# NVIDIA Ampere Laberthread



## TheEndOfTheWorld (8. September 2020)

Ich denke es wird Zeit für den Thread 

*NVIDIA AMPERE*
​Erwartete Modell:

RTX 3090 (24. September) - GA102​
82 SMs​
112 ROPs​
10496 Shader - 328 Tensor Cores/TMUs - 82 RT Cores​
1410 MHz (1695 MHz Boost)​
36 TFlops​
69 RT-TFlops​
285 Tensor-TFlops​
24GB GDDR6X​
1499US$​

RTX 3080 (17. September) - GA102​
68 SMs
96 ROPs
8704 Shader - 272 Tensor Cores/TMUs - 68 RT Cores
1440 MHz (1710 MHz Boost)
30 TFlops
58 RT-TFlops
238 Tensor-TFlops
10GB GDDR6X
699US$

RTX 3070 (Oktober) - GA104​
46 SMs
64 ROPs
5888 Shader - 184 Tensor Cores/TMUs - 46 RT Cores
1500 MHz (1730 MHz Boost)
20 TFlops
40 RT-TFlops
163 Tensor-TFlops
8GB GDDR6
499US$


Letzter Stand:








						Nvidia Geforce RTX 30 Info-Bombe: Details zur Ampere-Architektur, Kühlung und Leistung vor dem Launch
					

Wer glaubte, dass Nvidia bis zum offiziellen Marktstart der Geforce RTX 3090, RTX 3080 und RTX 3070 schweigen würde, irrt.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Slides:








						The most important slides from NVIDIA’s keynote for the 2nd GeForce RTX Generation - Ampere in Hi-Res | Page 2 | igor'sLAB
					

For those who were not able to watch the livestream or simply want to get more information afterwards – I have put together the most important PR slides again chronologically for presentation and…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Birdy84 (8. September 2020)

Zusammengefasst haben wir 1x zu teuer und 2x zu wenig Speicher. Geiles Lineup!


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2020)

Ja, absolut geil. Kann es kaum erwarten!


----------



## Killermarkus81 (8. September 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst haben wir 1x zu teuer und 2x zu wenig Speicher. Geiles Lineup!



Jawoll! Und wenn dann demnächst  die 20 und 16 Gig Varianten folgen, finde ich Nvidia weiterhin und generell blöd!
Und überhaupt - der nichtsnutzige Multi Milliardär alias Mr. Lederjacke sollte dringend vom einen oder anderen Forenexperten beraten werden!


----------



## Knochey (8. September 2020)

Neue Informationen heute um 15:00 Uhr!

Quelle:








						NVIDIAs Tooltip des Tages - Heute um 15:00 Uhr gibt es was Exklusives, das so einiges ändern könnte! | igor´sLAB
					

Das Schöne an NDAs ist ja, dass es die Spannung immer so schön hochhält, das Dumme hingegen, dass man eigentlich nicht mal wissen darf, dass es so eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung überhaupt gibt.




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Birdy84 (8. September 2020)

Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Jawoll! Und wenn dann demnächst  die 20 und 16 Gig Varianten folgen, finde ich Nvidia weiterhin und generell blöd!
> Und überhaupt - der nichtsnutzige Multi Milliardär alias Mr. Lederjacke sollte dringend vom einen oder anderen Forenexperten beraten werden!


Ich persönlich würde die 3080 in Erwägung ziehen, wenn die mehr Speicher hätte.
Im übrigen kritisieren nicht nur Forenexperten sondern auch Fachredakteure den Mangel an Speicher. Es sollte außerdem klar sein, was das Ziel von Nvidia ist und das sich das nicht unbedingt mit dem Besten für den Kunden deckt.


----------



## DaHell63 (8. September 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Im übrigen kritisieren nicht nur Forenexperten sondern auch Fachredakteure den Mangel an Speicher.


Die Fachredakteure können/dürfen  bemängeln was sie wollen. Die wenigsten davon werden demnächst eine 
RTX 3090 im Rechner haben. 
Ich spiel 1440p und Nvidia liefert mir für 699€ eine Karte die in 99% der Fälle schneller als eine  T-REX ist .
Mit RT/DSSL sind es wohl 100%. 
Was ist Nvidia doch böse


----------



## Birdy84 (8. September 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Die Fachredakteure können/dürfen  bemängeln was sie wollen. Die wenigsten davon werden demnächst eine
> RTX 3090 im Rechner haben.


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## wari (8. September 2020)

Ich freue mich auf die RTX 3080 und deren üppige Leistung.
Dass sie scheinbar doppelt so schnell wie ihr Vorgänger ist, darüber hört man in diesem Forum nahezu kein Wort, stattdessen belächeln die angeblichen Forenexperten die Karte aufgrund des zu geringen VRAMS.

Ich will niemanden angreifen und das ganze sachlich halten, aber zu behaupten, die GPU hätte zu wenig VRAM, ist einfach Unfug. Ich kann gewisse Argumente und Behauptungen hier einfach nicht ganz ernst nehmen. Ich würde mich zwar nicht als Hardwareexperte bezeichnen, aber ich zocke seit 1998 auf dem PC und bin durch aus ein Enthusiast in Sachen Grafik.

Bevor man einfach behauptet, die GPU hätte zu wenig VRAM, ohne sie effektiv getestet zu haben, sollte man erst mal differenzieren, was man von einer GPU erwartet und wie lange man sie benutzen will, ferner welche Games ich spiele und wie meine Ansprüche sind. Meine jetzige RTX 2080 hat mir in den knapp 2 Jahren in fast jedem meiner Spiele immer rund 120 FPS auf 1440p geliefert, wobei der Regler in 99% der Fälle immer auf Ultra war. Ich spiele überwiegend Multiplayer-Games wie MW, BF, aber auch unzählige Indie- oder Survivalspiele, die grafisch gelinde gesagt meistens Müll sind.

Die einzige Ausnahme, wo ich etwas an den Grafikeinstellungen tweaken musste, war Red dead Redemption 2, bzw. dessen online Modus. Dort habe ich mit einem mix aus Hoch und Ultra gespielt, während die Auflösung bei sogar noch über 1440lag, ich hatte sie auf 2800x schlag mich tot hochskaliert. Ich hatte ein durchweg ruckelfreies Spielerlebnis und die FPS gingen nie unter 70...

Wie ich bereits in etlichen Beitragen gesagt habe, nutze ich eine GPU immer 2 Jahre bis zur nächsten Generation und jetzt wollen mir die Experten hier im Forum allen ernstes sagen, die RTX 3080 hätte jetzt schon Speicherprobleme? Argumente wie, es gäbe ja Ultra HD-Texture DLCS, Zero dawn als Referenz oder ähnliche Beispiele sind keine fundierte Argumentationslage, sondern einfach einzelne Beispiele, die gar nicht repräsentativ genutzt werden können.  

Das Speicherproblem ist ein rein gekünsteltes, rein auf dem Papier herrschendes Problem und hat m.E. in der Praxis, zumindest in den nächsten zwei Jahren, keinerlei Bewandtnis. Angenommen es träfe der propagierte  Extremfall ein, dass der RTX 3080 aufgrund zu hochauflösenden Texturen der VRAM ausgeht, könnte man diese immer noch reduzieren und auf einen ansehnlichen Stand bringen, was vermutlich 95% der Spieler da draußen gar nicht auffallen wird. Ich wiederhole mich gerne noch einmal, bis auf Zero Dawn, was ich nicht gespielt habe, konnte ich in den vergangenen 2 Jahren jedes Spiel auf Ultra spielen, und das in 1440p. Ich hab safe in keinem Moment die Texturen manuell runterschrauben müssen. Und ich glaube, nach 20 Jahren PC Gaming und Verwöhntheit in Sachen Grafik, würde mir ein merkliches Downstreaming der Texturen auffallen.

Was auch konsequent ignoriert wird ist die Tatsache, dass aufgrund der kommenden Nextgen-Konsolen, die von der Leistung immer noch weit unter einer RTX 3000 liegen, keine Gefahr in Sachen Engpässen für unsere GPUS zu befürchten sind, sei es durch irgendwelche Effekte oder Texturen. Folglich wären wir wieder bei den Grafik-DLCs oder irgendwelche Super-Ultra-Regler, die im Zuge eines PC-Ports hinzugefügt wurden, was wiederum vermutlich Spiele im einstelligen Prozentbereich betrifft.

Ich bleibe dabei: Für den anspruchsvollen Spieler wird die RTX 3080 die nächsten 2 Jahre mehr als genug Leistung bieten und das bei maximalen Einstellungen. Die 3090 ist für Spieler, zumindest für jene, die alle 2 Jahre ihre GPU wechseln, aus aktueller Sicht tendenziell überdimensioniert, zumindest in der Spanne 1440p bis 4k. Dass die 3090 als 8k Karte und für Zwecke sogar noch fernab von Gaming, Rendering etc. propagiert wird, wird auch konsequent ignoriert.

Aber jeder darf glauben was er will, bildet euch eure eigene Meinung, ich bin jedenfalls raus aus dieser Diskussion mit diesen abschließenden Worten und freue mich auf die GPU!


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

Ob sie doppelt so schnell ist, wenn kein DLSS zur Verfügung steht, bleibt abzuwarten. Und für mich zB, der ich für 4k und 3-4 Jahre Nutzungsdauer über sie nachdenke, hat sie definitiv zu wenig Vram. Und wie schnell man 11GB Vram voll hat, wurde in der letzten Woche auch schon oft genug dargelegt.


----------



## DaHell63 (8. September 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


Na, wenn das für die ganzen Fachredakteure so ein Problem ist, dann müßten demnächst ja alle
Karten mit mehr als 10GB V-Ram (mit entsprechender Leistung) im Rechner haben.
10GB V-Ram sind ja angeblich schon für 1440p ein NoGo.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ob sie doppelt so schnell ist, wenn kein DLSS zur Verfügung steht, bleibt abzuwarten. Und für mich, der ich für 4k und 3-4 Jahre Nutzungsdauer über sie nachdenke, hat sie definitiv zu wenig Vram. Und wie schnell man 11GB Vram voll hat, wurde in der letzten Woche auch schon oft genug dargelegt.


Du definierst deinen Anspruch auch klar. 4K / 3-4 Jahre Nutzungsdauer. Nichts gegen deine Vorbehalte einzuwenden.
Aber der Karte generell eine Nutzungsdauer von 2 Jahre abzusprechen ist für mich Unsinn.
Vor allen, wenn man so wie, ich noch in 1440p unterwegs ist.


----------



## wari (8. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ob sie doppelt so schnell ist, wenn kein DLSS zur Verfügung steht, bleibt abzuwarten. Und für mich, der ich für 4k und 3-4 Jahre Nutzungsdauer über sie nachdenke, hat sie definitiv zu wenig Vram. Und wie schnell man 11GB Vram voll hat, wurde in der letzten Woche auch schon oft genug dargelegt.



Auf künstliche Art und Weise, in irgendwlechen Spielen die nicht die Regel sind.
Ihr versteht einfach nicht, dass sowas nicht repräsentativ ist. NATÜRLICH kann ich jede GPU irgendwie mit irgendwelchen Reglern theoretisch in die Knie zwingen.

Nach diesem Argument müssten ja gefühlt alle Spieler aktuell schon ein Speicherproblem haben.

Aber ehrlich, mir wird das zu doof hier.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (8. September 2020)

Kann man jetzt auf beide seiten auslegen .


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

Haha. ^^ Nur mit den Unterschied, dass ich schon Szenarien hatte, in denen mir der Vram voll lief. Er geht von "hätte, könnte, sollte" aus und spielt laut eigener Aussage 1440p und Spiele, die eher CPU lastig oder genügsam sind. 4k ist ein größerer Sprung, als man meinen sollte, ich wollte das damals auch kaum glauben. Für WQHD allerdings finde ich die 3080 geradezu perfekt.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. September 2020)

Schön, dass es den Thread gibt. 
Ich freu mich schon auf meine beiden 3090.

@TheEndOfTheWorld : Fügst du bitte noch die Shaderzahlen und bekannten Taktraten hinzu?


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (8. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> @TheEndOfTheWorld : Fügst du bitte noch die Shaderzahlen und bekannten Taktraten hinzu?


Werde nach und nach die technischen Daten ergänzgen


----------



## Knochey (8. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Haha. ^^ Nur mit den Unterschied, dass ich schon Szenarien hatte, in denen mir der Vram voll lief. Er geht von "hätte, könnte, sollte" aus und spielt laut eigener Aussage 1440p und Spiele, die eher CPU lastig oder genügsam sind. 4k ist ein größerer Sprung, als man meinen sollte, ich wollte das damals auch kaum glauben. Für WQHD allerdings finde ich die 3080 geradezu perfekt.


Nur weil der VRAM voll läuft heißt es nicht, dass er auch der limitierende Faktor ist. Oftmals werden in dem Grafikspeicher Elemente vorgehalten oder auch einfach nicht gelöscht. Erst wenn der VRAM dann an die Grenze geht wird wieder Platz gemacht für die neuen Sachen.

Beispiel:
Eine Textur wird benötigt also wird erstmal Grafikspeicher allokiert und dementsprechend an einer Adresse eine Menge an Speicher freigemacht. Ab jetzt gilt der Grafikspeicher als "belegt" oder "benutzt". Die Textur wird dann dort rein geladen. Oftmals nachdem sie nicht mehr gebraucht wird bleibt die Adresse allerdings weiter belegt jedoch ist sie markiert als "Kann überschrieben werden". Der Grafikspeicher wird immer noch als "benutzt" angezeigt in MSI Afterburner oder sonstigen Tools ist aber falls er benötigt wird, ist er eigentlich ohne Probleme verfügbar.

Achtung:
Das ist sehr vereinfacht erklärt und nur ein möglicher Fall von vielen weshalb die VRAM Nutzungsanzeige oftmals komplett unbrauchbar ist.


----------



## wari (8. September 2020)

Wurde nicht schon in anderenThreads aufgezeigt, dass der Unterschied von WQHD  zu 4k in Sachen VRAM-Auslastung nur gering ist? Ich wiederhole mich gerne noch einmal, ich habe erst am Wochenende noch ModernWarfare (MP) in 4k zu testzwecken gespielt, alle Regler auf Max und es wurden nur knapp 7 GB Ram belegt. Ich hatte auf 4k im schnitt 55-70 FPS. Natürlich viel zu wenig, aber mir gings nur um die VRAM-Auslastung, die sich zu WQHD nur geringfügig erhöht hat...

Und wenn hier jemand behauptet, er will ausschließlich in 4k spielen und seine GPU über 3-4 Jahre nutzen, ist das wieder eine komplett andere Ausgangslage, als generell in den Raum zu werfen, die Rtx 3080 hätte grundsätzlich zu wenig VRAM.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

Jetzt sind Multiplayershooter nicht unbedingt das Paradebeispiel für sowas. Aber ich denke, wir verstehen uns dennoch in etwa. 😘


----------



## Knochey (8. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Jetzt sind Multiplayershooter nicht unbedingt das Paradebeispiel für sowas. Aber ich denke, wir verstehen uns dennoch in etwa. 😘


Soweit ich weiß gehören Call of Duty sowie Doom mitunter zu den Titeln die den meisten VRAM belegen. Tomb/VRAM Raider mal ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. September 2020)

Blöd ist eben, wenn die persönlichen Präferenzen eben Titel sind, die Vram zum Frühstück verspeisen. Dann kann ich das Problem schon verstehen, wenn durch zu wenig Vram Texturen hässlich sind oder die Min Fps einbrechen.
Ich habe da persönliche eher Glück mit der Spielewahl, aber Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.
Für die gibts dann in paar Monaten die Ti-Versionen mit doppelten Vram zum entsprechenden Aufpreis.


----------



## hoffgang (8. September 2020)

Alternate listet die TUF Modelle von Asus für die 3080 und 3090 bereits.



			https://www.alternate.de/Grafikkarten/RTX-3080
		

3080 TUF 759€
3080 TUF OC 788€



			https://www.alternate.de/Grafikkarten/RTX-3090
		

3090 TUF 1599€
3090 TUF OC 1629€


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Alternate listet die TUF Modelle von Asus für die 3080 und 3090 bereits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caseking listet ebenfalls schon einige Modelle.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2020)

Link wäreschön gewesen für Handynutzer.




__





						Unsere Neuheiten in Grafikkarten online kaufen
					

Unsere Neuheiten in Grafikkarten jetzt bei CASEKING online kaufen ✓ Große Auswahl ✓ Günstige Preise ✓ Versand innerhalb 24h




					www.caseking.de


----------



## Doraleous (8. September 2020)

Bin überrascht vom Performancesprung von Ampere und dem Preispunkt 

Da hat NVIDIA wirklich nicht zuviel versprochen, dass 2020 ein sehr gutes Jahr für Gamer wird.


----------



## hoffgang (8. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Caseking listet ebenfalls schon einige Modelle.


 
Cool.
Und siehe da, die 3090 Strixx startet mit 1700€.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. September 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Na, wenn das für die ganzen Fachredakteure so ein Problem ist, dann müßten demnächst ja alle
> Karten mit mehr als 10GB V-Ram (mit entsprechender Leistung) im Rechner haben.
> 10GB V-Ram sind ja angeblich schon für 1440p ein NoGo.


Es besteht doch ein Unterschied zwischem einem Test eines aktuellen Produkts und den privaten Präferenzen. Jeder Tester, der einen Test Wagen gut findet, wird und muss diesen auch nicht zum Beweis kaufen. Was ist das für eine Logik?

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass einige zwanghaft ihren zukünftigen Kauf verteidigen müssen. Bei 10GB gibt es aktuell meist eben noch kein Problem, aber, wie gesagt, die neuen Konsolen haben etwa 50% mehr Speicher als die aktuellen zur Verfügung. Da könnt ihr euch mit Blick auf vergangene Karten mit relativ wenig Speicher (s. Fury X*) ausmalen, wo es hingehen wird.

*Sie liegt bei aktuellen Titeln wie GR Breakpoint, Grid 2019 oder Detroit Become Human 60-100% hinter der 980Ti. Nur ein Jahr nach Launch hat z.B. Doom gezeigt, dass 4GB nicht mehr für volle Texturauflösung reichen. Und an einem ähnlichen Punkt sind wir jetzt.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2020)

Generll scheinen die Modelle doch recht nah beinander zu liegen im Preis.


----------



## DaHell63 (8. September 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass einige zwanghaft ihren zukünftigen Kauf verteidigen müssen.


Ich hab eher das Gefühl, daß hier etliche meinen jemanden seinen zukünftigen Kauf schlecht
reden zu müssen.
Weder mit meiner RTX 2070 super noch mit der GTX 1080Ti habe ich in 1440p ein Problem.
Und wenn ich ir meine Grafikkartenkäufe die letzten Jahre so anschaue, bin ich einfach kein
Typ der ewig auf ein und der selben Karte sitzen muß. Wenn etwas für mich zu langsam ist
*kauf ich halt daß für mich passende.*
GTX 260 x2 / GTX 285 / Asus  GTX 670 DirectCu II Top /Asus GTX 680 DirectCu II Top / Asus GTX 780 DirectCu II  x2 / Asus GTX 780Ti DirectCu II Top / Evga GTX 980sc / Evga GTX 980Ti sc /Evga GTX 980 Ti Classified / Evga GTX 1080 sc / Evga GTX 1080Ti FTW3 Elite / Evga RTX 2070 super black Gaming.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. September 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wenn etwas für mich zu langsam ist* kauf ich halt daß für mich passende.*


Das wird ja auch keinem abgesprochen, ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Karten gar nicht funktionieren werden. Vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich aber schon die Posts unter Spielen, die wirklich mehr als 10GB verlagen, von den 3070 und 3080 Besitzer, die sich über "unoptimierte Software" beschweren. Und wenn man mal bei Nvidias Antwort des Reddit AMAs zwischen den Zeilen liest, stapeln sie mit 4-6GB in 4K bei aktuellen Spielen zu tief, wenn wir das mit Ergebnissen der PCGH vergleichen. Warum machen sie das wohl?


----------



## HisN (8. September 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich aber schon die Posts unter Spielen, die wirklich mehr als 10GB verlagen, von den 3070 und 3080 Besitzer, die sich über "unoptimierte Software" beschweren.



Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf^^


----------



## Killermarkus81 (8. September 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Es besteht doch ein Unterschied zwischem einem Test eines aktuellen Produkts und den privaten Präferenzen. Jeder Tester, der einen Test Wagen gut findet, wird und muss diesen auch nicht zum Beweis kaufen. Was ist das für eine Logik?



Bin ich voll bei dir!



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass einige zwanghaft ihren zukünftigen Kauf verteidigen müssen. Bei 10GB gibt es aktuell meist eben noch kein Problem, aber, wie gesagt, die neuen Konsolen haben etwa 50% mehr Speicher als die aktuellen zur Verfügung. Da könnt ihr euch mit Blick auf vergangene Karten mit relativ wenig Speicher (s. Fury X*) ausmalen, wo es hingehen wird.
> 
> *Sie liegt bei aktuellen Titeln wie GR Breakpoint, Grid 2019 oder Detroit Become Human 60-100% hinter der 980Ti. Nur ein Jahr nach Launch hat z.B. Doom gezeigt, dass 4GB nicht mehr für volle Texturauflösung reichen. Und an einem ähnlichen Punkt sind wir jetzt.



Die Rohleistung muss einfach zum VRAM passen...Da ist die FuryX ein gutes Beispiel die definitiv zu knapp bestückt war. Allerdings gibt es auch andere Beispiele:
Ich erinnere mich noch an meine Geforce 6600 mit 256 MB Vram. Ich hätte damals lieber die kurze Zeit später erhältliche 6600GT mit 128MB gekauft, der Mehrwert des doppelten VRAM ging gegen Null...bzw. die Rohleistung war einfach viel zu gering!
Die 780GTX wurde als 3 Gig Variante gegenüber der 6 Gig Version im Nachgang schlecht gemacht - aus meiner Sicht waren die Vorteile aber oftmals theoretischer Natur, da die Frameraten so niedrig waren (Rohleistung), dass es schlicht egal war, ob die 6 Gig Variante 100% Mehrleistung geboten hat (10fps vs 20fps) - einige Worst-Case Szenarien wie Watch Dogs mal ausgenommen.

Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen - ich unterschreibe die jahrelange Werbung - speziell von Raff - für ausreichend VRAM sofort und würde im Zweifelsfall immer eine Karte mit mehr Polster bevorzugen!
Das erinnert mich bei genauerer Betrachtung auch an die leidige Netzteil Debatte und die aus meiner Sicht immer unnötig knappe Auslegung empfiehlt...

Dennoch sollte die Kirche im Dorf gelassen werden und Käufer der 8 & 10 Gig Varianten nicht mit der Mistgabel durchs Forum getrieben werden - ganz einfach weil im speziellen 10 Gig auch ein gewissen Puffer bietet.

Gerade am PC besteht aber der große Vorteil die Grafiksettings anzupassen und aufwendige aber kaum sichtbare Bildbearbeitungsmethoden anzupassen und den VRAM Bedarf zu minimieren.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. September 2020)

Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Die Rohleistung muss einfach zum VRAM passen...Da ist die FuryX ein gutes Beispiel die definitiv zu knapp bestückt war. Allerdings gibt es auch andere Beispiele:
> Ich erinnere mich noch an meine Geforce 6600 mit 256 MB Vram. Ich hätte damals lieber die kurze Zeit später erhältliche 6600GT mit 128MB gekauft, der Mehrwert des doppelten VRAM ging gegen Null...bzw. die Rohleistung war einfach viel zu gering!


Ich weiß, was du meinst. Allerdings sind Grafikkarten mittlerweile langlebiger, was ihre Rechenleistung angeht. Von daher ist mehr VRAM eher von Vorteil.
Als VR Spieler geht mir auch viel eher die Rechenleistung aus, aber ich bin froh, wenn zumindest die Texturen maximiert dargestellt werden können.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was du meinst. Allerdings sind Grafikkarten mittlerweile langlebiger, was ihre Rechenleistung angeht. Von daher ist mehr VRAM eher von Vorteil.


Ach was, was meint ihr eigentlich wieso nVidia immer den Vram so auf Kante näht?


----------



## asdf1234 (8. September 2020)

Also meint ihr die RTX 3080 reicht für WQHD ? Würde mein 550W Netzteil auch noch reichen oder doch lieber ein gutes 650W Netzteil ?


----------



## HisN (8. September 2020)

definiere "reicht".
Was muss denn gegeben sein damit "reicht" erfüllt wird.
Dir ist klar, das darunter jeder was anderes versteht, und wenn Du nicht erklärst, was Du darunter verstehst eventuell der nächste sagt "reicht" aber was ganz anderes als Du meint?


----------



## asdf1234 (8. September 2020)

Also in WQHD Flüssig zu spielen  und alle Regler auf max.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. September 2020)

Die Büchse der Pandora wurde geöffnet.......


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

Wieso schraubt eigentlich jeder dauernd an Pandoras Büchse rum? 
Sorry. Ich... konnte nicht anders...


----------



## HisN (8. September 2020)

Nehmen wir an, eine 3080 performt 20% schneller als eine 2080TI.
Alle Regler auf max in FHD.
Den Rest kann man sich ausrechnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit "alle Regler auf max" kannst Du kaufen was Du willst, es wird nie "reichen".


----------



## Solo_Morasso (8. September 2020)

@HisN 
Schön, dass du manche auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückbringst


----------



## HisN (8. September 2020)

Wenn das mal alle so sehen würden^^
Ich werde ja für meine Definition von "alle Regler auf max" ständig angefeindet.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (8. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn das mal alle so sehen würden^^
> Ich werde ja für meine Definition von "alle Regler auf max" ständig angefeindet.


Wer bekommt gerne "die Grenzen" aufgezeigt?
Du tust das sehr faktisch und ohne Besserwisserei.
Finde deine Beiträge sehr fundiert.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn das mal alle so sehen würden^^
> Ich werde ja für meine Definition von "alle Regler auf max" ständig angefeindet.


Gabs dazu nicht den nahezu gleichen Ablauf im Laberthread im Luxx?

BTT: Fraglich ist, wie genau sich die beidseitige Bestückung bei der 3090 im Vergleich zur 3080 auf die möglichen Taktraten auswirken wird. Ob man da ähnlich wie bei Mainboards bzw. Ram-Modulen (leichte) Einbußen bei der Taktfrequenz hat? Ob die Dinger durch die Kühlung nur durch Pcb und Backplate (gerade durch das kleine Pcb) sehr heiß werden und deshalb drosseln? Da sehe ich schon schlimme custom Designs kommen.


----------



## Solo_Morasso (8. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Da sehe ich schon schlimme custom Designs kommen.



Mit Sicherheit...


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (8. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, eine 3080 performt 20% schneller als eine 2080TI.
> Alle Regler auf max in FHD.
> Den Rest kann man sich ausrechnen.
> 
> ...


Das sind mehr FPS als ich früher in WOW Raids hatte. Würde das daher als Spielbar bezeichnen. Dazu läuft das Spiel, was will man mehr 
Und wem das nicht reicht einfach eine null mehr drandenken, dann wirds sicher flüssiger


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (8. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Fügst du bitte noch die Shaderzahlen und bekannten Taktraten hinzu?


Habe einige Daten ergänzt


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2020)

Wir haben doch mittlerweile genug Threads mit der leidigen Vram Debatte.
10 GB "reichen" aktuell "in der Regel".

Mir ist es dennoch "zu wenig" nach heutigen und kommenden Maßstäben. Hardware ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch noch mehr Hardware 

Ich kauf trotzdem mal eine, ich brauch dringend mal wieder ne grüne, bin schon zu lange wieder bei Rot und meine letzte grüne war ne Pascal. Mal sehn was ich dann mit dem Teil anstelle, die Karte sind so lang die krieg ich nachher nicht als Zweitkarte in den HTPC und für meinen Lappi wäre mir die dann doch irgendwie zu schade.

Just buy it


----------



## RNG_AGESA (8. September 2020)

mir sind die spiele ausgegangen.
verbringe täglich im schnitt 5min GTA5online, 10min MFS2020, 20min War Thunder, 20min Trackmania
das wars (AAA von 2020 bestimmt alle da und kein bock mehr nach wenigen min. (unter 30) deinstalliert oder zur seite gelegt und vergessen (für immer) Doom zb)
AMPERE ist eigentlich nur für MFS2020, für alles andere reicht mein setup


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> mir sind die spiele ausgegangen.
> verbringe täglich im schnitt 5min GTA5online, 10min MFS2020, 20min War Thunder, 20min Trackmania
> das wars (AAA von 2020 bestimmt alle da und kein bock mehr nach wenigen min. (unter 30) deinstalliert oder zur seite gelegt und vergessen (für immer) Doom zb)
> AMPERE ist eigentlich nur für MFS2020, für alles andere reicht mein setup



Geht mir derzeit ähnlich, warte auf das neue Siedler, ich schau mir wohl mal Port Royal 4 an aber sonst siehts eher Mau aus.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (8. September 2020)

ANNO1800(15Std) ist mal so richtig schlecht (von der addon-orgie mal abgesehen) , CIV6 3runden lang sehr gern gehabt, FORZA Horizon 4 hat bis auf die grafik nichts zu bieten (ganzganz große enttäuschung), F1 2020 ganz herausfordernd aber ein richtiger funke will einfach nicht überspringen, 2019 auch nichts ganzes nichts halbes (2016 oder so war ganz okay), SNOW RUNNER 3T 20Std und steigend ist ganz gut für zwischendurch, DOOM eternal 1std oder so, nie wieder, WRECKFEST mit 22Std mindestens 2x durchgespielt, CHIMERA SQUAD 2Std, THE CREW 1 60Std, CREW2 3Std, THE DIVISION 14Std leider nur beliebig, Cyberpunk vermutlich auch nur beliebig nach 10std.
War Thunder mit 50k games herausragend mit langzeitmotivation etcpp. aber nach 5jahren ist da für einen oder 2monate mal wieder die luft raus.. ist wohl insgesamt alternativlos.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (8. September 2020)

gucke auf eine 3090, allerdings wird erst gekauft, wenn Cyberpunk und Zen 3 rauskommen, bei letzterem befürchte ich, dass genügend Stückzahlen eventuell erst 2021 lieferbar sein werden


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2020)

Anno hab ich ne Weile gespielt, aber richtig Spielspaß kommt bei mir auch nicht auf was irgendwie Schade ist.


----------



## Edelhamster (8. September 2020)

Zwecks frühzeitigem Kauf einer 3080 möchte ich einzig zu bedenken geben, dass der Wiederverkaufswert nach kurz darauffolgendem Release von 16GB 3070ti, 20GB 3080ti und 16GB BigNavi ein gutes Stück nach unten gehen könnte.
Wenn es zu sehr in den Fingern juckt , dann macht halt. Wär nicht so, dass ich dafür kein Verständnis hätte.
Vernünftig und weitsichtig ist es meiner Meinung, nach aktueller Kenntnislage, aber nicht 

edit: was mach ich hier eigentlich im Ampere-Thread? Muss mich verirrt haben


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. September 2020)

Für 99,99% der Leute eigentlich ganz einfach:

- die 3090 mit 24GB für 1600€ ist zu teuer
- die 3080 mit 20GB für 1300€ ebenso
- wenn der neuen 700€ 3080 mit 10GB der VRAM ausgeht, gilt das auch für die Gebrauchtware 600€ 2080Ti mit 11GB
- zwischen 500€ 3070 mit 8GB und 700€ 3080 mit 10GB ist nicht viel Platz für eine 3070 (Ti/S) mit 16GB
- 3070 (Ti/S) mit 16GB für 1000€ ist zu teuer
- bei 700€ für eine 3080 10GB und 3070 (Ti/S) mit 16GB sind wir auch damit überfordert, was wir denn nun nehmen sollen. Weniger Speicher und mehr Chippower oder umgekehrt.
- Kommt einen Version von BigNavi für 700€ mit 12GB Speicher, bringt dir das gegenüber den 10GB einer 3080 auch nichts mehr, wenn das Game den ganzen verfügbaren Speicher von vornherein vollknallt.
- Bleibt also BigNavi mit 16GB als Lösung über, aber zu welchem Preis. Oberhalb 1000€, zu teuer. Für 700-800€, sehr heiß. Sollte sich dann aber auch zwischen der 3070 und 3080 einordnen, mit klarer Tendenz zur 3080.

Noch Fragen


----------



## Anthropos (8. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Cool.
> Und siehe da, die 3090 Strixx startet mit 1700€.



Ist gar nicht die Strix, sondern "lediglich" die TUF-Version von ASUS. Die ROG Strix-Version soll die TUF-Version sogar noch toppen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn die dann bei 1.800 € liegen wird.


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht die Strix, sondern "lediglich" die TUF-Version von ASUS. Die ROG Strix-Version soll die TUF-Version sogar noch toppen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn die dann bei 1.800 € liegen wird.



Die Strix startet bei 1719€ bei Caseking. 





						ASUS GeForce RTX 3090 ROG Strix 24G, 24576 MB GDDR6X
					

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Grafikkarte, mit 1.400/1.725 MHz Base-/Boost-Takt, 24 GB GDDR6X VRAM mit 19,5 GHz RAM-Takt (effektiv), Triple-Fan-Kühlerdesign mit RGB-LED-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de


----------



## Anthropos (8. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Strix startet bei 1719€ bei Caseking.



Aaahh danke sorry. Da hab ich was durcheinander gebracht!


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (8. September 2020)

Diese extremen Versionen sind auch nicht der wirkliche Benchmark für Preise. Da lagen schon bei Turing schnell mal 200€ zwischen dem und normalen Modellen. Bei kleineren Karten hatte die Strix auch gerne den Preis von günstigen Karten der nächsthöheren GPU erreicht.


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Diese extremen Versionen sind auch nicht der wirkliche Benchmark für Preise. Da lagen schon bei Turing schnell mal 200€ zwischen dem und normalen Modellen. Bei kleineren Karten hatte die Strix auch gerne den Preis von günstigen Karten der nächsthöheren GPU erreicht.



Als extreme Version würde ich eher sowas wie eine Lighting, Hof oder Kingpin bezeichnen, aber sicher nicht eine Strix.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (8. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Als extreme Version würde ich eher sowas wie eine Lighting, Hof oder Kingpin bezeichnen, aber sicher nicht eine Strix.


Deine Definition!
Für mich sind deine genannten limitierte Versionen die deshalb so teuer sind und nur in dem größten Chip verwendung finden.
ROG, Aorus etc. sind über die breite Produktpalette erhältlich und im vergleich zu den Einstiegsmodellen üblicherweise bereits extrem (vor allem preislich). Ob du die Ansicht teilst ist mir dabei ehrlich gesagt egal!


----------



## Anthropos (8. September 2020)

Was mich überrascht ist, dass bei Caseking sowohl bei der TUF als auch bei Strix der Boost-Takt mit 1.725 MHz angegeben ist. Hätte jetzt eher erwartet, dass die Strix eine höhere Taktrate als die TUF erreicht (wenn schon knapp 100€ mehr dafür auf den Tisch gelegt werden sollen). Aber vielleicht sind das noch nicht die finalen Specs oder der höhere Preis soll durch besseres Design (Geschmackssache) und evtl. bessere Kühllösung (müsste sich noch beweisen) erklärt werden.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. September 2020)

Die Plastikbomber sind doch sowieso überteuert.


----------



## RtZk (9. September 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Was mich überrascht ist, dass bei Caseking sowohl bei der TUF als auch bei Strix der Boost-Takt mit 1.725 MHz angegeben ist. Hätte jetzt eher erwartet, dass die Strix eine höhere Taktrate als die TUF erreicht (wenn schon knapp 100€ mehr dafür auf den Tisch gelegt werden sollen). Aber vielleicht sind das noch nicht die finalen Specs oder der höhere Preis soll durch besseres Design (Geschmackssache) und evtl. bessere Kühllösung (müsste sich noch beweisen) erklärt werden.



die TUF OC hat die gleichen Taktraten wie die normale Strix. Die Strix OC wird wieder mehr haben. Aber so oder so, eigentlich sind diese Taktraten relativ irrelevant, es kommt eigentlich nur auf die Kühlung an und diese wird bei den Strix Modellen deutlich besser als bei den TUF Modellen sein, so war es zumindest bisher immer.
Am Besten ist aber wie Caseking mit einer geringen TDP der 3090 Strix wirbt .


----------



## Birdy84 (9. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Am Besten ist aber wie Caseking mit einer geringen TDP der 3090 Strix wirbt .


Naja, mit einem Backofen verglichen...


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. September 2020)

Also ich werde erstmal schauen wie die FE sich so macht. Gerade bei den ASUS Modellen die immer für nichts so viel teurer sind. Vielleicht kühlen die ja wirklich leise und gut.


----------



## RtZk (9. September 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Also ich werde erstmal schauen wie die FE sich so macht. Gerade bei den ASUS Modellen die immer für nichts so viel teurer sind. Vielleicht kühlen die ja wirklich leise und gut.



Wobei man sagen kann, dass die Strix Modelle zwar nie das aller Beste waren, aber immer zu den sehr guten Customs gezählt haben, aber ASUS lässt sich das eben entsprechend vergüten. Wäre meiner Meinung daher auch ein No Brainer für einen Kauf ohne Test.

Ich bin mir bei der FE nicht so wirklich sicher weil es nur 2x8 Pin (es wird wohl kaum einer nicht den Adapter nutzen müssen) sind, hier ist eben die Frage ob sich NVIDIA da an Spezifikationen hält oder ob sie doch mehr zulassen (gern), das PT auf mindestens 400 Watt hochschrauben können möchte ich ehrlich gesagt schon, bei der FE wäre sonst bei 375 Schluss.


----------



## HisN (9. September 2020)

Bei Amazon kann man die ersten 3080/3090 vorbestellen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. September 2020)

Meinst nicht das 375W genug sind?  ich glaube kaum das die paar Watt dann noch was ändern weil die Chips sicherlich schon lange über ihren Sweetspot liegen. Die FE mit etwas UV passt sicher für UHD mit 60FPS. Das reicht mir für Sofa Gaming. HighFPS Gaming etc ist bei mir nicht mehr vorhanden und Spiele dann eher sowas wie AC oder RDR etc und da passen 60 und das sollte mit der 3090 möglich sein die nächsten 2 Jahre.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. September 2020)

Gute Frage. Wir wissen ja leider nicht, wie viel die Karte säuft, wenn man sie frei lässt, aber mit entsprechender Kühlung würde ich schon von ~450W ausgehen, vielleicht auch mehr (Gaminglast, Furmark kann da locker 30% drüber liegen). Das wird wirklich interessant, ob es ein Bios für die FE oder Referenzkarte gibt, was ein höheres PL erlaubt, ob es custom Designs mit ausreichendem PL und entsprechender Kühlerunterstützung gibt oder ob man die Shuntwiderstände ausreichend anpassen kann, um aus dem PL rauszukommen. 
Genauso wichtig, wie sieht es mit Spannungslimitierungen aus, kann man die Vram-Spannung anpassen,....? So viele offene Fragen, die noch zu beantworten sind.


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. September 2020)

Da bin ich dann nicht die Zielgruppe. 375W ist mir schon zu viel. Mich interessiert echt das UV Potenzial dieser Karte. Da geht sicher einiges würde ich mal spekulieren.


----------



## little_hero (9. September 2020)

So schönen das alles auch klingt und man sich freuen kann das es von der Leistung einen großen Schritt vor geht, bleib ich denoch skeptisch. Ich wille erstmal unabhängige Test sehen und dann auch wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit aussieht. 
Denn die RTX 3080 klingt schon sehr gut für den Preis von 699 für die FE. Nur werden sich das viele denken und dann haben wir wieder Angebot und Nachfrage. Wissen alle was das für den Preis heißt. Auch sieht man das die Customs auch schon drüber liegen und wenn da der Betraf größer ist, steigt auch da der Preis. Weshalb ich annehme das der Preis zwar gut für das Marketing ist, aber ob er für die breite Masse gehalten werden kann, bezweifele ich. Will nicht schwarz malen, nur kann ich mir nicht erklären warum man diese Karte für den Preis anbieten kann.

- ganze Endwicklung des Chips 
- neuer Fertigungsprozess 
- DDR6x und davon nicht wenig 
- aufwendiger Kühler 
- aufwendiges Pcb

Das sind die Punkte wo mich beschäftigen. Nvidia will ja auch noch verdienen dabei und der Gamermarkt ist zwar wichtig nur nicht so groß im Vergleich zu andren Märkten. Auch ist bei der RTX 3070 weniger RAM und der Kühler nicht so aufwendig wie für die großen 80/90. Aber das man die gleiche Leistung des vorherigen Topmodels anbiete zu fast 1/3 des Preises, machen mich bei aller Begeisterung doch stutzig. 
AMD hat es gezeigt im CPU Bereich das man viel Leistung für relativ wenig Geld anbieten kann und Intel gezwungen sein Preispolitik zu überdenken. Nur ist zwar dadurch Umsatz da, nur die Gewinne geringer. 
Hoffe für uns alle das Beste und das meine Zweifel unbegründet sind. Das Nvidia doch vor Big Navi etwas Bammel hat und uns ein Wettbewerb ins Haus steht.


----------



## RtZk (9. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Bei Amazon kann man die ersten 3080/3090 vorbestellen.



Es ist bisher nur die Gigabyte Eagle als 80 und 90 oder habe ich andere Modelle übersehen?



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Meinst nicht das 375W genug sind?  ich glaube kaum das die paar Watt dann noch was ändern weil die Chips sicherlich schon lange über ihren Sweetspot liegen. Die FE mit etwas UV passt sicher für UHD mit 60FPS. Das reicht mir für Sofa Gaming. HighFPS Gaming etc ist bei mir nicht mehr vorhanden und Spiele dann eher sowas wie AC oder RDR etc und da passen 60 und das sollte mit der 3090 möglich sein die nächsten 2 Jahre.



Es geht mir nicht wirklich um zusätzliche Leistung, es geht eher nur um Spaß  haben, sprich einfach übertakten und ein paar Benchmarks durchlaufen lassen, mit gerade mal ein paar Watt mehr wird man da wenig zusätzlich rausholen können, daher will ich ein Modell wo mehr möglich ist. 
 Für Spiele ist das natürlich absoluter Quatsch, das merkt man sowieso kaum.


----------



## HisN (9. September 2020)

Nope, nur die beiden bis jetzt. Mehr hab ich auch nicht gesehen.
Hab mir mal eine Eagle 3090 bestellt. Mal schauen wann die liefern können.
Ich seh mich schon wieder 3 Bestellungen gleichzeitig laufen zu haben wie vor zwei Jahren für die 2080ti.
Bei Verfügbarkeit bestellen, Mail mit "tut uns leid, haben keine mehr", Stornierung, nächste Bestellung bei Verfügbarkeit.

Das Leid des Early Adaptor Gamer vs. Mining-Konglomerate und Geschäftemacher.

Edit: Die 3090 sind jetzt schon ausverkauft/nicht mehr bestellbar.


----------



## RtZk (9. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Nope, nur die beiden bis jetzt. Mehr hab ich auch nicht gesehen.
> Hab mir mal eine Eagle 3090 bestellt. Mal schauen wann die liefern können.
> Ich seh mich schon wieder 3 Bestellungen gleichzeitig laufen zu haben wie vor zwei Jahren für die 2080ti.
> Bei Verfügbarkeit bestellen, Mail mit "tut uns leid, haben keine mehr", Stornierung, nächste Bestellung bei Verfügbarkeit.
> ...



Also, wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz blind bin sind die beiden Karten bei Amazon schon wieder aus dem Sortiment verschwunden. 
Eigentlich sind Vorbestellungen durch NVIDIA sowieso untersagt, eine Ausnahme für Amazon würde mich da schon sehr wundern.


----------



## HisN (9. September 2020)

0815 hab ich das erste mal den Amazon-Link für die 3090 angeklickt.
D.h. sie waren gut 2h verfügbar.

Dann drück ich mir mal die Daumen das Amazon liefern kann und das ein 2x HDMI-Design REF ist für Wakü und das ganze nicht nur ein "Versehen" eines Amazon-Mitarbeiters.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. September 2020)

Ach ich habe mich schon abgefunden das ich 6 Monate sicher nichts bekomme  

@RtZk

Ja klar dafür alle mal  habe mich nur auf das Spielen bezogen.


----------



## RtZk (9. September 2020)

Sehr interessant, Caseking hat jetzt mal eben die Preise der 3090 erhöht. Langsam frage ich mich ob einen die Custom Hersteller zu der FE drängen wollen oder weshalb sie glauben, dass selbst die Einsteigermodelle mehr als 100€ über der FE sein können, die Strix liegt jetzt bei fast 1800€, da wäre es sogar billiger bei Overclockers UK eine zu kaufen , dann liegt die Advanced und die OC bei 1900-2000€ oder was?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. September 2020)

danke aber nein danke
mir kommt keine custom in den tower (ausnahme 4slot ziegelstein) sofern nicht 100-200,- günstiger


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. September 2020)

Early Adopter  

Bzw. die Nachfrage reguliert. Sollte sich die Knappheit bewahrheiten dann warte ich gerne lange bevor ich solch Preise zahle. Oder halt FE


----------



## Anilman (9. September 2020)

Habe auch die gigabyte von Amazon bestellt
ich frage mich nur ob die Fe ähnlich gut ist wie customs

dann kann ich mir das extra geld für die custom sparen.


----------



## wari (9. September 2020)

Ich finde es köstlich, dass die RTX 3080 hier von dein meisten Kritikern als 1440p Karte reduziert wird, obwohl sie eindeutig als neue 4k-Karte beworben wird.  Hier scheinen wohl einige mehr zu wissen als Nvidia selbst, aber generell ist der Tenor in solchen Communities ja oft mit einer negativen Einstellung gegen  den Entwickler behaftet, nach dem Motto, die wollen nur unser Geld, alles Abzocke.

@HisN.. Ich traue dir durchaus zu, dass du weißt, dass ein einziges Game wie Red Dead Redemption 2 nicht für eine repräsentative Aussage bezüglich der Zukunftssicherheit einer GPU herangezogen werden kann?

Und dann geilt ihr euch an dem Wortlauf  "alles auf max" auf. Die Spieler meinen damit, dass sie ihre Lieblingsgames einfach in voller Pracht genießen können. Viele "Ultra" Einstellungen werden nicht all zu selten einfach für Screenshots reingebaut oder dem PC Spieler die Möglichkeit zu geben, sie nochmal irgendwie von den Consolen abzuheben. Dass diese nicht immer praktikabel sind und viele aktuelle GPUs in die Knie zwingen, ist selbsterklärend und gab es in der Vergangenheit genügend.

Red Dead 2 bot so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, sodass ich es mit meiner 2080 so tweaken konnte, dass ich am Ende stabile 70 fps bei richtig geiler Optik hinbekam. Klar wäre da NOCH mehr gegangen, aber das hätte die Leistung komplett gekillt und die Optik nur bei ganz genauem hinsehen verbessert.  Sicher werden solche Games auch wieder mit meiner RTX 3080 kommen, aber wen zum Teufel juckt das? Nur weil ich irgendeinen Regler nicht in jedem Game bis an den allerletzten Anschlag drehen kann, heißt das nicht direkt, dass mein Game dann ********************* aussieht oder ich als Enthusiast in Sachen Grafik ständig Abstriche machen muss.

Ihr kommt immer mit so seltsamen Beispiele die für mich mit der eigentlichen Praxis bzw. für die Mehrheit der Nutzer recht wenig zu tun haben. Nur weil bei Zero Dawn oder Red Dead eine 2080TI mit mehr VRAM in die Knie gehen kann, sagt das noch lange nix über die Zukunftssicherheit der neuen GPU aus.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. September 2020)

wari schrieb:


> Ich finde es köstlich, dass die RTX 3080 hier von dein meisten Kritikern als 1440p Karte reduziert wird, obwohl sie eindeutig als neue 4k-Karte beworben wird.


Ich habe die Notwendigkeit dieser erzwungenen Einteilung von Karten noch nie verstanden. Weder 4k noch 1440p sind feste Vorgaben bzw. Anforderungen.


----------



## HisN (9. September 2020)

@wari
Durchaus, ich hab nur den Fragesteller wörtlich genommen.
ALLES@Maximale Settings@WQHD
Hätte ich lieber D3, LOL oder Dota als Beispiel nehmen sollen? Wäre das mehr in Deinem Sinne? *g*

Ist ja nur ein Beispiel von "alles@max" 
Da geile ich mich wirklich drann auf. Denn entweder meint man wirklich alles@max, oder es ist eine leere Floskel, und dann redet man aneinander vorbei. Und dann wird am Ende gewundert und gezankt: Aber Du hast doch gesagt es geht.

Ne, es geht eben nicht. Oder man ist genau, und sagt was man wirklich möchte und benutzt keine leere Floskel.


----------



## draco1993 (9. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> @wari
> Durchaus, ich hab nur den Fragesteller wörtlich genommen.
> ALLES@Maximale Settings@WQHD
> Hätte ich lieber D3, LOL oder Dota als Beispiel nehmen sollen? Wäre das mehr in Deinem Sinne? *g*
> ...


Hallo hisn kannst du mir bitte einen Amazon Link geben zu den Karten denn ich finde diese auf Amazon nicht nur alte Karten und die 2 Serie. Weis nicht wie ihr die gefunden habt. Extra angemeldet um zu fragen. Grüße


----------



## draco1993 (9. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



okay habs schon.


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2020)

Ich vermute man wird die Orders canceln.


----------



## draco1993 (9. September 2020)

Egal habe 4 mal bestellt dann wird es halt eine Fe. Ist doch bei jedem Nvidia Release das gleiche musst so oft bestellen wie es geht einer geht schon durch. italien amerika liefert  einer wird bestimmt.


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2020)

So kann man es natürlich auch machen.


----------



## TheWatcher (9. September 2020)

Welches Customer Design der 3900 findet ihr am interessantesten? Eigentlich gefällt mir fast keines wirklich gut, denn die sehen aus wie bei der vorherigen Generation, nur halt etwas angepasst.

Was nVidia da gemacht hat scheint hingegen in vielen Punkten neu zu sein und sieht auch noch "erwachsen" aus. Wobei mir grundsätzlich egal ist, wie eine Karte aussieht - verschwindet ja im Gehäuse, das bei mir nicht offen ist.

Die einzig wirklich interessante Partnerkarte ist meiner Meinung nach aktuell die  Gigabyte AORUS RTX 3090. Der Kühler ist ein wahres Monster (3,5 - 4 Slots) und wie bei nVidia ragt der Kühler im hinteren Bereich über das PCB hinaus. Somit entsteht dort ein richtiger Luftstrom. Die anderen Features sind ebenfalls interessant. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Xaphyr (9. September 2020)

Die Founders ist mega interessant, finde ich. Bzw. ihr Kühler.


----------



## Grestorn (9. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So kann man es natürlich auch machen.


... und jede Menge Kosten für andere verursachen.


----------



## Queue (9. September 2020)

Ich ging bisher davon aus, dass die 3090 Karten ab dem 24.09. gekauft werden könnten. Also das diese dann auch zeitnah versendet werden. 

Wenn ich jetzt aber auf die Seite von Caseking gehe steht dort schön. Ich Zitiere: "Die Grafikkarten mit GeForce-RTX-3090-Chipsatz von NVIDIA können *ab dem 24.09.2020 um 15 Uhr* vorbestellt werden." Das heisst für mich, vorbestellen, nicht direkt zum Kauf. Versand, dann wohl später. Selbst die Händler mit den Custom-Herstellern haben nur nen Paper-Launch? Na wenn da AMD nicht noch schafft ne Keynote vorher abzuhalten. .. hehe.
Seufz.. ich will doch nur ne neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (10. September 2020)

Es werden sicherlich nicht alle Custommodelle sofort bei allen Händler verfügbar sein.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

Chip ist nicht gleich Chip - Erste Informationen zum möglichen Binning und den Streuungen bei der GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 | Exklusiv | igor´sLAB
					

Wer erinnerst sich nicht an die schönen Zeiten, als man einen Intel Quadcore Q6600 mit G0-Stepping, vorzugweise auf einem DFI Lanparty mit X38-Chipsatz, in Richtung der 4 GHz prügelte?




					www.igorslab.de
				




Sehr interessant.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

Das war bei Nvidia nie ein Problem. Bei AMD schon die jungen 5700xts takten höher bei weniger mv als die ersten bei Ryzen ist es sogar erheblich deswegen ja auch die XT cpus aber auch die normalen sind viel besser als die Launch exemplare.


----------



## Pengo (10. September 2020)

die Seite von Amazon wo man die rtx 3080 bestellen kontne ist wieder rausgenommen, war das legit das man gestern vorbestellen konnte oder nur fake bzw. nen Fehler von Amazon?


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

Legit wird aber Storniert vermutlich.


----------



## HisN (10. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis jetzt nicht storniert.


----------



## TheEndOfTheWorld (10. September 2020)

Kontingent ist eben weg, also ist der Artikel erstmal auch weg.

Warum sollte man das stornieren?


----------



## Pengo (10. September 2020)

weil eigentlich kein Vorverkauf offiziell gestartet wird? Nvidia hat ja auch gesagt wird erst nächste Woche zum verkauf geben


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

Weil es Nvidia nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Pengo (10. September 2020)

genau deshalb versteh ich nicht das man bei Amazon legit schon bestellen konnte , das wäre der SuperGau ^^


----------



## RtZk (10. September 2020)

Pengo schrieb:


> genau deshalb versteh ich nicht das man bei Amazon legit schon bestellen konnte , das wäre der SuperGau ^^



Vielleicht hat sich jemand verklickt, wer weiß.


----------



## Pengo (10. September 2020)

warum verklick ich mich nichtmal und habe morgen ne 2080 im briefkasten


----------



## the_villaiNs (10. September 2020)

15 Uhr läuft das Unboxing NDA aus - für alle die es interessiert.


----------



## RtZk (10. September 2020)

Pengo schrieb:


> warum verklick ich mich nichtmal und habe morgen ne 2080 im briefkasten



Und ein paar 100€ weniger auf dem Konto   .


----------



## Pengo (10. September 2020)

ach heute 15uhr lkäuft das aus? dachte Montag, ja mal schauen ob da was kommt


----------



## the_villaiNs (10. September 2020)

Pengo schrieb:


> ach heute 15uhr lkäuft das aus? dachte Montag, ja mal schauen ob da was kommt


War nur unboxing, also zeigen wie das Ding aussieht (obwohl das schon jeder weiß) - keine Benchmarks oder so


----------



## dragonslayer1 (10. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. September 2020)

Oh. Der vordere Lüfter sitzt doch weiter vorne als ich dachte. Ich bin so gespannt auf Tests dieses überaus interessanten Kühlkonzepts...


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (10. September 2020)

werde wahrscheinlich im November bestellen, wenn Cyberpunk rauskommt; hoffentlich sind dann genügend Exemplare für alle da


----------



## lokran (10. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> die TUF OC hat die gleichen Taktraten wie die normale Strix. Die Strix OC wird wieder mehr haben. Aber so oder so, eigentlich sind diese Taktraten relativ irrelevant, es kommt eigentlich nur auf die Kühlung an und diese wird bei den Strix Modellen deutlich besser als bei den TUF Modellen sein, so war es zumindest bisher immer.
> Am Besten ist aber wie Caseking mit einer geringen TDP der 3090 Strix wirbt .


Ich frage mich, ob die TUF Referenz PCB haben werden!? Aber gut, das kann wohl noch keiner wissen...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


billig, fürchterlich billig 
verdammt


----------



## RtZk (10. September 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> billig, fürchterlich billig
> verdammt



Wobei die Frage ist wie es in einem normalen Gehäuse und Mainboard aussieht, hier ist die Karte extrem niedrig und kratzt ja bald am Boden. Aber das Plastik ist wirklich nicht gerade schön, diese Teile in Aluminum würde die Karte bedeutend aufwerten und der Preisunterschied wäre minimal.
Da ist die Turing FE optisch deutlich gelungener, auch, wenn sie Kühlertechnisch eher schlecht ist.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. September 2020)

Wovon genau redet ihr denn?


----------



## Anilman (11. September 2020)

Bei amazon ist auch ne rtx3090 oder rtx3080?!
Asus tuf für 15 000€ zum vorbestellen da
Nur ist die lieferung zum release des rtx3080 aber bilder und beschreibung sind es rtx3090

unter Details steht wiederum rtx3080....

ASUS TUF-RTX3090-24G-GAMING https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08HN4FLFJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_hoVwFbE8WB2HP

*EDIT:und ausverkauft *


----------



## nvidiascams (11. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NS7YKQJeETs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann das ein Pcgh Redaktuer bestätigen wenn ja hat Nvidia dreist gelogen? zieht euch das rein. die 2080ti viel zu langsamer als es wirklich ist um die 3080 gut aussehen zu lassen?


----------



## Knochey (11. September 2020)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 synthetic and gaming performance leaked - VideoCardz.com
					

We have new benchmark results straight from reviewers. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 performance The official embargo on GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition review lifts on Monday. We have been contacted by many reviewers trying to verify their results, and since we already have the data, we decided to...




					videocardz.com
				




Sieht wohl doch nicht so gut aus wie viele erwartet haben. Ich frage mich wie DigitalFoundry ihre +80 oder teilweise +100 Prozent bekommen haben. Das sollten sie uns definitiv am Montag erklären


----------



## wari (11. September 2020)

Knochey schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 synthetic and gaming performance leaked - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> We have new benchmark results straight from reviewers. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 performance The official embargo on GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition review lifts on Monday. We have been contacted by many reviewers trying to verify their results, and since we already have the data, we decided to...
> ...



Vermutlich auf Raytracing bezogen und in Kombination mit dem neuen DLSS 2.0.

Das würde für mich erklären, warum bei den alten, hier zitierten Games die Leistungssprühe eher gering ausfallen. Sie unterstützen keine der oben genannten Techniken, oder irre ich mich?

104 FPS in 4k bei Tomb Raider finde ich ganz nice, aber auch hier wieder die Anmerkung: es ist das alte DLSS...


----------



## nvidiascams (11. September 2020)

wenn interessiert das bitte? ich will raster perf. da das 99% der games sind.


----------



## wari (11. September 2020)

nvidiascams schrieb:


> wenn interessiert das bitte? ich will raster perf. da das 99% der games sind.



??


----------



## Sinusspass (11. September 2020)

Kommt wohl auf die Software/ das Spiel an. Wenn nahezu kein Int32 benötigt wird, hat man eben erheblich mehr FP32-Rechenleistung zur Verfügung, da ist das mit der grundsätzlich angestiegenen Zahl an Recheneinheiten möglich.
DLSS spielt sicher auch eine große Rolle, aber wie gut das wird, wird sich zeigen. Montag abend wissen wir mehr.


----------



## nvidiascams (11. September 2020)

kuck euch das video an die 3080 ist kaum schenller als die 2080ti in doom. nvidia hat gut beschissen. deren 2080ti ist gerade so auf 2080 super perf.


----------



## Knochey (11. September 2020)

nvidiascams schrieb:


> kuck euch das video an die 3080 ist kaum schenlelr als die 2080ti in doom. nvidia hat gut beschissen. deren 2080ti ist gerade so auf 2080 super perf.


Also wo auch immer dieses Video her kommt aber gibt es auch nur eine Quelle die mir bestätigt, dass es auf den selben Settings läuft? Ich mein... Der Typ hat einfach seine eigene 2080 TI genommen und vergleicht mit dem Video von Nvidia.

Wir bekommen die Tests am Montag und wir werden definitiv in den seltensten Fällen von +100% einer RTX 2080 reden aber +20% bis +30% über eine 2080 TI wird in den meisten Fällen möglich sein. Alles andere wäre ein Marketing Fiasko von Nvidia, welches die sich nicht ansatzweise Leisten könnten.


----------



## nvidiascams (11. September 2020)

das ist  doch lächerlich dann und kein deut besser als pacal zu turing und dadurch sind die preise gneauso schlecht wie zu turing. nvidia hat es drauf das muss man denen lassen jetzt werden turing preise schon gefeiert.


----------



## Knochey (11. September 2020)

nvidiascams schrieb:


> das ist  doch lächerlich dann und kein deut besser als pacal zu turing und dadurch sind die preise gneauso schlecht wie zu turing. nvidia hat es drauf das muss man denen lassen jetzt werden turing preise schon gefeiert.


1080 TI (699€) = 2080 (699€)
2080 TI (999€) = 3070 (499€)
Oder
1080 TI (699€) + 30% = 2080 TI (999€)
2080 TI (999€) + 30% = 3080 (699€)

Hmmm also irgendwie passt das nicht. Ampere zu Turing sieht irgendwie deutlich besser im Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis aus als Turing zu Pascal.


----------



## nvidiascams (11. September 2020)

warum 70 karte 500 80 karte 700 wo ist das gut? dann auch noch mit nur 30% leistungs +


----------



## Knochey (11. September 2020)

nvidiascams schrieb:


> warum 70 karte 500 80 karte 700 wo ist das gut? dann auch noch mit nur 30% leistungs +


2070 > 3070 (+47%)
2080 > 3080 (+50%)
2080 TI > 3090 (+44%)

Das sind nur ungefähre Werte die darauf basieren auf:

RTX 3070 hat die Leistung einer RTX 2080 TI
RTX 3080 hat 25% mehr Leistung als eine RTX 2080 TI
RTX 3090 hat 15% mehr Leistung als eine RTX 3080


----------



## RtZk (11. September 2020)

Knochey schrieb:


> 2070 > 3070 (+47%)
> 2080 > 3080 (+50%)
> 2080 TI > 3090 (+44%)
> 
> ...



Das passt nicht mehr, die 3080 hat alleine schon mehr als 25% Shader als die 3070, ich würde auf eher auf 40% + zur 2080 Ti verglichen mit der 3080 tippen, aber die Rechnerei anhand irgendwelcher angeblichen Benchmarks 3 Tage bevor NDA Fall ist eigentlich einfach nur unnötig. Am Montag wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (11. September 2020)

bin auf die Benchmarks der 3090 gespannt, da dauerts noch eine Woche länger


----------



## Knochey (11. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das passt nicht mehr, die 3080 hat alleine schon mehr als 25% Shader als die 3070, ich würde auf eher auf 40% + zur 2080 Ti verglichen mit der 3080 tippen, aber die Rechnerei anhand irgendwelcher angeblichen Benchmarks 3 Tage bevor NDA Fall ist eigentlich einfach nur unnötig. Am Montag wissen wir mehr.


Hab die Infos von hier:








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 synthetic and gaming performance leaked - VideoCardz.com
					

We have new benchmark results straight from reviewers. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 performance The official embargo on GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition review lifts on Monday. We have been contacted by many reviewers trying to verify their results, and since we already have the data, we decided to...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2020)

Hmm das dann doch irgendwie Mäh... ganze 3 % OC Potential sind ja mehr als lächerlich.
Interessant auch die Info das die Founder ne höhere TDP erlaubt. Das könnte auch den verschobenen Relase erklären.








						Overclocking NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 memory to 20 Gbps is easy - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 memory easily overclocks to 20 Gbps Our sources were kind enough to share some benchmarking results of the GeForce RTX 3080. We found the most interesting topic to be overclocking. It appears that currently, the best RTX 3080 variant is … NVIDIA Founders Edition, only...




					videocardz.com


----------



## RavionHD (12. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm das dann doch irgendwie Mäh... ganze 3 % OC Potential sind ja mehr als lächerlich.
> Interessant auch die Info das die Founder ne höhere TDP erlaubt. Das könnte auch den verschobenen Relase erklären.
> 
> 
> ...


Erfreulich sind die Temperaturen, offenbar gehen diese nicht über 70 Grad, damit wäre die FE im Grunde die erste Wahl. Auch was OC Potential angeht. Und das auf dem hohem Niveau Memory OC nicht mehr viel bringt ist nachvollziehbar, dafür gibt es offenbar genug Spielraum den Coretakt zu erhöhen.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (12. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm das dann doch irgendwie Mäh... ganze 3 % OC Potential sind ja mehr als lächerlich.
> Interessant auch die Info das die Founder ne höhere TDP erlaubt. Das könnte auch den verschobenen Relase erklären.
> 
> 
> ...


Was mich gerade stutzig macht ist der geringe Powerdraw der GPU selbst. Wenn die Sensordaten stimmen und der Rest von der GPU 140W benötigen wundert es mich nicht, dass du kein OC Potential hast. Spannung und Takt liegen irgendwo im Bereich wo man Turing hinbekommen konnte. Da war aber Stock wesentlich agressiver mit der Spannung angelegt worden.


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Erfreulich sind die Temperaturen, offenbar gehen diese nicht über 70 Grad, damit wäre die FE im Grunde die erste Wahl. Auch was OC Potential angeht. Und das auf dem hohem Niveau Memory OC nicht mehr viel bringt ist nachvollziehbar, dafür gibt es offenbar genug Spielraum den Coretakt zu erhöhen.



Zitat aus dem Artikel:
The GPU was only overclocked by 70 MHz and memory by 850 MHz. This was the highest clock speed for this particular sample (for GPU and memory overclock).


----------



## RavionHD (12. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Artikel:
> The GPU was only overclocked by 70 MHz and memory by 850 MHz. This was the highest clock speed for this particular sample (for GPU and memory overclock).


Das ist ja egal, die Temperaturen wären auch für Stock sehr sehr gut.
Meine Custom 980ti und Custom 1070 kommen auf über 80 Grad.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. September 2020)

Pro Level Engeneering von Gigabyte





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1304871802733129728

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2020)

Das anbinden vom Speicher direkt an den Block ist für mich eigentlich ungünstig, ich denke die FE wird die sinnigste Karte sein


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (13. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Artikel:
> The GPU was only overclocked by 70 MHz and memory by 850 MHz. This was the highest clock speed for this particular sample (for GPU and memory overclock).


Wir wissen bisher recht wenig über die Karte. Kann genau so gut sein, dass die eine Krücke erwischt haben. Da auch kein Powerbudget verändert wurde/konnte müssen wir mal abwarten was wirklich kommt. Da werden wir wohl mehr wissen wenn die ersten hier ihre OC Ergebnisse veröffentlichen. Vorher ist das alles eh mit gewisser Vorsicht zu genießen.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Das anbinden vom Speicher direkt an den Block ist für mich eigentlich ungünstig, ich denke die FE wird die sinnigste Karte sein


Bei der kurzen Distanz die der Speicher wohl verlangt bleibt dir nicht mehr viel übrig, als alles auf einen Block zu packen. 
Ich glaube aber nicht das die Vaporchamber bei der FE umbedingt besser abschneiden muss.
Diese Karten schreien aber auch mehr nach Wakü.


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2020)

Das direkt Anbinden ist für den normalen User sicher ein klarer Vorteil,fürmich aber extrem ungünstig wenn ich den Kühler umbauen will.Da ist eine Abdeckung via Baseplate praktischer.Die FE wird aber sicher wiederdermaßen behämmert verschruabt und montiert sein, das selbst ein repaste zum Tagesakt wird. Die FE haut aber wenigstens halb wie ein Radi einen Teil der wärme raus. Wenn die Karte nichts taugt gegen die Radeons werdeich die sowieso entweder verkaufen oder in den HTPC/Laptop verfrachten. Da kann ich aber nicht mal geradeso nen 320 Watt trümmer reinkloppen, dafürsind solche Cases nicht ausgelegt. Mal schaun was effektiv aus dem Gehäuse befördert wird.


----------



## Moonzone (13. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Haha. ^^ Nur mit den Unterschied, dass ich schon Szenarien hatte, in denen mir der Vram voll lief. Er geht von "hätte, könnte, sollte" aus und spielt laut eigener Aussage 1440p und Spiele, die eher CPU lastig oder genügsam sind. 4k ist ein größerer Sprung, als man meinen sollte, ich wollte das damals auch kaum glauben. Für WQHD allerdings finde ich die 3080 geradezu perfekt.



Übertreibungen. 90% hier sind sowieso papier theorie Reiter, mehr nicht.  Reitet weiter.


----------



## coop18 (13. September 2020)

Weiß jemand, ob die 3080 FE ausschließlich von nVidia direkt vertrieben wird, oder diese auch bei Shop's wie Mindfactory oder Alternate erhältlich sein wird?

Wie sieht es mit Media Markt, Saturn usw. aus?

Ich habe mir das Umsrüstkit von LianLi zum vertikalen Einbau der Grafikkarte bestellt.
Auf der Verpackung befindet sich ein Aufkleber, auf welchem PCIe 2.0, PCIe 3.0 steht.
Data rates up to 8 Gbps.






						Lian Li O11DXL-1 Riser Card + PCI-Slot-Blende
					

Umrüstkit-Kit für den Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic XL (ROG Certified) Big-Tower, Riser-Kabel samt PCI-Slot-Blende, für den vertikalen Einbau der Grafikkarte




					www.caseking.de
				




Ist der PCIe Port und das Kabel gar nicht PCIe 4.0 geeignet, oder gar es zum Release dieses Artikels einfach noch kein 4.0?


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2020)

Riser Kabel und 4.0 iss nicht aktuell.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2020)

coop18 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die 3080 FE ausschließlich von nVidia direkt vertrieben wird, oder diese auch bei Shop's wie Mindfactory oder Alternate erhältlich sein wird?



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Founders auch woanders bekommen kannst.


----------



## Takuyaki (13. September 2020)

Weiß zufällig jemand, wie das mit dem Bestellen der Founders Edition direkt bei Nvidia läuft? Ist wahrscheinlich eine total blöde Frage, aber ich würde mir gern eine 3080 FE sichern, bevor die (vermutlich schnell) vergriffen ist. Auf der Nvidia-Website steht "Erhältlich ab 17/09/2020" -> heißt ich kann mich dann am Mittwochabend da hinhocken, um direkt um 0 Uhr eine bestellen zu können? Oder werden die Bestellungen am Donnerstag irgendwann im Laufe des Tages freigeschaltet? Hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen von vergangenen Generationen?


----------



## BlubberLord (13. September 2020)

Naja, 0 Uhr welcher Zeitzone? Die Läden öffnen zumindest nicht auf allen Kontinenten zeitgleich und auch nicht mit Fall der Custom Test NDAs (15 Uhr MESZ). Es gibt allerdings ne E-Mail-Benachrichtigung von nVidia, schätze dass die den Shop nicht freischalten bevor diese E-Mails raus sind.


----------



## RtZk (14. September 2020)

Takuyaki schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand, wie das mit dem Bestellen der Founders Edition direkt bei Nvidia läuft? Ist wahrscheinlich eine total blöde Frage, aber ich würde mir gern eine 3080 FE sichern, bevor die (vermutlich schnell) vergriffen ist. Auf der Nvidia-Website steht "Erhältlich ab 17/09/2020" -> heißt ich kann mich dann am Mittwochabend da hinhocken, um direkt um 0 Uhr eine bestellen zu können? Oder werden die Bestellungen am Donnerstag irgendwann im Laufe des Tages freigeschaltet? Hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen von vergangenen Generationen?



Ab 15:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit ist es möglich zu bestellen.
Einfach ab dann deine Daten dort eingeben, bezahlen und fertig.


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2020)

VersendetNV die Karten aus Deutschland?


----------



## Birdy84 (14. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne 700€ Graka im Rechner, aber nicht mal die AiO richtig einbauen können.



Knochey schrieb:


> 1080 TI (699€) = 2080 (699€)
> 2080 TI (999€) = 3070 (499€)
> Oder
> 1080 TI (699€) + 30% = 2080 TI (999€)
> ...


Turing steht sogar noch schlechter da, denn die 2080Ti war im Schnitt deutlich über 1000€. Allerdings bietet Ampere bei der 3070 und 80 seit 5 Jahren keinen Fortschritt beim Speicherausbau.
Wenn man mal alles bis hier hin zusammenzählt, scheint Ampere nicht der große Wurf zu sein. Warum? TBP Erhöhung um knapp 20%, bei gleichzeitig nicht sonderlich hohem Leistungszuwachs gegenüber Turing. Denn der GA104 ist offenbar nicht schnell genug um als 3080 herzuhalten bzw. um den GT102 hinter sich zu lassen.

Edit:


Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm das dann doch irgendwie Mäh... ganze 3 % OC Potential sind ja mehr als lächerlich.


Das kann man so oder so sehen. Wenn die Karten am Limit laufen, bräuchte ich beispielsweise keine Zeit aufwänden eigene OC Einstellungen zu finden und zu testen. Es zeigt aber auch, dass Nvidia die Karten am Limit laufen lassen muss, um überhaupt nennenswert mehr Rasterleistung zu generieren.


----------



## Knochey (14. September 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Turing steht sogar noch schlechter da, denn die 2080Ti war im Schnitt deutlich über 1000€. Allerdings bietet Ampere bei der 3070 und 80 seit 5 Jahren keinen Fortschritt beim Speicherausbau.
> Wenn man mal alles bis hier hin zusammenzählt, scheint Ampere nicht der große Wurf zu sein. Warum? TBP Erhöhung um knapp 20%, bei gleichzeitig nicht sonderlich hohem Leistungszuwachs gegenüber Turing. Denn der GA104 ist offenbar nicht schnell genug um als 3080 herzuhalten bzw. um den GT102 hinter sich zu lassen.



Die RTX 2080 TI war meistens nur um die 1.200€ verfügbar aber offizielles MSRP war $999 dementsprechend hab ich mal das genommen um den Trollen etwas entgegen zu kommen und zu zeigen, dass selbst dann ihre Rechnungen immer noch nicht aufgehen  

Wir haben ungefähr +28% Leistungsaufnahme der RTX 3080 gegenüber der RTX 2080 TI FE. Der Performancezuwachs scheint auch ungefähr in diese Richtung zu gehen. Vielleicht etwas mehr. Dementsprechend bleiben wir bei ungefähr der gleichen Energieeffizienz von Turing wenn man die 350W gegen die 250W rechnet. Falls ich den Graphen von Nvidia richtig gelesen hab, dürfte bei einer gleichen Leistungsaufnahme irgendwo im Bereich von 200W eine 1.9x Perf/Watt Verbesserung geben.


----------



## GTX780SLI (14. September 2020)

Gibt es Shops die auch immer die Founders-Edition anbieten, oder kriegt man diese nur bei Nvidia exclusiv?
Würde mir gerne die 3090 in der FE holen, weil:

Ich ungerne 100€ für nur 1-2% mehr Leistung ausgeben will.
Die Custom-Designs allesamt blöd aussehen. Ich stehe nicht auf dieses kitschige Gaming hafte.
Das Kühlkonzept von Nvidia für mich schlüssig klingt.
Die unnötige Übertaktung (siehe Punkt 1) wohl nicht unbedingt zur Lebensdauer des Chips beiträgt.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (14. September 2020)

Die RTX 3070 scheint ja am Sinnvollsten zu sein für High FPS Games in WQHD, der Rest ist eher schlecht als recht. Ja über zu wenig VRAM lässt sich streiten aber wer stellt den bitte alles auf ultra^^


----------



## Birdy84 (14. September 2020)

GTX780SLI schrieb:


> Das Kühlkonzept von Nvidia für mich schlüssig klingt.


Wie der klingt und was der leistet würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal von Externen bewertet sehen. Bislang gab es noch keinen 2-Slot Kühler, der bei über 300W eine gute Figur gemacht hat, in jeglicher Hinsicht.


----------



## Moonzone (14. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Die RTX 3070 scheint ja am Sinnvollsten zu sein für High FPS Games in WQHD, der Rest ist eher schlecht als recht. Ja über zu wenig VRAM lässt sich streiten aber wer stellt den bitte alles auf ultra^^



90% hier, die machen das. So funktioniert high end übrigens.


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2020)

Alleged GeForce RTX 3080 graphics card test leaks online - VideoCardz.com
					

Chinese Bilibili channel TecLab has leaked alleged benchmark results of the GeForce RTX 3080. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 review leaks A video showing the synthetic and gaming performance of the GeForce RTX 3080 graphics card has emerged online. The leakers claim to own a sample and a working...




					videocardz.com
				




Rund 30% vor der Ti, wie erwartet. Die 50% von NV mal wieder völlig übertrieben. Die 3070 wird die 2080ti nicht schlagen denke ich.


----------



## Grestorn (14. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alleged GeForce RTX 3080 graphics card test leaks online - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> Chinese Bilibili channel TecLab has leaked alleged benchmark results of the GeForce RTX 3080. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 review leaks A video showing the synthetic and gaming performance of the GeForce RTX 3080 graphics card has emerged online. The leakers claim to own a sample and a working...
> ...



Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern, dass NVidia 50% behauptet hätte.


----------



## tom1983 (14. September 2020)

*deleted due nonsense answers*


----------



## blautemple (14. September 2020)

Achso, ist deine 2080 Ti jetzt über Nacht langsamer geworden?


----------



## Birdy84 (14. September 2020)

thrue schrieb:


> Ich bin seit über 20 Jahren Casual-Gamer. Seit eh und je baue ich meine PC´s selber zusammen. Ich war einer von den Deppen der gespart und sich anschließend eine 2080Ti gekauft hatte. In der Hoffnung mit dem Kauf des Top-Models für fast 1.400 EUR eine zukunftsfähige Karte zu besitzen. Das Release von Ampere war laut "Fachpresse" ein Angriff auf alle Konsolen-Käufer. Letzlich kann man aber alleine mit einer Grafikkarte für 499.- EUR noch nicht spielen. Und mit einer 3070 im PC kommt man auch auf mind. 1000.- EUR Gesamtkosten für einen PC. Peripherie noch nicht eingerechnet. Das einzige was nVidia mit dem Release der Ampere-Karten gemacht hat ist den Käufern ihrer Top-Grafikkarten so richtig eins in den Arsch treten. Quasi mit Release der neuen Ampere-Generation war meine Karte noch knapp mehr als die Hälfte Wert. Für mich ist so etwas nicht nachvollziehbar.


I.d.R lief das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen genau so ab, seitdem es 3D Karten gibt. Wie kann man da überrascht sein? Kaufst du PC Hardware als Wertanlage?


----------



## HisN (15. September 2020)

Seit die Grakas nur noch alle 24 Monate eine Generationswechsel bieten, ist das ganze doch human geworden.
Wenn Du das seit 20 Jahren machst, müsste Dir aufgefallen sein, dass der Generationswechsel früher viel viel schneller ging. Da war man ja, wenn man Dich wörtlich nimmt, noch viel mehr arschgetreten.

Also ich finde 24 Monate Top-Dog völlig in Ordnung.

Deshalb bin ich Release-Tag-Käufer geworden.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Seit die Grakas nur noch alle 24 Monate eine Generationswechsel bieten, ist das ganze doch human geworden.
> Wenn Du das seit 20 Jahren machst, müsste Dir aufgefallen sein, dass der Generationswechsel früher viel viel schneller ging. Da war man ja, wenn man Dich wörtlich nimmt, noch viel mehr arschgetreten.
> 
> Also ich finde 24 Monate Top-Dog völlig in Ordnung.


Damals gab es nach 6 Monaten einen Refresh und weitere 6 Monate später einen ganz neuen Chip.


----------



## Ballteborn (15. September 2020)

Sie ist lagernd, huiiuiuiuiuiii.
Da man ja eh 14 Tage Rückgaberecht hat, wird sie gleich mal bestellt


----------



## HisN (15. September 2020)

Und für alle anderen verrätst Du wo Du sie bestellst?


----------



## RavionHD (15. September 2020)

Ich habe mal GPU und Warenlagernummer gegoogelt, es ist ProShop:








						AMD und NVIDIA Grafikkarten jetzt Online kaufen | Proshop
					

Jetzt PC aufrüsten mit den besten Grafikkarten für Gamer & Designer, z.B. von NVIDIA und AMD ✓ Top Preise ✓ Top Service ☆ Jetzt shoppen!




					www.proshop.de


----------



## Knochey (15. September 2020)

Ballteborn schrieb:


> Sie ist lagernd, huiiuiuiuiuiii.
> Da man ja eh 14 Tage Rückgaberecht hat, wird sie gleich mal bestellt


Mit 14 Tagen Rückgaberecht hat man es da echt gut. Aber 829€ ist doch etwas teurer als die 699€ auf der Nvidia Seite. Ich denke ich bleibe bei meinem Plan eine 3090 FE zu erhaschen


----------



## Zoomapark (15. September 2020)

Ohne Bestell-Button? Wie gehtn ditte?


----------



## Knochey (15. September 2020)

Zoomapark schrieb:


> Ohne Bestell-Button? Wie gehtn ditte?


Vorbestellungen sind ja von Nvidia verboten worden. Also wird man vermutlich Donnerstag um 15 Uhr bestellen können. Aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass 15+ in Stock sind.


----------



## Zoomapark (15. September 2020)

Wie war das bisher immer? Waren von Anfang an genug FE und Customs verfügbar?

Habe schon ewig keine Grafikkarte mehr gekauft und möchte mein 1070 endlich in Rente schicken.


----------



## Knochey (15. September 2020)

Zoomapark schrieb:


> Wie war das bisher immer? Waren von Anfang an genug FE und Customs verfügbar?
> 
> Habe schon ewig keine Grafikkarte mehr gekauft und möchte mein 1070 endlich in Rente schicken.


Geh davon aus, dass die Grafikkarten innerhalb von 10-15 Minuten ausverkauft sein werden


----------



## Zoomapark (15. September 2020)

Nanu


----------



## Knochey (15. September 2020)

Zoomapark schrieb:


> Nanu


Das meine ich sogar tatsächlich ernst  Die Grafikkarten haben einen enormen Hype ausgelöst und werden sehr schnell vergriffen sein. Also besser schonmal vorbereiten


----------



## Ballteborn (15. September 2020)

Alle custom Karten habe das PCB Layout 132 oder? Nur die FE hat 133 wegen der V Form?

Also sollte ja dann, egal welche custom man kauft, alle waküblöcke passen oder ?


----------



## blautemple (15. September 2020)

Ballteborn schrieb:


> Alle custom Karten habe das PCB Layout 132 oder? Nur die FE hat 133 wegen der V Form?
> 
> Also sollte ja dann, egal welche custom man kauft, alle waküblöcke passen oder ?



Nopen, es gibt einmal das Board der Founders Edition, dann noch das Referenz Board und zusätzlich wie üblich diverse Custom Designs. Welche Karten am Ende das Referenz Board nutzen ist völlig unbekannt.


----------



## Knochey (15. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nopen, es gibt einmal das Board der Founders Edition, dann noch das Referenz Board und zusätzlich wie üblich diverse Custom Designs. Welche Karten am Ende das Referenz Board nutzen ist völlig unbekannt.


Soweit ich weiß nutzen alle bisher angekündigten AIB Karten das Referenz Board.


----------



## blautemple (15. September 2020)

Knochey schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß nutzen alle bisher angekündigten AIB Karten das Referenz Board.



Hast du dafür irgendeinen Beleg? Bei Karten wie der Strix oder der Gaming X Trio ist das praktisch ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Knochey (15. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Hast du dafür irgendeinen Beleg? Bei Karten wie der Strix oder der Gaming X Trio ist das praktisch ausgeschlossen.


Die Karten die ich dort sehe nutzen alle ein deutlich längeres PCB als die Founders Edition also nutzen sie doch als Basis das Referenzboard oder? Ich bezweifle, dass irgendein Partner ein komplett eigenes PCB aufgebaut hat in der kurzen Zeit.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. September 2020)

Vermutliches Reference Design


----------



## blautemple (15. September 2020)

Knochey schrieb:


> Die Karten die ich dort sehe nutzen alle ein deutlich längeres PCB als die Founders Edition also nutzen sie doch als Basis das Referenzboard oder? Ich bezweifle, dass irgendein Partner ein komplett eigenes PCB aufgebaut hat in der kurzen Zeit.



Wie kommst du darauf? Nur weil es nicht das Board der FE ist ist es doch nicht automatisch ein Reference Board


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Nur weil es nicht das Board der FE ist ist es doch nicht automatisch ein Reference Board


Ich wollte nur die News hier verlinken


----------



## blautemple (15. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur die News hier verlinken



Deswegen habe ich dich ja auch nicht zitiert


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. September 2020)

Weiß jemand wann das NDA für die Custom Designs fällt?


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Heute 15Uhr. Siehe CB


----------



## Michi240281 (17. September 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

verfolge seit Wochen RTX30 und wollte mir direkt die 3080 holen für meinen neuen Gamingrechner, nun gibts aber wohl im wesentlichen 2 Dinge zu kritisieren wie ich das verstehe, zum einen die nur 10GB VRAM und zum anderen den enormen Stromverbrauch. 
Jetzt hab ich das Thema Big Navi überhaupt nicht verfolgt, daher die Frage: Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass AMD auch mehrere Karten bringt, die mehr VRAM haben und zumindest an die Leistung der 3080 ranreichen und ähnlich oder weniger kosten? Was sagen da bisherige Infos?


----------



## HisN (17. September 2020)

Gibt keine.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Schwer einzuschätzen, 12-16GB gelten als gesichert. Die Leistung wird sehr nahe an der 3080 liegen, das sieht man bereits an der Marktplatzierung der 3080 und dass diese ziemlich auf Kante genäht ist im Bezug auf Verbrauch und Takt.

Wenn du keine Eile hast, lohnt es zu warten.Denkbar auch das eine 3080Ti kommt mit 12GB Speicher. Die von manchem vermuteten 20GB sehe ich nicht, da viel zu teuer und zu aufwendig weil die Rückseite mit gekühlt werden müsste.


----------



## Sinusspass (17. September 2020)

12Gb für die Ti ist eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Zum einen bräuchte man dann ein voll funktionsfähiges Speicherinterface, zum anderen hätte man dann auch nur 2Gb mehr, das macht den Kohl auch nicht fett. Wenn Big Navi dann tatsächlich mit 16Gb aufkreuzt, hat man trotzdem deutlich weniger Speicher.
Die 20Gb erfüllen also mehrere Zwecke: Einerseits hat die Ti dann mehr Vram als Amds stärkste Karte, ist bei der Rohleistung genau wie die normale 3080 ebenfalls stärker (Vermutung) und man kann weiter Chips mit teildefektem Speicherinterface verwenden. Vielleicht werden noch paar SMs mehr verwendet, um etwas Abstand zur 3080 zu schaffen und die 3090, die ja wirklich nahe am Vollausbau ist und als einzige Karte NvLink-Nasen hat, wirklich nur den Enthusiasten vorzubehalten, vielleicht wird es aber auch einfach nur ne 20Gb 3080 ohne sonstige Änderungen.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (17. September 2020)

Hallo Leute, was meint ihr. Würde mir gerne eine EVGA 3080 holen, aber wie gehe ich am besten vor? Ab 15 Uhr gehts ja los und die werden schnell vergriffen sein. Soll ich schon mal mehrere Shops wie Casekings etc. öffnen? Hab mir überlegt alle Bezugsquellenshops, die bei EVGA gelistet sind, gleichzeitig zu öffnen.


----------



## HisN (17. September 2020)

Um 1500 bei Caseking vor der Tür stehen?
Aber Du kommst nicht aus dem Kreis Berlin, denke ich^^


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (17. September 2020)

Hm wenn ich jetzt losfahre.. Nein, die Frage war eher wie groß wohl das Zeit Fenster sein wird, bis die Karten in den Onlineshops vergriffen sind.


----------



## HisN (17. September 2020)

In den letzten Jahren war das Zeitfenster meistens 30 Minuten +/- würde ich schätzen.
Das Problem dabei war allerdings nie das Zeitfenstern, sondern immer das Shopsystem und die Server.

Server arschlangsam, Shopsystem zusammengebrochen, und wenn Du dann doch eine im Warenkorb hattest, und irgendwie über die Bezahl-Seite hinausgekommen bist hast Du kurz danach die Stornierung bekommen, obwohl zu dem Zeitpunkt wo Du geklickt hast noch "verfügbar" zu sehen war.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (17. September 2020)

Macht Sinn aber Danke für die Ausführung. Leider soll ja die FTW3 verschoben worden sein. Ärgerlich. Mal kucken was man heute sonst noch bekommt.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Lol https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-teases-geforce-rtx-3080-with-20gb-memory

Ich weiß wirklich nicht ob ich heute kaufen soll jetzt, das ist doch vebranntes Geld wenn die 20GB Variante direkt hinterher kommt.


----------



## RavionHD (17. September 2020)

Im worst Case verkauft man sie mit vielleicht 100 Euro Wertverlust, ist jetzt nicht so tragisch wenn man sie 1 Monat lang nutzt und dann eine 20GB erscheint die dann womöglich ohnehin mindestens 849 Euro kostet und somit außerhalb meines Budget ist.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (17. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Lol https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-teases-geforce-rtx-3080-with-20gb-memory
> 
> Ich weiß wirklich nicht ob ich heute kaufen soll jetzt, das ist doch vebranntes Geld wenn die 20GB Variante direkt hinterher kommt.


Deckt sich doch recht gut mit den Vorhersagen von Igor. Gehe mal aber davon aus, dass die dann erst vorgestellt und vermutlich erst im nächsten Jahr wirklich verfügbar sein wird. 
Nvidia weiß ja selbst, dass man den Rückschritt im VRAM sehr kritisch sehen wird und es schreit ja förmlich nach einer weiteren Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Im worst Case verkauft man sie mit vielleicht 100 Euro Wertverlust, ist jetzt nicht so tragisch wenn man sie 1 Monat lang nutzt und dann eine 20GB erscheint die dann womöglich ohnehin mindestens 849 Euro kostet und somit außerhalb meines Budget ist.


So hab ich das bisher auch gesehen,nur wenn die Radeon deutlich Druckbeim Preismacht dann geht die Rechnung nicht auf.


----------



## ftw3080 (17. September 2020)

wer glaubt das amd auch nur in die nähe kommt


----------



## RavionHD (17. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So hab ich das bisher auch gesehen,nur wenn die Radeon deutlich Druckbeim Preismacht dann geht die Rechnung nicht auf.


Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen dass man für eine 1 Monat alte RTX 3080 Ende Oktober keine 550-600 Euro bekommt.
Aber schauen wir mal, ein gewisses Risiko ist natürlich immer vorhanden.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Ich denke die Miner halten den Markt auch auf Trap,für die spielt 10 oder 20GB keine Rolle. Hauptsache der Speicher ist schnell und das ist er auf der 3080.


----------



## JustJones (17. September 2020)

Und direkt ist sie "out of stock"


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (17. September 2020)

Hab die  MSI Gaming X TRIO bei alternate bekommen... Wollte zwar ne FTW3 aber bin trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## cl55amg (17. September 2020)

Jap und das ist alles kein Zufall. Die RTX 3080 kostet keine 699€, sondern eher zwischen 800€ und 900€ (custom Designs). Der Rest war extrem gutes Marketing.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (17. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So hab ich das bisher auch gesehen,nur wenn die Radeon deutlich Druckbeim Preismacht dann geht die Rechnung nicht auf.


Ach was geht schon schief. Und wenn nicht nehm ich dir gerne für 400€ ab 

Ich würde einfach auf AMD warten. Alleine weil sich da preislich einiges bewegen kann.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (17. September 2020)

wisst Ihr, wann wird die 3090 vorgestellt wird ? habe da den 21. September im Kopf oder täusche ich mich ?


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Hmmm erster😁

Mal meine ersten Gehversuche, scheint kein guter Chip sein.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal meine ersten Gehversuche, scheint kein guter Chip sein.


55°C bei Vollerlast und offenem Powerlimit?
Nicht schlecht, da laufen die unter Wasser ja richtig gut


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

Maximale Drehzahl, zudem nur GPU Package Temp. Die sagt leider gar nichts aus ohne Junction.


----------



## ftw3080 (17. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (17. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal meine ersten Gehversuche, scheint kein guter Chip sein.



Glaube ich nicht. Die Chips die an Tester versendet werden sind vieles, aber sicherlich keine durchschnittlichen Chips, sondern wohl eher mit das Beste was in der Fabrik anfällt.
Es gab doch vorher ein paar OC Versuche, da war das max OC nicht viel anders.
Wie hoch taktet die Karte denn, wenn sie in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse mal mit aushaltbarer Drehzahl länger in einem Spiel stark belastet wird?
Wenn ich mir das so ansehe würde es mich wundern, wenn die Karte noch über 1800 MHz taktet.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie eine normale Max OC (wie vermutlich deine) 3080 gegen eine wasserkühlte max OC 2080 Ti abschneidet.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

+75 Core geht aktuell, Speicher bin ich noch dran, dauert aber nicht mehr lange. +1Ghz macht er nicht, auch bei +900 hatte ich tempprobleme auf dem Vram. Ich denke ich lande so bei 750-850+

Durchschnittstakt etwa 1870 in UHD derzeit ohne Limiterhöhung derzeit.


----------



## Gurdi (17. September 2020)

ftw3080 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist denn da passiert?


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. September 2020)

So mal alle Tests gesehen/gelesen. 3080 ist für ti Nutzer ja mal völlig nutzlos. Ich gebe doch keine 800€ für paar FPS in 4K aus  

3090 muss es richten oder AMD liefert mal was gutes.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (18. September 2020)

Wie gehts meine Herren alle eine bekommen?  Am Mittwoch kommen neue rein.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Sagt wer und wo sollen die rein kommen?


----------



## ohleck1985 (18. September 2020)

Hat schon einer der bei Amazon bestellt hat eine Versandbestätigung. Bei mir steht, kommt morgen, glauben tu ich das noch net so ganz


----------



## HisN (18. September 2020)

Bei mir steht: Kommt Donnerstag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die 3090 eagle, die ich davor bei Amazon bestellt hatte, wurde schon von Amazon storniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (18. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sagt wer und wo sollen die rein kommen?


Sage ich. Bei den gängigen Shops ala alternate und Caseking. Du hast eh schon eine also was interessiert es dich.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (18. September 2020)

10GB MSI GeForce RTX 3080 VENTUS 3X OC (Retail) - RTX 3080 | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce RTX für Gaming von MSI | 10GB MSI GeForce RTX 3080 VENTUS 3X OC (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 250 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmmm erster😁
> 
> Mal meine ersten Gehversuche, scheint kein guter Chip sein.


Cool 

die TUF is überraschend gut geworden von der Kühlung her



Gurdi schrieb:


> Speicher bin ich noch dran, dauert aber nicht mehr lange. +1Ghz macht er nicht, auch bei +900 hatte ich tempprobleme auf dem Vram. Ich denke ich lande so bei 750-850+



wie warm wird er bei dir denn?


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2020)

Ich verstehe aber ehrlich gesagt diese Mentalität nicht, einfach irgendein Modell zu kaufen und sei es noch so schlecht (und teuer), Hauptsache man hat eine als Erster. 
Es baut mit Sicherheit nicht jeder bei seiner Karte den Kühler um, so dass es wenigstens halbwegs egal wäre.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (18. September 2020)

Fehlerkorrektur nicht vergessen zu viel vram oc macht die Karte langsamer wie bei Pascal.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

@raw Die Karte ist denke ich der Tip überhaupt im Budgetbereich. Sehr gut verarbeitet,leise, starke Kühlung,metall Shroud,separater Kühlframe auf den Speicherchips,gute Spannungsversorgung,375Watt TBP aufgerissen etc.

Ich würde aber zur OC Variante raten wenn nur unwesentlich teurer,mein Chip der nonOC scheint nicht so prallen zu sein nach ersten Tests.

@RtZk: Hast recht, die Eagle z.B.schein Crap zu sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. September 2020)

mir gefällt die auch sehr gut aber ich warte eh noch auf die 20GB Modelle


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Bis dahin sollte auch die Fertigung besser laufen, das ist nocht so pralle was da derzeit ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Bullelet (18. September 2020)

Meine Tuf soll in den nächsten 4 Stunden ankommen bin gespannt


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2020)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Meine Tuf soll in den nächsten 4 Stunden ankommen bin gespannt



Teste bitte auch mal Max OC in einem leistungsintensiven Spiel in UHD oder einem ähnlichen Benchmark.
Mich interessiert wirklich wie breit gestreut die Karten sind oder ob fast alle kaum Takt schaffen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. September 2020)

WEnn jemand hier ne Evga XC3 heute/morgen bekommt, könnte er bitte kurz mal ein Feedback zur Geräuschkulisse und Temps geben @Stock...
Würde mich auch bei den anderen Modellen interessieren. Auf die Werte in einem offenem Bench Aufbau kann man nicht viel geben...


----------



## Sinusspass (18. September 2020)

Zeigt eigentlich schon irgendein Tool die Spannungen an und kann man die inzwischen auch ändern?


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Zeigt eigentlich schon irgendein Tool die Spannungen an und kann man die inzwischen auch ändern?


Stimmt guter Hinweis, UV wäre auch interessant...


----------



## HisN (18. September 2020)

Soll ja ne Beta vom Afterburner mit Ampere Support geben.

Gabs gerade *heute* ein Update









						MSI Afterburner 4.6.5 (Beta 4) Download
					

MSI Afterburner 4.6.2 Download - Today we release an updated this Stable revision of Afterburner, this application successfully secured the leading position on graphics card utilities.




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## dragonslayer1 (18. September 2020)

Gigabyte RTX 3060 (Ti/SUPER) EAGLE OC8GB (GV-3060SEAGLE OC-8GD)
Gigabyte RTX 3070 (Ti/SUPER) GAMING OC 16GB (GV-3070SGAMING OC-16GD)
Gigabyte RTX 3070 (Ti/SUPER) AORUS MASTER 16GB (GV-307SAORUS M-16GD)
Gigabyte RTX 3080 GAMING OC 20GB (GV-308GAMING OC-20GD)
Gigabyte RTX 3080 AORUS MASTER 20GB (GV-308SAORUS M-20GD)


Fakt.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (18. September 2020)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Overclocked To 2.3 GHz, Breaking World Record TechPlusGame
					

The Nvidia GeForce RTX 3080 SG has already been overclocked to 2.3 GHz, but overclockers have not yet touched the memory of the GPU yet.




					techplusgame.com


----------



## Sinusspass (18. September 2020)

Sieht mir nach praxisferner LN2-Spielerei aus, also bestenfalls für die Kälteskalierung relevant, wenn auch abseits der normalen Temperaturen.
Wichtiger ist ja, was unter Luft und vor allem Wasser so geht.


----------



## Bullelet (18. September 2020)

ich werde gucken , testen und berichten


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Stimmt guter Hinweis, UV wäre auch interessant...



UV ist derzeit so ne Sache, erwarte da keine Wunder ohne absenken des PT,


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> UV ist derzeit so ne Sache, erwarte da keine Wunder ohne absenken des PT,


Ja ich erwarte nicht viel, aber wenn man 2-3% Leistung für sagen wir mal 30-60 Watte opfern könnte, wäre das doch was...


----------



## dragonslayer1 (18. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ja ich erwarte nicht viel, aber wenn man 2-3% Leistung für sagen wir mal 30-60 Watte opfern könnte, wäre das doch was...


Das läuft locker.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ja ich erwarte nicht viel, aber wenn man 2-3% Leistung für sagen wir mal 30-60 Watte opfern könnte, wäre das doch was...


laut CB sind es bei 50W weniger im Durchscnitt ca. 4% weniger Performance

und das is mit PT limitierung

mit richtigem UV bekommt man sicherlich noch bessere Ergebnisse


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> +75 Core geht aktuell, Speicher bin ich noch dran, dauert aber nicht mehr lange. +1Ghz macht er nicht, auch bei +900 hatte ich tempprobleme auf dem Vram. Ich denke ich lande so bei 750-850+


Wie ist die Lautstärke der Karte so? Kühlung soll ja ziemlich gelungen sein 
PCB und Kühler bleibt gleich im Vergleich zur OC TUF oder? Es ändert sich nur der Chip bzw. wird vorselektiert?


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Wie ist die Lautstärke der Karte so? Kühlung soll ja ziemlich gelungen sein
> PCB und Kühler bleibt gleich im Vergleich zur OC TUF oder? Es ändert sich nur der Chip bzw. wird vorselektiert?



Ich glaube nicht, dass es bekannt ist, was selektiert ist und was nicht, bzw. ob überhaupt mehr gemacht wurde als Spannungen auszulesen, was nun mal sehr grob ist.
Das Einzige was garantiert ist, ist, dass die Karte einen höheren "Boost Takt" hat und eventuell ein höheres PT.
Irgendein ein Hersteller hat auch schon bekannt gegeben, dass der einzige Unterschied zwischen seinen Non OC und OC Versionen der Takt ist und dass eine Selektierung nicht stattfindet, mir fällt gerade nur nicht mehr ein wer es war.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. September 2020)

hat jemand mal Lust Witcher 3 in Ultra mit HW in 5120x2880 zu testen? ^^


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (18. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das Einzige was garantiert ist, ist, dass die Karte einen höheren "Boost Takt" hat und eventuell ein höheres PT.


Ah ok aber Tuf zu Strix dort ändert sich dann auch nur PT? 
Ändert sich dort nicht auch noch das Kühlerdesign?


----------



## Bullelet (18. September 2020)

Komme bei 3d Mark ohne irgendeine änderung auf 17264 Punkte, das lauteste waren gemessen mit handy und uvex app 30 Dezibel in Kopfhöhe geschlosses Gehäuse 30 DB und maximal 69 Grad


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Ah ok aber Tuf zu Strix dort ändert sich dann auch nur PT?
> Ändert sich dort nicht auch noch das Kühlerdesign?



Das ist ein anderes Kühldesign, sieht man ja auch.Vermutlich wird das Strix PCB auch eine bessere Spannungsversorgung haben.


----------



## FreitaMa (18. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Bei mir steht: Kommt Donnerstag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das ein Fehler Seitens Amazon oder warum konnte man die schon vor dem 24. bestellen?


----------



## Bullelet (18. September 2020)

Wisst ihr bei welchen Grafikkarten überall Watch Dogs Legion dabei ist oder ist das nur bei der FE?


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Wie ist die Lautstärke der Karte so? Kühlung soll ja ziemlich gelungen sein
> PCB und Kühler bleibt gleich im Vergleich zur OC TUF oder? Es ändert sich nur der Chip bzw. wird vorselektiert?



Identisch zur OC Variante, lediglich anderer Boost und @ Stock ist bei der OC ein etwas höheres PowerTarget drin(340 statt 320 meine ich), beide lassen sich aber auf 375 bringen. Ich vermute aber das die nonOC einen schlechteren Chip kriegen.


----------



## hutschmek (18. September 2020)

Ist BeQuiet jetzt über Vorsichtig oder ist das ernst gemeint? Ich mein ich weiß ja das die Karte viel Strom braucht und kenne auch das Video von Igor. Aber seit gestern ist beim PSU-Calculator dort auch die 3080 vorhanden und die Werte schockieren mich jetzt doch was.
Mein System: Ryzen 9 3900x, 2080Ti mit 2x RAM Wakü usw braucht laut dem Rechner 513Watt norm und 577 Watt OC.
Tausche ich nur die Grafikkarte gegen ne 3080 kommen !!! 793 Watt norm und 899 Watt für OC raus.
Really????


----------



## Duvar (18. September 2020)

Gurdi die Karten sind soweit ich mitbekommen habe alle nicht sonderlich 2GHz+ fähig.
Kannst du mit dem neuen MSI AB nicht die Spannung anpassen? Würde gerne mal brutale UV Ergebnisse sehen.
Gibt ja ein Youtube Video mit ca 0.8V und 1800MHz, da lagen aber dennoch 300W an, also müsstest du da weiter runter mit der Spannung und dem Takt^^ Würde mir so eine Skalierungstabelle angefangen bei 0.7V bis auf 0.9V gerne ansehen, von mir aus in 50mV Schritten. Ist jetzt nicht nur an Gurdi gerichtet, jeder der die Karte hat, kann gerne mal was dazu posten.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. September 2020)

Mich würde da eher die Tabelle von 0,9V aufwärts interessieren, was so nach oben geht und wo das Spannungslimit liegt.


----------



## Duvar (18. September 2020)

Nachdem ich dieses Video gesehen habe, erachte ich Spannungen jenseits der 0.9V für suboptimal^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1B4qZFDpYE:67

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Wobei das nächste Video von dem meine Aussage wie Bullshit aussehen lässt^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8SdRH0M55s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. September 2020)

vllt wird die 3080 in Zukunft ja noch schneller xD

falls das noch mehr Spiele kriegen sollten (Allow Async Present)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nX3W7Sx4l78:614

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (18. September 2020)

Hier noch paar UV Links, falls die noch nicht gepostet wurden hier https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...x-3080-20-gb-bestaetigt.578367/#post-10471423

Testet auch mal, was passiert, wenn ihr den VRAM richtig runter fährt, also die Auswirkungen auf Performance und Verbrauch.
Eventuell könnt ihr dann einen Zacken höher übertaktet, falls ihr am Power Limit hängt.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. September 2020)

Duvi, welche wird es eigentlich bei dir? Wartest du auf Big Navi?


----------



## Duvar (18. September 2020)

Ich warte auf Big Navi, falls das nix wird, dann auf 20GB 3080, bei mir eilt das aber nicht, habe Zeit bzw keine Zeit zum Zocken. Erfreue mich erstmal an euren Resultaten.


----------



## Xaphyr (18. September 2020)

Dito. Ich würde mich aber viel mehr an deinen Resultaten erfreuen. Naja, man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gurdi die Karten sind soweit ich mitbekommen habe alle nicht sonderlich 2GHz+ fähig.
> Kannst du mit dem neuen MSI AB nicht die Spannung anpassen? Würde gerne mal brutale UV Ergebnisse sehen.
> Gibt ja ein Youtube Video mit ca 0.8V und 1800MHz, da lagen aber dennoch 300W an, also müsstest du da weiter runter mit der Spannung und dem Takt^^ Würde mir so eine Skalierungstabelle angefangen bei 0.7V bis auf 0.9V gerne ansehen, von mir aus in 50mV Schritten. Ist jetzt nicht nur an Gurdi gerichtet, jeder der die Karte hat, kann gerne mal was dazu posten.



Ich arbeite dran.


----------



## DaPopCOH (18. September 2020)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Ist BeQuiet jetzt über Vorsichtig oder ist das ernst gemeint? Ich mein ich weiß ja das die Karte viel Strom braucht und kenne auch das Video von Igor. Aber seit gestern ist beim PSU-Calculator dort auch die 3080 vorhanden und die Werte schockieren mich jetzt doch was.
> Mein System: Ryzen 9 3900x, 2080Ti mit 2x RAM Wakü usw braucht laut dem Rechner 513Watt norm und 577 Watt OC.
> Tausche ich nur die Grafikkarte gegen ne 3080 kommen !!! 793 Watt norm und 899 Watt für OC raus.
> Really????



könnte mir vorstellen dass es 3 dinge sind.
1. wäre für einen netzteil hersteller die schlagzeile: "netzteil xy schaltet bei der ampere  ab" ne mittlere katasrophe, die man unbedingt vermeiden will. da geht man lieber auf nummer sicher.
2. kennen sie vermutlich die lastspitzen, die ampere erzeugen kann sehr gut, weil sies vermutlich getestet haben.
3. verdienen sie damit geld


----------



## Xaphyr (18. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich arbeite dran.


Gar nich wahr. Du bummelst hier rum. Unfassbar. Mach ma hinne!


----------



## HisN (18. September 2020)

FreitaMa schrieb:


> War das ein Fehler Seitens Amazon oder warum konnte man die schon vor dem 24. bestellen?


Nicht die geringste Ahnung. Amazon schrieb was von technischem Fehler, aber die Strix, die ich jetzt bestellt habe, war ja gestern schon zu bekommen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. September 2020)

Man Gurdi, alle warten auf dich!


----------



## Duvar (18. September 2020)

Der könnte ruhig mal paar Zwischenergebnisse posten. Brauchen keinen fertigen Mega Thread^^
So im 10min Takt mit neuen Infos versorgen, von mir aus auch ein Livestream^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. September 2020)

die is bestimmt schön leise






						GeForce RTX™ 3090 TURBO 24G Key Features | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE Global
					

Discover AORUS premium graphics cards, ft. WINDFORCE cooling, RGB lighting, PCB protection, and VR friendly features for the best gaming and VR experience!




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

Sowas kaufst du in großen Mengen, wenn du damit Berechnungen ausführst.


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas kaufst du in großen Mengen, wenn du damit Berechnungen ausführst.



Wofür sollte man das eigentlich kaufen, durch das Fehlen vom ECC RAM kommen doch ab und an Fehlberechnungen vor?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wofür sollte man das eigentlich kaufen, durch das Fehlen vom ECC RAM kommen doch ab und an Fehlberechnungen vor?



Render Studios?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. September 2020)

wie erwartet ~20% schneller









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 3DMark Time Spy scores leaked - VideoCardz.com
					

We have the first benchmarks results for the upcoming flagship TITAN-class graphics card, the GeForce RTX 3090. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 is ~19% faster than RTX 3080 The GeForce RTX 3090 scores 20387 ‘graphics’ points in Time Spy 1440p preset. The same card scores 10328 points in Time Spy Extreme...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der könnte ruhig mal paar Zwischenergebnisse posten. Brauchen keinen fertigen Mega Thread^^
> So im 10min Takt mit neuen Infos versorgen, von mir aus auch ein Livestream^^


Hin und wieder muss ich auch mal was anderes machen, abseits von arbeiten aktuell ein Großprojekt. Die Ampere sind richtig kleine Luder, kein Vergleich zu Pacal oder Turing. Das Problem ist der hohe Takt spread von satten 200 MHZ die die Karte schwankt. Ist Fhd stabil lässt du Leistung liegen in Uhd, ist Uhd effektiv bootet die Karte in Fhd den Takt des Todes. Die Spannungsregelung mit dem AB ist nen Zustand derzeit.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (18. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hin und wieder muss ich auch mal was anderes machen, abseits von arbeiten aktuell ein Großprojekt. Die Ampere sind richtig kleine Luder, kein Vergleich zu Pacal oder Turing. Das Problem ist der hohe Takt spread von satten 200 MHZ die die Karte schwankt. Ist Fhd stabil lässt du Leistung liegen in Uhd, ist Uhd effektiv bootet die Karte in Fhd den Takt des Todes. Die Spannungsregelung mit dem AB ist nen Zustand derzeit.


Was macht denn der AB so verrücktest? 
Wie ist es mit Spulenfiepen?
Freue mich auf jedenfall auf den Test


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Spulenfiepen hab ich kaum, erst sehr hohe Fps lassen mich die Spulen hören. Du kannst halb aktuell nicht exakt die Spannungen definieren, mit dem Curveeditor ist das einfach murks wegen dem hohen Spread.


----------



## Duvar (18. September 2020)

Jetzt nochmal kurz auf deutsch^^
Die Karte bzw der Takt schwankt stark trotz Curveeditor und zwar um 200MHz.
In 1080p ist der Takt deutlich höher und in UHD rotzt er ab, weil der Verbrauch in der Auflösung steigt?
Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Kannst du via Curve Editor nicht mal anfangen mit zB 0.7V und von mir aus 1500MHz?
Dann könnten wir mal sehen, was man an Mindestverbrauch hat, auch wäre interessant wie hoch du mit 0.7V mit dem Takt kommst und wie hoch der Performancehit ist.
Also mir persönlich würden 3 Werte reichen, 0.7V und max möglicher Takt für UHD und der Verbrauch dabei und dasselbe für 0.75V und 0.8V. Höher würde ich persönlich wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Ich  muss erst mal schauen was die Spannung überhaupt ausmacht. Sry aber ich muss die Karte erst mal verstehen ehe ich wild Werte in den Editor haue.

Das ist aktuell so das was ich erreichen kann. Evt. komm ich noch was höher, aber über 19k wird nix denke ich.


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50506037?
		


Ich hab aktuell auch glaube ich gar keinen wirklich Zugriff auf die Spannung. Ich kann zwar wild was einstellen, wirklich was tun tut sich aber nicht.


----------



## Duvar (18. September 2020)

Weiß jetzt nicht ob du dich eigentlich mit dem Curve Editor auskennst, weil es ist ja in 30 Sekunden erledigt zB 0.7V auf 1500MHz einzustellen und zu schauen ob das läuft, wenn ja ein ticken höher, wenn nein weiter runter.
Also shift gedrückt halten und bei 0.7V runterziehen die ganze Kurve, dann schnell den 0.7V Punkt hochziehen auf 1500MHz und bestätigen und fertig. Sollte dann zB so aussehen:

PS Muss dazu erwähnen, dass meine GPU jedoch mindestens 0.7625V will, selbst wenn ich 0.7V einstelle geht es höher.
Sieht bei mir so aus bei leichter Last und 0.7V Kurve bzw Gerade.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Naja ich kenn das Ding schon, du verstehts halb nicht genau mein Problem. Ich weiß derzeit nicht ob, wann und wie er Werte überhaupt übernimmt. Die Spannung direkt einzustellen geht derzeit gar nicht, er blitzt kurz auf und ignoriert dann die Werte.  Über den Curve vom AB hab ich zumindest eingeschränkt Zugriff, aber nur mit linker/rechter Grenze. Wie hoch die sind weiß ich aber noch nicht, Meine Änderungen in der Curve und das was ich monitore(kann) passt alles noch nicht so recht zusammen. Zudem hat die Spannung nur marginal Auswirkungen auf den Verbrauch, ähnlich wie bei Navi skaliert das alles recht linear. Die Ströme geben hier den Ton an und die Shaderauslastung.


----------



## Duvar (18. September 2020)

Nimm diese Beta 2 Version von gestern https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/download-msi-afterburner-4-6-3-beta-2.html
Laut deinem letzten Bild hast du eine Afterburner Version die von 2019 ist. Gab schon 2 neuere Versionen.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (19. September 2020)

Wenns nicht aktuell ist kann das vielleicht die Ursache sein. Ansonsten kann es bei den mittleren Punkten immer wieder passieren, dass einige Taktwerte nicht einstellbar sind. Kenne das Problem zu Teilen auch, dann verstellt sich der Kram wieder.
Irgendwann war es mir zu doof, OC Scanner genommen und dann von dort aus manuell nochmal so 30-50MHz nachgetweakt im entscheidenden Bereich.


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2020)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ultra-Enthusiast Graphics Card Benchmarks Leak Out, Up To 50% Faster Than The RTX 2080 Ti in 3DMark
					

The first benchmarks of NVIDIA's ultra-enthusiast GeForce RTX 3090 graphics card have leaked out, showing a 50% jump over RTX 2080 Ti.




					wccftech.com


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Es geht ein bisjen was wenn man auf Boost verzichet, das hier ist nahe der Stockperformance. Ich versuche derzeit Booststufen zu integrieren, aber der Curve iss ne B_itc_h.
850mv scheinen ne gute Basis zu sein, drunter wirds eng, mit deutlichen Taktverzicht aber sicher kein Thema.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (19. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es geht ein bisjen was wenn man auf Boost verzichet, das hier ist nahe der Stockperformance. Ich versuche derzeit Booststufen zu integrieren, aber der Curve iss ne B_itc_h.
> 850mv scheinen ne gute Basis zu sein, drunter wirds eng, mit deutlichen Taktverzicht aber sicher kein Thema.


Hast du die unter Wasser? 257 Watt und nur 38 Grad?


----------



## Sinusspass (19. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der hohe Takt spread von satten 200 MHZ die die Karte schwankt. Ist Fhd stabil lässt du Leistung liegen in Uhd, ist Uhd effektiv bootet die Karte in Fhd den Takt des Todes.


Weil die Karte in Uhd wegen höherer Auslastung der Rechenwerke schon früher ins Powerlimit rennt oder wieso? 


Duvar schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ultra-Enthusiast Graphics Card Benchmarks Leak Out, Up To 50% Faster Than The RTX 2080 Ti in 3DMark
> 
> 
> The first benchmarks of NVIDIA's ultra-enthusiast GeForce RTX 3090 graphics card have leaked out, showing a 50% jump over RTX 2080 Ti.
> ...


Soweit nichts überraschendes von den technischen Daten und den Tests der 3080 ausgehend, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Lüfter max, open case


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hast du die unter Wasser? 257 Watt und nur 38 Grad?



Der Benchmark läuft da erst wenige Sekunden und der Lüfter dreht mit 3000rpm ^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (19. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Der Benchmark läuft da erst wenige Sekunden und der Lüfter dreht mit 3000rpm ^^


Hätte ja sein können. Aber ok in dem Fall ist klar warum...


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Die Temps könnt Ihr erstmal ignorieren Close Case läuft due Karte über 70 Grad unter Dauerlast.

Die Karte rennt sogar mit 900mv noch in PT


----------



## thorin11- (19. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_SO2b_VIOXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


     für alle die sich für die Temps (Speicher) der 3080 Fe interessieren.
Ein heißes Teil im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. lg


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Für Duvar. Die Karten laufen ziemlich an der Kotzgrenze. Das ist Time Spy Ex, also UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thorin.Hab ich mir schon gedacht, ob das gut geht auf Dauer...Hab den auf 95-105 geschätzt gehabt.


----------



## DaPopCOH (19. September 2020)

wenn man sie wasserkühlt kann man ja den speicher gut wegkühlen.. ich frag mich nur wie das dann bei der 3090 geht. die hat ja auf beiden seiten speichermodule oder?


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2020)

Hast du auch mal den Speicher maximal runtergetaktet Gurdi, just 4 fun um zu sehen wie sich das auf den Verbrauch auswirkt. Wie hoch ist der prozentual gesehen der Performancehit jetzt mit dem stärkeren UV ggü stock und 0.85V?
225W sind OK für die gelieferte Performance nehme ich mal an. Wo wohl der absolute Sweetspot liegt?


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

1680er Takt bei 737 Krieg ich Uhd Stable. Das scheint der Sweetspot zu sein. Speicher downclock kriegst du gleich.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. September 2020)

Welches Netzteil nutzt du eigentlich?


----------



## RtZk (19. September 2020)

thorin11- schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ein bisschen OC und die 110° C sind locker erreicht, die VRM's scheinen aber auch extrem heiß zu werden. 



DaPopCOH schrieb:


> wenn man sie wasserkühlt kann man ja den speicher gut wegkühlen.. ich frag mich nur wie das dann bei der 3090 geht. die hat ja auf beiden seiten speichermodule oder?



Auf der 3090 werden sie auf der Rückseite dann wohl richtig glühen und ich denke nicht, dass sonderlich viele Wakü Blöcke beidseitig mit Wasser kühlen werden.


----------



## HisN (19. September 2020)

Vor allem bekommt man keine "dicke" Backplate auf die Graka im obersten Slot.
Ich hatte da schon Titan X mit AC, die ich in den 2. Slot stecken durfte (Glücklicherweise auf einem 40 Lanes System), weil ich die dicke Backplate dann nicht mehr an den RAM-Slots vorbei bekommen habe, um die Karte in den Slot zu drücken.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil nutzt du eigentlich?


Corsair HX 750 I, habs noch nicht zum abschalten bekommen.

@Duvar 
Speicher bringt gegenüber meine OC nur rund 10Watt Ersparnis. Geht nicht tiefer als 9Ghz.Uninteressant würde ich sagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2020)

Das ist aber auch eher ein Problem der HEDT Platform. Die Boards der Mainstream Platform haben da normalerweise noch einen Slot Platz. So sieht es bei meinem Maximus XII Hero aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist also genug Platz für eine aktiv gekühlte Backplate.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (19. September 2020)

Weiß jemand was pwr_src bei den Tools sein soll?
MVDDC soll angeblich für den Speicher sein. Da war Turing deutlich genügsamer.
Gurdi du solltest die Taktraten auch mal mit RT testen. Ich musste feststellen, dass Tatkraten die Stabil sind bei RT unter Umständen nicht mehr Stable laufen.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Corsair HX 750 I, habs noch nicht zum abschalten bekommen.
> 
> @Duvar
> Speicher bringt gegenüber meine OC nur rund 10Watt Ersparnis. Geht nicht tiefer als 9Ghz.Uninteressant würde ich sagen.


Du hast 10W eingespart weil du im AB 500MHz eingestellt hast? Sind das nicht effektiv gerade mal 50Mhz am Speicherchip selbst?
GDDR6x scheint ja mal übel zu saufen


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Bin ja noch nicht am Alltagsprofil dran. Denke aber Max OC hab ich jetzt ermittelt.


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2020)

Ich finde die 10W gut, zumal der Krempel ja sehr heiß wird und ordentlich schluckt. Denke auch nicht, dass man dadurch jetzt sonderlich Performance verliert, weil der Speicher ist ja dennoch rasend schnell. Jetzt wären nur paar Performance Werte zu den verschieden starken Profilen interessant.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

5-7,5% wenn man den Speicher als Ausgleich übertaktet. Spart knapp 100Watt dann. (Bei 1680er Takt)

Wenn man schneller als Stock sein will im Overall lohnt sich ein Takt so um die 1800 bei rund 850mv


----------



## MSI-Fan (19. September 2020)

Also Fazit Karte ist Müll! Ich weiß ich mach mir gerade keine Freunde aber wenn ich jetzt schon diese Berichte unter den News lese weiß ich noch immer nicht was an dieser Karte tolles sein soll.

wenn die 80er schon solche Werte ausspuckt dann gute Nacht bei der 90er


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (19. September 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Also Fazit Karte ist Müll! Ich weiß ich mach mir gerade keine Freunde aber wenn ich jetzt schon diese Berichte unter den News lese weiß ich noch immer nicht was an dieser Karte tolles sein soll.
> 
> wenn die 80er schon solche Werte ausspuckt dann gute Nacht bei der 90er


Du hast einfach den falschen Blickwinkel! Im Winter brauchst du die Heizung nicht anwerfen, es gibt gute Gründe für eine Wakü, sie hat immernoch extrem viel Performance ob man es nun zugeben will oder nicht. 
Ich glaube Unterwasser wird die Karte wie Turing deutlich besser aussehen. Da ließ sich ja auch performance gewinnen ohne einen Watt mehr Power zu benötigen.


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Also Fazit Karte ist Müll! Ich weiß ich mach mir gerade keine Freunde aber wenn ich jetzt schon diese Berichte unter den News lese weiß ich noch immer nicht was an dieser Karte tolles sein soll.
> 
> wenn die 80er schon solche Werte ausspuckt dann gute Nacht bei der 90er











						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 TecLab Review Leaked: 10% Faster Than RTX 3080
					

TecLab appears to have gotten leaky again and published a detailed review of the RTX 3090 (spotted and compiled by Videocardz). Since the video was taken down the last time they did this, WhyCry took the liberty of compiling all the juicy bits and it seems that according to their review the RTX...




					wccftech.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXTMSZJhudI:1078

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. September 2020)

Irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht...
Habe mir von der 3090 erwartet, dass sie doppel so schnell waere wie die 2080ti, nachdem von nvudia propagierd wurde dass bereits die 3080 doppelt so schnell waere, wie die 2080.

Jetzt zeichnet sich aber ab, dass die karten weit langsamer sind  als angenommen... Enttaueschend - werd wohl auf big navi warten....vielleicht ist die schneller als die 3090.


----------



## Duvar (19. September 2020)

Nice job an alle die die 900€ geblecht haben. Lautstärke nehmen die sich auch kaum was.


----------



## openSUSE (19. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Corsair HX 750 I, habs noch nicht zum abschalten bekommen.


Das HX750I macht auch eine Überlast von gesammt 900W (feste Last != Lastspitzen) locker mit. Bei dem Netzteil sind natürlich mehr als genug Reserven für Lastspitzen vorhanden.


----------



## Bullelet (19. September 2020)

Naja ich hab 744 gebracht bin positiv überrascht und ja it can run crysis mit 45 fps  im Schnitt mit Full hd


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Naja ich hab 744 gebracht bin positiv überrascht und ja it can run crysis mit 45 fps  im Schnitt mit Full hd



Was hast du für eine? Gibts hier sonst noch wen der eine ergattert hat?


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (19. September 2020)

Moin! Habe nach dem Einbau der 3080 MSI Gaming X Trio erst massive Temperaturprobleme im PC gehabt. Alles umgedacht und -gebaut. Jetzt ist er wieder flüsterleise und alle Temperaturen im grünen Bereich.

 Alle? Nein, ein Problem habe ich noch. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen Tipp. Die GraKa berührt (fast) das Kühlblech der NVME SSD. Da das PCB nach längerer Spielzeit extrem aufheizt, heizt es auch das Kühlblech und damit die SSD. Die geht deshalb ohne weitere Beanspruchung auf 68 Grad. Normal ist 38 Grad. 

Das ist echt Mist - da hilft auch kein guter Airflow, weil die Heizung direkt bollert.....


----------



## Chatstar (19. September 2020)

WTF 3090 nur 8% schneller als 3080!!








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 gaming performance review leaks out - VideoCardz.com
					

It seems that TecLab is back with yet another leaked review. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 reviewed, only 10% faster than RTX 3080? The guys who were the first to publish RTX 3080 review are now back with another piece, but this time covering the flagship model — GeForce RTX 3090. The video by the...




					videocardz.com
				




Das wäre ja der absolute Witz, da könnte ich mir vorstellen , dass AMD mit Navi Big doch eine 3090 schlagen wird.


----------



## solida (19. September 2020)

Zotac hat Ihre erste Lieferung nun an Amazon versendet. Können wir für Anfang der Woche hoffen.
Alternate bekommt wohl unabhängig nun auch seine.

Bin gespannt wieviel in so einer Charge sind.



JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Moin! Habe nach dem Einbau der 3080 MSI Gaming X Trio erst massive Temperaturprobleme im PC gehabt. Alles umgedacht und -gebaut. Jetzt ist er wieder flüsterleise und alle Temperaturen im grünen Bereich.
> 
> Alle? Nein, ein Problem habe ich noch. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen Tipp. Die GraKa berührt (fast) das Kühlblech der NVME SSD. Da das PCB nach längerer Spielzeit extrem aufheizt, heizt es auch das Kühlblech und damit die SSD. Die geht deshalb ohne weitere Beanspruchung auf 68 Grad. Normal ist 38 Grad.
> 
> Das ist echt Mist - da hilft auch kein guter Airflow, weil die Heizung direkt bollert.....



hmm - nen kühlkörper drauf oder irgendeinen Abstandshalter einbauen?
Schwierig - viel Möglichkeiten gibt es da sonst wohl nicht.


----------



## Chatstar (19. September 2020)

solida schrieb:


> Zotac hat Ihre erste Lieferung nun an Amazon versendet. Können wir für Anfang der Woche hoffen.
> Alternate bekommt wohl unabhängig nun auch seine.
> 
> Bin gespannt wieviel in so einer Charge sind.



Das Schiff wird aber paar Wochen brauchen.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (19. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Moin! Habe nach dem Einbau der 3080 MSI Gaming X Trio erst massive Temperaturprobleme im PC gehabt. Alles umgedacht und -gebaut. Jetzt ist er wieder flüsterleise und alle Temperaturen im grünen Bereich.
> 
> Alle? Nein, ein Problem habe ich noch. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen Tipp. Die GraKa berührt (fast) das Kühlblech der NVME SSD. Da das PCB nach längerer Spielzeit extrem aufheizt, heizt es auch das Kühlblech und damit die SSD. Die geht deshalb ohne weitere Beanspruchung auf 68 Grad. Normal ist 38 Grad.
> 
> Das ist echt Mist - da hilft auch kein guter Airflow, weil die Heizung direkt bollert.....


Wenn möglich anderen Steckplatz nutzen. Karte stärker kühlen damit die Luft nicht so warm ist. Viel mehr Möglichkeiten ohne den Kühler zu verändern würden mir da aber auch nicht einfallen.


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (19. September 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wenn möglich anderen Steckplatz nutzen. Karte stärker kühlen damit die Luft nicht so warm ist. Viel mehr Möglichkeiten ohne den Kühler zu verändern würden mir da aber auch nicht einfallen.



Der andere Steckplatz ist schon durch eine zweite NVME SSD belegt. Die heizt sich im Idle „nur“ auf 48 Grad auf wegen meines lieben, neuen Heizmonsters...... Evtl. muss ich auf die erste SSD verzichten, weil der Steckplatz aufgrund der Problematik faktisch nicht mehr nutzbar ist 

Karte stärker kühlen bringt (glaube ich) nichts, weil es das PCB selbst ist, was so gegen das Kühlblech heizt..... Die Luft im Gehäuse spielt da so gut wie keine Rolle.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Moin! Habe nach dem Einbau der 3080 MSI Gaming X Trio erst massive Temperaturprobleme im PC gehabt. Alles umgedacht und -gebaut. Jetzt ist er wieder flüsterleise und alle Temperaturen im grünen Bereich.
> 
> Alle? Nein, ein Problem habe ich noch. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen Tipp. Die GraKa berührt (fast) das Kühlblech der NVME SSD. Da das PCB nach längerer Spielzeit extrem aufheizt, heizt es auch das Kühlblech und damit die SSD. Die geht deshalb ohne weitere Beanspruchung auf 68 Grad. Normal ist 38 Grad.
> 
> Das ist echt Mist - da hilft auch kein guter Airflow, weil die Heizung direkt bollert.....


Wenn deine M.2 unter normaler Last nicht wärmer wird als 38°C, würde ich das Kühlblech ganz weglassen und mal so testen.

edit: Wenn du mal ein Bild machen möchtest, fällt uns vielleicht noch das ein oder andere ein.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (19. September 2020)

Sollte die Gaming Trio X im Bereich der M.2 nicht offen sein? Da würde nämlich die ganze Zeit die Abwärme der GPU drin landen. Hast du die Temps auch im Idle oder nur beim Zocken?
Wenn du noch Platz hast kannst du evtl. eine PCIe Erweiterungskarte für M.2 holen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Moin! Habe nach dem Einbau der 3080 MSI Gaming X Trio erst massive Temperaturprobleme im PC gehabt. Alles umgedacht und -gebaut. Jetzt ist er wieder flüsterleise und alle Temperaturen im grünen Bereich.
> 
> Alle? Nein, ein Problem habe ich noch. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch einen Tipp. Die GraKa berührt (fast) das Kühlblech der NVME SSD. Da das PCB nach längerer Spielzeit extrem aufheizt, heizt es auch das Kühlblech und damit die SSD. Die geht deshalb ohne weitere Beanspruchung auf 68 Grad. Normal ist 38 Grad.
> 
> Das ist echt Mist - da hilft auch kein guter Airflow, weil die Heizung direkt bollert.....



Ist doch völlig Wumpe, beschäftige dich doch nicht mit so unwichtigen Bauteilen und deren Temps. Die SSD macht das locker mit.


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (19. September 2020)

Die m.E. zu hohen Temps habe ich nur beim Zocken. Aber auch nach dem Zocken geht es nur auf ca. 52 Grad runter.
Erweiterungskarte: SEHR guter Tipp. Das schaue ich mir mal an, danke!

Würde ich gerne, Aber der Samsung Magician sagt schon „Sehr hoch“ zu dieser Temperatur....


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Die m.E. zu hohen Temps habe ich nur beim Zocken. Aber auch nach dem Zocken geht es nur auf ca. 52 Grad runter.
> Erweiterungskarte: SEHR guter Tipp. Das schaue ich mir mal an, danke!



Joh und die Karte steht dann deinem Airflow der Karte im Weg, sicher dass das so ne gute Idee ist?


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (19. September 2020)

Schwer zu sagen, müsste ich testen. Der erste, kleinere Schritt ist wohl erst einmal dieses Kühlblech abzunehmen


----------



## Metamorph83 (19. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, müsste ich testen. Der erste, kleinere Schritt ist wohl erst einmal dieses Kühlblech abzunehmen


Was das für ein Kühlkörper? Das PCB müsste doch mind 1,5-2 cm weiter weg sein... Relativ uncool platziert so direkt am PCIe Slot...


----------



## solida (19. September 2020)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Das Schiff wird aber paar Wochen brauchen.



Also ich bin davon ausgegangen das dass bereits per warehouse aus NL oder so kommt.
Die Info kam vom Zotac Twitter DACH account.


----------



## Bullelet (19. September 2020)

Ist die Asus TUF Gaming ohne oc, dämliche Autokorrektur


----------



## Metamorph83 (19. September 2020)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Das Schiff wird aber paar Wochen brauchen.


Ziemlich exakt 4 Wochen+ 1 Tag verzollung+ 1-2 Tage Transport. Der Frachtmarkt ist gerade ziemlich schwierig...


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (19. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh und die Karte steht dann deinem Airflow der Karte im Weg, sicher dass das so ne gute Idee ist?


Ist abhängig wo du die einsteckt. Die meisten cases haben keinen Airflow vom Boden.
Aber ich würde nicht unnötig höher gehen wie die 70°. Die meisten Hersteller geben nicht umsonst 70° als max an für den speicher


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Ist die Asus TUF Gaming ohne oc, dämliche Autokorrektur



Stell mal ein paar Werte ein hier bitte. Hab die selbe Karte.


----------



## Bullelet (19. September 2020)

Welche Werte willst du haben?


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Stockbenches der Karte wären interessant. Außerdem wie weit du übertakten kannst, vor allem der +Offset auf dem Core würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Bullelet (19. September 2020)

Kümmer mich morgen drum


----------



## solida (19. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ziemlich exakt 4 Wochen+ 1 Tag verzollung+ 1-2 Tage Transport. Der Frachtmarkt ist gerade ziemlich schwierig...


schon aber ich denke das die erste charge karten bereits in einem EU Warenlager lag bis zum release und parallel wieder ein schiff losging. sonst wäre es ja quatsch von einem verkaufsstart am 17-19.09.2020 festzuhalten. Dann hätte NV direkt sagen können Verkauf bzw. VV startet ab 17, aber es hies ja Verfügbarkeit.
Dann kannst du ja jetzt schon sagen, das vor Ende Okt keiner mehr 3080 er bekommt und von 3090 und 3070 mal ganz abgesehen. Dann stimmt an dem starttermin und launch vorne und hinten nichts. aber gut wäre zwar ganz nett gewesen aber so eilig hab ichs jetzt nicht. der hype triggert gerdae halt etwas


----------



## Chibs (19. September 2020)

sry falsches Video


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. September 2020)

+31% zur 2080Ti






						GeForce RTX 3080 Launchreviews: Die Testresultate zur UltraHD/4K-Performance im Überblick | 3DCenter.org
					

Als kleinen Vorgeschmack und Teaser für die nachfolgenden Launch-Analyse zur GeForce RTX 3080 sollen hiermit bereits die inzwischen ausgewerteten Performance-Werte der neuen nVidia-Karte unter der UltraHD-Auflösung präsentiert werden. Hierzu wurden die




					m.3dcenter.org


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Man kann die sehr wohl übertakten, geht halb nur so um die 5-8% Plus, die Modelle die mit Werksübertaktung kommen sind sogar noch zugeschnürter. Bisher haben wir aber auch noch niemanden mit nem dicken A Chip auf einem der Topmodelle gehabt, ich denke da geht noch bisjen mehr.


----------



## RtZk (19. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Man kann die sehr wohl übertakten, geht halb nur so um die 5-8% Plus, die Modelle die mit Werksübertaktung kommen sind sogar noch zugeschnürter. Bisher haben wir aber auch noch niemanden mit nem dicken A Chip auf einem der Topmodelle gehabt, ich denke da geht noch bisjen mehr.



Sind überhaupt welche der Topmodelle bestellbar gewesen? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern eine Strix, FTW3, Aorus oder Ähnliches gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. September 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass sich da viel Unterschied herauskristallisieren wird.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Kommt halb drauf an was man unter viel versteht. Generell kann man schon sagen dass die Karten sich weder besonders gut übertakten lassen, noch das man diese besonders gut undervolten kann. Zumindest wenn man den Boost beibehalten möchte. Wenn man jedoch bereit ist ein paar Abstriche zu machen beim boost kann man ganz ordentliche 40-120Watt einsparen.

Das handling mit dem Ab oder Precision X ist übrigens ne qual wenn man dieCurve nutzen möchte, das ist total buggy.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. September 2020)

Naja, die AB Version ist auch noch nicht final. Wird schon noch werden. Kannst du denn die ominösen Peaks von bis zu jenseits der 400 Watt bestätigen?

edit: Sieht ja fast so aus, als würde die Karte ohne UV hart ins PL laufen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2020)

Peaks kannst du nicht messen mit haushaltsüblichen Mitteln, da brauchst du nen Osszilographen wie Igor einen hat.

Das PT ist so ne Sache, in FHD sind locker über 2Ghz drin, Unter wirklicher Last kaum mehr als 1800 bei Standard PT.
Glaubt keinen kurzfristaufnahemen, die Karten können tolle Mondwerte produzieren, das hat nur mit der Praxis einfach nix zu tun. Im Firestrike hatte ich bis zu 2080Mhz, das ist aber alles Mumpitz. Bereits ab 1900 werden die Karten richtig biestig.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. September 2020)

In der Tat. Aber ich kenne ja deine Mittel nicht. ^^



Gurdi schrieb:


> Bereits ab 1900 werden die Karten richtig biestig.


Was meinst du in diesem Kontext mit biestig?


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

Braucht Spannung, säuft, schwer stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

Tja mit Biostweaks brauchen wir uns wohl erstmal keine Hoffnungen zu machen, derzeit liest kein Tool das Vbios der Karten aus....


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Tja mit Biostweaks brauchen wir uns wohl erstmal keine Hoffnungen zu machen, derzeit liest kein Tool das Vbios der Karten aus....



Bios Mods gehen übrigens seit Pascal schon nicht mehr.


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Peaks kannst du nicht messen mit haushaltsüblichen Mitteln, da brauchst du nen Osszilographen wie Igor einen hat.
> 
> Das PT ist so ne Sache, in FHD sind locker über 2Ghz drin, Unter wirklicher Last kaum mehr als 1800 bei Standard PT.
> Glaubt keinen kurzfristaufnahemen, die Karten können tolle Mondwerte produzieren, das hat nur mit der Praxis einfach nix zu tun. Im Firestrike hatte ich bis zu 2080Mhz, das ist aber alles Mumpitz. Bereits ab 1900 werden die Karten richtig biestig.


Ich hatte schon peaks von 2115MHz in 3DM. Aber in Spielen (1440p) hält die Karte problemlos 1950-2000MHz konstant.


----------



## HisN (20. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bios Mods gehen übrigens seit Pascal schon nicht mehr.


Aber das BIOS mit höherem PT einer anderen Karte, das ging.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Aber das BIOS mit höherem PT einer anderen Karte, das ging.



Ja nur das setzt voraus das man da irgendwie dran kommt, ich kann das VBios nur auslesen, aber nicht mal von der Karte runter kopieren.

@sLiX: Du scheinst generell ein sehr gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben.
Ich hab nen B Chip 
GPU 00000000:0B:00.0


----------



## RtZk (20. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon peaks von 2115MHz in 3DM. Aber in Spielen (1440p) hält die Karte problemlos 1950-2000MHz konstant.



Welches Modell hast du denn? 
Hier wäre mal interessant wie der Unterschied zu 4K ist, könntest du das mal per Hochskalieren testen ?


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

Habe die ASUS TUF RTX3080 non OC. Ich teste das gleich mal.


----------



## Michi240281 (20. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ne Frage:

Ich will mir in Kürze einen neuen Gaming PC zusammenstellen und hatte daher auf die RTX 3080 geschielt. Nun sagt n Kumpel, der ne 2080ti hat, dass 2 2080ti im SLI annähernd so schnell sind wie ne 3090. Wie ist da Eure Einschätzung zu? Die 2080ti Preise sollten bald purzeln und da sagt er macht es mehr Sinn, 2 gebrauchte 2080ti für 800-1000€ zu kaufen als ne 3080 für den gleichen Kurs, zumal man dann 20GB VRAM hätte. Was denkt Ihr? Bin gerade hin und her gerissen. Zumal die 3080 wenn sie als 20GB kommt, sicher noch was dauert und von den Hitzeproblemen will ich gar nicht erst sprechen bei der 3080.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

SLI ist Müll


----------



## Michi240281 (20. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> SLI ist Müll


 
Kannst du das erklären?


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

Michi240281 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich will mir in Kürze einen neuen Gaming PC zusammenstellen und hatte daher auf die RTX 3080 geschielt. Nun sagt n Kumpel, der ne 2080ti hat, dass 2 2080ti im SLI annähernd so schnell sind wie ne 3090.



SLI ist doch sogut wie tot. Und eine einzelne 3080 mit maximalem OC wird wohl auch an die Stockwerte einer 3090 rankommen, zumindest wenn man den Leaks glauben mag.


----------



## HisN (20. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja nur das setzt voraus das man da irgendwie dran kommt, ich kann das VBios nur auslesen, aber nicht mal von der Karte runter kopieren.



Fehlt wahrscheinlich nur ein aktualisiertes GPU-Z bzw. nvFlash.
Das wird mit der Zeit aufschlagen.



Michi240281 schrieb:


> Kannst du das erklären?



Einfach mal die News lesen.








						Multi-GPU: Nvidia entwickelt ab 2021 keine neuen SLI-Profile mehr
					

Ab dem 1. Januar 2021 wird Nvidia keine neuen SLI-Profile mehr in die eigenen Grafiktreiber integrieren.




					www.computerbase.de
				









						SLI fällt in die Zuständigkeit der Entwickler: Keine Treiberprofile mehr von Nvidia für RTX 3090
					

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu SLI fällt in die Zuständigkeit der Entwickler: Keine Treiberprofile mehr von Nvidia für RTX 3090 	 						Die Unterstützung mehrerer Grafikkarten spielt heute kaum noch eine Rolle. Nun gibt Nvidia bekannt, dass man keine SLI-Profil-Updates mehr für den Treiber...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## ftw3080 (20. September 2020)

Vergleicht mal die Karte mit 260 Watt gegen eine 2080ti mit 260 Watt also Fe Stock. Werdet überrascht sein wie effizienz die Karte doch ist wenn sie mit 260 Watt die Leistung einer 2080ti extreme OC bringt sogar noch mehr. Lustig zu lesen überall wie die 2080ti käufer getriggert sind und die Karte schlechtmachen eh nur 10% schneller usw .

Selbst wenn die Karte 10% langsamer wäre als die 2080 Ti für 699 immer noch ein gutes Produkt blendet man halt aus wenn man das doppelte einer Karte zahlt was sie normal wert ist.

Karte einbauen PT runter fertig 550 Watt NT kein Problem bei mir hat auch Stock kein Problem tbh. OC habe ich mir aber trotzdem gespart auszuprobieren da da eh nicht mehr viel kommt

Unter Wasser1200 Watt Netzteil and lets go die Rekorde werden täglich brechen gerade mit der 3090


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. September 2020)

Hiho, denkt ihr, dass mein 4770K die 3090 in 4K stark limitieren wird?


----------



## HisN (20. September 2020)

Das hast Du selbst in der Hand. Noch nie aufgefallen?

JA, auch in 4K



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, nicht mal in FHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nur mal so, um Dir zu zeigen, das der Name der Hardware praktisch *GAR NIX* mit der Frage zu tun hat.
Und wenn Du die Bilder nicht verstehst, dann hast Du die ganze Fragestellung nicht verstanden.
Genau deshalb zeige ich sie Dir, damit Du anfängst darüber nachzudenken.


Kleiner Hinweis damit das ganze konstruktiv bleibt.

Stell Deine Spiele so ein, wie sie mit der neuen Grafikkarte laufen sollen.
Dann reduzier *ausschließlich* Auflösung, Antialising, Renderscale, Texturen und AO auf den kleinsten Wert.
Genug FPS, keine Ruckler? CPU kann bleiben.
Zu wenig FPS und viele Ruckler? CPU muss ersetzt werden.

Und das völlig unabhängig davon welche Graka verbaut ist. Denn Du hast ja scheinbar Angst, dass Deine CPU für irgendwas (was, möchtest Du uns ja nicht mitteilen) zu langsam ist.

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist nämlich dass euch die Presse (die ihr scheinbar nicht hinterfragt) diesen unsäglichen Limit-Gedanken eingepflanzt hat.
Das blöde daran ist: Es gibt immer ein Limit. Du kannst gar nix dagegen machen.
Anstatt also irgend einem Limit hinterherzurennen solltest Du lieber überlegen was Du erreichen möchtest.
Und da hilft Dir meine Herangehensweise.
Entweder Du hast genug FPS für Dich, oder nicht.
Das ist ganz einfach von Dir selbst zu beantworten. Ohne das wir raten was Du mit der Kiste machst. Du bestimmst doch ob irgendwas zu lahm ist oder nicht. Das ist zu 100% subjektiv.
Also schau hin, anstatt uns zu fragen.
Einmal den Mechanismus kapiert. Nie wieder fragen müssen.

Denn wenn Du ganz dolle in Dich gehst.
Was machst Du wenn Deine CPU Deine Graka in 4K limitiert?
Du setzt Dich in und heulst? Du ärgerst Dich über "verschenkte Leistung"?
Oder Du setzt Dich in und drehst mit einem verschmitzen Lächeln die Graka-Settings so lange hoch, bis die Graka zusammenbricht? Oder eventuell freust Du Dich sogar dass Du noch Leistung "übrig" hast für das nächste anspruchsvollere Game, und die Graka mal nicht wie ein Düsenjet klingt.


----------



## RavionHD (20. September 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Hiho, denkt ihr, dass mein 4770K die 3090 in 4K stark limitieren wird?


Ja es wird auch in 4K limitieren.
Reduziere die Auflösung auf 720P, reduziere bzw deaktiviere alle GPU fordernden Settings und siehe wie hoch die Framerate ist, das wird auch die maximale Framerate die Deine 3090, egal in welcher Auflösung, erreichen wird.
Ich würde in Deinem Fall eher zur 3080 inkl. neuem Unterbau raten.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. September 2020)

Wie man das testet, ist mir durchaus bewusst, nur habe ich noch keine 3090 zur Hand. 
In geringer Auflösung habe ich bei dem, was ich spiele, immer noch genug FPS.

Ok, dann wird der 4770K es auch weiterhin tun.



HisN schrieb:


> Denn wenn Du ganz dolle in Dich gehst.
> Was machst Du wenn Deine CPU Deine Graka in 4K limitiert?
> Du setzt Dich in und heulst? Du ärgerst Dich über "verschenkte Leistung"?
> Oder Du setzt Dich in und drehst mit einem verschmitzen Lächeln die Graka-Settings so lange hoch, bis die Graka zusammenbricht? Oder eventuell freust Du Dich sogar dass Du noch Leistung "übrig" hast für das nächste anspruchsvollere Game, und die Graka mal nicht wie ein Düsenjet klingt.


Ich hoffe, du arbeitest nicht mit oder an Menschen, denn diese Art kommt bei niemandem gut an.
Wenn ich merke, dass die CPU limitiert, ersetze ich sie. Naheliegend, wa?


----------



## HisN (20. September 2020)

Deshalb haben wir Dir ja verraten wie man ohne 3090 testet ob die CPU ausreicht.
Das ist ja der Gedanke dahinter, den wir Dir vermitteln wollten. Ist ja auch angekommen^^


----------



## ftw3080 (20. September 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Wie man das testet, ist mir durchaus bewusst, nur habe ich noch keine 3090 zur Hand.
> In geringer Auflösung habe ich bei dem, was ich spiele, immer noch genug FPS.
> 
> Ok, dann wird der 4770K es auch weiterhin tun.
> ...


mit was denn es gibt keine Cpu die mich von allen limits befreit mit dieser Karte. Zen 3 gib gas


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du denn?
> Hier wäre mal interessant wie der Unterschied zu 4K ist, könntest du das mal per Hochskalieren testen ?



Hält den Takt mit leichtem OC stabil bei 2040MHz,  nicht ein einziger Drop.


----------



## ftw3080 (20. September 2020)

ASUS ROG STRIX GeForce RTX 3080 OC gets 1935 MHz boost clock - VideoCardz.com
					

The boost clock of the RTX 3080 graphics card from ASUS is 1935 MHz, the highest clock speed of all RTX 3080 models so far. ASUS finally reveals the clock speed of its ROG STRIX RTX 3080 OC While ASUS revealed the clock speed of the non-OC model almost 2 weeks ago,  the data for […]




					videocardz.com
				




der neue schluckspecht


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. September 2020)

ftw3080 schrieb:


> mit was denn es gibt keine Cpu die mich von allen limits befreit mit dieser Karte. Zen 3 gib gas


Mehr als 60 FPS brauche ich bei dem, was ich spiele, nicht. Nach derzeitigem Stand würde ich mich mit einem vernünftigen 8 Kerner begnügen.


----------



## HisN (20. September 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du arbeitest nicht mit oder an Menschen, denn diese Art kommt bei niemandem gut an.
> Wenn ich merke, dass die CPU limitiert, ersetze ich sie. Naheliegend, wa?



Aber dann hättest Du uns ja gar nicht gebraucht, wenn Du es selbst merkst? Wie geil ist dass denn 
Ich versuche nur die ständigen leeren sich immer wiederholenden Fragen so zu beantworten, dass ihr mit eurem Gehirnschmalz eigene Antworten finden könnt.

Wenn Du Dich da gleich getriggert fühlst, hab ich es richtig gemacht. Das ist meine Absicht.
Da Du weißt wie Du testest, hast Du Dir um Deine Frage scheinbar gar keine Gedanken gemacht, sondern es einfach ins Forum geschoben. Die machen das schon^^


----------



## ftw3080 (20. September 2020)

Ja ich nutze es an einem 1440p 144hz Monitor da habe ich paar games game da deckelt der ryzen bei 70 fps auf Ultra und die Karte sitzt bei 35-50% extrem beispiel dieses Game aber ja  . In UHD bestimt kein Problem solange man die finger von simulationen lässt und Crysis Remaster(!!)sofort rückerstattet es läuft genaus wie das Original dachte mehrkernoptimierung ist drin nach 13 Jahren ************ dich crytek ganz erlich aber das Geld für Denuvo haben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich da gleich getriggert fühlst, hab ich es richtig gemacht. Das ist meine Absicht.


Du hast mich weniger getriggert, als du denkst. Es geht nur um die Art und Weise wie man kommuniziert.
Wenn du etwas weniger in meine ursprüngliche Frage interpretiert hättest, würdest du auch gar nicht so weit ausholen müssen. Mag sein, dass meine Frage nicht spezifisch genug war.
Das bedeutet dennoch nicht, dass man Korinthenkacker spielen muss.


----------



## ftw3080 (20. September 2020)

aber der neue treiber ist schon ein wenig buggy imo. habe mit gsync compatible wieder ein problem und in mordhau wird das bild manchmal schwarz ganz komisch kein blackscren sondern als würde man auschwärzen dachte es liegt am vram oc aber das macht es stock auch aber seeeeehr selten. Fühlt sich rushed an


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Hält den Takt mit leichtem OC stabil bei 2040MHz,  nicht ein einziger Drop.


Hier noch ein Screen aus den Taktlogs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

Wieviel eght denn auf dem Core bei dir stable? Also Alltagstauglich, ich kann max 74 drauf hauen für alle Auflösungen.


----------



## Blackout27 (20. September 2020)

Hey 
Gibt es schon erste Werte zu UV Werten? Mich würde interessieren wie weit man mit der Spannung runter gehen kann und welche Taktraten dann noch erreichbar sind. 

LG und viel Spaß beim Benchen und zocken!


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wieviel eght denn auf dem Core bei dir stable? Also Alltagstauglich, ich kann max 74 drauf hauen für alle Auflösungen.



Maximum ist +125MHz Core und +800MHz Ram, dann wird bis zu 2115MHz geboostet. Hält aber nur 2070MHz stabil.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (20. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kommt halb drauf an was man unter viel versteht. Generell kann man schon sagen dass die Karten sich weder besonders gut übertakten lassen, noch das man diese besonders gut undervolten kann. Zumindest wenn man den Boost beibehalten möchte. Wenn man jedoch bereit ist ein paar Abstriche zu machen beim boost kann man ganz ordentliche 40-120Watt einsparen.
> 
> Das handling mit dem Ab oder Precision X ist übrigens ne qual wenn man dieCurve nutzen möchte, das ist total buggy.


Kurz zum AB wenn du nur die Spannung limitieren willst kannst du auch ganz rechts den letzten Punkt vom Takt runter ziehen, dann sollte alles was darüber war auf den gleichen Takt gezogen werden. Einzelne Punkte laufen nie besonders gut, da scheinen sich die Tools seit jeher schwer zu tun.

Zu deinen Ergebnissen:
Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du je nach Szene ca. 50mV einsparen können. (vergleicht man es mit anderen Screenshots von Karten in GPU Z sind es sogar fast 100mV) Die Aktuellen Stock Einstellungen entsprechen in etwa dem was du vorher bei Turing durch UV erreicht hast. Ich gehe mal von aus, dass man hier auch agressiver die Voltagekurve angezogen hat. Dennoch scheinst du nach den Bildern die ich gesehen habe sind was zwischen 10-20% TBP eingespart worden. Ich finde das für die eingesparte Spannung schon recht beachtlich.
Insbesondere dann, wenn anscheinend der Chip nicht mehr so Dominant Energie verbraucht wie früher.

Spekulation:
Der GDDR6X verbraucht so viel, dass er nicht nur sehr heiß wird obwohl er ja aktiv gekühlt wird, er nimmt einem so viel vom Powerbudget weg, dass kaum noch OC möglich ist. Insbesondere der Sprung von 3070 auf 3080 macht mich einfach stutzig. Wenn Ampere sich ähnlich zu Turing verhält werden wir hier unterschiede von 30-40% haben und 100W einsparen. Zu Turing waren dass von 2080 zur 2080ti nur 35W obwohl die 2080ti mit 3Gb mehr Speicher kam hier sind es nur noch 2gb und der wechsel von gddr6 zu gddr6x. Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben das plötzlich so viel mehr Power für den Chip benötigt wird.
Man hätte vermutlich auch einfach 12gb GDDR6 mit 16Gbps nehmen können, wäre ein Nullsummenspiel gewesen. Die Platine scheint dafür ausgelegt zu sein.
Ich wäre nicht überrascht wenn am Ende das einsparen von 2 Chips die Kosten gedrückt hat. Außerdem kann man später Big Navi kontern ohne die 3090 komplett kannibalisieren zu müssen.
Ich bin mittlerweile gespannt auf die 3070. Ich kriege das Gefühl, dass die Karte für Tweaker das wesentlich interessantere Objekt sein könnte.


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2020)

Wird auch die Temperatur der VRams in HWInfo mit ausgegeben?
Denn laut diesem Video sollen die Temperaturen etwas krass ausfallen, erst recht wenn der Speicher dazu noch übertaktet wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_SO2b_VIOXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Hey
> Gibt es schon erste Werte zu UV Werten? Mich würde interessieren wie weit man mit der Spannung runter gehen kann und welche Taktraten dann noch erreichbar sind.
> 
> LG und viel Spaß beim Benchen und zocken!



Paar Werte hab ich.

@IICARUS Nein, es gibt einen internen Sensor den kann aber Kevin Klaus nicht auslesen. Die Drosseltemp kann man aber ermitteln von der Karte, ASUS TUF hat 106 Grad beim Mem.

@*Bl4ckR4v3n*
Man kann sogar über 100Watt einsparen bei unter 1,7Ghz, da geht schon was wenn man will. Ich bin nur kein Freund davon Karten unterhalb der Stockgeschwindigkeit zu betreiben.
 Ab 900mv erreichst du in UHD aber bereits schon das standard PT.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (20. September 2020)

Signatur aktualsieren @Gurdi


----------



## Blackout27 (20. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Paar Werte hab ich.
> 
> @IICARUS Nein, es gibt einen internen Sensor den kann aber Kevin Klaus nicht auslesen. Die Drosseltemp kann man aber ermitteln von der Karte, ASUS TUF hat 106 Grad beim Mem.
> 
> ...



Würdest du dir mir auch verraten? ^^
Kannst mir gerne auch per PN die Werte schicken.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Würdest du dir mir auch verraten? ^^
> Kannst mir gerne auch per PN die Werte schicken.


Schau auf die Bilder in meinem Post 

@HisN Evtl. verkauf ich die Karte wieder, mal schaun. Bei dem aktuellen Kurs derzeit, zudem hab ich das schlechteste Binning (0) erwischt, aber mein Speicher geht gut.


----------



## ftw3080 (20. September 2020)

um wie viel 1200 €

aber woher weist du das du das schlechte binning hast woher kann man das wissen? ampere ist erst seit tagen da man darf da nicht rückschlüsse ziehen über die anderen archs


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (20. September 2020)

Moin! Nachdem ich jetzt eine Weile rumgeheult habe, weil ich mit den Temperaturen gekämpft habe, nachfolgend ein paar Erfahrungswerte bis hierhin von meiner 3080 MSI Gaming Trio X:

Boost Takt: 1980Mhz stabil, manchmal 1965Mhz, aber nur kurz. Das völlig ohne Veränderung der Stromspannung oder von irgendwas, also "ab Werk". 2000 sehe ich derzeit nicht, Afterburner sagt immer "Voltage". Frechheit 

Temperatur: Stabil zwischen 65 und 70 Grad. Die GPU ging kein einziges Mal auf 71 Grad. Darauf bin ich gerade sehr stolz  Dies bei 2400rpm Lüftergeschwindigkeit, was mir (und ich bin da sehr empfindlich!) nur als angenehmes Hintergrundrauschen auffällt. Damit das Temperatur/Lautheit Verhältnis so angenehm wurde, musste ich mit der Afterburner Lüfterkurve spielen. Die Voreinstellungen von MSI sind mir ZU "silent" - für mein Kühlkonzept wird die Karte dann zu heiß. So passt es aber für mich.

Jetzt schaue ich mal, ob noch was "geht". Die 2000 MHz hätte ich schon gerne stabil


----------



## ftw3080 (20. September 2020)

2400 rpm obwohl stock nur 1500


----------



## Blackout27 (20. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schau auf die Bilder in meinem Post
> 
> @HisN Evtl. verkauf ich die Karte wieder, mal schaun. Bei dem aktuellen Kurs derzeit, zudem hab ich das schlechteste Binning (0) erwischt, aber mein Speicher geht gut.



Ich Dödel ^^ Schöne Werte! Vielen Dank


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

ftw3080 schrieb:


> um wie viel 1200 €
> 
> aber woher weist du das du das schlechte binning hast woher kann man das wissen? ampere ist erst seit tagen da man darf da nicht rückschlüsse ziehen über die anderen archs






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



00= schlecht
01= gut
02= sahne chip

So hab ich das zumindest verstanden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. September 2020)

ftw3080 schrieb:


> aber woher weist du das du das schlechte binning hast woher kann man das wissen?



Weil Asus aussortiert, um die besten für ihre Strix zu sammeln(Höchste = Strix OC) ?
Deswegen gibt's von Strix auch noch nix zu sehen.

Also _mir_ würde das nichts ausmachen, so ein "0 bin chip", ohne OC Version 
Das mit den Benchmarks überlass ich doch besser anderen.

Und grats an Gurdi ! Die hätt' ich auch gern gehabt. 
Die non oc hat doch den gleichen Kühler, wie die OC, richtig ?
Halt nur evtl. hier und da mal 30-100 MHz weniger möglich, was OC angeht.
Aber wen juckt das ?

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich genau diese Karte behalten.
Lass doch _Andere_ Strixs kaufen und sich in benchmarks messen.


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

Ich hab auch eine TUF non OC Version, jedoch 01.

Glaube nicht, dass Asus da groß was aussortiert.


----------



## ftw3080 (20. September 2020)

okay aber geht ja eh nicht viel die strix wird wahrscehinlich 400 watt reinpumpen um 2% mehr rauszubekommen als die anderen. evga hat ja schon 440 bei der ftw 

zotac hat die trinity gleich mal absichtlich langsamer gemacht als die fe um die höheren karten schneller wirken zu lasen von zotac persönlich bestätigt.


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (20. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, gut! Dann habe ich anscheinend ein bisschen(!) Glück gehabt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ftw3080 (20. September 2020)

ROG Strix GeForce RTX 30-series cards up to 400W of total board power VRM array comprising 22 power stages / efficient 70A power stages 


könnt ja die werte vergleichen ob das wirklich so ist wäre interessant


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

Was ich beim PT aber nicht verstehe ist, dass ich 320W TDP habe und im Afterburner 117% eingestellt habe -> ergo 375W maximal.

Nun ist es aber so, dass bei ca. 355-358W schon dicht gemacht wird


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine TUF non OC Version, jedoch 01.



GW !  

Aber ich glaube _schon_, dass die für die Strix OC sortieren.

Warum gibt's davon denn noch keine ? Die warten, bis sie die offiziellen Specs für den Boostclock angeben.
Da herrscht bestimmt ne Art Konkurrenz, z.B. zur Aorus.
Die haben ja auch bis zum Schluss immer noch so ein wenig geheim gehalten, bzw. _es versucht_, ob die Karten mit 2x8pin, oder 3x 8pin kommen, damit die mehr saufen = besser OCen können.
Bei der Vorstellung der karten mussten die Karten auf den Tisch(hab mir den Livestram von Aorus vor der Vorstellung angesehen, denn am Releasetag der war viel schlechter und witzlos). 

Aber um die Taktraten haben sie immer noch ein wenig herumgetänzelt das nicht zu verraten. Da wollten sie nur sagen ... Xtrem is höher(bei Aorus). Wie das bei der Strix is, weiß ich nicht.

Die wollen aber sicherlich nicht die ganze Zeit offiziell den niedrigeren (offiziellen) Boost Clock haben. 
Die Aorus Xtreme wird ja eine ähnliche Karte, in dieser Liga.

Da geht's glaub ich auch um Prestige/Marketing. Wer hat die schnellste Karte im Markt(also von den noch massentauglichen).

Denke dafür lohnt es zu sortieren, jedenfalls für die allerbesten(und teuersten) Chips/Produkte, wie die Strix OC/Aorus Xtreme.


Könnte ich mir _zumindest vorstellen_, in meiner simplen Zockerlogik. 


edit:



sLiX schrieb:


> Nun ist es aber so, dass *bei ca. 355-358W* schon dicht gemacht wird



Hast du eine Karte mit 2x 8pin ?
Ach ja, sagtest du ja ...

Da geht glaub ich 150W pro 8pin+ ~66W für PCIe slot = 366W maximal. Da is schon das Limit(das offiziell definierte). Schätze die halten sich dran, da nicht drüber zu gehen. Irgendwas internes, oder so.
(edit. Lastspitzen kommen ja noch dazu!)

Die 3x 8pin können da mehr geben.  Wenn man das will.
Soll dann ja auch andere BIOSe geben, dafür.

Also ich würd ehrlich gesagt den Speicher lassen, wie er is, das Powertarget je nach Lust und Laune etwas senken, irgendwo bei -20-50 Watt und glücklich sein, mit dem Teil.

Ihr wisst gar nicht, wie gut ihr's habt, ihr Lucker !


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (20. September 2020)

@Gurdi klar kann man immer weiter runter, aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn wenn wir die Limits vom UV austesten wollen. Und wenn du mit 50mV bereits 30-40W einsparst und ca. nur 50MHz verlierst finde ich das persönlich schon ordentlich. Ist natürlich nicht so gut wie es bei guten Turingchips war aber wir werden sehen müssen ob das die Ausnahme oder die Regel ist.
Ich glaube einfach, dass die 3080 vom Energiebedarf des Speichers verkrüppelt wird.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war ohne Wakü auch bei der 2080ti seinerzeit meist nur so 2GHz drin und die Leistungsaufnahme ist explodiert. Unter Wasser ging dann auch wesentlich mehr ohne zu viel mit dem Powerbudget kämpfen zu müssen. Entsprechender Artikel:








						GeForce RTX 2080 Ti - Warum Wasserkühlung wichtiger ist als manuelle Übertaktung und diese herzlich wenig bringt | igorsLAB | igor´sLAB
					

Ich habe mich immer wieder gewundert (und am Ende auch geärgert), warum sich die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti beim manuellen Übertakten so divenhaft unwillig verhält und warum letztendlich die Founders-Edition…




					www.igorslab.de
				



Nvidia ist halt nicht dafür bekannt den OClern gefallen zu tun und ich vermute leider, dass hier die Kostenkalkulation eine deutliche Sprache gesprochen hat und man lieber den Mehrverbrauch mitnimmt. Die meisten betreiben den Kram @Stock und da sind wir halt leider zu unbedeutend.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 Gibt's nicht, da steht dann A. Ob die AChips auch noch unterteilt werden in zwei Klassen weiß ich noch nicht. A0 und A1 wäre denkbar aber die TopDogs sind noch nicht auf dem Markt. Bisher hab ich nur auf der Founders A Chips gesehen, die kommen aber auch mit dem 1er Binning.

Ich denke das ist auch der Grund warum wir noch kein Top Modell auf dem Markt haben.
@sLiX ist bei mir auch so. Raff ich nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. September 2020)

Ich respektiere das auch, wenn da manche OCen wollen und schauen was geht.
Aber für 24/7 lohnt das doch echt nicht.

Wenn es wirklich so ist(ich kann es ja nicht testen, da ich nicht so ein Lucker bin), dass man in den unteren FPS Bereichen lediglich um die 2-3 fps verliert, wenn man bis 50 Watt weniger gibt, dann wäre das alles, was ich an der Karte ändern würde.
Den Speicher würde ich einfach so laufen lassen, wie er kommt.

Vielleicht würd ich auch nur -30 Watt einstellen. Von dem, was ich bisher so gesehen habe, is das n gutes Mittelding, zwischen Watt sparen und trotzdem noch volle Pulle Leistung(im Rahmen einer entry level Karte) zu haben.

So würd ich das jedenfalls testen.

Mal schaun, ob ich nächste Woche auch bei den Luckern bin. Weiß jemand ab wann die neue Charge dann freigeschaltet wird, bei den größeren Händlern mit normalen Preisen, wenn es denn am Montag noch mal welche gibt ?

edit.




Gurdi schrieb:


> ist bei mir auch so. Raff ich nicht.



350W reicht euch nicht ?  

Is jedenfalls knapp vorm Limit.
Das is doch eine entry level 2x 8pin Karte, keine OC Karte im eigentlichen Sinn.
*Die Brocken* kommen doch erst später ...

Die war eigentlich für Zocker wie _mich_ gedacht.  Nix OCen ! 

Wer sich für die dicken Dinger interessiert ... die Xtrem sah extrem  gut aus !
Und Strix OC war ja immer schon gut.
Mal schaun, was sonst noch so kommt.
EVGA hat ja auch gute Teile laufen. Und weitere sicher auch.

Aber eine Einstiegskarte nimmt man ja eigentlich nicht, für Rekordversuche.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

Die werden nach und nach reinkommen. Das ist alles noch Luftfracht, Alternate kriegt die auf Palette mit so um die 30 Stück.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. September 2020)

Dann hoffen wir mal schnell auf _viele weitere_ Paletten !


----------



## sLiX (20. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> 350W reicht euch nicht ?
> 
> Is jedenfalls knapp vorm Limit.
> Das is doch eine entry level 2x 8pin Karte, keine OC Karte im eigentlichen Sinn.
> ...



Im Moment reicht mir das nicht, nein. 
Ich benche immer erstmal bis ans Maximum wenn ich ne neue Grafikkarte im System hab und nach 2-3 Wochen läuft das Teil dann mit leichtem OC 2-4 Jahre im Rechner.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. September 2020)

Sicher macht das Spaß, auch nach oben raus rumzutesten.

Hatte mich da nur von rausgezogen, da ich hinterher 99,9% 24/7 Settings(harmlose) fahre. Lohnt für meiner Einer nicht, kann das aber nachvollziehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Einfach mal die News lesen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mögen sie in der Hölle schmoren!
Ich geh dann mal heulen.

Edit: Dann gibts wohl doch keine Aufrüstung dieses mal, da müsste mit Oc schon ne ganze Menge bei der 3090 drin sein, um mein Gespann in meiner üblichen Spieleliste zu schlagen. Deren Inhalt ist nämlich entweder so alt, dass es egal ist oder skaliert ziemlich gut. Und dabei hat Nvidia so schöne technische Voraussetzungen mit NvLink geschaffen.


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (20. September 2020)

Moin!
Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Thema Boost-Takt. Irgendwie verstehe ich da was nicht.
MSI gibt für die 3080 Gaming X Trio einen Boost-Takt ab Werk von 1815 MHz an. Das wäre ja schon ein bisschen OC, da Nvidia offiziell 1,71 Ghz angibt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde das jetzt so verstehen, dass der Boost-Takt, wenn ich ansonsten nichts verändere, in Spielen so in etwa dort ankommen müsste. Richtig?

Jetzt hatte ich ja geschrieben, dass sich der Boost-Takt bei mir locker bei 1980 MHz plus-minus einspielt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In GPU-Z habe ich zur Verdeutlichung mal den Max-Wert anzeigen lassen....ist etwas mehr, das hält die Karte aber nicht bei null OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geändert im Sinne von OC habe ich dafür NICHTS....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz ehrlich: ich verstehe das nicht. Warum weicht der Boost-Takt so weit nach oben ab? Wäre klasse, wenn mir das eine(r) von euch Profis erklären könnte. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Xaphyr (20. September 2020)

Weil der garantierte Boosttakt grundsätzlich niedriger liegt als der Tatsächliche. Der Garantierte ist ein gedachtes Wurst-Käs-Szenario.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

@JohnDonSinclair 
1. Deine GPU ist nicht ausgelastet, das sieht man klar an den Screens.
2.Du zockst offenbar in einer niedrigen Auflösung, da boostet die Karte generell sehr hoch.
3. Ja deine Karte hat ein Werks OC, darauf kommt dann nochmal der individuelle Boost.
4.Deine Karte hat von Werk aus bereits ein hohes PowerTarget

Fazit, alles so wie es sein soll. Lass mal nen UHD Bench laufen wie Unigine oder Time Ex., da wirst du deutlich niedrigere Taktraten sehen.


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (20. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @JohnDonSinclair
> 1. Deine GPU ist nicht ausgelastet, das sieht man klar an den Screens.
> 2.Du zockst offenbar in einer niedrigen Auflösung, da boostet die Karte generell sehr hoch.
> 3. Ja deine Karte hat ein Werks OC, darauf kommt dann nochmal der individuelle Boost.
> ...



Danke Dir! Zu 2) Ich zocke in UWQHD (3440x1440), auf den Screenshots aber limitiert auf 90fps (in game). Daran wird es wohl liegen, dass die Karte so hoch boostet. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. September 2020)

Wisst ihr was mich gerade so ankotzt?

Ich will auch tweaken und kann euch nur zu schauen! 

Do. wird spannend...


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (20. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was mich gerade so ankotzt?
> 
> Ich will auch tweaken und kann euch nur zu schauen!
> 
> Do. wird spannend...


habe gehört, dass dann die 3090 rauskommen soll, stimmt das ?


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. September 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> habe gehört, dass dann die 3090 rauskommen soll, stimmt das ?


Nö, nur so ...

(Psst, nicht das noch andere davon wind bekommen und mir ne Karte wegschnappen)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. September 2020)

Die Einkaufsroboter sind scharf geschaltet.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (20. September 2020)

bin mal auf offizielle Benchmarks gespannt, ob die wirklich 20 % schneller als die 3080 sein wird, es gab schon
Spekulationen, dass es nur 10 sind


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2020)

Der Wahnsinn hat erst begonnen, die Karten sind super zum Minen das wusste Nvidia. Ich sehe bei der aktuellen Lage da erst mal kaum Besserung.


----------



## Duvar (20. September 2020)

Jaaa ich hab nen Sahne Chip^^
Langweile mich auch zu Tode mit dem alten Krempel


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. September 2020)

Dann kauf dir was zum herumspielen  :









						ASUS ROG STRIX GeForce RTX 3080 OC gets 1935 MHz boost clock - VideoCardz.com
					

The boost clock of the RTX 3080 graphics card from ASUS is 1935 MHz, the highest clock speed of all RTX 3080 models so far. ASUS finally reveals the clock speed of its ROG STRIX RTX 3080 OC While ASUS revealed the clock speed of the non-OC model almost 2 weeks ago,  the data for […]




					videocardz.com


----------



## Duvar (20. September 2020)

Die CPU limitieren richtig brutal, teilweise selbst @ 4k bzw UHD.
Obwohl die mit 3600CL16 RAM laufen---> Ryzen 3600 vs 10900k.
Leute ihr müsst Hand anlegen beim RAM, einfach XMP laden reicht nicht aus, erst durch RAM Tuning holt ihr weitere wichtige Prozente welche euch fehlen werden raus. Verstehe zwar nicht was der Säger da erzählt, aber achtet einfach auf die GPU Usage, wenn die unter 97% ist = CPU Limit. Vor allem Ryzen User müssen sich da ran halten, aber selbst der Intel ist teilweise stark am limitieren bis einschließlich 1440p. Lasst euch Daheim die GPU Auslastung (Usage) anzeigen, wäre sonst schade um die GPU, falls ihr auf max Performance aus seid.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nBSvi6SmIF4:91

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. September 2020)

Boah ... jetzt hab ich auch mal geguckt.

Will mir einer meine GTX 1660 Super abkaufen(Spaß!  ). Da hab ich ja richtig Glück gehabt, mit dem Chip !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

edit: Man kann da so schön Buchstaben und Zahlen in beliebiger Reihenfolge rein kopieren. 
(Auch Kombis, die es gar nicht gibt.  )
War nur mal n Joke.


----------



## Daggy82 (21. September 2020)

Ich mach mir da schon so meine Sorgen was Ampere angeht und was die Karten so mit Netzteilen machen.
Ich weiß nicht ob man das darf aber ich kopiere mal zwei Aussagen von Redakteuren zur RTX 3080 was den Stromverbrauch betrifft.


"Die Leistungsaufnahme sieht auf dem Papier tatsächlich noch gar nicht so heftig aus, wie sie es wahrscheinlich wirklich ist – ich hatte auf dem Papier auch schon deutlich stromdurstigere Karten, wie beispielsweise hochübertakete Radeon Vegas, im Testsystem. Aber eine werkseitig übertaktete RTX 3080 ist die erste Karte, bei der das seit Jahren im Testsystem verbaute 750-Netzteil die weiße Fahne schwenkte. In mehreren Spielen (darunter Flight Simulator, Horizon Zero Dawn und Crysis Remastered) schaltete sich der Rechner einfach ab (und ließ sich meist nicht direkt wieder starten – Netzteilschutzschaltung aktiv). Und auch Raff hatte einige Problemchen mit seinem 850-Watt-Netzteil, als er sich an seine Overclocking-Tests gemacht hat. Die 340 Watt TGP der MSI RTX 3080 sollte ein 750-Watt-Netzteil beispielsweise eigentlich trotz des kräftig übertakteten Ryzen 9 3900X noch locker wegstecken können – kann es aber nicht. Offenbar ist an den gemunkelten, kräftigen Spannungspitzen von Ampére tatsächlich etwas dran. Da ich daheim nur ein 650-Watt-PSU verbaut habe, würde ich mich beim Kauf einer RTX 3080 zu einem Neukauf genötigt sehen und zumindest zu 850 Watt greifen. Das wäre natürlich ein recht kräftiger Anstieg des eh nicht sonderlich günstigen Anschaffungspreises, zumal ich wahrscheinlich auch gleich auf eine wassergekühlte Grafikkarte umsteigen würde, da mich die Lüftergeräusche in meinem sonst nahezu lautlosen PC mittlerweile stören. Aber im Grunde bin ich mit meiner GTX 1080 Ti auch noch ganz ordentlich aufgestellt und mit der Leistung zufrieden. Vielleicht überlege ich es mir, mir diese Generation wieder eine neue GPU zu holen – Lust hätte ich. Aber bevor ich zuschlage – wenn ich es denn tue –, werde ich definitiv noch warten. Ich denke, bei den Grafikkarten wird sich in den kommenden Monaten generell noch einiges tun."

"Über 300 Watt Leistungsaufnahme von Ampere ließ mich anfangs kalt. Dann kamen die Samples, dann die OC-Tests … und spätestens dann fielen in der Redaktion einige Netzteile wie die Fliegen. Was Vega nicht geschafft hat, vollbringt Ampere mit seinem Wie-die-Faust-aufs-Auge-Codenamen perfekt. Und das Dickschiff, welches alle Leistungsgelüste befriedigen kann, steht erst noch an! Meine irrational-weil-ausgehungert-Idee, eine RTX 3090 direkt zum Launch zu kaufen, liegt daher gerade auf Trockeneis."


Ich persönlich finde das schon sehr bedenklich und ich habe die Befürchtung das uns in absehbarer Zeit etliche Threats begegnen werde wie "Hilfe, Rechner geht beim spielen immer aus usw".
So gut ich Ampere von der Leistung auch finde bin ich für mich persönlich immer mehr der Meinung das die Generation GPU´s doch nicht so pralle ist, ich meine ich selbst besitze ein gutes und nicht gerade billiges Markennetzteil und müsste mir Gedanken machen das mein PC mit ner 3080 überhaupt anständig laufen würde und nicht ständig aus geht sobald ich ein Spiel starte.
Also mal von der Leistung abgesehen finde ich die 3000er Serie schon insgesamt einen Rückschritt und ich verstehe die ganze Euphorie ja mal gar nicht bei der Hitzeentwicklung und dem abnormalen Verbrauch.
(Wobei mich Tests weniger Interessieren wo mehr auf die Balken bei Spielen geachtet wird, sondern ich will mehr über die Materie wissen, also kann ich euch Igor ans Herz legen mit seinen Videos zur 3000er Serie.)
Für mich kommt das vor wie bei Intel, Leistung auf Brechstange, komme was da wolle.
Ich finde das alles sehr bedenklich und dabei ist nicht einmal berücksichtigt was noch alles am PC kaputt gehen kann wenn sich die Kiste ständig einfach abschaltet.
Von Tag zu Tag kippt die Stimmung mehr ins Negative was die 3000er Serie angeht bis jetzt, und das zurecht meiner Meinung nach. Man kann nur hoffen das AMD diesen Weg nicht auch einschlägt, dann wird es dieses Jahr statt einer GPU ne Konsole werden bei mir.
Haltet mich jetzt nicht für paranoid oder sonstwas, aber zurzeit hätte ich wenig Lust mir ne 3080 oder 3090 in mein System zu bauen aus Angst die schrottet mir dann irgendwelche Komponenten durch ständiges Shutdown usw.
Und das Man jetzt hergehen muss und ein großes Netzteil verbauen soll um auf Nummer sicher zu sein halte ich in Zeiten wo alles effektiver werden soll usw. schon für einen Schritt in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## GladiusTi (21. September 2020)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> [...]


Auch wenn ich ebenfalls nicht begeistert bin von den Stromschluckern, so werde ich meiner 3080 einfach ein wenig den Stecker ziehen.  Undervolting beeinflusst die Performance quasi nicht spürbar, und erspart die Schweißperlen bzgl. PSU-Abschaltung.


----------



## HisN (21. September 2020)

Und ich dachte, dass mein uraltes AX1200i nie wieder gefordert wird.
DAMALS (das ist gefühlt 10 Jahre her)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin gespannt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. September 2020)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich ebenfalls nicht begeistert bin von den Stromschluckern, so werde ich meiner 3080 einfach ein wenig den Stecker ziehen.
> 
> Undervolting beeinflusst die Performance quasi nicht spürbar, und erspart die Schweißperlen bzgl. PSU-Abschaltung.





So wird's gemacht.

Keine Spannungs- und Taktschwankungen, kein Powerlimit, 50W weniger, identische Fps.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1B4qZFDpYE:157

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RtZk (21. September 2020)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> So wird's gemacht.
> 
> Keine Spannungs- und Taktschwankungen, kein Powerlimit, 50W weniger, identische Fps.



Die Spitzen sind trotzdem drin, die haben weniger mit dem PT zu tun, man senkt sie so zwar auch, doch sind sie immer noch deutlich extremer als beispielsweise bei Turing.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

Daggy82 schrieb:


> Haltet mich jetzt nicht für paranoid oder sonstwas, aber zurzeit hätte ich wenig Lust mir ne 3080 oder 3090 in mein System zu bauen aus Angst die schrottet mir dann irgendwelche Komponenten durch ständiges Shutdown usw.
> Und das Man jetzt hergehen muss und ein großes Netzteil verbauen soll um auf Nummer sicher zu sein halte ich in Zeiten wo alles effektiver werden soll usw. schon für einen Schritt in die falsche Richtung.



Du hast ein 750er E11? Das reicht problemlos. Keine Sorge.


----------



## sLiX (21. September 2020)

Hab auch ein Straight Power 11 750W und mein PC ist noch nie ausgegangen, trotz Übertaktung des i9@ 5GHz und der 3080@ 2115. Prime und Furmark laufen problemlos.


----------



## Daggy82 (21. September 2020)

Klar, ich versteh das auch mit dem Undervolting usw.
Aber erkläre mal dem 0815 Nutzer außerhalb eines HW Forums was von UV, der schaut dich blöd an und gut isses.

Und ich mach mir auch noch Gedanken wie das bei mir mit meinem Netzteil ausschaut, da ich im November meinen 3700x verschenken muss und mir dann einen neuen Ryzen kaufen muss und so ein R9 5900x oder R9 5950x klingt schon verlockend. (Wenn Sie denn so heißen sollten)

Wie gesagt, ich will das Produkt 3080 und 3090 ja auch nicht schlecht reden da die Performance ja auch wirklich spitze ist und ich freu mich ja auch wenn es neue Hardware gibt, aber der Weg den Nvidia hier eingeschlagen hat finde ich persönlich schon eher fragwürdig und lässt mich dann eher doch mit großen Fragezeichen über dem Kopf da stehen.


----------



## Knochey (21. September 2020)

Um mal auf ein anderes Thema abzuschwenken. Denkt ihr das Warten auf die Asus Strix lohnt sich oder wird es keinen großen Unterschied geben zum TUF Modell?


----------



## Metamorph83 (21. September 2020)

Knochey schrieb:


> Um mal auf ein anderes Thema abzuschwenken. Denkt ihr das Warten auf die Asus Strix lohnt sich oder wird es keinen großen Unterschied geben zum TUF Modell?


Stock kaum ein unterschied, in relation zum Aufpreis, aber wenn du ocen möchtest sind 3x8 Pin nötig, zudem wird sie wohl auch ein offenes Bios haben, das auch 400 Watt zulässt. Vermutlich wird dort auch eine bessere Spannungsversorgung verbaut sein. Aber 1000Watt Netzteil ist dann fast pflicht...

Edit: Der Kühler wird vermutlich auch einen besseren job machen, ob es den Aufpreis rechtfertig


----------



## sLiX (21. September 2020)

Gestern nem Livestream von GamersNexus zugeschaut. Die haben eine 3080 mit einem 900W ModBios übertaktet. Da gingen 2340MHz. Also etwa 250MHz mehr als unter Luft. 

Es lohnt sich also definitiv keine OC Version einer 3080, weil da sowieso nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Gestern nem Livestream von GamersNexus zugeschaut. Die haben eine 3080 mit einem 900W ModBios übertaktet. Da gingen 2340MHz. Also etwa 250MHz mehr als unter Luft.
> 
> Es lohnt sich also definitiv keine OC Version einer 3080, weil da sowieso nichts mehr geht.



Du hast doch ein relativ gutes Modell erwischt bzw Chip. Kannst du vllt auch mal bitte paar UV Tests machen, bei dir sollte mehr gehen als bei Gurdi und am Besten noch mit 1-2 Games stock vs UV vergleichen die FPS.
Kannst zB mal ~0.76V einstellen in der Curve und mal schauen, wie hoch du kommst mit dem Takt, würde da mit 1600MHz anfangen und in 50MHz Schritten hoch gehen bis es instabil wird, damit du schnell zum Resultat kommst.
Dabei aber natürlich auch den Verbrauch vergleichen ggü stock und als finalen Test mal dem UV Profil noch zB +500MHz Speichertakt spendieren und dann Performance und Verbrauch vergleichen, denke solltest relativ nah auf stock Niveau kommen, bei vllt 100W weniger Verbrauch.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (21. September 2020)

Hallo, hat denn wer schon die MSI Ventus? Leider höre ich viel negatives dazu. Ich habe leider nur das Modell bekommen und es sollte morgen kommen. Bin am überlegen die Karte aber wieder zurückzuschicken... Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

Apocalypse_Now schrieb:


> Hallo, hat denn wer schon die MSI Ventus? Leider höre ich viel negatives dazu. Ich habe leider nur das Modell bekommen und es sollte morgen kommen. Bin am überlegen die Karte aber wieder zurückzuschicken... Was würdet ihr machen?


Ich würde sie selbst testen und undervolten, dann schauen wie die Reviews zu der Karte aussehen, dann schauen ob ich den letzten Schrott Chip habe, was seien wir mal ehrlich, den Drang das Teil zurück zu schicken erhöhen wird, der letzte Schritt widerrum wird Leute hier im Forum triggern, die gar nix davon halten, also nicht groß an die Glocke hängen^^
Mit UV sollte es aber eigentlich passen, oder ihr müsst einfach mal lernen, nicht einfach ohne mir nix dir nix den Bestellbutton zu klicken, dann ist man erst nicht in solch einer Lage


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (21. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich würde sie selbst testen und undervolten, dann schauen wie die Reviews zu der Karte aussehen, dann schauen ob ich den letzten Schrott Chip habe, was seien wir mal ehrlich, den Drang das Teil zurück zu schicken erhöhen wird, der letzte Schritt widerrum wird Leute hier im Forum triggern, die gar nix davon halten, also nicht groß an die Glocke hängen^^
> Mit UV sollte es aber eigentlich passen, oder ihr müsst einfach mal lernen, nicht einfach ohne mir nix dir nix den Bestellbutton zu klicken, dann ist man erst nicht in solch einer Lage



Danke für die Tipps. Also probieren werd ich Sie sicher. War halt eher ein Impulskauf weil ich nie gedacht hab noch eine zu bekommen^^


----------



## Daviwagi (21. September 2020)

So, da ich derzeit begrenzt Zeit habe, kurzfristig etwas in Afterburner umgestellt, damit ich mein Ziel von 275W durchschnittlichen Verbrauch stabil erreiche. Gibt SEHR viel Potential nach oben vom Core Clock und Spannung, bin aber jetzt erstmal zufrieden, bei Gelegenheit UV Grenzen suchen...

Mal aufgezeichnet während ich ne halbe Stunde Horizon Zero Dawn gespielt habe (Drops sind Lademenüs und Inventar).

Power Limit von 100% -> 90%, Core Clock auf 1890 MHz begrenzt bei 925 mV. 250-280W durchschnittlicher Verbrauch der Graka. ~370W - max. 430W (max. ist bei Stock, habe vergessen den Mitschrieb von meinem Messgerät zurückzusetzen) aus der Steckdose mit einem Ryzen 3600. Was sich geändert hat ggü. Stock ist Temperatur von max. 63 °C auf 61 °C mit *Fan Speed von 75% auf 53 % runter.*

Sobald ich mehr Zeit finde werde ich die Limits suchen von meiner ASUS TUF 3080 Non OC. Jedoch wird mein Ryzen 3600 teilweise sowieso begrenzen, weswegen mit die aktuelle Leistung der Graka ausreicht. Sobald Clock Tuner für den Ryzen Endes des Monats rauskommt werde ich nochmal optimieren.

Wenn ihr euch fragt wieso 275W.. weil ich es so möchte, weil mein Netzteil Focus PX nur ein 550W Netzteil ist und weil mir die max. 5% Leistung bei extra 50W Verbrauch seitens Nvidia rausgequetscht total egal sind. So gehe ich mit meinem Netzteil auf Nummer sicher gehen (läuft aber bei Stock auch ohne Probleme).

In paar Jahren kann es sein, dass mir die Leistung nicht mehr reicht und ich OC betreiben will mit neuer CPU, aber bis dahin gibt es ein neues Netzteil 

PS: Seh grad wie krass viel VRAM Horizon verbraucht oO

EDIT: Benchmarkvergleiche zu meinen Einstellungen und Stock. 3,5% Unterschied.


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bdohv96uGLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@Daviwagi: Denke dein 3600 wird stark limitieren (weiß nicht was für eine RAM Konfiguration du nutzt)? Würde da also deutlich weiter runter gehen. Wenn ich deine Curve ansehe, dann sieht die für mich etwas suboptimal aus, denn die Punkte links von den 0.925V sind stark weit unten und ja die machen auch etwas bei der Performance aus.
An deiner Stelle würde ich also einfach mal den zB 0,762V Punkt packen (nachdem ich die Curve resettet habe beim MSI AB), dann die shift Taste gedrückt halten und die komplette Kurve so regeln, bis ich bei ca 1650MHz angekommen bin bei den 0.762V, dann den Punkt ganz rechts bei 1.25V packen aber diesmal die strg Taste gedrückt halten und den so weit runter regeln, bis du unter den 0.762V bist (mit allen Punkten rechts von den 0.762V), dann erstmal bestätigen und zum finalen Abschluss einfach den Punkt bei 0.762V packen und nun ohne eine extra Taste hoch regeln auf den gewünschten Takt und bestätigen. Dadurch kannst du die curves sehr schnell einstellen, hoffe es war etwas verständlich. Du musst also nicht jeden Punkt da extra halbe Stunde hoch und runter ziehen, sondern kannst mit shift+strg dir die Sache erleichtern um schnell deine Curves einzustellen. Es kann gut sein, dass die Punkte links von den 0.762V nicht perfekt eingestellt sind (vllt etwas zu hoch oder zu tief), aber dies kannst du im Nachhinein testen.


----------



## Daviwagi (21. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hab den auf 3600 Mhz CL14 getaktet. Von den Limitationen merke ich derzeit nicht viel seitens CPU. Bisher läuft die GPU auf Anschlag. 

Deinen Erklärungen konnte ich nur am Anfang folgen. "dann den Punkt ganz rechts bei 1.25V packen aber diesmal die strg Taste gedrückt halten und den so weit runter regeln, bis du unter den 0.762V bist (mit allen Punkten rechts von den 0.762V), dann erstmal bestätigen und zum finalen Abschluss einfach den Punkt bei 0.762V packen und nun ohne eine extra Taste hoch regeln auf den gewünschten Takt und bestätigen." Das hab ich nicht geblickt, sorry


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

Na du gehst mit der Maus zu dem Punkt ganz rechts bei 1250mV, den krallst du dir während du strg gedrückt hälst und ziehst alles soweit runter wie oben beschrieben. Lass dir ingame einfach mit dem MSI AB mal paar Werte anzeigen wie zB GPU Verbrauch und ganz wichtig GPU Usage, wenn die unter den 97% rumdümpelt limitiert iwas (CPU/RAM)


----------



## Daviwagi (21. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na du gehst mit der Maus zu dem Punkt ganz rechts bei 1250mV, den krallst du dir während du strg gedrückt hälst und ziehst alles soweit runter wie oben beschrieben. Lass dir ingame einfach mit dem MSI AB mal paar Werte anzeigen wie zB GPU Verbrauch und ganz wichtig GPU Usage, wenn die unter den 97% rumdümpelt limitiert iwas (CPU/RAM)



Wenn ich den Schritt folge, und bei 1250 mV runterziehe sieht es wie folgt aus. Wenn ich will, dass alles unter 0.762V (alle Punkte rechts), wenn ich dich richtig verstande habe, dann bin ich ganz unten an der Kurve angekommen?

Wieso eigentlich 0.762V?


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

Es kann gut sein, dass die Punkte links von den 0.762V etwas zu hoch sind, teste aber erstmal ob es so läuft, wenn es abstürzt teste direkt mit 1600MHz, wenn auch das abstürzt, weisst du, dass die Punkte Links von den 0.7625V zu hoch sind, weil 1600MHz sollten schon laufen bei der Spannung. Beim letzten Bild hatte ich noch nicht ok gedrückt, musst es noch übernehmen.

Edit: Mache mal zur Sicherheit noch Step 4, also ein Bild nach dem übernehmen. Alles was rechts von deiner eingestellten Spannung ist, darf nicht höher sein vom Takt her, sprich es muss eine Gerade sein. Wenn du zB was bei 0.8V einstellst muss alles rechts davon den selben Takt aufweisen wie das was du bei 0.8V festgelegt hast, zum Glück macht das der AB in der Regel automatisch wenn du auf übernehmen klickst VORRAUSSETZUNG ist jedoch, dass die Punkte rechts bevor du auf übernehmen klickst tiefer sind als was du festgesetzt hast und das machst du halt wenn es schnell gehen soll mit der strg Taktik.


----------



## Daviwagi (21. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Es kann gut sein, dass die Punkte links von den 0.762V etwas zu hoch sind, teste aber erstmal ob es so läuft, wenn es abstürzt teste direkt mit 1600MHz, wenn auch das abstürzt, weisst du, dass die Punkte Links von den 0.7625V zu hoch sind, weil 1600MHz sollten schon laufen bei der Spannung. Beim letzten Bild hatte ich noch nicht ok gedrückt, musst es noch übernehmen.
> 
> Edit: Mache mal zur Sicherheit noch Step 4, also ein Bild nach dem übernehmen. Alles was rechts von deiner eingestellten Spannung ist, darf nicht höher sein vom Takt her, sprich es muss eine Gerade sein. Wenn du zB was bei 0.8V einstellst muss alles rechts davon den selben Takt aufweisen wie das was du bei 0.8V festgelegt hast, zum Glück macht das der AB in der Regel automatisch wenn du auf übernehmen klickst VORRAUSSETZUNG ist jedoch, dass die Punkte rechts bevor du auf übernehmen klickst tiefer sind als was du festgesetzt hast und das machst du halt wenn es schnell gehen soll mit der strg Taktik.



Jetzted, ich hätte am Anfang mit Shift hochregeln sollen auf 1650 Mhz! Ups. Aber wieso sollte ich auf 1650 Mhz heruntertakten? Sieht übrigens dann so aus:


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

Vergleich doch mal so die Performance und den Verbrauch bitte. Im 2. Schritt mal +500MHz Speichertakt dazu.
Du musst auch erst den perfekten Takt zu der Spannung finden. Kannst auch auf 800mV hin optimieren mit zB 1800MHz rum, falls das stabil ist.


----------



## Daviwagi (21. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vergleich doch mal so die Performance und den Verbrauch bitte. Im 2. Schritt mal +500MHz Speichertakt dazu.
> Du musst auch erst den perfekten Takt zu der Spannung finden. Kannst auch auf 800mV hin optimieren mit zB 1800MHz rum, falls das stabil ist.


Man sieht hier ja, dass Ampere nach unten hin nicht viel Leistung verliert beim heruntertakten. Aber das war ja schon von den Reviews bekannt.

Bringen einem bei Ampere +500 Mhz Speichertakt weiter? Wollte den eigentlich gleich lassen.

Und möchte eigentlich auch mind. 1800 MHz Core Clock. Vllt probiere ich mal die Settings wie im Undervolt Video von 0.806 V mal aus. Wie gesagt, Ziel ist es die richtige Spannung und Takt für 275W durchschnittlichen Verbrauch zu finden. Hier bin ich nur bei max. 63% Power Limit, wo ich ja eher in Richtung 85% möchte.


----------



## Metamorph83 (21. September 2020)

Blöde Frage an die Experten, mir sind die Anforderungen an Netzteile durchaus geläufig, auch kann ich bisschen was mit Spezifikationen anfangen. Aber was ich bisher noch nicht ganz durchblickt habe ist der Unterschied zwischen Single Rail und Multi Rail(nicht die Anzahl der Schienen die ist mir bewusst), was nun tasächlich besser sein soll und warum? U.U. in Bezug auf Ampere... 

hab mir nämlich ein hx1000i bestellt für die hoffentlich baldige 3090 und hoffe das es kein Fehler war..


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

Also soweit ich sehe hast du kaum Performance verloren und nicht einmal die 200W gesehen, richtig?
Der AVG Verbrauch liegt wohl bei um die 190W rum und max Temp 54°C bei wahrscheinlich noch leiserem Betrieb.
Mit dem Speicher OC (weil das kostet deutlich weniger Watt), kannst du meist den minimalen Performanceverlust ausgleichen.
Teste es halt aus, hast doch die Hardware.
Aktuell bist du bei rund 10% Performanceverlust (Vergleiche die GPU FPS, deine CPU limitiert etwas) bei der GPU aber sparst auch rund 40% beim Verbrauch.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also soweit ich sehe hast du kaum Performance verloren und nicht einmal die 200W gesehen, richtig?
> Der AVG Verbrauch liegt wohl bei um die 190W rum und max Temp 54°C bei wahrscheinlich noch leiserem Betrieb.
> Mit dem Speicher OC (weil das kostet deutlich weniger Watt), kannst du meist den minimalen Performanceverlust ausgleichen.
> Teste es halt aus, hast doch die Hardware.



Na das sind doch mal erfreuliche Neuigkeiten. Die >300 W sind ein No-Go für mich aber mit 200W komm ich jetzt auch zurecht.

Danke fürs Testen Daviwagi!


----------



## Daviwagi (21. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also soweit ich sehe hast du kaum Performance verloren und nicht einmal die 200W gesehen, richtig?
> Der AVG Verbrauch liegt wohl bei um die 190W rum.



Ja, aber das ist ja klar bei 0.762V  Allgemein ja auch abhängig von Spiel und CPU. Mal sehen was die Ryzen 4000er bringt.

Man kann es auch ins Extreme treiben und nach dem Sweetspot suchen wo Leistung/Watt am Besten sind bei Ampere. Oder nochmal weiter runter auf <150W und nochmal 5% Leistung verlieren. Haben ja Reviews schon teilweise gezeigt.. Ist aber nicht mein Ziel, ich nehm alles an Leistung mit bis 275W, weil ich die Graka in dem Punkt betreiben möchte.


Danke dir für die Tipps mit dem Kurven einstellen in AB!


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

Schau doch mal, du verlierst nur 10% Performance (bei den GPU FPS in deinem Test nicht die AVG FPS) (ohne Speicher OC, damit könntest du den Verlust minimieren oder fast egalisiseren) und verbrauchst satte 40% weniger! Die FPS sind noch immer bombastisch, vor allem da deine CPU nicht selten limitieren wird, finde ich dieses Profil perfekt, wenn du noch etwas daran schraubst.

Wenn du nur die AVG FPS vergleichst, ist da nur eine Differenz von 6.6% zwischen deinem besten Ergebnis vs dem starken UV.
Performance per Watt des Todes mit dem Setting...

Ausserdem versteift euch bitte mal nicht alle auf: "Aber ich bin so ja langsamer als stock". Ja ggf opfert ihr 5-10% aber habt stattdessen zig andere Vorteile wie zB deutlich geringerem Verbrauch/Temp/Lautstärke und der GPU kann es auch nicht schaden, ganz im Gegenteil, ihr tut ihr noch was gutes.


----------



## Daviwagi (21. September 2020)

Daviwagi schrieb:


> So, da ich derzeit begrenzt Zeit habe, kurzfristig etwas in Afterburner umgestellt, damit ich mein Ziel von 275W durchschnittlichen Verbrauch stabil erreiche. Gibt SEHR viel Potential nach oben vom Core Clock und Spannung, bin aber jetzt erstmal zufrieden, bei Gelegenheit UV Grenzen suchen...
> 
> Mal aufgezeichnet während ich ne halbe Stunde Horizon Zero Dawn gespielt habe (Drops sind Lademenüs und Inventar).
> 
> ...



Ich möchte drauf hinweisen, nachdem ich nochmal Benchmarks habe laufen lassen in Horizon, einmal mit gleichem UV, aber nach den Einstelltipps von @Duvar aber weiterhin mit 925 mV und 1890 MHz, sowie Stock, kriege ich sogar komischerweise mehr FPS mit dem UV rein. Wie schon gesagt, ist nur EIN Game und sagt so gut wie nichts aus.


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

Da stimmt was nicht bei dem 2. run, der Verbrauch ist zu hoch. Aso sehe grad ist dein 0.925V Profil. Find den jetzt nicht so dolle, aber natürlich besser als stock.


----------



## Xyrian (21. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage an die Experten, mir sind die Anforderungen an Netzteile durchaus geläufig, auch kann ich bisschen was mit Spezifikationen anfangen. Aber was ich bisher noch nicht ganz durchblickt habe ist der Unterschied zwischen Single Rail und Multi Rail(nicht die Anzahl der Schienen die ist mir bewusst), was nun tasächlich besser sein soll und warum? U.U. in Bezug auf Ampere...
> 
> hab mir nämlich ein hx1000i bestellt für die hoffentlich baldige 3090 und hoffe das es kein Fehler war..


Bin bei weitem kein Experte, aber soweit ich weiß, haben Single-Rail Netzteile alle Kabel einer Spannung zusammen geschaltet, also könnte man theoretisch über jeden Anschluss die volle Leistung in der entsprechenden Spannung ziehen. 
Multi-Rail heißt, dass z.B. die PCI-E Stromkabel separat zu den Laufwerkskabeln geschaltet sind, also jeweils nur einen Teil der Gesamtleistung ziehen können. Das macht bei der hohen Gesamtleistung Sinn, da die Stecker ja nur eine gewisse Leistung vertragen können.

Genauer ist das hier beschrieben.

Das HX1000i kann man in der Software zwischen beiden Modi umschalten.


----------



## Metamorph83 (21. September 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Bin bei weitem kein Experte, aber soweit ich weiß, haben Single-Rail Netzteile alle Kabel einer Spannung zusammen geschaltet, also könnte man theoretisch über jeden Anschluss die volle Leistung in der entsprechenden Spannung ziehen.
> Multi-Rail heißt, dass z.B. die PCI-E Stromkabel separat zu den Laufwerkskabeln geschaltet sind, also jeweils nur einen Teil der Gesamtleistung ziehen können. Das macht bei der hohen Gesamtleistung Sinn, da die Stecker ja nur eine gewisse Leistung vertragen können.
> 
> Genauer ist das hier beschrieben.
> ...


Danke, habs auch gerade gelesen, gibt nen alten Thread hier im Forum. Habs jetzt auch mehr oder weniger begriffen. Schön dass das HX1000i das kann, wusste gar nicht das ich gerade auf so einer "Bombe" Sitze... Leuchtet aber ein das ein Kabel 62A wohl nicht verträgt...


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

https://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/acb188b7906a1804d1353c829016564dab78cf8225c6c38dc0fb4e3c8c5c2bed.png


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2020)

Daviwagi schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist ja klar bei 0.762V  Allgemein ja auch abhängig von Spiel und CPU. Mal sehen was die Ryzen 4000er bringt.
> 
> Man kann es auch ins Extreme treiben und nach dem Sweetspot suchen wo Leistung/Watt am Besten sind bei Ampere. Oder nochmal weiter runter auf <150W und nochmal 5% Leistung verlieren. Haben ja Reviews schon teilweise gezeigt.. Ist aber nicht mein Ziel, ich nehm alles an Leistung mit bis 275W, weil ich die Graka in dem Punkt betreiben möchte.
> 
> ...



Für 275max unter UHD solltest du max 850mv anlegen. Das kommt fast exakt auf die 275.
In QHD sind es meist 20-40Watt weniger.Je nach Game, Prozzi und Auslastung.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. September 2020)

Wow, 53°C bei 1k rpm? Die rpm noch auf ~800 runter, dann wäre das mein Setting 2 go.


----------



## foxdragon (21. September 2020)

Habe heute meine MSI Ventus RTX 3080 OC bekommen. Performance ist super, aber mein Straight Power 11 550w reicht absolut nicht.
nach 10-20 Minuten FH4 oder CoD MW friert das Spiel ein. Kann ja nur vom hohen Verbrauch kommen.
Der Verbrauch liegt vom gesamten System bei 420-470w in beiden Spielen (spiele mit 144 FpS Limit).
Morgen kommt ein SP 750w 

edit
Peaks zeigt der Strommesser in der Steckdose nicht an, denke da ist er zu ungenau/langsam dafür.


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2020)

Nee das schafft der Kühler nicht, 1500 brauchst du schon. Nur das absolute UV Profil mit 737 mv hat den Lüfter auf 1000 gelassen. Das ist einfach früh aufgenommen der Screen.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. September 2020)

Ach Mist.


----------



## Daviwagi (21. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Für 275max unter UHD solltest du max 850mv anlegen. Das kommt fast exakt auf die 275.
> In QHD sind es meist 20-40Watt weniger.Je nach Game, Prozzi und Auslastung.



Werde ich mal probieren. 



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wow, 53°C bei 1k rpm? Die rpm noch auf ~800 runter, dann wäre das mein Setting 2 go.



61 °C nach längerem Spielen


----------



## Xaphyr (21. September 2020)

Daviwagi schrieb:


> 61 °C nach längerem Spielen


Bei wieviel rpm?


----------



## Daviwagi (21. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Bei wieviel rpm?



Mit UV weiterhin bei 1000 RPM, Stock bis auf 1500 RPM, hält aber trotzdem die 61-63 °C. Ist wohl so beim ASUS TUF in der Lüfterkurve so eingetragen bei Performance Modus. Silent Modus lässt bis 69 °C rum zu, soweit ich mich erinnere


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

Testet den Verbrauch mal hier mit, aber bitte in 8k optimized dort:









						Unigine Superposition Benchmark Download v1.1
					

Download the Brand new GPU stress-testing tool from Unigine. Unigine allows you to run the benchmark in several performance modes ranging from Low Quality upwards to Ultra, Extreme and even more com...




					www.guru3d.com
				




Mein relativ starkes UV Profil mit nur 0.7625V zieht da locker bis zu 200W! (was relativ hoch ist, im Schnitt aber weniger)
AVG FPS grad mal grottige 30 FPS, die 3080 sollte da locker 50FPS+ erreichen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. September 2020)

Hammer, was ihr hier für Werte hinkriegt ! Toll ! Weitermachen !   
(lese gespannt mit  )


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Testet den Verbrauch mal hier mit, aber bitte in 8k optimized dort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der 8k Opt verbraucht soviel wie der 4K Opt bei der Karte, beides verbraucht weniger als TimeEx. Das kann man sich sparen.



Apocalypse_Now schrieb:


> Hallo, hat denn wer schon die MSI Ventus? Leider höre ich viel negatives dazu. Ich habe leider nur das Modell bekommen und es sollte morgen kommen. Bin am überlegen die Karte aber wieder zurückzuschicken... Was würdet ihr machen?



Bist du Irre? Hast du mal gesehen was du auf dem Markt für deine Karte bekommst? 1000-1300€!


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2020)

Wollte jetzt nicht extra den 3D Mark installieren (was ich eigentlich vor hatte), groß dürfte der Unterschied nicht sein.


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2020)

Mit UV braucht Ihr auch kein neues NT, dann läuft die Karte auch ohne Probleme mit nem 500-550Watt NT. Ganz schlimm ist die Karte wenn Ihr das Power Target drosselt, da spiekt die Karte aus der Hölle!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (21. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also soweit ich sehe hast du kaum Performance verloren und nicht einmal die 200W gesehen, richtig?
> Der AVG Verbrauch liegt wohl bei um die 190W rum und max Temp 54°C bei wahrscheinlich noch leiserem Betrieb.
> Mit dem Speicher OC (weil das kostet deutlich weniger Watt), kannst du meist den minimalen Performanceverlust ausgleichen.
> Teste es halt aus, hast doch die Hardware.
> Aktuell bist du bei rund 10% Performanceverlust (Vergleiche die GPU FPS, deine CPU limitiert etwas) bei der GPU aber sparst auch rund 40% beim Verbrauch.



Was ist der Sinn dahinter? Wieso eine 700€ GPU kaufen um sie dann völlig zu verkrüppeln, eine OC 2080 Ti vermöbelt so eine 3080 ohne jede Probleme.
Eine 2 GHz 3080 wäre ~20% schneller, das ist schlicht immens.


----------



## RavionHD (21. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit UV braucht Ihr auch kein neues NT, dann läuft die Karte auch ohne Probleme mit nem 500-550Watt NT. Ganz schlimm ist die Karte wenn Ihr das Power Target drosselt, da spiekt die Karte aus der Hölle!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast Du schon getestet ob Du mit UV und erhöhtem Powertarget einen höheren Takt erreichen kannst?
Danke für all die Infos btw!


----------



## sebtb (21. September 2020)

Apocalypse_Now schrieb:


> Hallo, hat denn wer schon die MSI Ventus? Leider höre ich viel negatives dazu. Ich habe leider nur das Modell bekommen und es sollte morgen kommen. Bin am überlegen die Karte aber wieder zurückzuschicken... Was würdet ihr machen?


Ich habe die, was hört man denn so Negatives?

Okay Negativ ist, man kann soweit ich das sehe, Power Target nicht über 100% stellen.
Aber mein Ziel war das eh nicht. Meines ist HDMI 2.1^^
Und im IDLE schön FANs aus. Sind ja die Fans von MSI Trio 20XX. Also so schlecht ist das alles nicht mMn.
Kommt also wie so oft drauf an, wenn du eine unaufgeregte Karte im Bereich Leistung FE haben willst, ist die sicher nicht verkehrt. Nun warte ich nur auf Alphacool


----------



## Metamorph83 (21. September 2020)

sebtb schrieb:


> Ich habe die, was hört man denn so Negatives?
> 
> Okay Negativ ist, man kann soweit ich das sehe, Power Target nicht über 100% stellen.
> Aber mein Ziel war das eh nicht. Meines ist HDMI 2.1^^
> ...


Naja die Plastik Backplate würde mich stören, eben bei diesen Temps...Aber wenn sie das macht was du willst, gratulation...

Edit: ansonsten finde ich die Ventus nicht schlecht...


----------



## freezer255 (21. September 2020)

foxdragon schrieb:


> Habe heute meine MSI Ventus RTX 3080 OC bekommen. Performance ist super, aber mein Straight Power 11 550w reicht absolut nicht.
> nach 10-20 Minuten FH4 oder CoD MW friert das Spiel ein. Kann ja nur vom hohen Verbrauch kommen.
> Der Verbrauch liegt vom gesamten System bei 420-470w in beiden Spielen (spiele mit 144 FpS Limit).
> Morgen kommt ein SP 750w
> ...


Kannst du bitte berichten wie es dann mit dem 750 er Netzteil läuft ?


----------



## Gurdi (21. September 2020)

@RtZk  Selbst mit 1,6 Ghz war die Karte immer noch ein gutes Stück schneller, ich hatte kürzlich ne Palit hier(ja kein Topmodell aber das ist die TUF auch nicht) .
Duvar hat halb so ne Fetisch mit Stromsparen

@RavionHD
Nix zu danken, ich mach gern was für die Tweaker Community.
Wenn du meinst ob ich die Kurve generell undervoltet habe dann nein, weil das geht so nicht aktuell auf Ampere. Der Voltageslider ist tot, Sowohl bei Precision als auch im AB. Nur über die Kurve selbst lässt sich was im AB machen. Ein undervolting wie du es meinst geht theoretisch händisch, aber das ist selbst für nen Nerd wie mich zu tricky, du müsstest dann alle Spannungspunkte im Curveeditor händisch EINZELN anpassen. Das kriegt keine Sau stabil, da wirst du nicht auf nen grünen Zweig kommen.  Der +Offset am Takt kommt aber aufs selbe raus im grunde. Ich hab mal versucht meine Profile zu kombinieren, das geht auch soweit, dann macht man sich 3,4 Booststufen und fertig. Das ist aber alles ziemliches gefrickel, der Curveeditor ist noch ziemlich Buggy und macht ständig sachen die du nicht willst(schwer zu beschreiben, muss man selbst gemacht haben) Sowas dauert aber Wochen da man alle Profile ausgiebig testen muss und die Übergänge müssen auch sauber laufen.

Hinzu kommt das Boostproblem, was UHD stable ist kann dir in FHD mit hohem Takt die Karte raus peaken.

Meine Empfehlung derzeit ganz klar, aktuell nen passendes Taktniveau raus suchen was zur verwendeten Auflösung passt und dann mit fester Spannung stabil machen, dazu den Speicher dezent übertakten. UV ähnelt auf der Karte eher Vega als Navi oder Turing.

@sebtb  Hau mal paar Werte von der Karte raus.


----------



## RtZk (21. September 2020)

sebtb schrieb:


> Okay Negativ ist, man kann soweit ich das sehe, Power Target nicht über 100% stellen.



Bist du dir da sicher? Eine Karte bei der man das PT überhaupt nicht erhöhen kann? Ist für mich schwer vorstellbar, wie sieht das Ganze dann bei dir im Afterburner aus? 



Gurdi schrieb:


> @RtZk  Selbst mit 1,6 Ghz war die Karte immer noch ein gutes Stück schneller, ich hatte kürzlich ne Palit hier(ja kein Topmodell aber das ist die TUF auch nicht) .
> Duvar hat halb so ne Fetisch mit Stromsparen



Vielleicht in Ausnahmespielen, aber gegen eine 2,1 GHz Ti steht eine 3080 mit doppelter Shaderzahl mit 1,6 GHz nicht mehr gut da. 
Würde ich gerne Stromsparen würde ich mir sicher keine Oberklasse GPU wie eine 3080 kaufen, sondern eher maximal etwas wie eine 3070. 
Die 3080 mag über ihrem Sweetspot laufen, aber der ist trotzdem über 250 Watt, der Leistungsverlust steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis zur Lautstärke- und Hitzereduktion. 
Ein bisschen UV ist mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht, aber das .


----------



## sebtb (21. September 2020)

freezer255 schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte berichten wie es dann mit dem 750 er Netzteil läuft ?


Hab das BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 650W und keine Probleme soweit mit Energieversorgung.

3 SSDs,  5 Lüfter, 1 Pumpe, 2x 16gb, 8086k.
Fallguy sieht mit 120hz endlich gut aus auf dem LG 65 B9 ^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. September 2020)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> So wird's gemacht.
> 
> Keine Spannungs- und Taktschwankungen, kein Powerlimit, 50W weniger, identische Fps.
> 
> ...



Da wenige Karten im Umlauf und die Menge an Erfahrungsberichten dürftig ist, hier weitere Beispiele mit derselben Vorgehensweise wie im oberen Video,





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o1B4qZFDpYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




also UV über die Kurve des Afterburner Curved Editor.



4K in Division 2 und Hozion Zero Dawn





__





						3DCenter Forum - nVidia -  GeForce RTX 3080 Review-Thread - Seite 61
					

nVidia -  GeForce RTX 3080 Review-Thread Grafikchips und Grafikkarten




					www.forum-3dcenter.org
				








__





						3DCenter Forum - nVidia -  GeForce RTX 3080 Review-Thread - Seite 62
					

nVidia -  GeForce RTX 3080 Review-Thread Grafikchips und Grafikkarten




					www.forum-3dcenter.org


----------



## sebtb (21. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @RtZk  Selbst mit 1,6 Ghz war die Karte immer noch ein gutes Stück schneller, ich hatte kürzlich ne Palit hier(ja kein Topmodell aber das ist die TUF auch nicht) .
> Duvar hat halb so ne Fetisch mit Stromsparen
> 
> @RavionHD
> ...



Werte? welche sollen's denn sein bitte?^^ 1x TimeSpy ohne/mit UV. Nur die Grafikkarte Airplane Mode, Gehäuse Fans irgendwo bei 300-500rpm. Im Meshify Mini C (matx)

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/14031010


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50660611


----------



## sebtb (21. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Naja die Plastik Backplate würde mich stören, eben bei diesen Temps...Aber wenn sie das macht was du willst, gratulation...
> 
> Edit: ansonsten finde ich die Ventus nicht schlecht...


Kommt ja wie gesagt eh unter Wasser so bald wie möglich, da ist mir die Plate egal


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. September 2020)

Hallo auf Cyberport sind mittlerweile wieder als verfügbar ab dem 01.10. bzw. 08.10 gelistet... Die große Asus ab dem 08.10.2020




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daviwagi (22. September 2020)

Habe gestern meinen Sweetspot gefunden, mehr Leistung, weniger Spannung.. und war gerade am Mem Clock übertakten.. jedoch dann gemerkt, dass alles Humbug ist was ich hier mache. Sobald mal ein Spiel kommt, wo RTX+DLSS an ist, geht der Spannungsverbrauch hoch da die RT cores und Tensor cores ebenfalls arbeiten. Dh. alle Reviews etc, die meinen 0.850 mV bzw. 0.800 mV oder co. reichen aus um die Karte so zu betreiben haben wahrscheinlich nicht gebenchmarkt mit RTX+DLSS.. Also für mich zurück auf Null..

Habe mich schon gewundert, wieso so viel Luft ist nach unten. Nvidia wird sich dabei schon was gedacht haben..

Jeder der zukünftig UV oder OC betreiben möchte, muss sich mMn Control oder irgendwas holen um dort die Stabilität zu testen. 3dmark Port Royal hat meinens Wissens nach RTX, jedoch kein DLSS.. gibt wohl noch kein Benchmark-Tool dass für die Ampere Generation ausgelegt ist?

EDIT: Ich lade gerade 3Dmark herunter. Da steht was von neuem Feature DLSS bei Port Royal? Vielleicht kann ich ja doch richtig benchmarken  Zur Info, ist gerade im Sale auf Steam! -- Ist ein separater Benchmark für DLSS.. als nicht RTX + DLSS gleichzeitig?


----------



## SayprenShepard (22. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hallo auf Cyberport sind mittlerweile wieder als verfügbar ab dem 01.10. bzw. 08.10 gelistet... Die große Asus ab dem 08.10.2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe heute morgen auch ne Mail von denen bekommen das das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum beim 9.10. Liegt. Meine ROG OC habe ich da zum Glück schon bestellt als sie noch bei 829 Euro lag. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob sie das einhalten können.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. September 2020)

Daviwagi schrieb:


> Also für mich zurück auf Null..


Nicht zwangsläufig, du kannst das Ganze doch als "Normal"-Profil behalten, für die restlichen 99% der Spiele, die weder DLSS noch Raytracing haben. Bin mal gespannt auf deine weiteren Ergebnisse.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2020)

Einfach die Spannung anpassen so dass auch diese Anwendungen laufen fertig. Zweites Profil wäre auch ne sinnige Option.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. September 2020)

Überhaupt zu sehen, was da möglich ist, ist ja schon klasse.
Ich denk' ich werde mir ein Allround 24/7 Profil für jeden Fall machen, leicht Watt/Takt begrenzen(nur etwas, nicht zu extrem), dazu passend eigene Lüfterkurve und dann darf die immer so rennen.
Augenmerk liegt dabei auf einer guten Mischung aus noch entspannten Temps + Lautstärke.

Zu sehr würde ich die Karte nun auch nicht einbremsen. Sonst könnte man gleich ne 3070 nehmen. 

PS: Erst mal eine kriegen. Ich warte mal die Entspannung der Liefersituation ab.
Vorbestellen tu ich nix.


----------



## big-maec (22. September 2020)

kleiner Tipp von Igor. Ich sehe schon, demnächst kommen die Wärmeleitpad Mods.









						Simpler Pad-Mod für die GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition senkt die GDDR6X-Temperatur um satte 8 Grad | igor´sLAB
					

Ich hatte es ja unlängst bereits im Artikel "GDDR6X am Limit? Über 100 Grad bei der GeForce RTX 3080 FE im Chip gemessen!" thematisiert, dass das heißeste Modul dieser Grafikkarte im Gaming-Loop um…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## sebtb (22. September 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp von Igor. Ich sehe schon, demnächst kommen die Wärmeleitpad Mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer schaut unter seiner Custom Karte nach und checkt ob es auch so wie bei der FE ist? 🤓


----------



## skrippi (22. September 2020)

Jo Leute, weiß jemand wo ich Benchmarks und Vergleiche der customs finde? Ich bin total unschlüssig ob ich die FE oder eine custom kaufen soll. Leistungstechnisch unterscheiden die sich alle nur marginal von der FE und sind dafür aber alle locker mind. 100€ teurer. Habe nur gehört, dass wohl manche customs viel leiser sein sollen. Kennt ihr gute Vergleiche im Netz?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2020)

Customer Vergleiche gibt es noch gar nicht. Keine Ahnung, wann die kommen. Vielleicht nach dem Release der 3090.


----------



## skrippi (22. September 2020)

Ist ja schon armselig. Und sonst jemand eine Empfehlung? Einfach die günstige FE nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2020)

Die Founders gibt es ja nur bei Nvidia selbst und dort ist sie ausverkauft und nicht mal bestellbar.
Keine Ahnung wann die wieder verfügbar ist.


----------



## C_17 (22. September 2020)

Bei mir kam heute auch die Nachricht von cyberport
Lieferung möglich ab:
ASUS TUF RTX3080 OC 09.10.2020

Derweil hab ich mal im direkten Asus-Shop geschaut. Da kostet die RTX 3080 TUF OC inkl. Versand 719 €, aber leider nicht bestellbar. Werde in 2 Wochen nochmal rein schauen und wenn dann bei Asus der Shop immer noch bei dem Preis ist, bestell ich die dort. Bei Cyberport hab ich mit Versand 767,76 € bezahlt. Da spare ich 48 € ein. 

Übrigens kam die MSI RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio auch nicht gut weg:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UrXFH6SsAXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (22. September 2020)

Daviwagi schrieb:


> Habe gestern meinen Sweetspot gefunden, mehr Leistung, weniger Spannung.. und war gerade am Mem Clock übertakten.. jedoch dann gemerkt, dass alles Humbug ist was ich hier mache. Sobald mal ein Spiel kommt, wo RTX+DLSS an ist, geht der Spannungsverbrauch hoch da die RT cores und Tensor cores ebenfalls arbeiten. Dh. alle Reviews etc, die meinen 0.850 mV bzw. 0.800 mV oder co. reichen aus um die Karte so zu betreiben haben wahrscheinlich nicht gebenchmarkt mit RTX+DLSS.. Also für mich zurück auf Null..
> 
> Habe mich schon gewundert, wieso so viel Luft ist nach unten. Nvidia wird sich dabei schon was gedacht haben..
> 
> ...


Ändert die GPU einfach die eingestellte Spannung, wenn du RT oder Tensorcores nutzt? Das ist dann mit Ampere neu. Ich habe festgestellt, dass bei mir die RT Cores keine so hohen Taktraten bzw. niedrige Spannungen vertragen. Sowas kann beim Tweaken dann schon nerven, insbsondere wenn die RT Cores teilweise mal 15mins brauchen damit die einen Absturz verursachen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2020)

Ich finde die Trio allgemein nich gut diesmal. Schlechte Vram kühlung, zu heiß, billige Backplate, kein dual Bios. Die Tuf oder Gigabyte OC sind da deutlich besser.


----------



## DaHell63 (22. September 2020)

Die TUF, als oft gescholtene Billigproduktion, überrascht diesesmal positiv.


----------



## C_17 (22. September 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Die TUF, als oft gescholtene Billigproduktion, überrascht diesesmal positiv.


Das stimmt, Asus soll wohl auf die Kritik aus der RTX 2000er Serie gehört haben.
Das war auch der Grund, wieso ich bei Amazon am Freitag meine Trinity storniert habe.

Hab am Freitag dann die Asus TUF OC bestellt. Mal sehen, ob Sie noch vor dem 09.10.2020 im Asus-Shop wieder einkaufbar wird für 719 €
Dann bestell ich dort und spar nochmal.








						ASUS Onlineshop
					

Verbessertes Design ✓ NVIDIA Ampere Streaming-Multiprozessoren ✓ rekordverdächtiger Kühlleistung ✓ Axial-Tech-Lüfterdesign ▻ Jetzt kaufen!




					webshop.asus.com
				




Bis dann.


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2020)

Laut PCGH ist wie Gurdi sagt die Gigabyte OC auch sehr gut.


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. September 2020)

skrippi schrieb:


> Ist ja schon armselig. Und sonst jemand eine Empfehlung? Einfach die günstige FE nehmen?


Ich würde die aufgrund der Vram Temp nicht nehmen, ausser du moddest die noch wie Igor z.B.. Scheint so dass die Customs doch etwas kühlere VRam Temps haben.Ist aktuell noch ne Vermutung, aber die Indizien verdichten sich langsam...


----------



## Rorschach123 (22. September 2020)

ich habe schon mein neues Dark Power Pro mit 750w auf dem Schreibtisch liegen, werde aber erst umbauen, wenn die Aorus RTX 3080 Xtreme rauskommt und ich eine davon bekomme  also gefühlt 2021  

Hatte mich so darauf gefreut endlich mal meinen Bildschirm richtig auslasten zu können (WQHD, 144hz), meine 1080 (non ti, aber mit hartem OC) ist total überfordert damit. 

Bin echt mega frustriert aktuell.


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. September 2020)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> ich habe schon mein neues Dark Power Pro mit 750w auf dem Schreibtisch liegen, werde aber erst umbauen, wenn die Aorus RTX 3080 Xtreme rauskommt und ich eine davon bekomme  also gefühlt 2021
> 
> Hatte mich so darauf gefreut endlich mal meinen Bildschirm richtig auslasten zu können (WQHD, 144hz), meine 1080 (non ti, aber mit hartem OC) ist total überfordert damit.
> 
> Bin echt mega frustriert aktuell.


Ich denke die teuren Customs, wozu die aorus xtreme auch zählt, wird es spätestens in 3-4 Wochen regelmäßig verfügbar geben, einfach aufmerksam die shops deiner Wahl beobachten. Die günstigen sind gefragter...


----------



## DaHell63 (22. September 2020)

Meine GTX 1080Ti und die RTX 2070 super werden jetzt hoffentlich nicht gleich abrauchen, so
daß ich entspannt auf die EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 warten kann.
Auf die 20GB Versionen werden die geneigten Käufer wohl noch etliche Zeit warten müssen.


----------



## Knochey (22. September 2020)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> ich habe schon mein neues Dark Power Pro mit 750w auf dem Schreibtisch liegen, werde aber erst umbauen, wenn die Aorus RTX 3080 Xtreme rauskommt und ich eine davon bekomme  also gefühlt 2021
> 
> Hatte mich so darauf gefreut endlich mal meinen Bildschirm richtig auslasten zu können (WQHD, 144hz), meine 1080 (non ti, aber mit hartem OC) ist total überfordert damit.
> 
> Bin echt mega frustriert aktuell.


Meine arme GTX 1080 hat mich durch so viel begleitet und alles mitgemacht aber langsam wirds echt schwer. Wird Zeit für was neues


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

Sind ja nun gut 4,5Jahre.

War aber eben selbst überrascht, laut der Umfrage im II. Quartal haben gut 1/3 aller Teilnehmer noch 10xxer Karten verbaut. Da hätte ich doch weniger geschätzt.


----------



## Daviwagi (22. September 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ändert die GPU einfach die eingestellte Spannung, wenn du RT oder Tensorcores nutzt? Das ist dann mit Ampere neu. Ich habe festgestellt, dass bei mir die RT Cores keine so hohen Taktraten bzw. niedrige Spannungen vertragen. Sowas kann beim Tweaken dann schon nerven, insbsondere wenn die RT Cores teilweise mal 15mins brauchen damit die einen Absturz verursachen.



Ne, bleibt gleich, stürzt halt ab. Das testen wird halt schwierig. Kann sein, dass es bei einem Spiel geht, beim anderen wiederum nicht..


----------



## Xyrian (22. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich finde die Trio allgemein nich gut diesmal. Schlechte Vram kühlung, zu heiß, billige Backplate, kein dual Bios. Die Tuf oder Gigabyte OC sind da deutlich besser.


Die ist wohl generell eher ein Blender als das beworbene Flaggschiff... Das Techpowerup Review war auch ziemlich enttäuschend. 

Wenn man den gigantischen Stromverbrauch, die massive Abwärme, die Probleme bei der Chipherstellung, die kleine Menge VRam, die zugegebenermaßen seltsame Entscheidung für die Herstellung im 8nm-Prozess und die niedrige Verfügbarkeit zusammen nimmt, drängt sich einem fast wieder der Gedanke auf, das die olle 3080 eben doch ein unfertiger Zwischenschritt vor der 3080ti 20GB oder whatever ist, die dann vermutlich das überlegene 7nm Verfahren und MEHR Vram bekommt... 
Schaaatz, wo hab ich meinen Alufolienhut?!


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (22. September 2020)

Daviwagi schrieb:


> Ne, bleibt gleich, stürzt halt ab. Das testen wird halt schwierig. Kann sein, dass es bei einem Spiel geht, beim anderen wiederum nicht..


Tut mir leid ich verstehe beim besten Willen gerade nicht was du meinst. 


Xyrian schrieb:


> Wenn man den gigantischen Stromverbrauch, die massive Abwärme, die Probleme bei der Chipherstellung, die kleine Menge VRam, die zugegebenermaßen seltsame Entscheidung für die Herstellung im 8nm-Prozess und die niedrige Verfügbarkeit zusammen nimmt, drängt sich einem fast wieder der Gedanke auf, das die olle 3080 eben doch ein unfertiger Zwischenschritt vor der 3080ti 20GB oder whatever ist, die dann vermutlich das überlegene 7nm Verfahren und MEHR Vram bekommt...
> Schaaatz, wo hab ich meinen Alufolienhut?!


Ich glaube nicht das Nvidia demnächst auf 7nm wechselt. Die kommen jetzt schon nicht mit den Käufern hinterher und 7nm wird vermutlich schlechtere Ausbeuten haben.
Die 3080 ist sicher nur mit so wenig VRAM und dem günstigen Preis gekommen, um AMD unter Druck zu setzen und zu vermeiden, dass Leute unnötig zur Konsole als günstige alternative getrieben werden.
Wenn Navi released wird, denke ich wird auch Nvidia ihre Karten mit wesentlich mehr VRAM ankündigen.


----------



## Irian (22. September 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Wenn Navi released wird, denke ich wird auch Nvidia ihre Karten mit wesentlich mehr VRAM ankündigen.



Evtl. auch schon früher, wenn man den Gerüchten Glauben schenkt, dass manche der Modelle mit mehr Speicher noch mit Gratis "Watchdogs Legion" rauskommen soll, die Aktion läuft ja relativ bald ab.


----------



## big-maec (22. September 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Nvidia demnächst auf 7nm wechselt. Die kommen jetzt schon nicht mit den Käufern hinterher und 7nm wird vermutlich schlechtere Ausbeuten haben.


Ist genau anders herum Nvidia wollte 7nm haben, aber keine Kapazität mehr bekommen. Musten dann zwangsläufig auf Samsung ausweichen. Gibt auch ein Beitrag darüber.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (22. September 2020)

oh je, wenn ich lese, was die 3080 an Strom saugt, möcht ich gar nicht an die 3090 denken; wollt so eine holen, aber brauche dann ein 1000 Watt Netzteil ? bin mal auf tests gespannt, welche ja übermorgen rauskommen sollen


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2020)

Oi oi oi, Ryzen 3950X mit 3200CL14 limitiert teilweise richtig brutal, selbst in 1440p
Zweifelt wer auch ob Zen 3 das wird überhaupt ausbügeln können?^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aj7h4uc3A4U:387

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SayprenShepard (22. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sind ja nun gut 4,5Jahre.
> 
> War aber eben selbst überrascht, laut der Umfrage im II. Quartal haben gut 1/3 aller Teilnehmer noch 10xxer Karten verbaut. Da hätte ich doch weniger geschätzt.



Also gerade die 1080ti liefert ja auch an sich immer noch ne sehr gute Performance. Habe meine auch eigentlich nur in Rente geschickt weil ich cyberpunk einfach in höherer Auflösung und mit Raytracing geniessen möchte. Da habe ich die lieber jetzt verkauft wo ich noch einen wirklich guten Preis dafür bekommen habe.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

Ach, ich hätte meine 1080 auch noch, wenn da nicht Bedarf im Freundeskreis gewesen wäre. Die läuft heute immer noch top für meinen Kollegen auf FullHD.

Aber für eine GPU trotzdem ein stolzes Alter, manch einer hat inzwischen 3x das Gehäuse gewechselt.


----------



## sLiX (22. September 2020)

Hatte vor der 3080 noch eine 980Ti


----------



## Xyrian (22. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Hatte vor der 3080 noch eine 980Ti


Ha, ich habe jetzt noch eine 970. Läuft immer noch super, aber an 4K ist nicht mal zu denken...


----------



## RtZk (22. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Oi oi oi, Ryzen 3950X mit 3200CL14 limitiert teilweise richtig brutal, selbst in 1440p
> Zweifelt wer auch ob Zen 3 das wird überhaupt ausbügeln können?^^
> 
> 
> ...



Ist nur ein weiteres Beispiel in dem man sieht, dass der Vorteil von PCI-E 4.0 in Spielen außerhalb des VRAM Limits bei 0 liegt.


----------



## foxdragon (22. September 2020)

freezer255 schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte berichten wie es dann mit dem 750 er Netzteil läuft ?



Mit dem Straight Power 750 sieht es gut aus. 
Wenn ich einfach den Valley Benchmark und Cinebench R20 parallel laufen lasse komme ich so laut Wattmesser auf eine Gesamtauslastung von ca. 550-570w vom Gesamtsystem! 
Mein i7-10700 läuft mit um die 159w und die Ventus 3080 mit so max. 316w in diesem Szenario.
Habe auch 9 Lüfter (mit RGB) und 1 AIO Pumpe noch am laufen.
Kein Wunder, dass das Straight Power 550 damit überfordert war.

Grüße


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2020)

Watch Dogs: Legion PC Specs Revealed
					

[UPDATED] Learn more about the array of display and performance options and what you need to run the game on Ultra settings.




					news.ubisoft.com
				



4k VRAM Verbrauch... 10GB FTW^^


----------



## Xyrian (22. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Watch Dogs: Legion PC Specs Revealed
> 
> 
> [UPDATED] Learn more about the array of display and performance options and what you need to run the game on Ultra settings.
> ...


Hieß es nicht seitens Nvidia, dass durch den schnellen Speicher weniger davon gebraucht wird, weil der effizienter verwaltet werden kann, oder sowas? Da war doch was. Am Ende haben die Recht...


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2020)

Leute machen wir uns nix vor, die Karten sind so schnell, dass ein Großteil der CPUs bzw eigentlich alle mit stock Settings limitieren, selbst in 1440p. Entweder man tuned die CPUs ordentlich inkl. dem RAM oder man muss auf schnellere CPUs warten, worauf ich hinaus will ist, das man die GPUs etwas länger haben wird im Rechner dadurch und der VRAM Verbrauch wird sicherlich nicht weniger in Zukunft, nicht ohne Grund wurde es unter anderem auch von der PCGH stark kritisiert. Es ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß, auch wenn die Karten sauschnell sind, der VRAM könnte in Zukunft zum Stolperstein werden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. September 2020)

Ja, machen wir uns nix vor:


*1440p / High Settings*


CPU: Intel Core i7-7700K / AMD Ryzen 5 2600
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060S or AMD Radeon RX 5700
VRAM: *8GB*

Wollen wir wegen nicht von Ultra auf High runterschalten evtl. 500€ mehr ausgeben, für eine 3080 20GB ?
Man munkelt ja schon um die 1200€(insgesamt) wegen der 10GB mehr.

Ansonsten unterscheiden die Karten sich bestimmt gar nicht mehr groß. Natürlich noch mehr Saft im Rahmen um ~ 20-30 Watt allein für den Speicher(GDDR6x) mehr.

Nicht jeder muss 4k immer alles ultra mit 60 fps zocken.
Eigentlich zocken bisher noch kaum Leute in 4k.

Für hohe fps und wqhd sollte es doch reichen !?


----------



## Xyrian (22. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder muss 4k immer alles ultra mit 60 fps zocken.
> Eigentlich zocken bisher noch kaum Leute in 4k.


Na, also wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte... Sieht schon alles viel besser aus in 4K. Sogar Aquanox von 2003 sieht in 4k wieder richtig gut aus.

Edit: Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich persönlich eher 4K60 habe, als 1440p120. Ich spiel hauptsächlich Singleplayer wegen der Story, und da ist mir die Grafik wichtiger als die Reaktionszeit. Mag sein, dass andere Leute da andere Ansprüche haben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. September 2020)

Naja, jeder hat so seine Ziele. Muss man halt entsprechend schauen.
Hab ja nix dagegen wenn jemand 4k zocken will.

Nur für WQHD sollte das ne super Karte sein, wenn man halt auf höhere fps steht.
Scheinbar is dann der Speicher auch noch nicht so sehr das Problem, wie in 4k/Ultra, wie ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (22. September 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Ist genau anders herum Nvidia wollte 7nm haben, aber keine Kapazität mehr bekommen. Musten dann zwangsläufig auf Samsung ausweichen. Gibt auch ein Beitrag darüber.


Und nun? Sollen sie auf einen teureren Prozess mit vorrausichtlich geringeren Yields wechseln, wo ihnen die Karten aus den Händen gerissen werden?
Zumal die jetzt sicher keine Kapazitäten haben wenn sie die vor 3-4 Monaten schon nicht hatten.


----------



## RtZk (22. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder muss 4k immer alles ultra mit 60 fps zocken.
> Eigentlich zocken bisher noch kaum Leute in 4k.



Der Anteil der Leute die in 4k spielen ist bei den Leuten die eine 700€ Grafikkarte kaufen sicherlich nicht klein.
Die Konsolen haben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, 8 GB GDDR6 für den VRAM, diesen werden dann quasi alle Entwickler nutzen, dann wird das Spiel was hauptsächlich für Konsole programmiert wird auf den PC geported, wie immer richtig schlecht und dann werden aus den 8 GB wohl ab und an mal mehr als 10 GB.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. September 2020)

Wenn du 700-780€ für ne 10GB Karte ausgeben könntest und 1200-1300€ für ne 20GB Karte(fast das doppelte), würdest du wirklich zur teureren Karte greifen ?

Isses das in den einzelnen Titeln wert, wo man das dann echt nutzen könnte ?
Oder meint ihr etwa die nächsten 2 Jahre brauchen plötzlich 80% der Spiele min. 10+ GB ?

Versuche das nur realitsisch einzuschätzen.
Vor allem für WQHD.

Ich mein, wenn jetzt wirklich recht plötzlich eine 3080 20GB für 900€ käme ... öhm nö ... vergessen wir das gleich mal wieder.  Die 10GB Karten kosten ja teilweise schon über 800€.


----------



## Xyrian (22. September 2020)

Es fühlt sich halt zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit wieder so an, als gäbs was neues. Ein merklicher Schritt vorwärts, mit 4K, Raytracing, DLSS oder wie das heißt... Und das einigermaßen bezahlbar.
Seit der 1080 gab's nichts vergleichbares.
2080ti? Joa, aber unausgereift und viel zu teuer für das was sie konnte. Zu langsam für 4K, zu teuer für 1080p... Zuwenig Spiele mit RT. Das kommt jetzt erst alles.


----------



## SayprenShepard (22. September 2020)

Interessant wäre mal zu wissen inwiefern DLSS das ganze in Spielen etwas abfedern kann. Angeblich soll das ja im Bereich VRAM nochmal für ne gute Entlastung sorgen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. September 2020)

Also ich kauf ne 10GB Karte unter 800€.
Feddich.

Wird voraussichtlich in 2 Jahren eh wieder getauscht, also kurz vor der nächsten Gen vertickt.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (22. September 2020)

Zocken ohne OLED (und 4k)?!
 Seit langem undenkbar...


----------



## RtZk (22. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wenn du 700-780€ für ne 10GB Karte ausgeben könntest und 1200-1300€ für ne 20GB Karte(fast das doppelte), würdest du wirklich zur teureren Karte greifen ?
> 
> Isses das in den einzelnen Titeln wert, wo man das dann echt nutzen könnte ?
> Oder meint ihr etwa die nächsten 2 Jahre brauchen plötzlich 80% der Spiele min. 10+ GB ?
> ...



Alle wichtigen Mulitplattform Titel werden hauptsächlich für die Konsolen programmiert, denn hier liegt das große Geld, bisher hatten die Konsolen wenig RAM (und damit auch VRAM) und lahme CPU‘s beides ändert sich nun.
Eine gewisse Frist wird es wohl noch geben solange Spiele noch für die PS4 und Xbox One, sowie die jeweiligen Refreshs programmiert werden.
Sollten die AMD Karten etwas taugen und 16 GB haben, kommt die 20 GB 3080 wohl recht flott für den gleichen Preis wie die dann „alte“ 10 GB 3080. 
Die Versionen stehen laut den ganzen Leaks ja sowieso bereit.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2020)

Ja jetzt kommts drauf an was die neuen Radeon leisten werden und wie schnell NV seine Lieferprobleme in den griff kriegt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> kommt die 20 GB 3080 wohl recht flott für den gleichen Preis wie die dann „alte“ 10 GB 3080.



Und *dann* wachst du auf.


----------



## RtZk (22. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Und *dann* wachst du auf.



Konkurrenz senkt die Preise, sieht man toll bei den CPUs. Die Marge bei einer 3080 wird sowieso verdammt hoch sein und allzu teuer ist der VRAM für NVIDIA nicht. Nur wenn AMD nichts auf Kette bekommt würde eine 20 GB Version deutlich teurer werden.


----------



## Realchicken (22. September 2020)

4k muss bei mir min 80-90 fps haben ( oled + gamepad ) 

Ansonsten halt WQHD 165 hz dauerhaft wären schön


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2020)

Hier mal eine frische News im Anhang.

Bonus Video 3080 UV




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eqwKkGkILzs:192

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sLiX (22. September 2020)

Realchicken schrieb:


> 4k muss bei mir min 80-90 fps haben ( oled + gamepad )
> 
> Ansonsten halt WQHD 165 hz dauerhaft wären schön



Bei CS oder sonstigen kompetitiven Spielen gehe ich da mit. Aber bei Singleplayerspielen wie Assassins Creed oder Witcher genügen auch auf einem WQHD 144HZ Bildschirm 80-90FPS mehr als dicke. Ich sehe da kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied zu 120/144FPS.


----------



## DaHell63 (23. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja jetzt kommts drauf an was die neuen Radeon leisten werden und wie schnell NV seine Lieferprobleme in den griff kriegt.


AMD muß erst einmal selbst flächendeckend liefern können um Nvidia wankelmütige Kunden
wegzufischen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFz9afj8lu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da werden die ganzen normalen Reviewer wohl etwas angepisst sein xD


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. September 2020)

Linus darf auch schon





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDUnSsx62j8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. September 2020)

Ich meine im ersten Video rausgehört zu haben(im letzten Abschnitt), dass er doch höhere fps bevorzugt. Genau wie ich. 

1440p läuft halt fluffiger. 

Aber ansonsten natürlich schon interessant, was da technisch langsam möglich ist.
Fand das Video schon gut gemacht und interessant.
Jetzt gleich das nächste von Linus gucken. 

edit: Crank.
Also Linus hat ja dank Nvidia nochmal ein drauf gesetzt. Das war schon heftig, was Technik angeht. Übertreiber TV für 30k ? 

Naja ... aber bestärkt mich, dass ich für mich genau richtig liege, mit nativ 1440p, wo die auch von hochrechnen, für 8k, damit's flüssig läuft.
Die haben aber nur 60 fps.
Ich hab dann eher 100 gelockt. 
Und sieht auch nich shice aus, auf 32".

Eher mein Ding.
Aber jeder wie er mag.
Schön, dass es Möglichkeiten gibt.

Die 3090 is eigentlich auch Crank.
Schöne Technik.
Aber für das Plus an Leistung mir n Tick zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich meine im ersten Video rausgehört zu haben(im letzten Abschnitt), dass er doch höhere fps bevorzugt. Genau wie ich.
> 
> 1440p läuft halt fluffiger.
> 
> ...



Mich beeindruckt DLSS, von 1440p auf 8K hochskaliert und trotzdem so scharfe Texturen... Aber noch ist es für mich nicht soweit, ich Wechsel erst auf 4k/8k wenn auch die rechen Leistung im schnitt für 100Hz/FPS reicht..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. September 2020)

... plus das Ganze auch noch relativ entspannt bezahlbar ist und es natürlich auch gute Preis-/Leistungsmonitore in dem Bereich gibt, die man tatsächlich auch kaufen möchte.


----------



## Xyrian (23. September 2020)

Der Trick ist, sich nirgends Monitore anzusehen, die über 60 Frames schaffen, dann vermisst man auch nichts 
Haha, Vsync macht brrrrrrr...


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. September 2020)

Ich will G-Sync/freesync und 100 Hz+ nicht mehr missen. Ab 80+ bin ich zufrieden... Hatte bis vor 2 Jahren einen 4K Moni mit 60 Hz, war schön, aber immer Details runterschrauben, jede Gen das Top Modell kaufen war bissel uncool. Seit dem ich wieder zurück auf 1440p bin inkl. Sync und mehr als 60 Hz, will ich auch nicht wieder zurück...


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> AMD muß erst einmal selbst flächendeckend liefern können um Nvidia wankelmütige Kunden
> wegzufischen.


Kein Hersteller liefert flächendeckend zum Launch, das war noch nie anders. Kunden gibt es mehr als genug.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kein Hersteller liefert flächendeckend zum Launch, das war noch nie anders. Kunden gibt es mehr als genug.



Ja, da muss man sich scheinbar jedes Mal aufs Neue dran gewöhnen. 
Wirklich komisch, dass Hersteller nicht erst 5 Milliarden Einheiten produzieren und dann erst releasen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

Ich versteh auch nicht warum alle immer das aufs neue überraschend finden.
Das der Launch so läuft war absolut klar,zudem haben wir die Miner wieder im Markt derzeit.
Entwederbuy on relase oder warten bis die Nachfrage abflacht. Die 2080Ti hatte auch ne bescheidene Verfügbarkeit,die VII ebenso,die Vega Karten usw. usw.

Die Preise die einembereits für eine 3080 gezahlt werden nur damit man das Teil2-3Wochen früher im Rechner hat sind absolut absurd.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Preise die einembereits für eine 3080 gezahlt werden nur damit man das Teil2-3Wochen früher im Rechner hat sind absolut absurd.



Vor allem, wenn man bei der 80er mal schaut, wie gut bereits so manches "entry-level" Modell ist, nicht nur, aber auch von Asus.
Das hätte ich nich erwartet, von der Qualität her. Bin da positiv überrascht und werd diesmal die Strix wohl nicht vermissen.

Da musste Asus den Ruf diesmal wohl wieder etwas mehr nach oben pushen, wie's aussieht.
Gut, falls man eine kriegt.


----------



## Realchicken (23. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Bei CS oder sonstigen kompetitiven Spielen gehe ich da mit. Aber bei Singleplayerspielen wie Assassins Creed oder Witcher genügen auch auf einem WQHD 144HZ Bildschirm 80-90FPS mehr als dicke. Ich sehe da kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied zu 120/144FPS.



Ich empfinde bei WQHD mit Maus und Tastatur leider unter 90-100 fps als nicht mehr smooth genug beim umschauen  

60 hz / fps wird dann fürs Auge und beim umschauen unangenehm.

Schon strange wie nur 20 fps mehr das optische Problem bei mir beseitigen.


----------



## wari (23. September 2020)

Dass die RTX 3090 laut Leaks aktuell wohl nur knapp 10% mehr Leistung bietet, bestätigt ja die Vermutung, dass sich die Karte mit ihrem völlig überdimensioniertem VRAM primär gar nicht an Gamer richtet.. Aber Ich wünsche allen Ultra- Enthusiasten viel Spaß beim Geld ausgeben und zocken von Zero Dawn mit ordentlich Ram-Puffer, immerhin gut fürs Gefühl.


Würde man jetzt die Lücke zwischen  80er und 90er mit einer 3080TI/Super mit mehr Ram schließen, würde das wiederum Leistungstechnisch keinen Sinn machen, weil man dann ja so schnell wie die 3090 wäre, oder nur paar % schneller als die 3080, sofern die Leaks stimmen. Aber gibt glaub immer nur genug Hardwareexperten die denken, mehr VRAM würde auch automatisch mehr Leistung bedeuten.

Aber das sind dann vermutlich auch die, die denken, dass ein belegter VRAM immer bedeutet, dass der VRAM am Limit arbeitet und die GPU dann nicht mehr zukunftssicher ist, da weiß man dann ja direkt, "wo die Reise in Zukunft hingeht".


----------



## DaHell63 (23. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht warum alle immer das aufs neue überraschend finden.


Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht warum Du Nvidias Lieferprobleme ansprichst.
Ist doch eh normal und wird bei AMD nicht anders sein.


----------



## Maggolos (23. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Für die Amazonier  Wer bis 16:00 geordert hat, sollte eine hohe Chance haben, dass in den nächsten 7 Tage eine Versandnachricht erscheint.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

Ich verstehe nicht warum du das direkt wieder irgendwie negativ auslegen möchtest. Es ist nun mal schlicht ein Lieferproblem vorhanden derzeit. Da kann NV aber wenig zu, ein Paperlaunch war das nicht, ich hab die Paletten gesehen.


----------



## RavionHD (23. September 2020)

RTX 3080 20GB und RTX 3070ti 16GB wurden bestätigt:








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 20 GB, RTX 3070 SUPER/TI & GeForce RTX 3060 Graphics Cards Confirmed By Galax
					

NVIDIA's GeForce RTX 3080 20 GB, GeForce RTX 3070 16 GB and GeForce RTX 3060 graphics cards have been confirmed by AIB GALAX.




					wccftech.com
				




Angeblich 899$ für die RTX 3080 20GB.




Maggolos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Für die Amazonier  Wer bis 16:00 geordert hat, sollte eine hohe Chance haben, dass in den nächsten 7 Tage eine Versandnachricht erscheint.


Cool, habe um 15:55 bestellt.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (23. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich will G-Sync/freesync und 100 Hz+ nicht mehr missen. Ab 80+ bin ich zufrieden... Hatte bis vor 2 Jahren einen 4K Moni mit 60 Hz, war schön, aber immer Details runterschrauben, jede Gen das Top Modell kaufen war bissel uncool. Seit dem ich wieder zurück auf 1440p bin inkl. Sync und mehr als 60 Hz, will ich auch nicht wieder zurück...



mehr als 1440p macht für mich gar keinen Sinn, da ich (bald 60) die Sachen sowieso immer weniger scharf sehe, auch mit Brille


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

scheint ein interessanter Herbst zu wer,den


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (23. September 2020)

wenn die 20 GB Variante für 900 Euronen kommt, würde ich diese in Betracht ziehen


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. September 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> mehr als 1440p macht für mich gar keinen Sinn, da ich (bald 60) die Sachen sowieso immer weniger scharf sehe, auch mit Brille


kannst ja Downscalen auf 720p auf die "natürliche Auflösung". Sorry, der musste jetzt sein...


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> wenn die 20 GB Variante für 900 Euronen kommt, würde ich diese in Betracht ziehen


Denke auch dass dies die attraktivste Karte im Lineup wird.


----------



## Elidorian (23. September 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> wenn die 20 GB Variante für 900 Euronen kommt, würde ich diese in Betracht ziehen


Aktuell Preisempfehlung von NV 699$ und du bekommst sie ab 799€ aufwärts.  Was meinst du welche Preise dann rauskommen bei NV 899$?


----------



## RavionHD (23. September 2020)

Elidorian schrieb:


> Aktuell Preisempfehlung von NV 699$ und du bekommst sie ab 799€ aufwärts.  Was meinst du welche Preise dann rauskommen bei NV 899$?


Ich habe 2 bestellt, einmal um 723 Euro (Zotac), einmal um 769 Euro (Asus TUF). Und die UVP in Österreich liegt bei 719 Euro.
Heißt die Base Custommodelle der RTX 3080 20GB dürften sich zwischen 900-1000 Euro bewegen.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (23. September 2020)

Elidorian schrieb:


> Aktuell Preisempfehlung von NV 699$ und du bekommst sie ab 799€ aufwärts.  Was meinst du welche Preise dann rauskommen bei NV 899$?


schluck, dann 1000 Euro oder mehr ? naja, werd mal warten bis Zen3 rauskommt und dann den Markt beobachten; gucke mit Argusaugen auf eine neue Karte


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. September 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> RTX 3080 20GB und RTX 3070ti 16GB wurden bestätigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach der Präsentationsfolie wird die 3070Ti  zwischen der 2080Ti und 3080 eingeordnet, mit einer klaren Tendenz zur 2080Ti und einem dicken 16GB Speicherpolster für 599$ (???). Der Zugewinn zu einer 1080Ti / 2070S wäre hier auch noch ordentlich.

Sollte das so kommen wird die Karte für meine Kaufentscheidung der Gegenpart zum BigNavi Angebot.

Mit den paar Tagen Abstand zur Präsentation der 3080 sind mir die vermuteten 899$ für die 3080 20GB einfach zu viel. Nicht weil sie es im Vergleich zu den anderen vorhandenen Karten nicht Wert wäre, sondern weil mir die 899$ inzwischen einfach generall eine Nummer zu groß sind. Ein 130-150€ Wasserkühler kommt ja auch noch dazu.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. September 2020)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Mit den paar Tagen Abstand zur Präsentation der 3080 sind mir die vermuteten 899$ für die 3080 20GB einfach zu viel. Nicht weil sie es im Vergleich zu den anderen vorhandenen Karten nicht Wert wäre, sondern weil mir die 899$ inzwischen einfach generall eine Nummer zu groß sind. Ein 130-150€ Wasserkühler kommt ja auch noch dazu.



Ich denke, diese Größenordnung war zu erwarten und solang die Karten letztlich nicht jenseits der 1200€ gehandelt werden passt das schon. Ich befürchte aber, dass sich trotzdem einige Hersteller dazu hinreißen lassen und diese Modelle künstlich dermaßen aufblasen, dass der Abstand zur 3090 am Ende gar nicht so groß ist.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

Die beiden Varainten werden sich schlussendlich gegenseitig in der Wage halten denke ich, eine 10GB Karte mit der selben Leistung kann nicht viel günstiger sein als eine 20GB Karte bzw.anders herum.


----------



## Duvar (23. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich will G-Sync/freesync und 100 Hz+ nicht mehr missen. Ab 80+ bin ich zufrieden... Hatte bis vor 2 Jahren einen 4K Moni mit 60 Hz, war schön, aber immer Details runterschrauben, jede Gen das Top Modell kaufen war bissel uncool. Seit dem ich wieder zurück auf 1440p bin inkl. Sync und mehr als 60 Hz, will ich auch nicht wieder zurück...


Geht mir genauso, hab seit locker 6 Jahren nur auf 4k (bzw UHD) 60Hz gezockt. War zunächst ein 4k Dell Monitor in 24 Zoll (ja viel zu klein), später dann 43 Zoll TV mit HDR und mittlerweile auf 3440x1440 mit nativ 100Hz+Gsync  (übertaktbar auf 115Hz) und ja man merkt definitiv den Unterschied. Habe mir auch gedacht wie konnte ich nur solange @ 60Hz zocken? Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich nicht voll zufrieden mit dem Monitor, aber das ist eine andere Story.
Nun mal zur 3090, alta was das für ein Brocken ist gell? Damit kannste ja einen erschlagen, ein richtiger Oger von Karte.
Schön für jene die das nötige Kleingeld dafür investieren, verglichen mit den Titan Preisen oder der 2080Ti ist der Preis ok, aber verglichen mit der 3080 ein No Go. Die 3080 20GB Version oder 3070 Super 16GB sind wohl the way to go für Nvidia Käufer, falls AMD nix bringt wären diese Karten auf meinem Radar.


----------



## HisN (23. September 2020)

Der Afterburner hat ja vor ein paar Tagen ein Update bekommen, und es gibt zwei kleine Änderungen in der VRAM- Beobachtung.
Zusätzlich zur globalen VRAM-Belegung kann der Afterburner jetzt auch eine VRAM-Belegung per Prozess überwachen. D.h. er zeigt zusätzlich an, wie viel der generellen VRAM-Usage jetzt von einem einzelnen Prozess verursacht wird.

Das erleichert die allgemeine Betrachtung, wenn man so möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht dass das beim Spitzenreiter was ändern würde^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir können also die Betrachtung vom genutzten VRAM "verbessern".

Unwinder stellt dabei auch klar, was die Sensoren anzeigen.



> I forgot to document one more tiny but interesting feature of recently published 4.6.3 beta 2. GPU.dll monitoring plugin was upgraded and received 2 new performance counters: “GPU dedicated memory \ process” and “GPU shared memory \ process”, so you may give it a try. The counters are displaying local and non-local VRAM commits for foreground process, so you may use them to see how much VRAM is allocated by the game you’re currently playing and compare it with total system-wide VRAM usage. The counters were added to help you to compare apples to apples and oranges to oranges, because recently there was rather interesting post @ resetera (https://www.resetera.com/threads/vra...enough.280976/) dedicated to VRAM usage measurement. While it contains a few true statements, it also contains good porting of misunderstanding and false claims and in result it confuses readers even more. So the post claims that:
> 
> - Games use less VRAM than you see in GPU-Z, MSI AB, Precision, HwInfo etc. That’s correct statement. Games run in multitasking environment. Games do not own whole VRAM exclusively, it is shared between all running processes in the system. Even before you start your game, standard background applications of almost every modern PC like Steam, internet browsers, background video streaming/recording applications and even OS itself (e.g. DWM aka Desktop Windows Manager, OS component responsible for hardware accelerated desktop windows rendering) eat from few hundred megabytes to few gigabytes of VRAM. All that dedicated VRAM consumed by background processes also counts and displayed in total VRAM usage in tools mentioned above. Total dedicated VRAM minus VRAM consumed by all background processes form VRAM budget for a game, i.e. amount of VRAM the game can commit and use without causing VRAM evictions for other processes and degrading system performance. The budget is expected to be less (sometimes few gigabytes less) than total amount of VRAM installed on your graphics card.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggolos (23. September 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 bestellt, einmal um 723 Euro (Zotac), einmal um 769 Euro (Asus TUF). Und die UVP in Österreich liegt bei 719 Euro.
> Heißt die Base Custommodelle der RTX 3080 20GB dürften sich zwischen 900-1000 Euro bewegen.



Leider kommt jetzt eine Welle von Amazon-Storno-Mails, betrifft wahrscheinlich (fast) alle.


----------



## RavionHD (23. September 2020)

Maggolos schrieb:


> Leider kommt jetzt eine Welle von Amazon-Storno-Mails, betrifft wahrscheinlich (fast) alle.


Ja, meine wurde auch storniert, genauso wie andere im Forum bzw Jene von einem Freund.


----------



## Duvar (23. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vT1MBQx4-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. September 2020)

Also wenn die 3080 20GB wirklich für 900$ FE kommt, würde meine Schätzung ja hinkommen, zwischen 900-1250€, je nach Custom Modell. Es ändert sich somit für mich nix.

Rechne also weiterhin mit Preisen um die ~ 1000€ _für die 10GB mehr_, wegen etwas aufwändigerem Kühler usw. .
Ob einem das 2-300€ mehr wert is, kann ja jeder selber checken, nach eigenen Bedürfnissen, ob man davon eher mehr(z.B. UHD/Ultra), oder weniger(z.B. WQHD/High) profitieren würde.

Naja ... gibt wenigstens Auswahl für alle.
So gesehen ganz ok.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen: Das sind *die Releasepreise !*

Die Pascal 1080 is auch um die ~ 750€ gestartet(Custom Modelle).

Später fiel der Preis der immerhin "normalen 80er", so z.B. der Palit Gamerock, als einfacheres Entry level Modell, nach einer gewissen Einführungsphase, nach 5 Monaten bereits um 100€. Später noch weiter.

Man kann ja nach 3080 20GB Start (Ti/Super) nach 6-9 Monaten schon mal nach gebrauchten Modellen, für 5-600€ Ausschau halten.

Ich hab damals meine gebrauchte 1080Ti Strix OC, die 9 Monate alt war,  für 570€ gekauft und die dann noch lang über 2 Jahre genutzt, bevor ich sie für um die 450€ vertickt hab, kurz bevor Ampere gelauncht ist.

Also alles in allem sieht die Lage eigentlich recht "normal" aus, außer dass jetzt zu Beginn wirklich recht mickrige Vorratsbestände da waren.
Aber es stimmt schon, dass es egal gewesen wäre, wie viel da war, es wäre einfach alles weggekauft worden, egal wie viel es war.

So gesehen nützt im Grunde für Interessenten nur _abwarten, bis die richtig dicken Lieferungen nach und nach eintrudeln_ und den Markt langsam sättigen.
Kann ne Weile dauern. 1-2 Wochen wird wohl die größte Durststrecke noch dauern. Aber allein dadurch, dass noch die 3090 kommt und BigNavi, wird sich das dann langsam entzerren.

Und einige werden vielleicht doch keine normale "80er" kaufen und ne Ti holen, mit 20GB.
Die Wartezeit lässt einen eh immer weiter Richtung 3080Ti 20GB warten(ob man will, oder nicht  ), so lange man keine normale 3080 bekommt.


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (23. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier mal eine frische News im Anhang.
> 
> Bonus Video 3080 UV
> 
> ...



Mist. Obwohl ich das jetzt einfach mal stumpf exakt so wie in dem Video nachgemacht habe, funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Games stürzen ziemlich unmotiviert ab....


----------



## Duvar (23. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Mist. Obwohl ich das jetzt einfach mal stumpf exakt so wie in dem Video nachgemacht habe, funktioniert das bei mir nicht. Games stürzen ziemlich unmotiviert ab....




Na dann mach es nicht ganz so hoch wie in dem Video. Gut möglich das Tester bessere Samples zugeschickt bekommen.
Teste es mit 1750-1780MHz


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (23. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na dann mach es nicht ganz so hoch wie in dem Video. Gut möglich das Tester bessere Samples zugeschickt bekommen.
> Teste es mit 1750-1780MHz


Volltreffer! Auf 1780MHz läuft es absolut stabil. Ein bisschen Puffer lasse ich einfach - ist besser, als wenn einem plötzlich ein Game abstürzt und man weiß nicht warum. Max Board Power Draw bei 251W. So gut wie kein FPS Verlust. Das macht ja richtig Spaß  

Muss jetzt mal testen, ob das bei Games mit RTX ON auch stabil bleibt


----------



## Duvar (23. September 2020)

Was haste für ein Monitor mit wv Hz? Ggf kannst du auch ein FPS Limit reinhauen um noch mehr zu sparen, aber nur wenn die FPS deutlich über der Hertzzahl deines Monitors sind, oder wenn du Games zockst, die auch mit 60 FPS richtig easy zu spielen sind (zB mit Controller, keine schnellen Shooter), kannst du die FPS auch limitieren. Je nach Game und je nach Monitor und je nach Settings muss man nicht Vollgas fahren mit der GPU/CPU, einfach mal den Umständen entsprechend diverse Profile erstellen. Mein erstes Profil mit einer 3080 wäre wahrscheinlich bei 0.7V^^ (für Games die nicht anspruchsvoll sind und auch weniger FPS ggf ausreichen), dann 0.75V, dann 0,8V und zum finale 0.85V (für Games wo ich alles aus der GPU holen muss und keine wirklichen Kompromisse bei den Grafiksettings machen will). Ihr könnt doch beim MSI Afterburner mehrere Profile abspeichern, es ist auch witzig zu sehen, wenn du dann ingame bist und stehen bleibst und mal durch die Profile switchst um zu sehen, wie wenig du in der Regel eigentlich verlierst.

Ganz ehrlich, die TUF finde ich auf den ersten Blick besser mit ihrem separaten VRAM Kühler:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnI94ReQusE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

Der Vram Kühler mit der Heatpipe ist super!


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

GeForce RTX 3080 sees increasing reports of crashes in games - VideoCardz.com
					

An increasing number of users are reporting the crash to desktop (CTD) issues with factory-overclocked NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 graphics cards. The issues were reported on various forums and social media platforms. Users are reporting a crash to desktop issues with custom GeForce RTX 3080 models...




					videocardz.com
				











						GeForce RTX 3080: Inhaber berichten vermehrt von Abstürzen in Spielen
					

Viele Interessenten warten noch auf die Möglichkeit, eine RTX 3080 überhaupt kaufen zu können, da berichten erste Inhaber von Problemen.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Die Karten sind so ********************* gebinnt das die 0er Chips schon bei Stocktakt raus peaken.
Das selbe Problem deckelt einen auch total beim OC der 0er Chips. Die Fertigung bzw. das Binning ist schon echt hart grenzwertig ausgelegt.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. September 2020)

Bislang bin ich von der Asus TUF echt angetan. Ich wüsste mal zu gerne, wie sich einerseits die Wärmeentwicklung der Karte und die Umdrehungen  der Lüfter @ Stock in einem 4k/60 Cap in einem fordernden Spiel verhalten und andererseits wie warm die Karte im gleichen Einsatzszenario mit einem 0.85V Profil @ 1000rpm wird. Und wieviel sie in den jeweiligen Settings schluckt.


----------



## Ampre (23. September 2020)

Hier eine Interessante News von Computerbase so im Nachhinein. Selbst Nvidia rechnet bei der 3090 nur mit 10-15% mehr Performance zur 3080. Das ist wirklich schwach. 









						GeForce RTX 3090: Nvidia entschuldigt schon im Vorfeld die geringe Stückzahl
					

Auch die neue Speerspitze mit „Gaming-Ampere“ wird zum Start am Donnerstag nur in homöopathischen Dosen von Nvidia verabreicht.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2020)

850mv= ~285Watt
1000Umdrehungen dabei halte ich für grenzwertig, 1500 sind aber bereits leise bei der Karte. Im Quietmode mündet das so bei rund 1300Umdrehungen bei 70Grad.

Mit einem Cap kann man ja keine validen Daten produzieren, das kannst du nur selbst für dich testen.
Ich arbeite aktuell an einer Zusammenfassung meiner Messungen. To be continued


----------



## Xaphyr (23. September 2020)

Merci. Also 850mV~285W~1300pm~70°C klingt doch gar nicht so übel.
Aber wieso wäre das mit einem Cap nicht valide? Es geht mir ja spezifisch um dieses Szenario, das wäre doch zweckgebunden durchaus rational?


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (23. September 2020)

denke, auch die 3090 wird schnell vergriffen sein; hoffe, dass die Situation in 8 Wochen besser aussieht


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Bislang bin ich von der Asus TUF echt angetan. Ich wüsste mal zu gerne, wie sich einerseits die Wärmeentwicklung der Karte und die Umdrehungen  der Lüfter @ Stock in einem 4k/60 Cap in einem fordernden Spiel verhalten und andererseits wie warm die Karte im gleichen Einsatzszenario mit einem 0.85V Profil @ 1000rpm wird. Und wieviel sie in den jeweiligen Settings schluckt.





Xaphyr schrieb:


> Merci. Also 850mV~285W~1300pm~70°C klingt doch gar nicht so übel.
> Aber wieso wäre das mit einem Cap nicht valide? Es geht mir ja spezifisch um dieses Szenario, das wäre doch zweckgebunden durchaus rational?



Weil sich der Lastzustand nicht auf eine andere Anwendung übertragen lässt. 60Fps im Time Ex sind halb mehr Last als 60Fps in Disney Adventure.


----------



## Xyrian (24. September 2020)

Ich bin heute morgen in kaltem Schweiß gebadet aufgewacht, nachdem ich geträumt hatte dass meine Trio angekommen ist und ich die nicht benutzen konnte weil mir der dritte 8polige Stromstecker fehlt... Also um halb 6 ausm Bett gesprungen und schlaftrunken zum PC getaumelt um nachzusehen.
Und tatsächlich, das Kabel was ich rausgesucht hatte war von einem beQuiet, das passt nicht an mein RM850i. 
Hab jetzt die letzten zwei Stunden das Haus auf den Kopf gestellt, und hab es tatsächlich gefunden. Halleluja!

Hoffentlich kommt das blöde Ding bald. Die Warterei macht mich fertig...


----------



## Sinusspass (24. September 2020)

Macht ja nichts, ich habe geträumt, dass PCGH einen riesigen Laden wie ein Baumarkt hat, bin dahingefahren, weil ich irgendwas großes kaufen wollte und währenddessen wurde mir ein geliehener BMW X6 geklaut. 

Jetzt aber BTT:
Mich würde echt mal die Übertaktbarkeit unter Wasser mit quasi offenem Powerlimit interessieren, ich frage mich, was man da mit Gewalt noch so an Leistung rausquetschen kann.
Dank der verfluchten SLI-Politik von Nvidia kann ich ja bei 2 2080ti bleiben, aber es juckt schon etwas, aufzurüsten sidezugraden (gibt es das Wort?) auf eine gute custom 3090 und das Ding ans Limit zu takten. Der Vram würde sicher auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (24. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Oi oi oi, Ryzen 3950X mit 3200CL14 limitiert teilweise richtig brutal, selbst in 1440p
> Zweifelt wer auch ob Zen 3 das wird überhaupt ausbügeln können?^^
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da bin ich auch schon gespannt, bei mir kommt im Weihnachtsurlaub der nächste Umbau auf Ryzen 4XXX, da muss einfach mal was neues her und Intel überzeugt mich gerade nicht wirklich.
Mein 4930K @4,3GHz läuft da schon zu oft am Limit für die 1080ti in 3440x1440. Mich würde es zwar reizen die GPU auch gleich mit upzugraden aber ich habe da noch keine RTX+DLSS Titel in Aussicht die ich unbedingt spielen will so werde ich wohl die Generation aussetzen.


----------



## deady1000 (24. September 2020)

Leute ich hoffe die MSI RTX3080 Ventus OC macht bei mir nicht solche Probleme. Habe im Computerbase-Forum, explizit bei dieser Karte, vom Boost-til-Crash-Problem gelesen. Die Karte soll @stock auf bis zu 2040MHz (und höher boosten) und dann wohl crashen.  Mit undervolting auf 0,9V sind immerhin angeblich 1800MHz unter Luft stabil. Das klingt wiederum sexy.









						MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Ventus 3X OC boostet bis zum Crash
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich möchte auf mögliches Problem für alle (un)glücklichen Besitzer einer MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Ventus 3X OC hinweisen:  Die Karte boostet mit Default-Settings in Spielen deutlich zu hoch ->zB. bis 2040 MHz nach wenigen Sekunden im AC:O Benchmark, was dann natürlich einen...




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

0.9V bei 1800MHz sind aber grottig, die meisten die ich gesehen habe machen den Takt mir rund 0.8V.


----------



## deady1000 (24. September 2020)

Oh, ja kein Plan. Ich hatte dort gefragt wieviel mit 0,9V ging und da meinte halt einer so 1800MHz wenn's gut läuft. Selbst hab ich es noch nicht getestet. Ganz ehrlich, die Karte kommt heute bei mir an, ich werde sie übertakten, undervolten und auf Herz und Nieren testen. Wenn die nicht vernünftig läuft, nicht ordentlich performt oder ich mit irgendetwas unzufrieden bin, dann geht sie zurück. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Drücke dir die Daumen und hoffe du hast Glück beim GPU Lotto.


----------



## deady1000 (24. September 2020)

Ist da und werde es mal testen.
Was ich bisher im CB-Forum rausgefunden habe ist, dass es sich um ein GPU-Boost-Problem handelt. Die Karten takten standardmäßig zu aggressiv, teils auf >2GHz. Es gibt bestätigte Berichte, dass eine Glättung der Kurve auf 2GHz im Afterburner Abhilfe schafft, somit hat man KEINEN Nachteil. Man begrenzt lediglich den Boost auf 2GHz. Davor ist alles normal und höher kommt die Karte nicht. Wenn man höher als 2GHz will muss man zusätzlich noch die Spannung erhöhen, was möglich ist. Mit Standardspannung sind die 2GHz wie gesagt für manche Karten zu krass.

Aber für mich ist das Problem damit gelöst. Nvidia wird das in wenigen Tagen mit einem Treiberupdate, der sich dem GPU Boost annimmt, lösen. Habe keinen Zweifel daran, dass das schnell gefixt wird. Es betrifft auch wie gesagt nur wenige Karten. Man hört von denjenigen eben mehr, als von allen, wo es keine Probleme gibt.

Die CB-Experten sagen selbst, dass sie die Treiber-/Spieleabstürze bislang selbst nicht reproduzieren konnten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methusalem (24. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ist da und werde es mal testen.
> Was ich bisher im CB-Forum rausgefunden habe ist, dass es sich um ein GPU-Boost-Problem handelt. Die Karten takten standardmäßig zu aggressiv, teils auf >2GHz. Es gibt bestätigte Berichte, dass eine Glättung der Kurve auf 2GHz im Afterburner Abhilfe schafft, somit hat man KEINEN Nachteil. Man begrenzt lediglich den Boost auf 2GHz. Davor ist alles normal und höher kommt die Karte nicht. Wenn man höher als 2GHz will muss man zusätzlich noch die Spannung erhöhen, was möglich ist. Mit Standardspannung sind die 2GHz wie gesagt für manche Karten zu krass.
> 
> Aber für mich ist das Problem damit gelöst. Nvidia wird das in wenigen Tagen mit einem Treiberupdate, der sich dem GPU Boost annimmt, lösen. Habe keinen Zweifel daran, dass das schnell gefixt wird. Es betrifft auch wie gesagt nur wenige Karten. Man hört von denjenigen eben mehr, als von allen, wo es keine Probleme gibt.
> ...



Oh je,

die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. September 2020)

Wie hoch bekommt man die Spannung denn?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. September 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> denke, auch die 3090 wird schnell vergriffen sein




Ja.

Alle beide !


----------



## deady1000 (24. September 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie hoch bekommt man die Spannung denn?


Kein Plan. Ist wahrscheinlich irgendwo auch ne Frage der Temperatur und des Power-Limits.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ist da und werde es mal testen.




Viel Spaß, beim Checken, Du Lucker !  

How the ... heck, bist du da dran gekommen ? 

Checke seit release jeden Tag morgens, mittags, Abends Mindfactory. Nix zu machen. Gibt einfach nix.
Ich hab zwar gehört, dass auch von dort einzelne Karten vertickt wurden, aber für meinen rund um die Uhr check hab ich ziemlich wenig Glück gehabt, da eine zu finden. Ähm ... halt nix, null.

Weiß jemand wann die dicken Tanker aus China ankommen ? Hab gehört Ende des Monats, Anfang Oktober(also in 1-2 Wochen) soll's so weit sein, dass dann endlich der "richtige" Verkauf los geht.

Die Luftfracht scheint ja nur n Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.


----------



## big-maec (24. September 2020)

Hoffentlich kommen mal auch die besseren Karten von div. Herstellern  und nicht immer die Einsteiger Modelle.


----------



## SayprenShepard (24. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann die dicken Tanker aus China ankommen ? Hab gehört Ende des Monats, Anfang Oktober(also in 1-2 Wochen) soll's so weit sein, dass dann endlich der "richtige" Verkauf los geht.
> 
> Die Luftfracht scheint ja nur n Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.



Also laut Cyberport hat meine Asus ROG Oc nen vorrausichtliches Lieferdatum am 9.10. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob das klappt.
Kommt aber dann ja ganz gut hin mit 2 Wochen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. September 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen mal auch die besseren Karten von div. Herstellern und nicht immer die Einsteiger Modelle.



Naja. Asus hat für die Strix OC glaub ich erst Samstag überhaupt erst mal den Boost Clock festgelegt, bzw. bekannt gegeben. Dazu kam am 20. (jetzt Sonntag) die Meldung, dass die Aorus z.B. noch gar nicht so weit wären.
Also 14 Tage sollte man mind. noch Geduld haben, auf die Top Modelle, wenn nicht länger, schätz ich mal.

Gut dass ich ein Entry Level Modell haben will.  Hoffe da auf größere Stückzahlen und frühere Erreichbarkeit für den Markt, da das ja eigentlich "die aussortierten" Teile sind, die sie für Strix OC usw. nicht genommen haben.


Dazu kam am Sonntag ja bereits ne Meldung von Videocardz, dass


> ASUS ROG STRIX series is still not available for sale, but some retailers offer them through preorders with hefty price tags over other brands. The shipping dates are not yet confirmed.



Lassen wir uns überraschen, ob sie die teuren Teile evtl. schneller per Luftfracht ankarren.
Geduld brauchen aber wohl alle noch etwas.


----------



## big-maec (24. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> dass die Aorus z.B. noch gar nicht so weit wären.


Die würde mich auch am meisten Interessieren. Bin jetzt schon 7 Wochen ohne vernünftige Graka.


----------



## SayprenShepard (24. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Lassen wir uns überraschen, ob sie die teuren Teile evtl. schneller per Luftfracht ankarren.
> Geduld brauchen aber wohl alle noch etwas.




Hab zwar jetzt auch gerade gar keine graka verbaut aber selbst wenn es dann nochmal ne Woche oder zwei länger dauert werde ich daran auch nicht sterben. Hauptsache sie ist pünktlich zu Cyberpunk da. Da habe ich nämlich auch noch passenderweise Urlaub.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. September 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Bin jetzt schon 7 Wochen ohne vernünftige Graka.




Ja gut. Das weiß man ja, bevor man seine alte vertickt.
Mit den 6GB der GTX 1660 super hab ich übrigens erstaunlich wenig(gar keine) Probleme, in WQHD.
Spiele aber auf der anderen Seite die neuen Konsolenport Kracher noch nicht, die ich mir für Ampere aufhebe.

Der GDDR6 der GTX 1660 super erscheint mir aber recht "fluffig" (smooth) 
Freue mich schon auf GDDR6x.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

0,9V sind kein wirkliches undervolting und resultieren bei hoher Last in 320Watt.
1800 bei 800mv schafft bei Leibe nicht jede Karte,ganz im Gegenteil. Die 0er Chips schaffen das alle nicht.

Spannung ging bei mir max bis 1080V, könnte aber auch am PT gelegen haben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. September 2020)

Was spricht eigentlich ganz einfach für gegen -10% Powertarget(edit: Powerlimit), -50MHz Takt, Speicher so lassen, wie er is und dann ein schöne FPS Lock nach Wahl ?


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich ganz einfach für -10% Powertarget(edit: Powerlimit), -50MHz Takt, Speicher so lassen, wie er is und dann ein schöne FPS Lock nach Wahl ?



Dazu kannst du morgen denke ich was bei Igor lesen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

Und hats bei euch geklappt? Will mich jetzt nicht zu früh freuen, aber ich denke bei mir schon, Sie war auf Lager und das direkt nach 3x aktualisieren und Bestellung sofort durchgeflutscht. Bestätigung kam auch schon. Hoffentlich stimmt das Lieferdatum 25./26.


----------



## big-maec (24. September 2020)

Hab mir keine gekauft. warte jetzt lieber auf meine beiden Favoriten. Obwohl die MSI 3090 Trio X für 1.649 war eine Versuchung.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Frag mal lieber wer außer dir überhaupt bestellt hat?^^
Der FE Kühler ist diesmal relativ gut siehe Igors Lab Tests.
Womöglich lohnt es sich nicht deutlich mehr für Customsdesigns zu zahlen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Hab mir keine gekauft. warte jetzt lieber auf meine beiden Favoriten. Obwohl die MSI 3090 Trio X für 1.649 war eine Versuchung.


Bei mir kommt Sie eh unter Wasser, daher egal was da für ein Kühler drauf ist. Hätte wegen Garantie gern eine Evga gehabt, leider ist der Aufpreis dann auch langsam too much. Auch wenn es sich womöglich bei dem Preis lächerlich anhört, aber iwo muss man auch ne Grenze ziehen... für die 255€ zwischen TUF und Evga bekomme ich ein 1a Kühlblock mit Zubehör...


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Mal das Fazit bzw das Ende dort lesen:









						Nvidia Geforce RTX 3090: Extremtests bis 8K-Auflösung - was bringen 24 GiByte Speicher?
					

Das Fazit unseres Extremtests: Je mehr Pixel, je größer die Datenlast, desto besser positioniert sich die Geforce RTX 3090.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Sinusspass (24. September 2020)

War das nicht schon immer so, dass mehr FP32-Einheiten sich bei höherer Auflösung eher lohnen?
Ich bin schon gespannt auf Wakü-max Oc-Tests, dann entscheidet sich, ob ich zu gegebener Zeit auf ne 3090 sidegrade oder diese Runde aussitze.


----------



## deady1000 (24. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> How the ... heck, bist du da dran gekommen ?


Bei Alternate bestellt letzte Woche.
Ganz normal ca 15 Minuten nach Launch oder so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (24. September 2020)

An die UVler:
Ich habe gerade etwas Crusader Kings III gezockt und es ist das erste Spiel was meine Karte unter Wasser voll Ausfährt und ich nicht den max. Boosttakt schaffe. Normalerweise braucht die Karte für den vollen Boost gerade mal 220-240W bei dem Spiel sind es 270W bei ca. 70 MHz weniger. Wenn ihr mal ein Worst Case testen wollt ist das vermutlich eines der besten Spiele solange ihr nicht schnell vorwärts spult oder lange in der Partie drin seid (CPU Limit) sollte das gut austestbar sein. Glaube da wird das komplette UV null und nichtig gemacht :O
Wichtig ist nur, dass ihr in der Karte ausreichend reingezoomt bleibt.


----------



## SESOFRED (24. September 2020)

Bin etwas neidisch
Bein neuer PC ist da nur die Graka nicht hoffe das die EVGA Modelle bald geliefert werden,
Hatte auch um 1515 Uhr die Bestellung erledigt.


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte morgen da sein.


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sollte morgen da sein.


ich glaub denen bzw. den shops nicht mehr. Lagernd bestellt, Bestellbestätigung mit Lieferdatum bekommen und 20 min. dann das 2. Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich drücke ich dir fest die Daumen!!


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> ich glaub denen bzw. den shops nicht mehr. Lagernd bestellt, Bestellbestätigung mit Lieferdatum bekommen und 20 min. dann das 2. Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe zumindest mal kurz dem mit dem Support geschnackt. Überfordert wirkte der nicht und laut seiner Aussage habe ich eine erwischt und die soll, dank Express, noch heute rausgehen. Ansonsten fahre ich persönlich nach Berlin


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe zumindest mal kurz dem mit dem Support geschnackt. Überfordert wirkte der nicht und laut seiner Aussage habe ich eine erwischt und die soll, dank Express, noch heute rausgehen. Ansonsten fahre ich persönlich nach Berlin


Na dann, Glückwunsch!


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Na dann, Glückwunsch!



Bitte erst wenn ich  die Sendungsnummer habe


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da hast du dir wirklich was schönes zusammengebaut.

Wünsche dir von Herzen viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Da hast du dir wirklich was schönes zusammengebaut.
> 
> Wünsche dir von Herzen viel Spaß damit.


Hier Chris bestell: https://wccftech.com/evga-geforce-r...k-port-royal-world-record-2580-mhz-overclock/
Nur die ist deiner würdig.


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (24. September 2020)

Moin! Ich hab' mal wieder eine Frage 

Die MSI Gaming X Trio lässt die Lüfter bei Desktop-Last ja werksseitig eigentlich stehen. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Custom-Lüfterkurve zusammenklicke, ist die Mindestdrehzahl immer bei ca. 970rpm (oder ca. 35%, siehe Bild). Das, obwohl die Lüfterkurve eigentlich vorgibt, dass die Lüfter stehen sollten. Mache ich was falsch?   Vielen Dank!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_1A0vifsZg:1073

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Moin! Ich hab' mal wieder eine Frage
> 
> Die MSI Gaming X Trio lässt die Lüfter bei Desktop-Last ja werksseitig eigentlich stehen. Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Custom-Lüfterkurve zusammenklicke, ist die Mindestdrehzahl immer bei ca. 970rpm (oder ca. 35%, siehe Bild). Das, obwohl die Lüfterkurve eigentlich vorgibt, dass die Lüfter stehen sollten. Mache ich was falsch?   Vielen Dank!
> 
> ...


Soweit ich weiss, kann man mit einer Afterburner Lüfterkurve den Idlemode/Fan Stop nicht nutzen. Der nimmt immer dann die mind. Drehzahl...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier Chris bestell: https://wccftech.com/evga-geforce-r...k-port-royal-world-record-2580-mhz-overclock/
> Nur die ist deiner würdig.



Hätte lieber irgend ne 3080 TUF, anstatt rumzuspinnen. 
(Also in echt jetzt)

Der Kühler is für den Preis sehr gut.

Ich war sehr erstaunt, als ich das tear-down gesehen hab. Mit so einer tollen Konstruktion in allen Bereichen hätte ich bei dem Einstieglevel und vor allem dem Ruf der TUF nicht gerechnet.
Das is fast Strix-Niveau für "kleines" (naja, relativ) Geld.
Also ich mein jetzt nicht das, was man per Vorbestellung bei ... naja, du weisst schon wo, bestellen kann.
Günstig is da anders. Aber ich glaube schon, dass in 1-2 Wochen mit besserer Verfügbarkeit und wachsendem Angebot gerechnet werden kann. Ein alter Preis von GTX 1080ern war mal zum release um die 750€.
Viel mehr, also über 800€ würde ich nicht für ne 3080 ausgeben wollen. Vor allem wenn man dafür eine Karte mit solch einem tollen Kühler kriegen könnte, denn normal sollte die um die 750€ liegen. Mit Early Adopter Zuschlag vielleicht 780€. Aber 850€ bis 890€ ? Neeee. Irgendwo hört's auch mal auf.

Die 3090 is bestimmt super für Leute, die die auch ausnutzen können, arbeitstechnisch.
Oder halt für "Extremzocker", mit Kohle ohne Ende(ich gönn's jedem). Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass ich mir die auch holen muss. 

Wünsche aber allen viel Spaß mit dem Teil !

Technisch natürlich klasse. Und nun mal einfach das schnellste noch einigermaßen normale Zockermodell, was es gibt.
Was mit der 3080 20GB wird, weiß man ja noch nicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (24. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Soweit nicht überraschend, auch wenn die Bestätigung gut ist, dass rein über Temperatur wenig zu holen ist.
Das war ja schon bei Pascal und Turing so; die Wakü allein hat recht wenig gebracht, wenn vorher bereits ein guter Kühler verbaut war und man keine 20°C durch Wakü gewonnen hat. Einen wirklich hohen Sprung bekommt man bei schlechter Luftkühler wie bei der Radeon VII, wo es eben gleich 50°C sein können, und in Verbindung mit offenem Powerlimit, weil man sich eben keine Gedanken mehr um die Kühlung machen muss, egal was man mit der Karte anstellt. 
Der Test steht ja noch aus, was mit Anpassungen so machbar ist.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gute Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2020)

Kann man sich gut ausmalen, dass man ohne UV da recht flott an die Wand fährt.

Braucht man nichts schönzureden. Danke schonmal für die Einblicke, 380W nunja.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Bin grad  am Speicher dran. Keine Ahnung wo der Kühler die Leistung her nimmt aber unter 70 Grad mit maximalem PT ist schon Hammer. Das ist wohl gemerkt CloseCase seit über ner stunde jetzt.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bin grad  am Speicher dran. Keine Ahnung wo der Kühler die Leistung her nimmt aber unter 70 Grad mit maximalem PT ist schon Hammer. Das ist wohl gemerkt CloseCase seit über ner stunde jetzt.



Ja hab eben die Spannung schon als UV interpretiert und die 380W zu spät gesehen.

Testest du im Case oder mit offenem Aufbau?

Das TUF Kühlkonstrukt ist schon sehr nice und scheint seinen Zweck zu erfüllen.


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gute Wahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Karte kommt eh unter Wasser sobald ein Fullcover Block verfügbar ist. Ich hoffe einfach ich kriege in der Zeit keinen Hörsturz. Mit dem Mo-Ra bin ich unter absoluter Volllast 500rpm bei Traumtemperaturen gewohnt...


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja hab eben die Spannung schon als UV interpretiert und die 380W zu spät gesehen.
> 
> Testest du im Case oder mit offenem Aufbau?


Closed Case gedämmt. Die Spannungen sind allgemein niedriger bei dem Chip als bei der 3080. Das ist noch kein UV, bin noch am OC.

@blautemple Die Karte ist sehr leise


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @blautemple Die Karte ist sehr leise



Ich glaube wir haben sehr unterschiedliche Definitionen von leise. Laut Reviews dreht der Lüfter mit ca 1700rpm. Das ist absolut nicht leise. Aber mein Vergleich mit dem Mo-Ra ist auch unfair ^^


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Wo haste denn die 3090 her du Gauner?^^


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Closed Case gedämmt. Die Spannungen sind allgemein niedriger bei dem Chip als bei der 3080. Das ist noch kein UV, bin noch am OC.
> 
> @blautemple Die Karte ist sehr leise



Oh Gott ich werd blind, danke fürs Wiederholen.

Kannst du mal was falten, Gurdi?
Die Performance wäre spannend, vermutlich ist dein Testparcours schon gut gefüllt.
Eilt ja auch nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Ja kann ich machen, muss noch paar Sachen zusammen schreiben. Ich denke nicht dass ich heute noch dazu kommen, aber morgen im laufe des Tages sicher mal ein Projekt.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben sehr unterschiedliche Definitionen von leise. Laut Reviews dreht der Lüfter mit ca 1700rpm. Das ist absolut nicht leise. Aber mein Vergleich mit dem Mo-Ra ist auch unfair ^^



Ja vielleicht auf nem offenen Benchtable, in nem Case läuft die Karte sicher nicht  mit 1700Umdrehungen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bin grad  am Speicher dran. Keine Ahnung wo der Kühler die Leistung her nimmt aber unter 70 Grad mit maximalem PT ist schon Hammer. Das ist wohl gemerkt CloseCase seit über ner stunde jetzt.


Bin froh dich zu kennen bzw. deine Posts zu Verfolgen, deshalb hatte ich die TUF bestellt... Also nix falsch gemacht, auch wenn ich nicht weiß ob sie am Samstag oder erst in 2 Wochen kommt... Hauptsache bis Cyberpunk und dann lass ich sie noch mit cad schwitzen...


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht auf nem offenen Benchtable, in nem Case läuft die Karte sicher nicht  mit 1700Umdrehungen.



Ohoh, wird ja immer schlimmer. Hopp hopp, EKWB, Watercool und co. Gibt mal etwas Gas ^^


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Bin froh dich zu kennen bzw. deine Posts zu Verfolgen, deshalb hatte ich die TUF bestellt... Also nix falsch gemacht, auch wenn ich nicht weiß ob sie am Samstag oder erst in 2 Wochen kommt... Hauptsache bis Cyberpunk und dann lass ich sie noch mit cad laufen..


Wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt?


Alternate, laut Bestellbestätigung lieferdatum 25.09/26.09.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Sind einige Bestellungen gecancelt worden bei denen, bzw. stehen in Bearbeitung ,werden aber nicht ausgeliefert werden. es ist einfach nichts da.
Hast du schon nen festen Confirm?


Topic: 21Gbps erreicht. Sieht gut aus das Kärtchen, auf die Ramkühlung der TUF ist verlass.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sind einige Bestellungen gecancelt worden bei denen, bzw. stehen in Bearbeitung ,werden aber nicht ausgeliefert werden. es ist einfach nichts da.
> Hast du schon nen festen Confirm?
> 
> 
> ...


Inwiefern confirm? Hab nur die Auftragsbestätigung  und die Bestellbestätigung. Hab denen noch geschrieben, aber keine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Inwiefern confirm? Hab nur die Auftragsbestätigung  und die Bestellbestätigung. Hab denen noch geschrieben, aber keine Antwort bekommen...



Lass dich nicht verrückt machen.  

Sämtliche Onlineshops werden gerade in einer Flut aus Mails ertrinken.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Hast du die TUF oder die TUF OC geordert?
21Gbps leider nicht stabil


----------



## HisN (24. September 2020)

https://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+(VGA)/GeForce+RTX+fuer+Gaming/RTX+3090.html mf hat noch ein paar 3090 auf lager


----------



## Realchicken (24. September 2020)

Also Caseking hat ja nur Vorbestellungen angenommen. Ich beisse jetzt in den sauren Apfel und warte einfach auf die Strix OC.. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja relativ früh eine von der "ersten" Lieferung.  Das riesige Powerlimit und die Anschlüsse für Lüfter finde ich sick. Kühlleistung soll ja auch recht stark sein.

Bins auch bisschen satt jedes mal nach Verfügbarkeit zu gammeln..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+(VGA)/GeForce+RTX+fuer+Gaming/RTX+3090.html mf hat noch ein paar 3090 auf lager



Mindfactory verkauft aber keine Asus, so weit ich weiß. 
Nur mal so ... falls da jemand immer mal wieder guckt. Da kann man lange danach suchen.


----------



## sLiX (24. September 2020)

Nachdem ich die ganze letzte Woche die Karte bis ans Limit getrieben habe, habe ich jetzt mein 24/7 UV Setting gefunden:

1800MHz @ 0,787v
Power Limit: 90%
GPU Temp maximal 49°C

Kein Leistungsverlust gegenüber einer Stock 3080 und unter Gaminglast ein Verbrauch zwischen 160-240W.

Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du die TUF oder die TUF OC geordert?
> 21Gbps leider nicht stabil


Die non oc, sag mir nicht das die wesentlich technisch anders ist...


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+(VGA)/GeForce+RTX+fuer+Gaming/RTX+3090.html mf hat noch ein paar 3090 auf lager


Leider nur die Gainward und Palit...


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Die non oc, sag mir nicht das die wesentlich technisch anders ist...


Ahh dann dürftest du Glück haben. Die waren noch Verfügbar, die OC Karten gab es gar nicht.
Technisch identisch aber wahrscheinlich 0er Chip statt bei der OC 1er


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die ganze letzte Woche die Karte bis ans Limit getrieben habe, habe ich jetzt mein 24/7 UV Setting gefunden:
> 
> 1800MHz @ 0,787v
> Power Limit: 90%
> ...


Kannst du oder auch wer anderes auch mal bitte das absolute Minimum testen, sprich 0.7V und mal schauen wv Takt bei rum kommt und am besten in 25mV Schritten rauf auf Richtung 0.8V, in deinem Fall könntest du bis 0.775V rum gehen, oder von mir aus nur 0.7/0.725/0.75V würde mir auch reichen und dabei natürlich die Performance vergleichen und den Verbrauch, muss kein großartiger Test sein, reicht schnell getestet mit einem Game (was aber schon gut belastet, also kein Tetris oder so


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ahh dann dürftest du Glück haben. Die waren noch Verfügbar, die OC Karten gab es gar nicht.
> Technisch identisch aber wahrscheinlich 0er Chip statt bei der OC 1er


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, hoffe das klappt


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Wünsch dir Glück. Normalerweise müsste deine schon heute in den Versand gegangen sein wenn die noch da war.


----------



## sLiX (24. September 2020)

Kurzer Vergleich:

Mit absolutem Max OC hatte ich 18.811 Grafikscore beim Timespy (so ~2100MHz)

Und nun 17.313 Grafikscore, also sogar 200 Punkte mehr als Stock. Scheiß auf die 8,6% Leistung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Duvar schrieb:


> Kannst du oder auch wer anderes auch mal bitte das absolute Minimum testen, sprich 0.7V und mal schauen wv Takt bei rum kommt und am besten in 25mV Schritten rauf auf Richtung 0.8V, in deinem Fall könntest du bis 0.775V rum gehen, oder von mir aus nur 0.7/0.725/0.75V würde mir auch reichen und dabei natürlich die Performance vergleichen und den Verbrauch, muss kein großartiger Test sein, reicht schnell getestet mit einem Game (was aber schon gut belastet, also kein Tetris oder so



Jap, bin dabei.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Ja die Karten haben Leistung satt, das lohtn vorne und hinten nicht da so was durch zu paddeln. Sei froh dass du nen 1er erwischt hast und mit der niedrigen Spannung die 1,8 hälst.


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2020)

17000 schafft doch schon eine übertaktete 2080 Ti: http://www.3dmark.com/spy/12556972

Macht der Karte mal etwas Beine 

Meine geht wohl heute nicht mehr raus...


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Eine so stark übertaktete 2080Ti kommt auch relativ nah dran an die 3080 (stock).
Er hat doch geschrieben wenn er Beine macht, packt er rund 19k mit seiner GPU.
Würde lieber FPS Werte von einem Game haben.


----------



## sLiX (24. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> 17000 schafft doch schon eine übertaktete 2080 Ti: http://www.3dmark.com/spy/12556972
> 
> Macht der Karte mal etwas Beine
> 
> Meine geht wohl heute nicht mehr raus...


Hab ich schon, knapp 19k kommen dann raus bei 365W 

Absolutes Minimum ist 0,731v @ 1695MHz
Aber das ist dann doch schon ein extremer Leistungsverlust. Dafür bloß 220W Verbrauch unter Volllast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Vergleich mal die Grafikpunkte, so hoch ist das nicht mMn.
AVG Verbrauch liegt sicher unter 220W, Top Leistung!
Vergleich mal die beiden Profile bitte in Games, einfach still stehen ingame und mal checken Verbrauch und FPS.
GPU ist kühler und Fanspeed deutlich geringer wenn du das mal vergleichst.
Teste doch mal das 0.731V Profil auch mit 1350RPM Lüfter wie dein anderes Profil, nur um die max Temps zu vgl.


----------



## Zetta (24. September 2020)

Hat schon irgendjemand eine RTX 3090?
Bin gespannt wieviel heisser die im Schnitt zur RTX 3080 wird.
An sich ist der Verbauch fast der selbe. Bis auf den Mehrverbauch für den RAM und mehr Shader sollte sich der Unterschied bei 30-40 Watt einpendeln. 
Meint ihr auf eine Asus TUF 3090 passt der Raijintek Morpheus II?


----------



## NCC-1701-A (24. September 2020)

*Meint ihr die RTX 3090 Ventus 3X OC ist brauchbar bzw gut*


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

ASUS TUF is the way to go. (wenn dessen Preis wieder passt, zumindest bei der 3080) Wie teuer der bei der 3090 gerade ist habe ich net gecheckt.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Zetta schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendjemand eine RTX 3090?
> Bin gespannt wieviel heisser die im Schnitt zur RTX 3080 wird.
> An sich ist der Verbauch fast der selbe. Bis auf den Mehrverbauch für den RAM und mehr Shader sollte sich der Unterschied bei 30-40 Watt einpendeln.
> Meint ihr auf eine Asus TUF 3090 passt der Raijintek Morpheus II?


Ja hab eine.
Etwa 6Grad
Der Unterschied ist so hoch wie das PowerLimit eingestellt ist.
Morpheus 2 ist schwierig wegen den Vram Kühler, den müsste man abmontieren dann. Hinzu kommt das der Speicher Rückseitig auch gekühlt werden müsste.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Schon heftig, mit 0.731V ist er in etwa auf dem Niveau wie Blaus brutal gepeitschter 2080Ti.
Mach mal noch +500 VRAM OC beim 0.731V Profil.
Heisst also man kann mit der 3080 mit rund 220W die Performance einer massiv übertakteten 350W+ 2080Ti erreichen und dabei ist die Karte quasi lautlos mit ihren max 1100RPM und max 58°C und das alles unter Luft^^


----------



## Zetta (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja hab eine.
> Etwa 6Grad
> Der Unterschied ist so hoch wie das PowerLimit eingestellt ist.
> Morpheus 2 ist schwierig wegen den Vram Kühler, den müsste man abmontieren dann. Hinzu kommt das der Speicher Rückseitig auch gekühlt werden müsste.


Danke für die Info. Ist der VRAM Kühler so hoch bei der TUF 3090? Und die Backplate muss abmontiert werden wenn ich den Kühler abbaue?
Schade, denn der Morpheus 2 ist IMO immer noch der beste Luftkühler überhaupt.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2020)

Für alle Verrückten, 1h Igor, irre viel Infos.

Vergesst das Liken nicht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w118WrBENO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sLiX (24. September 2020)

So, mal kurz n Game (Assassins Creed Odyssey) rausgekramt, was einen Benchmarktest hat.

Alles in 2560x1440 mit Ultrasettings.

0,731v @ 1680MHz - 157.7W max. - 92FPS avg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0,787v @ 1800MHz - 174.8W max. - 95FPS avg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stock @ 1980MHz - 278.9W max. - 102FPS avg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moderates Alltags OC @ 2040MHz/10.050MHz - 285.1W max. - 104FPS avg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zetta (24. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> So, mal kurz n Game (Assassins Creed Odyssey) rausgekramt, was einen Benchmarktest hat.
> 
> Alles in 2560x1440 mit Ultrasettings.
> 
> ...


Erstmal Danke für die Benchmarks. Hast du die TUF? Wie ist denn so das Silent Bios deiner Meinung nach? Mit meiner leisen alten Strix 2080Ti war ich da schon bisschen verwöhnt. Ist der Kühler der TUF 3090 grösser/potenter als der von der 80? Weiss da vielleicht jemand mehr?


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Differenz max OC zu max UV 13% bei der Performance und 81% Differenz beim Verbrauch^^
Differenz zwischen deinem 1800MHz Profil vs max UV 11% beim Verbrauch und 3% bei der Performance, ganz ehrlich ich würde auf die 3% shicen^^


----------



## Zetta (24. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Differenz max OC zu max UV 13% bei der Performance und 81% Differenz beim Verbrauch^^


Ergo hatten die Leaker doch Recht. Ampere läuft tatsächlich bis zum Anschlag von Haus aus. Ich empfehle den Leuten Stock TDP mit moderatem OC. Mehr bringt da nix mehr. Wieso soll ich 120-150 Watt mehr verbraten für lächerliche +2-3 FPS ? Dann lieber schön silent.

Bevor jemand was sagt: Ich habe die RTX 3090 wegen dem VRAM zwecks Zukunftstauglichkeit gekauft. 10 GB sind Banane. Nextgen-Spiele wie Resi 8 oder FF16 in 4K werden niemals mit 10GB in hohen, geschweige denn höchsten, Textureinstellungen laufen.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Zetta schrieb:


> Ergo hatten die Leaker doch Recht. Ampere läuft tatsächlich bis zum Anschlag von Haus aus. Ich empfehle den Leuten Stock TDP mit moderatem OC. Mehr bringt da nix mehr. Wieso soll ich 120-150 Watt mehr verbraten für lächerliche +2-3 FPS ? Dann lieber schön silent.


Warum bist du eigentlich so scharf auf die 3090? Deine OC 2080Ti ist nicht so weit weg von der 3080 und die 3090 ist ja auch kaum schneller als die 3080, sehe da nicht wirklich ein lohnenswertes Geschäft^^


----------



## sLiX (24. September 2020)

Zetta schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Benchmarks. Hast du die TUF? Wie ist denn so das Silent Bios deiner Meinung nach? Mit meiner leisen alten Strix 2080Ti war ich da schon bisschen verwöhnt. Ist der Kühler der TUF 3090 grösser/potenter als der von der 80? Weiss da vielleicht jemand mehr?



@ 1000rpm ist der Lüfter meiner TUF fast unhörbar. Und wenn ich den manuell auf 600rpm runterhaue, wird die Karte trotzdem nicht wärmer als 70°C.



Duvar schrieb:


> Differenz max OC zu max UV 13% bei der Performance und 81% Differenz beim Verbrauch^^
> Differenz zwischen deinem 1800MHz Profil vs max UV 11% beim Verbrauch und 3% bei der Performance, ganz ehrlich ich würde auf die 3% shicen^^



Ich teste das mal in 4k, da sollte der Unterschied etwas größer ausfallen. 
Aber ansonsten kann man echt nur sagen, dass es quasi pflicht ist, eine Amperekarte zu undervolten.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2020)

Zetta schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Benchmarks. Hast du die TUF? Wie ist denn so das Silent Bios deiner Meinung nach? Mit meiner leisen alten Strix 2080Ti war ich da schon bisschen verwöhnt. Ist der Kühler der TUF 3090 grösser/potenter als der von der 80? Weiss da vielleicht jemand mehr?


Das ist im Grunde exakt der selbe Kühler. Im Quietmode sind die Karten wirklich super leise.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Es ist Pflicht jede Karte zu undervolten wenn man es genau nimmt, bei meiner 1080Ti hab ich max TDP von 375W und max UV bin ich unter 200W in der Regel, klar meine läuft ab Werk aber nur mit 250Wmax^^ Ampere wurde einfach zu stark ans Limit gepresst warum auch immer (Big Navi Panik?) Ja hau mal noch 4K Resultate raus. Ich habs bei mir so gehandhabt, dass ich mein brutales UV mit etwas Speicher OC (nichts wildes +400-500MHz) wieder in etwa auf stock Niveau gehievt habe, eventuell wäre dies eine Option, falls du den Drang hast wenigstens Stock Niveau zu halten, aber ganz ehrlich du hast Leistung ohne Ende, würde selbst den Speicher nicht takten und lieber schonen^^


----------



## Zetta (24. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Warum bist du eigentlich so scharf auf die 3090? Deine OC 2080Ti ist nicht so weit weg von der 3080 und die 3090 ist ja auch kaum schneller als die 3080, sehe da nicht wirklich ein lohnenswertes Geschäft^^


Hab die RTX 2080Ti nicht mehr. Schon vor Wochen verschenkt. Und ich will einfach für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre meine Ruhe haben. Die 2080Ti war imo ne Enttäuschung.  Wegen dem grossen VRAM und eben die schnellste GPU auf dem Markt zu haben, habe ich die 3090 geholt. Hoffentlich kommt sie auch morgen an.


----------



## Duvar (24. September 2020)

Zetta schrieb:


> Hab die RTX 2080Ti nicht mehr. Schon vor Wochen verschenkt. Und ich will einfach für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre meine Ruhe haben. Die 2080Ti war imo ne Enttäuschung.  Wegen dem grossen VRAM und eben die schnellste GPU auf dem Markt zu haben, habe ich die 3090 geholt. Hoffentlich kommt sie auch morgen an.


Ihr habt einfach zu viel Geld, hoffe du behälst die Karte auch mal 3-4 Jahre damit es sich auch lohnt^^


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist im Grunde exakt der selbe Kühler. Im Quietmode sind die Karten wirklich super leise.


Ohne weiter zu spoilern, Igors FE wird auch nicht wärmer als deine Karte.
Im Vollausbau scheint der nVidia Kühler auch seine Stärken auszuspielen.

Lautstärke ist leider außerhalb meines Wissens.

Dafür liegen bei deiner Karte auch andere Taktraten an.


----------



## Zetta (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ihr habt einfach zu viel Geld, hoffe du behälst die Karte auch mal 3-4 Jahre damit es sich auch lohnt^^


Ohja. Ist die teuerste Karte die ich jemals gekauft habe. Und ich dachte schon ich hab nen Knall bei der Titan XP für 1100€...
Diesmal werde ich die mindestens 3 Jahre behalten.  Den Ampere Nachfolger werde ich definitiv überspringen jetzt.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Jetzt in 3584x2016 (WQHDx1,4)

Max UV 0,731v @ 1680MHz: 73FPS avg. - 175W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein "Sweetspot" mit 0,787v @ 1800MHz: 77FPS avg. - 190W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Alltags OC Profil @2040MHz : 83FPS avg. - 310W



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant, dass bei dieser hohen Auflösung im UV Profil statt 1800 sogar auf 1815 hochgetaktet wird und im OC Profil von 2040 auf 2010 runtergetaktet wird.

Aber auch in derart hohen Auflösungen macht der vergleichsweise geringe Takt kaum Unterschied (~7,8%)
Bei den MaxFPS allerdings gibt es einen Rückgang von 45%.


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Jetzt in 3584x2016 (WQHDx1,4)
> 
> Mein "Sweetspot" mit 0,787v @ 1800MHz: 77FPS avg.
> 
> ...


Und wo ist 0.731V Profil?^^ Bitte auch den Verbrauch angeben, sollte nun höher sein in der Auflösung, am Besten nochmal alle 3 Profile durchjagen mit den relevanten Daten.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Pardon, hab ihn oben eingefügt.

Stromverbrauch bei allen 3 Profilen ca. 15W mehr. Also 175,190,310


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

Danke, die min FPS sind aber deutlich höher beim max UV Profil, da stimmt doch was net.
Max FPS sind unwichtig, aber die mins sind schon wichtig.
Max UV vs OC knapp unter 14% Differenz bei der Performance, also viel getan hat sich nicht und beim Verbrauch 77% Differenz und dein Sweetspot OC vs max UV ca 5.5% Differenz bei der Performance und ~9% beim Verbrauch.
Hier macht dein Sweetspot OC eine gute Figur, würde aber dennoch das max UV bevorzugen, weil die 5% machen den Kohl nicht fett^^ 
Einfach mehrere Profile machen und je nach Bedarf aktivieren, mein Favorit wäre max UV und gelegentlich würde ich wohl sweetspot OC nehmen (aber selten^^)

Danke für die Tests soweit und gute Nacht.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Pardon, hab ihn oben eingefügt.
> 
> Stromverbrauch bei allen 3 Profilen ca. 15W mehr. Also 175,190,310


Und das "Alltags OC Profil" wird bei welcher Spannung betrieben?


----------



## deady1000 (25. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die ganze letzte Woche die Karte bis ans Limit getrieben habe, habe ich jetzt mein 24/7 UV Setting gefunden:
> 
> 1800MHz @ 0,787v
> Power Limit: 90%
> ...


Same here, bestätige die Werte!


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Und das "Alltags OC Profil" wird bei welcher Spannung betrieben?



1,085v


----------



## HisN (25. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Leider nur die Gainward und Palit...



Sind halt für die Wakü-User interessant, weil REF-PCB. 
Ich habe eine Palit von Alternate aus genau dem Grund.


----------



## Metamorph83 (25. September 2020)

Also, jegliches beten und hoffen war vergeblich. Wieder nicht unter den 1. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (25. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Also, jegliches beten und hoffen war vergeblich. Wieder nicht unter den 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach dir nichts draus, ich warte auch noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wehe, die geht heute nicht raus


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mach mal noch +500 VRAM OC beim 0.731V Profil.
> Heisst also man kann mit der 3080 mit rund 220W die Performance einer massiv übertakteten 350W+ 2080Ti erreichen und dabei ist die Karte quasi lautlos mit ihren max 1100RPM und max 58°C und das alles unter Luft^^



Übertreibt's aber nicht ! 

Denkt dran, dass ihr dort nicht die Speichertemps angezeigt bekommt, sondern core.
Es sollte durchaus eine gewisse Lüfterdrehzahl Minimum noch anliegen, um die Speicherchips ordentlich mit zu kühlen.
Die GDDR6x sind nicht ohne.
Von daher hört sich Drehzahl runter + Speicher OC für mich nicht nach etwas erstrebenswerten an, denn wenn da 58C° angezeigt wird, weiß man trotzdem nix über die Speichertemps.

Nur mal so ...

Ansonsten Hammer Ergebnisse, was man aus der 3080 machen kann, wenn man möchte.

2080Ti OC Leistung im entspannten Sparmodus. 

Irgendwie wird mir die 3080 10GB gerade immer sympathischer, für das Geld.

Besonders das TUF Modell gefällt mir aufgrund des Kühlers, wo ich nix zum Kritisieren gefunden habe.
Sehr viel sinnvolles Metall, anstatt Plastik verbaut + sehr gute Speicherkühlung.

Dieses mal scheint Asus das "TUF-Thema" zum ersten Mal richtig ernst zu nehmen, um den Ruf aufzubessern.

Gut für uns! 

Und ganz ehrlich ... falls es mal 3-5 Spieletitel geben sollte, wo ich die Optionen mal von UBER-Ultra auf "Hoch" stellen muss, falls dann mal 10 GB knapp werden könnten, in WQHD, wird mich das auch nicht auf der Stelle umbringen. 

Evtl. ist so ein Kärtchen ja sogar länger nutzbar, als 2 Jahre, auch in der Preisklasse, zumal wenn man entspannte 24/7 Einstellungen fährt, die Karte schont und dazu noch so einen qualitativ sehr guten Kühler, wie die TUF hat.
Man darf halt nur nicht "den Fehler" UHD/4k machen. 

WQHD hat eben auch seine Vorteile. 

Edit: 
@sLiX Ganz ehrlich ? Da hast du doch ein Traum-System zum zocken! Mehr braucht man doch echt nicht.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## deady1000 (25. September 2020)

Also ich bin zufrieden mit der Karte.

Als ich nix gedreht hatte wurde sie mit 320W sehr laut und heiß, aber seit ich die Kurve minimal angepasst habe boostet die auf 1900MHz und kommt irgendwo zwischen 200-220W zum liegen und bleibt dabei recht zahm im Gehäuse.

Meine VR-Spiele gehen ab wie nie. Gerade beim der Flugsimulator "Digital Combat Simulator" kann ich jetzt einfach die Details in VR nahezu maximieren und habe trotzdem noch doppelte FPS, LOL.

Die Karte ist ein Biest.
Werde die jetzt 2 Jahre behalten und dann auf Hopper oder was anderes gehen.

Habe ja nur 699€ bezahlt.
War gefühlt ein Schnapper für die Leistung, wenn ich sehe was die 3090 mit 14% Mehrleistung kostet.

Grüße


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2020)

Ich hab gestern _möglicherweise _eine minimal irrationale Entscheidung getroffen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen, wie sehr ich das noch bereuen werde.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Danke, die min FPS sind aber deutlich höher beim max UV Profil, da stimmt doch was net.
> Max FPS sind unwichtig, aber die mins sind schon wichtig.



Glaub in dem Benchmark sind das tatsächlich Min. fps, also auch einzelne spikes und nicht etwa P1. Diesen Wert kannst du dort also getrost ignorieren.
Is also nicht vergleichbar mit P1 oder 1% low.

Das kann dort in einer Messung so aussehen und in der nächsten extrem unterschiedlich.


----------



## -Shorty- (25. September 2020)

Nach dem Video von Igor fällt es mir, als reiner Gamer immer noch sehr schwer die 3090 aus dem Fokus zu bekommen. Auch wenn eine 3080ti eigentlich sinnvoller wäre, kann ich mich nicht so recht dazu überreden.

Mal sehen, hat noch Zeit, mal sehen was der Markt die nächsten Monate noch so präsentiert, auch mit Blick auf Wasserblöcke und die Konkurrenz.


----------



## big-maec (25. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> War gefühlt ein Schnapper für die Leistung, wenn ich sehe was die 3090 mit 14% Mehrleistung kostet.


Zum Glück nur bei Games 14% Mehrleistung alles andere ist ja heftiger.


----------



## Schak28 (25. September 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern _möglicherweise _eine minimal irrationale Entscheidung getroffen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach bereuen... der lange FPS Balken macht alles wieder gut
Hab mir gestern auch noch eine ergattern können. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2020)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Ach bereuen... der lange FPS Balken macht alles wieder gut
> Hab mir gestern auch noch eine ergattern können. Ich bin gespannt


Ich liebe das Teil, und ich habs noch nicht mal hier. Allerdings hätte ich für das Geld eine 3080, nen 10900k sowie das passende Mainboard bekommen, und ich fürchte, mein 5820k ist nicht so ganz der passende Partner für die 90er. 
Aber die Gelegenheit war gut, die IChill gefällt mir, ist Referenzdesign, und ich hab gerade in dem Moment Refresh gedrückt, als Alternate die online gestellt hat. 
Tja, ist wohl Schicksal. Macht man nix. Was soll ich mich als bloßer Sterblicher schon gegen den Plan des Universums wehren?


----------



## SayprenShepard (25. September 2020)

Ich war auch erst der festen Überzeugung mir ne 3090 zu holen. Am Ende bin ich dan  aber jetzt doch zufriedener mit der Entscheidung für das Geld die RtX 3080, nen neues Mainboard und ne neue ZEN3 CPU zu kaufen, die dann die Karte hoffentlich nicht mehr ausbremst.


----------



## Malc0m (25. September 2020)

Bei mir war es gestern genau umgekehrt.
Hatte mir erst ne 3090 TUF OC vorbestellt bei ComputerUniverse.
Aber nachdem ich dann in ruhe Tests und Videos mir angeguckt hab, kann ich mich nicht durchringen fast 1000€ mehr zu zahlen für die paar %.
Auch wenn mich die 10Gb Speicher doch stören, wirds erstmal ne 3080. Ist nur die Frage wann und wo man ein vernünftiges Model bekommt.


----------



## HisN (25. September 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> die dann die Karte hoffentlich nicht mehr ausbremst.



Was man ja selbst in der Hand hat, und was keine "feste" Größe ist.
Das ist meiner Meinung ein User-Problem und kein Hardware-Problem.


Graka-Limit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU-Limit


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich habe NIX an der Hardware geändert.
Wie kann das nur sein, wenn das CPU-Limit eine feste Größe ist, und abhängig vom Hardware-Namen?


----------



## blautemple (25. September 2020)

Das kommt aber auch extrem aufs Spiel. Ja, es gibt Titel die so extrem skalieren, aber es gibt auch haufenweise Titel da ändern die Settings gefühlt nichts an den fps ^^


----------



## HisN (25. September 2020)

Wenn dem so ist, kann man immer noch 4xDSR im Treiber aktivieren 
Und ganz ehrlich. Ich versteh da die Leute nicht, die rumheulen weil sie im CPU-Limit sind, wenn man so *kostenlos* ohne einen einzigen FPS Verlust Bildqulität generieren kann.
Aber ist halt meine Sicht der Dinge. Bin zu alt um jedem FPS hinterherzurennen oder nur Games zu zocken, die man gewinnen muss, und man sie besser gewinnt wenn man so viele FPS wie möglich hat^^


----------



## OmasHighendPC (25. September 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern _möglicherweise _eine minimal irrationale Entscheidung getroffen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhh, ich hätte die TUF 3090 für € 1460 haben können, gestern um 15.03, aber später ich hätte mich dafür geschämt und es bereut, da ich bis auf weiteres sicher nicht über WQHD hinausgehen werde und ich eher ein Gelegenheits- als ein Hardcoregamer bin. Nun, nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass der Preis wirklich sehr günstig gewesen wäre, hat's nochmals etwas weh getan. Aber nun wart ich brav auf die Strix OC 3080 für € 830.-, und mit dem Rest .... könnte ich ja dann vielleicht von meinem 3700X auf einen 12-Kerner der 4000er Reihe upgraden


----------



## Schak28 (25. September 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Teil, und ich habs noch nicht mal hier. Allerdings hätte ich für das Geld eine 3080, nen 10900k sowie das passende Mainboard bekommen, und ich fürchte, mein 5820k ist nicht so ganz der passende Partner für die 90er.
> Aber die Gelegenheit war gut, die IChill gefällt mir, ist Referenzdesign, und ich hab gerade in dem Moment Refresh gedrückt, als Alternate die online gestellt hat.
> Tja, ist wohl Schicksal. Macht man nix. Was soll ich mich als bloßer Sterblicher schon gegen den Plan des Universums wehren?



Also da muss ich zugeben da blieb dir nichts anderes übrig als sie zu kaufen 

sind wir mal gespannt was sie so leistet👌


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

Bist du sicher, dass das die Strix OC ist? Weil die ist deutlich teurer hier bei uns (979€).
Der Unterbau ist wichtig Leute, der Kollege wäre besser beraten, die CPU+MB+3080 zu kaufen.
5820k wird schon arg limitieren. (je nach Monitor)
Der 10900k wäre 60% schneller laut PCGH Ranking in Games und selbst ein 3300X wäre 21% schneller.
Man muss aber sagen, dass PCGH den 5820k mit 2133MHz RAM testet und den 10900k mit 2933MHz.


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2020)

@OmasHighendPC Ich hab auch mit mir gerungen, bis dann meine Freundin die Geduld verloren hat und mich mehr oder minder dazu gezwungen hat, die endlich zu kaufen... "Kauf das verdammte Ding endlich, sonst jammerst du wieder wochenlang rum weil du es nicht gemacht hast", oder so ähnlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist es, das gute Stück. 



Duvar schrieb:


> 5820k wird schon arg limitieren. (je nach Monitor)


Ich will das Ding für 4K60 benutzen, das sollte erstmal reichen, denke ich.


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

Sollte es meist, die andere Option wäre aber dennoch besser gewesen, egal wer A sagt muss auch B sagen können. Holst demnächst noch Zen3 samt Board und RAM, dann ist die Sache geklärt, weil die kommen ja demnächst.


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sollte es meist, die andere Option wäre aber dennoch besser gewesen, egal wer A sagt muss auch B sagen können. Holst demnächst noch Zen3 samt Board und RAM, dann ist die Sache geklärt, weil die kommen ja demnächst.


Wird das was mit DDR5 bis dahin? DDR4 hätt ich noch, 32 GB 3000er.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Bei Zen sollte es wenigstens 3600er sein. Für Intel reicht 3000er.


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Wird das was mit DDR5 bis dahin? DDR4 hätt ich noch, 32 GB 3000er.


Leider nein DDR5 gibts erst eine Saison nach Zen3^^
DDR5 wird zu beginn sowieso sauteuer sein, gönn dir Zen 3 und behalt das mal 2-3 Jahre, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2020)

Mit Zen 3 hatte ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt. So ein 5Ghz Sechzehnkerner wäre ja schon was


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

@Metamorph83 
@blautemple 
Ich hab mir das schon gedacht, es werden viele da heute sicher verwundert sein dass Sie doch keine bekommen haben obwohl Sie das geglaubt haben.


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

Seitdem ich die Resultate von @sLiX (danke nochmals, wünschte alle würden so wie er die Community füttern mit Resultaten)  gesehen habe, habe ich mich eben selbst dabei erwischt, wie ich auf Beutefang nach einer 3080 auf bin, musste mich schnell wieder besinnen und den Haben Will Dämon aufs Mowl hauen^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (25. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Metamorph83
> @blautemple
> Ich hab mir das schon gedacht, es werden viele da heute sicher verwundert sein dass Sie doch keine bekommen haben obwohl Sie das geglaubt haben.


Das Geile ist, das jeder Shop bei dem ich bestellt habe anfangs alles Stock hatte, ein Lieferdatum in der Bestellbestätigung angibt und im Anschluss aber kein Storno oder zumindest eine Information, dass sich der Status geändert hat. Von mir sind aktuell ca. 5950€ bei Händlern im Umlaufvermögen, die ich jetzt nach und nach zurück holen muss. Hand aufhalten geht, aber kurz mal über die Situation aufklären , bloß net...


----------



## blautemple (25. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Metamorph83
> @blautemple
> Ich hab mir das schon gedacht, es werden viele da heute sicher verwundert sein dass Sie doch keine bekommen haben obwohl Sie das geglaubt haben.



Die haben nur den Express Versand versaut. Das war aber auch echt knapp bei mir, ich habe ca um 17:30 bestellt und bis 18 Uhr sollten die Bestellungen am selben Tag rausgehen.

Die Aussage kam gerade vom Support:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

Andere bestellen sich 3090er und ich hab mir grad nen Döner bestellt


----------



## SayprenShepard (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Andere bestellen sich 3090er und ich hab mir grad nen Döner bestellt



Cool, wieviele FPS liefert der so?


----------



## Metamorph83 (25. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die haben nur den Express Versand versaut. Das war aber auch echt knapp bei mir, ich habe ca um 17:30 bestellt und bis 18 Uhr sollten die Bestellungen am selben Tag rausgehen.
> 
> Die Aussage kam gerade vom Support:
> 
> ...


Das ist aber auch iwie ne Frechheit...  Das du 2 Stunden nach uns bestellst (ich hatte meine Auftragsbestätigung nämlich schon um 15:12 und Bestellbestätigung um 15:07) und du die Karte bekommst und wir nicht... Also nicht das ich sie dir nicht gönne, das ist an Alternate gerichtet...

Werde Alternate anrufen, meine Meinung pfeifen  und dann upgraden auf Express!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass das die Strix OC ist? Weil die ist deutlich teurer hier bei uns (979€).



Is wohl eher die Strix(ohne OC), schätz ich mal, die Strix OC is teurer.

Die *Strix hab ich auch bereits für 830€* gesehen. Von daher schnall ich echt nicht die Mondpreise, von Alternate und co. .

Hab mich aber entschieden unter 800€ bleiben zu wollen. Die TUF is diesmal richtig gut geworden, da brauch ich gar keine Strix mehr. 
Falls es die Strix natürlich für 750€ geben sollte, greif ich da auch zu. Sind ja nur noch 80€ unterschied, bis dahin.

PS: Die Strix OC kostet fast 50€ mehr, als die Strix(ohne OC). Aber auch keine 900€, wie manche Händler es versuchen.

edit: Im Webshop von Asus gibt es die Strix+OC jeweils sogar noch mal 10€ günstiger. Also falls sie irgendwann mal lieferbar sind. Aber können die gängigen Händler ja auch gerade noch nicht liefern.

Ups ... ich seh gerade ... die Strix OC is bei Asus sogar teurer, als bei meinem Anbieter.
Vielleicht sollte ich zu dem preis doch besser bestellen. 
(Unter 900€)


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Andere bestellen sich 3090er und ich hab mir grad nen Döner bestellt


Wenn du schnell genug bist, kommt zumindest die Temperatur hin


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YQ7rNgoqMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (25. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch iwie ne Frechheit...  Das du 2 Stunden nach uns bestellst (ich hatte meine Auftragsbestätigung nämlich schon um 15:12 und Bestellbestätigung um 15:07) und du die Karte bekommst und wir nicht... Also nicht das ich sie dir nicht gönne, das ist an Alternate gerichtet...
> 
> Werde Alternate anrufen, meine Meinung pfeifen  und dann upgraden auf Express!



Ich habe bei Cyberport bestellt, nicht bei Alternate. Die haben die Karten scheinbar auch erst später online gestellt. Um 15 Uhr war da noch nichts zu sehen auf der Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ups ... noch gar nicht gesehen.
Danke. Sofort mal reinziehen.

Hatte auch die Premiere um 15Uhr bei Igor geschaut, gestern. War echt klasse !


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

Fazit:
Zotac Trinity= Müll in der ersten Revision.
MSI= geht so
ASUS= Top.

Die ASUS Käufer haben wohl alles richtig gemacht, vor allem die TUF Käufer, die Strix hat ja nicht diesen separaten VRAM Kühler, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die TUF besser abschneidet als die Strix, ok gut die Strix ist rund 0.3-0.4 Slot breiter, aber dennoch...


----------



## Metamorph83 (25. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Cyberport bestellt, nicht bei Alternate. Die haben die Karten scheinbar auch erst später online gestellt. Um 15 Uhr war da noch nichts zu sehen auf der Seite.


Achso... Das klang so als hättest du die auch dort bestellt...


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Cool, wieviele FPS liefert der so?


Fat per Second


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Zotac Trinity= Müll in der ersten Revision.
> MSI= geht so
> ASUS= Top.
> ...




Wieder einmal ein absoluter Superbericht, den Igor da rausgehauen hat !
Bestärkt meinen Eindruck, dass Asus diesmal _richtig gute Arbeit_ gemacht hat(also nochmal zusätzlich, zu dem tollen TUF Kühler, der auch die Speicher extragut mitkühlt).
Wer ne günstige TUF kriegt, macht also alles richtig.

edit:

Schaut euch das absolute Klasseteil an ! Alles Mögliche aus Metall und noch mal extra gekühlt. Nix billig !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fOpaPPCUDA:212

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PS: Bin echt begeistert, dass das im "Entry Model" TUF so gekommen is. Is eigentlich bereits "Strix-Level".
Bin mal auf die Tear downs der Strix gespannt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die viel besser wird. Evtl. noch n Tick größere Lüfter und mehr Geblinke. Vielleicht dann noch mehr Watt. Aber sonst braucht man die eigentlich nicht.

edit2: Hoffe nicht, für Asus, dass die TUF diesmal _so gut_ geworden is, dass keiner mehr die Strix kauft.


----------



## hwk (25. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die Tear downs der Strix gespannt.


Hier ein kurzes Video dazu  (wenn das schon einer gepostet hat auch gut)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EnI94ReQusE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Ihr bezahlt bei der Gen hauptsächlich das Binning. Eine Strixx ohne OC hat das selbe Binning wie eine TUF OC.
Das macht am meisten am Preis aus. Die Kühler der 3090 sind weitestgehend identisch zu den 3080er.
Ich denke ein 2er Chip(bestes Binning) einer 3080 kann eine 3090 mit 0er Binning knapp einholen mit Übertaktung.


----------



## HisN (25. September 2020)

sofern das vram ausreicht


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

hwk schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzes Video dazu  (wenn das schon einer gepostet hat auch gut)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!!!

Das kannte ich aber leider schon.  Man sieht schon etwas, aber leider nich trichtig.

Ist es nun eine Vapor Chamber, oder nicht, z.B. . Is die Speicherkühlung genau so gut, wie bei der TUF ?
Oder sogar besser ?
Das kann man im Grunde erst in echten Tests der Karte sehen.

Könnte natürlich auch n nettes Teil sein, wenn man mal mit mehr Leistung etwas OCen will(leicht, just for fun und zum rumtesten).
Mit meiner alten 1080Ti Strix OC war ich natürlich schon sehr zufrieden.

Hm ...

Naja ... Hauptsache Asus, heißt es wohl diesmal.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (25. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> edit2: Hoffe nicht, für Asus, dass die TUF diesmal _so gut_ geworden is, dass keiner mehr die Strix kauft.



da musst Dir wohl keine Sorgen machen  (schau im Bild ganz unten bei 'Verkaufsrang') ....  btw: es handelt sich hier um die Strix OC im Shop des Händlers meines Vertrauens, Digitec, Nr. eins in der Schweiz notabene ...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

Oha. 

Naja, meine alte Strix OC war auch meine bisherige Lieblings-GPU.

Vielleicht schwenk ich noch auf die um.
Ne TUF krieg ich ja zur Zeit auch leider nicht.

Dürfen die nicht eigentlich schon getestet werden ? Gibt's zu den Strix noch keine Tests ?

edit:

Schnell mal selber geguckt: Sieht nicht so aus.









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 CUSTOM Graphics Cards Review Roundup - VideoCardz.com
					

Reviews of CUSTOM NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 graphics card Yesterday NVIDIA lifted the embargo on GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition. Today the embargo on custom designs officially lifts. Starting from now you can also order the first Ampere-based graphics card. Custom NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080...




					videocardz.com


----------



## haii91 (25. September 2020)

Weiß jemand ob Saturn, Mediamarkt und Conrad die 3080, wenn sie die im Laden haben, auch zum Verkauf für das Internet bereitstellen, oder nur für den Ladenverkauf da sind? Wenn letzteres zutrifft würde ich heute noch rausfahren und mein Glück versuchen .


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Ich würde annehmen, dass du sowohl im Laden als auch online kaufen kannst.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Hier jetzt mal UV unter realen Bedingungen, nicht nur Benchmarks:

ASUS TUF RTX3080 @ 0,787v @ 1815MHz

2 Stunden Assassins Creed Odyssey @ 1440p Ultra (FPS Limit auf 90FPS)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperatur durchschnittlich 55°C bei 975rpm
Stromverbrauch durchschnittlich 175,53W(!)
Core Clock permanent 1815MHz @ 0,787v


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

Sehr, sehr geil !  

Alter ! 175W average. Man hat immer diese um ~350W im Hinterkopf ...

Äh ... nicht 275W, sonder *1*75W !  

PS: Achte auf den Fan-Speed, wg. Speicher.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Die TUF hat den entscheidenden Vorteil das der Kühler entkoppelt ist vom Vram der seinen eigenen Kühler hat.

@sLiX Kill dir die Karte nicht mit zu niedrigen Drehzahlen. Der Speicher hängt nicht am Block!


----------



## haii91 (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde annehmen, dass du sowohl im Laden als auch online kaufen kannst.


 
Ich weiß nicht genau, ob das meine Frage beantwortet.^^
Also wenn die genannten Läden es im Laden haben und jemand bestellt online über die Webseite, wird das von der Theke genommen?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

haii91 schrieb:


> Also wenn die genannten Läden es im Laden haben und jemand bestellt online über die Webseite, wird das von der Theke genommen?



Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die TUF hat den entscheidenden Vorteil das der Kühler entkoppelt ist vom Vram der seinen eigenen Kühler hat.
> 
> @sLiX Kill dir die Karte nicht mit zu niedrigen Drehzahlen. Der Speicher hängt nicht am Block!


Taktet der Speicher nicht runter, wenn es kritisch wird? Hab ich mal gelesen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

Ja, im Grunde is das schon richtig.


----------



## Sonny330i (25. September 2020)

Ich hab auf blöd bei Cyberport die ASUS 3080 TUF OC bestellt am 19.09 für 767€ inklusive Versand. Wollte bei Release eig direkt zuschlagen, aber musste noch auf eine Rückzahlung von Paypal warten. Ansonsten hätte meine Finanzministerin nicht mitgespielt. 

Bin echt heiß auf die Karte, wie ihr alle 
Ein ca Lieferdatum würde mir und vielen anderen schon reichen. Vorfreude ist schon was schönes, aber etwas ungewisses ist schon gemein. Hab sogar Angst vor Storno, weil die 767€ schon okay sind was ich jetzt bezahlt hab, wenn man die aktuellen Preise so sieht. 

Hab noch nie soviel Kohle für ne GPU liegen lassen. Dieses Mal bin ich definitiv ein Marketingopfer vor dem Herren


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Coil whine ist auch komplett verschwunden. Wenn da fast 370W durchlaufen, schreit die Karte bei über 110FPS richtig.
Jetzt ist komplett ruhe.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

Top. Was willste mehr ? 

Ich würde jetzt die User hier im Forum weiter schmachten lassen(die alle noch auf ihre Karten warten, wie ich auch  ) und das Teil erst mal ausgiebig durch alle möglichen Games zocken. 

PS: Genieß es !


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Habe noch eine 3090 Bestellung laufen!


----------



## HisN (25. September 2020)

<-- meine 3090 kommt morgen


und ich sitze Sa-Mi im Büro.
Super Timing.


----------



## big-maec (25. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt die User hier im Forum weiter schmachten lassen(die alle noch auf ihre Karten warten, wie ich auch  )


Na ich schmachte jetzt gerne bei dem was passiert ist und den noch kommenden Aussichten auch mit AMD.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> <-- meine 3090 kommt morgen



Welche wird es denn jetzt?


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Taktet der Speicher nicht runter, wenn es kritisch wird? Hab ich mal gelesen.


NEIN! Er taktet nicht runter, er wird aber langsamer. Du benötigst ein mindestmaß an Luftdruck um auch den Vram Kühler mit Luft zu versorgen, das solltest du im Hinterkopf behalten. Auch die vorderen Wandler hängen daran. Das muss nicht kritisch sein, ich schau mir das gleich mal an bei meiner 3090er. Ich hab noch nen Tempsensor frei, den häng ich mal zwischen die Lamellen vom Vram Kühler.

Die Karte läuft übrigens wie die 3080er erste Sahne.Befindet sich gerade im PortRoyal Loop seit 30min mit ganz anständiger Übertaktung im Quiet Bios bei knapp 1600Umdrehungen und rund 380-390Watt. Höchstspannung übrigen wie bei den 3080er Karten auch. 1070mv.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Hab die Lüfterkurve mal etwas angehoben, sicher ist sicher. Danke


----------



## HisN (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche wird es denn jetzt?


Palit OC.
Mir war REF wichtig, für Wasserblock.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Palit OC.
> Mir war REF wichtig, für Wasserblock.



Und wie sieht das Power Limit aus?


----------



## HisN (25. September 2020)

Sag ich Dir .... Morgen Nacht, wenn ich aus dem Büro heimgekommen bin und die Karte eingebaut habe?


----------



## blautemple (25. September 2020)

Damit sind auch meine letzten Zweifel beseitigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

DIe Sache mit dem Caps ist ne interessante Geschichte. Auch hier Sticht die ASUS Karte wieder mehr als positiv hervor. Nicht übel. Meine 3090er bockt auch bei 2080Mhz noch nicht.

@blautemple  Nice, die OC für den Preis ist TOP!


----------



## deady1000 (25. September 2020)

Leude, ist das chillig endlich ne neue GPU zu haben und einfach mal wieder zu zocken. 
Jetzt können einem die News egal sein. Die 3080 rennt wie sau.

Habe sie jetz auf ca 220-250W hin optimiert und sie läuft im Bereich um 1850MHz stabil.

Drücke ich im Afterburner auf Reset, sprich Werks-OC, ballert sie hoch ins Limit auf 320W mit ordentlich Spannung und boostet stellenweise auf 2GHz. Ist mir aber zu krass mit dem Stromverbrauch. Wird auch dann merklich laut und heiß. Ich könnte sie auch auf 1900MHz noch recht entspannt takten mit moderater Spannung ohne ins Power-Limit zu gelangen, aber da leidet die Effizienz schon etwas mehr. Denke ich bin aktuell bereits am Sweetspot.

OC-Scan lief durch bis 2070MHz unter Luft.
Brauchte dann aber auch maximale Spannung bis Power-Limit.
Denke höher und vor allem stabil würde es nur unter Wasser werden.

Preis war 699€.
Also bin sehr zufrieden.

Bald dann noch den Wasserkühler von Alphacool drauf und gut ist.
Wie ist es so bei euch?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Sag ich Dir .... Morgen Nacht, wenn ich aus dem Büro heimgekommen bin und die Karte eingebaut habe?



Wäre toll. Danke dir.  



deady1000 schrieb:


> Wie ist es so bei euch?



Wie das halt so ist, ewig F5 gedrückt und doch leer ausgegangen.


----------



## deady1000 (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie das halt so ist, ewig F5 gedrückt und doch leer ausgegangen.


Brauchste echt die 90er? Nimm doch die 80er.
Ich hab gestern und heute meine Spiele ausprobiert, unter anderem auch VR mit SuperSampling:

DCS World, mega schlecht optimierter Flugsimulator, trotz maximalen Settings und ultra Texturen bin ich nur bis 9200MB gekommen. Pixeldichte war auf 1.2x gesetzt und Settings wie gesagt maxed out. Keine Lags, keine Ruckler.

Wenn DAS Spiel die 10GB in VR (!!) nicht füllt, dann keins meiner anderen.  
DCS ist wirklich ne Optimierungskatastrophe.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Brauchste echt die 90er? Nimm doch die 80er.



Ich kauf doch keine 3090. Bin ja nicht bescheuert. 
Ich warte auf eine gute 3080 und gut. Die 10Gb Vram reichen mir. Passt schon.
Ich hätte gerne eine 3080 Founders mit dem Kühler der 3090 Founders. 
Ich werde mir also doch die 3090 Founders kaufen, den Kühler auf die 3080 drauf pappen und den Rest der 3090 dann in die Mülltonne werfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Die Reste könntest du auch mir senden, Versand übernehme ich natürlich


----------



## Sonny330i (25. September 2020)

Leute kann mir jemand ein gutes 750er Netzteil für max 100€ empfehlen. Brauche ja ein neues für die hoffentlich bald eintreffende 3080er Karte. Normal würde ich schon mehr ausgeben, aber mein Weib reißt mir sonst die Rübe ab und rahmt diese ein. Als Mahnung für meine Kids. Sollte nämlich eines von denen so Hardwareminderbemittelt sein wie der Papa


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

BeQuiet Straight Power 11 750W.

Eigentlich 110€, allerdings sind durch den Ampere Hype gerade die Preise von 750W+ Netzteilen in die Höhe geschossen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Leute kann mir jemand ein gutes 750er Netzteil für max 100€ empfehlen. Brauche ja ein neues für die hoffentlich bald eintreffende 3080er Karte. Normal würde ich schon mehr ausgeben, aber mein Weib reißt mir sonst die Rübe ab und rahmt diese ein. Als Mahnung für meine Kids. Sollte nämlich eines von denen so Hardwareminderbemittelt sein wie der Papa



Tja, das Problem ist nicht nur der Preis, sondern auch die Verfügbarkeit.
Du kannst die üblichen Verdächtigen nehmen. Sind aber schwer zu bekommen und kosten mehr als 100€.

Wenns günstig sein soll.








						Xilence Performance X Modular XP850MR9 850W ATX 2.4 ab € 91,85 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Xilence Performance X Modular XP850MR9 850W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm • Lautstärke: 17-29dB(A) (Hersteller) • Kabelmanagement: teilmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Enermax Revolution D.F. 750W ATX 2.4 ab € 100,73 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Enermax Revolution D.F. 750W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 140mm, 400-1100rpm • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 2x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, 4x 6/8-Pin PCI… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

@sLiX Bei maximalem Powerlimit im FS Ultra Loop und bei 1600 Umdrehungen messe ich gerade mal 58 Grad an den Lamellen des Speichers.
58+10 Frame+ 10 Oberfläche Speicher +20 interne Temperatur= circe 90- 98 Grad. Soweit normal.

Ich messe mal noch mit stark reduziertem Lüfter und minimierter Power, aber deine 1000 Umdrehungen könnten tatsächlich reichen.


----------



## deady1000 (25. September 2020)

Muss mal kurz fragen...
Ist euer GeForce Experience auch total verbuggt?
Bei mir zeigt der überhaupt keine Funktionen an.
Hab schon versucht experimentielle Funktionen ein-/auszuschalten.

Wollte die Software nur mal kurz testen, nutze die eigentlich nicht und hatte sie immer deinstalliert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Das hier trifft bei mir auch zu.


			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/discover/255976/missing-nvnetworkservice-exe/


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Kannste auch deinstalliert lassen. Den Unfug hab ich auch noch nie benutzt. Nur um den WatchDogs Key zu aktiveren über Uplay 



Gurdi schrieb:


> @sLiX Bei maximalem Powerlimit im FS Ultra Loop und bei 1600 Umdrehungen messe ich gerade mal 58 Grad an den Lamellen des Speichers.
> 58+10 Frame+ 10 Oberfläche Speicher +20 interne Temperatur= circe 90- 98 Grad. Soweit normal.
> 
> Ich messe mal noch mit stark reduziertem Lüfter und minimierter Power, aber deine 1000 Umdrehungen könnten tatsächlich reichen.



Danke Dir! Bin gespannt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Ok das sieht übel aus....
Karte gedrosselt auf 270Watt. Lüfter auf 850 fixiert. Bei 75 Grad an den Lamellen hab ich abgebrochen.
75+10Frame+10Speicheroberfläche +20 Interne temperatur=100-105 Grad
Der Test lief nicht lange dafür!
Das lässt sich nicht direkt auf die 3080er übertragen, dennoch ist eine gewisse Mindestdrehzahl von rund 1200 zu empfehlen würde ich sagen.


----------



## synergon (25. September 2020)

meine Trio X 3090 wieder storniert, angblich keine auf lager „Systemfehler“... (cyberport)


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

synergon schrieb:


> meine Trio X 3090 wieder storniert, angblich keine auf lager „Systemfehler“... (cyberport)


Das werden heute viele mitgeteilt bekommen.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ok das sieht übel aus....
> Karte gedrosselt auf 270Watt. Lüfter auf 850 fixiert. Bei 75 Grad an den Lamellen hab ich abgebrochen.
> 75+10Frame+10Speicheroberfläche +20 Interne temperatur=100-105 Grad
> Der Test lief nicht lange dafür!
> Das lässt sich nicht direkt auf die 3080er übertragen, dennoch ist eine gewisse Mindestdrehzahl von rund 1200 zu empfehlen würde ich sagen.



Also bei mir etwas weniger, bin unter Gaminglast ja nur bei rund 180W und hatte 1000rpm.
Dann stell ich die Lüfterkurve so ein, dass ich bei ~1300rpm rauskomme. Bisschen Puffer schadet nicht.


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (25. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Hier jetzt mal UV unter realen Bedingungen, nicht nur Benchmarks:
> 
> ASUS TUF RTX3080 @ 0,787v @ 1815MHz
> 
> ...



Wirklich sehr cool, Glückwunsch! 

Falls möglich, teste doch mal bitte das gleiche Setup  mit The Witcher 3. Das Game ist EXTREM empfindlich, zumindest bei mir. Wenn DAS läuft, läuft alles andere auch (aber nicht umgekehrt)....


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

180Watt iss halb nicht mit der Karte hier einzustellen, der Abitrator spinnt dann auch rum und kommt gar nicht mehr klar.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Lüfter auf 850 fixiert.




Ihr Übertreiber ! 

Ich würde da ehrlich ganz anders rangehen.

Im Afterburner im einfachen Desktop Surfbetrieb(idle) auf Manuelle Lüftersteuerung schalten, erster Test bei 30% und dann langsam erhöhen, in 5% Schritten, bis ich richtig was auffällig höhre/wahrnehme, an der Änderung, so dass ich denke "Ok, das könnte jetzt n Tick zu viel für Idle Desktop betrieb sein, für einfachen Surfmodus, was Lautstärke angeht", was toll ist, weil es absolut subjektiv ist und somit auf einen selbst abgestimmt.

Von dem Wert, wo man was wahrnimmt einfach wieder 5% runter.
Das wäre mein Einstiegswert.

Von diesem Basiswert dann einfach je nach Geschmack, Lust und Laune Werte hoch ändern und bei ca. 80 C° würde ich dann einen Wert haben, wo die Lüfterdrehzahl dann richtig hoch fährt.
Über 80 Grad C° mag ich nicht haben, für meine GPU.

Einfaches Beispiel, für Leute die nicht auf "Zero Fan" stehen.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas kann man mal auschecken und dann testen, wie sich das für einen für den Desktop Betrieb und Gaming Betrieb so auswirkt, was die Temps und Lautstärke angeht.

800-900 Umdrehungen finde ich extrem(niedrig), für eine GPU. Muss nicht sein.

edit: is nur n einfaches Beispiel. Werte kann man ja nach Lust und Laune, bzw. eigenen Öhrchen und Geschmack, was man für Temps sehen will, ändern.
Hab ja aktuell nur ne Überbrückungs GPU drin und kann nix konkretes beitragen, leider.


edit. Ziel ist natürlich, eine eigene Lüfterkurve dann im Automatikmodus laufen zu lassen, so wie man das selber genau toll und richtig findet.
Lüfter werden geschont, Öhrchen werden geschont, Hardware wird durch kein zero Fan geschont.

Warum soll man die Lüfter nicht leise laufen lassen, anstatt ganz aus ?
Stört doch nicht und kühlt die ganze Karte.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr cool, Glückwunsch!
> 
> Falls möglich, teste doch mal bitte das gleiche Setup  mit The Witcher 3. Das Game ist EXTREM empfindlich, zumindest bei mir. Wenn DAS läuft, läuft alles andere auch (aber nicht umgekehrt)....



Hab so ziemlich jedes Spiel, aber dieses ausgerechnet nicht.


----------



## blautemple (25. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Hab so ziemlich jedes Spiel, aber dieses ausgerechnet nicht.



Setzen, 6, sofort nachholen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. September 2020)

bzw. auf die neue Version warten, die bald kommt.  Da braucht man dann wohl keine mods mehr. 



> CDPR erklärt auch, warum PC-Spieler das Next-Gen-Update kostenlos kriegen - im Gegensatz zu PS5- und Xbox-Series-X-Käufern. Auf dem PC sei die Situation "etwas anders, weil es keinen tatsächlichen Wechsel zwischen den Plattformen oder irgendetwas in der Art gibt wie bei Konsolen". Es werde einen Patch geben, "der die visuelle Qualität und ein paar zusätzliche Funktionen hinzufügt, und natürlich werden wir den Leuten keinen Patch in Rechnung stellen." Es sei etwas, dass "sie herunterladen werden, und es wird ihr Spiel und ihre Erfahrung verbessern - aber wir werden sie nicht um zusätzliches Geld bitten".











						The Witcher 3: Raytracing-Version für PC, PS5 und Xbox Series X kommt
					

Das freut nicht nur Geralt: Eine völlig unerwartete Next-Gen-Ankündigung von #TheWitcher3 für PC, PS5 und Xbox Series X.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Metamorph83 (25. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ok das sieht übel aus....
> Karte gedrosselt auf 270Watt. Lüfter auf 850 fixiert. Bei 75 Grad an den Lamellen hab ich abgebrochen.
> 75+10Frame+10Speicheroberfläche +20 Interne temperatur=100-105 Grad
> Der Test lief nicht lange dafür!
> Das lässt sich nicht direkt auf die 3080er übertragen, dennoch ist eine gewisse Mindestdrehzahl von rund 1200 zu empfehlen würde ich sagen.


Mach die Karte net kaputt!!!


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Ernsthaft.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Geht doch wie sau, ich komm nicht über 9.542



			https://www.3dmark.com/spy/14009658


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Geht doch wie sau, ich komm nicht über 9.542
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/14009658



Passt doch, er hat jeweils 16% mehr FPS.
Warum läuft dein RAM eigentlich nur mit 3466MHz?
Bei einem Intel System würde ich schon gerne 4000-4133MHz mit optimierten Timings sehen, dann gehst du richtig ab.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Also langsam reichts.....WTF der eine Zähler ey...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Passt doch, er hat jeweils 16% mehr FPS.
> Warum läuft dein RAM eigentlich nur mit 3466MHz?
> Bei einem Intel System würde ich schon gerne 4000-4133MHz mit optimierten Timings sehen, dann gehst du richtig ab.



Den Ram hab ich aus meinem alten System mit 6700k übernommen.
Ist eigentlich nur 3200er, wurde auf 3466 übertaktet, mehr geht nicht.


----------



## blautemple (25. September 2020)

Das ging schneller als gedacht: https://www.ekwb.com/news/ek-water-...ONRnPb4bARaBTz2y4zkaYejEYk68_6C_vm7QAJGYSrAh0

Direkt mal geordert. Dann muss ich hoffentlich nicht zu lange mit dem Luftkühler leben.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (25. September 2020)

werde wohl mit dem Kauf warten, bis die Zen 3 Cpu´s verfügbar sind, hoffe, es gibt Nachschub für interessierte Nutzer; an alle, die eine bekommen haben, viel Spass beim zocken


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Den Ram hab ich aus meinem alten System mit 6700k übernommen.
> Ist eigentlich nur 3200er, wurde auf 3466 übertaktet, mehr geht nicht.


Wunder dass der Skylake das überhaupt mitmacht.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Den hab ich erst mit meinem Comet Lake übertaktet.. Wollte mir neuen Ram ersparen. Aber mittlerweile hab ich doch lust mir stärkeren Ram zu kaufen, auch wenns wahrscheinlich überhaupt nichts bringen wird.


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JUoAJ78KQkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXkgGisdBU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sonny330i (25. September 2020)

synergon schrieb:


> meine Trio X 3090 wieder storniert, angblich keine auf lager „Systemfehler“... (cyberport)



Hmm das ist schon arg komisch. Hab gegen 17 Uhr mit dem Cyberport Kundendienst telefoniert. Wollte wissen, ob man nicht doch ein ca Datum nennen kann bezüglich der von mir bestellten 3080. 

Die Dame am Telefon meinte dass das jetzt wie eine Vorbestellung sei und nicht storniert wird.  Warum die jetzt deine Trio doch storniert haben wundert mich. 

An alle anderen die bei Cyberport bestellt haben. Die Dame am Telefon meinte, das die erste bestellte Charge von den 3080ern Karten bestellt sei und bei eintreffen sofort an die Kunden weitergeschickt wird. 
Ich bin  aber sicherlich nicht bei der ersten Charge dabei, weil ich erst am 19 bestellen konnte. Also spiele ich länger das Wartespiel. Hoffe das ich in 4-6 Wochen endlich diese verdammte Karte im Case hab


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6bUUEEe-X8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich würde jede Karte except ASUS zurück verfrachten, die anderen haben am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## synergon (25. September 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Hmm das ist schon arg komisch. Hab gegen 17 Uhr mit dem Cyberport Kundendienst telefoniert. Wollte wissen, ob man nicht doch ein ca Datum nennen kann bezüglich der von mir bestellten 3080.
> 
> Die Dame am Telefon meinte dass das jetzt wie eine Vorbestellung sei und nicht storniert wird.  Warum die jetzt deine Trio doch storniert haben wundert mich.
> 
> ...


ne ich hab storniert, weil ich die methode nicht abkann. Muss mich wo anders umschauen


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Was hat die Gigabyte für niedrige Taktraten in dem Video @ Stock...
Mein UV ist jetzt auch stable, qausi geraytraced



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. September 2020)

Haha, sogar Jay, die olle Pfeife, bezieht sich auf Igor.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Wenn Igor was raus haut wird er in der ganzen Welt zitiert mittlerweile. Der Kerl iss ne Bank.


----------



## sLiX (25. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Zumindest Gigabyte, die haben am meisten gespart. Die haben  überhaupt keine MLCCs verbaut.


----------



## Metamorph83 (25. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn Igor was raus haut wird er in der ganzen Welt zitiert mittlerweile. Der Kerl iss ne Bank.


Hat er sich auch verdient. Ich mag die akademische Präzision seiner Analysen gepaart mit den umgangssprachlichen Erläuterungen eben dieser. Das gibt dem ganzen einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert und ist nicht zu trocken. Summa summarum macht es das zugänglich für jedermann, egal ob man in der Materie steckt oder nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2020)

Die TUF hat MLCC only verbaut, das ist schon Premium.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ernsthaft.....
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Exakt 15% schneller als bei mir als ich den Bench ohne OC/UV machte, also @stock.
Bei mir schlug der Zähler übrigens auch an.
Der ist noch nicht für Ampere geeicht.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Die 3090 ist kaum schneller, aber die Frametimes sind geil von dem Ding.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Mal ne Frage an die Neubesitzer der Nicht-Asus-Karten... was werdet ihr jetzt eigentlich tun? Gibt‘s Bestrebungen die Karten einzuschicken wegen der minderwertigen Hardwarekomponenten (s. Video von Igor und Jays2Cents, etc etc)? Angeblich werden die ganzen Karten ja alle vor dem Verkauf wieder aus dem Verkehrgezogen und als neue Revision überarbeitet. Hat einer was von einer Rückrufaktion gehört? 

Also meine Karte läuft grundsätzlich ganz gut, aber wenn jetzt alle so ein Drama machen und die Hersteller wirklich Alarm schlagen, dann muss ja was dran sein...

Was meint ihr?
(Doofe Sprüche bitte einfach mal stecken lassen.)


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Frage ist doch bist du überhaupt betroffen. Wie taktete denn deine, was passiert wenn du OC.
Hau mal paar valide Werte raus. Ohne Anlass würd ich mich nicht bekloppt machen.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Frage ist doch bist du überhaupt betroffen. Wie taktete denn deine, was passiert wenn du OC.
> Hau mal paar valide Werte raus. Ohne Anlass würd ich mich nicht bekloppt machen.


Melde mich morgen dazu mal.
Meine Karte stürzt beim OC/UV schon ab und zu ab, liegt aber in der Natur der Sache denke ich. Sie läuft aktuell stabil auf 0,875V und 1860MHz und ca 220-250W. Könnte besser sein, aber auch schlechter.

Das Ding ist halt, dass ich nicht weiß welche MLCCs (?) da drauf sind. Wenn ich jetzt ne WaKü draufschnalle, dann könnte es sein, dass die Karte durch die Temps höher boostet und in den gefährlichen Bereich reinkommt, wo sie instabil wird.

Ich habe die Ventus und die teurere Trio soll zumindest einen “teuren“ haben.
Weiß aber nicht wie es auf de Ventus aussieht.
Wenn da sechs “billige“ draufsitzen wäre es echt mist.


----------



## Zetta (26. September 2020)

Holla die Waldfee. Die Asus TUF scheint die beste RTX 3080 und 90 zu sein. Die hat nämlich 6 teure Kondensatoren auf der Rückseite zu haben. Da habe ich mal nen Glücksgriff gemacht mit meiner TUF 3090. Die kommt in ca. 8 Stunden an. Freu. xD


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

1860Mhz bei 875Watt ist absolut in ordnung.  Würde mich da nett bekloppt machen.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 1860Mhz bei *875Watt* ist absolut in ordnung.


Ich merk schon... mit einer RTX3090 stumpft man da ab.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Hab das teil schon zahm bei rund 250Watt,passt schon


----------



## FreitaMa (26. September 2020)

Und ich war glücklich, dass ich eine Ventus 3090 geschossen habe, aber jetzt bin ich am Überlegen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt die am Montag ab zu holen... mhh


----------



## Zetta (26. September 2020)

FreitaMa schrieb:


> Und ich war glücklich, dass ich eine Ventus 3090 geschossen habe, aber jetzt bin ich am Überlegen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt die am Montag ab zu holen... mhh


Ganz ehrlich? Lass es sein. Der Wiederverkaufswert wird unterirdisch sein. Ausser der Asus TUF und FE sind die alle IMO DEFEKT.


----------



## Kavor (26. September 2020)

EVGA statement zum Thema POSCAPs: https://forums.evga.com/Message-about-EVGA-GeForce-RTX-3080-POSCAPs-m3095238.aspx



> _Hi all,_
> 
> _Recently there has been some discussion about the EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 series._
> 
> ...


----------



## Xyrian (26. September 2020)

Kurze Zwischenmeldung zur Inno3D:
In Mechwarrior 5 auf 4K und alle Regler auf Anschlag läuft das gute Stück mit 2400 rpm Lüfterdrehzahl auf 1875mhz, 99% Last, knapp 360W Powerdraw, auf ca. 85°C. Produziert dabei suboptimale 45 fps. 

Also, optimal ist das nicht. Bei der Drehzahl kann ich mich selbst kaum denken hören. Takt und Temperatur sind aber sehr stabil, auch nach einer halben Stunde.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

85 Grad.....will gar nicht wissen was der Speicher dabei macht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. September 2020)

Kavor schrieb:


> EVGA statement zum Thema POSCAPs: https://forums.evga.com/Message-about-EVGA-GeForce-RTX-3080-POSCAPs-m3095238.aspx



Es gibt also schon offizielle Reaktionen. Is wohl dann doch ne ernstere Sache.
Frage mich, was ohne Igor's Bericht gewesen wäre !?

Igor for Zocker-president ! 

Hoffentlich kauft Nvidia uns Igor nicht auf einmal von seinem Kanal weg. 

@Xyrian : 85 Grad C° ? Also ich würde meine Karten nie über 80 Grad C° (Kerntemp) haben wollen.
War nicht sogar früher mal schon bei 83 C° die Drossel aktiv ?
Und wie Gurdi schon sagte ... was macht der Speicher dann intern ?
Hört sich übel an.

Is das etwa @ stock so eingestellt ?
Gut belüftetes Gehäuse ?


edit: meine ersten Notfallmaßnahmen sähen so aus: Powerlimit 15% senken(Powerlimit auf 85%), Takt einfach mal pauschal -50 MHz(also Core Clock), Speicher so lassen, wie er ab Werk eingestellt ist(kein OC auf Speicher) und für gute Belüftung des Gehäuses mit Frischluft sorgen. Dann mal wieder checken, ob's besser aussieht, mit den Temps(und natürlich der Drehzahl des Lüfters).
edit2: Dazu würd ich noch n FPS Limit bei 100 fps rein machen. Da biste ja eh weiter weg von in 4k, aber falls mal in Menüs usw. die fps auf tausende gehen, würde es da auch als Limit greifen.

edit3:
Dazu könnte man noch ne eigene Lüfterkurve nach eigenem Geschmack erstellen. Hatte dazu hier mal n kleinen Einblick in die Materie getippelt(hatte da auf ein posting von jemand geantwortet, was dann später gelöscht wurde), falls da jemand noch nie dran rumgespielt hat: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...design-mit-370-watt-tdp.578321/#post-10472438


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Mit Kerntemp hat das nichts zu tun, das ist GPU Edge.....
Junction sicherlich +20-25 Grad.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit Kerntemp hat das nichts zu tun



Meinst du die 85 Grad C° ? Weiß grad nicht, was du meinst.

Oder meinst du das Runterdrosseln(GDDR6x), ab 110 Grad C° (intern) ?

_Beides_ is Mist.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Inno direkt auch zurück. Ich bleibe dabei alles außer Asus würde ich postwendend zurück klatschen. Wer bei den Preisen so dreist spart und billigen shice verbaut, verdient euer Geld nicht.


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Neubesitzer der Nicht-Asus-Karten... was werdet ihr jetzt eigentlich tun? Gibt‘s Bestrebungen die Karten einzuschicken wegen der minderwertigen Hardwarekomponenten (s. Video von Igor und Jays2Cents, etc etc)? Angeblich werden die ganzen Karten ja alle vor dem Verkauf wieder aus dem Verkehrgezogen und als neue Revision überarbeitet. Hat einer was von einer Rückrufaktion gehört?
> 
> Also meine Karte läuft grundsätzlich ganz gut, aber wenn jetzt alle so ein Drama machen und die Hersteller wirklich Alarm schlagen, dann muss ja was dran sein...
> 
> ...



Also ich habe ja die MSI Gaming X Trio. Bis jetzt habe ich mich so intensiv mit Undervolting, tiefen Temperaturen, niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen und Unhörbarkeit beschäftigt, dass ich die „andere Seite“, also den hier angesprochenen Boost über 2000 MHz, noch gar nicht getestet habe. Ich werde das jetzt nachholen. Sollte es so sein, dass ich einen systematischen(!) „Fehler“ feststelle, werde ich das mit Sicherheit an MSI kommunizieren. Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn das Unternehmen von sich aus kommuniziert (Wenn es denn für ihre Produkte überhaupt ein Problem gibt). Schauen wir mal, ob und wie sich die ganze Angelegenheit entwickelt. Kein Grund zur Aufregung imho


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Inno direkt auch zurück




Naja ... an einem schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse würde das aber nix ändern, da ne Asus rein zu basteln. 

85 C° im normalen Zockbetrieb @ stock finde ich _nicht_ eine normale Coretemp.

Conclusion: Entweder is der Kühler ziemlich untauglich, oder das Gehäuse kriegt nicht genug Frischluft(also auch außerhalb der Luft, die schon durch Radiatoren usw. geht). Letzteres vermute ich eher mal, da ich nicht glaube, dass ein Custom Hersteller seine Kühler so auslegt, dass da ganz normal mal 85 C° auflaufen.

Und das ab Werk, @ stock, ohne OC.

PS: Ganz davon ab, könnte man von den schon recht ordentlichen 360 Watt als Sofortmaßnahme natürlich auch n paar Watt wegknabbern. 

edit: Nicht, dass ich hier Inno verteidigen will. Weiß nicht wie's da hardwaretechnisch aussieht. _Meine_ erste Wahl wäre es eh nicht gewesen. Oder auch nicht 2., oder 3. Wahl 

Aber da könnte auch ein _grundsätzliches_ Problem(keine Luft zum atmen) da sein, was man auch mit anderen Karten angehen sollte.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Kavor schrieb:


> EVGA statement zum Thema POSCAPs: https://forums.evga.com/Message-about-EVGA-GeForce-RTX-3080-POSCAPs-m3095238.aspx


Heißt Umtausch?? Meint ihr die anderen ziehen mit?



JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja die MSI Gaming X Trio.


  Die hat ja auch wenigstens einen guten. Das ist besser als null.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Seit Pascal kann man Inno3D leider echt vergessen. Keine Ahnung was mit denen los ist...

Meine Karte ist in endlich Zustellung. Ich hasse diese Warterei


----------



## Irian (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Heißt Umtausch?? Meint ihr die anderen ziehen mit?



In Deutschland haben sie da keine große Wahl. Das ist eindeutig ein Fabrikationsfehler, somit hast du in Deutschland Gewährleistung. Sogar 2 Jahre lang, weil die Beweislastumkehr zwar nach 6 Monaten einsetzt, aber hier klar bewiesen wurde, dass es eben ein Fabrikationsfehler war...


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Irian schrieb:


> In Deutschland haben sie da keine große Wahl. Das ist eindeutig ein Fabrikationsfehler, somit hast du in Deutschland Gewährleistung. Sogar 2 Jahre lang, weil die Beweislastumkehr zwar nach 6 Monaten einsetzt, aber hier klar bewiesen wurde, dass es eben ein Fabrikationsfehler war...


Ja aber die könnten die auch zurückrufen und ein neues BIOS flashen und das wäre mega unzufriedenstellend.

Man bin gerade echt 50/50 dafür die Karte zurückzugeben und lieber bis Anfang 2020 noch abzuwarten, wenn die Karten alle verfügbar und ausgereift sind.

Mist ey. Ich weiß es nicht. Habe noch 11 Tage für die Rückgabe, also erstmal alles in Ordnung. Aber das Gefühl ist echt mies gerade, weil man weiß, dass hier und da übelst gespart wurde.

Mein Hauptproblem ist auch, dass es mit der WaKü ja eher schlechter als besser wird wegen der Temps und dem höheren Takt.


----------



## Irian (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja aber die könnten die auch zurückrufen und ein neues BIOS flashen und das wäre mega unzufriedenstellend



Das wäre dann eine Frage für Experten oder gar einen Richter, weil u.U. mit nem neuen Bios die angegebenen Daten, mit denen das Ding verkauft wurde, nicht mehr stimmen. Ich pers. würde aber auch ehrlich gesagt so eine Karte einfach zurückgeben innerhalb der 14 Tage, ohne wenn und aber, sofern mir der Hersteller keine neue aus ner verbesserten Serie garantiert.

Da kann man ja fast von Glück reden, dass ich noch keine hab - wobei ich eh ne Asus vorbestellt habe, die wohl diese Probleme (scheinbar? hoffentlich? wer weiß?) nicht hat.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. September 2020)

Versteh ich gut deady, deshalb kommt mir niemals die erste Revision, egal wovon, ins Haus. Mit der PS5 werde ich auch, wie gehabt, mindestens ein Jahr warten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. September 2020)

@deady1000 Is ja jetzt Wochenende. Würde da mal noch 2 Nächte drüber schlafen und dann ne Entscheidung treffen.
Bringt ja nix, wenn man ein ungutes Gefühl mit seiner Karte hat.


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

Vielleicht kann man den Boost mit dem Stabilitätstest von 3d Mark provozieren. Dieser ist so ausgelegt, dass periodisch weniger Last und viel Last anliegt...  Zumindest sieht es im Diagramm so aus wie ne Sinuskurve...


deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja aber die könnten die auch zurückrufen und ein neues BIOS flashen und das wäre mega unzufriedenstellend.
> 
> Man bin gerade echt 50/50 dafür die Karte zurückzugeben und lieber bis Anfang 2020 noch abzuwarten, wenn die Karten alle verfügbar und ausgereift sind.
> 
> ...


Oder du behälst sie und schickst Sie in 1-2 monaten  als Garantiefall ein, die werden die dann vermutlich austauschen gegen eine mit ML...
Es besteht natürlich die nicht unwahrscheinliche Gefahr, dass sie diese nur drosseln...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> mit dem Stabilitätstest von 3d Mark



Interessant. Normal ignoriere ich immer so künstliche Benchmarks(irgendwelchen "Punkte" interessieren mich nicht. Will FPS wissen  ). Wenn das Teil allerdings einen praktischen Nutzen hätte, würde ich mir das auch mal ansehen.

Welcher 3D Mark is das denn ? Gibt's da nicht ganz viele ?


edit:

Is das der hier, für knapp 4€ ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd ich mir mal zulegen 


edit: So ... download abgeschlossen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Interessant. Normal ignoriere ich immer so künstliche Benchmarks(irgendwelchen "Punkte" interessieren mich nicht. Will FPS wissen  ). Wenn das Teil allerdings einen praktischen Nutzen hätte, würde ich mir das auch mal ansehen.
> 
> Welcher 3D Mark is das denn ? Gibt's da nicht ganz viele ?


Dieser Reiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann einen Time Spy oder Firestrike auswählen, nicht Extreme damit er auch boosten kann.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. September 2020)

Ok, dann wart ich mal auf meine Karte. 

Die Überbrückungskarte brauch ich nicht testen.  
Aber gut, dass das Programm gerade im Angebot is. Knapp 4 € kann man dafür schon mal raushauen.

So ... muss was tun. Bis später ! 
Schönes WE @ all !


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Interessant. Normal ignoriere ich immer so künstliche Benchmarks(irgendwelchen "Punkte" interessieren mich nicht. Will FPS wissen  ). Wenn das Teil allerdings einen praktischen Nutzen hätte, würde ich mir das auch mal ansehen.
> 
> Welcher 3D Mark is das denn ? Gibt's da nicht ganz viele ?
> 
> ...


Bin nicht sicher, könnte sein, ich hab das damals in einer Aktion umsonst bekommen.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

DHL Express hat was schönes da gelassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> DHL Express hat was schönes da gelassen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich freue mich für dich, muss aber trotzdem weinen. 😢 Bitte viele tests, die non oc hab ich auch preorderd.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich für dich, muss aber trotzdem weinen. 😢 Bitte viele tests, die non oc hab ich auch preorderd.



Bei Neuerscheinungen scheine ich ein glückliches Händchen zu haben. Ich konnte ja auch den 10900K zu Release auftreiben.

Für alle MLCC Fanboys:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Oder du behälst sie und schickst Sie in 1-2 monaten als Garantiefall ein, die werden die dann vermutlich austauschen gegen eine mit ML...
> Es besteht natürlich die nicht unwahrscheinliche Gefahr, dass sie diese nur drosseln...


Würde eher sagen das wäre der wahrscheinliche Fall, weil es billig ist und schnell machbar. 

Bezüglich "sie halten die Daten nicht mehr ein":
Das stimmt nicht, denn die werben nur mit dem Werks-OC (ca 1800MHz) und das Problem tritt oberhalb im Limit von GPU Boost 3.0 auf (ab 2000MHz +/-70MHz oder so) . 

Also ich hätte echt Bedenken. 
Die werden die wahrscheinlich nur flashen und damit ist das Problem für die aus der Welt. Ein Umbau wäre extrem teuer für die Boardpartner.


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bei Neuerscheinungen scheine ich ein glückliches Händchen zu haben. Ich konnte ja auch den 10900K zu Release auftreiben.
> 
> Für alle MLCC Fanboys:


Perfekt, meine Preorder bleibt bestehen, hoffe das ich mit der nächsten Batch ausgeliefert werde.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Würde eher sagen das wäre der wahrscheinliche Fall, weil es billig ist und schnell machbar.
> 
> Bezüglich "sie halten die Daten nicht mehr ein":
> Das stimmt nicht, denn die werben nur mit dem Werks-OC (ca 1800MHz) und das Problem tritt oberhalb im Limit von GPU Boost 3.0 auf (ab 2000MHz +/-70MHz oder so) .
> ...


Ich würde da gar nicht lange rumzackern, auf Widerruf zurück und du hast keinerlei eventuellen Stress an der Backe. Finito.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Perfekt, meine Preorder bleibt bestehen, hoffe das ich mit der nächsten Batch ausgeliefert werde.



Ich drücke dir beide Daumen 

Ich hasse die Warterei auf neue Hardware. Wenn meine heute nicht gekommen wäre, wäre ich wahrscheinlich durchgedreht.

So, ich bin jetzt mal die Wasserkühlung auseinander reißen...


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir beide Daumen
> 
> Ich hasse die Warterei auf neue Hardware. Wenn meine heute nicht gekommen wäre, wäre ich wahrscheinlich durchgedreht.
> 
> So, ich bin jetzt mal die Wasserkühlung auseinander reißen...


viel Erfolg und schnelles gelingen, hast du den Block schon oder musst du sie erstmal mit Luft laufen lassen?


----------



## Xaphyr (26. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:  *








						Kondensator-Probleme bei frühen GeForce-RTX-30-Karten führen zu Abstürzen (Update: NVIDIA nimmt Stellung) - Hardwareluxx
					

Kondensator-Probleme bei frühen GeForce-RTX-30-Karten.




					tinyurl.com
				



*


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> viel Erfolg und schnelles gelingen, hast du den Block schon oder musst du sie erstmal mit Luft laufen lassen?



Leider erstmal unter Luft 
Der Block ist bei EKWB bestellt, wird aber erst gegen Ende Oktober ausgeliefert...


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Leider erstmal unter Luft
> Der Block ist bei EKWB bestellt, wird aber erst gegen Ende Oktober ausgeliefert...


Haja, die Zeit geht auch rum... Solange kannst du dich mit Gaming, Tweaken und Arbeit ablenken, die wichtigste Komponente ist schon mal da...


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Haja, die Zeit geht auch rum... Solange kannst du dich mit Gaming, Tweaken und Arbeit ablenken, die wichtigste Komponente ist schon mal da...



Besser so rum, als wenn hier der Kühler ohne Karte liegen würden 

So bleibt es jetzt bis der Kühler da ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Die Stütze ist praktisch, die TUF hängt nämlich sonst ganz gut durch weil die keine Baseplate hat. Einzigstes Manko was ich an der Karte finden konnte.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Besser so rum, als wenn hier der Kühler ohne Karte liegen würden
> 
> So bleibt es jetzt bis der Kühler da ist:
> 
> ...


Same:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

Laut HardwareUnboxed auf Twitter liegts nicht an den Caps. Deren Tuf und Trio scheint trotzdem zu crashen. Auch in den Kommentaren sagt ein Tuf User das seine crashed...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1309659834468298753

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

So einmal @stock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit 105Mhz Offset auf dem Chip:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht dann so in GPU-Z aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schöne Übersicht.  

edit:




Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Laut HardwareUnboxed auf Twitter liegts nicht an den Caps. Deren Tuf und Trio scheint trotzdem zu crashen. Auch in den Kommentaren sagt ein Tuf User das seine crashed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




edit: Nicht diese POSCAPS schuld ??? What ?

Also langsam reicht mir dieses Theater.   
Sollte ich erst mal gar keine Ampere kaufen, bis klar is was Sache is ?



Ansonsten krieg ich irgendwie grad wieder voll Bock auf "Tüfteln" mit allen möglichen Einstellungen.

Ob's wohl wirklich so ist, dass die Strix eine schlechtere Speicherkühlung hat, als die TUF ?
Hatte glaub ich gestern, oder vorgestern irgendwo einen Hinweis gelesen, dass die Strix diese Extrakühlung für die Speicherchips nicht so haben soll, wie die TUF.
Könnte mir nur eher sowas vorstellen, dass sie die Strix einfach anders gebastelt haben, da ja normalerweise die Strix noch die hochwertigere der Karten ist. Vor allem die Strix OC(evtl. sogar noch mal "gebinnt", bzw. mit ausgesuchten Chips versehen).

Kann mir also kurz gesagt, nicht vorstellen, dass die Strix da schlechter ist, was die Kühlung angeht, als die TUF.
Denke eher, die habe da grundsätzlich etwas anderes gebastelt, mit dem Kühler, der vom Kühlblock auch noch n Tick größer erscheint, mit größeren Lüftern, so wie es für mein Laienauge aussieht.
Bin ja großer Luftkühlungsfan und Wasserkühlung kommt mir nicht in's Gehäuse, von daher mag ich große Lüfter. 
Passt gut zu meinen 200er Frontlüftern.

Wollte mir eh auf jeden Fall ne Asus holen, aber vielleicht wird's ja dann doch ne Strix, weil ich langsam das Gefühl kriege, ich könnte die doch so sehr mögen, dass ich die durchaus länger als 2 Jahre, bis zur nächsten Gen behalte.
Ja, auch mit den 10GB. Warum nicht ? Zocke ja bis ca. 2025 noch auf WQHD.
So lange is jedenfalls mein Grundsystem geplant, für die Nutzung. Das Board is dann 8 Jahre alt. Gute Zeit, denk' ich.

Auf PCIe 4 verzichte ich noch ohne Probleme, ne ganze Weile. Is kein "_must have_" für mich.
Dieses IO Streamdings geht ja wohl auch auf PCIe 3 und das kommt eh erst irgendwann ab Sommer 21 aufwärts, dass es mal in Spielen auch genutzt wird.
Für mich is PCIe 4 vor allem erst einmal ein Marketing-Ding.

So ...

Also Strix wird mir gerade wieder sympathischer. *Vor allem da ich gesehen habe, dass ich die billiger kriege, als Alternate ne TUF anbietet. *

Hab jedenfalls gerade wieder voll Bock auf Basteln, checken, testen und auch etwas benchen, mit meinem alten System + neuer Karte. 
Da könnte sich ne Strix doch evtl. für mich lohnen.
Obwohl's natürlich Quark is, da ich die hinterher eh 24/7 in entspannten Einstellungen laufen hab.

Aber bisschen _Spaß_ sollte ja auch noch mit dabei sein. 
Is dann halt n 100€ Spaßaufpreis, bzw. gegenüber Alternate TUF Preis gar kein Aufpreis. 


noch n edit:

Aber besser erst mal die ganzen Berichte abwarten, woran jetzt die Abstürze liegen.
Ich mein ... wenn ich früher klar über 2GHz OCed hab, war das klar, dass die Kiste abschmiert(also irgendwo ab 2,1GHz). Is ja nix Besonderes. So hoch sollte der Takt ja gar nicht offiziell ab Werk hoch gehen, auf 2,1GHz+.

Was da jetzt Sache ist, interessiert mich aber schon. Weil ab Werk dürfen die ja nicht so eingestellt sein, dass die abschmieren.

_Noch_ hab ich nix gekauft. (gibt ja nix zu kaufen)


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> So einmal @stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Endlich mal ein würdiger Unterbau für die Karten^^
Lass mal die GPU Lüfter auf 100% laufen während des Benchs.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Bei meiner RTX3080 MSI Ventus OC sieht es aktuell so aus:

1) 0,775V | 1800MHz // bis 225W // FPS: xxx.x || leider instabil
2) 0,788V  | 1815MHz // bis 228W // FPS: 122,4 || Benchstable
3) 0,825V | 1830MHz  // bis 246W // FPS: 123,3 (+ 0,0%)
4) 0,875V | 1860MHz // bis 260W // FPS: 125.8 ( + 2,78%)
5) Stock-OC // PowerLimit 320W // FPS: 126.3 (+ 3,19%)
6) 0,900V | 1905MHz // bis 280W // FPS: 126.5 (+ 3,33%)
7) 0,925V | 1950MHz // bis 310W // FPS: 127.9 (+ 4,49%)

----------------------------
EDIT, aktueller Stand und stabil:
1) 0,812V | 1800MHz // bis 230W // FPS: 120,8 (+0,00%)
2) 0,825V | 1830MHz  // bis 245W // FPS: 123,3 (+ 2,07%)
3) 0,875V | 1860MHz // bis 260W // FPS: 125.8 ( + 4,14%)
4) Stock-OC // PowerLimit 320W // FPS: 126.3 (+ 4,55%)
5) 0,900V | 1905MHz // bis 280W // FPS: 126.5 (+ 4,72%)
6) 0,925V | 1950MHz // bis 310W // FPS: 127.9 (+ 5,88%)
----------------------------

Gebencht mit Heaven Benchmark in WQHD mit max Settings und 8x AA.
Ich weiß der ist schon älter, aber er ist sehr komfortabel nutzbar und man kann sich schnell herantasten.

Mein stabiler Sweetspot liegt schätzungsweise im Bereich um 0,825V, 1830-1860Mhz und 220-245W. Eventuell sind in dem Spannungsbereich oder unmittelbar darüber auch noch 50MHz mehr drin, aber deutlich höher komme ich da nicht. Möglicherweise ist es um 0,800V ebenfalls sehr effizient. Da müsste ich nochmal weiterbenchen. 0,788V waren aber sehr grenzwertig und hart an der Artefakt- und Ruckelgrenze.

*Bezüglich OC ab 1900MHz:*
Ganz ehrlich bringts Null. Man bekommt praktisch keine Mehrleistung, nur fängt der Chip an zu saufen ohne Ende. Dann erreicht man auch schnell das Power-Limit und dann sinkt die Performance sogar wieder dramatisch.

Und hier nochwas bezüglich der Kondensatoren (eine Liste):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler







__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/izmi1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schak28 (26. September 2020)

DHL war grade auch bei mir. Jetzt gehts erst mal ans Testen was die Karte so kann


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein würdiger Unterbau für die Karten^^
> Lass mal die GPU Lüfter auf 100% laufen während des Benchs.



Da kommen noch mehr Werte. Ich teste gerade erstmal ein paar Spiele und gucke ob das Straight Power 11 Platinum 650W einknickt


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Da kommen noch mehr Werte. Ich teste gerade erstmal ein paar Spiele und gucke ob das Straight Power 11 Platinum 650W einknickt


Überhäuf uns mit Test, Bilder und Resultate bei jeder MHz Änderung^^

GZ @Schak28, leider auch keine ASUS.

Wollt ihr die echt alle behalten Leute (non ASUS User) @HisN hat sich ne Palit 3090 gekrallt, also bei der 3090 würde ich erst Recht keine Kompromisse eingehen. Beim Wiederverkauf wird sich das Nachteilig auswirken, für eure Psyche/Gewissen wird sich das nachteilig auswirken, its not worth it, direkt zurück mit dem Müll, sowas macht mich echt sauer, obwohl ich nicht betroffen bin mit


----------



## HisN (26. September 2020)

Die Palit ist PC-Partner, kann also das Zotac-Problem haben, oder wir drücken die Daumen und sie ist schon 2. Revision.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Palit ist PC-Partner, kann also das Zotac-Problem haben, oder wir drücken die Daumen und sie ist schon 2. Revision.



Wann kommt deine Karte?


----------



## HisN (26. September 2020)

Im Laufe des Tages (während ich im Büro rumhänge).


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GPFKS8jNNh0:129

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vllt erhellt uns dieses Video.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

OC technisch geht wie erwartet echt nicht viel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (26. September 2020)

Interessant wird es, sobald Wasserkühler verfügbar werden, da kalte Chips weniger Innenwiderstand haben.
Vorher werd ich da gar nix machen.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Info über Palit in dem Video oben bei ca 19.45min. Zotac scheint wohl am grottigsten zu sein, danach kommt Gigabyte und danach wohl Palit (Colorful zähle ich jetzt mal nicht mit) danach wohl MSI. (inno keine Ahnung wird sicher auch grottig sein) bin grad bei der Hälfte vom Video^^


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Die oberen Werte sind im Timespy schon nicht mehr stabil. Ich glaube ich warte mit dem Overclocking bis der Wasserkühler da ist ^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Schöne Übersicht.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


Ich sehe das nicht so eng. Mit der 3090 werde ich erstmal nicht auf 2000Ghz kommen bis auf Wasser umgebaut ist, selbst dann ist das Ziel eher weniger Strom bei gleicher Leistung zu bekommen... -> UV

Solange die guten MLCCs drauf sind bin ich sicher, dass weder die Caps mir den Spaß verderben und wenns ein Treiber Problem ist, wird es mit der Zeit gefixt. Wer weiß vielleicht schicken jetzt einige die Karte wieder zurück und ich komm nächste Woche an meine  
Jetzt kommt noch JAy Two Cents und sagt das es bei ihm am Mikrofon lag, sobald das ausgesteckt war liefs... Abwarten Tee trinken. Möglicherweise gibts einfach momentan nur ein Treiber Konflikt mit anderen Hardwaretreibern...


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die oberen Werte sind im Timespy schon nicht mehr stabil. Ich glaube ich warte mit dem Overclocking bis der Wasserkühler da ist ^^


OC kannste eh in die Tonne klopfen abgesehen für Benches, dieses mal glänzt derjenige mit dem besten UV^^


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

So hab das Monster stable im UV. Ich hab echt nen feines Kärtchen erwischt. Offenbar hab ich Glück gehabt und durch mangel an Chips ein 2er Binning erwischt. Ich warte aber noch auf Bestätigung dazu. Port Royal war das fordernste was ich gefunden habe, andere Games drücken zwar den Takt mehr aber aggresives RT ist notwendig für Rockstable.

Beachtet mal EC Temp 1 und GPU temp.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Duvar schrieb:


> OC kannste eh in die Tonne klopfen abgesehen für Benches, dieses mal glänzt derjenige mit dem besten UV^^



Naja man kann schon was rausholen. Alles eine Frage der Technik 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (26. September 2020)

Ah sehr schön, meine Karte ist daheim angekommen. Umbau wenn ich aus dem Büro heimkomme, es sei denn sie hat 6 Pos-Caps^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So hab das Monster stable im UV. Ich hab echt nen feines Kärtchen erwischt. Offenbar hab ich Glück gehabt und durch mangel an Chips ein 2er Binning erwischt. Ich warte aber noch auf Bestätigung dazu. Port Royal war das fordernste was ich gefunden habe, andere Games drücken zwar den Takt mehr aber aggresives RT ist notwendig für Rockstable.
> 
> Beachtet mal EC Temp 1 und GPU temp.....


Bin ich Blind, she die GPU Voltage net? Wieviel Volt gibts auf die GPU?


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Bin ich Blind, she die GPU Voltage net? Wieviel Volt gibts auf die GPU?


Ja sieht man nicht und der Verbrauch mit ~300W für UV ist mMn trotzdem nicht ohne^^


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Bin ich Blind, she die GPU Voltage net? Wieviel Volt gibts auf die GPU?


Hier sieht man alles besser.
@Duvar  Es sind in der Praxis 250-280 Watt. Das ist keine 3080....Das ist absolut in Ordnung für die Leistung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Geh mal noch 60mV runter^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (26. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hier sieht man alles besser.


Danke. Wow, sehr nice. Ik freu mich so riesig drauf... Auch wenn ich noch warten muss..


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Timespy Extreme Belastungstest (Dauer-Loop):

*0,812V | 1800MHz | 230W | stabil*

Bleibt jetzt so. Ist mein Sweetspot und rockstable.
Timespy ist sehr sensibel. Schon bei 3% Frameinstabilität gilt das OC als instabil.
Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Damit läuft man nicht Gefahr ein instabiles OC als stabil zu befinden.

Mehr Spannung resultiert nur in höherer Leistungsaufnahme und mehr Takt (zB 1950MHz) würden lediglich 5,88% Mehrleistung bedeuten. Wenn der Wasserblock draufkommt sinken die Temperaturen eh um 25-30°C und dann wird auch etwas mehr drin sein bei gleicher Spannung.


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

Ich bin gerade dabei, mein UV Profil noch zu verfeinern. Bin stand jetzt bei 1830/10.000 @ 0,787v und es ist absolut stabil


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, mein UV Profil noch zu verfeinern. Bin stand jetzt bei 1830/10.000 @ 0,787v und es ist absolut stabil


Mach mal bitte den *Firestrike Ultra Belastungstest* oder den *Timespy Extreme Belastungstest* für 15 Minuten.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Jap wenn das stabil durchläuft Hut ab.

Oh oh:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1309659834468298753

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Schon gesehen... angeblich sollen die Kondensatoren gar nicht das Problem sein.
Eventuell doch treiberbedingt?


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Keine Ahnung er meint womöglich sind nicht nur die Caps dran schuld, wer weiß was da genau abgeht.
Das zeigt wieder mal, dass man nicht direkt zu Release kaufen soll und erstmal warten bis alles etwas ausreift, denn sonst endet man gerne als Beta Tester (besonders bei AMD^^, aber nun hier auch).


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte den *Firestrike Ultra Belastungstest* oder den *Timespy Extreme Belastungstest* für 15 Minuten.


Okay, mach ich


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung er meint womöglich sind nicht nur die Caps dran schuld, wer weiß was da genau abgeht.
> Das zeigt wieder mal, dass man nicht direkt zu Release kaufen soll und erstmal warten bis alles etwas ausreift, denn sonst endet man gerne als Beta Tester (besonders bei AMD^^, aber nun hier auch).


Naja gut... letztendlich laufen die Karten ja. Also ich konnte bislang keine Crashes feststellen mit dem Werks-OC.
Das Werks-OC ist halt ineffizienter und tatsächlich langsamer (wegen des Powerlimits) als manuelles UV/OC.
Wenn die Karte bei mir jetzt alle 30 Minuten crashen würde, dann wäre ich halt sauer, aber so...

Letztentlich hat man keine Probleme, wenn man nicht gerade versucht auf >2000MHz zu übertakten.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Ihr müsste auch RT auf den Schirm haben, das zwackt nochmal 15-30Mhz ab oder ein zwei Spannungsstufen.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ihr müsste auch RT auf den Schirm haben, das zwackt nochmal 15-30Mhz ab oder ein zwei Spannungsstufen.


Wegen des Powerlimits? 
Übertaktet man mit dem Core-OC im (MSI AB) eigentlich auch die RT-Cores?


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Die RT Cores hängen am Shader Cluster. Der Spannungsbedarf steigt aber durch RT etwas an.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Hier ist mal ein erster Richtwert in Timespy:


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50901242?
		


Das sind die Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich die 2080Ti:


			https://www.3dmark.com/spy/12556972
		


Ein bisschen Luft ist da noch und unter Wasser geht wohl noch mal etwas mehr, aber am Ende werden es wohl 20 bis 25% Mehrleistung sein. Ich bin trotzdem zufrieden, einfach weil 24GB VRam geil sind


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Mein aktuellster Stand, Werte stabil, kein "benchstable" Quatsch:

Gilt für Luftkühlung, Temperatur ca 80°C.

1) 0,812V | 1800MHz // bis 230W // FPS: 120,8 (+0,00%)
2) 0,825V | 1830MHz  // bis 245W // FPS: 123,3 (+ 2,07%)
3) 0,875V | 1860MHz // bis 260W // FPS: 125.8 ( + 4,14%)
4) Stock-OC // PowerLimit 320W // FPS: 126.3 (+ 4,55%)
5) 0,900V | 1905MHz // bis 280W // FPS: 126.5 (+ 4,72%)
6) 0,925V | 1950MHz // bis 310W // FPS: 127.9 (+ 5,88%)

Bin jetzt erstmal durch damit und hat sich auch gelohnt das mal alles zu messen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Noch skaliert der Speicher:


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50901633?
		


Ich bin jetzt bei 700MHz Offset. Man beachte die Bandbreite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Das zeigt wieder mal, dass man nicht direkt zu Release kaufen soll und erstmal warten bis alles etwas ausreift, denn sonst endet man gerne als Beta Tester



Muss ich leider ungewollt eh(also warten).
Keine Ahnung ... mittlerweile tendier' ich sogar ein wenig Richtung Strix. Hat den "Vorteil"  , dass man vielleicht eh länger warten muss und die da möglicherweise noch etwas Feintuning machen können.

PS: Urgs ... 979€ will Alternate für die Strix OC .
Unter 900 muss da auch gehen.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Noch skaliert der Speicher:
> Ich bin jetzt bei 700MHz Offset. Man beachte die Bandbreite:



Verbrutzle dir deinen Speicher nicht.  
Denk an Igors "Bröselgrenze".


----------



## OmasHighendPC (26. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Interessant wird es, sobald Wasserkühler verfügbar werden, da kalte Chips weniger Innenwiderstand haben.
> Vorher werd ich da gar nix machen.


aber höher takten kannste die 3090 mit H2O wohl auch fast nicht (siehe Video dazu vom 8auer)


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein erster Richtwert in Timespy:
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50901242?
> ...


Lets be honest, deine 2080Ti oder allgemein eine stärker übertaktete 2080Ti ist einfach brutal. Die Teile holen durch ihr OC Potential, welcher ohne Frage höher ist als wie bei Ampere, massiv auf und verkürzen den Abstand.
Eine 3080 ist da nicht groß schneller jetzt.




ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Muss ich leider ungewollt eh(also warten).
> Keine Ahnung ... mittlerweile tendier' ich sogar ein wenig Richtung Strix. Hat den "Vorteil"  , dass man vielleicht eh länger warten muss und die da möglicherweise noch etwas Feintuning machen können.
> 
> PS: Urgs ... 979€ will Alternate für die Strix OC .
> Unter 900 muss da auch gehen.



Hoffe du bekommst demnächst eine günstige Karte, du hast so oder so den Jackpot geknackt mit deiner Strategie und dem geringen Verlust bei der lang genutzten 1080Ti. Warte aber dennoch, die Preise sind too much aktuell, oder greif wieder eine Schnäppchen Karte a la 2080Ti ab, siehst ja wie die abgehen. Hätte ich die Option zB 550€ 2080Ti vs 900€ 3080, würde ich die Ti vorziehen. Die Händler wollen jetzt fett absahnen, fall nicht drauf rein, bleib eisern, am besten bis zum 27.11 Black Friday^^


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Lets be honest, deine 2080Ti oder allgemein eine stärker übertaktete 2080Ti ist einfach brutal. Die Teile holen durch ihr OC Potential, welcher ohne Frage höher ist als wie bei Ampere, massiv auf und verkürzen den Abstand.
> Eine 3080 ist da nicht groß schneller jetzt.



Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen dass die unter Wasser ist. Das alleine bringt ca 5%.

Hier ist Ende mit dem Luftkühler:


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50902041?
		


Das Offset auf dem Speicher lag da bei 900MHz. Bei 1000MHz crashed es dann.

Edit: Also unter Luft sind bei mir ca 5% drin. Ich bin mal gespannt was dann unter Wasser geht. Vllt sind dann overall 10% drin.


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Okay, mach ich



Ist nach 12 Minuten abgekackt. Aber da sind auch wirklich 250W Last auf der Karte. Unter realen Bedinungen laufen ja nur 150-180W durch, da ist das stabil.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

der8auer hat Wasser bei den neuen Karten getestet, hat 20-30MHz rausholen können...




sLiX schrieb:


> Ist nach 12 Minuten abgekackt. Aber da sind auch wirklich 250W Last auf der Karte. Unter realen Bedinungen laufen ja nur 150-180W durch, da ist das stabil.



FPS Limit usw ist nicht wirklich real, klar wenn bei dir die Belastung deutlich geringer ist und es läuft ist alles super, aber wirklich stable und etwas härteren Konditionen ist das nicht anscheinend.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Verbrutzle dir deinen Speicher nicht.
> Denk an Igors "Bröselgrenze".



Das ist kein Thema auf der TUF.
@blautemple
Du musst für vernünftige Ergebnisse deine Karte an Ihrer Taktgrenze kappen. Dann ist mehr drin. Die Peaks hauen einen raus in der Regel. Deine dürfte irgendwo zwischen 1980-2040 zu kappen sein. Spannungen über 1V sind uninteressant auf der TUF, dafür reicht das PT nicht. (mal absehen von FHD unsinn)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> der8auer hat Wasser bei den neuen Karten getestet, hat 20-30MHz rausholen können...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FPS Limit in AC bei 90FPS ist eigentlich keins, weil die Karte eh nur maximal 95FPS schafft. 

Mein 1800/Stock Ram @ 0,787 laufen locker durch.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> der8auer hat Wasser bei den neuen Karten getestet, hat 20-30MHz rausholen können...



das läuft jetzt bei allen Chips wohl in die gleiche Richtung, dass sie nämlich schon at stock nahe am Maximum laufen, vgl. z.B. die kaum übertaktbaren Zen 2 Prozessoren. Bald wird Übertakten wohl nicht viel mehr sein als eine Spielerei ohne spürbaren Mehrwert  (RAM oc vielleicht mal ausgenommen).


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

Undervolten macht doch mindestens genau so viel Spaß, wie übertakten. Und nebenbei sparst Du noch Strom.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

@Gurdi 
Muss ich mir dann erstmal in Ruhe alles angucken. Jetzt habe ich erstmal einen groben Richtwert. Mein 24/7 Setting muss ich ja auch noch ausloten.

Hier mal Timespy Extreme im Vergleich mit meiner 2080 Ti:


			https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/14151502/spy/12560062
		


Da bekommt die Karte die Rohleistung sehr viel besser auf die Straße.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> aber höher takten kannste die 3090 mit H2O wohl auch fast nicht (siehe Video dazu vom 8auer)


Nicht höher als 2GHz, aber generell sind bei niedrigeren Temperaturen niedrigere Spannungen stabil, sprich im Bereich von 1800-1950MHz wird man mit Wasser bessere/niedrigere Spannungen benötigen, um sein OC stabil zu bekommen. Daher würde ich mit der Wasserkühlung eine Effizienzsteigerung und eine Senkung der Leistungsaufnahme erwarten. Mit einem Takt oberhalb 2GHz würde ich generell nicht rechnen. Das packen die Chips einfach nicht und das ist sowieso weit oberhalb des Sweetspots beziehungsweise oberhalb jeder Effizienz.


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Muss ich mir dann erstmal in Ruhe alles angucken. Jetzt habe ich erstmal einen groben Richtwert. Mein 24/7 Setting muss ich ja auch noch ausloten.
> 
> Hier mal Timespy Extreme im Vergleich mit meiner 2080 Ti:
> ...



Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum ein i9 10900k mit 4,5GHz den gleichen Score erzielen kann wie der gleiche Prozessor mit anderem Namen auf 5GHz.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Bald wird Übertakten wohl nicht viel mehr sein als eine Spielerei ohne spürbaren Mehrwert


Naja du musst bedenken es gibt:

Baseclock ~1400
Boostclock ~ 1700
GPU-Boost 3.0 ~ bis Limit

Mit Baseclock und Boostclock wird geworben.

GPU-Boost ist schon maximales OC und da boostet der Chip bis an die Limits (Temperatur, Leistungsaufnahme, Spannung, Instabilitätsgrenze). Es ist also quasi Auto-OC für Faule. Früher gab es kein GPU-Boost. Da hatten die Karten eventuell einen Boost und das war's dann. Heute machen die das eben von selbst. Man kann sagen früher war es besser, oder eben heute. Hängt vom Blickwinkel ab. 

Früher musste man manuell übertakten, heute muss man manuell undervolten.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum ein i9 10900k mit 4,5GHz den gleichen Score erzielen kann wie der gleiche Prozessor mit anderem Namen auf 5GHz.



Huh, der ist mit 5GHz genau 11,6% schneller bei ca 11% mehr Takt. Das skaliert absolut perfekt.


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Huh, der ist mit 5GHz genau 11,6% schneller bei ca 11% mehr Takt. Das skaliert absolut perfekt.



Meinte im Vergleich zu meinem. Habe den i9 10850k @ 5GHz und erreiche maximal 6.500 Punkte.
Und der 10850k ist ja einfach nur ein 10900k, der nicht so gut übertaktbar ist.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum ein i9 10900k mit 4,5GHz den gleichen Score erzielen kann wie der gleiche Prozessor mit anderem Namen auf 5GHz.





blautemple schrieb:


> Huh, der ist mit 5GHz genau 11,6% schneller bei ca 11% mehr Takt. Das skaliert absolut perfekt.





sLiX schrieb:


> Meinte im Vergleich zu meinem. Habe den i9 10850k @ 5GHz und erreiche maximal 6.500 Punkte.


RAM:
3466MHz vs 4133MHz

Vergleicht mal eure Signaturen.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Meinte im Vergleich zu meinem. Habe den i9 10850k @ 5GHz und erreiche maximal 6.500 Punkte.
> Und der 10850k ist ja einfach nur ein 10900k, der nicht so übertaktbar ist.



Achso, ich habe den RAM stark getuned.
Hier sind die Timings von meinem "Potato"-Setting:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

666MHz bringen bei nem Intel, der eh nur 2966 supportet, so viel Unterschied?


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> 666MHz bringen bei nem Intel, der eh nur 2966 supportet so viel Unterschied?


In dem Bereich wo ihr bencht, bei diesen Karten, ja.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> 666MHz bringen bei nem Intel, der eh nur 2966 supportet, so viel Unterschied?



Wichtiger sind die Timings, aber ja RAM Tuning bringt bei Intel extrem viel 

Edit: In Spielen ist der Unterschied noch viel größer solange man im CPU Limit ist.


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

Okay, wieder was gelernt. Bin mal shoppen


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

sLiX schrieb:


> Okay, wieder was gelernt. Bin mal shoppen



So massiv lässt sich aber nur Samsung B-Die RAM tunen


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> So massiv lässt sich aber nur Samsung B-Die RAM tunen


Hab leider Hynix auf meinen TrindentZ Riegeln erwischt. Da ging nur von stock 3200 auf 3466 CL16-18-18-38


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Confirmed: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti launches after RTX 3070 - VideoCardz.com
					

A mid-range card with 8GB memory. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti The first mid-range Ampere card to launch this year is GeForce RTX 3060 Ti, likely to be the first SKU in these series. We now have two sources confirming that the next graphics card in the Ampere GeForce RTX 30 series is RTX 3060 […]




					videocardz.com
				




Ca auf 2080 Custom Niveau bzw OC 1080Ti.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe ein Diagramm angefügt.
Da hat man gleich keine Lust mehr auf OC. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Habe ein Diagramm angefügt.
> Da hat man gleich keine Lust mehr auf OC. ^^
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht nach ner bitteren tatsache aus.... Schade..


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Aus umwelttechnischen Aspekten sollte man GPU-Boost 3.0 verbieten.  
+50% Stromverbrauch bei +5% Mehrleistung. Und das bei jeder Karte, auch wenn man selbst nichts macht.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Confirmed: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti launches after RTX 3070 - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> A mid-range card with 8GB memory. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti The first mid-range Ampere card to launch this year is GeForce RTX 3060 Ti, likely to be the first SKU in these series. We now have two sources confirming that the next graphics card in the Ampere GeForce RTX 30 series is RTX 3060 […]
> ...


Damit ist meine 1080Ti  bald Offiziell grad noch so Mittelklasse


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Damit ist meine 1080Ti  bald Offiziell grad noch so Mittelklasse


Geht meiner genauso, aber man muss ihr zu Gute halten, dass sie über 3 Jahre einen tollen Job gemacht hat und wirklich aufrüsten muss man selbst jetzt nicht und das sage ich trotz nativem 3440x1440p Monitor. Etwas Settings anpassen und gut ist, Unterschiede zu max suchste mit einer Lupe. Einziger Nachteil kein Raytracing, aber die Games sind rar gesät die das supporten.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Habe ein Diagramm angefügt.
> Da hat man gleich keine Lust mehr auf OC. ^^
> 
> 
> ...


Knapp über 6% weniger Performance für 34,8% weniger Energie. Oh man. Ich bin ja so gespannt auf RDNA2!


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Knapp über 6% weniger Performance für 34,8% weniger Energie. Oh man. Ich bin ja so gespannt auf RDNA2!





PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Man vermutet bzw. hofft, dass AMD tatsächlich ein starkes Produkt im Ofen hat, welchem man zuvorkommen wollte. Natürlich kriegt man dazu kein offizielles Nvidia-Statement.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


 Hoffen wir mal weiter^^


----------



## OmasHighendPC (26. September 2020)

also was ich sicher nicht anfangen werde: undervolten um Strom zu sparen  ....... NIEMALS!


----------



## draco1993 (26. September 2020)

um zusammenzufassen Amd hat treiberprobleme und nvidia kann nicht mal launchen pc gaming at its best. 700€ karten die abkacken beim boosten unglaublich und es wird sich nichts ändern.

Aber danke an die uv werte werde ich auch machen wenn man die Teile fehlerfrei kaufen kann.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> also was ich sicher nicht anfangen werde: undervolten um Strom zu sparen  ....... NIEMALS!


Naja wenn ich das Werks-OC mit meinem UV vergleiche, dann bekommste durch die >80W Senkung auch ca 10°C niedrigere Temperaturen. Schont meine Soundkarte, die aktuell nur Millimeter über der GraKa hängt.  Sind stressige Zeiten für die Soundblaster. Sie kann das Erscheinen des Wasserblocks kaum erwarten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. September 2020)

@Gurdi : is das max PL bei der 3090 TUF eig auch 370W?


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

375W.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Das PL bei der MSI Ventus OC 3080 ist übrigens auf 320W fixiert. Man könnte nicht mal höher wenn man wollte.  Der Afterburner kann nur auf 100% gezogen werden. Höchstens mit Flüssigmetall könnte man die Leistungsaufnahme steigern. Aber hätte ich eh nicht vor. Lohnt nicht.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich das Werks-OC mit meinem UV vergleiche, dann bekommste durch die >80W Senkung auch ca 10°C niedrigere Temperaturen. Schont meine Soundkarte, die aktuell nur Millimeter über der GraKa hängt.  Sind stressige Zeiten für die Soundblaster. Sie kann das Erscheinen des Wasserblocks kaum erwarten.


mag sein, aber ich habe hier in über 20 Jahren noch kein einziges Teil wegen Überhitzung verloren, obwohl ich mich kaum je gross um tiefe Temps bemüht habe. Lieber 10-15 Grad mehr, dafür ein paar Dezibel weniger, sprich 'Silence'. Naja, mit der WaKü hat man vielleicht beides, aber diese ist nun mal nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## draco1993 (26. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hope und bei Evga denke ich mir nichts wegen austauschen.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (26. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit Kerntemp hat das nichts zu tun, das ist GPU Edge.....
> Junction sicherlich +20-25 Grad.


Soweit ich weiß sind es keine Edgetemperaturen.
Weiß nicht mehr bei wem das ganze mal behandelt wurde (glaube GN). Da hatte man mit NVIDIA gesprochen und dort wurde angegeben das die Temperaturangabe keine Edgetemperatur sei. Es sollen wohl diverse Sensorewerte ausgewertet werden. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wird dann die Angabe über sämtlich Sensoren in irgendeiner Form gemittelt. Wird also weder Egde noch Core Temperatur sein sondern irgendwas anderes. Wie viele Sensoren, wo die Sitzen und wie weit man dann von den höchsttemperaturen Abweicht weiß keiner außer NVIDIA.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

OK, ich glaube so langsam habe ich den Dreh beim Undervolting/OC raus:


			https://www.3dmark.com/spy/14154115


----------



## draco1993 (26. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (26. September 2020)

Grad mal für Spaß die Leistungsaufnahme bei Volllast gemessen.

Ryzen 5 1600 übertaktet
Rtx 3080 FE
2 SSd
4 Lüfter


----------



## draco1993 (26. September 2020)

but but duebrauchst ein 1200 watt NT   geil wie die leute auf die netzteil werbung reinfallen. schon bei vega damals. witzig. gerade wenn das einer bringt dessen freund bei seasonic arbeitet 

achja leute testet mal bei DX12 spielen der crash trifft fast nur in DX12 auf Tomb Raider hallo. Ich denke es ist ein Treiber Problem.

es ist kein poscap auf gpus verbaut lol viele genies hier. ausserdem kann man nicht sagen das eien ist besser als das andere beide haben vor und nachteile. die fe hats am besten gemacht.

trotztdem ein treiber problem in dx 12 + zuviel boost weil nvidia solange gewartet hat bis die boardpartner was wussten. gibt ein bios patch fertig hat sich damit erledigt.

wo sind die elektrotechnik ingenieure 

edit und schwupps: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> @Gurdi : is das max PL bei der 3090 TUF eig auch 370W?


375Max, peakt aber auf bis zu 390. OC wie non OC.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

Irgendwie verhält die Karte sich beim Undervolten extrem strange bei mir. Wenn ich z.B. 1800MHz bei 0,806V einstelle hält sie anfangs genau diesen Takt nur um dann nach einigen Sekunden auf 1830Mhz bei derselben Spannung hochzuschießen. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## HisN (26. September 2020)

draco1993 schrieb:


> achja leute testet mal bei DX12 spielen der crash trifft fast nur in DX12 auf Tomb Raider hallo. Ich denke es ist ein Treiber Problem.



Seit dem HAGS-Treiber (oder sogar noch länger) hat Nvidia Probleme mit DX12 und Tomb Raider. Nicht dass das gar nix mit den 3080/90 zu tun hat, sondern einfach nur das alte Problem wieder bei den neuen Karten auftaucht. Ich würde auch eher auf den Treiber als auf die Karten tippen.

Der "Fix" für das DX12-TR-Problem wurde doch erst

*GeForce Hotfix display driver version 451.85 is based on our latest Game Ready Driver 451.67.

This Hotfix driver addresses the following:
• [Shadow of the Tomb Raider][DirectX 12]: The game may crash when launched with Hardware-accelerated GPU scheduling enabled.*

Im 451.85 Hotfix gebracht.


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Irgendwie verhält die Karte sich beim Undervolten extrem strange bei mir. Wenn ich z.B. 1800MHz bei 0,806V einstelle hält sie anfangs genau diesen Takt nur um dann nach einigen Sekunden auf 1830Mhz bei derselben Spannung hochzuschießen. Ist das bei euch auch so?



Jap, ganz genau wie bei mir.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Irgendwie verhält die Karte sich beim Undervolten extrem strange bei mir. Wenn ich z.B. 1800MHz bei 0,806V einstelle hält sie anfangs genau diesen Takt nur um dann nach einigen Sekunden auf 1830Mhz bei derselben Spannung hochzuschießen. Ist das bei euch auch so?


Ne dann ist deine Kurve hinter 1800 nicht flach.
Du musst die ganze Kurve, auch den allerhöchsten Punkt, erst um zB 50mV unter deinen gewünschten Höchsttakt ziehen und dann den Punkt bei zB 0,806V auf 1800MHz (oder ein paar MHz mehr) hochziehen und dann APPLY.

Wenn deine Karte auf 1830MHz geht, dann ist ein dahinterliegender Punkt irgendwo auf 1830MHz in der Kurve. Checke daher mal jeden Punkt. Mach' mal einen Screenshot.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ne dann ist deine Kurve hinter 1800 nicht flach.
> Du musst die ganze Kurve, auch den allerhöchsten Punkt, erst um zB 50mV unter deinen gewünschten Höchsttakt ziehen und dann den Punkt bei zB 0,806V auf 1800MHz (oder ein paar MHz mehr) hochziehen und dann APPLY.
> 
> Wenn deine Karte auf 1830MHz geht, dann ist ein dahinterliegender Punkt irgendwo auf 1830MHz in der Kurve. Checke daher mal jeden Punkt. Mach' mal einen Screenshot.



Das ist das komische, die ist komplett flach ab den 1800Mhz bei 0,806V.

Bei Turing war das nie so merkwürdig. Da hat die Karte eisern den Wert gehalten den ich eingestellt habe. Das macht mich hier gerade verrückt ^^

@sLiX Hilft zwar nichts, aber zumindest bin ich nicht der einzige...

An alle die das Problem nicht haben, könnt ihr mal einen Screenshot der Kurve machen?


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

@blautemple Das ist bei mir nicht so. Bei mir macht sie genau das was in der Kurve steht. Haste die neuste Beta-Version des Afterburners? Check mal manuell (nicht per Updatefunktion) ob's einen neueren gibt.


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

Meine Kurve ist kerzengerade bei 1800. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Meine auch... hier mit etwas Pufferspannung für mehr Stabilität...
Lieber 30mV zu viel als zu wenig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (26. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @blautemple Das ist bei mir nicht so. Bei mir macht sie genau das was in der Kurve steht. Haste die neuste Beta-Version des Afterburners? Check mal manuell (nicht per Updatefunktion) ob's einen neueren gibt.



Ich habe die aktuellste Beta von Guru3D heruntergeladen und meine Kurve sieht genauso aus wie bei euch. Ich bin etwas verwirrt 

Früher(tm) war besser 

Edit: Das passiert Temperaturabhängig. Bis 52 Grad habe ich die eingestellten 1800MHz, ab 52 bis 62 1815Mhz und dann 1830. Ich frage wie weit das weitergeht. Bei Turing ist das genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe die aktuellste Beta von Guru3D heruntergeladen und meine Kurve sieht genauso aus wie bei euch. Ich bin etwas verwirrt
> 
> Früher(tm) war besser
> 
> Edit: Das passiert Temperaturabhängig. Bis 52 Grad habe ich die eingestellten 1800MHz, ab 52 bis 62 1815Mhz und dann 1830. Ich frage wie weit das weitergeht. Bei Turing ist das genau umgekehrt.



Das ist normal, das ist wechsel der P-States. Alles unter 800mv macht das. Es werden max +30Mhz, das musst du im Vorfeld einkalkulieren.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Wait for Big Navi 






						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

Im Grunde sollten um das Package herum, wie auch bei den bisherigen Karten, acht Schrauben  sitzen um einen gleichmäßigen Anpressdruck  zu erzeugen.  (Quelle: IgorsLab) Oben und unten die mittigen  sind  nehme ich an hinter der Backplate verborgen. Links und rechts die beiden sichtbaren jetzt...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wait for Big Navi


Ich gönne jedem, dass die Karten der Knaller werden, jedoch kann ich es bislang noch nicht ganz glauben. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ... aber sie stirbt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> oder greif wieder eine Schnäppchen Karte a la 2080Ti ab



Das wäre wohl das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Aber diesmal möchte ich eigentlich ganz gern wieder mehr Geld raushauen, denn die Strix kommt mir auf einmal so sympathisch vor. 
Dazu halt die Überlegung, wieso nur 2 Jahre behalten ? Ich meine die 3080, _falls sie funktioniert_  , is doch ne super Karte für WQHD, bzw. eigentlich schon Luxus und etwas too much dafür. Also genau richtig für meine Ziele.

Und Asus hat diesmal wohl richtig gute Dinger gebaut.
Falls man die dann total schonend laufen lassen würde, wie ich es vor habe, könnte man im Grunde sogar viele Jahre Spaß damit habe. 

Theoretisch.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

...oder gönn dir Big Navi ab Werk mit 2.3GHz Boost und OC auf 2500MHz.
Siehe neueste Leaks im Navi Laberthread.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. September 2020)

Gibt's dafür n G-sync Hack ?


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Ja der nennt sich free sync^^


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> ...oder gönn dir Big Navi ab Werk mit 2.3GHz Boost und OC auf 2500MHz.
> Siehe neueste Leaks im Navi Laberthread.


Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben. Ich denke da kommen sehr gute Karten von AMD, dennoch sollte man nicht hypen ehe genaueres bekannt ist.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Ganz ehrlich wenn die nur ansatzweise an die 3080 rankommen und mit 16GB und einem ordentlichen Preis aufwarten und keinen stock Verbrauch des Todes haben und sich geil optimieren lassen, sind es Winner Karten.
Mich hat es schon immer gereizt full AMD zu gehen, nur die waren einfach nicht kompetitiv bei GPUs. Mir reicht also ein in etwa Gleichstand.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

@ChrisMK72 Die RTX3080 ist super. Eigentlich ist die aktuelle Debatte über die Kondensatoren auf der Rückseite des Chips etwas übertrieben. Die Probleme, die da bei einigen wenigen auftreten,  sind zwar ärgerlich für die Betroffenen, wenn die Karten sich in den Crash reinboosten und müssen beseitigt werden, aber für die Allermeisten ist das wohl völlig irrelevant, weil zum einen entweder kein Problem auftritt (bei mir is zB nix gewesen) oder man wahrscheinlich eh kein Interesse hat die Karten mit >2GHz zu betreiben. Die Effizienz ab 1900MHz geht steil den Bach runter. Bei 2000MHz ist die Kotzgrenze praktisch erreicht, hier fährt praktisch jede Karte ins Powerlimit und obendrein steigen bei manchen Karten dann zusätzlich die Kondensatoren aus. So what?

Wer ne Ampere wirklich übertakten und mit >350W und 2GHz betreiben will, der nimmt besser eine mit guten Kondensatoren, aber für alles andere reichen die aktuellen absolut aus. Im effizienten Taktbereich laufen die perfekt und machen was sie sollen.  Kann nur empfehlen die Karten auf ca 230-260W zu betreiben. Ist auch besser für die Stromrechnung.

Es ist wirklich übertrieben hier von "defekten Karten" zu sprechen, nur weil die nicht über 2GHz boosten können. Hätten die Boardpartner oder Nvidia beim Einstellen der VBIOSe etwas aufgepasst, hätte niemand etwas bemerkt oder bemängelt. Da hätte man einfach akzeptiert, dass bei 2GHz Schluss ist. Durch den Boost-into-Crash-Bug ist es jetzt natürlich schon ein großes PR-Problem geworden, aber eigentlich kein Real-World-Problem.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich wenn die nur ansatzweise an die 3080 rankommen und mit 16GB und einem ordentlichen Preis aufwarten und keinen stock Verbrauch des Todes haben und sich geil optimieren lassen, sind es Winner Karten.
> Mich hat es schon immer gereizt full AMD zu gehen, nur die waren einfach nicht kompetitiv bei GPUs. Mir reicht also ein in etwa Gleichstand.



Die 3080 packt das Topmodell, da bin ich mir recht sicher mit den Daten.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Bis zum 07.10 kann ich noch zurückgeben.  

AMD soll mal schneller leaken, vielleicht wird BigNavi doch noch interessant.
So 100% zufrieden bin ich nämlich gerade noch nicht bzw die Zweifel sind einfach noch da.

- AMD hat den Vorteil einiges besser machen zu können
- RDNA2 könnte eventuell recht effizient sein
- RDNA2 scheint hoch zu boosten
- enormer Stromverbrauch von Ampere @stock und auch undervoltet noch ~250W
- man hat recht viel Geld ausgegeben und jetzt kommt eine schlechte News nach der anderen...
- die Boardpartner haben trotz der hohen Preisklasse an den Komponenten gegeizt
- Speicher evtl doch knapp bei der 3080?
- da kommt ne 3080-20GB, 3070-16GB, BigNavi-16GB und BigNavi-12GB... man fühlt sich ggf doch abgehängt
- bin trotz RTX-Karte immer noch nicht wirklich gehyped von RayTracing...
- Nvidia wird zu BigNavi-Launch erneut reagieren und eventuell fallen die Preise
- auch die Produkte werden besser sein...
- meine treue GTX1080 liegt aktuell in der RTX3080-Schachtel hinter mir und kann jederzeit wieder in den Wasserkreislauf eingebaut werden 
- Nvidia muss für diesen Launch bluten


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Bis zum 05.10. alle deine Games durchsuchten mit der 3080 @ LN2 dann ab zum Händler, die so dreist die Preise erhöhen^^


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Ja jetzt mal ohne Witz. Ne Woche gucke ich mir die weiteren News und Leaks an, werde das ein oder andere Spiel spielen und dann fällt entweder die Entscheidung dieses seltsame Irgendwas zu behalten oder auf BigNavi zu warten. Es ist schon alles sehr skurril was Nvidia hier verzapft. Ich werde mit der ganzen Sache noch nicht so 100% warm. Habe auch Angst um den Wiederverkaufswert nach den ganzen News in den letzten Tagen. Die RTX3080-10GB will ja in 2 Jahren keine Sau mehr haben, wenn es dann ultra-effiziente und schnellere 16GB-Karten gibt.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Tja hab dir das die ganze Zeit gesagt, aber nein du warst auf dem Nvidia Hype train verloren und hast jeden Versuch dich zur Besinnung zu bringen als Angriff angesehen und aggro drauf reagiert


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Was willst du da zurückgeben, setzt das Teil bei Kleinanzeigen auf Abholung und nimm dir 200 Euro mit. Dafür sind die Leute dir sogar dann noch dankbar. Kriegt Ihr eigentlich mit was da so abgeht auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt? Ich darf euch gar net erzählen was ich für meine 3080 bekommen hab


----------



## HisN (26. September 2020)

RRR .. meine Palit ist da.
Boostet ohne das ich was mache auf 2.050 Mhz (kurz natürlich^^).
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Wasserkühler.


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Ohhh mit sattem Gewinn verkaufen Jackpot Deady.
Hast deine 3080 für 900 verkauft Gurdi.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Benchen mein lieber. Hab schon ganz anständig vorgelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Duvar  Ich sags lieber nicht, es war aber deutlich mehr ^^


----------



## Duvar (26. September 2020)

Sauber, los Leute verkauft alle mit sattem Gewinn und wartet auf AMD 
Ebay Kleinanzeigen einstellen kostet doch nix, versucht euer Glück.
Deutlich mehr als 900€? 1100€ oder was ist hier los?^^


----------



## sLiX (26. September 2020)

Für 1100 würde ich auch verkaufen. Aber ich will weder ne AMD Karte noch will ich mir die Warterei auf eine neue Ampere antun.


----------



## HisN (26. September 2020)

Hmm.. ich hab ja jetzt nur mit 30% zu meiner ausgequetschten Wakü-Titan gerechnet.
Es sind aber im 1. Versuch mit der Stock-Gainward gleich mal 40% Mehrleistung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (26. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ohhh mit sattem Gewinn verkaufen Jackpot Deady.
> Hast deine 3080 für 900 verkauft Gurdi.


Oh man... Ich find das eigentlich assi. Denke ich würde sie mal für 750 reinsetzen. Quasi 50 als Aufwandsentschädigung und wäre ja noch billiger als man sie aktuell vorbestellen kann...

Mal gucken


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2020)

Wenn du 3000 angebote haben willst solltest du genau das tun


----------



## HisN (26. September 2020)

Verrate lieber wie Du 22K Punkte aus der Karte quetscht^^


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)




----------



## Zetta (27. September 2020)

AYYY nicht schlecht.
GPU Score 20563

ASUS TUF RTX3090

Edit: Im 64 Bit Modus habe ich 20612 GPU Score.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2020)

Was bedeutet denn der Hinweis da rechts in der Ecke? ^^

Nebenbei .. Aua Aua



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zetta (27. September 2020)

Zetta schrieb:


> AYYY nicht schlecht.
> GPU Score 20563
> 
> ASUS TUF RTX3090
> ...





HisN schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn der Hinweis da rechts in der Ecke? ^^


Oh shit. Hab ja im Treiber die Qualität erhöht gehabt. Alte Gewohnheit.^^ Habs wieder auf Nvidia Standard gesetzt. Jetzt müsste der Score hochgehen. Teste nochmal.


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

Heilige Sch... ich hab die Karte bei Kleinanzeigen reingesetzt, nach 5 Minuten 10 Nachrichten, ihr glaubt nicht was die Leute bereit sind zu zahlen. Die haben mich mit Nachrichten zugeschissen. Morgen kommt einer der sie adoptiert. Gefühlt hab ich dem gerade sein Leben gerettet.   Aber ganz ehrlich, für mich war's das mit Ampere -aktuell- einfach noch nicht. Hatte kurz Spaß mit dem Ding und jetzt geht sie an jemanden der sie dringender braucht als ich... das rede ich mir jedenfalls ein.  Jetzt darf meine treue wassergekühlte GTX1080 wieder einziehen, bis BigNavi dann gelauncht ist. Ich sag mal... geschadet hat's mir jetzt an Erfahrung und Geld nicht. (Keine Sorge - bin noch unterhalb des aktuellen Alternate-Preises geblieben, aber ich bekam sie ja zur UVP. ^^)


----------



## Zetta (27. September 2020)

Meine Asus TUF 3090 im Quite Bios (Läuft nur so) ist die leiseste Highendkarte die ich jemals hatte. Vergiss den Takt. Vergiss die Leistung. Vergiss den RAM. Ich habe noch nie eine Karte mit so viel Power bei so leisem Betrieb gesehen/gehört. Ich hatte früher stromsparende mid-range Karten die nicht so leise gewesen sind. Wahnsinn.


----------



## BlubberLord (27. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72 Die RTX3080 ist super. Eigentlich ist die aktuelle Debatte über die Kondensatoren auf der Rückseite des Chips etwas übertrieben. Die Probleme, die da bei einigen wenigen auftreten,  sind zwar ärgerlich für die Betroffenen, wenn die Karten sich in den Crash reinboosten und müssen beseitigt werden, aber für die Allermeisten ist das wohl völlig irrelevant, weil zum einen entweder kein Problem auftritt (bei mir is zB nix gewesen) oder man wahrscheinlich eh kein Interesse hat die Karten mit >2GHz zu betreiben. Die Effizienz ab 1900MHz geht steil den Bach runter. Bei 2000MHz ist die Kotzgrenze praktisch erreicht, hier fährt praktisch jede Karte ins Powerlimit und obendrein steigen bei manchen Karten dann zusätzlich die Kondensatoren aus. So what?
> 
> Wer ne Ampere wirklich übertakten und mit >350W und 2GHz betreiben will, der nimmt besser eine mit guten Kondensatoren, aber für alles andere reichen die aktuellen absolut aus. Im effizienten Taktbereich laufen die perfekt und machen was sie sollen.  Kann nur empfehlen die Karten auf ca 230-260W zu betreiben. Ist auch besser für die Stromrechnung.
> 
> Es ist wirklich übertrieben hier von "defekten Karten" zu sprechen, nur weil die nicht über 2GHz boosten können. Hätten die Boardpartner oder Nvidia beim Einstellen der VBIOSe etwas aufgepasst, hätte niemand etwas bemerkt oder bemängelt. Da hätte man einfach akzeptiert, dass bei 2GHz Schluss ist. Durch den Boost-into-Crash-Bug ist es jetzt natürlich schon ein großes PR-Problem geworden, aber eigentlich kein Real-World-Problem.



Das finde ich auch. Jeder,  der mal etwas in einem Unternehmen gearbeitet hat das technische Produkte entwickelt und verkauft dürfte das kennen: Kunden haben eine Spezifikation, bekommen ein Produkt und merken dann, dass jemand anders ein Produkt anbietet das nichts mit den Spezifikationen zu tun hat aber doch irgendwie besser gefällt. 

Ja, nVidia hätte einfach noch ein paar Wochen warten sollen mit dem Release. Ja, ich würde ganuso argumentieren wenn AMDs Startprodukte so auf den Markt kommen. Nur dass die ja vor nächstem Jahr noch gar keine Partnerkarten anbieten werde. 

Im Übrigen sind es laut der Liste von HWLuxx genau ZWEI Partnerkarten, die die ungünstige Bestückung aufweisen. Alle anderen sollten nach den bisherigen Einschätzungen keine Probleme durch die Hardware bekommen.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. September 2020)

Tja, bekommen sie aber doch. Das ist die Krux an der Sache, nicht wahr?


----------



## MSI-Fan (27. September 2020)

————


----------



## Xyrian (27. September 2020)

Ich hab übrigens meine 3090 gestern weitergegeben. Nicht aus Angst um irgendwelche Hardwareprobleme, sondern weil die Rechnung nicht gestimmt hat... Ich musste mir selbst klar machen, dass ich nicht der Poweruser bin, für den die Karte ausgelegt ist. War nett, die Erfahrung gemacht zu haben, aber jetzt bin ich entspannt und warte gemütlich darauf, dass Alternate endlich die verflixte EVGA liefert. Mit den übrigen 900€ Differenz kann ich viel sinnvollere Sachen machen, als Rechenleistung herumliegen zu haben, die ich gar nicht brauche.

Übrigens hat der 5820K mit 4Ghz bei 4K gut gereicht, würde ich sagen.  Ich bin trotzdem fast überall ins GPU-Limit gelaufen...

Die Inno3D hatte btw zwei gelbe und vier schwarze Kondensatoren auf der Unterseite, falls einer diese Information sucht. Hat bei mir aber auch nur bis 1850 Mhz geboostet, aber keine Probleme verursacht (bis auf die Hitze halt).


----------



## pietcux (27. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Heilige Sch... ich hab die Karte bei Kleinanzeigen reingesetzt, nach 5 Minuten 10 Nachrichten, ihr glaubt nicht was die Leute bereit sind zu zahlen. Die haben mich mit Nachrichten zugeschissen. Morgen kommt einer der sie adoptiert. Gefühlt hab ich dem gerade sein Leben gerettet.   Aber ganz ehrlich, für mich war's das mit Ampere -aktuell- einfach noch nicht. Hatte kurz Spaß mit dem Ding und jetzt geht sie an jemanden der sie dringender braucht als ich... das rede ich mir jedenfalls ein.  Jetzt darf meine treue wassergekühlte GTX1080 wieder einziehen, bis BigNavi dann gelauncht ist. Ich sag mal... geschadet hat's mir jetzt an Erfahrung und Geld nicht. (Keine Sorge - bin noch unterhalb des aktuellen Alternate-Preises geblieben, aber ich bekam sie ja zur UVP. ^^)


Darf ich fragen, was nun der eigentliche Grund ist warum du die Karte verkaufst?  Du warst doch in allen Threads Vollgas hinter dem Ding her. Hat die Karte irgendwas nicht erfüllt? Ich hatte bisher Pech, hab keine abbekommen. Oder habe ich Glück gehabt?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich gönne jedem, dass die Karten der Knaller werden, jedoch kann ich es bislang noch nicht ganz glauben.
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ... aber sie stirbt.


ich auch net

ich glaub mittlerweile eher, dass damit den 256 Bit GDDR6 non X stimmt  (zumindest für das Gaming Zeug)


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (27. September 2020)

Ich kann die ganze Aufregung nicht so ganz verstehen. Natürlich könnte es daran liegen, dass es sich hier um ein Enthusiasten-Forum handelt - aber worauf kommt es denn bei einer Grafikkarte an?
Ich kann das für mich so beantworten: sie stellt die Games in der von mir gewünschten, hohen visuellen Qualität zu einem angemessenen Preis-/Leistungs- und Temperatur-/Lautheitsverhältnis dar.
Mit Pascal und meiner 1080 TI war das gegeben, mit Turing nicht (visuelle Qualität wurde nur mit RTX verbessert, RTX Games waren mir auf Turing zu lahm, Karten waren mir zu hochpreisig für den gebotenen Leistungszuwachs). Jetzt mit Ampere bin ich HOCHzufrieden bzgl. der Erfüllung meiner Anforderungen.
Was interessieren mich >2000 MHz Boosts, wenn mir das a) so gut wie keine zusätzlichen fps bringt und b) nur mit riesigem Strommehrverbrauch einhergeht und das Thema „Abstürze“ c) mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit durch Treiberupdates beseitigt wird? Was interessiert mich da irgendein Bauteil auf der Unterseite meiner Graka, wenn RDR2 rennt wie noch nie und nicht abstürzt? Was interessieren mich 10Gb Speicher, wenn es eine Technik wie DLSS im Quality Mode gibt und ich nach Jahrzehnten Gaming-Erfahrung weiß, dass Entwickler in den meisten Fällen nicht wirklich sparsam mit HW-Ressourcen umgegangen sind, weil Optimierung Zusatzaufwand bedeutet. Und was interessiert es mich, ob ein Wettbewerber irgendwann später evtl. mit etwas besserer Technik um die Ecke kommt? Das ist doch Standard in immer kürzer werdenden Entwicklungsintervallen aktueller Consumer-Elektronikprodukte.

Ich wiederhole nochmal meinen Satz vom Anfang: Natürlich könnte es daran liegen, dass es sich hier um ein Enthusiasten-Forum handelt  Aber es muss sich wirklich niemand schlecht fühlen, nur weil jetzt eine 3080/90 im PC brummt. Im Gegenteil!


----------



## Methusalem (27. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Nebenbei .. Aua Aua
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehe ich das richtig, dass da gerade ~ 1,2 PS aus der Steckdose gesaugt werden? ^^


----------



## Xyrian (27. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Ich kann das für mich so beantworten: sie stellt die Games in der von mir gewünschten, hohen visuellen Qualität zu einem angemessenen Preis-/Leistungs- und Temperatur-/Lautheitsverhältnis dar.


Also für mich ist genau da der Knackpunkt gewesen. Das was die 90er geleistet hat, sprengt in jeder Hinsicht jeden möglichen Rahmen. Die Ichill X4 war bei mir unfassbar laut, UNFASSBAR heiß, wirklich obszön schnell, hat dafür aber auch in den besten Zeiten 375W feinsten Ökostrom verbraten. Was dieses Ding wirklich braucht, ist entweder einen Wasserkühler oder User mit Hörgerät, die dieses abschalten können.  Inno3D schließt leider Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel aus, und ich gehe bei den ganzen Gerüchten über Austausch wegen falsch dimensionierten Kondensatoren etc. kein Risiko ein, dafür war mir das Ding doch zu teuer. 
Wirklich ein unglaublicher Moloch, das Teil. Ich bin ehrfürchtig ob der schieren Größe dieses Typs, eine absolute Einheit. 
Für den Anteil an Bekloppten, die das Biest zähmen können, lohnt sich das sicher. Für mich eher nicht, aber ich salutiere euch anderen die es versuchen wollen. Hut ab!

Hab jetzt _exakt_ 900€ über... Das ist witzigerweise _exakt _die Summe, die ein Händler in meiner Nähe für ein MSI MPG Z490 Carbon EK X und den dazu passenden i9 10900k haben will. Könnte das nur ein Zufall sein? Eher unwahrscheinlich, oder?


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (27. September 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Also für mich ist genau da der Knackpunkt gewesen. Das was die 90er geleistet hat, sprengt in jeder Hinsicht jeden möglichen Rahmen. Die Ichill X4 war bei mir unfassbar laut, UNFASSBAR heiß, wirklich obszön schnell, hat dafür aber auch in den besten Zeiten 375W feinsten Ökostrom verbraten.



Ich kenne jetzt zwar die von Dir genannte Karte und ihre Eigenschaften nicht genau, aber kann es Dir insofern nachfühlen, dass nach dem sorglosen Einbau meiner 3080 in meinen PC, der vorher keine Probleme hatte, dieser plötzlich mit Extrem(!)-Temperaturen zu kämpfen hatte. Das hat mich dazu gezwungen, das Thema „Airflow“ in meinem Gehäuse zu hinterfragen und siehe da - ich hatte ein paar haarsträubende Fehler (Lüfter pustet falsch herum - kannste niemandem erzählen ). Korrigiert und schon wurde es VIEL besser.
Danach realisierte ich, dass die 3080 „out of the box“ anders konzipiert ist, als ich das von meinen Grakas in der Vergangenheit gewohnt war. Heißt konkret: nahe an der elektrischen und damit thermischen Belastungsgrenze. Also etwas undergevoltet (was ein Wort) und siehe da: ich habe mein ersehntes Ergebnis. Eine pfeilschnelle Grafikkarte bei niedrigen Temperaturen und nahezu unhörbar! Ich bin richtig happy.


----------



## Xyrian (27. September 2020)

@JohnDonSinclair 
Ich habe in meinem 800D halt eher wenig internen Airflow, dafür ist der ganze Setup nicht gedacht. Das Teil muss wohl wirklich zwingend unter Wasser, sonst müsste ich das ganze Konzept umschmeißen, und das würde mich nerven. 
Das hätte man alles irgendwie regeln können, keine Frage. Aber hauptsächlich hab ich realisiert, dass es verschwendetes Kapital ist. Das macht irgendwo keinen Sinn mehr. Deshalb: Warten auf die Nachlieferung. Ich kann dann im November wieder mitreden...


----------



## KaterTom (27. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Also etwas undergevoltet (was ein Wort) und siehe da: ich habe mein ersehntes Ergebnis. Eine pfeilschnelle Grafikkarte bei niedrigen Temperaturen und nahezu unhörbar! Ich bin richtig happy.



Undervolting scheint bei diesen Karten die beste Option zu sein.
@deady1000 : Gut dass du noch diesen Post erstellt hast als du die Karte noch hattest. Die UV Tabelle habe ich mir gleich mal abgespeichert und auch der Rest des Posts ist interessant!


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was nun der eigentliche Grund ist warum du die Karte verkaufst? Du warst doch in allen Threads Vollgas hinter dem Ding her.


Die Ereignisse und Erfahrungen der letzten Tage haben mich zweifeln lassen.

- Die Karten sind ineffizient (laut, heiß). Musste das eben selbst feststellen. Bin ich von Nvidia so absolut nicht gewohnt. Frage mich warum die das machen. Während ich meine alten Karten alle für deutlich mehr Mehrleistung übertakten und kühlen könnte, muss ich die RTX3080 drosseln, damit der Stromverbrauch nicht durch die Decke geht.

- Meine Karte im Speziellen hat beschissene Kondensatoren. Nervt mich einfach, dass man für soviel Geld, minderwertige Karten/Komponenten bekommt. Hier ist man quasi am Ende der Gewinnmaximierung angelangt. An eine Übertaktung ist auch mit Wasserkühlung nicht zu denken und sie bringt leider auch nichts. Schade.

- Ich wollte eigentlich immer die Founders Edition bekommen, da diese viel kürzer ist und mit dem Wasserblock deutlich kleiner und schöner gewesen wäre. Auch die Qualität und der Wiederverkaufswert wären hier viel höher gewesen. Die MSI war eher ein Schnellkauf, weil nix anderes da war.

- Die Leistung passt zwar letztendlich, aber die Gerüchte um AMDs BigNavi verdichten sich. Es tauchen Chats auf, wo von Leistung um RTX3090 bei 2300MHz und 230W gesprochen wird. Die RTX3080-10GB droht hier sehr schnell abgehängt zu werden und mein ursprünglicher Plan war eigentlich dieses Jahr die schnellste Consumer-Karte überhaupt zu kaufen. Die RTX3080 wirkt immer mehr wie ein Köder, den man nicht schlucken sollte. Die RTX3090 fand ich unlohnend und überteuert mit 15% Mehrleistung.

- Der Speicher macht mir angesichts der Tatsache, dass in einem halben Jahr fast jeder im High-End-Bereich 12GB, 16GB, 20GB und 24GB besitzt, schon Sorge. Der Wiederverkaufswert dürfte extrem leiden. Da kommen jetzt so viele Karten, die sich mit der RTX3080 anlegen und diese wahrscheinlich hinter sich lassen. Das hatte ich so auch nicht erwartet.

- Wollte gucken was ich für die Karte bekommen kann und wow... theoretisch könnte ich mir jetzt auch direkt wieder fast ohne Verlust ne 3080-20GB zur UVP kaufen oder die Navi21 oder einen Wasserblock. Das ist traurig, aber leider die Realität.

- Der Launch war eine Katastrophe. Hat mich alles einfach noch nicht so richtig geflasht und habe festgestellt, dass ich jetzt lieber nochmal zurücktrete, die GTX1080 wieder einbaue und gucke wie es sich entwickelt. Sterbe jetzt wegen 2-3 Monaten nicht. Will jetzt auch einfach sehen was AMD wirklich zu bieten hat. Nvidia hat es schon mal ziemlich verhauen. Sie hätten die Karten nicht an der Kotzgrenze mit 320W rausbringen dürfen. Und 2-4GB mehr Speicher wären einfach auch okay gewesen. So ist die RTX3080 ein undrundes Produkt, über welches jedes Hardwareforum ablästert und das kratzt am Stolz. ^^

Am Ende biste halt immer schlauer. War halt gehyped. Die Blase ist aber durch den Launch geplatzt. Sorry.


----------



## Kiryu (27. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hat mich alles einfach noch nicht so richtig geflasht und habe festgestellt, dass ich jetzt lieber nochmal zurücktrete, die GTX1080 wieder einbaue und gucke wie es sich entwickelt. Sterbe jetzt wegen 2-3 Monaten nicht. Will jetzt auch einfach sehen was AMD wirklich zu bieten hat.



Ich hab meine Trinity dann doch auch retourniert und mache es jetzt wie du, auch wenn ich noch eine Vorbestellung offen habe.

Aber bis die eintrudelt gibt es hoffentlich auch belastbare Infos zu BN und wer weiß, vielleicht gelingt AMD ja das Wunder  

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

Die Trinity hat sogar 6 billige Kondensatoren. Der Ruf von dem Teil ist komplett beschädigt, auch wenn sie gut laufen mag.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72 Die RTX3080 ist super. Eigentlich ist die aktuelle Debatte über die Kondensatoren auf der Rückseite des Chips etwas übertrieben. Die Probleme, die da bei einigen wenigen auftreten, sind zwar ärgerlich für die Betroffenen, wenn die Karten sich in den Crash reinboosten und müssen beseitigt werden, aber für die Allermeisten ist das wohl völlig irrelevant, weil zum einen entweder kein Problem auftritt (bei mir is zB nix gewesen) oder man wahrscheinlich eh kein Interesse hat die Karten mit >2GHz zu betreiben. Die Effizienz ab 1900MHz geht steil den Bach runter. Bei 2000MHz ist die Kotzgrenze praktisch erreicht, hier fährt praktisch jede Karte ins Powerlimit und obendrein steigen bei manchen Karten dann zusätzlich die Kondensatoren aus. So what?
> 
> Wer ne Ampere wirklich übertakten und mit >350W und 2GHz betreiben will, der nimmt besser eine mit guten Kondensatoren, aber für alles andere reichen die aktuellen absolut aus. Im effizienten Taktbereich laufen die perfekt und machen was sie sollen. Kann nur empfehlen die Karten auf ca 230-260W zu betreiben. Ist auch besser für die Stromrechnung.
> 
> Es ist wirklich übertrieben hier von "defekten Karten" zu sprechen, nur weil die nicht über 2GHz boosten können. Hätten die Boardpartner oder Nvidia beim Einstellen der VBIOSe etwas aufgepasst, hätte niemand etwas bemerkt oder bemängelt. Da hätte man einfach akzeptiert, dass bei 2GHz Schluss ist. Durch den Boost-into-Crash-Bug ist es jetzt natürlich schon ein großes PR-Problem geworden, aber eigentlich kein Real-World-Problem.




Sehr gute Zusammenfassung.

Na dann würde ich die *unbedingt behalten* und mich nicht von Duvar beeinflussen lassen, dass du dir AMD kaufen sollst, während er sich schon wieder n Intel geholt hat.  

edit:




JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> wenn RDR2 rennt wie noch nie



Das is n Argument !  

edit:



JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Aber es muss sich wirklich niemand schlecht fühlen, nur weil jetzt eine 3080/90 im PC brummt.



Also ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich so ne Strix kriegen könnte. 
Das wär bei mir was für Jahre, denk' ich.

Auch wenn die oben erwähnten Enthusiasten einem immer alles mögliche madig reden, nach dem Motto: Hat ja "nur" 10 GB, oder watt weiß ich für CapsCapsMSLDDS-Dinger(Kondensatoren) drauf. 

Ich wette Asus wissen, was sie da machen und werden keinen Billigschrott auf mich werfen.
Ich vermisse irgendwie meine 1080Ti Strix OC.
Eine 3080 Strix OC wäre da natürlich ein sehr tolles "Trostpflaster".


----------



## BlubberLord (27. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Tja, bekommen sie aber doch. Das ist die Krux an der Sache, nicht wahr?


...die Probleme kommen dann wahrscheinlich nicht durch die Hardware. 

Andererseits: Wenn die Potato-Chips der ersten Charge so grottig sind, dass sie nur mit einem angepassten BIOS laufen wäre das ein "heißeres" Thema. Auch nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. September 2020)

@deady1000: Da ich Dich als gestandenen NVdianer kennengelernt habe, bin ich ob Deiner sehr objektiven Bewertung der neuen RTX-Gen mehr als nur positiv überrascht. Dafür gibts einen ultrafetten 
Ich wünschen mir, das es in allen Lagern mehr einsichtige und vernünftige Menschen geben würde.
Trotzdem allen frischgebackenen Ampere-Besitzern viel Glück und Spaß mit der neuen Karte.
Gruß T.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2020)

Guter Treiber für den 2D-Betrieb.

Vergleich Turing-Ampere



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irian (27. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Die Ereignisse und Erfahrungen der letzten Tage haben mich zweifeln lassen.



Muss gestehen, dass ich meine Vorbestellung auch storniert hab inzwischen. Eigentlich war ich zwar heiß auf Cyberpunk, aber bei dem, was da aktuell so läuft, erscheint es mir klüger, nen Schritt zurück zu machen und erst mal abzuwarten, wie sich die Sache bei Nvidia entwickelt und vermutlich auch, womit AMD rauskommt, bevor ich ne Entscheidung treffe, mit der ich dann ja doch mind. 2-3 Jahre leben muss.


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2020)

Kann hier mal jemand stock Werte für die 3090 in Timespy, Timespy Extreme und Port Royale posten? Irgendwie kommen mir meine Werte viel zu niedrig vor wenn ich das mit den gängigen Seiten vergleiche?

Das ist z.B. das stock Ergebnis für Port Royale: https://www.3dmark.com/pr/341378
Die meisten Seiten kommen aber auf ca 13500 Punkte @stock


----------



## OmasHighendPC (27. September 2020)

bei all diesen Zweifeln und Zweiflern sag, nein, schrei ich nur: 'bitte komm doch bald zu mir, meine über alles ersehnte, vermutlich obergeile 3080 Strix OC!!!'


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. September 2020)

Ach ... du auch ? 

@ blautemple ... nich schlecht dein score.
Ich krieg aktuell das hier hin:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## openSUSE (27. September 2020)

Eine Karte muss doch @stock ohne Probleme funktionieren, egal ob nvidia oder AMD. Wenn nicht, dann zurück damit.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. September 2020)

So einfach könnte es sein.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kann hier mal jemand stock Werte für die 3090 in Timespy, Timespy Extreme und Port Royale posten? Irgendwie kommen mir meine Werte viel zu niedrig vor wenn ich das mit den gängigen Seiten vergleiche?
> 
> Das ist z.B. das stock Ergebnis für Port Royale: https://www.3dmark.com/pr/341378
> Die meisten Seiten kommen aber auf ca 13500 Punkte @stock


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2020)

Danke dir.
Wo zur Hölle ist da bei mir der Wurm drin...
Da fehlen konstant ca 5% Leistung


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Binning


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (27. September 2020)

Im Vergleich ist das ein bisschen wenig aber im Vergleich zu mir ist das schon eine ganze Ecke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Binning



Beim OC würde ich dir ja zustimmen, aber @stock haben die Karten eigentlich eine feste Spannungs/Takt Kurve an die sich die Karte genau halten müssen und da sind so große Schwankungen eigentlich ausgeschlossen.

Hast du mal die Links zu den Ergebnisse. Ich liste meine hier mal auf, vllt sind da Auffälligkeiten erkennbar. Die Gesamtwerte bitte immer ignorieren, mein 10900K läuft in den Tests nur mit 4,5Ghz:
Fire Strike:
"Normal": https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50952820?
Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50953050?
Ultra: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50953242?

Time Spy:
"Normal": https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50953449?
"Extreme": https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50953715?

Port Royal: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/50953879?

Auffällig finde ich auch den sehr geringen Score bei den Combined Tests im Firestrike...


----------



## HisN (27. September 2020)

Mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen.
Ich liege in Deiner Region. Da haben halt andere mehr PL oder besseres Binning oder Fenster-Mod.
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...rangliste-nach-modellen.1830406/post-24672076 Stock bei mir.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Wie HSIN sagt, du kannst meine Ergebnisse nicht heranziehen. Ich hab einen außergewöhnlich guten Chip erwischt.
Wenn ich wirklich Hand an das Teil legen würde wie sonst hätte ich keine Probleme Top 5 World in allen Benches zu kommen derzeit. Dabei hantieren die mit Karten die ein viel höheres PL haben als meine. Das ist ein Golden Chip den ich erwischt habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (27. September 2020)

Sauber Gurdi GZ zum Sahnesample.
Blau an Gurdis Scores wirst du nicht ran kommen mit deinem Sample. logische Konsequenz kennst du bereits


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sauber Gurdi GZ zum Sahnesample.
> Blau an Gurdis Scores wirst du nicht ran kommen mit deinem Sample. logische Konsequenz kennst du bereits



Die OC Werte sind mir gerade egal 

Ich verstehe nicht wieso meine Stock Werte so viel schlechter sind und deswegen würde ich halt gerne die Links zu den Ergebnissen haben um zu gucken was seine Karte besser macht


----------



## Xyrian (27. September 2020)

Das hier ist meine, sind auch nur 12.000 nochwas Punkte.


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

@Gurdi Alter, du hast echt den krassesten Gold-Chip ever erwischt.
Wirklich Glückwunsch meinerseits. Du machst uns Ehre im internationalen Vergleich.  

Ich hab jetzt erst mal wieder zurückgebaut...
Die 3080 hat schon ordentlich was hergemacht, aber die 1080 ist immer noch treu und fein. 

Werde das ganze gespannt weiterbeobachten hier im Thread und auch bei Team Rot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SayprenShepard (27. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich wette Asus wissen, was sie da machen und werden keinen Billigschrott auf mich werfen.



Asus wurde ja nun auch schon von Igor bei der TUF lobend hervor gehoben weil sie das vernünftig gemacht haben. Da werden sie sicher bei der Strix nicht plötzlich mist verbauen.  
Ich bin da recht gelassen und vertraue Asus und jetzt so im nachhinein sogar ganz froh keine direkt zum Launch bekommen zu haben. So kann ich jetzt genüsslich auf meine Strix warten und damit glücklich werden.


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2020)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Das hier ist meine, sind auch nur 12.000 nochwas Punkte.



Ok, danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich gehe gerade mal den GPU Parcour durch. In BFV stimmt die Performance schon mal exakt mit PCGH überein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. September 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Asus wurde ja nun auch schon von Igor bei der TUF lobend hervor gehoben weil sie das vernünftig gemacht haben. Da werden sie sicher bei der Strix nicht plötzlich mist verbauen.



Macht Sinn!


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Die Strixx Karten kommen teils mit absurd hohen Powerlimits. Da macht OC sicher Spaß.


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Strixx Karten kommen teils mit absurd hohen Powerlimits.


Naja für die paar Promille Mehrleistung...  
Bin aber sehr gespannt was passiert, wenn man die Karten wasserkühlt.
Wenn OC, dann mit ordentlichem UV.
Die Frage ist ob die Chips bei niedrigeren Temps stabiler werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIRvdTgDRe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (27. September 2020)

Bin froh, dass Nvidia die meisten dazu quasi nötigt zu warten mit all ihren Problemen (bzw die Boardpartner eigentlich).
Somit könnt ihr in Ruhe schauen was Big Navi demnächst kann und wenn das murks ist, kauft ihr euch eine überarbeitete, verbesserte 3080 20G und fertig. Da ASUS jetzt so herausstach, werden wohl alle Partner denselben Weg gehen (hoffe ich zumindest), weil viele einfach wegen der Geschichte gezielt ASUS Karten suchen. (natürlich auch weil sie nen tollen Kühler haben)


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Naja für die paar Promille Mehrleistung...
> Bin aber sehr gespannt was passiert, wenn man die Karten wasserkühlt.
> Wenn OC, dann mit ordentlichem UV.
> Die Frage ist ob die Chips bei niedrigeren Temps stabiler werden.
> ...



Mit dem MOD hat er mich gestern überholt im Port Royal  
14648 hat er die Sau.


----------



## Duvar (27. September 2020)

Wow für 5 weitere % Performance Zuwachs  so ein Hick Hack machen + Wasserkühler + Verbrauch des Todes


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2020)

Also ich werde gerade nicht schlau aus der Karte. Abgesehen von BFV fehlen mir in Borderlands 3, Control, Death Stranding und F1 2020 jeweils ca 5% auf die PCGH Tests zur 3090 FE. Ich bleibe dabei, irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Bei 5% ist das keine Messungenauigkeit mehr...


----------



## big-maec (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit dem MOD hat er mich gestern überholt im Port Royal
> 14648 hat er die Sau.


Kauf dir eine Dose Kältespray und halte die wärend des Benchmarkens im Luftstrom. Ist nicht Fair aber was soll es.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Also ich werde gerade nicht schlau aus der Karte. Abgesehen von BFV fehlen mir in Borderlands 3, Control, Death Stranding und F1 2020 jeweils ca 5% auf die PCGH Tests zur 3090 FE. Ich bleibe dabei, irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Bei 5% ist das keine Messungenauigkeit mehr...


Zeig mal ein paar Daten, was zeigt dir denn GPUZ als Boostclock an. Zeig mal deinen Stockruns.


----------



## Duvar (27. September 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Kauf dir eine Dose Kältespray und halte die wärend des Benchmarkens im Luftstrom. Ist nicht Fair aber was soll es.


Einfach ein minimal angetautes Steak auf die Backplate feuern. Beidseitig je 5 Minuten mit max OC durch den Stresstest jagen für rare und je 10min für medium rare.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Ich bin erst mal durch mit High OC, ist eigentlich nicht mein Metier.
UV ist eh viel sinniger bei der Karte und unterhalb von UHD macht die Karte null sinn.

DSR ist übrigens ne Katastrophe, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs. Hab das lange nicht mehr getestet, aber auf meinem 32er direkt vor der Nase geht das gar nicht. Da ist VSR von AMD wesentlich hochwertiger.

Ansonsten ist das schon ne geile Karte, mit UV hat das Teil geleckte Frametimes. Selbst meine VII hat es nicht hinbekommen Divison 2 ohne jeden Stocker darzustellen, die 3090 schafft das weil die einfach 17GB insta da rein legt.
Genau das richtige für HISN 
Auch sonst die Leistung ist durchweg hervorragend, mit UV lassen sich etwa 40-100 Watt einsparen je nach Szenario. Die Karte bleibt dabei angenehm leise. Ich hab wenig zu meckern, der Preis ist aber völlig meschugge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Strixx Karten kommen teils mit absurd hohen Powerlimits. Da macht OC sicher Spaß.





_Auch_ wenn ich sie hinterher eigentlich immer anders laufen haben werde, da es mir noch mehr Spaß macht, schöne ausgewogene 24/7 Werte zu finden.


----------



## Duvar (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich bin erst mal durch mit High OC, ist eigentlich nicht mein Metier.
> UV ist eh viel sinniger bei der Karte und unterhalb von UHD macht die Karte null sinn.
> 
> DSR ist übrigens ne Katastrophe, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs. Hab das lange nicht mehr getestet, aber auf meinem 32er direkt vor der Nase geht das gar nicht. Da ist VSR von AMD wesentlich hochwertiger.
> ...


Direkt für 2500€ als golden Sample verkaufen


----------



## big-maec (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> DSR ist übrigens ne Katastrophe, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs


 Wollte das eigentlich mit der neuen Karte nutzen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Direkt für 2500€ als golden Sample verkaufen



Die Karte ist schon verkauft


----------



## HisN (27. September 2020)

Eventuell mit dem Glättungsfaktor bei DSR rumspielen, damit es nicht zu unscharf wird.


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Also ich werde gerade nicht schlau aus der Karte. Abgesehen von BFV fehlen mir in Borderlands 3, Control, Death Stranding und F1 2020 jeweils ca 5% auf die PCGH Tests zur 3090 FE. Ich bleibe dabei, irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Bei 5% ist das keine Messungenauigkeit mehr...


PCIe-Bottleneck? 
CPU-Bottleneck?


----------



## DaHell63 (27. September 2020)

DSR macht für mich nur Sinn, wenn man die Kanten verdoppelt.
Bestes Ergebnis war von FHD auf UHD.  Von 1440p auf 2160p ....ist einfach nicht das Wahre.


HisN schrieb:


> Eventuell mit dem Glättungsfaktor bei DSR rumspielen, damit es nicht zu unscharf wird.


Da hast Du natürlich recht. Man kann auch noch ein wenig mit GIS nachhelfen.


----------



## Duvar (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte ist schon verkauft


Ach die 90er ist auch vk? Joa gut Gewinn gemacht, nice und gz.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Ich hab einfach derzeit keine Verwendung für solche Karten. Hab noch ein Haus gekauft und werde einfach zu wenig Zeit haben bis November. Mich interessiert aber die Technik. Wenn die Radeons nix werden, wirds wohl dann ne 3090. Der overkill an Speicher ist einfach Porno, wie gesagt die Frametimes sind erste Sahne wenn man den Takt fixiert.

Dann auch mit Kühlerumbau  und LM


----------



## big-maec (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Divison 2 ohne jeden Stocker darzustellen, die 3090 schafft das weil die einfach 17GB insta da rein legt.


Also wenn Division 2 das schon nutzt dann freue ich mich aber doppelt.


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wow für 5 weitere % Performance Zuwachs  so ein Hick Hack machen + Wasserkühler + Verbrauch des Todes


Ampere und OC sind zwei Dinge die nicht zueinander passen.


Duvar schrieb:


> Direkt für 2500€ als golden Sample verkaufen


Ne, wenn @Gurdi  auf diesen Thread verlinkt und das nachweist, dass seine Karte ohne Modding relativ problemlos unter den Top10 performt, dann bekommt der für seine 3090 auch 3000€ - locker. Wahrscheinlich ruft sogar irgendein Benchmarker an und will mit dem Ding auf Weltrekordjagt gehen.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Also wenn Division 2 das schon nutzt dann freue ich mich aber doppelt.



Borderlands 5k 11GB


----------



## HisN (27. September 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Also wenn Division 2 das schon nutzt dann freue ich mich aber doppelt.



Das hat es schon vor 2 Jahren gemacht. Aber ich glaub auch dass die zwar Reserviert, aber nicht genutzt wurden.
Müsste man mit dem neuen AB-Sensoren mal verifizieren. Jedenfalls ging kein riesiger Aufschrei durch die 11GB-User-Riege.

UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zetta (27. September 2020)

Wieviel Takt schafft denn Gurdis RTX3090? 
Meine schafft im Quiet Bios bei 70c zwischen 1860-1950 Mhz. Boost 3.0 hüpft schon ziemlich wild hin und her.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Das kann man schwer mit so ungenauen Angaben validieren. Die Frage ist welchen Takt schafft meine in Anwendung X mit Auflösung Y.
Das was Ihr als Boost sehr, also die Schankungen sind auch nur Momentaufnahmen aus einem viel schnelleren Zyklus. In wirklichkeit taktet die Karte rasend schnell rauf und runter.

Maximaltakt den meine ab kann sind 2085.

@HisN  Ich finde man merkt es deutlich, Divison spikt schon teils heftig  mit weniger Vram.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2020)

die Frage ist auch: Wie lange wird welcher Takt gehalten.
Ich hab 2055 bei mir gesehen, habe aber 3000 Punkte in Time Spy weniger. Das sind nur zwei Takt-Domains, davon kommen keine 3000 Punkte Unterschied.


----------



## Xaphyr (27. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlDC7u7GpR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zetta (27. September 2020)

Meine ist auch bei unter 50c bei 2060 MHz. Aber letztlich sind nur die Taktraten bei max. Temp für mich von Belang. Bei der TUF bei 70c im quiet mode. OC Mode bleibt bei 64c und taktet höher wird aber doch leicht hörbar. Wobei es für die meisten selbst ohne Kopfhörer absolut in Ordnung ginge. Aber ich bin da penibel was Lüftergeräusche angeht.


HisN schrieb:


> die Frage ist auch: Wie lange wird welcher Takt gehalten.
> Ich hab 2055 bei mir gesehen, habe aber 3000 Punkte in Time Spy weniger. Das sind nur zwei Takt-Domains, davon kommen keine 3000 Punkte Unterschied.


Gurdis score kann ich auch absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Die Diskrepanz ist zu gross. Das kommt nichtmal mit 200 Mhz mehr Takt zu Stande. Komisch.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Its Magic Jungs 

Nein im ernst, hab alles transparent gemacht. Geht die Tage sukzessive online, ich mach das ja für die Community.


----------



## Realchicken (27. September 2020)

Jemand insider infos bezüglich caseking und 3090? oder wann die ersten strix in umlauf kommen?


----------



## Irian (27. September 2020)

Hab mal ein Gerücht gelesen, dass die nächste Woche kommen sollen, aber reiner Nebensatz in irgendeinem Artikel, who knows.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Man munkelt mitte Oktober.


----------



## Schak28 (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> DSR ist übrigens ne Katastrophe, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs. Hab das lange nicht mehr getestet, aber auf meinem 32er direkt vor der Nase geht das gar nicht. Da ist VSR von AMD wesentlich hochwertiger.


Weil das Bild dann so verwaschen wird ? 
da hab ich einfach die Option ,,Scharfstellen der Bilder“ auf den Wert 0,60 gestellt unter Nvidia Systemsteuerungen. 
Da war’s bei mir weg und ergibt ein angenehmes Bild


----------



## Realchicken (27. September 2020)

Ich danke euch. 

Und sonst? Jemand mit nem BQ SP 11 750w ? 

Laufen die 90er da ohne Probleme?


----------



## Nebelhorn91 (27. September 2020)

Ich beteilige mich auch mal :

Ich hab eine MSI RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio erhalten am Freitag. Vorbestellt am 17.09. bei Notebooksbilliger, irgendwann Abends. Im Stock crashen die Spiele leider. Verbaut sind 1x MLCC und 5x POSCAPS. Sobald ich die Karte auf -25mhz Coretakt haue gehts. Also wird es der Boost sein, wie bei den anderen Karten auch die Probleme machen.

Nun bin ich zwiegespalten. Ich würde die Karte gerne schon weiter behalten und auch nutzen. Ich hab sie nun am Wochenende ausprobiert und die Leistung ist super. Bis auf das o.g. Problem. Eigentlich bin ich zufrieden, jedoch macht man sich ja schon auch Gedanken. Ich denke, dass das ganze mit einem VBIOS Update geregelt wird. Vielleicht sind aber ja doch auch die Treiber schuld. 

Momentan teste ich die Karte auf 0,881V @ 1860mhz. 0,875V @1860mhz hat sie leider nicht mitgemacht.


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Also, wenn du eh undervolten möchteste dauerhaft kann man es lassen, es werden wohl Biosupdates kommen da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.

Generell kannst du aber davon ausgehen dass du einen recht schlechten Chip erwischt hast wenn du von dem Problem betroffen bist, das sollte man wissen.


----------



## big-maec (27. September 2020)

Schau doch auch mal im MSI Forum bzw. Frage da mal nach. Meistens geht's da besser.






						MSI Endanwender-Forum DE
					

MSI Endanwender-Forum Deutschland




					forum-de.msi.com


----------



## lokran (27. September 2020)

Realchicken schrieb:


> Jemand insider infos bezüglich caseking und 3090? oder wann die ersten strix in umlauf kommen?


Also wenn man bei Scan.co.uk schaut, was glaub ich in UK ein wirklich beliebter Händler ist, führen die dort eine Tabelle mit Modell und Hersteller und wann sie die nächste Lieferung erwarten:






						NVIDIA 30 Series Launch Status | SCAN UK
					

FAQs and deliveries on the NVIDIA 30 Series launch events




					www.scan.co.uk
				




Wobei Asus ja jetzt nicht schließen lässt, ob TUF oder Strix. Und abgesehen davon, weiß ich nicht, wie die Verteilung läuft und wer die besseren Connections hat. Kann ja sein, dass in UK eine Charge ankommt und in Deutschland nicht.
Und ich weiß natürlich auch nicht, wie verlässlich die Informationen von deren Zulieferern sind, andererseits sehe ich auch nicht, warum die das "erfinden" sollten. Wenn sie kein Datum wissen, können sie ja auch N/A schreiben, daher halte ich das mal für einigermaßen verlässlich.

Ist halt nur ein möglicher Hinweis und vielleicht kann es etwas Hoffnung geben.

Beim offiziellen deutschen Asus-Shop hatte ich auch mal im Chat gefragt bzgl. Strix und sie meinten halt auch nur grob Oktober und dass sie nichts Genaueres wüssten. Das war so um den 21.9. rum, als ich gefragt hatte.


----------



## Zetta (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Its Magic Jungs
> 
> Nein im ernst, hab alles transparent gemacht. Geht die Tage sukzessive online, ich mach das ja für die Community.


Versteh mich nicht falsch Gurdi. Ich glaube dir dass du die Werte hast. Hast ja auch alles gepostet.  Ich frage mich ob mit meinem System was nicht stimmt. Hab auch im englischsprachigen OC Forum geschaut. Die haben auch alle durchweg höhere Werte bei kaum höheren Takt.

Edit.: Ich lasse auch die ganze Zeit das Quiet Bios laufen fällt mir ein.... Ich Held. 🤣


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2020)

Was erreichst du denn Stock?


----------



## Zetta (27. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was erreichst du denn Stock?


Bin noch arbeiten. Kann ich erst gegen 22 Uhr machen. Dann schalte ich auf OC Mode und 100% Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter auf max.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2020)

OHGOTTOHGOTTOHGOTT

Ich seh schon die Leute Schnappatmung bekommen.

CPU-Limit in 4K/UHD bei Death Stranding (und da soll mal einer sagen, das moderne Games nichts mit Kernen anzufangen wissen^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Same in Control. Will man Graka-Limit dann darf man DLSS ruhig abschalten (hier noch aktiv, sonst ist man gleich unterhalb von 50 FPS).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

@HisN Sind das 7GB VRAM-Belegung? Bräuchteste keine RTX3090 für.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2020)

So ist es. 
Bräuche ich nicht.

Aber was ist damit?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder damit?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist damit?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (27. September 2020)

@HisN 
Jetzt lass dich doch nicht von mir provozieren, ich habe bezweckt, dass du deine 20-30GB VRAM-Screenshots auspackst.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2020)

Hehe, ich bin echt gespannt wie sich das mit den neuen Sensoren vom Afterburner entwickelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es ist sooooo coool, was die neuen Grakas an Leistung bieten.
Ich hab bis jetzt nur HZD und Elite Dangerous gemessen, aber da hab ich tatsächlich jedesmal 40%(+) zur alten hochgequetschten Titan RTX mit 3090@Stock


----------



## pietcux (27. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> OHGOTTOHGOTTOHGOTT
> 
> Ich seh schon die Leute Schnappatmung bekommen.
> 
> ...


Hört sich so an als ob du sehr zufrieden bist. Freut mich.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2020)

Tatsächlich bin ich das.
War ne, für mich, gute Investition, auch wenn ich kein Golden-Sample erwischt habe^^


----------



## pietcux (27. September 2020)

Ich werde mich mit der RTX3080FE "bescheiden", weil sie in das DAN A4 rein muss. Ansonsten könnte ich mit der RTX3090 liebäugeln... Wie kann man die Karte nur so schnell abschreiben, währe froh ich hätte eine abbekommen. Für meinen Use Case steht ja ohnehin eher Undervolting auf dem Programm.


----------



## deady1000 (28. September 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich werde mich mit der RTX3080FE "bescheiden",


Hast du die schon? Oder bestellt? Falls nein, dann bekommst du eh keine mehr. Die Dinger sind Phantome und nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht. Waren nur dazu da, damit die Reviewer damit werben können.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Tatsächlich bin ich das.
> War ne, für mich, gute Investition, auch wenn ich kein Golden-Sample erwischt habe^^



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür liegt auch etwas derzeit bei rund 5& würde ich behaupten. Später wird es die richtig guten Chips nur noch in den teuren Topmodellen geben, derzeit verbauen die Hersteller halb noch was Sie haben. Der Vollausbau scheint generell rar zu sein.


----------



## pietcux (28. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hast du die schon? Oder bestellt? Falls nein, dann bekommst du eh keine mehr. Die Dinger sind Phantome und nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht. Waren nur dazu da, damit die Reviewer damit werben können.


Das glaube ich nicht,  bei Turing sind sie auch bis vor kurzem verfügbar gewesen. Ich hatte ja eine FTX2080FE. Diesmal sind sie nur noch interessanter  und daher erstmal ausverkauft.


----------



## Xyrian (28. September 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht,  bei Turing sind sie auch bis vor kurzem verfügbar gewesen. Ich hatte ja eine FTX2080FE. Diesmal sind sie nur noch interessanter  und daher erstmal ausverkauft.


Der springende Punkt ist: Billig. Rund 100€ weniger, dafür sogar etwas mehr Leistung als die Basis Custom-Modelle [citiation needed] Die Optik ist auch ein Punkt, denke ich, diese sonderbaren Kühler sind jetzt schon ikonisch.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJ4ha0zsWHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Für alle, die den Hampelmann auch nicht abkönnen. Und die Ungeduldigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyrian (28. September 2020)

Meine hatte ja auch 85°C unter Vollast. Denke mal das ist so gewollt, auch wenns sich nach zu viel anfühlt.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2020)

Alter RDR2 voll aufgerissen (bis auf AA und Renderscale) in UHD. Ein Traum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. September 2020)

Aber...aber... das sind ja nichtmal 60FPS! Alles unter 144FPS führt doch nachweislich zu Rückbildungen im präfrontalen Cortex!!11elf


----------



## deady1000 (28. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Alter RDR2 voll aufgerissen (bis auf AA und Renderscale) in UHD. Ein Traum.


Also ich seh nix. 
Mach mal bitte Screens am Tage. ^^
Aber krasse Performance.

Edit: Nehme alles zurück... Handybildschirm war zu dunkel eingestellt. 

PS: Muss mal fragen, was sind das eigentlich für zwei unterschiedliche Zahlen beim VRAM? System und Game? Frisst Windows auch >1GB VRAM? Welches Tool dient als Datenquelle?


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (28. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Alter RDR2 voll aufgerissen (bis auf AA und Renderscale) in UHD. Ein Traum.



Und an dieser Stelle sei schüchtern darauf hingewiesen, dass so ein hammerbrettaussehendes Game wie RDR2 die 10GB VRAM nicht braucht.....


----------



## Xyrian (28. September 2020)

JohnDonSinclair schrieb:


> Und an dieser Stelle sei schüchtern darauf hingewiesen, dass so ein hammerbrettaussehendes Game wie RDR2 die 10GB VRAM nicht braucht.....


Willst du damit etwa sagen, dass die Spieleentwickler in der Verantwortung sind, ihre Produkte für maximale Effizienz beim Endkunden zu optimieren, um uns ein möglichst unkompliziertes Spielerlebnis zu bieten? Ich glaube, du spinnst! Raus hier!

/s


----------



## HisN (28. September 2020)

Lobhymne?
Wildlands. Der Brüller. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern auch nur in der Nähe von 60 FPS gewesen zu sein wenn ich alle Features voll angerissen haben (bis auf Renderscale). Das waren eher so mehr etwas über 40.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Borderlands 3.
Das waren mit der 2080TI an der Stelle wens hoch kam so etwa 48 FPS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Downsampler (28. September 2020)

...und das bei um die 800 Watt Stromverbrauch. Habe ja auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen Threadripper zu holen, bei den 180 Watt für die CPU hab ich es mir dann aber anders überlegt. Dein Stromanbieter liebt dich!


----------



## HisN (28. September 2020)

Strom vom Dach ist in der Genehmigungs-Phase  Planung ist fertig.

Bei Division2 hätte ich gerne ein bisschen mehr. Aber es ist immer noch besser als vorher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Metro kann man immer noch vergessen mit RTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei ACO war mir so, als hätte meine alte Karte schon 60 FPS an der Stelle erreicht. Eventuell optimiert die Engine ja ihre Leistung auf 60 FPS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (28. September 2020)

Alter. Das ist doch DIE 8k Karte, du oller Defluencer mit deinen Fakeshots! 
Späßle, dankeschön.


----------



## Downsampler (28. September 2020)

LoL! Da brauchst du ja 10 qm PV im Winter über 20 um das auszugleichen.


----------



## FreitaMa (28. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Jay  soll ein Hampelmann sein ? Aber auf Igor fliegen alle... ohje


----------



## dangee (28. September 2020)

Zetta schrieb:


> AYYY nicht schlecht.
> GPU Score 20563
> 
> ASUS TUF RTX3090
> ...



moin, ich komme mit der gleichen Karte im Schnelltest (nur powerlimit  auf 107%) auf 19158 gpu Punkte im timespy bei 66°C im perf bios. da geht noch was 
vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant: Knapp 600w genehmigt sich das Netzteil für das Gesamtsystem aus der Steckdose  (3950x auch Stock)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Alter RDR2 voll aufgerissen (bis auf AA und Renderscale) in UHD. Ein Traum.



Solche FPS hab ich gerade mit meiner GTX 1660 Super 6GB (mit "_leicht"_ anderen Settings  ).
Ampere will ich haben, damit ich _endlich_ mal mehr, als die 70-90 fps hab, die ich bereits mit der 1080Ti hatte.
Würde das Game gern auf 100 fps festnageln. 
(WQHD)

Das fänd' _ich_ herrlich. 

So verschieden können Geschmäcker sein.


----------



## sunburst1988 (28. September 2020)

dangee schrieb:


> vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant: Knapp 600w genehmigt sich das Netzteil für das Gesamtsystem aus der Steckdose  (3950x auch Stock)


DANKE! 

Ich mach mir schon seit Tagen einen Kopf ob mein (neues) 750er Dark Power Pro reicht.
So kann ich entspannt weiter auf meine Strix OC warten. Vielleicht ist Gigabyte ja doch schneller .

@HisN Dein 3960X ist dann aber übertaktet, oder? Bei den 800+ musste ich erstmal schlucken...


----------



## Duvar (28. September 2020)

NVIDIA RTX 30 Fine Wine: Investigating The Curious Case Of Missing Gaming Performance
					

NVIDIA's RTX 30 series should have twice the gaming performance over last generation but this is what is actually happening.




					wccftech.com
				




Hier noch eine kleine Hilfestellung unten angehängt bzgl POCAPS^^ 

Bonus:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1310569977024446465

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> @HisN Dein 3960X ist dann aber übertaktet, oder? Bei den 800+ musste ich erstmal schlucken...



Nur Auto-OC. Aber selbst wenn ich das raus nehme säuft meine Plattform wie ein Loch.


----------



## sulik (28. September 2020)

*@deady1000*
Bist Du soweit zufrieden mit Deiner MSI Ventus?
Meine wurde heute von Alternate versendet.


----------



## deady1000 (28. September 2020)

sulik schrieb:


> *@deady1000*
> Bist Du soweit zufrieden mit Deiner MSI Ventus?
> Meine wurde heute von Alternate versendet.


Die MSI Ventus ist eine gute Karte, keine Frage.
Mir hatte jedoch das Gesamtpaket, der RTX3080 generell, am Ende doch nicht gepasst, obwohl ich nur 699€ bezahlt hatte. Meine Hauptprobleme damit waren die enorme Leistungsaufnahme, die nicht-existente Übertaktbarkeit und der absehbare Absturz des Wiederverkaufswertes. Beim Herumspielen im Afterburner habe ich einfach festgestellt, dass das Ding an der absoluten Kotzgrenze arbeitet. Hatte einfach nicht das richtige Gefühl, obwohl ich mich schon sehr über das Teil gefreut hatte. Denke ein bisschen habe ich mir das Teil auch madig reden lassen.   Ich bin zwar immer noch ein bisschen unüberzeugt, dass 10GB "zu wenig Speicher" sind, aber andererseits kratzt es einen dann doch, dass in ca 3 Monaten quasi jeder im High-End-Bereich 12GB, 16GB, 20GB oder 24GB hat und da biste mit 10GB einfach abgehängt - besonders, wenn man das Ding dann in 2 Jahren weiterverkaufen will.

Die Leistung ist aber fett und man kann sie auch gut untervolten!
Empfehle 0,812V bei 1800MHz als ersten Anhaltspunkt.
Kostet praktisch keine Performance und senkt den Verbrauch von 320W auf ca 230W.

Ich habe die Karte dann am Wochenende mit etwas Gewinn zu einem fairen Preis an einen Abholer weiterverkauft.

Hier ein paar Zitate:



Spoiler






deady1000 schrieb:


> Bis zum 07.10 kann ich noch zurückgeben.
> 
> AMD soll mal schneller leaken, vielleicht wird BigNavi doch noch interessant.
> So 100% zufrieden bin ich nämlich gerade noch nicht bzw die Zweifel sind einfach noch da.
> ...





deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja jetzt mal ohne Witz. Ne Woche gucke ich mir die weiteren News und Leaks an, werde das ein oder andere Spiel spielen und dann fällt entweder die Entscheidung dieses seltsame Irgendwas zu behalten oder auf BigNavi zu warten. Es ist schon alles sehr skurril was Nvidia hier verzapft. Ich werde mit der ganzen Sache noch nicht so 100% warm. Habe auch Angst um den Wiederverkaufswert nach den ganzen News in den letzten Tagen. Die RTX3080-10GB will ja in 2 Jahren keine Sau mehr haben, wenn es dann ultra-effiziente und schnellere 16GB-Karten gibt.





Duvar schrieb:


> Tja hab dir das die ganze Zeit gesagt, aber nein du warst auf dem Nvidia Hype train verloren und hast jeden Versuch dich zur Besinnung zu bringen als Angriff angesehen und aggro drauf reagiert





Gurdi schrieb:


> Was willst du da zurückgeben, setzt das Teil bei Kleinanzeigen auf Abholung und nimm dir 200 Euro mit. Dafür sind die Leute dir sogar dann noch dankbar. Kriegt Ihr eigentlich mit was da so abgeht auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt? Ich darf euch gar net erzählen was ich für meine 3080 bekommen hab





deady1000 schrieb:


> Oh man... Ich find das eigentlich assi. Denke ich würde sie mal für 750 reinsetzen. Quasi 50 als Aufwandsentschädigung und wäre ja noch billiger als man sie aktuell vorbestellen kann...
> 
> Mal gucken





deady1000 schrieb:


> Heilige Sch... ich hab die Karte bei Kleinanzeigen reingesetzt, nach 5 Minuten 10 Nachrichten, ihr glaubt nicht was die Leute bereit sind zu zahlen. Die haben mich mit Nachrichten zugeschissen. Morgen kommt einer der sie adoptiert. Gefühlt hab ich dem gerade sein Leben gerettet.   Aber ganz ehrlich, für mich war's das mit Ampere -aktuell- einfach noch nicht. Hatte kurz Spaß mit dem Ding und jetzt geht sie an jemanden der sie dringender braucht als ich... das rede ich mir jedenfalls ein.  Jetzt darf meine treue wassergekühlte GTX1080 wieder einziehen, bis BigNavi dann gelauncht ist. Ich sag mal... geschadet hat's mir jetzt an Erfahrung und Geld nicht. (Keine Sorge - bin noch unterhalb des aktuellen Alternate-Preises geblieben, aber ich bekam sie ja zur UVP. ^^)





pietcux schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was nun der eigentliche Grund ist warum du die Karte verkaufst?  Du warst doch in allen Threads Vollgas hinter dem Ding her. Hat die Karte irgendwas nicht erfüllt? Ich hatte bisher Pech, hab keine abbekommen. Oder habe ich Glück gehabt?





deady1000 schrieb:


> Die Ereignisse und Erfahrungen der letzten Tage haben mich zweifeln lassen.
> 
> - Die Karten sind ineffizient (laut, heiß). Musste das eben selbst feststellen. Bin ich von Nvidia so absolut nicht gewohnt. Frage mich warum die das machen. Während ich meine alten Karten alle für deutlich mehr Mehrleistung übertakten und kühlen könnte, muss ich die RTX3080 drosseln, damit der Stromverbrauch nicht durch die Decke geht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Nur Auto-OC. Aber selbst wenn ich das raus nehme säuft meine Plattform wie ein Loch.



Um welchen Faktor ist die 3090 denn jetzt schneller als die RTX Titan?
Hast du da schon Werte? Der Vram ist ja der gleiche.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Karte dann am Wochenende mit etwas Gewinn zu einem fairen Preis an einen Abholer weiterverkauft.



Und welche kaufst du dir jetzt?


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2020)

@deady1000 

Und mit was wirst Du dann in Zukunft spielen? Bist Du auf BigNavi spitz?


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2020)

Naja warten lohnt allgemein derzeit. Mit Navi kommen ja auch die Konter, der Mob ist bis dahin auch abgefertigt.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Um welchen Faktor ist die 3090 denn jetzt schneller als die RTX Titan?
> Hast du da schon Werte? Der Vram ist ja der gleiche.



Bis zu 40% (Borderlands3, Wildlands, HZD), teilweise aber auch deutlich weniger (ACO z.b.).

Aber immer im Hinterkopf haben: Das ist Stock/Lukü vs. ausgequetschte OC Shuntmod Wakü Titan, und ich hab keine Benchsession gemacht, sonder Pi mal Daumen geschaut.


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja warten lohnt allgemein derzeit. Mit Navi kommen ja auch die Konter, der Mob ist bis dahin auch abgefertigt.



Deshalb bin ich auch nicht mehr mett, keine 3080 ergattert zu haben. Wenn ich mir die aktuellen Preise so angucke... Das sind mal eben 350€ mehr als ich für meine 1080 Ti gezahlt habe, und ein neues Netzteil wird dann auch fällig.

Also erstmal abwarten was AMD aus dem Hut zaubert, oder halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und eine der bis Oktober hoffentlich verfügbaren 3080 Customs abgreifen.


----------



## deady1000 (28. September 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und mit was wirst Du dann in Zukunft spielen? Bist Du auf BigNavi spitz?


Ich bin jetzt erstmal auf gar nichts mehr spitz. Werde einfach abwarten was am Ende kommt.
Will mich diesmal auch ausnahmsweise nicht festlegen, weil es jetzt langsam wirklich spannend wird. ^^

Denke es könnte ne RTX3080-20GB, oder eine Navi21 werden - kommt jetzt einfach auf Preis, Leistung und Effizienz an.
Werde wahrscheinlich wieder versuchen beide zum Launch zur UVP zu ergattern. Wenn alles gut läuft hab ich dann ggf im November/Dezember ne neue Karte, optimalerweise zeitnah mit Wasserblock. Solange muss die wassergekühlte GTX1080 nochmal ran.

Übrigens:
Durch das ganze Undervolting, was bei Ampere quasi Pflicht ist, ich jedoch zuvor nie bei GPUs gemacht habe, konnte ich die GTX1080 auch nochmal von 1,031V auf 0,975V undervolten bei gleichem Takt (2050MHz). Weiß gar nicht warum ich das vorher nie gemacht habe. Schätze damals hatte ich noch nicht so ein Gefühl dafür was es für den Stromverbrauch und die Temperaturen bedeutet. ^^ Werde auch nach dem GraKa-Neukauf die GTX1080 auf jeden Fall als Backup-Karte behalten. Kann man immer gut gebrauchen, wenn man eine GraKa vorzeitig verkauft.


----------



## Zetta (28. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Die MSI Ventus ist eine gute Karte, keine Frage.
> Mir hatte jedoch das Gesamtpaket, der RTX3080 generell, am Ende doch nicht gepasst, obwohl ich nur 699€ bezahlt hatte. Meine Hauptprobleme damit waren die enorme Leistungsaufnahme, die nicht-existente Übertaktbarkeit und der absehbare Absturz des Wiederverkaufswertes. Beim Herumspielen im Afterburner habe ich einfach festgestellt, dass das Ding an der absoluten Kotzgrenze arbeitet. Hatte einfach nicht das richtige Gefühl, obwohl ich mich schon sehr über das Teil gefreut hatte. Denke ein bisschen habe ich mir das Teil auch madig reden lassen.   Ich bin zwar immer noch ein bisschen unüberzeugt, dass 10GB "zu wenig Speicher" sind, aber andererseits kratzt es einen dann doch, dass in ca 3 Monaten quasi jeder im High-End-Bereich 12GB, 16GB, 20GB oder 24GB hat und da biste mit 10GB einfach abgehängt - besonders, wenn man das Ding dann in 2 Jahren weiterverkaufen will.
> 
> Die Leistung ist aber fett und man kann sie auch gut untervolten!
> ...


Kann ich verstehen. 700 Euro sind nicht wenig zumal du die gewinnbringend verkaufen kannst. Alles unter 16GB ist imo zu wenig für die Nextgenspiele in 2021. Und der Amperenachfolger wird mindestens 2 Jahre auf sich warten lassen. Da die Nextgenkonsolen leistungstechnisch nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen die Amperekarten, ab der RTX 3060 und aufwärts, haben.
Nvidia wird sich Zeit lassen. Mehr als mit Turing.
Meine RTX3090 wird mindestens bis zum Nachfolger des Amperenachfolgers bleiben. Genau wie mein i9 9900k und das restliche System. Dann gibt's nen 16 Kerner und 128 GB Ram sowie die stärkste Nvidiakarte.


----------



## RtZk (28. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Lobhymne?
> Wildlands. Der Brüller. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern auch nur in der Nähe von 60 FPS gewesen zu sein wenn ich alle Features voll angerissen haben (bis auf Renderscale). Das waren eher so mehr etwas über 40.
> 
> 
> ...




Finde ich jetzt nicht gerade beeindruckend, also entweder du hast etwas falsch in Erinnerung oder die zusätzlichen FP32 Shader bringen in Wildlands mal so gar nichts.
Das sollten die selben Settings sein. 4k + maxed.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2020)

Des einen maxed ist halt nicht immer des anderen maxed?
Oder sie haben in den letzten 2 Jahren gut Performance nachgepatched?

Daran erinnere ich mich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so sah es heute aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für mich sind das fast 40% Mehrleistung.

Aber vielleicht stehen wir nur an total unterschiedlichen Stellen.


----------



## RtZk (28. September 2020)

Dass etwas gepatched wurde wäre theoretisch möglich, ich muss sagen ich hatte auch weniger FPS in Erinnerung, ich habe es nach deinem Post nur noch mal nachgeschaut, da ich das Spiel das letzte Mal vor ca. 1-2 Jahren gespielt hatte.


----------



## Zetta (28. September 2020)

dangee schrieb:


> moin, ich komme mit der gleichen Karte im Schnelltest (nur powerlimit  auf 107%) auf 19158 gpu Punkte im timespy bei 66°C im perf bios. da geht noch was
> vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant: Knapp 600w genehmigt sich das Netzteil für das Gesamtsystem aus der Steckdose  (3950x auch Stock)


Sind top Werte. Meine hab ich jetzt bei +50 Chip und +500 Speicher. Die taktet halt im Default schon mächtig hoch. Ampere Chip läuft wirklich ab Werk schon hart am Limit. Deswegen macht euch keinen Kopf. Ab 1900 Mhz schluckt der Chip so viel dass es nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen ist im Normalbetrieb. Hab mal aus Jucks die Backplate meiner TUF angefasst. Habe mich fast verbrannt. Auf dem Ding kannst du Eier braten und das meine ich nicht im übertragenen Sinne sondern wortwörtlich.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2020)

Haben Ampere-Karten ein Temperaturproblem des GDDR6X-Speichers? - Hardwareluxx
					

Haben die Ampere-Karten ein Temperaturproblem des GDDR6X-Speichers?.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## lokran (28. September 2020)

Deswegen freue ich mich auf Waterblock von Aquacomputer, WLP auf die VRAM Chips und alles mit Mo-Ra 420 kühlen


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2020)

Die Sache mit den 12Pin  Verlängerungen von der Giga OC scheint auch nicht so das wahre zu sein.








						GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3080 XTREME 10GB GDDR6X Grafikkarte online kaufen | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 3080 XTREME 10GB GDDR6X Grafikkarte in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## HisN (28. September 2020)

Rückenteil ab, und direkt an die Karte anklemmen? Der hat ja nur die Verlängerung geschrottet^^


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2020)

Trotzdem ziemlicher Murks, 8auer hat das auch kritisiert und mit den alten Molex verglichen. Wer kennt nicht die nervigen Molex.....das brauch wirklich keiner an der GPU.


----------



## HisN (28. September 2020)

Jupp, ist definitv daneben.


----------



## Duvar (28. September 2020)

Karten boosten mit dem neuen Treiber wohl nicht mehr ganz so hoch, wodurch die Abstürze stark vermindert werden.









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 owners report fewer crashes after updating drivers - VideoCardz.com
					

Does GeForce 456.55 driver fix the stability issues? Today NVIDIA released a new GeForce 456.55 driver which brings NVIDIA Reflex technology to Call of Duty Warzone and Modern Warfare. The driver also officially provides  “improves stability in certain games on RTX 30 Series GPUs”, possibly...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Zetta (28. September 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Karten boosten mit dem neuen Treiber wohl nicht mehr ganz so hoch, wodurch die Abstürze stark vermindert werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm ich hoffe dass die nicht zu arg drosselt. Musste etliche Stunden Crysis 3 mit 8x MSAA spielen um die Karte "ans Limit" zu bringen. Crysis 3 ist bis heute einer der besten Stabilitätstests btw. Verzeiht keine Fehler und stürzt binnen Minuten ab wenn die Werte nicht rockstable sinde. Meine boostet auf 2070 Mhz am Anfang und ist jetzt stabil. Aber Hätte keine Probleme wenn sie "nur" bei 1860-1950 Mhz bleibt.


----------



## Grestorn (28. September 2020)

Es wird gar nicht gedrosselt. Nur der Takt-Peak beim Start des Renderings, wenn die Karte kalt ist, der nujr die ersten 1-2 Sekunden anliegt, wird abgemildert. Der ist aber eh ziemlich sinnlosf für die tatsächliche Performance im Spiel.

Wenn Du eine höhere Taktrate willst, kannst Du die immer haben, in dem Du den Clock-Offset raufsetzt. Da hilft Dir die Treiberänderung eher, denn dadurch hast Du auch dabei mehr Spielraum - die Gefahr, dass der Takt am Anfang einer Szene mit dem Offset erst Recht zu hoch schießt und die Karte deswegen crashed, wird ja ebenfalls abgemildert.


----------



## Zetta (28. September 2020)

Ja, das stimmt auch wieder. 
Ich hoffe dass die Nextgenspiele die Ampere Architektur auch ausreizen. Theoretisch kann man die Leistung "verdoppeln" oder? Wenn man die Tensor- und RT-cores ausreizt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. September 2020)

Hört sich gut an, Grestorn.    Danke für die Info.

PS: Mein WQHD Bild is scharf !


----------



## Xyrian (28. September 2020)

Eben hat Alternate den Versand meiner XC3 bestätigt  Hoffe, die kommt morgen...


----------



## pietcux (28. September 2020)

Ich warte auf die nächste oder übernächste Lieferung der RTX 3080 FE. Hat eigentlich jemand von euch eine abbekommen?


----------



## deady1000 (29. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den 12Pin  Verlängerungen von der Giga OC scheint auch nicht so das wahre zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So eine billige Verarbeitung bei so einem teuren Produkt. Da kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2020)

Mal gespannt was derTreiber an Boost kostete,das hat die Karten schon gepuscht bei niedrigerer Auflösung. Am Ende sicher nicht kriegsentscheidend, aber ziemlich unschön.


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal gespannt was derTreiber an Boost kostete,das hat die Karten schon gepuscht bei niedrigerer Auflösung. Am Ende sicher nicht kriegsentscheidend, aber ziemlich unschön.


Hab ein paar Foreneinträge gelesen, bei denen User auch von mehr Takt berichteten, unwesentlich mehr, aber mehr -> 50mhz-100mhz. Des öfter liest man das nun die schwankungen nicht mehr so stark seien und die CTDs weg sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						News - GeForce RTX 3080: Inhaber berichten vermehrt von Abstürzen in Spielen
					

Treiber und Qualität? Stabilität würde ich ja noch verstehen...  Mfg




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Xaphyr (29. September 2020)

*Kondensator-Probleme bei frühen GeForce-RTX-30-Karten führen zu Abstürzen (Update: NVIDIA nimmt Stellung)*

Über das eigene Forum nimmt NVIDIA Stellung zur Problematik. Demnach soll der neue Treiber die Stabilität verbessern, allerdings geht NVIDIA nicht konkret auf den Zusammenhang mit den Kondensatoren ein.

_"NVIDIA posted a driver this morning that improves stability. Regarding partner board designs, our partners regularly customize their designs and we work closely with them in the process. The appropriate number of POSCAP vs. MLCC groupings can vary depending on the design and is not necessarily indicative of quality."_

Laut NVIDIA arbeitet man eng mit den Boardpartnern zusammen, die ihre Designs kontinuierlich verbessern. Zudem betont NVIDIA abermals, dass die Anzahl, Anordnung und das Design der Kondensatoren (POSCAPs und MLCCs) kein Indikator für ein gutes oder schlechtes Boarddesign sind. Dies haben wir bereits mehrfach betont. Der Einsatz von POSCAPs heißt also nicht, dass hier Komponenten minderwertiger Qualität zum Einsatz kommen. Eine Realisierung ausschließlich mit POSCAPs und ausschließlich mit MLCCs ist möglich – nur muss es dann jeweils richtig gemacht werden und das Thema Chipgüte sowie welcher Takt ist bis zu welcher Spannung möglich kommt auch noch hinzu. Offenbar hat NVIDIA an den letztgenannten Stellschrauben gedreht.


Quelle:  *








						Kondensator-Probleme bei frühen GeForce-RTX-30-Karten führen zu Abstürzen (Update: NVIDIA nimmt Stellung) - Hardwareluxx
					

Kondensator-Probleme bei frühen GeForce-RTX-30-Karten.




					tinyurl.com
				



*


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2020)

Naja was man an Takt sieht und was an Leistung bei rauskommt sind zwei verschieden paar Schuhe.Der Abitrator arbeitet rasend schnell das kann kein Tool wirklich auslesen.Man bräuchte einen vorher/nachher Benchmark.


----------



## JohnDonSinclair (29. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Haben Ampere-Karten ein Temperaturproblem des GDDR6X-Speichers? - Hardwareluxx
> 
> 
> Haben die Ampere-Karten ein Temperaturproblem des GDDR6X-Speichers?.
> ...



Ich habe mich schon bei den ersten "Reviews" gefragt, was das Gebashe auf die MSI Karten soll, nur weil die Backplate aus einem anderen Material besteht. Offensichtlich eine gute Wahl von MSI, wenn man die Messungen von Hardwareluxx betrachtet....


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja was man an Takt sieht und was an Leistung bei rauskommt sind zwei verschieden paar Schuhe.Der Abitrator arbeitet rasend schnell das kann kein Tool wirklich auslesen.Man bräuchte einen vorher/nachher Benchmark.


Hast doch eine 3090. einmal alter Treiber , einmal neuer Treiber...


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2020)

Hatte


----------



## devon (29. September 2020)

Haben eigentlich alle 3090 so ein absurdes Spulenfiepen unter Last? Meine TUF OC jault mir da richtig was vor...

Gab es bei Vorgänger Generationen Mod BIOS bei denen man das Powertarget ändern konnte die 107% sind ja schon eigentlich auch dauerhaft das Limit.. Da bräuchte man eine Karte mit 3x8Pin das die Karte da nicht mit angezogener Handbremse läuft..


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2020)

Ja mehr oder minder


----------



## dangee (29. September 2020)

devon schrieb:


> Haben eigentlich alle 3090 so ein absurdes Spulenfiepen unter Last? Meine TUF OC jault mir da richtig was vor...
> 
> Gab es bei Vorgänger Generationen Mod BIOS bei denen man das Powertarget ändern konnte die 107% sind ja schon eigentlich auch dauerhaft das Limit.. Da bräuchte man eine Karte mit 3x8Pin das die Karte da nicht mit angezogener Handbremse läuft..



ich bin da durchaus empfindlich; aber bei mir ist sie ruhig

-----

zum Thema neuer Treiber 456.55:

Mit natürlich denselben Einstellungen komme ich jetzt auf 20307 Graphics Score (vormals 19158). Tatsächlich wurde der Boost Takt von 2010MHz länger zwischendurch gehalten bei gleichen Temps; bei GPU Vollauslastung lag der Takt nun bei rund 1850 MHz was ähnlich zu vorher ist, wobei mir die Schwankungen beim neuen Treiber kleiner vorkommen. Wenn ich irgendwo einen Knopp zum exportieren finde, würd ich mir gerne mal die St.abw. angucken..

Ich würde jetzt nur interpretieren wollen, dass es keine treiberbedingte Verschlechterung im Bench gab; war jeweils nur ein Durchlauf und ein Durchskippen der Diagramme. Also nur ein kurzer Einblick


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2020)

Das klingt doch gut.


----------



## HisN (29. September 2020)

devon schrieb:


> Haben eigentlich alle 3090 so ein absurdes Spulenfiepen unter Last? Meine TUF OC jault mir da richtig was vor...



Ich höre gegen das Lüfterbrüller nix. Wird erst mit Wakü interessant^^


----------



## devon (29. September 2020)

Ja der EKWB mit Backplate is schon vorbestellt  dann hat der MO-RA endlich mal Last.

Die Lüfter sind bei mir absolut unhörbar, durch die Hitze im Gehäuse höre ich zum ersten mal meine Gehäuselüfter


----------



## Downsampler (29. September 2020)

devon schrieb:


> Haben eigentlich alle 3090 so ein absurdes Spulenfiepen unter Last? Meine TUF OC jault mir da richtig was vor...
> 
> Gab es bei Vorgänger Generationen Mod BIOS bei denen man das Powertarget ändern konnte die 107% sind ja schon eigentlich auch dauerhaft das Limit.. Da bräuchte man eine Karte mit 3x8Pin das die Karte da nicht mit angezogener Handbremse läuft..


Dickeres Netzteil einbauen? Abwarten bis es aufhört?


----------



## devon (29. September 2020)

Seasonic Prime Titanium TX750 sollte gut und dick genug sein


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. September 2020)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wann die "größeren" Customs der 90 aufschlagen?

Ich kann weder etwas zur Aorus noch zur AMP Extreme finden. Auch bei der Strix (die ich ja am 24.09. um 15:16 geordert habe) rührt sich rein garnichts...

Langsam juckt es in den Fingern...


----------



## Sonny330i (29. September 2020)

Mindfactory war heute morgen der Knaller. Ein Paar 3080 Trios in Stock gehabt für paar Minuten bei 899€. Dann waren Sie ausverkauft und kurz danach waren sie bei 867€. So kann man es auch machen


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. September 2020)

Mindfactory ist eh witzig. Ampere ist da wohl nur sichtbar, wenn auch was auf Lager ist.

Vermutlich versuchen sie noch Turings Restbestände an unbedarfte Kunden zu verticken


----------



## Adamska88 (29. September 2020)

Ich habe am Releaseday bei Caseking auf ruckelkrampf (seite war ja gut angegriffen) 

Die von mir gewünschte PNY bestellt... zu dieser scheint es ja nirgends infos zu geben wann diese mal eintrudeln könnte  Eigentlich wollt ich eine FE aber naja so schnell bin ich nun leider doch nicht mehr 
Und meine 1060 packt meinen Monitor nun echt nicht mehr, keine lust mehr auf niedrig zu zocken aber naja.... hilft nur abwarten und Fenstermode, leider ....


----------



## munn (29. September 2020)

Hisn Postet so schöne Screens mit der 3090 das mich sowas bei der 3080 interessieren würde.
Gibt es aktuell Games bei der die 10gb Vram merklich sind?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. September 2020)

devon schrieb:


> Meine TUF OC jault mir da richtig was vor



Hast du die FPS limitiert ?
Wenn nicht, könntest du das mal testen.

Hatte früher öfter Spulenfiepen, gerade wenn die Karte stark und das Spiel anspruchslos ist, bei sehr hohen FPS.
Limit bei 100 rein, Spulenfiepen weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## artorias (29. September 2020)

Alternate hatte gerade ein paar Minuten lang die Gigabyte 3090 OC als vorrätig angegeben. Habe mir direkt mal eine Bestellt. Mal schauen ob ich nur vom Shop getrollt wurde oder ob ich wirklich eine abgegriffen habe.


----------



## devon (29. September 2020)

Ich hatte das auch bei 15 FPS als ich Red Dead Redemption 2 auf 2,5x Auflösung versucht habe, das ist einfach nur Lastabhängig nicht von den FPS. Da waren dann mal 18GB VRAM voll.


----------



## deady1000 (29. September 2020)

Keine Ahnung ob's hier schon drin war  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xgs-VbqsuKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





munn schrieb:


> Gibt es aktuell Games bei der die 10gb Vram merklich sind?


Merklich im Sinne von:

- du spielst maximal auf UHD
- du hast kein Afterburner Overlay
- es handelt sich nicht um ein gemoddetes, schlecht optimiertes Indie-Spiel

--> Nein, da wird man subjektiv nichts von bemerken.
Im Großteil der Fälle handelt es sich sowieso nur um Allocation und nicht um Usage.


----------



## munn (29. September 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob's hier schon drin war  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aktuell habe ich mir das schon gedacht aber Die PS und XBOX haben nunmal mehr und wenn Spiele in zukunft darauf ausgelegt sind habe ich eben etwas angst das 10gb echt Zuwenig sind.
Ich selbst spiele nur mit WQHD aber wer weis ob ich mal nen 4k Bildschirm kaufe^^
Die Auswirkungen die von PCGH mitte des jahres gezeigt wurden wären schon echt extrem^^ ~50% FPS einbruch aufgrund von zuwenig VRAM.


----------



## Irian (29. September 2020)

munn schrieb:


> aber Die PS und XBOX haben nunmal mehr und wenn Spiele in zukunft darauf ausgelegt sind habe ich eben etwas angst das 10gb echt Zuwenig sind.



Nein, haben sie nicht. Die haben SHARED Memory. Mit anderen Worten, von den 16GB, die außen drauf stehen, gehen erstmal 2.5GB für das System an sich drauf und den Rest (13.5GB) wird aufgeteilt. Du hättest also nur dann mehr als 10GB VRam, wenn alles andere vom Spiel weniger als 3.5GB Ram braucht. Die Architektur hat durchaus Vorteile, keine Frage, aber rein größenmäßig bedeutet es eben NICHT, dass PS5 und die neue X-Box 16Gb VRam hätten, far from it.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2020)

Wird zeit das wir hier mal Zuwachs bekommen.


----------



## devon (29. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich hab ne gute erwischt, die Boostet in Games teilweise dauerhaft auf 2040Mhz mit spikes zu 2070Mhz geht auch mal runter auf 2024Mhz.


----------



## JetLi69 (29. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Alter RDR2 voll aufgerissen (bis auf AA und Renderscale) in UHD. Ein Traum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es bei Red Dead Redemption 2 Probleme mit Vulkan oder einer spezieller Einstellung ? Es stürzt bei mir mit der Gigabyte RTX 3090 Gaming OC immer noch nach ein paar Minuten ab.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2020)

Hör ich das erste mal.

Gute Neuigkeiten








						Lasst das Flashen beginnen: NVFlash für Ampere-Karten verfügbar - Hardwareluxx
					

Lasst das Flashen beginnen: NVFlash für Ampere-Karten verfügbar.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## HisN (29. September 2020)

JetLi69 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Red Dead Redemption 2 Probleme mit Vulkan oder einer spezieller Einstellung ? Es stürzt bei mir mit der Gigabyte RTX 3090 Gaming OC immer noch nach ein paar Minuten ab.



Nicht das ich wüsste, aber in den Treiber-Release-Notes stand was zu Vulkan.


*Fixed Issues in this Release
The following sections list the important changes and the most common issues resolved in this version. This list is only a subset of the total number of changes made in this driver version. The NVIDIA bug number is provided for reference.*
• [Omniverse 2020.2.4496]: Corruption occurs after switching from RTX Real-Time to RTX Path-Traced renderer. [200649160]
• [Vulkan games]: The GeForce Experience> Performance > Render Latency setting sometimes sticks at 0 on Vulkan games. [3129618] 

Ich hoffe Du nutzt den neuen Treiber von gestern.


----------



## JetLi69 (29. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste, aber in den Treiber-Release-Notes stand was zu Vulkan.
> 
> 
> *Fixed Issues in this Release
> ...


Nutze den neuesten Treiber, also kann ich es höchstwahrscheinlich aufs Spiel schieben.


----------



## Anilman (30. September 2020)

Wenn ich richtig verstehe bringt nvidia reflex nur was wann man die gpu unlocked laufen lässt auf ~100%
Ich lasse meine gpus im smooth modus laufen sprich
Gsync fps limit 116-117(masterchief)
Wenn die gpu da auf 80% läuft soll es ja nichts bringen?!


----------



## Schak28 (30. September 2020)

JetLi69 schrieb:


> Nutze den neuesten Treiber, also kann ich es höchstwahrscheinlich aufs Spiel schieben.



Ich nutze auch den neusten Treiber. 
Spiele jetzt den ganzen Tag schon RDR2 mit Vulkan und hatte nicht einen Absturz.
(RTX 3090 Ventus OC)


----------



## JetLi69 (30. September 2020)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch den neusten Treiber.
> Spiele jetzt den ganzen Tag schon RDR2 mit Vulkan und hatte nicht einen Absturz.
> (RTX 3090 Ventus OC)


Beim Spiel verifizieren hat er mir Fehler angezeigt. Ich probiere es noch mal. War auch eher darauf bezogen, das es immer noch viele Probleme hat. Siehe letzten Patch.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2020)

Teste mal ordentlich durch,nicht das du ne Gurkeerwischt hast.


----------



## Xyrian (30. September 2020)

Moin, 

Hier nochmal der direkte Vergleich 3090/3080 im Port Royal:
Mein alter Test mit der 3090
Mein neuer Test mit der 3080

Macht um die 1500 Punkte, plus/minus ein paar. Man beachte den Boosttakt, und die Temperaturen. Beide absolut @stock, keinerlei Änderungen in irgendeiner Form. Ich werde nachher mal versuchen, den Boosttakt ein bisschen höher zu kriegen, was für Auswirkungen das hat.


----------



## SayprenShepard (30. September 2020)

Also langsam macht das auch keinen spass mehr.
Heute ne mail von cyberport bekommen, dass der Liefertermin jetzt wieder unbestimmt ist.....
Ich glaub das war mein erster und letzter Hardwarelaunch den ich mitmache. In Zukunft wird abgewartet.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2020)

Hast du ne 80er oder 90er geordert?


----------



## SayprenShepard (30. September 2020)

Ne 3080er


----------



## C_17 (30. September 2020)

Geht mir genauso. Auch die selbe Email von Cyberport bekommen. Bestellt ist eine 3080 TUF OC noch zum Antikpreis von 749 €


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2020)

Tja im aktuellen Marktumfeld bleibt euch eigentlich nur abwarten.Die Karten sind ja massiv im Preis gestiegen und die Earlybirds zahlen auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt weit über 1000€ für ne Karte.


----------



## Realchicken (30. September 2020)

Anilman schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig verstehe bringt nvidia reflex nur was wann man die gpu unlocked laufen lässt auf ~100%
> Ich lasse meine gpus im smooth modus laufen sprich
> Gsync fps limit 116-117(masterchief)
> Wenn die gpu da auf 80% läuft soll es ja nichts bringen?!



Richtig. Ich empfehle dir das Video von
Battle(non)sense auf Youtube.

Er hat es mit und ohne gsync getestet


----------



## OmasHighendPC (30. September 2020)

hätt gestern wieder ne Asus tuf 3090 kaufen können, die wäre morgen hier gewesen (!)  ...... plötzlich waren bei digitec.ch im Shop zwei Karten sofort verfügbar, einfach da! k.a. woher die plötzlich gekommen sind  ..... musste mich sooooooooo beherrrschen, und meine Frau hat noch gesagt 'kauf sie doch, kauf sie!' ..... war hart, aber ich konnte widerstehen und warte schön brav weiter auf die 3080 Strix OC ......................................................................................................


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. September 2020)

Witzig wie viele sich hier RDR2 für die neue Generation aufgespart haben. Mir geht es genau so, letztens im Steamsale mitgenommen und das fertig installierte Spiel wartet jetzt auf die Karte.
Die 1070 schafft bei vollen Details in Dual QHD massive 12-14fps 
Wobei ja selbst auf der 3090 volle Details eher fragwürdig sinnvoll sind...



OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> war hart, aber ich konnte widerstehen und warte schön brav weiter auf die 3080 Strix OC ......................................................................................................


Genau so gehts mir auch mit der 3090. Da tut sich aber auch rein garnichts...


----------



## HisN (30. September 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Wobei ja selbst auf der 3090 volle Details eher fragwürdig sinnvoll sind...



Wenn Du nicht im Schnee rumeierst hast Du in 4K ohne AA/Resscale um die 60 FPS voll angezogen.

Siehe: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/nvidia-ampere-laberthread.576747/post-10498813


----------



## sulik (30. September 2020)

Wie ist das bei Euch wenn Ihr Youtube oder Twitch offen habt, wie schauen da Eure Werte in GPU-Z aus?

Habe meine 3080 mit Afterburner auf 1800Mhz bei 0,812v stehen und ingame (7D2D, RDR2 z.B.) hält sie die Volt.
Aber hier auf dem Desktop boostet sie konstant auf 2000+Mhz und über 1v.
Ist das Normal?

Screenshot


----------



## Xaphyr (30. September 2020)

Hast du vielleicht im Treiber den Energieverwaltungsmodus auf Höchstleistung stehen?


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. September 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht im Schnee rumeierst hast Du in 4K ohne AA/Resscale um die 60 FPS voll angezogen.


Stimmt schon, aber viele Details kann man ja scheinbar leicht reduzieren ohne wirklich einen Unterschied zu sehen.
Ich werde jedenfalls versuchen eher bei 80-100 fps zu landen. Mal schauen, was man da so optimieren kann...
Dual QHD hat ja auch immernoch etwas weniger Pixel als 4K.

Erstmal muss aber eh die Karte ankommen........


----------



## HisN (30. September 2020)

sulik schrieb:


> Habe meine 3080 mit Afterburner auf 1800Mhz bei 0,812v stehen und ingame (7D2D, RDR2 z.B.) hält sie die Volt.
> Aber hier auf dem Desktop boostet sie konstant auf 2000+Mhz und über 1v.
> Ist das Normal?



Du hast zwei Monitore. Eventuell noch unterschiedliche Geometrie und Frequenz.
JA, da ist das normal. Ist das Dir bei der alten Graka nie aufgefallen?

Sobald keine Vesa Pixelclock anliegt taktet die Graka hoch.
Steck mal einen Monitor ab, ob dass dann aufhört. Nur zum testen.


----------



## sulik (30. September 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht im Treiber den Energieverwaltungsmodus auf Höchstleistung stehen?


Ne hab ich schon nachgeschaut.



HisN schrieb:


> Du hast zwei Monitore. Eventuell noch unterschiedliche Geometrie und Frequenz.
> JA, da ist das normal. Ist das Dir bei der alten Graka nie aufgefallen?
> 
> Sobald keine Vesa Pixelclock anliegt taktet die Graka hoch.



Ja hab einen 1440P 144Hz Monitor auf dem ich immer Stremas laufen lasse und einen UWQHD 100Hz zum zocken.
Ist mir vorher wirklich nie aufgefallen, da ich Afterburner nie genutzt hatte. ^^
Meine 2080Ti lief Original.

Aber das die Karte bei einem Strem/Yt-Video so hoch boostet häte ich nie gedacht.


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. September 2020)

Stell doch mal den 144er auf 100 Hz runter und schau was passiert.
Habe meinen zweiten vorsorglich auch auf 120 stehen. Bei Streams etc merkt man das ja eh nicht.


----------



## dangee (30. September 2020)

interessant: meine 2080ti lief unter Windows im multimonitorbetrieb (nur 1 Bildschirm mit 144hz) immer sehr hoch getaktet - die 3090 ist die erste Karte die freiwillig komplett runtertaktet.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2020)

Jupp, da hat sich was getan. Bei Turing war das ja mit dem Release-Treiber ne Katastrophe und hat sich so weit gebessert, das bei mir am Schluss nur noch das RAM hochgetaktet war. Aber 144hz am UHD-Monitor hat das RAM auf jeden Fall hochtakten lassen, deshalb lief der bei mir am Desktop, genau wie es @sunburst1988 erwähnt hat, nur mit 120hz. Und mit Ampere geht der UHD-Monitor auch auf 144hz ohne das das RAM hochtaktet.


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. September 2020)

DIe ROG Strix OC ist gerade bei Caseking von  1810,93 €  auf  1.952,76 € gesprungen.

Und schon wieder Geld gespart


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2020)

lol,sollen mal was auf Verfügbar stellen statt die Preise hoch zu schrauben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. September 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> DIe ROG Strix OC ist gerade bei Caseking von 1810,93 € auf 1.952,76 € gesprungen.



Obwohl sie eigentlich "nur"  knapp 1730€ kostet ?









						ASUS Onlineshop
					

Verbessertes Design ✓ NVIDIA Ampere Streaming-Multiprozessoren ✓ rekordverdächtiger Kühlleistung ✓ Axial-Tech-Lüfterdesign ▻ Jetzt kaufen!




					webshop.asus.com
				





edit:

Also ich würde sie lieber im Asus Shop direkt, nicht kaufen, als bei Caseking nicht kaufen. 

Noch mehr Geld könnte man natürlich sparen, indem man die 3080 nicht kauft.

PS:

Hier dazu die Liste der kurzfristig erhältlichen 3080:






						Grafikkarten PCIe mit NVIDIA GeForce: 16 0029768 - RTX 3080 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Grafikkarten PCIe mit NVIDIA GeForce: 16 0029768 - RTX 3080




					geizhals.de
				




Super zum Geld sparen.


----------



## Xaphyr (30. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RyYXMrjOgs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. September 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Obwohl sie eigentlich "nur"  knapp 1730€ kostet ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am 24. Stand sie da noch für  ca. 1650 drin. Von daher bezweifle ich, dass man sie jemals für diesen Preis bekommen wird.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Hier dazu die Liste der kurzfristig erhältlichen 3080:
> 
> ...



Sehr praktischer Link. Bei jedem Mal Draufklicken spare ich einfach mal mindestens 750€.
Danke


----------



## Schak28 (30. September 2020)

Oh man mich juckt es ja schon massiv in den Fingern mir ein anderes BIOS auf die Ventus 3090 zu Flashen ...Paar Watt mehr würden schon helfen.
Aber ich sehe es kommen ... 5 Tage die neue Karte und dann zerschossen.

Und mir ist aufgefallen das die Karte im Idle nicht immer Runtertaktet. Ob das momentan an den Treibern liegt ?


----------



## HisN (30. September 2020)

Nö.
Meine ist permanent unten, sofern ich nicht im Browser scrolle^^


----------



## Xaphyr (30. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ayo4Rjlh9ZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JetLi69 (30. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Teste mal ordentlich durch,nicht das du ne Gurkeerwischt hast.


Lief nach dem verifizieren dann ohne Absturz. Habe aber nicht sehr lange gespielt, was ich mir für den neuen Monitor aufspare. 


HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht im Schnee rumeierst hast Du in 4K ohne AA/Resscale um die 60 FPS voll angezogen.
> 
> Siehe: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/nvidia-ampere-laberthread.576747/post-10498813


Ich habe testweise gerade einen 27" 4k Monitor zum spielen & möchte dann doch lieber meine 30"+ bzw. 100+ FPS wiederhaben. Insofern steige ich von 30,5" 2560x1440 ( mein alter Monitor ) auf  34" 3440 x 1440 um.  Damit hat die Grafikkarte immer noch mehr zu tun & die Frames werden nicht so stark reduziert.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2020)

Guter Kompromiss für die Leistung der Karte.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2020)

Und bei der nächsten Graka ärgerst Du Dich dann, dass Du nur den "kleinen" Monitor gekauft hast?
Monitore halten ja in der Regel deutlich länger als Grafikkarten^^

Naja. Jeder muss seinen eigenen Kompromiss finden. Ich bin halt seit 6 Jahren jetzt in UHD unterwegs, und irgendwie ging es immer.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2020)

Hab schon  mit meiner R290 nen UHD Monitor befeuert, würde auch gerne wieder zurück drauf. Naja im neuen Büro kommt einer rein.


----------



## IphoneBenz (30. September 2020)

Hat mal jemand eine 3090 in HZD und RDR2 getestet? Erfahrungen?

LG Chris


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben. Ich denke da kommen sehr gute Karten von AMD, dennoch sollte man nicht hypen ehe genaueres bekannt ist.


Das sehe ich auch so.....Ich drücke AMD die Daumen, das die es diesmal schaffen mit der Big Navi .... zumindest an die 3090 rann zu kommen....Ich würde sagen.... abwarten und Tee trinken 😊✌️


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke die 90er packt AMD nicht, ich mein das Teil jagt auch 350-390Watt durch die Bolide....


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Oktober 2020)

Japp, auf keinen Fall. Dann wäre sie nicht so teuer.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2020)

Kondensator-Fix: GeForce RTX 3080 mit neuem Treiber im Test - Hardwareluxx
					

GeForce RTX 3080 mit neuem Treiber im Test.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## deady1000 (1. Oktober 2020)

Jays2Cents bekommt wegen falscher Beschuldigungen einen Seitenhieb und Igor wird mal wieder positiv hervorgehoben. ^^   



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhyCdraz54s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knochey (1. Oktober 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand eine 3090 in HZD und RDR2 getestet? Erfahrungen?
> 
> LG Chris


Asus RTX 3090 TUF OC hier. 

*Red Dead Redemption 2*

AuflösungEinstellungenDurchschnitt1% low2560x1440Hoch110,468,22560x1440Ultra71,439,33840x2160Hoch77,654,33840x2160Ultra51,430,7

Ultra Einstellungen sind in RDR2 extrem Hardwarehungrig. Mein Sweetspot ist 3840x2160 auf Hoch. 1% Low Performance ist leider auch nicht so gut. Könnte aber gut am Ryzen 3600 liegen.

*Horizon Zero Dawn*
Habe ich nicht getestet mit unlocked Framerate. Läuft aber ohne Probleme auf 4K@60 durch. Selbst die 0.1% Low liegen bei 59,9.


----------



## artorias (1. Oktober 2020)

Meine 3090 von Gigabyte ist gerade eben auch eingetroffen.

Werde die gleich mal anschließen und nen paar Runden zocken.

Leider gibts noch keine WaKü Blocks für die Gigabyte Karten. Ist natürlich wieder typisch, dass ich die einzige Karte kaufe, wo noch keine draußen sind.
Was meint ihr wie lange brauch EK noch für die Custom Karten?


----------



## pietcux (1. Oktober 2020)

Bin mal gespannt , wann die Gigabyte RTX3090 Turbo am Markt aufschlägt. Und auf den Preis der selbigen. Könnte für den Betrieb im Dan A4  geeignet sein.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2020)

artorias schrieb:


> Meine 3090 von Gigabyte ist gerade eben auch eingetroffen.
> 
> Werde die gleich mal anschließen und nen paar Runden zocken.
> 
> ...


Puh ob dafür überhaupt nen Block kommen wird....Die 12V Anschlüsse sind nicht gerade gut geeiegnet dafür.


----------



## JetLi69 (1. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Und bei der nächsten Graka ärgerst Du Dich dann, dass Du nur den "kleinen" Monitor gekauft hast?
> Monitore halten ja in der Regel deutlich länger als Grafikkarten^^
> 
> Naja. Jeder muss seinen eigenen Kompromiss finden. Ich bin halt seit 6 Jahren jetzt in UHD unterwegs, und irgendwie ging es immer.


Nicht wirklich. Es gibt momentan in Sachen 4k und >27" mit Gsync / min. 120 fps nur Modelle mit 40"+ & diese sind mir dann doch einen ticken zu teuer / groß. Vom mangelnden Platz auf dem Tisch will ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Deshalb ist der 34" ein super Kompromiss.


----------



## HisN (1. Oktober 2020)

Naja, wer 4K und 120hz+ haben möchte, der muss halt in die Tasche greifen. Liegt ja in der Natur der Sache, das die Speerspitze etwas teuerer ist.
Und wenn man dann in 6 Jahren zurückblickt, wenn man den nächsten Monitor anschafft .. dann hat man 6 Jahre in 4k mit 120+hz gezockt und nicht in irgend einer kleinen Auflösung.

Mit 4K 120hz+ Moni hängt übrigens an der Wand und nimmt praktisch keinen Platz auf dem Schreibtisch weg (jedenfalls nicht viel mehr als der 30" davor), weil er viel enger an der Wand ist, und kein Ständer auf dem Tisch steht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Oktober 2020)

Hatte vor meinem 32" 16:9 WQHD auch n 34" 21:9 UWQHD(beide inkl. G-sync und 100, bzw. 144Hz).
Das geht beides ganz gut klar, sowohl von der Größe im _noch_ normalen Sitzabstand, als auch von der Auflösung.

Außerdem hat man mehr Spaß, _falls_ man etwas höhere FPS, als in UHD mag. 

Is halt auch Geschmacksache, ob man unbedingt UHD haben will, oder nicht.


----------



## sunburst1988 (1. Oktober 2020)

Ist eben Geschmacksache. Ich hab WQHD auch immer als die gesunde Mitte angesehen.

Bis ich Dual QHD entdeckt habe


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Oktober 2020)

Das is mir zu krass ! 
Aber schön, dass es Auswahl gibt.   Für jeden was dabei.


----------



## big-maec (1. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Bis ich Dual QHD entdeckt habe


War erst am überlegen, aber zum Glück hast du das Q  bei QHD groß geschrieben. Hätte das beinahe verwechselt


----------



## Daviwagi (1. Oktober 2020)

Kurze Frage an die mit einer 3080 oder 3090. Wie ist eurer VRAM usage im Idle?


----------



## sLiX (1. Oktober 2020)

770MB


----------



## JetLi69 (1. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, wer 4K und 120hz+ haben möchte, der muss halt in die Tasche greifen. Liegt ja in der Natur der Sache, das die Speerspitze etwas teuerer ist.
> Und wenn man dann in 6 Jahren zurückblickt, wenn man den nächsten Monitor anschafft .. dann hat man 6 Jahre in 4k mit 120+hz gezockt und nicht in irgend einer kleinen Auflösung.
> 
> Mit 4K 120hz+ Moni hängt übrigens an der Wand und nimmt praktisch keinen Platz auf dem Schreibtisch weg (jedenfalls nicht viel mehr als der 30" davor), weil er viel enger an der Wand ist, und kein Ständer auf dem Tisch steht.


Nimm mal Red Dead Redemption 2 als Beispiel, knapp über 60 FPS ist mir halt zu wenig in 4K. Ich bevorzuge immer sehr hohe Settings bzw. Frames & da wirst du selbst mit einer RTX 3090 in 4K nur Abstriche machen. Dafür gibt es zwar DLSS, aber das muss dann erst mal überall flächendeckend eingesetzt werden. Metro Exodus benutzt immer noch DLSS 1.0, was in manchen Dingen nicht sehr schön aussieht. Laut den Devs braucht DLSS 2.0 extra Anpassungen der Engine um zu funktioneren. Im PC Bereich ist 4K ja noch nicht so wirklich angekommen, also wird es aus meiner Sicht noch dauern bis man vernünftige 4K Monitore mit sämtlichen Features bekommt. Wandhalterung ist gut & schön, aber ich sitze in der Ecke & da macht sich sowas schwierig.


----------



## swatty (1. Oktober 2020)

Die 3080 FE war grad für ca. 3 Minuten im Nvidia Shop verfügbar. Paypal Express Checkout war irgendwie nicht möglich. Ich habe dann erst eine Gastbestellung versucht, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass man dort nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen kann.

Weiß jemand, ob man im Nvidia-Shop einen Account erstellen kann, ohne dass man einen Kauf abschließt? Der "Konto Erstellen"-Button scheint an eine Bestellung geknüpft zu sein. Aber fürs Formular ausfüllen war ich zu langsam...


----------



## SayprenShepard (1. Oktober 2020)

swatty schrieb:


> Die 3080 FE war grad für ca. 3 Minuten im Nvidia Shop verfügbar. Paypal Express Checkout war irgendwie nicht möglich. Ich habe dann erst eine Gastbestellung versucht, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass man dort nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen kann.
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob man im Nvidia-Shop einen Account erstellen kann, ohne dass man einen Kauf abschließt? Der "Konto Erstellen"-Button scheint an eine Bestellung geknüpft zu sein. Aber fürs Formular ausfüllen war ich zu langsam...



Du kannst das Konto erstellen und danach die Grafikkarte wieder aus dem Warenkorb schmeissen. Bevor die 3080 in den verkauf gingen hatte ich das mit ner 2060 genau so gemacht.^^

Viel Glück. Ärgert mich gerade sehr, dass ich nicht früher geguckt habe....


----------



## swatty (1. Oktober 2020)

Danke, das hat mit dem Account Erstellen geklappt. Ich dachte mir das wäre nicht nötig, da es ja auch den PayPal-Express-Kauf bei der 2060 gibt. Bei der 3080 aber wohl nicht. Der Trick mit der 2060 hat funktioniert


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2020)

Back in Business
Giga Gaming OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiß jemand ob man eine Ampere verbaut haben muss für die Gamecodes?


----------



## JetLi69 (1. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man eine Ampere verbaut haben muss für die Gamecodes?


Redest du von den Geforce Now / Watch Dogs Legions Codes ? Bei meiner Bestellung stand, das keine mehr verfügbar sind & die falls verfügbar nachgeschickt werden. Ich glaube da ehrlich gesagt nicht dran.


----------



## sulik (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab meinen Watchdogs Legion Code + Nvidia dingsbums per Email bekommen, dies war 2 Tage nach Erhalt der Karte.


----------



## name_th (1. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man eine Ampere verbaut haben muss für die Gamecodes?



"Qualifizierte Grafikkarten und Desktops: GeForce RTX 3090, GeForce RTX 3090-Desktops, GeForce RTX 3080, GeForce RTX 3080-Desktop, GeForce RTX 3070, GeForce RTX 3070-Desktop. *Der Code für das Spiel muss auf einem Gerät eingelöst werden, auf dem eine der qualifizierenden Grafikkarten installiert ist.*"






						GeForce RTX Bundle Angebotsbedingungen
					

GeForce RTX Bundle Angebotsbedingungen



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. Oktober 2020)

JetLi69 schrieb:


> Nimm mal Red Dead Redemption 2 als Beispiel, knapp über 60 FPS ist mir halt zu wenig in 4K. Ich bevorzuge immer sehr hohe Settings bzw. Frames & da wirst du selbst mit einer RTX 3090 in 4K nur Abstriche machen. Dafür gibt es zwar DLSS, aber das muss dann erst mal überall flächendeckend eingesetzt werden. Metro Exodus benutzt immer noch DLSS 1.0, was in manchen Dingen nicht sehr schön aussieht. Laut den Devs braucht DLSS 2.0 extra Anpassungen der Engine um zu funktioneren. Im PC Bereich ist 4K ja noch nicht so wirklich angekommen, also wird es aus meiner Sicht noch dauern bis man vernünftige 4K Monitore mit sämtlichen Features bekommt. Wandhalterung ist gut & schön, aber ich sitze in der Ecke & da macht sich sowas schwierig.


Das Problem ist, das die Grafikarten Entwicklung gerade Hand in Hand, also linear mit den Anforderungen der Games voran schreitet. Kommt eine Gen neuer Grakas die gerade 4k @ 60 FPS High Ultra packt, kommt ein paar Monate später wieder mind. Game, dass die Messlatte nochmal darüber anlegt. Eigentlich müssten die Grakas mal einen Satz von 100% mehr Leistung machen damit, man über 2 Jahre davon was hat.
 Einer der Gründe warum ich vor ein paar Jahren auch wieder zurück zu WQHD gegangen bin...


name_th schrieb:


> "Qualifizierte Grafikkarten und Desktops: GeForce RTX 3090, GeForce RTX 3090-Desktops, GeForce RTX 3080, GeForce RTX 3080-Desktop, GeForce RTX 3070, GeForce RTX 3070-Desktop. *Der Code für das Spiel muss auf einem Gerät eingelöst werden, auf dem eine der qualifizierenden Grafikkarten installiert ist.*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, du musst das über Experience anfordern.


----------



## sunburst1988 (2. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> War erst am überlegen, aber zum Glück hast du das Q  bei QHD groß geschrieben. Hätte das beinahe verwechselt


Du meinst Dual UHD?
Gibts das schon?
Wobei es wohl schwer zu betreiben wäre...


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2020)

Weniger ist manchmal mehr: GeForce RTX 3080 im Undervolting-Test - Hardwareluxx
					

GeForce RTX 3080 im Undervolting-Test




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## big-maec (2. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Du meinst Dual UHD?
> Gibts das schon?
> Wobei es wohl schwer zu betreiben wäre...


Nein, ist ein Unterschied ob man schreibt QHD (quad High Definition) oder qHD (quarter High Definition) ist nicht das gleiche.



*Bezeichnung**Auflösung in Bildpunkten*nHD640 × 360qHD960 × 540*HD**1280 × 720*Full-HD (FHD)1920 × 1080Full-HD+ (FHD+)2160 × 1080 oder 2340 x 1080QHD2560 × 14404K UHD (Ultra HD)3840 × 2160


----------



## sunburst1988 (2. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Nein, ist ein Unterschied ob man schreibt QHD (quad High Definition) oder qHD (quarter High Definition) ist nicht das gleiche.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bezeichnung**Auflösung in Bildpunkten*nHD640 × 360qHD960 × 540*HD**1280 × 720*Full-HD (FHD)1920 × 1080Full-HD+ (FHD+)2160 × 1440QHD2560 × 14404K UHD (Ultra HD)3840 × 2160


Oh das war mir jetzt neu 

Klingt jedenfalls nicht sehr erstrebenswert.


----------



## DaBibo (2. Oktober 2020)

artorias schrieb:


> Meine 3090 von Gigabyte ist gerade eben auch eingetroffen.
> 
> Werde die gleich mal anschließen und nen paar Runden zocken.
> 
> ...



Ich habe na MSI Ventus -> Ich versteh das Problem sehr gut


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Oktober 2020)

Wie ich schon sagte, Dual QHD find ich zu krass. 
Ich orientiere mich bei diesen Abkürzungen, vor allem die, die ich nicht kenne, an der Übersicht von Geizhals:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Dieses QHD, wie _ihr_ es nennt, nenn ich WQHD, also 2560x1440


----------



## big-maec (2. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, Dual QHD find ich zu krass.
> Ich orientiere mich bei diesen Abkürzungen, vor allem die, die ich nicht kenne, an der Übersicht von Geizhals:
> 
> 
> ...


Noch ist das zu kraß, aber in der nahen Zukunft kann das normal werden.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2020)

JetLi69 schrieb:


> Redest du von den Geforce Now / Watch Dogs Legions Codes ? Bei meiner Bestellung stand, das keine mehr verfügbar sind & die falls verfügbar nachgeschickt werden. Ich glaube da ehrlich gesagt nicht dran.


Really? Wo hast du geordert?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Nein, ist ein Unterschied ob man schreibt QHD (quad High Definition) oder qHD (quarter High Definition) ist nicht das gleiche.



Full HD + ist aber kein 1440p sondern 1080p. Das solltest du mal ändern.
Abgesehen davon ist Full HD + eh vom Seitenverhältnis abhängig. Es muss nicht zwingend 2160x1080 sein.


----------



## artorias (2. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Puh ob dafür überhaupt nen Block kommen wird....Die 12V Anschlüsse sind nicht gerade gut geeiegnet dafür.


Du meinst das die Anschlüsse dort so komisch per Kabel nach außen geführt werden? Habe mich auch schon gefragt, warum man das so komisch gelöst hat.

Schlimmer ist aber, dass man die Anschlüsse dort echt super leicht Eindrücken kann. Bin echt am überlegen die Karte zurück zu schicken. Das kann nicht lange gut gehen.



DaBibo schrieb:


> Ich habe na MSI Ventus -> Ich versteh das Problem sehr gut



Witzig das die Asus Karten schon alle nen kühler haben, aber praktisch gar nicht zu kaufen sind.

Edit: die Performance der Karte ist übrigens echt heftigst. Gestern Control mit alles auf Anschlag und trotzdem 100fps oder mehr. Selbst ohne dlss.


----------



## Blende8 (2. Oktober 2020)

Alternate hat gerade die
*INNO3D  GeForce RTX 3080 iChill X3*
reinbekommen. wer zuschlagen will sollte sich beeilen denk ich
Blende8


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2020)

Schon alle weg.


artorias schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist aber, dass man die Anschlüsse dort echt super leicht Eindrücken kann. Bin echt am überlegen die Karte zurück zu schicken. Das kann nicht lange gut gehen.


Das ist wirklich absolute Grütze, ich bin gestern fast ausgerastet.


----------



## big-maec (2. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schon alle weg.


PC-King hat noch welche für Mondpreise.

Alternate Outlet Schnäppchen 1 Stück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (2. Oktober 2020)

An dem Preis stört mich die eins am Anfang,lol..


----------



## JetLi69 (2. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Really? Wo hast du geordert?


Bei Alternate & dort stand direkt in der Rechnung, das keine Codes mehr da sind.


Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das die Grafikarten Entwicklung gerade Hand in Hand, also linear mit den Anforderungen der Games voran schreitet. Kommt eine Gen neuer Grakas die gerade 4k @ 60 FPS High Ultra packt, kommt ein paar Monate später wieder mind. Game, dass die Messlatte nochmal darüber anlegt. Eigentlich müssten die Grakas mal einen Satz von 100% mehr Leistung machen damit, man über 2 Jahre davon was hat.
> Einer der Gründe warum ich vor ein paar Jahren auch wieder zurück zu WQHD gegangen bin...


Da kommt ja dann DLSS ins Spiel. Macht für mich bisher einen super Eindruck & sieht teilweise sogar besser als die native Auflösung aus. Damit kann man Raytracing & alle anderen Sachen nutzen ohne die Frames zu stark auszuhebeln.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Schnäppchen





Nehme 5 Stück dieser "Schnäppchen". 
Beeilt euch, bevor alle weg sind.  

Entry-Level Karte für 1800+ 
Was soll denn da ne Aorus kosten ? 2500 ?


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. Oktober 2020)

Witzig,

die gebrauchte outlet karte teurer als eine neue 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2020)

Naja ist halb verfügbar.


----------



## big-maec (2. Oktober 2020)

Ist immer wieder reserviert aber immer noch da.
EDIT: und weg.


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. Oktober 2020)

JetLi69 schrieb:


> Da kommt ja dann DLSS ins Spiel. Macht für mich bisher einen super Eindruck & sieht teilweise sogar besser als die native Auflösung aus. Damit kann man Raytracing & alle anderen Sachen nutzen ohne die Frames zu stark auszuhebeln.


In Control wars der Hammer, die Frage ist wie weit es Verbreitung findet. Solange kommt kein 4k moni ins haus...


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2020)

Hab mal wieder nen Golden Chip erwischt 
Die Giga OC ist aber so ne Sache, die brauch einfach mal durchgehend 30Watt mehr als die TUF. Die Spannungsversorgung ist hier qualitativ nicht gut umgesetzt. Auch die 12V Anschlüsse sind ein graus, ein elendes Gefrimmel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten deckt sich die Leistung ziemlich mit der der TUF, passend zum selben Binning.


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder nen Golden Chip erwischt
> Die Giga OC ist aber so ne Sache, die brauch einfach mal durchgehend 30Watt mehr als die TUF. Die Spannungsversorgung ist hier qualitativ nicht gut umgesetzt. Auch die 12V Anschlüsse sind ein graus, ein elendes Gefrimmel.
> 
> 
> ...


Sag mal woher bekommst du ständig die Karten, während alle wie blöd warten?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich sags mal so, bin ganz gut vernetzt


----------



## munn (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich stelle mal jetzt womöglich Dumme Fragen aber irgendwie verstehe ichs nicht^^

1. Dieses RTX IO...
Um das ganze nutzen zu können ist das eine Reine Windows Sache und das soll nächstes Jahr kommen?
Also man benötigt dazu kein neues Mainboard oder ist dazu zb. PCIE 4.0 pflicht? 
(Oder weis man einfach alles noch nicht?^^)

2. DLSS...
Viele finden das DLSS recht schlecht wenn man hier in Forum schaut aber warum?
Vom Prinzip hat man doch dennoch 4k?
Wenn ich das Richtig verstanden habe ist es doch wie beim Fernseh...Wenn ich Dort etwas auf meinem 4k Fernseh gucke dann rechnet der Chip das dort ebenfalls auf 4k hoch und das selbe Prinzip wendet dann quasi die Graka an.
(Klar deutlich Komplexer aber das Ergebnis bleibt das selbe...Wir haben tatsächlich auch 4k)
Oder kann hier jemand mit DLSS Bilder Posten bei denen man klar erkennt das DLSS aktiv ist VS nicht Aktiv.


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2020)

1) Muss vom Game unterstützt werden. Keine reine Windows-Sache.
2) kommt drauf an wie es umgesetzt ist. Bei FFXV z.b. sieht man ganz genau, das da nicht 4K läuft. 
Bei neueren Games soll es sogar besser aussehen als natives 4K. Aber das konnte ich nicht nicht sehen.
Deshalb sind die Leute voreingenommen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Oktober 2020)

zu 1 und kein PCIe4 Pflicht. Aber je schneller, desto besser. Wie mit allem halt.
Allerdings könnten die Spieleentwickler dann etwas in die Mindestanforderungen für ihr Spiel, welches auch RTX I/O unterstützen muss, also auch dort von den Entwicklern eingebaut werden muss hinzufügen, wie *z.B.* SSD mit 1500 MB/s Minimum.

zu 2: Ich wart da einfach, wie die zukünftigen Implementierungen werden. Setze da auf's Prinzip Hoffnung, dass erste gute Ergebnisse bestätigt und weiter ausgebaut werden, mit zukünftigen Top-Titeln.


edit:

zu1)



> *Q: Does RTX IO allow use of SSD space as VRAM? Or am I completely misunderstanding?*
> 
> 
> RTX IO allows reading data from SSD’s at much higher speed than traditional methods, and allows the data to be stored and read in a compressed format by the GPU, for decompression and use by the GPU. It does not allow the SSD to replace frame buffer memory, but
> ...


----------



## munn (2. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> 1) Muss vom Game unterstützt werden. Keine reine Windows-Sache.
> 2) kommt drauf an wie es umgesetzt ist. Bei FFXV z.b. sieht man ganz genau, das da nicht 4K läuft.
> Bei neueren Games soll es sogar besser aussehen als natives 4K. Aber das konnte ich nicht nicht sehen.
> Deshalb sind die Leute voreingenommen.



Ok, Verstehe Aber ein neues Mainboard ist sicher nicht notwendig.
Zwar wird pcie 4.0 Vorteile haben aber wie sich das auswirkt zeigt sich dann vermutlich erst.

Hmm, Würde doch eigentlich reichen wenn DLSS schon für mehr FPS sorgt. eine besser Qualität wäre dann natürlich nur noch eins oben Drauf aber schon ersteres Würde doch völlig ausreichen. 
Würde das ebenfalls den VRam reduzieren oder spielt der hierbei keine Rolle?
Vermute mal alle Features sind eher für neue Games und nicht die aktuellen.
Zudem wird AMD sicher was eigenes oder ähnliches bringen...Hoffe das Sie das ganze simpler halten als damals mit Freesync und GSync...


Nehmen wir mal das RTX IO und von AMD funktioniert so wie angekündigt und wir verkürzen die Ladescreens enorm.
Wäre es denkbar das Games wieder mit mehr (evtl. Versteckte) Ladescreen verssehen sind weil diese so kurz sind das es den Spielern kaum bis gar nicht auffällt und man dadurch den VRAM Verbrauch niedriger hallt aufgrund der Art und weise wie man Games designet.
Hoffe man versteht was ich meine...(Achtung das kann völliger Blödsinn sein^^)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Oktober 2020)

munn schrieb:


> Aber ein neues Mainboard ist sicher nicht notwendig



Richtig.


----------



## QIX (3. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder nen Golden Chip erwischt



Scheint wohl bei der 3090 häufiger vorzukommen 
13404, der nächste bitte... (Meine höchste stabile Grenze mit der Karte ist erreicht, auch mit 5.2GHz unter Luft beim Core 9900KS, mehr geht bei mir nicht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hutschmek (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an Leute die von einer 2080 Ti auf eine 3090 upgegradet haben.  Findet ihr es hat sich gelohnt? Ich wollte mir ja auch unbedingt eine 90er holen. Nur habe ich mir jetzt einige Videos angeschaut und so langsam zweifle ich doch etwas. Problem was ich diesmal sehe ist folgendes. Von der 1080 Ti auf die 2080 Ti hat man so 35% mehr Leistung aber die beiden Karten verbrauchen zumindest fast die gleiche Menge an Strom (260/250W). Diesmal ist es aber halt so das man fast so viel mehr an Watt braucht wie man Frames mehr bekommt und ich finde das irgendwie keine so richtigen Fortschritt.


----------



## QIX (3. Oktober 2020)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an Leute die von einer 2080 Ti auf eine 3090 upgegradet haben.  Findet ihr es hat sich gelohnt?



Ja!



hutschmek schrieb:


> Diesmal ist es aber halt so das man fast so viel mehr an Watt braucht wie man Frames mehr bekommt und ich finde das irgendwie keine so richtigen Fortschritt.



Wenn das für Dich das ausschlaggebende Kriterium ist, bleib bei der 2080Ti.


----------



## hutschmek (3. Oktober 2020)

Es geht eigentlich gar nicht so um den Strom sondern eher das mehr Watt auch mehr ist die in meine Wakü fliesen (denn das Teil kommt wenn dann auf jeden Fall unter Wasser) und aktuell ist mein System sehr Silent trotz Aorus 2080 Ti Xtreme die Stock schon 300 Watt frisst.  100 Watt mehr bei der 90er kann dann schon halt nicht mehr ganz so Silent sein.
Aber weil du meinst das sich für dich das Upgrade gelohnt hat darf ich fragen ob deine alte 2080 Ti stock oder auch  OC war bzw. in welcher Auflösung nutzt du sie?


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. Oktober 2020)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Es geht eigentlich gar nicht so um den Strom sondern eher das mehr Watt auch mehr ist die in meine Wakü fliesen (denn das Teil kommt wenn dann auf jeden Fall unter Wasser) und aktuell ist mein System sehr Silent trotz Aorus 2080 Ti Xtreme die Stock schon 300 Watt frisst.  100 Watt mehr bei der 90er kann dann schon halt nicht mehr ganz so Silent sein.
> Aber weil du meinst das sich für dich das Upgrade gelohnt hat darf ich fragen ob deine alte 2080 Ti stock oder auch  OC war bzw. in welcher Auflösung nutzt du sie?


Sie lässt sich prima undervolten. D.h. du bekommst sie locker auf 300 WATT oder weniger mit max. 1-3% Leistungsverlust.
Unter Wasser glaube ich wird das nicht mal notwendig, die Lüfter aufm Radi werden entweder 5% schneller laufen oder deine Temp steigt halt um 5 k oder so, was ich für nicht merklich halte. 400Watt ist halt auch der absolute Worst Case bei vollast und in Games eher nicht zu erreichen...
Meine 2080ti aorus hat 320 Watt Verbrauch und war schon unter Luft gut kühlbar, unter wasser sowieso.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, bin ganz gut vernetzt


Nice, ihr könnt eure Netze gerne auch hier bei mir auswerfen


----------



## big-maec (3. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Nice, ihr könnt eure Netze gerne auch hier bei mir auswerfen


Ich würde auch gerne in fremden Gewässern fischen.
Bis die 3090 Rog Strix und die Aorus Master kommen wird wohl Weihnachten werden.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2020)

QIX schrieb:


> Scheint wohl bei der 3090 häufiger vorzukommen
> 13404, der nächste bitte... (Meine höchste stabile Grenze mit der Karte ist erreicht, auch mit 5.2GHz unter Luft beim Core 9900KS, mehr geht bei mir nicht)
> 
> 
> ...



Nein die meisten  haben 1er Chips und kommen nicht an diese Werte. Lies mal deinen Chip aus, du hast sicher ein ähnliches Binning wie ich.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. Oktober 2020)

Wers probieren mag es soll am 08.10. die Trinity *OC *wieder geben

50€ für 15Mhz   

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			https://www.cyberport.de/tools/search-results.html?autosuggest=false&q=rtx+3080
		

*


----------



## deady1000 (3. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder nen Golden Chip erwischt


Hm meintest du nicht letztens, du bist erstmal durch mit den 3090ern, weil du aktuell keinen Bedarf hast? Oder isses dir einfach egal, weil du sie eh weiterverkaufen kannst? Jedenfalls war doch deine vorherige Karte der krasseste Chip ever, teilweise unter den Top10 weltweit ohne Modding. ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Oktober 2020)

@Metamorph83 

Interessant.
Ab 8.10. verfügbar.
Sind das die Anfänge der "echten" Verfügbarkeit in (etwas) größeren Mengen ?

Es hatten ja einige drauf getippt, dass irgendwo ab KW 41/42 die Verfügbarkeit besser wird. Schätze da kommen dann langsam die Dampfer aus China nach und nach eingetrudelt.

Cyberport scheint auch allgemein eine Adresse mit faireren Preisen zu sein, als so mancher Händler der hier bei PCGH so oft genannt wird.


----------



## big-maec (3. Oktober 2020)

Bei Cyberport ist der Preis nur leicht hoch gegangen. Aber da ist wenigstens schon die 3080 Aorus Master in Sichtweite.

Die ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 3090 Trinity 24GB GDDR6X Grafikkarte wird da zum Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hm meintest du nicht letztens, du bist erstmal durch mit den 3090ern, weil du aktuell keinen Bedarf hast? Oder isses dir einfach egal, weil du sie eh weiterverkaufen kannst? Jedenfalls war doch deine vorherige Karte der krasseste Chip ever, teilweise unter den Top10 weltweit ohne Modding. ^^


Ja nur die Radeons kommen erst mitte November, bis dahin brauch ich was zum tweaken. Zumal ich dann eh ne Backup Karte parat halten werden falls die Ampere das bessere Gesamtpaket ist. Der Chip hier auf der Giga ist vergleichbar, in Firestrike sogar etwas schneller, aber die Spannungsversorgung ist schlechter als auf der TUF.

@Metamorph83  Ich hab dir doch angeboten dir eine zu besorgen, jetzt mecker nicht


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja nur die Radeons kommen erst mitte November, bis dahin brauch ich was zum tweaken. Zumal ich dann eh ne Backup Karte parat halten werden falls die Ampere das bessere Gesamtpaket ist. Der Chip hier auf der Giga ist vergleichbar, in Firestrike sogar etwas schneller, aber die Spannungsversorgung ist schlechter als auf der TUF.
> 
> @Metamorph83  Ich hab dir doch angeboten dir eine zu besorgen, jetzt mecker nicht


Da wusste ich noch nicht wie gut du vernetzt bist, dachte du machst das auf Glück und unter Umständen hättest du nur eine bekommen.
Aber was mach ich mir vor, war ein Fehler nicht darauf einzugehen... Jetzt sitze ich da und warte wie ein blöder, ich kann fast schon nicht mehr schlafen und aktualisier wie blöd mein E-Mail Postfach. 


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> @Metamorph83
> 
> Interessant.
> Ab 8.10. verfügbar.
> ...


na wäre zu hoffen, damit die Scalper auf ihren Karten sitzen bleiben...


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2020)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an Leute die von einer 2080 Ti auf eine 3090 upgegradet haben.



Definitiv. Selbst von einer Titan RTX auf die 3090.
Die Titan war ausgequetscht bis zum letzten bisschen und Auflösung ist 4K.


----------



## pietcux (3. Oktober 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hm meintest du nicht letztens, du bist erstmal durch mit den 3090ern, weil du aktuell keinen Bedarf hast? Oder isses dir einfach egal, weil du sie eh weiterverkaufen kannst? Jedenfalls war doch deine vorherige Karte der krasseste Chip ever, teilweise unter den Top10 weltweit ohne Modding. ^^


Ja dem bist du schön auf den Leim gegangen....


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ja dem bist du schön auf den Leim gegangen....


Das soll was heißen?


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (3. Oktober 2020)

Brauche ne neue Karte, RDR2 läuft richtig kacke in 8K...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7QT5kONgn4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


😬😅


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2020)

Brauche ne neue Karte, RDR2 läuft richtig Kacke in WQHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> damit die Scalper auf ihren Karten sitzen bleiben



Die kriegen _meine_ Kohle _nicht_. 




big-maec schrieb:


> die 3080 Aorus Master



Ui ... das wären die ersten von den "besseren" Custom Designs, wie Strix, oder Aorus. 

Sind da jetzt eigentlich langsam mal die letzten Daten klar ? Oder immer noch Geheimniskrämerei ? 
Ich schätze, durch die anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten, mit dem "spikesensiblen" Treiber, dürfte es für die Hersteller nicht einfach gewesen sein, da garantierte, höhere Taktraten zu veröffentlichen.

Daneben kommt dann auch noch dazu, dass die ja gern den schnellsten Chip anbieten wollen, gegenüber der Konkurrenz.
Schätze die Top-Teile werden da schon leicht mehr Pflege bekommen, als die Entry Level Karten(die ja teilweise auch schon sehr gut sind, je nach Glück und Modell).

Also ich freu mich auf mein Hobby-Kärtchen. 
Bin da aber durchaus noch geduldiger. Wenn die besten halt erst 2 Wochen später kommen, oder 4, dann is das eben so.

Obwohl ... bei euren "Golden Samples" hier, scheint es ja fast so, als könnte man nehmen, was man will und braucht nur etwas Glück.
Da will ich mich aber nicht allein drauf verlassen. 

Ganz nebenbei mag ich das Design der Strix und die Ausführung der Asus Karten allgemein.

PS: Brauche ne neue Karte ... RDR2 läuft _relativ gut_ in WQHD mit der GTX 1660 super ! 
Relativ.
So 50-70 fps mehr wären schon nice. 

PS: Manche unterschätzen so "Kärtchen", für unter 200€ neu, wie die GTX 1660 Super. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dank sogenannter "Optionen" hat man auch als Günstig-Zocker Möglichkeiten. 

Ach ... 10GB ... Luxus. 

und btw: Achtet mal auf meinen glühend heißen "OC" 9900k ! 
(4,8 GHz allcore für 24/7.  )


PS: Einfache Luftkühlung alles. 
22 Grad C° Wohnzimmertemp.


----------



## QIX (3. Oktober 2020)

hutschmek schrieb:


> Es geht eigentlich gar nicht so um den Strom sondern eher das mehr Watt auch mehr ist die in meine Wakü fliesen (denn das Teil kommt wenn dann auf jeden Fall unter Wasser) und aktuell ist mein System sehr Silent trotz Aorus 2080 Ti Xtreme die Stock schon 300 Watt frisst.  100 Watt mehr bei der 90er kann dann schon halt nicht mehr ganz so Silent sein.
> Aber weil du meinst das sich für dich das Upgrade gelohnt hat darf ich fragen ob deine alte 2080 Ti stock oder auch  OC war bzw. in welcher Auflösung nutzt du sie?



Ah okay, verstehe. Da geht ja schon einiges an Undervolting ohne große Verluste, wie man hier so liest.
Ich hatte vorher eine Gigabyte 2080Ti Gaming OC und jetzt eine 3090 Gaming OC. Meine genutzte Auflösung ist 5120x1440. Wenn ich die Auflösung mit der Aufrüstmatrix aus dem aktuellen Heft 11/20 vergleiche, liege ich zwischen den zwei u.g. genannten Werten und damit leicht unterhalb von 4K.  

Orientierung für die 32:9 Auflösung in DualWQHD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaPopCOH (3. Oktober 2020)

die 3090 hat doch auf beiden seiten ramchips oder? die muss doch glühen auf der backplate oder nicht?
und wakü blocks die beidseitig kühlen hab ich auch noch keine gesehen.
ampere überzeugt mich bisher so garnicht, aber irgendwas abgefahrenes zu bauen um ne 3090 rundum zu kühlen  irgendwie schon....


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2020)

Jupp, glüht. Hab mit dem Laser-Termo schon 80° gemessen.
Aquacomputer verbindet die Backplate mit dem Wasser über eine Heatpipe. Schon seit Jahren gibt es das von denen.


----------



## hutschmek (3. Oktober 2020)

QIX schrieb:


> Meine genutzte Auflösung ist 5120x1440


Das ist für mich auch bischen so ein Punkt da ich leider "nur" in 3440x1440 dafür bei 120 Hz/FPS spiele und die 3090 ja eigentlich ne 4K Karte ist. Muss aber sagen das ich in den Spielen, wo mir die Leistung fehlt, zu 90% die GPU der Flaschenhals ist. Wäre aber durchaus gewillt, wenn mein Ryzen 3900x mit der neuen Karte dann zu langsam ist, auf die neue Generation, die ja demnächst erscheint, zu wechseln.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2020)

Joh Ram wird schon böse heiß auf den Dingern.


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Obwohl ... bei euren "Golden Samples" hier, scheint es ja fast so, als könnte man nehmen, was man will und braucht nur etwas Glück.
> Da will ich mich aber nicht allein drauf verlassen.



Binning und Spannungsversorgung sind das A und O. Die Taktoffsets sind wertlos, selbst das Powerlimit kann eine Karte einfach sinnlos verdampfen ohne daraus Mehrleistung zu generieren wenn die Wandler hohe Verluste aufweisen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Binning und Spannungsversorgung sind das A und O.



Von daher hoffe ich bei einer Strix OC etwas mehr Glück mit dem Chip zu haben.
Mal schaun ...

Hoffe halt, die checken da schon mal etwas vor, bei ihren besten Pferden im Stall.

edit: Und ganz nebenbei vermisse ich meine 1080Ti *Strix OC* doch ein wenig. Hatte mit leicht schnellerer Verfügung gerechnet. Aber 4-6 Wochen mehr, oder weniger machen den Braten in der Tat nicht fett.
btw. Die neuen Strix OC sehen echt gut aus. Also nach meinem Geschmack. Auch Lüftergröße(und Art), Kühlergröße machen einen guten Eindruck. Dazu halt 3x 8Pin usw. .


----------



## pietcux (3. Oktober 2020)

Mir gefällt das Design der Tuf deutlich besser.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich vermute dass die Strixx OC gebinnte Chips haben wird. Da sollte zumindest ein 1er drauf sein, evtl. nimmt man sogar nur die 2er. Schaun wir mal was kommt.


----------



## SayprenShepard (3. Oktober 2020)

Hoffentlich gibt es in Richtung Liefertermin mal was neues. So langsam nervt die Warterei ziemlich... 
Aber wahrscheinlich ist das dann eh alles vergessen sobald ich meine Strix in den Händen halte. Mir gefällt einfach das Design der Karte von allen bisher am besten. 
Ich würde gerne endlich mal wieder am PC zocken können.^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da sollte zumindest ein 1er drauf sein, evtl. nimmt man sogar nur die 2er. Schaun wir mal was kommt.



Naja, für _meine_ kleinen (Home-)Tüfteleien wird's auf jeden Fall reichen.
Die Karte, welche ich bestellt hab, lag auch unter 900€, also ... geeeht.

Ich find's aber natürlich spannend, was die richtigen OCler da so machen und was da geht. Auch interessant, was die da teilweise für Fabriken aufbauen, um die höchsten Scores zu kriegen.  Is schon unterhaltsam. 



SayprenShepard schrieb:


> So langsam nervt die Warterei ziemlich...



Da war ich schon oft, an dem Frustpunkt. Aber es bringt nix, man muss sicher wieder runterchillen und sich selber sagen:"Es is, wie's is!". _Kannsse machen nix, musse gucken zu!_


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2020)

Alter, das 390W-Bios lässt es bei mir knallen. Und das mit 0.85v



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2020)

Wow fast 800Watt sind ne Ansage. Konntest du flashen?


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2020)

Jupp, sowohl das Eagle OC wie auch das GamerOC laufen.
Das 390er bleibt jetzt drauf.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2020)

Dann hast du jetzt das von der Giga Gaming OC geflasht, richtig?


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2020)

Genau.


----------



## big-maec (3. Oktober 2020)

Gibt's da noch ein aufklärenden Beitrag für dummies, von euch ?


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Genau.


Dann kannst du ja jetzt versuchen meine Scores zu jagen 



big-maec schrieb:


> Gibt's da noch ein aufklärenden Beitrag für dummies, von euch ?


Ich hab leider noch kein Bios gesehen das ein höheres PL hat als meines derzeit, daher kann ich dazu noch nicht viel sagen.


----------



## SayprenShepard (3. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Da war ich schon oft, an dem Frustpunkt. Aber es bringt nix, man muss sicher wieder runterchillen und sich selber sagen:"Es is, wie's is!". _Kannsse machen nix, musse gucken zu!_



Ja stimmt schon. Umso größer ist wahrscheinlich die Freude wenn sie endlich da ist.


----------



## SESOFRED (3. Oktober 2020)

Geil meine EVGA 3080 ftw3 Ultra kommt Montag an . Alternate hat das Paket an dhl übergeben. Finde ich cool das ich der um kurz nach 15 Uhr bei m vekaufstart bestellt hat auch zu erst bekommt . Habe die für 889€ bestellt. 
freu mich schon sehr


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Gibt's da noch ein aufklärenden Beitrag für dummies, von euch ?



Zur Zeit kann man scheinbar Refrerenz-Boards mit Referenz-Bios-Files crossflashen.
Das Bios mit dem höchsten PT ist das von Gigabyte mit 390W. Auf meiner Palit ist ein Bios mit 365W.
Also hab ich das Bios der Gigabyte auf meine Palit geflashed, und jetzt geht die auch erst bei 390W ins PT. (Und wir von Windows als Gigabyte erkannt, was natürlich bei der Steuerung der Lüfter und der LEDS von Vorteil ist (Ironie)).


Risiko das Du trägst ist Brick der Karte und höherer Verschleiß der Bauteile. User bereichten auch von Fehlfunktionen der DP-Ports. Also nicht blind einfach nachmachen daheim^^


----------



## pietcux (3. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Zur Zeit kann man scheinbar Refrerenz-Boards mit Referenz-Bios-Files crossflashen.
> Das Bios mit dem höchsten PT ist das von Gigabyte mit 390W. Auf meiner Palit ist ein Bios mit 365W.
> Also hab ich das Bios der Gigabyte auf meine Palit geflashed, und jetzt geht die auch erst bei 390W ins PT. (Und wir von Windows als Gigabyte erkannt, was natürlich bei der Steuerung der Lüfter und der LEDS von Vorteil ist (Ironie)).
> 
> ...


Hat das für dich einen praktischen Nutzen in Spielen oder Anwendungen, oder machst du es mehr fürs Vergnügen beim Benchmarking?


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2020)

Öhm. Kennst Du eine Ampere die nicht ins PT rennt ohne das man sie *massiv* untervolten darf?
Und ja .. 4K 144hz-Monitor. Da darf die Karte schon FPS bringen^^


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

@ChrisMK72  hier mal was zur ROG : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBVpeK4FCiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Oktober 2020)

Alter Schwede ! Das erste mal dass ich eine Strix(wenn auch gleich "die dicke"  ) in Action sehe.
Wusste gar nicht, dass es schon Checks der Strix OC gibt.

Werd' gleich mal los surfen und nach 3080 Strix OC Videos suchen. 

Herzlichen Dank !
Ich glaub ich hab mich am Ende doch richtig entschieden, für die 80er Strix OC.
Also mein Ding scheint das jedenfalls zu sein.

Mal schaun, wann's welche gibt. Also zum _tatsächlich bestellen_.

PS: Moment ... erst mal n Kaffee aufsetzen. Hab da tatsächlich was gefunden, auch mit 80er.  Das muss ich in Ruhe checken, beim Morgenkaffee. 

Schönen Sonntag @ all ! 

btw: Auch nice to see, dass derjenige im Video(das oben jetzt bei Gurdi) vermutete, dass es am Treiber lag und nicht an den Caps. Gleich mal abonniert den Kanal. War ja interessant, dass es unter Win Probleme gab und das Gleiche unter Linux nicht. Hardware Defekt ist also doch eher _komplett_ auszuschließen und wie wir ja gesehen haben, der neue Treiber hat das Problem bereinigt.



edit: Schau mal wie viel Watt die sich ziehen darf(bei 0:41), wenn du den Slider bedienst  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LWyjrD7qdME:41

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Oktober 2020)

Die Rog sieht nicht nur gut aus, scheint wirklich ne starke Karte zu sein. Grüße


----------



## pietcux (4. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat jemand auf CB gepostet.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Oktober 2020)

2,5KG 3080 ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yes !!!


----------



## SayprenShepard (4. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> 2,5KG 3080 !



Da ist man doch froh, wenn der PCIE Slot mit Metall verstärkt ist. 
Bin mal gespannt ob da nochmal so eine Grafikkartenhalterung notwendig wird....

Danke fürs teilen jetzt bin ich allerdings nur noch heisser auf die Karte.
Bin jetzt aber überzeugt, dass die Wartezeit sich lohnt. Für mich stimmt da einfach alles. Von der Performance bis zum wirklich tollen Design.


----------



## big-maec (4. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Zur Zeit kann man scheinbar Refrerenz-Boards mit Referenz-Bios-Files crossflashen.
> Das Bios mit dem höchsten PT ist das von Gigabyte mit 390W. Auf meiner Palit ist ein Bios mit 365W.
> Also hab ich das Bios der Gigabyte auf meine Palit geflashed, und jetzt geht die auch erst bei 390W ins PT. (Und wir von Windows als Gigabyte erkannt, was natürlich bei der Steuerung der Lüfter und der LEDS von Vorteil ist (Ironie)).
> 
> ...


Jetzt habe ich das soweit auch verstanden. Dachte erst du hast ein OC Bios auf eine non OC Karte vom gleichen Hersteller geflasht. Das mit crossflashen auf Referenz Boards war mir nicht mehr so im Kopf. 390W scheint aber auch das Maximum zu sein wenn man in die Datenbank schaut.


SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Danke fürs teilen jetzt bin ich allerdings nur noch heisser auf die Karte.
> Bin jetzt aber überzeugt, dass die Wartezeit sich lohnt. Für mich stimmt da einfach alles. Von der Performance bis zum wirklich tollen Design.


Geht mir genau so, aber in der Regel bin ich kein schnell Käufer, von daher bin ich das warten gewohnt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Bin jetzt aber überzeugt, dass die Wartezeit sich lohnt.



Auf jeden !  

Also ich will nix Anderes mehr haben, als die 80er Strix OC.
Die 90er is mir leider n Tick zu teuer. Ganz nebenbei nutze ich sie dann ja _lediglich_ für 1440p high fps/high quality(und für UWQHD, für die Freunde des 21:9 natürlich auch super).

Und was das Gewicht angeht: Da kann man ja ne Unterstützung reinbauen. Hatte ich bisher noch nie und ich glaub meine PCIe Halterung is auch Metallverstärkt, aber ich werd da diesmal echt ne Stütze reinbauen. 
Is doch kein Problem.
Bei dem Gewicht könnte aber eine Verstärkung schon mitgeliefert werden. Die Strix OC is ja auch etwas teurer, so dass da sowas vielleicht schon beiliegen _könnte_.

edit: Wie ich erfahren habe, ist wohl keine "Stütze" in der Strix OC box. Aber ich hätte wahrscheinlich eh was eigenes gebastelt. Evtl. noch mit etwas RGB dran.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

Lasst euch aber nicht so von Temps blenden in den open benchtables, das hat bei Ampere nix mit der Realität zu tun.
Hier mal die Giga im closed Case und langer und harter Belastung.
Bei Geek Seeker erreichte die 63 Grad im Test....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei Geek Seeker erreichte die 63 Grad im Test....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Karte war das ?
Aber doch keine 80er Strix OC ?
Ich krieg grad n Schreck ...


----------



## KaterTom (4. Oktober 2020)

73° nach langer hoher Last ist doch völlig okay!  Das die Temperaturen im Caase deutlich höher sind als auf dem Benchtable ist klar, das wird von den Youtubern aber auch erwähnt.
Viel interessanter am Geekseek video fand ich den Abschnitt zur Stabilität unter Windows vs Linux! Unter Windows mehrere crashes und unter Linux nicht ein einziger. Und das bei Taktraten über 2000 MHz!


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

Giga Gaming OC, die hatte im GeekSeek Video die selbe Temp wie die Strixx.

@KaterTom Ich wollte es lediglich erwähnt haben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Oktober 2020)

@KaterTom Ja, das gibt wieder mehr Zuversicht in die Karten, denn ein hardwarefehler scheint damit ausgeschlossen. Es war wohl einfach der mistige Nvidia Releasetreiber. 
(In dem Fall eine _sehr gute_ Nachricht für alle Ampere Interessenten)

@Gurdi


Gurdi schrieb:


> Giga Gaming OC



Na dann bin ich beruhigt. 
1740MHz bei knapp 360 Watt und 84% Lüfterdrehzahl ? 
Hm ... will die 80er Stric OC testen ! 

(Und das in meinem "geschlossenen" Case, welches auf Airflow getrimmt ist, da ich schon immer Luftkühlungsfan war.)

btw: habt ihr _das_ schon gesehen ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olJNkCYK9sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (4. Oktober 2020)

warte gespannt auf November bis Cyberpunk rauskommt, hoffe, bis dahin gibts wieder 3080 / 3090 zu kaufen


----------



## pietcux (4. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Lasst euch aber nicht so von Temps blenden in den open benchtables, das hat bei Ampere nix mit der Realität zu tun.
> Hier mal die Giga im closed Case und langer und harter Belastung.
> Bei Geek Seeker erreichte die 63 Grad im Test....
> 
> ...


73 Grad find ich ansolut ok.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Oktober 2020)

btw: Wenn sogar schon ein total "unbekannter" youtuber mit unter 300 Abonnenten eine 80er Strix zum testen bekommt, warum gibt's hier bei PCGH eigentlich noch keinen Test der 3080 Strix OC ?

Ich mein ... PCGH is für Deutschland ja nicht gerade unwichtig, wenn es um PC Gaming Hardware geht und irgendjemand, mit nicht mal 300 Abonnenten, wo das Video gerade mal unter 2000 Aufrufe hat, hat schon eine und testet die ?

Raff ?

Wann kommt der 3080 Strix OC Test auf PCGH ? 
Oder Willi. Weiß nicht, ob jetzt Willi immer mehr übernimmt, von Raff.
In den Videos isses ja mittlerweile Willi.

Haut rein Jungs ! Will mal _richtige_ Tests sehen ! 

PS: Hab ich den Test nur übersehen ?
Bin grad verunsichert ... noch mal extra die Videos durchchecken, nicht dass ich da was verpeilt hab. 

edit:
Nee. Finde nur das zu Asus 3080 Strix hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also *nix*.

Scheint noch etwas schwierig mit den Top Modellen zu sein, da was vernünftiges zu finden.
Die Videos, die es schon gibt, geben aber schon mal einen guten Einblick.

edit: Is schon etwas merkwürdig, dass die mir bekanntesten und größten Seiten keine 80er Strix (OC) haben, aber irgendwelche mir bisher unbekannten Youtuber.

Bei Gamers Nexus und Hardware Unboxed gibt's auch nix.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

So mal mit QuietBios und UV.  Sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Oktober 2020)

73 Grad ist prima, meine aorus ti kommt auf 77-80 bei richtig Last... Und der Airflow ist an die Gpu gekoppelt...  9 Lüfter...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin mal auf das Remake von Witcher 3 inkl. RT gespannt.
Das Game is ja so schon ein Benchmark in manchen Szenen.
Mit RT könnte das n knaller Testprogramm(und natürlich Spiel) sein.

Bin direkt froh, noch keine Zeit für Witcher 3 gefunden zu haben, da ich das entsprechend würdigen wollte und dann wirklich mal paar Monate am Stück, hauptsächlich das, mit viel Zeit zocken.
Mit der Raytracing Version wird das sicher hammer(freue mich dahingehend natürlich auch auf meine Ampere Karte). Also noch mehr hammer, als jetzt schon.

Jedenfalls sind mir echte Spiele zum Testen immer lieber, als reine technische Benchmarks.
Irgendwelche Punkte und künstliche Auslastungen sagen mir irgendwie nicht so viel.
Zum Auslasten(halt nicht real, wie es in Spielen sein würde) und ähnliches ok. Aber als richtiger Test, wie's in Spielen aussieht, mag ich eigentlich die Spiele selbst am liebsten.


----------



## pietcux (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde es sogar eher spielen als Cyberpunk weil mir da das Setting zu düster ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich beides. Gerade mit RT(+DLSS).


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich beides. Gerade mit RT(+DLSS).


Puh, wollte vor 1-2 Monaten Witcher nochmal durchspielen, zum Glück nicht gemacht, so fühlt es sich dann mit RT wie was neues an, weil die Erinnerung einwenig verblasst...


----------



## pietcux (4. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es da schon Bildmaterial?


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Gibt es da schon Bildmaterial?


Konnte noch nichts entdecken...


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

Irgendwie fehlt es aktuell allgemein irgendwie an interessanten Titeln.


----------



## pietcux (4. Oktober 2020)

Hab heute mal wieder in Breakpoint reingeschaut, werd aber irgendwie nicht warm damit, ich hätte also noch was abzuarbeiten....


----------



## HisN (4. Oktober 2020)

Bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert. Weiß bestimmt jeder von euch, aber bei mir war es schon wieder ausm Kopf raus, obwohl ich es häufig nutze.
Shadowplay kann jetzt HDR aufnehmen (hat es sich auf Turing immer geweigert) und auch 8K DIREKT. Bei Turing war schön bei 4K FEIERABEND^^

Ach ja, hat einer von euch 5Ghz-Intel-User mal New Dawn? Bei mir kackt der Bench in der Mitte schön im CPU-Limit ab^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCxivwS_yWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und hier ATS in 8K DIREKT




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DleYYyW1Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für die HD-Versionen rechnet YT sicher noch ne Weile.


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Oktober 2020)

Hätte ich noch ne Graka im PC würd ich testen...


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

Du armer, hast du gerade gar nix da?
Ich hab gerade bei Gamer Nexus erfahren das meine AIO völlig für den Arsch montiert ist....


----------



## SayprenShepard (4. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Konnte noch nichts entdecken...



Wurde bisher auch nur angekündigt, dass da was kommt und das das Update für PC Spieler kostenlos ist.
Ich freue mich da auch schon tierisch drauf. Es sieht immer noch sehr gut aus und mit Raytracing wird das ganze ein Traum. Da zocke ich es dann auch gerne nochmal ein viertes mal durch.^^ 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade bei Gamer Nexus erfahren das meine AIO völlig für den Arsch montiert ist....


Kenne ich, Habe auch dort auch gesehen, dass man die bei Frontmontage nicht mit den Schläuchen nach oben montieren soll. Habe nur dann festgestellt, dass es bei mir gar nicht anders geht. Die Schläuche sind nicht lang genug wenn ich die die nach unten setzen will. Die Pumpe und Schläuche sitzen aber zumindest auf gleicher Höhe und die Pumpe ist nicht wirklich weiter drüber. Hoffe das wird nicht zu nem Problem.^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du armer, hast du gerade gar nix da?
> Ich hab gerade bei Gamer Nexus erfahren das meine AIO völlig für den Arsch montiert ist....


Nö nur den Prozzi...


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

Ey diese GPU heizt das Gehäuse wie den Raum dermaßen pervers auf, so was hab ich noch nicht erlebt....
Ich hab hier 24 Grad im Büro, dabei hab ich nur 2h gedaddelt heute und die Heizung ist aus. Anormal.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Oktober 2020)

Winter is coming !


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

Vor dem Sommer würde ich mich eher fürchten, ganz ohne flaps aber im Sommer mit dem Teil wird unerträglich.


----------



## big-maec (4. Oktober 2020)

Klimaerwährmung in der Wohnung.


----------



## SayprenShepard (4. Oktober 2020)

Immer positiv denken! 
Das was man an Stromkosten für die Karte mehr hat hohlt man so im Winter durch die geringeren Heizkosten wieder rein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ganz ohne flaps aber im Sommer mit dem Teil wird unerträglich



Kreativ sein. Verlängerungskabel und das Teil ausm Fenster hängen. 
Muss nur vor den Spechten aufpassen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Kreativ sein. Verlängerungskabel und das Teil ausm Fenster hängen.
> Muss nur vor den Spechten aufpassen.


Du meinst marder 

Wobei wenn man eine bestimmte Frequenz beim Spulenfiepen erreicht, ist man save..


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich muss mal schaun ob ich nicht doch das Gehäuse wechsle für die neuen Gens, ohne Lüfterim Deckel wirds echt schwierig.


----------



## pietcux (4. Oktober 2020)

Naja im nächsten Sommer muß das Undervolting stehen... hatte teils 35Grad im PC Zimmer


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Oktober 2020)

So ein Mini Dunstabzug direkt über den Gehäuse wäre ne Möglichkeit. Was nur die Frau dazu sagt wenn man eine Kernbohrung mit nem Durchmesser 20 cm im Arbeitszimmer durchführt?
Dann wird das Spiegelei wohl in Zukunft aufm PC zubereitet...
Und man hat noch was zur Erderwärmung beigetragen...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Wartet mal ab bis Ihr so nen Teil in der Bolide habt, dann vergehen euch noch eure Späßen 
Von 19 Grad am morgen bringt das Teil mit ein wenig gedaddel mein Büro auf satte 25 Grad im Herbst. Wenn im Sommer das ganze schon bei 24 Grad einsteigt und die Mittagssonne brennt wird das unerträglich werden.


----------



## Adamska88 (5. Oktober 2020)

Naja muss ich die Mobile Klimaanlage irgendwie noch in mein Büro schieben im Sommer


----------



## big-maec (5. Oktober 2020)

Andere Möglichkeit einen Wasserblock montieren und damit die Fussbodenheizung aufheizen. Ok für den Sommer auch nix. Noch haben wir ja Zeit eine Lösung für den Sommer zu finden.

EDIT: Ich hätte da noch eine andere Idee mit einem Chiller aber ich weiß nicht wie laut das Teil ist.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Da bekommt der Begriff Loop doch gleich ne neue Bedeutung


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. Oktober 2020)

Im Outlet gerade ne 3090 verfügbar


			https://www.alternate.de/Outlet/Grafikkarten/RTX-3090


----------



## big-maec (5. Oktober 2020)

@ Gurdi,
wieder eine3090 abgegeben, oder bist du unschuldig ?


----------



## SayprenShepard (5. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Im Outlet gerade ne 3090 verfügbar
> 
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Outlet/Grafikkarten/RTX-3090



Also da neben "Outlet Schnäppchen" zu schreiben ist schon irgendwie... mutig.


----------



## big-maec (5. Oktober 2020)

Dafür ist die Sofort verfügbar. Die Eagle OC ging ja für 1829 € weg.


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Also da neben "Outlet Schnäppchen" zu schreiben ist schon irgendwie... mutig.


Naja man hat die Wahl wenn man sie sofort haben möchte für 1829 oder vom scalper für 2300. Eine Sache der Perspektive


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Hmm schade, die X4 wäre interessant gewesen.


big-maec schrieb:


> @ Gurdi,
> wieder eine3090 abgegeben, oder bist du unschuldig ?


Unschuldig


----------



## Rorschach123 (5. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich inzwischen ein Statement, ab wann Nvidia glaubt ein breites Angebot ihrer 3080er anbieten zu können? Gab es in den letzten Tagen irgendwo überhaupt wieder ein paar Bestände? 

Was macht Aorus (Gigabyte) eigentlich? Kommen die Aorus Karten überhaupt mal? Das "Releasevideo" war ja ein Witz ohne Datum und Preis, einfach nur das sowieso schon bekannte Werbeblabla über MaxCovered Kühllösungen ....


----------



## trigger831 (5. Oktober 2020)

Habe von Cyberport innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen auch nur Mails mit unbestimmtem Liefertermin bekommen. Mal schauen, ab wann sich dort etwas tut.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Ein Grund mehr für die Verschiebung der GeForce RTX 3070, die RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 sind (noch) immer knapp | igor´sLAB
					

Was hat der Nationalfeiertag der Volksrepublik China mit dem verschobenen Launch von NVIDIAs GeForce RTX 3070 zu tun? Die Frage sollte sich wohl am besten diejenigen stellen, die den Launch genau…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Ab mitte Oktober leichte Entspannung, wie bereits erwartet.  Asus soll ne Charge unterwegs haben.


----------



## big-maec (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Asus soll ne Charge unterwegs haben.


Hoffentlich mal zu Abwechsung die 3090 Strix. Die nächste Frage, welcher Händler bekommt die ? 
Habe mitbekommen das einige die Ware schneller bekommen als andere.


----------



## SayprenShepard (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Asus soll ne Charge unterwegs haben.



Das gibt Hoffnung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. Oktober 2020)

In dem Tweet noch angefügt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffentlich... GA 102  Warte schon so sehnsüchtig auf die TUF  3090...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Das kommt immer drauf an mit wem die Händler gut können. Mindfactory zum Beispiel hat einen guten Draht zu AMD, Referenzkarten von AMD schlagen da immer pünktlich auf, man hat sich aber mit Nvidia ein wenig überworfen seit Turing.

Caseking ist der Büttel von Nvidia, kriegen aber irgendwie dabei nichts gebacken, warum auch immer.

Alternate ist der dickste Fisch im Becken und hat mit ASUS ein Partnerabkommen, daher wird man ASUS Karten auch bei Alternate zu erst kriegen und die werden auch bevorzugt beliefert.


----------



## big-maec (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alternate ist der dickste Fisch im Becken und hat mit ASUS ein Partnerabkommen, daher wird man ASUS Karten auch bei Alternate zu erst kriegen und die werden auch bevorzugt beliefert.


Mist, habe bei CP eine Bestellung laufen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Mist, habe bei CP eine Bestellung laufen.


Naja die werden auch liefern, mein Gott. Hängt halt auch stark davon ab auf welcher Position der Warteliste du bist bei den Händlern. Was hast du denn geordert?



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich... GA 102 Warte schon so sehnsüchtig auf die TUF 3090...


Mit Glück geht deine diese Woche raus 
Wieviel Uhr konntest du ordern? Du hast eine der Vorkommisionierten bestellt die nicht geliefert worden meine ich?


----------



## RavionHD (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kommt immer drauf an mit wem die Händler gut können. Mindfactory zum Beispiel hat einen guten Draht zu AMD, Referenzkarten von AMD schlagen da immer pünktlich auf, man hat sich aber mit Nvidia ein wenig überworfen seit Turing.
> 
> Caseking ist der Büttel von Nvidia, kriegen aber irgendwie dabei nichts gebacken, warum auch immer.
> 
> Alternate ist der dickste Fisch im Becken und hat mit ASUS ein Partnerabkommen, daher wird man ASUS Karten auch bei Alternate zu erst kriegen und die werden auch bevorzugt beliefert.


Wäre interessant zu wissen in welcher Rangliste hier Mediamarkt steht, hab bei 3080 Asus Tuf am 20 dort bestellt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit Glück geht deine diese Woche raus
> Wieviel Uhr konntest du ordern? Du hast eine der Vorkommisionierten bestellt die nicht geliefert worden meine ich?



Ja, um 15:05/15:07 non oc, die wurde erst zu dem Zeipunkt angezeigt und war noch lagernd bei Bestellung... Hab aber in der Eile den Express Service vergessen...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Mit der MediaMarkt.Saturn Gruppe kenn ich mich nicht aus, sry.


Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ja, um 15:05/15:07 non oc, die wurde erst zu dem Zeipunkt angezeigt und war noch lagernd bei Bestellung... Hab aber in der Eile den Express Service vergessen...


Oh, das nicht gut. Ich glaub dann solltest du dir diese Woche nicht so viele Hoffnungen machen 

Wenn jemand das Bios der Giga brauch sagt bescheid, ich hab beide gesavt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Wird schon 
Du hast zumindest das richtige Modell bestellt


----------



## Rorschach123 (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Caseking ist der Büttel von Nvidia, kriegen aber irgendwie dabei nichts gebacken, warum auch immer.



Gibt es da irgendeine Quelle oder einen Anhaltspunkt für so eine Aussage? Wo hat Caseking dir weh getan, oder bist du nur sauer auf Sie, weil sie etwas teurer sind (dafür aber mit den besten Service haben)


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Also den Launch von Caseking fand ich jetzt nicht gerade gelungen...

Die TUF dürfte hier auch nicht übel sein.








						ASUS unveils GeForce RTX 3070 TUF GAMING series - VideoCardz.com
					

ASUS unveiled its third model based on the GA104-300 GPU – ASUS TUF GAMING series.  ASUS GeForce RTX 3070 TUF The RTX 3070 TUF looks a lot like the RTX3090/3080 series. The manufacturer unveiled TUF cards in two: the OC and non-OC models, sadly no specs were provided for both, so we need to wait […]




					videocardz.com


----------



## big-maec (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hast du denn geordert?


ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming OC.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Ahh ok. Ich hab versucht zu den Karten mal was zu erfahren, eisernes Schweigen derzeit.


----------



## big-maec (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn jemand das Bios der Giga brauch sagt bescheid, ich hab beide gesavt.


Ich schau immer wieder hier rein. Noch nicht viel aber immer hin. Für die 3090 Strix gibt es dort 2 Bios Versionen.








						TechPowerUp
					

Extensive repository of graphics card BIOS image files. Our database covers submissions categorized by GPU vendor, type, and board partner variant.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## pietcux (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich zum Beispiel habe am 2. Oktober erst bei Alternate bestellt. Asus RTX3080 Tuf OC. Musste ich machen, da ich schon aus Versehen bei Arlt eine 2080S bestellt hatte,war noch nicht richtig wach. Damit ich nicht mehr alle Stunde die Verfügbarkeit prüfen muss.  Kommt jetzt halt drauf an wie groß deren Kontingent so ausfällt.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Ich schau immer wieder hier rein. Noch nicht viel aber immer hin. Für die 3090 Strix gibt es dort 2 Bios Versionen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil wäre ja wenn man die TUF mit dem Strixx Bios flashen könnte  
Halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich wegen dem zusätzlichen 8Pin


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. Oktober 2020)

https://www.alternate.de/Grafikkarten/RTX-3090
		


Verfügbare Zotac



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (5. Oktober 2020)

Es geht voran.


----------



## FreitaMa (5. Oktober 2020)

Kleine Frage: War es nicht so, dass auf die EVGA 3090 XC3 der Alphacool-Kühler passt ?


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Die 80er sind schon wieder weg.


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2020)

Mein Wasserkühler ist endlich auf dem Weg.
Spätestens Donnerstag ist Ruhe im Karton.
Juhu.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Dann noch schön mit 390er Bios ausgestattet


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 80er sind schon wieder weg.



Is ok. Aber schön überhaupt mal n Lebenszeichen der 80er zu sehen.
Warte eh auf was Anderes, dazu noch wo anders bestellt. 




big-maec schrieb:


> Für die 3090 Strix gibt es dort 2 Bios Versionen.



Brauchst du denn überhaupt für die Strix OC noch n anderes BIOS ?
Die Strix OC gilt doch immer schon als eine der besten "ab Werk".

Wenn ich mir ansehe, dass die 80er Strix(glaub nicht mal OC) bereits bis 450 Watt ziehen kann, mit dem Slider nach rechts auf Anschlag, wie viel will man denn noch mehr ? Also als einfacher Software Overclocker und Zocker wie ich bin, zumindest.
Mir reicht das. Da brauch ich nicht noch mehr freischalten.

Hier geht's um die "einfache Strix" (ohne OC) : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LWyjrD7qdME:87

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bis ~ 365-375 Watt schon einfach so, ohne dass du mehr drauf gibst. Ab Werk.
Max. wurden sogar 385,5Watt angezeigt ! _Ohne_ Extra-OC.

Bei 7:05 sagt er noch mal extra was dazu.
447 Watt geht, einfach per Slider. Nix Extra BIOS.
Bei der 80er Strix !

Was wird denn bei der 90er ab Werk(inkl. OC-Slider) dann gehen ? 480 Watt ? 

Wie viel willst du denn da drauf poweren ?
Also ich werd auf die Strix OC bestimmt kein anderes BIOS drauf machen.
Falls ich überhaupt mal die Chance bekomme, an eine zu kommen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Was wird denn bei der 90er ab Werk(inkl. OC-Slider) dann gehen ? 480 Watt ?


Ja, 480 max bei der 3090. Sinn macht das alles keinen, da geb ich dir recht. Wie gesagt, die Abwärme ist abartig.


----------



## big-maec (5. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Brauchst du denn überhaupt für die Strix OC noch n anderes BIOS ?
> Die Strix OC gilt doch immer schon als eine der besten "ab Werk".


Das es bei den 3090 Strix Karten 2 Bios Revisionen (Versionen war falsch ausgedrückt) gibt heißt für mich eher, das die eventuell noch nicht ganz Problemfrei waren. Asus hat da noch was nachgebessert.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Die Karten haben ja auch einen Switch.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 480 max bei der 3090. Sinn macht das alles keinen



_Das_ hab ich nicht gesagt. 
Ich hab nur gefragt, wie viel mehr man denn noch haben möchte, als "einfacher" ZockerOverclocker(also ich zumindest).

Bis 500 Watt ? Immer her damit, was der Slider gibt. Man muss es ja nicht komplett ausnutzen und sich natürlich erst mal ran tasten.
Das is ja auch der Reiz am Tüfteln.

Aber dann noch mehr haben wollen ?

Ok, wenn man dann andere Kühlmethoden nutzt und echt auf Benchmarkscore Attacke aus is.
Aber ich glaub diese Leute zählst du an 2 Händen ab, die da so rangehen. Naja ... zumindest mehr wie 100 Leute werden das bestimmt nicht sein, oder ? Also die sich echt um die Top 10 kloppen.

Is sicher interessant, das zu beobachten. Man sieht es ja auch manchmal so "showmäßig" in einzelnen Videos, wo man mal extra Sachen rumzischen lässt, damit's cooler aussieht usw.  Für's Publikum und Klicks halt.

Aber trotzdem find ich das nett. Macht mir Spaß sowas anzusehen.

Für mich selber suche ich meine persönlichen Lieblingseinstellungen, mal für mehr Power, mal für 24/7.
Das macht mir noch mehr Spaß, als die besten zu beobachten. 
Halt nach meinen (begrenzten) Möglichkeiten. Macht Spaß zu gucken, was da geht und was ganz vernünftig läuft. Auch mit meinem ollen Board von 2017. 

Also nicht falsch verstehen: Ich hab nix gegen OC und noch mehr Watt. Meine Frage war echt nur, wie viel man denn "ab Werk" noch haben will, damit man dann noch mal n Extra BIOS haben will, um noch mehr frei zu schalten.
Also auch nicht angriffslustig gefragt, sondern einfach aus Interesse.


edit:



big-maec schrieb:


> heißt für mich eher, das die eventuell noch nicht ganz Problemfrei waren. Asus hat da noch was nachgebessert.



*Ach so !* Alles klar. 

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die Strix OC überhaupt schon an die Kunden ausgeliefert werden. Schätze das werden mit die letzten Karten, wegen Binning/Tuning/Verbesserungen usw. .


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Kommt halt drauf an ob man die gebinnten Chips sammelt für die Strixx OC, muss man meiner Meinung nach, weil die Kartoffelchips vertragen nicht mal gerade so +160 Offset. Wird spannend zu sehen sein was auf den TopDogs verbaut wird.


----------



## artorias (5. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> https://www.alternate.de/Grafikkarten/RTX-3090
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe mir die 3090 von Zotac geschnappt und sende meine Gigabyte Karte zurück. 

Ich kann die Gigabyte OC Karten absolut nicht empfehlen aufgrund des Designs und der Strompins. Ich habe die Karte jetzt zweimal ausgebaut und sehe schon, dass die Pins nach hinten gedrückt worden sind. Wenn ich das jetzt noch ein paar mal mache, haben die wahrscheinlich gar keinen Kontakt mehr --> Karte Schrott. Da habe ich lieber ein bisschen weniger Power und dafür ne Karte, die nicht nach ein paar mal ausbauen, schon kaputtgehen könnte. 

Kann gar nicht glauben, dass es bei so ner hochpreisigen Karte genau an so einem wichtigem Punkt gespart wird.

Naja wünscht mir Glück das meine Bestellung durchkommt ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> weil die Kartoffelchips vertragen nicht mal gerade so +160 Offset. Wird spannend zu sehen sein was auf den TopDogs verbaut wird.




Yep. Und ich muss halt auf Faktor Glück hoffen, dass ich dann trotz einfach nur eine Bestellung Strix OC n guten Chip kriege.
Aber das Gesamtpaket isses mir halt auch wert, weil ich ja zumindest weiß, so einigermaßen, worum es geht, bei solchen Karten und wie man da wo noch tüfteln kann.  Macht mir halt einfach Spaß so Daten anzusehen und zu tunen. 
Vielleicht bekloppt da Extrageld für auszugeben, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Und bei der 80er isses ja eh noch relativ harmlos. Hab für unter 900(um die 880€) die 80er Strix OC bestellt. 

Die 90er is ja noch mal n andere Kaliber.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Die 90er ist Lagernd, die wirst du kriegen. Das mit den Steckern gefällt mir auch gar nicht an der Giga. Ich verkauf die Karte deswegen auch wieder.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Oktober 2020)

Übrigens gab's bei Cyberport die 80er *Strix OC* zwischendurch sogar *für 855€* zu bestellen(und ja, es war die OC, nicht die non-OC, denn die war gleichzeitig noch günstiger im Angebot). Hab aber meine Bestellung bestehen gelassen, nicht dass ich wegen 20€ wieder weiter nach hinten rutsche, in der Bestellliste.

edit: Das war aber auch nur 1, oder 2 Tage so. Seit dem sind die Preise bereits wieder 2 mal gestiegen. Die Strix OC kostet jetzt wieder knapp 900.

edit2: Wollt's nur mal kurz erwähnt haben, falls jemand auf die _*abwegige Idee*_ kommen sollte, mal woanders als bei Alternate zu schauen !  
Das soll's von mir auch mit Tipps zum Stöbern gewesen sein.


----------



## SayprenShepard (5. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Übrigens gab's bei Cyberport die 80er *Strix OC* zwischendurch sogar *für 855€* zu bestellen(und ja, es war die OC, nicht die non-OC, denn die war gleichzeitig noch günstiger im Angebot). Hab aber meine Bestellung bestehen gelassen, nicht dass ich wegen 20€



Ich habe sie sogar für 829 € dort vorbestellt. Da hat sie nur 10 Euro mehr als die Non oc gekostet.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Ich habe sie sogar für *829 €* dort vorbestellt.



Nein !  

Ich weiß grad nicht mehr was ich tippeln soll ...
_Das_ kommt selten vor.


----------



## Rorschach123 (5. Oktober 2020)

Die Aorus Master ist zumindest jetzt schon mal gelistet, wundert mich aber, dass die Xtreme nicht auch gleich gelistet wurde


----------



## SayprenShepard (5. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Nein !
> 
> Ich weiß grad nicht mehr was ich tippeln soll ...
> _Das_ kommt selten vor.



Doch, allerdings erst am 18.09. Und nicht am Releasetag daher befürchte ich das dauert noch ne Weile.^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> allerdings erst *am 18.09*. Und nicht am Releasetag daher befürchte ich das dauert noch ne Weile



Sei froh.

Ich wollte erst ne andere Karte haben, also ein Entry Level Modell.

Hinterher is mir klar geworden, wie ich meine alte Strix OC vermisse und vielleicht doch noch n Tick mehr mit der Karte herumtüfteln möchte, auch was die Grundmöglichkeiten angeht ...
Da hab ich die alte Bestellung storniert und ne neue auf die Strix OC aufgegeben. Leider noch paar Tage später, als du. 

Hoffe ich krieg die _noch_ als Weihnachtsgeschenk. 

PS: Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken, falls deine irgendwann vor Weihnachten noch kommt. Paar Tage später könnte ich ja dann auch dran sein. So nach Neujahr, oder so.


----------



## big-maec (5. Oktober 2020)

*@ChrisMK72*
schau mal im Webshop von Asus da sind die Preise wieder auf altem Niveau. Können aber immer noch nichts Liefern.


----------



## pietcux (5. Oktober 2020)

Könnte heißen,  dass Karten kurz vor der Anlieferung sind.


----------



## SayprenShepard (5. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken, falls deine irgendwann vor Weihnachten noch kommt. Paar Tage später könnte ich ja dann auch dran sein. So nach Neujahr, oder so.



Kann ich gerne machen.
Ich hoffe doch allerdings noch, dass die zumindest vor Cyberpunk eintrudelt....


----------



## big-maec (5. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Könnte heißen,  dass Karten kurz vor der Anlieferung sind.


Glaub ich nicht, denke eher das ist Werbung für die Seite. Auch wenn man im Moment nicht liefern kann, der Preis bleibt erstmal im Kopf, in der Hoffnung später für den Preis eine zu bekommen..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> dass die zumindest vor Cyberpunk eintrudelt



Wird ne enge Kiste.


----------



## synergon (5. Oktober 2020)

Hey ho,

welches Bios hat das höchste Powerlimit mi 2x6pin,  hab die tuf oc 3090.

mir kommt das powerlimit sehr niedrig vor 😂


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Höher als die TUF kannst derzeit nichts flashen denke ich, das von der Strixx könnte gehen. Ich kenn aber da die Platine nicht. Referenzboards sind alle niedriger als bei der TUF, außer die Gaming OC.


----------



## SayprenShepard (5. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wird ne enge Kiste.



Zumindest bis zum 25.11.... denn ab da hab ich Urlaub. Wenn ich das dann nicht zocken kann werd ich sauer.  Habe keine Lust das dann auf der PS 4 ohne Raytracing zu zocken...


----------



## JetLi69 (5. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> 1) Muss vom Game unterstützt werden. Keine reine Windows-Sache.
> 2) kommt drauf an wie es umgesetzt ist. Bei FFXV z.b. sieht man ganz genau, das da nicht 4K läuft.
> Bei neueren Games soll es sogar besser aussehen als natives 4K. Aber das konnte ich nicht nicht sehen.
> Deshalb sind die Leute voreingenommen.


Die ersten Spiele hatten DLSS 1.0, was widerum nicht so überzeugend ist. Metro Exodus z.B. hat dort Funken, die damit hart verpixelt sind. Seit DLSS 2.0 gab es aber große Fortschritte in der Hinsicht. Death Stranding hat z.B. mehr Details mit DLSS als nativ 4K. Ich freue mich sehr auf Cyberpunk, da dies sicherlich DLSS 2.0 haben wird.


----------



## devito88 (5. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand schon Tests zur Ventus 3X gesehen?
Könnte die für 900€ kaufen....bin aber skeptisch


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Ein eher maues Modell.


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ein eher maues Modell.


Wie ist den die Caps Bestückung bei ihr? Hab iwo gelesen die Backplate sei nicht aus Metall, trifft das zu?


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Die MSI Karten haben eine Graphit Backplate. Ich würde das nicht unbedingt als Manko sehen, Graphit leitet ja auch gut wärme. Ob das nun besser oder schlechter als eine Metallplatte ist weiß ich nicht.

Die Ventus hat meine ich 5x POSCAP und einmal MLCC, die POSCAPS sind aber recht klein dimensioniert wenn ich mich recht erinnere.(Groß wäre 470er wie auf der Giga OC, MLCC hat immer 10x47)


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die MSI Karten haben eine Graphit Backplate. Ich würde das nicht unbedingt als Manko sehen, Graphit leitet ja auch gut wärme. Ob das nun besser oder schlechter als eine Metallplatte ist weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Die Ventus hat meine ich 5x POSCAP und einmal MLCC, die POSCAPS sind aber recht klein dimensioniert wenn ich mich recht erinnere.(Groß wäre 470er wie auf der Giga OC, MLCC hat immer 10x47)


Klingt nach einem Entry Modell, also für 900 definitiv nicht zu empfehlen... Naja gegen Alu oder Edelmetalle stinkt die Wärmeleitfähigkeit schon ab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#

Die Frage ist aus was die Backplates bei den Topmodellen gemsicht sind... Morgen mal ein bisschen in den Hersteller Specs nachforschen... Gegen Wärmeleitpaste ist Graphit die bessere Wahl...


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2020)

Die Ventus ist auf jeden Fall Basismodell, auf dem Level der Trinity würde ich sagen.
Leitfähigkeit ist auch nicht alles und der Unterschied zu Metall ist ja recht gering, die Oberfläche vom Ram muss ja auch erstmal leiten und die Pads hängen auch dazwischen also von daher. Ich hab aber auch Metall lieber und die MSI Karten finde ich aktuell nicht wirklich gelungen. ASUS hat derzeit klar die besten Pferde im Stall.


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke Asus ist für diese Generation von Customs die erste Wahl. So wie es bei Pascal die Gamerocks von Palit waren und die Gaming Serie von MSI in der letzten Generation. Echt bekloppt eigentlich, dass die Hersteller von Generation zu Generation so inkonsistent abliefern.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (5. Oktober 2020)

Hab bei Alternate gesehen, dass die RTX 3090 AORUS XTREME aufgenommen wurde, noch ohne Bild und natürlich ohne Liefertermin. Habe die jetzt aber für 1999 € bestellt - hatte mit Richtung 2499 € gerechnet. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass nicht zu viele eine Grafikkarte bestellt haben, die nicht lieferbar ist und ich daher wenn die rauskommen eine der ersten bekomme, da es die bei Release der 3090 ja noch nicht gab und keine Bestellungen abzuarbeiten sind. Ist auch der einzige Laden, der sie listet.



Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Die Aorus Master ist zumindest jetzt schon mal gelistet, wundert mich aber, dass die Xtreme nicht auch gleich gelistet wurde


Wo?

Hat eigentlich jemand bei Mindfactory schon überhaupt mal eine RTX30XX gesehen? Ich noch keine einzige.


----------



## SLNC (6. Oktober 2020)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand bei Mindfactory schon überhaupt mal eine RTX30XX gesehen? Ich noch keine einzige.


Jau, aber immer nur kurz, weil die die Listings nur online (= per Suche erreichbar) schalten, wenn sie wirklich lieferbereite Ware haben.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (6. Oktober 2020)

Was mich schon immer tierisch genervt hat. Da kann man sich nie einen Warenkorb zusammenbauen mit Sachen die man mal kaufen will, weil etwas das mal kurz nicht verfügbar ist, gleich von der Seite und damit aus dem Warenkorb genommen wird. Keine Ahnung warum die das machen.

Wie waren denn die Preise bei MF? Typischerweise sind die ja die günstigsten bei Hardware?


----------



## RavionHD (6. Oktober 2020)

Laut Jensen ist ein kein Problen der Produktion, sondern der enormen noch nie dagewesenen Nachfrage und vermutlich müssen wir bis 2021 warten bis sich die Situation verbessert:








						NVIDIA expects GeForce RTX 3090 and RTX 3080 shortages to last until 2021 - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA CEO Jensen Huang thinks Ampere shortages may last till 2021 In a Q&A session after GTC Digital 2020 NVIDIA CEO Jensen Huang confirmed that GeForce RTX 3090/3080 shortages are to be expected until 2021: I believe that demand will outstrip all of our supply throughout the year. Remember...




					videocardz.com


----------



## max310kc (6. Oktober 2020)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Wie waren denn die Preise bei MF? Typischerweise sind die ja die günstigsten bei Hardware?



Waren teuer, dafür bekommt man aber dann halt (hoffenltich) auch eine Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Laut Jensen ist ein kein Problen der Produktion, sondern der enormen noch nie dagewesenen Nachfrage und vermutlich müssen wir bis 2021 warten bis sich die Situation verbessert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joh Jensen erzählt viel wenn der Tag mal wieder zu lang geworden ist beim F5 drücken.


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. Oktober 2020)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Hab bei Alternate gesehen, dass die RTX 3090 AORUS XTREME aufgenommen wurde, noch ohne Bild und natürlich ohne Liefertermin. Habe die jetzt aber für 1999 € bestellt - hatte mit Richtung 2499 € gerechnet. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass nicht zu viele eine Grafikkarte bestellt haben, die nicht lieferbar ist und ich daher wenn die rauskommen eine der ersten bekomme, da es die bei Release der 3090 ja noch nicht gab und keine Bestellungen abzuarbeiten sind. Ist auch der einzige Laden, der sie listet.
> 
> 
> Wo?
> ...


JA, gestern 3x aber die sind innerhalb von 1-3 Min weg...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich denke Asus ist für diese Generation von Customs die erste Wahl.



Aorus könnte noch ne Wundertüte werden.
Da hab ich noch gar keinen Testbericht zu gesehen. Gerade die Xtreme.

Da bin ich noch drauf gespannt.
Könnte ne Alternative werden, falls man keine Strix OC bekommt(schnell genug).
Aorus haben glaub ich noch nicht ganz so viele aufm Schirm, wie die Strix.

PS: Von 1000€ Vorbestellungen für ne "Master" 80er, würde ich aber Abstand nehmen.
Über 900€ is nix zu machen(auch nicht für ne Xtreme). Selbst als early adopter, der sich gern das Fell über die Ohren ziehen lässt, um ein paar Tage eher an Ware zu kommen. 

edit: Das sind immerhin nur "80er". Nix Ti, oder 90. Was wollen die Händler eigentlich dann für die 20GB 80er nehmen ? 1500 ?


----------



## sunburst1988 (6. Oktober 2020)

Die 2000 für die Aorus find ich dann doch etwas.... wait for it... EXTREME 🤣

Ich bleibe erstmal bei meiner georderten Strix OC. Da werd ich sicherlich nichts falsch machen. Wenn sie denn endlich mal ankommen sollte...
Sollte noch vorher eine Aorus für um die 1800 zu haben sein überleg ich nochmal.

Gibt es eigentlich mal Messungen zu den RAM-Temps bei der 3090? Irgendwie hab ich das immernoch im Hinterkopf.
Wenn die durchgehend um die 100 Grad rumglühen ist das ja nicht unbedingt förderlich für die Lebensdauer.


----------



## SayprenShepard (6. Oktober 2020)

Hier nochmal ein Review der Asus Strix 3080 in der oc Version.





__





						ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3080 (OC Edition) Review
					

ASUS has one of the best custom GeForce RTX 3080 graphics cards you can buy (if you can) with its ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3080.




					www.tweaktown.com
				




Da gibts ja langsam mehr Tests zu. Lässt hoffen das es da so langsam los geht mit der Auslieferung.


----------



## RtZk (6. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh Jensen erzählt viel wenn der Tag mal wieder zu lang geworden ist beim F5 drücken.



Naja, wenn er recht haben sollte wird sich das ja in den Quartal Zahlen deutlich widerspiegeln, von daher, mal abwarten, ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass nach Turing die Nachfrage recht groß ist.


----------



## SayprenShepard (6. Oktober 2020)

AMD wird Nvidia ja sicherlich noch ein bisschen was von der Nachfrage abgreifen sobald da klarer ist was Sache ist. Wird noch ein spannender Hardware Herbst.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, wenn er recht haben sollte wird sich das ja in den Quartal Zahlen deutlich widerspiegeln, von daher, mal abwarten, ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass nach Turing die Nachfrage recht groß ist.


Am 31.10.2020 muss Nvidia ihr Quartalsbericht über das dritte Quartal 2020 veröffentlichen. Der Paperlaunch war da, um ihn mit wenigstens bisschen Mehreinnahmen zu verbessern.


----------



## Rorschach123 (6. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Von 1000€ Vorbestellungen für ne "Master" 80er, würde ich aber Abstand nehmen.
> Über 900€ is nix zu machen(auch nicht für ne Xtreme). Selbst als early adopter, der sich gern das Fell über die Ohren ziehen lässt, um ein paar Tage eher an Ware zu kommen.
> 
> edit: Das sind immerhin nur "80er". Nix Ti, oder 90. Was wollen die Händler eigentlich dann für die 20GB 80er nehmen ? 1500 ?



Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Master vorbestellt, aber nur weil es keine XTREME gibt, will mir aber schonmal einen Platz in der Warteliste sichern und unterm Strich verschmerze ich es dann halt, wenn es "nur" die Master wird. 

Wieso kaufe ich quasi blind? habe die 1080 xtreme und bin mehr als zufrieden, excellenter vorselektierter Chip und das ganze bei 5 Jahren Garantie, davor war ich auch schon bei Gigabyte, deshalb kann ich aus meiner Sicht guten Gewissens auch mal dort vorbestellen. Falls die wider Erwarten doch extrem grottig sein sollte, kann man Sie ja immer noch reklamieren.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Oktober 2020)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine Master vorbestellt



Du meinst die bei Alternate *für 999€* ?   
Der Normalpreis der 3080 liegt bei 700€. Custom Aufpreis satte 300€ ? Also fast die Hälfte von dem was die Karte kostet noch mal drauf ?

Ich hoffe du hast wo anders vorbestellt. 

Also höher wie 880€ geh ich nicht. Selbst _das_ is schon etwas "irre", für ne 80er.
edit: Ich mein ... das is sowas wie ne GTX 1080 !
(Ohne Ti)

So sähe ne normale Preisentwicklung für so ne Karte aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Premiumaufschlag vielleicht 100€ wegen tollem Custom Modell.
Aber die Takten so viel höher nun auch wieder nicht, als die besseren Standardmodelle.

Dadurch, dass man noch mehr bezahlt, kann man ja keine 3080 herbeizaubern. Wenn da nix is, is da nix.
Speziell die Top Modelle. Und die Master is ja nur ne Xtreme, die nicht zur Xtreme getaugt hat(vom Binning).  Kann man auch ne Gigabyte OC nehmen. Oder überhaupt _irgendwas_.
Ich mein, an die normaleren 3080er wird man sicherlich einfacher kommen, falls denn mal welche eintrudeln.

Just my 2 cents.

PS: Xtreme > Master > Gaming OC > Eagle(OC)


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2020)

Also ich muss sagen was Gigabyte da mit den Steckern fabriziert hat kann ich nicht weiterempfehlen, sowas schlechtes hab ich lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Oktober 2020)

Auch gut zu wissen, Insiderinfos aus erster Hand.

Aber die Aorus sind ja glaub ich anders fabriziert, oder ? Also als die Gaming OC/Eagle.
So ähnlich wie TUF/Strix.

Oder is das mit den Steckern bei den Aorus auch so ?


----------



## sunburst1988 (6. Oktober 2020)

Da es die noch nirgends gibt, wird dir das wohl keiner sagen können...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Oktober 2020)

Naja, "vorgestellt" wurden die ja bereits. (Auch Herstellerstreams) Dachte da gibt's vielleicht schon Infos.


edit: Kann das sein, dass die Stecker-/Anschlüsse hier auch weiter vorne sitzen, auf der Karte ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LM7xDu59QTI:1429

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. Oktober 2020)

schnelll!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunburst1988 (6. Oktober 2020)

Hier zumindest eine Hand voll Bilder: 

3090 Aorus Extreme Techpowerup

Einen Test haben aber selbst die noch nicht. Zur Strix OC dagegen schon: 

3090 Strix OC Techpowerup

Da sieht man auch den Unterschied, den 480W machen können 
(Spoiler: keinen großen)


Metamorph83 schrieb:


> schnelll!!!!


Aaaaand....
It´s gone


----------



## SayprenShepard (6. Oktober 2020)

Hätte ich im Leben auch nicht für ne Palit Karte bezahlt. ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Oktober 2020)

Aber trotzdem danke für die Hinweise, so lange die noch so rar gesät sind, die Karten.
Könnte ja sein, dass jemand mitliest, dem seine Kohle egal is. 

Obwohl ... dann würd' ich gleich Richtung 3090 schielen. 

PS: aber viel Spaß weiterhin, Alternate, beim goldene Nase verdienen. 
Why not ?  Machen Scalper(*siehe Ebay*) ja auch und es gehören immer 2 Seiten dazu. Muss ja auch jemand mitmachen, sowas.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (6. Oktober 2020)

Mich wundert es schon fast das auch die 3080er Karten um 900€ so schnell weggehen. Zu den 720€ die Nvidia ausgeschrieben hat ist das ja mal echt ein Wucher.
Oder sind das dann gerade mal eine Handvoll Stück die da immer beim Händler eintreffen?
Ich habe zwar vor mir dieses Jahr keine Karte zu holen, aber wenn ich eine haben wollte würde ich auf jedenfall den AMD Release abwarten und dann nicht mehr diesen Early Adopter Aufschlag zahlen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Oktober 2020)

Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> auf jedenfall den AMD Release abwarten



Dazu kommen dann die 3070er Karten, die ja für viele noch attraktiver sein werden, zumindest preislich.
Dann wird sich die Lage schon irgendwann entspannen, durch Entzerrung und breiteres Angebot.

Einfach cool bleiben und nix kaufen, was über seinem Wunschbudget liegt.


----------



## Rorschach123 (6. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Du meinst die bei Alternate *für 999€* ?
> Der Normalpreis der 3080 liegt bei 700€. Custom Aufpreis satte 300€ ? Also fast die Hälfte von dem was die Karte kostet noch mal drauf ?
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast wo anders vorbestellt.
> ...



Ich habe es bei Caseking vorbestellt für 995€ jede andere Costum ist sowieso auch um die 900 und dann ist der weg zu 995 auch nicht mehr so weit. Aktuell hat die Master das höchste Werks-OC (1845mhz).

Nebenbei habe ich Bar/EC bei Abholung gewählt, sind eh bei mir um die Ecke. Falls bis zum wirklichen Eintreffen sich irgendwo noch andere Deals ergeben ist es storniert.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2020)

Die Händler müsse mit den Preisen rauf, das gräbt den Scalpern die Marge ab.


Hab da mal ein wenig meine Erfahrungen zusammengefasst.








						GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting - Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere treffen | igor´sLAB
					

Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte zeitnah zum Launch eine GeForce RTX 3080 ergattern und war auch so freundlich, einiges an Zeit zu investieren, um Euch mit neuen Erkenntnissen rund um diese Karte…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Oktober 2020)

Hey ihr Alternateler ! Langsam werden eure Preise ja vernünftig ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20 € billiger, als wo ich bestellt hab.
Ok .. da lass ich meine Bestellung aber lieber laufen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (6. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab da mal ein wenig meine Erfahrungen zusammengefasst.


Ich dachte erst du wärst Igor. Aber erstmal lesen ist wohl meist die bessere Idee 
Schöner Artikel jedenfalls. Mal schauen in wie fern ich dann später meine undervolten werde.
Alleine für die Laufruhe und den Stromverbrauch würde es sich ja schon lohnen. Wobei ich mir den Speicher-OC sparen würde. Der muss schon genug stemmen.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> 20 € billiger, als wo ich bestellt hab.
> Ok .. da lass ich meine Bestellung aber lieber laufen.


Vielleicht tut sich da ja doch mal langsam was an der Lieferbarkeit. Zumindest bei der 3080.

Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Oktober 2020)

Ein wenig Strix OC ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frHzkp82Q0M:170

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2m9cuCWWzkI:1776

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




PS:
Sollte "PC King" nicht eigentlich Apothekerpreise haben ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder hab ich da was falsches gehört ?


----------



## SayprenShepard (6. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> 20 € billiger, als wo ich bestellt hab.
> Ok .. da lass ich meine Bestellung aber lieber laufen.



Na immerhin Lieferung im Jahr 2020  . 2Aber selbst wenn man da jetzt bestellt um noch ein zweites Eisen im Feuer zu haben. Die kommt nie im Leben vor der von Cyberport an.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Alternateler ! Langsam werden eure Preise ja vernünftig !



Lieferung 2020 ist aber sehr gewagt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Oktober 2020)

Jo ... wollte auch nicht in Holland bestellen.


----------



## Duvar (6. Oktober 2020)

Die einzige Lösung um gegen die Bots zu gewinnen beim GPU Kauf:


----------



## artorias (6. Oktober 2020)

EVGA hat jetzt eine warteschlangenbasierende Bestellung auf ihrer Seite eingebaut 

So langsam drehen hier alle durch.

Meine 3090 von Zotac ist heute auch rausgegangen. So richtig gehyped bin ich nicht. Die Gigabyte ist schon schneller. Aber immerhin gibts nen Wasserblock für die Zotac.


----------



## Duvar (6. Oktober 2020)

Auch crazy^^
240p FTW 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gQ202CFKzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2020)

artorias schrieb:


> EVGA hat jetzt eine warteschlangenbasierende Bestellung auf ihrer Seite eingebaut
> 
> So langsam drehen hier alle durch.
> 
> Meine 3090 von Zotac ist heute auch rausgegangen. So richtig gehyped bin ich nicht. Die Gigabyte ist schon schneller. Aber immerhin gibts nen Wasserblock für die Zotac.



Muss nicht unbedingt sein, wenn du nen guten Chip erwischst.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (6. Oktober 2020)

Habe eben die RTX 3080 samt 750W BeQuiet Netzteil montiert,weil ich eh den halben PC auseinander hatte gab es gleich ne WaKü Wartung dazu.

Das ist die Karte,fand ich recht günstig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das der erste Test mit Anno 1800



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnert mich an Pascal,schnall einen WaKüblock drauf und selbst die vermeintlich schlechten Karten boosten ganz ordentlich.
Die nächsten Tage wird noch UV gemacht und dann ist das für mich ein schönes Update zur 1080Ti.


----------



## Rorschach123 (6. Oktober 2020)

Denkt ihr, dass mit dem neuen 5900X der ja deutlich mehr Watt verbrauchen soll als der 3900X ein 750w Netzteil zusammen mit einer 3080 überhaupt reicht? Habe aktuell das Dark Power Pro 750er.

Als GPU ist die Aorus 3080 Master oder Xtreme geplant


----------



## blautemple (6. Oktober 2020)

Die Geschichte mit den Netzteilen wird etwas überbewertet, finde ich. Mein Straight Power 11 Platinum mit 650W hat kein überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem 10900K und der 3090.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2020)

Es sind beim Nt eher die Schutzschaltungen als die Leistungsbegrenzung an sich.
@Wolfgang75  Anno ist ein ganz, ganz schlechter Test. Relevant ist der takt aus TimeSpy/Extrem oderDivision 2.


----------



## HisN (6. Oktober 2020)

Wasserkühler ist da. Endlich Ruhe im Karton.

Palit GameimgPro OC 3090



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naggisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Kühler drauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Betrieb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Caps falls es interessiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angenehme Stille.
Rasseln und Rattern der Stromversorgung ist nur zu hören wenn man mit dem Ohr an die Karte geht bei offenem Gehäuse.
So DEUTLICH DEUTLICH leiser als meine alte Titan RTX.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2020)

Wurden bei dir auch noch schnell drauf gemacht 
Kein Wunder dass die Karten alle so lange brauchen


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit den Netzteilen wird etwas überbewertet, finde ich. Mein Straight Power 11 Platinum mit 650W hat kein überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem 10900K und der 3090.


Ich hab mir einfach ein HX1000i gekauft. 1000W, damit ist ruhe im Karton..., vor allem weil man am Ende noch einwenig reserve haben sollte, falls doch mal 24 Kerne rein kommen...


----------



## Adamska88 (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mir auch extra ein HX1000i geordert.

Nur an meiner PNY3080 mangelt es nocht. Würde mal sagen mein PC ist fertig abseits der GPU....
Am 17. bestellt aber 0 Info bisher. Fand die PNY einfach hübsch daher diese.... Diese sieht man jedoch auch nirgendwo scheint echt Rare zu sein.


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Oktober 2020)

Adamska88 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch extra ein HX1000i geordert.
> 
> Nur an meiner PNY3080 mangelt es nocht. Würde mal sagen mein PC ist fertig abseits der GPU....
> Am 17. bestellt aber 0 Info bisher. Fand die PNY einfach hübsch daher diese.... Diese sieht man jedoch auch nirgendwo scheint echt Rare zu sein.


Meine 3090 Tuf fehlt auch noch, jetzt befeuert ein 1000 Watt Netzteil meinen i9 und igpu


----------



## SayprenShepard (7. Oktober 2020)

DIE ROG Strix OC steht jetzt bei Cyberport auf verfügbar ab 7.1.2021
Ich hoffe wirklich das zählt nur für die Neubestellungen.....


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich das zählt nur für die Neubestellungen.....



Ich glaub nich. 

PS: Sieh's positiv: Falls noch Änderungen/Verbesserungen an den Karten vorgenommen werden müssten, hatten sie dann dafür genug Zeit. 

Die ersten "Kinderkrankheiten" könnten dann schon bereinigt sein.


----------



## sunburst1988 (7. Oktober 2020)

Da man dieses Jahr aber eh nicht mit gutem Gewissen in Urlaub fahren kann ist dieses Jahr mein Urlaub an die Karte gebunden.

Wenn ich nicht bis spätstens ende November zwei Wochen Urlaub am Stück genommen habe steigt mir die Perso aufs Dach 

Schöner Mist... Naja hoffen wir mal das Beste.


----------



## Adamska88 (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe zum Release am 14.7 bei Cyberport icue Nexus bestellt..... das kommt jetzt angeblich auch am 07.01.2020. also so richtig begeistert bin ich davon nicht..... aber naja habe mir dort den besten preis gesichert und darf nun am längsten warten 😅


----------



## SayprenShepard (7. Oktober 2020)

Adamska88 schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Release am 14.7 bei Cyberport icue Nexus bestellt..... das kommt jetzt angeblich auch am 07.01.2020. also so richtig begeistert bin ich davon nicht..... aber naja habe mir dort den besten preis gesichert und darf nun am längsten warten 😅


Klingt dann aber für mich eher nach Platzhalter....


----------



## Adamska88 (7. Oktober 2020)

Ja, gerade bei dem ICue Nexus hoffe ich das sehr ^^

Caseking und Co. haben den Artikel schon Wochen da.
Man kann jedoch nur Mutmaßen das es bei GPU & Co. vorerst nur ein Platzhalter ist. 
Ich glaube jeder will seine GPU vor Cyberpunk etc.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Oktober 2020)

Also ich seh's einfach Positiv und hak' das jetzt mal als "Lebenszeichen" ab, dass da doch noch irgendwie was passiert.
Die Bestellungen sind somit wenigstens nicht einfach"storniert" wie bei manchen Massenbestellungen.

Schätze mal das ist ein erstes grob geschätztes Datum, was die raushauen, um 1000de Anfragen los zu werden, wann es denn so weit ist.

Es wird sicherlich falls was kommt, der Reihe nach vorgegangen(egal was), nach Bestelleingang.
Wer zuerst bestellt hat, kriegt zuerst.

Ich bin also noch nach euch dran. 
(wegen Änderung/Neubestellung)

Ich würde bestehende Bestellungen eher nicht ändern, weil man dann wieder ganz hinten wäre, in der Warteschlange.

Und die Versandart ändert auch nix. Egal ob billigste Langsamversendung, oder Blitzluxusversand, an der Reihenfolge des Bestelleingangs ändert sich dadurch nix.

Also bleibt nur ... abwarten und Glühwein trinken, während man schon mal die Böller für Silvester bereit legt. 

Es is, wie's is. Kannsse machen nix, musse gucken zu.


----------



## SayprenShepard (7. Oktober 2020)

Sollte die halt wirklich erst im Januar kommen hab ich dann halt 5 Monate keine Graka gehabt. Das fuckt schon ab. ^^ 
Werde so nen Hardwarelaunch auch nie wieder mitmachen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2020)

Denkbar das man einfach nicht genug Chips sammeln kann derzeit für solch hochgezüchtete Karten.


----------



## SLNC (7. Oktober 2020)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX | 3060 Ti | 3070 | 3080 | 3090 » Få overblikket her!
					

RTX 30series overview og hurtig levering hos Proshop a/s




					www.proshop.dk
				




ProShop hat alle Zahlen bzgl. bestellten Karten beim Zulieferer und Kundenbestellungen rausgehauen. Dazu auch, wie viele auf dem Weg sind und wie viele schon bei ProShop.dk angekommen sind. (Könnt die seite einfach mit dem Browser übersetzen lassen.)

Aber klar, Jensen, es ist kein supply problem.


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Oktober 2020)

SLNC schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce RTX | 3060 Ti | 3070 | 3080 | 3090 » Få overblikket her!
> 
> 
> RTX 30series overview og hurtig levering hos Proshop a/s
> ...


Krass, die Inno3d sind scheinbar nicht so beliebt. Auch wenn man die Zahlen nicht auf D einfach umlegen kann, kann man tendenziell trotzdem daraus ableiten, bei welchen Karten sich das anstellen noch lohnen könnte. Wenn ich mir die Preise bei Alternate so anschaue, sind genau diese Karten im Vorbestellpreis nicht so arg gestiegen, wie die TUF und Msi Karten z.B.


----------



## SLNC (7. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Krass, die Inno3d sind scheinbar nicht so beliebt. Auch wenn man die Zahlen nicht auf D einfach umlegen kann, kann man tendenziell trotzdem daraus ableiten, bei welchen Karten sich das anstellen noch lohnen könnte. Wenn ich mir die Preise bei Alternate so anschaue, sind genau diese Karten im Vorbestellpreis nicht so arg gestiegen, wie die TUF und Msi Karten z.B.


Das werden denke mal, dann auch die Karten sein, die man irgendwann auch halbwegs gut bekommen kann. Solange Asus, GB und Msi nicht irgendwie einen Deal mit Nvidia machen um mit Chips bevorzugt zu werden oder so.


----------



## Rorschach123 (7. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Krass, die Inno3d sind scheinbar nicht so beliebt. Auch wenn man die Zahlen nicht auf D einfach umlegen kann, kann man tendenziell trotzdem daraus ableiten, bei welchen Karten sich das anstellen noch lohnen könnte. Wenn ich mir die Preise bei Alternate so anschaue, sind genau diese Karten im Vorbestellpreis nicht so arg gestiegen, wie die TUF und Msi Karten z.B.



INNO3D zählt halt eher so zu den Penny/Netto Anbietern unter den GPU-Boardpartnern. Sieht man auch an der durchschnittlichen Lebenszeit sowie der Chipgüte. Ist halt alles ein bisschen in Richtung Grabbeltisch.


----------



## Methusalem (7. Oktober 2020)

Hm, also meine Inno3D GTX 780 6 GB werkelt unverdrossen und tadellos seit 6 Jahren in einem meiner Rechner.

Keine Probleme, gute Kühlung, alles okay. So war's auch mit anderen Karten von Inno3D davor.

Inno3D? Jederzeit wieder.


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W81Je6z_Jh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adamska88 (7. Oktober 2020)

Warum habe ich nur auf PNY gesetzt ^^ Bei Proshop ja nichtmal in der Statistik


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> hab ich dann halt 5 Monate keine Graka gehabt



Zum Glück hab ich auf eine relativ starke Überbrückungskarte gesetzt, mit der 1660 super, mit der sich auch noch mit Abstrichen bei der Quali+fps in WQHD zocken lässt, übrigens mit lediglich 6GB(bisher kein Problem gehabt damit). Die wird anschließend gut weiterverwendet und für den "Notfall" hab ich dann noch ne 1060.

Allerdings finde ich, muss man auch erst mal die _tatsächliche_ Zeit abwarten, die man überbrücken muss, denn mit 2 Monaten sollte man im Normalfall eigentlich immer rechnen(bei neuem Release stark gefragter GPUs). Und ich hab erst vor 14 Tagen bestellt. Von daher is eigentlich _noch länger_ alles im grünen Bereich. Selbst ohne besondere Vorkommnisse.

PS: Falls ich also Richtung Ende November/Anfang Dezember mein Kärtchen kriegen sollte, is alles gut, von meiner Seite.
Noch 1-2 Monate länger wird dann langsam unangenehm.


----------



## Rorschach123 (7. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich auf eine relativ starke Überbrückungskarte gesetzt, mit der 1660 super, mit der sich auch noch mit Abstrichen bei der Quali+fps in WQHD zocken lässt, übrigens mit lediglich 6GB(bisher kein Problem gehabt damit). Die wird anschließend gut weiterverwendet und für den "Notfall" hab ich dann noch ne 1060.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich, muss man auch erst mal die _tatsächliche_ Zeit abwarten, die man überbrücken muss, denn mit 2 Monaten sollte man im Normalfall eigentlich immer rechnen. Und ich hab erst vor 14 Tagen bestellt. Von daher is eigentlich _noch länger_ alles im grünen Bereich. Selbst ohne besondere Vorkommnisse.
> 
> ...


was zockst du denn mit einer 1660 super auf WQHD? Meine Aorus 1080 Xtreme auf 2 Ghz zeigt mir regelmäßig ihre Grenzen auf


----------



## SayprenShepard (7. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Falls ich also Richtung Ende November/Anfang Dezember mein Kärtchen kriegen sollte, is alles gut, von meiner Seite.
> Noch 1-2 Monate länger wird dann langsam unangenehm.



Das wäre auch noch In Ordnung ja. Mal gucken. Stornieren werde ich sie natürlich nicht. Denke für den Preis bekomme ich die nie wieder. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die ernsthaft 4 Monate brauchen.....


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Oktober 2020)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> was zockst du denn mit einer 1660 super auf WQHD?



Momentan Mafia 1 remake(defenitive ed.), Assassins creed Od., Wreckfest und vieles Weitere.



SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Stornieren werde ich sie natürlich nicht.



Doch, mach mal!  Dann krieg' ich meine 1 Platz früher. 

Nee, lass mal lieber laufen. Wird schon.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich zock mit ner V56 an nem 4k TV,das ist doch alles kein Problem.Forza Horizon 4 läuft da einwandfrei drauf.


----------



## HisN (7. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einfach ein HX1000i gekauft. 1000W, damit ist ruhe im Karton..., vor allem weil man am Ende noch einwenig reserve haben sollte, falls doch mal 24 Kerne rein kommen...



Was für Reserven? )))))



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Oktober 2020)

Sagt mal ist da was dran dass eine Tochterfirma von MSI 3000er Karten völlig überteuert bei eBay verkauften? Wird ja immer dreister


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Oktober 2020)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist da was dran dass eine Tochterfirma von MSI 3000er Karten völlig überteuert bei eBay verkauften? Wird ja immer dreister


Link?


HisN schrieb:


> Was für Reserven? )))))


100 Watt sind doch im Output noch drin


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Link?











						MSI accused of selling GeForce RTX 3080 on eBay at much higher price, releases a statement - VideoCardz.com
					

An accusation has been made on Reddit that MSI might be involved in a scalping process through its US subsidiary on eBay. MSI selling GeForce RTX 3080 at a much higher price through its subsidiary on eBay? The eBay listing reveals that the company known as Starlit Partner has sold four GeForce...




					videocardz.com
				




Albtraum Bonus...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1313613983027466240

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Albtraum Bonus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, heißt das dass wir 2080ti/3070  Leistung mit 16GB sehen werden mit Big Navi?


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

Wenn der Tweet so eintrifft ja.


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wasserkühler ist da. Endlich Ruhe im Karton.
> 
> Palit GameimgPro OC 3090
> 
> ...



Da bin ich ja schon etwas neidisch ^^

Der Kühler für meine TUF 3090 von EK hat aktuell als voraussichtliches Lieferdatum 21.10. Also noch 2 Wochen 

Zusätzlich sitze ich aktuell auf heißen Kohlen weil LG das Firmware Update für die europäischen OLED48CX erst in den nächsten Tagen released und vorher habe ich bei 4K 120Hz ohne Chroma Subsampling kein GSync. Die Koreaner und Amis haben das Update schon einige Tage 

Warum ist das Leben nur so gemein zu mir?


----------



## sunburst1988 (7. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Warum ist das Leben nur so gemein zu mir?


Kennst du den Begriff "First World Problem"?


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Kennst du den Begriff "First World Problem"?



Ist mir klar, trotzdem ärgere ich mich ^^


----------



## big-maec (7. Oktober 2020)

Tja das ist ein Problem der wissenden, deswegen bleibe ich unwissend.


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2020)

Der 10900K ist hier am erfrieren...
Und der Mo-Ra will mal wieder was zu tun bekommen


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn der Tweet so eintrifft ja.


Mist, dachte die kommt auf 3080-3090 Niveau und die NVidia Vorbesteller springen ab, so dass ich meine 3090 schneller bekomme...  


blautemple schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja schon etwas neidisch ^^
> 
> Der Kühler für meine TUF 3090 von EK hat aktuell als voraussichtliches Lieferdatum 21.10. Also noch 2 Wochen
> 
> ...


Wenns dich tröstet, ich hab meine 3090 Tuf noch nicht, ich werkel hier mit der IGPU rum...


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Mist, dachte die kommt auf 3080-3090 Niveau und die NVidia Vorbesteller springen ab, so dass ich meine 3090 schneller bekomme...
> 
> Wenns dich tröstet, ich hab meine 3090 Tuf noch nicht, ich werkel hier mit der IGPU rum...



Hmm, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

Hier in meinem Gehäuse werkelt eine Vega64, bei Release für 499€ gekauft. Vierhundertneunundneunzig. Wieviel hat nochmal eine 1080 zu der zeit gekostet? Ein Wurf ins Klo war das nicht, ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden, habe noch in keinem Spiel Leistung vermisst. HBM macht Nachladeruckeln des...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## sunburst1988 (7. Oktober 2020)

Sollte das so eintreten kann sich Nvidia ihre, bis dahin vermutlich eh nicht lieferbare, 3090 aber in die Haare schmieren.

Aber es sind mal wieder nur Gerüchte. Also immer locker bleiben.


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Sollte das so eintreten kann sich Nvidia ihre, bis dahin vermutlich eh nicht lieferbare, 3090 aber in die Haare schmieren.
> 
> Aber es sind mal wieder nur Gerüchte. Also immer locker bleiben.



Die Gerüchte sind genauso realistisch wie die das Nvidia kaum an der 2080 Ti vorbeikommt. 
In ca 3 Wochen sollten wir doch alle mehr wissen...


----------



## sunburst1988 (7. Oktober 2020)

Jo, gerade mal genauer gelesen. Das was da erzählt wird klingt ziemlich unrealistisch.
Meine Bestellung bleibt eh offen 

Wie du schon schreibst, in 3 Wochen wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFK7Iy8enqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## big-maec (7. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia sollte mal lieber ein Programm bringen für "AI-Powered graphic card shopping" .


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

Oh schaut mal was gaussmath schreibt, denke ist sein Twitter Acc.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1313872416813330445

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mottekus (7. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Oh schaut mal was gaussmath schreibt, denke ist sein Twitter Acc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm. Was soll mir das nun sagen? Das soll keinen Angriff darstellen. Ich bin grad nur wirklich ratlos, was man daraus schlussfolgern soll.


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

Direkt Storno raus und auf Big Navi warten und vorhandene Ampere GPU verkaufen oder zurück feuern^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Direkt Storno raus und auf Big Navi warten und vorhandene Ampere GPU verkaufen oder zurück feuern^^





Mottekus schrieb:


> Ähm. Was soll mir das nun sagen? Das soll keinen Angriff darstellen. Ich bin grad nur wirklich ratlos, was man daraus schlussfolgern soll.



Ihm scheint die Karte abgeraucht zu sein oder defekt angekommen... Da er vor 1h die neue Karte ausgepackt hat und vor 34 min dann den Tweet abgesetzt hat, gehe ich von einem Death on Arrival aus...

Edit:
Scheint wohl das Problem mit der Gigabyte und den billigen Strombuchsen zu sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

Kein Wunder wenn die Teile solch einen Verbrauch an den Tag legen und die AMPS durchballern als gebe es keinen morgen^^ Max 1-2 Jahre gehen die alle in Rauch auf. Der neue Nvidia Treiber hat die Peaks zwar um 70-80W angemildert, aber man ist dennoch bei max deutlich über 500W Peaks. Seht ja selbst Hisn seine Werte mit up to ~1000W! (ohne Peaks)



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ihm scheint die Karte abgeraucht zu sein oder defekt angekommen... Da er vor 1h die neue Karte ausgepackt hat und vor 34 min dann den Tweet abgesetzt hat, gehe ich von einem Death on Arrival aus...
> 
> Edit:
> Scvheint wohl das Problem mit der Gigabyte und den billigen Strombuchsen zu sein
> ...



GB hat echt gefailed diesmal, dabei hat die PCGH die GB GPU in den Himmel gelobt gehabt.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ihm scheint die Karte abgeraucht zu sein oder defekt angekommen... Da er vor 1h die neue Karte ausgepackt hat und vor 34 min dann den Tweet abgesetzt hat, gehe ich von einem Death on Arrival aus...
> 
> Edit:
> Scheint wohl das Problem mit der Gigabyte und den billigen Strombuchsen zu sein
> ...


Oh Mann der arme Gauss, der hat schon seine VII fast in Rauch aufgelöst....


----------



## TheOpenfield (7. Oktober 2020)

Gut, kann jetzt Nvidia/Ampere nichts für was Gigabyte für nen Mist verbastelt.


Duvar schrieb:


> Seht ja selbst Hisn seine Werte mit up to ~1000W! (ohne Peaks)


Der Gute liegt aber auch schon im Idle höher als meine Kiste unter Last^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> GB hat echt gefailed diesmal, dabei hat die PCGH die GB GPU in den Himmel gelobt gehabt.


Verstehe es auch nicht, wie man als Unternehmen wegen so einem, 0,01 Cent Bauteil sein Image auf Spiel setzen kann... Mit Gigabyte bin ich eh durch seit meiner TI...



Gurdi schrieb:


> Oh Mann der arme Gauss, der hat schon seine VII fast in Rauch aufgelöst....


Iwie hat er ein Händchen dafür...


----------



## big-maec (7. Oktober 2020)

Auf dem Bild schaute es so aus als wenn sich Kontakte nach hinten rausgedrückt haben.


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2020)

Verhalten sich eure Karten eigentlich auch so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald sie kurz hochtaktet gehen die Lüfter ebenfalls kurz an


----------



## Wolfgang75 (7. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Wolfgang75  Anno ist ein ganz, ganz schlechter Test. Relevant ist der takt aus TimeSpy/Extrem oderDivision 2.


Stimmt,bei Timespy sinkt der Takt auf 1900MHz.
Für ne Stock GPU/CPU ist das trotzdem nicht schlecht,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Verhalten sich eure Karten eigentlich auch so:
> 
> Sobald sie kurz hochtaktet gehen die Lüfter ebenfalls kurz an


Multimonitor Setup?


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Multimonitor Setup?



Nope und das kurze hochtakten stört mich auch gar nicht. Das passiert halt, aber mich wundert es das die Lüfter währenddessen kurz angehen obwohl die Temperatur dabei kaum ansteigt ^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (7. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nope und das kurze hochtakten stört mich auch gar nicht. Das passiert halt, aber mich wundert es das die Lüfter währenddessen kurz angehen obwohl die Temperatur dabei kaum ansteigt ^^


Ich hatte mal bei mir beobachtet das steam/epic/uplay und origin immer mal wieder für Last auf der Graka gesorgt hat. Ich würde mal testen wie sie sich verhält wenn alles im Hintergrund geschlossen ist. Im Task Manager kann man übrigens auch schauen welche "apps" die gpu beanspruchen...


----------



## SayprenShepard (7. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> DIE ROG Strix OC steht jetzt bei Cyberport auf verfügbar ab 7.1.2021
> Ich hoffe wirklich das zählt nur für die Neubestellungen.....



Mittlerweile steht sie wieder bei Noch nicht verfügbar und ich hoffe, das das eher ein gutes Zeichen ist und es zumindest nicht so extrem lange dauert....


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2020)

20GB erst im Dezember -.-









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 20GB to launch in December? - VideoCardz.com
					

Please note that the post is no longer valid. NVIDIA has told AIBs that this SKU has been canceled. More here. We have some fresh info from NVIDIA. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 20GB, 3070 16GB and 3060 Ti NVIDIA has revised the plans for the upcoming RTX 30 series ‘refresh’. If you were planning (or […]




					videocardz.com


----------



## Anthropos (7. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 20GB erst im Dezember -.-


Verfügbar zu Ostern!


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1313931907747454981

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach crap, hätte mal erst den Thread aktualisieren sollen vor dem posten, wat solls^^


----------



## HisN (7. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild schaute es so aus als wenn sich Kontakte nach hinten rausgedrückt haben.


Das haben ja schon mehrere bei der Gigabyte geschafft. So krasse Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nope und das kurze hochtakten stört mich auch gar nicht. Das passiert halt, aber mich wundert es das die Lüfter währenddessen kurz angehen obwohl die Temperatur dabei kaum ansteigt ^^


Macht meine Gigabytekarte auch, die TUF nicht. Die Lüfter werden auch durch die interne Speichertemperatur angesprochen. Es gibt ja einen Sensor, nur zeigt uns Nvidia diesen nicht. Die Telemetrie regelt aber auch mitunter danach.

Der Speicher auf den Gigabytekarten wird allgemein recht heiß, die TUF Lösung kühlt deutlich besser weil diese vom Gpu Block entkoppelt ist. Ungünstig gelöst irgendwie.


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2020)

Jop Igor meinte das ja in seinem letzten Video. Nvidia hat es diesmal so geregelt, dass die Lüfter nicht nur wegen höherer GPU Temps anspringen, sondern auch wegen der Speichertemps. Ist also an sich eine gute Sache.


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal bei mir beobachtet das steam/epic/uplay und origin immer mal wieder für Last auf der Graka gesorgt hat. Ich würde mal testen wie sie sich verhält wenn alles im Hintergrund geschlossen ist. Im Task Manager kann man übrigens auch schauen welche "apps" die gpu beanspruchen...



Wie schon gesagt, das kurze Hochtakten stört mich nicht. Ich war da am surfen und da kommt das halt mal vor. Mich wundert nur warum da kurz die Lüfter angehen. Das war bei Turing und Pascal afaik noch nicht so.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Macht meine Gigabytekarte auch, die TUF nicht. Die Lüfter werden auch durch die interne Speichertemperatur angesprochen. Es gibt ja einen Sensor, nur zeigt uns Nvidia diesen nicht. Die Telemetrie regelt aber auch mitunter danach.
> 
> Der Speicher auf den Gigabytekarten wird allgemein recht heiß, die TUF Lösung kühlt deutlich besser weil diese vom Gpu Block entkoppelt ist. Ungünstig gelöst irgendwie.



Joa, scheint so als würde die GPU vorsorglich in den Situationen die Lüfter anzuwerfen. Die Spikes gehen auch in den 3 stelligen Bereich.
Naja ist nicht so dramatisch. Die Karte kommt ja eh unter Wasser.


----------



## SayprenShepard (7. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 20GB erst im Dezember -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre jetzt einfach mal cool da was handfestes zu hören. Sollten im Dezember schon wirklich 20 GB Versionen kommen wird meine Vorbestellung auf jeden Fall noch gecancelt...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nvidia hat es diesmal so geregelt, dass die Lüfter nicht nur wegen höherer GPU Temps anspringen, sondern auch wegen der Speichertemps. Ist also an sich eine gute Sache.



Ich mach meist ne eigene Lüfterkurve, mit min. 30% Drehzahl, auch im Idle. Keine Lust auf Ein- Ausschalten.
Kommt natürlich auch den restlichen Temps zu Gute, nicht nur Core.



SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Sollten im Dezember schon wirklich *20 GB Versionen* kommen wird meine Vorbestellung auf jeden Fall noch gecancelt...



Würd' ich dann 2x überlegen.
Wenn die im Dezember vorgestellt werden, kommen die nicht for Juli


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hehe, braucht jemand von euch eine 3080 von Inno 3d. Eigentlich will ich keine 3080 , war aber gerade verfügbar und ich hab mir die einfach unter den Nagel gerissen weil ich keine Graka habe, letztendlich will ich die aber nicht. Iwie so ein Refelex gewesen... 
Wenn jemand hier aus dem raum Bodenseekreis kommt, kann dieser gerne   zur Abholung mitkommen und sie haben, ich würde sie eh nicht behalten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Verfügbar zu Ostern!



Das war der Grund wieso ich direkt am Releasetag 2x 3080 geordert habe bevor die Preise explodiert sind.

Hab jetzt gestern unerwartet die 3080 TUF OC von Cyberport bekommen und die Strix hat nen Liefertermin Anfang nächstes Jahr wie hier ja schon erwähnt wurde - aber Hotline meinte könnte auch Platzhalter sein.
Für die Strix bräuchte ich dank 3x PCIe aber eh nen neues Netzteil, lass die Bestellung wohl laufen für den Preis wird man wohl keine mehr bekommen.
Langfristig wohl evtl ne 20GB 3080, aber jetzt erstmal entspannt abwarten da ich ne Karte habe hoffe das der VRAM für meine 4k Games reicht die ich dann am TV zocke.

Welche Games haben nen sinnvollen Ingame Benchmark der euch interessieren würde?

Mit etwas OC - *PORT ROYAL  *11 921








						I scored 11 921 in Port Royal
					

Intel Core i7-8700K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




Macht es für Benches Sinn den alten Treiber bevor die Taktraten gesenkt wurde drauf zu machen oder kann man das durch manuelles OC eh ausgleichen und auf ziemlich gleichen Takt kommen?


----------



## GladiusTi (8. Oktober 2020)

Hatte kurzzeitig die Zotac Non-OC vorbestellt bei Cyberport (angeblich im November lieferbar), aber wieder storniert. Da finden sich im Netz ja nur Probleme mit der Karte, und das dann für 100€ über den UVP? Puh. Also weiter warten auf Verfügbarkeit von ASUS/MSI. Im Dezmber wollte ich dann eigentlich Cyberpunk angehen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hehe, braucht jemand von euch eine 3080 von Inno 3d. Eigentlich will ich keine 3080 , war aber gerade verfügbar und ich hab mir die einfach unter den Nagel gerissen weil ich keine Graka habe, letztendlich will ich die aber nicht. Iwie so ein Refelex gewesen...
> Wenn jemand hier aus dem raum Bodenseekreis kommt, kann dieser gerne   zur Abholung mitkommen und sie haben, ich würde sie eh nicht behalten...
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du die wieder los werden willst kannst du mich mal anhauen, je nachdem kann ich die gebrauchen.
Wenn die neuen Radeons kommen würde ich ein OC Vergleich dann mit einer 80er gegen ein AMD Equivalent machen.

Zudem würde mich die Inno allgemein interessieren.


----------



## Methusalem (8. Oktober 2020)

Wer eine 10 GB-Karte unbedingt gut finden will, sollte sich vorm Kauf vielleicht mal das hier durchlesen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du die wieder los werden willst kannst du mich mal anhauen, je nachdem kann ich die gebrauchen.
> Wenn die neuen Radeons kommen würde ich ein OC Vergleich dann mit einer 80er gegen ein AMD Equivalent machen.
> 
> Zudem würde mich die Inno allgemein interessieren.


Ich denk an dich, aber wenn sich ein leidtragender der schon lange wartet findet, der sie auch braucht gebe ich sie ihm,. Natürlich zum Anschaffungspreis...


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2020)

@Metamorph83 








						Nur knapp vor der Founders Edition: Die INNO3D GeForce RTX 3080 ICHILL X3 im Test - Hardwareluxx
					

INNO3D GeForce RTX 3080 ICHILL X3 im Test.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Metamorph83
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entry/Mittelfeld Modell mit Kompromissen... Scheint ok zu sein. Natürlich nciht für mich


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2020)

Verfügbar!









						ASUS Grafikkarte TUF GeForce® RTX 3090 OC, TUF-RTX3090-O24G-GAMING, 24GB GDDR6X (90YV0FD1-M0NM00) online kaufen | MediaMarkt
					

ASUS Grafikkarte TUF GeForce® RTX 3090 OC, TUF-RTX3090-O24G-GAMING, 24GB GDDR6X (90YV0FD1-M0NM00) ➨ jetzt online kaufen und wei




					www.mediamarkt.at


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Verfügbar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wech, habs probiert...


----------



## Rorschach123 (8. Oktober 2020)

Arrgh gerade gesehen, dass die Aorus Xtreme drei 8 Pin Stromanschlüsse hat und die Master nur 2 x8Pin... habe die Master jetzt vorbestellt, aber nur weil die Xtreme nicht vorbestellbar ist...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hab doch gesagt ... die Master is ne Xtreme, die nicht zur Xtreme taugt(Binning). 
Wenn Highend, dann sowas wie Strix OC, Aorus Xtreme, oder was da sonst noch so kommt(Lightning?).

Ansonsten könnte man auch gut ne günstige TUF, oder irgend was Anderes nehmen(irgendwas um die 700-770€).

PS: Wer bei der Rekordjagd mitmischen will, braucht eh 2x 3090. 
Aber wer macht das schon ?
Für einfache Zockerverhältnisse zum Rumspielen, an den Werten reicht auch eine gute 80er(unter 900€).
Und für 99% der Zocker(falls überhaupt 3080) irgendwas(für gut 700€, auch mit 2x 8pin).


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein persönlicher Favorit seit langem ist Aorus in der Xtreme Edition, auch hier nun wieder ein richtiger Klopper, ist das 4 Slot oder was?^^ 2x 115mm + 1x100mm Fans! Der LCD Monitor oben ist auch geil. 









						GIGABYTE announces GeForce RTX 3090 and RTX 3080 AORUS XTREME series - VideoCardz.com
					

GIGABYTE Launches AORUS GeForce RTX™ 30 series graphics cards Powered by MAX-COVERED COOLING AORUS XTREME vs AORUS MASTER Taipei, Taiwan, October 8th, 2020 – GIGABYTE, the world’s leading premium gaming hardware manufacturer, today announced the highest level of AORUS GeForce RTX™ 30 series...




					videocardz.com


----------



## big-maec (8. Oktober 2020)

Die Aorus Xtreme sollte eigentlich gut sein 3x 8 Pin, Kühlfläche usw., aber aus der Master wirst du wohl keine Xtreme machen können bei 2x 8 Pin.


----------



## sunburst1988 (8. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Favorit seit langem ist Aorus in der Xtreme Edition, auch hier nun wieder ein richtiger Klopper, ist das 4 Slot oder was?^^ 2x 115mm + 1x100mm Fans!


Volle vier Slots wohl nicht. Aber sie reicht in den vierten Slot rein, ja 

Ursprünglich war sie auch mein Favorit, aber man hört ja wirklich GARNICHTS darüber. Daher wirds dann wohl doch die Strix OC bei mir.


----------



## big-maec (8. Oktober 2020)

Geht doch nicht alle auf die Strix OC. Dann dauert das ja noch länger bis ich meine bekommen.


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2020)

Denke das wird einigen hier nicht gefallen die nen Premium Preis gezahlt haben^^





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1314048695424356352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sunburst1988 (8. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Denke das wird einigen hier nicht gefallen die nen Premium Preis gezahlt haben^^


Nach dem Kauf des schnellsten Modells einer Reihe sollte man niemals auf kommende Produkte schauen.

Das merk ich gerade bei meinem 3950X und dem kommenden 5950X. Objektiv betrachtet ist der aktuelle mehr als ausreichend. Gefühlt gibt es da aber bald was noch besseres... 

Einfach geniessen was man hat. Es läuft ja alles ohne jegliche Probleme so wie es jetzt ist. Das wird auch mit einer 3090 im Jahr 2023 nicht anders sein.

Edit: Bei einer 3080 mit 10GB dagegen bin ich mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2020)

Immerhin hat Samsung seinen Müll noch schnell an den Mann gebracht...
Ja die preise für CPUs purzeln brutal, 3900X auf Kleinanzeigen 250€ und sogar noch verhandelbar minimal.
3950X gabs noch für 500€, aber auch der wird stark droppen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ursprünglich war sie auch mein Favorit, aber man hört ja wirklich GARNICHTS darüber. Daher wirds dann wohl doch die Strix OC bei mir.




Da liegen wir auf einer Wellenlänge.

Wollte sogar zwischendurch, gehypt wie ich war, die 3090er davon bestellen, also bevor was bestellbar war.
Hatte dafür sogar schon über 2000€ auf mein Paypal-Konto überwiesen, damit alles im Fall der Fälle möglichst schnell und reibungslos klappt.  

Wie bekloppt ich war, durch den Hype.


Hab mich aber zum Glück bevor die 80er bestellbar war wieder gefangen und es hatte sich "ausgehypt" bei mir, als ich die nackten Zahlen und Daten der 80er und 90er nebeneinander stehen sah.
Danke für die Tabelle, Raff. 

Mittlerweile, auch in Erinnerung an meine alte Pascal Strix OC hab ich mich drauf eingeschossen, dass mir zum Rumspielen und zocken wohl auch ne 80er Strix OC reichen wird, mit 10GB, weil weiterhin nur 1440p geplant(WQHD).

Da hab ich im Rahmen für den kleinen Mann immer noch "was Besonderes", wo ich aber keine 900+ € für ausgeben muss.

Jetzt heißt es nur noch abwarten, dass die Teile auch mal in größeren Mengen auftauchen.

So ne 4KG, 4Slot Karte hätte natürlich auch was.  Wäre mir im Endeffekt dann aber doch ne Ecke zu viel gewesen, nur zum Hobby-Tüfteln und Zocken.

Die 80er Strix OC passt da doch besser zu meinen Bedürfnissen. 

PS: Mein urursprünglicher Plan war ja auch nicht mehr, als 880€ für die 80er Ampere auszugeben, für mein Zocksystem bis 2025.

So wie's ausschaut, klappt das auch, denn die 80er Strix OC für unter 880€ ist bestellt, seit Ende Sept. . Es läuft also meinerseits alles wie geplant.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2020)

RTX 3090
					

Hier finden Sie 5x RTX 3090 diverser namhafter Hersteller in unserer Grafikkarten (VGA)-Kategorie




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

hier mal in RL Bild von jemanden ist aber ne kleinere mit 2x8 Pin scheinbar.


			https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/759033733591334953/762758208309559306/unknown.png


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> hier mal in RL Bild von jemanden ist aber ne kleinere mit 2x8 Pin scheinbar.
> 
> 
> https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/759033733591334953/762758208309559306/unknown.png


Bald kann man den Rechner direkt komplett in die GPU verbauen^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Denke das wird einigen hier nicht gefallen die nen Premium Preis gezahlt haben^^



Weil ?
Weil es Gerüchte über irgendwas gibt, was vielleicht irgendwann, oder auch nicht, passiert ?

Und "Premium-Preis" ... is ja relativ.

Für meinen Kumpel is 300€ absoluter, unvorstellbarer, Megaluxuspremiumpreis.
Für mich is über 1000€ Premiumpreis.
Jetzt beides auf GPUs bezogen.

edit: Jemand anders zuckt nur mit den Schultern und holt die 1000der aus der Tasche während er sagt:"Ok ... 2500€ is n bisschen teuer, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Hab ich mit ein mal weniger tanken wieder drin.". 

btw: Es wird immer weiter immer was Besseres, Schnelleres geben.
Wenn man sich darüber aufregen würde, dürfte man nie wieder etwas kaufen.

Man muss in dem Moment wo man was kaufen will halt gucken, was für einen am besten passt und dann is gut.
Oder sollten sich jetzt 2080Ti Käufer aufregen, die irgendwann mal über 1000€ bezahlt haben, obwohl das immer noch ne gute Karte is ?

Oder Käufer eines R5 3600, oder 8700k, weil's irgendwann was besseres gab ?


----------



## blautemple (8. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Denke das wird einigen hier nicht gefallen die nen Premium Preis gezahlt haben^^



Ich spreche jetzt einfach mal als Enthusiast:
Ist mir recht egal, ich wollte jetzt eine 3090 und wenn nächste Jahr eine schnellere kommt wird halt wieder gewechselt.
Vermutlich wechsle ich auch noch von der TUF auf die Strix sobald ich eine erwische


----------



## SayprenShepard (8. Oktober 2020)

Bei Technik muss man sich einfach bewusst sein, dass man, egal welchen Preis man bezahlt, spätestens ein Jahr danach wieder was schnelleres und besseres bekommen wird. Das ganze ist halt unfassbar schnellebig. Ich hätte meine GTX 1080ti sicher noch 1-2 Jahre behalten wenn nicht raytracing dazwischen gefunkt hätte.
Sehr gute Framerates hat die nämlich auch immer noch geliefert. Mein Anspruch sind flüssige 60 FPS sobald die nicht mehr geliefert werden können muss was neues her. ^^

Das einzige worüber ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin ist ob ich meinen 9900k gegen nen zen 3 austausche um die 3080 nicht zu limitieren oder damit einfach 2 Jahre lebe und die Kohle für ein komplett neues System mit DDR 5 RAM und allem drum und dran spare.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ach ... wenn wir schon mal beim Thema sind:

Als "Besteller" einer 3080 Strix OC würde ich mich auch in keiner Weise ärgern, wenn BigNavi was Schnelleres, Besseres hervorbringt, als eine 3080 10GB.
Im Gegenteil: Ich würde mich sehr freuen, für AMD Kaufinteressenten.

Ich denk' halt nicht neidmäßig, sondern gönne jedem von Herzen was Tolles, im Rahmen seiner individuellen Möglichkeiten.
Des Weiteren habe ich mich ja reichlich im Vorfeld informiert und sogar irgendwann den Hype abgelegt, um einfach nach Daten und Fakten zu schauen, was mir gut passen würde, als Aufrüstobjekt zu meiner 1080Ti.
Und die 3080 10GB Strix OC passt.

Warum sollte ich mich also jemals darüber aufregen, eine bestellt zu haben ?


SayprenShepard schrieb:


> ob ich meinen 9900k gegen nen zen 3 austausche um die 3080 nicht zu limitieren



Also ich werd' damit leben, was limitiert.
Weil es verdammt schnell und gut limitiert. 
(edit: Also auf hohem Niveau.)

Hab ja auch n 9900k. Läuft doch super.

Man muss auch einfach mal mit was zufrieden sein.
Weißt du, wie viele sich über einen 9900k + fixem System freuen würden ? Is doch ne geile Zockermaschine !


----------



## Sonny330i (8. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gestern unerwartet die 3080 TUF OC von Cyberport bekommen



Hattest du eine Versandmitteilung seitens Cyberport oder wurde die einfach zugestellt? 

Edit: und wann hattest du die bestellt?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Da es ihn ganz "unerwartet" erwischt hat, hat er die sicher weder bestellt, noch bezahlt und irgendein Gönner hat ihm die einfach gekauft und zuschicken lassen.


----------



## SayprenShepard (8. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Man muss auch einfach mal mit was zufrieden sein.
> Weißt du, wie viele sich über einen 9900k + fixem System freuen würden ? Is doch ne geile Zockermaschine !



Ja das stimmt wohl. Wahrscheinlich ists wirklich am schlausten die Kohle zurück zu packen und schonmal an zu fangen auf ein komplettes System in 2-3 Jahren zu sparen. Sonst ist man da nur noch dabei zu flicken.  Für Die Zeit ist mein System sicherlich noch mehr als ausreichend und wenn ich dann mal von UHD auf WQHD runter stellen muss geht davon die Welt auch nicht unter.


Wenn das nächste Jahr wieder so bescheiden wird und ich nicht auf Festivals und Konzerte gehen kann hab ich die Kohle wohl sogar früher zusammen als mir lieb ist.


----------



## sunburst1988 (8. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Für Die Zeit ist mein System sicherlich noch mehr als ausreichend und wenn ich dann mal von UHD auf WQHD runter stellen muss geht davon die Welt auch nicht unter.


An der Stelle garantiere ich dir, dass du wegen deiner CPU nicht die Auflösung reduzieren wirst 

Ich würde auch auf jeden Fall den 9900k behalten.


----------



## SayprenShepard (8. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> An der Stelle garantiere ich dir, dass du wegen deiner CPU nicht die Auflösung redutieren wirst



So war das auch nicht gemeint. Hab ich wohl etwas blöd ausgedrückt. Eher natürlich wegen der 10 GB RAM von der 3080.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Hattest du eine Versandmitteilung seitens Cyberport oder wurde die einfach zugestellt?
> 
> Edit: und wann hattest du die bestellt?



naja Liefertermin kam ständig unbekannt als Mitteilung seit 16:30 am Releasetag bestellt auch am Morgen noch bevor ich Mittag die Nachricht bekam das die Karte im Shop abgeholt werden kann.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> und schonmal an zu fangen auf ein komplettes System in 2-3 Jahren zu sparen



Also bei mir wird der 9900k sicherlich auch noch 5 Jahre halten(läuft auch immer schön kühl).

Dann gibt's n komplett rundherum neues System, einmal alles neu. 

PS: Frag dich mal, wie viele der Zocker jetzt bereits auf Systemen, mit 4000er+ Speicher zocken.
Kaum einer.
Dann wird die nächsten Jahre auch locker n Intel System, mit 9900k und 3600er Speicher reichen.
Hab auch alles relativ entspannt laufen. Lief vorher noch schärfer. Aber is im Grunde nicht nötig.

Lieber easy 24/7 Settings und das dann ganz entspannt jahrelang.


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2020)

Seid dabei um 18 Uhr hier, sind schon 10k Leute dort, damit ihr mal sehen könnt, womit ihr eure Amperes demnächst ordentlich befeuern könnt^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iuiO6rqYV4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Nee danke. 

Bin schon bestens versorgt, was die Basis angeht. 

GPU find' ich aktuell viel wichtiger.  Is mein letzter Baustein der fehlt.
edit: Und dieser ist _schon bestellt und bezahlt_. Muss nur noch kommen. Dann is mein System feddich.


PS: Freue mich aber natürlich für alle AMD Interessenten. Sowohl was CPU/Basis angeht, als auch GPU, was bald kommt.  
Is für alle genug dabei.

Nicht zuletzt natürlich auch für die "Konsoleros". Was ich bisher gesehen hab, von der next Gen(beides Xbox/PS) sah klasse aus. 

Also: Für _alle_ Zocker is gesorgt.


edit2: Aber hier geht's ja eigentlich um Ampere. Von daher ... macht mal hinne, Asus und lasst meine Strix OC rüberwachsen !


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

Hier noch nen schöneres Bild


			https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/759033733591334953/763736007043973150/unknown.png
		


Ne Strix Bestellung hab ich auch noch laufen, ggf. je nach Situation geb ich die dann an Freunde oder im Forum etc weiter bei Interesse (bräuchte nen neues Netzteil dank 3x 8 Pin - falls ich das eh holen muss werde ich vll die TUF vk dann)

@Chris hab 2x16GB 4000er RAM aber der startet auf dem XMP Takt leider nicht - vll mit AMD in paar Jahren - 2x8GB ist da wohl einfacher zu starten da Single Rank - gibt ja viele Dinge die da rein spielen.

Ich bleib auf jedenfall vorerst bei meinem treuen 8700k - vll kann man ja mit Zen 3 nen 9900k oä. gebraucht schnappen oder Zen 3 oä. reizt zu sehr nächstes Jahr - bin immer noch am überlegen mal richtig viel zu investieren - min. 20GB Karte und Custom Wakü, starke CPU etc. - so viel wie halt grad noch Sinn ergibt ohne komplett sinnlos Geld zu verblasen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Jo, hab 32GB 3600er laufen. Is auch schon nice.
Dafür, dass die Kiste in benchmarks vielleicht schneller laufen würde, mach ich jetzt nicht 16GB raus. 

Das Rekorde jagen, überlass ich Anderen.

Ich freue mich lieber, was 24/7 geht(mit echtem Zocksystem, was ich tatsächlich täglich genau so nutze). 

Is auf jeden Fall ne gute Basis, für ne 80er Ampere. Passt eigentlich ganz gut für n WQHD System.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

Hier mal noch Waterforce Variante - ka ob die Bilder schon bekannt sind schadet ja nix


			https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/759033733591334953/763744662195273768/17092303632l.png
		


Ja meine laufen auch 3600 CL16, gibts irgendwo Infos welche Subtimings wichtig sind und wie man da optimieren kann, sollte man mal schauen ob man lieber 34xx oä. und CL14 erreicht?

In der neuen PCGH steht auch bissl was zu CPUs und den neuen Karten aber jetzt keine eindeutige Antwort imho.

Mein 2. Bildschirm flackert mehrmals pro Minute ganz kurz im unteren Bereich seit der 3080 (vorher kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern - woran kann das liegen (anderes Kabel bzw DP-HDMI Adapter hat es gelöst vll das billig Kabel nicht mehr ok - Problem gelöst)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> In der neuen PCGH steht auch bissl was zu CPUs und den neuen Karten



Wobei man die Benchmarks von PCGH meist vergessen kann, was die CPUs angeht, so lange "nach Spezifikation" getestet wird(ich empfehle das Kleingedruckte zu lesen  ). Deswegen guck ich mir die gar nicht mehr an.
Es gibt glaub ich keinen 9900k Nutzer, der Speicher so langsam laufen lässt.

Manchmal sieht man auch 9900k OC Ergebnisse. Die sind dann aussagekräftig.
Aber is nicht immer so. Beim 9900k is OC halt die Regel, nicht die Ausnahme.

PS: Hab mir jetzt extra noch mal die Mühe gemacht, in der Ausgabe 10 in die CPU Benchmarks zu schauen, ob jetzt auf den ersten Blick klar wird, wie der 9900k getestet wird, also mit welchem Speicherspeed.

Hab jetzt 2 Minuten gesucht und nur das gefunden:" _nutzen für die Tests ein Patriot Viper Gaming 32-GiB-Kit, welches von Haus aus per XM-Profil mit DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-36 betrieben, und dann nur noch _*auf die jeweilige maximale Taktfrequenz der Herstellerfreigabe forciert wird*. "

Heißt dann wohl nicht wenigstens 3200er Speed ?
Was hat denn der 9900k noch mal "offiziell" ?
2600er ?
2400er Speed ?

Das is mir echt zu blöd, da überhaupt Zeit zu investieren, da rein zu schauen.
Jetzt müsste ich in den offiziellen Spezifikationen von Intel suchen ...


edit:

Ok ... endlich gefunden:

DDR4-*2666*

Nee danke. Können sie behalten die Benchmarks.  
Is wohl nach wie vor so.


edit: Was ich nur sagen wollte:

Und natürlich ist so ein 9900k mit anständigem Speicherspeed, also _nicht_ 2666 MHz, sondern schneller, eine sehr gute Basis, *für Ampere GPUs !*
Freue mich auf die 3080 zu meinem System. 

Noch n edit: Danke für den Hinweis, Sunburst.  Ende der CPU Sachen. Nu wieder nur GPU.


----------



## sunburst1988 (8. Oktober 2020)

Son kleines Bisschen kommst du hier gerade vom Thema ab


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Um wieder only ontopic zu sein ...
Wurde das hier schon erwähnt ?









						GIGABYTE announces GeForce RTX 3090 and RTX 3080 AORUS XTREME series - VideoCardz.com
					

GIGABYTE Launches AORUS GeForce RTX™ 30 series graphics cards Powered by MAX-COVERED COOLING AORUS XTREME vs AORUS MASTER Taipei, Taiwan, October 8th, 2020 – GIGABYTE, the world’s leading premium gaming hardware manufacturer, today announced the highest level of AORUS GeForce RTX™ 30 series...




					videocardz.com
				




Edit 1905 MHz ? Hm ...
Glaub die Strix OC gibt offiziell 1935MHz boost an.

Na dann hab ich ja das Richtige bestellt.


----------



## sunburst1988 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ohne 3090 Aorus Extreme? Ohne mich.

Aber noch ist das Rennen offen. Wenn ich die Extreme vor der Strix OC bekommen kann wirds die 

Edit: Wobei eine 3090 Aorus Master auf einem X570 Aorus Master natürlich auch cool wär. Das wäre aber wohl der falsche Grund bestimmte Hardware zu kaufen


----------



## big-maec (8. Oktober 2020)

Auf der Asus Webshop Seite könnt Ihr euch jetzt eintragen für eine Produktbenachrichtigung.








						ASUS Onlineshop
					

Verbessertes Design ✓ NVIDIA Ampere Streaming-Multiprozessoren ✓ rekordverdächtiger Kühlleistung ✓ Axial-Tech-Lüfterdesign ▻ Jetzt kaufen!




					webshop.asus.com


----------



## sunburst1988 (8. Oktober 2020)

Direkt mal angemeldet.

Und immer noch für 1.634,90 € Erstaunlich...


----------



## big-maec (8. Oktober 2020)

Traurig zu sehen das bei diesem Preise keine Lieferbar ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Nice ! Danke für den Hinweis !

Und  841,90 €  für die Strix OC is durchaus attraktiv !


----------



## SayprenShepard (8. Oktober 2020)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet. Es scheint sich nämlich auch gerade heraus zu kristallisieren, dass Cyberport Leute bevorzugt behandelt die die Karte im Laden ab holen... Kotzt mich gerade ziemlich an...


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2020)

736€ für die TUF? Nice price, da könnte ich glatt fast schwach werden^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Also in der derzeitigen Situation wäre ich zufrieden, wenn ich von einer der beiden Seiten eine Karte zugeschickt bekomme.

Falls ich ne Nachricht kriegen sollte, dass die Strix OC dort im Webshop von Asus verfügbar ist, bestelle ich dort.
Is ja auch noch mal ca. 35€ günstiger, als bei meiner Cyberport Bestellung.

edit:



Duvar schrieb:


> 736€ für die TUF? Nice price, da könnte ich glatt fast schwach werden^^



Auf jeden Fall n Spitzenangebot ! Die TUF hatte ich zuerst bestellt, aber dann nach ner Woche storniert, als ich dann doch lieber ne Strix OC haben wollte.

Hoffentlich rächt sich das nicht irgendwann und die TUF kriegt man 2 Monate früher, als die Strix OC. 

Jedenfalls gefällt mir der Kühler der TUF sehr.
Auch der Extra Speicherbausteinkühler.

PS: Hab gar keine Bestätigungs-Email(mit dem Link zum Bestätigen) bekommen. Überlastet ?


----------



## big-maec (8. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Hab mich auch mal angemeldet. Es scheint sich nämlich auch gerade heraus zu kristallisieren, dass Cyberport Leute bevorzugt behandelt die die Karte im Laden ab holen... Kotzt mich gerade ziemlich an...


Mich nicht, habe Store Abholung. Habe aber bis jetzt immer noch kein Termin.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hab auch nur ne Info bekommen, dass die strikt nach Bestelldatum gehen.
Man kann auch nix beschleunigen, wenn man die Versandart ändert, wie ich es verstanden habe.

Klar dann evtl. 1 Tag schneller, per Express, aber am Versanddatum ändert es nix.
(Also kann man auch ruhig Billigversand nehmen, wie ich  )

PS: Habt ihr n Bestätigungslink zugeschickt bekommen ?
Bei mir tut sich nix.


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also in der derzeitigen Situation wäre ich zufrieden, wenn ich von einer der beiden Seiten eine Karte zugeschickt bekomme.
> 
> Falls ich ne Nachricht kriegen sollte, dass die Strix OC dort im Webshop von Asus verfügbar ist, bestelle ich dort.
> Is ja auch noch mal ca. 35€ günstiger, als bei meiner Cyberport Bestellung.
> ...


Black Friday (27.11) gibts die TUF für 600-650€
Immer mit der Ruhe^^ Gleich erstmal die Zen 3 Vorstellung genießen. Beginnt um 18 Uhr der Livestream, oder man kann auch beim 8auer seinem Youtube Kanal schauen um 17.45Uhr. Wird interessant.


----------



## SayprenShepard (8. Oktober 2020)

Ne Bestätigungslink habe ich auch nicht bekommen.

Ich bin gespannt ob da heute noch ne Versandbenachrichtung kommt. Laut Berichten im Internet dürfen wohl einige Besteller ihre Strix Karten aus den Läden abholen obwohl diese teilweise erst am 24.9. oder 28.9. bestellt haben.....
Meine Bestellung war am 18.9.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Gleich erstmal die Zen 3 Vorstellung genießen



Also ich werd's wohl nicht gucken, da ich ziemliches Marketing vermute, halt _Werbung_ und kein echtes Kaufinteresse habe.

Von den Wünschen würde ich mich freuen, wenn AMD diesmal in Gamingleistung _deutlich_ vor Intel liegt und insgesamt ne tolle Modernisierung in allen Bereichen hinlegt.
Dazu halt noch Preis-/Leistungskracher, wie den 5600 

Aber ich lass mich schon wieder ablenken.  Back to Ampere ! 



Duvar schrieb:


> die TUF für 600-650€



Das wär's natürlich n absoluter Knaller, so kurz nach Release, für so eine starke Karte.



SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Ne Bestätigungslink habe ich auch nicht bekommen.



Ok ... bisher immer noch nix bei mir.
Mal schaun ...


edit:

So ... *da kam die Mail mit Bestätigungslink* ! Alles tutti !


----------



## big-maec (8. Oktober 2020)

Bestätigungslink habe ich bekommen. Alles paletti bei mir.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> durfen wohl einige Besteller ihre Strix Karten aus den Läden abholen obwohl diese teilweise erst am 24.9. oder 28.9. bestellt haben.....



What ?

Meine Bestellung war auch in dem Rahmen. Aber noch tut sich nix.

Wir müssen natürlich noch zwischen Strix und Strix OC unterscheiden, ein kleiner, aber sehr feiner Unterschied ! 
Is ja wie bei der Master und der Xtreme von Aorus.


----------



## big-maec (8. Oktober 2020)

3080 oder 3090?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Also ich wäre für die 3080, falls mich jemand fragt.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

Bei Cyberport hab ich am Releasetag die 3080 Strix bestellt und Liefertermin von letzter Mail war Jan 21 - hoffe Platzhalter.

Naja hab nen neues Ergebnis mit OC meiner TUF OC 3080, 12k geknackt 


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/51427025?
		


+150 Chiptakt
+1000 VRAM 
110% PT
100% Lüfterspeed.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> hoffe Platzhalter



Da geh ich schwer von aus, denn zwischenzeitlich erschienene Daten, wann was vorrätig sein soll, sind wieder verschwunden, von der HP.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Also mich beschleicht immer mehr das Gefühl das rein gar nicht chronologisch ausgeliefert wird, man liest immer mehr Einträge bei denen Leute die selben Karten Tage später mit Shopabholung bestellt haben und diese dann ein paar Tage später in den Händen halten. Hier hat einer gleich 4 Karten unter anderem die Strixx ausm Store geholt... Seite 532.
Langsam bin bissel pissed off... 

@Gurdi du hast doch gute Verbindungen, sorg mal für Aufklärung...









						[Sammelthread] - Der Nvidia Ampere Verfügbarkeitsthread (LINKS ONLY! NO SPAM!)
					

Aufgrund der aktuellen Liefer-Situation - und um die Ampere Sammelthreads zu entlasten: alles zum Thema NVIDIA AMPERE Verfügbarkeiten hier rein.  Hardwareluxx Verfügbarkeits Hinweise:  In diesen Thread werden durch einen Bot von Moderator @ralle_h Direktlinks aktuell verfügbarer Karten mit...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Interessant, warum testet AMD auf ihrem Event ihren neuen 5900x mit einer 2080 Ti obwohl Sie am Ende schon mal einen Einblick auf Big navi geben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SayprenShepard (8. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wir müssen natürlich noch zwischen Strix und Strix OC unterscheiden, ein kleiner, aber sehr feiner Unterschied !
> Is ja wie bei der Master und der Xtreme von Aorus.



Ja ich weiss. Hab aber auch bei Twitter mit jemandem geschrieben der seine OC am 28.9. bestellt hat und sie jetzt aus dem Laden abholen darf... Richtig super!

Der Bestätigungslink von Asus kam gerade eben.




Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Interessant, warum testet AMD auf ihrem Event ihren neuen 5900x mit einer 2080 Ti obwohl Sie am Ende schon mal einen Einblick auf Big navi geben:



Sie hätten es ja auf ner 3080 gemacht, bekommen aber keine.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

So, nachdem auch klar ist, dass die neuen AMDs besser als die RTX 3080 sind, bitte storniert alle, ich erbarme mich freiwillig und nimm Nvidia die 3090 ab...


----------



## sLiX (8. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Bei Cyberport hab ich am Releasetag die 3080 Strix bestellt und Liefertermin von letzter Mail war Jan 21 - hoffe Platzhalter.
> 
> Naja hab nen neues Ergebnis mit OC meiner TUF OC 3080, 12k geknackt
> 
> ...



Das kann ich toppen! 


			https://www.3dmark.com/pr/316615


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

ich auch lade später mal das neue Ergebnis hoch, jetzt bin ich gerade dabei zu schauen was Alltags stabil ist beim Gaming und wie dann die Benches etc sind ohne 100% Lüfter etc


----------



## sLiX (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein 1800MHz 0,787v UV Profil hat sich übrigens als nicht stabil herausgestellt. War überall absolut stabil, aber nach 3-4 Stunden Division2 am Stück kackts dann ab.. Mit 1780MHz läuft es aber.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

über die Kurve eingestellt oder wie genau?


----------



## sLiX (8. Oktober 2020)

Ja genau, im Afterburner.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> der seine OC am 28.9. bestellt hat und sie jetzt aus dem Laden abholen darf... Richtig super!



Bist du auch sicher, dass das korrekt ist ?
Bisher hab ich bei Usern noch keine Strix OC in freier Wildbahn gesehen ...


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Bist du auch sicher, dass das korrekt ist ?
> Bisher hab ich bei Usern noch keine Strix OC in freier Wildbahn gesehen ...











						[Sammelthread] - Der Nvidia Ampere Verfügbarkeitsthread (LINKS ONLY! NO SPAM!)
					

Aufgrund der aktuellen Liefer-Situation - und um die Ampere Sammelthreads zu entlasten: alles zum Thema NVIDIA AMPERE Verfügbarkeiten hier rein.  Hardwareluxx Verfügbarkeits Hinweise:  In diesen Thread werden durch einen Bot von Moderator @ralle_h Direktlinks aktuell verfügbarer Karten mit...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				





Seite 537, der 5. Post, großes Bild...


----------



## SayprenShepard (8. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Bist du auch sicher, dass das korrekt ist ?
> Bisher hab ich bei Usern noch keine Strix OC in freier Wildbahn gesehen ...







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1314184219598508042

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gibt sogar einen user der beides probiert hat. OK ist einmal OC und einmal non OC. Entscheidet ist aber, dass er seine OC wesentlich später bestellt hat als ich und sie im Laden abholen darf wärend bei mir keine Lieferzeitangabe gemacht wird.

Und bei Reddit gibts auch einen User der schreibt, dass er gleichzeitig am 24.09. mit nem Freund bestellt hat. Sein Freund zur Abholung und er für den Versand. Sein Freund konnte das Ding schon abholen aber als er dort angerufen hat hies es Versand kann noch bis Januar dauern.





__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/j6mvhv/_/g7zz68i

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hm ... okey ?
Interessant allemal.

Tja ... was bleibt uns da ?

Abwarten, Kaffee trinken und hoffen, dass wir die nächsten sind.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Und das wäre schon auf einen Straftatbestand zu prüfen. Rechtsgeschäfte tätigen und Berufung falscher Tatsachen um  Vorleistungen zu erschleichen...


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2020)

Wo hast du denn geordert?
Das mit den Abholen ist so ne Sache.
Ein simples Rechenbespiel:

2000€ bezahlt via PayPal davon 2,5% sind satte 50 Euro Differenz.
Evtl. noch subventionierter Versand + Fernabsatzgesetz.
Also, an wen würdet IHR verkaufen?


----------



## SayprenShepard (8. Oktober 2020)

Cyberport,
da ist nichts mit subventionierter Versand, den habe ich extra gezahlt.
Und das mit Paypal kann ja wohl kein Argument sein? Die haben meine Kohle bereits und stehen damit verdammt nochmal in ner Bringschuld. Wenn mich das als Händler stört biete ich das halt nicht an, fertig.
Das ist Verarschung am Kunden nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn geordert?
> Das mit den Abholen ist so ne Sache.
> Ein simples Rechenbespiel:
> 
> ...


Jeder der ein Produkt verkauft und die Auftragsbestätigung raus schickt, ist ein zweiseitiges Rechtgeschäft eingegangen, also Träger von Rechten und Pflichten. Wenn der Kunde mit Paypal bezahlt hat, hat dieser seinen Vertrag erfüllt und muss nur noch die Abnahme des Rechtsgegenstandes sicherstellen. Nun muss der Verkäufer seine Pflicht erfüllen, für die er schließlich eine Vorleistung entgegen genommen hat.
Nun kann er nicht liefern, ist das eine Sache, aber kann er theoretisch macht es aber nicht unter berufung einer Falschbehauptung und verkauft die Ware wo anders, weils ihm besser gefällt, hat er Vetragsbruch begangen und zusätzlich falsche Tatsachen behauptet-> Das ist Betrug.
Was meinst du was los wäre wenn man einfach endlos viele Aufträge annehmen könnte und dann die Ware so beleifern wie es gerade für einen am günstigsten ist. Das wäre Marktanarchie...

CP bewegt sich auf sehr sehr dünnem Eis! P.s. der Verkauf von schon eigentlich vertriebener/versprochener Ware, an einen 3. , weil es lukrativer ist, könnte man auch unter dem Aspekt der Unterschlagung ahnden...


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

Also ich hab im Laden abgeholt aber mit Paypal bezahlt also daran liegts nicht auch Cyberport.


----------



## Duvar (8. Oktober 2020)

Geht doch wenn der Preis stimmt +16GB VRAM.
Schnitt 96,5% vs 3080.
Plus keine finalen Treiber und vllt sogar nicht mal die Speerspitze


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2020)

Es kommt ja auch meist noch hinzu das der Transfer der Bestellung deutlich schneller abgewickelt wird bei Abholung, vor allem wenn man vor Ort zahlt entfällt das ganze Prozedere mit PayPal und Co.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht mit ersten Strix OC im Markt, beim Endkunden gerechnet. Positiv: Es tut sich was. Heißt, _für uns_ steigen auch die Chancen.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

@Gurdi wie gesagt hab im Shop abgeholt aber bei Bestellung mit Paypal bezahlt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auch meist noch hinzu das der Transfer der Bestellung deutlich schneller abgewickelt wird bei Abholung, vor allem wenn man vor Ort zahlt entfällt das ganze Prozedere mit PayPal und Co.


Alles schön und gut für CP, aber Rechtsbruch bleibt Rechtsbruch...


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> @Gurdi wie gesagt hab im Shop abgeholt aber bei Bestellung mit Paypal bezahlt.


Ich will das jetzt gar nicht auf spezielle Shops oder einzelne Userberichte hier verstanden wissen.
Einfach nur mal so generelle Gedankengänge. Das lässt sich alles nicht sauber nachvollziehen am Ende, ich denke die Shops werden das schlicht nach eingegangener Bestellung abarbeiten. Man sollte da nicht zu viel rein interpretieren.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> @Gurdi wie gesagt hab im Shop abgeholt aber bei Bestellung mit Paypal bezahlt.


Ich tippe darauf, dass Sie auf Abholung im Shop setzen, weil vermutlich so die uneingeschränkte Widerrufsfrist bei Fernabsatzgeschäften nicht mehr zieht...


Zitat aus dem artikel:

_*Sofern der Kaufvertrag zwischen Verbraucher und Händler allein über das Internet im Rahmen eines dafür organisierten Vertriebssystems wie eBay abgeschlossen wird, besteht das Widerrufsrecht. Umstände nach Vertragsschluss wie beispielsweise die Abholung oder auch die Bezahlart spielen keine Rolle. Wird die endgültige Kaufentscheidung allerdings erst im Laden getroffen, besteht kein Widerrufsrecht. 







						Ware online bestellt – gilt das Widerrufsrecht auch bei Abholung im Laden?
					

Häufig besteht die Möglichkeit, online bestellte Ware im Ladengeschäft des Händlers abzuholen. Bestellt ein Verbraucher Produkte über das Internet von einem Händler, kann...




					www.it-recht-kanzlei.de
				



.*_


----------



## SayprenShepard (8. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Shops werden das schlicht nach eingegangener Bestellung abarbeiten. Man sollte da nicht zu viel rein interpretieren.



Was nicht sein kann wenn einer am 28.9. seine Karte bestellt, und diese heute abholen darf wärend ich am 18.9. bestellt habe und immer noch nicht den Hauch einer Karte sehe


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Das is n Argument. 

PS: Rufen wir morgen da an und fragen ob wir unsere Karte auch im Shop abholen dürfen ?
Also ich hätte kein Problem damit, denn so lange die Karte funzt werde ich die sicher nicht zurückgeben wollen.


----------



## SayprenShepard (8. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Rufen wir morgen da an und fragen ob wir unsere Karte auch im Shop abholen dürfen ?



Leider ist bei mir keiner in der Nähe. Der nächste ist in Hamburg 2 Stunden entfernt.... Sonst hätte ich das wahrscheinlich sowieso gemacht.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Leider ist bei mir keiner in der Nähe. Der nächste ist in Hamburg 2 Stunden entfernt.... Sonst hätte ich das wahrscheinlich sowieso gemacht.


2 stunden würde ich in kauf nehmen, wenn du dann dafür nicht mehr 3 Wochen oder länger warten musst...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Was sind 2, oder 4 Stunden, vs. 2, oder 4 Wochen(Monate???   ). ?


----------



## artorias (8. Oktober 2020)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es sich bei den strix Karten der Händler um Rückläufer handelt. Eventuell sind das die Karten mit einem weniger guten Chip, die von den Benchmark Jägern jetzt alle refundet werden. Würde auch so ein bisschen erklären, warum manche ihre Karte so schnell erhalten haben. Glaube nicht daß in irgendwelche Händler oder PC Shops ne lange Vorbesteller Liste haben. Oder reden wir hier von richtig dicken fischen wie alternate/MF und Co?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich tippe darauf, dass Sie auf Abholung im Shop setzen, weil vermutlich so die uneingeschränkte Widerrufsfrist bei Fernabsatzgeschäften nicht mehr zieht...



Die Scalper fallen halb langsam aber sicher auch auf die Fresse mit den Karten und schicken die Dinger dann zurück nachdem die 10x pro Shop geordert haben. Die sind dann auch noch so dreist, reißen die Folien ab und binnen sich die Chips. Die 3090 kriegt man auch nur noch schwer verkauft, was auch logisch ist. Ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch wird eBay mit PayPal wählen. Das sind dann mal gerade so 12,5% VK Provision. Eine Karte für 1800@ muss da dann schon mindestens 2050@ bringen nur um die Kosten rein zu holen....

Für Kleinanzeigen ist der Artikel schlicht zu teuer und so Summen schleppen die meisten nicht gerne in der Tasche rum zu unbekannten in Timbuktu. Das ist fast wie Kokshandel...


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

artorias schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es sich bei den strix Karten der Händler um Rückläufer handelt. Eventuell sind das die Karten mit einem weniger guten Chip, die von den Benchmark Jägern jetzt alle refundet werden. Würde auch so ein bisschen erklären, warum manche ihre Karte so schnell erhalten haben. Glaube nicht daß in irgendwelche Händler oder PC Shops ne lange Vorbesteller Liste haben. Oder reden wir hier von richtig dicken fischen wie alternate/MF und Co?


die dicken


Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Scalper fallen halb langsam aber sicher auch auf die Fresse mit den Karten und schicken die Dinger dann zurück nachdem die 10x pro Shop geordert haben. Die sind dann auch noch so dreist, reißen die Folien ab und binnen sich die Chips. Die 3090 kriegt man auch nur noch schwer verkauft, was auch logisch ist. Ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch wird eBay mit PayPal wählen. Das sind dann mal gerade so 12,5% VK Provision. Eine Karte für 1800@ muss da dann schon mindestens 2050@ bringen nur um die Kosten rein zu holen....
> 
> Für Kleinanzeigen ist der Artikel schlicht zu teuer und so Summen schleppen die meisten nicht gerne in der Tasche rum zu unbekannten in Timbuktu. Das ist fast wie Kokshandel...


Hoffe ich doch, dass mit den Folien tut mir leid für die Händler und die möglichen Käufer. Eine gut original verpackte Karte kannst du gleich retourniert weiter schicken, eine geöffnete halt nicht mehr. Den Scalpern wünsche ich so heftigen Durchfall, dass sie es nicht schaffen ihre Karten rechtzeitig zu retournieren und auf denen sitzen bleiben, im besten Fall mit Verlust verkaufen müssen...


----------



## Anthropos (8. Oktober 2020)

artorias schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es sich bei den strix Karten der Händler um Rückläufer handelt.


So viel ich weiß, wären Rückläufer dann aber keine "neuen" Karten mehr und dürften auch nicht mehr also solche verkauft werden. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

artorias schrieb:


> Oder reden wir hier von richtig dicken fischen wie alternate/MF und Co?



Eher leicht voluminöser. 









						Cyberport – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




PS: Ich ruf da morgen mal an und frag ob ich die Karte auch im Shop abholen kann. Is nur ne halbe Stunde entfernt von mir.
Von der Arbeit noch näher.

Würde die auf jeden Fall behalten, so fern funktionsfähig.

edit: Da in der Nähe gibt's auch n Alternate. Aber alles viel zu teuer. 
Kam nie in Frage.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß, wären Rückläufer dann aber keine "neuen" Karten mehr und dürften auch nicht mehr also solche verkauft werden. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ist mehr oder weniger richtig. Die Frage liegt in der Definition von Neu und Gebraucht, alles etwas schwammig. Alternate machts das so, dass die Karten im  Outlet angeboten werden, umso weniger "Gebrauchspuren" umso teurer bzw. näher am Neupreis...


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2020)

Handhabt jeder Shop anders, in der aktuellen Lage werden die Dinger bei den meisten einfach neu zugeklebt und verschickt. Da wird sich kaum einer beschweren wegen ner Folie...


----------



## artorias (8. Oktober 2020)

Achso ich dachte die Leute besorgen sich die Karten bei irgendwelchen Hinterhofläden 😄. Gibt ja Leute die ziehen bei der Jagd auf die Karten echt alle Register. 

Aber größeren Händlern ist sowas tatsächlich seltsam. Ich mein msi war ja auch nicht untätig wenn man die News so nen bisschen verfolgt hat. Oder die Storys der Besitzer sind einfach frei erfunden und sollen die Leute (mich) nur triggern.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Übrigens an die Strixx Warteschlange...  3 Wochen hat er gewartet und am Releasetag um 15:20 bestellt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

das mit dem nicht zurückschicken ist aus meiner Sicht viel wahrscheinlicher - einfach Karte save verkauft und kein Ärger außer im Garantiefall danach.

Meine Strix z.B. ist auf Versand gekauft (generell kommt die ja auch später).

Ich musste auch unterschreiben beim Abholen das die Ware bei Abholung einwandfrei ist, war sogar nochmal in nem härteren Karton verpackt - hätte ich wohl auspacken können habe ich aber nicht gemacht (also komplett - es aus der Karton Verpackung auszupacken wurde mir eh angeboten da es nicht in Rucksack gepackt hab)
Aber gut für 730€ bin ich zufrieden, Cyberport nimmt übrigens nicht am Programm Teil das man nen Game oä. dazu bekommt wie einige andere Händler.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Oktober 2020)

Es geht voran.


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Auch interessant





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthropos (8. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Auch interessant


Welcher Anbieter? Quelle?


----------



## Metamorph83 (8. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Welcher Anbieter? Quelle?


Keine Ahnung hab ich ausm Luxx Forum, warte noch auf Antwort woher die Folie kommt.









						[Sammelthread] - Der Nvidia Ampere Verfügbarkeitsthread (LINKS ONLY! NO SPAM!)
					

Aufgrund der aktuellen Liefer-Situation - und um die Ampere Sammelthreads zu entlasten: alles zum Thema NVIDIA AMPERE Verfügbarkeiten hier rein.  Hardwareluxx Verfügbarkeits Hinweise:  In diesen Thread werden durch einen Bot von Moderator @ralle_h Direktlinks aktuell verfügbarer Karten mit...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				





Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Welcher Anbieter? Quelle?


Scan UK, ich denke in etwa so wird auch D beliefert... Ist zumindest  zum abschätzen ganz gut.


----------



## blautemple (8. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganz witzig mal die Verteilung des Power Budgets zu sehen. Der Kern selbst braucht gerade mal ca 185W.


----------



## Ishe (8. Oktober 2020)

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, ich hab am 17.09.20 die RTX 3080 Gigabyte Gaming OC bei Alternate bestellt. Geliefert wurde sie am 01.10.20.

Keinerlei Abstürze, weder mit dem "alten" und "neuen" Treiber. Karte boostet über mehrere stunden zwischen 1950 und 1985 Mhz ohne Hand angelegt zu haben und wird nicht wärmer als 62°C.

Im Desktopbetrieb, also beim Surfen inkl. Twitchstream mit 2 UHD-Monitoren taktet sie auf geschmeidigen 210-240Mhz.

Die "Strombuchsen" sind bei meiner Gigabyte Karte *bombenfest*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warte allerdings ebenfalls noch auf eine 3080er Strix, da ich seit Jahren sehr zufrieden mit Asus-Karten bin und unbedingt die Strix möchte


----------



## blautemple (8. Oktober 2020)

Und das Wichtigste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit dem heutigen Firmware Update endlich wieder inkl. Adaptive Sync/GSync Compatible...
Musste aber auch einige Kabel durchtesten bis ich eines erwischt habe das mit den HDMI 2.1 Specs klarkommt.

Die gängigen Monitore können mich mal, ich bleibe jetzt bei meinem LG OLED48CX


----------



## big-maec (9. Oktober 2020)

Neben *Gurdis *Beitrag  finde ich diesen Beitrag von *skullbringer* auf Igors Seite auch sehr gut. Schöne Morgenlektüre, aber vorher Kaffee machen.









						Die Ampere-Launch Nachwirkungen – Über die Verkettung von Umständen und schuld sind am Ende eh wieder alle und niemand | Community-Editorial | igor´sLAB
					

Da Ihr wisst, dass auf unserer Seite die Community eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt, haben auch die Forenmitglieder natürlich nicht nur eine eigene, private Meinung, sondern hier auch die…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Geht doch wenn der Preis stimmt +16GB VRAM.
> Schnitt 96,5% vs 3080.
> Plus keine finalen Treiber und vllt sogar nicht mal die Speerspitze


ich tipp eher auf Speerspitze mit fertigen Treibern und Cherrypick Benchmakrs

warum sollten sie sich denn absichtlich schlecht darstellen und die nächsten 3 Wochen potentielle Käufer verlieren?

ich mein unglaublich viele RTX 3080/3090 gibts zwar nicht aber nen paar werden weltweit schon verkauft werden


mit dem ersten Doom Benchmark auf Vega haben sie damals auch versucht den Hype zu bremsen

hat aber leider viele nicht interessiert .. die hamm dann fröhlich weiter gehypt bis der ChooChoo Zug gegen die Wand gebrettert ist


Edit: zusätzlich wurde auch noch mit nem 5900 getestet


----------



## Duvar (9. Oktober 2020)

Man weiß es halt noch nicht, vllt hat AMD eine Überraschung parat, wenn nicht auch gut, selbst wenn es cherrypicked Games sind (war Borderlands net ein vorrangig Nvidia Titel? Wie dem auch sei,  wie gesagt, selbst wenn cherrypicked, die Performance scheint ordentlich zu sein. Ich wäre ja mit 2080Ti Performance zu nem anständigen Preis zufrieden, scheint aber wohl deutlich mehr zu sein, man muss halt bedenken, wo AMD her kommt und laut den aktuellen Resultaten ist man in etwa auf 2x5700 Niveau, was eine solide Leistung ist, dazu wie gesagt der üppige VRAM.
Mal sehen was die uns in 19 Tagen auftischen, wichtig ist auch wie der Verbrauch ist und ob man per OC/UV noch was rausholen kann bzw wie viel, denn sonderlich die Performance steigern ist ja nicht mit Ampere, eventuell kann AMD also noch etwas aufschließen per OC, falls die gezeigte Karte denn die Speerspitze ist, was wir aktuell nicht wissen + keine finalen Treiber, da kann sich also noch ordentlich was tun. Was meinst du wie der Hype abgeht, wenn Lisa Su bekannt gibt, dass die gestern gezeigten Karten nicht die Top Karte war von AMD? Da Nvidia sowieso kaum was liefern kann, machen die 19 Tage warten auch nicht groß was aus. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt. Man muss aber auch an die RT Performance denken, wird auch relevant so langsam.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Oktober 2020)

Boarderlands 3 is AMD Partnertitel 

hype ruhig weiter ... ich ess derweil Popkorn


----------



## Adamska88 (9. Oktober 2020)

Also wenn meine Release bei Caseking georderte GPU nicht da ist zum AMD release & diese auch Lieferbar seien sollte...
Dann wird es wohl doch BigNavi... Keine lust mehr auf meine 1060 6GB


----------



## Duvar (9. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Boarderlands 3 is AMD Partnertitel
> 
> hype ruhig weiter ... ich ess derweil Popkorn


Ich esse derweil Döner^^

Was für hypen? Bin am chillen und warten, zocke eh nicht wirklich Games seit längerem 
Der Titel sieht mir nicht so sehr nach AMD Titel aus wenn ich die Performance der RX 5700 vergleiche^^
Die 1080Ti ist 33% vorn!

Sooo jetzt bringt AMD eine Karte raus, die laut Hexus 42% über der 2080Ti thront in dem Game, was sagt man dazu?

Edit:

Sry hatte die falsche Auflösung muss ja 4k badass vergleichen da ist die 1080Ti noch viel weiter vor der RX5700 
Erstes Bild war 1440p.

Überleg mal AMD hat satte 42% auf die 2080Ti gepackt nun und die 2080Ti ist 85% schneller als die RX 5700!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich esse derweil Döner^^
> 
> Was für hypen? Bin am chillen und warten, zocke eh nicht wirklich Games seit längerem
> Der Titel sieht mir nicht so sehr nach AMD Titel aus wenn ich die Performance der RX 5700 vergleiche^^
> ...


bei aktuellen PCGH Benchmarks liegt die 5700XT nur 2% hinter der 2080Super in 1440p

und in 4K Badass sind die 8GB wohl zu wenig


und wegen Partnertitel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7GlJrKGz5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (9. Oktober 2020)

8-10GB sind so gut wie dasselbe (nicht empfehlenswert), only 16GB+ rulez^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> 8-10GB sind so gut wie dasselbe (nicht empfehlenswert), only 16GB+ rulez^^


da stimm ich zu

mir gings darum, dass dein Vergleich mit der 1080Ti einfach nicht sinnvoll ist

obwohl es in dx12 4K wohl keinen Unterschied macht , da sind Beide gleich schnell


so genug OT produziert ^^


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2020)

Die Benchmarks von PCGH kann man in dem Fall sowieso nicht zum Vergleich nehmen. Das ist ein Worst Case. Ich denke AMD hat eher den internen Benchmark als Referenz genommen und der produziert wesentlich höhere Bildraten wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Ich kann heute Abend aber mal zum Vergleich die 3090 durch den Bench jagen. Dann hat man zumindest einen ganz groben Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Oktober 2020)

bei den PCGH Benches gings mir nur darum, dass die 5700XT in Borderlands 3 fast genau so schnell ist wie die 2080S ... also absoluter Bestcase für AMD
(das Selbe gilt übrigens auch für Call of Duty MW)


Igor hatte gestern noch mal getestet

"
So, für die Neugierigen:
RTX 3080 FE + 9900K alles ohne OC: 63.1 FPS in Boderlands 3 Badass Ultra-HD (mit neuem Treiber)
MSI RTX 3080 GamingX + 9900K alles ohne OC: 65.4 FPS in Borderlands 3 Badass Ultra-HD (mit neuem Treiber)
MSI RTX 3090 GamingX + 9900K alles ohne OC: 74.8 FPS in Borderlands 3 Badass Ultra-HD (mit neuem Treiber)

Damit käme Big Navi in diesem Edel-Szenario knapp an eine RX 3080 ran, die aber mit einer langsameren CPU betrieben wurde. "





__





						News - AMDs Ryzen 5000 Serie und eine Vorschau auf BIG Navi - Die wichtigsten Inhalte der Präsentation zum Durchblättern
					

Nun hat AMD die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen und vieles von dem, was ich bereits in den vergangenen Wochen berichten konnte (einschließlich der finalen Taktraten) ist so auch eingetroffen. Eine deutliche Stegerung der IPC, zusammen mit deutlich mehr Takt, wir wohl Intel auch als Gaming-Chapion...




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Duvar (9. Oktober 2020)

Ob das jetzt groß einen Unterschied macht in 4k?


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bei den PCGH Benches gings mir nur darum, dass die 5700XT in Borderlands 3 fast genau so schnell ist wie die 2080S ... also absoluter Bestcase für AMD
> (das Selbe gilt übrigens auch für Call of Duty MW)
> 
> 
> ...




Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage ob dass das Topmodell war und ob es ein absoluter Bestcase war. Ähnlich wie Doom Ghost Recon Breakpoint für Ampere 
Aber ich denke das reicht jetzt auch mit Off Topic ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut für CP, aber Rechtsbruch bleibt Rechtsbruch...



Schönen guten Morgen/Mahlzeit Leute.

Hab mit CP telefoniert, die auch schon auf die Geschichten aufmerksam gemacht wurden, dass Abholer irgendwie bevorzugt behandelt werden und das is laut deren Aussage einfach nur "*fake*" von Leuten, die andere trollen/ärgern wollen.

Laut dem netten, höflichen Mitarbeiter gehen sie strikt nach Bestelleingang vor, ganz egal ob per Versand, oder Abholung bestellt wurde.

Der Mitarbeiter klang glaubwürdig.
Das kann ich aus meiner Sicht nur dazu sagen.

Es wurde mir sogar abgeraten meine Bestellung auf Abholung zu ändern, da die Bestellung wg. paypal-Bezahlung storniert werden müsste und ich dann neu bestellen müsste und in der Warteschlange dann auch bei Abholung wieder neu ganz hinten landen würde.

Warum sollten sie mir von einer Änderung abraten, damit ich nicht nach hinten rutsche, in der Warteliste, wenn sie bevorzugt Abholer behandeln würden ?
Macht keinen Sinn.

So gesehen sehe ich die Story als "fake" an und rate einfach zu Geduld.

Die Leute werden nach Bestelleingang abgefertigt und sie gehen bei jeder Bestellung davon aus, dass die Ware behalten wird(egal ob Onlinebestellung, oder per Abholung).

Es dauert halt einfach wenn man beispielsweise 800+ Bestellungen für 3080 hat, aber nur ab und zu 20 Stück zum Verteilen bekommt.

Also nicht über Sachen aufregen, die nicht stimmen, bitte.
Geduld und Warten is das einzige was wirklich funzt.

Just my 2 cents to this Story.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2020)

Die CPU spielt in dem Setting keine Rolle. Die Chips brauchen übrigens 230 Watt keine 180.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2020)

am 20.09 TUF OC bei Cyberport bestellt, am 08.10 abholbereit im store!


----------



## sunburst1988 (9. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt groß einen Unterschied macht in 4k?


Allein die Unterstüzung von PCIe 4.0 kann in diesem Fall noch ein paar FPS ausmachen.

Bis mir unabhängige Benchmarks das Gegenteil beweisen bleib ich jedenfalls bei Ampere.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> am 20.09 TUF OC bei Cyberport bestellt, am 08.10 abholbereit im store!



Viel Spaß !

Auf ne Entry-Level Karte warten is glaub ich auch ne andere Hausnummer, als auf ne Strix OC zu warten.

Die Tuf hatte ich auch vorher mal bestellt, aber die Bestellung storniert und anstelle die Strix OC bestellt. 

Aber viel Freude damit !
Die TUF hat n sehr guten Kühler und macht dem Namen diesmal alle Ehre.


----------



## Duvar (9. Oktober 2020)

Ja sind ja auch klasse Karten.
Ich würde gerne AMD supporten, falls die nicht all zu arg zurückliegen auch was RT betrifft.


----------



## Anthropos (9. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die Tuf hatte ich auch vorher mal bestellt, aber die Bestellung storniert und anstelle die Strix OC bestellt.


Kann ich verstehen. Ich warte noch auf Verfügbarkeit der 3090 Strix OC zu einem akzeptablen Preis. Ich denk mir halt, wenn ich in der Preisregion eine GPU kaufe, dann solls auch das Top-Modell sein.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Auf ne Entry-Level Karte warten is glaub ich auch ne andere Hausnummer, als auf ne Strix OC zu warten.
> 
> Die Tuf hatte ich auch vorher mal bestellt, aber die Bestellung storniert und anstelle die Strix OC bestellt.
> 
> ...



habe auch die STRIX bestellt aber TUF war eben schneller da.. Meshy-case mit 7 lüfter kommt mit der herausforderung ganz gut soweit zurecht @max 38c case, 65c GPU > aber das arbeitszimmer (28m² + 3m hohe decken) wird sehr schnell warm, also unter 20min +2-3c


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Oktober 2020)

is schon ein nettes Kärtchen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKAKH_DgvX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> habe auch die STRIX bestellt aber TUF war eben schneller da.. Meshy-case mit 7 lüfter kommt mit der herausforderung ganz gut soweit zurecht @max 38c case, 65c GPU > aber das arbeitszimmer (28m² + 3m hohe decken) wird sehr schnell warm, also unter 20min +2-3c



Ja das ist wirklich krass wie stark die GPU´s den Raum aufheizen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2020)

wirklich heftig! 
die alte MSI X Gaming kam mit OC auf 72c und hätte tagelang laufen können ohne den raum zu erwärmen,
TUF OC ohne OC läuft mit 62c und es wird sofort warm


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2020)

Die Temperatur ist ja auch egal, wenn es darum geht wie schnell und stark sich der Raum aufheizt. Da kommt es nur auf die Abwärme an und die ist bei der 3080 natürlich deutlich höher.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2020)

Die zusätzliche Abwärme des Netzteils sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## picknicker 1 (9. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Temperatur ist ja auch egal, wenn es darum geht wie schnell und stark sich der Raum aufheizt. Da kommt es nur auf die Abwärme an und die ist bei der 3080 natürlich deutlich höher.


So ist es...
Wenn ich meine 2080S ans Limit bringe (~300W) hat die dank guter WaKü keine 40°C unter max. Last. Mit CPU kommen dann noch max. 100W dazu. Und das heizt den Raum dann schon ordentlich auf... Entscheidend ist die Abwärme der Komponenten, nicht die Komponententemperatur.


----------



## Sonny330i (9. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> am 20.09 TUF OC bei Cyberport bestellt, am 08.10 abholbereit im store!



Wait.... WHAT !?

Ich hab die TUF OC am 19.09 bestellt und natürlich direkt bezahlt gehabt. 
Also gehen die ja doch strickt nach Liste ( Ironie off ).


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2020)

zieht euere GPU im idle auch 25-30W? (1monitor angeschlossen 3840x1600)


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2020)

Ja.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2020)

wie kriegen wir das auf normale 12W runter oder wenigstens unter 20W?


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich nutze 4K und 120Hz, da habe ich mich mit dem erhöhten Verbrauch abgefunden


----------



## Duvar (9. Oktober 2020)

Leute ich habe ein Problem, hab eben folgendes gesehen? (siehe Anhang)
Was soll ich jetzt tun?^^ Wann kommen die 20GB Karten raus? 
Oder Big Navi?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute ich habe ein Problem, hab eben folgendes gesehen? (siehe Anhang)
> Was soll ich jetzt tun?^^ Wann kommen die 20GB Karten raus?
> Oder Big Navi?


Big Navi war zuletzt 15.-20. November in der Gerüchte Küche

20GB 3080 hieß es mal 2H Oktober aber vor kurzem wiederum Dezember


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2020)

3080 speicher ist selten zur hälfte voll... 20GB wären einfach nice to have aber nicht für 1200,-
nur noch 24monate bis 4080 xD


----------



## NuVirus (9. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute ich habe ein Problem, hab eben folgendes gesehen? (siehe Anhang)
> Was soll ich jetzt tun?^^ Wann kommen die 20GB Karten raus?
> Oder Big Navi?


Schick ihm einfach meine oder Bau dir meine Aorus ein die liegt in der 3080 Verpackung


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Oktober 2020)

die Aorus Master is aber auch geil xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LePEsBKJYFI:215

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sonny330i (9. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute ich habe ein Problem, hab eben folgendes gesehen? (siehe Anhang)
> Was soll ich jetzt tun?^^ Wann kommen die 20GB Karten raus?
> Oder Big Navi?



Auf jeden Fall noch bis Big Navi warten. Die kleine Vorschau gestern in der Ryzen Vorstellung sah vielversprechend aus. Denke nVidia wird direkt nach Big Navi Vorstellung mit ebenfalls mehr VRam antworten. Hab eine 3080 bestellt, aber weiß noch nicht, ob ich die behalten werde wegen Big Navi. Aber zuerst müsste die Karte auch erstmal kommen xD


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 3080 speicher ist selten zur hälfte voll... 20GB wären einfach nice to have aber nicht für 1200,-
> nur noch 24monate bis 4080 xD



Das kommt wie immer auf die Spiele und die Auflösung an. In Horizon Zero Dawn habe in in 4K mit Ultra Preset mit der 2080 Ti hin und wieder Nachladeruckler gehabt. Mit der 3090 sind nach einigen Minuten 14,5 bis 15GB belegt und keine Nachladeruckler und ich bezweifle irgendwie dass das mit den kommenden Next Gen Titeln weniger wird


----------



## NuVirus (9. Oktober 2020)

Man weiß halt nie ob nur im Cache beim VRAM oder wirklich benötigt
Die 10GB hab ich in Tomb Raider schon geknackt mit der 3080


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2020)

soweit stabil
TUF OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




NuVirus schrieb:


> Man weiß halt nie ob nur im Cache beim VRAM oder wirklich benötigt
> Die 10GB hab ich in Tomb Raider schon geknackt mit der 3080


spielt das ernsthaft jemand!?
really?! xD


----------



## NuVirus (9. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> spielt das ernsthaft jemand!?
> really?! xD



Wollt mir mal nen RTX Spiel ansehen gab ne Demo, hab ich jetzt mal bissl genutzt um Benchmark laufen zu lassen zum Spiel selbst kann ich wenig sagen bisher^^


----------



## Blende8 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab gestern bei NB eine Inno3d RTX 3090 Ichill 4x ergattert die morgen geliefert wird, hab aber noch eine EVGA RTX 3090 FTW3 für weniger Geld bei Caseking in der Pipeline. Ich grübel gerade rum was ich machen soll. Zuhause bin ich eh erst frühestens nächstes Wochenende und bei der Inno stört mich ein wenig das PT von 350 Watt. Das Design ist mir egal weil die Karte die bleibt eh einen Waterblock bekommt.
Luxusprobleme nerven auch irgendwie *seufz*

Blende8


----------



## big-maec (9. Oktober 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Luxusprobleme nerven auch irgendwie *seufz*


Schau Sie dir an, ansonsten weiter verkaufen oder zurück damit.

So nebenbei Cyberport hat die 30xx Karten von der Seite genommen.


----------



## blautemple (9. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bei den PCGH Benches gings mir nur darum, dass die 5700XT in Borderlands 3 fast genau so schnell ist wie die 2080S ... also absoluter Bestcase für AMD
> (das Selbe gilt übrigens auch für Call of Duty MW)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe gerade mal nachgebenched und ich glaube Igor hat die Presets verhauen. Mit der 3090 komme ich im Badass Preset nur auf 67fps. 74fps habe ich mit dem Ultra Preset.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute ich habe ein Problem, hab eben folgendes gesehen? (siehe Anhang)
> Was soll ich jetzt tun?^^ Wann kommen die 20GB Karten raus?
> Oder Big Navi?



Meine Karte kriegst du eh nicht.


----------



## Duvar (9. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Karte kriegst du eh nicht.


Was hast du denn für eine?
Bin iwie traurig meine langjährige Begleiterin (Aorus 1080Ti Xtreme) nach über 3 Jahren in fremde Hände geben muss  Lief zu 99.9% nur brutal UV, der Typ kriegst quasi ne neue Karte^^
Die Aorus Karten sehen aber richtig geil aus mMn, aber gesalzene Preise wohl...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2020)

ist doch egal unter welchem kühlkörper die 3080 steckt; hauptsache der raum ist groß genug und gut klimatisiert


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine?



Eine schnelle.


----------



## QIX (9. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> zieht euere GPU im idle auch 25-30W? (1monitor angeschlossen 3840x1600)



Kann man im Idle von ausgehen, ja:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (9. Oktober 2020)

Im Alternate Outlet sind im Augenblick  3 Karten verfügbar.



			https://www.alternate.de/Outlet/Grafikkarten/RTX-3090


----------



## Duvar (9. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Im Alternate Outlet sind im Augenblick  3 Karten verfügbar.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/Outlet/Grafikkarten/RTX-3090


Wow was für Hammer Schnäppchen das gibbes do ganet^^


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2020)

Was en Klopper... Echt krass das Ding.


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was en Klopper... Echt krass das Ding.


Wo hastn die jetzt wieder her?


----------



## HisN (9. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> zieht euere GPU im idle auch 25-30W? (1monitor angeschlossen 3840x1600)



Manchmal auch nur 17  Und das bei "richtigem" UHD. Allerdings lasse ich am Desktop nur 120hz laufen und nicht 144.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Wo hastn die jetzt wieder her?


Gurdis Wege sind unergründlich  
Das Teil hat aber starkes Spulenfiepen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Manchmal auch nur 17  Und das bei "richtigem" UHD. Allerdings lasse ich am Desktop nur 120hz laufen und nicht 144.


17? waaas?!
moni läuft noch @75hz

echtes UHD gibt es leider nur als 16:9


----------



## HisN (9. Oktober 2020)

Was ja nicht bedeutet, das man das nicht auch (wenn es dem Game zuträglich ist) in 21:9 laufen lassen kann. Mein Monitor meldet dem Treiber sogar schon eine entsprechende Auflösung, ich muss nicht extra eine einrichten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gurdis Wege sind unergründlich
> Das Teil hat aber starkes Spulenfiepen.


Langsam nervt es mich, ich hab diese Woche effektiv den halben Arbeitstag mit F5 drücken und meine Distill Abfrage zu beobachten verbracht, trotzdem bin ich an keine gekommen und du hast schon die 3. oder 4. Karte in der Hand! 
Ich muss wohl Sonntags wieder öfters in die Kirche gehen


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2020)

Ein wenig tut Ihr mir ja schon leid das Ihr die ganze Zeit warten müsst. Echt nervig.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (9. Oktober 2020)

Von Alternate zur AORUS XTREME 3090, die nie als lieferbar gekennzeichnet war, zumindest hatten die wohl einen Liefertermin - wurde nur nicht eingehalten:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> bitte beachten Sie folgenden wichtigen Hinweis zu Ihrer Bestellung 272772306:
> 
> ...


----------



## Duvar (9. Oktober 2020)

NVIDIA limits GeForce RTX 3090/3080 Founders Edition US sales to BestBuy - VideoCardz.com
					

It appears that NVIDIA problems with the Ampere launch have not yet ended. NVIDIA limits GeForce RTX 3080/3090 FE sales to BestBuy NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition & RTX 3080 Founders Edition NVIDIA admits that its online store needs improvement and changes. As a result, for now, the...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2020)

Also defacto erstmal vom Markt. Sicher auch ne Sache der Chips derzeit, die Bordpartner fragen mehr als genug an und viel ist nicht da. Die Founders für die UVP würde da nur das Geschäft kaputt machen.
Also hab ich jetzt ne Karte deren Verkauf gerade eingestellt wurde


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> NVIDIA limits GeForce RTX 3090/3080 Founders Edition US sales to BestBuy - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> It appears that NVIDIA problems with the Ampere launch have not yet ended. NVIDIA limits GeForce RTX 3080/3090 FE sales to BestBuy NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition & RTX 3080 Founders Edition NVIDIA admits that its online store needs improvement and changes. As a result, for now, the...
> ...


hamm se doch mit der Titan RTX auch gemacht (vllt weil se Brexit Panik hatten?)

wäre doch cool wenns die bei MF und Co. gobt


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2020)

Frage ist ja dann,bleibt die Karte bei der UVP? Ich denke kaum,denn zur UVP rimmelt das Teilalle Customs in Grund und Boden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Oktober 2020)

hoff mers mal ^^

bei der Titan RTX wars ja so ... aber da war die Nachfrage auch nicht so krass


----------



## Gurdi (9. Oktober 2020)

Schaun wir mal was passiert, in Europa gibt ja noch nicht mal Partner bisher.


----------



## SayprenShepard (9. Oktober 2020)

Das ist alles so ein heiloses Chaos. Da mache ich einmal so nen Hardwarelaunch mit und dann ist das so ein absolutes Desaster. Passiert mir definitiv nie wieder. In Zukunft wird gründlich abgewartet.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Also Strixx Karten sind schon unterwegs, wenn auch in geringen Mengen.
Die Dinger sind mal wieder direkt bei den Scalpern gelandet.


----------



## sethdiabolos (10. Oktober 2020)

*Frage:* Ich habe 2x UHD angeschlossen. 1x 144Hz und 1x 60Hz und wenn ich den Hauptmonitor auf 144hz laufen lasse taktet der VRAM nicht runter. Das hat zur Folge, dass der ZeroFan-Modus nicht zündet und der Stromverbrauch auch im Idle bei 30% klebt, was knapp 100W sind. Das ist nicht so schön, es ist lauter als es sein müsste und 50-80W die Stunde mehr verblasen als sein müsste ist auch unschön. Stelle ich den UHD mit 144Hz auf 120Hz, dann taktet der VRAM auch runter. Ich würde das ja glatt machen, aber ich stelle den Unterschied fest und an sich möchte ich auch keinen Kompromiss eingehen. Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Probleme mit z.B. Kombis aus 144hz WQHD und UHD oder hat gar eine ähnliche Kombi wie ich als Setup?


----------



## SayprenShepard (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also Strixx Karten sind schon unterwegs, wenn auch in geringen Mengen.
> Die Dinger sind mal wieder direkt bei den Scalpern gelandet.



Ist halt auch etwas was den Frust extrem hoch schießen lässt. Macht halt wenig Bock sich mit Hardware zu befassen derzeit,obwohl ich jetzt erstmals vorhatte in alles etwas tiefer ein zu steigen. Ich will das Ding jetzt irgendwann endlich einfach nur noch hier haben und dann erstmal in Ruhe zocken. Die Freude an dem drum herum ist ordentlich verhagelt.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Ist halt auch etwas was den Frust extrem hoch schießen lässt. Macht halt wenig Bock sich mit Hardware zu befassen derzeit,obwohl ich jetzt erstmals vorhatte in alles etwas tiefer ein zu steigen. Ich will das Ding jetzt irgendwann endlich einfach nur noch hier haben und dann erstmal in Ruhe zocken. Die Freude an dem drum herum ist ordentlich verhagelt.


Kann ich verstehen. Tröste dich damit, das du zumindest die richtige Wahl getroffen hast. Die ASUS Karten sind derzeit erste Wahl. Nachdem ich jetzt die Founders auch etwas testen konnte, sehe ich die ASUS Karten aktuell ohne wirkliche Konkurrenz. Die TUF ist ein NoBrainer in Ihrem Segment. Im Midrange und Einsteigerbereich absolut Konkurrenzlos derzeit. Die Strixx hat nach allem was ich gesehen habe ein absolut hochwertiges Platinendesign. Ob da die Aorus oder andere kommenden Modelle gleichziehen wird sich zeigen.

Die Founders ist auch ne Wucht und hat auch viele Vorzüge muss ich sagen, mein derzeit bestes Ergebniss von allen Karten im UV hat die karte schon mal erreicht. 1,8Ghz bei 800mv hat bisher noch keine gepackt. Kühlung der Wandler und des Speichers ist aber eher wenig gut muss ich sagen, vor allem die Wandler werden sehr heiß und dann zunehmend ineffizient.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Oktober 2020)

das packt meine TUF wohl auch nicht, was sind neben Port Royal gute Game am besten mit Ingame Bench zum Vergleich und Stabilität der Karte testen.

Ich hab jetzt atm nen Profil von 0,875V und so bissl schwankend zwischen 1860 und 1890.

Woran liegt es das die immer noch bissl schwankt beim Takt obwohl der dann ne Zeit lang auf dem Wert bleibt.
Auch Port Royale ist durchgelaufen aber so 99% ca.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. Oktober 2020)

Studio hinter Baldur’s Gate bittet Nvidia um RTX 3080: „Existiert die überhaupt?"
					

Larian Studios, die Entwickler von Baldur's Gate 3, bitten Nvidia um eine RTX 3080. Die neue Grafikkarte war einfach zu schnell vergriffen.




					mein-mmo.de


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> das packt meine TUF wohl auch nicht, was sind neben Port Royal gute Game am besten mit Ingame Bench zum Vergleich und Stabilität der Karte testen.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt atm nen Profil von 0,875V und so bissl schwankend zwischen 1860 und 1890.
> 
> ...


Die Karten haben P-States für den Boost die gekoppelt sind an Temperaturgrenzen, das ist in der Tat beim Undervolting ziemlich nervig. Je nach Spannung und Takt musst du 15-30Mhz Offset einrechnen auf deinen Wert.

Am besten ist hohe Last mit Raytracing da der Chip mit RT immer einen Zacken mehr Spannung benötigt. Ansonsten ist Divison 2 aktuell der Killer für die Karten.


----------



## big-maec (10. Oktober 2020)

So da das Beschaffungsproblem anhält, habe ich mir gestern erstmal eine MSI RX 5500 XT Mech OC 8GB
 als Übergangskarte gekauft. Will auch wieder Division und Divison 2 spielen können. Meine 660 TI hat eine Macke und die R9 Fury will auch nicht so recht.

@Gurdi Was machst du so als nächstes ?


----------



## Cruach (10. Oktober 2020)

Gut das ich meine 2080 nicht verkauft habe. Ich schau der Verfügbarkeit der Karten ziemlich gelassen entgegen. Hach ist das schön!


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> @Gurdi Was machst du so als nächstes ?


Worauf bezogen? Ich werde jetzt mir die Founders noch etwas näher anschauen. Zudem hab ich was zum Thema Overclocking vorbereitet. Evtl. schaue ich dabei auch mal etwas genauer auf die Speicherauslastung und die Frametimes.

Eine 90er werd ich mir dann warm halten und mir nach Relase dann die Radeons anschauen. Je nachdem was mir besser gefällt behalte ich dann und werde wohl umbauen je nach Optionen die sich bieten. Eine Interposerkühlung habe ich mal geplant, aber das shipping aus China meines Wärmeleitklebebands verschiebt sich jede Woche um ne weitere Woche


----------



## big-maec (10. Oktober 2020)

Wollte nur mal so wissen ob du beim UV der 30xx Karten bleibst oder schon was anderes im Sinn hast. Werde es mal weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Wie gesagt, OC hab ich schon soweit fertig. Frametimeanalyse wäre sichernoch interessant denke ich.


----------



## big-maec (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eine Interposerkühlung habe ich mal geplant,


GPU oder CPU von unten Kühlen ? Die Wärme muss ja auch abgeleitet werden.

EDIT: Nur als Info, schau mal auf dieser Seite nach den Panasonic Pads









						Wärmeleitpad
					

Wärmeleitpads werden verwendet um Luft und Unebenheiten zu überbrücken, wenn kein direkter Kontakt zwischen dem Kühlkörper und der Oberfläche des zu kühlenden Chips möglich ist. Für eine bestmögliche Wärmeableitung werden hoch-wärmeleitfähige Materialien, wie Silikon, aber auch Graphit und...




					www.coolsierra.de


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab ein neues Gehäuse geholt, wenn ich morgen dann umbaue teaser ich mal ein wenig was ich mir darunter vorstelle. Die Founders eigent sich leider nicht so gut dafür, da die GPU Unterseite komplett abgedeckt ist.

Hier übrigens noch meine Arbeiten zum Thema Undervolting








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Undervolting Update - So geht (ein wenig) Vernunft nämlich auch! | igor´sLAB
					

Den ersten Artikel kennt Ihr ja schon, aber Ihr könnt ihn natürlich auch hier noch einmal nachlesen: GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting – Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## trigger831 (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab ein neues Gehäuse geholt, wenn ich morgen dann umbaue teaser ich mal ein wenig was ich mir darunter vorstelle. Die Founders eigent sich leider nicht so gut dafür, da die GPU Unterseite komplett abgedeckt ist.
> 
> Hier übrigens noch meine Arbeiten zum Thema Undervolting
> 
> ...


Echt verständlich geschrieben. Bin ja schon ein freund des gepflegten UV.


----------



## sLiX (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist Divison 2 aktuell der Killer für die Karten.



So schauts aus. In JEDEM Spiel laufen meine 1815MHz bei 0,787v stabil. Nur in Division 2 funktionieren auf Dauer nur 1785MHz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Studio hinter Baldur’s Gate bittet Nvidia um RTX 3080: „Existiert die überhaupt?"
> 
> 
> Larian Studios, die Entwickler von Baldur's Gate 3, bitten Nvidia um eine RTX 3080. Die neue Grafikkarte war einfach zu schnell vergriffen.
> ...



Die haben ja "cojones", Nvidia so an die Karree zu fahren(als Spieleentwickler) !
Finde ich sehr sympathisch. 
Hab herzlich gelacht. Danke für's teilen ! 

Aber wo sie Recht haben, haben sie Recht.

Anscheinend is die 3080 mittlerweile auch bei einigen Händlern "verschwunden", wo man sie eine Zeit lang bestellen konnte(mit ungewissem Lieferdatum). Hab eben bei Cyberport mal wieder reingeschaut ... 3080 is futsch ...
Anscheinend haben sie keine Lust mehr auf negative Reaktionen der Leute, die alle fragen, wann kommt meine 3080. 

Im Grunde ist die Verfügbarkeit momentan somit _sogar noch schlechter_, als zu Release, was eigentlich kaum noch machbar ist.  

Also an einen _so_ dermaßen schlechten Start kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern.

PS: Wo bleiben eigentlich die ganzen Schiffsladungen voller 3080 ? Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht.


----------



## SLNC (10. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Wo bleiben eigentlich die ganzen Schiffsladungen voller 3080 ? Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht.


Vielleicht waren die auch nie existent. _kopftipp_


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die haben ja "cojones", Nvidia so an die Karree zu fahren(als Spieleentwickler) !
> Finde ich sehr sympathisch.
> Hab herzlich gelacht. Danke für's teilen !
> 
> ...


laut Igor gibts ja irgendwelche Probleme

" Zu den aktuellen Lieferengpässen der GA102-Karten habe ich zwar viele brisante Informationen, auch bestätigt durch eigene Messungen, aber da lehne ich mich erst aus dem Fenster, wenn es zu 100% belastbar ist. Das ist mir dann doch eine Nummer zu heiß. "

" Die 3090 und 3080 haben noch ein anderes Problem. Ist aber Confidential "

und in nem Artikel vor kurzen schrieb er:

" Ob man sich diesmal bewusst im letzten Moment dann doch lieber noch einmal etwas mehr Zeit schenkt? Der in der Praxis kaum erprobte 8-nm-Prozess von Samsung,  das Packaging der anderen Chips mit allen Schwierigkeiten vom Forecast bis hin zur präzisen und verlustfreien Fertigung der Packages (man erinnere sich bitte an AMD und Vega), die Probleme mit den Lastspitzen durch einen etwas zu forschen Boost, die als Folge sichtbar gewordenen leichten Design-Schwächen mancher Boardpartnerlösungen sowie Netzteilschutzschaltungen "

aber ka was er da gemessen haben könnte 

vllt sind die Packeges ja unterschiedlich hoch, was Ihm vllt beim vemessen für die Wasserblöcke aufgefallen ist

wer weiß ...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Oktober 2020)

Hm ...
Wenigstens is die "golden Week", also diese Nationalfeiertagswoche in China wohl mittlerweile rum, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe und es dürfte wieder produziert werden(erst ab Montag wieder, wegen "Brückentage" ?).

Mehr wie hoffen auf Besserung bleibt eh nicht.

PS: Einfach mal (gut) 1 Woche nix zu produzieren, bei locker 40facher Nachfrage, wie es Angebot gibt(jedenfalls wenn man mal fragt, wie viele Bestellungen bei Händlern vorliegen und wie viele Karten dann tatsächlich kleckerweise mal reinkommen), haut natürlich _auch_ rein. 

edit: AMD hat dann natürlich bessere Karten, wenn sie deutlich nach der "golden week" erst releasen.
Im Grunde ganz pfiffig.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich sags mal so, die Fertigung läuft nicht so gut wie Nvidia großspurig behauptet...


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

Quellen?


----------



## SLNC (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, die Fertigung läuft nicht so gut wie Nvidia großspurig behauptet...


Wie sagen die Jungspunde heutzutage? Yikes? Ich glaube, das ist ein Moment, wo man diesen Ausdruck verwendet.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Quellen?


No Comment.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

Finde es i-wie Blöd ne Behauptung in den Raum zu werfen, ohne das zu untermauern bzw. unterstützen


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Finde es i-wie Blöd ne Behauptung in den Raum zu werfen, ohne das zu untermauern bzw. unterstützen


Kein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen lässt das Geld, das man heute verdienen kann, liegen. Nvidia schafft es nach einem Monat nicht Mal annähernd  die Nachfrage zu bedienen. Das ist kein Beweis aber ein klares Indiz für Herstellungsprobleme. Die Frage ist nur, woran es hakt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Kein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen lässt das Geld, das man heute verdienen kann, liegen. Nvidia schafft es nach einem Monat nicht Mal die Nachfrage annähernd zu bedienen. Das ist kein Beweis aber ein klares Indiz für Herstellungsprobleme. Die Frage ist nur, woran es hakt.


Solange nicht klar ist was es ist, stehen nicht nur Fertigungstechnische Schwierigkeiten im Raum. Es können so Faktoren sein wie, zu spät mit der Fertigung begonnen, zu hohe Nachfrage usw.
4 Wochen braucht ein Schiff hier rüber + 2 Wochen Abwicklung, d.h. man kann jede Wochen in D mit max. einem Container rechnen, wenn Sie ca. 4000 pro Woche fertigen können (hab ich iwo mal gelesen).
Ein 20" Container hat ca. 33 Kubikmeter. Auf ne Palette werden ca. 80-100 Stück gehen. 33*90 =2970 Stück pro Container.
Wenn Sie nun die Logistikkette kostenorientiert optimieren, werden Sie auf 40" setzen und somit den Puffer solange auffüllen bis Sie einen Container voll haben +Zollanmeldung+Papiere+Transport zum Hafen. Am Ende können sie im besten Fall, alle 1,5 oder 2 Wochen einen Container raus schicken.
Nun kommt aber der Haken. Nvidia muss an unterschiedliche Fertiger versenden, d.h. jeder von denen bekommt ne Handvoll Chips, d.h. bis die die 3000-4000 gefertigt haben, dauerts noch länger und alle bis 3-4 Wochen geht ein Container raus.
Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, vermute ich ein kleines Yield Problem kombiniert mit der viel zu späten Fertigung + Logistikprobleme.
Der aktuelle Logistikmarkt ist hart umkämpft. Slots auf Schiffen sind schwer zu bekommen. Sony, Microsoft, Amazon und noch eine Handvoll Global Player kaufen massiv Slots für teuer Geld ein und viele Fluggesellschaften stehen am Boden und kleine wie Asus usw. müssen hart um Platz für ihre Ware kämpfen... Meine vor Ort Kollegen in China berichten von aberwitzigen Situationen am Hafen, wie teilweise dort "Kollegen" aus dem Angelsächsischen Raum mit viel Bargeld noch Plätze vor der Nase wegkaufen...


Edit: Und wir wissen nicht wie viel Fertigungskapazität den Samsung wirklich Nvidia zur Verfügung stellen konnte/will. Möglicherweise hat Nvidia nur ein Fertiger Problem und hat von Samsung nur ein "kleines" Kontigent bekommen...


----------



## Sonny330i (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich die Vorbestellung der 3080 bei Cyberport stornieren soll. Für mich hat das alles mittlerweile einen zu bitteren Beigeschmack und was nVidia mit dem Launch abgezogen hat, sollte man nicht belohnen. Wenn sich die Gerüchte mit mehr VRAM im Dezember bewahrheiten, dann hat nVidia die Leute sehr gut getrollt.
Man muss sich das alles mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und mal auf andere Bereiche übertragen. Wenn eine Firma was nicht liefern kann und dann auch noch so dreist ist und dich dafür verantwortlich macht, dann zeigst du den einen Vogel. Dann hast du mit Sicherheit dort das letzte mal was gekauft. Nur weil es hier um eine Grafikkarte geht, wo das P/L Verhältnis für die FE akzeptabel ist, wobei die ja ein Geist ist, dann nehmen die Kunden das sogar noch hin. Die Customs sind auch maßlos überteuert für die Leistung und dann noch mit 10Gb bei den 3080ern. 
Ich denke ich spiele das Spiel nicht mit und warte auf den Big Navi Launch. Ob da die Verfügbarkeit besser sein wird, kann man nicht genau sagen. Aber schlimmer und dreister als nVidia geht's ja schon gar nicht mehr.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Gegen nVidia habe ich nichts, bis auf den aktuellen Launch. Ich bin kein Markenfanboy. Ich kaufe ein Produkt was für mich das beste Preis Leistungs Verhältnis für mich hat.


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (10. Oktober 2020)

vermute, dass es erst 2021 eine ausreichende Verfügbarkeit von Ampere geben wird; mal sehen, was sich bei Amd tut


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Nun kommt aber der Haken. Nvidia muss an unterschiedliche Fertiger versenden, d.h. jeder von denen bekommt ne Handvoll Chips, d.h. bis die die 3000-4000 gefertigt haben, dauerts noch länger und alle bis 3-4 Wochen geht ein Container raus.
> Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, vermute ich ein kleines Yield Problem kombiniert mit der viel zu späten Fertigung + Logistikprobleme.
> Der aktuelle Logistikmarkt ist hart umkämpft. Slots auf Schiffen sind schwer zu bekommen. Sony, Microsoft, Amazon und noch eine Handvoll Global Player kaufen massiv Slots für teuer Geld ein und viele Fluggesellschaften stehen am Boden und kleine wie Asus usw. müssen hart um Platz für ihre Ware kämpfen... Meine vor Ort Kollegen in China berichten von aberwitzigen Situationen am Hafen, wie teilweise dort "Kollegen" aus dem Angelsächsischen Raum mit viel Bargeld noch Plätze vor der Nase wegkaufen...
> 
> ...


Das mit den 6 Wochen stimmt 100%, es ist aber möglich jede Woche Nachschub zu verschicken. Bei einem Warenwert von 800-900$ pro Stück ist es sogar möglich ein Flugzeug zu Chartern und ganz viel auf einmal ins Zielland zu verschicken (Grafikkarten sind klein, momentan relativ billig, da die meisten Flugzeuge am Boden festsitzen). Es gibt die Karten einfach nicht oder besser gesagt nicht in den benötigten Mengen. Es gibt wohl einen Produktionsengpass. Es ist aber nicht klar welchen, das wissen nur Nvidia und die Partner. Sollte die Situation andauern, MUSS Nvidia eine Gewinnwarnung an die Aktionäre ausgeben, da sie ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen sind.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Oktober 2020)

nur als Info die 3080 TUF hat aktuell keinen Zero Fan Modus egal welches Bios und wie die Taktraten sind.
Bisher ist mir trotzdem nix negativ aufgefallen was die Lautstärke angeht da nen paar Lüfter atm eh immer laufen, meine Lüfter und Lüftungsteuerung im PC muss ich aber eh mal erneuern und auch paar neue Lüfter kaufen da ich eher 120mm brauche und gute bei mir eigl nur 140mm sind^^

Als ich bei Cyberport angerufen hatte wegen der Abholung ob das korrekt ist etc war der MA auch gefühlt genervt und dachte erst ich will was zum Liefertermin meiner 3080 wissen


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das mit den 6 Wochen stimmt 100%, es ist aber möglich jede Woche Nachschub zu verschicken. Bei einem Warenwert von 800-900$ pro Stück ist es sogar möglich ein Flugzeug zu Chartern und ganz viel auf einmal ins Zielland zu verschicken (Grafikkarten sind klein, momentan relativ billig, da die meisten Flugzeuge am Boden festsitzen). Es gibt die Karten einfach nicht oder besser gesagt nicht in den benötigten Mengen. Es gibt wohl einen Produktionsengpass. Es ist aber nicht klar welchen, das wissen nur Nvidia und die Partner. Sollte die Situation andauern, MUSS Nvidia eine Gewinnwarnung an die Aktionäre ausgeben, da sie ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen sind.


Ein Flugzeug zu chartern macht halt nur Sinn wenn du genügend Stück hast... Wegen 20 Pal....


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> nur als Info die 3080 TUF hat aktuell keinen Zero Fan Modus egal welches Bios und wie die Taktraten sind.


performance lastabhängig
quite nach temp
bei mir stehen die still! (hab aber auch aktuell nur einen monitor angeschlossen)


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ein Flugzeug zu chartern macht halt nur Sinn wenn du genügend Stück hast... Wegen 20 Pal....


Alle kommen derzeit mit dem Flugzeug. Woher auch sonst.



NuVirus schrieb:


> nur als Info die 3080 TUF hat aktuell keinen Zero Fan Modus egal welches Bios und wie die Taktraten sind.
> Bisher ist mir trotzdem nix negativ aufgefallen was die Lautstärke angeht da nen paar Lüfter atm eh immer laufen, meine Lüfter und Lüftungsteuerung im PC muss ich aber eh mal erneuern und auch paar neue Lüfter kaufen da ich eher 120mm brauche und gute bei mir eigl nur 140mm sind^^
> 
> Als ich bei Cyberport angerufen hatte wegen der Abholung ob das korrekt ist etc war der MA auch gefühlt genervt und dachte erst ich will was zum Liefertermin meiner 3080 wissen


Meine TUF´s hatten Zero Fan. Ich höre das jetzt aber schon wiederholt bei der Karte, evtl gibts da nen Bug oder so. Bleibt die Karte denn unter der geforderten Temp?


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ein Flugzeug zu chartern macht halt nur Sinn wenn du genügend Stück hast... Wegen 20 Pal....


Genau das meine ich, es gibt nicht genug Karten, damit es sich lohnt, daher gibt es wohl irgendwo einen Produktionsengpass.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine TUF´s hatten Zero Fan. Ich höre das jetzt aber schon wiederholt bei der Karte, evtl gibts da nen Bug oder so. Bleibt die Karte denn unter der geforderten Temp?


AB oder Treiber könnten den übersteuern, ist nur eine Vermutung, kann ja nicht selber testen...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Oktober 2020)

hmmm, merkwürdig
offenbar leistungsabhängig.. 
vllt immer ab 100W ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Gibts eigentlich was interessantes mit Raytracing? Control ist grütze, das hab ich mal angezockt. Metro hab ich.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich was interessantes mit Raytracing? Control ist grütze, das hab ich mal angezockt. Metro hab ich.


wenn du die Graka ordentlich quälen willst dann vllt Ghostrunner

sollts auch als Demo geben


----------



## big-maec (10. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTaANWY-kEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich was interessantes mit Raytracing? Control ist grütze, das hab ich mal angezockt. Metro hab ich.


Ketzer, Control Grütze? WTF... 

Vielleicht nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber Mafia Remake hat ne wunderbare Story... Ansonsten Witcher 3 mit Mods, kannste den Vram schon auslasten


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Also mein Fall wars nicht.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also mein Fall wars nicht.


Kein Prob, ich glaub dafür muss man ne Ader haben, mich hats gecatcht, bin für solche abgedrehten Storys eh zu haben. Aber ein Story Meisterwerk ist es jetzt wirklich nicht... Ist halt so ein Pseudo Psycho, Übernatürlich- Geheimniskrämerei Zeug ala Low Budget Hollywood Newcomer Training Projects und ziemlich vorhersehbar...


----------



## blautemple (10. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Kein Prob, ich glaub dafür muss man ne Ader haben, mich hats gecatcht, bin für solche abgedrehten Storys eh zu haben. Aber ein Story Meisterwerk ist es jetzt wirklich nicht... Ist halt so ein Pseudo Psycho, Übernatürlich- Geheimniskrämerei Zeug ala Low Budget Hollywood Newcomer Training Projects und ziemlich vorhersehbar...



Ich fand Control extrem gut, aber ich habe auch 1 oder 2 Stunden gebraucht um reinzukommen. Ich stehe aber generell auf alle Titel von Remedy


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin eigentlich eher bei Rollenspielen und Strategiespielen zuhause. Nur sind das meist nicht unbedingt Eyecatcher.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich eher bei Rollenspielen und Strategiespielen zuhause. Nur sind das meist nicht unbedingt Eyecatcher.


Ich hab da gar nicht so ne Nische, mich muss es Catchen, von Skyrim über Witcher zu Battlefield und Diablo und C&C bin ich überall vertreten. Brauche Abwechslung... Am längsten catchen mich tendenziell aber Spiele mit ganz deeper Story und viel Philosophischen/Moralischen Fragezeichen... Detroit become a Human z.B. hat mich gedanklich ganz lange nicht los gelassen und mich dazu gebracht viel über meine Einstellung und Gedankenwelt nachzudenken...

Abseits dessen stehe ich voll auf Eyecandy...


----------



## blautemple (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich eher bei Rollenspielen und Strategiespielen zuhause. Nur sind das meist nicht unbedingt Eyecatcher.



Dann vllt sowas wie Horizon Zero Dawn.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Hat mal wer Mechwarrior 5 gezockt? Ich habs jetzt mal gerade angefangen, da ist aber irgendwie alles total brocken. Das Raytracing flackert nur so vor sich hin die meiste Zeit, die Auslastung der GPU ist auf 60% bei 60Fps?


----------



## Duvar (10. Oktober 2020)

Habt ihr jetzt alle mal Visage gespielt?  Würde gerne eurem Stream zuschauen, aber nur wenn ihr Nachts im dunkeln zockt mit ordentlich Sound^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat mal wer Mechwarrior 5 gezockt? Ich habs jetzt mal gerade angefangen, da ist aber irgendwie alles total brocken. Das Raytracing flackert nur so vor sich hin die meiste Zeit, die Auslastung der GPU ist auf 60% bei 60Fps?


Ja ich, hab es auch erstmal wieder liegen gelassen und warte seit dem auf das Fixen... Lief schon mit der Ti auf 3440x1440 sehr bescheiden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr jetzt alle mal Visage gespielt?  Würde gerne eurem Stream zuschauen, aber nur wenn ihr Nachts im dunkeln zockt mit ordentlich Sound^^


da krieg ich nur nen Herzinfarkt ^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Habt ihr jetzt alle mal Visage gespielt?  Würde gerne eurem Stream zuschauen, aber nur wenn ihr Nachts im dunkeln zockt mit ordentlich Sound^^


Das wäre mal ne challenge


----------



## NuVirus (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine TUF´s hatten Zero Fan. Ich höre das jetzt aber schon wiederholt bei der Karte, evtl gibts da nen Bug oder so. Bleibt die Karte denn unter der geforderten Temp?


Temperatur ist so zwischen 35-40°C im Idle und Power Draw gesamtes Board ist auch so zwischen 20-30W immer Takt ist 210Mhz und Speicher 50.6 laut GPU-Z
Hatte mich vor einiger Zeit doch nicht verschaut, wollte gerade schreiben bleibt bei 1000 RPM aber plötzlich schaltet es ab - Power Draw immer noch knapp 30W (165Hz WQHD und 60Hz WQHD) aber auch in anderen Szenarien in dem Bereich - meine 1080Ti hat da nie so weit runter getaktet^^ 
Aber Hardwareluxx hatte z.B. nur 10W gemessen oder meinen die Chip Power Draw?

Sobald ich Afterburner dazu schalte geht der Lüfter an direkt auf ca. 1,3k obwohl dann auf ca. 33°C runter und die letzten Tage hab ich es mit UV Profil aktiv bzw generell nicht ausgehen sehen.

So noch ne Erkenntnis wenn der Bereich im Afterburner bei Fanspeed hervorgehoben ist geht der Zero Fan nicht, ist er nicht hervogehoben (MSI Cyborg Skin) - Klick auf Zahnrad geht ohne hervorhebung geht 0 RPM.



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> AB oder Treiber könnten den übersteuern, ist nur eine Vermutung, kann ja nicht selber testen...


Ist wohl AB.


----------



## Duvar (10. Oktober 2020)

Traut sich hier echt keiner an Visage ran? Ja es ist heftig und ich gebs zu, manchmal wurde es mir auch zu viel und ich hab nach 30 Minuten die Flinte ins Korn geworfen^^ (habs trotzdem durchgezockt) Richtig geiles Horror Game, aber nix für Schisser, weil es ist wirklich heftig, also Resident Evil usw sind dagegen Kindergarten.


----------



## HisN (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat mal wer Mechwarrior 5 gezockt?



Wenn die KI ankommt, dann gehen die FPS sowas von Abwärts. Das Ding ist dermaßen CPU-Limitiert.
Ich glaub ich hab beim Wechsel von Intel auf AMD aufgehört, weil DX12 auf meinem Threadripper dann gar nicht mehr ging.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ja ich, hab es auch erstmal wieder liegen gelassen und warte seit dem auf das Fixen... Lief schon mit der Ti auf 3440x1440 sehr bescheiden.


Im zentralen Hangar nach dem Prolog wurde ich erstmal von nem Stroboskop geflasht ausgelöst durch die Scheiben. Die Mechs flackern auch an allen Ecken und Kanten. Nachdem ich auf DlSS umgeschaltet hab gings dann wieder ne Weile bis es in anderen Bereichen dann wieder anfängt. Die Frametimes im Gefecht sind auch Horror ohne DLSS. In dem Spiel klappt ja mal gar nix in der Hinsicht


----------



## Duvar (10. Oktober 2020)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack, also wer traut sich Leute?^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4WH3r9Cv0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch was zum Thema:





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1315028334355591168

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Im zentralen Hangar nach dem Prolog wurde ich erstmal von nem Stroboskop geflasht ausgelöst durch die Scheiben. Die Mechs flackern auch an allen Ecken und Kanten. Nachdem ich auf DlSS umgeschaltet hab gings dann wieder ne Weile bis es in anderen Bereichen dann wieder anfängt. Die Frametimes im Gefecht sind auch Horror ohne DLSS. In dem Spiel klappt ja mal gar nix in der Hinsicht


Ja, einer der Gründe das ich warte bevor ich weiter mache... Das lenkt teilweise so vom Kampfgeschehen ab, brutal...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Traut sich hier echt keiner an Visage ran? Ja es ist heftig und ich gebs zu, manchmal wurde es mir auch zu viel und ich hab nach 30 Minuten die Flinte ins Korn geworfen^^ (habs trotzdem durchgezockt) Richtig geiles Horror Game, aber nix für Schisser, weil es ist wirklich heftig, also Resident Evil usw sind dagegen Kindergarten.


hab mit vor ner Weile mal nen Lets Play zu Kapitel 1 und 2 angesehen

war echt gut

gibts eig mal nen 3. KapiteL


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ja, einer der Gründe das ich warte bevor ich weiter mache... Das lenkt teilweise so vom Kampfgeschehen ab, brutal...


Ja der Vorteil von Raytracing, nämlich das steigern der Immersion ist damit absolut vor die Wand gefahren. Das Flickern von DLSS gibt der Sache den Rest und die Physik in dem Spiel ist quasi nicht existent. Schade, bisjen Mechgeballer mit Effektgewitter wäre eigentlich ein nettes Intermezzo gewesen. So ist das kaum spielbar.


Duvar schrieb:


> Noch was zum Thema:


Also in Gears 5 komme ich auf folgende Werte im maxOut mit HDR mit der Founders.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaphyr (11. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Traut sich hier echt keiner an Visage ran? Ja es ist heftig und ich gebs zu, manchmal wurde es mir auch zu viel und ich hab nach 30 Minuten die Flinte ins Korn geworfen^^ (habs trotzdem durchgezockt) Richtig geiles Horror Game, aber nix für Schisser, weil es ist wirklich heftig, also Resident Evil usw sind dagegen Kindergarten.


Hm, ich finde das bisher ähnlich lahm wie damals Amnesia oder Layers of Fear. Ich find das immer voll schade, ich mag Horror total gerne, aber bei Spielen... wenn ich sowas spiele, scheissen sich alle um mich herum ein (vor allem meine bessere Hälfte), nur ich muss mich mit ein paar Litern Kaffee krampfhaft wach halten. Keine Ahnung, seit Silent Hill 1 hat mich, außer der P.T. Trailer, kein Horrorspiel mehr abgeholt. Resident Evil 7 in VR steht noch an, bin mal gespannt drauf.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Oktober 2020)

" If you own a RTX-30-Series custom design and are wondering why fans are spinning in idle: That not only depends on temperature, but also on power consumption. Some cards do have spinning fans at 30 watts and above, no matter what temperature the GPU has. "





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1314593570096123904

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (11. Oktober 2020)

Aha, wusste ich es doch dass das was mit der Leistungsaufnahme zu tun hat


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2020)

Endlich hab meine neue GPU verbaut, jetzt erstmal alle Ray Tracing Games in maximaler Quali genießen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Oktober 2020)

in 480p + DLSS Ultra Performance?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_gQ202CFKzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2020)

Glaub selbst dann würde die GPU explodieren^^
Bin erstmal froh überhaupt ein Bild zu haben 

Aso, Igor meinte doch der Lüfter geht an wegen der Speichertemps, soll das jetzt doch nicht so sein, denke das eine schließt das andere nicht aus, also bezogen auf den geposteten Tweet.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Oktober 2020)

RT games im besitz aktuell: keine


Spoiler



weil die alle ********************* sind



QUAKE RTX @RT high 
*350W* @42-48FPS


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> RT games im besitz aktuell: keine
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Metro Exodus ist nicht Sch****. Tomb Raider auch nicht. Wir wollen uns doch nicht aufs Kindergartenniveau herabsetzen, nicht wahr?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Oktober 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Metro Exodus ist nicht Sch****. Tomb Raider auch nicht. Wir wollen uns doch nicht aufs Kindergartenniveau herabsetzen, nicht wahr?


ironie bitte als solche kennzeichnen
weil in deinem fall leider schwer erkennbar


QUAKE RTX @RT high
*350W* @42-48FPS

OC am limit
357W @46-48FPS


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ironie bitte als solche kennzeichnen
> weil in deinem fall leider schwer erkennbar
> 
> 
> ...


Noch so ein männliches Individum mit seinen Tagen, meine Ignoreliste wird länger.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Glaub selbst dann würde die GPU explodieren^^
> Bin erstmal froh überhaupt ein Bild zu haben


ich dümpel gerade auf meiner alten R9 285 rum

is zwar besser als bei dir aber schön is was anderes xD


----------



## Sonny330i (11. Oktober 2020)

Hab meine 3080 Bestellung bei Cyberport storniert und warte jetzt erstmal ab was AMD in der Pipeline hat. Mir ist der ganze 30XX Launch zuviel Zirkus und wenn nVidia wirklich sehr zeitnah die Karten mit mehr VRAM bringt, dann schaut man als Early Adopter echt sau blöd aus der Wäsche


----------



## big-maec (11. Oktober 2020)

Sieht schon irgendwie so aus als wenn die Earley Adopter bald das nachsehen haben werden. Zumindest wird die Auswahl bald größer werden.


----------



## Anthropos (11. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Sieht schon irgendwie so aus als wenn die Earley Adopter bald das nachsehen haben werden. Zumindest wird die Auswahl bald größer werden.


Was wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht zu mehr Verfügbarkeit führen wird.


----------



## big-maec (11. Oktober 2020)

Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt. Tja im Moment sieht es eher düster aus.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Oktober 2020)

schon sick was mit dem teil geht + leichtes OC (überhaupt nicht nötig) @GTA5♥


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2020)

Also nochmal zusammenfassend: ALLE Ampere User sind 100% zufrieden?

2145MHz? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich stable ist? Hast du mal ein 3D Mark Stresstest Bild?


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (11. Oktober 2020)

vermute, dass man erst wieder 2021 genügend Grakas bekommen wird; bis dahin muss noch eine 1080 non ti ihren Dienst verrichten; Cyberpunk gibts halt dann erst nächstes Jahr


----------



## haii91 (11. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Was wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht zu mehr Verfügbarkeit führen wird.


Lassen AMD und Nvidia die Chips vom gleichen Hersteller produzieren?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also nochmal zusammenfassend: ALLE Ampere User sind 100% zufrieden?
> 
> 2145MHz? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich stable ist? Hast du mal ein 3D Mark Stresstest Bild?


2145MHz ist noch leichtes OC xD 


Spoiler



https://www.3dmark.com/spy/14471183
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/14471323


----------



## Anthropos (11. Oktober 2020)

haii91 schrieb:


> Lassen AMD und Nvidia die Chips vom gleichen Hersteller produzieren?


Nein, NVIDA lässt die Chips von Samsung und AMD von TSMC produzieren. Angeblich möchte NVIDA aber nächstes Jahr ebenfalls zu TSMC wechseln, was darauf hindeuten könnte, dass die Chipausbeute bei Samsung zu gering ist. Möglicherweise ist das die Erklärung für die Engpässe.
Mehr dazu: KLICK


----------



## haii91 (11. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Nein, NVIDA lässt die Chips von Samsung und AMD von TSMC produzieren. Angeblich möchte NVIDA aber nächstes Jahr ebenfalls zu TSMC wechseln, was darauf hindeuten könnte, dass die Chipausbeute bei Samsung zu gering ist. Möglicherweise ist das die Erklärung für die Engpässe.
> Mehr dazu: KLICK


Könnte es bedeuten das der nächste Launch von Nvidia besser wird, weil es klingt im Text so: Das TSMC die Nachfrage besser decken kann als Samsung?

Edit:
Falls ja, dann würde der Big Navi Launch nicht so ein Disaster wie bei den RTX 3000er.


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 2145MHz ist noch leichtes OC xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Durchschnittlicher Takt ist deutlich niedriger. Zeig doch mal ein Stresstest run, der geht 15 Minuten. Kannst von mir aus Fires Strike Ultra nehmen oder etwas fordernderes. Wenn das stable läuft dann Hut ab.
Du hattest nen Chiller oder warst du das nicht?


----------



## blautemple (11. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Durchschnittlicher Takt ist deutlich niedriger. Zeig doch mal ein Stresstest run, der geht 15 Minuten. Kannst von mir aus Fires Strike Ultra nehmen oder etwas fordernderes. Wenn das stable läuft dann Hut ab.
> Du hattest nen Chiller oder warst du das nicht?



Der Takt ist doch völlig egal. Relevant ist die Leistung die am Ende bei rum kommt.
Meine 3090 hat in 4K in den meisten Spielen einen Takt zwischen 1600 und 1700MHz 
Da ist dann auch mit OC kein wirklich höherer Takt mehr drin 

Edit: So sieht es zum Beispiel während Borderlands 3 in 4K im Badass Preset aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Oktober 2020)

@Duvar 
nach 20loops ging nichts mehr, weiß jetzt aber nicht ob es am speicher lag oder core


----------



## HisN (11. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich meine Graka CPU-Limitiert betreibe (man schaue sich die Auslastung der Karte https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/nvidia-ampere-laberthread.576747/post-10515382 an).
Dann habe ich auch 2.175Mhz dauerhaft anzuliegen. Selbst mit RTX an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wer betreibt denn seine Karte wirklich so?

Also nur falls jemand gerade über das neue Video von Igor gestolpert ist, der Stolz 2,2Ghz verkündet (in FHD und CPU-Limit).


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2020)

Unter Last gehen keine Werte von 2,1 irgendwas. Die Karten hauen unter Last in der regel so bei 1990- 2085 raus und auch das sind keine Werte die unter UHD erreicht werden können ohne andere Limitierungen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Oktober 2020)

1990- 2085 oder bei mir 1950-2040, also die kleinen änderrrrungen im voderen voltagebereich.. brauchen klaren kopf. kann keine kurven mehr zu zeichnen für heute


----------



## QIX (11. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also nochmal zusammenfassend: ALLE Ampere User sind 100% zufrieden?
> 2145MHz? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich stable ist? Hast du mal ein 3D Mark Stresstest Bild?



Zufrieden ? Absolut. Boost bis 2220 Mhz, Durchschnittstakt 1972 Mhz im Fire Strike Ultra:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (11. Oktober 2020)

QIX schrieb:


> Zufrieden ? Absolut. Boost bis 2220 Mhz, Durchschnittstakt 1972 Mhz im Fire Strike Ultra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee nicht wirklich, ich spreche vom Belastungstest, der läuft ca 15min und nicht einen FSU run^^
Es ging mir auch darum, dass ein Takt von durchgängig 2145MHz zu krass wäre, so sah es ja nach dem Screenshot von RNG aus.


----------



## QIX (11. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee nicht wirklich, ich spreche vom Belastungstest, der läuft ca 15min und nicht einen FSU run^^
> Es ging mir auch darum, dass ein Takt von durchgängig 2145MHz zu krass wäre, so sah es ja nach dem Screenshot von RNG aus.



Ah, okay


----------



## Gurdi (11. Oktober 2020)

14k ist schon nice im Ultra 
Hat halt trotzdem wenig mit der RealitätderKarten zu tun,bis 2Ghz gehen die noch gut,mit ordentlich Spannunf auch etwas höher wenn das PL das mit macht.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (11. Oktober 2020)

Das Video ist Fun, steht auch drunter. Es ging darum, die Grenze von 2.2 mit einem Potato über den kompletten Run stabil zu halten. Im Menü kommt man übrigens auch auf fast 99% GPU Load. Das war ein Wakü Test. Oben am Bottich nutze ich aus Vorsichtsmaßnahme nur ausgemustere CPUs. Der Kühlblock hatte vorher fast 2 Bar zu meistern. 😂


----------



## QIX (11. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 14k ist schon nice im Ultra
> Hat halt trotzdem wenig mit der RealitätderKarten zu tun,bis 2Ghz gehen die noch gut,mit ordentlich Spannunf auch etwas höher wenn das PL das mit macht.



So siehts aus, Realität im FSX Stresstest, grad mal durchlaufen lassen, average 1909 Mhz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pu244 (12. Oktober 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Hab meine 3080 Bestellung bei Cyberport storniert und warte jetzt erstmal ab was AMD in der Pipeline hat. Mir ist der ganze 30XX Launch zuviel Zirkus und wenn nVidia wirklich sehr zeitnah die Karten mit mehr VRAM bringt, dann schaut man als Early Adopter echt sau blöd aus der Wäsche



Da sollte keiner blöd aus der Wäsche schauen. Das mit den 10GB war bekannt, wer sich so eine Karte zugelegt hat, der wußte, worauf er sich einläßt. Die Karte ist dennoch genial und wer nicht gleich verzweifelt, wenn ein Ultra Texturpaket nicht läuft, der kommt damit locker 2-4 Jahre zurecht (Leute, die bei Ultra Texturpakten verzeifeln, sind sowieso bei der RTX 3090 am besten aufgehoben.

Blöd aus der Wäsche schauen eigentlich nur die Panikverkäufer, die ihre RTX 2080Ti für 400-500€ abgestoßen haben. Niedrigen Preis erhalten und jetzt dürfen sie wohl noch gut 3 Monate auf ihre neue RTX 3080 oder 3090 warten und stehen ohne Graka da. Wenn sie ihre Karte behalten hätten, dann wäre der Preis nicht geriunger gewesen und sie hätten die ganze Zeit eine geile Karte gehabt.

Der große Rest kann sich eigentlich eigentlich vollkommen entspannt zurücklehnen. Egal, was man für eine Entscheidung getroffen hat, sie war nicht schlecht. Gut, die RTX 2080Ti Verkäufer, die ihre Karte für 900€+ losgeschlagen haben, müssen wohl insgesamt gut 6 Monate ohne Karte auskommen, dafür finanziert sich die RTX 3080 20GB wohl von selbst. Leute, die sich in den 3 Monaten vor der RTX 3080 Ankündigung eine neue RTX 2080Ti gekauft haben, mußten zwar viel blechen, aber dafür haben sie eine geile Karte, die nicht sonderlich schlechter, als eine RTX 3080 10GB ist. Auch mit den beidem kann man gut leben.


----------



## xHaru (12. Oktober 2020)

FormatC schrieb:


> Das Video ist Fun, steht auch drunter. Es ging darum, die Grenze von 2.2 mit einem Potato über den kompletten Run stabil zu halten.


Das Video war gut, habe gestaunt und vor Staunen sogar lachen müssen. 

Ich bin verwundert, wie stark die Karte aber auch mit 65% Powertarget schon ist. Hab ne 3080 Strix OC und die läuft aktuell bis zur Ankunft des neuen Umspannwerkes nur auf ca. 1700 MHz. 121% Pwrtarget sind Serie allerdings ja schon machbar.  Was ist das denn eigentlich in Watt? Geht das Powertarget von den 320W total board power aus oder wie berechnet sich das dort?

Ist aber wirklich krass, was das Teil zieht. Der PC braucht einige Anläufe und nur einen von 2 Displays zum Booten, läuft dann aber doch stabil. Bin echt verblüfft.


----------



## Pu244 (12. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> in 480p + DLSS Ultra Performance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heilige Sch****,
das löst glatt eines der größten Probleme meines Monitors. Das Ding ist so groß, dass Full HD einfach nur extrem pixelig wirkt, auch wenn ich nicht so anspruchsvoll bin. Von 1280x720 garnicht zu reden, das sieht einfach nur grottig aus. Aber so kann ich vermutlich bis auf 1280x720 runtergehen, wenn alle Graphikbomben künftig DLSS unterstützen. Das würde die Nutzungsdauer der RTX 3080 20GB wohl Richtung 10 Jahre ausdehnen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (12. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine TUF´s hatten Zero Fan. Ich höre das jetzt aber schon wiederholt bei der Karte, evtl gibts da nen Bug oder so. Bleibt die Karte denn unter der geforderten Temp?



Das Problem haben nicht nur die TUFs, sondern meine Palit auch. Da ist irgendwie ein Bug, wenn man ein Display mit mehr als 120Hz in Kombination mit einem zweiten laufen lässt. Der VRAM taktet dann nicht in den IDLE-Mode, die GPU selbst aber schon. Sollte sich leicht mit einem Treiber-Update beheben lassen, aber bisher hat es gefühlt keiner auf dem Schirm.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (12. Oktober 2020)

Das VRAM Problem hat die TUF NICHT. Bei meiner TUF werden die Lüfter getriggert, z.B. durch Discord, GPUz, HWInfo usw! Während ich jetzt hier schreibe und einfach nur Surfe sind die Lüfter aus, die springen auch erst an wenn ich irgend nen Tool in dieser Richtung starte. Es ist bei ASUS also ein anderes Problem 

Ptw Karte taktet trotz 2 Monitore und 144Hz normal den VRAM runter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Oktober 2020)

xHaru schrieb:


> 121% Pwrtarget sind Serie allerdings ja schon machbar.  *Was ist das denn eigentlich in Watt?*



Irgendwas Richtung 450Watt hab ich schon gesehen, in einem Bericht(die hat ja auch 3x 8Pin Anschluss).

Da hatte einer "nur" die Strix _ohne OC_ wie's aussah(war wohl also kein Top-Chip) und konnte die auf 447Watt laufen lassen, einfach den Slider nach rechts gezogen. Die Karte war aber auch fähig das weg zu kühlen.

Also was ich dazu sagen kann: Als Normalzocker und Softwareoverclocker(einfach nur per Afterburner, nix extra Modding) is das schon ziemlich das, was man überhaupt nur haben möchte, maximal.

Man braucht seine Karte also nicht noch "modden", um da noch mehr machbar zu machen. Oder ein Extra-BIOS von irgendwo besorgen. Die Karte is out of the Box mit Fähigkeiten ausgestattet, die dem Hobbytüftler zu Hause eigentlich reichen sollten.
Hab keine Lust auf Benchmarkrekordjagd mit Flüssigstickstoff zur Kühlung, wie's die Top Leute mit ihren 2x 3090 machen, um höchste Punkte zu kriegen. 

Für mich wird das mein Traumkärtchen des kleinen Mannes sein. 

Falls die auch irgendwann mal tatsächlich existieren und den Weg zu mir finden sollte. 

edit:



xHaru schrieb:


> Hab ne 3080 Strix OC



Übrigens GW ! Hast n feines Kärtchen. Gönn's dir von Herzen.
Sind noch nicht viele in Umlauf und freier Wildbahn gesehen worden.


----------



## chris302 (12. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 
war schon lange nicht mehr hier, habe aber gerade den Thread gefunden. 

Viele Versender sind ja mittlerweile offener geworden, was Ihrer RTX 3080 zahlen betrifft. Gab es schon Informationen von amazon.de? (Ausser für die Zotac karten, habe eine EVGA bestellt).


----------



## Sonny330i (12. Oktober 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Da sollte keiner blöd aus der Wäsche schauen. Das mit den 10GB war bekannt, wer sich so eine Karte zugelegt hat, der wußte, worauf er sich einläß



Ja natürlich. Was glaubst du aber wie groß der Aufschrei wird, wenn nVidia wirklich sehr zeitnah Karten mit mehr VRAM bringt, nur um gegen AMD zu kontern. Du kennst  ja die Leute und denen kann man es nicht recht machen. Naja und dann ist noch die extrem schlechte Lieferbarkeit und die Argumentation seitens nVidia. Ich für meinen Teil finde den Launch setzten 6. Was ich generell bei Herstellern nicht mag, ist wenn man Fehler nicht eingesteht und auch so gut wie keine Kommunikation vorhanden ist. Die 30XX Karten sind schon geil, nur der Launch und alles drum herum ist einfach für den Hintern und das kann man drehen wie man will.

Dann zu den 2080ti Käufern. Wer sich eine für rund 500€ bei den Panikverkäufen geholt hat, der hat doch alles richtig gemacht. Super Karte für weniger als die Hälfte. Läuft würde ich sagen. Und die Panikverkäufer sind selber schuld. Solche High End Karten kauft man mit dem Wissen, daß diese Enthuastenkarten bei einer neuen Generation ordentlich an Wert verlieren.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (12. Oktober 2020)

STRIX OC wird keine 5FPS mehr machen als TUF OC (wenn überhaupt) und beide haben am ende trotzdem 10GB.
für mich ist die 30x eine übergangskarte bis 40x... und leider schwächer als erhofft.
144Hz 1600p moni wird auf die nächste gen warten müssen (75FPS kommen schon auf 90% auslastung bei 2x MSAA)


----------



## Pu244 (12. Oktober 2020)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Was glaubst du aber wie groß der Aufschrei wird, wenn nVidia wirklich sehr zeitnah Karten mit mehr VRAM bringt, nur um gegen AMD zu kontern. Du kennst  ja die Leute und denen kann man es nicht recht machen.



In dem Fall wird bei den meisten die Psychologie eingreifen. Man kann sich Fehler eingestehen, dann muß man sich allerdings eingestehen, dass man sich falsch entschieden hat. Oder man redet sich die Situation schön, dann kommt man um diese Einsicht herum. Das ganze schönzureden ist recht einfach (da Karte ja durchaus genial ist). Wer auf Ultra Texturpakete verzichten kann und die Karte nur 2-4 Jahre nutzt, der wird damit keinerlei Probleme haben. Nur wer einen Herzinfarkt bekommt, sobald nicht alles auf Anschlag ist oder (wie ich) die Karte 6-10 Jahre auslutschen will, der wird die 10 GB krass spüren.

AMD hat es mit seinen Flops ähnlich gemacht. Sie haben die Leute mit vagen Ankündigungen (poor Volta) hingehalten. Die richtige Reaktion wäre gewesen, sich einzugestehen, dass man ein Depp gewesen ist und die überlegenen Konkurrenzprodukte zu kaufen. Viele haben sich dennoch die Sachen von AMD (Vega, Fury X, FX CPUs oder Phenom I) gekauft und sich die Sache schön geredet.

So wird es auch großteils hier ablaufen, zumindest bei den wenigen, die das betrifft. Die 20 GB Version haben ja die Spatzen von den Dächern gepfiffen.



Sonny330i schrieb:


> Naja und dann ist noch die extrem schlechte Lieferbarkeit und die Argumentation seitens nVidia. Ich für meinen Teil finde den Launch setzten 6.



So ist es schon die letzten zwei male (Turing und Pascal) gelaufen und so wird es wohl auch in Zukunft sein. Solange die Karten begeehrt sind, kan man die Verfügbarkeit in den ersten 3 Monaten einfach nur vergessen, egal ob es eine Graka oder CPU ist. Viele stauen ihre Kaufentscheidung auf und vermutlich ebensoviele ziehen ihren Kauf vor. Das Ergebnis ist eine Katastrophal hohe Nachfrage. Hinzu kommt, dass es für die Hersteller von Vorteil ist, die Produkte möglichst früh heruaszubringen.



Sonny330i schrieb:


> Was ich generell bei Herstellern nicht mag, ist wenn man Fehler nicht eingesteht und auch so gut wie keine Kommunikation vorhanden ist.



Dumm nur, dass das die Strategie von AMD und Nvidia ist. Da wird gemauert, bis da Problem so groß ist, dass man es einfach nichtmehr aussitzen kann.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia admits defeat with RTX 3080 and 3090 Founders Edition stock, passes baton to Best Buy
					

Nvidia is no longer selling these graphics cards on its store




					www.techradar.com


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2020)

Tja das wars dann wohlbis Frühling mit der Founders hier in Europa....


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaub, ich bin soweit und storniere die Bestellung der 3090 und kaufe nächsten Monat instant die AMD, sollte ich keine abbekommen, hole ich ne gebrauchte Ti oder ich  hab dann absolut keinen Bock mehr auf den Scheiß.. Evtl. wirds dann ne Konsole, das Gehäuse und der Inhalt wandert auf eBay. Kommt ein kleiner Office Pc her. Der Blödsinn ist nicht mehr normal, macht sich zum Sklaven von Trottelkonzernen...

Die nehmen dir die Kohle ab, können nicht liefern und du sollst dich in Geduld üben und Verständnis zeigen. Wirst am Telefon dumm angepampt obwohl die nun 3 Wochen deine Kohle haben und dir nix sagen können/wollen, aber der Kunde ist Böse...


----------



## Chrisch (12. Oktober 2020)

Keine Ahnung aber bei dir scheint was nicht richtig zu laufen, wenn man aufgrund eines Grafikkartenkaufs schon solche Gedankengänge hat. Warum MUSS es zum Release was neues sein? Warum nicht ggf bissel warten, die bisherige Graka wird ja nicht gerade jetzt verreckt sein.

Und bzgl. Geldabnehmen, bestell halt in irgend nen Shop zum Abholen und zahle bei Abholung. Oder noch besser, bestell einfach erst wenn ausreichende Mengen verfügbar sind.


----------



## big-maec (12. Oktober 2020)

Bis jetzt ist ja auch noch  unklar wie Europa demnächst beliefert wird. Könnte länger dauern als uns lieb ist.


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Oktober 2020)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber bei dir scheint was nicht richtig zu laufen, wenn man aufgrund eines Grafikkartenkaufs schon solche Gedankengänge hat. Warum MUSS es zum Release was neues sein? Warum nicht ggf bissel warten, die bisherige Graka wird ja nicht gerade jetzt verreckt sein.
> 
> Und bzgl. Geldabnehmen, bestell halt in irgend nen Shop zum Abholen und zahle bei Abholung. Oder noch besser, bestell einfach erst wenn ausreichende Mengen verfügbar sind.


Die bisherige ist schon weg... Und ich hatte bestellt als es lagernd war, vor 3  Wochen, hatte sogar einen bestätigten Liefertermin, der dann doch nicht beliefert werden konnte. Soviel zum bestell doch wenn ausreichende Mengen verfügbar sind...
Der nächste Händler mit Shop in meinem Fall ist 260km weg... Auf Rechnung geht halt nicht, weil es keiner von denen anbietet/angeboten hat, was grundsätzlich kein Problem darstellt, weil keine finanzieller Engpass herrscht.

Mein Problem ist die Kommunikationspolitik, ich hab kein Problem, wenn mir verständlich nachvollziehbar erklärt wird was los ist und wie lange es in etwa dauern wird. Die Einkäufer der Händler können sicherlich relativ gut abschätzen wie lange im Einzelfall in etwa zu warten ist, auch wenn die Chipausbeute bescheiden ist, denn die ihrer Bezugsquellen werden auch Infos vom Lieferanten/Hersteller bekommen. Ob nun wenig bis gar nicht produziert wird, kann man trotzdem davon abstrahieren wie lange es wohl dauern wird. Denn die aktuelle Ausbringungsmenge und Verteilung steht fest, also wird man dem Kunden durchaus wertvollere Informationen geben können.

Abseits dessen, hab ich Verständnis für Probleme, aber was da gerade läuft ist nicht mehr normal. CP lässt Vorbesteller aktiv warten während Abholer einfach bedient werden, obwohl hinten in der Warteschlange, was in anderen Foren schon sozusagen nachgewiesen worden ist. Auch einer der Gründe, warum diese plötzlich nicht mehr gelistet sind. Alternate sagt garnichts, lässt aber weiter Vorbestellungen zu. Und Nvidia schiebt alles auf den Kunden...
Glaubs mir ich hab mit ein bißchen Wartezeit gerechnet, aber nicht mit dem hier. Hätte ich das gewusst, wäre meine Ti noch da und ruhe im Karton.
Ich mach mich nur ungern für solche Preise zum Affen...

Übrigens, arbeite mal an deiner Kommunikation, mir gleich nen Sprung in der Schüssel im ersten Satz zu unterstellen, ist keiner guten Konversation wirklich förderlich.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich lach mich gerade kaputt. 
Wunderte mich, wieso das hier *so ruhig und gesittet* zur Sache geht. 
Dazu hab ich mich gefragt, auf was einzelne hier eigentlich eingehen und antworten. 
Alles so schön ruhig und angenehm.

Dann hab ich unten mal spaßeshalber auf *ignorierten Inhalt einblenden* geklickt.  Bäm ! Ging die Aufregerei und haterei wieder los. Köstlich ... 
Hab herzlich gelacht.

Ganz ehrlich ? Ohne die Ignorefunktion kann man PCGHX gar nicht mehr lesen. Das Forum is so voller Hater/Provozierer, die sich über n Furz aufregen, dass man es echt vergessen kann, hier noch ohne Ignore-Funktion zu lesen.

Die löscht bei mir mittlerweile *locker ein Drittel aller Beiträge*, wenn nicht sogar mehr(also hier im Thread). 
Ich muss mal überlegen, ob ich mich hier überhaupt noch beteilige.



@ Topic Aufregerei und Schlecht reden von Ampere:


*tl;dr:* "Nicht zu sehr hypen, oder ärgern lassen.  "


*long version*:


Zur (Nicht-)"Liefersituation:

Ich hab meinen "Hype" zum Glück schon wochenlang vor dem Release ausgelebt und bin pünktlich vor Verkaufsstart wieder runter gekommen und hab mich gefangen. 

Geholfen hat da, eine Tabelle mit nackten Daten und Zahlen nebeneinander zu sehen.
Wenn man sich einfach die Daten, losgelöst von Werbehypevideos und tollen Bildern anschaut und da mal vergleicht, wo die Unterschiede denn nun *genau* liegen, kann das z.B. helfen sich zu überlegen, ob dieser Unterschied einem der Aufpreis wert ist.

Hab mich so pünktlich vor Verkaufsstart, bevor man tatsächlich was kaufen/bestellen konnte, runter geholt vom total übertriebenen Hype und sehe die Karten einfach als das an, was sie für mich sind. *Das einfache Leistungsplus zu meiner 1080Ti*, sehe ich da z.B. und die neuen Möglichkeiten RT/DLSS mal testweise auszuprobieren(was aber kein _Haupt_kaufgrund für mich ist, sondern das _Leistungsplus_ allgemein).

Wenn man sich solch eine Tabelle(Danke an Raff, David von PCGH, Quelle https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvid...-3090-RTX-3080-RTX-3070-Launch-BFGPU-1357318/ ) mal ansieht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... kann man da schön vergleichen, wie's so ausschaut und sich so seine Gedanken dazu machen.

Was will ich ? Wie viel brauche ich tatsächlich ? Reicht nicht evtl. auch eine 3080 wo das Powerlimit etwas mehr erlaubt, zum rumtüfteln und herumspielen ? usw. .

Aus der Tabelle konnte ich schon vor Tests der 3090 sehen, dass mir das Leistungsplus wohl nicht unbedingt reichen wird, verglichen mit dem Aufpreis für die 90er. Einfach ALUs, Takt, Bandbreite und nicht zuletzt Preis miteinander verglichen und mal abgescheckt, was das heißen könnte und ob da ne 3090 für n simples WQHD Zocksystem nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen wäre.

Ich hab auch abgecheckt, ob die 3070 nicht genug wäre. Aber da is der Preisunterschied auch nicht so extrem, wie zur 3090.

Dann hab ich geschaut, ob's nicht Möglichkeiten gäbe, die Basisdaten einer 80er etwas aufzupimpen.
Eine Strix OC is z.B. bei den Werten die ich in der Tabelle mit roten Fragezeichen versehen habe, sehr viel flexibler aufgestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher scheint das für mich so eine Art Sweetspot zu sein, zwischen all den Wahlmöglichkeiten, wenn man auch gern noch selbst etwas mit den Werten wie Powerlimit herumtüftelt, zumindest für mein WQHD System.

Und ich hab echt kein Problem, in den einzelnen Fällen, wo vielleicht mal 10GB nicht reichen sollten, irgendwelche Optionen herunter zu regeln.
Bin ich grad von meiner GTX 1660 Super zur Überbrückung, gewohnt. 
Mir kommt's allgemein auf die höheren, möglichen FPS in schöner Grafik an(muss nicht unbedingt Ultra sein, hoch reicht auch oft).


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Nicht aufregen(_*lassen*_) über Karten die später kommen, als angekündigt.
Hab bestellt und feddich. Abwarten und Kaffee trinken.
Für einen extrem early adopter Preis, fand ich auch den Kurs für die 3080 Strix OC ganz ok, für welchen ich bestellt habe, jedenfalls unter 880€.
Es is immerhin ne Strix *OC*. 

Natürlich versuchen gewisse "Miesepeter" einem den Spaß immer zu versauen und manche gibt es, die gern provozieren und sticheln, alles an Schlagzeilen und "News" suchend, was man negativ auslegen kann(ob's stimmt, oder nicht), aber man kann das ja gekonnt ignorieren, bzw. sich einfach die Daten anschauen, der bestellten Karte, ob die einem reichen und wenn ja, dann isses doch ok so.

Also nicht im Nachhinein ärgern, wenn es dann was Anderes gibt, wie eine *20GB Karte*(oder BigNavi mit 16GB, welche mich eh nicht interessiert, wegen G-sync Monitor), was man ja vorher wusste, dass die kommt.

Aber muss man automatisch bereit sein, dafür *deutlich mehr Geld auszugeben*_(bezogen auf die 3080 20GB)_, wenn einem die 10GB in 95% der Fälle(oder mehr) reicht(für WQHD) ?
Nö. Einfach auf die Daten schauen, vergleichen und für sich selbst entscheiden.
Und wenn einem die Daten reichen, dann reichen sie einem, egal was später mal kommt.

Nicht zu sehr hypen, oder ärgern lassen. 


PS: Schönen, guten Morgen @ all ! 


edit: Und nun viel Spaß beim weiter aufregen, haten, schlecht reden und Leute provozieren(alle die sich _nicht_ angesprochen fühlen, sollten sich _nicht_ angesprochen fühlen  ).


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Oktober 2020)

Schön zu wissen, das du mich ignorierst


----------



## big-maec (12. Oktober 2020)

Mal eine kurze Frage, sieht man das irgendwo wenn man auf einer Ignorierliste steht ?


----------



## SLNC (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube, dass die 10GB Situation für viele nur so schwierig ist, weil sie nicht wissen, ob sie für die Zeit, die die 3080 in ihrem Gehäuse werkelt auf WQHD bleiben, denn 700 - 900 € sind kein Pappenstiel, und die Ungewissheit, wie VRAM hungrig Next-Gen-Spiele denn jetzt werden. Und mal abgesehen davon find ichs schwierig eine 10GB Karte als 4K-Karte zu bewerben, aber es macht schon Sinn, wenn man bedenkt, dass Nvidia natürlich will, dass man sich in 2 Jahren wieder eine neue Karte kauft.

Dann kommt noch dazu, dass man momentan einen derben Aufpreis für eine 10GB Karte zahlen muss, wofür man dann in ein paar Wochen evtl eine 20GB Karte gekriegt hätte (das geht vielleicht nicht ganz auf, aber es könnte doch schmerzhafter sein als man grundsätzlich erwartet), was natürlich an der Liefersituation liegt und auch nachvollziehbar ist, aber Frustration, dass kein Ende in Aussicht ist kann ich verstehen.

Aber ich kann auch deinen Gedankengang bei der Kaufentscheidung komplett nachvollziehen @ChrisMK72 . In dem Sinne, viel viel Spaß mit deiner Strix OC 3080 - wenn sie denn da ist - und dir auch einen guten Morgen


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Die bisherige ist schon weg... Und ich hatte bestellt als es lagernd war, vor 3  Wochen, hatte sogar einen bestätigten Liefertermin, der dann doch nicht beliefert werden konnte. Soviel zum bestell doch wenn ausreichende Mengen verfügbar sind...
> Der nächste Händler mit Shop in meinem Fall ist 260km weg... Auf Rechnung geht halt nicht, weil es keiner von denen anbietet/angeboten hat, was grundsätzlich kein Problem darstellt, weil keine finanzieller Engpass herrscht.
> 
> Mein Problem ist die Kommunikationspolitik, ich hab kein Problem, wenn mir verständlich nachvollziehbar erklärt wird was los ist und wie lange es in etwa dauern wird. Die Einkäufer der Händler können sicherlich relativ gut abschätzen wie lange im Einzelfall in etwa zu warten ist, auch wenn die Chipausbeute bescheiden ist, denn die ihrer Bezugsquellen werden auch Infos vom Lieferanten/Hersteller bekommen. Ob nun wenig bis gar nicht produziert wird, kann man trotzdem davon abstrahieren wie lange es wohl dauern wird. Denn die aktuelle Ausbringungsmenge und Verteilung steht fest, also wird man dem Kunden durchaus wertvollere Informationen geben können.
> ...



Ich kann den Fust echt gut verstehen...
Aber so doof das jetzt für dich klingt, genau wegen sowas verkaufe ich die alte Hardware immer erst wenn die neue im Rechner ist. Auf die paar Euro die ich mehr bekomme wenn ich schon vor Release der neuen verkaufe verzichte ich gerne wenn ich dafür den ganzen Hick Hack nicht mitmachen muss.
So hätte ich jetzt, selbst wenn ich keine 3090 bekomme hätte, die ganze Sache ganz entspannt aussitzen können.


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich kann den Fust echt gut verstehen...
> Aber so doof das jetzt für dich klingt, genau wegen sowas verkaufe ich die alte Hardware immer erst wenn die neue im Rechner ist. Auf die paar Euro die ich mehr bekomme wenn ich schon vor Release der neuen verkaufe verzichte ich gerne wenn ich dafür den ganzen Hick Hack nicht mitmachen muss.
> So hätte ich jetzt, selbst wenn ich keine 3090 bekomme hätte, die ganze Sache ganz entspannt aussitzen können.


Das war mein erstes mal genau zum Release, normalerweise kaufe ich gen Dezember Januar. Aber nochmal verbrenne ich mir die Finger so nicht mehr...


----------



## SLNC (12. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Das war mein erstes mal genau zum Release, normalerweise kaufe ich gen Dezember Januar. Aber nochmal verbrenne ich mir die Finger so nicht mehr...


Ist das einzig sinnvolle was man jetzt machen kann. Aus den Fehlern lernen und gut ist.


----------



## SayprenShepard (12. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Das war mein erstes mal genau zum Release, normalerweise kaufe ich gen Dezember Januar. Aber nochmal verbrenne ich mir die Finger so nicht mehr...



Jepp bei mir das Gleiche, ist mein erstes mal. Ich war jetzt auch schon kurz davor meine Vorbestellung bei Cyberport zu canceln weil mich das alles so extremst angenervt hat. Jetzt wo ich wieder runtergekommen bin, bin ich froh es nicht gemacht zu haben. Ich habe die Vorbestellung jetzt nun so lange laufen und vor allbem für nen Bomben Preis bei der 3080 Strix OC das es einfach völlig beknackt wäre diese jetzt einfach aus "Prinzip" zu stornieren. Ich brauche ja dringend eine, da ich komplett ohne da stehe. Wenn ich da jetzt noch lange drauf warten muss wirds mich nerven aber in der jetzigen Situation bleibt mir ja eh nix anderes übrig. Hab ja schon ein paar mal geschrieben, dass mir das nicht nochmal passieren wird und ich in Zukunft genüsslich abwarten werde.
So kann ich mich halt auch freuen, dass ich für meine 1080ti Founders Edition noch 355 € bekommen habe. Wer weiss ob ich die auch noch bekommen hätte wenn die Karten dann mal verfügbar sind.
Muss jetzt erstmal die PS4 reichen bis ich wieder am PC zocken kann.


----------



## Chrisch (12. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Übrigens, arbeite mal an deiner Kommunikation, mir gleich nen Sprung in der Schüssel im ersten Satz zu unterstellen, ist keiner guten Konversation wirklich förderlich.


Das sollte weder eine Beleidung sein noch wollte ich dich in irgendeiner Form angreifen. Wenn es so rüber gekommen ist dann sorry! 

Ich kann den Frust verstehen, es ist auch nervig wenn man was neues haben möchte und einfach nichts passiert und die Shops sowie Lieferanten einen im kalten Wasser stehen lassen, aber deswegen würde mir z.B. nie der Gedanke kommen meinen PC zu veräußern und auf eine Console zu wechseln.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## haii91 (12. Oktober 2020)

@ChrisMK72 Off Topic: Darf ich fragen, wie schnell du so auf der Tastatur tippst?^^
 Dein Text hat 824 Wörter und bei einer Schreibgeschwindigkeit von durchschnittlich 40 WPM braucht man ungefähr 26 mins.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab immer ne BackUp Karte, meine VII hab ich ja auch schon ne Weile verkauft.Bapp ich halb die 5700er rein und gut ist. Aktuellist meine AIo im Eimer, wenn mein Rechner nicht komplett ist krieg ich die Krise. Das ist ein unhaltbarer Zustand für mich und wenn ich dafür bis Nachts um 3 Schrauben muss damit das Teil wieder läuft, es MUSS laufen.

Dabei zocke ich aktuell gar nicht obwohl ich ne 3090 verbaut hab 

Zum Launch: Sowas schlechtes hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. das hat auch nichts mit extremer Nachfrage zu tun das ist einfach voll in die Hose gegangen und zwar von vorne bis hinten.

@blautemple Hast du deine TUF bekommen?


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Oktober 2020)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Das sollte weder eine Beleidung sein noch wollte ich dich in irgendeiner Form angreifen. Wenn es so rüber gekommen ist dann sorry!
> 
> Ich kann den Frust verstehen, es ist auch nervig wenn man was neues haben möchte und einfach nichts passiert und die Shops sowie Lieferanten einen im kalten Wasser stehen lassen, aber deswegen würde mir z.B. nie der Gedanke kommen meinen PC zu veräußern und auf eine Console zu wechseln.
> 
> ...


Ja, der Frust musste raus. War dann auch etwas übertrieben, den PC behalte ich, weil ich ihn auch beruflich nutze, aber es nervt extrem und der Dampf musste jetzt halt auch mal raus...


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @blautemple Hast du deine TUF bekommen?



Ich habe sogar schon eine Zweite


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2020)

Deutlich besser alsdie Giga oder.


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Deutlich besser alsdie Giga oder.



Ich hatte nie eine Gigabyte sondern 2 TUF.


----------



## sunburst1988 (12. Oktober 2020)

Alle verhungern am langen Arm von Nvidia und ihr fachsimpelt welche der 10 verschiedenen die ihr schon geliefert bekommen habt die Beste war... 

Immerhin ist mein Sith Sorcerer mitlerweile schon auf Max-Level 

Bei meiner 3090 Strix OC tut sich jedenfalls mal gar nichts. Solange ich sie noch vor Dezember bekomme passt es aber so weit.


----------



## Reaper896 (12. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand mal den Link zum Forum/Post, wo angeblich die Selbstabholer die 3080 Strix OC von Cyberport abholen konnten?

Bzw. Hat hier schon jemand eine 3080 Strix OC?


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich hatte nie eine Gigabyte sondern 2 TUF.


nach dem ich das gelesen hatte...









						Explosion Boom GIF - Explosion Boom - Discover & Share GIFs | Nuclear bomb, Nuclear, Atomic bomb explosion
					

Dec 26, 2017 - The perfect Explosion Boom Animated GIF for your conversation. Discover and Share the best GIFs on Tenor.




					pin.it
				





Reaper896 schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal den Link zum Forum/Post, wo angeblich die Selbstabholer die 3080 Strix OC von Cyberport abholen konnten?
> 
> Bzw. Hat hier schon jemand eine 3080 Strix OC?






__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/ixjw7v

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> nach dem ich das gelesen hatte...



Ich weiß, irgendwann trifft mich der Blitz beim scheißen


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich weiß, irgendwann trifft mich der Blitz beim scheißen


Die Schockwelle ist schon unterwegs, als überleg dir gut wo du sie ab bekommen möchtest...


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2020)

@blautemple Sry hatte dich gerade verwechselt.

Ich hab kürzlich ne Strixx in der Hand gehabt, ne 3080.Unterwegs sind welche aber nur in kleiner Stückzahl. Hab sogar versucht die für euch hier im Forum klar zu machen,war aber nix zumachen


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Oktober 2020)

Ey, da sind ja sogar zwei Eagle OC  dabei. Hatte schon gedacht  GigaByte hat das Produkt eingestellt, nachdem von Alternate nix um die Ecke kommt


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Oktober 2020)

Übrigens, ich werde die die kommenden Tage stornieren, falls jemand hier aus der nähe kommt, kann er sie gerne haben, muss halt mir zusammen in MM wegen dem Abholschein.

und weg

Grüße


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Die Schockwelle ist schon unterwegs, als überleg dir gut wo du sie ab bekommen möchtest...



Ich werde an meinem Rechner mit der RTX 3090 sitzen 

Ich hatte übrigens doch noch mal leichte Probleme bei der Nutzung von HDMI 2.1 mit dem LG OLED CX. Im laufenden Betrieb war alles ok und die 4k 120Hz mit 10bpc war überhaupt kein Problem. Wenn ich den Rechner neu gestartet habe hat auch alles gepasst. Wenn ich jetzt aber den Rechner manuell heruntergefahren und dann wieder gestartet habe habe ich ab Windows kein Bild mehr bekommen. Dieses Phänomen tritt aber nur auf wenn ich über die Bandbreite von HDMI 2.0 hinausgehe. Bei 4k 60Hz und 8bpc gibt es also dementsprechend überhaupt keine Probleme.
Nach einigen Tests hat sich dann herausgestellt das es an Fastboot lag. Kaum ist das deaktiviert läuft es auch mit HDMI 2.1...
Der Zusammenhang ist mir zwar ein absolutes Rätsel, aber gut...


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Oktober 2020)

@blautemple 
Hat LG seinen Firmware-Fix schon draußen? Oder lüppt das bei dir jetzt auch ohne den vernünftig?








						LG arbeitet an einem Firmware-Update für das "G Sync-Problem"
					

Vincent Teoh von HDTVTest.co.uk hat gute Nachrichten für euch. Die Black-Screen-Problematik mit G-Sync (4K@120Hz), welches bei aktuellen OLED-Modellen mit HDMI 2.1-Schnittstelle auftritt, soll schon bald via Firmware-Fix behoben werden.




					www.4kfilme.de


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> @blautemple
> Hat LG seinen Firmware-Fix schon draußen? Oder lüppt das bei dir jetzt auch ohne den vernünftig?
> 
> 
> ...



Ist schon draußen. Problematisch ist nur der Bereich zwischen 110 und 120Hz/fps. Das gibt es hin und wieder kleiner Zucker. Bis das gefixt ist habe ich ein fps Limit bei 100fps gesetzt. So läuft es absolut geschmeidig.


----------



## sunburst1988 (12. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nach einigen Tests hat sich dann herausgestellt das es an Fastboot lag.


Bei mir hat mal G-Sync immer rumgesponnen. Immer bis ich das erste Mal nach dem Hochfahren neu gestartet habe.
Das lag auch am Fastboot.

Seitdem ist das bei mir standardmäßig ausgeschaltet. Man könnte fast meinen, dass Windows ungern nicht richtig heruntergefahren wird...


----------



## artorias (12. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde das "verfugbarkeits" Problem jetzt nicht so schlimm. Ein typischer Nvidia Launch halt. War bei der 2000er Serie dich ganz ähnlich nur das alle wegen raytracing gemeckert haben 😄. Ich habe jedenfalls keine nennenswerten Connections und habe trotzdem inzwischen die zweite 3090 hier. Man muss halt alle halbe Stunde Mal die gängigen Seiten abchecken und dann sehr schnell den Kauf Button spammen. Hat bei mir bisher immer geklappt.

Das mit gsync ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Manchmal spackt die Karte ein bisschen rum. So ein leichtes flimmern irgendwie. Ich meine aber auch, dass vor kurzem ein Treiber erschienen ist, der dass Problem regelt.

Den Bug mit dem Fanstop scheint es überall zu geben. Ich habe beobachtet, dass sowohl meine Gigabyte als auch die ZOTAC so ein Verhalten an den Tag legen. Lüfter gehen für ein paar Sekunden aus und laufen dann wieder an, auch wenn man gar nichts gemacht hat. Sind noch ein paar Baustellen zu beheben.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (12. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne Frage,kann man den Bootscreen vom Bios der GPU abschalten?
Sieht so nach 1995 aus,Board wäre das Asus X Hero.


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2020)

Nope.

Welche hast du denn? Inno3D?


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2020)

Die haben nen Bootscreen???


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die haben nen Bootscreen???



Ich habe damals, zu Zeiten von Pascal, mal ein Inno3D BIOS auf meine Referenz 1080 Ti geflashed und da wurde beim Initialisieren der Grafikkarte, kurz vor dem BIOS, tatsächlich noch das Grafikkarten Modell mit einem DOS Screen eingeblendet. Habe ich so noch nie bei einem anderen Hersteller gesehen. Deswegen mein Verdacht das es Inno3D ist ^^


----------



## RNG_AGESA (12. Oktober 2020)

das beste an 3080 war das warten auf die 3080!!!
4080 incoming


----------



## HisN (12. Oktober 2020)

Kommt auch drauf an wie man sein Bios/EFI/CSM schaltet.
Efi oder legacy

EFI: Kein Bootscreen
Legacy: Bootscreen

Wer noch mit einer MBR-Windows-Installation arbeitet, bekommt eventuell auch noch Bios-Einblendungen.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (12. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe damals, zu Zeiten von Pascal, mal ein Inno3D BIOS auf meine Referenz 1080 Ti geflashed und da wurde beim Initialisieren der Grafikkarte, kurz vor dem BIOS, tatsächlich noch das Grafikkarten Modell mit einem DOS Screen eingeblendet. Habe ich so noch nie bei einem anderen Hersteller gesehen. Deswegen mein Verdacht das es Inno3D ist ^^


Genau so ist es,der Screen kommt vor dem Asus Bootlogo.
Ist jetzt nicht tragisch,da kommen nostalgische Gefühle auf  

Edit: Ist die Inno3D RTX 3080 iChill X3


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2020)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es,der Screen kommt vor dem Asus Bootlogo.
> Ist jetzt nicht tragisch,da kommen nostalgische Gefühle auf



Witzig dass die das immer noch so machen ^^


----------



## Pu244 (12. Oktober 2020)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Warum nicht ggf bissel warten, die bisherige Graka wird ja nicht gerade jetzt verreckt sein.



Mir ist die Karte am 6. September buchstäblich abgeraucht.


----------



## NuVirus (12. Oktober 2020)

weiß jemand wie das inzwischen eigl die Hersteller handhaben mit der Garantie für den 2. Besitzer - besonders Asus wäre bei mir interessant.


----------



## Pu244 (12. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie das inzwischen eigl die Hersteller handhaben mit der Garantie für den 2. Besitzer - besonders Asus wäre bei mir interessant.



Bei EVGA kann man die Karte einfach übertragen (inkl. der verlängerten 5 und 10 Jahresgarantie).


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Mir ist die Karte am 6. September buchstäblich abgeraucht.


Was hattest du denn für eine? Mir ist wirklich noch nie eine GPU abgeraucht und dabei nutze ich die nicht nur einmal, sondern danach im HTPC und danach wandern die in rechner von Kumpels denen die Dinger dann immer noch Jahre reichen....


----------



## OmasHighendPC (12. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ? Ohne die Ignorefunktion kann man PCGHX gar nicht mehr lesen. Das Forum is so voller Hater/Provozierer, die sich über n Furz aufregen, dass man es echt vergessen kann, hier noch ohne Ignore-Funktion zu lesen.



Danke für dieses Statement! Leider ist das nicht nur in diesem Forum so.


----------



## Pu244 (12. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn für eine? Mir ist wirklich noch nie eine GPU abgeraucht und dabei nutze ich die nicht nur einmal, sondern danach im HTPC und danach wandern die in rechner von Kumpels denen die Dinger dann immer noch Jahre reichen....



Eine EVGA GTX 980Ti (steht in der Signatur). Es hat kurz nach Fön gerochen (also der Geruch, wenn Plastik heiß wird. Ich hab dann noch kurz geschaut, ob wo etwas brennt, das ich löschen muß (auf die Idee sofort den Stecker zu ziehen bin ich in dem Moment nicht gekommen. Nachdem ich kurz mit meinen Augen über die Verlängerungskabel gegangen bin und gerochen habe, dass es aus dem PC kommt, ging die Kiste auch schon aus. Ich hätte wohl eventuell öfter den Staub entfernen sollen, eventuell wäre es auch so passiert.

Das ganze ist sehr ärgerlich, da ich die Karte und den Rechner eigentlich noch zwei Jahre weiterverwenden wollte. Jetzt stecke ich in der Zwickmühle: Geld in ein sinkendes Schiff zu stecken oder etwas komplett neues kaufen. Eventuell purzeln ja die Preise für die GTX 980Ti, GTX 1070, 1080(Ti) und Vega, das wären die Karten, mit denen ich meine GTX 980Ti ersetzen könnte. Mehr als 150, eventuell 200€, in den alten Kasten zu richten, ergibt aber kaum Sinn.

Eines ist relativ sicher, die nächste neue Karten kommt wohl von EVGA (die RTX 3080 20GB wäre schön), mit 10 Jahren Garantie. Den Mist tue ich mir nicht nochmal an.

Ich habe noch bis zum 18.2.2021 Zeit, dann kommt Far Cry 6 raus.

EDIT:


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ? Ohne die Ignorefunktion kann man PCGHX gar nicht mehr lesen. Das Forum is so voller Hater/Provozierer, die sich über n Furz aufregen, dass man es echt vergessen kann, hier noch ohne Ignore-Funktion zu lesen.



Um ehrlich zu sein halte ich wenig von der Ignorefunktion. Man bekommt nicht mehr mit, wenn gegen einen Mist geschrieben wird und was unwidersprochen im Raum steht, das gilt leider als wahr. Außerdem muß es ja einen geben, der gegen die gröbste Blödheit anschreibt, man macht das ja auch für die Öffentlichkeit.

Wenn es zu krass wird, dann kann man sich einfach an die Mods wenden, das Forum hier ist recht streng moderiert.

Hier sind halt eben viele bunte Gestalten unterwegs (ich nehme mich da nicht aus ). Wer damit nicht klar kommt, der sollte Onlineforen generell meiden, das hier ist noch eines der harmloseren.


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Oktober 2020)

Manche werden es nicht lesen wollen, trotzdem zur Info, habt trotzdem nen schönen Abend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						[Sammelthread] - Der Nvidia Ampere Verfügbarkeitsthread (LINKS ONLY! NO SPAM!)
					

Aufgrund der aktuellen Liefer-Situation - und um die Ampere Sammelthreads zu entlasten: alles zum Thema NVIDIA AMPERE Verfügbarkeiten hier rein.  Hardwareluxx Verfügbarkeits Hinweise:  In diesen Thread werden durch einen Bot von Moderator @ralle_h Direktlinks aktuell verfügbarer Karten mit...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Adamska88 (12. Oktober 2020)

Das ist echt unschön.... 

Aber naja nächstes Jahr habe ich wohl mal meine..... gefühlt kam noch keine pny über den großen See ^^


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2020)

PNY hab ich auch nur wenige gesehen.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Oktober 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein halte ich wenig von der Ignorefunktion. Man bekommt nicht mehr mit, wenn gegen einen Mist geschrieben wird und was unwidersprochen im Raum steht, das gilt leider als wahr. Außerdem muß es ja einen geben, der gegen die gröbste Blödheit anschreibt, man macht das ja auch für die Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> Wenn es zu krass wird, dann kann man sich einfach an die Mods wenden, das Forum hier ist recht streng moderiert.
> 
> Hier sind halt eben viele bunte Gestalten unterwegs (ich nehme mich da nicht aus ). Wer damit nicht klar kommt, der sollte Onlineforen generell meiden, das hier ist noch eines der harmloseren.


In der Tat, die Ignorefunktion ist auch nur ein weiteres Mittel die eigene Filterblase aufrechtzuerhalten, der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Kommt halt auch schwer darauf an, was man von einem Forum erwartet, erfahrungsgemäß sind die Ignorelisten der Selbstdarsteller wesentlich länger als die der Informationssucher- und tauscher. Folgende Aussage erschließt sich mir nicht:


Pu244 schrieb:


> was unwidersprochen im Raum steht, das gilt leider als wahr


Wenn ich jedes einzelne Mal gegen den Stuss anderer anschreiben würde, käme ich zu nichts anderem mehr.
Soll doch jeder vom anderen denken was er will, das Recht kann man niemandem abstreiten. Aber dagegen anzuschreiben ändert deren Meinung über einen auch nicht, meistens eher im Gegenteil. Liegt natürlich an einem selbst, ob man auf "die gröbste Blödheit" eingeht, aber was genau als solche definiert wird, ist nicht allgemeingültig. In der Regel ist das nur Verschwendung von Zeit und Energie. Und so manche Aussage einfach mal im Raum stehenzulassen, sagt oftmals mehr als 1000 Worte. Kurz gesagt, "jeder zieht sich den Schuh an, der ihm passt."


----------



## HisN (12. Oktober 2020)

Ah, endlich die 21K Graphic-Score im Timespy geknackt.
Mit 390W-Bios, Fenstermod, Speicher auf +500 und dann eine 0,9V@2Ghz Kurve.
Scheint das äußerste der Gefühle zu sein, ich renne noch 3 oder 4x kurz im 2. Test ins PT.

Und ich glaub ich reiße den Kühler nochmal runter ... ich will auch 6° Delta bei 20° Wasser. Das Wasser bekomme ich mit dem Fenstermod so kühl .. nur das ich weiterhin 20° Delta habe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vU3hTVtJTl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (12. Oktober 2020)

haii91 schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72 Off Topic: Darf ich fragen, wie schnell du so auf der Tastatur tippst?^^
> Dein Text hat 824 Wörter und bei einer Schreibgeschwindigkeit von durchschnittlich 40 WPM braucht man ungefähr 26 mins.


Das ist durchschnittlich? Mein Durchschnitt ist ~ 600 CPM und 110 WPM.


----------



## haii91 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Das ist durchschnittlich? Mein Durchschnitt ist ~ 600 CPM und 110 WPM.


Ich beneide dich. Bei der Geschwindigkeit würde ich viel Zeit im Alltag sparen.^^
Mein Schnitt liegt bei ca. 60 WPM und mit Anstrengung bei 80 WPM.


----------



## big-maec (13. Oktober 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Eine EVGA GTX 980Ti (steht in der Signatur). Es hat kurz nach Fön gerochen (also der Geruch, wenn Plastik heiß wird.


Müßte man drüber schauen, lässt sich vielleicht nocht retten. Reicht schon wenn einer von den Kerkos heiß wird. Dann stinkt es nach abgebrannter Platine.


----------



## Ventus93 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute ich habe eine RTX3080 Ventus Oc und habe ein Undervoltingproblem.

Ich habe Metro Exodus gestartet mit RTX Ultra und Ultra Settings in 1440P, Hairworks und Tesselation ON, bin mit der Performance sehr zufrieden 70-130fps niemals unter 60 oft im Cpu Limit da soll aber Zen 3 aushelfen.

Ich betreibe auch Undervolting ich schaffe mit 900mv knapp 1975mhz Stabil jetzt kommt aber das große ABER in Metro Exodus ist das nicht Stabil bei weitem nicht sonst aber in jedem spiel. Da muss ich viel weiter runter also mal 800mv mit 1800mhz probiert, geht ein paar Stunden stürzt irgendwann ab. Jetzt weis ich nicht ob es an dem liegt das Metro so fordert weil der knallt auch mal 280 Watt rein mit nur 800mv das schafft kein anderes Spiel oder ob es wirklich Instabil ist da ich vorher glatt 4 Stinden gezockt habe und es dann abgeschmiert ist deswegen nun 825mv bei 1800mhz

Oder ob es das Spiel ist das ist mir nämlich auch mit anderen Karten manchmal abgestürzt.

Ich mein ARK Survivial Evolved geht ja auch mit weit unter den 280 Watt was Metro manchmal will. Und Ark ist nun nicht wirklich dafür bekannt gut zu laufen aber diese Karte schafft es erstmal in 1440p Epic niemals unter 60 fps zu kommen .

Ark geht aber auch mit 800mv 1935mhz Stabil , Metro will aber nicht . Muss ich jetzt eventuell 2 Profile machen eines für RTX ein anderes für normale Spiele? Was meint ihr?

Vram Oc macht nichts bei mir

Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tomb Raider 1440p Ultra, RTX Ultra 100 Watt  average nur 150 rum. Cap bei 63 fps mehr bringt mir hier nichts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (13. Oktober 2020)

haii91 schrieb:


> Ich beneide dich. Bei der Geschwindigkeit würde ich viel Zeit im Alltag sparen.^^
> Mein Schnitt liegt bei ca. 60 WPM und mit Anstrengung bei 80 WPM.


Ganz ehrlich, mir war weder bewusst dass das vergleichsweise schnell ist, noch bringt mir das viel, weil man oft ja noch den Inputlag vom Denken hat. Ich kann das auch nur mit meiner Tastatur. Setz mich an eine andere und das Adlerauge-Suchsystem geht los.

Für WM-Teilnahme wirds aber wohl nicht reichen?


----------



## HisN (13. Oktober 2020)

@Ventus93 

Zock halt mal ein paar Stunden mit der Karte @Stock
Mag eventuell Lauter sein und weniger FPS. Aber dann weißt Du ob es an Deinem OC oder an Metro liegt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2020)

RTX brauch mehr Spannung, außerdem kann sich bei geringerer Drehzahl auch der Speicher aufheizen und die Biege machen.


----------



## Ventus93 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ok Danke, dann werden halt 2 Profile gemacht.

Edit: Ach was für was 2 Profile, habe gerade verglichen ob mit 825mv 1800mhz oder mit 800mv 1905mhz das waren 129 zu 134 Fps bei 225 Watt. Dafür lohnt es sich nichtmal in den Afterburner zu gehen und Apply zu klicken. Dafür sollte sie jetzt in jeder Lebenslage Stabil sein.

Interessanter ist jedoch ich kann 200mhz draufgeben @Stock und es crasht nie. Das machte meine Pascal Karte nicht mit und meine Turing Karte auch nicht.  Ab 230 mhz+ Crash in Metro.

Auch gut zu beobachten wird die Karte wärmer verbraucht sie immer mehr und mehr. Pro Grad Celsius kann man den Watt zu kucken wie es raufgeht.

Aber schon wahnsinn was die Karte mit nur 130 Watt Gpu Power zu leisten vermag gerade zu Absurd.

Edit Nr.2 :

Mir ist was aufgefallen und zwar wenn ich Undervolte bzw das Undervolting Profil geladen ist, ist weniger Pixelfüllrate angegeben warum ist das so?

Stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Undervolting




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (13. Oktober 2020)

Kleiner Tip .. Alt+Druck für den Screenshot vom Tool. Und dann einfach STRG-V hier im Textfeld. Gibt nur das Tool ohne den Desktop-Hintergrund (den leeren).

Die Pixelfüllrate ist ein Produkt aus Takt und Shaderanzahl aus Takt und Speicherbandbreite? (Vermutung, kein Wissen).


----------



## Xaphyr (13. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Dafür lohnt es sich nichtmal in den Afterburner zu gehen und Apply zu klicken


Noch ein kleiner Tipp, du kannst Hotkeys für die Profile anlegen. Ich hab die zB auf STRG + Zahlentaste.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Aber schon wahnsinn was die Karte mit nur 130 Watt Gpu Power zu leisten vermag gerade zu Absurd.


Die ASIC die ausgelsen wird ist nicht korrrekt. Wie auch. Dann würde das Board mit Speicher ja einfach mal 140 Watt ins Nirvana pusten...


----------



## Ventus93 (14. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was redest du? Hier sind es weniger da nur 220 Watt benötigt werden.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (14. Oktober 2020)

bei mir bricht die leistung massiv ein für einige minuten, ab einer bestimmten spieldauer (ca 80min) bei GTA5
@stock @62c max,  Ø 57c

edit: drop auf ca 1600MHz


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> bei mir bricht die leistung massiv ein für einige minuten, ab einer bestimmten spieldauer (ca 80min) bei GTA5
> @stock @62c max,  Ø 57c
> 
> edit: drop auf ca 1600MHz


Speicher doch mal ein Replay mit On screen Werten, so dass man sich das mal anschauen kann auf YT. Die Infos sind ziemlich dürftig so.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

Klingt nach überhitzen Wandlern oder Speicher.
@Ventus93  Wie was rede ich? Ich sage die ASIC die ausgelesen wird ist nicht die ChipPower sondern nur ein Teil davon,MVVDD fehlt völlig. Der Chip genehmigt sich Stock 230Watt.


----------



## Ventus93 (14. Oktober 2020)

Ja Stock ich labberte vom Undervolting . Aber das stimmt dann schon was gpu-Z ausliest?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

Nein es stimmt eben nicht,das versuche ich dir ja zu sagen. Es fehlt die Berücksichtigung von MVVDD,also knapp 50 Watt. Die undervoltest du auch nicht,du hast keinen Zugriff auf diese Spannung.


----------



## Ventus93 (14. Oktober 2020)

Ok danke wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

Du kannst es dir ja malselbst hochrechnen an deinen Werten.
230 Boardpower
105 in GPUZ +circa 50 bei einer 80er=155.
Dann Speicher 10*3=30
Ergibt 185,Rest ist Verlust Wandler bei dir (der bei niedriger Spannung steigt,weil je geringer die Spannung desto ineffizenter die Wandler) Board und Nebenverbraucher. Also etwa 40 Watt in deinem Fall +-

Man gewinnt zwar effizienz an den Wandlern wenn diese Kühl sind durch UV, verliert das aber direkt wieder wegen der geringeren Spannung leider.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Oktober 2020)

Laut Moore's Law is Dead wird es im November kurz nach RDNA2 Launch viele RTX 3080 geben (300K + für November) und die 20GB Version soll MSRP zwischen 849 bis 999 Dollar kosten, also im Grunde ab 900 Euro mit Steuern bei uns etwa.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zmbvUK93npo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ventus93 (14. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 in Tomb Raider auf Ultra mit RTX Ultra. Finde ich gut.


----------



## Adamska88 (14. Oktober 2020)

Mh bei 900 Euro frage ich mich ob es das wert ist zu stornieren dann oder ob ich nicht 3-4 Jahre mit der normalen 3080 bei 5120x1440 hinkomme :-/

Wenn man das nur direkt wüsste

Was ich weiß... meine 1060 6gb muss weg 😅


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Oktober 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> und die 20GB Version soll MSRP *zwischen 849 bis 999 Dollar* kosten



Da wär's echt zu überlegen, seine Top 3080 10GB ( Top = teuer, wie z.B. Strix OC ) zu stornieren, da eh nicht lieferbar und eine Einstiegs 3080 20GB zu ordern(edit: also wenn es sich wirklich so abzeichnen würde, irgendwann). Kommt dann vielleicht fast auf den gleichen Preis raus.

Vor allem natürlich für Leute, die eine 80er 10GB für über 900€ bestellt haben. 
Die Strix OC gab's ja teilweise sogar bis knapp 1000€ zu bestellen, oder manchmal je nach "Angebot" sogar drüber.

Eine Asus TUF is fast genau so gut, nur günstiger. Und die dann als 20 GB Modell ? Kommt dann evtl. auch um die 1000€.

Dass da jetzt seit ca. 4 Wochen kaum was zu kaufen ist, bei den 80er 10GB is aber schon ungewöhnlich.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Oktober 2020)

Deshalb habe ich mein Budget für die 3080 mit 10GB auf maximal 799 Euro begrenzt.
Bzw halte meine Bestellung der ASUS TUF 3080 für 769 Euro weiterhin aufrecht.
Realistisch gesehen werden Custom 3080 20GB (und es soll nur Custom Modelle geben) wohl in der Nähe von 1000 Euro kosten.
Das ist mir einfach zu viel.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Oktober 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> wohl in der Nähe von 1000 Euro kosten



Das nehme ich auch an.
Und wenn es stimmt, dass die Grundleistung vs. 10GB Version nicht großartig erhöht sein wird(vielleicht weil dann zu nahe an der 3090 ?) muss man sich natürlich fragen, ob man die 10GB extra _wirklich_ braucht, was ja meist nur der Fall bei 4K Gaming ist.

Allerdings hatten ja manche tatsächlich bei Caseking und co. für knapp 1000€ die normale 80er bestellt, oder zumindest über 900€. Das wäre deren Chance da noch mal in Ruhe drüber nachzudenken. 
(Falls man irgendwann die 20GB für einen vergleichbaren Preis bekommen sollte)

Hab ja eine teure Strix OC bestellt, allerdings unter 900€(nicht bei Caseking).
Glaub ich lass die Bestellung auch durchlaufen.

Eine Strix OC 20GB wird bestimmt über 1000€ kosten, nehm ich an.

PS:


RavionHD schrieb:


> ASUS TUF 3080



Die TUF wäre auch meine andere Wahl gewesen, wenn nicht strix oc. Die 3 FPS mehr manchmal(wenn überhaupt  ) sind ganz schön teuer erkauft. 
Und das Zubehör aus der Strix OC Box is ja ziemlich nach dem Motto: Ab in die Mülltonne. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkoURQ_QIq0:812

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und die OC Unterschiede muss man echt mit der Lupe suchen. 
Die TUF is schon eine sehr gute, vernünftige Entscheidung.
Klar is die Strix auch gut. Aber den Aufpreis wert ?  Eher nicht diesmal.
Das einzige Argument was für mich für die Strix zieht, ist wenn man mit den Werten herumspielen möchte und da auch mal mehr Strom drauf geben usw. . Da geht vielleicht n Tick mehr und hier, oder da mal 30, oder 60 MHz mehr. Aber wie gesagt ... das is jetzt kein riesen Unterschied.


----------



## Adamska88 (14. Oktober 2020)

Hab am 17. die pny noch für 740€ Bestellt. 
Das war irgendwie auch mein Maximum da ich die founders wollte. Also 100€ mehr fänd ich schon fraglich für im Grunde die „selbe“ Karte


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

Die TUF ist in meinen Augen die einzigst rationale Entscheidung im aktuellen LineUp.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die TUF ist in meinen Augen die einzigst rationale Entscheidung im aktuellen LineUp.



Wenn man die moderaten Preise im Asus E-Shop heranzieht, die Strix liegt dort halt immernoch 70€ über der TUF (Non OC zu Non OC). Und diese 70€ findet man halt einfach nicht in der Karte. 
Der zusätzliche Rahmen bei der Strix um die Karte steifer zu machen ist sexy, aber die TUF ist einfach "zu gut" geworden.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

Der zusätzliche Rahmen hätte der TUF auch gut gestanden. Dafür kommt das Ding aber mit dem genialen Vram/Wandler Kühlerframe.


----------



## Ventus93 (14. Oktober 2020)

Gigaybte der neusten Revision sind auch gut hatte ich schon hier eine Eagle und Gaming Oc. Also mit den gefixten Steckern.


----------



## SayprenShepard (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich muss ja sagen, dass Optik für mich mich auch etwas ausmacht bei den Karten. Die Palit hat irgendwie so ein ultrabilliges Jahrmarktspielzeug Flair


----------



## Nordbadener (14. Oktober 2020)

Mal sehen, ob mit den 20GB Karten nicht auch schon der neue GA103 kommt?
Ich glaube nicht, dass der an den GA102 ran kommt...


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Gigaybte der neusten Revision sind auch gut hatte ich schon hier eine Eagle und Gaming Oc. Also mit den gefixten Steckern.


Erläutere mal, was ist da gefixt?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (14. Oktober 2020)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob mit den 20GB Karten nicht auch schon der neue GA103 kommt?
> Ich glaube nicht, dass der an den GA102 ran kommt...


performance wird die selbe sein nur eben mit mehr speicher....
doch selbst mit GA103 hätte NV keinen grund die karte unter 1199,- anzubieten.


----------



## Nordbadener (14. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> performance wird die selbe sein nur eben mit mehr speicher....
> doch selbst mit GA103 hätte NV keinen grund die karte unter 1199,- anzubieten.


Schwer zu sagen. Wenn AMD eine Karte mit 16GB leistungsmäßig oberhalb der 3070 plazieren kann, muss Nvidia darauf reagieren. Und das geht eigentlich nur mit einer 3080/20GB. 
Die Preisdifferenz zur 3090 wäre dann zwar riesig, aber die 3090 ist eh nur was für Enthusiasten oder Gewerbetreibende.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (14. Oktober 2020)

+6GB sind nicht alles  
DLSS + NVENC +  ein haufen zusätzlicher features die mir nicht einfallen... die AMD nicht hat


----------



## Nordbadener (14. Oktober 2020)

Ja klar stimmt alles. Für mich als WQHD-Spieler ist auch die 3080/10GB die perfekte Karte. OK, ich habe meine EVGA bestimmt 100 Euro zu teuer gekauft, aber das Ding schnurrt jetzt in meinem Rechner und alles ist gut.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> +6GB sind nicht alles
> DLSS + NVENC +  ein haufen zusätzlicher features die mir nicht einfallen... die AMD nicht hat


Das alles spielt nur für die meisten keine Rolle.


----------



## Nordbadener (14. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das alles spielt nur für die meisten keine Rolle.


Das sehe ich nicht so. Gerade DLSS kann für viele ein Dosenöffner sein.


----------



## Tra6zon (14. Oktober 2020)

Wo kann man denn jetzt eine RTX3080 herbekommen? Bei Geizhals sind die Meistens garnicht mehr gelistet, geschweigedenn verfügbar.
Muss man da einfach auf Glück vorbestellen und hoffen, dass man eine zugeschickt bekommt, oder gibts eine andere "vernünftige" Lösung?


----------



## Realchicken (14. Oktober 2020)

entweder drops bei saturn und MM hoffen, musst aber schnell sein. die haben ordentlich was an den mann gebracht zuletzt

oder bei alternate/ CP mit selbstabholung versuchen, da sind auch einige happy geworden

caseking kannst vergessen

mindfactory kannst auch mal probieren


----------



## Nordbadener (14. Oktober 2020)

Tra6zon schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn jetzt eine RTX3080 herbekommen?


Mein Tipp ist eine 3080 bei einem Händler in der Nähe bestellen auf Abholung und Barzahlung.

Die Händler haben Karten. Sie wollen diese aber zu einem guten Preis verkaufen und nicht zu den Startpreisen vom Erscheinungstag.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Oktober 2020)

Nordbadener schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so. Gerade DLSS kann für viele ein Dosenöffner sein.


Denke ich auch. Für mich ist es eines der spannendsten Features. Auch aus Kundensicht, allein das man möglicherweise gute Ergebnisse in Zukunft auch mit etwas älteren Karten erreichen kann und den alterungsprozess etwas verlangsamen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

Also bei den Amperekarten mach ich mir doch nicht als Käufer gedanken wie ich die Karte gangbar mache, da erwarte ich erst mal TopDog Leistung.


----------



## SLNC (14. Oktober 2020)

Dass dieser ganze Verfügbarkeitsdriss immer noch weiter geht und eher wirkt als würde es noch schlimmer als besser werden ist echt eine Zumutung mittlerweile.


----------



## pietcux (14. Oktober 2020)

Jensen hat mal gesagt, es sei wichtig seine eigenen Produkte selber zu kannibalisieren. Also war er nach seiner eigenen Maxime gezwungen Ampere zu launchen bevor Nvidia, aus welchem Grund auch immer, wirklich fertig war. So hat er den Lead in allen Benchmarks und AMD kommt als zweiter in Ziel. Lt. Moores Law is Dead, sind 300.000 RTX3080, 30.000 RTX3090 und Unmengen an RTX3070  unterwegs zu den Großhändlern. Ende Oktober bis Anfang November soll es gute Verfügbarkeit geben. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich abschließend von dieser hochgezüchteten Karte halten soll irgendwie.
Wenn man was länger mit den Dingern zockt wirken die einfach am Ende des Tages unausgereift.

Ständig erhitzt sich der Speicher derart dass die Karte massiv im Intervall aufdrehen muss um das zu kühlen. Die Abwärme ist dermaßen hoch, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Dabei ist mein Rechner nun wirklich gut bestückt mit Kühlung...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Oktober 2020)

Wolfenstein Young Blood hat heut wohl den Patch mit dem besseren Async Compute für Ampere gekriegt


----------



## blautemple (14. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich abschließend von dieser hochgezüchteten Karte halten soll irgendwie.
> Wenn man was länger mit den Dingern zockt wirken die einfach am Ende des Tages unausgereift.
> 
> Ständig erhitzt sich der Speicher derart dass die Karte massiv im Intervall aufdrehen muss um das zu kühlen. Die Abwärme ist dermaßen hoch, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Dabei ist mein Rechner nun wirklich gut bestückt mit Kühlung...



Sowas ist mir mit der TUF 3090 noch nie passiert. Die Karte hält die 1400rpm absolut konstant bei 70 Grad und das die Founders Edition so ein Verhalten an den Tag legt höre ich jetzt echt zum ersten Mal.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (14. Oktober 2020)

70c habe ich noch nie gesehen! 65c max als kurze spitze. sobald das case warm genug wird, blasen 7 140mm mit ca. 1100RPM das teil auf konstante 57c runter mit 62c ausreisser. 1600RPM ist so das höchste was TUF bisher gezeigt hat.. heizen brauche ich nicht

edit: diese konf aber in noch besser + on top Meshify S2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (14. Oktober 2020)

Bei den Lüfterdrehzahlen wundert mich das nicht. Da ist ja mein Staubsauger leiser


----------



## TheOpenfield (14. Oktober 2020)

Weit über 300W Lukü-Things eben.


----------



## blautemple (14. Oktober 2020)

Naja, ich habe ja aktuell meine Karte auch noch unter Luft, aber so extreme Geschütze habe ich noch nicht aufgefahren. Die Grafikkarten Lüfter drehen, wie gesagt mit ca 1400rpm und die 5 Gehäuse Lüfter mit 700 bis 800rpm. Das Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Define 7. Das ist zwar weit weg von leise, aber für eine kurze Zeit kann ich damit leben.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (14. Oktober 2020)

vllt. ist die kurve bei mir wirklich etwas zu aggressiv eingestellt.. xD 
33c 26%
36c 70%
38c 100%


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2020)

Also in Borderlands 4k wurde das Ding gut getoastet.


blautemple schrieb:


> und das die Founders Edition so ein Verhalten an den Tag legt höre ich jetzt echt zum ersten Mal.











						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition Review: Zwischen Mehrwert und vermeintlicher Dekadenz - wenn der Preis nicht alles ist | Seite 18 | igor´sLAB
					

Mit der GeForce RTX 3090 rundet NVIDIA sein Grafikkarten-Portfolio heute nach oben hin ab, vorerst. Viel mehr geht mit dem GA102-300 ja eh nicht mehr und so darf man den jetzigen Ausbau wohl eher als…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Zitat: 
Den Extremfall möchte ich aber auch nicht verschweigen. Nutzt man Furmark oder schwergewichtige GPGPU-Szenarien, wo auch der Speicher und die Spannungswandler mehr gefordert werden, dann sind es zwar immer noch reichlich 360 Watt, aber die Lüfterdrehzahlen gehen leicht über 2000 U/min und der Geräuschpegel liegt dann bei satten 43,3 dB(A). Bei Spielen habe ich dies allerdings nicht geschafft. So gesehen ist dann die Welt auch wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## big-maec (15. Oktober 2020)

Könnte das mal einer Testen, was  Winzip ohne und mit OpenCL (GPU Support) an Leistung bringt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Oktober 2020)

cool









						EVGA releases 'XOC 450W BIOS' for GeForce RTX 3080 FTW3 ULTRA - VideoCardz.com
					

EVGA has a new BIOS for GeForce RTX 3080 FTW3 Ultra There’s a new BIOS in town for Geforce RTX 3080 FTW3. The BIOS increases the maximum power limit to 450W. This is a significant upgrade to the graphics card, which ships with a 400W power limit by default. The BIOS is not intended for […]




					videocardz.com


----------



## TheOpenfield (15. Oktober 2020)

Naja, einem "XOC" eigentlich unwürdig mit "nur" 450W max. 

Wenn sie schon sagen, dass es sich an "extreme overclocking" richten soll, dann bitte ohne PL/TL. Das ist im Wesentlichen nur eine anständige Befeuerung für 24/7-Wakü.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Oktober 2020)

btw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iGIiFfUwLs:145

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir hatten ja das Thema, dass ne "Einstiegs-TUF" _im Grunde_ vollkommen ausreicht.

edit: Normalerweise lässt man seine Karte ja irgendwann in 24/7 Setting laufen. Da kommt's auch nicht mehr so drauf an, noch mehr Watt zu verbrauchen(Strix OC), sondern eher das Gegenteil und bei der TUF gefällt mir von Anfang an die Speicherkühlung sehr.
Also nochmals ein Argument für lange 24/7 Nutzung.

Hoffe die Strix sieht ähnlich gut aus, in den Testwerten.
Mal gespannt auf erste _richtige_ Reviews der 80er Strix OC, von Gamers Nexus und Hardware unboxed.

Wie macht CB das eigentlich ? Schauen die auch so genau hin ?

Mal checken, wie die Reviews da so aussehen. Bei der "Caps-Diskussion" war mir CB wieder _sehr positiv_ aufgefallen, da die nicht Skandalmässig, Bildberichte brachten(Halt Clickbait-Aufreger), sondern echt vorsichtig, neutral berichtet haben und erst mal schauen wollten, wie die Fakten aussehen. Das haben die echt gut gemacht. Das war echt nach meinem Geschmack.

Mal eben rüber switchen und bei CB weiterlesen, nach Reviews. 
Mal gespannt, wie die da abgehen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Oktober 2020)

Global Illumination is echt das Paradebespielt für RT

Reflexionen brauch ich net unbedingt aber ne realistische Beleuchtung macht alles soviel besser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9nCPFRwgbj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2020)

Finde auch die Beleuchtung ist aktuell dereinzigst wirklich sinnige Verwendungsansatz. UmReflexionnen wirklich sinnig einzusetzen müsste man ein Spiel drum herrum stricken. Schatten sind meiner Meinung nach völlig unnötig.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Global Illumination is echt das Paradebespielt für RT
> 
> Reflexionen brauch ich net unbedingt aber ne realistische Beleuchtung macht alles soviel besser



Da stimm ich zu, was die GI angeht.
Natürlich wäre alles zusammen und zwar reichlich davon noch besser. 

Aber wir stecken ja immer noch ganz am Anfang dieser Entwicklung.
Jetzt lasst die Entwickler auch mal mit AMD und Konsolen rumtüfteln, was RT angeht, denn es bringt ja nix, wenn nur ein paar Highend Player was davon haben und danns chaun wir mal, wo wir in 1-2 weiteren generationen an GPUs und Konsolen stehen. 

Ich finde, das macht echt n Unterschied, bei der GI.
Gerade als Open World Spiel Fan fände ich GI supertoll.

Die Leistung muss für mich aber auch stimmen, also die FPS aufm Monitor.

Wenn ich in einem Spiel Raytracing Ultra in 40-55 fps zocken könne, oder Mittel in 100 fps, würde ich Mittel wählen. 

So ... nun mal bei CB stöbern gehen, was die so für Reviews bringen. Suche noch nach weiteren Quellen die ähnlich gut wie GN und HU sind.


edit:



TheOpenfield schrieb:


> mit "nur" 450W max



Bei der Strix OC isses normal bei 121% Power Limit. Da braucht man keine Extra BIOS, weil das da schon ab Werk mitkommt. 
Freue mich aufs rumtesten, obwohl das eh Quark is, für Homeoverclocker, die nur n bisschen die Regler bedienen wollen. Ziemlicher Luxus, wenn man hinterher eh 24/7 Settings wählt und bei den Tops Overclockern der Benchmarkwelt-Elite sowieso nicht mitmischen will, mit Flüssigstickstoff. 
Luftkühlung reicht da vollkommen aus, bis 450 Watt und etwas "Herumspielerei".


----------



## Adamska88 (15. Oktober 2020)

Mir würde eine Ampere so langsam echt gefallen.

OC ist für mich recht uninteressant. Sind wir ehrlich, die meisten hier holen sich in spätestens 4 Jahren eh eine neue.
(Insofern unsere momentanen Bestellungen bis dahin geliefert sind )

Aber das Update von Caseking war ja leider etwas ernüchternd... nun weiß ich das man mein Modell dort nicht mehr bestellen kann....  Juhu das hilft mir persönlich jedoch leider sehr wenig.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (15. Oktober 2020)

Adamska88 schrieb:


> Mir würde eine Ampere so langsam echt gefallen.
> 
> OC ist für mich recht uninteressant. Sind wir ehrlich, die meisten hier holen sich in spätestens 4 Jahren eh eine neue.


4 Jahre?!
vier?
12monate falls 3080S von TSMC, in spätestens 24monaten ausgereifte 4080.


----------



## sunburst1988 (15. Oktober 2020)

Adamska88 schrieb:


> Aber das Update von Caseking war ja leider etwas ernüchternd... nun weiß ich das man mein Modell dort nicht mehr bestellen kann....  Juhu das hilft mir persönlich jedoch leider sehr wenig.


Ernüchternd ist gut. Ich hab es eher als Schlag ins Gesicht empfunden.

Warum setzen die nicht einfach den Post von letzter Woche fort und sagen uns, welche Modelle mittlerweile verschickt wurden?
Dieser ganze Launch geht mir so langsam echt auf den Zeiger. Hoffentlich haut AMD die Tage was richtig nices raus. Dann kann mich Nvidia an die Füße fassen.


----------



## Adamska88 (15. Oktober 2020)

Wohl war... wenn AMD liefern kann ist das Thema vorerst vom Tisch und ich denke ich schaue mal in 2 Jahren ob ein Grafiksprung da ist und ich mir eine neue gönne.


----------



## Spinal (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe gerade mal meine Bestellung bei Cyberport gecheckt und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die keine 3080er mehr im Shop haben und alle Links die man in google und co noch findet nicht mehr gehen.
Da scheine ich wohl nicht all zu bald mit einer Lieferung rechnen zu können ^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2020)

Der Launch ist mittlerweile nur noch lächerlich.


----------



## Adamska88 (15. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich kann man das Geschehene garnicht als Launch bezeichnen... das ist ein Witz.

Der "Hate" auf die regionalen Händler tut mir jedoch etwas leid... Ich bin selbst von mangelnder Kommunikation genervt. 
Kann mir aber vorstellen, das diese genau so genevert sind von deren Großhändlern und diese vom Werk.
Alles überaus albern. Es gibt einfach keinen Informationsfluss...

Denke hierbei immer es geht auch schlimmer... leider


Habe iCue Nexus zum Rlease am 14.07.2020 bei Cyberport bestellt...
Und naja LT erwartet (wenigstens steht dort inzwischen etwas) -abgehend 07.01.2021


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall die neuen Radeons auch genau anschauen,wenn da das Produkt in Summe stimmiger ist wechselich wieder. VSR vermisse ich schmerzlich derzeit,DSR ist kein guter Ersatz.Lediglich 5k sieht gut aus auf WQHD. Zudem funktioniert DSR nicht überall,vor allem in LowLevel nicht wenn die Shader kompiliert werden.

Wasmich aber richtig abnervt an den Nvidia Karten sind die fehlenden Sensoren, das ist bei einer solchen Karte einfach ein Witz. Ich tappe stets im dunkeln, kann nichts sicher umbauen und verbesserungenmuss ich erraten weil ich diese nicht validieren kann. So macht das keinen Spaß.


----------



## Metamorph83 (15. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich abschließend von dieser hochgezüchteten Karte halten soll irgendwie.
> Wenn man was länger mit den Dingern zockt wirken die einfach am Ende des Tages unausgereift.
> 
> Ständig erhitzt sich der Speicher derart dass die Karte massiv im Intervall aufdrehen muss um das zu kühlen. Die Abwärme ist dermaßen hoch, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Dabei ist mein Rechner nun wirklich gut bestückt mit Kühlung...


Wäre interessant auf einem Vert Mount in  Lian Li O11 , von unten strömt Luft über die Backplate und die Abluft würde direkt auf Side Lüfter Outtake blasen...

Wenn meine Tuf kommt und du die Fe noch hast, können wir vielleicht tauschen


----------



## Schnitzel1979 (15. Oktober 2020)

hoffe auf eine baldige gute Verfügbarkeit der Ampere Karten, da diese mich sehr interessieren, schaue aber auch auf das Topmodell von Amd; sehs aber schon kommen, dass für Cyberpunk nur wenige Karten zum schnappen sind


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Wäre interessant auf einem Vert Mount in  Lian Li O11 , von unten strömt Luft über die Backplate und die Abluft würde direkt auf Side Lüfter Outtake blasen...
> 
> Wenn meine Tuf kommt und du die Fe noch hast, können wir vielleicht tauschen



Bis du deine Karte bekommst hab ich wahrscheinlich schon drei Radeons verbaut 
Nein im ernst,  die TUF ist meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als die Founders. Wenn ich die Founders stark kühle im Gehäuse wird die Effizienz der Wandler auch wieder etwas besser bei der Karte. Da geb es sicher sinnvolle Ansätze zum basteln, wenn ich denn mal irgendetwas auslesen dürfte....


----------



## Adamska88 (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe eine beleuchtete Backplate zum auflegen, meint ihr diese wäre besonders störend bei der 3080?


----------



## Metamorph83 (15. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bis du deine Karte bekommst hab ich wahrscheinlich schon drei Radeons verbaut
> Nein im ernst,  die TUF ist meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als die Founders. Wenn ich die Founders stark kühle im Gehäuse wird die Effizienz der Wandler auch wieder etwas besser bei der Karte. Da geb es sicher sinnvolle Ansätze zum basteln, wenn ich denn mal irgendetwas auslesen dürfte....


Streu halt Salz in die Wunde. Mit Radeons kannst dich ja dann ausgibig beschäftigen, also treiber bugs fixen usw. Ich lese dann fleißig mit...
Ich würde gerade fadt jede karte nehmen


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2020)

Du hattest doch ne Inno bestellt gehabt. Was hast damit gemacht?
Warum hast du mich nicht einfach gefragt, ich hätte dir auch evtl. die Founders gegeben.


----------



## Metamorph83 (15. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du hattest doch ne Inno bestellt gehabt. Was hast damit gemacht?
> Warum hast du mich nicht einfach gefragt, ich hätte dir auch evtl. die Founders gegeben.


Die ging an ein Foren Mitglied  zum EK. War nur ne 3080, als warte Karte aber zu teuer und das Modell ist jetzt nicht die beliebteste, war mir dann zu risky bzgl. Verkaufspreis falls sich die Verfügbarkeit verbessern sollte. Bzgl. der FE, wusste nicht, dass du die abgibst. Aber die Tuf bevorzuge ich weiterhin, bei dem Preis sind eigentlich keine Kompromisse drin hinsichtlich Kühlung  usw...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (15. Oktober 2020)

mir hat das warten nichts ausgemacht!
es war sogar mit das beste an 3080, diese leise vorfreude.. jetzt ist die da und schon heißt es 10GB mehr zum fast selben preis und so. pffff also echt jetzt, finde es iwie sadistisch


----------



## RavionHD (15. Oktober 2020)

Ein Bekannter von mir in Kanada hat gerade eben 2 EVGA RTX 3080 XC3 Ultra bekommen, für umgerechnet gut 890 Euro pro Stück.
Er wollte eigentlich nur eines, hat aber bei vielen Shops vorbestellt und urplötzlich heute von 2 Händlern die Nachricht erhalten dass sie für ihn verfügbar wären.
Jetzt hat er beide genommen und verkauft das Zweite mit viel Gewinn weiter damit er unterm Strich nicht zu viel bezahlt hat.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir in Kanada hat gerade eben 2 EVGA RTX 3080 XC3 Ultra bekommen, für umgerechnet gut 890 Euro pro Stück.
> Er wollte eigentlich nur eines, hat aber bei vielen Shops vorbestellt und urplötzlich heute von 2 Händlern die Nachricht erhalten dass sie für ihn verfügbar wären.
> Jetzt hat er beide genommen und verkauft das Zweite mit viel Gewinn weiter damit er unterm Strich nicht zu viel bezahlt hat.


Machen viele derzeit.



RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> es war sogar mit das beste an 3080, diese leise vorfreude.. jetzt ist die da und schon heißt es 10GB mehr zum fast selben preis und so. pffff also echt jetzt, finde es iwie sadistisch


Die 20GB Version ist eindeutig die sinnigste Variante an Ampere.  Je nachdem wie die Radeon werden wird es entweder ne 20GB 3080 oder ne Radeon mit 16GB bei mir auf Dauer. Aber solange nutze ich erstmal die Founders, die macht sich auch ganz gut. Hab jetzt mal mein Lüfterprofil etwas eingestellt, sieht schon ganz gut aus mit UV.

Es fehlt noch der Feinschliff beim Gehäuse, aber soweit sieht das schon mal ganz gut aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Die ging an ein Foren Mitglied zum EK. War nur ne 3080, als warte Karte aber zu teuer und das Modell ist jetzt nicht die beliebteste, war mir dann zu risky bzgl. Verkaufspreis falls sich die Verfügbarkeit verbessern sollte. Bzgl. der FE, wusste nicht, dass du die abgibst. Aber die Tuf bevorzuge ich weiterhin, bei dem Preis sind eigentlich keine Kompromisse drin hinsichtlich Kühlung usw...


Hättest du behalten sollen, wirklich Verlust hättest du damit nicht gemacht selbst wenn du das Ding einige Wochen nutzt.


----------



## artorias (15. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Gigaybte der neusten Revision sind auch gut hatte ich schon hier eine Eagle und Gaming Oc. Also mit den gefixten Steckern.


Würde mich interessieren wie die das gelöst haben. Einfach nur nen anderes Bauteil oder haben die die Stecker Mal wenigstens Mal halbwegs clever verlegt?



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Global Illumination is echt das Paradebespielt für RT
> 
> Reflexionen brauch ich net unbedingt aber ne realistische Beleuchtung macht alles soviel besser


Sehe ich auch so. In Control habe ich ziemlich viel Zeit damit verbracht, irgendwelche Lampen anzustoßen, damit ich die Lichter an der Wand tanzen sehe. Erstaunlich, wie so kleine Dinge eine große Bereicherung darstellen können. Ist wahrscheinlich ein bisschen so, wie das erste Mal spiegelndes Wasser in nem Spiel zu sehen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (16. Oktober 2020)

artorias schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. In Control habe ich ziemlich viel Zeit damit verbracht, irgendwelche Lampen anzustoßen, damit ich die Lichter an der Wand tanzen sehe. Erstaunlich, wie so kleine Dinge eine große Bereicherung darstellen können. Ist wahrscheinlich ein bisschen so, wie das erste Mal spiegelndes Wasser in nem Spiel zu sehen.


Ich hab die Scheiben immer genutzt bei größeren Gegner "Horden" zum lokalisieren... Sind zwar nur kleine Gimmicks aber helfen ungemein bei der Immersion und dem Spielspaß...

@Gurdi Übrigens heute mit denen geschrieben. Die Aussage sit schwammig, "eine der nächsten" kann auch die 4. Lieferung Ende November sein. aber ich bleib jetzt mal optimistisch, dass du bis dahin keine Radeon in der Hand hast.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2020)

Wird schwierig in der Tat.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. Oktober 2020)

NVIDIA updates NVDEC (video decoding) and NVENC (encoding) matrixes for Ampere GPUs - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA has updated its NVENC and NVDEC matrixes featuring just-released GeForce RTX 30 graphics cards.  NVIDIA RTX Ampere GPUs now support AV1 decoding The first Ampere graphics card to launch earlier this year, the NVIDIA A100 accelerator, does not have any video encoding capability. The...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2020)

New Record, zumindest mein persönlicher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (16. Oktober 2020)

Asus hat die neuen BIOS Versionen mit dem Zero Fan Fix herausgebracht: 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1317076936879898624

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheint soweit endlich zu laufen. Afaik wurde die Verbrauchsschwelle zu der die Lüfter anlaufen auf 50W erhöht.


----------



## Ventus93 (16. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Erläutere mal, was ist da gefixt?


Gerne. An der Seriennummer erkennt man ob man bereits die neue Revision hat.Antistatiktüte war mit einem "quality checked" Aufkleber versiegelt.






						3080 / 3090 / 3070 Gigabyte Eagle Gaming OC & Vision Power Connector Concerns
					

***UPDATE 1.5  IMPORTANT INFO  To clarify for everyone and any one new here  the cards affected are as follows re serial number  WK39 onwards will have the revised new connector block *UPDATE however some cards may be mixed and still could be on the old connector block even after WK39  WK38...




					www.overclockers.co.uk
				






artorias schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren wie die das gelöst haben. Einfach nur nen anderes Bauteil oder haben die die Stecker Mal wenigstens Mal halbwegs clever verlegt?
> 
> 
> Sehe ich auch so. In Control habe ich ziemlich viel Zeit damit verbracht, irgendwelche Lampen anzustoßen, damit ich die Lichter an der Wand tanzen sehe. Erstaunlich, wie so kleine Dinge eine große Bereicherung darstellen können. Ist wahrscheinlich ein bisschen so, wie das erste Mal spiegelndes Wasser in nem Spiel zu sehen.


Siehe Beitrag


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Ventus93 (16. Oktober 2020)

Equippr hat Heute meine Zotac Trinity OC versendet überraschend. Hatte die hier schon wer überlege ob die besser als die Ventus ist, eine der beiden geht dann in der Familie weiter.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich vermute die Ventus ist vom Kühler her besser.


----------



## Ventus93 (16. Oktober 2020)

Laut Tests ist die Zotac extrem leise bei nur 1300-1400 RPM Stock. Stock ist die Ventus nicht leise zumindest in Metro nicht. Ich entscheide nach Temps nach dem Undervolting in Metro denke ich mal.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2020)

In den Tests steht halb auch viel Müll, Close Case ist bei 350Watt ne andere Welt.


----------



## Ventus93 (16. Oktober 2020)

Das wollte ich nicht vorenthalten, im HWL Forum gesehen bisschen infantil aber durchaus Witzig. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Pykujm7K90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2020)

5K + 200% Super Sampling sind dann wohl doch etwas zuviel des guten für die 3090 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Ventus93  Geil 
Igor macht die Lara Nass


----------



## RNG_AGESA (16. Oktober 2020)

die hast du ja auch unanständig UV, kein wunder wenn du mich fragst.
1950 @0,9V ist so der sweetspot für die meisten games bei meiner TUF.
1925 @0.85V bringt GTA5 bereits ins stottern


----------



## blautemple (16. Oktober 2020)

Das ist doch Quatsch. Zwischen 1950 und 1925MHz liegt ein Unterschied von ca 1%. Also praktisch nichts. Das kannst du kaum messen ohne in die Messtoleranz zu rutschen und ganz nebenbei ist bei 1925Mhz keine Taktstufe von Ampere 

Ich habe gerade mal meinen Benchmark für jede neue Karte mit der 3090 getestet, AC Unity. Es ist jetzt endlich in 4k mit dem höchsten Preset bei knapp über 60fps im Schnitt spielbar. Hat ja nur 6 Jahre gedauert bis es soweit wahr


----------



## Gurdi (16. Oktober 2020)

Naja 900mv sind kein Undervolt auf ner 3090, das ist dann eher fixt core


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja 900mv sind kein Undervolt auf ner 3090, das ist dann eher fixt core



dann hab ich das konzept des UV falsch verstanden.
soll das nicht fixed sein? lässt sich da etwa ein simples offset einstellen ohne die ganzen kurven?

@blautemple
1950 waren @0.85 instabil, habe dann die nächst kleinere stufe probiert, FPS fingen an zu schwanken.. habe es dann sofort gelassen.


----------



## blautemple (17. Oktober 2020)

Kann nicht sein. Die Physik lässt sich was das angeht nicht austricksen


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch. Zwischen 1950 und 1925MHz liegt ein Unterschied von ca 1%. Also praktisch nichts. Das kannst du kaum messen ohne in die Messtoleranz zu rutschen und ganz nebenbei ist bei 1925Mhz keine Taktstufe von Ampere
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal meinen Benchmark für jede neue Karte mit der 3090 getestet, AC Unity. Es ist jetzt endlich in 4k mit dem höchsten Preset bei knapp über 60fps im Schnitt spielbar. Hat ja nur 6 Jahre gedauert bis es soweit wahr


Ich habe auch zwischen knapp 2100mhz und 1800 mhz nicht viel ausmachen können fps mäßig bis auf 100 Watt unterschied.  

Mit 850mv komme in ganz seltenen fällen in wirklich fordernden Spielen auf fast 300 Watt mit nur einer 3080. UV startet ab 800mv. Eigentlich will man nur aus dem Powerlimit raus deswegen schwanken deine frames RNG Agesa, weil noch zu viel spannung anliegt und der reinläuft. Mir ist der Verbauch egal aber wenn es nichts bringt.

Probier mal 800mv 1770-1850mhz je nach Chipgüte das dürfte fixiert sein dann. Sehe ich doch in 4k, da taktet die Karte mit viel weniger als in 1440p. Ohne Wasser ist in 4k nicht an 2ghz zu denken nicht mal annähernd bei 100% Gpu auslastung.

Ampere ist schon ganz was spezielles kenn ich so nicht von Nvidia, mehr wie Vega  aber trotzdem noch eigen.

Metro Exodus deckt auf was die Karte kann oder nicht kann das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied zu anderen Spielen.

Gn8


----------



## zotac2012 (17. Oktober 2020)

Schnitzel1979 schrieb:


> hoffe auf eine baldige gute Verfügbarkeit der Ampere Karten, da diese mich sehr interessieren, schaue aber auch auf das Topmodell von Amd; sehs aber schon kommen, dass für Cyberpunk nur wenige Karten zum schnappen sind


Laut Nvidia soll ab Januar bzw. Februar *2021* die Verfügbarkeit für die Ampere RTX 3080 Grafikkarten besser werden, vorher sollte man nicht damit Rechnen. Bei allen Vorbestellern könnten *10%* bis Weihnachten mit Glück, sehr viel Glück eine RTX 3080 unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegen haben!


----------



## KaterTom (17. Oktober 2020)

Moin Leute,
alle die schon eine Ampere haben: habt ihr alle eine nagelneue Karte bekommen oder war da auch mal ein Rückläufer dabei? Und hat diese Karte dann wie gewünscht funktioniert?
Ich habe nämlich gestern meine Gigabyte 3090 Eagle OC aus der Packstation geholt und musste beim auspacken leider feststellen, dass die Originalverpackung bereits geöffnet war und auch die Antistatik Tüte war nicht mehr verklebt. Kein Wunder, dass es von der Bestellung bei Alternate (kein Outlet! War halt ein Glückstreffer) bis zur Lieferung nur 4 Tage gedauert hat.  Kann sie heute im laufe des Tages erst testen.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Oktober 2020)

Hatte ich auch mal bei einer neuen Grafikkarte, wo aber sogar noch zwei Schrauben und abgeknippste Kabelbinder in der Verpackung  rumpurzelten.
Bei einem Produkt oberhalb von 500€ ist das für mich nicht akzeptabel. Die Karte  wurde vom Händler dann ausgetauscht. Hab darauf bestanden ein versiegeltes Produkt zu erhalten, ansonsten Storno.

edit: wenn die Karte i.O. ist kannst du auch versuchen eine 50-100€ Gutschrift rauszuhauen. Könnte ein Kompromiss sein.


----------



## KaterTom (17. Oktober 2020)

Zurück schicken ist bei der derzeitigen Verfügbarkeit die allerallerletzte Option. Na mal schauen, wie die sich so schlägt. Heute Nachmittag weiss ich mehr.


----------



## sethdiabolos (17. Oktober 2020)

artorias schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. In Control habe ich ziemlich viel Zeit damit verbracht, irgendwelche Lampen anzustoßen, damit ich die Lichter an der Wand tanzen sehe. Erstaunlich, wie so kleine Dinge eine große Bereicherung darstellen können. Ist wahrscheinlich ein bisschen so, wie das erste Mal spiegelndes Wasser in nem Spiel zu sehen.


Diesen Effekt hatte ich glaube zuletzt in Far Cry 1 gehabt, wo man Hängelampen anschießen konnte und ich gestaunt habe wie genau die Berechnung des Lichts und der Schatten war. Das war die Zukunft und dann kam 15 Jahre fast nichts. Weg von dynamischen Lichtquellen und wieder hin zu statischen vorberechneten Licht.......


----------



## C_17 (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvlqmFisAd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guter Job Asus.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Asus hat diese Gen den Vogel abgeschossen. STRIX waren bei Nvidia immer einer der besten Karten aber das sogar die "billig" Karten um einiges besser sind als die Trio bei MSI zum beispiel. Da hat wer in den obenen Ebenen die Chance ergriffen die Marke weiter zu stärken.


----------



## C_17 (17. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Karten um einiges besser sind als die Trio bei MSI zum beispiel. Da hat wer in den obenen Ebenen die Chance ergriffen die Marke weiter zu stärken.


MSI ist bei mir allein schon deswegen unten durch, wie ich hörte, wie diese versuchen Streamer und Tester zu beeinflussen - siehe GamersNexus. Billige Teile verbauen und dann auf den Titel der grafikkarte fette Gewinne machen wollen. Kann man nur froh sein, das Leute klug genug sind und unter die Haube schauen und uns es erzählen.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> MSI ist bei mir allein schon deswegen unten durch, wie ich hörte, wie diese versuchen Streamer und Tester zu beeinflussen - siehe GamersNexus. Billige Teile verbauen und dann auf den Titel der grafikkarte fette Gewinne machen wollen. Kann man nur froh sein, das Leute klug genug sind und unter die Haube schauen und uns es erzählen.


Ach wenn es um das geht, dürftest gar nichts mehr kaufen. Glaube kaum das bei einer RTX 3080 man großartig eine Wahl hat sonst hätte ich auch eine Strix. Bei Asus war ich aber nicht mit Glück gekrönt.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Beim Ampere kann man wirklich nur sage diesmal,
TUF, TUF oder TUF. Ich bin wirklich kein ASUS Freund aber die Karte ist ein NoBrainer in Ihrem Segment.
Effizent, leise, gute Kühlleistung, hochwertig verarbeitet, Dual Bios.


----------



## C_17 (17. Oktober 2020)

@Gurdi Leider nur kaum verfügbar. Ich habe meine am 18.09.2020 bestellt und wöchentlich kommt von Cyberport - kein Liefertermin bekannt.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Asus ist rare Ware auch durch eben die gute Werbung der Reviewer und der "Kondensatoren". Zotac dafür  .


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Alternate hatte die Woche ne ASUS Lieferung.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2F4Im9BtRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für Harcore Tweaker ist dieser Kanal empfehlenswert. Wer will nicht eine 3090 unter Wasser Shunt modded mit 800 Watt sehen, auf das freue ich mich schon.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Asus ist rare Ware auch durch eben die gute Werbung der Reviewer und der "Kondensatoren". Zotac dafür  .


ich fand das in dem Linus Tech Tips Video echt verrückt

die hamm ja 2 Asus Strix 3090 im SLI getestet

und Linus meinte, dass die die 2. Karte unbedingt wieder an Asus zurück schicken müssen weil die selber keine haben und noch Sachen testen müssen xD


----------



## Chrisch (17. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Das was er da in dem Video macht funktioniert nicht, danach hat man weniger Leistung als mit dem std BIOS... Nur so nebenbei.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Bei einem Produkt oberhalb von 500€ ist das für mich nicht akzeptabel.



Bei einer Karte für unter 200€ ist das ebenfalls nicht akzeptabel. 

PS: Klasse was man mit ner GTX 1660 super unter 200€ schon machen kann.  Tolle Überbrückungskarte, um auf seine Ampere zu warten und für manche sogar schon absolut genug für WQHD.
6GB reichen auch.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ich fand das in dem Linus Tech Tips Video echt verrückt
> 
> die hamm ja 2 Asus Strix 3090 im SLI getestet
> 
> und Linus meinte, dass die die 2. Karte unbedingt wieder an Asus zurück schicken müssen weil die selber keine haben und noch Sachen testen müssen xD


----------



## hoffgang (17. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und Linus meinte, dass die die 2. Karte unbedingt wieder an Asus zurück schicken müssen weil die selber keine haben und noch Sachen testen müssen xD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UqFSDE7PT0:842

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er testet ne 3080 Strix, die wird, laut der Aussage im Video von Reviewer zu Reviewer geschickt weil es eben keine Karten gibt.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

10GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 3xDP 2x HDMI (Retail) - RTX 3080 | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce RTX für Gaming von Gigabyte | 10GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 3xDP 2x HDMI (Retail) :: über 1.090 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## C_17 (17. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> 10GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 3xDP 2x HDMI (Retail) - RTX 3080 | Mindfactory.de
> 
> 
> GeForce RTX für Gaming von Gigabyte | 10GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming OC 3xDP 2x HDMI (Retail) :: über 1.090 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen
> ...


Für den Preis würde ich das nie kaufen! Nie!


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Its available


----------



## Adamska88 (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich will doch nur meine pny :-/ 

So langsam nervt es.... cyberpunk kommt immer näher. Gab auch keine email von caseking von wegen LT unbestimmt oder so -.-


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2020)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Laut Nvidia soll ab Januar bzw. Februar *2021* die Verfügbarkeit für die Ampere RTX 3080 Grafikkarten besser werden, vorher sollte man nicht damit Rechnen. Bei allen Vorbestellern könnten *10%* bis Weihnachten mit Glück, sehr viel Glück eine RTX 3080 unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegen haben!


Quelle?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Für den Preis würde ich das nie kaufen! Nie!


was war denn der Preis?


----------



## C_17 (17. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> was war denn der Preis?


979,00 € glaube

An der Karte ist nix besonderes, wie jede andere RTX 3080 auch. Und dafür von UVP 699,00 € auf 979,00 € wäre eine Steigerung von satten 40 %! 
Wer da nicht einfach noch 1-2 Monate wartet  und sich die 40% spart, wirft sein Geld zum Fenster raus.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Ist eh noch verfügbar.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Ist eh noch verfügbar.


Wundert dich das bei dem Preis?


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Ja schon die um 1100 waren auch schnell weg. Aber MF hatte auch 3 mal 5 Karten drinn sind jetzt alle weg. Finde ich schon witzig aber eine 1200 €(oftmals auch vieles darüber) 2080TI war ja voll Ok 2 Jahre lang nur weil es Nvidia verlangt hat?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Das was er da in dem Video macht funktioniert nicht, danach hat man weniger Leistung als mit dem std BIOS... Nur so nebenbei.



Ich mach ja schon viel, aber VRMs die nichtausgelegt sind auf solche Lasten würde ich nicht damit traktieren.
Es gibt eine goldene Regel beim tweaken, die Hardware muss die Mods physisch schaffen können.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Oktober 2020)

Also wenn Mindfactory die für sofort bestellbar listet, fängt es vielleicht langsam an, mit der besseren Verfügbarkeit.

Zumindest ist es das erste Mal, dass ich überhaupt sehe, dass Mindfactory Karten als Verfügbar und sofort bestellbar listet.

Ich nehm' es als positives Zeichen, dass es voran geht, mit mehr Karten und lehne natürlich bei solch einem Preis dankend ab, da ich die Strix OC für unter 900 bestellt habe(nicht bei Mindfacotry).

Aber sieht ja optisch schon mal schön aus, überhaupt Karten auf Lager zu sehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Preis ist natürlich   und sie schließen sich der allgemein gängigen Scalper Methode an.
Aber warum auch nicht ? Es ist ne Firma die Geld verdienen will/muss.

Es liegt natürlich *an uns*, ob wir dieses unterstützen, oder einfach nicht mitmachen.
Für _mich_ klar letzteres.

PS: Bringt aber natürlich nix, wenn einige das nicht mitmachen, aber sehr viele scheinbar eben doch, denn die Karten sind ja immer sofort weg. Führt eher noch zu Preissteigerungen, denn sie hätten ja so wie's aussieht, auch 1250€ nehmen können, für ne stinknormale 80er.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Es gab immer mal wieder Karten auf Mindfactory, das ist nichts neues. Die paar Kärtchen da ist doch lächerlich.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich mach ja schon viel, aber VRMs die nichtausgelegt sind auf solche Lasten würde ich nicht damit traktieren.
> Es gibt eine goldene Regel beim tweaken, die Hardware muss die Mods physisch schaffen können.


Woher weist du das? Du dachtest ja auch die PCIe/Bus Adresse sei die Qualität des Chips.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die paar Kärtchen da ist doch lächerlich.


Lächerlich fand' ich *den total überzogenen Preis*.
Viele Andere finden das leider nicht. Angebot und Nachfrage halt. 
Wer's mitmacht treibt den Preis nach oben.
Für ne normale 80er über 900€ ? Nicht mit mir.

Für ne *Aorus Xtreme* würd ich vielleicht so *bis maximal 880€* ausgeben(ähnlich wie für ne Strix OC halt, die bei Asus im Webshop für *um die 850€* geführt wird). Die *Strix OC* hab ich schließlich *für 873€* bestellt, was schon ein Aufpreis(teuer) darstellt.

Für die normale Eagle und Gaming OC eher zwischen 7-800€, also jetzt zum Start. In einiger Zeit(innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate) dann halt eher Richtung 550€ fallend. Das sind recht einfache Karten.

Wenn viele halt die knapp ~ 1000€ für ne 08/15 80er mitmachen, was werden dann die 20GB Karten wirklich im Markt kosten ? 1500€ ? Dachte das soll die 3090 kosten.

Irgendwie verrückt. Abwarten bis sich die Verfügbarkeit und Preise normalisieren ist das Einzige, was man machen kann.

PS: Wer scheinbar absolut keine Probleme mit der Verfügbarkeit hat, ist "Hardware Unboxed"  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F9STIStpTs8:48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




btw: Die GameRock sieht ja "interessant" aus.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Oktober 2020)

ich denke ab so März nächstes Jahr wird sich ne 3080 so um 1000€ einpendeln die schlechten Customs vll etwas niedriger - sofern bis dahin die Verfügbarkeit besser ist.

Man kann echt nur hoffen das AMD abliefert was PLV und auch sonst überzeugt mit nicht zu lauten Customs etc. und beim VRAM zumindest 12GB auch bei den etwas kleineren dann kann Nvidia sehen wo se ihre Karten los werden irgendwann.

Bin mir unsicher ob ich meine 3080 vk soll wenn jetzt save 20GB kommen oder nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Oktober 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> ab so März nächstes Jahr wird sich ne 3080 so um 1000€ einpendeln



Das halte ich für _wenig wahrscheinlich_. Für ein 10GB Modell ?

Aktuell sind wir eigentlich in einer recht normalen "early adopter Phase", nur dabei _nochmals verschärft_, durch sehr geringes Angebot, da halt Lieferungen aufgrund der Ferien/Feiertagssituation in China einfach nicht kamen und die Nachfrage sehr groß ist, nach einer nicht begeisternden Turing Generation.

So bald einige Sachen sich einstellen, wie z.B. Lieferung der 3070er Karten, BigNavi Start und auch Verfügbarkeit im Markt und dann dazu noch die 20GB Karten der 80er, sollte es sich allgemein normalisieren(könnte bereits nach Weihnachten eintreten).

Auch die Mittelklasse Karten von AMD schätze ich als gutes Konkurrenzprodukt, allgemein zu Ampere ein, wo sicherlich viele "schwach werden" und zugreifen, bei gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Es müssen ja nicht alle zu den Top-Karten greifen. Und insgesamt könnte dann eine 80er 10GB schnell als nicht mehr so attraktiv dastehen, bzw. gesehen werden.

Wenn ich mir die Vergangenheit mal ansehe, wie es mit Karten in dem Preisbereich der jetzigen 80er aussah, könnte dies ein normaler Verlauf werden(für die 10GB 80er):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: https://www.dict.cc/?s=Early+Adopter


----------



## Adamska88 (17. Oktober 2020)

sehr schön geschrieben Chris.

Ich denke auch das die 10gb mit Konkurrenz und 20gb Modellen vllt noch im Preis fallen. Zumindest die überteuerten Customs 

Natürlich fällt es dem day one Käufer wie gewohnt schwer darauf zu warten #ichselbst


----------



## RavionHD (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich möchte meine Karte noch vor CP 2077 haben, aber all meine 3 Bestellungen (Asus TUF, MSI Gaming X Trio, Gigabyte Eagle) haben nach wievor einen unbekannten Lieferstatus.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Bis dahin hat jeder eine.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe vorgestern eine nicht lieferbare Asus 3090 Strix OC bei Alternate bestellt, und heute ist die angekommen. Falls jemand sein Glück versuchen möchte.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Bei dem Drecksladen würde ich nicht mehr bestellen wollen.


----------



## C_17 (17. Oktober 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Ich habe vorgestern eine nicht lieferbare Asus 3090 Strix OC bei Alternate bestellt, und heute ist die angekommen. Falls jemand sein Glück versuchen möchte.


Nein zu teuer. Danke.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (17. Oktober 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine Karte noch vor CP 2077 haben, aber all meine 3 Bestellungen (Asus TUF, MSI Gaming X Trio, Gigabyte Eagle) haben nach wievor einen unbekannten Lieferstatus.


willst Du CP2077 auf drei PCs gleichzeitig spielen? 


Adamska88 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das die 10gb mit Konkurrenz und 20gb Modellen vllt noch im Preis fallen. Zumindest die überteuerten Customs


vielleicht steigen die Preise für Ampere aber auch deutlich an, v.a. wenn BigNavi nicht der Brüller ist .....


----------



## pietcux (17. Oktober 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Wie teuer war sie denn?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Hat noch jemand ne Tip für mich für Raytracing und/oder DLSS.
Also Mechwarrior, Wolfenstein und Metro hab ich mir jetzt angesehen.
Mechwarrior und Wolfenstein sind ziemlich verbuggt mit RT und DLSS.
Metro sieht super aus, vor allem mit HDR.

Alles in allem aber sehr duchwachsen muss ich sagen.
Wolfenstein crasht ständig mit RT on, DLSS sieht in der Regel gut aus auf Qualität aber in den Zwischensequenzen ist das nur noch gruselig, glitches, Bildaussetzer, die und vor allem die Haare....


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (17. Oktober 2020)

1900€ habe ich bezahlt. Ist eigentlich etwas viel für ne Grafikkarte, aber mir persönlich tut der Preis nicht so weh. Ich kann die absolut empfehlen, die taktet und kühlt richtig gut.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Oktober 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> vielleicht steigen die Preise für Ampere aber auch deutlich an, v.a. wenn BigNavi nicht der Brüller ist .....


Ich dachte nur 10GB wären so verpönt und man nimmt lieber was langsameres, Hauptsache mehr Speicher !? 

Stellt euch vor BigNavi kommt, säuft ähnlich viel wie Ampere, is aber langsamer und trotz 16GB kauft die keiner, weil alle lieber ne schnellere 10GB Ampere haben wollen. :/ Das wär' ja schrecklich.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Wird aber Tatsache wie immer.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ne Tip für mich für Raytracing und/oder DLSS.



mir fällt nur noch Bright Memory ein

Stay in the light is wohl tot

schon traurig wie wenige Spiele es bis jetzt damit gibt


----------



## pietcux (17. Oktober 2020)

Na ja AMD lässt ja via Xbox und PS5 jetzt schon durchblicken, das mit RT auf Big Navi nicht viel geht. Das begrenzt natürlich den Bedarf an DLSS ähnlicher Technik auf Konsolen sehr und die Ports haben da auch dann auch nur wenig mit RT am Hut und brauchen schlicht kein DLSS um anständig zu laufen. Da steht also jemand auf der Bremse.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Quake 2 hat hammer RTX.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Naja das die Konsolen jetzt von heute auf morgen direkt ein RayTracing Feuerwerk abhalten war so oder so nicht zu erwarten. Das läuft ja selbst auf den Ampere GPUßs gerade so mit ach und Krach und das mit 300-400Watt.



Ventus93 schrieb:


> Quake 2 hat hammer RTX.



Quake 2 und Minecraft find ich in dem Zusammenhang irgendwie affig, nichts gegen dich.
Ich will ja was geboten bekommen und nicht mir die Rays anglubchen auf nem Port von vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Skajaquada (17. Oktober 2020)

Hat eigentlich irgendwer schon mal eine 3080 Inno3D Twin OC in real gesehen? Ich glaube das Modell gibt es nur auf dem Papier


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> schon traurig wie wenige Spiele es bis jetzt damit gibt


Bisher war's ja auch ne OneManShow von Nvidia, wo sie Geld dafür in die Hand nehmen mussten, damit Entwickler das irgendwie noch in ihre Spiele reinbasteln, manchmal mehr schlecht, als recht, wenn man an den Start denkt.

Mittlerweile habe ich den Eindruck, als wenn die Spieleentwickler neugierig auf die Technik geworden sind und das lieber und freiwilliger implementieren, zumindest was die flexible RT Technik, Markenunabhängig angeht.

Ich schätze ehrlich gesagt, dass es selbst auf PS + Xbox tolle Beispiele geben wird, unter Anderem in Top Titeln, wie GranTourismo und Weiteren, welche Raytracing den richtigen Schub geben werden.

Was bei DLSS schlecht ist, ist dass es nicht frei verfügbar ist. Nvidia eigene Technik.
Bremst natürlich die Verbreitung.

Aber mit dem nötigen Kleingeld Entwickler zu überzeugen, wird es in prestigeträchtigen Titeln sicherlich weiter Anwendung finden.


----------



## blautemple (17. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja das die Konsolen jetzt von heute auf morgen direkt ein RayTracing Feuerwerk abhalten war so oder so nicht zu erwarten. Das läuft ja selbst auf den Ampere GPUßs gerade so mit ach und Krach und das mit 300-400Watt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deliver Us To The Moon schon gezockt: https://store.steampowered.com/app/428660/Deliver_Us_The_Moon/?l=german


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Mafia Remake ich weis nicht wie sie es gemacht haben aber die reflektionen sehen nicht schlechter aus als in Bf V das ohne RTX. 

Es wird immer korrekt gespiegelt ich habe extra oft nachgeschaut gerade wenn es Regnet in der Nacht. Was ein klasse Spiel die Story. Erinnerte mich schon an die Sopranos.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Mafia Remake ich weis nicht wie sie es gemacht haben aber die reflektionen sehen nicht schlechter aus als in Bv V das ohne RTX.
> 
> Es wird immer korrekt gespiegelt ich habe extra oft nachgeschaut gerade wenn es Regnet in der Nacht. was ein klasse spiel die Story. Erinnerte mich schon an die Sopranos.


Hitman 2 konnte das auch. Ist aber wohl auch nicht ganz einfach zu programmieren.

@blautemple Ja das wäre noch Idee, da sind vor allem die Reflektionen ja auch mal wirklich Teil der Atmosphäre.
In Wolfenstein war das wirklich überflüssig, das fällt überhaupt nicht auf, wenn es denn mal ne Zeit läuft...


----------



## blautemple (17. Oktober 2020)

Mafia hat genauso schlechte Reflexionen wie fast jedes andere Spiel. Das sind ganz normale Screen Space Reflections mit den damit einhergehenden Nachteilen...


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Quake 2 hat hammer RTX.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Quake 2 und Minecraft find ich in dem Zusammenhang irgendwie affig, nichts gegen dich.
> Ich will ja was geboten bekommen und nicht mir die Rays anglubchen auf nem Port von vor 20 Jahren.


Bei Quake 2 dacht ich auch - sollen wir vielleicht in diesem Jahrtausend bleiben?  

Zwecks RayTracing gibt es glaub ich viele Leute welche die Technik und entsprechende Möglichkeiten zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt falsch einordnen.
Viele wünschen sich von Grund auf darauf aufgebaute Spiele, wie es bspw. bei der kleinen Nvidia Marvel-Demo der Fall ist.
Letztendlich ist es für Entwickler aktuell aber nur ein weiteres Tool/Werkzeug von welchem Sie punktuell Gebrauch machen könnten.
Die mit einer Implementierung verbundenen Schwierigkeiten, von benötigtem Zeitaufwand bis hin zu Performance-Problemen, um dann vllt  10% der Gamer damit zu erreichen , rechtfertigen  das einfach noch nicht.
Guckt euch Spiegelungen und die Verschattung in Microsoft-Spielen  wie Tell me Why oder Forza an.  Oder auch ein TheCrew 2 - Der normale Gamer, und vermutlich sogar die meisten von uns hier,  wären nicht in der Lage festzustellen ob es sich um Raytraced-Material handelt oder nicht und somit ist es zumindest in den beiden Disziplinen Spiegelungen und Verschattung absolut vernachlässigbar.
Interessanter wird es im Bereich der Beleuchtung. Ob jetzt global oder nur einzelne Lichtquellen.
Damit schafft man definitiv  eine besser Atmosphäre, sofern der einhergebrachte Performance-Verlust vertretbar bleibt.

Den Gedanken zu Ende gesponnen - Entwickler sind seit Turing-Release Ende 2018 über die Technologie informiert.
2019 wurde bekannt, dass der für die Konsolenentwickler relevante Grafikspezialist AMD früher oder später auf den Zug Aufspringen wird.
Ende 2020 /Anfang 2021  kommen dann auch tatsächlich Konsolen auf den Markt welche diese Technologie in einer  uns bisher unbekannten  Form unterstützen.
Legen wir nun eine durchschnittliche Entwicklungsdauer von 4-6 Jahren für ein neues Game zu Grunde kann sich jeder ausmalen wann das wirklich mal relevant werden könnte.

MetroExodus ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Hier nutzt man Raytracing ja auch in, zumindest von meiner Sicht, Paradedisziplin, der globalen Beleuchtung. Eine Funzel oben  drüber hängen und dann optimieren was das Zeug hält.

Pessimistisch auf eine schnelle Nutzungsverbreitung stimmt mich dann vor Allem die Ausrichtung der neuen Konsolen.
Eine PS5 - welche in unendliche Polygon-Sphären aufsteigt - solche Möglichkeiten opfern die niemals nur um auf Teufel komm raus Raytracing zu implementieren, was letztendlich bisher nur in detaillarmen Spielumgebungen wie Minecraft wirklich einen WoW-Effekt erzeugt.  Control in der Hinsicht auch einfach nur erbärmlich. Du bräuchtest noch viel mehr Rays.

Persönlich bin ich schließlich eher mit den Konsolenentwicklern/Herstellern  auf einer Wellenlänge.
Ich will ein hochauflösendes Bild, das soviel Detailreichtum, eine schiere  Polygonflut und perfekte Geometrie bietet, dass man sich gar nicht satt sehen kann. Darum bin ich auch schon vor fünf Jahren auf 4K umgestiegen.
Technologie wie DLSS könnten in gewissem Maße helfen beide Welten, also Polygonflut und Raytracing, früher miteinander zu verheiraten.
Für den Moment  bleibt es aber der schlichte Beweis, dass es für "echtes" Raytracing noch eine  Zeit lang brauchen wird..

edit: weil ichs im Beitrag angesprochen habe - guckt euch die Spiegelungen in Tell me Why an. Wer soll dir da sagen ob das Raytracing ist oder nicht?
Wenn die Masse nach brüllt schreiben Sie es zukünftig drauf - ob es aber wirklich drin ist, geschweige denn notwendig, wird so schnell niemand ehrlich  sagen können.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Nein das da sieht schon um einiges besser aus als sonst. Stimmt Hitman 2 konnte es auch es kostete auch gut Performance das weis ich noch.

Blautemple zocke es selbst ich habe oft nicht schlecht gestaunt was man mit normalen SSR erreichen kann. Das sieht in bewegung viel besser aus als auf dem Bild da.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Nächstes Jahr kommt mir auch wieder ein 4K Panel ins Haus, mit meinem Downgrade auf QHD bin ich nie wirklich glücklich geworden.


----------



## blautemple (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe Mafia selbst zu Release durchgezockt und die Bildqualität ist imo eine mittlere Katastrophe. Das Bild wird permanent temporär verrechnet und das sorgt für übelste Artefaktbildung und das lässt sich leider nicht deaktivieren...
Zusätzlich ist die Weitsicht ein schlechter Witz. Die Autos ploppen gefühlt 50m vor einem auf. Das ist ein riesen Killer für die Atmosphäre.
Und die Reflektionen haben halt das übliche Problem. Im richtigen Winkel sieht es gut aus, wenn man aber davon abweicht war es das mit der guten Optik. Dagegen kann nur Raytracing helfen


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

So unterschiedlich kann subjektive Wahrnehmung sein.   Gameplaytechnisch klar mies, ein rein Story getriebenes Spiel. Gibt es nicht oft genug.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und die Reflektionen haben halt das übliche Problem. Im richtigen Winkel sieht es gut aus, wenn man aber davon abweicht war es das mit der guten Optik. Dagegen kann nur Raytracing helfen


Ich will dir das Gegenteil beweisen.

Kann auf den Bildern im Anhang  zwar nicht jeden Winkel perfekt einfangen, aber ich find das mega. Besonders  im Bewegtbild überzeugt es mich.

edit: wenn deine Aussage jetzt nur auf Mafia bezogen war - alles easy. Da hab  ich  selbst noch nicht reingeschaut, aber @Ventus93 ´s Bild oben  sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht verkehrt aus.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Oktober 2020)

was passiert mit den FpS wenn du die Reflexion ausschaltest?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt Techniken die auch ohne Raytracing Objekte auserhalb des Sichtfeldes spiegeln können, es wird halt recht selten angewendet. Dafür brauch man kein Raytracing.


----------



## Ventus93 (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich nehme an sie gehen rauf wie in jedem Spiel.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> was passiert mit den FpS wenn du die Reflexion ausschaltest?


Wenn ich mich in Tell me Why vom Spiegel wegdrehe ->



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab´s am Anfang des Videos extra eingefangen.  Performance-Verlust durch den Spiegel  ist nicht ohne.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

Danke ... is wohl die selbe Technik wie bei Hitman

die kostet ordentlich ... aber wenn nur eine reflecktierende Oberfläche zu sehen ist gehts noch und sieht super aus


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2020)

Mal den Unterschied in der Geräuschkulisse von meiner alten Pascal (Turing scheine ich kein Video gemacht zu haben, war aber ganau so nervig wie Pascal, wenn nicht schlimmer) und Ampere.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkhYhyGcQzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Khg51qEzKo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dass die Ampere arbeitet, kann man nur erahnen.

(Gleiche Cam, gleicher Abstand (steht auf der Karte, auf der Stromversorgung).


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Danke ... is wohl die selbe Technik wie bei Hitman
> 
> die kostet ordentlich ... aber wenn nur eine reflecktierende Oberfläche zu sehen ist gehts noch und sieht super aus


Das Video hab ich seiner Zeit prinzipiell erstellt um herauszufinden welche Technik  dort Verwendung findet.
Hatte hier auf PCGH dazu auch nen Thread erstellt, gab aber leider kein gewinnbringendes Feedback.
Ist von Hitman aus  vllt bekannt wie die Technik heißt? Hat da iwer was im Kopf?  Würde mich gern mal einlesen..

@HisN da klingt die Ampere  deutlich entspannter, ohne Frage. Brüllt Ampere denn im Witcher? Das Game ist diesbezüglich ja schon etwas special, besonders in non-capped Ladescreens, oder?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Das Video hab ich seiner Zeit prinzipiell erstellt um herauszufinden welche Technik  dort Verwendung findet.
> Hatte hier auf PCGH dazu auch nen Thread erstellt, gab aber leider kein gewinnbringendes Feedback.
> Ist von Hitman aus  vllt bekannt wie die Technik heißt? Hat da iwer was im Kopf?  Würde mich gern mal einlesen..


wenn mir wieder einfällt wo ich das gelesen/gesehen habe werd ichs mal posten

es funktioniert so, dass die Szene zusätzlich aus der Sicht des Spiegels gerendert wird

dieses Bild wird dann als Textur exportiert und im Spiel dann auf den Spiegel gelegt

je mehr reflecktierende Oberflächen man hätte, desto öfter müsste man dann die ganze Szene rendern

deswegen wäre es bei mehreren Spiegel sehr rechen intensiv


also zumindest wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Oktober 2020)

Okay, danke dir!
Aber nur als Textur? Dafür weist das Ergebnis  in diesem Beispiel eine erstaunliche Tiefenwirkung auf. Hmm..
Wenn man sich  die "Spiegelsicht- Berechnung"  schließlich nicht für mehrere spiegelnde Flächen  intelligent /zeitgleich zu Nutze machen kann wäre das natürlich ein voraussichtlich limitierender Faktor.

edit: wait - die Berechnung wird Live auf die "Textur"-Oberfläche des Spiegels gelegt. Jetzt hab ich´s geschnallt


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Ist von Hitman aus  vllt bekannt wie die Technik heißt? Hat da iwer was im Kopf?  Würde mich gern mal einlesen..


ich glaub ich hatte das von hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kS2BZTIMXgQ:113

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



heißt wohl einfach nur "Render to Texture" ^^


falls es denn das Selbe ist


----------



## Edelhamster (18. Oktober 2020)

Tolle Bilder die DigitalFoundry da von der One X eingefangen hat  - muss ich dann ja auch mal ehrlich sagen wenn ich sonst schon des öfteren mal gegen die wetter   
Dass  das dann mit einer leicht geringeren Auflösung berechnet wird macht Sinn, fällt auf den ersten Blick aber nicht dramatisch ins Auge, auch wenn man es schon deutlich sehen kann. 
Höchstwahrscheinlich  der gleiche Ansatz.  Dank dir für deine Mühe Dude


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hitman 2 konnte das auch. Ist aber wohl auch nicht ganz einfach zu programmieren.


So wie ich das gelesen habe ist das eine Render to Texture Methode, die voraussetzt das die ganze Szene ein zweites mal im Spiegelbild (auf der Textur) nochmal berechnet werden muss und dabei ziemlich beschränkt ist. Die Möglichkeiten sind dabei sehr begrenzt und aufwendig zu implementieren.
Kostet Leistung, das tut RT aber auch und ist in der Darstellung nicht ganz so korrekt wie mit RT. Kann also zu seltsamen Artefakten bzw. Darstellungen führen. Sieht aber trotzdem Klasse aus, wenn man es richtig implementiert.

Ich denke RT ist die bessere Lösung und ein nun echter neuer Technologie Schritt. Es sollte auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgt werden, was man offensichtlich auch tut. Mit dem Einstieg der Konsolen und AMD in dem Bereich, wird sich da sicherlich noch richtig viel bewegen. Ich hoffe wir schaffen in Zukunft den Weg weg von proprietär, weil es einfach der Entwicklung nicht zuträglich ist.


HisN schrieb:


> Mal den Unterschied in der Geräuschkulisse von meiner alten Pascal (Turing scheine ich kein Video gemacht zu haben, war aber ganau so nervig wie Pascal, wenn nicht schlimmer) und Ampere.
> 
> Dass die Ampere arbeitet, kann man nur erahnen.
> 
> (Gleiche Cam, gleicher Abstand (steht auf der Karte, auf der Stromversorgung).


Da hast du Glück, der Kollege hat mein Beileid mit seiner tuf

Ab Sek 35









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Das muss ich schon sagen ich habe noch nie Karten gehört mit so lautem spulenfiepen. Die Eagle von GB die ich hier hatte ein Graus. Die Ventus zum glück viel leiser. Mit UV komplett verschwunden aber sowas hatte ich noch nie weder bei AMD oder Nvidia. Dabei komplett irrelevant ob die jeweiligen Karten 300+ watt brauchten.

Bin gespannt ob es die Zotac auch hat. Auf jeden fall ist Ampere extrem anfällig dafür.


Metamorph83 schrieb:


> So wie ich das gelesen habe ist das eine Render to Texture Methode, die voraussetzt das die ganze Szene ein zweites mal im Spiegelbild (auf der Textur) nochmal berechnet werden muss und dabei ziemlich beschränkt ist. Die Möglichkeiten sind dabei sehr begrenzt und aufwendig zu implementieren.
> Kostet Leistung, das tut RT aber auch und ist in der Darstellung nicht ganz so korrekt wie mit RT. Kann also zu seltsamen Artefakten bzw. Darstellungen führen. Sieht aber trotzdem Klasse aus, wenn man es richtig implementiert.
> 
> Ich denke RT ist die bessere Lösung und ein nun echter neuer Technologie Schritt. Es sollte auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgt werden, was man offensichtlich auch tut. Mit dem Einstieg der Konsolen und AMD in dem Bereich, wird sich da sicherlich noch richtig viel bewegen. Ich hoffe wir schaffen in Zukunft den Weg weg von proprietär, weil es einfach der Entwicklung nicht zuträglich ist.
> ...


Auf jeden Fall gerade erst Metro mit RT durchgezockt ich kenne kein spiel das momentan besser aussieht klar hier und da sieht es nicht so gut aus aber manche szenen wirken schon echt realistisch und stimmig einfach geil. Sehr guter Atmosphäre Shooter mit klasse Sound was viel zu oft vernachlässigt wird.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

gibt gerade die 24GB MSI GeForce RTX 3090 VENTUS 3X bei MF

aber für 1879€









						24GB MSI GeForce RTX 3090 VENTUS 3X DDR6 (Retail) - RTX 3090 | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce RTX für Gaming von MSI | 24GB MSI GeForce RTX 3090 VENTUS 3X DDR6 (Retail) :: Bestellt :: über 140 verkauft :: 23 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> gibt gerade die 24GB MSI GeForce RTX 3090 VENTUS 3X bei MF
> 
> aber für 1879€
> 
> ...


die waren über 30min online es gab noch 2 weitere Modelle nun sind se weg...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2020)

AAAAAND IT'S GONE

die beiden gibts noch









						24GB Palit GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro DDR6 (Retail) - RTX 3090 | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce RTX für Gaming von Palit | 24GB Palit GeForce RTX 3090 GamingPro DDR6 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 170 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				












						24GB Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix DDR6 (Retail) - RTX 3090 | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce RTX für Gaming von Gainward | 24GB Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix DDR6 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 40 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Das sind ja mehr 3090 als 3080.  

Hat hier noch wer eine Ventus mit Custom Lüfterkurve bin da noch nicht ganz zufrieden.  Hat wer eine Kurve zum probieren?


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaub das wird ne spannende Drop Woche, did Schlagzahl erhöht sich, bei gleichzeitig längeren verbleib im Shopsystem


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Also die Founders ist bisher die schlimmste die ich im Bezug auf Spulenfiepen hatte. Das liegt aber denke ich auch stark an dem zusätzlichen Stecker den die Karte verwendet.


Metamorph83 schrieb:


> So wie ich das gelesen habe ist das eine Render to Texture Methode, die voraussetzt das die ganze Szene ein zweites mal im Spiegelbild (auf der Textur) nochmal berechnet werden muss


Vorteil hier ist aber das die Reflection recht hochauflösend ist im Gegensatz zu RT und vor allem das kein Rauschen auftritt.


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich eine Custom Lüfterkurve erstelle habe ich am Desktop Rpm sprünge von 0 zu 800 zu 0 usw warum ? Bug oder? Muss sagen Lüfterkurve war immer Standard bei mir, will aber dem Speicher nicht die möglichkeit geben übermäßig heiss zu werden wenn der Luftdruck fehlt wegen dem Uv. Da trotzdem weniger RPM als Stock. 

Über die Max werte nicht Wundern habe im zum Kurve einstelle das Maximum gegeben also Oc da wird er schön Warm mit Stock Lüfterkurve. Denke Msi war die Lautstärke wichtiger.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Custom Lüfterkurve erstelle habe ich am Desktop Rpm sprünge von 0 zu 800 zu 0 usw warum ? Bug oder? Muss sagen Lüfterkurve war immer Standard bei mir, will aber dem Speicher nicht die möglichkeit geben übermäßig heiss zu werden wenn der


Das ist aktuell ein Problem bei den Karten, liegt an den P-States der Karten denke ich.

Die Abwärme der Karten ist so Krass...
Mein Radiator im Deckel heizt sich dermaßen auf nach ner Runde zocken, das dauert ewig bis der Wasserkreislauf sich abgekühlt hat.


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also die Founders ist bisher die schlimmste die ich im Bezug auf Spulenfiepen hatte. Das liegt aber denke ich auch stark an dem zusätzlichen Stecker den die Karte verwendet.
> 
> Vorteil hier ist aber das die Reflection recht hochauflösend ist im Gegensatz zu RT und vor allem das kein Rauschen auftritt.


So schlimm? Ok, hätte ich nicht gedacht...
Haben die nicht das rauschen durch bzw. mit DLSS in den Griff bekomnen, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Na dann bleibt es bei Stock bis dahin. Fan Stop will auch nicht funktionieren so. Egal ist ja kein Problem .


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Also das Rauschen ist schon noch sehr präsent, im Port Royal sieht man es sehr gut.


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also das Rauschen ist schon noch sehr präsent, im Port Royal sieht man es sehr gut.


Muss ich dann mal beobachten, dem Port Royal hab nicht so genau angeschaut. In Control z.B. ist es mir nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Muss sagen weis auch nocht worum es geht mir ist beim Gamen nie was aufgefallen? Kenne es noch mit DLSS1 was kompletter schrott ist. Aber mit der 3080 nutze ich das nicht da genügend Leistung auch Nativ. Bei DLSS2 sowieso kein Problem. Nicht das es am Monitor liegt. Das RTX rauscht wäre mir Neu.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Oktober 2020)

Ein anderes Design:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://wccftech.com/asus-showcases...gundam-edition-graphics-card-priced-2500-usd/

Videocardz hat auch berichtet: https://videocardz.com/newz/asus-unveils-geforce-rtx-3090-rog-strix-gundam-edition


----------



## sLiX (18. Oktober 2020)

Oha, ist die sexy


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

@ChrisMK72  Ja hab die gestern auch gesehen, wirklich richtig Nice 



Ventus93 schrieb:


> Das RTX rauscht wäre mir Neu.



Wollt Ihr mir jetzt sagen das Ihr nie was von Denoising gehört habt? Das Rauschen ist einer der Hauptprobleme und liegt an der zu geringen Zahl an Rays.


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich sehe es nicht zumindest nicht in den Spielen die ich habe.  Gibt es ein Beispiel auf bildern?


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2020)

Schau Dir mal den Pure Raytrace-Benchmark/Bright Memory-Benchmark an.
Da sind viele Flächen Raytraced, und die sehen immer verrauscht aus.
Bei Games die nur auf winzigsten Flächen Raytracing nutzen, sieht man nicht viel.

Aber vielleicht ist das ja nur ein "Stilmittel"


----------



## Metamorph83 (18. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72  Ja hab die gestern auch gesehen, wirklich richtig Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Wollt Ihr mir jetzt sagen das Ihr nie was von Denoising gehört habt? Das Rauschen ist einer der Hauptprobleme und liegt an der zu geringen Zahl an Rays.


Denoising schon mal gelesen aber nicht wahrgenommen als solches... Manchmal ist es vllt. besser was nicht zu wissen, dann fällts nicht auf, jetzt werde ich szändig hin gucken


----------



## DarthSlayer (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage und hoffe bin hier richtig. Ich habe es geschafft am Fr letzte Woche eine Gigabyte 3080er Gaming OC bei Alternate abzugreifen. Baue sie jetzt am Di erst ein weil ich dann noch einen zweiten 15 auf 8 poligen Stromkabel gebraucht habe und das kommt erst am Di denn es war nichts im Lieferumfang dabei und mein Netzteil 750 Watt von BeQuiet hat bestimmt nur eines aber die Grafikkarte braucht ja zwei.  Meine Frage ist jetzt an die, die schon eines der neuen Nvdia Supermonster eingebaut haben. Muss da da eigentlich was bei sonst beachten also beim Einbau ?



			https://www.alternate.de/html/product/1672753
		


vielen Dank
Gruß
Darth Slayer


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Einfach 2 mal 8? So habe ich es gemacht. 2 Kabel Separat. 550 Watt NT.   Funktioniert aber ohne Probleme und ich bin nur am Zocken in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

So hier auch nochmal was zur Abwärme der Dinger im closed Case,
System Erläuterung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sensorwerte nach Stresstest. Man beachte das massive Aufheizen des Radiators (CPU), ansonsten bleiben die Lüfter alle recht leise und skalieren nach den internen Sensoren (EC Temp 1 Kühlblock der GPU, EX Temp 2 Gehäuse Innentemperatur)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werte der GPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es dauert etwa 20 min ehe sich der Radiator davon erholt. Die Kühlleistung des Systems ist als maximal machbar zu bezeichnen mit 5x 140 in und 3x 140out.Teilgedämmtes Gehäuse (Fractal 7)


----------



## KaterTom (18. Oktober 2020)

So hier mal mein Erfahrungsbericht mit der Gigabyte RTX 3090 Eagle OC Rev.1:
Tl;dr: Finger weg, wenn sie out of the Box laufen soll und ihr "nur" ein 750w Netzteil habt. 

Bin jetzt seit gestern Mittag mit unterbrechungen am einstellen und testen. Ergebnis: 875mV, 1950MHz und 108% Powerlimit, eingestellt mit Afterburner und Voltage Curve. 13413 Punkte im Port Royal Benchmark.
Taktraten über 2GHz sind nicht drin. Wenn ich das Powerlimit erhöhe und z.B. mit 925mV 1980 MHz einstelle kommt recht schnell der Punkt an dem das Netzteil abschaltet. Das macht sie auch @Stock wenn ich nichts einstelle.
Noch nie habe ich soviel Zeit mit testen und einstellen verbracht wie mit dieser Karte. Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass die Karte noch mehr leisten würde wenn ich sie einfach laufen lassen könnte ohne Voltage, Takt oder Power zu begrenzen.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es für die Karte mal ein besseres Bios gibt, das die Lastspitzen eliminiert, die das Netzteil zum abschalten bringen.
Das beste an der Karte ist noch die Kühlung. Hält die Temperaturen gut im Zaum ohne aufdringlich laut zu werden. Viel besser als die MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Probier das mal, der Gigabyte Build








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Undervolting Update - So geht (ein wenig) Vernunft nämlich auch! | igor´sLAB
					

Den ersten Artikel kennt Ihr ja schon, aber Ihr könnt ihn natürlich auch hier noch einmal nachlesen: GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting – Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> So hier mal mein Erfahrungsbericht mit der Gigabyte RTX 3090 Eagle OC Rev.1:
> Tl;dr: Finger weg, wenn sie out of the Box laufen soll und ihr "nur" ein 750w Netzteil habt.
> 
> Bin jetzt seit gestern Mittag mit unterbrechungen am einstellen und testen. Ergebnis: 875mV, 1950MHz und 108% Powerlimit, eingestellt mit Afterburner und Voltage Curve. 13413 Punkte im Port Royal Benchmark.
> ...


niemals stable wenn es gefordert wird.


----------



## pietcux (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab einen Bekannten,  der hat nach dem Ansehen von Der Hobbit 1. Teil empört berichtet, in Kino A sei das Schwarz nicht richtig schwarz gewesen. Wie er den Film fand konnte er nicht sagen, na wegen dem falschen Schwarz. Also ich suche in Spielen nicht nach Fehlern in der Grafik, sondern nach möglichst großer Immersion. Klar ist auf meinen Monitoren und auch auf dem Fernseher kein echtes Schwarz,  und Raytracing verursacht leichtes Rauschen, was dann denoised werden muss, aber wenn das Game gut ist, ist es mir egal. Spiele grad die Kampagnen von Black Ops 1 und Modern Warfare 2019 parallel. Black Ops sieht zwar anfangs etwas ältlich aus, macht mir jedoch höllisch Spaß.  Und bei MW 2019 ist mir bislang keinerlei Rauschen durch RT aufgefallen.
@Gurdi ich dachte deine Karte rauscht akustisch, so wie du das formuliert hast.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Abwärme der Karten ist so Krass...
> Mein Radiator im Deckel heizt sich dermaßen auf nach ner Runde zocken, das dauert ewig bis der Wasserkreislauf sich abgekühlt hat.


hehe, bei mir ist die 3080 nun noch mehr silent und kühler (56-58c max) als die alte 2070S(gaming X trio) bei weniger last (240W im schnitt) wohl auch noch 100% schneller 
@0.875mV, 1965MHz


----------



## KaterTom (18. Oktober 2020)

Viel zu wenig Takt und deshalb auch zu wenig Punkte im Port Royal. So wenig hatte ich am Anfang auch, da war ich im Vergleich bei den unteren 1% aller Ergebnisse. Jetzt bin ich auf Platz 80 von 272. Mein Ziel war ja nicht das Undervolting, das war ja nur aus der Not heraus, damit die Karte mit möglichst hoher Leistung stabil läuft und ohne das das Netzteil winkewinke macht.


Ventus93 schrieb:


> niemals stable wenn es gefordert wird.


Ach nee, Port Royal, Control und Tomb Raider alles mit RTX sind nicht fordernd?


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Zock Metro Exodus. Weis nicht warum aber dagegen ist alles was ich habe ein Kindergeburtstag. Tomb raider ist ein Witz dagegen. 

Hatte auch 912mv 2000mhz Stable in Tomb. Metro cras,crash,crash nun sind es 1800mhz bei 825 mv was wirklich zu 100% stabil ist in jeder lebenslage.  Klar in anderen spielen geht es vielleicht, aber das Teil pustet es weg.

Wenn dein Wert bei Metro mit RTX Ultra stabil ist dann hast du einen Gott Chip.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> @Gurdi ich dachte deine Karte rauscht akustisch, so wie du das formuliert hast.


Nee nee, die Fiept eher


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Zock Metro Exodus. Weis nicht warum aber dagegen ist alles was ich habe ein Kindergeburtstag. Tomb raider ist ein Witz dagegen.
> 
> Hatte auch 912mv 2000mhz Stable in Tomb. Metro cras,crash,crash nun sind es 1800mhz bei 825 mv was wirklich zu 100% stabil ist in jeder lebenslage.  Klar in anderen spielen geht es vielleicht, aber das Teil pustet es weg.
> 
> Wenn dein Wert bei Metro mit RTX Ultra stabil ist dann hast du einen Gott Chip.


wird gerade installiert   
mal sehen was mein wald und wiese chip so drauf hat


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FqpfYTi43TE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> wird gerade installiert
> mal sehen was mein wald und wiese chip so drauf hat


Das spiel trennt wirklich den Spreu vom Weizen.

Dachte The Witcher 3 in 5k ist schon Hardcore aber da war das alles Stabil! Metros RTX haut da noch eine Stufe rauf denke ich deswegen der perfekte Test. Da bin ich mal gespannt meine macht 1800mhz bei 825mv. Wollte nicht unter 1800mhz landen und bin ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Oktober 2020)

350W im schnitt WTF
sick

1815 mhz bei 825mv @290W geht problemlos auf ULTA settings, jedoch schwanken die FPS zwischen 60-75, teilweise sogar 50 wg RT ULTRA.... mmm
RT HOCH bringt es wieder auf fast 75 zurück


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Ja sagte ich doch, das lastet aus. 1800mhz@812mv ging ein paar stunden dann kein bock mehr und gleich auf 825mv und passt bis jetzt.

aber wieso kommst du auf 350W?  Bei mir sind es 270-280 ganz selten in szenen mal 300-315 max

Ja starte auch mit 1815mhz geht aber dann runter af 1800.

Jedoch schwankt bei mir nichts es ist flüssig? Komisch.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das Video kannst du in die Tonne treten, austesten mit Heaven Benchmark


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Video kannst du in die Tonne treten, austesten mit Heaven Benchmark


Ich weis ich weis. Aber er verbreitet schon mal die kunde. UV ist ja nicht so der burner ausserhalb von Foren usw.^^


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Ja sicher, nur sind seine Zahlen halt nicht belastbar.


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich dachte er hat vielleicht ein extrem gutes Sample wegen Reviewer.


----------



## KaterTom (18. Oktober 2020)

So wie das Undervolting im Video gezeigt eird mache ich das auch.
@Ventus93 : kann dich beruhigen, habe keinen Gott Chip. Aber auch keine Zeit weiter zu testen. Das Ding hat mich schon viel mehr Zeit und Nerven gekostet als geplant war. Aber Control, SOTTR und Port Royal laufen damit stabil. Auch längere Zeit. So nun muss ich aber los, nächsten Samstag geht's weiter.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Nein hat er nicht. Er testet einfach nur Grütze. Rainbow Six und Heaven sind absolut ungeeignet so ein Shadermonster auszulasten. Siehst du doch selbst an Metro, aber auch Borderlands 5k zieht ordentlich an der Karte oder Division 2.


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2020)

Es reicht schon Time-Spy im mich ins 390W Powerlimit zu treiben^^ 0.9V/1995Mhz
Welche native Auflösung berechnet das, bevor es zur Ausgabe konvertiert? FHD? WQHD?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

TimeSpy ist QHD


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Metro schaffst es auch in Full HD. Aber da limitiert mein mini Ryzen schon. Brauche generell stärkere Cpu in jedem Online shooter sitzt die Karte bei 30-60% bei. Der 10900k würde um einiges mehr liefern bin aber zu faul zum umbauen deswegen warte ich auf das Spitzenmodell von Zen 3. Hoffentlich kann das mithalten mit dem 10900k.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2020)

Soviel zum Thema Undervolting....
Age of Empires 3.......Der Speicher erreicht bald die Kernschmelze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (18. Oktober 2020)

Woran erkennst Du das?


----------



## blautemple (18. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Undervolting....
> Age of Empires 3.......Der Speicher erreicht bald die Kernschmelze.


Ist der Kühler der FE echt so schlecht? Ich habe auch das Fractal Design Define 7 und die TUF hält bei 23 Grad Raumtemperatur mit konstanten 375W Verbrauch konstant 70 bis 71 Grad. Die Grafikkarten Lüfter drehen dabei mit 1400 bis 1500rpm und die Gehäuse Lüfter mit 800rpm. Als Gehäuse Lüfter sind insgesamt 5 Silent Wings 3 verbaut, 2 in der Front, 2 im Toppanel und einer an der Rückseite. Die CPU wird mit einer externen Wasserkühlung gekühlt.


----------



## Ventus93 (18. Oktober 2020)

Glaube kaum das Nvidia was zusammenklöppelt wo was schaden nehmen würde. ^^ Ich wette der Speicher hat da keine 95 Grad. Das passt schon. 

Kernschmelze ist schon geil


----------



## RNG_AGESA (19. Oktober 2020)

METRO ist eine harte nuss aber TUF ist härter! xD
volle power voraus @! 63c max bei durchschnittlich 345W 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Woran erkennst Du das?


IR Thermometer auf der Backplate.




blautemple schrieb:


> Ist der Kühler der FE echt so schlecht?


Er dreht auf wegen dem Speicher, nicht wegen der GPU. Das wohl der Pferdefuß der FE. Die TUF war da deutlich entspannter weil eben der Vram besser weg kommt.


Ventus93 schrieb:


> Ich wette der Speicher hat da keine 95 Grad.


Schön wärs....Wenn die BP schon 80 hat. 5k for the win.

Zieht euch mal den Verbrauch rein, 350 Watt bei 787mv!!!


----------



## pietcux (19. Oktober 2020)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn du die Karte @Stock lässt und Power auf 70% setzt? Wieviel Fps büßt du dann ein?


----------



## BlubberLord (19. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn du die Karte @Stock lässt und Power auf 70% setzt? Wieviel Fps büßt du dann ein?


Nur Powertarget beschneiden ist weniger effektiv. Die Karte agiert dann ein bisschen nach dem Motto "100 ms 100% und dann 100 ms 0% sind auch im Schnitt 50%".
Es empfiehlt sich wohl auch für den unbedarften Reglerschieber die Spannungskurve einfach abzuschneiden. 









						GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting - Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere treffen | igor´sLAB
					

Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte zeitnah zum Launch eine GeForce RTX 3080 ergattern und war auch so freundlich, einiges an Zeit zu investieren, um Euch mit neuen Erkenntnissen rund um diese Karte…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> IR Thermometer auf der Backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja aber glaube da machst du ein Problem wo keines ist. Ist es heiß? Absolut. Ist es schädlich. Nein läuft alles innerhalb spezifikation.


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Er dreht auf wegen dem Speicher, nicht wegen der GPU. Das wohl der Pferdefuß der FE. Die TUF war da deutlich entspannter weil eben der Vram besser weg kommt.



Das heißt die Karte dreht selbstständig auf die Drehzahl, ohne das du was an der Lüfterkurve geändert hast?

2300rpm ist ja ein Orkan und ich höre jetzt echt zum ersten Mal das sich die 3090 FE so verhält


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2020)

Die Karte dreht mit UV meist so zwischen 1300-1600 selbstständig. Ich habe NICHTS ans der Lüfterkurve verändert.
Wenn ich länger in 5k zocke passiert das aber reproduzierbar, kürzlich in Borderlands war dies auch der Fall.Wenn der Speicher richtig an der Bandbreite gefordert wird, dann heizt der sich ordentlich auf. Die ganzen Tester haben ja alle offene Aufbauten oder wie derProfi aus dem Video testen mit Heaven....

Es dauert meist so ne knappe Stunde,dann tritt die Kernschmelze ein. Die FE hat einen Designfehler, denn der hintere Lüfter bläst nach oben durch und zwar ziemlich mächtig. Das verhindert aber dass das kleine Stück Backplate bei der FE das auf den Wandlern und dem Speicher sitzt einen Luftzug bekommt. Bei der TUF ist das nicht der Fall. Die Wandler bei der FE werden durch die Hitze ja auch sehr ineffizent.

Nachdem ich eigentlich ziemlich angetan war von der FE,würde ich jetzt nach einger Zeit Nutzung von der Karte abraten. Die Karte hat einfach einige Designfehler, auch die mittleren Kühlrippen sind meiner Meinug nach unzweckmäßig da diese die warme abluft direkt wieder in die Lüfter leitet.


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Ui da bin ich ja froh doch nicht eine FE erwischt zu haben.


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte dreht mit UV meist so zwischen 1300-1600 selbstständig. Ich habe NICHTS ans der Lüfterkurve verändert.
> Wenn ich länger in 5k zocke passiert das aber reproduzierbar, kürzlich in Borderlands war dies auch der Fall.Wenn der Speicher richtig an der Bandbreite gefordert wird, dann heizt der sich ordentlich auf. Die ganzen Tester haben ja alle offene Aufbauten oder wie derProfi aus dem Video testen mit Heaven....
> 
> Es dauert meist so ne knappe Stunde,dann tritt die Kernschmelze ein. Die FE hat einen Designfehler, denn der hintere Lüfter bläst nach oben durch und zwar ziemlich mächtig. Das verhindert aber dass das kleine Stück Backplate bei der FE das auf den Wandlern und dem Speicher sitzt einen Luftzug bekommt. Bei der TUF ist das nicht der Fall. Die Wandler bei der FE werden durch die Hitze ja auch sehr ineffizent.
> ...



@PCGH_Raff 
Könnt ihr das bei euch vllt mal nachstellen? Das wäre schon ein ziemlicher Fail von Nvidia und sollte definitiv nicht passieren.


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Das würde Nvidia aber gar nicht gefallen. hust hust also machen wir es auch nicht . Noch nicht. Sowas müsste Profis beim Testen doch auffallen. Gerade PCGH die testen ja im worst Case und da wird es schön Warm und kuschelig.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Oktober 2020)

hat sich ja nich viel getan die Woche









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX | 3060 Ti | 3070 | 3080 | 3090 » Full overview here!
					

RTX 30series overview und schnelle Lieferung mit Proshop a/s




					www.proshop.de


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2020)

In niedrigeren Auflösungen passiert das auch normalerweise nicht. Wenn die Shader und die Bandbreite aber dann mal richtig ackern müssen passiert halt das angesprochene. Will gar nicht wissen was das Teil in richtigem 8k veranstaltet. Die Karte surrt nur wenige Minuten vor dem Screen bei 1600 Umdrehungen, was normalist für die Karte.Dann erreicht der Speicher den Grenzwert irgendwo

PCGH testet aber eben wie fast alle anderen auch auf einem offenem Benchtable und 5k nutzt auch kaum einer.


----------



## Adamska88 (19. Oktober 2020)

Oh man.. da ich eigentlich immer noch meine PNY möchte muss ich mich wohl weiterhin ewig gedulden.

Außer AMD kommt wirklich mit einem Spitzenmodell das lieferbar ist um die Ecke...


----------



## pietcux (19. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du statt der Wasserkühlung den großen Noctua Kühler drinn hättest, würde das Problem nicht auftauchen. Bei dir fehlt halt in dem Bereich der Luftzug. Alles hat Vor-und Nachteile.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich krieg das gelöst das ist nicht das Thema, ich hab ja noch meinen Mifquirl, den wollte ich eigentlich auf die BP legen. Bei 80-90 Grad hab ich aber so meine sorge dass das Gummi schmilzt. Ich werde den aber mal in dem Bereich anbringen so das die BP in dem Bereich einen leichten Luftzug hat.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Oktober 2020)

Man Gurdi, mach doch mal Bilder von dem was du so treibst, der Mensch lebt nicht von Text und Liebe allein!
Wenn es den Thread sprengen sollte, gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat sich ja nich viel getan die Woche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proshop bekommt gar nichts. Habe bestellt am Launchtag. Bin unter den ersten 10 laut Liste. Bis jetzt nichts bekommen. Aber 729€ ist gut.^^


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2020)

Mein Laser hat auf der BP an der wärmsten Stelle (über den VRMs, nicht über dem RAM) auch gute 70° angezeigt. 
Da geht einiges an Verlustleistung rein. Eventuell ist irgend eine Art von Wärmeabfuhr nicht so blöd.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Oktober 2020)

wenn du das Ding vorher schon drauflegst sollten es ja keine 90°C mehr werden xD


----------



## sunburst1988 (19. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce RTX | 3060 Ti | 3070 | 3080 | 3090 » Full overview here!
> 
> 
> RTX 30series overview und schnelle Lieferung mit Proshop a/s
> ...


Schade, dass nicht alle Shops so transparent sind. Aber immerhin kann man eine Tendenz erkennen.

Die Chips die zur 90 reichen scheinen wohl dann auch oft auf die "dickeren" Karten zu passen. Oder die Partner bestücken dieses Karten zuerst und ignorieren die Chipgüte. Das kann man dann wohl sehen wie man will... 

Bei Caseking und der 3090 Strix OC tut sich jedenfalls weiterhin rein garnichts.

Aber immerhin wissen wir ja seit letzter Woche, dass wir dort viele Karten nicht mehr ordern können!


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Man Gurdi, mach doch mal Bilder von dem was du so treibst, der Mensch lebt nicht von Text und Liebe allein!
> Wenn es den Thread sprengen sollte, gerne auch per PN.


Bin im Dienst, aber ich mach mal ein Bild mit dem Quirl.
Ansonsten schau mal hier, da hast du dann ein Bild. Unten Links versteckt liegt ein 4 Pin für den Quirl (80mm Noiseblocker) eigentlich dachte ich ich brauch den nicht bei der Founders weil esa ja nichts direkt an der Blende abzusaugen gibt....




__





						Radeon RX 6000: Umfangreiche Gerüchte zu Navi 21 und Navi 22
					

Muss aber sagen in 1440p sehe ich selten über 230-250 Watt mit 800mv. Worst Case aber auf jeden Fall. Habe schon 315 gesehen :ugly:. Mit 725mv schaffe ich kaum 1650mhz 200 Watt




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Oktober 2020)

Ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein. Bestenfalls. 
Hast du mal versucht, die Frontlüfter auf Zwei zu reduzieren? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du, gerade durch den Radiator oben, der auch noch durchzughemmend wirkt, einen Überdruckeffekt im Gehäuse hast. Oder laufen die Frontlüfter langsamer als die übrigen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein. Bestenfalls.
> Hast du mal versucht, die Frontlüfter auf Zwei zu reduzieren? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du, gerade durch den Radiator oben, der auch noch durchzughemmend wirkt, einen Überdruckeffekt im Gehäuse hast. Oder laufen die Frontlüfter langsamer als die übrigen?
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas wie Überdruck gibt es in Gehäusen nicht. Die sind ja nicht luftdicht verschlossen.


----------



## Xaphyr (19. Oktober 2020)

War mir klar dass das kommt, drum sprach ich auch von einem Effekt. Du kannst dir, falls es dir dahingehend an Erfahrung fehlt, gerne Tests dazu ansehen. Narbennarr hat dazu mal einen umfangreichen gemacht.

edit: Hab ihn gefunden: https://hardware-helden.de/der-perfekte-airflow/


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sowas wie Überdruck gibt es in Gehäusen nicht. Die sind ja nicht luftdicht verschlossen.


Klar gibt es das. Wenn du mehr Luft reindrückst als rauskommt, hast du einen Überdruck. Dass der nicht bei 10 Bar liegt, sollte einleuchtend sein. Aber Millibar reichen schon.


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar gibt es das. Wenn du mehr Luft reindrückst als rauskommt, hast du einen Überdruck. Dass der nicht bei 10 Bar liegt, sollte einleuchtend sein. Aber Millibar reichen schon.


Es gibt einen minimalen Effekt, aber der ist zu vernachlässigen. Da machen Schwankungen in der Raumtemperatur schon mehr aus. Wichtig ist das irgendwie frische Luft rein und wieder rauskommt. Ob da jetzt ein Lüfter mehr oder weniger rein bzw. rausbläst ist egal.


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es gibt einen minimalen Effekt, aber der ist zu vernachlässigen. Da machen Schwankungen in der Raumtemperatur schon mehr aus. Wichtig ist das irgendwie frische Luft rein und wieder rauskommt. Ob da jetzt ein Lüfter mehr oder weniger rein bzw. rausbläst ist egal.


Und da bin ich anderer Meinung. Es hat schon sein Grund, es mit Lüftern im Case nicht zu übertreiben.
Immerhin willst du ja, dass sich die Luft in Case so bewegt, wie am Besten ist und das erreicht man nicht dadurch, dass man alles mit Lüftern zuballert.


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

https://www.galaxus.de/de/s1/product/zotac-geforce-rtx-3080-trinity-oc-10gb-grafikkarte-13874271?epi=426d2a717f1399ad7ccbcfa0e95c736e&tduid=d29b44a33395bffdd8861d7cc7da3598&utm_source=3107970&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=channel-sales


----------



## hoffgang (19. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt, bei den Preisen ist man schonmal ratlos. 999€ für ne Zotac ist einfach nur   
(Warum hab ich auf der Arbeit einen Kotz Smiley - aber hier nicht. Nie hat man das was man braucht zur Hand!)


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Naja wer nicht bezahlen will dann halt nicht. So Funktioniert das wenn Nvidia nur 50 Karten die Woche verkauft.  Jetzt ist es schon lächerlich nach einem Monat. Da muss ich ja fast schon Navi gegentesten wenn die releasen denke aber da wird das gleiche passieren. Habe aber Heute schon gelesen das die Regale schon befüllt werden mit den Karten. Aber nicht glaubhaft auf Twitter.

Wie kann man launchen wenn man nicht verkaufen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2020)

Klar gibt esÜber/Unterdruck im Gehäuse. Ich habe mit Absicht wieder Überdruck weil ich keinen Staub im System haben will. Die Zirkulation funktioniert auch gut, da gibt es eigentlich nichts zu meckern. Ich hab sicher noch ein paar Nachteile,recht kleines Case, unterm Schreibtisch ziemlich zugebaut(saugt warme Luft teils wieder an)  etc. 

Dennoch,3x140 NF A14 haben schon Dampf und 2x 140mm von unten treiben nochmal den Kamineffekt. 
Ich kann denkeich ausschließen das es an schlechter Belüftung liegt im Case, beiLeibe da gibt es sicher ganz andere Kisten da draußen die sich so nen Trümmer da rein setzen und sich nur die Hälfte an Gedanken dazu machen,wenn überhaupt.

@blautemple  Nutzt du den Staubfilter im Deckel mit der AIO? Ich vermute der blockt ganzgut bei mir.


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 24 GB OC Version Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 24 GB OC Version Gaming Grafikkarte (Nvidia Ampere, PCIe 4.0, DLSS, Raytracing, GDDR6X Speicher, 2x HDMI 2.1, 3x DisplayPort 1.4a, ROG-Strix-RTX3090-O24G-GAMING) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




10 auf lager guter preis


----------



## sunburst1988 (19. Oktober 2020)

Wo sind da 10 auf Lager? Sehe nur "Derzeit nicht verfügbar."


----------



## Adamska88 (19. Oktober 2020)

Zeigt 0 verfügbar an...


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Wahrscheinlich weg seit dem. Als ich es teilte waren sie noch da.  auch 3080 10 Stück für gute 700€. Die waren aber innerhalb 2 minuten weg. Ohne benachrichtigungbot hast halt keine chance bei mir klingelt der den ganzen tag heute. aber diemal nichts mehr gekauft


----------



## sunburst1988 (19. Oktober 2020)

Oh man... Als ich den Link angeklickt hab war dein Post 2 min alt 

Ich nehm es trotzdem mal als positives Zeichen auf.


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Muss man Asus lassen es waren MSRP Preise.! Bin schwer beeindruckt von Asus dies Gen und das obwohl ich dem Laden absolut nichts abkann.


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klar gibt esÜber/Unterdruck im Gehäuse. Ich habe mit Absicht wieder Überdruck weil ich keinen Staub im System haben will. Die Zirkulation funktioniert auch gut, da gibt es eigentlich nichts zu meckern. Ich hab sicher noch ein paar Nachteile,recht kleines Case, unterm Schreibtisch ziemlich zugebaut(saugt warme Luft teils wieder an)  etc.
> 
> Dennoch,3x140 NF A14 haben schon Dampf und 2x 140mm von unten treiben nochmal den Kamineffekt.
> Ich kann denkeich ausschließen das es an schlechter Belüftung liegt im Case, beiLeibe da gibt es sicher ganz andere Kisten da draußen die sich so nen Trümmer da rein setzen und sich nur die Hälfte an Gedanken dazu machen,wenn überhaupt.
> ...



Ich habe keine AiO im Deckel, der Radiator steht extern bei mir.:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Staubfilter habe ich aber alle drin.


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Könnte glatt mein Pc sein vom Aussehen her Fractal FTW.


----------



## Anthropos (19. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> 10 auf lager guter preis


Leider zu spät gesehen.  
Wie hoch war denn der Preis?


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

755€ tuf OC Version 3080. 3090 1629€ Strix


----------



## Adamska88 (19. Oktober 2020)

Die 3080 hätte ich sofort genommen :-{


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Man munkelt das Schiff mit der Ladung zu Proshop(Dänemark) wurde von Wikingern überfallen. Das soll jetzt als Bonusmission in Assassins Creed Valhalla als Pre Order Bonus beiliegen. Die Karten werden im Spiel als Heilig angesehen da Odin damit gezockt haben soll. Auch sollen er sich und seine Brüder oft darum gestritten haben.


----------



## haii91 (19. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> 755€ tuf OC Version 3080. 3090 1629€ Strix


Hast du vielleicht noch den Amazon Link für die 3080?


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

haii91 schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht noch den Amazon Link für die 3080?








						ASUS TUF GeForce RTX 3080 10 GB OC Version Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

ASUS TUF GeForce RTX 3080 10 GB OC Version Gaming Grafikkarte (Nvidia Ampere, PCIe 4.0, DLSS, Raytracing, GDDR6X Speicher, 2x HDMI 2.1, 3x DisplayPort 1.4a, TUF-RTX3090-O10G-GAMING) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## NuVirus (19. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Das halte ich für _wenig wahrscheinlich_. Für ein 10GB Modell ?



Ich mein die 20GB dachte das wäre klar bei dem Preis - aber gut man kann ja nie wissen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat sich ja nich viel getan die Woche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was mich optimistisch stimmt, in dieser Lage, dass da scheinbar bis 100 Stück 3080 Strix OC gekommen, oder unterwegs sind.
Wenn das jetzt jede Woche so weiter geht, könnte ich in ein paar Wochen vielleicht meine bestellte Karte kriegen, falls das hier ähnlich ist bei den Händlern.

edit:



NuVirus schrieb:


> dachte das wäre klar bei dem Preis - aber gut man kann ja nie wissen


Eben. Bestimmte 10GB Karten werden ja auch bis 1000€ gehandelt.


----------



## Siriuz (19. Oktober 2020)

Hab momentan keine Zeit mich mit dem Thema Verfügbarkeit zu beschäftigen. Denkt ihr im Januar/Februar ändert sich der Markt? Ich möchte nicht mehr als 800€ für eine 3080 ausgeben. Alles andere ist Wahnwitzig.


----------



## Ventus93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Bekomme die Zotac erst morgen. DHL braucht ein wenig länger.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2020)

Ventus93 schrieb:


> Bekomme die Zotac erst morgen. DHL braucht ein wenig länger.


Du hast doch schon 6 Karten gekauft, was willst du mit noch Einer?
Läuft das Geschäft damit so gut?


----------



## blautemple (19. Oktober 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Hab momentan keine Zeit mich mit dem Thema Verfügbarkeit zu beschäftigen. Denkt ihr im Januar/Februar ändert sich der Markt? Ich möchte nicht mehr als 800€ für eine 3080 ausgeben. Alles andere ist Wahnwitzig.



Vllt ja, vllt nein. Das kann dir niemand sagen.
Ich würde aber zumindest davon ausgehen.


----------



## SayprenShepard (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe endlich Glück gehabt und be MSI Gaming X Trio ergattert. Wurde verschickt und soll morgen ankommen. Endlich. Mein Urlaub mit Cyberpunk ist tatsächlich gerettet. Gerechnet habe ich damit nicht mehr.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (19. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Ich habe endlich Glück gehabt und be MSI Gaming X Trio ergattert. Wurde verschickt und soll morgen ankommen. Endlich. Mein Urlaub mit Cyberpunk ist tatsächlich gerettet. Gerechnet habe ich damit nicht mehr.


mögen dich sagenhafte 50-60-4k-RT-FPS verzaubern *kotz*


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2020)

Wenn Spiele nur Regler hätten...


----------



## SayprenShepard (19. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> mögen dich sagenhafte 50-60-4k-RT-FPS verzaubern *kotz*



Das werden sie


----------



## RNG_AGESA (19. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn Spiele nur Regler hätten...


doch selbst dann werden es keine 144FPS; es sei denn ein kompromiss hier, dort etwas noch, da und schon ist das letzte bisschen RT aus dem bild gewischt. 
wollte ursprünglich schnelle 1600p aber die neue gen ist noch nicht soweit. moni wird vermutlich noch 2-4jahre halten müssen


----------



## Anilman (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte um 12:35uhr nachgeschaut gehabt heute und da war garnichts verfügbar.

ich bekam auch ne email und Push Nachrichten dannach und da stand 1 bei asus eshop aber man konnte garnichts auswählen auch die rtx3080


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Oktober 2020)

Ah, Nutzer, die mir ihre 3090 FE verkaufen wollen. Äääh, ich meine, das können wir uns durchaus mal ansehen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ah, Nutzer, die mir ihre 3090 FE verkaufen wollen. Äääh, ich meine, das können wir uns durchaus mal ansehen.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Just buy it


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin seit drei Wochen dabei. Irgendwie. Darf aber nicht.  Nun, irgendwann ...

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (19. Oktober 2020)

Der Ram macht schon Spaß.

Diese Ansicht bei AOE 3 killt diese Karte einfach, habs jetzt mal Stock versucht. Kommt fast aufs selbe raus. Wenn ich dann den Speicher noch übertakte dreht die noch höher. Satte 79 Grad mit dem IR Thermometer auf der Backplate.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund für die Karte bei 65 Grad so hoch zu drehen, es muss der Speicher sein. Die  VRM´s werden meines wissens nach nicht geloggt.


----------



## JannisN17 (19. Oktober 2020)

Weiß jemand, wie es angehen kann, dass ich noch auf meine Asus 3080 tuf oc warten muss, während andere, die ne woche später bestellt haben, ihre jetzt am wochenende erhalten haben? Laut Alternate soll nur der Bestelleingang zählen und nicht die Versandart.


----------



## Anilman (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe nen Mercedes EQC 400 bestellt
Ich sollte ihn 2 monate vor meinen kollegen bekommen.
Jetzt bekomme ich ihn nen halben monat nach ihnen.

man weiss nie was im Hintergrund läuft das man das gewünschte Produkt nach anderen erhält obwohl man früher dran war.

kann auch nach dem Anfangsbuchstaben deines Namens gehen das bestellungen so nacheinander abgearbeitet werden statt Besteller nr xy

oder die die anderen sind Stammkunden die extrem oft einkaufen usw


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. Oktober 2020)

Anilman schrieb:


> Ich habe nen Mercedes EQC 400 bestellt
> Ich sollte ihn 2 monate vor meinen kollegen bekommen.
> Jetzt bekomme ich ihn nen halben monat nach ihnen.
> 
> ...


Sonderedition mit nicht lieferbaren Teilen? Wenn nicht, nicht nachvollziehbar, da die Automobilbranche nur nach Takt geht und niemals die Perlenketten unterbricht-> First in First Out Prinzip. Da wird das Band komplett Sequenziert bedient, unabhängig von Farbe Ausstattung usw. Jede Sekunde ist in Stein gemeißelt, ebenso die Auftragsannahme.


----------



## Anilman (20. Oktober 2020)

Nein keine sondereditionen oder sonstige Ausstattung das mit Lieferschwierigkeiten verbunden ist.

Zumal ich 2 mal die mitteilung erhielt das sich die lieferung verzögern wird um 1-2 monate

aber die kollegen haben sowas nie erhalten...

ich sage halt nur das man bei solchen "Vorbestellungen" nie sicher sein kann das man wirklich als nächstes an der reihe ist.

irgendwer wird irgendwie vorgezogen.
Aber ohne ins System zu schauen kann man nur spekulieren.

aber auch so was bei pro shop gezeigt wurde.....

da wird es ne ganze weile dauern bis man die gpu "bequem" bestellen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Sonderedition mit nicht lieferbaren Teilen? Wenn nicht, nicht nachvollziehbar, da die Automobilbranche nur nach Takt geht und niemals die Perlenketten unterbricht-> First in First Out Prinzip. Da wird das Band komplett Sequenziert bedient, unabhängig von Farbe Ausstattung usw. Jede Sekunde ist in Stein gemeißelt, ebenso die Auftragsannahme.


Naja ich hab einen eGolf bestellt, da gibt es exakt die selbe Debatte.Warum bekommtPerson X mit Bestell datum Y seinen früher als ich mit Bestelldatum Z.

Bei mir verzögert sich die Auslieferung um 5 Wochen weil VW zu deppert ist die CO2 Papier vernünftig zu erstellen,man sollte meinen das der größte Autobauer der Welt sowas hinbekommt.....


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ich hab einen eGolf bestellt, da gibt es exakt die selbe Debatte.Warum bekommtPerson X mit Bestell datum Y seinen früher als ich mit Bestelldatum Z.
> 
> Bei mir verzögert sich die Auslieferung um 5 Wochen weil VW zu deppert ist die CO2 Papier vernünftig zu erstellen,man sollte meinen das der größte Autobauer der Welt sowas hinbekommt.....


Dann euch viel Glück mit den Fahrzeugen, ist eh Offtopic, aktuell sind Diesel günstig und breit verfügbar, hab ich gehört.    

Zurück zum Thema was gibts neues an der Ampere Front ...?


----------



## blautemple (20. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema was gibts neues an der Ampere Front ...?



Laut dem "Estimated Delivery Date" soll morgen mein Fullcover Block mit Backplate kommen, also müsste er heute verschickt werden, aber da habe ich noch so meine Zweifel ^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Laut dem "Estimated Delivery Date" soll morgen mein Fullcover Block mit Backplate kommen, also müsste er heute verschickt werden, aber da habe ich noch so meine Zweifel ^^


Welcher war das nochmal?


----------



## sunburst1988 (20. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema was gibts neues an der Ampere Front ...?


Same s*** different day...


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Same s*** different day...


Dito 15:05




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (20. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Welcher war das nochmal?


https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector-tuf-rtx-3080-3090-d-rgb-nickel-acetal + https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector-tuf-rtx-3080-3090-backplate-black


----------



## Adamska88 (20. Oktober 2020)

17.09.2020 15:52
Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector-tuf-rtx-3080-3090-d-rgb-nickel-acetal + https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector-tuf-rtx-3080-3090-backplate-black


Oha, nicer dicer...


----------



## blautemple (20. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Oha, nicer dicer...



Zumindest kommt morgen schon mal alles für die RAM Wasserkühlung. Dann wird der schon mal nicht mehr von der Grafikkarte gekocht...


----------



## pietcux (20. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ich hab einen eGolf bestellt, da gibt es exakt die selbe Debatte.Warum bekommtPerson X mit Bestell datum Y seinen früher als ich mit Bestelldatum Z.
> 
> Bei mir verzögert sich die Auslieferung um 5 Wochen weil VW zu deppert ist die CO2 Papier vernünftig zu erstellen,man sollte meinen das der größte Autobauer der Welt sowas hinbekommt.....


Und wirst du den eGolf dann auch undervolten? Oder übertakten...


----------



## Anilman (20. Oktober 2020)

Wenn man der eqc 400 undervoltet kommt ein eqc 350 raus 

weiss einer ob der rtx 3070?! In Verbindung mit dlss 2.0 schneller ist als ne rtx 2080ti

ich will nur endlich ne hdmi2.1 karte die mindestens gleich oder deutlich schneller ist als die 2080ti


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, ist die zotac rtx 3090 gaming trinity eine gute karte? 
Kostet aktuell 1800€, wuerde kaufen wenn sie was taugt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. Oktober 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo, ist die zotac rtx 3090 gaming trinity eine gute karte?
> Kostet aktuell 1800€, wuerde kaufen wenn sie was taugt.


Schlecht im eigentlichen Sinne ist sie nicht, aber so was ich gesehen habe mit eine vom Bodensatz aller Customs. Für 1800 definitiv kein Schnapper und sollte ausscheiden… Für 1600 aktuell oder bei guter Verfügbarkeit für 1499 ok.


----------



## blautemple (20. Oktober 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo, ist die zotac rtx 3090 gaming trinity eine gute karte?
> Kostet aktuell 1800€, wuerde kaufen wenn sie was taugt.



Würde ich nicht kaufen...


----------



## sunburst1988 (20. Oktober 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo, ist die zotac rtx 3090 gaming trinity eine gute karte?
> Kostet aktuell 1800€, wuerde kaufen wenn sie was taugt.


Für 1800€ würde ich mir auf keinen Fall so eine Karte kaufen.

Warte lieber noch ein paar Monate. Mit deiner 2080 ti stehst du ja nichts aus


----------



## t670i (20. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht mal als kurze Info. Es gab ja vor Release oft die Frage, ob man die 3080 mit dem beliebten Straigt Power 11 550W betreiben kann. Also bisher kann ich sagen, ja läuft.
Mein System zieht beim zocken so zwischen 400-460W. 

Ich werde mich heute Abend aber mal mit dem UV beschäftigen. Da soll ja einiges gehen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Oktober 2020)

Is natürlich auch alles Einstellungssache und was für ne Karte.
Man kann natürlich Fälle provozieren, wo es nicht reicht, aber genauso kann man seine Sachen laufen lassen, damit's klappt.

Eine 3080 Strix OC kannst du allein auf 450 Watt bringen, ohne Spikes, wenn du's drauf anlegst.
Aber warum sollte man das, abseits von Testereien und Tüfteleien.
Man kann seine Karte genauso auf 280 Watt laufen lassen(reicht normal völlig aus).


----------



## t670i (20. Oktober 2020)

Na klar, das sowieso. Mir ging es nur darum, zu sehen, ob die Karte Stock mit dem Netzteil funktioniert. Da gab es ja die Befürchtungen, dass es nicht reicht.
Es handelt sich dabei übrigens um eine MSI 3080 Ventus.
Zusammen mit etwas UV sollte man so eine alltagstaugliche Kombination bekommen.

Um aber auf den Punkt zu kommen, die E11 550W Besitzer müssen also nicht panisch neue Netzteile kaufen.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Oktober 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo, ist die zotac rtx 3090 gaming trinity eine gute karte?
> Kostet aktuell 1800€, wuerde kaufen wenn sie was taugt.


Die Zotac für den Preis sicher nicht.


----------



## C_17 (20. Oktober 2020)

@Gurdi
Sag mal Gurdi, du scheinst ja Ahnung zu haben, wie ich das so mitlese.

Ich hab ja eine RTX 3080 Asus TUF OC bestellt und möchte die sehr effizient nutzen.
Habe vorher eine GTX 1080 mit 180W circa vom Verbrauch.

Wie verfahre ich da, wenn die neu kommt, am besten?
Die TUF OC hat ja nen höheren Standard-Powerlimit. Soll ich den dann um auf 320W zu kommen auf ungefähr 80% setzen und zusätzlich noch undervolten? Oder lässt man die PW-Änderung prinzipiell weg und macht nur UV?
Als Richtwert für das  UV hab ich bisher ungeähr 806-850 mV bei 1800-1850 MHz herausgelesen. Stimmt das so?
Ziel ist es die neue GPU so sparsam wie möglich zu betreiben, für WQHD wirds auch mit stärkerer Leistungseinbuße noch reichen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. Oktober 2020)

https://www.alternate.de/MSI/GeForce-RTX-3090-Ventus-3X-24G-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1672346?


----------



## sunburst1988 (20. Oktober 2020)

Nach einer halben Stunde immernoch verfügbar? 

Bin ich etwas nicht der einzige, der MSI nach der Aktion letztens meidet?


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. Oktober 2020)

Grafikkarte ZOTAC GeForce RTX™ 3090 Trinity 24GB (ZT-A30900D-10P) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) | MediaMarkt
					

ZOTAC GeForce RTX™ 3090 Trinity 24GB (ZT-A30900D-10P) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen. Jetzt bequem o




					www.mediamarkt.de


----------



## Anthropos (20. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Bin ich etwas nicht der einzige, der MSI nach der Aktion letztens meidet?


Scheinbar nicht.  
Bei einer Asus Strix hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen, aber bei MSI.... meh!


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. Oktober 2020)

https://www.alternate.de/ZOTAC/GeForce-RTX-3080-Trinity-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1677989?


----------



## t670i (20. Oktober 2020)

Ist zwar 150€ über der UVP, aber aktuell ist der Preis wohl als Schnapper zu bewerten....


----------



## SLNC (20. Oktober 2020)

Ist halt aber auch ne eher schwache Karte, welche für die meisten Leute, aber auch wohl mehr als ausreichen wird.


----------



## sunburst1988 (20. Oktober 2020)

Wobei es von Zotac momentan auch nur die zu sehen gibt.

Was ist denn da aus der AMP! Holo irgendwas geworden?
Die sah eigentlich ganz nett aus.

Allgemein ist die Marke ja nicht schlecht, aber die Trinity ist eben das Einsteigermodell. Und das merkt man leider auch.
Wenn man bei den Preisen noch von einem "Einstiegsmodell" reden kann


----------



## Metamorph83 (20. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Wobei es von Zotac momentan auch nur die zu sehen gibt.
> 
> Was ist denn da aus der AMP! Holo irgendwas geworden?
> Die sah eigentlich ganz nett aus.
> ...


Ich vermute die überarbeiten bei der Holo nochmal das Caps Design und die Stromversorgung, nachdem regelrechten Fail bei der Trinity müssen die Boden gut machen, mit einer stabilen, kühlen, leisen Karte mit erhöhtem PT.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Oktober 2020)

bei Alternate gibts gerade die Ventus und Trinity 3090


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Sag mal Gurdi, du scheinst ja Ahnung zu haben, wie ich das so mitlese.
> 
> Ich hab ja eine RTX 3080 Asus TUF OC bestellt und möchte die sehr effizient nutzen.
> ...


Hast du dir das von mir schon angeschaut?
Bei WQHD bietet sich die Variante PL reduzieren samt TaktOffset an, mit reinem UV kannst du aber deutlich mehr "sparen"








						GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting - Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere treffen | igor´sLAB
					

Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte zeitnah zum Launch eine GeForce RTX 3080 ergattern und war auch so freundlich, einiges an Zeit zu investieren, um Euch mit neuen Erkenntnissen rund um diese Karte…




					www.igorslab.de
				












						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Undervolting Update - So geht (ein wenig) Vernunft nämlich auch! | igor´sLAB
					

Den ersten Artikel kennt Ihr ja schon, aber Ihr könnt ihn natürlich auch hier noch einmal nachlesen: GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting – Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## C_17 (20. Oktober 2020)

Ja die Videos habe ich schon gesehen.
Heißt also UV und mit Takt-Offset meinst den Speicher ins  Minus zu drücken und PW bleibt 100%?
Würde dann mal 800-850mV anpeilen und sehen was für Takt geht und den Speicher halt noch etwas ins Minus ziehen? Sollte ja trotzdem noch ein dicker Sprung dann werden zur GTX 1080. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2020)

Welche Videos  
Das sind Artikel 
Schau da doch mal genaue rein.








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Undervolting Update - So geht (ein wenig) Vernunft nämlich auch! | igor´sLAB
					

Den ersten Artikel kennt Ihr ja schon, aber Ihr könnt ihn natürlich auch hier noch einmal nachlesen: GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting – Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## C_17 (20. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Welche Videos


Ja war falsch geschrieben. Ich schau oft bei YT, da kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen.


Ich werd SPannung festlegen und speicher runter takten. fertzig.


----------



## big-maec (20. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Welche Videos


Die heimlich gedrehten.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ja war falsch geschrieben. Ich schau oft bei YT, da kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen.
> 
> 
> Ich werd SPannung festlegen und speicher runter takten. fertzig.


Ich verweise in dem Fall ja auf mich selbst, das Problem ist das es keine Pauschles entweder oder gibt.
Wenn du wissen möchtest was ich dir empfehle musst du mir sagen was genau du erreichen willst. Möglichst wenig Watt, guter Mix passend zur Auflösung, gewisse Mindestvorstellungen also z.B. Leistung nicht unter Stock etc.


----------



## GuterUser112 (20. Oktober 2020)

Moin, Hat denn schon jemand von Caseking seine 3090 Erhalten? Warte bald seit einem Monat auf meine Eagle OC.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Oktober 2020)

in einer Woche gibts 3070FE Reviews


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Oktober 2020)

NVIDIA Announces 12 Games Getting RTX and/or DLSS Shortly, Including Mount and Blade II Bannerlord
					

NVIDIA has announced that 12 games are about to get support for RTX ray tracing and/or Deep Learning Super Sampling (DLSS) support.




					wccftech.com


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> NVIDIA Announces 12 Games Getting RTX and/or DLSS Shortly, Including Mount and Blade II Bannerlord
> 
> 
> NVIDIA has announced that 12 games are about to get support for RTX ray tracing and/or Deep Learning Super Sampling (DLSS) support.
> ...


Hmm abseits der oberen 3 ne eher maue Vorstellung, wobei Cyberpunk und Watch Dogs ja bekannt waren.

Auf Watch Dogs bin ich ja dann aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Adamska88 (21. Oktober 2020)

Zusätzlich freue ich mich sehr auf The Witcher 3 und so etwas wie GTA6?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> NVIDIA Announces 12 Games Getting RTX and/or DLSS Shortly, Including Mount and Blade II Bannerlord
> 
> 
> NVIDIA has announced that 12 games are about to get support for RTX ray tracing and/or Deep Learning Super Sampling (DLSS) support.
> ...



Jo ... hab ich gestern auch schon gesehen. Is ja "recht übersichtlich" die Liste. Vor allem wenn man mal genau schaut, wo auch RT von RTX genutzt wird, z.B. für GI.

Hauptsächlich sehe ich da Cyberpunk als Spiel, wo die RTX Features ausgiebig genutzt werden(ansonsten vieles eher so meh-Sachen, wie Schatten). Also doch wieder ziemliches Marketing.
Freue mich natürlich sehr, speziell auf diesen Titel, aber ich könnte mir durchaus noch einige Titel mehr vorstellen, gerade open world Spiele, wo ich dann gern mal mehr RT/GI sehen würde. 

Edit: In der DX12 Version vom MS Flightsimulator könnte ich mir RT toll vorstellen. 

Mir hupe, falls es noch wenig ist, da ich wegen meinem G-sync Monitor eh eine 3080 bestellt habe, aber wäre natürlich schon nice, wenn es zukünftig nicht mehr nur einzelne Leuchtturm Titel sind, welche ausgiebig Nutzen von RTX Features ziehen. Gerade RT Sachen, in etwas umfangreicherer Menge(Beleuchtung, nicht nur Reflexionen/Schatten), wären nice. Aber ich schätze da werden wir zukünftig noch einige Schüppen mehr an Leistung brauchen, wenn das weiter ausgebaut werden soll. 

Freue mich aber schon mal, mit Ampere zum ersten Mal ebenfalls bei den RT-Testern dabei zu sein. 

Angeblich sollen ja im November dann auch endlich mal etwas größere Mengen an Karten(3070/80/90) kommen.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Leider hatte ich meine 3080 Bestellung zum Release nach über einer Woche noch mal geändert, auf 80 Strix OC.
So gesehen bin ich leider ziemlich viel weiter hinten in der Warteliste. 
Aber ich werd' schon nicht sterben, durch die Wartezeit. *Sehe es lieber positiv*: So können sie noch neue BIOSe aufspielen, noch mal Feintuning vornehmen usw.  

Dann krieg' ich hoffentlich schon eine etwas ausgereiftere Strix OC. 
(Dafür halt später)

Und vielleicht hab ich ja Glück, beim Binning. Bei den Strix OC sollten die Chancen eigentlich etwas besser sein.
Der Spaß des kleinen Mannes für's Home-Softwaretüfteling. 

edit:



Adamska88 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich freue ich mich sehr auf The Witcher 3


Na da bin ich auch mal gespannt, was das werden wird. Das Remake mit RT zieh ich mir natürlich auch rein.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Oktober 2020)

Schnell und mit Komplettausstattung: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 OC im Test - Hardwareluxx
					

ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 OC im Test.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## sunburst1988 (21. Oktober 2020)

GuterUser112 schrieb:


> Moin, Hat denn schon jemand von Caseking seine 3090 Erhalten? Warte bald seit einem Monat auf meine Eagle OC.


Bei mir das Gleiche mit der Strix OC. Abwarten und Tee trinken ist da angesagt.



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Schnell und mit Komplettausstattung: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 OC im Test - Hardwareluxx
> 
> 
> ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 3090 OC im Test.
> ...



Oh nett. Den werd ich mir doch gleich mal zu Gemüte führen und die Vorfreude schüren


----------



## SayprenShepard (21. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich sehe ich da Cyberpunk als Spiel, wo die RTX Features ausgiebig genutzt werden(ansonsten vieles eher so meh-Sachen, wie Schatten). Also doch wieder ziemliches Marketing.
> Freue mich natürlich sehr, speziell auf diesen Titel, aber ich könnte mir durchaus noch einige Titel mehr vorstellen, gerade open world Spiele, wo ich dann gern mal mehr RT/GI sehen würde.



Ich denke das wird dann jetzt so langsam kommen wenn die neuen Konsolen gut angelaufen sind. Da die ja nun auch Raytracing bieten wird das wohl dann langsam mehr werden. Wohl noch nicht in der Anfangsphase aber in so in nem Jahr oder sowas. Doom Eternal könnte so langsam auch mal mit Raytracing rüber rücken.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Wohl noch nicht in der Anfangsphase aber in so in nem Jahr oder sowas.


Drücken wir uns mal die Daumen, denn eigentlich mag ich das feature, als eins der sinnvolleren, gerade auf die Zukunft mit noch mehr Basispower gesehen. 

btw:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7S3Dss4oRk:276

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Karte macht auf mich einen zwiegespaltenen Eindruck.
Ich finde persönlich, dass die irgendwie gut angefangen ist, aber nicht gut zu Ende gebracht.
Die Basis sieht mit dem Kühler an sich erst mal sehr gut aus, selbst wenn die Lüfter eher kleiner sind, scheinen sie trotzdem sehr gut zu funktionieren, sowohl was Kühlleistung, als auch Lautstärke angeht.

Darüber hinaus gefällt mir aber das ein, oder andere überhaupt nicht an der Gaming OC von Gigabyte, wo wir beim nicht richtig zu Ende gebracht wären.
Wenn man sich dann die Backplate ansieht, die nicht noch irgendwie mit genutzt wird, zur Kühlung, da keine Wärmeleitpads und dieses Verlängerungskabelgedöns, was dann hinten den angedachten Luftstrom blockiert(teilweise) und auch dieses Eckige Design, was da gar nicht nötig ist, bei der 80er, weil der Link der 90er fehlt, das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Des Weiteren, dass sie sich mehr biegt, als andere vergleichbare 80er. Zu den stabilsten gehört sie ebenfalls nicht.
Das PCB ist auch nicht der Hit, wie ich finde, sehr klein, mit Spezialstromanschlüssen, die dieses Kabelgedöns wohl nötig machen.

Dann noch das "Silent-BIOS", welches nichts ändert. 

Darüber hinaus ist die Leistung ohne Anlass zur Klage.
Also wen die angesprochenen Punkte nicht stören und wer vielleicht selbst noch etwas nachhilft, bei der Stabilität, der wird da sicher eine tolle Karte kriegen.

Schade finde ich, dass es noch keinen Test der 80er Strix OC auf PCGH, oder HU gibt.

HU ist mittlerweile mit zu einer meiner Hauptanlaufstellen geworden, was Hardwaretests angeht. 
Die machen das einfach klasse.


----------



## C_17 (21. Oktober 2020)

Heute kam ein Rundschreiben von Cyberport:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich finde es gut, das man die Kunden wenigstens auf dem laufenden hält und auch keine Zwangsstornierungen vornimmt, wo noch mit humanen Preisen bestellt wurde.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja, nett.
Hab auch gehört, dass von Anbieterseite(nicht CP) mal zwangsstorniert wurde und  CP hatte ja noch recht normale Preise für early adopter, im Gegensatz zu manch anderem hier oft beworbenen Anbieter.

So sieht gute Kommunikation aus.


----------



## sunburst1988 (21. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch mal gespannt, ob ein bestimmter Anbieter heute wieder ein "Update" heraus gibt.

Laut Rezensionen wurden bei Alternate schon 3090 Strix OCs an Leute ausgeliefert, die erst am 28.09. geordert haben. Da habe ich auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt...

Wird mir aber sicherlich nicht nochmal passieren. Nächstes mal wieder Mindfactory oder Alternate


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt, ob ein bestimmter Anbieter heute wieder ein "Update" heraus gibt.
> 
> Laut Rezensionen wurden bei Alternate schon 3090 Strix OCs an Leute ausgeliefert, die erst am 28.09. geordert haben. Da habe ich auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt...
> 
> Wird mir aber sicherlich nicht nochmal passieren. Nächstes mal wieder Mindfactory oder Alternate


Caseking ist leider nicht mehr das was Sie mal waren.Leider.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

Tja... beim Warten können wir uns ja mal interessante Alternativen ansehen, wie z.B. eine Game Rock 3080. Hatte da einen Show-Blender erwartet, mit nicht viel dahinter.
Aber die is echt gut geworden(technisch!).
Kann man sogar als Alternative zur TUF ansehen, je nach Preis wo sie hinterher(wann auch immer) raus kommen wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Ufd78tCRDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sunburst1988 (21. Oktober 2020)

Immerhin gab es diese Woche wieder ein Update welche Modelle überhaupt verschickt wurden:

Caseking Versand Ampere

Vielleicht ja für einige hier von Interesse.


----------



## Reaper896 (21. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aaU9Pmw3oXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ach wäre das schön  wenn da ne 30XX stehen würde 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9T_KMwrujB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## C_17 (21. Oktober 2020)

Was mir Sorgen macht ist, das Nvidia wohl doch 2021 wieder bei TSMC produzieren wird. Das kam heute bei GamersNexus.

Viele vermuten daher recht früh ein Refresh der RTX 3080/3090 mit TSMC 7nm als Super oder ähnlichem.
Wahrscheinlich ist da auch, das die noch was am Speicher drehen könnten. Stromverbrauch würde auch niedriger sein?! 

Sollte man vielleicht noch 6-7 Monate warten? Wie könnten dann die Preise sein?!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OGe3VriThqs:65

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sunburst1988 (21. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Sollte man vielleicht noch 6-7 Monate warten? Wie könnten dann die Preise sein?!


Wenn du danach gehst sollte man IMMER warten.

Ich hab einige Grafikkracher jetzt schon lange vor mir her geschoben und richtig Bock drauf.
Wenn das gute Stück dann endlich mal ankommt werde ich jedenfalls nicht mehr zurück schauen und meine fps geniessen. Dazu ist die ganze Technik schliesslich auch da.

Außerdem steht Cyberpunk auch sehr bald ins Haus


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Sollte man vielleicht noch 6-7 Monate warten? Wie könnten dann die Preise sein?!



Ich würde mir weniger Sorgen machen und mich einfach grundsätzlich fragen:"Is mir das gebotene Leistungsplus diesen Preis wert, zum Aufrüsten von Produkt xy ?"

Wenn ja: bestellen, bezahlen und hoffentlich glücklich sein(vorausgesetzt das Produkt schafft es bis zu einem nach Hause, irgendwann).

Wenn nein: nicht bestellen und warten auf was Besseres.

PS: In meinem Fall reicht mir das Plus von einer 1080Ti kommend so gerade aus für diesen Preis(unter 880€).


----------



## C_17 (21. Oktober 2020)

Mein Unbehagen kommt daher:

Ich habe seit Release das Gefühl die haben Ampere völlig überrumpelt auf den Markt gebracht.
Und wenn schon 1 Monat nach Release die ersten Daten durchsickern, das 2021 (was in 2 Monaten schon wäre) wieder woanders produziert wird, frage ich mich, ob Ampere ansich bei Samsung Schrott ist?!

Womöglich könnte man die selbe Leistung bei TSMC in 7nm mit rund 280W schaffen?! Vielleicht verpassen sie der RTX 3080 statt 10 GB dann 12.


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir weniger Sorgen machen und mich einfach grundsätzlich fragen:"Is mir das gebotene Leistungsplus diesen Preis wert, zum Aufrüsten von Produkt xy ?


Klar ist die jetzige RTX 3080 ein fetter SPrung für mich persönlich, aber das wäre auch eine RTX 3080 "Refresh" von TSMC. Hier stellt sich allein die Frage, noch paar Monate warten oder jetzt kaufen?
Bestellt ist meine zu einem guten preis, der könnte dann natürlich futsch sein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Womöglich könnte man die selbe Leistung bei TSMC in 7nm mit rund 280W schaffen?! Vielleicht verpassen sie der RTX 3080 statt 10 GB dann 12.



Das schafft Ampere auch(die jetzigen 3080), die gleiche Leistung mit 280Watt. 

Und zum Thema "Schrott": Im Zweifelsfall, falls wirklich was schrott gehen würde, hat man ja meist reichlich Garantie.
Und allgemein gilt Samsung technisch ja auch nicht als "Schrott". Tippel gerade von so einem Schrotthandy aus. 

Immer easy, chillen und nicht verrückt machen lassen.
Ich weiß: Warten kann einen kirre machen. 

Aber es bleibt nix, als abwarten und auf sein bestelltes Produkt warten, so fern man es wirklich haben möchte.



edit: und sie verpassen der 3080 nicht 12, sondern 20GB.
Tangiert mich aber nicht, da wie oben schon erwähnt, mit der Leistung zu dem Preis zufrieden(inkl. 10GB).


----------



## KaterTom (21. Oktober 2020)

GuterUser112 schrieb:


> Moin, Hat denn schon jemand von Caseking seine 3090 Erhalten? Warte bald seit einem Monat auf meine Eagle OC.


 Ich habe nur 4 Tage auf meine Eagle OC gewartet. War ein Glückstreffer bei Alternate weil es ein Rückläufer war. Nach dem Start des ersten Spieles wusste ich auch warum: Das 750 Watt Netzteil schaltete instent ab als die 3090 auf Touren kam. Du hast hoffentlich ein stärkeres Netzteil.


----------



## C_17 (21. Oktober 2020)

Schrott war vielleicht von mir auch ein schlecht gewähltes Wort. Ich würde vielleicht eher sagen "ungünstiger" Samsung-Prozess.  


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> edit: und sie verpassen der 3080 nicht 12, sondern 20GB.
> Tangiert mich aber nicht, da wie oben schon erwähnt, mit der Leistung zum dem Preis zufrieden(inkl. 10GB).


Ne ich rede ja vom Refresh und nicht von der nromalen RTX 3080 welche noch in 20 GB kommen soll.
Könnt mir vorstellen das die den Refresh so verändern, das die 10GB-Version angehoben wird.

Aber das ist nur eine Mutmaßung von mir. Dafür gibt es keine Quellen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

Man kann sich so vieles vorstellen, aber ich wiederhole mich: *Was Besseres kommt immer*, so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.

Man muss sich einfach fragen: Reicht mir das für den Preis ?
Wenn ja zuschlagen und nicht bereuen, wenn am nächsten Tag was Besseres vorgestellt wird, wenn nein ... warten auf das Bessere.

edit:



C_17 schrieb:


> "ungünstiger" Samsung-Prozess.



Man sieht ja die Zahlen in den Benchmarks, was der "ungünstige Samsung Prozess" so leistet in fps und kann entsprechrnd bestellen, oder nicht.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (21. Oktober 2020)

3080 ist wie seinerzeit 2070S ein P/L nobrainer (falls zum UVP der vendor verfügbar)
das warten sind die 100,- (verlust nach 6monaten beim verkauf über kleinanzeigen oder so) es nicht wert


----------



## Chatstar (21. Oktober 2020)

News endeckt, Nvidia hat gelogen, der paperlaunch war kein Nachfrageproblem, sondern die haben nicht ausreichend Rohstoffe disponiert für die Produktion!









						[Sammelthread] - Der Nvidia Ampere Verfügbarkeitsthread (LINKS ONLY! NO SPAM!)
					

Aufgrund der aktuellen Liefer-Situation - und um die Ampere Sammelthreads zu entlasten: alles zum Thema NVIDIA AMPERE Verfügbarkeiten hier rein.  Hardwareluxx Verfügbarkeits Hinweise:  In diesen Thread werden durch einen Bot von Moderator @ralle_h Direktlinks aktuell verfügbarer Karten mit...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

@Chatstar Hast du auch gelesen, was da für ein Quatsch drin steht(in dem englischen Text) ?
Ich sag da nix mehr zu.


----------



## Chatstar (21. Oktober 2020)

Warum Quatsch, ich mein kann nicht garantieren des es so 100% stimmt aber wenn das zutreffen sollte fordere ich den Rücktritt von Jensen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Warum Quatsch



Da steht ebenfalls im Text dass die Bestände in den nächsten Tagen wieder aufgefüllt werden, mit Ampere Karten, diese dann aber zu einem viel höheren Preis kommen.
Glaubst du die Knappheit is auf einmal vorbei, "innerhalb der nächsten Tage", aber Scalperpreise bleiben der Normalfall ?

Ich glaub da gar nix von, was da steht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Oktober 2020)

wtf soll der Scheiß?!









						NVIDIA allegedly cancels GeForce RTX 3080 20GB and RTX 3070 16GB - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA has just told its board partners that it will not launch GeForce RTX 3080 20GB and RTX 3070 16GB cards as planned. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 20GB and RTX 3070 16GB canceled NVIDIA allegedly cancels its December launch of GeForce RTX 3080 20GB and RTX 3070 16GB. This still very fresh...




					videocardz.com
				




dann wirds eben ne Big Navi


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ui ...

*Das* is ja mal ne Meldung.

Siehste @C_17 Bestellung lieber durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## RX6900XTXT (21. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia gibt auf!


----------



## Chatstar (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja da ist doch schon die quasi Bestätigung, die haben keine Rohstoffe mehr und können kaum produzieren.


----------



## haii91 (21. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wtf soll der Scheiß?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kauft alle AMD, dann kann ich endlich eine RTX kaufen^^.


----------



## Chatstar (21. Oktober 2020)

Leute kommt, da macht sich doch eindeutig der Geruch der Verwesung breit!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Ja da ist doch schon die quasi Bestätigung, die haben keine Rohstoffe mehr und können kaum produzieren.


Und warum sagt deine Quelle gleichzeitig, dass die Bestände in den nächsten Tagen wieder etwas aufgefüllt werden, wenn nix produziert werden kann ?
Is doch nach wie vor etwas widersprüchlich, oder findest du nicht ?

PS: Ich warte weiter ganz gechillt ab, was wirklich weiter passiert(oder nicht).


----------



## Metamorph83 (21. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wtf soll der Scheiß?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird schon ein Grund haben. Vllt. ist BN doch nicht so big...


----------



## Chatstar (21. Oktober 2020)

ja mag sein das die Bestände bald wieder aufgefüllt sind, aber bis dann Output vorhanden ist dauert es wieder 1-3 Monate, passt doch zu dem Statement von Lederjacke, dass es dieses jahr nichts mehr wird usw, ...


----------



## Wolfgang75 (21. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wtf soll der Scheiß?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Nvidia die Karten streicht sehe ich schwarz für AMD.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (21. Oktober 2020)

AMD war stets bemüht


----------



## Linmoum (21. Oktober 2020)

Wenn NV die Karten streicht zeigt das fast schon, dass sie aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr glauben, dass sie genug von den Karten für X Aufpreis gegenüber den Normalvarianten loswerden würden weil... nunja, gibt ja bald Konkurrenz zu (nicht-existierenden) Ampere-GPUs. 

Oder Samsungs Yields sind dermaßen besch...eiden, dass die Kapazitäten schlicht völlig überlastet sind.


----------



## Reaper896 (21. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht sind es auch fake news von Nvidia!? 
Im Artikel : Source: Jensen Laptop 🤔

Naja nur noch 7 Tage bis BN 👻
Und mein Asus 3080 OC Cyberport Status sagt immer noch "In Bearbeitung" 🤷🏽‍♂️😂


----------



## sethdiabolos (21. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Womöglich könnte man die selbe Leistung bei TSMC in 7nm mit rund 280W schaffen?! Vielleicht verpassen sie der RTX 3080 statt 10 GB dann 12.


 Nach wie vor unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich. Mit 12GB müsste Nvidia die restlichen Komponenten (Shader, Busbreite etc.) im gleichem Maße erweitern, sprich, die 3080 hätte plötzlich die gleiche Leistung einer 3090 mit der Hälfte vom Speicher.


----------



## RX6900XTXT (21. Oktober 2020)

GAINWARD GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix - Grafikkarte | Alza.de
					

Grafikkarte GAINWARD GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix in www.alza.de. ✅ Sicherer Einkauf. ✅ Alle Produktinformationen anzeigen. ✅ Passendes Zubehör. ✅ Bewertungen...




					www.alza.de
				




Schnäppchen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Oktober 2020)

Chatstar schrieb:


> die haben keine Rohstoffe mehr und können kaum produzieren


Die eine Quelle sagt so, die andere so(ab 15:38): 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ji67jxI0qH4:937

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## C_17 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja 


RX6900XTXT schrieb:


> Schnäppchen.


Ja und der Shop ist auch so bekannt. 

War doch überrascht, das man die 20GB-version jetzt erstmal auf Eis gelegt hat.
Nun dann freu ich mich doch noch mehr auf meine RTX 3080. Haha. 


sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Nach wie vor unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich. Mit 12GB müsste Nvidia die restlichen Komponenten (Shader, Busbreite etc.) im gleichem Maße erweitern, sprich, die 3080 hätte plötzlich die gleiche Leistung einer 3090 mit der Hälfte vom Speicher.


Wenn die mit einer ganzen Produktion von Samsung zu TSMC umziehen und dann auch noch die Strukturbreiten damit ändern, bekommen die auch das hin.


----------



## sethdiabolos (21. Oktober 2020)

Von 8 auf 7nm würde den Stromverbrauch in erster Linie senken und ggf. die Geschwindigkeit bei gleicher Spannung erhöhen. Aber wie gesagt müssten sie bei einer 3080 12GB ja auch gleich die Busbreite und die Shaderanzahl mit erhöhen, da die eng verdrahtet sind. Eine 3080 mit 12GB wäre ja am Ende nichts anderes wie eine 3090 mit halbem Speicher unabhängig des Fertigungsverfahrens. Vielleicht entkoppelt Nvidia den Speicher ja mal wieder von den restlichen Komponenten. War es zu Zeiten von Pascal und Turing noch brauchbar, so fällt ihnen die Fertigungsart jetzt doch ordentlich auf die Füße.


----------



## RX6900XTXT (21. Oktober 2020)

Es ergäbe keinen Sinn auf 7nm zu gehen zumal TSMC ausgebucht sein dürfte.  Es würde Nvidia mehr kosten und bis auf 100 mhz mehr und 50 Watt weniger lohnt es nicht. Es gibt schlicht keinen Grund anzunehmen das Nvidia auf 7nm geht mit Ampere. So groß ist der Unterschied nicht zu Samsungs 8nm wie die Leute glauben. Simple Logik.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nach der aktuellen Datenlage warten.
1. Scheinen die Radeons ordentlich Feuer zu machen zu nem besseren Preis und mit mehr Vram.
2. Deutet die Entscheidung die 3070Ti und die 3080 20GB einzustellen vorerst darauf hin, das der geplante GA103 in 7nm wohl den Bereich übernehmen soll.
3.Ist die Ausbeute bei den 70er wohl kein Problem, die GA102 fallen aber in homöopathischen Stückzahlen vom Laster, ich würde vermuten dass der GA102 teurer wird und mit 20GB die 3080 10Gb vollständig ersetzt und man mit dem GA103 über den Preis dann Druck machen möchte.

Ich hab noch nie erlebt das Nvidia oder AMD eine Launch dermaßen verhauen haben, da liegt einiges im argen bei Team Green. Das lief alles andere als geplant.

Mal nach den bösen Bildern der 3090 in AOE3 hier mal wieder was schönes wenn die Karte schurrt wie sie soll und nicht von Polygonen erdrosselt wird.

RDR 2 4k manuelles Max Out inkl. HDR
Leise 1200-1300 Umdrehungen schön kühl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Grafik ist wirklich eine Wonne von dem Titel, vor allem mit HDR! Bringt deutlich mehr an Atmosphäre  als RT derzeit und kostet fast nichts.


----------



## sunburst1988 (21. Oktober 2020)

RDR2 wird auch mein erster Titel mit der Karte. Freu mich drauf


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Oktober 2020)

Händler: Nvidia liefert weniger als sechs Prozent aller RTX 3070, RTX 3080 & RTX 3090 Bestellungen aus
					

Ein großer Online-Händler hat eine detaillierte Übersicht dazu veröffentlicht, wieviele Nvidia GeForce RTX 3070, RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 bestellt und wie viele davon tatsächlich geliefert wurden. Die Zahlen sind dabei erschreckend: Weniger als sechs Prozent der bestellten GeForce RTX 3080 wurden...




					www.notebookcheck.com


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Ist ja jetzt auch nur wieder ProShop.


----------



## C_17 (21. Oktober 2020)

RX6900XTXT schrieb:


> Es gibt schlicht keinen Grund anzunehmen das Nvidia auf 7nm geht mit Ampere


Hast du das Video von Gamers Nexus heut gesehen?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia hat wohl Kapazitäten gebucht,für irgend was werden die das wohl verwenden.


----------



## RX6900XTXT (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich interessiere mich nicht für Youtube also nein. Könntest mir ja sagen was du meinst wäre interssiert am wiederlegt werden. Laut Nexus soll es jauch auch ein Demand Problem sein habe ich gelesen was aber nicht stimmt. Mehr als Pascal . Proshop hat 500 Karten bekommen in einem Monat aber es ist ein demand Problem.


----------



## C_17 (21. Oktober 2020)

RX6900XTXT schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich nicht für Youtube also nein.


Das ist sehr bedauerlich, denn Youtube bietet für jede Altersgruppe etwas und bereichert dein Leben eventuell mit Lachen usw.

EXTRA für dich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvYqqjsYE6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GamersNexus sagten heut in dem Video, das Nvidia zu TSMC wieder geht ab 2021 mit Ampere.


----------



## RX6900XTXT (21. Oktober 2020)

Du sagst das als wäre es Fakt kurz reingeschaut. We heard /Rumors. bla bla bla. Was ich hörte ist schaut unser video an es bietet nichts aber es bringt uns Geld.

Sehr Erwachsen von dir danke.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Verhalt du dich dochmal erwachsen hier....


----------



## C_17 (21. Oktober 2020)

GamersNexus haben meist gute Quellen und Steve Burk ist jetzt auch nicht irgendwer...
Du bist recht vorschnell mit deinen Urteilen.


RX6900XTXT schrieb:


> Sehr Erwachsen von dir danke.


Aber gerne doch, ich helfe gern verbitterten Leuten wie dir, welche anscheinend nicht mal über ein lustiges Video lachen können.


----------



## RX6900XTXT (21. Oktober 2020)

Woher weist du das? 

Ich bin verbittert wieder was gelernt. 

Ich lass dich jetzt alleine mit deinen Youtube Stars, die wissen alles deswegen sind sie ja Youtuber.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Die wissen auf jeden Fall mehr als du....


----------



## Anthropos (21. Oktober 2020)

RX6900XTXT schrieb:


> Ich lass dich jetzt alleine mit deinen Youtube Stars, die wissen alles deswegen sind sie ja Youtuber.


Sehr erwachsen von dir.


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Oktober 2020)

"Auf der A8 kommt Ihnen ein Geisterfahrer entgegen..." 

"Was? Einer? Hunderte!"


----------



## sunburst1988 (22. Oktober 2020)

RX6900XTXT schrieb:


> Ich lass dich jetzt alleine mit deinen Youtube Stars, die wissen alles deswegen sind sie ja Youtuber.


Und weil sie auf Youtube sind haben sie automatisch keine Ahnung von garnichts?

Gamersnexus, Igors Lab und viele andere produzieren für die Plattform. Die haben also alle keine Ahnung wovon sie reden?

Sehr erwachsen von dir.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die wissen auf jeden Fall mehr als du....


Oder als einer seiner anderen Accounts.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Oktober 2020)

Hier sieht man auch schön, dass die 80er einfach ne 80er is und kein "Flaggschiff" im eigentlichen Sinne, also nicht die Top Karte. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s23GvbQfyLA:1002

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



War von Anfang an der Meinung, die 80er is einfach nur ne 80er wie andere auch. Sieht man ja eigentlich auch preislich. Das is halt typischerweise was, was im Rahmen um 750€ startet(für early adopter) und dann irgendwann fällt, Richtung 550€.

Mir reicht das allerdings. _Viel teurer muss es auch nicht sein_(auch nicht, falls eine 20GB Karte nicht gestrichen wurde und doch noch kommen sollte, wie und womit auch immer 8nm, oder 7nm).

PS: Und den Titanklassenquatsch $$$ können sie gern behalten.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (22. Oktober 2020)

Moin zusammen, ich war grad bei Alternate und hab entdeckt das es dort ne 3090 Trinity lagernd gibt. Falls wer eine möchte, schlagt zu. Ich weis aber nicht ob das neue Modelle sind oder Retouren. Wäre ärgerlich wenn man eine Widerrufskarte bekommt für knapp 1800€


----------



## blautemple (22. Oktober 2020)

Die Karte ist für den Preis einfach überhaupt nicht empfehlenswert. Das hat schon gute Gründe wieso die da seit Tagen auf Lager ist...


----------



## Bonja_Banana (22. Oktober 2020)

Aha, aber das Menschen die Karten für 2000€ bei Ebay kaufen ist okay ? Das ergibt irgendwie wenig Sinn was du da sagst. In anderen Foren rühmen sich Leute damit eine 3090 für 2500 gekauft zu haben. Hauptsache sie haben eine. Aber gut. Ich hab es ja auch nur als Tipp geschrieben.  Ihr wisst schon was ihr tut.


----------



## t670i (22. Oktober 2020)

Wo sagt hier denn jemand, das wäre okay? Nur weil manche so bescheuert sind und die Karten zu Wucher Preisen kaufen muss man das ja nicht gut finden?
Die Trinity ist ein günstiges Design. Dafür würde niemals mehr als die UVP zahlen. (1499 €)
Selbst die finde ich schon überteuert.


----------



## blautemple (22. Oktober 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Aha, aber das Menschen die Karten für 2000€ bei Ebay kaufen ist okay ? Das ergibt irgendwie wenig Sinn was du da sagst. In anderen Foren rühmen sich Leute damit eine 3090 für 2500 gekauft zu haben. Hauptsache sie haben eine. Aber gut. Ich hab es ja auch nur als Tipp geschrieben.  Ihr wisst schon was ihr tut.



Was? Wo habe ich das denn geschrieben? 1800€ ist imo für keine 3090 angemessen.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (22. Oktober 2020)

Update: Karte ist weg. Wurde gekauft


----------



## Adamska88 (22. Oktober 2020)

Finde es echt schade wie das bisher so läuft... 

Das Caseking Update gestern machte es auch nicht besser. Ich erfahre nie etwas über PNY gab es dort anscheinend nie.
Wenn das so weiter geht lande ich wahrlich in Lager Rot... War so nicht geplant aber scheinbar will Grün ja nicht.


----------



## sunburst1988 (22. Oktober 2020)

Könntest du dich denn nicht mit einem anderen Model anfreunden?

Die PNY scheint ja echt exotisch zu sein


----------



## RX6900XTXT (22. Oktober 2020)

Ja Gurdi das sagt ja genau der Richtige der falschinformationen streut wie pustekuchen und nie auf was reagiert wenn man ihn anspricht darauf wen er offensichtlich falsch lag siehe RTX im NEWS bereich. Was für ein wichtigtuer.


----------



## Adamska88 (22. Oktober 2020)

Naja anderes Modell ginge schon... müsste jedoch preislich wenigstens ähnlich liegen... und Lieferbar wäre schön


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. Oktober 2020)

RX6900XTXT schrieb:


> Ja Gurdi das sagt ja genau der Richtige der falschinformationen streut wie pustekuchen und nie auf was reagiert wenn man ihn anspricht darauf wen er offensichtlich falsch lag siehe RTX im NEWS bereich. Was für ein wichtigtuer.


Geh doch bitte in den Navi Labberthread. Der Thread dient zum allgemeinen Austausch von Information und Erfahrungen mit/über Ampere und nicht um persönliche Grabenkämpfe auszutragen.
Des weiteren gilt auch im Forum die allgemein anerkannte Netiquette.

Manchmal kann man sich halt nur auf Informationen aus Quellen wie Techtuber stützen, was bedeutet das nix gesichert ist, aber auch nicht deshalb falsch. Also lass es im Raum stehen und freu dich über dein so ausgeprägtes Wissen.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (22. Oktober 2020)

Dank Hardwareluxx kommt morgen eine 3090 Aorus Master für läppische 1999 €. 
In der Hoffnung, dass meine 3090 Aorus Xtreme bei Alternate für den selben Preis während der Widerrufszeit verfügbar wird, solange bleibt die Karte auch zu.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Dank Hardwareluxx kommt morgen eine 3090 Aorus Master für läppische 1999 €.
> In der Hoffnung, dass meine 3090 Aorus Xtreme bei Alternate für den selben Preis während der Widerrufszeit verfügbar wird, solange bleibt die Karte auch zu.


Allesschon irgendwie grotesk.


----------



## Hauersumpfler (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich brauchs für die Arbeit, mich stört der Preis nicht zu sehr. Pisst mich trotzdem an, dass einfach nix verfügbar ist.
Karte ist übrigens da, gerade gekommen


----------



## Bonja_Banana (22. Oktober 2020)

Hauersumpfler schrieb:


> Ich brauchs für die Arbeit, mich stört der Preis nicht zu sehr. Pisst mich trotzdem an, dass einfach nix verfügbar ist.
> Karte ist übrigens da, gerade gekommen


Heute waren schon ein paar Karte lagernd, bei Alza gab es ne handvoll gainward phoenix GS karten. Bei CSV gab es eine Manli Karte. Die sind einfach brutal schnell ausverkauft alle.


----------



## RX6900XTXT (22. Oktober 2020)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 3DMark performance leaked - VideoCardz.com
					

We have some additional synthetic benchmarks of the RTX 3070 graphics card. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 3DMark performance The 8nm Ampere GA104-based NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 graphics card will be a close match to GeForce RTX 2080 Ti, the last-gen, Turing-based flagship. We have been in contact with...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Adamska88 (22. Oktober 2020)

gainward phoenix GS - mein wunsch Design ^^ halt das gleiche wie PNY Revel


----------



## Hauersumpfler (22. Oktober 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Heute waren schon ein paar Karte lagernd, bei Alza gab es ne handvoll gainward phoenix GS karten. Bei CSV gab es eine Manli Karte. Die sind einfach brutal schnell ausverkauft alle.


Gut, des will ich aber alles nicht, ich mag eine AORUS Xtreme, mit der Master könnte ich zumindest noch leben.


----------



## sunburst1988 (22. Oktober 2020)

Die 3090 Inno 3d X3/X4 sind gerade bei Alternate verfügbar


----------



## big-maec (22. Oktober 2020)

Mir kommt das so vor, als wenn nur Karten nach Deutschland kommen, die in Asien und USA keiner haben will.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Sonderlich zu empfehlen sind die Inno Karten wohl nicht außerman steht auf bling bling.


----------



## sunburst1988 (22. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sonderlich zu empfehlen sind die Inno Karten wohl nicht außerman steht auf bling bling.


Hatte PCGH im Video dazu nicht gesagt, dass die Karte weder schnell noch kühl wäre, wenn man viel RGB will aber durchaus eine Überlegung wert? 

Naja, jedem das Seine.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

1800 Euro sind eigentlich kein Preis für Kompromisse.


----------



## mkay87 (22. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Mir kommt das so vor, als wenn nur Karten nach Deutschland kommen, die in Asien und USA keiner haben will.



Naja ASUS wurden auch schon geliefert, die haben aber auch eine größere Nachfrage.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

unter Igors letztem Video:

random youtube dude: "@ Igor wie jetzt doch keine 20gb Karten???? SCHOCK"

Igor: "Es wird noch dramatischer. Bissl Geduld noch"

wtf? xD


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Joh NV und Samsung haben es verkackt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Igor: "*Es wird noch dramatischer*. Bissl Geduld noch"


Jetzt darf geraten werden ...

Was könnte das bedeuten ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Oktober 2020)

vllt das hier? ^^

"I heard a new spec of GA102, between 3080 and 3070."

"Maybe it is GA102-150, an emergency product before GA103 release???"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319222558844014592

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> an emergency product


Könnte zu _dem_ passen:


> Komachi states in his tweet *that the issue is more so to do with Samsung's 8nm process node yields* rather than GDDR6X memory availability.



Quelle: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce...tx-3070-16-gb-graphics-cards-cancelled-rumor/


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Hust habs doch gesagt hust
Die Ausbeute ist grausig und die Chips schepp.


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. Oktober 2020)

Naja wenn Nvidia mein Geld nicht möchte, es gibt andere die wollen es haben... Bis zum Release der AMDs warte ich noch, dann wechsle ich, auch wenn sie langsamer als die 3080 sein soll. Schade um RT oder DLSS, aber man sollte jeden Tag genießen und nicht auf iwas warten, so what...


----------



## big-maec (22. Oktober 2020)

Oder ? NV weiß über den launch von AMDs Big-Navi Bescheid. Vielleicht kann AMD auch nicht liefern. Dann brauch man auch nicht kontern.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> schade um RT oder DLSS,


Du kriegst Ersatz


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia weiß auf jeden Fall eine unterhaltsame Story zu schreiben. 
Man könnte nicht sagen, dass das ein langweiliger 08/15 Launch ist.


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du kriegst Ersatz


Hoffen wir doch...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (22. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Jetzt darf geraten werden ...
> Was könnte das bedeuten ?


DAS


----------



## Anthropos (22. Oktober 2020)

FormatC schrieb:


> DAS


Hmh, also darf weiterhin geraten werden.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Was gibts da zu raten, viel eindeutiger kann er wohl kaum schreiben.


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Hmh, also darf weiterhin geraten werden.


Zitat "Aber die Tendenz geht schon eher in Richtung Morgenröte über dem dunkelgrünen Wald. Ok, bis auf die Strahlen der aufgehenden Sonne, die dringen nicht noch so recht durchs dichte Unterholz...."

Rot leicht über grün. Strahlen (Ray) scheinen nicht durch. FPS Top, RT Flop... Etwas überzeichnet, aber so verstehe ich das...

Die Frage ist über welche grüne Karte, 3080 oder 3090,  ich vermute dazwischen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Sind quasi on paar. Die Leistung spielt im Vergleich keine große Rolle diesmal. P/L und Vram sind die Hauptpunkte und da steht AMD diesmal verdammt gut dar.

Nvidia hat sich böse die Finger verbrannt am 8nm Node, weniger weil dieser groß schlechter wäre sondern einfach weil die Fertigung für den Arsch ist.


----------



## HisN (22. Oktober 2020)

Schon das tolle "Leistungsmenü" im neuen Experience ausprobiert?
Setzt gleich erst mal 1.1 Volt an^^


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Oktober 2020)

> "Aber die Tendenz geht schon eher in Richtung Morgenröte über dem dunkelgrünen Wald. Ok, bis auf die Strahlen der aufgehenden Sonne, die dringen nicht noch so recht durchs dichte Unterholz...."


Morgen*RÖTE* über dem dunkel*GRÜN*en Wald. AMD steht also *ÜBER* Nvidia, aber AMDs *Ray*tracing überzeugt im Vergleich noch nicht so ganz. Eindeutiger gehts wirklich schwerlich.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Bei 600 Watt oder was?


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. Oktober 2020)

Wenn das mit AMD so eintrifft, dann riesen Respekt. So nen Rückstand mit einem Wurf nahezu aufzuholen, hat schon was...
Ich glaub ich deck mich noch mit ein paar AMD Aktien ein heute...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Morgen*RÖTE* über dem dunkel*GRÜN*en Wald. AMD steht also *ÜBER* Nvidia, aber AMDs *Ray*tracing überzeugt im Vergleich noch nicht so ganz. Eindeutiger gehts wirklich schwerlich



Also wenn _das_ das Drama ist, komm ich sehr gut damit klar.
Hab nix dagegen, falls AMD gleichauf, oder sogar schneller mit ner 80er von Nvidia ist.
Würde mich freuen.  

Ich kann halt *gönnen*.
Man muss doch nicht neidisch sein, wenn eine andere Firma auch ein tolles Produkt hat.

Hab da kein Problem mit. Ich muss ja auch nicht immer das Allerbeste und Schnellste haben.

Hatte eigentlich schon was schlimmeres befürchtet, als ich von dem Drama gehört hab.
Das ist eigentlich für mich eher was Schönes und kein Drama.

Kann doch trotzdem die 3080 kaufen.
Ich seh das nich so eng. 


PS: Und klar wird Nvidia das nicht so entspannt sehen, wie ich. Aber was soll's ? Kommen die schon drüber weg.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde auch nie verstehen, wieso Menschen so ticken. Na wurscht.

Nachdem ich mit Pascal hochzufrieden war, freue ich mich, wenn es diesmal eine AMD wird. Ich finde, dass sie erfahrenen Kunden ein viel runderes Gesamtpaket und deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten bieten. Ich meine, schaut euch im Vergleich alleine mal nVidias Control Panel an...


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

Schau dir mal das MorePowerTool an, das wird ein fest und das direkt zu relase. Feine Sache.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> nVidias Control Panel


Da ich das schon jahrelang nutze, finde ich das recht übersichtlich.

Einmal nach Installation gucken, ob wie normal G-sync eingeschaltet ist(ist eigentlich schon immer eingeschaltet), dazu V-sync aus, Modus für geringe Latenz ein, feddich.
Nix mehr ändern. Das bleibt dann immer so.

Auflösung, Herz und G-sync sind eigentlich immer schon richtig eingestellt bei mir, wenn ich n neuen Treiber installiert hab.


Und _*zum Tüfteln*_ nutze ich eh *Afterburner+RTSS*, auch schon jahrelang.
Ich mag's auch eigentlich einfach.

Hab immer so meine eigene Lüfterkurve(Afterburner), die ich einmal nach dem GPU Kauf der neuen GPU anpasse(bzw. der Lautstärke der Lüfter des Modells) und da wird dann normal auch nix mehr geändert.

Kann diesen Fan-off Modus z.B. nicht leiden.  Hab lieber immer n sehr leisen Luftstrom, anstatt aus, mit niedriger Drehzahl im Surfmodus.

Ich weiß auch wo alle Einstellungen sind, die ich brauche, von daher finde ich das jetzt nicht irgendwie schwierig mit dem Control Panel, da man dort eh so gut wie nie was ändern muss. Also _ich_ jedenfalls nicht.

Global is bei mir halt immer v-sync aus, g-sync an und dann der 100 fps Limiter im RTSS eingeschaltet.
Ich check dann nur im Spiel kurz, ob dort auch v-sync aus und fps unlimitiert sind(da das ja RTSS bei mir übernimmt) und dann is alles gut.

PS: Es muss ja nicht immer kompliziert sein. 
Guten Morgen @ all !    Neuer Tag, neues Glück und Hoffen auf eine Versandbestätigung von Cyberport.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Oktober 2020)

Ne, schlecht ist es nicht. Nur sehr rudimentär. "Die 90er wollen ihr Control Panel zurück" trifft es ganz gut.
Der Unterschied wird einem erst richtig klar, wenn man mal das AMD Pendant genutzt hat.


----------



## sunburst1988 (23. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @ all !   Neuer Tag, neues Glück und Hoffen auf eine Versandbestätigung von Cyberport.


Amen.

Ich hab gestern noch eine 3090 Strix OC und die Aorus Xtreme bei Alternate bestellt. Wenn die vor Caseking liefern wirds langsam peinlich. Aber so bin ich eben nicht auf einen Shop angewiesen.

Die Karte die zuerst ankommt wird behalten. Allerdings hab ich dann jetzt gerade knapp 6000€ in Grafikkarten angelegt. Ein bisschen mulmig wird einem da schon 

Edit: Gerade bestellbar: Voelkner 3090 Strix OC
Lieferdatum ist schon der 12.01.*2022*.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

@Xaphyr Eigentlich _will_ ich da gar nix einstellen.
Das gehört für mich zum Treiber. Einmal eingerichtet, pack ich das nicht mehr an.

Einstellungen mach ich im Afterburner.  Da geh ich schon mal auf Profil 1, 2 oder Standard, je nach Fall der Fälle.

@sunburst1988 Hab eben ne Nachricht von Cyberport bekommen. Hab im Grunde nicht mit einer Versandnachricht gerechnet, sondern mit der wöchentlichen Info, dass der Liefertermin weiter unbestimmt ist. Und so war's dann auch. 
Aber schön, ab und zu ne Nachricht zu bekommen, dass ich nicht vergessen wurde, nachdem ja letztens das nette Rundschreiben kam, von wegen alle zusammen warten, bis die Zeit durchgestanden ist.   

Besser als nur Totenstille, nix passiert, oder Zwangsstornierung.


Im Anbetracht der neuesten Gerüchte, dass die ganzen Extrakarten seitens Nvidia gecancelt wurden, was die 16/20 GB Versionen("Tis") angeht, könnte eine frühe 3080 Bestellung irgendwann Gold wert sein. 



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Lieferdatum ist schon der 12.01.*2022*



Haha ! _Auch_ nich schlecht !


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ne, schlecht ist es nicht. Nur sehr rudimentär. "Die 90er wollen ihr Control Panel zurück" trifft es ganz gut.
> Der Unterschied wird einem erst richtig klar, wenn man mal das AMD Pendant genutzt hat.


Das ist bei AMD schon deutlich besser gelöst,ich halte auch nicht von dem Experience.Allein schon das ich mich da nach jedem Update neu Anmelden muss empfinde ich als Nötigung.Diese ganzen neuen Launcher sind schon eine Zumutung, es wird immer mehr.


----------



## Adamska88 (23. Oktober 2020)

Naja am Mittwoch auf AMD bin ich echt gespannt... Vllt ist die 6900xt lieferbar dann wird es diese... 
so oder so muss meine 1060 endlich in Rente, alles sieht einfach grausig aus.... 

Aber wer weiss vllt kommt heute eine Versandbestätigung von CK.... man wird ja mal träumen dürfen ^^


----------



## blautemple (23. Oktober 2020)

Sollte die 6900XT(X) tatsächlich schneller sein als die 3090 wird direkt wieder gewechselt, aber ich habe da noch meine Zweifel.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sollte die 6900XT(X) tatsächlich schneller sein als die 3090 wird direkt wieder gewechselt, aber ich habe da noch meine Zweifel.


Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, schneller wird die nicht sein. Wird sich irgendwodazwischen positionieren denke ich und dann wird man sehen müssen welche Engine/API mit welcher neuen Arch besser skaliert.


----------



## Adamska88 (23. Oktober 2020)

Wenn die 6900 schneller wie die 3080 ist und naja wie gemunkelt teuerer kommt es nur drauf an wieviel...
100 € mehr wie die FE, ist immernoch günstiger wie jede Custom der 3080 momentan


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, schneller wird die nicht sein. Wird sich irgendwodazwischen positionieren denke ich und dann wird man sehen müssen welche Engine/API mit welcher neuen Arch besser skaliert.


 Eine 6800xt 16GB mit 3080 Leistung  und eine leicht schnellere 6900Xt, aber auch mit 16GB Vram ist in dem Fall weder Fisch noch Fleisch... Iwie passt das nicht, entweder da kommt noch ne riesen Überraschung, aka HBM oder die Leistungsschere sieht anders aus. Wie will man sowas auch preislich differenzieren? Apropo Preis, der wird auch spannend. Kann AMD wirklich mit so einem großen Chip, noch viel günstiger sein?


----------



## Adamska88 (23. Oktober 2020)

Ja es bleibt wahrlich spannend, momentan wird aber auch viel die Verfügbarkeit regulieren....
So gibt Nvidia vllt einen garnicht mal so geringen Teil auf grund der Verfügbarkeit ab... Hätte nicht passieren müssen aber naja mal schauen ob die wahren Gründe der Knappheit demnächst mal von NV offen gelegt werden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> von dem Experience


Ach so. Geforce Experience installier ich von Anfang an nie. Wird von mir gekonnt ignoriert. Braucht man doch gar nicht.

Ich finde auch über die Einstellungsdinger braucht man sich nicht aufregen, da man ja normal nur einmal da rein geht, eben checkt, vielleicht noch eine Option ändert und dann nie wieder reinguckt(alle paar Monate ein Mal bringt einen ja nicht um).

Die ganzen Spieleeinstellungen macht man doch über die Optionen inGame.

Und GPU-Einstellungstüfteleien über Afterburner/RTSS.

Hier hab ich noch was zum Angucken, für interessierte, wo man sich vorstellen kann, wie ein Upgrade von 1080Ti auf 3080 sich auswirken könnte.
Auch wenn ich eher der Typ höhere FPS in WQHD bin. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hs99zJGN-1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. Oktober 2020)

Adamska88 schrieb:


> Ja es bleibt wahrlich spannend, momentan wird aber auch viel die Verfügbarkeit regulieren....
> So gibt Nvidia vllt einen garnicht mal so geringen Teil auf grund der Verfügbarkeit ab... Hätte nicht passieren müssen aber naja mal schauen ob die wahren Gründe der Knappheit demnächst mal von NV offen gelegt werden.


Ich bin mir da eigentlich ziemlich sicher, AMD wird massiv von der Versorgungslage profitieren.


----------



## Anthropos (23. Oktober 2020)

Hat irgendjemand eine vernünftige Erklärung dafür, dass die 3090er von EVGA - je nachdem wo man schaut - 100 bis 150 € teurer als die 3090er von Asus sind?
Ich meine die Lücke zwischen UVP und den aktuellen Preisen ist schon verrückt genug und die liegt an der Nichtverfügbarkeit der Karten. Aber was rechtfertigt dann einen nochmaligen Preissprung von Asus zu EVGA?


----------



## Heisenberg23 (23. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Aber was rechtfertigt dann einen nochmaligen Preissprung von Asus zu EVGA?



Naja, mit dem Rechtfertigen ist das ja immer so eine Sache. Für mich persönlich wäre bei EVGA der gute Kundenservice ein Faktor den ich da mit bedenke. Hatte einmal einen defekten Lüfter bei einer Karte, hatte nach 4 Tagen eine neue (inkl. Upgrade von der SC Version zur FTW). Da lässt sich EVGA nicht lumpen, auch Spulenfiepen reicht aus um eine neue Karte zu tauschen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> AMD wird massiv von der Versorgungslage profitieren


Naja, da die Radeons ja _auch_ noch nicht im Markt sind, wird es wohl drauf ankommen, wie stark tatsächlich die 3070 mit den Radeons konkurrieren können wird und in wie weit die 3070er besser geliefert werden können, als die 80er/90er.

Nicht jeder User da draußen is so gallig auf mehr Grafikspeicher, wie die Enthusiasten hier bei PCGH.
Da wird mehr auf den Preis geschaut. Da weiß man bei AMD ja noch gar nicht so recht, wohin die Reise geht.

Und da wird es dann interessant, in wie weit in der 5-600€ Liga mal der ein, oder andere die Nase vorn hat, bei Preis, oder Leistung(je nach Radeon Modell).

Bringt natürlich auch nix, wenn da nix lieferbar ist.
Mal schaun, in wie weit die Lage sich Richtung November in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen bessert, _oder eben nicht_.

PS: Vielleicht ist GA104 inkl. GDDR6(ohne x) ja besser lieferbar.
Und _diese_ Karte soll ja immerhin mehr in Masse kommen und gekauft werden, als die 80er/90er, die eher für Highendzocker sind.
Schätze 3060/3070 werden _eher_ gehen, von der Menge her.

edit: Und falls die 3070 tatsächlich zumindest _annähernd_ 2080Ti Leistung packen sollte, was ja bis vor kurzem noch *Top-Highend* war, ist das natürlich auch nicht zu verachten und für Zocker die nicht ganz so viel Geld raushauen wollen, wie vor kurzem noch für die 2080Ti, mit über 1000€, eine interessante Sache(wenn man jetzt für solche Leistung nur noch die Hälfte zahlt).

Auch mit nur 8GB, da bis maximal WQHD.


----------



## sunburst1988 (23. Oktober 2020)

Laut Igor soll die Produktion der 3070 schon jetzt deutlich besser laufen. Zusammen mit AMDs Launch wird es in dem Bereich auf jeden Fall noch richtig spannend.


----------



## SayprenShepard (23. Oktober 2020)

Grundsätzlich bin ich rundum zufrieden mit meiner 3080. Die Mehrleistung ist schon echt super. 
Sollte AMD Leistungstechnisch daran anknüpfen können freue ich mich sogar darüber, Das bedeutet dann nämlich das Nvidia dann endlich mal in allen Bereichen ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz bekommt. Das kann für uns Verbraucher am Ende nur sehr gut sein. 
Über den Kauf der 3080 werde ich mich deswegen nicht ärgern. Mein Hauptgrund war Raytracing, das hab ich jetzt bekommen und kann damit Cyberpunk in vollen Zügen geniessen. 
Wenn sich das dann in den nächsten 1-2 Grafikkarten Generationen dann damit auch bei AMD einpendelt wirds bei den High End Karten endlich mal spannend.


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. Oktober 2020)

Die 6900Xt scheint doch wohl die 3090 anzugreifen...









						3DMark in Ultra-HD - Benchmarks der RX 6800XT mit und ohne Raytracing aufgetaucht | igor´sLAB
					

Wie immer muss man solche Benchmarks natürlich mit der notwendigen Vorsicht genießen, auch wenn das mir gestern zugespielte Material durchaus plausibel scheint. Zwei Quellen…




					www.igorslab.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

"Leicht bis deutlich die Nase vorn.".

Hm ...  Interessant ! 



Hier mal n Blick auf die 3080 Galax, mit dem "ZusatzBoost-Lüfter" (saugend). Wäre mal interessant zu checken, ob das überhaupt irgendeine Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung hat(verglichen mit anderen guten Custom Designs, die nicht solch einen Lüfter verwenden).

Aber wenn man z.B. eine Gigabyte interessant findet, könnte einen die Galax ja auch interessieren.
Zumindest scheint die hintere Extrabelüftung dort nicht durch Kabel teilweise blockiert. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRASxeG8vj4:89

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






PS: Was die 6800XT angeht, fände ich es toll, falls die in etwa so weit vorn vor der 3080 rauskommen würde.

Damit wäre sie ~ auf 3090 Niveau.
(In normalen nicht RT Spielen, welche ja die meisten sind)


----------



## Adamska88 (23. Oktober 2020)

6900 wäre wenn diese Bench´s stimmen nur interessant über den Preis und ordentlich mehr RT-Leistung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Oktober 2020)

"GA102-150-KD-A1, 7424FP32, 320bits"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1319578022781964288

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3070Ti ?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 3070Ti ?


Sollen die(wie auch weitere) nicht _gecancelt_ worden sein ? Gestrichen ? Beerdigt ? Eingestellt ? Feddich ? 

edit: Also 3070Ti und 3080 20GB.


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Sollen die(wie auch weitere) nicht _gecancelt_ worden sein ? Gestrichen ? Beerdigt ? Eingestellt ? Feddich ?


Vermutlich haben die Igors Artikel zur Leistung von BN gelesen und ganz schnell doch wieder die Tis in Spiel gebracht.


Adamska88 schrieb:


> 6900 wäre wenn diese Bench´s stimmen nur interessant über den Preis und ordentlich mehr RT-Leistung.


bei bis zu 1300€ kann wohl mit der kolportierten Leistung die 3090 einpacken, das bisschen mehr RT und VRAM haut es einfach bei rund 1800€ nicht raus... Zumindest bei den Interessenten, die diese nur fürs Gaming haben wollten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Sollen die(wie auch weitere) nicht _gecancelt_ worden sein ? Gestrichen ? Beerdigt ? Eingestellt ? Feddich ?
> 
> edit: Also 3070Ti und 3080 20GB.


die mit doppeltem Speicher ertmal schon

aber vllt ne 3070 Ti 10GB als Gegener für die 6800 non XT

oder einfach nur weil se zu viele Schrott Chips rumliegen haben ...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> vllt ne 3070 Ti 10GB als Gegener für die 6800 non XT


Hm ... schon interessant auf 102 Basis mit 10 GB, aber es ist ja echt nicht mehr viel Platz zwischen 3070 und 3080, auch preislich. 

Is ja anders, als zwischen 3080 und 30*90*, wo ne riesen Lücke klafft, die sicherlich irgendwann von einer "Super" gefüllt werden wird, vielleicht dann auch in 7nm, oder wie auch immer.
Aber _da_ ist die Preislücke doch schon enorm, anders als bei den 5-600€ und 7-800€ der 3070/80.

Könnte natürlich später mal gleichzeitig mit der 80 "Super" kommen, inkl. Preissenkung der ursprünglichen 3070/80 Modelle.
Ich hatte ja schon mal erwähnt, dass ich eine "stinknormale 80er", also in diesem Falle die 3080 10GB, eher preislich bei einem Startpreis von 750€ vermute, dann _Tendenz sinkend, Richtung 550_€(nach nem halben Jahr, bis Jahr).
Ein Super refresh wäre natürlich die Gelegenheit die neuen Karten zu bringen und gleichzeitig die alten dann zu einem günstigen Preis in den Abverkauf zu schicken.
Aber das wäre natürlich alles was für ab Mitte 21.
_Vorerst_ tut sich da glaube ich eher nix, in der Richtung.

edit3:

Hab mir das bei Videocardz gerade noch mal durchgelesen. Da stand ja auch, dass der Leaker die anderen Sachen richtig, aber monatelang vorher geschätzt/geleaked hat.


> "that correctly predicted NVIDIA Ampere Gaming specs *months in advance* is now claiming that"



Es kann also wirklich sein, dass das was für ab Mitte 21 is.

edit4:



> the new rumor would put *a bigger GA102 GPU into the graphics card instead*



Würde ebenfalls dafür sprechen, die 3080 10GB damit praktisch obsolet zu machen, also als refresh irgendwann, womit man die 3080 10GB in Rente schickt(Gleichzeitig mit einem 3080 refresh, z.B. 20GB 7nm, "Ti" oder "super").

edit:
Is eh Rätselraten.

Ich freue mich jetzt erst mal auf die tatsächlichen Daten(Benches) der 3070 8GB und dem AMD Lineup.
Bei letzterem deutet sich ja wirklich mal endlich richtige Konkurrenz zu Ampere(auch Highend) an, was ich sehr erfreulich finde.
(Gut für die Kunden)


edit2:



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> das bisschen mehr RT und VRAM haut es einfach bei rund 1800€ nicht raus... Zumindest *bei den Interessenten, die diese nur fürs Gaming haben wollten*.



Das Gleiche gilt aber auch für 3080.
Der Preisunterschied für das bisschen mehr 4k RT Leistung und Speicher ? Das reisst es nicht raus, für mal eben *doppelt so teuer*. 
(Straßenpreis zwischen 1650-1850€)


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Das Gleiche gilt aber auch für 3080.
> Der Preisunterschied für das bisschen mehr 4k RT Leistung und Speicher ? Das reisst es nicht raus, für mal eben *doppelt so teuer*.
> (Straßenpreis zwischen 1650-1850€)


Das ist auch rational gar nicht nachvollziehbar bzw. erklärbar. Man konnte sich so zumindest noch die 15%-20% Leistung und den mehr als doppelt so hohen Speicher noch schön reden und war sozusagen am obere Ende, somit auch der unangefochtene Star. Da gehts mehr um schein als sein.
Aber eine Karte für massiv weniger Geld bei nahezu ähnlicher/gleicher Leistung stiehlt das Antlitz... Natürlich werden weiterhin einige zur 3090 greifen, aber mit solchen Werten und entsprechend niedrigeren Preis, wird das Scheinwerferlicht wohl immer mehr Rot zeigen. Vor allem, da viele sich natürlich an den Balken orientieren und hier wird es wohl einen Grünen als längsten geben und darunter wohl 3 Rote... Dann kommt der Preis ins Spiel und wenn der auch so Konkurrenzfähig ist. Wow.
Man darf sich auch nix vor machen, der echte Konkurrenzkampf findet im Segment bis 800€ statt und bei den bisher geleakten Werten, wird AMD bei Speicher und Gameleistung zum Preis wohl ganz schön oft oben vertreten sein.
Die Verfügbarkeit muss ich ja nicht ansprechen, da kennen wir uns beide ziemlich gut aus...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Man konnte sich so zumindest noch die 15%-20% Leistung und den mehr als doppelt so hohen Speicher *noch schön reden*


Also in meinen Augen nicht wirklich, weshalb ich ja auch schnell von meiner Spinnerei über die 3090 ab bin und die 3080 bestellt hab.
Anfänglich total überhypt wollte ich mir die 3090 Aorus Xtreme kaufen. 

Zum Glück hab ich meinen Hype vor Bestellmöglichkeit der 3080 bereits ausgelebt und auch abgelegt gehabt.  

Rechtzeitig hab ich mich an mein altes Vorhaben erinnert, nicht mehr wie 880€ für ne 3080 auszugeben, was ich mir vor dem Hype schon mal ausgetüftelt hatte.
Dabei isses dann auch geblieben, denn ich hab die Strix OC für unter 880€ bestellt(knapp).



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Man darf sich auch nix vor machen, der echte Konkurrenzkampf findet im Segment bis 800€ statt und bei den bisher geleakten Werten, wird AMD bei Speicher und Gameleistung zum Preis wohl ganz schön oft oben vertreten sein.



Sehe ich sehr ähnlich.
Und natürlich würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn AMD Nvidia da so ganz leicht "die Hucke vollhaut". 

Für die Kunden wäre das ein Segen !

Und ich würde mich auch sehr für die AMD Freunde hier im Forum freuen, wenn da auf einmal mehr Leistung, als für ne 3080 bei rum kommt, bei ähnlichem Preis.
Dazu noch mit mehr Speicher und vielleicht sogar noch n Tick weniger Stromverbrauch/Wärme.

Wär schon toll. 

Würde es jedem von Herzen gönnen !


----------



## big-maec (23. Oktober 2020)

Wenn das so kommt, ist da ja noch eine Tolle Option.









						3DMark in Ultra-HD - Benchmarks der RX 6800XT mit und ohne Raytracing aufgetaucht | igor´sLAB
					

Wie immer muss man solche Benchmarks natürlich mit der notwendigen Vorsicht genießen, auch wenn das mir gestern zugespielte Material durchaus plausibel scheint. Zwei Quellen…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## big-maec (23. Oktober 2020)

Zur Zeit kann man die FE kaufen.
https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/nvidia+geforce+rtx+3090+founders+edition+683300
https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/nvidia+geforce+rtx+3080+founders+edition+683301
EDIT https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...RTX-3090-GamingPro-DDR6--Retail-_1377233.html


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Oktober 2020)

Man kann die FE der 3090 bei Nvidia aktuell wieder bestellen ( man wird auf nb weitergeleitet)

habe ich damit auch eben getan


----------



## JoM79 (23. Oktober 2020)

3080 schon nicht mehr.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Man kann die FE der 3090 *bei Nvidia aktuell wieder bestellen ( man wird auf nb weitergeleitet*)


Aha ? Finde ich sehr überraschend und interessant.


----------



## big-maec (23. Oktober 2020)

Mindfactory hat Palit 3090


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat Palit 3090


Jau.

Sehr interessant finde ich auch: "*Über 40 verkauft*".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann man schön dran erkennen(bei weiteren Verkäufen) wie sich das Ganze in der Lieferbarkeit dann entwickelt.  Also wie viel mehr Karten dann noch kommen, bald.

PS: Schade, dass MF keine Asus verkauft.
Aber vielleicht habe ich dadurch ja eine nette Alternative mit CP gefunden.


----------



## big-maec (23. Oktober 2020)

Ja, es gibt immer wieder kleine Überraschungen.

EDIT irgendwie ist überall was zu finden.





						INNO3D GeForce RTX 3090 iChill X3, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI
					

Die INNO3D GeForce RTX 3090 iChill X3 ist eine High-End-Grafikkarte mit der GeForce RTX 3090 GPU von NVIDIA. Die leistungsfähigen GeForce RTX 30-Gr...




					m.alternate.de
				









						Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix GS 24G, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI
					

Die Gainward GeForce RTX 3090 Phoenix GS 24G ist eine High-End-Grafikkarte mit der GeForce RTX 3090 GPU von NVIDIA. Die leistungsfähigen GeForce RT...




					m.alternate.de


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. Oktober 2020)

NVIDIA allegedly preparing GA102-150 GPU with 7424 CUDA cores - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA is allegedly planning a new GA102 SKU. A return of GeForce RTX 3070 Ti? Kopite7kimi, a leaker that correctly predicted NVIDIA Ampere Gaming specs months in advance is now claiming that NVIDIA is preparing a new GA102 GPU. The device would allegedly feature 7424 CUDA cores, 1536 more than...




					videocardz.com
				




Noch ein GA102-Ableger als RTX 3070 Ti. Das würde nur Sinn machen, wenn man ganz viele defekte Chips hätte, die RTX 3080-Stufe nicht schaffen, also eine ganze Menge ( 1/3 des Chips ist deaktiviert). Das wäre ein sehr starkes Indiz, dass die Yield-Probleme bei Samsung dramatisch sind.


----------



## C_17 (23. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Kann diesen Fan-off Modus z.B. nicht leiden.  Hab lieber immer n sehr leisen Luftstrom, anstatt aus, mit niedriger Drehzahl im Surfmodus.


Das ist aber unklug, denn beim Surfen braucht die GPU nun wirklich keine Lüfter. Und immer dran denken: mit jeder Aktivität der Lüfter kommt auch Verschleiß. Was still steht, verschleißt nicht.

Ansonsten stimkme ich deinem Beitrag oben zu, ich mag es auch eher einfach eingestellt beim Control Panel.


SayprenShepard schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich rundum zufrieden mit meiner 3080. Die Mehrleistung ist schon echt super.


Ich wünsche dir viel Vergnügen mit deiner RTX 3080. Welche genau ist es denn?
(Gerade gesehen: MSI Gaming X Trio 3080 10 GB)


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Aha ? Finde ich sehr überraschend und interessant.


Auch schoen, das Notebooks-Billiger die Karte jetzt eben bereits verSendet hat mit Express und Ankunft am Montag.

Oha.... Haette gedacht ich muss noch bis naechstes Jahr warten, bis ich mal eine 3090 erhalte.... Aber offensichtlich genug Glueck gehabt und zufaellig auf Nvidia.de geschaut als dort wirklich mal 30 Minuten jetzt welche verfuegbar waren.....das war reiner Zufall.... Ich habe die letzten Tage nichtmal mehr aktiv nach Angeboten in Shops oder auf Nvidia geschaut.

Sehr cool.

Und schoen dass es die guenstige Founders fuer 1499€ geworden ist, die wohl besser ist als die meisten teureren custom designs.

JUHU 

Dann kann ich endlich am naechster woche wieder VR games zocken.... Aktuell habe ich eine geforce 570 denke ich.....da ging nichtmal age of empires 3 mit niedrigster aufloesung und niedrigsten details mit mehr als 15fps zocken


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

@warawarawiiu  Glückwunsch, da hast du einen guten Deal gemacht. Die Founders ist wirklich ne gute Karte, von den paar schwächen bei der Ram Kühlung mal abgesehen. In der Regel schnurrt die bei mir aber mit 1300Rpm in 5k rum und hat wirklich dabei ne solide Leistung.

Nervig wird die Karte nur wenn Sie mit Polygonen erschlagen wird und der Speicherr richtig schippen muss.

Zum neuen GA 102: 
War doch schon bekannt, es kommt ein kastrierter GA 102 weil man ansonsten nichts zum liefern hat, der normale GA 102 wird dabei evtl. sogar eingestellt...
Der Node muss richtig beschissen laufen.


----------



## C_17 (23. Oktober 2020)

Igor hat aber heut auch brandneu gesagt, das ab ersten Quartal 2021 wahrscheinlich doch was neues für 3080/3090 bei TSMC aufgelegt wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=amgchAgub4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt drauf und dran, meine RTX 3080 TUF OC zu stornieren. Ich werd bis AMD am Mittwoch abwarten und wenn die mit 16GB und Leistung einer RTX3080 und drüber kommen, werd ich auf den refresh der RTX warten. Mir stößt der Samsung -Prozess und der 10GB-RAm doch zu sauer auf. Die Karte soll ja immerhin wieder 3-4 Jahre halten.

Wer ne RTX 3090 hat, braucht sich ja darum keine Sorge machen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2020)

Lass laufen und schick die bei Bedarf zurück. Ich denke aber es ist jetzt das sinnvollste sich von den Dingern zu trennen, wenn Q1 schon die Refreshs kommen und AMD jetzt erstmal das (nicht lieferbare) Portfolio von NV versägt sehe ich kaum einen Grund soviel (ich zitiere) gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher zu werfen.

Noch läuft der Hypetrain bei den uninformierten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> braucht *die GPU* nun wirklich keine Lüfter. Und immer dran denken: mit jeder Aktivität der Lüfter kommt auch Verschleiß. Was still steht, verschleißt nicht.



Hab mir da schon meine Gedanken zu gemacht.

Der Kern braucht vielleicht nix an Extrakühlung beim Surfen, aber diesmal, bei GDDR6*x* will ich die Dinger auf jeden Fall immer schön kühl halten. *Gerade* wegen Verschleiß.

Ok, die 3080 hat vielleicht den "_Vorteil_", dass sie nur auf der Vorderseite die Speicherchips verteilt hat und nicht wie die FE 3090 auf der Hinterseite der eine Chip oben in der Ecke dann schon deutlich heißer wird, aber ich werde n gutes Gefühl dabei haben, die Rappelkiste die ganze Zeit gut zu kühlen, also auch die anderen Komponenten, wenn ich grad nicht 100% Kernauslastung habe, beim Zocken. 

Und von wegen "was still steht, verschleißt nicht" ... was viel langsamer dreht(z.B. bei lediglich 30-45% Drehzahl), verschleißt aber auch viel geringer. 

Und bei meiner 1080Ti Strix OC, die ich echt tausende von Spielstunden gestresst habe(zum Teil auch F@home), hab ich keinen Verschleiß feststellen können, an den Lüftern. Da kratzte/Quietschte/klackerte nichts, nach wirklich ordentlich Nutzungszeit.
Und ich hatte die bereits gebraucht gekauft.

Dazu kommt, dass die Asuskarten mittlerweile die Flügel nicht mehr einzeln, offen zum Rand hin gestaltet haben, sondern einen Stabilitätsring drumherum, wo die Außenseiten der Flügel fest verbunden sind.
Dies verhindert das früher mögliche Ausdehnen des Materials zum Rand hin. Das war früher manchmal ein Problem, bei tausenden von Betriebsstunden, dass die Flügel sich zum Rand hin erweitert haben und dann irgendwann am Gehäuserand schleiften. Das ist Geschichte. 
Sowohl die TUF, als auch die Strix haben wie viele andere Hersteller mittlerweile auch, die Flügel jetzt fest mit einem Kreisrand verbunden, nach außen hin. 

Die Strix OC hat das übrigens nochmals pfiffig gelöst, mit dem Rand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich mich schon mit dem Thema Verschleiß(Auch Lager), Lüfter, Hardware allgemein ziemlich gut befasst habe, im Vorfeld der Bestellung.
Bin da schon ziemlich gut im Bilde und hab natürlich auch Dinge wie Verschleiß mit bedacht.

Außerhalb von einzelnen Testereien werde ich auch eine wunderbar lockere 24/7 Einstellung laufen lassen, wo die Karte sehr geschont wird, zum Einen mit weniger Stromverbrauch/Hitze, zum Anderen dann auch was die Auslastung angeht, mit FPS Limiter. 

Es wird mir eine Freude sein, da alles so einzustellen, wie ich das mag und dann anschließend beim Zocken das Gesamtergebnis meines ganzen Systems mit hervorragender Belüftung zu genießen.  

Im Fall der Fälle könnte man aber auch einen Lüfter wesentlich einfacher wechseln, als einen Speicherchip.
Ein Lüfter is nicht teuer und man kriegt sicher Ersatz.
Ich gehe aber ehrlich gesagt nicht davon aus, dass ich innerhalb der normalen Nutzungszeit Probleme mit einem der Lüfter bekomme.

Aber wer weiß, wie lange ich die 3080 behalte !?
Vielleicht reichen die 10GB mir dann sogar noch viel länger, da ich ja weiterhin bei WQHD bleiben werde.
Und mir macht's auch nichts, was von Ultra auf hoch zu stellen. Frag mich mal nach meinen Einstellungen, die ich grad mit der GTX 1660 Super zocke, in WQHD. 

Freue mich jedenfalls wie hulle auf meine 3080 Strix OC, falls ich in diesem Leben noch eine geschickt bekommen sollte.


----------



## Sly84 (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab die Strix 3080 OC von Cyberport & Alternate aufgegeben. Am Dienstag bei Alternate die Evga FTW3 Ultra bestellt und heute Mittag bekommen. Und nein war nich als lagernd gemeldet. Sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus.


----------



## C_17 (23. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Der Kern braucht vielleicht nix an Extrakühlung beim Surfen, aber diesmal, bei GDDR6*x* will ich die Dinger auf jeden Fall immer schön kühl halten. *Gerade* wegen Verschleiß.


Ja aber du hast doch noch gar keine 3080! Und nur da brauchst du die 1500 rpm für den Speicher. Bei älteren Modellen kannst die Lüfter ausgehen lassen. Da passiert absolut nichts.

Und verschleiß der Lüfter siehst du nicht mit dem bloßem Auge, das passiert im Lager drin.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ja aber du hast doch noch gar keine 3080! Und nur da brauchst du die 1500 rpm für den Speicher. Bei älteren Modellen kannst die Lüfter ausgehen lassen. Da passiert absolut nichts.


Ab Werk wird es aber Zero Fan Betrieb geben.
Das is mir unangenehm(keine Kühlung auch der restlichen Komponenten), da bei geringer Drehzahl die Lüfter praktisch unhörbar sind und ich mache ja immer eine eigene Lüfterkurve und kann die so einstellen, wie ich es für meine Öhrchen mag.  und des Weiteren hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es bei geringer Drehzahl anstatt Zero Fan, auch keine Probleme mit dem Verschleiß gab, in der Vergangenheit(hab's jahrelang getestet, im richtig harten Einsatz).

Bei der Asus werden aber auch gute Lüfter, mit qualitativ gutem Lager verwendet.
Siehe z.B. Beschreibung der TUF. Und ich glaub bei der Strix OC werden sie wohl kaum total billige Lüfter verwenden, wenn sie bei den günstigeren schon sehr gute mit Doppelkugellager nutzen. 
Es geht natürlich immer noch etwas besser, aber _das reicht_ glaub ich für den Einsatzzweck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





C_17 schrieb:


> Und verschleiß der Lüfter siehst du nicht mit dem bloßem Auge, das passiert im Lager drin.


Natürlich sieht man da nicht rein, aber da ich auch sonst etwas schraube, nicht nur an PCs, kenne ich schon das Geräusch, wenn es da zu Problemen kommt, was das Lager angeht(Klackern/schleifen usw.).
So lange alles ohne Probleme und Geräusche läuft, warum soll man da Sorgen haben und ausflippen ? 
Wenn's läuft, läuft's. Is ganz einfach.   

Also bei ner TUF würde ich mir da ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt keinen Kopp machen. Die sind diesmal richtig, richtig toll geworden !

Und die Strix natürlich ebenfalls.


----------



## C_17 (23. Oktober 2020)

@ChrisMK72 Du bist irgendwie neben der Spur. Die Lüfterlager deiner zukünftigen Strixc interessieren mich nicht.  
Du hast oben gesagt, du schaltest ja selbst bei deiner alten GPU die Lüfter immer an und ich sagte, das das Quatsch ist.
Die GPUs werden von technikern entworfen und wenn die ein 0dB-Fanmodus bringen, brauchst du wahrscheinlich keine Angst zu haben. Der Verschleiß ist immer höher, wenn die Lüfter durchweg drehen als wenn sie still stehen. Das ist Fakt. Ob die dann ein Doppelkugellager oder magnetische Lager (Noctua) haben, spielt da erstmal keine Rolle.
Auch Doppelkugellager halten nicht ewig, magnetische Lager halten da schon länger - werden aber bei GPUs glaub nicht verbaut. Noctua sollte GPU-Lüfter herstellen.  Und nur so am Rande: GPU-Lüfter sind meist nie die hochwertigsten. Das zieht sich durch alle Marken und Modelle. Kann man nicht mit Gehäuselüftern vergleichen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72 Du bist irgendwie neben der Spur. Die Lüfterlager deiner zukünftigen Strixc *interessieren mich nicht*.



Ich hab aber _allgemein_ von dem Modus gesprochen, der eben auch bei meiner neuen, bestellten Karte vorhanden sein wird.

Wieso zitierst du das dann, mit dem Hinweis, dass das "unklug" wäre(wenn's dich nicht interessiert) ?

Des Weiteren weiß ich nicht, was du von mir willst, wenn ich es gern so betreibe und auch schon jahrelang getestet habe, ohne dass es Probleme gab, beim Verschleiß und ich auch davon ausgehe, dass die Lüfter bei der neuen Strix OC eben nicht total billige sein werden und entsprechend für die voraussichtliche Nutzungsdauer halten werden.
Da wird's dann voraussichtlich eben so wenig Probleme geben, wie in der Vergangenheit.
(_Du_ hast ja das Thema Verschleiß angesprochen, inkl. "unklug")

Die Entwicklung geht ja auch weiter und die Dinger werden wohl nicht plötzlich total schlechter sein.

Halten wir doch einfach mal fest: Betreib _du_ deine Karten, wie _du_ möchtest und _ich_ meine, wie _ich_ das möchte. 

PS: Und wenn dich das alles nicht interessiert, zitier's eben nicht, inkl. Wertung.


----------



## C_17 (23. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Halten wir doch einfach mal fest: Betreib _du_ deine Karten, wie _du_ möchtest und _ich_ meine, wie _ich_ das möchte.


Mach was du willst. Das war nur ein guter Rat an dich. Lass deine Lüfter laufen, sind nicht meine.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Oktober 2020)

Also ich sehe das ganz ähnlich wie Chris. Dieser ganze Zero Fan Quatsch ist reines Marketing und ich wüsste auch nicht, wieso konstantes Laufen einem Lüfter mehr schaden sollte, als ständiges Starten und Stoppen. Letztendlich muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber die Hauptargumente Lautstärke und Lebensdauer sind mit einer gescheiten Lüfterkurve überhaupt nicht praxisrelevant.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber die Hauptargumente Lautstärke und Lebensdauer sind überhaupt nicht praxisrelevant.


Eben.

Aber lassen wir das und C_17 in Ruhe. Er hat's ja gut gemeint. 
Peace !

Also back to business !  

Hier testet HU die (80) FTW3/Ultra:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ce3m0EXSB0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit: 2100MHz OC echt inGame lauffähig _möglich_.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das und C_17 in Ruhe. Er hat's ja gut gemeint.
> Peace !


Das sollte keine "Zusammenrottung" sein, wir sind doch nicht im Kindergarten. Just my 2 Cents. Der C_17 ist ein Lieber.


----------



## big-maec (23. Oktober 2020)

So jetzt ich.  Zero Fan reduziert den Staub in dem Kühlkörper. Aber ich lasse die Lüfter auch lieber langsam drehen. Allein der Luftzirkulation wegen. Aber wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich versuche total unauffällig(regelrecht subtil  ) von dem Thema abzulenken ! 

Einige haben ja neugierig auf die 3080/90 *Aorus Xtreme* gewartet, wie sich der Kühler so macht.
Is ja neben der FTW3 und Strix OC ein weiteres sehr interessantes Custom Modell.

Hier mal n Einblick in die 3080er Version(an welchen ich natürlich eher interessiert bin, als an den 90ern):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClcCZR-Q7yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Sehr leise und kühl !



PS:
Und noch ein bisschen 3080 1440p Zockerei, um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IiCE-_Cp75s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. Oktober 2020)

Wenn Ampere so hart an der Grenze arbeitet, vielleicht geht nVidia mit dem Nachfolger wieder back to the roots? 









						Im Test vor 15 Jahren: Dual-GeForce-7800-GT mit externem Netzteil
					

Die Asus Extreme N7800GT Dual vereinte zwei GeForce 7800 GT mit erhöhten Taktraten auf einem PCB. Ein externes Netzteil war vonnöten.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> so hart an der Grenze



Bezüglich "hart an der Grenze".
Hab ja vor, mit meier Strix OC etwas herumzutüfteln, wenn ich denn mal eine bekommen sollte.

Hab hier ein interessantes Video gefunden, stock vs. undervolt(achtet mal auf die Drehzahl des Lüfters und den Temps der UV Version  ):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKcaEVhdnuI:36

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also ich freu' mich schon im Voraus wie hulle, auf die Karte.
Werd' mir dann 2 Wochen Urlaub nehmen und 18 Stunden täglich tüfteln.   

PS: Ich schätze da geht so einiges, mit der Karte, wenn man sich ausgiebig damit befasst. Sowohl in die eine, als auch die andere Richtung und die Möglichkeit einer herrlichen 24/7 Einstellung ist auch gegeben.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

Strixx ist sicher ne starke Karte. Wobei du natürlich schon schauen musst was das Ding nachher im close Case so veranstaltet nach ner Stunde.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> nachher im close Case


Langzeittests mit Belastung sind natürlich auch geplant. Logisch. Das muss safe sein für 24/7.

Bin ja schon lange Luftkühlungsfan.
Mein Gehäuse ist wirklich sehr gut belüftet.
Vorn ziemlich offen(nur der Rahmen dran) und die 2x 200er pusten da ordentlich Frischluft rein, ohne Hindernis(kein Staubfilter, alles total offen). Mit Staub hab ich bisher wenig Probleme.  Hab die vordere Plastikabdeckung raus gemacht. Stört doch nur die Luftzufuhr.  


btw: Wo ich zu dem Video geschrieben habe, man sollte doch mal auf die Drehzahlen schauen und Temps, meinte ich eher was da noch für Möglichkeiten offen sind, mit viel höherer Drehzahl. 1000-1300Umdrehungen sind doch nichts ! 
Bin nicht so lärmempfindlich. 

Freue mich auf die Tüfteleien. Fehlt nur noch ne Versandmeldung von Cyberport. Wird ja sicherlich am Montag so weit sein.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

1300 sind wirklich sehr leise, so läuft meine derzeit auch in der Regel. Das ist praktisch kaum hörbar.
Die Verbauchswerte und Taktwerte die mancher kolportiert kannst du aber leider nicht ernst nehmen, sry. Wenn sich die Wandler dann mal aufheizen sieht das meist etwas anders aus im Bezug zur effizenz und der Speicher will auch gekühlt werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Verbauchswerte und Taktwerte die mancher kolportiert kannst du aber leider nicht ernst nehmen


Ich werd' eh nur ernst nehmen, _was genau in *meinem* PC_ so passiert.
Is mir natürlich schon klar, dass viele offen testen(und manchmal nur einen kurzen run) und das sollte man natürlich sehen und beachten.

Aber ich denke, *wir tüfteln ja nicht erst seit gestern*.  Da lassen wir uns kein X für n U vormachen. 

War ja beim 9900k auch so, dass alle meinen PC in Flammen sahen, wobei der bei 50-70 Grad C° (Luftgekühlt) vor sich hin tuckerte.  Man muss den ja auch nicht 5,1 GHz laufen lassen und 5 GHz cache.
Für 24/7 reicht eben locker auch 4,8GHz allcore(bei 4,6GHz cache) und das is für Luft only kein Problem.
(Und recht entspannt)

Und ebenso werd' ich bei der 3080 checken was geht. Nach oben wie für 24/7.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

Wollt es ja nur mal erwähnen, du siehst ja selbst. In RDR2 was die Shader mittelmäßig auslastet erreiche ich auch bereits bis zu 320 Watt bei 800mv. Die ASUS Karten sind etwas sparsamer aber nichts desto trotz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Oktober 2020)

Is halt so ne Sache, dass man für sich ne vernünftige Lösung findet, wo man dann am Ende _für seinen_ 24/7 Dauer-Betrieb zufrieden ist, je nachdem wie man wo seine Prioritäten setzt.


btw: Ich werd meine Sachen natürlich, wie von mir glaub ich bekannt, eher für höhere fps in WQHD einstellen, nicht 4k(Ultra) ~ 60 fps.

Freue mich dahingehend schon auf die Möglichkeiten welche mir die 3080 bieten wird. Das gehört dann auch noch zu meinen Tüfteleien, die Settings so zu reduzieren/einzustellen, damit ich möglichst mein Ziel 100 fps WQHD erreiche.
Bin gespannt wie weit ich bei Games wie RDR2 an dieses Ziel herankomme(das wird eins der Games, wo es schwerer wird, da ne super Einstellung zu finden). 

Hatte nur auf deinem Screenshot die unter 60 fps bemerkt. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> du siehst ja selbst. In RDR2



Das wär nix mehr _für mich_. Is schon ein Graus für mich zur Zeit, dass ich mit der GTX 1660 Super in diesem Bereich(um 55 fps) zocken muss.

Auf meinem 144Hz g-sync Monitor möchte ich wenn's geht die 100 FPS sehen.  Wenn möglich _in allen Spielen_ und das möglichst dauerhaft.
Drop ... ok ... die P1 sind manchmal etwas niedriger, aber average soll da die 100 stehen. 

Zum Thema "Smoothness-Feeling" (hier das Thema unter 60 fps vs. unter 144 fps) auch noch mal HU, welche mittlerweile zu meiner Hauptanlaufstelle geworden sind, da sie sehr sehr gute Reviews machen und auch in manchen Aufregerthemen dieser Tage, relaxed und zielsuchend(Fakten) geblieben sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wU-X1JC6G9I:256

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (24. Oktober 2020)

wird es auch eine 6800XT STRIX geben und wenn ja, wird die diesmal besser sein als TUF?

@ChrisMK72, die XT-schlange ist noch überschaubar... xD


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> die XT-schlange ist noch überschaubar



Tja ... die XT wird mir nix bringen, mit meinem G-sync Monitor. 
Und wenn ich unbedingt wollte, hätte ich vorhin hier zuschlagen können, wenn mir Geld(und Modell) unwichtig wäre. Da ständ ich auch nich in der Schlange. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Aorus Xtreme, da hätten einige trotz des Preises nicht nein gesagt.

Ich bleib tapfer bei meiner Strix OC unter 880€ Bestellung.  

PS: Macht mal hinne, Cyberport ! Ich schlage schon solche "Angebote" hier aus ! 


edit:

Die Aorus is futsch ...

Noch eine Palit.


edit2: Will die keiner haben ? 
Is immer noch da !


edit3 15:12: So ... jetzt is die auch wech. 

Ich warte weiter tapfer ...


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

Die Preise sind schon echt grenzwertig.


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Preise sind schon echt grenzwertig.


Das ist bald 2080TI Niveau, aber die Leute zahlen und zahlen weiter. Mit jedem Drop bei MF sind diese auch teurer. Ab 900€ aufwärts wäre es mir keine mehr Wert von  den 3080er. 10 GB und 1100€ , da macht dann schon der Blick zu ner 3090 mehr Sinn, auch wenn die gnadenlos überteuert ist.








						24GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16) - RTX 3090 | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce RTX für Gaming von Gigabyte | 24GB Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming OC Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16) :: Lagernd :: über 520 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## big-maec (24. Oktober 2020)

Wer das nicht verfolgt hat, kennt nur den höheren Preis und schlägt dann zu. Ich bleibe auch tapfer und warte auf eine Strix. Habe jetzt erstmal meinen Ersatz und der läuft im Mittelfeld.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Oktober 2020)

Mit den 3070ern soll es angeblich besser aussehen, mit der Verfügbarkeit, wobei das ja nicht schwer ist, im Vergleich zu 3080. 









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 Graphics Card To Have Considerably Larger Supply Compared To RTX 3080 & RTX 3090, APAC Retailers Report
					

Reports coming in from APAC retailers suggest that the NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 will have a considerably larger supply than RTX 3080 & 3090.




					wccftech.com


----------



## C_17 (24. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> 3070ern


Die 3070 ist aber die beschissenste Karte von ganz Ampere mit ihren 8GB-Speicher.
Selbst die Radeons sehen da mit ihren 16GB prächtig aus. 
Ich mag ja Nvidia sehr, aber man muss hier einfach mal zugestehen, das Nvidia bisher mit Ampere nur ********************* gebaut hat. Entweder zu wenig RAM (3080/3070) oder zu viel (3090), schlechter Prozess und Verbrauch, keine Verfügbarkeit, Preise nicht unter Kontrolle, gerade 1 Monat nach erscheinen - erste Gerüchte um Refresh....
Also beschissener kann man es gar nicht machen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Oktober 2020)

Na wenn das so ist, dann braucht AMD sich ja keine Sorgen machen und völlig konkurrenzlos alle Kunden absahnen. 

Schaun wir mal ...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Mit den 3070ern soll es angeblich besser aussehen, mit der Verfügbarkeit, wobei das ja nicht schwer ist, im Vergleich zu 3080.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


laut Igor wird der Markt ja mit den Dingern geflutet ^^

irgendwie hab ich auch gerade eher Bock mir nen gutes 3070 Custom zu snacken und alles andere (Verfügbarkeit bei Nvidia und Customs bei AMD) gemütlich abzuwarten während ich Cyberpunk auf der 3070 daddele

die gäbs ja auch schon in ein paar Tagen  ... hmmmmmmm


so nen Asus Rog Strix 3080 Kühler auf der 3070 is bestimmt auch lustig

is ja scheinbar der Gleiche xD


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

Ist halt die Frage ob du die Karten im Anschluß entsprechend los kriegst.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Oktober 2020)

das stimmt allerdings

mal sehen wie sich die Preise dann nächsten Do entwickelt haben


----------



## RNG_AGESA (24. Oktober 2020)

offenbar gibt es DLSS auch für UWQHD+ aber nicht für alle spiele (Metro im besonderen nicht)
jetzt will ich doch keine AMD mehr haben xD

ohne das spielzeug hätte ich zu BN gegriffen....








						Bright Memory: Infinite Ray Tracing Benchmark on Steam
					

Benchmark software created by FYQD-Studio to test performance of next-gen ray tracing in Bright Memory: Infinite.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> offenbar gibt es DLSS auch für UWQHD+ aber nicht für alle spiele (Metro im besonderen nicht)
> jetzt will ich doch keine AMD mehr haben xD
> 
> ohne das spielzeug hätte ich zu BN gegriffen....
> ...


alle DLSS 2.0 und höher Titel sollten auch 21:9 etc. unterstützen


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

Soviel zum Thema Vram...
Schnukelige 17GB....Die Karte saugt dabei an die 350Watt bei 800mv....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Oktober 2020)

12 FpS ? xD


----------



## RNG_AGESA (24. Oktober 2020)

12FPS esport ready xD 

spielbare 75FPS @6,8GB


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2020)

Naja das war jetzt 5k nativ, etwas unfair. Aber QHD Nativ reicht schon um 8GB zu sprengen und das in so nem kurzen Bench. Es ist übrigens extremes Textur popin zu sehen, vor allem mit DLSS.

QHD Nativ mit maximaler Übertaktung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Oktober 2020)

is das Bright Memory?

das frisst in 5K soviel xD

dachte das is 8K ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> *12* FpS ? xD


Hauptsache 4k Ultra !  

Naja ... und wenn _das_ nicht reicht, nimmt man halt 5k, um den 80er Käufern zu beweisen, dass ihre 10GB in WQHD nicht reichen. 

Ach nee ... in WQHD reichen die ja.  

PS: _Irgendwie_ kriegt man seine fps natürlich _immer_ kaputt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2020)

Ja BM, in 4k ist die 3080 auch schon raus mit über 11GB. Ingame wird das sicher noch deutlich mehr.
Aber der Bench ist wirklich ansehnlich, vor allem Nativ.

Hier mal was zum schmachten für alle wartenden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ChrisMK72  QHD sind so etwas über 8GB, in einem Bench der keine 60sec. geht wohl gemerkt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Oktober 2020)

Verdammte Hacke ! Das sieht aber fein aus(also die Technik, nicht so sehr was da gezeigt wird) ! 

PS: Mit 100 fps sieht das schon ganz nice aus, mit der 3080 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlDlHM2VDeg:80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit: Is das eigentlich normal, dass da jemand mit ganzen Patronen, inkl. Hülse herumwirft ?
Oder hab ich das falsch gesehen, bei der Flasche ?

Schätze da wirft einer mit Patronen, anstatt Shuriken. 
(Sieht ähnlich aus, wie ne 9mm)





__





						Patrone (Munition) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




edit2: Zur Erklärung: Normalerweise fliegt nur das Projektil, also die "abgefeuerte Kugel" und nicht der Komplettaufbau der ganzen Patrone, inkl. Hülse und Ladung.
Wenn ich das also so sehe, wie dort im Benchmark, sieht es für mich etwas "albern" aus, da dieses nicht abgefeuert, sondern irgendwie geworfen/geschleudert aussieht.
Und wer wirft schon mit Patronen um sich ? 
Ein Shuriken wäre da wohl etwas effektiver. 
(Alternativ sogar ein simpler Stein  )

edit3:

Also als einfacher Zocker und nicht Waffenkenner würde ich vermuten, dass das Ganze so wäre:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Benchmark fliegt aber der komplette Aufbau der Patrone da herum. Wurde also nicht abgefeuert, denn sonst würde ja lediglich _das Geschoss/Projektil/die Kugel_ da herumfliegen.

So denk' ich mir das zumindest, als einfacher Zocker, der noch nie eine echte Waffe abgefeuert hat.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2020)

Ja du hast recht, das macht natürlich absolut keinen Sinn. Sieht man aber tatsächlich öfters.
Ich muss auch  des öfteren mal eine Waffe abfeuern.


----------



## SayprenShepard (25. Oktober 2020)

Von Bright Memory höre ich hier jetzt zum ersten mal. Die Grafik macht ja schonmal richtig ordentlich was her.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2020)

Naja der Banchmark ist schon stark gescripptet, die Sequenzen in dem Spiel sind wohl auch nicht übel aber eben auch vorgerendert.
Das eigentliche Gameplay sieht dann doch deutlich ernüchternder aus...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4J8EjQ7ASos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erinnert mich stark an die UE Demo zum Relase von Turing.
Der benchmark macht trotzdem Spaß, sieht schon klasse aus.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Oktober 2020)

edit:

Hm ... scheinbar reicht mir die 3080 auf jeden Fall.
Wenn man noch ein wenig an den Einstellungne tüftelt(muss ja nicht immer extrem/Ultra sein, alles), geht mein Traum von den 100 fps average wohl klar. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWA6oG2f36I:6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> Hm ... scheinbar reicht mir die 3080 auf jeden Fall.
> Wenn man noch ein wenig an den Einstellungne tüftelt(muss ja nicht immer extrem/Ultra sein, alles), geht mein Traum von den 100 fps average wohl klar.


ist leider nur DLSS 1.0, also ohne UWQHD support. ein schreckliches game(gameplay/script/geschichte/dialoge/logik IQ200) davon mal abgesehen. aber ja, schön ist die taiga und das level hier.. das alien-cosplay in den tunnel ist....


----------



## manimani89 (25. Oktober 2020)

also bei 1440p reicht die 3080 locker für 60fps. könnte auch dsr auf 2880x1620 machen ohne probleme. aber in 4k tut sich auch die 3090 schwer


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2020)

Mit RTX in dem Benchmark bei weitem nicht. Das ist max OC 3090.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (25. Oktober 2020)

Habt ihr auch so extreme Ruckler in diesem Benchmark?


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2020)

Ja der Spiekt stark, vor allem ab einer gewissen Framerate.


----------



## GuterUser112 (25. Oktober 2020)

Hat wer die Inno3d X4 RTX 3090? 
Würde mich mal interessieren ob sich bei euch auch der kleine seitliche Lüfter nicht rührt, ist nämlich bei mir der fall.
Karte an sich funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Oktober 2020)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070 Reviewer's Guide leaked - VideoCardz.com
					

We are sharing (almost) the whole document. There is nothing particularly interesting here in terms of performance, but the document covers how the cooling solution on the RTX 3070 Founders Edition works and explains why using applications that ‘claim to’ monitor GPU Memory Usage do not...




					videocardz.com
				



das Ende haha

die hamm Angst vor den 16GB xD


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Oktober 2020)

Äääh ... seh ich das richtig und das is die Rede die am Dienstag gehalten wird ? 
Oder peil ich das grad nich richtig.

Mal weiterlesen.

edit: Was is denn ein Reviewers Guide ?
Also wissen wir *jetzt schon*, _was die Reviewer uns erzählen sollen_ ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Oktober 2020)

FE Reviews kommen am Dienstag

AIB Reviews am Donnerstag


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> das Ende haha
> 
> die hamm Angst vor den 16GB xD


Yep. 



> As you can see, both GPUs are running at high frames (41 fps vs 49 fps, with *both GPUs running smoothly*), with the game allocating as much memory as it can, which resulted in memory consumption of 7.3 GB on the RTX 2080 Super and 10.5 GB on the RTX 2080 Ti.



Is natürlich auch durchaus ein Fünkchen Wahrheit dran.
Wenn der Speicher voll genutzt wird, heißt es ja nicht, dass der nicht ausreicht und überläuft.

Muss man fairerweise ja auch dazu sagen(sehe das ja aktuell mit meiner GTX 1660 Super, die sich beachtlich schlägt in WQHD mit 6GB).

Aber schon lustig, wie Bange sie sich vor AMDs Mehrspeicher machen. 
Schätze da wird AMD genüsslich drauf herumreiten. 


Irgendwie is das sicher ganz gut(für alle Kunden), wenn Nvidia mal vom hohen Ross runtersteigen muss.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2020)

Also der Move das Launchevent von AMD einzukesseln ist ziemlich dreist und unter Wettbewerbern aus der selben Branche wirklich einfach nur noch frech.

Sowas gehört sich nicht für eine gute Firma, egal aus welcher Branche.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Oktober 2020)

Nur wird AMD das diesmal wohl nix ausmachen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2020)

Es ist dennoch unterste Schublade.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Oktober 2020)

Sympathisch macht es jedenfalls _nicht_. 

Taktisch klug ? Ja.

_Aber_: Das Produkt was man da drumherum bastelt muss auch passen und dem Gegner den Teppich unter den Füßen weg ziehen.
Letzteres bezweifle ich stark.

So könnte es zu einem Eigentor und "arrow in the knee" werden. 

PS: Was würde das denn für ein Bild vermitteln, wenn das Produkt welches Nvidia um den AMD Launch herumbastelt ein schlechteres ist, als AMD vorstellt ?
Genau: AMD is besser !

Treffer, versenkt.

edit:

Oder sieht das so aus, als könnte man AMD damit "zerstören" ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nope.


----------



## pietcux (25. Oktober 2020)

So sieht es auf einer RTX2070 super aus. WQHD, Gsync compatible eingeschaltet. Mit DLSS Qualität und RTX auf Maximum. So hatte ich keine sichtbaren Ruckler. Sieht echt gut aus. Steam meint jedoch, dass das Spiel nichts für mich ist. Ich sollte lieber Crysis 2 zocken...


----------



## HODENGNOM (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab eine 
Sie ist da...3090








						image
					

Image image hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						1
					

Image 1 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2020)

Ist schon ein ganz schöner Brocken oder? Kann man auf Bildern gar nicht so nachvollziehen.


----------



## HODENGNOM (25. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist schon ein ganz schöner Brocken oder? Kann man auf Bildern gar nicht so nachvollziehen.


Es ist die RTX- Backstein Edition 
Gegen meine Strix 2080ti ...ich leg sie dann nochmal zusammen hin.

Auf jeden fall ein fettes Teil.
Overpriced aber fett^^
Es ist Coronatime...also Hirn aus und glücklich sein.
Jetzt bin ich mit meinem 4k (120) monitor jedenfalls gut ausgerüstet.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Oktober 2020)

HODENGNOM schrieb:


> Ich hab eine
> Sie ist da...3090
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß damit! Meine 3090FE kommt laut sendungsverfolgung morgen. Freu mich auch schon.

ich werde am Monitor in WQHD 120fps zocken und am Tv in 4K 60fps...das sollte passen 

vor allem freue ich mich aber endlich wieder Beat sauber spielen zu können, denn meine aktuelle Nvidia 570 macht da nicht mit


----------



## HODENGNOM (25. Oktober 2020)

Also sie läuft gut und kühl und rel leise...da bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Ein guter boost...vor allem bei games wie Red Dead 2 ist der FPS Schub krass.
Es gibt aber wirklich auch games wo es nicht SO beeindruckend ist.


----------



## Downsampler (26. Oktober 2020)

Warum es zur Zeit keine RTX 3080er gibt könnte auch daran liegen:









						Bug in HDMI-2.1-Chips: AV-Receiver, Next-Gen-Konsole und Grafikkarten betroffen
					

Das Computermagazin c’t hat eine folgenschwere Panne eines Chipherstellers bei der Umsetzung der neuen HDMI-2.1-Spezifikation aufgedeckt.




					www.heise.de
				




Ist wohl doch nicht alles so toll mit dem neuen Spielzeug.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich lese da nur von Problemen mit AV Receivern.


----------



## sunburst1988 (26. Oktober 2020)

Wenn jetzt schon die weitere FEs raus gehen kann es ja eigentlich nicht mehr lange dauern.

Mein Bauch sagt mir, dass es diese Woche endlich was wird. Hat jemand noch eine Bestellung bei Alternate offen?
Hatte heute morgen eine Mail in der stand, dass der Lieferant sich verspätet und sie dran wären.

Ist das ein gutes Zeichen? Oder schicken die das eh an jeden?
Laut dem netten Mann bei der Hotline war ich letzte Woche im "mittleren zweistelligen Bereich" der Warteschlange...

Es ginge dabei um die Aorus Extreme, die ich ja irgendwie immernoch am meisten feieren würde (Display und so ). Auch wenn die echt teuer ist/war...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Oktober 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Warum es zur Zeit keine RTX 3080er gibt könnte auch daran liegen:



Wäre die Frage, ob so ein chip überhaupt auch auf den 3080 verbaut ist.

Hab bisher auch nur speziell von Problemen gelesen, falls man halt nicht das Gerät, *z.B. Xbox/Ampere-GPU direkt* an einen TV anschließt, sondern eben erst an einen Receiver, der das Signal dann wiederum weiterleitet an den TV.
Dabei gibt's wohl Probleme, da in den Receivern Chips von Panasonic Solutions(Nuvoton) verbaut sind, welche leider fehlerhaft zu sein _scheinen_.



> Hierbei stellte sich tatsächlich heraus, dass das Autorennspiel "Dirt 5" auf dem TV LG CX9 bei direkter Verbindung problemlos in 4K120 mit HDR lief, beim Umweg über Denons HDMI-2.1-tauglichen AV-Receiver AVR-X2700H jedoch dieser die ultrahohe Auflösung mit erhöhtem Kontrastumfang nicht wie beworben von der Konsole zum TV durchleitete. Das Durchreichen vo



Quelle: https://www.heise.de/news/Bug-in-HD...nsole-und-Grafikkarten-betroffen-4935888.html

PS: Ich schließ meine GPU eh per DP an einen richtigen Gaming Monitor an. Und natürlich direkt, ohne Umwege.


edit:



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Es ginge dabei um die Aorus Extreme


Dabei könntest du natürlich Glück haben, wegen des exotischen Modells, was nur wenige Enthusiasten bestellen.
Hatte ich letztens noch lieferbar gesehen und hätte ich bestellen können, zum sofort liefern.

Wollte aber doch gerne wieder ne Strix OC. 

Die Xtreme war mir aber auch n bisschen zu teuer, für ne 3080 und sofort lieferbar + Exotenstatus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Der Aufpreis hätte bei mir zur bestellten Strix OC satte 226€ ausgemacht(wobei die Strix OC eh schon immer _mit_ zu den teuersten Modellen gehört).
Das kann ich mir nicht mehr rechtfertigen, mit einem Display, welches auf lange Zeit evtl. Probleme mit der Anzeige bekommen könnte(OLED ?). Vor allem da ich mir wohl immer nur was sinnvolleres, wie Temperatur anzeigen lassen würde, anstatt einem Vögelchen, was da herumfliegt.
Die Zahlen ändern sich dabei nicht genug, dass es "einbrennen" verhindern würde.

Hatte mir zu dem Modell auch schon meine Gedanken gemacht, da ich Anfangs sogar *eine 3090 Xtreme* haben wollte(noch voll gehypt), was sich dann zum Glück aber schnell bei mir wieder gelegt und normalisiert hat.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunburst1988 (26. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Der Aufpreis hätte bei mir zur bestellten Strix OC satte 226€ ausgemacht(wobei die Strix OC eh schon immer _mit_ zu den teuersten Modellen gehört).
> Das kann ich mir nicht mehr rechtfertigen, mit einem Display, welches auf Lange Zeit evtl. Probleme mit der Anzeige bekommen könnte(OLED ?). Vor allem da ich mir wohl immer nur was sinnvolleres, wie Temperatur anzeigen lassen würde, anstatt einem Vögelchen, was da herumfliegt.
> Die Zahlen ändern sich dabei nicht genug, dass es "einbrennen" verhindern würde.
> 
> Hatte mir zu dem Modell auch schon meine Gedanken gemacht, da ich Anfangs sogar *eine 3090 Xtreme* haben wollte(noch voll gehypt), was sich dann zum Glück aber schnell bei mir wieder gelegt und normalisiert hat.



Bei der 90er macht das bei mir auch 190€ aus. Mittlerweile ist mir das aber echt so egal... Will nur endlich eine von beiden in meinen Rechner stecken. Sobald was versandt wurde werden jedenfalls sofort 2 Wochen Urlaub beantragt 

Wo kommt eigentlich die Info mit dem OLED-Display her? Kann da nirgends was zu finden. Selbst auf der offiziellen Seite steht nur LCD. Wäre an der Stelle halt echt dumm es zu verbauen. Zumal, meines Wissens nach, ja nur LG solche Displays überhaupt verkauft.

Edit: Ok, scheint echt OLED zu sein. WTF?
Bei ähnlich ausgestatteten Mainboards muss wohl auch schon einiges eingebrannt sein... Och man...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Wo kommt eigentlich die Info mit dem OLED-Display her?




Gute Frage. Is schon einige Wochen her und noch vor Bestellmöglichkeit der 3080, wo ich da was zu gelesen hatte. Mag sein, dass es veraltete Infos, oder einfach falsche waren.

*Irgendwo* war das mal Thema, wo ich mich da sehr viel durchgelesen habe, durch alle Foren/Videos/Chats.

Glaub da kam irgendwo mal ne Nachfrage zum Display, ob das einbrennen könnte, wie bei manchen anderen solcher Minidisplays wohl schon passiert. Glaub Asus hatte da mal so ein Display für die Tempanzeige im mainboard. Wenn's n einfaches LCD is, wird's vielleicht keine Probleme geben.

Aber ich hab das auch nicht weiter verfolgt, weil ich wie gesagt zu dem Schluss kam, dass ich mir das vielleicht anfangs mal anzeigen lassen würde, so aus Joke-Gründen, aber im Grunde ja eine dauerhafte Überwachung schon habe, auch im Afterburner und die Lüfterkurve eh nach den Temps eingestellt habe, wie ich es mag.

So gesehen wäre es mir wayne, ob das angezeigt wird, oder nicht.
Im Zweifelsfall hör' ich die Temps, an der Lüfterdrehzahl. 

Ich hatte ja auch die stundenlangen Aorus Vorstellungsstreams angesehen und da zu der Zeit ganz viele Videos und Foreneinträge international gelesen/gesehen.
Ich kann das echt nicht mehr sagen, wo ich da was gelesen hatte. Is zu lange her und war zu viel.

Wo ich anfänglich so gehypt war, hab ich mir z.B. auch direkt bei Aorus/Gigabyte die Livestreams angeschaut(teilweise über 1 Std.) wie den hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LM7xDu59QTI:879

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ob irgendwo im chat mal die Frage aufkam, ich weiß es nicht mehr.

Wie gesagt ... für mich eh erledigt, das Thema.



Und die Extrakohle sollte eigentlich schon interessieren, die man da so gedankenlos raus haut(mal eben 2-500€ mehr noch on top zu den early adopter Preisen), weil das genau denjenigen Recht gibt, *solche Preise zu nehmen*.


sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Bei der 90er macht das bei mir auch 190€ aus. Mittlerweile ist mir das aber echt so egal...


Dann hättest du auch irgendwelche EBAY-Scalper Preise zahlen können.

Ich fänd' das nicht so gut, aber is nur meine unbedeutende Meinung.

Ich seh das so: Entweder krieg ich die Karte zu einem der ganz "normalen early adopter Preise", die eh schon hoch sind, aber nicht zu weit weg, von den offiziellen Preisen, oder ich lass es.

Zu den extrem hohen Preisen können sie die Karten sehr gerne behalten und dann kann der Händler meinetwegen selber damit zocken.

Ich hoffe weiterhin, dass ich meine Karte irgendwann geliefert bekomme.
Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.

PS:

Ich orientier' mich da an den offiziellen Herstellerpreisen, oder einfach den Preisen, welche die Hersteller nehmen, auf ihren eigenen Webseiten, wie diesen hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab *noch etwas günstiger* bestellt.


edit: bei Cyberport ging das.



edit2:

So sah das bei meiner Bestellung aus(einige Infos ausgeschnitten  ) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is aber schon über n Monat her.

edit3: Jemand anderes hier aus dem Forum hatte sogar noch mal 20-30 € günstiger dort bestellen können, die gleiche Karte(irgendwas um ~ 840€).
Das schwankte anfangs wohl ziemlich im Preis, von Tag zu Tag, Woche zu Woche, bis dann irgendwann *gar nichts* mehr zu bestellen ging.


edit4: Und die Strix OC sollte schon so ziemlich am obersten Ende sein, was man *maximal* für so ne 80er zahlen sollte, denn es is halt im Grunde immer noch eine stinknormale 80er.
Sowas wie ne GTX 1080(ohne "Ti"), nur "in Ampere". 

Über 900€ würde ich auf keinen Fall blechen, für ne 80er. Aber wie gesagt _nur meine unwichtige, unbedeutende Meinung_, sozusagen "just my 2 cents".


----------



## Reaper896 (26. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sizten im gleichen Boot


----------



## sunburst1988 (26. Oktober 2020)

Die 3090 Strix OC war aber nie zu solchen Preisen bestellbar. Daher steht meine eben bei 1810€ statt der ~1650€ von Asus. Für das Model ist das sogar noch relativ günstig 

Dass die Xtreme unvernünftig ist brauchst du mir nicht sagen. Ich verzichte aber, aus verschiedenen Gründen, bei so vielen Dingen im Leben. Da s****** ich dieses Mal einfach mal drauf.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ja gut, bei den 3090ern sind die Preise eh "etwas anders".

Da is in der Tat deine 1810€ "nur" ~Pi mal Daumen 75€ mehr wie gerade auf der Asus Homepage steht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also noch weit weg von "Scalper-Preisen", wie über 2000€.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Oktober 2020)

schon witzig wie solche 1 Mann Projekte RTX und DLSS anbieten

aber große AAA Games es nicht gebacken bekommen (wenigstens DLSS wäre doch schön)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_i_wB76gvwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: hmmm aber irgendwas is da fishy

scheint nen ripoff von Manor Lords oder so ... ka


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Oktober 2020)

Interessant wie sich das auch auf die Farben/Kontrast ganz schön auswirkt. Sieht gut aus.  

Hab mir gerade das Video hier angesehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_i_wB76gvwE:4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheWatcher (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe eine Aorus 3090 Master und das Display ist sicher kein OLED. Bin mit der Karte absolut zufrieden. Sie ist unhörbar leise und die Temperaturen sind erstklassig.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Oktober 2020)

TheWatcher schrieb:


> und das Display ist sicher *kein OLED*


Damit sollte _die_ Frage auch geklärt sein. Danke.  

PS: Darf man fragen, was du für die Karte geblecht hast und woher bekommen ? 
Oder is das zu indiskret ? 

edit: Ach so ... es ist die Master, nicht die Xtreme. Die soll ja auch die "günstigere" Variante sein, warum die da auch immer noch mal unterscheiden(Binning ?).
Is da glaub ich ähnlich, wie bei Strix und Strix OC.


----------



## TheWatcher (26. Oktober 2020)

Nein, darfst ruhig fragen. Habe sie von Alternate für knapp 1900€ gekauft.

Die Xtreme ist leicht höher getaktet und hat 3x 8 PIN statt 2x 8 PIN wie bei der Master. Power Limit ist sicher auch höher, aber ich kenne den genauen Wert nicht. Da ich eh eher UV statt OV / OC mache, ist mir das Power Limit relativ egal. Daher lohnt sich die Xtreme für mich nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Oktober 2020)

TheWatcher schrieb:


> Da ich eh *eher UV* statt OV mache, ist mir das Power Limit relativ egal


Das macht Sinn ! Danke für die Infos.


----------



## sunburst1988 (26. Oktober 2020)

TheWatcher schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Aorus 3090 Master und das Display ist sicher kein OLED. Bin mit der Karte absolut zufrieden. Sie ist unhörbar leise und die Temperaturen sind erstklassig.


Das ist gut zu hören 

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke würde mir die Master auch reichen... Naja jetzt ist es auch egal.


----------



## TheWatcher (26. Oktober 2020)

Naja, mit der Xtreme machst du ja auch nichts falsch. Freu dich daher auf die Karte. Ist die beste Custom-Karte die ich je hatte und ich fand meine Strix OC 2080ti vorher schon sehr gut.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Oktober 2020)

Also hätt's letztens die Aorus Xtreme 3080 für 880€, anstatt 1100€ gegeben, zum Bestellen ab Lager, sofort lieferbar, hätt ich da wohl auch zugeschlagen, da ich nicht weiß, wie lange ich auf die Bestellung der Strix OC noch warten muss. Letztere hätte ich dann storniert.

Aber für _den_ Preisaufschlag: Nein, danke!

War ja aber eh innerhalb von 10 Minuten weg/gekauft, von wem auch immer zu dem Preis.

Hatte mich ja über den Kühler informiert, welcher sehr gut sein soll. Die Lüfter sehr leise, die Temps sehr gut.
Das Display wär' mir dann einfach egal, ob an, oder aus.

Bei mir hängt's einfach nur am Preis.
(400€ Aufpreis zum normalen 3080 Preis war mir too much)


edit:

Also wenn die Karte in 4k/High schon solche FPS bringt, freue ich mich auf die Lesitung für 1440p  :

Spoiler Alert: man sieht was vom Intro und Game Monster Hunter World(Iceborn):


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orR3El4qp28:8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Oktober 2020)

so...meine Karte ist da und die alte Übergangskarte Colorful GT 520 habe ich wieder raus^^ Das war ne echt rucklige angelegehnehti in AOE 3 mit lowest resolution und minimalst details keine 10fps^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2020)

Haha, also kann man zur Zeit glatt von der Größe auf die Leistung schließen.
Ich wusste schon immer .. man muss einfach den größ .. äh .. die Größte haben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Haha, also kann man zur Zeit glatt von der Größe auf die Leistung schließen.
> Ich wusste schon immer .. man muss einfach den größ .. äh .. die Größte haben.


Keine Ahnung.....aber die alte 520 da war schon unleidlich langsam...für meine Point and Clicks die ich aber nunmal hauptsächlich am PC Spiele hat sie aber gereicht und einen guten Dienst gemacht 

Aber AOE3 war ne Katastrophe^^


----------



## big-maec (26. Oktober 2020)

Na, dann spiel mal AOE III Definitive Edition mit deiner neuen Karte. Bin mal gespannt auf deine Antwort.


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Na, dann spiel mal AOE III Definitive Edition mit deiner neuen Karte. Bin mal gespannt auf deine Antwort.


Ich komm heute und morgen nicht dazu zu Spielen....aber ich geh doch davon aus dass das Spiel jetzt an meinem wqhd Monitor in 60hz läuft?
oder auch am 4K tv in 60hz? Die 144hz und 120hz Optionen sind mir garnicht sooooo wichtig


----------



## dmasiretteb (26. Oktober 2020)

An alle Ampere käufer man kann watch dogs Legion bereits laden:


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> An alle Ampere käufer man kann watch dogs Legion bereits laden:


Ja, aber leider bekommt man den Downloadseite erst 14 tage nach Erwerb der Karte zugesandt....meh....

andererseits werd ich das Spiel sowieso nicht spielen und den Code wohl verschenken.


----------



## dmasiretteb (26. Oktober 2020)

Echt? Ich hab meinen sofort bekommen von Equippr.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> so...meine Karte ist da und die alte Übergangskarte Colorful GT 520 habe ich wieder raus^^ Das war ne echt rucklige angelegehnehti in AOE 3 mit lowest resolution und minimalst details keine 10fps^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hab ich auch nur aber mit dem großen Klotz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Ja, aber leider bekommt man den Downloadseite erst 14 tage nach Erwerb der Karte zugesandt....meh....


In der Regel bekommst du die kurz nach Erwerb. Es steht aber tatsächlich so in den Bedingungen.


----------



## big-maec (26. Oktober 2020)

@Gurdi
Zur aktuellen Lage, den Text im Bild von HIZIR  könnte man auch umdichten : Unsere  Lage ist ernst. Bruder. Nvidia will uns bluten sehen!


----------



## HODENGNOM (26. Oktober 2020)

So - Der Backstein(3090FE) sitzt im Sliger SM580.
Die Belüftung ist kein Problem obwohl der hintere Lüfter teilweise an die Rückwand angrenzt.
Der Abstand reicht...und da oben und unten 2 (4) 140mm Lüfter die Warmluft absaugen 
Schon witzig das PSU im Vergleich.
Die andere GPU ist eine 2080ti StriX OC.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2020)

Krass, in dem kleinen Case willst du das Monster betreiben


----------



## dmasiretteb (26. Oktober 2020)

Vorbestellungen in Asien läuft schon.

Edit: puh was ich gerade erfahren habe, leute verkauft die ampere so schnell es geht. zum glück habe ich meine 3080 verkauft weil ich es befürchtet habe.


----------



## pietcux (26. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Vorbestellungen in Asien läuft schon.
> 
> Edit: puh was ich gerade erfahren habe, leute verkauft die ampere so schnell es geht. zum glück habe ich meine 3080 verkauft weil ich es befürchtet habe.


Na was soll uns dein Bild denn nun sagen?


Gurdi schrieb:


> Krass, in dem kleinen Case willst du das Monster betreiben


Meine 3080 TUF soll in einem Dan A4 laufen. Geht natürlich nur mit einer geringfügigen 15 mm Verbreiterung des Gehäuses.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2020)

Toll, nur noch zwei Tage und die T****** werden wieder mehr hier.

3070 Test kommt ja morgen, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2020)

Ja, Di. Ref, Do. Custom


----------



## dmasiretteb (26. Oktober 2020)

Das die Teile bald kommen werden wenn man in Asien schon vorbestellungen annimmt? Schlußfolgerungen sind ja nicht deine stärke.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Na was soll uns dein Bild denn nun sagen?
> 
> Meine 3080 TUF soll in einem Dan A4 laufen. Geht natürlich nur mit einer geringfügigen 15 mm Verbreiterung des Gehäuses.


Uff wie wollt Ihr die Dinger da kühlen....


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> An alle Ampere käufer man kann watch dogs Legion bereits laden:


Ja super. Danke für den Hinweis.

Ich musste bei Alternate auch nachhaken, des Codes wegen.


----------



## pietcux (26. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Ja super. Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Ich musste bei Alternate auch nachhaken, des Codes wegen.


Wenn du schon dabei bist, frag mal ob ich den Code auch schon kriegen könnte, bezahlt hab ich vor Wochen.....


Gurdi schrieb:


> Uff wie wollt Ihr die Dinger da kühlen....


Meine 2070 Super läuft auf 70% Power und mit ner 60-90 Fps Bremse. Dann jeht der allet, weeste. Mal sehen. Wenn es zu heiß wird kommt sie halt in den Dark Base Pro 900,  das passt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. Oktober 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Toll, nur noch zwei Tage und die T****** werden wieder mehr hier.


Wie hast du das herausgefunden? Der Name "better is AMD" ist doch so subtil gewählt...


Ich finde, nVidia schlägt gerade um sich wie ein ertrinkender im Wasser...




__





						Kommt GeForce RTX 3070 Ti in Kürze? – Hartware
					






					www.hartware.de


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2020)

Da braucht man nicht auf die Namen gucken.
Immer wieder die gleichen Leute.


----------



## HODENGNOM (26. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Krass, in dem kleinen Case willst du das Monster betreiben


Will ich nicht...das mach ich bereits.
Läuft super. Die Temperatur ist besser als mit der 2080ti^^
Hab sie allerdings (noch) nicht übertaktet...reicht ja so.
Powertarget hab ich auf 114% ...und das baby läuft mit durchschnittlich 1950mhz
1920-1980 (ohne oc)
Nicht übel....läuft mit 60-68 Grad.


----------



## dmasiretteb (26. Oktober 2020)

Wie viel Strom genehmigt sich eure 3080? In einem anderen thread meinte einer das Ampere 30 Watt braucht Idle. Ich habe die Gigaybte Gaming Oc sind so um die 17 Watt also genau das was Tests bescheinigt haben. Die Fe ist ja nochmals gut darunter. 30 ist schon viel


Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wie hast du das herausgefunden? Der Name "better is AMD" ist doch so subtil gewählt...
> 
> 
> Ich finde, nVidia schlägt gerade um sich wie ein ertrinkender im Wasser...
> ...


Namen sind doch Schall und Rauch habe eine 3080 eingebaut naja bis morgen da wird sei versendet da verkauft. Denke Amd hat diesmal tatsächlich was großes bevor ich es bereue spiele ich mit.

Gerade gesehen Watch dogs hat auch ein ultra hd texture pack hoffentlich wird das der 3080 nicht zu viel


----------



## big-maec (27. Oktober 2020)

Danke Gurdi für die Morgenlektüre.









						GeForce RTX 3090 übertakten - Tipps und Hinweise für den Elektro-Grill im Winter | igor´sLAB
					

Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte zeitnah zum Launch mehrere GeForce RTX 3090 ergattern (F5-Skills!) und war auch so freundlich, einiges an Zeit zu investieren, um Euch mit neuen Erkenntnissen…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> für die Morgenlektüre




Scheint ja alles komplett diesmal nicht so der Burner zu sein, bei Ampere.
Braucht man auch keine Strix OC, wenn man die nicht OCen kann, bzw. es nix bringt, außer 2 fps.

Eigentlich hat AMD noch nie so gute Chancen gehabt, für ihren Start.
Auch wegen der sehr schlechten Lieferbarkeit/Verfügbarkeit von Ampere.
Dazu wohl noch deutlich mehr Speicher.

Manche überlegen hier im Forum doch echt sogar schon ihren G-sync Monitor zu verkaufen und komplett auf Freesync/AMD zu wechseln. 
Das will schon was heißen.

Nach Turing, welche recht "zurückhaltend" aufgenommen wurden, scheint ja Ampere auch nicht gerade eine Freudenfeuer zu entfachen.  Eher ein Stromverbrauchslagerfeuer. 



Ich seh das alles nich so eng. Ich schau einfach ob ich _mein Ziel_ mit dem Produkt erreichen kann, kann ich, feddich.  


Manche scheinen auch irgendwie gar kein bestimmtes Ziel vor Augen zu haben(z.B. X fps, in Y Auflösung), sondern wollen irgendwie diffus immer nur "das Beste" haben, oder für irgend etwas unbestimmtes in der Zukunft "gerüstet" sein.
So ein Quark. Das hat fast _nie_ funktioniert.

In 2 Jahren gibt's wieder was Besseres/Schnelleres und danach in 2 Jahren wieder. Dann is der jetzt neue Kram halt Altschrott, *egal wie viel Speicher da dran klebt*. Selbst mit 96GB wäre eine 3090 dann "veralteter Kram".
Als wenn man sowas verhindern könnte, wenn man irgendwie was für "zukünftig" kauft.

Naja... ich lass mal alle sich auf die Zukunft vorbereiten und kaufe statt dessen für jetzt.
Mich nervt nur, dass halt das, was man bestellt hat, einfach nicht kommt.
*Das* ist für mich das größte Ärgernis. 
Die Verfügbarkeit.

Die Warterei macht einen "kirre".

Den Rest seh ich gar nicht so wild.
Aber ich brauche ja auch nix für 4k/UHD. Vielleicht bleibt man dabei dann eh entspannter, wenn's nur für WQHD(und nicht mal UWQHD) sein soll.


----------



## Anthropos (27. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> *Das* ist für mich das größte Ärgernis.
> Die Verfügbarkeit


Das und die daraus resultierenden unverschämten Preise.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Oktober 2020)

Ja, wobei mein Bestellerpreis gar nicht so schlimm war, wenn man ihn im Lichte des early adopter Aufschlags sieht.
Klar dass man Anfangs immer drauf zahlt.

So lange man noch auswählen konnte, wo man bestellt, konnte man ja noch recht humane Preise wählen.
Die hier meist beworbenen Apotheken mal ausgenommen. 

PS: Für eine Strix OC ging das eigentlich noch inkl. early adopter Aufschlag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleichzeitig lag der Preis bei Caseking z.B. um ~100€ höher.
Bei Alternate sah es nur leicht besser aus, als bei Caseking.

Und das hier wäre eigentlich ein recht normaler Startpreis für die Strix OC gewesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Preis von heute, auf der Asus Webseite, aber halt nicht  verfügbar).

Die knapp 1000€ die manch anderer Händler haben wollte, waren schon sehr hoch.

Und von den Scalpern reden wir erst gar nicht. 


Wie gesagt: _Mein_ Hauptproblem is wirklich nur das einfach nicht geliefert wird, bzw. _werden kann_.


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2020)

@dmasiretteb 

Wie klein und wie langsam ist Dein Monitor?
Ich kann die Strom-Aufnahme zwischen 25 und 35W Variieren, indem ich am 4K Monitor zwischen 60 und 144Hz hin und her schalte. Eventuell wird das ja bei einem WQHD oder einem FHD-Monitor noch weniger. Hab ich jetzt nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Wenn du schon dabei bist, frag mal ob ich den Code auch schon kriegen könnte, bezahlt hab ich vor Wochen.....


Das würde mich wundern. Du könntest danach ja einfach stornieren  

@Gurdi Wievielfach MSAA stellst du da bitte ein um die Karte so in die Knie zu zwingen? Normal ist das nicht...


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2020)

Ja klar dass ist natürlich nur Spaß und nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, ich dachte mir beim ersten starten von AOE3 5k und 200% Resolutionscale werden schon passen bei dem alten Schinken mit dem Ding  

Tatsächlich ist AOE3 mit der hohen Shaderlast aber sogar in 5k deutlich fordernder als Beispielsweise Forza. Die 5k benötige ich tatsächlich wegen DSR.


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> @dmasiretteb
> 
> Wie klein und wie langsam ist Dein Monitor?
> Ich kann die Strom-Aufnahme zwischen 25 und 35W Variieren, indem ich am 4K Monitor zwischen 60 und 144Hz hin und her schalte. Eventuell wird das ja bei einem WQHD oder einem FHD-Monitor noch weniger. Hab ich jetzt nicht ausprobiert.


Ich habe tatsächlich 32 Zoll bei 144Hz.

Wann geht der Test Online für die 3070? Denke wird zwar langweilig aber hey bis morgen muss ich die Zeit totschlagen


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2020)

Schalt am Desktop auf 60Hz und die Stromaufnahme sinkt.


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

Edit  sorry aber pcgh zickt gerade daher gelöscht. hat alles 5 mal gepostet.

spart nur 2 Watt aber was viel schlimmer ist ist das geruckel bei nur 60 hz.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Oktober 2020)

"Jesus. A new spec of GA102, between 3080 and 3090."

"GA102-250-A1, 9984FP32, 384bits GD6X"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1320995351415828480

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

Das deutet daraufhin das die 6800XT genau da landet.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "Jesus. A new spec of GA102, between 3080 and 3090."
> 
> "GA102-250-A1, 9984FP32, 384bits GD6X"




Die können mich langsam mal, mit ihren ganzen Zwischenschrittlösungsvorschlaggerüchten. 

Ich bleib einfach bei meiner Bestellung, denn das is was ich brauche/haben will und feddich.

Von dem ganzen Rest was so berichtet wird und was _auch heute_ und die nächsten 3 Tage(AMD vs. 3070/80/90 usw. ) wieder breit getreten wird und an Grabenkämpfen abgeht ... mir latte macchiato. 

Vielleicht klink' ich mich besser mal aus und lese aus 2. Reihe weiter ... unterhaltsam is das ja schon, wenn man an Gaminghardware interessiert ist. 

PS: Irgendwas stimmt grad nicht mit dem Forum. Ich krieg immer Meldungen, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist und dann is irgendwas doppelt, bzw. zusammengefügt. Ach egal ...
Ich mach mal ne Pause.


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

Unglaubliche Story, hab jetzt bei Alternate, obwohl nicht lagernd meine Bestellung von der 3090 tuf non OC auf die Ventus OC 3090 ändern lassen, die auch nicht lagernd war. 20 Min später das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich dreh ab, fast 6 Wochen gewartet und so einfach kann es sein.. E-Mail kam auch schon mit der Sendungsnummer.


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Unglaubliche Story, hab jetzt bei Alternate, obwohl nicht lagernd meine Bestellung von der 3090 tuf non OC auf die Ventus OC 3090 ändern lassen, die auch nicht lagernd war. 20 Min später das hier:
> 
> Ich dreh ab, fast 6 Wochen gewartet und so einfach kann es sein.. E-Mail kam auch schon mit der Sendungsnummer.


Sehr geil! 
Viel Spaß mit der Karte!

Meine Hoffnung liegt auch eher bei Alternate.
Nie wieder Caseking...

P.S: Deine Signatur ist jetzt veraltet


----------



## I3ooTz (27. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> Viel Spaß mit der Karte!
> 
> Meine Hoffnung liegt auch eher bei Alternate.
> Nie wieder Caseking...


Mich schrecken die Bewertungen von Alternate, bzgl. Service, extrem ab.
Hast du oder habt ihr bereits Erfahrung mit Alternate?


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> Mich schrecken die Bewertungen von Alternate, bzgl. Service, extrem ab.
> Hast du oder habt ihr bereits Erfahrung mit Alternate?


Ich war bisher immer absolut zufrieden, meine Anfrage zur Änderung wurde in 20 min bearbeitet und dann auch gleich kommissioniert. Wie geil ist das den. Sonst sind Sie immer über social Media usw. erreichbar und bisher wurde alle meine Probleme, wenn ich denn mal welche hatte schnell und zügig bearbeitet und als Entschädigung gabs auch mal einen 50€ Gutschein, wenn was nicht so geklappt hat wie versprochen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Oktober 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> Mich schrecken die Bewertungen von Alternate, bzgl. Service, extrem ab.
> Hast du oder habt ihr bereits Erfahrung mit Alternate?


Ich muss zuegeben, dass ich mit dem Service dort bisher wenig zu tun hatte. Allerdings geht die Lieferung meist extrem schnell. Das Einzige, das ich bemängeln könnte wären die meist etwas höheren Preise.

Die letzten Jahre war ich daher meist bei Mindfactory, die machen aber leider keine Vorbestellungen bei Ampere. Daher ist es schwierig da eine Bestellung raus zu bekommen...


----------



## I3ooTz (27. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich war bisher immer absolut zufrieden, meine Anfrage zur Änderung wurde in 20 min bearbeitet und dann auch gleich kommissioniert. Wie geil ist das den. Sonst sind Sie immer über social Media usw. erreichbar und bisher wurde alle meine Probleme, wenn ich denn mal welche hatte schnell und zügig bearbeitet und als Entschädigung gabs auch mal einen 50€ Gutschein, wenn was nicht so geklappt hat wie versprochen.


Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Hmm, die negativen Bewertungen bei Trustpilot sind schon ziemlich erschreckend. Aber schelchte Bewertungen gibt es ja überall.
Ich warte jetzt sowieso noch Big Navi ab. Falls mich das nicht catched, werde ich vielleicht mal eine Vorbestellung bei Alternate in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
> Hmm, die negativen Bewertungen bei Trustpilot sind schon ziemlich erschreckend. Aber schelchte Bewertungen gibt es ja überall.
> Ich warte jetzt sowieso noch Big Navi ab. Falls mich das nicht catched, werde ich vielleicht mal eine Vorbestellung bei Alternate in Erwägung ziehen.


Naja, man muss immer den Hintergrund kennen. Aktuell haben die Shops sich nicht mit ihrem Verhalten geegenüber Vorbestellungen (Ampere) mit Ruhm bekleckert. Daher werden viele einfach mal aus Frust negatives geschrieben haben und dann gibts noch die, die immer und alles auszusetzen haben. Die die Zufrieden sind, schreiben i.d.R auch keine Bewertungen.
Also ich kann dir mit guten gewissen Alternate empfehlen, aber du solltest wissen, dass die immer ein paar Euro teurer sind, als z.B. Mindfactory. I.d.R. wirst du bei Problemen direkt Hilfe bekommen (hatte äußerst selten welche, wenn dann nicht von Alternate verursacht), empfehlenswert ist immer auf Facebook das Social Media Team anzuschreiben, die sind wirklich bemüht und flink deine Angelegenheiten zu klären.
Ansonsten wenn alles normal läuft, wovon ich ausgehe,  ist die Ware meistens am nächsten Tag da und immer im tadellosen Zustand.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> Mich schrecken die Bewertungen von Alternate, bzgl. Service, extrem ab.
> Hast du oder habt ihr bereits Erfahrung mit Alternate?


Ich kaufe seit Jahren bei Alternate. Bisher nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## I3ooTz (27. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das stimmt. 
Um ein paar Euros mehr oder weniger, geht es mir nicht. Danke aber für die Info.
Habe keine Social Media Accounts, also würde der Service bzgl. Social Media Team auf FB wegfallen. Extra einen FB Acc dafür erstellen kommt nicht in Frage.

Ich lese eben Bewertung wie diese...

"was für ein disaster...
habe mehrere artikel bestellt.
bestellung kam bei mir NIE an, ware liegt in einem ups-shop. alternate behauptet eine rückholung veranlasst zu haben, diese hat jedoch seitens alternate nie statt gefunden. nach rücksprache mit ups muss der verkäufer, also alternate nach nun 14 tagen eine nachforschung einleiten. alternate weigert sich eine nachforschung zu veranlassen und weigert sich mein geld zu erstatten. anwalt wurde bereits eingeschalten..

aufgrund der inkompetenz, mangeldem kundensupport und scheinbar finanziellem betrug seitens alternate, rate ich JEDEM ab bei alternate einzukaufen! wenn ihr geld beim fenster raus hauen wollt, dann seid ihr bei alternate richtig... ansonsten kann ich memorypc.de wärmsten empfehlen. super kundensupport, super schnelle lieferung und tolle pc systeme. habe nachdem alternate disaster dort meinen gaming pc erworben und bin mehr als zufrieden.

alternate wünsche ich in konkurs zu gehen, solch ein unternehmen braucht keiner"

Die schrecken schon ab.
Aber vielleicht verändert sich die Liefersituation bis zu meiner Entscheidung ja auch.


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte bis jetzt defektes RAM und eine defekte Graka von Alternate.
Beim RAM ging die RMA relativ schnell und Problemlos. Bei der Graka damals war es eher ein Krampf, es hat 6 Wochen gedauert bis ich eine funktionierende Ersatz AMD 7970 hatte. Aber auch das muss man Alternate nicht unbedingt ankreiden, die machen ja auch nix weiter als die defekten Karten zum Hersteller weiter zu schicken. Und wenn der lange braucht um den Defekt festzustellen und die Karte zu ersetzen, dann kann da Alternate wenig für.

Meine 3090 und mehrere Titanen waren wen ich mich recht erinnere auch von Alternate. Denen verdanke ich das ich am 29.09. schon eine 3090 hatte.


----------



## I3ooTz (27. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kaufe seit Jahren bei Alternate. Bisher nie Probleme gehabt.


Danke für die Info!


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt.
> Um ein paar Euros mehr oder weniger, geht es mir nicht. Danke aber für die Info.
> Habe keine Social Media Accounts, also würde der Service bzgl. Social Media Team auf FB wegfallen. Extra einen FB Acc dafür erstellen kommt nicht in Frage.
> 
> ...


Das glaube ich nicht. Warum holt der nicht die Ware und schickt sie mit nem Retouren Label zurück? Seit wann muss Alternate eine Rückholung veranlassen, normal ist eine offizielle Annahme Verweigerung und dann wundert mich die Tatsache mit UPS, hab noch nie gesehen das man UPS auswählen kann? Bisher alles mit DHL bekommen, Express und non Express.
Mit dem Anwalt drohen viele schnell, weil Sie glauben i-welche Sonderrechte zu genießen und Rückfragen/ Prüfungen als Angriff auf ihre Persönlichkeit empfinden. Bin mir sicher das Alternate erstmal prüfen wollte was mit der Ware im Paketshop ist, bevor Sie i-was zurück bezahlen.

Habe schon schlechte Bewertungen zu meinen Geschäft bekommen, mit erfunden Vorkommnissen von Kunden, mit denen ich nie eine Geschäftsbeziehung hatte, weil ich gar kein Angebot für Sie habe, sowie anbieten kann.#
Bsp. Friseur Salon bewerte mich schlecht, weil die Dienstleistung schlecht erbracht sei. Ich biete aber ausschließlich nur IT Infrastruktur und administrative DL für Praxen bzw. medizinische Produkte an. Der Salon muss wohl mal angefragt haben und ich habe abgelehnt, weil ich mit sowas nix am Hut habe.

Um das abzukürzen, abgesehen von der Ampere Problematik, sind folgende Shops in sachen Hardware definitiv Serös und gut. 

Mindfactory, Alternate, Caseking, 

danach kommen Shops wie Cyberport, Computeruniverse usw.


----------



## C_17 (27. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia „GA102-250“: Gerücht zu Big-Navi-Konter zwischen RTX 3080 und 3090
					

Nvidias Reaktion auf Big Navi wird offenbar ausgeweitet: Mit dem GA102-250 soll eine Variante zwischen RTX 3080 und 3090 in Arbeit sein.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Ich warte morgen noch den Release von AMD ab und wenn die technischen Aspekte stimmen und die Preise, wird zumindest erstmal meine 3080 TUF 10GB storniert bei Cyberport und mal noch 1-2 Monate gewartet.
Bei dem ganzen hin und her, kann man als Kunde momentan wirklich nicht beruhigt einkaufen.


----------



## Duvar (27. Oktober 2020)

Ihr müsst auch bei den CPUs auf High End Qualitätsware setzen^^





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1321027062262419456

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin quasi Premiumkunde bei Alternate,ich bestelle da im Schnitt für mehrer tausend Euro im Jahr und bin seit etwa 12 Jahren da Kunde.
Ich hab noch nie Ärger mit denen gehabt,die Hotline ist nur seit einigen Jahren total überlastet, das nervt nur noch. Aber das wird Absicht sein wie bei den meisten Händlern,die wollen das nicht mehr.

Zum neuen GA 102:
Nvidi scheint ja ganz schön der Stift zu gehen. Bin mal gespann wie die bei der mageren Ausbeute vom GA 102 den auch noch so breit splitten wollen. Lustig sind ja die 12GB jetzt, irgendwie verarscht man damit schon ein wenig seine eigenen Kunden....


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

Ist geplant


----------



## OmasHighendPC (27. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich bleib einfach bei meiner Bestellung, denn das is was ich brauche/haben will und feddich.


mein Reden! Anfang Dezember sollte meine 3080 Strix OC hier ankommen (sind jetzt nur noch ca. 5 Wochen)


----------



## RNG_AGESA (27. Oktober 2020)

der fight wird auf dem rücken armer enthusiasten ausgetragen. nicht mehr witzig was da abgeht


----------



## I3ooTz (27. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich bin quasi Premiumkunde bei Alternate,ich bestelle da im Schnitt für mehrer tausend Euro im Jahr und bin seit etwa 12 Jahren da Kunde.
> Ich hab noch nie Ärger mit denen gehabt,die Hotline ist nur seit einigen Jahren total überlastet, das nervt nur noch. Aber das wird Absicht sein wie bei den meisten Händlern,die wollen das nicht mehr.
> 
> Zum neuen GA 102:
> Nvidi scheint ja ganz schön der Stift zu gehen. Bin mal gespann wie die bei der mageren Ausbeute vom GA 102 den auch noch so breit splitten wollen. Lustig sind ja die 12GB jetzt, irgendwie verarscht man damit schon ein wenig seine eigenen Kunden....


Das mit der Hotline versteh ich ja, aber dann brauch man eine Alternative.
Gibts da, abgesehen vom Social Media Team etwas?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2020)

Ja klar du erstellst ein Ticket und eine Retoure wird automatisch erstellt.Wenn dann noch Punkte offen sind schreibst du das dabei oder wendest dich direkt per Kundenformular an die.Die Antworten ziemlich zügig und sind auch meist sehr kulant. Ich hatte die letzten 3 Jahre meine ich etwa 10 Retouren,alle liefen einwandfrei.


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> Das mit der Hotline versteh ich ja, aber dann brauch man eine Alternative.
> Gibts da, abgesehen vom Social Media Team etwas?


Emai, sie antworten auch da recht schnell, klar das man im Juli schnellere antworten bekommt, als am Black Friday. Liegt einfach an der Last. Bei mir funzt das so gut... Siehe Ventus tuf tausch. 20 min hat das gebraucht.


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

Chinese JD Retail Outlet Only Able To Sell Less Than 1000 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Units in October, Fake Sales Figures Reported
					

China's biggest retail outlet, JD.com, shipped less than 1000 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 custom graphics cards in October so far.




					wccftech.com
				




Wie viele Bäume huang auf dem gewissen hat bei dem Paperlaunch


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Wie viele Bäume huang auf dem gewissen hat bei dem Paperlaunch


daS iSt KeIN pAPerLauNcH. vIeLE hABen SChoN ihRE kARten! 




Edit: Bei Twitter schreibt gerade einer, dass seine 3090 Strix OC, die er am 24.09. um 15:04 bei Caseking bestellt hat, immernoch nicht verschickt ist.


----------



## I3ooTz (27. Oktober 2020)

Dann verlass ich mich mal auf euch


----------



## GuterUser112 (27. Oktober 2020)

Musste meine RTX 3090 Ichill X4 von Inno3d bereits zurückschicken, das Teil kam mit nem defekten seitlichen Lüfter und ist verdammt laut. 
Jetzt kann ich wieder warten bis irgendwo etwas auf Lager ist.


----------



## NuVirus (27. Oktober 2020)

Meine Strix 3080 ist bei Cyberport seit Releasetag für ca. 835€ offen, mal sehen was ich mit der mache sollte diese irgendwann geliefert werden (bräuchte noch ein neues Netzteil dann) oder denkt ihr mit Undervolting und einem Doppelkabel das mir Be Quiet mal fürs E10 geliefert hat kann ich die auch betreiben?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Oktober 2020)

oh es ist ja Winterzeit ...

da kommt das Review ja schon in ner halben Stunde



Assinss Greed xD





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1321066220528062469

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> oh es ist ja Winterzeit ...
> 
> da kommt das Review ja schon in ner halben Stunde
> 
> ...



Die 3070 wäre mit 10GB m.M.n. im Sweetspot. Leistung ok, Ram ok. Aber mit 8 Gb, aber 2080Ti Leistung iwie total Fail...


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Die 3070 wäre mit 10GB m.M.n. im Sweetspot. Leistung ok, Ram ok. Aber mit 8 Gb, aber 2080Ti Leistung iwie total Fail...


 Erinnert mich leicht an die 2080...


----------



## NuVirus (27. Oktober 2020)

naja wenn die 3080 etwas im Preis sinkt wenn dann irgendwann nächstes Jahr gut lieferbar ist kann man eigl wenig gegen sagen - außer AMD haut richtig was raus bei Leistung VRAM und Preis.

die 3080Ti mit 12GB über die es ja Gerüchte gibt wäre für mich wohl ziemlich ideal, die 2GB helfen doch einen sich sicherer zu fühlen was die Zukunft angeht wobei 20GB natürlich besser wären aber alles auch ne Preisfrage.


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

Startseite
					

Asus - Grafikkarten / Videoschnittkarten




					www.future-x.de
				




3070 auf lager schnapper


----------



## artorias (27. Oktober 2020)

Mit Alternate als Shop habe ich bisher wenige Probleme gehabt. Lediglich das Abwickeln einer Retoure (besonders bei Grafikkarten) haben die irgendwie nicht so drauf. Bei der Retoure meiner 980TI habe ich glaube ich 5 Wochen gewartet und dann kam die Karte Kommentarlos zurück und lief wieder. Was genau da jetzt gemacht wurde oder ob es ne komplett neue Karte war, keiner wusste irgendwas. Ich weiß es bis heute nicht . Jedenfalls lief die Karte wieder rund und daher hatte ich keine großen Ambitionen da nachzuforschen.

Der einzige große Shop, der wirklich gar nicht geht, ist Mindfactory. Ich habe dort mal ein NT bestellt, welches defekt ankam (so heftiges Fiepen, ich dachte das fliegt gleich in die Luft). Foto von Seriennummer gemacht und zurückgeschickt. Eine Woche später kommt das NT zurück (angeblich ein komplett neues). Nach dem Anschließen direkt wieder Fiepen, Seriennummer natürlich exakt die gleiche. Daher habe ich das NT dann erneut zurückgeschickt. Dann eine Woche später, das gleiche Spiel. Angeblich neues NT. Direkt erstmal die SN gecheckt und siehe da, erneut die gleiche Nummer (und natürlich fiepen). Wieder zurückgeschickt und mitgeteilt, dass das nächste Schreiben vom Anwalt kommt, wenn MF wieder so nen Scheiß abziehen will. Nächste Woche kommt das Paket an und endlich ein neues NT mit neuer SN und keinem nervigem Fiepen. Ich habs trotzdem wieder eingepackt und zurückgeschickt. Als würde ich nach so einer Nummer noch irgendwas behalten von denen 
Seitdem habe ich da auch nie wieder irgendwas bestellt. Wenn ich mich zwischen MF und dem Amazon Marketplace entscheiden müsste, würde ich glaube ich bei Amazon bestellen. Da ist man dann wenigstens drauf eingestellt, dass da nur Mist bei rauskommt. Nie wieder MF. Nichtmal umsonst.


Mein Rechner ist inzwischen fast fertig. Eine 3090 von Zotac unter Wasser mit dem Block von Alphacool. Ich komme nur einfach nciht dazu, mich mit dem Kabelsalat zu befassen (CPU/GPU/AGB RGB und noch 9 Lüfter mit jeweils zwei Kabeln). Es ist einfach nur eine Tortur und man vergisst so schnell, welches Kabel woher kommt und wohin muss. Und diese RGB Kabel irgendwo zusammengesteckt werden und ständig rausrutschen

Ich persönlich finde aber, dass die Karten der vorigen Generationen wesentlich besser unter Wasser aussehen. Die Platine der 3090 ist so winzig, dass der WaKüBlock auch irgendwie ein bisschen verloren aussieht. Unter Wasser machen die 3000er Karten, zumindest optisch, eine etwas schlechtere Figur als die 1000er, 2000er Gen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

artorias schrieb:


> Mit Alternate als Shop habe ich bisher wenige Probleme gehabt. Lediglich das Abwickeln einer Retoure (besonders bei Grafikkarten) haben die irgendwie nicht so drauf. Bei der Retoure meiner 980TI habe ich glaube ich 5 Wochen gewartet und dann kam die Karte Kommentarlos zurück und lief wieder. Was genau da jetzt gemacht wurde oder ob es ne komplett neue Karte war, keiner wusste irgendwas. Ich weiß es bis heute nicht . Jedenfalls lief die Karte wieder rund und daher hatte ich keine großen Ambitionen da nachzuforschen.
> 
> Der einzige große Shop, der wirklich gar nicht geht, ist Mindfactory. Ich habe dort mal ein NT bestellt, welches defekt ankam (so heftiges Fiepen, ich dachte das fliegt gleich in die Luft). Foto von Seriennummer gemacht und zurückgeschickt. Eine Woche später kommt das NT zurück (angeblich ein komplett neues). Nach dem Anschließen direkt wieder Fiepen, Seriennummer natürlich exakt die gleiche. Daher habe ich das NT dann erneut zurückgeschickt. Dann eine Woche später, das gleiche Spiel. Angeblich neues NT. Direkt erstmal die SN gecheckt und siehe da, erneut die gleiche Nummer (und natürlich fiepen). Wieder zurückgeschickt und mitgeteilt, dass das nächste Schreiben vom Anwalt kommt, wenn MF wieder so nen Scheiß abziehen will. Nächste Woche kommt das Paket an und endlich ein neues NT mit neuer SN und keinem nervigem Fiepen. Ich habs trotzdem wieder eingepackt und zurückgeschickt. Als würde ich nach so einer Nummer noch irgendwas behalten von denen
> Seitdem habe ich da auch nie wieder irgendwas bestellt. Wenn ich mich zwischen MF und dem Amazon Marketplace entscheiden müsste, würde ich glaube ich bei Amazon bestellen. Da ist man dann wenigstens drauf eingestellt, dass da nur Mist bei rauskommt. Nie wieder MF. Nichtmal umsonst.
> ...


Naja, die Shops schicken die auch nur an den Hersteller zurück. Wenn der 5 Wochen braucht, liegts nicht am Shop...


dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Startseite
> 
> 
> Asus - Grafikkarten / Videoschnittkarten
> ...


WTF, da kannst dann auch gleich nen Scalper 3080 Angebot annehmen...


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

amd erlöst uns morgen. dann wird die 3070 auch keine 500 wert sein mit 8gb.


----------



## I3ooTz (27. Oktober 2020)

Bin echt mal gespannt auf das AMD Event morgen 
Bei Mindfactory hab ich bisher noch nichts bestellt.
Hab meine Hardware bisher nur bei Amazon(Prime) oder Jacob(Die haben einen Shop in meiner Nähe) bestellt. Da war ich mir immer sicher, dass ich Probleme schnell geklärt bekomme.


----------



## big-maec (27. Oktober 2020)

Wer möchte kann zuschlagen

Schon wieder weg.


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Oktober 2020)

Wieder von ASUS direkt?

Ich finde es ganz schön frech, dass bei vielen Shops ewig lange Warteschlange sind und Asus ihre wenigen vorhandenen Karten einfach direkt an den schnellsten verticken.

Ich hab heute die verdammte Seite den ganzen Tag immer mal wieder aktuallisiert und es vor ner halben Stunde doch aufgegeben. Himmel, Ar*** und Zwirn


----------



## big-maec (27. Oktober 2020)

War Bora Computer über Amazon  Asus 3090 ROG Strix. Angeblich 13 Stück aber die waren  ruck zuck weg.


----------



## sunburst1988 (27. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> War Bora Computer über Amazon  Asus 3090 ROG Strix. Angeblich 13 Stück aber die waren  ruck zuck weg.


Mh ok. Wo auch immer die so viele her bekommen haben wollen.

Echt zum Mäuse melken das Ganze...


----------



## NuVirus (27. Oktober 2020)

1 lieferung wahrscheinlich und vorher nicht gelistet und dann lagernd zum teuren preis anbieten


----------



## pietcux (27. Oktober 2020)

Habe heute mal Alternate wg meiner 3080 TUF OC angerufen. Erstmal hat der Sachbearbeiter gelacht als er die Bestellung aufgemacht hat. Ach ne 3080 lach. Dann hat er gemeint, ja sie hätten Ware bekommen, aber für mich würde es diesmal noch nicht reichen.


----------



## Anthropos (27. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Erstmal hat der Sachbearbeiter gelacht als er die Bestellung aufgemacht hat. Ach ne 3080 lach.


Rückblickend betrachtet war das der Moment, als er sich zur Tat entschloss!


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Habe heute mal Alternate wg meiner 3080 TUF OC angerufen. Erstmal hat der Sachbearbeiter gelacht als er die Bestellung aufgemacht hat. Ach ne 3080 lach. Dann hat er gemeint, ja sie hätten Ware bekommen, aber für mich würde es diesmal noch nicht reichen.


Wenn du auch mit einem anderen Model Leben kannst, hab heute meine Tuf non OC 3090 Bestellung vom Support auf eine andere, also die Ventus OC 3090 ändern lassen, weil ich spekulierte das diese "Budget" Modelle aufgrund ihrer immer wieder erscheinenden Verfügbarkeit, besser zu bekommen sind.
Tja, besser hätte es nicht laufen können, obwohl die Ventus nicht lagernd im Shop angezeigt war, kam  20 min nach dem ich meine Anfrage zur Änderung der Bestellung rauschickte, die Versandbenachrichtigung.
DHL, hat sich vorhin auf morgen angekündigt. So wie es aussieht, hab ich morgen endlich wieder eine Graka, seit dem 10.09.
Meine Tuf hatte ich übrigens am 24.09. um 15:05 bestellt, anscheinend produziert Asus mit den vorhandenen Chips nur Strixx OC Versionen, deswegen sind die aktuell besser zu bekommen als die Tufs, Auch einer der Gründe warum ich das probieren wollte...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (27. Oktober 2020)

die rote fraktion dreht langsam eindeutig frei, ADHS oder so. morgen wird ritalin erwartet. 3 kreuze...

es bleibt spannend


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2020)

@Metamorph83 Wird Zeit dass du wieder ne Karte bekommst, bevor du uns noch depressiv wirst.


----------



## big-maec (27. Oktober 2020)

Was will uns NV damit sagen?  Demnächst verfügbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (27. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Wenn du auch mit einem anderen Model Leben kannst, hab heute meine Tuf non OC 3090 Bestellung vom Support auf eine andere, also die Ventus OC 3090 ändern lassen, weil ich spekulierte das diese "Budget" Modelle aufgrund ihrer immer wieder erscheinenden Verfügbarkeit, besser zu bekommen sind.
> Tja, besser hätte es nicht laufen können, obwohl die Ventus nicht lagernd im Shop angezeigt war, kam  20 min nach dem ich meine Anfrage zur Änderung der Bestellung rauschickte, die Versandbenachrichtigung.
> DHL, hat sich vorhin auf morgen angekündigt. So wie es aussieht, hab ich morgen endlich wieder eine Graka, seit dem 10.09.
> Meine Tuf hatte ich übrigens am 24.09. um 15:05 bestellt, anscheinend produziert Asus mit den vorhandenen Chips nur Strixx OC Versionen, deswegen sind die aktuell besser zu bekommen als die Tufs, Auch einer der Gründe warum ich das probieren wollte...



Ändere die Signatur lieber wieder. Nicht dass das noch ein schlechtes Omen ist 

Ne, Spaß ^^

Kommt die Karte unter Wasser?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Was will uns NV damit sagen?  Demnächst verfügbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Sie irgendwas vorm AMD Launch da rein schreiben mussten, das wollten Sie uns damit sagen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

%product-title% kaufen
					

Großes %brandid% Sortiment ➤ %product-title% ✚ Expresslieferung ✓ Versandkostenfrei ab 69 €




					www.conrad.at


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ändere die Signatur lieber wieder. Nicht dass das noch ein schlechtes Omen ist
> 
> Ne, Spaß ^^
> 
> Kommt die Karte unter Wasser?


Sehr warscheinlich, wenns nen anständigen Block dafür gibt...
Hatte gerade einen aus dem HWL Forum hier, der bei mir in der Region arbeitet aber aus dem Raum Hannover kommt und seine Strixx unbedingt mal antesten wollte. Da der Rechner aber nicht hier ist, suchte er jemanden bei dem er es das Monster mal auspacken konnte. Hab ihn angeboten das bei mir zu machen.. Was für ein brachiales Teil, brutal...


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

ASUS Onlineshop
					

Verbessertes Design ✓ NVIDIA Ampere Streaming-Multiprozessoren ✓ rekordverdächtiger Kühlleistung ✓ Axial-Tech-Lüfterdesign ▻ Jetzt kaufen!




					webshop.asus.com


----------



## pietcux (27. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> ASUS Onlineshop
> 
> 
> Verbessertes Design ✓ NVIDIA Ampere Streaming-Multiprozessoren ✓ rekordverdächtiger Kühlleistung ✓ Axial-Tech-Lüfterdesign ▻ Jetzt kaufen!
> ...


Alder.....leider brauche ich die Tuf. Die Strix ist zu lang für den DAN A4...


----------



## dmasiretteb (27. Oktober 2020)

Soon tm


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

@Reaper896 Glaub du bist der einzige der die Doppeldeutigkeit gelesen hat. Gerade nochmal gelesen was ich da geschrieben habe, könnte gerade aus einem anderen Forum stammen


----------



## blautemple (27. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Sehr warscheinlich, wenns nen anständigen Block dafür gibt...
> Hatte gerade einen aus dem HWL Forum hier, der bei mir in der Region arbeitet aber aus dem Raum Hannover kommt und seine Strixx unbedingt mal antesten wollte. Da der Rechner aber nicht hier ist, suchte er jemanden bei dem er es das Monster mal auspacken konnte. Hab ihn angeboten das bei mir zu machen.. Was für ein brachiales Teil, brutal...



Ich glaube aktuell gibt es nur Bykski und Alphaschrott und ich denke mal EK wird auch noch was bringen.

Die Strix ist schon sexuell muss ich sagen. Zum benchen unter Wasser wären die 480W echt geil. Da sind die 375W von meiner TUF leider etwas wenig. Aber morgen kommt erstmal AMD, dann werde ich ja sehen was ich mache ^^


----------



## Reaper896 (27. Oktober 2020)

@Metamorph83 
Er darf auch gern mal bei mir vorbeischauen 😂
Ist leider schon Staub trocken und benötigt das brachiale Teil damit die  FPS wieder flutschen👻


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> @Reaper896 Glaub du bist der einzige der die Doppeldeutigkeit gelesen hat. Gerade nochmal gelesen was ich da geschrieben habe, könnte gerade aus einem anderen Forum stammen


Jetzt hab ichs auch verstanden, du Schlingel 










						AV-Receiver: HDMI 2.1 Bug macht Probleme mit Xbox Series X & RTX 3000
					

Fehlerhafte HDMI-2.1-Chips in AV-Receivern führen zu Problemen bei der Bildübertragung mit der Xbox Series X und GeForce RTX 3000.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Liegt rein am AVR.


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

Reaper896 schrieb:


> @Metamorph83
> Er darf auch gern mal bei mir vorbeischauen 😂
> Ist leider schon Staub trocken und benötigt das brachiale Teil damit die  FPS wieder flutschen👻


Fehlt nur der Sound aus so nem typischen Western, wenn das gebüsch/wüstenteufel oder wie man das nennt vorbei rollt... 
Was machst du eigentlich mit dem Prozi, 180 Watt im idle oder wat? Oder zockst du gerade auf der IGPU RDR?  


blautemple schrieb:


> Ich glaube aktuell gibt es nur Bykski und Alphaschrott und ich denke mal EK wird auch noch was bringen.
> 
> Die Strix ist schon sexuell muss ich sagen. Zum benchen unter Wasser wären die 480W echt geil. Da sind die 375W von meiner TUF leider etwas wenig. Aber morgen kommt erstmal AMD, dann werde ich ja sehen was ich mache ^^


Die Strixx einzubauen ist halt wie nen fetten 360er Radi in den PCie Slot zu drücken... Mit der sieht halt mein Lian li iwie mini aus...


----------



## Reaper896 (27. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Fehlt nur der Sound aus so nem typischen Western, wenn das gebüsch/wüstenteufel oder wie man das nennt vorbei rollt...
> Was machst du eigentlich mit dem Prozi, 180 Watt im idle oder wat? Oder zockst du gerade auf der IGPU RDR?
> 
> Die Strixx einzubauen ist halt wie nen fetten 360er Radi in den PCie Slot zu drücken... Mit der sieht halt mein Lian li iwie mini aus...


Das Bild ist schon paar Tage alt😂
Da hab ich nochmal gebencht bzw. Mein neues setup für die 4.8GHz ausprobiert mit Prime95

CPU lief ne Zeit lang auf 4.8 GHz dann hatte ich Problem mit den Temps also runter auf 4.5 GHz... Vor kurzem wieder Probleme mit dem Temperaturen gehabt bis ich herausgefunden gefunden hatte,  dass sich von meiner AiO (3Jahre) die Kühlflussigkeit so langsam verabschiedet hat bzw. Durch mehr Luft ersetzt wurde 😂
Nur wenn mein PC auf dem Tisch lag hatte ich ordentliche Temps🤷🏽‍♂️
RMA bei Corsair und hab somit eine neue AiO bekommen, weil es ein Garantiefall war.
Gleich mal wieder auf 4.8GHz hochgezogen bei 1.345V😄 deshalb werden die 180W angezeigt 😅

@Metamorph83
Wenn möglich dreh deinen Radiator, also Schläuche nach unten somit hält die AiO länger 😄





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6m9Xhzc6Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Oktober 2020)

Reaper896 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist schon paar Tage alt😂
> Da hab ich nochmal gebencht bzw. Mein neues setup für die 4.8GHz ausprobiert mit Prime95
> 
> CPU lief ne Zeit lang auf 4.8 GHz dann hatte ich Problem mit den Temps also runter auf 4.5 GHz... Vor kurzem wieder Probleme mit dem Temperaturen gehabt bis ich herausgefunden gefunden hatte,  dass sich von meiner AiO (3Jahre) die Kühlflussigkeit so langsam verabschiedet hat bzw. Durch mehr Luft ersetzt wurde 😂
> ...


Gesoffen oder wat? Der hängt am Deckel, warum soll ich die Schläuche oben raus schauen lassen...


----------



## Xaphyr (28. Oktober 2020)

edit: Hier stand Mist.


----------



## Reaper896 (28. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Gesoffen oder wat? Der hängt am Deckel, warum soll ich die Schläuche oben raus schauen lassen...


Achso 😂🍺🍺🍺
Sah beim ersten Blick so aus als wäre der Radiator in der Front verbaut 😅
Prost & Mahlzeit bis nachher


----------



## big-maec (28. Oktober 2020)

Hi Leute, ich lasse mittlerweile die Finger von AIOs habe damit auf dauer nur relativ geringe Kühlleistung erreicht. Meine ersten Customs habe auch nur ein Jahr geschafft. Lag an der Pumpe und an der Kühlflüssigkeit. Mit meiner jetzigen Konfiguration  bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die hält mein I9-9900k locker bei 76 Grad bei 4,8Ghz.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich lasse mittlerweile die Finger von AIOs habe damit auf dauer nur relativ geringe Kühlleistung erreicht. Meine ersten Customs habe auch nur ein Jahr geschafft. Lag an der Pumpe und an der Kühlflüssigkeit. Mit meiner jetzigen Konfiguration  bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die hält mein I9-9900k locker bei 76 Grad bei 4,8Ghz.


Mir geht es bei Nutzung der AIO eher um den Platz,ich hasse es um den CPU Kühler herum zu frickeln und mir daran die Quanten auf zu reißen beim basteln.


----------



## GuterUser112 (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mir geht es bei Nutzung der AIO eher um den Platz,ich hasse es um den CPU Kühler herum zu frickeln und mir daran die Quanten auf zu reißen beim basteln.


geht mir genauso, nutze einen Aorus Liquid Cooler 360mm für meinen i9 9900k, unter last maximal 70 Grad (Ohne OC).


----------



## big-maec (28. Oktober 2020)

Das Avatar Bild ist alt, habe in meinem Album ein neues aktuelles  Bilder von vorne.  Die neue Graka brauch ja viel Platz.  Bei der Montage habe ich das vorne sehr aufgeräumt gehalten. Habe dort auch viel freien Raum. Alles andere ist hinten im 2ten nicht Sichtbaren Bereich gewandert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (28. Oktober 2020)

Also @Gurdi , deine AMD kommt nicht vor meiner 3090. Challenge lost.   

Karte ist brutal leise, kein Spulenfiepen, im Gegensatz zu der Strixx. Klar die Strixx ist kühler und bietet ein paar Prozent mehr, bin aber froh eine zu haben. Jetzt wird erstmal getweakt, wenn die erstmal unter Wasser ist, dann bam.


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2NUVPwmofU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was haltet ihr davon?





__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/jfomel

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Finde den fehler.


----------



## Duvar (28. Oktober 2020)

Hier könnt ihr zocken bis CP 2077^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J0eUqpypcOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

@Metamorph83  Du hast gecheatet, ich hab deine TUF extra ins hinterste Regal sortiert bei Alternate


----------



## Metamorph83 (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Metamorph83  Du hast gecheatet, ich hab deine TUF extra ins hinterste Regal sortiert bei Alternate


Das lassen wir mal so stehen im Kontext bzgl. Cheaten


----------



## big-maec (28. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi scheint ja die Obergrenze zu kennen.


----------



## pietcux (28. Oktober 2020)

Also ich hab grad meine Versandmitteilung von Alternate bekommen. Asus RTX3080 TUF OC. Hat mein Anruf ja vielleicht doch was bewirkt. Oder es haben einige wg Big Navi storniert.


----------



## big-maec (28. Oktober 2020)

Neu eingetroffen




__





						Elektronik & mehr online kaufen | ALTERNATE Online Shop
					

Online einkaufen beim Testsieger: Mehrfacher Versender des Jahres, Sieger im Webshop-Test! Tolle Neuheiten & Bestseller, ausgezeichneter Service!




					m.alternate.de


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

__





						Watch Dogs Legion: RTX- und DLSS-Benchmarks - Hardwareluxx
					

Tägliche IT-News, Testberichte über Grafikkarten, Prozessoren, Notebooks, Smartphones und anderen Komponenten rund um PC-Hardware für Profis und Gamer.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				







big-maec schrieb:


> Neu eingetroffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die und Ihre lächerlichen Preise


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Neu eingetroffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



980€ 

Hier sieht man übrigens sehr schön, warum ich der Meinung bin, die 3080 is keine 4K/Ultra Karte(eigentlich genauso wenig wie die 3090):


Im spoiler, da man im Video Watchdogs Legion Bilder sieht(Benchmark und inGameBilder):



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vumOA0-_we4:38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Für mich is das ne gute 1440p Karte(und da halt eher *WQHD*, als UWQHD).
40-60 fps is mir persönlich viel zu lahm.
Hätte lieber die 1% low, bzw. P1 so um die 55-70 fps, inkl. angepassten Settings. 

PS: Schön, dass der im Benchmark meinen Prozzi mit gleicher GHz nutzt. Mein Speicher is aber schneller. 
Aber macht ja nix, denn für 4k is die Karte eh nicht gedacht.


edit:

Ui ... Grad erst gesehen. War wohl schon am tippeln, als du das mit WatchDogsLegion geschrieben hast.




RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

in dem Vid is extra Details aber auch auf 100%

das hat auch in Watchdogs 2 schon ordentlich die framerate getanked


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Wow pfützen kucken. Spitze.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Oktober 2020)

@RawMangoJuli Ich denke mir mal, in WQHD mit angepassten Settings kriegt man schön höhere, flüssige fps hin. 

Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass ich für mich ganz richtig liege, die Karte nur für die Basisleistung zu holen, ohne RT/DLSS zu beachten(viele Spiele nutzen das gar nicht), um in WQHD flüssige FPS zu erreichen.

Nix 4k/Ultra "zukunftssicher" mit 96GB Speicher ... nee.  Die FPS reichen dafür eh nicht.
Glaub es is besser, aufm Teppich zu bleiben.

PS: Ich werd' die Karte wohl öfter eher RTX off, als on benutzen.


----------



## Anthropos (28. Oktober 2020)

Auf Asus-Website zurzeit verfügbar.
3080 Strix und Tuf

Asus Shop


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Ist keine schwierige aufgabe bei einem cross gen spiel.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Auf Asus-Website zurzeit verfügbar.
> 3080 Strix und Tuf
> 
> Asus Shop


natürlich is der shop instand überlastet xD


----------



## pietcux (28. Oktober 2020)

Aber es scheint eine gewisse Verfügbarkeit eingezreten zu sein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Oktober 2020)

Hm ... is ja schon mal vielleicht n gutes Zeichen, dass die Bestellungen auch nach und nach langsam rausgehen könnten. 
Die Verfügbarkeit scheint ja langsam besser zu werden.

Ach ... is nich grad irgendwas mit AMD Grafikkarten(ab 17Uhr?) ? Ganz vergesssen. 

Für alle Besteller:
*DaumenDrück*


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Oktober 2020)

Wollte nur sagen 6800XT kommt mit 16 GB


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Oktober 2020)

Oh ... grad noch pünktlich reingeschaltet, zur Zerstörung von Nvidia. 

Glaub Nvidia hat's mit den Preisen und Speichermengen verkackt(vs. AMD).
Hoffe viele stornieren jetzt ihre Ampere Bestellung.


----------



## big-maec (28. Oktober 2020)

AMD Radeon 6900XT für 999 Dollar und ungefär so schnell wie eine RTX 3090. Verfügbar ab 8 Dezember. WOW

EDIT: Bin schwer am überlegen meine Bestellung zu canceln. 
Wo kann man die Radeon 6900XT am besten kaufen, bitte um eure Hilfe ?


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

rip das auch noch mit 50 watt weniger


----------



## haii91 (28. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> AMD Radeon 6900XT für 999 Dollar und ungefär so schnell wie eine RTX 3090. Verfügbar ab 8 Dezember. WOW


Das wars wohl mit Nvidia.


----------



## sunburst1988 (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin gerade kurz vorm stornieren.

Da kann ich ja für das gleiche Geld (unnötigerweise) den 5950X und eine 6900XT kaufen...

Da muss man ja fast schon dankbar für die völlig verbockte Liefersituation sein


----------



## SayprenShepard (28. Oktober 2020)

Hut ab AMD. Beeindruckend. 
Ich finds geil, jetzt wirds in Zukunft richtig spannend im Hardware Bereich!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Oktober 2020)

Also ich kann nix Anderes sagen, als dass AMD die Preise zu den Speichermengen einfach viel besser hinbekommen hat, auch bei der Leistung hoch bis 3090.
Selbst wenn die leicht langsamer sein sollte, als ne 3090(is die 3080 ja auch), passt der Preis da wesentlich besser, als bei Nvidia.

Und bei den Karten in den Leistungsklassen tiefer brauchen wir ja gar nicht darüber reden, dass es ein guter Schachzug war, von AMD, da überall 16GB zu spendieren, zusätzlich mit irgendeinen neumodischen watt weiß ich 128GB Speicher.

Hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde die 6800er hätte man auch ruhig noch en zacken billiger machen können mit 12 GB. Geht aber sicher nicht wegen dem Cache.


----------



## big-maec (28. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade kurz vorm stornieren.
> 
> Da kann ich ja für das gleiche Geld (unnötigerweise) den 5950X und eine 6900XT kaufen...
> 
> Da muss man ja fast schon dankbar für die völlig verbockte Liefersituation sein


Wäre dann auch froh noch keine gekauft zu haben. Aber die 6900XT schafft die Leistung nur mit Rage Mode und mit AMD Smart Access Memory .  Dafür brauch man dann ein AMD Board und CPU. Denke mal mit einem Intel Chipsatz sieht es nicht so gut aus. Werde auf jeden Fall Tests abwarten.

@Gurdi bitte schnelle Infos 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ob die Verfügbarkeit der Ampere Karten steigt


----------



## haii91 (28. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt muss eine 3080 Ti als Konter kommen .


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Oktober 2020)

wenigstens steigt die Chance, dass ich morgen ne 3070 kriegt


----------



## sunburst1988 (28. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Wäre dann auch froh noch keine gekauft zu haben. Aber die 6900XT schafft die Leistung nur mit Rage Mode und mit AMD Smart Access Memory .  Dafür brauch man dann ein AMD Board und CPU. Denke mal mit einem Intel Chipsatz sieht es nicht so gut aus. Werde auf jeden Fall Tests abwarten.


Ok, da fehlt mir nur die CPU für. Geht ja scheinbar nur mir ner 5000er.
Da ich die 90 nur wegen dem Speicher gekauft hätte würde mir ja sogar vielleicht eine 6800xt reichen.
Für ein DRITTEL des Geldes!

Bin gerade etwas zu gehypt um eine sinnvolle Entscheidung zu treffen. Aber eigentlich sollte man Nvidia auch aus Prinzip den Stinkefinger zeigen.


----------



## blautemple (28. Oktober 2020)

Die 3090 würde ich nur empfehlen, wenn man beim Monitor die größte Flexibilität will, was mit den 24GB VRam anfangen kann, einem der hohe Aufpreis nicht wehtut und man die absolut gesehen höchste Leistung haben will.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich sollte man Nvidia auch aus Prinzip den Stinkefinger zeigen.


Hast du zufällig eine 3080 Stric OC bei Cyberport bestellt ? Dann muss ich dir unbedingt zustimmen.

Stornieren is jetzt das einzig vernünftige.


----------



## sunburst1988 (28. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig eine 3080 Stric OC bei Cyberport bestellt ? Dann muss ich dir unbedingt zustimmen.
> 
> Stornieren is jetzt das einzig vernünftige.


Ne die 90 und bei Caseking. 

Das weisst du aber auch ganz genau


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Das weisst du aber auch ganz genau


Nee, ehrlich. Hatt' ich vergessen, falls du es irgendwo erwähnt hattest(hier haben so viele in letzter Zeit erzählt, welche Karte bestellt, oder geliefert wurde).

Das Alter ... 

Aber wenn das so ist: Nee ... brauchst nich stornieren. 
Dadurch krieg ich meine 80 Strix OC von Cyberport ja dann nich schneller.


----------



## Metamorph83 (28. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> 980€
> 
> Hier sieht man übrigens sehr schön, warum ich der Meinung bin, die 3080 is keine 4K/Ultra Karte(eigentlich genauso wenig wie die 3090):
> 
> ...


Also 53 FPS und mit 3090 warscheinlich 60 @ Ultra in 4k ist doch top, 1-2 Regler auf hoch und alles smooth. Für mich durchaus 4k Karten. Man muss halt auch mal abseits von@ultra denken. Dank DLSS geht's noch besser und keinem wahrnehmbaren visuellen Verlust.
Gerade bei den Ubi spielen gibt es zwischen Ultra und high kaum bis gar nicht iwas wahrnehmbare Unterschiede, nur in den FPS...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Also 53 FPS und mit 3090 warscheinlich 60 @ Ultra in 4k ist doch top



53-60 fps hab ich gerade mit der GTX 1660 super 6GB(unter 200€ Neupreis). In Assassin's Creed Odyssey in WQHD.
Will gerne Richtung 100 fps.


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Rückreise 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Wäre dann auch froh noch keine gekauft zu haben. Aber die 6900XT schafft die Leistung nur mit Rage Mode und mit AMD Smart Access Memory .  Dafür brauch man dann ein AMD Board und CPU. Denke mal mit einem Intel Chipsatz sieht es nicht so gut aus. Werde auf jeden Fall Tests abwarten.
> 
> @Gurdi bitte schnelle Infos
> 
> ...


Schon längst online mein lieber^^





__





						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

warum teuer? doppelte an vram als die 3070 und ist schneller das ohne Oc, mit oc sieht die 3070 nur die Rücklichter und wird an der 3070 ti nagen  Auch wieder wahr.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Bonja_Banana (28. Oktober 2020)

haii91 schrieb:


> Das wars wohl mit Nvidia.


ja, Nvidia ist tot ab morgen. Die 3070 wird im laden liegen bleiben. Und es werden wahrscheinlich schlagartig alle Karten verfügbar sein. Gott ist die Welt klein.


dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Rückreise
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Traurig das du sowas schreibst und es Leute sogar toll finden. Die Warheit ist das die alle ausverkauft sind. Ein ganz trauriges Spiel das sich hier im Forum in letzter Zeit abspielt.


----------



## dmasiretteb (28. Oktober 2020)

Weil dein Nvidia Herz gebrochen ist, verstehst du keinen Spaß mehr? Werd Erwachsen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Oktober 2020)

Hab so langsam das Gefühl meine Pro-AMD Aktion bringt nicht viel und nicht genügend Leute werden ihre 3080 stornieren. 
Also weiter business as usual.
Warten.

Aber _das_ müssen AMD Kaufwillige ja jetzt auch ! 
Sitzen alle im gleichen Boot.

War morgen nicht was mit 3070 Customs ?
Vielleicht bringt das ja noch ein paar Wechselwillige mehr von 80 auf 70.

Geb' die Hoffnung nich auf.

N8 @ all !


----------



## NuVirus (28. Oktober 2020)

AMD wird erst dann mehr Karten als Nvidia verkaufen selbst wenn es die realen Tests bestätigen wenn  die Preise in der Praxis günstiger sind und verfügbar sind zu diesen sind.

Viele werden trotzdem Nvidia bevorzugen wegen besseren Treibern bei Release von neuen Games etc.


----------



## big-maec (29. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab so langsam das Gefühl meine Pro-AMD Aktion bringt nicht viel und nicht genügend Leute werden ihre 3080 stornieren.
> Also weiter business as usual.


Moin @all,
habä heute nNacht ein HIrni Reeeeset gemacht und neu gebootet.  
Habe heute meine Bestellung storniert, weil ich noch bis Anfang 2021 abwarten kann. 
Mein Rechner läuft ja so ganz gut. Entweder schlag ich im Dezember bei einer Radeon zu oder Anfang 2021 mit einer Geforce. Hängt davon ab wie NV das hinbekommt. Bin auch gespannt wie sich die Preise entwickeln. 
Vielleicht kann ich mit dem Geld komplett auf AMD (CPU,Board,GPU) wechseln. 
Werde auf jeden Fall alles weiter verfolgen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch der Weihnachtsmann.

Durst, Kaffee muß her


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab gestern auch noch alles storniert.

Die einzige Frage die sich mir noch stellt ist: 6800XT oder 6900XT? 

Aber das gehört nicht hier her.
Die 3090 ist jedenfalls für mich gestorben. Hätte ich sie schon im Rechner gehabt wäre das was anderes, aber nach über einem Monat ungeduldigen Wartens ist der Frustpegel echt hoch.
Jetzt kommt erstmal wieder etwas Vorfreude. Zumindest die 6800XT soll, bei Release,  ja gut verfügbar sein.

Wir werden sehen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> War morgen nicht was mit 3070 Customs ?
> Vielleicht bringt das ja noch ein paar Wechselwillige mehr von 80 auf 70.


3070 und 6000 Series Customs


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Oktober 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 3070 und 6000 Series Customs


Sehr gut.
Die Hoffnung auf eine 3080 zu Weihnachten steigt täglich. 

Die hat übrigens nur 10GB und ist total untauglich. Kauft die nicht! 



PS: Guten Morgen @ all!


----------



## Cruach (29. Oktober 2020)

Die Vorstellung der AMD-Karten ist doch schon wieder ein alter Hut (die 6800XT ist ne nette Karte und wird als Option im Hinterkopf behalten). Viel interessanter für mich ist jetzt wie Nvidia mit der 3080 (oder wie der Konter auch heißen soll) reagiert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Oktober 2020)

Cruach schrieb:


> Viel interessanter für mich ist jetzt wie Nvidia mit der 3080 (oder wie der Konter auch heißen soll) reagiert.


Das wird interessant sein, zu beobachten.
Eine Karte die etwas schneller als ne 3080 is, mit mehr Speicher, haben sie ja schon gebracht.
Die 3080Ti ... ääh... 3090.

Sie könnten natürlich versuchen, noch eine Karte zu bringen, die noch weniger schneller als die 3090 zur 3080 is, also anstatt 5-10 fps mehr wo's drauf ankommt, nur noch so 2-5 fps mehr und dafür auch noch etwas weniger von dem Mehrspeicher der 3090, also irgendwo zwischen 12-20GB, aber unterscheiden die Karten sich dann noch groß ?

Wären alle BigChip mit paar mehr, oder weniger Kerne und etwas mehr Speicher den man nicht braucht ... ääähh..  ich meine der absolut unverzichtbar für WQHD ist, da unter 16GB alle Karten total untauglich sind und für nix mehr taugen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass hat mir ein Händler geschrieben.   Der humor ist geil


----------



## hoffgang (29. Oktober 2020)

Grafikkarte INNO3D GeForce RTX™ 3070 iCHILL X3 8GB (C30703-08D6X-1710VA38) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) PCI-e 4.0 | MediaMarkt
					

INNO3D GeForce RTX™ 3070 iCHILL X3 8GB (C30703-08D6X-1710VA38) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen. Jetzt




					www.mediamarkt.de
				




3070 für 800€

Läuft.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Oktober 2020)

Voll billig! 
Und so viel Speicher dafür.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

800? Die Gigabyte wird für 629€ online gehen was aber auch viel zu teuer ist. Aber ich sage nicht den Namen des Shops. Das käme einem DDOS angriff gleich


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> für 629€ online gehen was aber auch viel zu teuer ist. Aber ich sage nicht den Namen des Shops.


Sag's doch ruhig: Caseking.


----------



## Anthropos (29. Oktober 2020)

Noch en Schnapper:
Amazon - Asus Strix 3090 OC


----------



## t670i (29. Oktober 2020)

Gibt aber auch schon günstigere "Leaks".
https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/16073.html?q=RTX+3070

Da ist eine Zotac für 549€ gelistet.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Watch Dogs Legion ist nun spielbar, sie haben eine Menüsprache wäre fast abgebrochen, als der zum Reden anfing.


----------



## Downsampler (29. Oktober 2020)

Ob sich dann am Black Friday die Leute gegenseitig totschlagen, wenn sie die 3080 für 699,- im Schaufenster sehen?


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio 10 GB GDDR6X Retail
					

Modell: Gaming X Trio | Chip: GeForce RTX 3080 | Codename: Ampere, GA102-200-KD-A1, GA102-202-KD-A1 | Fertigung: 8 nm | Speichergröße: 10 GB | Speichertyp: GDDR6X | Speichertakt: 1188 MHz | Speicher Anbindung: 320 bit | Anschlüsse: 3x DisplayPort 1.4a, 1x HDMI 2.1 | Kühlung: 3x 100 mm Axial...




					www.equippr.de
				




auf amazon waren gerade einige Evgas da konnte man locker bestellen um 739€

Heute sprießen 3080 aus dem Boden woran das wohl liegt.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Sag's doch ruhig: Caseking.


Falsch. Auch nicht Alternate und auch nicht Mindfactory.





						EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 FTW3 GAMING, 10G-P5-3895-KR, 10GB GDDR6X, iCX3 Technology, ARGB LED, Metal Backplate: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 FTW3 GAMING, 10G-P5-3895-KR, 10GB GDDR6X, iCX3 Technology, ARGB LED, Metal Backplate - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Löchen. Ist verboten wusste ich nicht sorry.


----------



## pietcux (29. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir sieht es grad so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja irgendwie passt es. Das Eckige muss ins Eckige.
@ alle AMD Freunde, es ist Zeit den Thread zu verlassen. Das hätte was von Größe und Respekt.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich fühle mich damit zwar nicht angesprochen, aber umso mehr finde ich, im Gegenteil, den Meinungen anderer Raum zu geben und Toleranz entgegenzubringen, würde von Größe und Respekt zeugen. Provokative Flachzangen hat man immer und überall, dafür brauchts keine anders Denkenden.


----------



## pietcux (29. Oktober 2020)

Dann eben Schluss mit den Flachzangen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe von meinem Händler die Info das COD morgen als Key bei den RTX Karten beiligen soll. Ob die 3070 dazugehört konnte er mir noch nicht sagen.


pietcux schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es grad so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag den schlichten Look.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

RTX-3070-Customs-Designs: Asus, Gigabyte & MSI im Test
					

Mit der GeForce RTX 3070 bietet Nvidia RTX-2080-Ti-Performance für 500 €. ComputerBase testet Custom-Designs von Asus, Gigabyte und MSI.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Die Gaming Oc schneidet gut ab 270 W PL  geil Freu mich auf die Karte, auch wenn es nur vorübergehen ist.


----------



## big-maec (29. Oktober 2020)

So langsam sind bei den Händlern die Lagerbeständer von der 3070 erschöpft. Aber immerhin hat gedauert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab nur eine für 800€ gesehen, als lieferbar auf Lager.

Schätze die Karten von Alternate und co werden gar nich in Geizhals gelistet. Dann kann ich da ja lange suchen.


----------



## big-maec (29. Oktober 2020)

Die FE war für 499€,  Asus Rog Strix 630€ , Alternate hat noch welche. NBB ist immer noch platt.

Hier für 652,90€ ROG-STRIX-RTX3070-O8G-GAMING








						ASUS Onlineshop
					

.ci .cih .cih-layout { display: none !important; } /* CCSDT-9420 */ @font-face { font-family: 'myriad-pro'; src: url('fonts/MyriadPro-Bold.woff') format('woff'), url('fonts/MyriadPro-Bold.woff2') format('woff2'); font-weight: 700; font-style: normal; font-display: swap; } @font-face { font-family: …




					webshop.asus.com
				




Die haben auch noch was.





						NVIDIA GeForce RTX™ 30er-Serie | computeruniverse
					

Computer, Notebooks, Markentechnik für Entertainment und Haushalt im computeruniverse Mobile Shop günstig kaufen. Beste Auswahl. Bester Service.




					www.computeruniverse.net
				




Hier für 499€








						ASUS Onlineshop
					

.ci .cih .cih-layout { display: none !important; } /* CCSDT-9420 */ @font-face { font-family: 'myriad-pro'; src: url('fonts/MyriadPro-Bold.woff') format('woff'), url('fonts/MyriadPro-Bold.woff2') format('woff2'); font-weight: 700; font-style: normal; font-display: swap; } @font-face { font-family: …




					webshop.asus.com
				




Hier für 519€








						ASUS Onlineshop
					

.ci .cih .cih-layout { display: none !important; } /* CCSDT-9420 */ @font-face { font-family: 'myriad-pro'; src: url('fonts/MyriadPro-Bold.woff') format('woff'), url('fonts/MyriadPro-Bold.woff2') format('woff2'); font-weight: 700; font-style: normal; font-display: swap; } @font-face { font-family: …




					webshop.asus.com
				




Der Webshop von Asus ist ja wirklich nicht gut. Erst auf der Merkliste sind man die echte Verfügbarkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bino99 (29. Oktober 2020)

Mal auf Bestellen geklickt, sind alle nicht Lieferbar


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Wer eine 3070 will ich biete jedem hier an der eine Navi 6800XT erwischt einen Tausch an  Kostet ja dasselbe.

Gigabyte 3070 Gaming Oc Modell.

Ist aber ernst gemeint. AMD ist ja eh so kacke und so


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Oktober 2020)

das Rog Strix PCB hamm se wesentlich weniger beschnitten als gedacht

nice!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Forensoftware macht mich fertig

warum seh ich das Bild wenn ich den Post editiere aber nicht im eigentlichen Post????


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

ZOTAC GeForce RTX 3080 Trinity OC 10 GB GDDR6X Retail
					

Modell: Trinity OC | Chip: GeForce RTX 3080 | Codename: Ampere, GA102-200-KD-A1, GA102-202-KD-A1 | Fertigung: 8 nm | Speichergröße: 10 GB | Speichertyp: GDDR6X | Speichertakt: 1188 MHz | Speicher Anbindung: 320 bit | Anschlüsse: 3x DisplayPort 1.4a, 1x HDMI 2.1 | Kühlung: 3x 100 mm Axial Lüfter...




					www.equippr.de
				











						ASUS GeForce RTX 3080 TUF Gaming OC 10 GB GDDR6X Retail
					

Modell: TUF Gaming OC | Chip: GeForce RTX 3080 | Codename: Ampere, GA102-200-KD-A1, GA102-202-KD-A1 | Fertigung: 8 nm | Speichergröße: 10 GB | Speichertyp: GDDR6X | Speichertakt: 1188 MHz | Speicher Anbindung: 320 bit | Anschlüsse: 3x DisplayPort 1.4a, 2x HDMI 2.1 | Kühlung: 3x 95 mm Axial...




					www.equippr.de


----------



## RNG_AGESA (29. Oktober 2020)

3070 ist eigentlich EOL, falls 6800 noch etwas im preis nach unten rutscht, so auf 499,- instant RIP
insgesamt finde ich 68/6900XT zu teuer.
kein DLSS, langsames RT, kein NVENC aber eeeey, 16GB VRAM 
2esel müssen ein fluss überqueren, fragt der eine;
kannst du schwimmen?
der esel antwortet "ich hab 16GB VRAM"


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

grüne brille beware 








						ZOTAC GeForce RTX 3090 Trinity 24 GB GDDR6X Retail
					

Modell: Trinity | Chip: GeForce RTX 3090 | Codename: Ampere | Fertigung: 8 nm | Speichergröße: 24 GB | Speichertyp: GDDR6X | Speichertakt: 1219 MHz | Speicher Anbindung: 384 bit | Anschlüsse: 3x DisplayPort 1.4a, 1x HDMI 2.1 | Kühlung: 3x 100 mm Axial Lüfter | Bauform: Triple Slot |...




					www.equippr.de
				




überall rtx karten kauft doch endlich 1600 billiger gehts nicht für eine 3090


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

ASUS Onlineshop
					

.ci .cih .cih-layout { display: none !important; } /* CCSDT-9420 */ @font-face { font-family: 'myriad-pro'; src: url('fonts/MyriadPro-Bold.woff') format('woff'), url('fonts/MyriadPro-Bold.woff2') format('woff2'); font-weight: 700; font-style: normal; font-display: swap; } @font-face { font-family: …




					webshop.asus.com
				



500 ocken beide Versionen ja ich verlinke nicht alles ist genug online momentan


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2020)

Wie war die Verfügbarkeit heute bei der 3070?


----------



## blautemple (29. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie war die Verfügbarkeit heute bei der 3070?


Genauso schlecht wie bei den großen Chips.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (29. Oktober 2020)

BN hat die 3070 geschlagen
1x deutlich
2x sehr deutlich
(bis 3070 DLSS aktiviert und alle 3 abhängt)

an der 3080 sehe ich die nicht, geschweige 3090 in RT/DXR


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie war die Verfügbarkeit heute bei der 3070?


besser

trotzdem nen Trauerspiel


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Genauso schlecht wie bei den großen Chips.


Ernsthaft? Unglaublich.


----------



## pietcux (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe die RTX3080TUF zwar in den DAN reinbekommen, hatte jedoch kein Bild. Bin also wieder auf den Dark Base Pro umgestiegen um zumindest die Karte zu validieren. Läuft beim ersten Start, also kein DOA. Ich spekuliere, dass das recht lange Riser Kabel im Dan A4 V4.0 irgendwie nicht ausreicht. Es ist ohnehin nur PCIE 3.0. Da muss wohl erst ein neues Kabel her.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoffgang (29. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Genauso schlecht wie bei den großen Chips.


Nee, im Asus Shop sind noch 3070 Customs zu 499€ gelistet: https://webshop.asus.com/de/komponenten/grafikkarten/rtx-30-serie/

Und Fehler beim Warenkorb aktuell. Ging imho vor ~15 Min noch.


----------



## HODENGNOM (29. Oktober 2020)

LOL das ist ja wirklich auf den Nanometer^^ Respekt!
Da hab ich ja Platz in astronomischen Einheiten.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (29. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab so langsam das Gefühl meine Pro-AMD Aktion bringt nicht viel und nicht genügend Leute werden ihre 3080 stornieren.
> Also weiter business as usual.
> Warten.


Das spricht immerhin dafür, dass wir nicht so falsch liegen; naja, vielleicht kommt die Strix ja dann doch wenigstens eine Woche früher


----------



## TriplePower (29. Oktober 2020)

Verfügbarkeit einfach lächerlich. Ich habe um 14:00 den Browser 50 mal aktualisiert. Null Chance eine Karte zu kaufen. Für mich kann Nvidia einpacken. Pseudo Releases mit 0,0 verfügbarer Ware brauche ich nicht. Mein Geld bekommt AMD!

Hab mir jetzt erst mal zur Überbückung eine 5700XT XFX Thic III für einen guten Kurs gebraucht gekauft da meine 580 den neuen 3440x1440 Monitor nicht packt.....A*sch geleckt & Geld gespart


----------



## turfsurf (29. Oktober 2020)

TriplePower schrieb:


> Verfügbarkeit einfach lächerlich. Ich habe um 14:00 den Browser 50 mal aktualisiert. Null Chance eine Karte zu kaufen. Für mich kann Nvidia einpacken. Pseudo Releases mit 0,0 verfügbaren Ware brauche ich nicht. Mein Geld bekommt AMD!


Um diese Stimmung umzukehren müsste Nvidia am Releasetag der 6800xt alles mit Bots aufkaufen. Sonst sind die Kunde wirklich noch weg.


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich habe die RTX3080TUF zwar in den DAN reinbekommen, hatte jedoch kein Bild. Bin also wieder auf den Dark Base Pro umgestiegen um zumindest die Karte zu validieren. Läuft beim ersten Start, also kein DOA. Ich spekuliere, dass das recht lange Riser Kabel im Dan A4 V4.0 irgendwie nicht ausreicht. Es ist ohnehin nur PCIE 3.0. Da muss wohl erst ein neues Kabel her.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alter  


Gurdi schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Unglaublich.


Ich hab eigentlich besseres gelesen, also zwar immer noch sehr bescheiden von den Mengen aber deutlich länger verfügbare bis 19:00/20:00 immer wieder massig Drops.
Ich glaube die Händler haben nicht gleich alles auf den Markt geworfen sondern Portionsweise. -> Gelesen im HWL Forum, aber die Preise sind jenseits gut und böse. Dafür würde ich eher eine gebrauchte 2080Ti kaufen als die 3070


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

turfsurf schrieb:


> Um diese Stimmung umzukehren müsste Nvidia am Releasetag der 6800xt alles mit Bots aufkaufen. Sonst sind die Kunde wirklich noch weg.


wehe




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yq1MaRWmqhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



anschauen


----------



## blautemple (29. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nee, im Asus Shop sind noch 3070 Customs zu 499€ gelistet: https://webshop.asus.com/de/komponenten/grafikkarten/rtx-30-serie/
> 
> Und Fehler beim Warenkorb aktuell. Ging imho vor ~15 Min noch.



Die konnte man noch nicht mal in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia: Der GPU Hersteller kündigte heute im Rahmen einer Tech-Konferenz den Nachfolger der Ampere Grafikkarten Generation Hopper für Q1 2021 an

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2020)

Da hast du mich gekriegt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Oktober 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Das spricht immerhin dafür, dass wir nicht so falsch liegen; naja, vielleicht kommt die Strix ja dann doch wenigstens eine Woche früher


Gut, dass du das als PN geschrieben hast und nicht öffentlich im Forum. Nachher kommt noch wer auf Ideen. 


PS: Ich mein ... was kann die 3080 z.B. für so megagrottig gemachte Ubischrottspiele, wie Watch Dogs Legion, wo selbst ne 3090 unter 1080p abkackt ? 
Da helfen nicht mal 128GB Speicher. 


edit:






						Watch Dogs Legion im vorläufigen Techniktest: Die bisher beste Raytracing-Implementierung
					

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu Watch Dogs Legion im vorläufigen Techniktest: Die bisher beste Raytracing-Implementierung 	 						Watch Dogs Legion ist nach einer mehr als einer halbjährigen Verschiebung endlich startbereit. Wir haben uns in die stimmungsvollen Straßen des dystopischen Londons...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## dmasiretteb (29. Oktober 2020)

Das Spiel verträgt absolut keine Übertaktung noch nie sowas gesehen. In allen Games 130+ Core problemlos Watch Dogs kackt ab selbst mit nur 75+ da kann man gleich Stock lassen. 

Vram Fresser. Acha 15 Fps mit RT auf Ultra aber es ist bereit


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. Oktober 2020)

Zurück zum Thema, die Ventus 3090 ist eine feine Karte. Im geschlossenen Gehäuse 72-75 Grad @Stock.
Habe versucht die VRam Temp mit einem Laserthermometer auszulesen, an der Stelle wo sich unterhalb die Vram Bestückung befindet hat die Backplate 60,3 Grad und wenn ich seitlich durch die Öffnung direkt an den Chip messe 60,7.  Müssten dann in etwa 80-90 Grad TJ sein, was ich ok finde.
Die Plate ist aus Metall und hat Heatpipes um die Wärme zu verteilen, was auch gut funktioniert, die Plate ist überall gleich warm.
In sämtlichen Benches und Stresstest läuft sie mit rund 1800 Mhz Takt.
Aufgrund der Stock 72 Grad ist ohne UV und Lüfterkurven Mod nicht viel OC Potential drin und auch aufgrund von nur 2x8 Pin, aber sie bewegt sich im Mittelfeld.
Durch UV und bissel Ram OC (+500) konnte ich 5-6% rausholen bei nahezu den selben Temps.
Spulenfiepen-/surren kein vorhanden. Lüftergeräuusche auf sehr leisem Niveau. Alles in einem eine gute Einsteiger/Mittefeld Karte. Unter Wasser wird sie wohl deutlich besser rennen. Den WD Legion Key hab ich auch bekommen, karte bleibt bei mir.

Die Karte ist aber einer der wärmeren, sollte nur in Cases verbaut werden, die auch nen guten Airflow haben, ansonsten lieber ein anderes Modell aussuchen


----------



## pietcux (29. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, die Ventus 3090 ist eine feine Karte. Im geschlossenen Gehäuse 72-75 Grad @Stock.
> Habe versucht die VRam Temp mit einem Laserthermometer auszulesen, an der Stelle wo sich unterhalb die Vram Bestückung befindet hat die Backplate 60,3 Grad und wenn ich seitlich durch die Öffnung direkt an den Chip messe 60,7.  Müssten dann in etwa 80-90 Grad TJ sein, was ich ok finde.
> Die Plate ist aus Metall und hat Heatpipes um die Wärme zu verteilen, was auch gut funktioniert, die Plate ist überall gleich warm.
> In sämtlichen Benches und Stresstest läuft sie mit rund 1800 Mhz Takt.
> ...


Ich hab auch den Verdacht, dass meine 3080er im großen Case besser untergebracht ist als im A4. Sie hat ja sozusagen selber entschieden.


----------



## Metamorph83 (29. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Verdacht, dass meine 3080er im großen Case besser untergebracht ist als im A4. Sie hat ja sozusagen selber entschieden.


Auch Ventus?


----------



## haii91 (30. Oktober 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> ja, Nvidia ist tot ab morgen. Die 3070 wird im laden liegen bleiben. Und es werden wahrscheinlich schlagartig alle Karten verfügbar sein. Gott ist die Welt klein.
> 
> Traurig das du sowas schreibst und es Leute sogar toll finden. Die Warheit ist das die alle ausverkauft sind. Ein ganz trauriges Spiel das sich hier im Forum in letzter Zeit abspielt.


Du solltest mal genauer lesen und den Kontext einbeziehen.


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2020)

Puh ... Watch Dogs Legion rennt selbst in 4K mit RTX auf Ultra ins CPU-Limit. Egal ob 5Ghz Intel oder 24 Kerne.
Kaum über 30 FPS. Aber es soll ja ein Performance-Patch auf dem Weg sein.

Übrigens fordernd gegenüber dem UV ... muss da wohl noch drann arbeiten. 0,9V bei 2Ghz scheint da nicht stabil zu sein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iiPc5bVUfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jJWZYOBvBU:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skajaquada (30. Oktober 2020)

Da sieh einer an, jetzt schon im Outlet?
https://www.alternate.de/ZOTAC/GeForce-RTX-3090-Trinity-Grafikkarte/html/product/1688465?


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

https://www.amd.com/en/gaming/graphics-gaming-benchmarks
		


Nvidia bringt nun doch die 20GB 3080Ti.


----------



## pietcux (30. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Auch Ventus?


ASUS3080 TUF OC


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1322011298700259328

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (30. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Puh ... Watch Dogs Legion rennt selbst in 4K mit RTX auf Ultra ins CPU-Limit. Egal ob 5Ghz Intel oder 24 Kerne.
> Kaum über 30 FPS. Aber es soll ja ein Performance-Patch auf dem Weg sein.
> 
> Übrigens fordernd gegenüber dem UV ... muss da wohl noch drann arbeiten. 0,9V bei 2Ghz scheint da nicht stabil zu sein
> ...



Das scheint dann aber eher an deiner CPU zu liegen. So sieht es bei mir in 4K Ultra Preset inkl. RTX Ultra und DLSS Balanced aus:








						CapFrameX - 35e70a5a-9229-485f-a275-df79e27734da - Sessioncollection
					






					www.capframex.com
				




Ich während des Benchmarks schnell durch die Stadt gefahren. Ich kann heute Abend, mit dem neuen Patch und aktuellem Treiber, mal ein Video machen.
Unter "Sensor" sieht man aber das ich konstant im GPU Limit bin.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Und das, obwohl das Game schon einiges von der GPU abfordert. Typisches Ubisoft Optimierung. Glaube es liegt an der Engine.


----------



## big-maec (30. Oktober 2020)

Geht weiter.



			https://www.cyberport.de/pc-und-zubehoer/komponenten/grafikkarten/asus/pdp/2e07-51x/asus-geforce-rtx-3070-dual-8gb-gddr6-grafikkarte-2xhdmi-3xdp.html
		


Ein bißchen teuer aber da.


			https://www.cyberport.de/pc-und-zubehoer/komponenten/grafikkarten/asus/pdp/2e07-51u/asus-rog-strix-geforce-rtx-3070-gaming-oc-8gb-gddr6-2xhdmi-3xdp.html


----------



## Rafa85 (30. Oktober 2020)

Hi Leute! Reicht eine 3070 für Spieler die mit einer maximalen Auflösung von 1440p zocken. Bei Shooter bevorzuge ich mehr FPS da genügt mir 1080p aber bei Renn und Sportspielen wäre es schon fein wenn die Kraftreserven der Graka groß genug sind um noch Spielspaß bei hoher Auflösung zu haben.

Mfg


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2020)

Ja reicht, die Karten sind aber ziemlich überteuert derzeit und die 8GB Ram sind schlicht ein Witz.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

https://www.cyberport.de/pc-und-zubehoer/komponenten/grafikkarten/asus/pdp/2e07-51u/asus-rog-strix-geforce-rtx-3070-gaming-oc-8gb-gddr6-2xhdmi-3xdp.html?zanpid=11657_1604048771_2526027001120d815507212f32bb0c91&userid=101248&MC=101-101248&ext_publisher_id=101248&awc=11657_1604048771_2526027001120d815507212f32bb0c91&APID=101
		


Seit gestern liegen 3090 wie Blei in den Regalen selbst für die 1500 Zotac seit fast 13 stunden schon verfügbar


----------



## big-maec (30. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Seit gestern liegen 3090 wie Blei in den Regalen selbst für die 1500 Zotac seit fast 13 stunden schon verfügbar


Jau, liegen bei Computeruniverse.





						NVIDIA GeForce RTX™ 30er-Serie | computeruniverse
					

Computer, Notebooks, Markentechnik für Entertainment und Haushalt im computeruniverse Mobile Shop günstig kaufen. Beste Auswahl. Bester Service.




					www.computeruniverse.net


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Oktober 2020)

Lasst liegen, das Zeug. 
Gefragt sind 3080er zu normalen Preisen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (30. Oktober 2020)

Scheint hier und da immer wieder 3070er zu geben, der Laden ist auch hier um die ecke wusste ich garnicht..
Aber 600€...


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2020)

Rafa85 schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Reicht eine 3070 für Spieler die mit einer maximalen Auflösung von 1440p zocken. Bei Shooter bevorzuge ich mehr FPS da genügt mir 1080p aber bei Renn und Sportspielen wäre es schon fein wenn die Kraftreserven der Graka groß genug sind um noch Spielspaß bei hoher Auflösung zu haben.
> 
> Mfg





Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja reicht, die Karten sind aber ziemlich überteuert derzeit und die 8GB Ram sind schlicht ein Witz.



Kommt drauf an, wie man "reicht" definiert.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Konkurrenz meine Freunde. 3070TI von 10 gb auf 12gb und 3080 TI von 12 gb auf 20gb.


HisN schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie man "reicht" definiert.


Das rechte Bild sieht schon gut aus


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2020)

Chic, oder? *g*


----------



## pietcux (30. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir rauscht grad die Asus RTX 3080 Tuf Oc im Stresstest prime95/Furmark neben meinem Arbeitsplatz fröhlich vor sich hin. Die Karte zieht grad um 337 Watt @Stock. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am WE werde ich dann mal Gurdi's Artikel zur Hilfe nehmen um die Karte zu undervolten.


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. Oktober 2020)

Du hast das Teil zusammen mit einem übertakteten 2700X an einem 550W Netzteil hängen? Mutig!

Mich wundert gerade echt, dass da nichts abschaltet.


----------



## pietcux (30. Oktober 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Du hast das Teil zusammen mit einem übertakteten 2700X an einem 550W Netzteil hängen? Mutig!
> 
> Mich wundert gerade echt, dass da nichts abschaltet.


Ich muss dringend meine Signatur korrigieren. Es ist ein R5  3600 @ stock und ja das Netzteil ist "nur" 550Watt, reicht scheinbar ist ja nicht irgendein Netzteil. Im A4 ist ein 750Watt Corsair drin, aber da wollte die Karte ja nicht bleiben, LOL.


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. Oktober 2020)

Oh ok, das ändert einiges.
Von den Dark Power Pros halte ich auch sehr viel 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit der Karte. In WQHD dürfte die abgehen wie Schmidts Katze!


----------



## pietcux (30. Oktober 2020)

Ja wir haben gestern Abend The Division 2 gezockt. Ich hatte maxed out in Wqhd zwischen 120 und 144 fps. Das ist schon mal ne Hausnummer. Den Afterburner hab ich schon clean neu installiert. Sollte man das beim Graka Treiber auch tun, oder reicht es die neueste Version drauf zu haben? Bin da sonst immer recht faul....


----------



## cap82 (30. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie man "reicht" definiert.


 Ja, wir wissen bereits dass du das mit jedem Spiel, mit jeder GPU, mit jedem Küchentisch, mit einfach allem hin bekommst.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern vorhergesagt  Nvidia Panik Mode ON RTX OFF


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt wirkt das auf mich eher abschreckend


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch nicht begeistert habe den code gerade erhalten. Wird verkauft


----------



## pietcux (30. Oktober 2020)

Mir wäre der COD Code lieber. Ich mag die Single Player von COD. Und Black Ops 1 war einer der Besten.


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2020)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ja, wir wissen bereits dass du das mit jedem Spiel, mit jeder GPU, mit jedem Küchentisch, mit einfach allem hin bekommst.



Naja, wenn Dein "reicht" grundsätzlich anders aussieht wie das "reicht" vom Fragesteller. Dann redet ihr ordentlich aneinander vorbei. Genau deshalb hinterfrage ich "reicht".
Es ist dem Fragesteller NULL geholfen wenn man meint, das das eigene reicht seinem reicht entspricht.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Das reicht jetzt aber wirklich!


----------



## cap82 (30. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Dein "reicht" grundsätzlich anders aussieht wie das "reicht" vom Fragesteller. Dann redet ihr ordentlich aneinander vorbei. Genau deshalb hinterfrage ich "reicht".
> Es ist dem Fragesteller NULL geholfen wenn man meint, das das eigene reicht seinem reicht entspricht.


Ich will mit dir nicht diskutieren, ich will dir einfach nur sagen, deine immer gleiche Leier nervt. Ich weiß nicht wieviele deiner 20k Beiträge sich immer um das gleiche Thema drehen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Oktober 2020)

Es reicht ! 

Hier mal die heutigen zahlen des Pro-Shop: Achtung Werbung !  

Hab daher mal explizit nach 3080ern, genauer gesagt, den Strix OC und der Verfügbarkeit Ausschau gehalten und wenn es stimmt, was da aktuell als "incoming" bezeichnet wird und die bereits eingetroffenen Karten, dann könnte man rein theoretisch ganz grob daraus auf hiesige Händler schlussfolgern, dass so grob die Hälfte der Bestellungen der Strix OC demnächst, beim nächsten "incoming" abgearbeitet werden können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt Hoffnung, für Leute, die erst nach ner Woche oder so bestellt haben, bzw. noch mal umbestellt, wie ich.


----------



## pietcux (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich drück dir die Daumen. Ruf deinen Händler doch einfach mal freundlich an, bei mir hat es geholfen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

NBB hat gerade fes zu msrp von jeder Karte.


----------



## big-maec (30. Oktober 2020)

Versuch mal auf die NBB Seite zu kommen. Ich hänge da seit 5 Min drin.


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2020)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich will mit dir nicht diskutieren, ich will dir einfach nur sagen, deine immer gleiche Leier nervt. Ich weiß nicht wieviele deiner 20k Beiträge sich immer um das gleiche Thema drehen.



Ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass sich die Fragen immer und immer wiederholen. Warum sollen sich dann die Antworten nicht auch immer und immer wiederholen.
Macht es Dein Geheule jetzt in irgend einer Art besser? Sei Konstruktiv.


Der Patch für Watch-Dogs Legion ist hart.
Er hebt einem aus dem CPU-Limit, dafür sind die FPS noch weiter gesunken. Bei mir gehts jetzt unter die 30 FPS^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aze9z6SNN7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ruf deinen Händler doch einfach mal freundlich an, bei mir hat es geholfen.


Ich lass die besser in Ruhe.

Ich versuche mich einfach in deren Lage zu versetzen.
Würde es als Händler auch nicht gerade prickelnd finden, wenn da hunderte Leute anrufen und nach ihrer bestellten Karte fragen, auch wenn man online einfach den Bestellstatus checken kann.

Nee ... ich warte einfach. Irgendwann werden sie genug Karten haben, um allen eine zu schicken.

PS: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxvoxpeeIaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass sich die Fragen immer und immer wiederholen. Warum sollen sich dann die Antworten nicht auch immer und immer wiederholen.
> Macht es Dein Geheule jetzt in irgend einer Art besser? Sei Konstruktiv.
> 
> 
> ...


Also hat der Patch nix gebracht oder wie?


----------



## Heisenberg23 (30. Oktober 2020)

Notebooksbilliger hat gerade die 3090 Founders drin:

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/nv...ders+edition+683300?nbb=pn.&nbbct=1002_5#Q0C5


----------



## JuNiioR (30. Oktober 2020)

Heo,

hat heute zufällig jemand ne MSI 3090 Gaming X Trio bei Computeruniverse bestellt und schon ne Versandbestätigung?
Die dinger waren ja verhältnismäßig lange Lagernd angezeigt. Sogar mit Stückzahlen.

Ich hatte um 11 Uhr bestellt aber bisher hab ich nur ne Bestätigung für die Zahlung bekommen aber noch keine Versandnachricht.


----------



## pietcux (30. Oktober 2020)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> Heo,
> 
> hat heute zufällig jemand ne MSI 3090 Gaming X Trio bei Computeruniverse bestellt und schon ne Versandbestätigung?
> Die dinger waren ja verhältnismäßig lange Lagernd angezeigt. Sogar mit Stückzahlen.
> ...


Also komm 4 Wochen warten muss man schon, sonst ist es kein Paperlaunch Gefühl....


----------



## 3rrOr (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin ja gerade am Abwägen, was meint ihr, für wieviel € kommt die 3060ti ? Wenn Amd in der Preisklasse kein RT hat, überlege ich tatsächlich doch ne Nvidia zu nehmen. Und ja, ich will RT "nur mal sehen können"


----------



## JuNiioR (30. Oktober 2020)

War meine 1. Bestellung überhaupt bei der 30er Serie.  Vielleicht gehe ich ja in die Geschichtsbücher ein als derjenige der am Tag der Bestellung sogar ne Versandbestätigung bekommt und das bei seiner ersten Bestellung!


----------



## Xaphyr (30. Oktober 2020)

3rrOr schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gerade am Abwägen, was meint ihr, für wieviel € kommt die 3060ti ? Wenn Amd in der Preisklasse kein RT hat, überlege ich tatsächlich doch ne Nvidia zu nehmen. Und ja, ich will RT "nur mal sehen können"


Meine Glaskugel sagt 399€. Mein derzeitiger Wissensstand sagt, abwarten und Tee trinken. Derzeit ist alles möglich, da wir aber auch noch null Information über die kleineren AMD Karten haben, who knows?


----------



## 3rrOr (30. Oktober 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt 399€. Mein derzeitiger Wissensstand sagt, abwarten und Tee trinken. Derzeit ist alles möglich, da wir aber auch noch null Information über die kleineren AMD Karten haben, who knows?


So langsam aber sicher krüppelt meine 980ti ordentlich ab, bin echt froh, dass Cyberpunk nochmal verschoben wurde . Aber sicher verständlich, dass jegliches Abwarten schmerzt?!


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

Mir ein Rätsel warum sich hier überhaupt noch Leute aufhalten nach AMDs Vorstellung. Direkt alles zurück verfrachten und Bestellungen stornieren! 





__





						AMD Smart Access Memory: Zen 3 + RDNA 2 = Intel, NVIDIA destroyer
					

AMD's new Smart Memory Access uses the Zen 3-based Ryzen 5000 series + X570 chipset + RDNA 2-based Radeon RX 6000 series together.




					www.tweaktown.com
				




Müsste doch alles gesagt sein, nach diesen Fakten, welche die Kollegen heute hier gepostet haben^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also hat der Patch nix gebracht oder wie?


Doch .. das CPU-Limit ist weg^^
Ich glaub die haben einfach mal wieder (Bild)Qualität beerdigt. Das ist was der Patch macht.


----------



## big-maec (30. Oktober 2020)

Wenn Watch Dogs die beste Raytracing Implementierung hat, dann kann ich mir auch gut Vorstellen das die noch eine Weile brauchen um das an die neue Hardware anzupassen.









						Watch Dogs Legion im Techniktest: Die bisher beste Raytracing-Implementierung [Update]
					

Watch Dogs Legion ist nach einer mehr als einer halbjährigen Verschiebung startbereit - inklusive sehenswerter Raytracing-Reflexionen. PCGH macht den Test.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mir ein Rätsel warum sich hier überhaupt noch Leute aufhalten nach AMDs Vorstellung. Direkt alles zurück verfrachten und Bestellungen stornieren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Oktober 2020)

wie komm ich eigentlich an ein kostenlos-spiel-code?
was soll der mist.. ich will auch!! oder ist das eine reine cyberport-ermessens-sache?


----------



## blautemple (30. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> wie komm ich eigentlich an ein kostenlos-spiel-code?
> was soll der mist.. ich will auch!! oder ist das eine reine cyberport-ermessens-sache?


Cyberport macht da nicht mit.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

indem du eine rtx 3080 3090 kaufst könnte sich als schwierig erweisen


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

nbb hat diverse karten online


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Also komm 4 Wochen warten muss man schon, sonst ist es kein Paperlaunch Gefühl....


Der war gut


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Also komm 4 Wochen warten muss man schon, sonst ist es kein Paperlaunch Gefühl....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte dein Gefühl verstärken.


karten überall
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...ort=popularity&order=desc&availability=sofort


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Oktober 2020)

Ach DA ! is meine 3080 ! Er hat sie zumindest schon mal gemalt. 

edit:



Duvar schrieb:


> Müsste doch alles gesagt sein, nach diesen Fakten, welche die Kollegen heute hier gepostet haben^^


Dass ich *das* noch erleben darf !
Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.
Und scheint dennoch wahr. 

Aber gut, dass ich kein Herzkasper kriege, wenn ich nich das Schnellste habe und auch gönnen kann. 
Man muss halt alles einfach nich so ernst nehmen.

Is eh nur Zockerei.


----------



## pietcux (30. Oktober 2020)

Irgendwie hat Nvidia AMD eine offene Flanke angeboten indem sie bewusst nicht Alles auf Rasterisierung ausgelegt haben. Ich meine es war recht leicht für AMD mit einer klassischen Rasterisierungs Architektur den Rasterisierungs Olymp zu erklimmen. Meist folgt jedoch auf die offene Flanke eine überraschende Umzingelung. Wer weiß,  wer weiß.  Nvidia ist nämlich nicht so unbeweglich wie Intel. Bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht. Btw, ich finde das neue Angebot von Lisa Su stinklangweilig. Bei RTX2080FE und RTX3080 konnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten, bei RX6800 sehr wohl. Juckt mich überhaupt nicht. Aber das sage ich nur hier, ich werde die RXwhatever Threads schön in Ruhe lassen, die dort posten sollen ruhig ihren Spass haben.


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ach DA ! is meine 3080 ! Er hat sie zumindest schon mal gemalt.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


Mensch Chris, du zahlst 800€+ für ne 3080 und zockst in WQHD soweit ich weiß, dort ist die 150€ günstigere 6800XT mit SATTEN 60% mehr VRAM sogar schneller als die 1500-2000€ teure 3090. Siehst du den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr? So sehr kann man ja nicht die Augen schließen und es nicht akzeptieren das AMD einfach was besseres auf Lager hat. RT können sie auch, DLSS Alternative kommt auch, ihr müsst alle auch mal AMD honorieren, selbst wenn sie was besseres haben und deutlich günstiger sind, bleibt ihr kleben bei Nvidia, versteh das mal einer...
Aso und verbrauchen tun die auch deutlich weniger, was ist nur los? So befangen kann man doch nicht sein.
Macht endlich mal die Äuglein auf. Ich selber hatte bis Dato fast auch nur Nvidia Karten, soviel mal dazu.
Ach und OC Potential zum Fun haben ist auch besser bei AMD usw usf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> die dort posten sollen ruhig ihren Spass haben.


Das denke ich mir auch seit ein paar Tage.

Wann gab's das schon, bzw. wie lange is das her, dass AMD GPUs im Highend mitmischen, oder sogar vorne liegen können ?
Es sei allen AMD-Freunden gegönnt, ihren Spaß und Hype auszuleben.

Die Kombi Ryzen+Radeon scheint aber auch gut.

Würde ich als AMD ja auch gut erscheinen lassen, denn ich will schließlich verkaufen. 
Zu verschenken haben die auch nix.

Am Ende kochen alle nur mit Wasser und es wird gezockt, auf Radeon, Konsole und Nvidia(Tellefon nich zu vergessen  ).

Hauptsache Fun !  


Duvar schrieb:


> Mensch Chris


Mensch Duvar ...  du kennst mich doch und kennst meinen lange gehegten Plan, für mein "System 2025". 
An mir beißt du dir die Zähne aus. 

Das Basissystem steht und läuft schon sehr schön(24/7 Setting), auch wenn nicht das Schnellste. Aber schön flott für meine Verhältnisse.
Der Plan war eine 3080 unter 880€ dazu zu holen(schon lange) und dann bis 2025 darauf zu zocken.

Mal schaun ... im Moment sieht's gut aus, für meinen Plan. 
Unter 880€ hat hingehauen. Mit der _Bestellung_ zumindest. 

Und von meinem G-sync Monitor weiche ich nicht ab. Da bin ich seit Jahren mit zufrieden, einmal mit meinem ersten 100 Hz 21:9 und nun mit meinem 144Hz 16:9 32" VA G-sync auch seit einiger Zeit.

Ich werd' wohl irgendwie darauf einigermaßen zocken können. 
Gibt Schlimmeres, als ne 3080 10GB.

*aufMeineGtx1660Super6GBschiel* 

Aber hab Spaß, mein Freund !


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

Aso hast ein GSync only Monitor? Dann ists was anderes sorry.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Das ist das erste Mal seit Jahren das ich eine AMD Karte in mein Hauptgaming System packen werde, genau wegen was du oben gesagt hast. Er ist halt genau dort wo Nvidia ihn haben wollte.


----------



## turfsurf (30. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Also komm 4 Wochen warten muss man schon, sonst ist es kein Paperlaunch Gefühl....


Ich habe gestern erst gerafft, warum bei EBay die ganzen Fakeangebote gemalte 3080 AUF PAPIER sind.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mensch Chris, du zahlst 800€+ für ne 3080 und zockst in WQHD soweit ich weiß, dort ist die 150€ günstigere 6800XT mit SATTEN 60% mehr VRAM sogar schneller als die 1500-2000€ teure 3090. Siehst du den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr? So sehr kann man ja nicht die Augen schließen und es nicht akzeptieren das AMD einfach was besseres auf Lager hat. RT können sie auch, DLSS Alternative kommt auch, ihr müsst alle auch mal AMD honorieren, selbst wenn sie was besseres haben und deutlich günstiger sind, bleibt ihr kleben bei Nvidia, versteh das mal einer...
> Aso und verbrauchen tun die auch deutlich weniger, was ist nur los? So befangen kann man doch nicht sein.
> Macht endlich mal die Äuglein auf. Ich selber hatte bis Dato fast auch nur Nvidia Karten, soviel mal dazu.
> Ach und OC Potential zum Fun haben ist auch besser bei AMD usw usf.
> ...


Das weißt du doch alles noch gar nicht.

Also Watch Dogs läuft eigentlich ganz knorke bei mir, wobei DLSS kaum mehr Fps bringt, zudem schmiert das Game auch schon mal ab mit DLSS Balanced. Ansonsten aber eigentlich saubere Frametimes aber niedrige Fps und RTX ist auch in vielen Bereichen kaum ein Mehrwert und nuckelt nur an der Leistung. Zudem wird die GraKa kaum ausgelastet, Ampere scheint hier Probleme zu haben die Shader auszulasten oder aber die ein Phantomlimit beschränkt hier was, so richtig eingrenzen kann ich es nicht.

So Sachen wir hier kommen aber leider öfters vor, auch sonst wirkt das Spiel an manchen Ecken nicht so richtig fertig wie ich finde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

47 fps dort drin ist es noch nicht mal fordernd.


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

Überlegt mal so:

5900X 550€ + gutes B550 Board 150€ (MSI B550 Gaming Edge WIFI) + 16GB RX 6800XT 650€ = 1350€!
1350€ sind immer noch deutlich günstiger als das, was man für eine 3090 zahlt, die langsamer ist in WQHD + man bekommt einen Ultra schnellen 12 Kerner oben drauf LOL

Egal wie ich es drehe und wende, ich komme nicht zum Schluss, dass sich Ampere lohnt, wie kommt ihr nur darauf?
Nee jetzt mal im ernst, wisst ihr was, was ich nicht weiß, wenn ja sagt es mir bitte, dann hole ich auch Ampere.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das sich Ampere "lohnt" aber man sollte erstmal tests abwarten und die NV Karten haben auch in einigen Bereichen durchaus Ihre Vorzüge. Obsolet werden die nicht von heute auf morgen. Mir sind die Ampere aber tatsächlich zu langweilig beim tweaken.


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt das sich Ampere "lohnt" aber man sollte erstmal tests abwarten und die NV Karten haben auch in einigen Bereichen durchaus Ihre Vorzüge. Obsolet werden die nicht von heute auf morgen. Mir sind die Ampere aber tatsächlich zu langweilig beim tweaken.


Ja tweaken wird wohl spaßig und da hab ich keinen Plan von bei AMD Karten als langjähriger Nvidia User.
Mach mal ne Big Navi klar und mach einen deiner tollen Guides^^
Der AMD Treiber haut mich erstmal vom Hocker, allein wenn ich nur an den denke. (Sieht aber sexy aus)


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Ja, weil nichts geht. Entweder man drückt ihnen 200 Watt Extra rein damit man irgendwas erreicht oder Stock oder Undervolting das war es. Keine Taktfreude nichts.   Navi 2.5 Ghz


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Überlegt mal so:
> 
> 5900X 550€ + gutes B550 Board 150€ (MSI B550 Gaming Edge WIFI) + 16GB RX 6800XT 650€ = 1350€!


Ich überleg mal so ...
Mein Board von 2017 wo mal n 8600k drauf lief ... hab ich schon.
Meinen 9900k, 2019 gekauft, als der mal "günstig" (relativ) war, hab ich schon.
Meine Speicherriegel ... 32GB aktuell lediglich auf 3600er Speed laufend, hab ich schon.
Meinen tollen G-sync Monitor, hab ich schon.
Speicher hab ich auch genug rumfliegen. Eine 4TB SSD und eine schnellere watt weiß ich 3500er Speed M.2 SSD, die ich nur für Technikspielereien geholt hab, hab ich schon.
Netzteile hab ich auch schon. Mein altes 650 Watt Netzteil noch von meinem alten Rechner und ein neueres 850W Netzteil(mal wegen OC Spielereien am 9900k geholt + alte 1080Ti auf Anschlag  , auch bei F@home), hab ich schon. Beides waren mal tolle BeQuiet Dinger, die ja nich auf einmal schlechter werden. Brauche also nix Neues.
Genug RGB Spielereien ... hab ich schon.

RTX ROG 3080 Strix OC 10GB is ... .bestellt. Hab ich noch nich.

Kaffee ... is alle. Shice ! 

Bin mal eben Kaffee kochen.

Later !


----------



## Duvar (30. Oktober 2020)

Meine 1080Ti war ja stark undervoltet, ich frage mich, ob ich die selbe Performance erreiche mit der undervolteten RX6800XT bei unter 100W?^^


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja tweaken wird wohl spaßig und da hab ich keinen Plan von bei AMD Karten als langjähriger Nvidia User.
> Mach mal ne Big Navi klar und mach einen deiner tollen Guides^^
> Der AMD Treiber haut mich erstmal vom Hocker, allein wenn ich nur an den denke. (Sieht aber sexy aus)


Klar werd ich eine holen, meine Founders ist schon verkauft. Geht leider morgen raus


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> meine Founders ist schon verkauft. Geht leider morgen raus


Der hab ich ehrlich gesagt eh nich so getraut.
Auch die Speicherriegel auf beiden Seiten und die eine Ecke oben, die doch ziemlich heiß wird.
(Also auf Jahre gesehen hätte ich da meine Bedenken gehabt)

Mit der 3080 Strix OC und nur Riegel auf einer Seite hab ich ehrlich gesagt n besseres Gefühl. 
Braucht auch weniger Saft(immerhin zum Glück *nur 10GB* zu versorgen ! ) und wird nich beidseitig heiß.

Dagegen kann ich aber, wenn ich will auch mal mit 450Watt rumspielen(einfach ab Werk den Regler nach rechts, feddich), oder 250, je nach Lust und Laune.

Am Ende wird wohl ein schönes 24/7 Setting, aber nicht zu extrem, bei rum kommen. Will ja auch noch "genug" Leistung.

Also ganz ehrlich: Ich freue mir schon n Loch in's Knie, auf's Tüfteln mit der Karte !


edit:

Ganz nebenbei werd' ich noch *eine sehr seltene, exotische Kombi nutzen*.
Kaum ein User wird noch n 9900k mit relativ fixem Restsystem(cache/Ram) nutzen und dazu eine lediglich 10GB 3080 kombinieren, die ja allein schon vom weniger Speicher mal eben 35 Watt weniger braucht(14x 1GB GDDR6x Riegel eingespart), als ne 3090, dazu nur einseitig warm wird und trotzdem 450 Watt per BIOS ab Werk zur Verfügung hat, wenn man will. 
Naja ... irgendwann wird das echt Museumswert haben, wenn ich 2024/25 noch auf nem Intel Board von 2017 rumzocke.


----------



## dmasiretteb (30. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klar werd ich eine holen, meine Founders ist schon verkauft. Geht leider morgen raus


Erwähne ja nicht mit Gewinn werde deswegen gerade fertig gemacht


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2020)

Klar mit Gewinn


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Endlich hab ich mal ne 3080 bei Amazon entdeckt.

Es geht aufwärts ... mit den Preisen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Man beachte den Namen des Verkäufers ! 

Schönen, guten Morgen und schönes WE @ all, egal ob Radeon, oder Ampere Käufer !


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Oktober 2020)

WarThunder läuft hier mit 95-120W auf höchsten settings mit global illumination@1005Mhz. lüfter laufen nicht mal an. OMG
Turing gerne 160-230W an den selben stellen/settings


----------



## big-maec (31. Oktober 2020)

So werde Gurdi mal ablösen und eine 3090 FE in mein System einbauen. Meine Neugier und der Forscherdrang hat gesiegt. Wie das passieren konnte weiß ich ich auch nicht mehr, der Finger hat über den Kaufbutton gezuckt.  Mal schauen wie lange ich die behalte. 

EDIT : Auf Amazon Asus ROG Strix RTX 3090 OC für 3323, 80€


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Wie das passieren konnte weiß ich ich auch nicht mehr, der Finger hat über den Kaufbutton gezuckt.


Erinnert mich an meine Nacht- und Nebelaktion, in der ich meinen 9900k damals bestellt hab, im Juni 19, für 439€(Stieg irgendwo bei 600€ ein). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Zeigefinger zitterte und schwubs, war versehentlich eine neue CPU bestellt, welche meinen 8600k ablöste.

Passiert schon mal. 


edit: Im Nachhinein betrachtet, war das ganz gut.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Oktober 2020)

mir hat der zeigefinger geradae 32GB RAM bestellt. oh man



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordbadener (31. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei werd' ich noch *eine sehr seltene, exotische Kombi nutzen*.
> Kaum ein User wird noch n 9900k mit relativ fixem Restsystem(cache/Ram) nutzen und dazu eine lediglich 10GB 3080 kombinieren,


Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, ob diese Kombo wirklich so selten ist. Jetzt sind wir schon mal zu zweit.
Unsere Systeme sollten eigentlich die nächsten Jahre locker ausreichen. Ich habe da jetzt erstmal keinen Bedarf etwas zu ändern. Selbst das BQ SP11 650W-Netzteil bleibt jetzt erstmal drin.


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

Das Interesse scheint wohl gegessen zu sein Karten überall im Regal keiner will sie. Oder liegt es an den preisen? Vor ein paar Tagen wars ja noch egal.


----------



## pietcux (31. Oktober 2020)

An mir liegt es nicht. Mein Interesse bleibt sehr hoch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (31. Oktober 2020)

Es tut sich endlich was an der Wasserkühler Front...
Der Status bei EK ist von "Processing Preorder" auf "Processing" gesprungen. Ich hoffe mal er geht morgen endlich raus, dann wäre er, dank DHL Express, am Dienstag da und ich habe wieder meine Ruhe


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> An mir liegt es nicht. Mein Interesse bleibt sehr hoch.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich meinte Kaufkraft du hast ja deine Karte schon


----------



## DaPopCOH (31. Oktober 2020)

hat denn schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht mit wakü blocks?
werd nächste woche ne msi 3090  ventus OC bekommen. sollte ich mich dazu entscheiden sie zu behalten würd ich sie natürlich umbauen auf wasser. luftkühlung is was für mädchen.....
nice wär natürlich ein block der die ram bausteine auf der rückseite auch iwie mitkühlt.
gefunden hab ich bisher nur nen block von alphacool und von der sekte da bin ich nich so der fan eigentlich......


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Oder liegt es an den preisen?


Wird wohl so sein. Ich hätte öfter die Chance gehabt eine direkt ab Lager 3080 zwischen 950 und 1100€ zu bestellen. Seh ich aber nich ein.

Entry Level Modelle sollten halt um die 720-750€ kosten und absolute Top Modelle(z.B. Strix OC/Aorus Xtreme) bis 900€.
Das sind dann ja schon heftige early adopter Preise.

Aber wenn alle möglichen Leute bereits entry Level Modelle für über 900€ kaufen, bleibt für mich nur auf meine Bestellung warten.

Man ist natürlich nicht gezwungen, zu Preisen zu kaufen, wo man nicht will.
Meine GTX 1660 Super läuft ja noch. 

Und warten soll helfen. Bald kommen ja die Radeons. Das wird alles derbe entzerren.
Gleichzeitig kommen langsam tatsächlich mehr Karten von den 80ern rein, Woche für Woche(siehe ProShop Zahlen von gestern).

Ich denke Mitte November Anfang Dezember wird sich die Lage stark bessern.



blautemple schrieb:


> Es tut sich endlich was an der Wasserkühler Front...


Ja, wenn man darauf steht, gibt's ja auch schon fertig ab Werk:










						GIGABYTE announces GeForce RTX 3080 AORUS XTREME WaterForce WB - VideoCardz.com
					

Gigabyte has just announced one of the fastest and most customized GeForce RTX 3080 designs so far. The AORUS Xtreme (GV-N3080AORUSX WB-10GD) model has received a pre-installed water block and a new name: AORUS XTREME WaterForce WB. First GeForce RTX 30 graphics card with a pre-installed water...




					videocardz.com
				












						ASUS shows off GeForce RTX 3090 EK with preinstalled water block - VideoCardz.com
					

The leaks were true, ASUS has been working closely with EK to launch custom GeForce RTX 30 graphics cards with preinstalled water blocks.  ASUS announces GeForce RTX 30 graphics with EK water block ASUS confirmed that the EK series will include GeForce RTX 3090, RTX 3080 and RTX 3070 models. The...




					videocardz.com


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

Hätten mehr Leute deine Einstellung hätten wir nicht diese Preise.


----------



## big-maec (31. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Das Interesse scheint wohl gegessen zu sein Karten überall im Regal keiner will sie. Oder liegt es an den preisen? Vor ein paar Tagen wars ja noch egal.


Die FE geht immer weg, muß dann wohl an den Preisen liegen. Aber noch ist das letzte Wort nicht gesprochen. Die Ernüchterung kommt nächste Jahr nach dem Hype.


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

eher, wenn alle Karten am Markt sind und Nvidia die Käufer richtig vorführt die nicht auf die Super-Version gewartet haben mehr Vram bisschen mehr Leistung für dasselbe Geld.


----------



## tinykitten (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte gestern eine Strix 3080 von Media Markt im Warenkorb, bei 950€ hab ich es aber sein gelassen. Davon abgesehen sind meine Alternate & Cyberport Bestellungen storniert. Ich glaube das das der bessere Move ist derzeit. Ein bisschen warten kann ich jetzt auch noch, sei es letztendlich AMD oder Nvidia.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1322463479417040896

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3080 RT Performance


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> und Nvidia die Käufer richtig vorführt die nicht auf die Super-Version gewartet haben mehr Vram bisschen mehr Leistung für dasselbe Geld.



Also mich führen sie nicht vor damit.
Ich rechne ja schon damit.

Aber wieso soll ich mehr und teurer kaufen, wenn mir diese Karte reicht ?
Ich will gar keine 24GB(womit soll ich die denn voll kriegen in WQHD ?). Die saufen ja auch und werden heiß. Gerade die GDDR6x sind da ja n bisschen heftiger, als die GDDR6.

1 GDDR6X Chip soll ja schon 2,5-3 Watt saufen. Und das x 14 (mehr) ... joah ... kommt schon was zusammen.
(Unterschied allein wegen dem Mehrspeicher 3090 zur 3080 ca. 30-42Watt)

Also für meine Bedürfnisse scheint die 3080 10GB genau richtig.
Reicht.

Bis zur 4080 is mir einfach zu lang, die Wartezeit.
(Und die Supidupis und TIs können sie behalten.  )

edit:



Duvar schrieb:


> 3080 *RT* Performance


Kann man doch abschalten.  

Mal angucken ... ok. Aber zum richtig zocken will ich fps haben.


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

Weil die nicht teuerer werden. Geht schlecht, wenn AMD im nacken sitzt.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1322460781414244353

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



3080 stock Perf.


----------



## DaPopCOH (31. Oktober 2020)

tinykitten schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern eine Strix 3080 von Media Markt im Warenkorb, bei 950€ hab ich es aber sein gelassen. Davon abgesehen sind meine Alternate & Cyberport Bestellungen storniert. Ich glaube das das der bessere Move ist derzeit. Ein bisschen warten kann ich jetzt auch noch, sei es letztendlich AMD oder Nvidia.


 ich hab meine 3090 auch grade wieder storniert. ich könnts mir schon leisten, aber irgendwie ist es doch einfach nicht der richtige zeitpunkt.  nur damit ich was zum spielen hab überzogene preise zu zahlen für ein modell , das man bei voller verfügbarkeit aller modelle vermutlich nich kaufen würde.......ne, dann lieber doch nich.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

AMD Radeon RX 6800 RDNA 2 Graphics Card Ray Tracing Performance Leaks Out, Almost As Fast As RTX 3070 With DLSS at 4K & WQHD
					

The first DXR raytracing performance benchmark of the AMD Radeon RX 6800 "Big Navi" RDNA 2 GPU based graphics card have leaked out.




					wccftech.com


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> 3080 stock Perf.


Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, warum alle immer so gallig auf "Punkte" sind. 
Ich will in meinen Lieblingsspielen fps haben, nicht Punkte.

725626356 Punkte sagt mir nix.

100 fps sagt mir was.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 6800 RDNA 2 Graphics Card Ray Tracing Performance Leaks Out, Almost As Fast As RTX 3070 With DLSS at 4K & WQHD
> 
> 
> The first DXR raytracing performance benchmark of the AMD Radeon RX 6800 "Big Navi" RDNA 2 GPU based graphics card have leaked out.
> ...


Im Artikel wird in der Grafik von einer 6800XT gesprochen, im Pic aber von einer 6800.
Kommt drauf welche das jetzt ist, wenn das die  kleine ist, dann ist das ein überragender Wert. Wenn das die große ist, deutet das eher daraufhin dass die XT im Schnitt bei einer 3080er landet und wir sehr differenzierter Ergebnisse sehen werden in den Bench Parcouren.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, warum alle immer so gallig auf "Punkte" sind.
> Ich will in meinen Lieblingsspielen fps haben, nicht Punkte.
> 
> 725626356 Punkte sagt mir nix.
> ...



Weil es sich gut messen und vergleichen lässt. Es sind ja übertragen dann Fps.


----------



## Metamorph83 (31. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> An mir liegt es nicht. Mein Interesse bleibt sehr hoch.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das Leistungsoverlay, wie bekommst du das angezeigt? Im Experience bekomme ich nur die FPS angezeigt...


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> das Leistungsoverlay, wie bekommst du das angezeigt? Im Experience bekomme ich nur die FPS angezeigt...


Bei mir geht das auch nicht. 


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, warum alle immer so gallig auf "Punkte" sind.
> Ich will in meinen Lieblingsspielen fps haben, nicht Punkte.
> 
> 725626356 Punkte sagt mir nix.
> ...


Timespy entspricht ungefähr das, was an Leistung in Spielen ankommt. Hat man ähnliche viele Punkte wird man auch ähnlich viele Fps haben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Weil es sich gut messen und vergleichen lässt. Es sind ja übertragen dann Fps.


Wie viel fps in WQHD in RDR2 mit hohen Einstellungen, sind denn 12700 Punkte ?

Weißt du, worauf ich hinaus will ? 

edit:
Mir geht's ja nicht drum das Schnellste zu haben, oder schneller, höher, weiter, längerer Balken, mir geht's um mein Ziel: 100 FPS in WQHD.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

Die 3070 dort hatte ja DLSS an lol.


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wie viel fps in WQHD in RDR2 mit hohen Einstellungen, sind denn 12700 Punkte ?
> 
> Weißt du, worauf ich hinaus will ?
> 
> ...


Rdr 2 braucht keine 100 fps....aber gut nicht mein Hirngespinst.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> nicht mein Hirngespinst


Is ok. Ich sagte ja mein Ziel.

Mancher hat halt das Ziel alles Ultra in 4k 60 fps.

So what ?
Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

Sagte ich doch. Ob man das vergleichen kann4k 60fps und 100 fps in einem Arsch-lahmen Spiel wie rdr 2. Ach ja 100 FPS vergiss es nicht mal in 1440p mit der 3080 außer in Wäldern aber in Städten nein. Mit Hardware Unboxed Settings. Selber gespielt. Aber wirklich was bringen dir 100FPS dort? Es ist kein unterschied da nicht mal First Person.? Hatte gelocked 72 fps da die Hälfte von meinen 144hz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

70 fps gehen auch schon(edit: Jedenfalls _bei weitem_ besser, als 40-60 fps). Aber ich merke halt noch n Unterschied zu 100 fps. Darüber fängt es halt an, dass ich das Mehr an fps immer weniger bemerke, Richtung 144 fps(spüre dann irgendwann kaum noch einen Unterschied, bzw. irgendwo zwischen 120-144 fps gar keinen mehr).
Von daher hab ich mir das einfach mal als Ziel gesetzt, für flüssiges Spielen und direkten, zackigen Reaktionen(wenig Input-lag).
Das _nach Möglichkeit_ in allen Spielen.

Das is aber alles sehr persönlich, was man möchte, welche Eindrücke man hat und so gesehen kann man da ja schlecht was vergleichen, weil man nur in seiner Denkweise feststeckt(die meisten zumindest).

PS: Ich hab für mich da extra mal stundenlange Tests mit verschiedenen Spielen gemacht, angefangen von 40, 50, 60 fps aufwärts. Das is also sehr subjektiv und nur für mich. Natürlich nicht allgemeingültig.


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

In First Person ist zwischen 100 und 140 noch ein großer unterschied für mich. In Third Person locke ich persönlich immer auf 72, knalle dafür Grafisch rauf was nur geht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Kann ich nachvollziehen.

Ich muss dazu sagen, ich spiele seit Jahren schon mit höheren fps und verzichte dafür gern auf ein paar Grafikoptionen. Deswegen isses für mich schwer, wieder zurück Richtung 40-60 fps zu gehen. Sehr ungern(im Moment mit Übergangskarte z.B.).

PS: In RDR2 hatte ich z.B. bereits meist zwischen 70 und 90 fps(mit meiner alten 1080Ti Strix oc), wobei ich bestätigen kann, dass es ab 70 sich bereits "besser" anfühlt.
In St. Denis waren es auch mal weniger.
Mit der 3080 käme ich meinem Ziel halt n Schritt näher. So gesehen passt es für mich. 

edit: Meine Prioritäten sehen so aus, dass ich allgemein sogar RT abschalten würde, um an mein Ziel zu kommen.
Das is für mich immer noch so "Testphase", oder Betastatus, mit dem ganzen Raytracing, da ich nicht sehe, dass wirklich ausgiebiges, ausführliches RT auch mit global illumination und Reflexionen richtig flüssig läuft.

Wie gesagt: Mal anschauen, staunen und wieder abschalten für's richtige Zocken. 

Ansonsten brauch' ich halt einfach die Basisleistung. 
Und G-sync.


----------



## dmasiretteb (31. Oktober 2020)

Unter 60 geht schon mal gar nichts. So genug OT ja das kam von mir


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

@ChrisMK72 Da du ja so ein RDR2 Fan bist, sage ich dir deine Zukunft voraus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Look whats inside, deine neue Hardware demnächst. Das sind alles Zeichen, du musst sie nur erkennen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Sehr geil !  

Da hatte jemand echt Spaß beim Gehäusebau und war offensichtlich sehr kreativ.

Mag den Style !

(Über die Marken schaue ich mal großzügig hinweg  )


Sehr schön ! Danke Duvar !   
Made my day.


So ... jetzt erst mal noch n Kaffee.  
Das WE wird lang.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

Bau dir doch auch so ein Case, würde gut passen, auch mit einer RTX 3080


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Nö.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (31. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand von euch eine Asus Strix 3000er Karte, und mal den Bios Schalter getestet? Wie sollten sich hier die Werte verändern? Bei mir scheint der Schalter nämlich keine Funktion zu haben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Teilweise soll das doch nur ein "Quiet BIOS" aktivieren ? Also einfach nur die Drehzahl des Lüfters reduzieren ?
Leiser + höhere Temps halt.

Hab die nicht, aber hab sowas in einem Video gesehen.

PS: Ich würde die eh immer auf performance lassen und selber alles einstellen, wie Lüfterkurve, Werte, Profile usw. .


----------



## Nordbadener (31. Oktober 2020)

Bei meiner alten 2080 Strix OC macht es leistungsmäßig keinen Unterschied, ob man im Bios Performance oder Quiet einstellt. Die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte bleibt bei 245 Watt. Der Unterschied sind höhere Temperaturen bei leiseren, weil sich langsamer rotierenden Lüfter.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Oktober 2020)

bei der TUF wird das coil whine(lotterieniete) erträglicher bei "Quiet" ohne manuelles UV. bei "performance" ist mir aufgefallen das curves +15MHz auf festgelegte werte addieren. 1800MHz ist dann 1815MHz etcpp


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> bei der TUF wird das coil whine(lotterieniete) erträglicher bei "Quiet" ohne manuelles UV. bei "performance" ist mir aufgefallen das curves +15MHz auf festgelegte werte addieren. 1800MHz ist dann 1815MHz etcpp


Das hat nichtsd mit dem Schalter zu tun, das sind Booststeps die sich an der Temperatur orientieren.
Es wird nur eine andere Zieltemperatur damit bewirkt.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (31. Oktober 2020)

Habe im P Modus 76 % Lüfterdrehzahl bei 67 Grad, und im Q Modus genau die gleichen Werte. Habs aber nur ca. 10 Minuten laufen lassen. Ich vermute dass dieser Schalter bei mir nicht funktioniert. Oder sind die Unterschiede nur sehr gering zwischen den Modis?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das hat nichtsd mit dem Schalter zu tun, das sind Booststeps die sich an der Temperatur orientieren.
> Es wird nur eine andere Zieltemperatur damit bewirkt.


betrifft manuelle UV-curves


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Habe im P Modus 76 % Lüfterdrehzahl bei 67 Grad, und im Q Modus genau die gleichen Werte. Habs aber nur ca. 10 Minuten laufen lassen. Ich vermute dass dieser Schalter bei mir nicht funktioniert. Oder sind die Unterschiede nur sehr gering zwischen den Modis?


Also du solltest das schon sehen an den beiden Werten.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (31. Oktober 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> bei der TUF wird das coil whine(lotterieniete) erträglicher bei "Quiet" ohne manuelles UV. bei "performance" ist mir aufgefallen das curves +15MHz auf festgelegte werte addieren. 1800MHz ist dann 1815MHz etcpp


1815 MHZ kommt mir bekannt vor  . Hast du die auch stabil mit 850mV? Hab diese Werte stabil laufen, und die GPU Temp liegt bei 60 Grad. Die Lüfter drehen dann mit ca. 60%. Wenn ich die Frontklappe vom Gehäuse entferne, sind es nur noch 58 Grad GPU Temp.


----------



## blautemple (31. Oktober 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Habe im P Modus 76 % Lüfterdrehzahl bei 67 Grad, und im Q Modus genau die gleichen Werte. Habs aber nur ca. 10 Minuten laufen lassen. Ich vermute dass dieser Schalter bei mir nicht funktioniert. Oder sind die Unterschiede nur sehr gering zwischen den Modis?


Du hast den Rechner aber schon neu gestartet nachdem du den Schalter umgelegt hast?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Oktober 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> 1815 MHZ kommt mir bekannt vor  . Hast du die auch stabil mit 850mV? Hab diese Werte stabil laufen, und die GPU Temp liegt bei 60 Grad. Die Lüfter drehen dann mit ca. 60%. Wenn ich die Frontklappe vom Gehäuse entferne, sind es nur noch 58 Grad GPU Temp.


850mV@1815MHz bei 56c
hatte noch nie temps über 62c (nur ein kurzer peak auf 63c war die ausnahme) @355W dauerlast xD
TUF kühlt möglicherweise besser als STRIX


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (31. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du hast den Rechner aber schon neu gestartet nachdem du den Schalter umgelegt hast?


Habe im ausgeschalteten Zustand den Schalter umgelegt.


RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 850mV@1815MHz bei 56c
> hatte noch nie temps über 62c (nur ein kurzer peak auf 63c war die ausnahme) @355W dauerlast xD
> TUF kühlt möglicherweise besser als STRIX


Dann haben wir ja fast die gleiche GPU . Der Temperaturunterschied kann auch an meinem NZXT H700 Gehäuse liegen. Das hat schlechten Airflow.


----------



## 3rrOr (31. Oktober 2020)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti could launch on November 17th - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti to launch on November 17th? Just a few days ago the full confirmed specifications of the GeForce RTX 3060 Ti have been leaked. This is a new GA104-based GeForce RTX 30 series graphics card that should occupy the sub-400 USD market segment. This week NVIDIA has finally...




					videocardz.com


----------



## seahawk (31. Oktober 2020)

Hat schon einer ne normale XC3 von EVGA? Die Chefin hat entscheiden, dass eine neue Grafikkarte Minecraft RTX mit 60FPS packen muss.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

3rrOr schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti could launch on November 17th - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ti to launch on November 17th? Just a few days ago the full confirmed specifications of the GeForce RTX 3060 Ti have been leaked. This is a new GA104-based GeForce RTX 30 series graphics card that should occupy the sub-400 USD market segment. This week NVIDIA has finally...
> ...


Schon ein wenig lustig und auch armselig wie NV den Relase seiner Karten bewusst um die 6000er Serie herum platziert. Langsam wird es affig,was erhofft man sich davon?


----------



## 3rrOr (31. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schon ein wenig lustig und auch armselig wie NV den Relase seiner Karten bewusst um die 6000er Serie herum platziert. Langsam wird es affig,was erhofft man sich davon?


Ich vermute mal um AMD diesmal den mittleren Sektor vorerst streitig zu machen. Umgekehrte Welt . Wenn sie im Highend Sektor nicht liefern können, die Preise nicht stimmen, bzw das Konkurrenzprodukt schneller ist, dann eben im Midrange zuerst was bringen. Mich persönlich interessiert eben dieser Sektor am Meisten, ob es jetzt AMD oder Nvidia wird, keine Ahnung. 12GB bei Navi 22 klingen aber interessanter, sollten diese ebenfalls RT unterstützen --> Entscheidung klar


----------



## pietcux (31. Oktober 2020)

Es gibt eine erweiterte Version. Kannst du in den Einstellungen zum Overlay auswählen.


----------



## openSUSE (31. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schon ein wenig lustig und auch armselig wie NV den Relase seiner Karten bewusst um die 6000er Serie herum platziert. Langsam wird es affig,was erhofft man sich davon?


Naja, imho geht das für nvidia nun deutlich nach hinten los.
Die 3080 und 3090 sind ja auch keine schlechten Karte, aber man merkt mehr als deutlich dass nvidia seine "Komfortzone " verlassen musste. Das fällt aber auch gerade wegen den VorstellungsTerminen der RTX Karten -um BigNavi herrum- besonders auf.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Falls wer bock auf zu teure 3070 8GB hat:









						RTX 3070
					

Hier finden Sie 3x RTX 3070 diverser namhafter Hersteller in unserer Grafikkarten (VGA)-Kategorie




					www.mindfactory.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die lagernde 3090 erwähn' ich gar nicht erst.


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

dann noch bei den Preisen? 
Echt unverschämt wie der Handel abzockt. Normalerweise bestellen und zurückschicken paar ma nach 1.5 Wochen max OC Gaming^^ Ja sowas macht mich sauer!


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Ja also die Preise für die 70er gehen gar nicht mehr. Es gibt aber offenbar genug Doffe da draußen die das zahlen...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich sag's ja nur, falls jemand extrem dringend eine 3070 haben wollte. Gibt ja auch 1080p Zocker die auf sowas stehen.
(Der Preisaufschlag is aber derbe!)

PS: Es soll sogar Leute geben, die 1700€ für ne 3090 zahlen, oder knappe 900 für ne 3080. Is das nicht abwegig ?


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich sag's ja nur, falls jemand extrem dringend eine 3070 haben wollte. Gibt ja auch 1080p Zocker die auf sowas stehen.
> (Der Preisaufschlag is aber derbe!)


Ja leider gibts einige die drauf stehen gerupft zu werden^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Solche Preise hier finde ich auch ziemlich unverschämt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




^
|
3080!


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Solche Preise hier finde ich auch ziemlich unverschämt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja total...
Ich hoffe zu Black Friday gibts etwas Rabatt, dann würde ich zu der 6800XT noch nen 5900X oben drauf packen, aber wahrscheinlich reicht dann mein 500W Netzteil nicht mehr so ganz (zumindest nicht mit max OC^^)


----------



## pietcux (31. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> das Leistungsoverlay, wie bekommst du das angezeigt? Im Experience bekomme ich nur die FPS angezeigt...


Du musst experimentelle Funktionen zulassen. Dann kannst du es mir alt/R aufrufen. Sogar auf dem Desktop.


----------



## Metamorph83 (31. Oktober 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Du musst experimentelle Funktionen zulassen. Dann kannst du es mir alt/R aufrufen. Sogar auf dem Desktop.


Vielen dank. Du bist mein Held des Abends.  


Für die anderen: 
1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> noch nen 5900X oben drauf packen


Reicht nich der 5600x ?


----------



## Duvar (31. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Reicht nich der 5600x ?


Nö zum surfen brauch ich die 24 Threads^^


----------



## openSUSE (31. Oktober 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nö zum surfen brauch ich die 24 Threads^^


Endlich mal wieder normale Leute.


----------



## Metamorph83 (31. Oktober 2020)

Jemand aus dem Bodensee raum hier der eine *X4 3090 von Inno haben möchte ? *Vor 3 Tagen kam meine MSI an, daher brauche ich die ausm MM nicht. Das ist *kein verkauf*, ich würde demjenigen den Abholschein zukommen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Vor 2-3 Wochen hätte ich die zum testen noch genommen, jetzt kriegt ma die nicht mehr ordentlich los.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Die bei Mindfactory steht immer noch drin und die 3070er auch.
Scheint ja nachzulassen, die Gier. 
Den ganzen Tag völlig überteuerte Karten und keiner will sie mehr. Die Leute werden vernünftig.


----------



## cimenTo (31. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die bei Mindfactory steht immer noch drin und die 3070er auch.
> Scheint ja nachzulassen, die Gier.
> Den ganzen Tag völlig überteuerte Karten und keiner will sie mehr. Die Leute werden vernünftig.


Hab mich auch gewundert, wie lange die dort gelistet sind. 700€ für eine 3070... ich hoffe doch dass die meisten ihr Hirn wieder gefunden und eingeschaltet haben.


----------



## pietcux (31. Oktober 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Vielen dank. Du bist mein Held des Abends.
> 
> 
> Für die anderen:
> ...


Bei sowas bin ich immer gleich mit dabei, muß doch meine Telemetriedaten wenn sie von Nvidia ausgewertet wurden gleich nutzbringend anwenden.


----------



## HODENGNOM (1. November 2020)

Hab heut den ganzen Tag probgezockt und gebencht.
Die 3090FE ist (abgesehn vom Preis^^) absolut Bombe.

Borderlands 3 war mit der 2080ti (CPU 6700k at 4,6ghz) in 4k max. nicht gut spielbar...gerade in den Massengefechten gingen die FPS doch mal unter die 50.
Mit dem Teil rennt man allg. mit 80-100 fps rum und im Massegefecht gehts nicht unter 70...selbst wenn man vor lauter Explosionen nixmehr sieht (Coop fights sogar)

Red Dead2 90-100 in der Landschaft ... 75-85 in den Städten.
Doom Eternal auf Ultra 170 - 240fps
Horizon Zero Dawn 75-105
Rage2 100-110fps  statt 65-75 (2080ti)
Gears 5...
Witcher3...
Metro Exodus läuft mit ultra RT jetzt so gut bzw. besser als mit der 2080ti mit RT-Off.
75fps rum mit ultra RT, 90-110 mit ultra RT + DLSS.

Allgemein ist es so dass ich mit dem Teil in 4k mindestens die selben FPS, oft soagr mehr ...habe als mit der 2080ti zuvor in (3k) 3440x1440p.

Es sind garnicht so die max. FPS die mich beeindrucken.
Was viel interessanter ist, dass es keine Min. FPS drops gibt...das flutscht nur so in 4k.

Selbst nach 4-5h Dauerzocken geht die Temp nicht über 63/64 bei max 80% Fanspeed (Spiel mit headset)
Wir haben BL3 im coop gespielt: Ich mit 3090FE und kumpel mit 2080ti Trio X (9700k at 5Ghz).
Beide gut belüftete Gehäuse.
Ich hatte max. 63Grad mit ca 78% Lüfter...er 68/69 Grad mit 100%! Der Kühler ist schon mächtig.
Auch hier war es so dass ich gleichviel oder mehr FPS hatte in 4k wie er auf seinem Asus pg35vq (3440x1440).

Wenn ich an meine upgrades von 980ti-1080ti-2080ti denke...das ist ein deutlich krasserer Boost.
Teurer aber geiler Scheiss^^

PS: Die 3D Marks zeigen schon ein wenig das der gute alte 6700k jetzt langsam an seine Grenzen kommt und der Limitierungsfaktor ist. Super GPU score, Mittelprächtiger CPU score.
Noch eine GPU macht der nichtmehr mit 

Denke wenn man ein AMD Board/CPU hat oder umrüsten will könnte in der Kombi die RX6900xt noch interessanter werden.
Aber erstmal abwarten wie es in ingame Benchmarks aussieht im sidebyside Vgl.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

Danke für die Info. Das ist der Punkt, der mich an der 6900XT brennend interessiert und wird für mich auch der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein ob es nun eine solche oder eine 3090 wird.


----------



## 3rrOr (1. November 2020)

8GB PNY GeForce RTX 3070 XLR8 GAMING REVEL EPIC-X 3xDP/HDMI - RTX 3070 | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce RTX für Gaming von PNY | 8GB PNY GeForce RTX 3070 XLR8 GAMING REVEL EPIC-X 3xDP/HDMI :: Lagernd :: über 5 verkauft :: 23 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




3070 für 655 

wer kauft das ? (Die Preise sinken aber gerade)


----------



## Metamorph83 (1. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Das ist der Punkt, der mich an der 6900XT brennend interessiert und wird für mich auch der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein ob es nun eine solche oder eine 3090 wird.


Ich bin da noch etwas skeptisch. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich freu mich wenn AMD gleicht zieht bzw. überholen kann.
Aber zum einen sind es Marketingfolien und ausgewählte Titel, zum anderen muss AMD alles ausgepackt haben um solche Werte präsentieren zu können. Es wäre einfach nur zu gut, fast ein Wunder, wenn man mit langsameren Speicher dem selben Node plötzlich 2,2 GHz bei 80 CUs auspacken kann und immer noch nicht an der Wall ist, so dass man locker flockig ne 3090 einsteckt.

Ich glaube da muss man im Gro noch ein paar Prozentchen abziehen. Vor allem auch solche aussagen, dass die 6800xt/6900xt beide 300 Watt haben und die plötzlich wegen 8Cus  nochmal 20% Leistung drauf legt, ich vermute eher, die 3900Xt wird im rage Mode 350+ Watt auspacken...
Bin wirklich gespannt auf die Tests. Werde aber selbst jetzt bei der 3090 bleiben. Läuft gut und wenn AMD dran bleibt wird 2022 vllt. ne AMD, das nächste CPU Upgrade geht eh schon an AMD.


----------



## big-maec (1. November 2020)

Man sollte auch etwas skeptisch bleiben. Die ersten Tests sind gut und schön, aber erst wenn die Software die neue Hardware in allen Punkten unterstützt werden wir die endgültigen Werte wissen. Hier sind noch sehr viele Punkte offen, die erstmal abgehakt werden müssen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Es wird am Ende nicht auf ein paar % ankommen, das P/L Verhältnis vor allem der 6800XT ist einfach umwerfend, mit den 16GB ist dass dann auch einfach ein rundes Produkt. Das ist die 3090 auch, nur ist die eben massiv teurer(3x)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. November 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Hab mich auch gewundert, wie lange die dort gelistet sind.


Die Knappheit der 3090/70 ist offiziell vorbei.

Nur die 80er sind noch knapp.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird ja auch Zeit, kurz vor dem Radeon Start.
Und auch für's Weihnachtsgeschäft wird's immer enger.

Wann wollen die denn _*anfangen*_ zu verticken ? 15 Dezember ? 


PS: Hoffe die Karten bleiben im Regal, zu den Preisen, damit sich ganz langsam die Lage normalisieren kann, was die Preise angeht.


----------



## big-maec (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es wird am Ende nicht auf ein paar % ankommen, das P/L Verhältnis vor allem der 6800XT ist einfach umwerfend, mit den 16GB ist dass dann auch einfach ein rundes Produkt. Das ist die 3090 auch, nur ist die eben massiv teurer(3x)


Ja ist auch alles  gut mit dem P/L sieht AMD besser  aus. Was mich stört,  beide haben schon mit Features und Funktionen geworben die noch gar nicht Implementiert sind. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, das hier erst mal die Software an mehreren Stellen fertig werden muß, um das ganze System vernünftig  ans laufen zu bekommen. Lese gerade nochmal die älteren Test und Vorstellungen durch, das scheint noch eine ganz schöne Baustelle zu sein die neuen Karten Optimal zum laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es wird am Ende nicht auf ein paar % ankommen, das P/L Verhältnis vor allem der 6800XT ist einfach umwerfend, mit den 16GB ist dass dann auch einfach ein rundes Produkt. Das ist die 3090 auch, nur ist die eben massiv teurer(3x)


Stimme zu, die 6800xt ist mit dem Speicher und für die UVP das rundere Produkt, keine Frage.
Die 6900xt im direkten Vergleich zur 3090, nur unter Berücksichtigung des Preises,  auch.
Untereinander 6800xt/6900xt iwie wieder nicht mehr, eben wie bei nvidia auch, wobei sich die 3080/3090 durch den Speicher und RT Leistung deutlicher unterscheiden, auch wenn der Mehrpreis dekadent hoch ist, somit nicht rational gerechtfertigt werden kann. Typisches Halo Produkt eben.
Am Ende machen tatsächlich die Kundenvorlieben den Unterschied bei den Karten GSync/Freesync+Gsync, RT, DLSS usw. Die Auswahl ist damit vortrefflich, dabei kann sich aus technischer Sicht keiner der Hersteller absetzen, super Situation auf dem Markt. Im Preis dagegen gibts jetzt nen ordentlich schwung, hie führt AMD m.M.n., aber Nvidia muss nachziehen in 2021...
Aber mein Kommi oben bezog sich mehr auf das Ergebnis FPS, als auf die Soft Facts kausalisiert mit FPS, wie z.B.Euro/FPS etc...

Super spannende Situation, für jeden. Leider werden wieder Häme und Sticheleien das ganze überschatten hinsichtlich Diskussionkultur beim Austausch von eigentlich im Herzen Gleichgesinnten... Aber hier im Thread ist es zum Glück noch gesittet.


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die Knappheit der 3090/70 ist offiziell vorbei.
> 
> Nur die 80er sind noch knapp.
> 
> ...


DHL machts möglich...


----------



## big-maec (1. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die Knappheit der 3090/70 ist offiziell vorbei.


Der Preis muss jetzt noch stimmen  der ist in vielen Fällen zu hoch. Aber AMD wird das schon regeln wenn die neuen Karten kommen. Hoffe ich zu mindestens.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

Never. Erstens gibt es immer noch genug User, die dennoch an nVidia interessiert sind, zweitens reicht eine Generation nicht, den Markt umzukrempeln, wie man auch bei AMD vs Intel gesehen hat.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. November 2020)

haha jetzt warten alle auf AMD


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Der Preis muss jetzt noch stimmen der ist in vielen Fällen zu hoch


Ja, natürlich.
Aber überhaupt mal mehrere Modelle als "Lagernd" zu sehen und das nicht für Sekunden, sondern seit gestern Nachmittag, is ja schon mal ein etwas anderer Anblick, der Hoffnung macht. 


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> haha jetzt warten alle Auf AMD


Is ja auch ein sehr interessantes Produkt geworden, vom Preis her und der Speichermenge.
Sieht auf den ersten Blick alles "runder", bzw. passender aus, _als bei Ampere_.
_Da_ (Ampere) haut's irgendwie _gar nicht_ hin.

70er noch mit 8GB(Full HD Karte ?).
80er mit 10GB auch nicht gerade üppig, vor allem für diejenigen, die auf niedrige FPS stehen und gern unbedingt UHD/4k zocken wollen, die 90er ... naja ... nur zum Zocken mega-übertrieben, preislich, denn ich sehe darin auch nur ne etwas bessere 80er(sowas wie ne Ti).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Is ja auch ein sehr interessantes Produkt geworden, vom Preis her und der Speichermenge.
> Sieht auf den ersten Blick alles "runder", bzw. passender aus, als bei Ampere.
> Da haut's irgendwie gar nicht hin.
> 
> ...


an der 3080Ti und 3070Ti wird ja schon gefeilt ^^

hoffe bei der 3080Ti wirds die Variante mit 20GB und nicht mit 12GB

12GB für 1000€ is so 2014...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> an der 3080Ti und 3070Ti wird ja schon gefeilt ^^



Naja, das Thema hatten wir ja schon, dass zwar preislich da ne riesen Lücke geblieben ist(80/90), aber leistungstechnisch halt überhaupt nicht.
Die 3080Ti passt gar nicht mehr, die 3070 Ti auch nicht.
Nur wegen dem Speicher ? Und dafür dann sicher noch teurer ?

Nee. Meinetwegen können sie sowohl die 3080 Ti, als auch die 90er gern behalten und selber damit zocken.
Dafür(80Ti) isses für mich einfach zu spät.

Hab mich jetzt schon auf höhere FPS, bei Bedarf *komplett ohne RT* und dann eben hohen Einstellungen, anstatt Ultra eingestellt.
Mir hat das ganze Thema Speichermangel mal wieder die Augen geöffnet, was für ein nutzloser FPS-Vernichtungskram RT momentan noch ist.
Mal anschauen ... ja. Dann aber gern abschalten und ohne zocken, für vernünftige FPS. 
Oder zumindest alles auf Mittel/hoch stellen, anstatt Ultra/extrem, mit noch extra HD Textur downloads, die normal gar nicht im Spiel sind. Sieht man eh kein Unterschied, wenn man ne Weile im Spiel herumrennt und nicht vor jeder Scheibe und Pfütze 5 Minuten staunend stehen bleibt. 


edit:

Leider ist von RT ja meist hauptsächlich nur die Reflexion übrig geblieben.
Hatte viel höheres Interesse an vernünftigen Global Illumination.
Aber so richtig ausgiebig, da reicht vielleicht die RT Leistung noch nicht.

Man hat ja auch sehr schön sehen können, dass es überhaupt gar keinen Unterschied macht, ob da die Turing RT-Cores, oder diese 2./3. gen Cores drin sind.
Die Leistung in RT is gleich. Also gleich niedrig.

Das sind halt alles noch die Anfänge.

Dauert in meinen Augen noch 1-2 Generationen, bis es im RT-Bereich richtig voran geht.
Alles Betastatus.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. November 2020)

naja, die aktuellen Spiele laufen ja noch mit der 1. Gen RT Software

vllt sind die Ampere RT Cores ja auch stärker auf Inline Raytracing optimiert (DXR 1.1/DXR Ultimate)

(ka was die Vulkan Tital da eig an Software nutzen)


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt schon auf höhere FPS, bei Bedarf *komplett ohne RT* und dann eben hohen Einstellungen, anstatt Ultra eingestellt.
> Mir hat das ganze Thema Speichermangel mal wieder die Augen geöffnet, was für ein nutzloser FPS-Vernichtungskram RT momentan noch ist.


Hasb auch gerade gesehen die 10GB reichen in WatchDogs nicht für QHD +RT trotz DLSS. Zumindest mit HD Texturen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (1. November 2020)

Würdet ihr die 3060Ti trotz "nur" 8GB trotzdem empfehlen? Ist nämlich die Karte die mich preislich am meisten interessiert...


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Kommt auf deine Auflösung an.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. November 2020)

Für FHD? Klar, wieso nicht. Die 3070 ist auch eine prima Karte für FHD, ich sehe da keine nennenswerte Probleme.


----------



## Duvar (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hasb auch gerade gesehen die 10GB reichen in WatchDogs nicht für QHD +RT trotz DLSS. Zumindest mit HD Texturen.


Der Oberhammer, dazu noch Wäschetrockner-Verbrauch. Ne sry da passe ich


----------



## 3rrOr (1. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Würdet ihr die 3060Ti trotz "nur" 8GB trotzdem empfehlen? Ist nämlich die Karte die mich preislich am meisten interessiert...


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, aber scheinbar werden 8GB in WQHD auch langsam knapp, ich persönlich warte daher erstmal auf Navi 22, notfalls wirds ne gebrauchte 2080ti


----------



## Duvar (1. November 2020)

Ja eine gebrauchte 2080Ti wäre schon nice, aber erstmal eine günstige finden. Der Typ von moores law is dead auf youtube sagte gestern, für eine 2080Ti würde er maximal 300$ zahlen und keinen penny mehr...

BTW falls wer noch ne CPU sucht, hier ein gutes Angebot für Intel-Interessenten.
Würde aber wahrscheinlich dennoch auf Black Friday warten, vllt bekommt ihr die dann für 350€, wenn die jetzt schon so billig sind. Zen 3 wird einfach zu stark anscheinend. Hoffe AMD schafft es, dass Nvidia auch so seine Preise senkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3rrOr (1. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja eine gebrauchte 2080Ti wäre schon nice, aber erstmal eine günstige finden. Der Typ von moores law is dead auf youtube sagte gestern, für eine 2080Ti würde er maximal 300$ zahlen und keinen penny mehr...
> 
> BTW falls wer noch ne CPU sucht, hier ein gutes Angebot für Intel-Interessenten.
> Würde aber wahrscheinlich dennoch auf Black Friday warten, vllt bekommt ihr die dann für 350€, wenn die jetzt schon so billig sind. Zen 3 wird einfach zu stark anscheinend. Hoffe AMD schafft es, dass Nvidia auch so seine Preise senkt.
> ...


Realistischerweise würde ich eher auf 400-500 € tendieren, bei den Preisen, die momentan noch für ne 3070 genommen werden. Da heißt es Abwarten, ist wohl gerade das Unwort des Jahres (auch bezügl. Corona) 

P.S. wer kauft noch Intel CPUs und warum ? ^^


----------



## Duvar (1. November 2020)

Also unter 400 ist schon eine Ansage für die CPU^^ (würde ich aber dennoch nicht kaufen, vor allem nicht tray)
Hab mir grad mal die Preise auf ebay Kleinanzeigen angeschaut zur 2080Ti...
Ganz ehrlich die spinnen doch, wenn sie denken, dass sie noch so viel für ihre Karten bekommen, übertrieben überteuert im Moment.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zumindest mit HD Texturen.


Siehst du ? Einigen geht's nur darum, dass das Spiel unbedingt nicht mehr richtig laufen soll, warum auch immer.
Da reichen extra HD Texturen gerade so aus, damit es _*endlich*_ nicht mehr richtig läuft. 

Falls es aber noch nicht genug ist, um das Game zum Ruckeln zu bringen, nutzt man halt zusätzlich 4k/UHD. _Damit_ schafft man das schon.
Man kriegt jede GPU klein, wenn man es unbedingt drauf anlegt.

PS: Da nutzen dann auch keine 24GB Speicher mehr.
8k ? 
(Is doch der neueste Trend.  ... von Leuten, die gern weitere Hardware zum Aufrüsten verkaufen wollen)


----------



## 3rrOr (1. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also unter 400 ist schon eine Ansage für die CPU^^ (würde ich aber dennoch nicht kaufen, vor allem nicht tray)
> Hab mir grad mal die Preise auf ebay Kleinanzeigen angeschaut zur 2080Ti...
> Ganz ehrlich die spinnen doch, wenn sie denken, dass sie noch so viel für ihre Karten bekommen, übertrieben überteuert im Moment.


Gilt genauso für 2070 super, die für 400€ + angeboten werden, quasi Neupreis ^^
Man sollte sich einfach ein wenig gedulden, die Leute merken schon, dass ihnen für das Geld keiner die Karten abkauft.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (1. November 2020)

Hab einen QHD Monitor, 165Hz den ich endlich mal richtig nutzen möchte. Ist halt G Sync das ich ja nur mit Nvidia nutzen kann oder sieht das mittlerweile anders aus? Mein Problem ist halt wenn die 8GB nicht reichen wie es aussieht kommt für mich ja nur eine 3080 oder besser in frage, und so viel Geld will ich ungern ausgeben...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> und so viel Geld _will ich ungern ausgeben_...


Tja ... irgendwas is ja immer. 

_Bevor_ man die Auflösung hochrüstet, sollte man sich um die Hardware Gedanken machen, die man braucht, um diese Auflösung zu befeuern(GPU-seitig).
Eine 3080 sollte es eigentlich schon sein, finde ich.

Nicht umsonst ist die Änderung der Auflösung des Monitors einer der Hauptgründe, für deutlich stärkere GPUs.
Das freut die Hardwarehändler. 

Mein Kumpel is z.B. einfach bei  Full HD/1080p geblieben.
Er zockt aktuell mit einer GTX 1060 (und Raytracing is ihm shiceegal  ).

Meine GTX 1660 Super, die ich für unter 200€ neu gekauft habe, wird ein toller Leistungschub für ihn sein und er freut sich schon drauf, dass ich ihm die schenke, wenn meine 3080 irgendwann da ist.
Bei seinem kleinen Schreibtisch ist ein größerer Monitor als 24" auch nicht nötig.

Spart man ne Menge Geld durch.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (1. November 2020)

Wenn die Verfügbarkeit und der Preis mal vernünftig ist bei der 3080, ja dann


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. November 2020)

Abwarten ...
Machen die meisten gerade.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (1. November 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Naja RT ist verzichtbar bei dem Spiel, die HD Texturen sind aber meiner Meinung nach ein Must Have bei dem Game. Da reden wir dann nicht von einer Differenz von High zu Ultra, sondern die hoch aufgelösten Texturen sind ein deutlicher Mehrwert ohne dass diese nennenswert Leistung kosten. Ich hab lieber Schatten und Co. reduziert jetzt mit der Navi als die Texturen zu reduzieren.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da reden wir dann nicht von einer Differenz von High zu Ultra, sondern die hoch aufgelösten Texturen sind ein deutlicher Mehrwert ohne dass diese nennenswert Leistung kosten.


Spielst du auf einem UHD Monitor ? Ich weiß nicht, ob das auf einem WQHD genau so wirkt.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Ich hab beides. Du erinnerst mich aber daran, ich könnte mal HBCC testen auf der Vega.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. November 2020)

Kommt natürlich auf die PPI des Monitors drauf an, wie/ob das wirkt, oder weniger.

Mein 32" WQHD hat ja gerade so hohe PPI wie ein 24" Full HD Monitor(hab ich extra vorher ausgerechnet, weil ich das so haben wollte, damit die HUDs/Texte usw. wie beim 24" Full HD sind). Glaub da sind solche Texturen wie Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## blautemple (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hasb auch gerade gesehen die 10GB reichen in WatchDogs nicht für QHD +RT trotz DLSS. Zumindest mit HD Texturen.


Huh? Ich habe das gestern mal getestet und hatte mit Ultra Preset, RTX Ultra und DLSS Quality in UHD maximal ca 9,5GB Belegung mit der 3090. 10GB habe ich nie im Log gesehen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (1. November 2020)

Gerade mal eben DLSS in Death Stranding getestet. Bam, was für ein geiles Ding. Gecaped auf 95 FPS, (100Hz Moni) @ 3440x1440 und alles auf Anschlag  und die Karte ist gerade mal auf 49% Auslastung... So muss das, sieht fantastisch aus und smooth ohne Ende weil min FPS=Max FPS.

Wenn WD Legion nur so gut laufen würde, aber da muss ich wohl noch auf Januar warten, bin immernoch von crashes geplagt, trotz patch. Werde das erst weiter spielen wenn das gefixed ist und das Game stabil läuft...


----------



## cap82 (1. November 2020)

Endlich mal normale Preise:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zotac RTX 3070


----------



## 3rrOr (1. November 2020)

cap82 schrieb:


> Endlich mal normale Preise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nais! Gleich 4 bestellt


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Gerade mal eben DLSS in Death Stranding getestet. Bam, was für ein geiles Ding. Gecaped auf 95 FPS, (100Hz Moni) @ 3440x1440 und alles auf Anschlag  und die Karte ist gerade mal auf 49% Auslastung... So muss das, sieht fantastisch aus und smooth ohne Ende weil min FPS=Max FPS.
> 
> Wenn WD Legion nur so gut laufen würde, aber da muss ich wohl noch auf Januar warten, bin immernoch von crashes geplagt, trotz patch. Werde das erst weiter spielen wenn das gefixed ist und das Game stabil läuft...


Liegt offenbar an DLSS, mit der Navi läuft es stabil. Mit der Ampere hatte ich vor allem unter DLSS Balanced Crashes.



blautemple schrieb:


> Huh? Ich habe das gestern mal getestet und hatte mit Ultra Preset, RTX Ultra und DLSS Quality in UHD maximal ca 9,5GB Belegung mit der 3090. 10GB habe ich nie im Log gesehen.


QHD Nativ, RTX Ultra. UHD Texturen. Höchste was ich mitbekommen hatte waren 10900. Nachts ist immer deutlich krasser als tagsüber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schön saubere Frametimes dank dem Vram, aber recht niedrige Fps für QHD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. November 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Gecaped auf 95 FPS, (100Hz Moni) @ 3440x1440 und alles auf Anschlag und die Karte ist gerade mal auf 49% Auslastung... So muss das, sieht fantastisch aus und smooth ohne Ende weil min FPS=Max FPS.


Genau mein Ding. Nur bei mir mit 100 fps Limit auf WQHD. 
Ich kenn das smoothe feeling. Is genial.


----------



## Gagapa (1. November 2020)

cap82 schrieb:


> Endlich mal normale Preise:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Endlich hat das warten ein Ende und man kann für vernünftige Preise bestellen, danke :O!


----------



## JuNiioR (2. November 2020)

abgefahren!

meine ersten 2! Bestellungen die ich überhaupt getätigt habe gehen sogar durch. Heute kommen ne 3090FE und ne MSI 3090 Gaming X Trio an


----------



## Grestorn (2. November 2020)

Man kann lieferbare Karten bestellen, aber zu einem abartigen Preis (bei NBB knapp €2000 für eine 3090). 

Ich hab immer noch eine Bestellung vom 27.09. offen bei Caseking, für 1577,-. Ich werde mich weiter in Geduld üben, denn diesen Preis-Wucher der Händler mache ich nicht mit.


----------



## JuNiioR (2. November 2020)

Ich hab ne FE für 1499 am Freitag bei NBB bestellt und die MSI für 1799 bei CU....  je nachdem welche ich behalte, werde ich die andere für denselben Preis bei ebay anbieten oder aber wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Grestorn (2. November 2020)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> Ich hab ne FE für 1499 am Freitag bei NBB bestellt und die MSI für 1799 bei CU....  je nachdem welche ich behalte, werde ich die andere für denselben Preis bei ebay anbieten oder aber wieder zurückschicken.


Die FE wird über den Shop nach wie vor nicht angeboten, oder? Man muss von der NVidia Seite kommen?

Allerdings wird der WaKü Block für die FE, wenn überhaupt, erst in einigen Wochen kommen, also muss ich wohl eine Karte mit Reference Design verwenden, und damit fällt die FE raus.


----------



## JuNiioR (2. November 2020)

Jemand hatte hier einen link gepostet der direkt zur FE bei NBB geführt hat. Die konnte man nur über " nvidia Bundle" erreichen und wurde bei " RTX 3090"-Sucheingabe nicht gefunden.
Deswegen hatte ich scheinbar glück^^

Ja das mit dem Wasserblock lässt mich wahrscheinlich auch am ende zur MSI greifen. Der Alphacool block wird diese Woche noch verfügbar sein aber der FE block lässt noch Wochen auf sich warten.


----------



## big-maec (2. November 2020)

JuNiioR schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich scheinbar glück^^


War kein Glück die Karten sind jetzt länger verfügbar. Immer mehr Händler haben Lagerbestände. Habe selbst ohne Probleme eine bekommen. Die Wasserkühlung für die FE wurde von 5 Herstellern als "in Arbeit" gemeldet.
Apropos Reference Design, hier scheint es leicht Abweichungen zu geben. Es ist nicht gewährleistet das die Blöcke auf jedes Reference Design passen. Von Karten-Hersteller zu Karten-Hersteller unterschiedlich.

Stand der Dinge kann man auch hier sehen.









						RTX 3000 Wasserkühler: Stand der Dinge (Update 1.1.22)
					

Aktuellen Informationen und Übersicht zu Wasserkühlern / Wasserblöcken für die nVidia RTX 3000 (RTX 3090, 3080 (Ti) und 3070) und Custom-Designs.




					hardware-helden.de


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Ich kann die 3070  Gigaybte Gaming Oc nicht empfehlen das Teil ist relativ Laut dafür Kühl mit 260 Watt nur 67 Grad. PL auf Stock 220 Watt 62 Grad viel besser. OC ist fast sinnlos, Ampere ist OC Fail warum man das PL so erhöht hat, wundert mich


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (2. November 2020)

Mal kurz in die Runde gefragt:" Reicht" ein i7 6700 noch für eine RTX 3070/80 in WQHD ? Oder bremst der schon zu sehr?


----------



## cap82 (2. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Mal kurz in die Runde gefragt:" Reicht" ein i7 6700 noch für eine RTX 3070/80 in WQHD ? Oder bremst der schon zu sehr?


Dazu gibts einen Plus-Artikel:

Der beste Prozessor für Geforce RTX 3080 / RTX 3090


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Mal kurz in die Runde gefragt:" Reicht" ein i7 6700 noch für eine RTX 3070/80 in WQHD ? Oder bremst der schon zu sehr?


Kommt auf das spiel drauf an. Pauschal kann man sowas nicht beantworten.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2020)

Wird schon eng mit nem 6700k langsam.


----------



## t670i (2. November 2020)

Ist nur ein 6700 ohne K. WQHD mit 60 oder 144Hz?
Bei 144 Hz wird der in aktuellen Spielen zu lahm sein.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2020)

Puh ohne K wird Zeit für den guten.


----------



## blautemple (2. November 2020)

Boa, das kann doch jetzt nicht wahr sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2020)

Toll wie alles sofort geliefert wird.

Oh ... _*wait !*_ 

Ich bereue zwar nicht, für meine 1080Ti noch einen sehr guten Preis bekommen zu haben(gut mehr als die Hälfte zur 3080 Strix OC), aber noch mal mach ich so ein Spiel nicht mit und es wird die Karte erst vertickt, wenn ich die neue habe.

Aber auf der anderen Seite durfte ich feststellen, was die GTX 1660 Super 6GB bereits für eine tolle Karte für bis WQHD ist.
Das hätt' ich anders nie gewusst und erfahren, also durch direktes Zocken. Und mein Kumpel freut sich auf sein voraussichtliches Weihnachtsgeschenk(die GTX 1660 halt  ).

Also hat's irgendwo auch was Gutes bei mir, diese Warterei.  
Man muss ja positiv bleiben.


----------



## blautemple (2. November 2020)

Ne Karte habe ich ja schon seit Release, nur ist ne luftgekühlte Grafikkarte für mich beim besten Willen kein Dauerzustand...


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Toll wie alles sofort geliefert wird.
> 
> Oh ... _*wait !*_
> 
> ...


Du bist aber optimistisch, wenn du glaubst die Karte bis Weihnachten zu bekommen. 

Wer auf Asus Karte wartet viel Glück vor 2021. Die sind um ein vielfaches begehrter als selbst Msi. Dieser falsche Kondensatorenmüll war beste Werbung für Asus.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (2. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich bereue zwar nicht, für meine 1080Ti noch einen sehr guten Preis bekommen zu haben(gut mehr als die Hälfte zur 3080 Strix OC), aber noch mal mach ich so ein Spiel nicht mit und es wird die Karte erst vertickt, wenn ich die neue habe.
> 
> Also hat's irgendwo auch was Gutes bei mir, diese Warterei.
> Man muss ja positiv bleiben.


Warten tu ich wie Du, auf dieselbe Karte , Anfang Dezember soll sie kommen . Aber im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich noch eine MSI 1080 Ti im Kasten drin .


----------



## Anthropos (2. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich bereue zwar nicht, für meine 1080Ti noch einen sehr guten Preis bekommen zu haben(gut mehr als die Hälfte zur 3080 Strix OC), aber noch mal mach ich so ein Spiel nicht mit und es wird die Karte erst vertickt, wenn ich die neue habe.


Geht mir genauso. Werde auch nie wieder meine Karte verticken, bevor ich nicht die neue habe. Hab zwar für meine 2080 TI auch noch en guten Preis bekommen, aber im Moment muss ich mit einer Asus GTX  660 TI "zocken". *hüstel* 
Mal schauen wann es die Asus 3090 Strix mal zu einem vernünftigen Preis gibt. Die aktuellen Preise  der Händler bin ich nicht bereit zu zahlen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Du bist aber optimistisch, wenn du glaubst die Karte bis Weihnachten zu bekommen.
> 
> Wer *auf Asus Karte wartet* viel Glück vor 2021. Die sind um ein vielfaches begehrter als selbst Msi.


Das kann man so pauschal glaube ich nicht sagen.

Die einzelnen Zahlen unterscheiden sich nicht nur nach Hersteller, sondern auch nach Modell, wie die Bestell- und Liefersituation aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, sind bei Asus Hauptsächlich Tuf und Tuf OC Bestellungen eingegangen.
Strix und Strix OC Bestellungen vielleicht ein Drittel so viele. Wobei die Liefersituation sich nochmals aufteilt. Besser werden scheinbar die "OC" Modelle der Tuf und Strix geliefert, schlechter die jeweiligen Basismodelle.

Bei den anderen herstellern kommt man scheinbar besser an Gaming OC(Gigabyte) und Gaming X Trio 10G/Ventus 3X 10G OC (letzten beiden MSI) ran, wobei auch bei MSI und Gigabyte bestimmte Modelle schlechter geliefert werden, wie die Modelle ohne "X" "OC".
Bei Inno3d ... naja ... seht selbst.

Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele, anhand eines Händlers.

Also für die Strix OC sieht es gar nicht mal so übel aus, wenn man bei den ersten Bestellern dabei  war.
Ich war leider erst nach ner Woche dabei, da noch mal umbestellt.
Was die Strix OC angeht, sind reveiced + incoming bei knapp 200 Karten, die Bestellungen dort für das Modell bei nicht mal 400 insgesamt. Also die erste Hälfte der Bestellungen können demnächst abgearbeitet werden.

Falls das exemplarisch auch für deutsche Händler gilt, könnte es ja ähnlich aussehen.
Wobei die stark beworbenen Händler wie Alternate + Caseking vielleicht noch mehr Bestellungen offen haben, als so Händler wie Cyberport, wo man kaum was von gelesen/gehört hat.
Und ich hab bei Cyberport bestellt.


edit:



Humanist1986 schrieb:


> GTX 660 TI


Aua !  Mein Beileid.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (2. November 2020)

t670i schrieb:


> Ist nur ein 6700 ohne K. WQHD mit 60 oder 144Hz?
> Bei 144 Hz wird der in aktuellen Spielen zu lahm sein.


Ja ohne K und soll für WQHD 144Hz sein. Bin noch am überlegen ob es ein I7 10700 oder R7 3700x oder eventuell doch I5 10600K werden soll


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Das kann man so pauschal glaube ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Die einzelnen Zahlen unterscheiden sich nicht nur nach Hersteller, sondern auch nach Modell, wie die Bestell- und Liefersituation aussieht:
> 
> ...


Frage 15 Händler alle werden dir das bestätigen glaub mir.
Proshop ist nicht relevant die versenden nur noch in Dänemark deswegen waren nie 3070 gelistet am launchtag.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Frage 15 Händler alle werden dir das bestätigen


Ich brauche nicht fragen, da kein Händler garantierte Daten bestätigen und sich so vage wie möglich äußern wird.
So würde ich es zumindest machen. Nachher will mich jemand auf ein Datum festnageln, obwohl ich noch gar nix weiß.

Die Zahlen von ProShop sind zumindest reell und nachvollziehbar.

Manch deutscher Händler sagt ja nur: "Es wurden einzelne Karten verkauft.". Mehr kriegst du aus denen nicht heraus.
Da kann man _gar nichts_ von ableiten.


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Ich sang mir das nicht aus den Fingern. Hast du einen sehr hohen Preis bezahlt, bekommst du es heuer noch wenn nicht dann bis in den Frühling. Das garantiere ich dir. 

Asus Tuf ab 900 dann sofort, Strix 999 dann sofort.


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Das kann man so pauschal glaube ich nicht sagen.
> 
> Die einzelnen Zahlen unterscheiden sich nicht nur nach Hersteller, sondern auch nach Modell, wie die Bestell- und Liefersituation aussieht:
> 
> ...


Die sind leider nicht repräsentativ, am einfachsten bekommt man aktuell inno und msi... Die droppen ständig, laut Pro Shop aber nicht... Hat man auch bei meiner Ventus gesehen, von den innos hätte ich schon gut 10-15 Karten haben können, so oft stolpere ich über die.


----------



## RealistischerFisch (2. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Boa, das kann doch jetzt nicht wahr sein
> [BILD]


Aber Respekt, dass man als Entschädigung zumindest einen Rabattcode bekommt. Bei anderen Shops gibt es außer der Storno und einem Dankeschön nichts 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Hasb auch gerade gesehen die 10GB reichen in WatchDogs nicht für QHD +RT trotz DLSS. Zumindest mit HD Texturen.



Das bezweifle ich. Ich sehe durchweg maximal 8,5-8,7GB Auslastung des WD:L Prozesses im VRAM auf 3440x1440, wohlgemerkt ohne DLSS. Gesamtauslastung meines Systems liegt zwischen 9-11GB je nachdem was ich im Hintergrund offen habe, aber das Spiel selbst geht definitiv nicht auf 9GB oder drüber. Regler sind auf Anschlag, bis auf Extra-Details. (Die haben beim VRAM allerdings wenig Auswirkung gehabt)


----------



## Grestorn (2. November 2020)

Speicherauslastung != Speicherbedarf


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2020)

@Lieferthema : Ich werd's ja merken.
Lasse die Bestellung durchlaufen.
Entweder es kommt was, oder nich.
Mehr kann ja nich passieren.


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Wenn man warten kann Monate lang ist das natürlich kein Problem.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2020)

Das Spiel brauch den Speicher definitv und zwar eher mindestens das was er anzeigt nicht umgekehrt.



Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Werde auch nie wieder meine Karte verticken, bevor ich nicht die neue habe. Hab zwar für meine 2080 TI auch noch en guten Preis bekommen, aber im Moment muss ich mit einer Asus GTX  660 TI "zocken". *hüstel*
> Mal schauen wann es die Asus 3090 Strix mal zu einem vernünftigen Preis gibt. Die aktuellen Preise  der Händler bin ich nicht bereit zu zahlen.


Ich hab zum Glück ein paar Karten hier rumfliegen so das mir das nicht passieren kann.So ne 5700 ist schon ne ganz anständige Überbrückungskarte übertaktet.


----------



## Grestorn (2. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Spiel brauch den Speicher definitv und zwar eher mindestens das was er anzeigt nicht umgekehrt.


Mehr als es anzeigt kann das Spiel nicht brauchen (wenn die Karte mehr Speicher hat).

Außerdem bin ich da skeptisch. Nur ein direkter Vergleich (also einmmal mit 11 GB und einmal mit 8 GB bei sonst identischen Bedingungen) anhand einer Frametime UND Video Analyse kann man das tatsächlich schlüssig nachweisen.

Dass ein Spiel mehr als 8 GB allokiert sagt nichts aus.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Die sind leider nicht repräsentativ



Ich sagte ja, dass man das nicht so pauschal sagen kann und dass das von mir gezeigte nur ein Beispiel eines Händlers ist.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Das sind nur ein paar Beispiele, anhand eines Händlers.



Es könnte also theoretisch durchaus sein, dass man z.B. eine Strix OC schneller bekommen kann, als eine TUF OC.


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Unglaublich wie der wenige speicher verteidigt wird  .

In Watch Dogs haut high schon rein. Viel spass, wenn echte Next Gen spiele kommen in einem Jahr und nicht Cross Gen wo man auf Ps 4 und Xbox One Rücksicht nehmen muss.

Das hatten wir alles schon mal warum lernen die Leute nicht daraus. Wenn schon wartet auf die Super-Version, wenn es Nvidia sein muss.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie der wenige speicher verteidigt wird



Komisch.
Hab gar nix davon gelesen, dass jemand wenig Speicher verteidigt. 
Nur dass jemand über technische Dinge redet.


----------



## dmasiretteb (2. November 2020)

Dann solltest mal im anderem Forum sehen oder anderem Themenbereich 

Grestorn ist Nvidia Fan der bestens Sorte. Gabs Heute schon ein Ignored von ihm entweder in Igors Forum oder hier jeden Tag.  

Du genauso was kostet dich die Strix? fast 900?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> Du genauso was kostet dich die Strix? fast 900?



Beruhige dich mal.
Was ist denn daran so lustig ? 
Chill mal !


----------



## Anthropos (2. November 2020)

@dmasiretteb
ich glaube du hast es mit deiner Fülle an Beiträgen und dabei oft provokanten Art hier bei manchen auch schon auf die Ignore-Liste geschafft.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Mehr als es anzeigt kann das Spiel nicht brauchen (wenn die Karte mehr Speicher hat).
> 
> Außerdem bin ich da skeptisch. Nur ein direkter Vergleich (also einmmal mit 11 GB und einmal mit 8 GB bei sonst identischen Bedingungen) anhand einer Frametime UND Video Analyse kann man das tatsächlich schlüssig nachweisen.
> 
> Dass ein Spiel mehr als 8 GB allokiert sagt nichts aus.


Ich seh es doch auf beiden Systemen deutlich, am Main läuft es auf QHD Ultra und am HTPC mit leichten Anpassungen ebenfalls in QHD. Man sieht esdeutlich an den Frametimes,manchmal kollabiert der Speicher sogar und brauch ne weil bis er sich fängt. Leider konnte ich kein HBCC verwenden, das Spiel crasht damit unter DX12.


----------



## C_17 (2. November 2020)

@ChrisMK72  Erklär mal wieso du so sehr auf der 3080 beharrst - die 10GB Speicher können es ja nicht sein?! (Ich möchte dich nicht umstimmen, aber deine Argumente interessieren mich doch.)

Ich selbst hab ja auch die TUF 3080 OC bestellt und denk ich werde die bei Erscheinen der 6800XT stornieren. Gehe davon aus, das bis dahin eh noch nix kommt.


----------



## Grestorn (2. November 2020)

Ich kann betterisamds... um... the other way round... postings nicht lesen.

Aber eine Frage: Wenn es einen Unterschied macht, und man es nachweisen kann, wie ich beschrieben habe, ist doch alles gut und Du hast recht, oder? Gut für Dich.

Wenn es keinen nachweisbaren Unterschied gibt, was ist dann?

Ich will es einfach nur *wissen*. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Am einfachsten kann das jemand nachweisen, der sowohl eine 3080 und ein 3070 hat und die 3080 auf die Speed einer 3070 runtertaktet. Oder das gleiche mit Turing.

@Gurdi, hast Du an beiden Systemen die selbe GPU?


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2020)

Was hat die Geschwindigkeit der Karte mit den Texturen zu tun? Gleich kommt wiederjemand der mit so Sachen wie Speicherkompression oder Direct Storage anfängt....


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. November 2020)

Hab so ein kleines Problem in Death Stranding, mit DLSS ist meine GPU bei 50-55% GPU Auslastung, ohne bei ca. 66%. Das Problem ist, dass iwie die Lüfter immer zwischen 700 RPM-900RPM bewegen, trotz 250 Watt Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur bis 80 Grad, bei jedem anderen Spiel gehen die Lüfterumdrehungen ganz normal mit der steigenden Temperatur hoch, so dass es sich je nach Spiel, zwischen 72-78 Grad einpendelt, bei ca. 1400-1800 RPM.
Nur bei Death Stranding scheint meiner Karte das egal zu sein, die Temps gehen auf 80 Grad hoch, trotzdem bleiben sie bei 700-800 RPM. Sobald die 81Grad mal erreicht werden, drehen die Lüfter auf 2000 hoch für 1-2 Sekunden und dann geht die Karte mal kurz in den Zero fan Mode und schaltet bei 78 Grad wieder dazu mit 700-900 RPM, dann beginnt alles von neuem... Seltsamerweise klebt die Taktrate dabei iwie bei 1950 Mhz fest, in anderen Spielen die wenig last erzeugen, boostet sie dann auch mal über 2Ghz und die Lüfter drehen normal temperatur abhängig.

Edit:FPS sind wegen Moni auf 95 gecaped.

Raff das net... Hat jemand von euch ne Idee?

Übrigens das ist der Chip auf der Ventus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (2. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was hat die Geschwindigkeit der Karte mit den Texturen zu tun? Gleich kommt wiederjemand der mit so Sachen wie Speicherkompression oder Direct Storage anfängt....


Nö. Hab ich das gesagt? Wieso erfindest Du das?

Ungefähr die selbe Speed, damit der Frametime Vergleich überhaupt sinnvoll sein kann.

DirectStorage ist noch lange kein Thema. Und die Speicherkompression sollte sowieso identisch sein.

Ich hab doch nur gefragt welche Karten Du hast. Das hättest Du auch einfach beantworten können.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Erklär mal wieso du so sehr auf der 3080 beharrst - die 10GB Speicher können es ja nicht sein?!



Die 10GB waren mal ein angedachtes Minimum, was ich mir lange bevor der Name überhaupt bestätigt war, für eine 3080 gewünscht hatte, genau wie die maximal 880€, die ich mir irgendwann vor dem hype ausgetüftelt hatte, in Erwartung dass mich ein "hype" etwas aus der Spur bringen könnte.

So kam's ja auch. Bis zur Vorstellung war ich dann so gehypt, dass ich von der 3090 gesponnen habe, aber rechtzeitig vor Verkaufstart der 3080 kam ich wieder runter und hab einfach Zahlen verglichen.

Ja, die 3080 is das Minimum für mich, von der Basisleistung her, verglichen mit der 1080Ti und vom Speicher, was eine 80er Ende 20 für mich mindestens bringen muss.
Die Felder kann ich also n Haken dran machen.
Des Weiteren ist es die einzige Karte mit G-Sync support, die in dem Preisrahmen diese Leistung bringt. Ganz einfach.
Dazu kommt, dass ich noch einigermaßen früh bestellt habe und der Bestellpreis verglichen mit der direkten Asus Webshopseite, nicht zu hart abgedreht war.

So gesehen geht das alles klar für mich.

- Mindestanforderung an Speicher gerade erfüllt.
- Basisleistung ohne RT/DLSS Spielereien reicht für mich so gerade aus, um mein Ziel voraussichtlich zu erreichen
- Preis ist unter dem geblieben, was ich mir bereits Monate vor genaueren Informationen für eine "80er" gesetzt hatte, als Limit

So gesehen hat es die Karte knapp geschafft für mich, bestellt zu werden.

Eine Alternative mit G-sync support, mit der Leistung zu dem Preis sehe ich gerade nicht.


----------



## C_17 (2. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Eine Alternative mit G-sync support, mit der Leistung zu dem Preis sehe ich gerade nicht.


Also wieder mal ein Monitor, der an der weiteren Auswahl hemmt sozusagen.
Denn die anderen 2 Punkte, denk ich, würden von allen neuen Grafikkarten ab der 3080+ oder 6800+ erfüllt werden.

Na dann freue ich mich für dich und deine 3080 (kommende) und kann nur hoffen das du das mit dem Speicher nicht bereust.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2020)

Kann man so sagen.
An meinem G-sync Monitor häng ich doch ganz schön.
Is schon n tolles Teil. 


Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ne Idee?



Was den Grund angeht nicht.
Wäre zu hart spekuliert.

Ansonsten eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen.
Ich nutze nie die ab Werk. Mag Zero Fan nicht.
Desweiteren würde es wohl auch das Problem beheben, bei gewissen Temps die Lüfter nicht hoch zu drehen.
Hoff' ich zumindest.

PS: Anstatt zero fan, also "aus" nutze ich je nach Karte manchmal etwas zwischen 30-45%, je nach Lautstärke der Lüfter, was man im idle noch als angenehm leise empfindet.

Dann checken, ab wie viel % man die Lüfter richtig heftiger hört(z.B. 70% Drehzahl) und das als Tempwert nehmen, bei welcher Temp die Lüfter dann wirklich richtig hoch drehen sollen, z.B. ab 75C° . Dann würd ich einfach ne Linie ziehen ab da bis 83 Grad C°(z.B. 80%) ab dann hoch zu 100% Drehzahl(mehr wie 83 Grad C° will ich garantiert nie haben).

Und zwischen idle(z.B. 45%) und den 75C°(z.B. 70%) einfach ne Linie.
Von da halt verbunden 75-83 Grad(also 70-80% Drehzahl) und ab da aufwärts knallhart 100%.
Normal landet man da aber nie. 

War nur n Beispiel, wie man da rangehen könnte.
Is natürlich von Karte zu Karte verschieden, je nach Kühler/Lüfter.


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. November 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Also wieder mal ein Monitor, der an der weiteren Auswahl hemmt sozusagen.
> Denn die anderen 2 Punkte, denk ich, würden von allen neuen Grafikkarten ab der 3080+ oder 6800+ erfüllt werden.
> 
> Na dann freue ich mich für dich und deine 3080 (kommende) und kann nur hoffen das du das mit dem Speicher nicht bereust.


Der falsche Thread um missionarisch tätig zu werden. I.d.R. soll sich hier über Ampere ausgetauscht werden und nicht Kunden abgeworben werden.
Die 3080 ist ne gute Karte mit einer leichten Delle hinsichtlich des Vram. Dieser wird sehr warscheinlichen in 98% der Fälle kein Problem sein. Er muss sich nur vor sich selbst rechfertigen, für welche Karte er sich entscheidet.
Also lasse dem Chris seine Entscheidung und quatsch ihm nicht die Karte schlecht, dass Thema wurde nun zu genügend diskutiert, so dass jeder informiert ist und Navi ist noch nicht mal unabhängig getestet worden, also den Ball mit allen Lobeshymnen bis dahin flach halten.
Ab mit dir in den Navi Thread!


----------



## C_17 (2. November 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Der falsche Thread um missionarisch tätig zu werden. I.d.R. soll sich hier über Ampere ausgetauscht werden und nicht Kunden abgeworben werden.
> Die 3080 ist ne gute Karte mit einer leichten Delle hinsichtlich des Vram. Dieser wird sehr warscheinlichen in 98% der Fälle kein Problem sein. Er muss sich nur vor sich selbst rechfertigen, für welche Karte er sich entscheidet.
> Also lasse dem Chris seine Entscheidung und quatsch ihm nicht die Karte schlecht, dass Thema wurde nun zu genügend diskutiert, so dass jeder informiert ist und Navi ist noch nicht mal unabhängig getestet worden, also den Ball mit allen Lobeshymnen bis dahin flach halten.
> Ab mit dir in den Navi Thread!


Komm mal wieder runter von deinem hohen Ross!
Wenn du mal weiter hoch scrollst hab, ich bereits gesagt, das ich ihn nicht umstimmen möchte.
Ich quatsche ihm weder irgendwas ab und auch ist es seine Entscheidung, wem er antwortet. Er braucht dazu deine Fürsprache nicht!

Und ich brauche auch deine Fürsprache nicht, wenn es um den Kernpunkt "RAM bei der 3080" im Allgemeinen geht und ich in dem Thread schreibe. Ich hoffe das ist jetzt klar angekommen.

Mit so einem Befehlston kannst vielleicht dein Kind rumkommandieren oder bei der Bundeswehr, aber das machst nicht mit anderen Usern.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. November 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> und quatsch ihm nicht die Karte schlecht



Das geht nicht. 
Wenn ich in irgend einem Thread mal n like lasse, dann weil ich die andere Meinung nachvollziehen kann, bzw. verstehe dass das jemand so meint, aber meine Meinung beeinflusst das nicht.
Dafür hab ich mir schon zu lange meine Gedanken darüber gemacht und wenn morgen die 3080Ti 20GB für 990€ angekündigt wird, bleib ich trotzdem bei der 3080 Strix OC 10GB. 

Falls die 20GB Karte günstiger als die 10er wird, ok. Dann denk ich drüber nach.

Ansonsten nich.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2020)

Oh der hat über 200k Abos, jetzt wissen wir warum Nvidia mehr FPS hatte!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3fmvxgCVzhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Chris stehst du auf schlechte Bildquali? 
10GB 2020 im High End + High End Preis, ich sag echt nix mehr


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> ich sag echt nix mehr



_Das_ wage ich zu bezweifeln.  

edit: Obwohl ... wäre vielleicht besser, sonst plauder ich mal aus dem Nähkästchen, was für Hardware du in den letzten 2 Jahren so ge- und wieder verkauft hast.  

Von wegen "Highendpreis" und so ... 

Aber ein bisschen Spaß muss sein.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2020)

Man muss auch mal den Mumm haben, seinen alten überholten Zwängen zu entkommen.
Schau mich an, ich hatte fast immer nur Nvidia GPUs. Mehrere 1080Tis, mehrere 1080er, mehrere 1070er, 980Ti Karten, 770er usw usf. Finde Nvidia auch geil, aber seitdem die mit Turing abgedreht sind und die Leute bluten lassen haben für nicht vorhandenes RT schlechte DLSS Quali (für eine lange Zeit) usw, habe ich meine Äuglein aufgemacht und gesagt: NEIN nicht mit mir, HALT STOP, JETZT REDE ICH! Natürlich waren einem damals die Hände gebunden, weil AMD einfach nix auf die Reihe bekam im High End, aber nun sind die wieder mit da oben und bietet eine tolle 16GB GPU zu vertretbaren Preisen, also wirds bei mir eine 6800XT diesmal, auch andere Mütter haben hübsche Töchter.
Guck ich sage fast nix mehr, nur das ich auch gerne eine 3080 gehabt hätte, aber mit 20GB, die 10GB sind ein absolutes No Go, selbst für 500€ würde ich die nicht kaufen, ich hab halt meine Prinzipien!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> HALT STOP, JETZT REDE ICH!


Natürlich. 


Duvar schrieb:


> also wirds bei mir eine 6800XT


Gönn' dir! 
(kost' doch nix  )


Duvar schrieb:


> Mütter haben hübsche Töchter.


Und welche Hardware kriegen _die_ ?

Und nicht zu vergessen: Der Hund möchte auch noch n Leckerchen!


Duvar schrieb:


> Guck ich sage fast nix mehr


Richtig.  Fast nix. 

PS: Gute N8 @ all !

Schön dass wir hier nicht alle alles so ernst nehmen.


----------



## dmasiretteb (3. November 2020)

GodFall Needs 12GBs Ram For 4K​
In 1440p dann 10 

3070 schafft es kaum noch über Full HD hinaus in  neuen spielen 1 Monat nach release.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2020)

Ja habe das Video ja schon gepostet davon im Forum. Die Leute werden schon sehen was sie davon haben, auf weniger als auf 12GB zu setzen, vor allem mit Hinblick auf die neuen Konsolen und dem Drang immer mehr Quali RT und Co zu aktivieren. Ich mein, welcher Mensch zahlt 150€ mehr für eine GPU die 6GB weniger VRAM hat und nicht wirklich schneller ist als das Konkurrenzprodukt? 6GB VRAM sind fast soviel wie die 3070 hat, also nicht grad wenig!
Beide können sie RT, beide bieten upscaling Techniken usw usf. Ich hoffe für ihn nur und das meine ich ernst, dass er die Karte nicht bekommt bevor die Reviews raus sind, vllt storniert er dann ja, falls er es schwarz auf weiß sieht.
Das einzige Problem ist nur sein GSync Monitor, aber selbst dann würde ich auf die 3080Ti warten, sonderlich teurer wird die auch nicht werden, als das was er für die 3080 Strixx gezahlt hat.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. November 2020)

dmasiretteb schrieb:


> In 1440p dann 10


Seht ihr !? Reicht doch ! 

Schade, nicht war ?
Manche geiern sicher drauf, dass die 10GB irgendwann, irgendwo nicht mehr reichen, nur um sich die Hände zu reiben und mir das genüsslich unter die Nase zu reiben. 

Die wissen aber nicht, dass es mir gar nix ausmacht irgendwo mal n Regler von Ultra nach hoch zu bedienen und feddich. 

So what ? 
Bricht mir auch kein Zacken aus der Krone. 


Duvar schrieb:


> sonderlich teurer wird die auch nicht werden


Ähm ... ihr redet von Nvidia ! 

PS: Habt ihr eigentlich kein Bettchen ? 
Guckt mal aufn Tacho !

Ich mein ... _mir_ isses eh egal, da ich Langeweile hab und noch etwas Zeit rum kriegen muss.
Ich krieg's ja bezahlt! 

Klink' mich aber trotzdem mal langsam aus für heute N8.


Duvar schrieb:


> Die Leute werden schon sehen was sie davon haben, auf weniger als auf 12GB zu setzen


Spaß am Zocken ? 


dmasiretteb schrieb:


> 3070 schafft es kaum noch über Full HD hinaus


Braucht sie ja auch nicht, als Full HD Karte.

Ich finde für WQHD sollte es schon ne 3080 sein.
Und für 4k/UHD ne 5090. 
(3090 reicht in meinen Augen dafür nicht. In 1-2 weiteren Gens vielleicht mal.)


PS: Raucht euch mal n Beruhigungstee, dann könnt ihr auch schlafen und müsst nicht so viel Quatsch tippeln.


----------



## Xaphyr (3. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Raucht euch mal n Beruhigungstee, dann könnt ihr auch schlafen und müsst nicht so viel Quatsch tippeln.


Hmmm...


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Hmmm...


Kein Wunder das er keinen Texturschwund erkennt  Da ploppt so "schnell" ein das ganze buten Zeug da auf dem Bildschirm, der Wahnsinn 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nö. Hab ich das gesagt? Wieso erfindest Du das?
> 
> Ungefähr die selbe Speed, damit der Frametime Vergleich überhaupt sinnvoll sein kann.
> 
> ...


Das las sich jetzt aggressiver als es eigentlich gemeint war.
Deine Frage zur GPU stand da noch nicht.

Ich hab am Main derzeit die Navi und am HTPC eine V56. Hier sieht man den Speichermangel ganz gut.
Ich versuch das mal nochmal einzufangen, man sieht gut das ansteigen der Kurve in den Frametimes wo ich mit der Drohne in einen Bereich schaue der im Vram liegt und dann schwenke in den Bereich der nicht mehr passt. Vor allem die Vegetation brauch ordentlich Vram. Ich versuch das mal noch etwas besser einzufangen wenn ich wieder am Main zocke. Aktuell sitz ich meist nur ne Stunde auf der Couch. Mein Vram ist dauerhaft voll (die 7,7GB sind = voll, da kommt noch der dynamische Puffer dazu)

Nicht wundern, HDR ist aktiv deswegen die Überbeleuchtung in dem Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (3. November 2020)

Oh, ich habe was verpaßt. 
@all Ihr sollte euch wieder lieb haben.
Damit wir hier wieder im Beitrag über Ampere Fachsimpeln können. 
Gebt den Leuten, die mit Ihrer Ampere Problemchen haben eine Chance. Nicht das die Posts untergehen. Fände es sehr schade. 
Ansonsten .


----------



## Grestorn (3. November 2020)

@Gurdi 

Es ist natürlich schwer, weil Du eine AMD Karte mit 8GB mit einer NVidia Karte, noch dazu dem Top-Modell mit 24 GB vergleichst. 

Wieviel vom Unterschied am Speicher liegt, oder am PCIE4 Bus, an der GPU selbst oder an der Kombination von allem, lässt sich verdammt schlecht sagen. Zumal der Speicherbedarf bekanntermaßen zwischen AMD und NVidia deutlich differiert.

Aber ich akzeptiere jetzt mal Deine Behauptung, dass bei der V56 der Speicher knapp wird und die Probleme auf Speichermangel zurückzuführen ist. Wenn Du in 4k getestet hast (hast Du doch?) ist das vermutlich auch nicht anders zu erwarten. 

Damit ihr mich nicht missversteht, ich habe es ja schon einige Male geschrieben, und ich wiederhole es gerne: 8 GB sind knapp kalkuliert, für den FHD Einsatz noch ok, für WQHD grenzwertig und für 4k sicher zu wenig. Und NVidia macht sich damit auch keinen Gefallen. Ich will NVidia da gar nicht verteidigen. 

Auf der anderen Seite will ich aber auch dem Argument entgegentreten, dass ein Spiel > 8 GB benötigt, nur weil eine Speicherallokation von > 8GB angezeigt wird, denn das stimmt einfach nicht, und ich wünschte, das geht in die Köpfe mal rein. 

Es gibt auch Spiele die allokieren > 12GB und als nächstes kommt jemand und behauptet, die würden auf einer 2080Ti oder 3080 nicht mehr korrekt laufen.

Zu dem Video: Ich sehe da keine Unterschiede, und wenn, dann nichts, was darauf hinweisen würde, dass hier gecheated wird. Derjenige, der das Video gemacht hat, beschwört etwas herbei um einen Skandal, den es nicht gibt, herbeizubeschwören. 

Wenn er so sicher ist, dann soll er an GamersNexus schreiben, damit sie das untersuchen, DEREN Urteil würde ich vertrauen. Aber nicht so einem dahergelaufenen Video-Schneider, der auf nichts anderes als Klicks aus ist.


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. November 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Gerade mal eben DLSS in Death Stranding getestet. Bam, was für ein geiles Ding. Gecaped auf 95 FPS, (100Hz Moni) @ 3440x1440 und alles auf Anschlag  und die Karte ist gerade mal auf 49% Auslastung... So muss das, sieht fantastisch aus und smooth ohne Ende weil min FPS=Max FPS.




Viele denken ja, dass eine GPU auf 99-100% laufen muss, was natürlich Blödsinn ist. Eine CPU sollte es schaffen eine GPU zu 100% auszulasten, aber auch mit der GPU sollte man ein Limit vermeiden, da man sonst immer Drops und Dips hat. Einen Framelock sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. November 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Komm mal wieder runter von deinem hohen Ross!
> Wenn du mal weiter hoch scrollst hab, ich bereits gesagt, das ich ihn nicht umstimmen möchte.
> Ich quatsche ihm weder irgendwas ab und auch ist es seine Entscheidung, wem er antwortet. Er braucht dazu deine Fürsprache nicht!
> 
> ...


Und wenn nicht, was ist die Konsequenz?
Von mir bekommst du in keinem Punkt Fürsprache, mach dir da mal keinen Kopf und jetzt ab runter, 50 fürs Vaterland! Und dann einmal in den Navi Thread und zurück, die Füße müssen dabei eine rotierende Scheibe bilden!

Bist ein wenig sensibel, dir würde der Bund wahrscheinlich ganz gut tun, so emotional wie du auf meinen Kommi reagierst.
BTW, warum sprichst du für andere? Soviel zu, hoch zu  Ross...



> Er braucht dazu deine Fürsprache nicht!


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Oh, ich habe was verpaßt.
> @all Ihr sollte euch wieder lieb haben.
> Damit wir hier wieder im Beitrag über Ampere Fachsimpeln können.
> Gebt den Leuten, die mit Ihrer Ampere Problemchen haben eine Chance. Nicht das die Posts untergehen. Fände es sehr schade.
> Ansonsten .


Geht, ja nicht, weil so manch einer die Meinung vertritt, die AMDs hier im Thread zu bewerben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Oh der hat über 200k Abos, jetzt wissen wir warum Nvidia mehr FPS hatte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das Video is ziemlich Banane

witzig is auch wie es bei Nvidia im thumbnail besser aussieht ...


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> das Video is ziemlich Banane
> 
> witzig is auch wie es bei Nvidia im thumbnail besser aussieht ...


WTF? Seht ihr unterschiede?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmasiretteb (3. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja habe das Video ja schon gepostet davon im Forum. Die Leute werden schon sehen was sie davon haben, auf weniger als auf 12GB zu setzen, vor allem mit Hinblick auf die neuen Konsolen und dem Drang immer mehr Quali RT und Co zu aktivieren. Ich mein, welcher Mensch zahlt 150€ mehr für eine GPU die 6GB weniger VRAM hat und nicht wirklich schneller ist als das Konkurrenzprodukt? 6GB VRAM sind fast soviel wie die 3070 hat, also nicht grad wenig!
> Beide können sie RT, beide bieten upscaling Techniken usw usf. Ich hoffe für ihn nur und das meine ich ernst, dass er die Karte nicht bekommt bevor die Reviews raus sind, vllt storniert er dann ja, falls er es schwarz auf weiß sieht.
> Das einzige Problem ist nur sein GSync Monitor, aber selbst dann würde ich auf die 3080Ti warten, sonderlich teurer wird die auch nicht werden, als das was er für die 3080 Strixx gezahlt hat.


Das schlimme ist, die Leute meinen man meint das "Böse" nur weil man sagt das, dass eben genauso ist.  Gut ich habe ja ein wenig übertrieben früher aber trotzdem. Vielleicht ist es tatsächlicher(lass mich), wenn man es selber gesehen hat, dann ist der Hype ja auch nicht mehr so groß wie wenn man von diesen mystischen Karten nur hier im Forum liest.


C_17 schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72  Erklär mal wieso du so sehr auf der 3080 beharrst - die 10GB Speicher können es ja nicht sein?! (Ich möchte dich nicht umstimmen, aber deine Argumente interessieren mich doch.)
> 
> Ich selbst hab ja auch die TUF 3080 OC bestellt und denk ich werde die bei Erscheinen der 6800XT stornieren. Gehe davon aus, das bis dahin eh noch nix kommt.


 ich meine es ja nicht böse er will bis 2025 mit diesem Pc zocken das wird sich garantiert nicht ausgehen mit 10 gb Vram. Ich sehe da Nvidia Bias nicht mehr und nicht weniger, zwischen 10 und 16 gb ist ein gigantischer unterschied nämlich 60 %, das billiger wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. November 2020)

Also ich bin jetzt raus. Echt schlimm hier, wird nur noch über AMD gequatscht mit Seitenhieben auf Nvidia. PCGAMD

Schade um die paar ordentlichen Leuts, aber die sieht man zum glück auch wo anders. Adieu ihr Tampons


----------



## Xaphyr (3. November 2020)

Das ist ein echter Verlust, wo du doch mit deiner differenzierten und völlig sachlichen Art mit solch gutem Beispiel vorangehst... 

B.T.T.: Ich für meinen Teil finde die Entscheidung von Chris auch fragwürdig. Aber es ist doch vollkommen legitim da mal nachzufragen, das ist weder off topic, noch wertet es seine Entscheidung ab, noch hat sich C_17 dahingehend eine Blöße gegeben. Ich kenne das ein bisschen von mir selbst, ich fand im Frühjahr dieses Jahres, dass der 9700k die perfekte CPU für meine 4k Spielemöhre ist, HT ist bei 8 nativen Kernen vollkommen irrelevant und ein Ryzen stinkt im Vergleich in der reinen Gamingleistung auch ab. Dennoch gab es genug Leute, die mir uuunbedingt die Augen öffnen mussten. Und wisst ihr was? So what!

Bräuchte ich, stand jetzt, mehr Leistung, würde es wohl Comet Lake-S werden, aber das war da noch kein Thema. Und ich denke, so ähnlich geht es auch Chris damit. Er hat sich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und für sich eine Entscheidung getroffen. Allerdings gab es da Big Navi noch nicht, ich persönlich würde das schon nochmal überdenken und auf Tests warten, aber wenn er das gut so findet, sei es ihm doch gegönnt.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. November 2020)

Also meine 3,5GB VRAM reichen vollkommen für WQHD !!


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Es ist natürlich schwer, weil Du eine AMD Karte mit 8GB mit einer NVidia Karte, noch dazu dem Top-Modell mit 24 GB vergleichst.
> 
> ...


Nein ich habe beides in QHD laufen derzeit. An 4k ist nicht zu denken in dem Spiel mit den beiden GPU´s.
Ich vergleiche das auch nicht direkt mit Nvidia, aber ich weiß eben auch von der 3090 wie es eigentlich läuft mit genügend Vram. Die 3090lief dabei mit ähnlichen Fps(weil Einstellungen höher),es geht auch nicht um kleine Differenzen in den Frametimes,sondern um einen spürbaren Einbruch der FPS, siehe Bild dort kannst du das einbrechen der Kurve(nach oben!) gut erkennen. Zudem sinkt die Auslastung der GPU,100Watt ASIC heißt nichts anderes als Speicherüberlauf oder CPULimit. Die CPU ist es aber ganz sicher nicht bei 20Fps.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Das ist ein echter Verlust, wo du doch mit deiner differenzierten und völlig sachlichen Art mit solch gutem Beispiel vorangehst...
> 
> B.T.T.: Ich für meinen Teil finde die Entscheidung von Chris auch fragwürdig. Aber es ist doch vollkommen legitim da mal nachzufragen, das ist weder off topic, noch wertet es seine Entscheidung ab, noch hat sich C_17 dahingehend eine Blöße gegeben. Ich kenne das ein bisschen von mir selbst, ich fand im Frühjahr dieses Jahres, dass der 9700k die perfekte CPU für meine 4k Spielemöhre ist, HT ist bei 8 nativen Kernen vollkommen irrelevant und ein Ryzen stinkt im Vergleich in der reinen Gamingleistung auch ab. Dennoch gab es genug Leute, die mir uuunbedingt die Augen öffnen mussten. Und wisst ihr was? So what!
> 
> Bräuchte ich stand jetzt mehr Leistung, würde es wohl Comet Lake-S werden, aber das war da noch kein Thema. Und ich denke, so ähnlich geht es auch Chris damit. Er hat sich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und für sich eine Entscheidung getroffen. Allerdings gab es da Big Navi noch nicht, ich persönlich würde das schon nochmal überdenken und auf Tests warten, aber wenn er das gut so findet, sei es ihm doch gegönnt.


Also, dann sind wir uns einig. Somit sind alle Beteiligten zufrieden, ich sehe das so, meine Erwartung war im Ampere Thread auch hauptsächlich darüber zu sprechen und nicht wie gut doch AMD abschneidet, aber nun ja. Natürlich kann man von einer gut differenzierten und sachlichen Meinung sprechen, wenn Usern Karten empfohlen werden, die bisher nur vom Hersteller selbst getestet wurden und noch nicht unabhängig... Um den ganzen dann noch einen drauf zu setzen, am besten im Ampere Laberthread. 

Aber nun gut... Dann seid ihr mich mal los. Jetzt kann das Niveau blühen. Bye

@ChrisMK72

Hier mal der VRam Verbrauch @3440x1440 @ Ultra+ RT/DLSS, lass dich nicht verrückt machen. Das video braucht noch ne Weile bis es von YT verarbeitet ist in besserer Quali.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-HlIFEvvMDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Hauptproblem beim Vram in dem Spiel ist eigentlich Nachts und vor allem wenn man größere Innenbereiche nach außen hin verlässt. Beim fahren mit dem Auto funktioniert das Streaming noch ganz gut,bis auf einige Spikes zumindest. Auch die Brückenübergänge sind bei Nacht ziemlich fordernd und Areale mit viel Vegetation. Diese komischen Bäume hauen richtig rein.
Umnoch auf dein Problem mitdem Lüfter zurück zu kommen,esliegt an der Auslastung der GPU.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

oh hier ist die Strixx aber nicht so gut wie gedacht weggekommen. Die Karten haben wohl auch Probleme mit dem Bios im Bezug zum 0DB Mode.








						Asus ROG GeForce RTX 3090 Strix OC im Test: Ultra-HD-Benchmarks, Lautstärke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit
					

GeForce RTX 3090 Strix OC im Test: Ultra-HD-Benchmarks, Lautstärke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit / Benchmarks in Ultra HD




					www.computerbase.de
				



Neuer RT Stuff








						Feature Test: 3DMark mit neuem Raytracing-Test - Hardwareluxx
					

3DMark mit neuem Raytracing-Test.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Rorschach123 (3. November 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine gute Aufschlüsselung in wie weit GDDR6X der so wie er verbaut ist besser performt als GDDR6 der ja von AMD benutzt wird und auch auf der 3070 verbaut wird? 

Habe darüber jetzt noch nichts wirklich erhellendes gelesen, wenn der Speicher deutlich besser performt, wäre es ja vielleicht sogar eher zu verschmerzen, bzw wäre bei 50% mehr Leistung ja quasi gleichzusetzen mit 15 GB GDDR6 (non X)?


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Deine Frage ergibt nicht so richtig Sinn. Die Geschwindigkeit ist abhängig vom Interface und der daraus resultierenden Bandbreite. Dadurch hast du doch schon deine Geschwindigkeit. Daneben gibt es noch Lese und Schreibrate die auch eine Rolle spielen, da werden sich beide aber nicht viel tun.


----------



## sunburst1988 (3. November 2020)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine gute Aufschlüsselung in wie weit GDDR6X der so wie er verbaut ist besser performt als GDDR6 der ja von AMD benutzt wird und auch auf der 3070 verbaut wird?
> 
> Habe darüber jetzt noch nichts wirklich erhellendes gelesen, wenn der Speicher deutlich besser performt, wäre es ja vielleicht sogar eher zu verschmerzen, bzw wäre bei 50% mehr Leistung ja quasi gleichzusetzen mit 15 GB GDDR6 (non X)?


Im Allgemeinen kannst du Größe nicht mit Geschwindigkeit ausgleichen. Wenn der Speicher überläuft kommt es so oder so zu Nachladerucklern.


----------



## Grestorn (3. November 2020)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine gute Aufschlüsselung in wie weit GDDR6X der so wie er verbaut ist besser performt als GDDR6 der ja von AMD benutzt wird und auch auf der 3070 verbaut wird?
> 
> Habe darüber jetzt noch nichts wirklich erhellendes gelesen, wenn der Speicher deutlich besser performt, wäre es ja vielleicht sogar eher zu verschmerzen, bzw wäre bei 50% mehr Leistung ja quasi gleichzusetzen mit 15 GB GDDR6 (non X)?



VRAM-Bandbreite
3080: 760.3 GB/s
6800XT: 512.0 GB/s

Das RAM ist rund 50% schneller als bei AMD. Aber das kann einen Speichermangel nicht wett machen. Das wirkt sich theoretisch nur auf bestimmte Aspekte der Performance aus. 

Aber wenn ein AMD Produkt in den Tests eine bessere oder gleiche Performance hat wie ein NVidia Produkt, dann ist das RAM und dessen Geschwindigkeit da ja schon eingerechnet. 

Also warte die Benchmarks ab, und Du kannst richtig entscheiden.


----------



## sunburst1988 (3. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das RAM ist rund 30% schneller als bei AMD. Aber das kann einen Speichermangel nicht wett machen. Das wirkt sich theoretisch nur auf bestimmte Aspekte der Performance aus.


Nur 30%? War bei der Präsentation nicht die Rede von doppeltem Durchsatz?
Hab jetzt aber auch nicht auf dem Schirm wie die Dinger jeweils takten...

Den Absatz oben änder ich dann mal ab


----------



## Grestorn (3. November 2020)

Ich hab nachgeschaut, es sind 50% laut TechPowerUp. 

Es kommen verschiedene Sachen zum Tragen: 

- 2 Bit statt 1 Bit pro Übertragung - dafür aber zusätzliches Fehlerhandling, was einen Teil des Vorteils auffrist
- Dafür aber geringere Taktung des VRAMs
- Allerdings breiterer Bus: 320 statt 256 bit


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> oh hier ist die Strixx aber nicht so gut wie gedacht weggekommen. Die Karten haben wohl auch Probleme mit dem Bios im Bezug zum 0DB Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noo, ärgerlich für Strixx Käufer die fett Kohle dagelassen haben, da wäre man mit der TUF besser aufgehoben.


----------



## big-maec (3. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Neuer RT Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist nicht das einzige was geändert wurde, jetzt ist auch noch ein weiterer Benchmark integriert:

Wild Life, DirectX Raytracing feature test, NVIDIA DLSS feature test (DLSS 2)


----------



## Xaphyr (3. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Oh noo, ärgerlich für Strixx Käufer die fett Kohle dagelassen haben, da wäre man mit der TUF besser aufgehoben.


"Auch die GeForce RTX 3090 TUF von Asus dürfte eine gute Alternative sein. Die Redaktion hat den Kühler zwar nur auf einer GeForce RTX 3080 TUF erlebt, dort hat er aber überzeugt." 

Das nenne ich mal professionell und seriös.


----------



## pietcux (3. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> oh hier ist die Strixx aber nicht so gut wie gedacht weggekommen. Die Karten haben wohl auch Probleme mit dem Bios im Bezug zum 0DB Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs gleich mal mit der RTX2070 Super rennen lassen. 18,05 Fps immerhin.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2020)

Der TUF Kühler ist echt eine Wucht, bin gespannt wie der auf den AMD Karten performt.
Plus die TUF Karte war zu Beginn sehr günstig, glaub 700€ nur die 3080 TUF, wer die ergattert hat, für den Preis, konnte zufrieden sein.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Der TUF Kühler ist echt eine Wucht, bin gespannt wie der auf den AMD Karten performt.
> Plus die TUF Karte war zu Beginn sehr günstig, glaub 700€ nur die 3080 TUF, wer die ergattert hat, für den Preis, konnte zufrieden sein.


Konnte ist das richtige Wort



Xaphyr schrieb:


> "Auch die GeForce RTX 3090 TUF von Asus dürfte eine gute Alternative sein. Die Redaktion hat den Kühler zwar nur auf einer GeForce RTX 3080 TUF erlebt, dort hat er aber überzeugt."
> 
> Das nenne ich mal professionell und seriös.


Es stimmt aber. Auch auf der90er überzeugt der Kühler der TUF auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. November 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> lass dich nicht verrückt machen


Da müssen schon ganz andere Dinge passieren, um mich verrückt zu machen.

Ich hab auch den Eindruck, dass sich hier viele Andere viel verrückter um meine Hardware machen lassen, als ich mich. 

Mein Kaffee schmeckt, die Bestellung läuft.   
Deal with it, liebe AMD-Freunde !  
Get over it ! 

Ihr werdet es schon verkraften. 

Mein System is feddich, Board von 2017, Speicher von 2018, CPU 2019 gekauft(9900k von 8600k aufgerüstet) und nun fehlt nur noch die 3080 10GB. Case is super belüftet, da ich immer schon Luftkühlung only unterwegs war und das auch so bleiben wird.
Damit wäre dann mein "System 2025" fertig.

Was andere darüber denken, in welcher Auflösung mit welchen fps ich zocke interessiert mich nicht.
Mich interessiert *mein Ziel*: 100 fps Spielspaß ! 

Und irgendwie scheinen manche einfach nicht drüber hinweg zu kommen, dass man 16, oder 24GB Speicher halt doch nicht braucht, für WQHD. Da wird krampfhaft probiert, dass das Game ja nicht mehr richtig läuft, mit Ultra/HDR/watt weiß ich für Kram, den ich nicht brauche.
4k/UHD ? Selber schuld ! 

Kommt klar ! 

Ich zock jetzt mal lieber ne Runde. Auf ner GTX 1660 Super *6GB* ohne Speicherprobleme.
3080 10GB kann kommen.

Regt ihr euch weiter über meinen Speichermangel auf und tippelt euch die Finger wund, liebe AMD-Freunde, während ich ohne Speichermangel zocke und Spaß hab.


----------



## blautemple (3. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> "Auch die GeForce RTX 3090 TUF von Asus dürfte eine gute Alternative sein. Die Redaktion hat den Kühler zwar nur auf einer GeForce RTX 3080 TUF erlebt, dort hat er aber überzeugt."
> 
> Das nenne ich mal professionell und seriös.


Die 3080 TUF hat 340W Powerlimit und die 3090 TUF 350W. Meinst du die 10W ändern was?


----------



## KaterTom (3. November 2020)

Willst du für System *2025* nicht doch lieber auf eine 3080 mit 20 GB warten?


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2020)

Es ist doch traurig dass Nvidia bei Ampere nichts zwischen 10 und 24 GB anbietet, 16GB wäre ein super sweet spot.
Wäre CP2077 RT Implementierung nicht Nvidia exklusiv würde ich definitiv auf AMD setzen, so glaube ich dass ich erstmal abwarte bis ich die 3080 bekomme, CP2077 durchspiele und diese dann verkaufe für eine 6800XT.
Vielleicht gibt es bald eine Ti mit 12GB, das wäre fur UWQHD sicher noch ok für 2-3 Jahre.
Aber die wird dann wohl 4 stellig kosten...


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. November 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Willst du für System *2025* nicht doch lieber auf eine 3080 mit 20 GB warten?


Was für eine Katze ist das auf deinem Profilbild?


----------



## dmasiretteb (3. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


STOCK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MAX OC  = 7-8% Performance Plus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Undervolting 1850mhz bei 850mv + 1000mhz Vram OC fast Stock Leistung bei fast 80 Watt weniger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FPS nicht vergleichen !!! mir gings hier nur um Verbrauch und Temperaturen. Fps Vergleich wäre sinnlos da nicht mal exakt gleiches Wetter und Standort usw. 

Denke Undervolting auf 200 Watt und man hat ein nettes Kärtchen bei 2080TI FE Leistung. Meine werte von der 2080 TI OC verblasen die Karte um circa 10% Oc vs OC.

2080TI ist schneller da für nicht so effizient aber auch 11GB Ram.


Stock Ultra mit Raytracing Ultra /Metro/The Division 2 / Control drücken die Karten extrem. Aber muss sagen diese Karte gefällt mir echt besser als die 3080 viel leiser, Kühler weniger Spulenfiepen aber immer noch extrem weis nicht aber Ampere hat das einfach.

In nicht so derben spielen knapp 1950-2000mhz auch ein paar grad Kühler.

Diese Karte mit 12 GB wäre ein Brecher geworden. Jetzt mal gucken  was bei der kleinen Ampere geht beim Undervolting.


----------



## artorias (3. November 2020)

Ich habe (bis auf ein kleines Problemchen mit dem riser Kabel meines Rechners 😖) seit ein paar Tagen die 3090 (von ZOTAC) in einer wakü im Betrieb. Der Block stammt von Alphacool. 

Wie erwartet, performt sehr gut. Weder 4k@60 noch wqhd @144 bringen die Karte ins schwitzen. In wqhd renne ich sogar äußerst hart ins CPU Limit (3700x). Anstatt die ZOTAC durch ne Tuf zu ersetzen, werde ich mir wohl eher ne neue cpu besorgen müssen.

Den Block von Alphacool kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so empfehlen. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass man das Gefühl hat, dass der Block nicht richtig passt bzw nicht so gut passt, wie man das gewöhnt ist und zum anderen daran, dass das Material so eine leichte Trübung aufweist und das ein bisschen hässlich aussieht. Das kann EK auf jedenfall besser. Allgemein sieht Ampere optisch nicht so gut aus wie die Vorgänger (die Platine ist zu klein). Ne 3090 mit Block sieht irgendwie nen bisschen lost aus bzw. Sieht aus wie ne Karte von vor ein paar Jahren. 

Zum Thema AMD vs Nvidia: ich kann da zwar aus technischer Sicht keine Aussage treffen, aber aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht fängt AMD so langsam an, den anderen Jungs (Intel , Nvidia) die Butter vom Brot zu klauen. Die jahrelange Dominanz im Konsolen Geschäft trägt wohl langsam Früchte. Gut für jeden, der Hardware kauft und schlecht für diejenigen die Hardware verkaufen. Hoffen wir, dass AMD sich nicht zum zweiten Intel entwickelt.

Man fischt halt die verschiedenen Kundengruppen ab. Nvidia für High End und Streamer und AMD für alle mit Fokus auf Preis-Leistung.
Die 3070/3080 sind für mich eigentlich eher Streamer Karten (nvenc heißt das glaube ich). Das Preis-Leistungs Duell verlieren die 70/80 bisher auf jeden Fall deutlich. Zumindest wenn man davon ausgeht, dass AMD nicht zu sehr übertrieben hat bei ihren Folien. 
Daher erscheint es mir so, als würden diese Karten eher auf die Streamer abzielen. 
Oder die Frau Su und die Lederjacke haben sich heimlich abgesprochen und lachen sich gerade kaputt über Typen die nen AMD vs Nvidia Krieg anfangen. Das wäre auch möglich.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

> Das liegt zum einen daran, dass man das Gefühl hat, dass der Block nicht richtig passt bzw nicht so gut passt, wie man das gewöhnt ist



Da kann der Block wahrscheinlich nichts für , die GPU´s sind nicht gerade.


----------



## big-maec (3. November 2020)

Aus der  Weihnachtsbäckerei. Gerade fertig geworden. Jetzt muß ich nur noch schauen wie die schmeckt.
Übrigens das Rezept findet man im Jen-Hsun Huang Backbuch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Endlich mal Optisch was anderes verfügbar. Preis schlecht.



			https://www.cyberport.de/pc-und-zubehoer/komponenten/grafikkarten/gigabyte/pdp/2e21-539/gigabyte-geforce-rtx-3090-vision-oc-24gb-gddr6x-grafikkarte-2xhdmi-3xdp.html


----------



## Xaphyr (3. November 2020)

Also ein Big-Maec wär mir jetzt gerade lieber!


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. November 2020)

Ganz kurz, würdet ihr ein Ryzen 7 3800 XT gebraucht für 260€ kaufen?


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Grundsätzlich kein schlechter Preis.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (3. November 2020)

Die Preise bessern sich...








						24GB MSI GeForce RTX 3090 VENTUS 3X DDR6 (Retail) - RTX 3090 | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce RTX für Gaming von MSI | 24GB MSI GeForce RTX 3090 VENTUS 3X DDR6 (Retail) :: Bestellt :: über 140 verkauft :: 23 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Naja ist ja nicht lagernd.


----------



## HODENGNOM (3. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Das ist der Punkt, der mich an der 6900XT brennend interessiert und wird für mich auch der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein ob es nun eine solche oder eine 3090 wird.


Hi- Weitere Ergebnisse:

Meine 3090FE hat im MSI Auto-OC scanner ohne voltage Erhöhung und mit Standard lüfterkurve (also nicht höher oder max.)
Stabile +126mhz Core und +200Mhz memory (Timespy, Firestrike, Port Royal, BL3)
Allerdings wieder die Bestätigung, durch den 4Kern i7 6700k @4,6ghz  geht nichtmehr viel.
In BL 4k ultra: von 81,6fps auf 82,4FPS

Im TimeSpy: von 10490 auf 10696 GPU score
Port Royal: von 13592 auf 13818
(Temp 56Grad)

Lohnt also bei mir nicht wirklich mehr.
Ich lasse sie darum schonend ohne OC laufen (mit 1950mhz und Standard Speichertakt)
Die Power langt sowieso für  4k 120hz.
Werd dann in nem Jahr vielleicht mein Asus Maximus Impact 8 + i7 6700k auswechseln.
Aber solang die Mühle läuft^^ 

Ich freu mich einfach über ein fettes 4k Setup im öden CoronaWinter...da macht Zocken Spaß.


PS: Mein Kumpel bekommt die Woche auch seine 3090FE (i7 9700k @ 5ghz) mal sehn was bei dem so geht.
       Er will wohl keine 6900XT. 
Naja vielleicht du...da bin ich mal echt gespannt.

mfg


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Undervolten und fertig, OC lohnt vorne und hinten nicht bei Ampere, völlig gleich welches Modell. Mit Wasser kann man mal nen vernünftigen Offset anstreben bei gleicher Wattage aber sonst.

Ich empfehle +Offset mit reduzierung des PL um 10% bei den  kleineren Customs. Das bringt am meisten.


----------



## HODENGNOM (3. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Undervolten und fertig, OC lohnt vorne und hinten nicht bei Ampere, völlig gleich welches Modell. Mit Wasser kann man mal nen vernünftigen Offset anstreben bei gleicher Wattage aber sonst.
> 
> Ich empfehle +Offset mit reduzierung des PL um 10% bei den  kleineren Customs. Das bringt am meisten.


Ok werd ich auch mal probieren.
Und wie läuft deine.
Mhz, Temp, Watt (Bsp. Game oder benchmark)

thx


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. November 2020)

@big-maec Is das die neue GPU von Neff, mit versenkbarer Backplate und Selbstreinigungsfunktion ?


----------



## big-maec (4. November 2020)

Muss man mal Neff vorschlagen. Backprogramm GPU.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. November 2020)

Weiß einer ob die FE der 3080/90 überhaupt noch produziert werden? Oder gabs da nur ne bestimme Menge von und fertig?


----------



## big-maec (4. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob die FE der 3080/90 überhaupt noch produziert werden? Oder gabs da nur ne bestimme Menge von und fertig?


Soweit wie ich  das verfolgt habe, meistens Freitag hat der NV Shop Karten im Verkauf mit Weiterleitung NBB. Das ganze ist bis jetzt 2 mal passiert. Angabe ohne Gewähr.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. November 2020)

jetzt noch nen halbwegs vernünftiger Preis und ab gehts

"RTX 3080 Ti FE:
PG133-SKU15,
GA102-250-KD-A1,
20GB GD6X,
the same FP32 count as 3090,
10496FP32,
the same MEM speed and TGP as 3080,
no NVLINK."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1323785556417863680

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cap82 (4. November 2020)

Preis: 1111€ !!11elf!


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2020)

Durchaus ein attraktives Produkt. Bleibt noch die Frage nach dem Preis, die Karte ist aber ein harter Schlag ins Gesicht der Käufer der 90er. Der fehlende Speichertakt und das Powerlimit lassen sich editieren. Die Karte ist dann lediglich leicht am Interface beschnitten, der Verlust von 4GB ist irrelevant.


----------



## blautemple (4. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Durchaus ein attraktives Produkt. Bleibt noch die Frage nach dem Preis, die Karte ist aber ein harter Schlag ins Gesicht der Käufer der 90er. Der fehlende Speichertakt und das Powerlimit lassen sich editieren. Die Karte ist dann lediglich leicht am Interface beschnitten, der Verlust von 4GB ist irrelevant.


Ich behaupte mal als Käufer des Topmodells weiß man was man da tut. Mit Vernunft hat die Entscheidung sowieso nichts zu tun. Das Vorgehen ist ja auch nicht neu.


----------



## RavionHD (4. November 2020)

Bin gespannt was das kosten wird, es wäre erfreulich wenn Nvidia irgendwas im Preisbereich zwischen 6890XT und 6900XT anbieten würde.
899 tippe ich mal.


----------



## blautemple (4. November 2020)

Mit so einer Karte wird Nvidia garantiert die 6900XT angreifen wollen dementsprechend vermute ich eher das der Preis jenseits der 1000€ liegen wird.


----------



## sebtb (4. November 2020)

Aktuell verfügbar : https://www.caseking.de/zotac-gaming-geforce-rtx-3090-trinity-24576-mb-gddr6x-gczt-162.html


----------



## McRoll (4. November 2020)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Graphics Card To Feature 10,496 CUDA Cores, 20 GB GDDR6X Memory & 320W TGP, Tackles AMD's RX 6800 XT
					

NVIDIA seems to have finally finalized the specs for its enthusiast graphics card, the GeForce RTX 3080 Ti which tackles AMD's RX 6800 XT.




					wccftech.com
				




3080ti incoming

Wozu noch die 3090 stellt sich hier die Frage...
Mich freuts aber dass ich Recht hatte mit meiner Vermutung, die Preislücke zwischen 3080 und -90 war ja zu naheliegend.... jetzt kommts auf den (realen) Preis an.


----------



## 3rrOr (4. November 2020)

McRoll schrieb:


> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Graphics Card To Feature 10,496 CUDA Cores, 20 GB GDDR6X Memory & 320W TGP, Tackles AMD's RX 6800 XT
> 
> 
> NVIDIA seems to have finally finalized the specs for its enthusiast graphics card, the GeForce RTX 3080 Ti which tackles AMD's RX 6800 XT.
> ...


Ich stelle mir gerade eher die Frage, wieso man auf Teufel komm raus Nvidia kaufen sollte? Außer Gsynch Monitor fällt mir da echt absolut kein Argument ein und ich habe selbst seit Jahren nur Nvidia Karten. Aber was die gerade abliefern (bzw nicht abliefern) ist ja wohl der absolute Hohn.

Vor allem, wo bitte soll denn eine 3080ti preislich verortet werden? Die 3080 kostet ja so schon mehr als die 6800xt (selbst mit den nicht kaufbaren UVPS) und eine 3080ti wäre dann wohl jenseits der 1k Euro... Vs ne 6800xt, die vielleicht nicht wesentlich langsamer als ne 3090 ist... Mir kommt es so vor, als hätte Nvidia gerade derb Muffensausen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (4. November 2020)

3rrOr schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade eher die Frage, wieso man auf Teufel komm raus Nvidia kaufen sollte? Außer Gsynch Monitor fällt mir da echt absolut kein Argument ein und ich habe selbst seit Jahren nur Nvidia Karten. Aber was die gerade abliefern (bzw nicht abliefern) ist ja wohl der absolute Hohn.


DLSS

Ansonsten gebe ich dir aber völlig Recht 

Ich für meinen Teil habe lange genug gewartet (über einen Monat auf eine 3090 bevor die storniert wurde). Hoffentlich bekommt man am 18. direkt ordentliche Customs der 6800XT...


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2020)

Die Customs kommen wohlerst 1-2Wochen nach den Ref. Karten bei AMD.



blautemple schrieb:


> Mit so einer Karte wird Nvidia garantiert die 6900XT angreifen wollen dementsprechend vermute ich eher das der Preis jenseits der 1000€ liegen wird.


Grundsätzlich schon, aber der Unterschied zwischen beiden wäre dermaßen marginal wenn die selbe Shaderzahl geboten wird dass es wirklich schon absurd ist. Ich meine den Speicher dann nachher auf einer Karte anzupassen die den selben Kühler und Platine verwendet wie die 90er da kommt selbst Kevin Klaus noch drauf. Die Ti ist fast sogar noch die bessere Karte da die gewählte Speicherausstattung einen sparsameren Betrieb ermöglicht.

Das kann man schon als Panikhandlung sehen würde ich sagen, man scheint gerade ziemlich nervös zu sein bei NV.
Fraglich wird sein wie die Verfügbarkeit dann aussieht, gerade die 90er Chips dürften Mangelware sein.Das gibt den nächsten Papaerlaunch.


----------



## Duvar (4. November 2020)

Da ist sie ja..., anstatt für 10GB ordentlich Kohle zu buttern, kauft euch diese Karte.
Nvidia richtiger Melkclub in meinen Augen!

Schauen ob AMD was starkes hat, wenn nicht werden alle mit weniger abgespeist oder müssen sehr tief in die Tasche greifen, aber nachdem die nun gesehen haben wie stark AMD ist... Kein Support mehr von mir an diesen Verein, hab nur drauf gewartet bis AMD mal was hat am oberen Ende des Spektrums und dies ist nun eingetreten.


----------



## blautemple (4. November 2020)

So, ich habe doch noch meine Wunsch Karte bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (4. November 2020)

3rrOr schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade eher die Frage, wieso man auf Teufel komm raus Nvidia kaufen sollte? Außer Gsynch Monitor fällt mir da echt absolut kein Argument ein und ich habe selbst seit Jahren nur Nvidia Karten. Aber was die gerade abliefern (bzw nicht abliefern) ist ja wohl der absolute Hohn.


DLSS, RT und, ja, GSync. 

Abgesehen von der Lieferbarkeit sehe ich kein Problem, mit dem was "die" abliefern. Dass AMD auf- oder überholt hat ist ja nicht NVidias Schuld. Es feuert nur den Markt an! Was eine super Sache ist.


----------



## 3rrOr (4. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, ich habe doch noch meine Wunsch Karte bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den Preis will ich wohl lieber nicht wissen


----------



## blautemple (4. November 2020)

3rrOr schrieb:


> Den Preis will ich wohl lieber nicht wissen


----------



## tinykitten (4. November 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein G-Sync Monitor kein Argument mehr. Die neue Generation der Freesync bzw. G-Sync compatible Monitore ist recht ordentlich, und LG CX sind best-in-class bezüglich der Bildqualität. Ich habe nach einer RMA Geschichte mit ASUS (insgesamt 3 PG27UQ) einen X27P mit makellosem Panel bei mir stehen der, auch wenn es mir schwer fällt auf Grund der nervigen Panellotterie mit neuen Displays,  seinen Weg auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen finden wird sofern AMD überzeugen und liefern kann.

Für eine 3080 Ti in der gehobenen AIB Ausführung (Strix etc.) können wir realistisch gesehen - sprich Alternate/Caseking/NBB Preise - mit ca. 1500€ rechnen denke ich, basierend darauf das trotz AMD Ankündigungen usw. Karten wie die 3090 Strix immer noch, heute Morgen, für 1999€ auf NBB weggehen.


----------



## big-maec (4. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, ich habe doch noch meine Wunsch Karte bekommen


Liegt daran das ich meine storniert habe.

Ich habe ja noch ein bischen Zeit aber sollte die 3080TI so kommen geht meine 3090 FE zurück.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> aber sollte die 3080TI so kommen


Für meine Bestellung ändert sich natürlich nix dadurch: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-daten-machen-die-runde.593866/#post-10546143

Finde die 3080 Ti unspannend.


----------



## Xaphyr (4. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Liegt daran das ich meine storniert habe.
> 
> Ich habe ja noch ein bischen Zeit aber sollte die 3080TI so kommen geht meine 3090 FE zurück.


Bis die breit genug Verfügbar ist, damit wir Normalsterblichen eine ergattern können, ist sicher schon der Frühling halb vorbei. Mindestens.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. November 2020)

Eine 3070Ti wäre genau das richtige!


----------



## Wolfgang75 (4. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Für meine Bestellung ändert sich natürlich nix dadurch: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-daten-machen-die-runde.593866/#post-10546143
> 
> Finde die 3080 Ti unspannend.


Richtige Einstellung,ich zocke mit der 3080 auf WQHD die nächsten Jahre und wenn dann wirklich mal der Speicher nicht mehr reicht gibt es was neues und schnelleres.
Allein für den kommenden Winter mit Corona und Lockdowns bin ich froh das die Karte im Rechner ist,da macht jedenfalls das Gaming Spass.


----------



## DaPopCOH (4. November 2020)

tinykitten schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist ein G-Sync Monitor kein Argument mehr.


naja ich hab nen  4k 144 Hz monitor und nen wqhd 144Hz monitor mit gsync mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin und dementsprechend nich verkaufen will. 
für mich is das schon ein argument 

und selbst wenn ich die verkaufen und mir freesync monis holen  würde, würde ich dabei soviel verlust machen, dass es mir relativ bums sein kann, ob die amd karte 300 euro billiger ist 
am ende würde ich mit der aktion nur geld verbrennen für ne amd karte , die zwar bestimmt gut wird, aber am ende auch nicht schneller als ne 3090 sein wird und dazu auch kein gsync unterstützt.

und man muss  ja jetzt auch nicht künstlich so tun als ob die nvidia karten jetzt auf einmal alle müll wären., nur weil amd ausnahmsweise mal was venünftiges bringt.
die verfügbarkeit ist halt schlecht und dementspechend auch der preis, aber die karten an sich sind schon gut.

sollte die 6900 die 3090 massiv in den boden stampfen, überleg ichs mir vllt nochmal , aber das glaub ich erst wenn ichs sehe.
und bis dahin sitz ich einfach entspannt weiter auf meiner 2080ti und warte auf bessere verfügbarkeit und die high-end modelle der 3090 oder 3080ti.


----------



## Gurdi (4. November 2020)

GPU-Gerüchte: GeForce RTX 3060 und 3050 Ti auf GA106-Basis
					

Nach den Gerüchten zur GeForce RTX 3080 Ti mit 20 GB machen nun auch Hinweise auf die GeForce RTX 3060 sowie 3050 Ti die Runde.




					www.computerbase.de
				




Die wollen die Dinger ernsthaft mit 6GB ausliefern.....


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (5. November 2020)

Seit dem 457.09 habe ich bei RDR2, merkbare Performance-Einbußen...
Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2020)

Nutzt du DX12 oder Vulkan?


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (5. November 2020)

DX12


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2020)

Hmm ich habs nur unter Vulkan betrieben zu DX12 kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## cap82 (5. November 2020)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Richtige Einstellung,ich zocke mit der 3080 auf WQHD die nächsten Jahre und wenn dann wirklich mal der Speicher nicht mehr reicht gibt es was neues und schnelleres.
> Allein für den kommenden Winter mit Corona und Lockdowns bin ich froh das die Karte im Rechner ist,da macht jedenfalls das Gaming Spass.



Ich bin mit der 1080ti bereits auf WQHD unterwegs.

Für den nächsten Schritt auf UHD mit LG OLED48CX befürchte ich muss ich sogar diese Gen noch skippen, das kristallisiert sich immer mehr heraus.
Für den Winter bin ich aber auch noch gut gerüstet denke ich.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. November 2020)

https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GeForce-RTX-3080-Vision-OC-10G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1681134?
		

3080 für 899€


----------



## TheMopse (5. November 2020)

Hallo, weiß jemand wie es bei den 3080 mit den Wandlern aussieht haben die es gefixt? Wollte mir eine bestellen aber bin mir jetzt unssicher.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. November 2020)

https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GeForce-RTX-3070-Gaming-OC-Grafikkarte/html/product/1680071?
		

3070 Auch


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2020)

TheMopse schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand wie es bei den 3080 mit den Wandlern aussieht haben die es gefixt? Wollte mir eine bestellen aber bin mir jetzt unssicher.


Was genau meinst du?


----------



## Snoopy69 (6. November 2020)

Nach 5 Wochen absolutem Stillschweigen seitens Caseking, kam gestern endlich eine Versandnachricht für die EVGA 3090 FTW3 Ultra 

Habe „nur“ 1.689€ bezahlt  Preis ging wenige Stunden auf 2.135€ hoch - liegt aktuell bei 2.208€

Die momentan einzige verfügbare Strix OC kostet bei ARLT aktuell 2.449€ (reduziert von 2.549€ )
Diese hab ich schon am 25.09. bei CP für 1.699€ bestellt (noch nicht storniert)

Werde aber wahrscheinlich die FTW3 Ultra behalten, weil die mehr Pro ´s als Con ´s hat, im Gegensatz zur Strix OC


BTW:
DHL-Status sagt: 09.11. weil...


> Wichtiger Hinweis​Aufgrund des Corona-Virus ist das Paketaufkommen aktuell sehr hoch, wodurch es teilweise zu Verzögerungen kommen kann


Jaja... 
Mein Blutaufkommen in der Halsschlagader ist aktuell auch sehr hoch


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Ich habe heute um 00:30 endlich die Versandnachricht für die Strix bekommen. Damit ist das Wochenende gerettet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (6. November 2020)

Ich habe meine 3090 FE wieder weg. Gehe auf Start.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2020)

Schien mir auch das sinngiste. Für die Kohle kriegt man nen neuen Prozzi und GraKa auf selben Leistungslevel.


----------



## big-maec (6. November 2020)

War zwar schön, aber für das Geld lohnte sich das nicht für mich.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Ja wenn man einigermaßen auf Preisleistung achtet sollte man das nicht so wie ich machen 

Aber ich habe auch kein Problem damit danach wieder auf die 6900XT zu wechseln wenn die die 3090 in 4k tatsächlich schlagen sollte. Die 6800XT interessiert mich sowieso nicht die Bohne.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2020)

Ich denke nicht dass sich die 6900er out of the Box an der 3090 vorbeischieben wird.Was aber sein könnte, dass die Customs mit mehr Leistungsaufnahme deutlich besser skalieren als die zugeschnürten Ampere-Karten.

Hier könnte es tatsächlich mal einen Herstellerübergreifenden Wettbewerb geben bei den Custommodellen.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass sich die 6900er out of the Box an der 3090 vorbeischieben wird.Was aber sein könnte, dass die Customs mit mehr Leistungsaufnahme deutlich besser skalieren als die zugeschnürten Ampere-Karten.
> 
> Hier könnte es tatsächlich mal einen Herstellerübergreifenden Wettbewerb geben bei den Custommodellen.


Wollen wir es hoffen. Für mich zählt aber wirklich nur was am Ende bei rumkommt. Der Verbrauch ist mir egal, der Mo-Ra kriegt das schon weg. Deswegen setze ich ja auf die Strix. 480W Power Limit sind einfach abartig.


----------



## big-maec (6. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ja wenn man einigermaßen auf Preisleistung achtet sollte man das nicht so wie ich machen


Selbst wenn, manche schmücken sich damit die Wände.

Denke auch mal, das man bei den Radeons mehr heraus holen kann. Beim neuen Ryzen sieht das doch auch gut aus bis jetzt.


blautemple schrieb:


> 480W Power Limit sind einfach abartig.


Bin mal gespannt wie die Karte läuft.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> 3090 FE wieder weg. Gehe auf Start


Ja, mehr wie 1000€ find' ich auch schon "bedenklich" für ne reine Zock-GPU.
Gönn's natürlich jedem der nicht so auf die Kohle gucken muss.


Mal gespannt, in wie weit dann die wie heißt sie(hab das gar nicht mehr verfolgt, waren mir zu viele RXe drin  ) ? 6800x ? Von AMD dann ebenfalls in dem (teuren) Preisrahmen wie eine 3080 kommt und ob das leistungstechnisch alles wirklich so ist, dass die 3080 bis WQHD abgezogen wird.

Für unter 1000€ wäre das natürlich ne tolle Sache. Also _für die Käufer der AMD Karte_.  _Nicht_ für die 3080. 

Also nix Neues: *Abwarten*. 

Haut rein !


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie die Karte läuft.


Um ca 12 Uhr mache ich Feierabend. Dann geht es los


----------



## big-maec (6. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ja, mehr wie 1000€ find' ich auch schon "bedenklich" für ne reine Zock-GPU.


Ich habe die nicht alleine wegen des zockens gekauft. Mache hin und wieder nebenbei auch noch ein bischen Datenverarbeitung mit der GPU. Packen nur mit CPU geht gar nicht.

Aber da die Auswahl größer wird, werde ich überall mal hinein schnuppern. Bei den Lieferproblemen, hat man ja die Möglichkeit , die weiter zugeben in irgendeiner Art und weise.



blautemple schrieb:


> Um ca 12 Uhr mache ich Feierabend. Dann geht es los



Dann gibt es Heute Abend bestimmt schon Ergebnisse. 

EDIT: Jetzt muß ich erst mal schauen was die Ryzen Fraktion macht.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Dann gibt es Heute Abend bestimmt schon Ergebnisse.


Jo, die gängigen Benchmarks lasse ich mal durchlaufen. Richtig loslegen tue ich aber erst wenn Aquacomputer den Wasserkühler mit aktiver Backplate geliefert hat. Da dürfte dann noch mal ne Ecke mehr gehen.
Aber erstmal muss ich hoffen das ich in der Silicon Lottery gewinne.


big-maec schrieb:


> EDIT: Jetzt muß ich erst mal schauen was die Ryzen Fraktion macht.


Ich sage es mal so, ich versuche gerade verzweifelt einen 5900X aufzutreiben


----------



## Richu006 (6. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie die Karte läuft.


Wie ein hubschrauber unter Volllast mit der Luftkühlung :p

Habe meine strix seit gestern.

Da ich noch kein Wasserblock habe erstmal mit Originalkühler.

Aber das ist ja schrecklich! Entweder bin ich einfach durch die vielen Jahre wakü zu verwöhnt, mein Gehäuse total schlecht im Airflow. Oder aber die Karte ist einfach laut.

Weis nicht wie einige Leute so zocken können... die Lüfter Drehen mit 2400 bis 2500 u/min 

Unter max oc. Sogar mit 3000...

Ich habe den Rechner auf dem schreibtisch. Das Teil ist echt laut!.

Aber ja werde mich wohl leiden müssen bis der Wasserblock kommt. Dann habe ich sicher wieder meine ruhe


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wie ein hubschrauber unter Volllast mit der Luftkühlung :p
> 
> Habe meine strix seit gestern.
> 
> ...


Hast du das Quiet oder das Performance BIOS aktiv? Meine bisherige TUF ist mit dem Performance unerträglich und mit dem Quiet BIOS für eine Luftgekühlte Karte mit der Abwärme echt human.


----------



## Richu006 (6. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Hast du das Quiet oder das Performance BIOS aktiv? Meine bisherige TUF ist mit dem Performance unerträglich und mit dem Quiet BIOS für eine Luftgekühlte Karte mit der Abwärme echt human.


Normales OC bios.

Nächste Woche sollte eh mein Wasserblpck kommen. Bis dann werde ich es überleben.

Aber werde mal das Quiet noch testen  

Bin gar nicht auf die idee gekommen


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Normales OC bios.
> 
> Nächste Woche sollte eh mein Wasserblpck kommen. Bis dann werde ich es überleben.
> 
> ...


Dachte ich mir und im Quiet BIOS am besten gar nicht erst die 480W versuchen. Das geht nie im Leben leise.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (6. November 2020)

Gibts für die FE der neuen 3000er mittlerweile "schöne" Lösungen für den hässlichen Stromadapter?


----------



## Richu006 (6. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir und im Quiet BIOS am besten gar nicht erst die 480W versuchen. Das geht nie im Leben leise.


Man hört dafür kein Spulenfiepen xD

Das höre ich dann unter Wasser :p


----------



## Snoopy69 (6. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wollen wir es hoffen. Für mich zählt aber wirklich nur was am Ende bei rumkommt. Der Verbrauch ist mir egal, der Mo-Ra kriegt das schon weg. Deswegen setze ich ja auf die Strix. 480W Power Limit sind einfach abartig.


500W (natürlich ab Werk) für meine sind noch abartiger 


big-maec schrieb:


> Ich habe die nicht alleine wegen des zockens gekauft. Mache hin und wieder nebenbei auch noch ein bischen Datenverarbeitung mit der GPU. *Packen nur mit CPU geht gar nicht.*


Mit was packst du bei der GPU?


----------



## chenjung (6. November 2020)

Ich kann hier immer nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Rorschach123 (6. November 2020)

Na freut ihr euch auch alle auf den Paperlaunch der 3080 TI 

Meine Vermutung ist, dass die so positioniert wird, dass sie mit aktiviertem RT die 6900X knapp schlägt, 16 GB GDDR6X haben wird und für 999€ UPE angeboten wird. 

Ich muss aber sagen, dass es für mich durchaus eine Option sein wird, obwohl ich einen AMD ryzen 5900X auf das Board geklemmt haben werde, weil mein Bildschirm halt G-Sync hat und der selber auch knappe 700 gekostet hat und ich da eigentlich nicht wirklich Lust drauf habe teuer umzusatteln.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

chenjung schrieb:


> Ich kann hier immer nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


Was machst du dann hier?

Schon leicht erotisch das Teil und absolut kerzengerade im Slot.


----------



## big-maec (6. November 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Mit was packst du bei der GPU?


Kenne nur Winzip. Wollte  die 3090 damit testen habe es aber nicht geschafft.









						Winzip 17 mit OpenCL-Beschleunigung für Geforce-Grafikkarten
					

Die Version 17 des Komprimierungsprogrammes Winzip unterstützt nun auch Geforce-Grafikkarten in Sachen OpenCL-Beschleunigung, welche bisher AMDs Radeons vorbehalten war.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Vash (6. November 2020)

Hi,

habe hier die günstigsten 3070 und 3090 gefunden - lagernd!









						Grafikkarte Manli GeForce RTX3070 Twin LHR 8GB PCIe
					

Manli GeForce RTX 3070 Twin - Grafikkarten - GF RTX 3070 Ampere - 8 GB GDDR6 - PCIe 3.0 x16 - HDMI, 3 x DisplayPort




					dazit.de
				











						Grafikkarte Manli GeForce RTX3090 24GB Triple Fan
					

Manli GeForce RTX 3090 Triple Fan - Grafikkarten - GF RTX 3090 Ampere - 24 GB GDDR6 - PCIe 4.0 x16 - HDMI, 3 x DisplayPort




					dazit.de


----------



## Taonris (6. November 2020)

Welche von den Custom 3090 ist den aktuell zu empfehlen wenns möglich leise sein soll? In der Print-Ausgabe kam die Founders Edition ja glaube Ich ganz gut weg.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2020)

TUF und Founders sind nicht übel.


blautemple schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal so, ich versuche gerade verzweifelt einen 5900X aufzutreiben


Bau meinen gleich ein


----------



## JackBen (6. November 2020)

Mit seiner Strenge gehorcht die Karte ^^. Habe seit einer Woche eine TUF 3080 OC, Sie hat kein Spulenfiepen, bleibt wie von der TUF bekannt immer deutlich unter 70°C, macht 2Ghz locker mit - ich bin sehr zufrieden !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (6. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bau meinen gleich ein


Schön, dann gibt es bestimmt bald einen Testbericht.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2020)

Nee bei CPU´s bin ich da raus, ich werd mich aber sicher ne weile im Tweakerthread rumtreiben und mich austauschen.
Eine CPU hat bei mir nur einen Zweck, die GPU anzutreiben.


----------



## hoffgang (6. November 2020)

Hab letzte Woche Freitag bei NBB eine 3080 FE geschossen, war ein wenig skeptisch, auch dank Gurdis Ausführungen der 3090. Eingebaut, und nebenbei immer mal wieder ein wenig getestet und bin absolut positiv überrascht.

Das Teil ist relativ kühl (Furmark ~75°C), im gedämmten Gehäuse kaum zu hören. Hat im BF5 Menu Spulenrasseln widerlichster Art, verschwindet sofort ingame. Nur BF5 64er Server auf RT Ultra in 1440p ohne DLSS macht die Karte nicht wirklich spielbar mit. Ein Setting tiefer ist ganz gut spielbar.

Bislang äußerst positiv überrascht, vor allem weil ich eher auf die Strix geschielt habe, aber für das was die Karte gekostet hat und derzeit abliefert denke ich, dass ein Verkauf und Ankauf einer Asus nicht nötig wird. Muss am Wochenende mal intensiv testen, unter der Woche komm ich hier zu nix.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hab letzte Woche Freitag bei NBB eine 3080 FE geschossen, war ein wenig skeptisch, auch dank Gurdis Ausführungen der 3090. Eingebaut, und nebenbei immer mal wieder ein wenig getestet und bin absolut positiv überrascht.
> 
> Das Teil ist relativ kühl (Furmark ~75°C), im gedämmten Gehäuse kaum zu hören. Hat im BF5 Menu Spulenrasseln widerlichster Art, verschwindet sofort ingame. Nur BF5 64er Server auf RT Ultra in 1440p ohne DLSS macht die Karte nicht wirklich spielbar mit. Ein Setting tiefer ist ganz gut spielbar.
> 
> Bislang äußerst positiv überrascht, vor allem weil ich eher auf die Strix geschielt habe, aber für das was die Karte gekostet hat und derzeit abliefert denke ich, dass ein Verkauf und Ankauf einer Asus nicht nötig wird. Muss am Wochenende mal intensiv testen, unter der Woche komm ich hier zu nix.


So Modelle wie die Strix lohnen sich imo nur wenn man unter Wasser stark übertakten will. Da kann man die Vorteile dann ausspielen. Im Alltag ist das blödsinn.


----------



## hoffgang (6. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> So Modelle wie die Strix lohnen sich imo nur wenn man unter Wasser stark übertakten will. Da kann man die Vorteile dann ausspielen. Im Alltag ist das blödsinn.


Ich mag es leise, kühl und mit wenig durchhängen. Meine 1080ti Strix hat mir all das geboten. Nenn mich einen Markenfetischist, aber mit GPUs von ASUS bin ich seit ~10 Jahren mehr als zufrieden, von daher ist das oftmals die erste Wahl - wobei dieses mal die TUF im Grunde die bessere Option wäre - rein vom P/L.

Aber der Ziegelstein macht sich auch echt gut - und ist günstiger als die beiden Customs


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich mag es leise, kühl und mit wenig durchhängen. Meine 1080ti Strix hat mir all das geboten. Nenn mich einen Markenfetischist, aber mit GPUs von ASUS bin ich seit ~10 Jahren mehr als zufrieden, von daher ist das oftmals die erste Wahl - wobei dieses mal die TUF im Grunde die bessere Option wäre - rein vom P/L.
> 
> Aber der Ziegelstein macht sich auch echt gut - und ist günstiger als die beiden Customs


Kann ich verstehen. Für mich kommen auch nur Asus ROG Bretter in Frage. Ich bin das BIOS einfach gewohnt.


			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/52648258?
		


Da sollte aber noch was gehen. Das war jetzt einfach stumpf das Power Target aufgerissen, der Core Offset auf +165 und den Speicher auf +800MHz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hat im BF5 *Menu* Spulenrasseln widerlichster Art, verschwindet sofort ingame.


Hast du das Gleiche auch mit FPS Limiter mal auf 100 fps probiert ?
z.B. im RivaTuner des Afterburner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Limit entfernen einfach wieder eine 0(Null) eingeben.

Oder ist es was Anderes, mit dem Spulenfiepen und dem Spulenrasseln ?
Tritt das Rasseln auch bei fps bis 100 auf ?


----------



## Snoopy69 (6. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Kenne nur Winzip. Wollte  die 3090 damit testen habe es aber nicht geschafft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist winzip AMD-freundlicher (für CPUs) als Winrar?


----------



## NuVirus (6. November 2020)

bin am überlegen in den nächsten Wochen meine 3080 wieder zu verkaufen und die 1080ti weiter nutzen da ich ab Ende November eh hauptsächlich Wow spielen werde dank neuem addon und dann irgendwann nächstes Jahr ne Grafikkarte mit mehr VRAM zu holen wenn dann verfügbar ist das ne sinnvolle Entscheidung für 4k Gaming bzw. WQHD falls ich doch beim 27" bleibe?
Aktuell dürfte man für die 3080 ja noch problemlos den Kaufpreis wieder erhalten bei der schlechten Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Snoopy69 (6. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich mag es leise, kühl und mit wenig durchhängen. Meine 1080ti Strix hat mir all das geboten. Nenn mich einen Markenfetischist, aber mit GPUs von ASUS bin ich seit ~10 Jahren mehr als zufrieden, von daher ist das oftmals die erste Wahl - wobei dieses mal die TUF im Grunde die bessere Option wäre - rein vom P/L.
> 
> Aber der Ziegelstein macht sich auch echt gut - und ist günstiger als die beiden Customs


Die FE ist mit großem Abstand die schönste "Luft-Karte"!!!

Ich würde sogar sagen, die schönste "Luft-Karte", die es je gab. Da kommt leider nichts ran...
Aber ich bemängle an der FE, wie an allen anderen Karten etwas


----------



## Richu006 (6. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Schon leicht erotisch das Teil und absolut kerzengerade im Slot.


Ist mir auch aufgefallen... wie gerade das Teil ist...

Die Karte scheint gegen die gesetze der physik zu verstossen.

Habe trotzdem vorne etwas unterlegt. 
Weil ich nicht glaube das sie immer so gerade bleiben wird... das Gewicht hängt ja trotzdem am slot.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen... wie gerade das Teil ist...
> 
> Die Karte scheint gegen die gesetze der physik zu verstossen.
> 
> ...


Die TUF hat sich gebogen wie ne Banane


----------



## Richu006 (6. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die TUF hat sich gebogen wie ne Banane


Meine strix war wirklich kerzengerade!... habe nun vorne etwas unterlegt. Und sie ca. 1mm angehoben (um Last aus dem Slot zu nehmen)

Aber nun ist sie vorne (wo sie normalerweise durchhängen) sogar etwas höher als hinten.

Weil etwas anheben was zuvor gerade war geht ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## pietcux (6. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich mag es leise, kühl und mit wenig durchhängen. Meine 1080ti Strix hat mir all das geboten. Nenn mich einen Markenfetischist, aber mit GPUs von ASUS bin ich seit ~10 Jahren mehr als zufrieden, von daher ist das oftmals die erste Wahl - wobei dieses mal die TUF im Grunde die bessere Option wäre - rein vom P/L.
> 
> Aber der Ziegelstein macht sich auch echt gut - und ist günstiger als die beiden Customs


Die TUF hängt leider durch.


----------



## hoffgang (6. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Die TUF hängt leider durch.


Ja, der Rahmen bei der Strix hat mich schon angelächelt diesbezüglich. Vom Kühlkonzept und vom Preis ist die TUF halt Bombe. Aber ich denke, ich werd den Ziegel behalten, denn der macht beides ebenfalls vorzüglich.


----------



## Snoopy69 (6. November 2020)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle, wie die TUF sich im Gegensatz zur Strix OC (und non-OC) schlägt?

Und jemandem bekannt, ob Cyberport mal eine lieferbare 3090 Strix OC hatte?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (6. November 2020)

Vash schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe hier die günstigsten 3070 und 3090 gefunden - lagernd!
> 
> ...


Was ist denn Manli? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört...


----------



## big-maec (6. November 2020)

Manli (China) gibt es wohl schon länger, mir sind die mit Ihrer Gallardo Serie aufgefallen .





__





						NVIDIA Graphics Cards - MANLI
					

MANLI NVIDIA graphics cards



					www.manli.com


----------



## DaPopCOH (6. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Richtig loslegen tue ich aber erst wenn Aquacomputer den Wasserkühler mit aktiver Backplate geliefert hat.



welchen waküblock nimmst du denn? bin auch am überlegen grade, meine 3090 kommt hoffentlich morgen.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> welchen waküblock nimmst du denn? bin auch am überlegen grade, meine 3090 kommt hoffentlich morgen.


Den von Aquacomputer mit aktiver Backplate: 




__





						Suchergebnisse
					

Aqua Computer GmbH & Co. KG liefert fast geräuschlose Wasserkühlsysteme für PCs. Reduzieren Sie lästigen Lärm am Arbeitsplatz oder zu Hause bei überlegener Kühlleistung. Das plug&cool System garantiert Sicherheit im Betrieb und eine einfache Montage.




					shop.aquacomputer.de


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Mal ein Vergleich: https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/15072156/spy/15071870 Stark übertaktet gegen ganz piano 1800MHz bei 0,8V

Im Timespy Extreme nuckelt die Karte allerdings selbst bei 0,8V noch ca 350W weg.


----------



## Snoopy69 (6. November 2020)

Wie findet ihr diesen Block? Mit umgerechnet 318€ (für Nickel) etwas teuer. Aber laut Aussage eines Users sehr hochwertig verarbeitet. Es geht aber auch "billiger" (210€ für Kupfer)...








						Absolute GPU Block - FTW3 3080, 3080 Ti, 3090
					

Optimus Absolute GPU Block designed for the EVGA FTW3 3080/3080Ti/3090 The Absolute block is our all-out performance design, created to achieve maximum cooling on all areas of the new NVIDIA RTX 3080 and 3090 FTW3 cards from EVGA. The FTW3 GPUs pull huge amounts of power and require top cooling...




					optimuspc.com
				



Shippingkosten müsste ich nachgucken...






						Gamers Nexus shows off FTW3 OPTIMUS water blocks...AMAZING  results - EVGA Forums
					

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1EiRjZH8Xk&t=306s start at about 8:45 I'm guessing this will be the premier water block of this generation



					forums.evga.com
				







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1EiRjZH8Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Wenn ich das Acryl-Terminal schon sehe 
Das ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das Risse bekommt und dazu dann noch der Preis...


----------



## Snoopy69 (6. November 2020)

Ich mag Acrylglas auch nicht...
Es sei denn, der Kühler sieht so aus   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Jo, mit dem Kühler hat Aquacomputer mich ja auch gekriegt, dem werde ich trotz Acryl eine Chance geben.
Auch weil das aktuell der einzige Kühler für die Strix mit aktiver Backplate ist und bei der 3090 will ich das schon mitnehmen.
Ich hoffe echt dass der noch im November ankommt.


----------



## Snoopy69 (6. November 2020)

Ich hoffe nur, dass der auch für die FTW3 Ultra kommt. Das ist einfach die geilere Karte. Darüber gibt's nur noch die Kingpin


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass der auch für die FTW3 Ultra kommt. Das ist einfach die geilere Karte. Darüber gibt's nur noch die Kingpin


Aktuell ist nichts angekündigt, aber soweit ich weiß kommt für die FTW3 ein Kühler von Watercool und die haben zumindest eine aktive Backplate in Aussicht gestellt. Aber ich denke vor Mitte bis Ende Dezember, vermutlich eher Januar, wird das nichts.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2020)

Ach, schau mal einer an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Strix kann man scheinbar zumindest die VRM Temperatur auslesen.


----------



## Anthropos (6. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aktuell ist nichts angekündigt


Es ist zwar offiziell von Aquacomputer nichts angekündigt, aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AC-Forum

Zumindest wird über Lösungen für EVGA nachgedacht. Ob für XG3 oder FTW3 ist leider auch unklar. Bei Watercool ist sicher, dass es für beide Modelle Wasserblöcke geben wird.
Bin auf jeden Fall happy, dass die beiden deutschen High-End-Hersteller, ASUS und EVGA unterstützen.


----------



## Snoopy69 (6. November 2020)

Wäre schade, wenn von AC was für die komische Zotac käme, aber nix für EVGA
Momentan gibts da nur den teuren Ami-Kühler


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ich mag Acrylglas auch nicht...
> Es sei denn, der Kühler sieht so aus
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist Porno


----------



## blautemple (7. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist Porno


Hier sind übrigens noch mehr Bilder:




__





						Kühlblock für die 3090 von NV? Preview Seite 11, Aktueller Stand Seite 18 / Preview Strix 21 - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
					





					forum.aquacomputer.de
				




Aber Achtung: NSFW


----------



## big-maec (7. November 2020)

Hier gibt es noch mehr. Immer Aktuell.  War meine Lieblingsseite.









						RTX 3000 Wasserkühler: Stand der Dinge (Update 1.1.22)
					

Aktuellen Informationen und Übersicht zu Wasserkühlern / Wasserblöcken für die nVidia RTX 3000 (RTX 3090, 3080 (Ti) und 3070) und Custom-Designs.




					hardware-helden.de


----------



## Snoopy69 (7. November 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Nach 5 Wochen absolutem Stillschweigen seitens Caseking, kam gestern endlich eine Versandnachricht für die EVGA 3090 FTW3 Ultra
> 
> Habe „nur“ 1.689€ bezahlt  Preis ging wenige Stunden auf 2.135€ hoch - liegt aktuell bei 2.208€
> 
> ...


Eben aufgewacht und die Benachrichtigung gelesen, dass meine 3090 FTW3 Ultra heute doch kommt und nicht, wie angekündigt erst am Montag


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (7. November 2020)

Heißes Eisen...(nach 15 Minuten FurMark)
Tower zu kann ich vergessen.
(War mit der 2080 Windforce nicht anders)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. November 2020)

Thema 3080:

Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich können die mal gerne haben, mit ihren Scalper Preisen.
Bleibe tapfer bei meiner Bestellung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal eben locker 200€ Scalper Aufschlag. 


PS: Die Gigabyte Eagle, die seit gestern bei CP verfügbar ist, für 800€ will anscheinend auch niemand haben.
Für ein Entry Level Modell wenigstens "nur" 100€ Scalper Aufschlag. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, ich schmeiß sie wieder raus, aus meinem Warenkorb !  Könnt' ihr haben ... 

100€ Aufschlag, bleiben 100€ Aufschlag.

Und meine Strix OC wird schon irgendwann wieder verfügbar sein.


----------



## Snoopy69 (7. November 2020)

Meine 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. November 2020)

Gute Karte(wenn auch leicht teuer  ).

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Heisenberg23 (7. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Gibts für die FE der neuen 3000er mittlerweile "schöne" Lösungen für den hässlichen Stromadapter?



Jup, ich hatte beim letzten Drop bei NBB Glück und hab eine 3090 FE bekommen. Kaufbeleg vom Netzteil und FE an Be Quiet geschickt, 2 Tage später hatte ich ein Kabel. Seasonic handhabt es genauso, andere Hersteller sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## NuVirus (7. November 2020)

selbst mit anderem Kabel, ich find die Position einfach nen Epic Fail, das kann doch nicht schön aussehen.

Zeigt doch mal wie es bei euch aussieht im Alltag im Gehäuse mit der FE.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (7. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Thema 3080:
> 
> Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht ?
> 
> ...


War auch am überlegen, aber ich kann mich nicht überwinden 800€ für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben...
Wobei der Preis eigentlich garnicht so schlecht ist im vergleich zu anderen Seiten und Verfügbarkeit...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Wobei der Preis eigentlich garnicht so schlecht ist im vergleich zu anderen Seiten und Verfügbarkeit...



Im Vergleich mit Uberscalpern, isses auch nicht schwer gut zu erscheinen, aber eine "Eagle" nix OC ist absoluter entry Level und sollte wirklich nur 700 kosten.
Vielleicht, wenn man n Auge zudrückt, als early adopter bis 725€ maximal.
Aber sicher keine 800€ wert.

Wenn keiner diese Preise mitmacht, normalisieren sie sich auch irgendwann, wenn alle Gierhälse ihr Zeug zu überteuerten Preisen haben.

Hätte schön öfter 3080 haben können, zu Überpreisen , aber das sehe ich nich ein.

Wenn die einfachen Modelle bis 750€ kosten sollen, will ich dafür nicht 800, oder 900€ zahlen.
Wenn die richtig guten Customs bis maximal 900€ kosten sollen, eher niedriger, will auch auch eher weniger als 900€ für Spitzenmodelle zahlen.

Ansonsten können die Händler die Karten behalten und selber damit zocken.
Feddich. 

Und die 3090 Preise sind ehrlich gesagt für mich eh total Banane.


----------



## Heisenberg23 (7. November 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> selbst mit anderem Kabel, ich find die Position einfach nen Epic Fail, das kann doch nicht schön aussehen.
> 
> Zeigt doch mal wie es bei euch aussieht im Alltag im Gehäuse mit der FE.


Optimal ist die Platzierung zumindest bzgl Kabelmanagment nicht. Aber optisch nicht störender als bei meiner vorherigen, bei der die Kabel ja auch auf der gleichen Seite waren. Am besten find ich wenn die Anschlüsse schön an der Seite sind und die Kabel dezent hinter der Rückwand verschwinden.

Vorteil ist definitiv die Größe und "Verformbarkeit" (Hoffe ihr wisst was ich mein^^) des Kabels, ließ dich deutlich angenehmer in Form bringen als zwei 8 Pin.


----------



## NuVirus (7. November 2020)

naja wenn die wie bei klassischen karten ganz hinten oder eben dort wo das RTX Leuchtlogo ist wäre, würde man ja ne ganze Ecke weniger vom Kabel sehen.


----------



## DaPopCOH (7. November 2020)

also wenn ich sie behalte wird sie eh auf wasser umgebaut, aber schick ist sie ja schon


----------



## Heisenberg23 (7. November 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> naja wenn die wie bei klassischen karten ganz hinten oder eben dort wo das RTX Leuchtlogo ist wäre, würde man ja ne ganze Ecke weniger vom Kabel sehen.



Ist halt auch iwo ein Kompromiss im Design der Karte. Da wo das RTX Logo ist ja nur Kühlkörper keine Platine. Und das Kühlkonzept geht voll auf, ich war echt beeindruckt bei den ersten Spielereien mit der Karte. Vor allem von der echt geringen Lautstärke bei der Kühlleistung.


----------



## Lendox (7. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies ist die POSCAP-Konfiguration bei einer PNY RTX 3090 XLR8 Gaming Uprising Epic-X


----------



## turfsurf (7. November 2020)

Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> Heißes Eisen...(nach 15 Minuten FurMark)
> Tower zu kann ich vergessen.
> (War mit der 2080 Windforce nicht anders)
> 
> ...




Was ist das? Wärmebildkamera oder wie?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. November 2020)

@Lendox Interessante Anordnung.
Was sind das ? 2x330er + 2x 10 MLCCs ?

Glaub so hab ich das bisher noch nicht gesehen.

Wenn's läuft, who cares ?  

Aber interessant allemal, auch mal andere Designs zu sehen.


----------



## RavionHD (7. November 2020)

Die 3090 ist gerade verfügbar auf Alternate:


			https://www.alternate.de/INNO3D/GeForce-RTX-3090-iChill-X3-Grafikkarte/html/product/1673135


----------



## Lendox (7. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> @Lendox Interessante Anordnung.
> Was sind das ? 2x330er + 2x 10 MLCCs ?
> 
> Glaub so hab ich das bisher noch nicht gesehen.
> ...


Auf dem linken steht “330”. Ich kenn’ mich damit nicht aus.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (7. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich mit Uberscalpern, isses auch nicht schwer gut zu erscheinen, aber eine "Eagle" nix OC ist absoluter entry Level und sollte wirklich nur 700 kosten.
> Vielleicht, wenn man n Auge zudrückt, als early adopter bis 725€ maximal.
> Aber sicher keine 800€ wert.
> 
> ...


Gut, nur wenn ich sehe das manche 3070 soviel kosten...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2020)

der Speicher meiner 3070 is krass

die Overclockrange vom Afterburner reicht nicht aus


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> der Speicher meiner 3070 is krass
> 
> die Overclockrange vom Afterburner reicht nicht aus


Wenn du  jetzt mal das MPT hättest 

@Lendox Das ist doch hoffentlich nicht deine Karte oder?


----------



## Lendox (7. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Lendox Das ist doch hoffentlich nicht deine Karte oder?


Sie ist es. Wieso?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. November 2020)

Lendox schrieb:


> Auf dem linken steht “330”. Ich kenn’ mich damit nicht aus.



So lang die Karte stabil läuft, isses egal.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> der Speicher meiner 3070 is krass
> 
> die Overclockrange vom Afterburner reicht nicht aus


gerade EVGA Precision X1 probiert

da gehts bis +3000MHz (Afterburner nur bis +1500MHz)

+2000MHz schafft der Speicher leider nicht mehr xD


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2020)

Da sind nur 4 von 6 Caps besetzt und diese sind auch noch von Hand aufgelötet.


Lendox schrieb:


> Sie ist es. Wieso?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. November 2020)

was macht da ne übertaktete 2080 Ti eig für Werte?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (7. November 2020)

Bezüglich Speicher: Besitzer der 3080 und 3070 sollten in den Windows Grafikeinstellungen mal HAGS aktivieren. Ist per default immer deaktiviert. Ich habe jetzt mehrere aktuelle Spiele damit getestet und das aktivierte HAGS sorgt für eine *drastisch *reduzierte VRAM Nutzung. Ich rede hier von teilweise mehreren GB! 

SpielHAGS onHAGS offRDR284369796WDL906410995PortRoyalDemo712710357HZD1140614292SOTTR917813470

Die Werte sind der max VRAM usage im Sensor Tab von CX. Qualitätseinstellungen auf max in der Auflösung 3440x1440.
Die einzige Ausnahme bildet Division 2, das genehmigt sich mit HAGS noch 1GB VRAM mehr als ohne.


----------



## Lendox (7. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da sind nur 4 von 6 Caps besetzt und diese sind auch noch von Hand aufgelötet.


Wenn "von Hand aufgelötet" die teilweise schief aufgesetzten MLCCs ansprechen soll, ich habe dies schon bei vielen wenn nicht den allermeisten RTX 3080/3090 gesehen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. November 2020)

Lendox schrieb:


> Wenn "von Hand aufgelötet" die teilweise schief aufgesetzten MLCCs ansprechen soll, ich habe dies schon bei vielen wenn nicht den allermeisten RTX 3080/3090 gesehen.


Ja eilig für die Reviewer....
Viel schlimmer als das von Hand auflöten sind aber die zwei fehlenden Caps, ich habe noch keine Karte gesehen die die Slots für die Caps einfach frei lässt. Zudem scheint mir die Gesamtkapazität deiner Caps auch recht grenzwertig so.


----------



## Lendox (7. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zudem scheint mir die Gesamtkapazität deiner Caps auch recht grenzwertig so.


Ja. Sollte ich einmal dadurch Probleme bekommen, könnte ich mir vorstellen dass ich sogar MLCCs drauflöte.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. November 2020)

Lendox schrieb:


> PNY RTX 3090 XLR8 Gaming Uprising Epic-X



Von dem Modell hab ich aber auch kein Anderes zum Vergleich gesehen, von daher dachte ich, die haben einfach ein eigenes Design ausprobiert.
So gesehen ... wenn es keine Nachteile gibt und die Karte super funzt, watt soll's ?

Oder gibt's Probleme/Abstürze damit ?
Wenn ja, zurückschicken, wenn nein, viel Spaß damit.


KaterTom schrieb:


> sollten in den Windows Grafikeinstellungen mal HAGS aktivieren. Ist per default immer deaktiviert.



Das find ich n Knaller find, zum nachchecken.
Danke.


----------



## hoffgang (7. November 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Zeigt doch mal wie es bei euch aussieht im Alltag im Gehäuse mit der FE.


Das willst du nicht sehen, seit dem Umbau sieht das noch aus wie Kraut und Rüben.
Aber da mein R5 keine Abtrennung zum NT hat hab ich auch echt keine Idee wie man das mit dem Y Kabel irgendwie vernünftig hinbekommt. Kollege hat das R6(glaube ich), da geht das ganz gut.


----------



## Lendox (7. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Von dem Modell hab ich aber auch kein Anderes zum Vergleich gesehen, von daher dachte ich, die haben einfach ein eigenes Design ausprobiert.
> So gesehen ... wenn es keine Nachteile gibt und die Karte super funzt, watt soll's ?
> 
> Oder gibt's Probleme/Abstürze damit ?
> Wenn ja, zurückschicken, wenn nein, viel Spaß damit.


Ich habe sie bis jetzt nur wenig verwendet.

Ich hab' nur herausgefunden, dass man sie im Standard-Zustand nicht hoch übertakten kann. Ich habe mit 100% Lüfterdrehzahl 3DMark-Benchmarks probiert und da war die "average clock frequency" laut 3DMark (https://www.3dmark.com/spy/15061716) z.B. bei Time Spy Extreme 1801MHz und das war mit einem Offset +220MHz (mehr hat zu Abstürzen geführt).


----------



## hoffgang (7. November 2020)

Boah, fast wahnsinnig geworden.
Höre seit kurzem extrem nerviges Fiepen - hab ja die 3080 FE verbaut .

Kopf ans Gehäuse - nix.
Last drauf, Kopf ran - nix.

Endlose Fehlersuche später - war der Office Rechner meiner Frau der noch gelaufen ist hier im Büro.


----------



## Xaphyr (7. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das willst du nicht sehen, seit dem Umbau sieht das noch aus wie Kraut und Rüben.
> Aber da mein R5 keine Abtrennung zum NT hat hab ich auch echt keine Idee wie man das mit dem Y Kabel irgendwie vernünftig hinbekommt. Kollege hat das R6(glaube ich), da geht das ganz gut.


Dieser Stecker in der Mitte der Karte ist aber auch echt madig. Zieh das Kabel doch einfach vom NT zur Seite weg, hinter dem Mainboardtray entlang und in der Mitte wieder heraus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder, wenn dir das zu suboptimal ist, verbinde das Kabel mit NT und GPU und führe den Überschuss als Schlaufe durch die Kabelöffnung hinter das Tray, weisst du was ich meine?




hoffgang schrieb:


> Boah, fast wahnsinnig geworden.
> Höre seit kurzem extrem nerviges Fiepen - hab ja die 3080 FE verbaut .
> 
> Kopf ans Gehäuse - nix.
> ...


Das kenn ich SO gut! ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. November 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Besitzer der 3080 und 3070 sollten in den Windows Grafikeinstellungen mal HAGS aktivieren


Hab mangels 3080  vorhin mal mit der GTX 1660 Super aktiviert, einfach um mal zu checken, ob sich überhaupt was tut und ob's vielleicht n Absturz gibt.
Hat selbst bei ner GTX 1660 super mit 3x Benchmarks je mit on/off eine Ersparnis von 2-300 MB(das aber sehr konstant und gleichbleibend, jeweils mit den 3 Tests) gebracht, bei einer vorherigen Auslastung von ca. 5,3 GB(von 6). Mit HAGS on um die 5GB.

Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es mit mehr Speicher auch noch mehr Ersparnis gibt.
Hab allerdings nur kurz mit Afterburner grob gecheckt.

Werde das auf jeden Fall mal checken, falls ich _jemals_ eine 3080 erhalten werde.  

Danke noch mal für den Hinweis.

Hatte zwar die Funktion schon mal mitbekommen, aber ich hatte bisher nur davon gehört, dass es evtl. leicht mehr fps bringen könnte.
Das mit dem Speicher finde ich aber auch sehr interessant(fast noch spannender).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. November 2020)

"I will say RIP RTX 3080 tomorrow."

hmmm gibts morgen 6800XT Tests oder wird die 3080Ti vorgestellt? xD





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1325365489309081600

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (8. November 2020)

Was da los? Und krass, die 3080 eagle oc gabs ja wirklich mal für 700€, ich dachte echt 799€ wäre ein normaler Preis da man die Karte gefühlt nur noch im 8-900€ bereich sieht. Hab nicht geglaubt das ein "gutes" costum Model so teuer wie die fe Edition sein kann...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. November 2020)

die Asus Tuf kostet an sich auch nur 712€

is halt leider so gut wie nie verfügbar im Asus Shop


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "I will say RIP RTX 3080 tomorrow."
> 
> hmmm gibts morgen 6800XT Tests oder wird die 3080Ti vorgestellt? xD
> 
> ...


Danke interessant da bin ich ja beruhigt, denn eine 3080 ist auf den weg zu mir 

Drunter steht, ist wegen dem 6800XT Leak morgen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Drunter steht, ist wegen dem 6800XT Leak morgen.


ah stimmt, dass stand erst noch nicht


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yfb4c5kB4As

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das haut ja mächtig rein. Nvidias Karten schon zu langsam für Maxed out. CPU Limit scheint aber keiner vorhanden zu sein mit nur einem 7700k, da hat Ubisoft also wie sie gesagt haben fortschritte gemacht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "I will say RIP RTX 3080 tomorrow."



Komisch, dass die Mehrheit der Zocker sich nicht im entferntesten eine GPU teurer als 300€, oder zumindest 4-500€ kauft, aber hier wird allgemein so getan, als wäre die 3080 wegen dem Speicher nicht mal mehr für Full HD geeignet. 
Is ne andere Galaxie hier, bei PCGH und hat mit der echten Welt nix zu tun.

Es gibt noch Leute, die zocken mit GTX 1060.
Frag die mal, ob es unter ihrer Würde wäre, auf einer 3080 zu zocken, wenn sie könnten.

Oder Leute mit GTX 1660(ich z.B. gerade, aktuell  ).

Hier heißt es RIP 3080.
Warum ?

Bloß weil es was Besseres mit mehr Speicher gibt ?
Ach ...
Gibt es ja schon. Ich vergaß. 

Es wird immer weiter, praktisch für immer was besseres, schnelleres geben. Immer wieder.
Fazit: RIP alles, für immer ?

So ein Blödsinn. 

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mich erst mal über ne Versandmitteilung der bestellten 3080 freuen, bevor ich die "beerdige", weil es was besseres gibt.

Und natürlich ist AMD ein Robin Hood, der von Intel/Nvidia stiehlt und den Armen CPUs und GPUs schenkt, bzw. für einen Dumpingpreis verkauft, mit unendlicher Verfügbarkeit.
Sicher ... 

Also ich warte mal weiter ab.
Wie die meisten aktuell.

PS: Aber auch witzig zu beobachten, wie aktuell teurere 8Kerner von AMD, als mein 9900k, wie "die Befreiung" von Intel bejubelt werden. Schätze bei den GPUs wird's in die gleiche Richtung gehen. Erhöhte Preise und nix mehr billig. Bin gespannt, was so eine "6800 XT" nach Release tatsächlich im Markt kosten wird(auch die Customs). 700, 800, 900€ ?

Im Grunde wäre das genauso sauteuer, wie Ampere schon is, mit der 3080.
Von der 3090 red' ich gar nicht erst ...


Eivor schrieb:


> Das haut ja mächtig rein. Nvidias Karten schon zu langsam für Maxed out.



Wer Top-Titel flüssig zocken will, spielt bis 1440p(WQHD) in hoch.
Wer ultrageile Ruckelgrafik zocken möchte, wählt 4K/UHD Ultra.

War bei Turing schon so und es hat sich nix geändert. Nicht mal ne 3090 taugt für 4k/ultra.

Es sei denn man steht auf Ruckel-fps, für die Top-Titel mit höchsten Anforderungen.
Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Das schon aber ungewöhnlich, dass die Karte die gerade zu mir kommt gerade so 60 Fps halten kann in nur 1440p wurde als 4k Karte beworben. Fader Beigeschmack zu dieser Generation. Normal dauerte es bis wir die 60fps Marke erreicht haben, nicht 1 Monat nach release und das ohne Raytracing.

Werde mit dem 6800XT vergleichen der bessere darf dann bleiben ich bekomme meine Karte zum Glück ohne F5 spam.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> wurde als 4k Karte beworben



Glaubst du Webeversprechen ?
Ich nicht.

Die erste "8k-Karte" ist die 3090 laut Marketing.
Für mich die letzte 1440p Karte. 

Naja, man kann ja je nach seinen Zielen und Anforderungen kaufen.

Hauptsache es past für einen selbst.
In diesem Sinne: Kaffee schmeckt, Bestellung(3080) läuft. 

PS: Mehr Grafikspeicher macht die Basisleistung einer Karte nicht schneller/besser, sondern ermöglicht lediglich höhere Grafikoptionen z.B. für Texturen, ohne dass es zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Glauben nein aber zwischen 4k 60fps und 1440p 60 Fps sind 80-90% Leistungsunterschied meiner Erfahrung nach. Die Karte ist weit über 700€ und hechelt jetzt schon mir gefällt das nicht. 1080TI ? Bei release oft genug im Cpu Limit. Es dauerte ewig bis ich da angekommen bin, wo selbst die 3090 jetzt schon ist .  

Settings verringern für was kaufst den high end? Damit du das nicht tun musst eine Zeit lang.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Glaubst du Webeversprechen ?
> Ich nicht.
> 
> Die erste "8k-Karte" ist die 3090 laut Marketing.
> ...


Ich glaube, das haben wir die letzten drölfzig mal auch schon verstanden. 
Wird dir das nicht langsam etwas langweilig?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (8. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Is ne andere Galaxie hier, bei PCGH und hat mit der echten Welt nix zu tun.


Das denke ich mir aber auch manchmal wenn hier Leute schreiben das ne 3070 ja nix taugt und man ne 3080 ja schon in Wqhd vergessen kann. Als ob jeder ne 3090 kaufen müsste...


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Sieh dir das Video an 3090 ist eh kaum schneller. Neues AAA spiel. 800 € Karte knapp 60 Fps bei den 1% Lows. Das ist nicht das erste spiel wo es hagelt. Gut ich muss mir das auch nicht schön färben wie ihr anscheinend.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

Die Kunst ist, das elitäre Gesabbel, oder bloße Selbstdarstellung, von fundiertem Wissen zu trennen. Ist sicher manchmal nicht leicht für Neueinsteiger, oder User, die nicht ganz so tief in der Materie drin stecken. Wobei ja das pure Posten in Foren wie diesen, vom Qualitätsgehalt der Postings mal abgesehen, scheint so manchen hier schon automatisch zum Fachmann zu machen. Und wenn man nur lange genug das Gleiche postet, glaubt man irgendwann sogar selbst dran!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> was kaufst den high end?



Ich ?
Für mein Ziel.

Höhere FPS (ohne RT) in WQHD G-sync, vsync off, Settings Mischung aus Mittel/Hoch, um möglichst nah an mein "Traumziel" 100fps(gelockt per RTSS fps-limiter) immer zu kommen, je nach Spiel mal mit höheren, oder niedrigeren Grafikoptionen. Halt so nah ran, an die 100 fps, wie's geht, mit für mich noch "schöner" Optik(motion blur und Unschärfeeffekte, sowie total blödsinnige Effekte wie "chromatic aberration" usw. schalte ich wenn's möglich ist immer sofort aus).

Ich sag ja ...jeder sollte für seine Ziele und Anforderungen kaufen.
Ich hab für mich mit leichten Bauchschmerzen meine Kompromisskarte 3080 bestellt, für die meiste G-sync Basisleistung für unter 880€(meine Finanzschmerzgrenze für nur die Zock-GPU).

RT/DLSS is für mich weiter nur mal nett anzusehen, aber im Fall der Fälle sofort ein Kandidat zum Abschalten, falls es nicht für 100 fps reicht.
RT is für mich immer noch in der Anfangstestphase.

So muss dann halt jeder für sich schauen, was sein Ziel ist.
Mit den richtigen Grafikoptionen bekommst du natürlich jede GPU klein. Auch eine 3090, oder 4090.
Aber man muss diese Grafikoptionen ja nicht auswählen.


----------



## Eivor (8. November 2020)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl du zockst noch nicht lange am Pc und rechtfertigst dir die Gpu. Wenn das so weitergeht, hast mit der 3080 in 2Jahren gerade mal 60 fps mit müh und Not in 1440p auf Hoch


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wird dir das nicht langsam etwas langweilig?



Schon.
Es wird halt immer wieder damit angefangen und dann fragt mich jemand was.
Sry, wenn ich drauf geantwortet habe.

Übe mich in Zurückhaltung. 

Es is aber halt so und aktuell warten alle auf irgendwas, was ja auch ein stück weit langweilig ist.

Immer neue Bilder von 3090 zu sehen, is jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das Spannenste. 
Oder wieder ein Twitter-Tweet zum gleichen Thema.
Da sag ich ja auch nix.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

Was die User fragen (und in den allermeisten Fällen NICHT explizit DICH) und was du dann schreibst, sind aber ziemlich oft zwei verschiedene Dinge. Du tippst gebetsmühlenartig immer und immer wieder das Gleiche herunter, was nach außen wirkt als würdest du dich entweder selbst von deinem Geschriebenen überzeugen müssen, oder als würdest du dich schlicht selbst beweihräuchern. Mit Sachlichkeit hat das, schon alleine argumentativ, herzlich wenig zu tun. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (8. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Was die User fragen (und in den allermeisten Fällen NICHT explizit DICH) und was du dann schreibst, sind aber ziemlich oft zwei verschiedene Dinge. Du tippst gebetsmühlenartig immer und immer wieder das Gleiche herunter, was nach außen wirkt als würdest du dich entweder selbst von deinem Geschriebenen überzeugen müssen, oder als würdest du dich schlicht selbst beweihräuchern. Mit Sachlichkeit hat das, schon alleine argumentativ, herzlich wenig zu tun. Nichts für ungut.


Und wer bist du?Anderen Usern den Mund verbieten?
Wenn dir ein User nicht passt nutze die Ignore Funktion und fertig.


Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir aber auch manchmal wenn hier Leute schreiben das ne 3070 ja nix taugt und man ne 3080 ja schon in Wqhd vergessen kann. Als ob jeder ne 3090 kaufen müsste...


Und wenn man deren Profil mit einer besseren Einstiegs GPU sieht kann ich nur noch lachen,wie der Polo Fahrer im S-Klasse Forum das die Kisten nix taugen.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Und wer bist du?Anderen Usern den Mund verbieten?
> Wenn dir ein User nicht passt nutze die Ignore Funktion und fertig.


Bei deiner Mentalität wird es recht sinnlos sein sich auf eine Diskussion einzulassen, oder? Aber es steht dir natürlich frei, deinen eigenen Tipp zu befolgen.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (8. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Bei deiner Mentalität wird es recht sinnlos sein sich auf eine Diskussion einzulassen, oder? Aber es steht dir natürlich frei, deinen eigenen Tipp zu befolgen.


Den Smiley kannste dir stecken,hier ist nicht dein Wohnzimmer und du bist stinknormaler User wie jeder andere.
Verhalte dich auch so...


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

Made my day


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Mit Sachlichkeit hat das, schon alleine argumentativ, herzlich wenig zu tun



Habe von konkreten Auflösungen, Einstellungen, Programmen, fps-Bereichen und Basisleistung der Karten in Top-Titeln geschrieben.

Und du ?

Lass es gut sein. Mach ich auch und gut is.
Weiter mit neuen 3090 Bildern und Tweets wie shice die 3080 is.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. November 2020)

Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Den Smiley kannste dir stecken,hier ist nicht dein Wohnzimmer und du bist stinknormaler User wie jeder andere.
> Verhalte dich auch so...





Wolfgang75 schrieb:


> Und wer bist du?Anderen Usern den Mund verbieten?
> Wenn dir ein User nicht passt nutze die Ignore Funktion und fertig.


----------



## big-maec (8. November 2020)




----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. November 2020)

hmm ich dachte Shadow of the Tomb Raider hat DLSS 2.0

aber man kann die DLSS Auflösung ja garnicht auswählen


----------



## TheLax (8. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen eine Zotac RTX 3080 Trinity OC verbaut. Und ich bin etwas verdutzt hinsichtlich der Lautstärke, welche die Karte im Betrieb entwickelt. Meine 2080 die vorher verbaut war, hat nicht annähernd so einen Höllenlärm verursacht. Wir sprechen hier von einer Lautstärke die einem Dyson Handstaubsauger entspricht. Ich beginne mich langsam zu fragen, ob es sich dabei nicht um einen Defekt handelt. Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte hinsichtlich der Lautstärke?


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

Welche 2080 hattest du denn vorher? Und wie warm wird die Trinity?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. November 2020)

in dem Test war se wohl nicht so lat









						ZOTAC Gaming GeForce RTX 3080 Trinity im Test: Ein guter Serieneinsteiger - Hardwareluxx
					

Hardwareluxx hat die ZOTAC GeForce RTX 3080 Trinity ausführlich auf den Prüfstand gestellt und mir anderen Custom-Karten veglichen.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

Naja, das ist die Non-OC Variante. Aber die kommt in der Quersumme der Tests auf etwa 40,5db bei ~74°C.
Das ist jetzt weder so richtig leise, noch sonderlich kühl. Die OC Variante wird da noch was drauf legen, wenn auch nur ein wenig. Daher wäre mal interessant, mit welcher Karte genau er den Vergleich anstellt.


----------



## TheLax (8. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Welche 2080 hattest du denn vorher? Und wie warm wird die Trinity?


Der Vorgänger war eine Asus RTX 2080 Dual. In Doom Eternal geht die Karte auf etwa 70°C hoch ist dafür aber unnormal laut: Soll heißen, sie übertönt praktisch alles andere.


----------



## Xaphyr (8. November 2020)

edit: Karte verwechselt, sorry. Hab das Posting entsprechend angepasst.

Joah, die (OC Version davon) ist in Spielen, ausgehend von 40,5db bei der Trinity, gute 8db leiser. Du meinst nur reines Lüfterrauschen, kein Klackern oder so?


----------



## TheLax (8. November 2020)

Nein das Geräusch hat keine Unregelmäßigkeiten oder etwas das auf ein unrundes Laufen der Lüfter hindeuten würde.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (8. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Is ne andere Galaxie hier, bei PCGH und hat mit der echten Welt nix zu tun.


So wahr! Und genau deshalb kaufe ich jeden Monat das Heft und komme seit Jahren immer wieder hier her. 

p.s. verdammt, ich hoffe, meine heissersehnte 3080 kommt Anfang Dezember


----------



## turfsurf (8. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> RT/DLSS is für mich weiter nur mal nett anzusehen, aber im Fall der Fälle sofort ein Kandidat zum Abschalten, falls es nicht für 100 fps reicht.
> RT is für mich immer noch in der Anfangstestphase.


Habe SotTR gespielt mit einer 2070 und RT sieht unbedingt besser aus als ohne. Es gab, glaube ich, 3 RT Stufen und bei der letzten ruckelte es leider. Aber darauf zu verzichten, wenn man es mal gesehen hat im Vergleich, ist schwer. Auch wenn es nur dezent ist bei dem Game.
Wann kommt eigentlich die 4080?


----------



## Rafa85 (8. November 2020)

Was soll man den in dieser Zeit machen, wenn man dringend eine neue Graka braucht und die aber total überteuert bzw nicht verfügbar sind außer warten und aufs zocken verzichten?


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2020)

TheLax schrieb:


> Der Vorgänger war eine Asus RTX 2080 Dual. In Doom Eternal geht die Karte auf etwa 70°C hoch ist dafür aber unnormal laut: Soll heißen, sie übertönt praktisch alles andere.


Tja closed Case ist nun mal ne andere Welt als open Benchtable.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (9. November 2020)

Die 3080 bei Cyperport waren wohl doch nicht lagernd, direkt auf Liefertermin unbekannt...


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2020)

Mindfactory hat übrigens schon den halben Tag mehrere 3070 und 3090 auf Lager. Vermutlich nur Zufall, aber vielleicht gehen die Zeiten wo jeder Preis gezahlt wird doch langsam zu Ende. Man wird ja noch hoffen dürfen.^^


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (9. November 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mindfactory hat übrigens schon den halben Tag mehrere 3070 und 3090 auf Lager. Vermutlich nur Zufall, aber vielleicht gehen die Zeiten wo jeder Preis gezahlt wird doch langsam zu Ende. Man wird ja noch hoffen dürfen.^^


Die habe ich auch gesehen, ich glaube aber mittlerweile haben viele eingesehen das eine 3070 für 600+€ kein guter Deal ist


----------



## Eivor (9. November 2020)

400 max. mit 8gb.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

3060 12GB wäre geil

endlich kommen se klar bei NV





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1325820848393973760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (9. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 3060 12GB wäre geil
> 
> endlich kommen se klar bei NV
> 
> ...


Das wärs


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

MF mittlerweile rappel voll mit 3090 Karten xD


----------



## DaPopCOH (9. November 2020)

gibts eigentlich irgendwelche karten mit dual bios? also von denen die grade lieferbar sind. ich find irgendwei keine, oder überseh ich da grade welche?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich irgendwelche karten mit dual bios? also von denen die grade lieferbar sind. ich find irgendwei keine, oder überseh ich da grade welche?



Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3090 AORUS MASTER

Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3090 AORUS Extreme

bei den anderen weiß ichs net


----------



## pietcux (9. November 2020)

Meine Asus 3080 TUF hat einen switch für Silent oder Performance. Meintest du sowas,


----------



## DaPopCOH (9. November 2020)

es geht mir darum dass ich u.u. das bios flashen möchte und da ist dual buios halt sehr praktisch falls was schief geht.
aber es hat sich eigentlich eh schon erledigt, ich hab mir grade die asus strix bestellt


----------



## Eivor (9. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 3060 12GB wäre geil
> 
> endlich kommen se klar bei NV
> 
> ...


Niemals. Die 3070 hat 8gb. Warum werden immer irgendwelche twitterer die auf gut Glück spekulieren verlinkt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

der spekuliert nicht ...




DaPopCOH schrieb:


> es geht mir darum dass ich u.u. das bios flashen möchte und da ist dual buios halt sehr praktisch falls was schief geht.
> aber es hat sich eigentlich eh schon erledigt, ich hab mir grade die asus strix bestellt


wo gabs die denn zu kaufen


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (9. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Niemals. Die 3070 hat 8gb. Warum werden immer irgendwelche twitterer die auf gut Glück spekulieren verlinkt.


Weils interessant ist? Wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Duvar (9. November 2020)

Geil 3060 kommt mit 12GB, 3070 nur 8GB und 3080 10GB... Verkehrte Welt^^


----------



## Eivor (9. November 2020)

wer das glaubt-......


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (9. November 2020)

Ich kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen, aber der Typ hat bisher immer sehr genau Infos gehabt...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Geil 3060 kommt mit 12GB, 3070 nur 8GB und 3080 10GB... Verkehrte Welt^^


ne 16GB 3070 wäre ja kein Problem und 20GB 3080Ti kommt ja scheinbar auch


----------



## Eivor (9. November 2020)

ach du ************************

die japaner halt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. November 2020)

bestes Design ever


----------



## DaPopCOH (9. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> der spekuliert nicht ...
> 
> 
> 
> wo gabs die denn zu kaufen


conrad. ist aber nicht lagernd, wird wohl n bisschen dauern.
aber sie is technisch gut und ich hab bock auf das 480 watt bios unter wasser mit meinem mora  mal schaun was da so geht.
die gigabyte vision  hab ich zurückgeschickt, ist irgendwie kacke das ding und es gibt keine waterblocks dafür. dachte mir erst luftkühlung mit n bisschen undetvolting könnt ich mal wieder machen, hab dann aber festgestelltt dass mir als langjähriger wakü nutzer so ne heizung im system doch mehr auf den sack geht als gedacht, haha.


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2020)

Der Markt ist offenbar "überflutet" mit RTX 3090:




__





						Grafikkarten PCIe mit NVIDIA GeForce: 16 0035581 - RTX 3090 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Grafikkarten PCIe mit NVIDIA GeForce: 16 0035581 - RTX 3090




					geizhals.de
				




Zu einem ganz normalen Custompreis.
Bin gespannt wann die RTX 3080 genauso erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. November 2020)

Nur nicht lieferbar.


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Nur nicht lieferbar.


Die sind alle lieferbar (3090).
Z.Bsp:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (10. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> ach du ************************
> 
> die japaner halt
> 
> ...


ach du *********************... "kotz"


----------



## Eivor (10. November 2020)

Es ist alles lieferbar bis 3080 da wird noch der release Sturm abgearbeitet. 3090 interessiert sowieso nur die wenigsten. 3070 ist ab 569 erhältlich.


----------



## nightnight (10. November 2020)

Pünktlich zum RX6000 launch sind die Läden dann voll. Wer hätte es gedacht.


----------



## Rafa85 (10. November 2020)

Wie viel kann man aktuelle für eine Gigabyte RTX3080 Aorus Master auslegen?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "I will say RIP RTX 3080 tomorrow."
> 
> hmmm gibts morgen 6800XT Tests oder wird die 3080Ti vorgestellt? xD
> 
> ...


Und was war jetzt gestern(oder auch vorgestern), was die 3080 gekillt hat ? Hab da nix Neues aufregendes bemerkt.

Viel Twitter-BS um nix.
_Gar_ nix.

Dieser "kopite7kimi" erzählt also auch viel, wenn der Tag lang is.




RavionHD schrieb:


> Der Markt ist offenbar "überflutet" mit RTX 3090:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre nice, wenn es Richtung Dezember langsam besser werden würde.

So wie aktuell alles an Unterhaltungs-Technik(auch Konsolen) sofort weggekauft und wegbestellt wird, kann es sich aber noch etwas ziehen.
Eine 3080 sehe ich z.B. bei Mindfactory gerade _gar nicht_. Nicht mal zum Scalper-Preis, um 1000€.
Auf Geizhals stehen öfter mal einzelne Scalper Angebote, genau wie auf EBAY.
Aber das hat ja nix mit Verfügbarkeit zu tun.

Es ist und bleibt aktuell noch ein langweiliges Gewarte auf bessere Verfügbarkeit.
Glaube kaum, dass es bei den Radeons groß anders laufen wird, zum Start. Selbst wenn die AMD Freunde darauf hoffen.

Es is, wie's is.
Da sitzen wir alle in einem Boot(einzelne "Lucker" ausgenommen).

PS:



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> der spekuliert nicht ...


Nee. Der redet BS, siehe oben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 mit gebogenem Package - warum es Wasser- und Luftkühler so schwer haben | Investigativ | igor´sLAB
					

Man staunt natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn zum Beispiel drei vermeintlich gleiche Karten eines Herstellers komplett unterschiedliche Temperaturen bzw. Lüfterdrehzahlen aufweisen und sich das dann auch…




					www.igorslab.de
				







ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Und was war jetzt gestern(oder auch vorgestern), was die 3080 gekillt hat ? Hab da nix Neues aufregendes bemerkt.
> 
> Viel Twitter-BS um nix.
> _Gar_ nix.
> ...


Tester haben wohl die Treiber bekommen ... gab nur leider noch keine Leaks


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

TheLax schrieb:


> Der Vorgänger war eine Asus RTX 2080 Dual. In Doom Eternal geht die Karte auf etwa 70°C hoch ist dafür aber unnormal laut: Soll heißen, sie übertönt praktisch alles andere.


vllt hast du ja nen schweren Fall von verbogenem Package

die Temp die NV angibt ist ja nicht der heißeste Punkt sondern ein Durchschnittswert

vllt hast du da ja nen üblen Hotspot wesewegen die Lüfter dann hochgeregelt werden


----------



## cimenTo (10. November 2020)

nightnight schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum RX6000 launch sind die Läden dann voll. Wer hätte es gedacht.



Zumindest sehr merkwürdig dass plötzlich nahezu überall eine 3090 verfügbar ist die anscheinend niemand haben will. Selbst die 3070 sind auch überall zu haben - zwar überteuert, aber verfügbar. Was anderes hat man aber auch nicht erwartet. AMD steht vor der Tür. Die sollten mal lieber die GDDR6X Chips der 3090er für die 3080er benutzen. Werden offensichtlich schlecht verkauft. Selbst die Kühler etc. kann man dazu verwenden. Oder Sollen sie das Teil gleich als 3080 Ti verkaufen.. xD


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2020)

Na, das ist doch offensichtlich. Die 3090 ist schlagartig wesentlich weniger attraktiv, jetzt wo die 6800XT und 6900XT angekündigt ist.

Dass Euch das so sehr überrascht ist das, was mich eher wundert. Aber lieber sieht man eine Verschwörung als den naheliegensten Grund zu sehen.


----------



## cimenTo (10. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch offensichtlich. Die 3090 ist schlagartig wesentlich weniger attraktiv, jetzt wo die 6800XT und 6900XT angekündigt ist.
> 
> Dass Euch das so sehr überrascht ist das, was mich eher wundert. Aber lieber sieht man eine Verschwörung als den naheliegensten Grund zu sehen.



Mir war sie von Anfang an unattraktiv. Die geringe Mehrleistung zur 3080 rechtfertigt keine 800€ Aufpreis. Was ich eher meinte ist, dass plötzlich die Lager voll sind mit diesen Karten, wo ja vorher absolut nichts zu sehen war.


----------



## blautemple (10. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch offensichtlich. Die 3090 ist schlagartig wesentlich weniger attraktiv, jetzt wo die 6800XT und 6900XT angekündigt ist.
> 
> Dass Euch das so sehr überrascht ist das, was mich eher wundert. Aber lieber sieht man eine Verschwörung als den naheliegensten Grund zu sehen.


Vor allem sind das zusätzlich noch völlig unattraktive Modelle. Die gute Custom Designs, wie die TUF oder die Strix sind immer noch nahezu dauerhaft komplett vergriffen...


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Mir war sie von Anfang an unattraktiv. Die geringe Mehrleistung zur 3080 rechtfertigt keine 800€ Aufpreis. Was ich eher meinte ist, dass plötzlich die Lager voll sind mit diesen Karten, wo ja vorher absolut nichts zu sehen war.


Es waren immer mehr Karten vorbestellt ale geliefert werden konnten und deswegen waren bisher nie welche auf Lager. 

Bestimmte Modelle, wie die von PNY z.B., fangen aber tatsächlich jetzt erst vereinzelt an, überhaupt geliefert zu werden.


----------



## Eivor (10. November 2020)

Was noch interessant ist der Vram Verbrauch bei Assassins Creed Valhalla der ist nicht Hoch ABER auf einer 3070 mit 8Gb ploppen die Details munter auf in 1440 mit einer 3080 ist dem nicht so. PCGH bitte überprüfen.


----------



## Adamska88 (10. November 2020)

Ja, PNY seid release warte ich ^^ mal schauen ob sie jemals kommt.


----------



## Schori (10. November 2020)

Das Phänomen hat die PCGH schon öfter erklärt. Je nach VRAM Menge lädt die Engine Texturen später oder in geringerer Qualität nach.


----------



## Eivor (10. November 2020)

und die Leute glauben die Teile haben genug vram  .ich verkauf das teil sofort für navi hat man wenigstens ruhe damit.


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2020)

Ich glaub nicht dass in ACV Vram ein Problem ist, da wird in 4K/Ultra ja keine 6GB benötigt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P93LdtTMBas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eivor (10. November 2020)

Du hast es halt nicht verstanden um was es ging. Belegt sind bei mir 6-7gb in 1440p durchgehend. vielelicht sollte man mal die starter mini insel verlassen.....es geht darum das zu wenig vram ploppende details verursacht ach was mir doch egal haut rein das will man ja bei so teuren karten erleben.


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Du hast es halt nicht verstanden um was es ging. Belegt sind bei mir 6-7gb in 1440p durchgehend. vielelicht sollte man mal die starter mini insel verlassen.....es geht darum das zu wenig vram ploppende details verursacht ach was mir doch egal haut rein das will man ja bei so teuren karten erleben.


Wie gesagt, am besten einen Video-Vergleich, mit 6, 8 und mit 11/12 GB. Dann gibt es keine Fragen. 

Die PCGH sollte so etwas problemlos machen können.


----------



## Schori (10. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Du hast es halt nicht verstanden um was es ging. Belegt sind bei mir 6-7gb in 1440p durchgehend. vielelicht sollte man mal die starter mini insel verlassen.....es geht darum das zu wenig vram ploppende details verursacht ach was mir doch egal haut rein das will man ja bei so teuren karten erleben.


Vllt. liegt das auch einfach an dem Spiel?


----------



## Eivor (10. November 2020)

Habs nur mal erwähnt, Kollege hat 600€ für die 3070 bezahlt um ploppende Details zu sehen . Hammer.


Schori schrieb:


> Vllt. liegt das auch einfach an dem Spiel?


da fehlen mir die Worte. karte hat zu wnig vram es liegt am spiel? alles kalr. 

ascho du hast auch eine 3070 ja da wär ich auch angefressen überhaupt, wenn AMD mit 16gb selbst bei der 6800 daherkommt, da gibt es bestimmt kein plopp.


----------



## Grestorn (10. November 2020)

Jetzt halt mal den Ball flach. Bislang ist es eine Behauptung von Dir, die stimmen kann oder auch nicht.

Man kann es belegen und das sollte man auch tun. Dann ist ja alles fein und wir wissen was Sache ist.

Generell wäre es besser, wenn Du Menschen mit anderer Sichtweise nicht so aggressiv angehen würdest.


----------



## Schori (10. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Habs nur mal erwähnt, Kollege hat 600€ für die 3070 bezahlt um ploppende Details zu sehen . Hammer.
> 
> da fehlen mir die Worte. karte hat zu wnig vram es liegt am spiel? alles kalr.
> 
> ascho du hast auch eine 3070 ja da wär ich auch angefressen überhaupt, wenn AMD mit 16gb selbst bei der 6800 daherkommt, da gibt es bestimmt kein plopp.


Ich meine das schlicht die Engine Kacke ist, wäre nicht das erste Spiel bei dem es so wäre.

Zu deinem letzten Punkt. Ich habe die RTX 3070 beim 20. Jährigen Jubiläum von PCGH gewonnen, gekauft hätte ich mir die Karte nie. Aber schneller wie meine alte RX 5700 XT ist sie ohne Zweifel.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

dauert also noch ne Weile









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti to launch in January 2021 - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA preparing a response to Radeon RX 6900 XT graphics card. NVIDIA to launch GeForce RTX 3080 Ti in January According to the new report from HKEPC, NVIDIA will launch its new high-end GPU in January. The next SKU in the GeForce RTX 30 pipeline is the RTX 3080 Ti, according to the article...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Eivor (10. November 2020)

Schori schrieb:


> Ich meine das schlicht die Engine Kacke ist, wäre nicht das erste Spiel bei dem es so wäre.
> 
> Zu deinem letzten Punkt. Ich habe die RTX 3070 beim 20. Jährigen Jubiläum von PCGH gewonnen, gekauft hätte ich mir die Karte nie. Aber schneller wie meine alte RX 5700 XT ist sie ohne Zweifel.


was den auch spnst muss ja am spiel liegen. sofort deinstallieren


----------



## Edelhamster (10. November 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Mir war sie von Anfang an unattraktiv. Die geringe Mehrleistung zur 3080 rechtfertigt keine 800€ Aufpreis.


Naja, kommt vllt aufs Nutzungsszenario an. Meine 3080 kam letzte Woche und ich bin ja eigentlich geneigt dieser prinzipiell eine gute Leistung zu attestieren, aber der Speicher ist einfach ein dickes Problem in 4K - das hat die 3090 nicht.
In Detroit Become Human läuft der VRAM der 3080 definitiv mit der Zeit voll wodurch es zu Rucklern kommt und RDR2 mit 4 x MSAA lässt das Spiel auf der 3080 einfach mal sofort abstürzen.
Sowas bin ich von der VII mit 16GB kommend echt nicht gewohnt und ich fühl mich mit der Karte iwie an FuryX Crossfire-Zeiten erinnert.
Würd hier auch nichtmal sagen, dass ich unbedingt das Extremum suche, aber wenn es heute schon knapp ist, will ich nicht wissen wie es morgen aussieht..
Godfall wird sicherlich eine Bewährungsprobe. MS Flightsim läuft noch überraschend gut und mehr als 5 Spiele hab ich dann in Summe noch nicht abgecheckt.


----------



## cimenTo (10. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Naja, kommt vllt aufs Nutzungsszenario an. Meine 3080 kam letzte Woche und ich bin ja eigentlich geneigt dieser prinzipiell eine gute Leistung zu attestieren, aber der Speicher ist einfach ein dickes Problem in 4K - das hat die 3090 nicht.
> In Detroit Become Human läuft der VRAM der 3080 definitiv mit der Zeit voll wodurch es zu Rucklern kommt und RDR2 mit 4 x MSAA lässt das Spiel auf der 3080 einfach mal sofort abstürzen.
> Sowas bin ich von der VII mit 16GB kommend echt nicht gewohnt und ich fühl mich mit der Karte iwie an FuryX Crossfire-Zeiten erinnert.
> Würd hier auch nichtmal sagen, dass ich unbedingt das Extremum suche, aber wenn es heute schon knapp ist, will ich nicht wissen wie es morgen aussieht..
> Godfall wird sicherlich eine Bewährungsprobe. MS Flightsim läuft noch überraschend gut und mehr als 5 Spiele hab ich dann in Summe noch nicht abgecheckt.



Das mag ja sein, aber 800€ Aufpreis sehe ich bei weitem nachwievor nicht ein. Die kostet ja immernoch mehr als zwei 3080er wenn man die UVP nimmt. Abgesehen davon scheint es AMD ja preislich besser hinzukriegen auch wenn sie NUR 16GB haben - selbst bei dem aktuell "kleinsten" Modell. Man wird gespannt sein auf offizielle Reviews nächste Woche. Wie gesagt, für mich ist die Karte bei dem aktuellen Preis nichts. Da muss sich massiv was tun wenn sie die Dinger noch verkaufen wollen. Und sollte es mit der 3080 Ti mit 20G6X stimmen, dann wird die 3090 ja sowieso quasi schon mehr oder weniger überflüssig und noch unattraktiver als sie schon ist. AMD bringt endlich richtig frischen Wind rein und Zeit wird es.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

bin gespannt obs dann schon der 2GB GDDR6X ist

vllt schaffft der ja dann auch die 21 Gbps


----------



## Tony103 (10. November 2020)

Weiß jemand in welcher Position ich welches Bios habe bei der Aorus 3080 Master..? Benchmarken zeigt keinen Unterschied.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (10. November 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber 800€ Aufpreis sehe ich bei weitem nachwievor nicht ein. Die kostet ja immernoch mehr als zwei 3080er wenn man die UVP nimmt. Abgesehen davon scheint es AMD ja preislich besser hinzukriegen auch wenn sie NUR 16GB haben - selbst bei dem aktuell "kleinsten" Modell. Man wird gespannt sein auf offizielle Reviews nächste Woche. Wie gesagt, für mich ist die Karte bei dem aktuellen Preis nichts. Da muss sich massiv was tun wenn sie die Dinger noch verkaufen wollen. Und sollte es mit der 3080 Ti mit 20G6X stimmen, dann wird die 3090 ja sowieso quasi schon mehr oder weniger überflüssig und noch unattraktiver als sie schon ist. AMD bringt endlich richtig frischen Wind rein und Zeit wird es.


Nein, der Aufpreis für die 3090 ist weiß Gott nicht zu rechtfertigen. Für vllt 10% mehr Leistung und eine oversized Speicherbestückung einen solchen Preis aufzurufen geht einfach meilenweit am Kundeninteresse vorbei.
Wenn die Leistung von AMD´s 6800ér Serie wie zu erwarten stimmen wird, treffen die den Sweetspot mit 16GB und einem Preis um 500-700€ deutlich besser.

@Tony103 Das Silent Bios deiner Aorus Master lässt nur die Lüfter langsamer drehen. Wird die Karte leiser? Und/oder wärmer?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

Tony103 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand in welcher Position ich welches Bios habe bei der Aorus 3080 Master..? Benchmarken zeigt keinen Unterschied..
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vllt ist es das Slbe wie bei den Asus Karten und einfach nur ne andere Lüfterkurve


----------



## Tony103 (10. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> vllt ist es das Slbe wie bei den Asus Karten und einfach nur ne andere Lüfterkurve


@Edelhamster 
Hmm kann sein, nur habe ich in beiden Positionen gleiche Temperaturen und Lüfter Drehzahlen. Alle anderen Werte sind auch identisch. 
Wollte mal Bios updaten,  aber da muss man wissen welches gerade aktiv ist um erst das OC und dann das Silent zu flashen..


----------



## Edelhamster (10. November 2020)

hmm, hatte nur auf der Gigabyte Homepage zur Aorus Master gesehen, dass diese standardmäßig auf OC-Bios Position ausgeliefert wird und sich letztendlich eben nur die Lüfterdrehzahl auf Silent-Position verringern soll. 
Wenn sich da aber nichts tut wie du sagst, wird die Karte in deinem Gehäuse womöglich einfach zu warm um davon Gebrauch zu machen und dreht eben immer gleich auf um sich nicht zu schädigen!?
Wieviel RPM, welche Temp hast du unter Last und nach ner ordentlichen Weile zocken anliegen @Tony103?

Etwas Off-Topic, aber muss es einfach mitteilen, ich glaub mich hat noch nie ein Spiel so gefesselt wie Detroit become Human 
Das ist einfach der absolute Wahnsinn und vermutlich das beste Game, dass ich je gezockt habe. 
Die Demo hatte Interesse geweckt, aber was das Spiel für 22 Eier über MMOGA aktuell dann da auspackt - unblvbl.
Stellt echt alles bisherige in meinen Augen in den Schatten - ich mag aber auch so Storylastige Dinger.
Heute auch nur 6,7GB VRAM Auslastung in 4K/Ultra, da waren Spielstunde 3-5 im Game echt etwas fordernder.
Aber wayne, ich bin voll im Film


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. November 2020)

die Sony "Exclusives" sind meist ziemlich gut


----------



## Edelhamster (10. November 2020)

Magst du Recht haben. Uncharted könnte auch so ein Kandidat für mich werden.

Detroit become human find ich jedenfalls echt klasse.
Auf AMD´s GPUopen-Website gibt´s nen Dreiteiler zum Port von der ursprünglichen PS4/OpenGL Version auf den jetzigen PC/Vulkan-Port. 








						Porting Detroit: Become Human from PlayStation® 4 to PC - Part 1
					

Porting the PS4® game Detroit: Become Human to PC presented some interesting challenges. This first part of a joint collaboration from engineers at Quantic Dream and AMD discusses the decision to use Vulkan® and talks shader pipelines and descriptors.




					gpuopen.com
				



Stehen auch ganz interessante Gründe für einen Entscheid pro Vulkan und gegen DX12 drin. 
Macht richtig Bock auf mehr und ich hoffe Sony´s neuliche Investitionen in Abkommen mit Epic-Games bringen uns da noch mehr Material auf den PC. 
Als PC´ler mit Xbox GamePass ist als ernst zu nehmende Konsole sowieso nur die PS5 im Spiel - na mal sehen^^


----------



## Snoopy69 (11. November 2020)

Weiß jemand in welcher Position ich welches Bios habe bei der Aorus 3080 Master..? Benchmarken zeigt keinen Unterschied..


Tony103 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahrscheinlich kannst du mit GPU-Z (oder per cmd .exe) das PT, PL, PL% etc auslesen...
Aber normalerweise steht das auf der Backplate (bei mir zumindest)


@ alle mit EVGA FTW3

Ich wusste, dass irgendwas nicht stimmt. Aber hier wird es erklärt...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8BAb3KzX5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rafa85 (11. November 2020)

Verstehe nicht warum man eine 3090 mit 24gb und die nächst kleinere mit nur 10gb macht.

Vielleicht haben sie die Lücke für Amd freigelassen das die auch mal was verkaufen. lol


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

20GB GDDR6X 的 RTX 3090 1 月登場 ?? RTX 3080 Ti 售價 US$999 抗衡 RX 6900 XT
					

收到台灣板卡廠的消息，傳 NVIDIA 已落實 1 月推出 GeForce RTX 3080 Ti，價格定位預估在 US$999 以抗行 AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT，GPU 規格與 GeForce RTX 3090 非常接近，但記憶體頻頻寬會由 384bit 降至 320bit，記憶體容量亦會由 24GB 降低 20GB GDDR6X，NVIDIA 嚴陣以待足見 AMD 新卡不容忽視。




					www.hkepc.com
				




endlich eine gute nvidia karte


----------



## Tony103 (11. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Wieviel RPM, welche Temp hast du unter Last und nach ner ordentlichen Weile zocken anliegen


Mein Gehäuse wird eigentlich ganz gut durchlüftet.. Die Karte wird maximal 64° warm, der Lüfter dreht mit 74% und takten tut sie zwischen 1985 und 2025 MHz. 
Ich glaube ich habe es herausgefunden, danke für den Hinweis @Snoopy69 
links ist OC, rechts ist Silent. Musste mit Taschenlampe ran und dann noch mal die Belichtung beim Foto hoch gedreht, es war mit bloßem Auge echt nicht zu erkennen.. Versuche heute Bios zu updaten, in Beschreibung steht "Optimize Fan Curve For F1 BIOS Flash" - vielleicht wird es dann einen Unterschied zwichen OC und Silent geben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stabilox (11. November 2020)

Moin zusammen!

Cyberport hat sich nun gestern erbarmt und meine am 17.09. bestellte GB 3080 Gaming OC versendet.

Ging schneller als gedacht. Hat noch nicht mal 2 Monate gedauert. 

Mal sehen, was das Teil so leistet. Aber jetzt erstmal  und den Kreislauf hochfahren.

@Tony103 : Wie soll man die Beschriftung denn erkennen? Die wurde von Nvidia wohl auch erst kurz vor knapp freigegeben. Da hat es dann für eine richtige Gravur nicht mehr gereicht.


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

ouch jetzt schon xD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. November 2020)

Hat zufällig jemand letzte Woche eine 3080 bei Cyberport bestellt wo diese angeblich lagernd waren und schon eine Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten?


----------



## Tony103 (11. November 2020)

Mir ist ein neues Geräusch aufgefallen.. wenn man ein Spiel verlässt und die ganzen großen Lüfter flüster-leise werden ist da noch etwas am summen..
Hab´s mal untersucht; zwischen Grafikkarte und der Kühlerabdeckung von dem x570 ist kein Millimeter Platz und der kleine Lüfter saugt sich die Luft direkt aus dem Radiator der Grafikkarte.. und da kommt recht warme Luft raus..
Ist das ein Problem? Mit welcher Software lässt sich die Temperatur von dem Chipsatz ablesen?
Die Abdeckung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so sieht es aus wenn die Grafikkarte verbaut ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (11. November 2020)

„Der Chipsatzlüfter ist unhörbar und geht sowieso nie an.“


----------



## blautemple (11. November 2020)

Bei mir ist endlich Bewegung an der Wakü Front. Eigentlich will ich ja den Kühler von Aquacomputer für die Strix, da es dort aber bis zur Lieferung noch einige Wochen dauern kann habe ich gestern aus Verzweiflung noch mal bei EK geguckt ob der Kühler (https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector-strix-rtx-3080-3090-d-rgb-nickel-acetal) und Backplate (https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector-strix-rtx-3070-3080-3090-backplate-black) lieferbar sind. Und siehe da, das Glück ist auf meiner Seite und um mein Glück zu komplettieren kam vorhin auch noch die Versandbestätigung. Das bedeutet morgen Abend habe ich endlich wieder eine vernünftig gekühlte Karte


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> wie Detroit become Human
> Das ist einfach der absolute Wahnsinn und vermutlich das beste Game, dass ich je gezockt habe.


Ich fand' es auch sehr gut, da es zum ersten Mal ein Spiel für mich war, wo die Entscheidungen auch richtig Auswirkungen hatten und nicht nur so pseudo-mäßig.
Glaub ich hab das ca. 6 mal durchgespielt, mal so, mal so. Lohnt sich.   (Ich spoiler nix) 

Hab es noch mit der 1080Ti in WQHD durchgezockt. Lief super, sah super aus. 

Hab weiter oben gelesen, dass jemand eine 3080 von CP verschickt bekommen hat, Bestellung von vor 2 Monaten ?
Naja, vielleicht bin ich dann ja auch bald mal dran. Auf 7 Wochen komm' ich auch schon.
Drücke die Daumen, für alle Wartenden.  Viel Glück.


----------



## deady1000 (11. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Etwas Off-Topic, aber muss es einfach mitteilen, ich glaub mich hat noch nie ein Spiel so gefesselt wie Detroit become Human
> Das ist einfach der absolute Wahnsinn und vermutlich das beste Game, dass ich je gezockt habe.


Dann zock‘ auch mal die anderen Spiele von Quantic Dream. Heavy Rain und Beyond Two Souls sind mindestens genau so gut! Hab die alle auf PS3/4 schon gedaddelt. Hammer!


----------



## pietcux (11. November 2020)

Meine RTX3080 hat jetzt ihr endgültiges Zuhause gefunden. Nachdem es im Dan A4 nicht so recht passte ist sie in ein Lian Li TU150 gewandert. Ist schön leise @Stock sogar und wird nicht heißer als 71 Grad.


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

https://www.alternate.de/Outlet/Grafikkarten/RTX-3070
		


wtf nieman will die teile behalten

preise fallen. endlich.


----------



## Edelhamster (11. November 2020)

Also die 3070 Preise sind auch echt ein schlechter Scherz. Für knapp 700€???
Das hab ich zum Release für ne 3080 auf den Tisch gelegt und entspricht einfach mal der ursprünglich angesetzten UVP für eine Leistungsklasse obendrüber. Lieferung dauerte zwar 7 Wochen bei mir, aber immerhin kam die Ware am Ende noch rum.


----------



## cimenTo (11. November 2020)

Hier fällt leider noch lange nichts. Und Outlet Ware zu Neupreisen zu verkaufen ist auch lächerlich.


----------



## tinykitten (11. November 2020)

Falls jemand noch auf der Suche ist, oder es bei den AMD Karten später etwas einfacher haben möchte:
https://twitter.com/PartAlert


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ist *schön leise* @Stock sogar und wird nicht heißer als 71 Grad.


Schön.  Hört sich doch gut an.

In letzter Zeit gibt es einige Videos, Tests/Reviews die von Spulenfiepen/rattern sprechen, bei der 3080.
Sogar bei der 3080 Strix OC und sogar im niedrigeren fps Bereich, egal ob 60, oder 120(aber nicht gerade unauffällig).

Hoffe das geht an mir vorbei und ich krieg' im Lotto ein einigermaßenes Exemplar.
Es gibt wohl auch welche, die total still sind.

So gesehen kann sich glaub ich jeder glücklich schätzen, wenn er ein gut funktionierendes Teil, ohne(zu extremes) Fiepen/Rasseln bekommt.
Momentan is das glaub ich purer Luxus+Glück. Genießt es, wer schon hat.  
Ich gönn's euch.


----------



## RavionHD (11. November 2020)

Mittlerweile sind 3070 und 3090 sehr gut verfügbar, bin gespannt ob sich das die Tage noch bei der 3080 auch einpendeln wird.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. November 2020)

Jetzt müsste nur der Preis der 3070 mal stimmen...


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. November 2020)

Bei NBB sind manche immerhin schonmal für uvp gelistet


----------



## pietcux (11. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Schön.  Hört sich doch gut an.
> 
> In letzter Zeit gibt es einige Videos, Tests/Reviews die von Spulenfiepen/rattern sprechen, bei der 3080.
> Sogar bei der 3080 Strix OC und sogar im niedrigeren fps Bereich, egal ob 60, oder 120(aber nicht gerade unauffällig).
> ...


Jetzt wird es aber mal Zeit, du solltest deine Karte mal langsam geliefert bekommen. Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Eivor (11. November 2020)

viel glück alle karten fiepen wie sau ich hörte millterweile gut 12 stück xD kack gen


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. November 2020)

welches costum Modell der 3070/80 ist "besonders" leise? MSI und Zotac hab ich gehört, kann das wer bestätigen?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> MSI und Zotac hab ich gehört, kann das wer bestätigen?



Also ich hab auch gehört, dass die MSI Gaming X Trio leise sein soll.

Video ab 10:03 :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FRlFauKtjCA:602

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"_Out of the box extremely quiet_".

Zur Zotac weiß ich leider nix.

Edit:

Hier noch was zur 90er MSI, deren Kühler ja ähnlich ist, zumindest von den Lüftern her:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBlSf4GS-h4:485

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hört sich subjektiv leise an.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch gehört, dass die MSI Gaming X Trio leise sein soll.
> 
> Video ab 10:03 :
> 
> ...


Ok, interessant, danke! Wobei man nicht sehr wählerisch sein darf wenn mal welche verfügbar sind


----------



## pietcux (11. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> viel glück alle karten fiepen wie sau ich hörte millterweile gut 12 stück xD kack gen


Meine fiept nun überhaupt nicht. Es kann auch dein Netzteil zusammen mit der Karte fiepen. An einem Bequiet Dark Power Pro 500w und 750w und auch einem Corsair SFF750 Platinum fiept es nicht, an dem 600w Corsair SFF fiept es leicht. Eventuell entsteht ja ein Schwingkreis mit hörbarer Frequenz in manchen Konfigurationen. Ach an dem kleinen Corsair fiept jetzt die RTX2070S und auch die RTX2060S hat damit leicht gefiept, am Dark Power Pro 750w und auch am 550w wiederum gar nicht. Ist meine persönliche Erfahrung. Das 600w Corsair wird dann baldmöglich durch eine 750w Version ersetzt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. November 2020)

Sehr interessant.


----------



## ByteShiftingBernd (11. November 2020)

Hallo PCGH Forum,

Nachdem ich jetzt 5 Wochen auf meine 3080 Strix OC gewartet habe, entschloss ich mich bei Alternate anzurufen
um zumindest noch mal einen vagen Liefertermin abzuklopfen. 

Geduldig hab vorher täglich nach News zu Ampere/Verfürgbarkeit gesucht und gelesen ohne Sinn und Verstand...

Da ich jeweils einen Asus 4k und WQHD 144Hz besitzte (beide zusammen über 1500 EUR und GSYNC only), kommt eine AMD Karte leider für nicht für mich in Frage.

Ich bin schon entäuscht von Nvdia und der Lerderjacke, nach dem ganzen hype und der jämmerlichen Verfügbarkeit. Die 699EUR für die FE als Da hätte ich gerne mein Geld in AMD investiert...

Lange rede kurzer Sinn: Hab mitbekommen, dass zwischendurch immer wieder 3080 bei Mindfactory zu kriegen sind und konnte Heute eine 
Mindfactory AORUS MASTER bestellen. 1049 Eur sind natürlich total bekloppt aber die stornierte Strix hatte 979 gekostet. 

Wenn alles gut geht, kann meine 1080 dann zum Wochenende in Pension gehen 

Die 10G sind natürlich nicht nice, aber ich denke damit kann ich +2 Jahre primär WQHD leben. Die 700-800 EUR Aufpreis für die 3090 sind mir die 24G nicht wert und auf die Ti will ich nicht mehr warten.

Viel Glück allen wartenden!!!


----------



## DaPopCOH (11. November 2020)

also über 1000 euro für ne 3080 is aber schon hart.


----------



## ByteShiftingBernd (11. November 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> also über 1000 euro für ne 3080 is aber schon hart.


Absolut, auf dieses komische Display and der Seite der AORUS (70 EUR mehr als die Stix) kann ich gerne verzichten, aber dafür hab ich dann Karte bis Cyberpunk am 10 Dez (hoffentlich) raus ist und ich kann meine 2 Wochen Urlaub ab dem 23 November genießen


----------



## Tony103 (11. November 2020)

Aorus 3080 Master.. 
Habe kein störendes Fiepen feststellen können, die Lüfter übertönes es zumindest. Dual Bios funktioniert nach dem Update immer noch nicht... Glaube sind beide OC, denn die Karte wird schön laut unter Last. Musste mir manuell eine Leise Lufterkurve erstellen..


ByteShiftingBernd schrieb:


> und konnte Heute eine
> Mindfactory AORUS MASTER bestellen


Berichte mal bitte ob bei dir das Dual Bios funktioniert.


----------



## Edelhamster (11. November 2020)

Die Gigabyte Vision OC von mir ist glücklicherweise mucksmäußchenstill


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2020)

ByteShiftingBernd schrieb:


> Absolut, auf dieses komische Display and der Seite der AORUS (70 EUR mehr als die Stix) kann ich gerne verzichten, aber dafür hab ich dann Karte bis Cyberpunk am 10 Dez (hoffentlich) raus ist und ich kann meine 2 Wochen Urlaub ab dem 23 November genießen


Warum verkaufst du dann nicht einfach deine Gsync Monitore?
So nutzt dich Nvidia nur wieder komplett aus.


----------



## ByteShiftingBernd (11. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum verkaufst du dann nicht einfach deine Gsync Monitore?
> So nutzt dich Nvidia nur wieder komplett aus.


Ich bin hochzufrieden mit meinen beiden ASUS Monitoren die neben den technischen Qualitäten auch optisch einfach gefallen, dazu sind die Maße exakt identisch...verkaufen lohnt aus meiner Sicht nicht. Und ja ich fühle mich im nachhinein mit GSYNC Monitoren ein bischen verAppled....

Naja, Navdia hat doch DLSS *hust* und kann RT besonders gut!

Irgendwie müssen die 10GB jetzt aber reichen, ich hoffe ich ärgere mich nicht zu sehr über den Preis der Ti, sofern dann ab 1. April ab Lager lieferbar 



Tony103 schrieb:


> Berichte mal bitte ob bei dir das Dual Bios funktioniert.


Mach ich gerne wenn die Karte da ist. Ich freu mich riesig, 979EUR waren eh seit 5 Wochen bei Alternate gebunkert, wer weiß wie lange noch und jetzt mit 70 EUR aufpreis hab ich zum WE endlich ne neue Karte. Yeeehaa


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. November 2020)

ByteShiftingBernd schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich ärgere mich nicht zu sehr über den Preis der Ti, sofern dann *ab 1. April ab Lager lieferbar*



Ja, ab 1. April. würd' ja passen. "_April, April !_" 

Im Anbetracht der aktuellen Lage, glaube ich kaum, dass es die bis dahin für deutlich unter 1000€ geben wird.
Schon gar nicht unter 900€.

Und für 700€ wie manche entry Level Modelle der 80er zum Start, wird man die wohl schon mal überhaupt nicht sehen. Nach nem Jahr gebraucht vielleicht. 

So gesehen werde ich mich aller Voraussicht nach nicht über die Ti ärgern.
Es ist halt sehr ähnlich wie mit der 3090. Paar % mehr Leistung(durch paar mehr Cores), paar GB mehr, *paar hundert € mehr*.

Also falls die echt für 800€ neu kommen sollte, würde ich mir aber in der Tat ziemlich veräppelt vorkommen.

Kann es mir aber ehrlich nicht vorstellen, dass die ne *3080Ti 20GB Strix OC für 799€* neu lagernd lieferbar bringen, wo die 3080 Strix OC 10GB doch bereits "ab" 850€ aufwärts kostet.
_Das_ wäre ne Nummer, die mich echt ärgern würde.

Nee, aber glaub ich nich dran.

edit:



DaPopCOH schrieb:


> also *über 1000 euro für ne 3080* is aber schon hart.


Yep. Absolute no-go Grenze für mich, egal wie gut die Custom is.
edit: meine war eigentlich eher 880€, aber das kann ja jeder für sich selbst aushandeln, was einem die noch wert is, maximal. Im Moment sind die 80er Preise noch total Banane, im Handel. 

Knappe 200 € Early-Adopter/Scalper Aufschlag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Die Gigabyte dort kostet mehr, als meine bestellte Strix OC, inkl. Versand)

edit:



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Wobei man nicht sehr wählerisch sein darf wenn mal welche verfügbar sind


Doch. Darf man. Siehe oben.


----------



## DaPopCOH (12. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Es ist halt sehr ähnlich wie mit der 3090. Paar % mehr Leistung(durch paar mehr Cores), paar GB mehr, *paar hundert € mehr*.



ich finde da gibts schon einen unterschied.
wer sich die 3090 holt, will einfach nur das beste, ungeachtet des preises. Enthusiast, wie man so schön sagt  (oder professioneller anwender).
ja das ist teuer, aber man bekommt halt auch das beste was aktuell geht.
und das ist der punkt. wenn ich pervers viel geld ausgebe, will ich halt auch das maximum bekommen.
sonst hol ich mir lieber den preis-leistungs sieger.

aber ne 3080 für über 1000 euro, mit nur 10 gb vram, ist halt ein premium preis für nicht premium leistung.
da leg ich dann lieber noch nn bisschen geld drauf und hol mir dann halt das beste gerät 

das ist aber nur meine persönliche einstellung dazu, das soll  keine kritik  an dem kollegen sein , der das gemacht hat.
ich hasse das ja eigentlich immer wenn man sich in nem "extreme" hardware forum rechtfertigen muss, dass man teure hardware kauft


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. November 2020)

RTX 3060 12GB 16Gbps nice









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 rumored with up to 12GB memory to launch in January - VideoCardz.com
					

We have been able to confirm that RTX 3060 non-Ti will be offered with up to 12GB memory. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 gets 12GB memory, RTX 3060 Ti comes with 8GB? It would appear that NVIDIA is planning to answer next-gen Radeon graphics cards increasing memory capacities. The manufacturer has...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (12. November 2020)

Also das muss man echt nicht verstehen...


----------



## stabilox (12. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ja, ab 1. April. würd' ja passen. "_April, April !_"
> 
> Im Anbetracht der aktuellen Lage, glaube ich kaum, dass es die bis dahin für deutlich unter 1000€ geben wird.
> Schon gar nicht unter 900€.
> ...



Ja, das wird  in der Tat interessant, wie bei den Ti's die Verfügbarkeit sein wird.

Einen Teil des Speicherhungers sollten da ja schon die 3090er und 6800er befriedigt haben. Bringt allerdings alles nichts, wenn die Karten wieder nur in homöopathischen Dosen im Vergleich zur Nachfrage auf den Markt kommen.

Für mich persönlich sind die Ti ebenfalls uninteressant. Mir geht es da wie Dir. Ich habe einen 2560x1440 Monitor mit G-Sync, den ich mit ordentlich FPS und ab und an mal mit RT on befeuern möchte. Und falls die 10 GB meiner 3080 mittelfristig doch mal knapp werden, gehen halt ein oder zwei Regler von "Ultra" auf "Sehr hoch" oder "Hoch". Da ich keinen Standbildvergleich mache habe damit keine Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (12. November 2020)

Gibts so ne Art Tool was einem direkt anzeigt sobald ein Modell wieder verfügbar ist?


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2020)

Möge das basteln beginnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (12. November 2020)

Cool, aber ich würde das Mauspad mal waschen


----------



## blautemple (12. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Cool, aber ich würde das Mauspad mal waschen


Ist halt schon was älter. Irgendwo muss ich doch sparen


----------



## cimenTo (12. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> RTX 3060 12GB 16Gbps nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe nichtmehr was Nvidia eigentlich vor hat was RAM Bestückung angeht. 3060 12GB und die stärkere Ti wieder nur 8GB (wenn es denn stimm).

Das ist jedes mal das gleiche bei dem Verein. Tja... kommt davon wenn man voreilig Karten rauspresst um hauptsache vor AMD was zu haben um dann dick auf die Nase zu fallen nach dem AMD Launch. AMD hat es richtig gemacht und von Anfang an auf mindestens 16GB gesetzt bei ihren vorgestellten Karten - auch wenn es etwas merkwürdig ist, dass die 6900XT auch 16 hat. Da wären etwas mehr vielleicht noch besser.

So hätte es eventuell besser ausgesehen:

3050    6-8GB G6
3060    10GB G6
3070    12-16GB G6
3080    16-20GB G6X

Aber war ja klar dass es eine Änderung im Produktlineup geben wird.


----------



## Duvar (12. November 2020)

Chris es ist noch nicht zu spät für dich und natürlich für die anderen auch.
Schlaft nochmal ne Nacht drüber, aber wie es schein werden die neuen AMD Karten richtige Bestien, schaut mal hier.








						AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT Reportedly Overclocks Beyond 2.5 GHz, Performance Matches The RTX 3090
					

AMD's Radeon RX 6800 XT reportedly looks like to be an overclockers dream with manual overclocks hitting 2.5 GHz+ and on par with RTX 3090.




					wccftech.com
				




Die 6800XT taktet mit über 2500MHz+! Die non XT ab Werk schon deutlich über 2200MHz.
Die XT soll damit locker auf 3090 Niveau sein.

Edit: Aso Chris hatte ja nur ein GSync only Monitor oh nooooo....


----------



## Ace (12. November 2020)

PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Sachsenheim finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. November 2020)

Nvidia würds wohl auf allen Platformen lauffähig machen

kann man nur hoffen, dass AMD nachzieht und die bekloppte Zen3 exclusivität wegfällt

"From NVIDIA, re:SAM: “The capability for resizable BAR is part of the PCI Express spec. NVIDIA hardware supports this functionality and will enable it on Ampere GPUs through future software updates. We have it working internally and are seeing similar performance results.""

*



 Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



twitter.com/i/web/status/1327006795253084161

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## sunburst1988 (13. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "From NVIDIA, re:SAM: “The capability for resizable BAR is part of the PCI Express spec. NVIDIA hardware supports this functionality and will enable it on Ampere GPUs through future software updates. We have it working internally and are seeing similar performance results.""


Wie solche proprietären Lösungen durch Konkurrenzdruck doch immer wieder wegfallen.

Find ich gut! Mehr Leistung für alle.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2020)

OK, ich habe gestern noch alles umgebaut und ich sage es mal so, kühlt die Strix bloß nicht mit Wasser. Unter Luft waren die Spulen bei geschlossenem Gehäuse beim zocken absolut nicht zu hören. Jetzt kann ich die einen Raum weiter immer noch hören. Keine Ahnung was da los ist, aber so ist die Karte praktisch unbenutzbar.


----------



## Tony103 (13. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Unter Luft waren die Spulen bei geschlossenem Gehäuse beim zocken absolut nicht zu hören. Jetzt kann ich die einen Raum weiter immer noch hören. Keine Ahnung was da los ist,


Warme Spulen können leiser sein als gut gekühlte... Wärmeleitpads von den Spulen weglassen? 
Gutes Erklärbär von Igor;




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEUF7PMzN9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2020)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen:
Ich hatte schon diverse wassergekühlte Karten und so einen Höllenlärm hat hier noch keine Karte veranstaltet und nein die WLP sind alle korrekt. Ich werde heute nach der Arbeit aber die Karte noch mal auseinander reißen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> OK, ich habe gestern noch alles umgebaut und ich sage es mal so, kühlt die Strix bloß nicht mit Wasser. Unter Luft waren die Spulen bei geschlossenem Gehäuse beim zocken absolut nicht zu hören. Jetzt kann ich die einen Raum weiter immer noch hören. Keine Ahnung was da los ist, aber so ist die Karte praktisch unbenutzbar.


Die Founders bei mir war auch heftig. Die Karten wirken am Ende des Tages irgendwie nicht rund.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2020)

Unter Luft war ja alles gut, aber unter Wasser ist das die Hölle. Ich nehme die Karte heute nach der Arbeit noch mal auseinander und gucke mir das noch mal genauer an. Nicht das ich irgendwo ein Pad vergessen habe...


----------



## Tony103 (13. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> WLP sind alle korrekt


Hat ja keiner das Gegenteil behauptet... Man könnte versuchen die Spulen weniger zu kühlen in dem man die nicht ganz mit den Pads abdeckt sondern nur mit einem 8mm Streifen wenn die Spulen 10mm breit sind z.B.. Und sich dann millimeterweise herantasten bis es nicht mehr fiept. 
Aber schau dir das von mir verlinkte Video an, besonders ab Minute 15 ca.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2020)

Scheint tatsächlich ein Problem mit dem Block bzw. eher der Backplate zu sein:




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/watercooling/comments/jpxh7i

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das werde ich nach der Arbeit mal testen.


----------



## Richu006 (13. November 2020)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht anstatt mehr Pads überall drauf klatschen... einmal weniger pads... und die Pads bei den Spulen weg lassen? Nach Igors Theorie dürfte das auch etwas helfen.

Ich warte ja weiterhin auf meinen Block für die strix 3090... habe den EKWB Block aber auch den Block von Alphacool in Bestellung. Allenfalls könnte ich dann berichten ob es beim Alphacool Block evtl. Besser ist.

Mal schauen... bin gespannt. Atm mit Luftkühlung höre ich kein fiepen. Aber ich bereite mich schon mal psychisch drauf vor.

Ps: spulen braucht man gsr nicht kühlen... betreibe meine 2080Ti seit 2 Jahren mit komplett ungekühlten spulen


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand versucht anstatt mehr Pads überall drauf klatschen... einmal weniger pads... und die Pads bei den Spulen weg lassen? Nach Igors Theorie dürfte das auch etwas helfen.
> 
> Ich warte ja weiterhin auf meinen Block für die strix 3090... habe den EKWB Block aber auch den Block von Alphacool in Bestellung. Allenfalls könnte ich dann berichten ob es beim Alphacool Block evtl. Besser ist.
> 
> ...


Ich werde erstmal keine Pads hinzufügen sondern wirklich nur die Backplate weglassen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> kühlt die Strix bloß nicht mit Wasser. Unter Luft waren die Spulen bei geschlossenem Gehäuse beim zocken absolut nicht zu hören


Das macht Hoffnung, als only-Luftkühlung Nutzer,  eine Karte mit wenig fiepen/rasseln zu bekommen. Danke.

Drücke die Daumen, dass die Bastelprobleme sich auch ganz schnell und einfach erledigen.
Vielleicht isses ja was Einfaches.


----------



## Richu006 (13. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Das macht Hoffnung, als only-Luftkühlung Nutzer,  eine Karte mit wenig fiepen/rasseln zu bekommen. Danke.
> 
> Drücke die Daumen, dass die Bastelprobleme sich auch ganz schnell und einfach erledigen.
> Vielleicht isses ja was Einfaches.


Also meine Strix hat leichtes fiepen unter der Luftkühlung. Aber wenn das Case geschlossen ist hört man es nicht mehr.

Allerdings überhitzt die Karte in meinem Case... da ich von anfang an plante auf Wasser zu gehen. Mit externem Radiator.

Naja hoffe es wird nicht allzuschlimm bei mir. Bin nicht so heikel mit etwas fiepen kann ich durchaus leben. Aber wenns so schlimm ist wie blue schreibt mache ich mir etwas sorgen.

Frage mich wie es sein kann dass die backplate so viel ausmachen soll. Kann mir das fast nicht vorstellen


----------



## Tony103 (13. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich werde erstmal keine Pads hinzufügen


Sprechen ganze Zeit von weglassen / reduzieren und weniger kühlen die Spulen.  Weil ab bestimmter Temperatur duch die thermische Ausdehnung vom Material in den Spulen kein Platz mehr da ist zum vibrieren.. wenn man Glück hat.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2020)

WTF, das liegt echt an der Backplate. Ohne Backplate ist alles voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. November 2020)

Wie denn das? Körperschall?


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wie denn das? Körperschall?


Wenn ich dir das sagen könnte. Ich nerve jetzt mal den EK Support. Die sollen dafür sagen das ich ne nutzbare Backplate habe. War immerhin nicht ganz billig der Mist...


----------



## big-maec (13. November 2020)

Wird wohl auf die Backplate übertragen. Ohne Backplate werden da die Speicher nicht zu heiß?


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Wird wohl auf die Backplate übertragen. Ohne Backplate werden da die Speicher nicht zu heiß?


Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Ne Alu Backplate nimmt jetzt nicht wirklich Wärme auf bei nem Wasserkühler auf der Vorderseite. Ich habe mal ne halbe Stunde Shadow Of The Tomb Raider laufen lassen und konnte selbst zum Ende noch kurzzeitig an den Speicher fassen. Ich vermute mal der Wasserkühler nimmt selbst durch das PCB einiges der Abwärme auf.


----------



## big-maec (13. November 2020)

Dachte nur darüber nach, weil die 3090 beidseitig bestückt ist. Die Backplate kann nicht viel Wärme abführen, aber immerhin ein bißchen. Hatte gesehen das es auch aktiv gekühlte Backplate gibt.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Dachte nur darüber nach, weil die 3090 beidseitig bestückt ist. Die Backplate kann nicht viel Wärme abführen, aber immerhin ein bißchen. Hatte auch gesehen das es auch aktiv gekühlte Backplate gibt.


Ich werde es beobachten. Aber alles besser als dieser ohrenbetäubende Krach mit Backplate


----------



## big-maec (13. November 2020)

Was passiert den wenn du die Backplate mal näher oder weiter weg hälst ? Aber aufpassen das du kein Kurzschluss machst. Sonst hast du Elektronikschrott. Eventuell ein Blatt Papier zwischen Backplate und Elektronik legen. Mich würde mal Interessieren bei welchen Abstand die Backplate krach macht.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. November 2020)

Oder verteil ein paar Wärmeleitpads unter der Backplate, fungiert dann sowohl als Wärmeübergang, als auch als Vibrationsabsorber.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. November 2020)

Guten Abend. Hat schonmal jemand seine Ampere GPU auf 200 Watt gedrosselt (Pascal Niveau)? Wäre für mich interessant, ob dann überhaupt noch etwas von der Leistung übrigbleibt. Wenn ich schon eine neue GPU kaufe werde ich die wahrscheinlich auf 200 oder 240 Watt drosseln.


----------



## Anthropos (14. November 2020)

@blautemple und @Richu006 und alle die dazu etwas beitragen können:
Da ich ebenfalls vorhabe eine Asus 3090 Strix OC unter Wasser zu setzen, bin ich sehr interessiert an euren Erfahrungen damit. Ich würde mich deshalb sehr freuen, wenn ihr in diesem Thread weiter dazu berichtet. 

Ich selbst habe den Wasserblock von Aquacomputer samt aktiver Backplate bereits vorbestellt und warte bei der GPU bisher noch auf Verfügbarkeit zu einem akzeptablen Preis (jaja, ich weiß ).
Nach meiner Erfahrung (1080, 1080 TI und 2080 Ti) und dem was man so liest, haben die Asus Strix-Modelle ja leider immer mal wieder Probleme mit Spulenfiepen. Eine GPU habe ich bisher noch nicht mit WaKü betrieben. Ich habe eigentlich bisher immer gedacht, dass WaKü Spulenfiepen zwar nicht verschlimmert, aber durch die fehlenden Geräusche der GPU-Fans noch eher bemerkbar macht. Dass nun die Backplate des EK-Wasserblocks scheinbar sogar zu mehr Spulenfiepen führt, finde ich schon ziemlich bedenklich und hoffe, dass das nur Einzelfall ist.

Das Vermeiden von Spulenfiepen ist nach meiner Ansicht die größte Schwierigkeit beim Aufbau eins geräuscharmen PC. Und wenn es auftritt, ist es oft ein ziemliches Krampf es zu beseitigen oder zumindest auf ein erträgliches Ausmaß zu reduzieren.


----------



## big-maec (14. November 2020)

Hier helfen nur Erfahrungswerte oder ausprobieren. Die Backplate könnte man mit Wärmeleitpads versehen und Lose drauflegen und dann mal schauen mit welchen Schrauben sich das verschlimmert. Sollte das von Anfang an schon krach machen eine 2 Lage Wärmepads darauf legen und schauen ob sich da was verändert.


----------



## pietcux (14. November 2020)

Das Alles kommt mir so vor, als wenn der Hersteller des Wakü Blocks die Karte gar nicht selber hatte, sondern nach Bemaßung anderer gefertigt hat. Bei der schlechten Verfügbarkeit kein Wunder.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Das Alles kommt mir so vor, als wenn der Hersteller des Wakü Blocks die Karte gar nicht selber hatte, sondern nach Bemaßung anderer gefertigt hat. Bei der schlechten Verfügbarkeit kein Wunder.


Nun, AquaComputer hat sich zeit gelassen und die Karten selbst im Detail vermessen. Und deswegen u.a. auch die Konvexität der Dies mit berücksichtigt. 

Es ist zwar doof, wenn man etwas länger auf die Produkte warten muss, aber man lebt damit ja auch einige Jahre, da rentiert sich die Wartezeit immer.


----------



## Eivor (14. November 2020)

tuf trios alles 850 € rum ne weile bei mm verfügbar gewesen wer jetzt noch keine hat will sie sich einfach nicht leisten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> ne weile bei mm verfügbar gewesen


Gut dass Media Markt jetzt langsam auch mehr mitmischt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schaun, wie's ab nächste Woche aussieht.

PS: Die Karten waren echt lieferbar. Hatte testweise eine MSI im Warenkorb, Lieferdatum 16./17.11.

edit: Einzelne bis 13 Uhr immer noch. Also diesmal sind die Karten schon etwas länger verfügbar.
Schade, dass keine Strix OC dabei war.
Scheinen jetzt aber wieder "futsch".


----------



## Eivor (14. November 2020)

MSI Grafikkarte GeForce RTX™ 3070 GAMING X TRIO 8GB (V390-006R) online kaufen | MediaMarkt
					

MSI Grafikkarte GeForce RTX™ 3070 GAMING X TRIO 8GB (V390-006R) ➨ jetzt online kaufen und weitere Produkte bei MediaMarkt entde




					www.mediamarkt.at
				




Für Österreicher.


----------



## Richu006 (14. November 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend. Hat schonmal jemand seine Ampere GPU auf 200 Watt gedrosselt (Pascal Niveau)? Wäre für mich interessant, ob dann überhaupt noch etwas von der Leistung übrigbleibt. Wenn ich schon eine neue GPU kaufe werde ich die wahrscheinlich auf 200 oder 240 Watt drosseln.


Habe meine 3090 nun auf 270 Watt gedrosselt (ohne undervolting) weil ich ohne Wasserblock sonst temperatur Probleme kriege... würde Sagem ca. 20% weniger Leistung gegenüber dem max Powerlimit von 480 Watt (Asus strix)

Also ca. 20% weniger FPS
480 watt 100%
270 Watt 80% ist eigentlich ein fairer deal (wobei ich dann mit Wasserblock die Karte schon mit den 480 Watt betreiben möchte ) 

Mit undervolting könnte man da sicher noch etwas mehr rausholen.


----------



## Grestorn (14. November 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Habe meine 3090 nun auf 270 Watt gedrosselt (ohne undervolting) weil ich ohne Wasserblock sonst temperatur Probleme kriege... würde Sagem ca. 20% weniger Leistung gegenüber dem max Powerlimit von 480 Watt (Asus strix)
> 
> Also ca. 20% weniger FPS
> 480 watt 100%
> ...


Und wieviel Leistung bei den Standard 340Watt?


----------



## Richu006 (14. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und wieviel Leistung bei den Standard 340Watt?


Naja so genau kann ich das nicht beurteilen... habe keine Tests gemacht. Habe nur erst mit dem 480 Watt max out kurz 2 minuten Godfall gespielt... dann gemerkt das des zuviel Hitze ist. 
Und dann auf 270 Watt gedrosselt. Dabei festgestellt das ich von ca 60 bis 70 fps auf 45 -60 fps gefallen bin. 

Dies allerdings nsch beurteilen von 5min zocken... ohne benchmark oder was immer. Standart habe ich nie versucht... lasse jetzt für den Moment erstmal die 270 Watt


----------



## trigger831 (14. November 2020)

Habe mit meiner RTX 3070 MSI Gaming Trio X das Problem, dass der Afterburner die Lüftersteuerung im Games nicht übernimmt. Weder die Lüfterkurve noch die manuelle RPM nimmt er an; Spannung jedoch schon. Im 2D Betrieb klappt das wunderbar. Habe den Nvidia Treiber und den Afterburner deinstalliert sowie die Profile gelöscht. Selbst wenn ich nur ein Globales Profil erstelle, bleiben die Lüfter auf 30%,was laut HWinfo ca. 1050 RPM sind. Habe sogar die neueste Beta 3 Version versucht, nachdem die Beta 2 nicht den gewünschten Erfolg brachte. Hat jemand evtl. das gleiche Problem und konnte es lösen?


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Habe meine 3090 nun auf 270 Watt gedrosselt (ohne undervolting) weil ich ohne Wasserblock sonst temperatur Probleme kriege... würde Sagem ca. 20% weniger Leistung gegenüber dem max Powerlimit von 480 Watt (Asus strix)
> 
> Also ca. 20% weniger FPS
> 480 watt 100%
> ...


Ich rate dir davon ab, die starken  Lastwechsel die du damit erzeugst sind nicht gesund. Unter 300Watt würde ich das PL nicht setzen bei den Karten.


----------



## Richu006 (14. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich rate dir davon ab, die starken  Lastwechsel die du damit erzeugst sind nicht gesund. Unter 300Watt würde ich das PL nicht setzen bei den Karten.


Wieso sollten die Lasstwechsel denn stärker sein, als bei Volllast?
Ich bin nicht elektroniker, lasse mich deshalb gerne eines besseren belehren. Aber so wie ich das sehe tacktet die Karte einfach entsprechend weniger hoch.

Abgesehen davon... lieber Lastwechsel, als das mir die Hardware abraucht und dann wegen Thermischen Limits drosselt. Denke das da ein niedrigeres Power Limit gesunder ist.

Ist ja nicht für ewig... nur bis mein Wasserblock eintrifft (2-3 Wochen) dann ist das Problem sowieso gegessen


----------



## Snoopy69 (14. November 2020)

Neues BIOS, neues Glück... 
Jetzt zieht die Karte an der Steckdose gemessen deutlich mehr, als mit dem 500W BIOS?
Also wird da definitiv noch was von EVGA kommen...

btw:
PCIe Slot Power liegt immer zwischen 69-71W (beim 500W-BIOS ca. 80W *<-- too much*) 
Bei Timespy (insbesondere bei Test 2) zieht die Karte soviel Strom, dass ich echt Angst bekomme - kurzzeitig 740W (gesamter PC) 
Soviel hat bei mir noch nie eine einzelne Karte gezogen. Im Vergleich zum 500W-BIOS ca. 90-100W mehr an der Steckdose...

"WTF"-BIOS...
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/15279395
500W-BIOS...
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/15280338
Rechts war mit dem 500W-BIOS...
Und bei beiden wurde der gleiche Takt eingestellt
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/15279395/spy/15280338CPU lief stock und GPU mit Luft bei Raumtemp.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich rate dir davon ab, die starken  Lastwechsel die du damit erzeugst sind nicht gesund. Unter 300Watt würde ich das PL nicht setzen bei den Karten.


Dann ist die Architektur aber sehr ineffizient. Dann sollte ich mir das mit der rtx 3080ti im Januar nochmal überlegen. Mehr als 290 Watt sind nichts für mich.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2020)

Undervolten geht ja, aber das nur über das Powerlimit zu regeln halte ich für keine gute Idee.


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Dann ist die Architektur aber sehr ineffizient. Dann sollte ich mir das mit der rtx 3080ti im Januar nochmal überlegen. Mehr als 290 Watt sind nichts für mich.


Es gibt derzeit keine effizientere Architektur und auch RDNA 2 muss erst mal beweisen, dass sie effizienter ist. Wenn ihr das gelingt (was durchaus möglich ist), dann wird das auch nicht ein riesen Unterschied machen, sondern eher marginal sein.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Undervolten geht ja, aber das nur über das Powerlimit zu regeln halte ich für keine gute Idee.


Ok. Dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert. Dann müsste man die beste Kombi aus Untervolten und Powerlimit finden.


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2020)

Ich hab eben meine gerade von der Packstation geholte 3090 in meinen alten Rechner eingebaut (in den aktuellen kommt sie erst, wenn die WaKü da ist).

Und der erste Test hat EXAKT den selben TimeSpy Extreme Wert gebracht, wie mein bisher bester Wert auf meinem aktuellen PC. Aber mit radikal anderer Hardware. Und mein aktueller Rechner ist bis an die Grenze übertaktet, während beim alten noch alles Stock ist.

War einfach so amüsant, dass ich es einfach posten wollte... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> hat *EXAKT den selben TimeSpy Extreme Wert* gebracht, wie mein bisher bester Wert auf meinem aktuellen PC




Strange that is. 


Is das ein Zeichen ?


----------



## Edelhamster (15. November 2020)

Welche 3090 hast du @Grestorn ?
Bin mal gespannt wie dein Benchscore aussieht wenn du der Karte den 3950X zur Seite gestellt hast.

Meine PT limitierte Gigabyte 3080 und der 3700X stemmen rund 8000 Punkte. Aber Graphics score geht mit 9279 Punkten wohl in Ordnung wenn ich das so im Vergleich sehe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: und jey, BF V läuft mit Raytracing in 4K und ohne den DLSS-Schmarrn tatsächlich @60FPS


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Strange that is.
> 
> 
> Is das ein Zeichen ?


Ein Zeichen für was? 

Ist einfach ein ziemlicher Zufall.




Edelhamster schrieb:


> Welche 3090 hast du @Grestorn ?


PNY XLR8

Wichtig war für mich ein Referenz-Board für die Kompatibilität mit dem WaKü Block und ein brauchbarer Preis. Ich hab sie für 1577,- bekommen und bin ganz zufrieden damit.



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie dein Benchscore aussieht wenn du der Karte den 3950X zur Seite gestellt hast.


Ich auch... 




Edelhamster schrieb:


> Meine PT limitierte Gigabyte 3080 und der 3700X stemmen rund 8000 Punkte. Aber Graphics score geht mit 9279 Punkten wohl in Ordnung wenn ich das so im Vergleich sehe.


Ohne Zweifel!

Ich hab mal geschaut was geht, mit Lüfter auf 100% (was für ein Krach), CoreClock +200 (das hat meine 2080Ti nie gepackt) und Memory +1000:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rechten beiden Ergebnisse sind mein aktuelles System mit der 2080Ti, einmal mit und einmal ohne OC. Sinnvoll vergleichen kann man bei den Benchmarks nur den Graphics Score.

Und natürlich bin ich voll im PowerLimit.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ein Zeichen für was?


Ganz klar: Ampere ändert nix. Lasst euch nich veräppeln und rüstet von Turing aus nicht auf. Ampere = überspringen. 

Für Pascal Nutzer isses natürlich "safe to upgrade now".


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. November 2020)

@ Grestorn

Warum einen lahmen Intel und keinen Ryzen 5000?  
Und ja, leider binnen die Hersteller die Chips nicht. So kann eine teure FTW3 Ultra oder Strix OC langsamer sein, als die billigste 3090, die man finden kann.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Ampere ändert nix. Lasst euch nich veräppeln und rüstet von Turing aus nicht auf. Ampere = überspringen.
> 
> Für Pascal Nutzer isses natürlich "safe to upgrade now".


Also ich hadere nach wie vor damit. Ich überlege sogar, ob ich NOCH eine Generation warte, das ist doch alles bisher weder Fisch noch Fleisch. Mal sehen. In 9 Tagen kommt Shadowlands, daher habe ich die nächsten 3-4 Monate noch genügend Sitzfleisch, um der Dinge zu harren, die womöglich noch kommen mögen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. November 2020)

Wenn man warten kann, is das sicher nich verkehrt.

Ich doof hab meine 1080Ti aber schon vertickt, weil ich Geldgeil war. 

Edit: Ja ... gut ... hab mal eben die Hälfte zu meiner 3080 Strix OC wieder drin dadurch und ich will mich nicht beklagen, aber diese Warterei kann einen schon kirre machen.
Glaub der 3080 Launch war auch der schlechteste ever.

Sehr gute Vorlage für AMD/Radeon. Hoffe sie können einlochen.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. November 2020)

Ja gut, wenn meine nicht in den Rechner meiner besseren Hälfte wandern und dort ihre 1070 beerben würde, hätte ich das wahrscheinlich auch getan. Aber eigentlich bin ich ganz glücklich mit der Lösung, die 1080ti ist schon eine echtes Prachtstück.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. November 2020)

Ganz nebenbei wird RT in meinen Augen noch überbewertet und falsche Eindrücke verbreitet(Marketing halt).
Als wenn alles auf einmal üppigst mit RT voll wäre.
In echt nutzt man dann nur Reflexionen/Schatten aber das nur bis x Meter Sichtweite usw. .
Nix mit unendlichen Weiten voller Effekte mit GI und allem drum und dran.
Dafür reicht die Power glaub ich noch lange nicht(ohne Auflösungstricks und für hohe fps).

So gesehen: Wenn man auch ohne klar kommt(ich werd's wohl oft eh abschalten) is die 1080Ti immer noch nice für bis WQHD. So fern man Regler bedienen kann.
Ich wollt halt auch gern das Plus an Basisleistung mitnehmen.


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Ampere ändert nix. Lasst euch nich veräppeln und rüstet von Turing aus nicht auf. Ampere = überspringen.
> 
> Für Pascal Nutzer isses natürlich "safe to upgrade now".


Ummm... Dir ist klar, dass der niedrige Overall-Score nur von der deutlich schwächeren CPU kommt? Du musst Dir schon den Graphics Score und den CPU Score ansehen, um zu sehen, wie der Gesamtscore zustande kommt.



Snoopy69 schrieb:


> @ Grestorn
> 
> Warum einen lahmen Intel und keinen Ryzen 5000?


Hast Du denn meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen? Ich hab doch klar geschrieben, dass das mein alter Rechner ist, der im Moment dazu dient, die 3090 unter Luft zu testen, bis ich meinen aktuellen Rechner (siehe Signatur, samt Bilder) mit dem passenden Wasserkühlkörper umgebaut habe?



Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Und ja, leider binnen die Hersteller die Chips nicht. So kann eine teure FTW3 Ultra oder Strix OC langsamer sein, als die billigste 3090, die man finden kann.


Jep, das ist so. Deswegen kauf ich eigentlich immer die Basismodelle, zumal mich die Luftkühler eh nicht interessieren.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du musst Dir schon den Graphics Score und den CPU Score ansehen, um zu sehen, wie der Gesamtscore zustande kommt.


Mir ist _auch_ klar, dass Hardware keine mystischen "Zeichen" sendet.  War nur so ...


----------



## Duvar (15. November 2020)

Interessant





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1327900792272072704

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (15. November 2020)

... schön, aber ich bin bei der Grafik seit Jahren der 'Nvidia-Typ' und Ampere hat mich von Anfang an begeistert. Eine Strix 3080 sollte es werden. Aber das Forum hier hat mich buchstäblich weichgeklopft (von wegen 10 GB) , und so ist es nun eine TUF 3090 OC geworden. Verrückt? Nein, ich glaube dass das passt, weil: die 1080 Ti hatte ich 3 1/2 Jahre im Rechner (und war eigentlich noch immer zufrieden damit). Die 3090 wird bei mir jetzt mindestens 4, wahrscheinlich 5 Jahre ihre Dienste tun, was dann den Preis doch etwas relativiert. Und was diese 'Neue' betrifft: ich bin begeistert! ... habe auch schon einen Namen für das 'Baby': 'Endeallersorgen'


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. November 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Aber das Forum hier hat mich buchstäblich weichgeklopft (von wegen 10 GB)



Herzlichen GW, Forum.


----------



## Grestorn (15. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Mir ist _auch_ klar, dass Hardware keine mystischen "Zeichen" sendet.  War nur so ...


Mein Ironie-Detektor ist gerade zur Reparatur. Vergib mir


----------



## Edelhamster (16. November 2020)

Sind euch auch die Bildfehler in CoD:CW unter Nutzung von DLSS aufgefallen? 
Tritt bei mir in verschiedenen Szenen sowohl im Perfromance als auch Quality Mode @4K auf.


----------



## Gurdi (16. November 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Sind euch auch die Bildfehler in CoD:CW unter Nutzung von DLSS aufgefallen?
> Tritt bei mir in verschiedenen Szenen sowohl im Perfromance als auch Quality Mode @4K auf.


Spiel mal Mechwarrior mit RTX...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. November 2020)

Edit: Is schon wieder weg, die 3080, wie's aussieht ...
Da war grad mal kurz ne Karte auf Lager verfügbar. 

(Kann gelöscht werden)


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (16. November 2020)

PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Heilbronn finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Musste lachen


----------



## cimenTo (16. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Heilbronn finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...



Macht Witze über die 2080Ti und verlangt zeitgleich in seinen Anzeigen 500€!!! mehr für die 3080. Welch eine Kunst.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (16. November 2020)

Das stimmt, aber ist echt unmöglich ne 2080ti zu einem angemessenen Preis zu finden


----------



## Grestorn (16. November 2020)

"Angemessen" ist halt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. November 2020)

auf den neuen A100 kommt endlich mal HBM2e zum Einsatz


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (16. November 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen warum es die 2070 Super kaum mehr zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Xaphyr (16. November 2020)

Neu? Weil sie EOL sind.


----------



## HODENGNOM (16. November 2020)

Ich finde es gut was AMD da bringt...Aber meine Güte dieser Spruch ist ja aberwitzig:

*You don't have to overclock an RX 6800XT to beat an RTX 3090 in some games at lower resolutions. ^^*

Was soll ...in some games at lower resolutions. ^^???... niemand spielt mit dieser GPU in ...lower resolutions...

...und *some games* sind bitte nicht wieder Ashes of Singularity und was sont noch keinen Gnom interessiert?!
Hoffe ich....

Also wenn schon angeben wird,  dann richtig bitte!
Ich sag ja auch nicht ...Pass auf Ferrari! ICH zieh dich mit meinem Moped ab! ... AUF DEN ERSTEN 3 METERN^^

PS: Das rote radeon Logo ist ganz schön verbabbt / versifft ... sowas kommt auch nicht gut beim ersten Review.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> auf den neuen A100 kommt endlich mal HBM2e zum Einsatz


Schon is die 3090 nicht mehr das Beste vom Besten. 

Ob 80GB denn für WQHD dann "zukunftssicher" sind, zumindest so 2-3 Jahre ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. November 2020)

mir gings eher darum, dass es schon seit nem Jahr beworben wird und sich jetzt endlich mal was materialisiert

sieht man mal wieder, dass man diese Ankündigungen für neue Technologienen für mindestens nen Jahr getrost in die Tonne treten kann ^^

hmmm auf der anderen Seite GDDR6X ... wusste so gut wie niemand was von und Booom da is es xD


----------



## cimenTo (16. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen warum es die 2070 Super kaum mehr zu kaufen gibt?



Wahrscheinlich mehr oder weniger Produktion eingestellt oder massiv zurückgefahren. Denke aber ersteres. Letzte Reste werden vermutlich noch hier und da verkauft bzw. gelegentlich nachbestellt sofern noch was da ist. Viel wird man von den 2000er Karten nichtmehr sehen demnächst - eher garnichts mehr.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (16. November 2020)

Krass dass die so schnell wieder eigestellt werden, sind ja richtige Raritäten


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (17. November 2020)

https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-official-geforce-rtx-3060-ti-performance-leaked   Sieht gut aus


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

3060 mit 2080 super Leistung ?
Is ja dann schneller als meine 1080Ti ?

Nett für den Preis. Passt eigentlich.
Muss nicht immer teuer sein.


PS: Das mit dem Speicher erinnert mich auch etwas an die "Kern-Diskussion" für CPUs und was da "_zukunftssicher_" ist.

Lange wird hier schon von nur 6Kernern abgeraten, weil zu wenig, da manche Spiele schon mehr Kerne nutzen usw. .
Und was is ? Der 6Kerner von AMD is wieder mal ordentlich schneller geworden und die Spiele interessiert das gar nicht, dass der nur 6 Kerne nutzt. Schneller geworden is schneller geworden.

Genauso jetzt mit der 3060 Ti. Hat dann wieder sehr magere 8GB, oh gottogott. Kann man gar nicht mehr mit zocken. 

Aber die 3060Ti interessiert das nicht und die wird einfach mal schneller als eine 1080Ti mit 11GB, weil der Speicher hupe is. Schneller is schneller.

Für 4k/uhd nutzt man eh keine 3060 Ti.
Genauso wenig wie ne 3070, 3080, oder 3090, wenn man ordentlich fps haben will.


----------



## Gurdi (17. November 2020)

Voller Outletmit 3090er.


			https://www.alternate.de/Outlet/Hardware/PC-Komponenten


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

Sag mal ehrlich, Gurdi ...
Wie findet du diese Gebraucht/Outlet "Schnäppchen" ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht mal Xtreme, sondern nur die "Master" (welche niedriger als die Xtreme angesiedelt ist) und dann im Outlet, als "*Schnäppchen*" *für über 1100€* ? Noch alle Latten am Gartenzaun ? 

Irgendwo hört's aber echt mal auf !
Behämmert ? Geht doch direkt auf Ebay. *Da* passt das _besser_ hin.

Echt jetzt ... diese Scalper Preise können einen echt schon manchmal aufregen ...
Pff ...

Sry, aber das regt mich auf, sowas unverschämtes dann noch als "Schnäppchen" im Outlet zu bezeichnen.

Edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol !  

Zu "Hammer-Preisen!" Ja ... zu Hammer-*Scalper-Preisen* !

Da kann ich echt nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. November 2020)

nur noch verrückt was da abgeht.. es war schon immer etwas daneben aber noch nie so dreist. glaube ich...

ps: 2070S MSI trio habe ich innerhalb von 5min für 370,- verkauft, hätte wahrscheinlich 400+ haben können bei 8anfragen nach 30min ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> es war schon immer etwas daneben *aber noch nie so dreist*. glaube ich


Dass die sich nicht schämen !
Lächerlich sowas. Und dann noch dafür werben ? Wozu ? Um unbeliebtester Händler(Scalper) Deutschlands zu werden ?

So ... nuff said ...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. November 2020)

unfckngfassbar. alternate ist aber nicht der einzige reseller der freidreht bei all den IQ200 käufer....

von AMD kaufe ich prinzipiell nichts mehr zum release, bei NV ist es aufgrund der preisstabilität(UVP) bis hin zur EOL, egal..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> alternate ist aber nicht der einzige reseller der freidreht


Das stimmt. 
Macht es aber auch nicht besser.

Bisher dachte ich noch, dass Alternate noch n Tick netter wäre, als Caseking.
Die tun sich aber nix mehr, von wegen Apotheke. Ach ... Apotheke is ja Aldi dagegen !


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Macht es aber auch nicht besser.
> 
> Bisher dachte ich noch, dass Alternate noch n Tick netter wäre, als Caseking.



würde ich, ganz ehrlich, es nicht anders machen...  
und sowieso finger weg von caseking... 

kann mir jemand erklären warum die FPS so niedrig sind bei FS2020? 
60% GPU, 20% CPU, 66% RAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony103 (17. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> kann mir jemand erklären warum die FPS so niedrig sind


Nä.. mir ist aber bei so einigen Spielen aufgefallen, dass niedrige FPS Zahlen produziert werden trotz geringer GPU und CPU Auslastung .. keine Ahnung was das soll 
RTX 3080 & Ryzen 3900XT


----------



## Snoopy69 (17. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Dass die sich nicht schämen !
> Lächerlich sowas. Und dann noch dafür werben ? Wozu ? Um unbeliebtester Händler(Scalper) Deutschlands zu werden ?
> 
> So ... nuff said ...


Erinnert mich an die 3090 Strix OC bei ARLT letztens

Bei Amazon war diese für „magere“ 1.615€ zu haben („bester“ Preis bisher)

ARLT wollte für die gleiche Karte 2.449€ (reduziert von 2.549€) 

Aber... Sie war lieferbar


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> warum die FPS so niedrig sind bei FS2020?


Für mich is das immer noch ne Beta.

War es nicht auch so, dass wegen DX11 nicht alle CPU Kerne genutzt werden können, sondern nur vereinzelnd die Kerne ausgelastet sind, oder sogar nur einer ?

Ich warte da auf die DX12 Version. Vorher zock ich das nicht.


Snoopy69 schrieb:


> ARLT wollte für die gleiche Karte 2.449€ (*reduziert von 2.549€*)


Was soll man dazu noch sagen ?
Am besten nix mehr.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> würde ich, ganz ehrlich, es nicht anders machen...
> und sowieso finger weg von caseking...
> 
> kann mir jemand erklären warum die FPS so niedrig sind bei FS2020?
> ...


CPU Limit ist schon was feines.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

Ja, in dem Falle könnte es durchaus ein CPU Limit sein, auch wenn die CPU eben nicht ausgelastet ist, weil der FS mit DX11 eben gar nicht alles was da ist, nutzen kann.
Wenn nur ein Kern genutzt wird, langweilen sich die anderen, aber es geht einfach nicht mehr, da die Software murks is(Beta halt  ).


----------



## Spinal (17. November 2020)

@ChrisMK72 Du hast/hattest eine 3080 Strix oder?
Ich habe vor einer gefühlten Ewigkeit eine vorbestellt und wollte mal fragen wie dein Eindruck war? Leistung, Kühlung, Optik () und mit welchem Netzteil die betrieben wurde.
Vor allem wundert mich bei dem Layout, dass die vorderen VRMs scheinbar nicht gekühlt werden? Also beim 8auer Video sah das zumindest so aus.

Mal sehen ob ich morgen noch eine 6800 XT bestelle und dann mal sehe, welche zuerst ankommt. Aber nur wenn der Preis passt. 800€ war meine Schmerzgrenze, die habe ich mit der STRIX schon leicht gerissen (aua).


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. November 2020)

an CPU-limit habe ich auch gedacht aber es werden nur 2kerne immer wieder auf knapp 4.3GHz gefahren (4.6GHz wären möglich) die anderen 22 idlen vor sich hin..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einer gefühlten Ewigkeit eine vorbestellt


Ich auch. 

_Das_ war mein Eindruck ...

Edit: Mich haben ehrlich gesagt auch die Lüfter angesprochen, die für mich n Tick netter als die der TUF aussahen(größer?) und auch gleichmäßig und nicht so komisch, wie bei der Gigabyte mit diesem Haken drin, der eigentlich für die 3090 Brücke vorgesehen war und außerdem mochte ich meine 1080Ti Strix OC und hab mir gedacht, dass die einzelnen Komponenten in der Strix OC auch hochwertig sind, da auch für mehr Power ausgelegt, so gesehen evtl. noch n Tick stabiler im Fall der Fälle, gerade auch wenn man mal n bisschen tüfteln will, was ich schon machen möchte, auch wenn es witzlos is, weil ich die dann eh harmloser laufen lassen werde und überhaupt ist dieser Satz schon viel zu lang und muss mal langsam beendet werden, da es eine Unsitte ist, Sätze mit lauter "unds" in's Endlose zu ziehen, Punkt. 


edit2: Ganz nebenbei bin ich da etwas "speziell" und ich würde da nicht unbedingt von mir abgucken, wenn ich jemand anders wäre. 
Will auch nicht nur für Asus Werbung machen, oder so. Eigentlich is die Gigabyte Gaming OC z.B. auch ganz gut(gefällt mir aber einfach optisch nicht), oder diese MSI irgendwas mit 3 X oder so, welche glaube ich sehr leise ist/sein kann, was mir eigentlich auch gefällt.
Hier und da haben mich halt kleine Details gestört, was aber für normale Zocker total unwichtig ist.
Auch war der Aufpreis bei meiner Bestellung zwischen TUF OC und Strix OC glaub ich nur 50-60€. Geht ...

Also allgemein: Andere Karten sind auch toll !


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> an CPU-limit habe ich auch gedacht aber es werden nur 2kerne immer wieder auf knapp 4.3GHz gefahren (4.6GHz wären möglich) die anderen 22 idlen vor sich hin..


Merkste was? 
Da werden kaum Kerne genutzt, da nutzen dir 24 threads nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich morgen noch eine 6800 XT bestelle


Ja, mach das.
Die Karte soll ja sehr vergleichbar sein, in der Basisleistung, oder angeblich bis WQHD sogar stärker, da die wohl die Basisleistung besser auf die Straße bringen können(als Ampere, welche mit ihrem Profi-getune etwas überlastet sind  ). Wie gesagt ... angeblich. Mal schaun, was die Tests sagen. Is sicher ne gute Karte. Vor allem mit 16GB.

Wenn ich ne Radeon kaufen wollte, würde ich aber versuchen sehr, sehr schnell zu sein und eine zu UVP zu bekommen, denn es könnte durchaus möglich sein, dass die Karten schnell vergriffen sind und dann das gleiche Spiel wie bei Ampere los geht, von wegen Scalper Preise der Händler.


JoM79 schrieb:


> Da werden kaum Kerne genutzt, da nutzen dir 24 threads nicht.


Sieht nach DX11 aus. 

Und @Spinal
PS: Die Radeons sollen auch saugeil zu OCen sein.  


edit: Wenn ich nicht so ein G-sync Fan wäre, würde ich wohl auch versuchen eine 6800 XT zu kriegen. Aber evtl. später ein Custom Modell. Hab gehört die Referenz-Teile sollen nicht die leisesten sein ... angeblich. Wie gesagt: unabhängige Tests checken.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Was bietet dir Gsync denn, was dir freesync nicht bietet?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. November 2020)

war teuer und hat er bereits xD


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Du warst nicht gefragt.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (17. November 2020)

Wenn die 3060 Ti wirklich das leistet und tatsächlich 399€ kostet fände ich das durchaus attraktiv, würde für mich als normalo eine gute Wqhd Karte sein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was bietet dir Gsync denn, was dir freesync nicht bietet?



Nutze G-sync schon jahrelang.
Damals fand ich gut, dass ich bei G-sync einen gewissen Standard habe.

Z.B. nativ *immer* ab ca. 30-35Hz bis open End des Monitors(ohne lfc).
Bei freesync war das anfangs ein einziges Chaos, wo man dann immer speziell in's Kleingedruckte des Monitors schauen musste, ab welcher unteren Hz Zahl das funktionierte(nativ). Mal waren es 48Hz, mal sogar deutlich über 50.
Das fand ich shice. 

Zuerst hatte ich einen 100Hz G-sync Monitor und dann wollte ich einen 32" 144Hz VA G-sync Monitor, aber wieder herkömmlich in 16:9, anstatt zuerst 21:9.
Da war die Auswahl sehr, sehr gering an sehr guten Geräten, genau nach meinem Geschmack, mit den wichtigen Details, wo ich drauf geguckt hab.

Ich hab dazu TFT central und Prad gecheckt(und weitere) und hab einen schönen Monitor für mich gefunden, mit dem ich zufrieden war(war auch trotz G-sync gar nicht so teuer). Der funzte auch mit meiner Nvidia Karte(G-sync halt).
Nun hab ich den Monitor und suche dazu ne passende GPU(hab gesucht, da ich für ne 80er Ampere bis 880€ ausgeben wollte).

Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr mit freesync befasst, da mir das auch zu durcheinander war. Die Qualität der Geräte mit freesync schwankte für mich scheinbar auch stark, auch mit diesem "G-sync compatibel".
Brauchte ich mich aber auch nicht weiter mit befassen, da ich meinen Monitor ja bereits habe und (sehr) zufrieden damit bin.

Sprich: Aktuell sage ich nicht G-sync ist besser, als freesync. Ich befasse mich damit einfach nicht, weil nicht nötig.
Eine 6800 XT wird ja auch in ähnlicher Preisregion liegen, wie die 3080. Jedenfalls nicht 600€ billiger(was mein Monitor auch mit G-sync ca. gekostet hat). So gesehen juckt mich das auch nicht sonderlich.

Also noch mal klar: Es kann sein, dass freesync mit den Jahren auch sehr, sehr gut ist. Sag ich gar nix gegen.
Befasse ich mich aktuell aber gar nicht mit.
So gesehen weiß ich nicht, ob G-sync aktuell "besser" ist, als freesync. Kann sein, dass die gleich gezogen haben. Vor allem die teureren Freesync Geräte sollen mittlerweile angeblich gleich gut sein, wie bessere G-sync Monitore.
Aber eben auch die etwas teureren. Billig(z.B. bis 150€) is nun mal meist billig. 

Kurz: Deine Frage stellt sich für mich nicht.
bzw. Ich behaupte nicht, dass mir G-sync aktuell noch mehr bietet, als freesync.

Hatte den Monitor halt und bin zufrieden damit. Funzt toll !  


RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> war teuer und *hat er bereits* xD


Yep.


----------



## Spinal (17. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ja, mach das.
> Die Karte soll ja sehr vergleichbar sein, in der Basisleistung, oder angeblich bis WQHD sogar stärker, da die wohl die Basisleistung besser auf die Straße bringen können(als Ampere, welche mit ihrem Profi-getune etwas überlastet sind  ). Wie gesagt ... angeblich. Mal schaun, was die Tests sagen. Is sicher ne gute Karte. Vor allem mit 16GB.
> 
> Wenn ich ne Radeon kaufen wollte, würde ich aber versuchen sehr, sehr schnell zu sein und eine zu UVP zu bekommen, denn es könnte durchaus möglich sein, dass die Karten schnell vergriffen sind und dann das gleiche Spiel wie bei Ampere los geht, von wegen Scalper Preise der Händler.
> ...


Also hattest du die Strix und hast sie wieder verkauft?
Ich habe mit meiner 1080 Strix gute Erfahrung gemacht und die TUF hätte ich als Einstiegsmodell nicht so stark eingeschätzt. Aber anscheinend ist die richtig gut. Nun denn, fand den Aufpreis auch erträglich und hab die Stix vorbestellt.

Die 6800XT werde ich versuchen schnell zu bestellen morgen, dumm nur das ich zum Releasezeitpunkt einen Termin habe  Aber das muss ich irgendwie geregelt bekommen.
Finde die 3080 schon super, nur die 10 GB geben mir etwas zu denken. Aber so lange es keine unabhängigen Tests zur 6800XT gibt werde ich die Bestellung nicht stornieren.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also hattest du die Strix und hast sie wieder verkauft?


Willst du mich "necken" ? Nein. Wie so viele bin ich einer *der ewig Wartenden*. 
(3080)

Oder meinst du jetzt die *10*80Ti ? Ja, die hatte ich in der Tat. Meine bisherige Lieblings GPU. 
Lief astrein, schnell, kühl und leise. Bis zum Schluss, bevor ich sie vertickt hab, auf Ebay.
Damit hab ich die Hälfte der 3080 Strix OC schon wieder drin.


Spinal schrieb:


> und die TUF hätte ich als Einstiegsmodell nicht so stark eingeschätzt. *Aber anscheinend ist die richtig gut*.


Ja, *sogar klasse* diesmal(vom Kühler). Hatten wohl irgendwie was gut zu machen.
Mir gefallen nur die Lüfter einfach nicht so, wie die der Strix und dazu hat die Strix OC halt noch n paar nette Möglichkeiten(mehr).


Spinal schrieb:


> Die 6800XT werde ich versuchen schnell zu bestellen morgen


Viel, viel Glück !


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (17. November 2020)

Sagt mal wird die 3070 überhaupt mal wieder zur Uvp zu haben sein? Dann könnte man eventuell auch ne 2080 Ti für 400€ bekommen. Wobei ne 2080Ti für 500€ ja eigentlich ne bessere 3070 ist oder nicht?


----------



## cimenTo (17. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Sagt mal wird die 3070 überhaupt mal wieder zur Uvp zu haben sein? Dann könnte man eventuell auch ne 2080 Ti für 400€ bekommen. Wobei ne 2080Ti für 500€ ja eigentlich ne bessere 3070 ist oder nicht?



Sie war vorhin mehrere Minuten zu haben für 499€ auf Notebooksbilliger.
Auch die 3080 gabs wohl. Die 3090 gabs auch. Also alle 3 als Founders Edition.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (17. November 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Sie war vorhin mehrere Minuten zu haben für 499€ auf Notebooksbilliger.
> Auch die 3080 gabs wohl. Die 3090 gabs auch. Also alle 3 als Founders Edition.


Echt? Man, ich verpass das jedes mal -.- Gibts dafür so einen "Alarmknopf"?
Wobei mich die FE nicht sonderlich interessiert aufgrund des Stromanschlusses


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. November 2020)

4 Games Just Got Faster With The Addition Of NVIDIA DLSS
					

Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War, War Thunder, Enlisted, and Ready or Not add performance-enhancing NVIDIA DLSS technology, giving GeForce gamers the definitive experience.



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## cimenTo (17. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Echt? Man, ich verpass das jedes mal -.- Gibts dafür so einen "Alarmknopf"?
> Wobei mich die FE nicht sonderlich interessiert aufgrund des Stromanschlusses



Leider gibt es anscheinend keine Möglichkeit erinnert zu werden. Habe es rein zufällig gesehen als ich mal auf die Nvidia Page geschaut habe.



			https://www.nvidia.com/de-de/shop/geforce/gpu/?page=1&limit=9&locale=de-de&category=GPU&gpu=RTX%203070


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2020)

Puhhh Leute, vllt sollte ich doch lieber auf die 3080Ti warten, wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue...





__





						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

wenn das so wäre, würde amd erst garnicht den Infinity Cache aufwand geben, und weiter auf hbm2e setzen.  denn die monster daten mit 128 rops und 80 cu und dann si bandbreite limitiert bei amd gpu ? never !!!




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Puhhh Leute, vllt sollte ich doch lieber auf die 3080Ti warten, wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn du sehr viel Wert auf RT legst vllt schon

in Watch Dogs is es wohl auch noch broken xD





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1328749642385940481

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: ach, das hatteste ja schon gepostet


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2020)

Das Problem ist, wenn du die GPU 3 Jahre rum behälst, wirst du in der Zeit viele RT Games sehen, also ich hab keine Böcke ordentlich zu buttern und dann innerhalb dieser 3 Jahre massive Abstriche zu machen...
Da sind 30-50% Differenz und das ist noch ohne DLSS.

Am besten erstmal abwarten und schauen was die Tests ergeben...
Dann warte ich halt bis Januar, auch kein Problem, die GT 730 läuft ja^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. November 2020)

jo, mal kucken wie es morgen aussieht

und vllt liegt Inline RT Navi ja auch mehr

da wird wohl Cyberpunk der erste Test für

Edit: oder vllt Dirt 5


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> wenn du die GPU 3 Jahre rum behälst, wirst du in der Zeit viele RT Games sehen, also ich hab keine Böcke ordentlich zu buttern und dann innerhalb dieser 3 Jahre massive Abstriche zu machen...
> Da sind *30-50% Differenz und das ist noch ohne DLSS*.


What ?

Scheint doch ne gute Idee zu sein, bei meiner Bestellung zu bleiben. 

Aber jetzt mal echt. Wenn man gern mal RT antesten will, scheint es durchaus Sinn zu machen, dann vielleicht doch eher Ampere zu nutzen.
Andererseits ... falls es einem nicht so wichtig ist, kann man auch Radeons nehmen.
Oder falls einem Speicher wichtig ist für 4k.

Aber wer zockt schon 4k ? Und war es nicht auch ein Argument, dass mit RT noch mehr Speicher gebraucht wird ? Aber wozu dann, wenn es auf den Radeons eh nicht so dolle is ?
Dann braucht man auch das Plus an Speicher nicht.


----------



## HisN (17. November 2020)

<-- zockt in 4K/144hz, (bzw. seit 6 Jahren in 4K). Entsprechende Monitore gibts ja inzwischen^^


----------



## tinykitten (17. November 2020)

4K/120hz hier.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

@HisN
@tinykitten
Ok, ok ! Peace !  

Ich lass die 4k/UHD Zocker mal besser in Ruhe. 
Nix für ungut.

Sollte mich dahingehend(4k/UHD) mit Äußerungen mal besser bremsen. 
Vielleicht auch in andere Richtungen. Sicherlich ... wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.

Wie heißt es ? Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung ? 

Besser spät, als nie.


cimenTo schrieb:


> Sie war vorhin *mehrere Minuten zu haben für 499€ auf Notebooksbilliger.*
> Auch die 3080 gabs wohl.


Echt jetzt ?
(Danke für den Tipp !  )

Da hab ich bisher noch gar nicht geguckt. Immer nur auf der Asus Webpage, oder bei Cyberport, weil dort die preise noch relativ humane Early adopter Preise, bzw. normale Preise waren.

Der hier vorher angesprochene Alternate "Outlet-Schnäppchenpreis" hat mir aber echt die Halsadern anschwillen lassen.

Guck mal hier @Gurdi 

Auch ein erhöhter early adopter Preis, aber nix outlet Schnäppchen ! Trotzdem über 100€ billiger, als der Outlet Schnäppchen Preis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



               ^
Datt da oben is *TEUER !* Nur mal so ...

Was is denn dann das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnäppchen ?
Schnäppchen am Ar... ! 


PS: Ich wart lieber weiter auf meine Strix OC.    Dauert zwar ... aber wenigstens "nur" für 873€.


----------



## Tony103 (17. November 2020)

Seit 1080er Ära .. Full HD > UHD  > UHD > WQHD > UHD > WQHD > WQHD > UHD....
Jetzt bleibe ich erst mal bei UHD in 27 Zoll und 120Hz, das kann die 3080er einigermaßen gut befeuern.
Wobei ich kein großer Fan von nativem UHD bin, ist mir oft zu scharf.. Ich mag lieber DLSS, WQHD mit Multisampling, oder verringerte Renderauflösung mit Hoher Kantenglättung. Dadurch wirkt das Bild irgendwie plastischer und natürlicher.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

Zu scharf wirkt tatsächlich manchmal, wie soll ich sagen ... "zu künstlich".
Hatte das ein mal in einem Spiel, wo ich dann extra etwas Schärfe rausgenommen habe, nur ganz leicht. Nicht dass es zu blurry wurde, aber halt nicht mehr so extrem scharf. Das sah komisch aus, sonst.

(Vielleicht Gewohnheitssache)


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (17. November 2020)

Alternate wird auch immer dreister


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Stell dir vor du wärst einer der größten Versender für Computer Hardware in Deutschland und willst ordentlich Kohle machen. 
Was Dan passiert siehst du ja.


----------



## cimenTo (17. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ?
> (Danke für den Tipp !  )
> 
> Da hab ich bisher noch gar nicht geguckt. Immer nur auf der Asus Webpage, oder bei Cyberport, weil dort die preise noch relativ humane Early adopter Preise, bzw. normale Preise waren.



Habe die Founders Edition der 3 Karten bisjetzt nur bei Notebooksbilliger gesehen. Über die Nvidia Seite kommt man dort hin sofern sie verfügbar ist. Woanders noch nie gesehen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

Ja.
Allgemein bestelle ich auch eher Custom Karten. Die gibt's da ja _auch_ ab und an, wie ich gesehen habe.
Je nach Verfügbarkeit.
Mehr Anbieter sind nie verkehrt und mehr Auswahl.


----------



## Xaphyr (17. November 2020)

Tony103 schrieb:


> Seit 1080er Ära .. Full HD > UHD  > UHD > WQHD > UHD > WQHD > WQHD > UHD....
> Jetzt bleibe ich erst mal bei UHD in 27 Zoll und 120Hz, das kann die 3080er einigermaßen gut befeuern.
> Wobei ich kein großer Fan von nativem UHD bin, ist mir oft zu scharf.. Ich mag lieber DLSS, WQHD mit Multisampling, oder verringerte Renderauflösung mit Hoher Kantenglättung. Dadurch wirkt das Bild irgendwie plastischer und natürlicher.


8 Monitore in viereinhalb Jahren? Was zur Hölle treibst du?


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> 8 Monitore in viereinhalb Jahren? Was zur Hölle treibst du?


Genau, warum so wenig?


----------



## Snoopy69 (17. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Aber wer zockt schon 4k ?


Ich auch...
4K/144Hz/HDR


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. November 2020)

Was frag ich auch so doof ?  Hab's ja nich anders verdient.

Allgemein: Ja, gut ... es zocken doch mehr in 4k, als ich dachte.


----------



## JoM79 (17. November 2020)

Ich würde ja UHD sagen....
Hier im Forum sind sowieso mehr Leute mit hoher Auflösung am Monitor vorhanden.
Die Mehrheit ist dann doch eher bei FHD.


----------



## pietcux (17. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Was frag ich auch so doof ?  Hab's ja nich anders verdient.
> 
> Allgemein: Ja, gut ... es zocken doch mehr in 4k, als ich dachte.


Ich nicht! Mir ist 4k zu aufwendig zu rendern. Bin mehr der Ultra Settings Zocker. Und mir ist 31,5 Zoll 1440P fein genug aufgelöst. Also du bist bei weitem nicht alleine, nur hier tummeln sich recht viele 4k Zocker, was für eine Überraschung.


----------



## Tony103 (18. November 2020)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> 8 Monitore in viereinhalb Jahren? Was zur Hölle treibst du?


Jaa waren ein paar Nieten dabei... 2 waren nach kurzer Zeit defekt.
Mein Fazit nach dem Durchtesten; IPS, UHD, 120Hz + und 27 Zoll liefern das beste Bild für meinen Anwedungsbereich; Zocken und Arbeiten in grafischen Anwendungen.


pietcux schrieb:


> mir ist 31,5 Zoll 1440P fein genug aufgelöst


Wenn du dich mal an UHD gewöhnt hast und dir dann so was wieder auf den Tisch hinstellst fallen dir erst mal die Augen raus..


----------



## Snoopy69 (18. November 2020)

Also, wenn ich von 4K zu 1440p wechseln muss (wegen zu wenig fps in 4K), dann sehe ich schon einen Unterschied. Was für mich überhaupt nicht mehr geht ist FHD

Und abgesehen von der Auflösung...
Ohne HDR geht auch nicht mehr


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

NVIDIA enables DLSS in four new games, with up to 120% performance boost - VideoCardz.com
					

While AMD is busy launching new graphics cards, NVIDIA is focusing on its AI-powered super resolution technology.  NVIDIA DLSS in four new games NVIDIA Deep Learning Super Sampling (DLSS) makes the GPUs render fewer frames than necessary. Using artificial intelligence and highly sophisticated...




					videocardz.com


----------



## pietcux (18. November 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich von 4K zu 1440p wechseln muss (wegen zu wenig fps in 4K), dann sehe ich schon einen Unterschied. Was für mich überhaupt nicht mehr geht ist FHD
> 
> Und abgesehen von der Auflösung...
> Ohne HDR geht auch nicht mehr


Die Kunst ist einfach komplett die Finger von 4k wegzulassen. Dann weiß ich nicht ob ich es vermisse. Bin auch erst spät auf 1440p gewechselt. Ich finde Raytracing und Ultra Einstellungen wichtiger.


----------



## DaHell63 (18. November 2020)

Da ich DLSS ein super Feature finde, habe ich mal meine GTX 1080Ti verkauft. Die gekaufte RTX 3070
ersetzt jetzt erstmal die RTX 2070 super meiner Frau und wandert  in meinen PC.
Bis es Karten zu kaufen gibt, die mir vorschweben und ohne Händler- Aufschlag, reicht die erstmal.


----------



## Snoopy69 (18. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Die Kunst ist einfach komplett die Finger von 4k wegzulassen. Dann weiß ich nicht ob ich es vermisse. Bin auch erst spät auf 1440p gewechselt. Ich finde Raytracing und Ultra Einstellungen wichtiger.


Ich will alles, solange ich es mir leisten kann


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. November 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ich will alles, solange ich es mir leisten kann


Mit _der_ Einstellung hätte ich auch schon längst ne 3080. 

Vielleicht muss ich meine Taktik neu überdenken und auch nach anderen Karten schauen.

Was mich stutzig macht ... weder bei PCGH, noch bei Hardware Unboxed, oder Gamers Nexus, gibt es bisher einen Test der 3080 Strix OC. Kommt mir fast so vor, als wenn die Karte erst später kommt.
Glaub bei CB hab ich auch keinen Test der 3080 Strix OC gesehen.

Mal nach Karten auf Lager schauen.
Aber von meinem Wunschpreis kann ich mich da glaub ich verabschieden. 
Early adopter halt ...

_Wenn_ mal was auf Lager is, wie jetzt gerade, _dann_ gleich 1000€. :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ne "Palit". In Übeloptik.  

Neee ... da kann ich mich nich zu überwinden.

Dann schau ich doch lieber Richtung TUF. Die is sehr simpel und einfach von der Optik, hat aber n Spitzenkühler diesmal.

Die wollte ich eigentlich auch zuerst haben, wegen dem Extra-Speicherriegelkühler, welcher mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen hat.

Gerade die GDDR6x Riegel können durchaus recht warm werden(dürfen sie aber auch).

Wenn man die Karte länger behalten möchte, könnte das ja interessant sein.

Ach ...

Mal schaun ...

Vielleicht gibt's ja ab morgen plötzlich viel mehr 3080 verfügbar, wenn die Radeons gestartet sind. 


edit:

Ui ... ne MSI 3x soll doch sehr leise sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwar unter 1000€, aber immer noch recht happig.
Mal gucken, wenn die Karten Richtung 950 auf Lager sind ...

Ne TUF OC wär natürlich nice, als Alternative für die Strix OC.

Aber wenn einer ne MSI will ... die hier is gerade verfügbar(*ab Lager!*). Aber halt nich billig.


----------



## pietcux (18. November 2020)

Du hast nix zu verlieren, ruf den Händler doch einfach mal an. Hat bei mir auch geklappt. Ich war wohl nett genug. Hab am Tag nach meinem Anruf die Versandmitteilung bekommen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. November 2020)

Bei Cyberport ? Mir haben sie gesagt, es geht nur nach Bestelleingang, ganz strikt.
Hatte ja schon angerufen.

Is ja eigentlich auch genau ok so. 
Nur können die halt nix machen, wenn sie keine Strix OC bekommen.

TUFs haben die glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (18. November 2020)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden dass die besten Costums wohl die Asus Strix und die Msi sind? Zwecks Kühlung und Lautstärke?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. November 2020)

Zu der Strix gibt's kaum Tests. Die wollt ich einfach haben.
Die MSI Trio X soll wohl leise sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und die TUF hat diesen Extrakühler für die Speicherriegel, den ich sehr gut finde, auch gute Kühlleistung und somit auch im Quiet BIOS schön leise.
Die MSI war glaub ich lautstärketechnisch ab Werk direkt schon sehr leise, auch ohne extra Quiet Mode.

Alles ohne Gewähr und besser selber nachprüfen in Testvideos.

Zu der "Ventus" weiß ich nix(ob vergleichbar mit Trio X), von MSI.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FRlFauKtjCA:587

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"extremly quiet" sagt er da, also sehr(extrem) leise.


----------



## cimenTo (18. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Zu der Strix gibt's kaum Tests. Die wollt ich einfach haben.



Also wenn ich auf Youtube suche, dann kommen einige Ergebnisse. Auch von großen Youtubern.


----------



## Tony103 (18. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Zwecks Kühlung und Lautstärke


Gigabyte / Aorus sind auch ziemlich gut, auch beim Boosten.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (18. November 2020)

Bei der 3080 gehts ja noch, die 3x von Msi bei der 3070 sieht aber schrecklich aus, wo bei der Backplate einfach die hälfte fehlt


----------



## Spinal (18. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Bei Cyberport ? Mir haben sie gesagt, es geht nur nach Bestelleingang, ganz strikt.
> Hatte ja schon angerufen.
> 
> Is ja eigentlich auch genau ok so.
> ...


 Wir haben viel gemeinsam, hab meine 3080 Strix OC auch da bestellt. Hatte auch mal angerufen, aber die konnten/wollten gar nix sagen. Weder wieviele Bestellungen eingegangen sind noch sonst was. Aber für den Preis "muss" ich die Bestellung einfach offen lassen.

Aber gleich erstmal sehen wie gut die Radeons sind. Eine 6800 XT Nitro fände ich auch sehr nice  Aber nach den Gerüchten zu urteilen wird die Verfügbarkeit genau so grottig sein und die Customs kommen erst nächste Woche.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. November 2020)

Naja ... hab auch noch nicht storniert, da der Preis sehr ok war.
Nur was nutzt mir das, wenn ich die Karte gern langsam mal hätte ? 

Überlege gerade n kleinen Aufpreis in Kauf zu nehmen, für ne gute Karte auf Lager/sofort.  
Aber halt nix für 950€ +, oder sogar 1000€.
Nee.
Will aber langsam den PC echt fertig haben.
Bei nächster vertretbaren Gelegenheit schlag ich zu.
Gern TUF OC.


----------



## cimenTo (18. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Naja ... hab auch noch nicht storniert, da der Preis sehr ok war.
> Nur was nutzt mir das, wenn ich die Karte gern langsam mal hätte ?
> 
> Überlege gerade n kleinen Aufpreis in Kauf zu nehmen, für ne gute Karte auf Lager/sofort.
> ...











						Grafikkarte GIGABYTE GeForce RTX™ 3080 Vision OC 10GB (GV-N3080VISION OC-10GD) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) | MediaMarkt
					

GIGABYTE GeForce RTX™ 3080 Vision OC 10GB (GV-N3080VISION OC-10GD) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen. J




					www.mediamarkt.de
				




Reicht dir die?


----------



## tinykitten (18. November 2020)

@ChrisMK72 Media Markt/Saturn bzw. der ASUS Webshop sind wohl die besten Anlaufstellen für ASUS Karten im Moment. Distill/Twitter etc. hilft; bei dem Weg nehm ich mal an das du eine vernünftige Karte um einiges früher kriegst als wenn du auf Cyberport wartest.









						Grafikkarte ASUS GeForce RTX™ 3080 TUF Gaming OC 10GB (90YV0FB1-M0NM00) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) | MediaMarkt
					

ASUS GeForce RTX™ 3080 TUF Gaming OC 10GB (90YV0FB1-M0NM00) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen. Jetzt be




					www.mediamarkt.de
				











						Grafikkarte ASUS GeForce RTX™ 3080 ROG Strix Gaming OC 10GB (90YV0FA1-M0NM00) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) | MediaMarkt
					

ASUS GeForce RTX™ 3080 ROG Strix Gaming OC 10GB (90YV0FA1-M0NM00) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen. Je




					www.mediamarkt.de
				











						ASUS Onlineshop
					

Verbessertes Design ✓ NVIDIA Ampere Streaming-Multiprozessoren ✓ rekordverdächtiger Kühlleistung ✓ Axial-Tech-Lüfterdesign ▻ Jetzt kaufen!




					webshop.asus.com
				











						ASUS Onlineshop
					

Verbessertes Design ✓ NVIDIA Ampere Streaming-Multiprozessoren ✓ rekordverdächtiger Kühlleistung ✓ Axial-Tech-Lüfterdesign ▻ Jetzt kaufen!




					webshop.asus.com


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. November 2020)

Danke, für den Tipp!
Is eigentlich geil.

Aber ich halt mal weiter meine Augen auf, ob ich nicht doch die TUF OC kriege, wenn schon nicht die Strix OC.

Is aber sicher auch ne gute Karte, was ich so gehört hab.
Danke, aber ich schau selber mal weiter ...

Vielleicht gefällt sie ja jemand anders hier.
Der Preis is schon ganz gut(für die aktuelle Lage). 

PS: Wär' ich jetzt nicht schon wieder so auf die TUF OC fixiert, würd' ich die sofort nehmen. Die Gigabyte Gaming OC soll allgemein auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2020)

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von den OC Karten. Die sind den Aufpreis nicht wert. Ein guter Kühler ist - wenn man nicht auf eine WaKü setzt - das einzige, worauf es m.E. ankommt.


----------



## cimenTo (18. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Danke, für den Tipp!
> Is eigentlich geil.
> 
> Aber ich halt mal weiter meine Augen auf, ob ich nicht doch die TUF OC kriege, wenn schon nicht die Strix OC.
> ...



Alles klar. Kein Ding. Ist halt aktuell verfügbar, deshalb der Vorschlag.


----------



## haii91 (18. November 2020)

Gestern habe ich meine Zotac 3080 von Cyperport erhalten und eigentlich war ich wegen der Marke nicht so begeistert, aber als ich den Boostakt und Verbrauch gesehen habe, glaube ich, gefällt sie mir ganz gut. Boostet ohne Übertakten auf 1920 Mhz und der Stromverbrauch liegt auch nur bei 315 W  .

Nächste Anhaltsstelle CPU upgrade^^.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (18. November 2020)

haii91 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich meine Zotac 3080 von Cyperport erhalten und eigentlich war ich wegen der Marke nicht so begeistert, aber als ich den Boostakt und Verbrauch gesehen habe, glaube ich, gefällt sie mir ganz gut. Boostet ohne Übertakten auf 1920 Mhz und der Stromverbrauch liegt auch nur bei 315 W  .
> 
> Nächste Anhaltsstelle CPU upgrade^^.


Wie ist die Lautstärke bei Zotac?


----------



## haii91 (18. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Wie ist die Lautstärke bei Zotac?


Kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich ANC Kopfhörer benutze. 
Aber auf jeden Fall nicht lauter als meine alte 1080 Ti Sc Black Edition als ich für paar Sekunden meine KH abgelegt habe.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn du die GPU 3 Jahre rum behälst, wirst du in der Zeit viele RT Games sehen, also ich hab keine Böcke ordentlich zu buttern und dann innerhalb dieser 3 Jahre massive Abstriche zu machen...
> Da sind 30-50% Differenz und das ist noch ohne DLSS.
> 
> Am besten erstmal abwarten und schauen was die Tests ergeben...
> Dann warte ich halt bis Januar, auch kein Problem, die GT 730 läuft ja^^


nachdem was ich jetzt so gesehen habe ... definitiv warten xD


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> nachdem was ich jetzt so gesehen habe ... definitiv warten xD


Bei den Preisen aktuell sowieso.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. November 2020)

Moin, 

haben ja alle den selben Treiber. Ich spiele gerade Halo 4 und hier und da stört mich das AA. Irgendwie will mein TV nicht so richtig mit DSR klarkommen und kann nur UHD spielen. Kann ich irgendwie AA oder MSAA erzwingen? Habe bereits probiert mit 8xMSAA=passiert nichts. AA Einstellungen erweitern oder überschreiben ändert auch nichts. Wäre dankbar für Tips oder Ähnliches.

Grüße


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (18. November 2020)

Gigabyte Aorus rtx 3070 knapp 800€, unglaublich...


----------



## HODENGNOM (18. November 2020)

Ok die 6800XT ist jetzt doch nicht so krass wie gehypt....gut aber nicht mega.
Hab mir nochmal die Datenblätter angesehn, da wird die 6900xt auch nicht so krass sein.
Klar besser im PL aber... Wurst

Bin froh mit meiner 3090FE


----------



## Spinal (18. November 2020)

Die 3090 ist auch aktuell das beste Paket, einziger kritikpunkt der Stromverbrauch und natürlich der Preis.
Sogar die Verfügbarkeit ist mittlerweile einigermaßen brauchbar. Aber ich muss sagen, mir ist sie einfach zu teuer. Hab schon ein paar mal überlegt sie dennoch zu holen, aber eigentlich spiele ich so wenig, dass eine 3080/6800 XT schon Overkill wäre.

Aber ich finde die 3090 interessanter als eine mutmaßliche 6900 XT. Die werden sicher auch nicht unter 1200 Euro zu haben sein und da würde ich für die RT Leistung und sogar nochmal mehr VRAM und vermutlich auch mehr Leistung das Geld noch draufzahlen.


----------



## Ikarius (18. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Die 3090 ist auch aktuell das beste Paket, einziger kritikpunkt der Stromverbrauch und natürlich der Preis.
> Sogar die Verfügbarkeit ist mittlerweile einigermaßen brauchbar. Aber ich muss sagen, mir ist sie einfach zu teuer. Hab schon ein paar mal überlegt sie dennoch zu holen, aber eigentlich spiele ich so wenig, dass eine 3080/6800 XT schon Overkill wäre.
> 
> Aber ich finde die 3090 interessanter als eine mutmaßliche 6900 XT. Die werden sicher auch nicht unter 1200 Euro zu haben sein und da würde ich für die RT Leistung und sogar nochmal mehr VRAM und vermutlich auch mehr Leistung das Geld noch draufzahlen.


Seh ich auch so. Meine 3090 FE kommt morgen.


----------



## blautemple (18. November 2020)

Ein kleiner Ghettomod bis EK endlich die Strix Backplate gefixt hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



If it looks stupid but works it ain't stupid.


----------



## HODENGNOM (18. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Ghettomod bis EK endlich die Strix Backplate gefixt hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UI auch nice. So ist sie zwar äußerlich ein Winzling aber ...wie ist dein Takt? Geht sicher gut ab.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Ghettomod


Da fällt mir spontan der Spruch ein: "Wenn du willst, dass etwas ordentlich gemacht wird, mach's selbst."


----------



## blautemple (18. November 2020)

HODENGNOM schrieb:


> UI auch nice. So ist sie zwar äußerlich ein Winzling aber ...wie ist dein Takt? Geht sicher gut ab.





			https://www.3dmark.com/spy/15276504
		

Da dürfte aber noch mehr gehen, das war nur Quick and Dirty.

Leider ist der GPU Score mit AMD deutlich schlechter. Mit dem vorherigen 10900K war der bei deutlich niedriger Takt schon gleichwertig: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/15102625


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

Es hat nicht noch irgendjemand einen Geheimtipp auf welcher Seite man noch eine 3070/80 halbwegs nahe zur uvp bekommen kann?


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (19. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Es hat nicht noch irgendjemand einen Geheimtipp auf welcher Seite man noch eine 3070/80 halbwegs nahe zur uvp bekommen kann?im Asus Shop waren vorhin 3070 und 90er verfügbar.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

Sehe es gerade, leider nur für 599€


----------



## ZakMc (19. November 2020)

Weiß jemand was in der neuen Bios Version für die Gainward Phoenix gefixt wurde?


----------



## RavionHD (19. November 2020)

So, ich bekomme am Dienstag endlich auch eine RTX 3080, nämlich die Palit GamingPro OC.
Für 840 Euro...
Damit zahle ich etwa 70-80 Euro mehr, aber ich habe wirklich keine Lust monatelang zu warten um eventuell diese 70-80 Euro zu sparen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Damit zahle ich etwa 70-80 Euro mehr, aber ich habe wirklich keine Lust monatelang zu warten um eventuell diese 70-80 Euro zu sparen.



Das kann ich gerade extrem gut nachvollziehen. 

Im Moment isses echt gerade etwas bekloppt.
Glaub ich werde nie wieder vorher meine Karte verticken, bevor ich die neue hab.

Hoffe mal meine bestellte TUF OC trudelt zum Wochenende bei mir ein(dann kann ich die Strix OC stornieren).

Zum "Scalperpreis", aber mir reicht die Warterei ebenfalls.
Will die Kiste endlich fertig haben.

Besser den Aufpreis jetzt als Lehrgeld zahlen(und den Fehler nicht wiederholen), als bis in 2021 rein weiter warten. Hab da keinen bock mehr drauf, auf die Warterei mit Ungewissheit, ob irgendwann mal ne Karte kommt, oder nicht.


----------



## cimenTo (19. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> So, ich bekomme am Dienstag endlich auch eine RTX 3080, nämlich die Palit GamingPro OC.
> Für 840 Euro...
> Damit zahle ich etwa 70-80 Euro mehr, aber ich habe wirklich keine Lust monatelang zu warten um eventuell diese 70-80 Euro zu sparen.



Sind aber 140€ mehr wenn man die 699€ nimmt. ^^
Das Problem ist halt, dass dieser Aufpreis quasi das Geld für das neue Netzteil ist bei vielen.


----------



## Minalion (19. November 2020)

Ich muss leider auch sagen sobald Cyberpunk raus ist und ich eine für 900€ finde werde ich mir eine zulegen.  Mit der 1080 ti werde ich mir das nicht antun 😂😂

First World Problems ftw


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

Was geht eigentlich hier ab das hier alle Hardware nur wegen diesem Cyberpunk kaufen?! Wird das das Jahrhundertspiel oder was?


----------



## RavionHD (19. November 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Sind aber 140€ mehr wenn man die 699€ nimmt. ^^
> Das Problem ist halt, dass dieser Aufpreis quasi das Geld für das neue Netzteil ist bei vielen.


UVP für die Karte in Deutschland liegt bei 739 Euro, in Österteich durch die höhere MwSt bei etwa 750 Euro, also effektiv habe ich 90 Euro darüber gezahlt.
Wobei UVP selbst bei normaler Verfügbarkeit ohnehin kaum gegeben ist...
Das ist es mir aber allemal wert dass ich über die kalte Jahreszeit ordentlich spielen kann und nicht erst ab März wo die Verfügbarkeit normal sein soll.


----------



## Minalion (19. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Was geht eigentlich hier ab das hier alle Hardware nur wegen diesem Cyberpunk kaufen?! Wird das das Jahrhundertspiel oder was?


Na hoffentlich  

Aber ich möchte nun mal auch endlich gerne eine Karte haben die Raytracing gut beherrscht.  
Und diese beiden Wünsche, plus totale Corona langeweile führen zu dieser möglicherweise nicht rationalen Kaufentscheidungen. So geht es auf jeden Fall mir. 

Und da ich das ganze auch noch in 4k haben möchte tjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Charles_Dudewin (19. November 2020)

Aktuell kann man übrigens wieder die 3070 Founders Edition bestellen. Hab zumindest eine Bestellbestätigung von NBB bekommen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

Charles_Dudewin schrieb:


> Aktuell kann man übrigens wieder die 3070 Founders Edition bestellen. Hab zumindest eine Bestellbestätigung von NBB bekommen.


ICH DANKE DIR


----------



## pietcux (19. November 2020)

Ist wirklich immer noch verfügbar.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

Ich glaubs nicht Bestellung ist durch


----------



## Charles_Dudewin (19. November 2020)

Die 3090 übrigens auch.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

Ist denn schon Weihnachten?


----------



## Charles_Dudewin (19. November 2020)

Naja, ich glaub's erst wenn ich das Ding in den Händen halte.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

Custom Sleeved PCIE Extension Cable for NVIDIA RTX 30 Series 12 Pin
					

Buy Custom Sleeved PCIE Extension Cable for NVIDIA RTX 30 Series 12 Pin for $14.99 with Free Shipping Worldwide (In Stock)




					www.moddiy.com
				



Weiß einer obs das  schon in deutschen Shops gibt? Oder brauch ich den beigelegten Adapter bei einem Be quiet Straight Power 11 garnicht?


----------



## big-maec (19. November 2020)

Bei einer FE ist ein Adapter dabei von 12 Pin auf 2x8 Pin.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

Ja, den will ich ja weg haben weil er mir optisch nicht zusagt


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2020)

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/nvidia+geforce+rtx+3070+founders+edition+688097

Schlagt zu, auch die 3090 für 1499€ vorhanden dort mit 0% Finanzierung geht alles Leute^^

Edit: Sollte lieber erst den Thread lesen bevor ich was poste... Sry.


----------



## cimenTo (19. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ja, den will ich ja weg haben weil er mir optisch nicht zusagt



Schick be Quiet eine Mail. Mir werden sie es kostenlos zuschicken demnächst.

PS: Sofern dein Netzteil aus der Signatur natürlich noch das SP11 550W Gold ist.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Schick be Quiet eine Mail. Mir werden sie es kostenlos zuschicken demnächst.
> 
> PS: Sofern dein Netzteil aus der Signatur natürlich noch das SP11 550W Gold ist.


Gut zu hören, nur ich habe das Nt gebraucht gekauft, da muss man bestimmt irgendwas angeben oder?


----------



## cimenTo (19. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Gut zu hören, nur ich habe das Nt gebraucht gekauft, da muss man bestimmt irgendwas angeben oder?



Die Rechnung der Karte war bei mir erforderlich.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

ah, dann ist ja gut


----------



## Spinal (19. November 2020)

3070 und 3090 FE sind schon wieder weg  Verrückt.....


----------



## Jannes23 (19. November 2020)

Immerhin, ich habe beide tatsächlich auch für über eine Stunde bestellbar gesehen.
Das kann man dann wohl als „bessere Verfügbarkeit“ bezeichnen


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

Ja also wirklich schnell waren die nicht weg


----------



## Heisenberg23 (19. November 2020)

Jannes23 schrieb:


> Immerhin, ich habe beide tatsächlich auch für über eine Stunde bestellbar gesehen.
> Das kann man dann wohl als „bessere Verfügbarkeit“ bezeichnen


Nicht wirklich. Ist eher Glück/Pech. Hab meine 3090 FE am 30.10 auf NBB bekommen. War da auch gut 4 Stunden kaufbar. Die 3080 FE ebenso, die aber kürzer glaub ich. Hatte das zu dem Zeitpunkt auch hier gepostet, das Interesse war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber nicht so hoch (wie jetzt nach dem Big Navi launch scheint mir).

Hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich die Karte als lieferbar deklariert sah. Habs aber auch erst geglaubt als ich die Versandbestätigung mit Sendungs ID hatte 


Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Gut zu hören, nur ich habe das Nt gebraucht gekauft, da muss man bestimmt irgendwas angeben oder?


Hier kann ich auch noch meinen Senf zugeben. Ich musste tatsächlich auch die Rechnung vom Be quiet netzteil mitschicken. Denke die ist doch auch viel interessanter als die Rechnung von der GraKa oder? 
Be Quiet hat doch eher ein Interesse daran das nur ihre Netzteilkunden das Kabel bekommen, sodass sie nicht kostenlos die Kunden der Konkurenz mit Kabeln versorgen.

Man kann ja nicht wirklich was mit dem Kabel anfangen ohne FE. Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, das du auch so das Kabel bekommst. Kulanz und So


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. November 2020)

das denkt ich mir auch


----------



## cimenTo (19. November 2020)

Heisenberg23 schrieb:


> Hier kann ich auch noch meinen Senf zugeben. Ich musste tatsächlich auch die Rechnung vom Be quiet netzteil mitschicken. Denke die ist doch auch viel interessanter als die Rechnung von der GraKa oder?
> Be Quiet hat doch eher ein Interesse daran das nur ihre Netzteilkunden das Kabel bekommen, sodass sie nicht kostenlos die Kunden der Konkurenz mit Kabeln versorgen.
> 
> Man kann ja nicht wirklich was mit dem Kabel anfangen ohne FE. Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, das du auch so das Kabel bekommst. Kulanz und So



Denke damit die Wissen welches Kabel Nötig ist. 3070 und 3080 haben doch unterschiedliche Anschlüsse (1x8Pin und 2-3x 8-Pin zu 12-Pin)
Zudem können sie die Kabel ja nicht wirklich an die Konkurrenz verschenken weil sie nur für BeQuiet Netzteile kompatibel sind.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. November 2020)

was für ne Bande von Clowns









						NVIDIA: it may take a few more months for GeForce RTX 30 supply to catch up with demand - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA expects a few more months of supply constraints of GeForce RTX 30 The demand for GeForce RTX 30 series is still a lot higher than NVIDIA anticipated, and its supply chains can deliver. NVIDIA now expects that the shortage of RTX 30 graphics cards may persist past the holiday season. In...




					videocardz.com


----------



## Heisenberg23 (19. November 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Denke damit die Wissen welches Kabel Nötig ist. 3070 und 3080 haben doch unterschiedliche Anschlüsse (1x8Pin und 2-3x 8-Pin zu 12-Pin)


3070 hat Standard 8 Pin und 3080+3090 den identischen 12 Pin (Adapter dann 2x8Pin auf 12 pin)


cimenTo schrieb:


> Zudem können sie die Kabel ja nicht wirklich an die Konkurrenz verschenken weil sie nur für BeQuiet Netzteile kompatibel sind.



Das macht Sinn, ging iwie davon aus das das "genormte" Aschlüsse sind. Wieder mal was dazu gelernt^^


----------



## cimenTo (19. November 2020)

Heisenberg23 schrieb:


> Das macht Sinn, ging iwie davon aus das das "genormte" Aschlüsse sind. Wieder mal was dazu gelernt^^



Da die Netzteile voll Modular sind und die Anschlüsse am Netzteil selbst anders "geformt" sind - im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern - könnte man das Kabel sowieso nicht bei einem anderen Netzteil anschließen. 
Also in dem Fall bei BeQuiet.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2020)

Ich habe nur ein 430 Watt Xilence Performance A+ als NT, sollte ich mir da für eine 3070 ein neues kaufen oder kann das funktionieren?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (20. November 2020)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein 430 Watt Xilence Performance A+ als NT, sollte ich mir da für eine 3070 ein neues kaufen oder kann das funktionieren?


Ich glaube das ist zu wenig, 500W sollten es schon sein


----------



## big-maec (20. November 2020)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein 430 Watt Xilence Performance A+ als NT, sollte ich mir da für eine 3070 ein neues kaufen oder kann das funktionieren?


Nvidia Empfiehlt für die 3070 FE ein Netzteil von Mindestens 650W.









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3070-Familie
					

Liefert dir die Leistung, die du brauchst, um die anspruchsvollsten Spiele meistern zu können.



					www.nvidia.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (20. November 2020)

So, be quiet wollte nur die Rechnung haben 
Bei der Fe gehen die Lüfter im Idle nicht aus oder?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (20. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> So, be quiet wollte nur die Rechnung haben
> Bei der Fe gehen die Lüfter im Idle nicht aus oder?


Bei niedrigen Temperaturen schaltet die GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition die Lüfter ab und arbeitet daher auf dem Windows-Desktop lautlos. Aber auch wenn der Lüfter im 2D-Modus noch läuft (es dauert einige Zeit, bis er sich unter 35 °C abschaltet)


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (20. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> Bei niedrigen Temperaturen schaltet die GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition die Lüfter ab und arbeitet daher auf dem Windows-Desktop lautlos. Aber auch wenn der Lüfter im 2D-Modus noch läuft (es dauert einige Zeit, bis er sich unter 35 °C abschaltet)


Das heißt also bei der 3070 auch?


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2020)

Ja.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (20. November 2020)

Ok, dann ist ja prima


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist zu wenig, 500W sollten es schon sein


Das denke ich mir auch. Hab auch ein anderes NT bestellt. Wenn ich es mit dem ausprobiere, dann kann da doch nichts passieren oder doch?


----------



## big-maec (20. November 2020)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir auch. Hab auch ein anderes NT bestellt. Wenn ich es mit dem ausprobiere, dann kann da doch nichts passieren oder doch?


Hast du das weiter oben nicht gelesen ? 650W war Minimum.


----------



## CptSam (20. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/nvidia+geforce+rtx+3070+founders+edition+688097
> 
> Schlagt zu, auch die 3090 für 1499€ vorhanden dort mit 0% Finanzierung geht alles Leute^^
> 
> Edit: Sollte lieber erst den Thread lesen bevor ich was poste... Sry.


Hast du ein Script laufen oder hast die durch Zufall entdeckt? Per Mail kann man sich ja nicht benachrichtigen lassen. Würde jetzt dann nämlich auch die 3090FE kaufen wollen.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2020)

big-maec schrieb:


> Hast du das weiter oben nicht gelesen ? 650W war Minimum.


Hab ich. Interessiert mich nur nicht, hat mich nie interessiert und wird mich nie interessieren. Ist wie jede NT Empfehlung zu hoch, damit auch die miesen NTs es packen.


----------



## Tony103 (20. November 2020)

Warum nachfragen wenn beratungsresistent..


----------



## Mottekus (20. November 2020)

Falls jemand interessiert ist. Bei Alternate.


----------



## Maxtrum (20. November 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Falls jemand interessiert ist. Bei Alternate.


DANKE !!!! endlich mal eine unter 1100 euro.... damit kann man noch leben, schon gekauft....


----------



## JoM79 (20. November 2020)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hab ich. Interessiert mich nur nicht, hat mich nie interessiert und wird mich nie interessieren. Ist wie jede NT Empfehlung zu hoch, damit auch die miesen NTs es packen.


Warum fragst du dann nach und probierst es nicht einfach so aus?


----------



## Mottekus (20. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> DANKE !!!! endlich mal eine unter 1100 euro.... damit kann man noch leben, schon gekauft....


gerne. war mir immernoch zu teuer


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> endlich mal eine unter 1100 euro.... damit kann man noch leben, schon gekauft....



Meine TUF OC is bereits in Zustellung. 
Glaub die 3080 TUF OC is eh noch eine der besten 3080, die man kriegen kann.
Liebe den extra Speicherkühler. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!

Morgen werd' ich wohl auch schon basteln können. 


Mottekus schrieb:


> Falls jemand interessiert ist. Bei Alternate.



Super Hinweis.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum fragst du dann nach und probierst es nicht einfach so aus?


Ich hab auf eine konkrete Antwort gehofft und nicht auf den Verweis auf Nvidias Empfehlung.


----------



## Mottekus (20. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Super Hinweis.


Nur weil es für mich zu dem Preispunkt nicht interessant ist, kann man in der Community den Leuten ja die Chance geben.


----------



## pietcux (20. November 2020)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir auch. Hab auch ein anderes NT bestellt. Wenn ich es mit dem ausprobiere, dann kann da doch nichts passieren oder doch?


wenn das NT alle nötigen Anschlüsse hat wird es erstmal laufen. Welches NT hast du denn bestellt?


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Meine TUF OC is bereits in Zustellung.


Na endlich! Meine schnurrt grad neben mir während ich das schreibe.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (20. November 2020)

So ein bisschen RGB wäre an der Fe auch schön gewesen, wenigstens der Schriftzug so wie bei der 3080


----------



## pietcux (20. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> So ein bisschen RGB wäre an der Fe auch schön gewesen, wenigstens der Schriftzug so wie bei der 3080


Kannst mein RGB gerne haben. Ich mag geschlossene Gehäuse.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> wenn das NT alle nötigen Anschlüsse hat wird es erstmal laufen. Welches NT hast du denn bestellt?


Das Enermax Revolution D.F. 650W, damit sollte alles funktionieren.


----------



## Ace (20. November 2020)

Hab heute eine FE 3070 abgeholt für 540 € macht einen guten Eindruck, hab ich sozusagen aus Frust gekauft, da ich keine 6800 XT bekommen habe


----------



## Gurdi (20. November 2020)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Enermax Revolution D.F. 650W, damit sollte alles funktionieren.


Geht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. November 2020)

Bis WQHD geht die sicherlich ganz gut.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.  

PS: "für 540 €"
In Scalperzeiten wie diesen ein reines Schnäppchen !


----------



## Maxtrum (21. November 2020)

Scheint Betrug zu sein, hab den Link Mal rausgenommen


----------



## RavionHD (21. November 2020)

Meine RTX 3080 ist laut Amazon bereits in der Stadt (ca. 20 Minuten Fahrweg entfernt von mir), Lieferung soll trotzdem erst am Dienstag erfolgen, meine Geduld hält das nicht aus.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (21. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> Eben auf eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist sehr glaubwürdig. Vor allem das die Artikelbeschreibung von Caseking geklaut wurde und die FTW3 abgebildet ist. Aber es gibt jeden Tag doof die sparen möchten


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2020)

Und immer dran denken:


> Wichtiger Hinweis: Dieser Artikel ist aufgrund der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit derzeit eventuell nicht zu jedem Zeitpunkt (vor)bestellbar. Vorbestellungen werden zu einem Zeitpunkt wieder aktiviert, wenn Liefertermine für uns besser absehbar sind. Folgen Sie uns auf unseren Social-Media-Kanälen oder unseren Supportforen, um Updates zur Verfügbarkeit zu erhalten.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (21. November 2020)

Das wurde einfach nur mit kopiert vom Webhop. Die Produktbeschreibung ist bei Caseking geklaut. Das ist ein Fake Account.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxtrum (21. November 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Das wurde einfach nur mit kopiert vom Webhop. Die Produktbeschreibung ist bei Caseking geklaut. Das ist ein Fake Account.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann gleich eBay melden


----------



## OmasHighendPC (21. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Meine TUF OC is bereits in Zustellung.
> Glaub die 3080 TUF OC is eh noch eine der besten 3080, die man kriegen kann.


Irgendwann erwischt es jeden 
Die TUF ist genial und wird Dir sicher Freude bereiten, (ich habe ja die 3090)


----------



## Spinal (21. November 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Ist sehr glaubwürdig. Vor allem das die Artikelbeschreibung von Caseking geklaut wurde und die FTW3 abgebildet ist. Aber es gibt jeden Tag doof die sparen möchten


Restposten 

Btw..... ich fühle mich dumm. Hab eine 3090 FE bestellt.....weil meine 3080 STRIX (für  829 Euro bestellt) vermutlich nicht mehr dieses Jahr kommt....... Irgendwie frage ich mich gerade, ob eine 6800 XT es nicht auch tun würde........


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Irgendwie frage ich mich gerade, ob eine 6800 XT es nicht auch tun würde


Die ist vermutlich nicht mal nächstes Jahr lieferbar.


----------



## Spinal (21. November 2020)

Aber es gibt immer wieder mal welche, eine 3080 STRIX habe ich noch nie in Deutschland zu kaufen gesehen.

Nunja.... habe mir halt gedacht, bevor ich mich von den Händlern abzocken lasse und mich nächstes Jahr ärgere das die Karten deutlich günstiger geworden sind, lasse ich mich lieber von Nvidia abzocken. Die 3090 FE wird nächstes Jahr sicher noch immer das gleiche kosten und nur die Customs etwas günstiger werden.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (21. November 2020)

Ich konnte mir am Donnerstag bei einer ca 30 sekündigen Verfügbarkeit der 3080 FE eine krallen die mir heute morgen um 8 Uhr zugestellt wurde. Die wird heute abend zusammen mit der neuen AiO für die CPU verbaut und dann wird getestet. Ich bin gespannt wie die gegen die 3080 TUF OC abschneidet und ob die TUF verkauft wird.


----------



## Spinal (21. November 2020)

Warum hast du eine zweite 3080 geordert?


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2020)

Weil es da gute Preise beim Weiterverkauf gibt..


----------



## Eivor (21. November 2020)

scalpen


----------



## Spinal (21. November 2020)

Ist zwar nicht ganz so "schlimm" wie der ******* der den Graka Karton für 600€ verkauft hat und nur weil er juristisch Recht bekommen hat meint, das wäre völlig in Ordnung; aber so richtig fair ist das auch nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. November 2020)

Aus aktuellem Zeitmangel(muss basteln) hier nur mal schnell n Link zu meinen ersten Eindrücken der TUF dort im Offtopicspoiler versteckt, wegen Bilder zu RDR2. 





__





						Systemanforderungen 2.0 für Cyberpunk 2077: RTX 3070 für 1440p mit Raytracing
					

"CD Projekt und nvidia haben veröffentlicht" ...    da muß man halt schmunzeln :D ( War halt ein grosser Geldkoffer von nvidia) :D  RT brauch ich nicht, will nicht mit Sonnenbrille am PC sitzen um störende Blendstrahlen zu vermeiden :D  Und ansonsten wird es quasi überall gut laufen, PS4 Spiel...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




PS: Der Chris is happy 


OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Die TUF ist genial und wird Dir sicher Freude bereiten


Sieht zum Glück ganz danach aus. 


PS: Raumtemp bei meinem Schnelltest in dem Thread is übrigens 21,3 C° Wohnzimmertemp gewesen. Nicht dass ihr denkt, die wär' irgendwie Wassergekühlt. Weder CPU, noch GPU.

Alles ganz "oldskool" Luftkühlung.
Allerdings 2x200er vorn, mit 8-900 Umdrehungen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (21. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> also hab ich mir auf die Schnelle ne Lüfterkurve für kühle Temps gebastelt, da ich überhaupt nicht Lärmempfindlich bin.


brauchst du nicht, die karte ist superkühl und macht das schon ganz gut von sich aus! 

manchmal ist weniger mehr, manchmal


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (21. November 2020)

Bräuchte mal Hilfe, hab jetzt meine 3070 eingebaut und aufm Desktop passt soweit alles. Beim zocken also unter Last macht die Karte aber so ein "zirpendes" Geräusch... Im Idle ist dann natürlich wieder alles normal da die Lüfter aus sind. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## blautemple (21. November 2020)

Stinknormales Spulenzirpen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (21. November 2020)

Auch schon bei nur 100FPS? Das hatte die 970 aber nicht so extrem... Kann man da was machen?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (21. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Auch schon bei nur 100FPS? Das hatte die 970 aber nicht so extrem... Kann man da was machen?


leichtes UV hilft! @ default verhält sich AMPERE merkwürdig hungrig


----------



## Eivor (21. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> leichtes UV hilft! @ default verhält sich AMPERE merkwürdig hungrig


undervolting ist fast sinnlos wenn man nicht auf unter 800mv geht die saufen wie sau wenn die shader glühen. thermi 2.0 halt.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (21. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Der Chris is happy


freut mich!  Ich wollte zuerst ganz auf 'Experimente' verzichten, konnte aber der 'Undervolting-Versuchung' bei der 3090 am Ende doch nicht widerstehen.  ... aktuell teste ich gerade ein Setting mit 0.787 V bei 1800 MHz. Sieht bis jetzt vielversprechend aus


----------



## RNG_AGESA (21. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> undervolting ist fast sinnlos wenn man nicht auf unter 800mv geht die saufen wie sau wenn die shader glühen. thermi 2.0 halt.


so ein quatsch!
bei mir läuft GTA5 maxed out mit 4x MSAA auf 3840x1600 @75hz mit 240W @825mv 1860MHz
war thunder maxed out bis zum no_go zieht 116W, lüfter stehen still bei 44c


----------



## Eivor (21. November 2020)

bla bla zock was was die karte auch fordert und nicht ein scheiss altes spiel. metro hau rein 800mv wirst noch ins powerlimit laufen  so viel müll in einem satz schreiben wie du möchte ich auch mal können. warum zählst nicht gleich cs go auf.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (21. November 2020)

Witcher3 maxed out



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Metro ist contentmüll, habs durch und es hat kein spaß gemacht


----------



## Spinal (21. November 2020)

Der Weihnachtsmann war heute da.... aber hatte noch keine Zeit zum einbauen 
Hoffentlich stemmt mein 650W Netzteil das


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (21. November 2020)

Aber schon krass von einer 970 auf eine 3070, kommt einem wie eine ganz neue Welt vor


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2020)

Habe die Karte heute auch erhalten, ist echt absolut ideal für UWQHD.
Habe derzeit nur das Powertarget auf 109% gestellt, werde versuchen noch den Takt leicht zu erhöhen, reicht mir dann aber von der Leistung her, ich schau dass ich sehr anspruchsvolle Spiele auf 60FPS locke um den Stromverbrauch in Grenzen zu halten, die 320 Watt spürt man schon (Wärme).


----------



## cimenTo (22. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal Hilfe, hab jetzt meine 3070 eingebaut und aufm Desktop passt soweit alles. Beim zocken also unter Last macht die Karte aber so ein "zirpendes" Geräusch... Im Idle ist dann natürlich wieder alles normal da die Lüfter aus sind. Jemand eine Idee?



War bei mir im Warzone Menü auch so. Sobald ich in eine Lobby gejoint bin oder die Grafikeinstellungen geöffnet habe, zirpte es immer. Auch in Benchmarks hakte es hin und wieder und zirpte zeitgleich mit den Rucklern. Hatte das mit meiner 1070 nie.

Nun hatte ich zudem noch das Problem, dass mein Riser Kabel noch PCIe 3.0 ist, und ich total vergessen habe, dass die Einstellung im BIOS auf AUTO gesetzt war und 4.0 mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit ein Problem verursacht. In Benchmarks wie Port Royal oder Time Spy startete mein PC sporadisch neu (keine Netzteilabschaltung). Dachte es sei dass Netzteil und habe dann mein 750W Platinum eingebaut von be Quiet. Tatsächlich lag es an der BIOS Einstellung. Das ganze Desktop hat so krass gehangen und das Bild ging immer weg. Seitdem ich die BIOS Einstellung auf PCIe Gen3 gesetzt, und das Netzteil getauscht habe, ist das Zirpen auch weg. Ich weiß nicht inwiefern es damit zu tun hat, aber das Zirpen kann ich bestätigen was du meinst. Vermutlich wäre ein Netzteiltausch nichtmal nötig gewesen, sondern nur die Umstellung auf Gen3 was die Ruckler und Reboots angeht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2020)

Also ich hab auch angefangen mit meiner 3080 zu tüfteln. Vom Strom sparen bin ich aber schon wieder weg. Hätte jetzt doch noch ganz gern ne Strix OC zum gegentesten.  

Gerade die Optionen austüfteln in RDR2 is teilweise ganz schön Tricky, weil einem einzelne Optionen da ganz schön die FPS verhageln können.

Auf der anderen Seite wollte ich aber auch nicht zu viel der schönen Grafik wegrationalisieren, für hohe fps.

Ich bin da noch nicht ganz fertig, aber im Moment hab ich eher ne Mischung aus Ultra und meiner 100 fps Einstellung laufen, aber mehr Richtung Ultra jetzt, bei trotzdem noch einigermaßen flüssig(in einem 80 Sekunden St. Denis Run die Hauptstraßen lang, 87 fps average).

Hab dazu diese Einstellung aktuell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich morgen noch versuche einzelne Sachen etwas zu reduzieren, um das Gameplay noch flüssiger hinzukriegen.
Teilweise bekam ich mehr kleinere Hakler rein, je mehr ich Richtung Ultra gegangen bin.
Mal schaun, ob ich da den Kompromiss noch n Tick besser Richtung flüssig hinkriege.

Aber so einzelne Sachen sollte man nicht unterschätzen, was den FPS impact angeht, wie z.B. Baum Tessellation, Qualität der Wasserphysik, Qualität weit entfernter Schatten(welches eher in bestimmten Situationen Hakler verursachen kann, wenn zu hoch) und TAA sharpening zu hoch sieht finde ich auch doof aus.  Da kommt so ein grain Effekt raus.

Naja ... in meinem Testrun durch St. Denis, wo es wirklich durch extrem belebte Bereiche geht, sieht's als eins der worst case scenarios(neben Sumpf z.B. ) schon ganz ordentlich aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen werd' ich da weiter versuchen einzelne Grafikoptionen leicht abzuschwächen, um Hakler zu reduzieren, bzw. bessere fps raus zu holen.
Aber auch nicht zu viel. Das is ne Gratwanderung, damit es immer noch super aussieht, aber trotzdem flüssig läuft.

Macht aber schon wieder richtig Spaß zu tüfteln. 

So ... gute N8 ! 

PS: Läuft aktuell so bei mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstaunlich wie leise die Lüfter selbst bei hoher Drehzahl sind.

edit: Hoffe es kommt relativ schnell n patch für MSI Afterburner, der das "ungewollte offset" von eingestellter Lüfterkurve zu reellem Wert behebt(teilweise 10% Unterschied nach unten, bei mir).


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2020)

Hi, mir ist in 2 Spielen eine sehr niedrige GPU Last aufgefallen was für niedrige FPS sorgt.
Genauer in Hitman 2 an einer bestimmten Stelle (Malediven Level, ganz zu Beginn) und in Green Hell.
GPU Auslastung liegt bei 50-60%, entsprechend niedrig ist die Framerate.

Wenn man nach diesem Problem googelt sieht man dass doch einige betroffen sind, hat jemand eine Ähnliche Erfahrung damit gehabt?

Edit:
Problem gelöst, ich habe in Hitman 2 mit DX11 gespielt, ich habe auf DX12 gewechselt und der Unterschied ist enorm:








						Hitman-2-Screenshot-2020-11-22-05-28-16-82
					

Image Hitman-2-Screenshot-2020-11-22-05-28-16-82 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						Hitman-2-Screenshot-2020-11-22-05-37-49-66
					

Image Hitman-2-Screenshot-2020-11-22-05-37-49-66 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

das ist geil





__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/jwmpdr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (22. November 2020)

Macht undervolting bei der 3070 auch sinn?


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Macht undervolting bei der 3070 auch sinn?


Ja konnte auf 200 Watt runter von den Stock 260 Ohne Leistung zu verlieren. Ich rede hier von einem Spiel das Ampere natürlich zu 100% fordert. Nicht wie manch fanboy. In Spielen wo die shader mit den schulter zucken auch mal nur 150-100 Watt. Aber da ist man Stock auch unter 200 ja auch bei 100% Gpu Auslastung den 100% ist nicht gleich 100%.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> mit DX11 gespielt, ich habe auf DX12 gewechselt und der Unterschied ist enorm


Das Gleiche warum ich auf den DX12 Patch für den Flightsimulator warte, bevor ich es spiele. 
Bei DX11 sind teilweise nur 1, oder 2 Kerne der CPU ausgelastet und das bremst.

So ... weitertüfteln !


----------



## Ace (22. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Ja konnte auf 200 Watt runter von den Stock 260 Ohne Leistung zu verlieren. Ich rede hier von einem Spiel das Ampere natürlich zu 100% fordert. Nicht wie manch fanboy. In Spielen wo die shader mit den schulter zucken auch mal nur 150-100 Watt. Aber da ist man Stock auch unter 200 ja auch bei 100% Gpu Auslastung den 100% ist nicht gleich 100%.


Mit welcher 3070?


Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Macht undervolting bei der 3070 auch sinn?



Das musst du bissle probieren, ich habe meine undervoltet aber mit OC.
Standard Werte meiner 3070 FE siehe Bild.
Dann mit 0,931V und 2010Mhz eingestellt die z.B in Firestrike durchgehend gehalten werden mit dem Kombustor Benchmark sind es mit Schnitt 1985 Mhz mit paar Watt weniger wie Standard


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Mit welcher 3070?
> 
> 
> Das musst du bissle probieren, ich habe meine undervoltet aber mit OC Standard Werte meiner 3070 FE
> Dann mit 0,931V und 2010Mhz eingestellt die z.B in Firestrike durchgehend gehalten werden mit dem Kombustor Benchmark sind es mit Schnitt 1985 Mhz mit paar Watt weniger wie Standard


Hatte die Tuf,FE und Gigabyte Gaming Oc hier beide hatten 270 Watt PL was aber Verschwendung ist die Fe ist die beste Karte imo. 220 Watt Stock. OC ist sinnlos bei Ampere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (22. November 2020)

Die FE ist schon ein kleines Biest, hätte ich nicht erwartet, mein läuft sehr gut


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

Der preis war auch geil  499 der Wiederverkauf ebenso


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> OC ist sinnlos bei Ampere



Nope.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht schon was aus, von bis ...
Das Gute is, man kann es einstellen, wie man mag, egal ob einem UV/weniger Saft/Temps wichtiger is, oder mehr Saft und immer noch geringe Temps, mit mehr fps.
Den Unterschied dort bemerkt man schon in der "Flüssigkeit". Naja .. .ich jedenfalls.

Jeder wie er möchte und es haben will, bzw. was einem wichtig is.

Aber das OC _gar nix bringt_ bei Ampere allgemein, würde ich jetzt so nicht stehen lassen wollen.

PS: Hätte gern vielleicht doch noch mal ne Strix OC in Händen. 
Rein zum Testen.

Mit so einfachen Entry level OC Modellen is man natürlich ziemlich eingeschränkt.
10% mehr Powerlimit is natürlich nich der Burner. Aber eine TUF OC is ja beispielsweise immer noch _*das Einstiegsmodell*_ unter der Strix/Strix OC.
Da sollte man natürlich keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

Ich habe genug selbst getestet es ist sinnlos du wirst wegen paar fps keinen Unterschied fühlen beim Gaming. 50-100 Watt mehr aber schon. thermi 2 kann nix. nur zum verkaufen gut.


----------



## KaterTom (22. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> edit: Hoffe es kommt relativ schnell n patch für MSI Afterburner, der das "ungewollte offset" von eingestellter Lüfterkurve zu reellem Wert behebt(teilweise 10% Unterschied nach unten, bei mir).


Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du noch die Beta 2 am Start (durch das Lüfterkurven Fenster teilweise verdeckt).
Ab der Beta 3 ist das gefixt. Hier gibt's die aktuellste Beta 4


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2020)

Ui ! Super Tipp ! Hatte mal nach ner neuen Version gesucht, aber das tool selber zeigt mir keine neue Version an.

Vielen, herzlichen Dank.
Werd' ich mir gleich mal ziehen.


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

in der freien wildbahn zu einem normalen preis. es wird langsam


----------



## Spinal (22. November 2020)

Puh... gestern ein wenig rumgespielt. 650W Dark Power Pro 11 Netzteil hat bei der 3090 FE zweimal abgeschaltet (kein OC, kein UV) und das auch noch bei nem luschigen Dota 2 Match.
Habe aber die Graka aktuell auch an Schiene 1 und 2 die jeweils nur 20A liefern. Schiene 3 und 4 liefern 25, probiere ich nachher mal aus. Werde aber wohl ein neues Netzteil kaufen.

Gleich versuche ich mal ein wenig zu tüfteln, bin da etwas raus. Was nimmt man dafür? Afterburner?


----------



## DaHell63 (22. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Ich habe genug selbst getestet es ist sinnlos du wirst wegen paar fps keinen Unterschied fühlen beim Gaming. 50-100 Watt mehr aber schon. thermi 2 kann nix. nur zum verkaufen gut.


Dann zeig doch mal ein Ergebnis von deiner RTX 3070.
Ich hab jetzt Fire Strike/Time Spy/Time Spy extreme/Port Royal/DirektX Feature Test und aktuell
Metro  Exodus mit RT/DLSS getestet. Von Thermi 2 weit weit weg.
Im Fire Strike gerade mal 38 Grad unter Luft.... ohne die Lüfter auf 100% zu stellen....kann wol nichts damit       anfangen .


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2020)

Jo Afterburner passt.

Ich habe meinen Rechner mal an ein Strommessgerät gehangen. Mit 480W Power Target konstante 650W Verbrauch an der Dose bei Dirt 5. Da hat der Mo-Ra 420 schon gut was zu tun. Die GPU bleibt aber super kühl. Max 45 Grad bei ca 30 Grad Wassertemperatur und 135l/h Durchfluss. Da kann man nicht meckern denke ich.


----------



## DaHell63 (22. November 2020)

Die  RTX 3090 ist ja auch noch ein anderes Kaliber als die kleine RTX 3070


----------



## KaterTom (22. November 2020)

@Spinal : Auf dem Karton deiner 3090 steht ja nicht umsonst ein 750w Netzteil als *Mindest*anforderung. 
Bei mir schaltet sogar das 750w Netzteil ab! Ist aber wohl ein Seasonic typisches Problem der zu empfindlichen Schutzschaltungen. Ein 1kw Netzteil ist schon unterwegs zu mir, dann kann ich das Biest endlich von der Leine lassen.
Bis dahin hält meine Afterburner Voltage Curve das Ding am laufen. Das wäre dann auch eine Übergangslösung für Dich.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ab der Beta 3 ist das gefixt. Hier gibt's die aktuellste Beta 4


Klasse. *Funzt !* 

D A N K E !


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Die  RTX 3090 ist ja auch noch ein anderes Kaliber als die kleine RTX 3070


Stört mich auch nicht. Ich kaufe mir ja keine Karte mit 480W Power Limit und bastel mit eine starke Wasserkühlung um mich dann über den Verbrauch zu beschweren


----------



## RNG_AGESA (22. November 2020)

mein bestes UV-gaming-setting soweit für "normale" spiele ohne RT, auch nicht für MFS2020


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Dann zeig doch mal ein Ergebnis von deiner RTX 3070.
> Ich hab jetzt Fire Strike/Time Spy/Time Spy extreme/Port Royal/DirektX Feature Test und aktuell
> Metro  Exodus mit RT/DLSS getestet. Von Thermi 2 weit weit weg.
> Im Fire Strike gerade mal 38 Grad unter Luft.... ohne die Lüfter auf 100% zu stellen....kann wol nichts damit       anfangen .






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VjOnWT9U96g:2

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anschauen AMD Fanboy Keule Einpacken er zerreißt AMD gerade zu auf twitter sieh selbst nach. Ampere ist ein kompletter fair imo für Nvidia Verhältnisse.

Ich habe jetzt schon fast 20 Karten gehört alle hatten grässliches Spulenfiepen sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt. Saufen zu viel. Renne andauern in das Limit dadurch sehr hohe Schwankungen der Frame Times. Mit 450-600 Watt laufen sie sehr gut aber das ist nicht 24/7 tauglich.

An der Backplate kannst Eier braten. RT Performance ist identisch zu Turing zwar schnellere und weniger Cores 3070=2080TI. Aber trotzdem 2 mal am poppes. Aber gut bei den 8 games interessiert das eh noch nicht. 

Undervolting ist ein Witz ab 3080 selbst mit 800mv läudt man noch ins Powelimit probier Metro Exodus mit RT dann weißt du was ich meine auch ein super Stabilitäts-test. DLSS sieht scheußlich aus in Metro läuft in 1440p auch ohne ziemlich gut auf Ultra mit der 3080, packte auch die 3070 aber schon mal an der 60 min gekratzt selten.

Es verhungert einfach an Power. Der speicher brutzelt auch vor sich hin.  

Wenn man die Karte fast 2 Monate hatte und der Hype verflogen ist, der enorm war auch bei mir, merkt man wie schlecht die Karten eigentlich sind. Ist quasi wie Vega nur halt doch schneller. Vram menge ist fragwürdig bei der Leistung aber das weiß eh jeder.

Einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 

Oc ist sinnlos wer sich "bis" zu 8 % für 150 Watt+ Schönreden will gut von mir aus. Fühlt man eh nicht. 

Pascal war legendär,Turing zu langsam und zu teuer sonst aber recht gut. Ampere? Hopper kann nicht schnell genug kommen. Sonst wird RDNA 3 mit Nvidia den Boden wischen was auch gut wäre für uns.


Jetzt stell mal RDNA 2 nach 2 Monaten dagegen wenn die Treiber nicht mehr so jung sind. Aber Effiziens, 2,6ghz +, Teilweise immense Leistung in neuen spielen. Mal schauen, wo wir sind in 2 Monaten wenn ich mal eine erwische).


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2020)

Mich juckt's aktuell mit dem recht eingeschränktem Powerlimit der Entry Level Karte TUF OC, auch ein wenig, gern mit der Strix OC herumspielen zu wollen. 
Übrigens sind 360 Watt + Spannungsspitzen(nur GPU) Plus mein 9900k in leicht OC, überhaupt kein Problem für mein 650 Watt Be Quiet Netzteil.
Hatte keine einzige Abschaltungen in meinen Tests bisher.

Hab hier aber auch bereits was stärkeres herumfliegen, falls mal doch noch ne Strix OC angeflogen kommt, die ich immer noch nicht storniert habe(würd' ich ja schon ganz gerne mal testen  ).
Keine Ahnung wo dieses 850 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil herkommt.
Muss ich nebenbei irgendwo bestellt haben, als mal auf Lager. War ja schon fast ähnlich rar, wie die 3080er selbst. 

edit: Sind übrigens beides "lediglich" straight Power 11 Teile.
Die sind schon echt gut.

edit2: _Mein Bauchgefühl_ sagt mir, *ich soll die Strix OC Bestellung einfach weiter durchlaufen lassen*, denn im Fall der Fälle wird sich sicherlich irgendjemand n Loch in's Knie freuen, eine 3080 TUF OC für einen tatsächlich fairen Gebrauchtpreis(weit weg von Scalper) in Ebay bekommen zu können. Hab das Zubehör nicht mal angesehen(brauch ich eh nicht).
Das Ding is dann so gut wie neu und dazu immer bestens gekühlt, da ich Luftkühlung liebe und auch lieber höhere Drehzahlen der Lüfter hab, passend zu höheren fps. 

Die Strix OC hätt' ich irgendwie immer noch ganz gern.  Auch wenn der Extrakühler für die Speicherriegel(TUF OC) Megatoll is, wie ich finde. Ich mag den Kühler sehr. Leider is das Power Limit recht begrenzt, wahrscheinlich weil die Chips eh nicht für mehr als +150MHz taugen(hatte schon einen Absturz bei +180 MHz, was wohl nicht geht bei mir).
Wäre mal neugierig, wie's bei der Strix OC aussieht. Sollen ja eigentlich meist mit am Besten sein.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (22. November 2020)

BQ SP11 ist schon ein klasse NT ♥

STRIX ist mir nicht mehr wichtig weil das was die 3080 nicht mit 375W schafft, schafft die auch nicht mit 500W 
freu mich auf die 4080


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> OC ist sinnlos bei Ampere.


Ach ja?

Die 3090 ist noch in meinem alten Rechner, deswegen die schwache CPU. Aber der Unterschied im Grafik-Score zwischen Stock und OC Settings ist definitiv WEIT mehr als "sinnlos": 



			https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/15301323/spy/15299122
		





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht jeden Schmarrn nachplappern!


----------



## DaHell63 (22. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Geblubber und Geseier...............................


*Du sollst mal deine eigenen Ergebnisse von deinen angeblichen RTX 3070 zeigen. die Du ja ausgiebig getestet hast.*

Die Videos von Hinz und Kunz jucken  mich genausowenig wie das PR Gelaber von Lisa Su und Onkel Jensen.
Manche  fallen ja auf den  *We love Gamer Spruch rein*, aber mich interessiert was auf meinem Rechner abgeht.
Und da ist meine RTX 3070 gaaanz weit weg von Thermi...........warst Du da schon auf der Welt, oder auch nur
gelesen. Ich hatte eine und das ist ein anderes Level gewesen.

Metro schaut mit RT/DLSS scheuslich aus?  Ich glaub immer weniger, daß Du mit einer RTX 3070 gezockt hast.
Was wirklich scheuslich auschaut, zumindest für mich, ist HDR bei dem Spiel.
Aber vielleicht gefällt es einem trotzdem.

Die RT Performance ist natürlich fast gleich zwischen  Turing und Ampere....steckt ja  auch nicht viel RT in den Spielen. 
Ich hab gestern und heute meine RTX 2070 super und die RTX 3070 in Port Royal, was ja ähnlich 
RT Spielen performt und den DirektX Raytracing Test verglichen.
Während in Port Royal der Unterschied  36.5% beträgt, wächst der Vorsprung auf 74%  im Raytracing Test.
Ampere  dreht mit RT Kreise um Turing...........wenn  man sie denn lässt.


----------



## Spinal (22. November 2020)

Mein Dark Power Pro 11 650W ist bei meinen heutigen Tests auch bisher problemlos gelaufen seit die Grafikkarte zwei Rails 25A für sich hat. Habe allerdings kein Dota gespielt, bei dem es mir gestern abgeschmiert ist.

Habe eben mal verschiedene Benchmarks laufen lassen um die Temps zu prüfen. GPU blieb bisher immer unter 70°C, den Kühler habe ich an verschiedenen Stellen mit einem Infrarotthermometer angeschaut und der geht auf 75°C, besonders der vordere Bereich Nähe PCIE Express Slot. Das ganze bei offenem Gehäuse.
Macht mir etwas Sorge da meine M2 SSD in der Nähe vergraben liegt.

Jetzt teste ich mit geschlossenem Gehäuse, bisher keine Änderung an der GPU Temperatur, aber was mein langsam drehender Lüfter versucht aus dem Gehäuse zu pusten versucht ist echt warm. Nebeneffekt, der CPU Lüfter macht sich bemerkbar, offenbar sorgt die höhere Umgebungstemperatur für höhere Temps an den umliegenden Komponenten. Also ich muss zugeben, so ein 350W Monster muss man schon etwas Aufmerksamkeit schenken.

Da ich ein Dark Base 700 Gehäuse habe mit eher mäßigem Airflow, bin ich noch ganz zufrieden. Werde aber mal die Gehäuselüfter höher drehen lassen. Mal sehen wie es sich im Alltag so schlägt.


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> *Du sollst mal deine eigenen Ergebnisse von deinen angeblichen RTX 3070 zeigen. die Du ja ausgiebig getestet hast.*
> 
> Die Videos von Hinz und Kunz jucken  mich genausowenig wie das PR Gelaber von Lisa Su und Onkel Jensen.
> Manche  fallen ja auf den  *We love Gamer Spruch rein*, aber mich interessiert was auf meinem Rechner abgeht.
> ...


RT interessiert nicht. Sagte ich doch nebenbei. Guter strohalm.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2020)

@Eivor Schreibst du eigentlich jetzt extra nur ironisch gemeinten, übertriebenen Quatsch, den man offensichtlich als "Klamauk" wahrnehmen soll ?
Verstehe nicht ganz, was hinter solchen Postings sonst stecken sollte.



Eivor schrieb:


> *thermi 2 kann nix*. nur zum verkaufen gut



Möchte man wahrgenommen werden, als jemand der nur Quatsch von sich gibt, worauf man nix geben muss, oder was möchte man damit bezwecken ?

Vor allem "_Thermi_".

Wo ich oben doch die Sensoren extra mit eingeblendet hab, im Beispiel, wo mit OC average gerade 55 Grad C° Unter Luft anliegen.

Ich bin jetzt nicht persönlich angegriffen, oder irgendwie "getriggert". Mir isses eigentlich wumpe. Wollte das nur mal kurz in's rechte Licht rücken, denn vielleicht liest deinen Blödsinn ja auch jemand, der sich nicht so mit Hardware auskennt.

Nachher glaubt der noch, da wäre nur ein Fünkchen Wahrheit an deinem offensichtlich irgendwie ironisch gemeinten(anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären) Quatsch.


@ Ampere-Topic:

Ich find den Kühler der TUF OC echt verdammt gut gelungen.
Dass ich 65% Lüfter-Drehzahl mal als angenehm unauffällig im Idle Betrieb ansehen würde, hätte ich vorher nicht gedacht.
Das erste Mal dass ich meine manuelle Lüfterdrehzahl sogar bis hin zu 90% aufdrehen lasse, im oberen Temp-Bereich, da das immer noch im gaming-betrieb, geschlossenes Gehäuse mit Kopfhörer auf, ein recht angenehmes Rauschen ist, was nicht zu penetrant auffällt, subjektiv betrachtet.

Tolles Teil die TUF OC.  



edit:

Kleiner Nachtrag @Eivor 

Ah ... jetzt isses mir klar. Da mir deine Postings etwas aufgefallen sind, als "_merkwürdig_", hab ich mal deine Daten angesehen.
Anmeldedatum 7.11.2020. Mit AMD/Nvidia im Avatarbild.

Alles klar. Jetzt ist es offensichtlich. 

Mach mal schön weiter.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (22. November 2020)

Die 3070 Fe ist wirklich geil, einzig der Stromadapter stört mich optisch, aber da kommt ja bald Abhilfe auch in gesleevter Form wie ich gehört habe.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2020)

Ich finde meine 1080 Ti immer noch super geil. 
Hilft ja nichts.


----------



## Spinal (22. November 2020)

Ist ja auch ne Mega Karte. Hab ja eine 1080 non TI und die ist auch mega. Die TI ist die Perfektion seinerzeit. Praktisch ohne Schwächen.

Ist Eivor ein Zweitaccount von gecan?

Falls das zufällig ein "echter" Account sein sollte, ob RT interessiert oder nicht, sollte jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Wenn nicht sind die Radeons wahrscheinlich der aktuell bessere Deal. Generell  glaube ich, wird man erst in einigen Monaten sehen wie gut die neuen Karten sind, wenn mehr, ich nenne sie jetzt mal, Next-Gen-Spiele rauskommen.


----------



## Eivor (22. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde meine 1080 Ti immer noch super geil.
> Hilft ja nichts.


beste karte ever von nvidia


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> ein Zweitaccount


Eher ein 10. Account von irgendwas auch immer.
Mal schaun, wie lange noch, bis Account Nr. 11.


Spinal schrieb:


> Falls das zufällig ein "echter" Account sein sollte


Never. 


PS: Solche Accounts finde ich btw nerviger und lästiger, als die Porno-Links die hier ab und an mal auftauchen.
Letztere verschwinden ja nach dem Melden immer recht fix, da die Mods auf Zack sind.

Hoffe ähnlich geht's dem besprochenen Account.

edit: Falls letzteres stattfinden sollte, dieses posting hier bitte gleich mit löschen, da dann ohne Bezug. Danke Mods !


----------



## KaterTom (22. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> 
> Die 3090 ist noch in meinem alten Rechner, deswegen die schwache CPU. Aber der Unterschied im Grafik-Score zwischen Stock und OC Settings ist definitiv WEIT mehr als "sinnlos":
> 
> ...


Habe das Bild aus Platzgründen rausgenommen. 
Das Benchmarks die ja die Leistung der Graka abbilden sollen jedes MHz mehr auch in FPS umsetzen ist ja auch zu erwarten. Das kann in Spielen ganz anders aussehen. Da hat man je nach Spiel mal mehr, mal weniger gewinn.
Ich wünschte mir im Afterburner 15 statt nur 5 Profile. Damit käme man in jedem Spiel viel näher an das optimum.


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Habe das Bild aus Platzgründen rausgenommen.
> Das Benchmarks die ja die Leistung der Graka abbilden sollen jedes MHz mehr auch in FPS umsetzen ist ja auch zu erwarten. Das kann in Spielen ganz anders aussehen. Da hat man je nach Spiel mal mehr, mal weniger gewinn.
> Ich wünschte mir im Afterburner 15 statt nur 5 Profile. Damit käme man in jedem Spiel viel näher an das optimum.


Es ging um die Aussage, man könne Ampere nicht übertakten. Das ist mehr als widerlegt. 

Auch für die lieben Freunde, die genüsslich übertaktete 6800XT gegen Stock 3080 antreten lassen und sich freuen, wie ein Schnitzel wenn die 6800XT dann einen Tick schneller als die 3080 ist... Tjaja. 

Wenn man so liest was in den Foren los ist, kann man sich einfach des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass viel zu viele Leute ihr persönliches Wohlgefühl an die Überlegenheit ihrer Grafikkarten(-Firma) koppeln.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

Der Unterschied ist das man eine Ampere kaum sinnig übertakten kann ohne Kernschmelze oder Kopfhörer,außer man nutzt Wasser.

Das kriegen die Radeons schon deutlich besser hin muss ich sagen und skalieren auch viel sauberer mit Takt und Powerlimit.Die kleine 6800er catcht teils eine 3090 und überholt diese sogar in einigen Titel mit Overclocking.

Ich hab 3x3090er gehabt,bei allen 3 war Undervolting mit fixem takt das einzigst sinnvolle.


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist das man eine Ampere kaum sinnig übertakten kann ohne Kernschmelze oder Kopfhörer,außer man nutzt Wasser.


Das mag für Dein Exemplar gelten. Allgemeingültig ist die Aussage jedenfalls nicht. 

Genauso wenig wie die Aussage, Ampere ließe sich nicht übertakten. 

In meinem Fall lässt die 3090 +200 / +1000 zu, wogegen meine alte 2080Ti bei mehr als +130/+1000 immer crasht. Ist halt wie immer Silikon-Lotterie. Und ich sehe nicht, wieso das bei RDNA 2 anders sein sollte.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

Ja das mag ja sein, ich habe auch wie erwähnt nicht nur ein Exemplar getestet und gebencht sondern DREI.
Deine +200/+1000 verpuffen in der Regel wirkungslos,selbst mit anhebung des Powerlimits.Ein Offset von +200 bedeutet auch nicht +200Mhz Takt.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

Also die AMD Karten die ich bis Dato gesehen habe, hauen alle mehr als 2500MHz raus mit den richtigen Einstellungen und scheinen gut zu skalieren wir Gurdi sagte. Würde gerne mal sehen wie hoch der Takt der 3090 OC ist unter ordentlicher Last und Aufheizphase. (+ den Verbrauch) (Witcher 3 4k ultra settings zb)


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja das mag ja sein, ich habe auch wie erwähnt nicht nur ein Exemplar getestet und gebencht sondern DREI.
> Deine +200/+1000 verpuffen in der Regel wirkungslos,selbst mit anhebung des Powerlimits.Ein Offset von +200 bedeutet auch nicht +200Mhz Takt.


Das weiß ich, aber wirkungslos ist es nicht, wie man an meinem TimeSpy Vergleich oben sieht.

Aber ganz ehrlich: Wie wichtig ist es Euch denn wie doll sich die Karten übertakten lassen? Es scheint einigen unheimlich wichtig zu sein, zu betonen, wie schlecht sich doch Ampere im Gegensatz zu RDNA 2 übertakten ließe.

Es scheint einigen auch unheimlich wichtig zu sein, zu betonen, wie sehr eine Ampere doch abstinkt und den Aufpreis (speziell der 3090) einfach nicht wert wäre. Als ob es Euch so wahnsinnig wichtig wäre, den Leuten, die das bezahlt haben, dies unter die Nase zu reiben.

Reflektiert doch mal, was das über Euch selbst aussagt!


----------



## Bonja_Banana (22. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn man so liest was in den Foren los ist, kann man sich einfach des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass viel zu viele Leute ihr persönliches Wohlgefühl an die Überlegenheit ihrer Grafikkarten(-Firma) koppeln.


Nunja, das ist durchaus so und dazu kommt das sich viele den Kauf rechtfertigen müssen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

Ich musste weder meinen Kauf der 90er noch den der 6800 rechtfertigen. Die waren jeweils zu teuer, soviel steht fest....

Wir drehen uns im Kreis bei dem Thema, das hat keinen Sinn. Die Radeons skalieren besser, das ist nun mal so. Die Customs werden da sicher ne gute Schippe drauf legen können während die Customs von Ampere mühe haben die Founders überhaupz zu schlagen.

@Duvar Über 1,9Ghz lässt sich in der Regel nicht mehr küglen wenn die Auslastung der Karte stimmt.


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Duvar Über 1,9Ghz lässt sich in der Regel nicht mehr küglen wenn die Auslastung der Karte stimmt.


Dafür gibt es Wasser 
Luftkühlung geht für mich gar nicht.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

Schaut mal hier, was haltet ihr davon als RTX User, werde die selbe Frage auch im AMD Thread stellen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkkkFgtBoyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2020)

Raytracing ist die Zukunft, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln und klar wird es noch eine Weile dauern bis es sich endgültig soweit ist, aber irgendwann muss man die ersten Schritte gehen.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Raytracing ist die Zukunft, da gibt es nichts dran zu rütteln und klar wird es noch eine Weile dauern bis es sich endgültig soweit ist, aber irgendwann muss man die ersten Schritte gehen.


Ja schon, nur wann ist die Zeit gekommen den saftigen Aufpreis dafür zu zahlen?^^
Bröckelt dadurch nicht etwas die Argumentation unbedingt Nvidia zu haben bzw Ampere, weil deren RT Leistung etwas besser ist. DLSS a la AMD kommt ja demnächst noch, also wo sollte man seine Kohle anlegen ist die Frage.

Schau mal zB hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (22. November 2020)

Einfach keine X-Box/Playstation/Big Navi/RTX 3080/3090 kaufen....schon geht man dem Aufpreis aus dem Weg.

AMD ist nun mal jetzt auf den RT Zug aufgesprungen und werden auch dementsprechende Preise aufrufen.
Mit AMD ist billig kann man wohl nicht mehr werben.

Können die kleineren AMD Karten überhaupt RT nutzen?


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2020)

Musst du doch wissen wann und ob du das mittragen willst. Meine Meinung steht im vorherigen Beitrag. Was irgendeine Type auf YouTube dazu zu sagen hat interessiert mich herzlich wenig 

Jedes mal dieselben Diskussionen...


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

Hier falls ihr sparen wollt, wird wohl teilweise 2080Ti Performance bzw leicht dahinter:
Mal gespannt wie winzig der Vorsprung der 3070 ausfallen wird.
Denke die 3070Ti wird interessant. 









						NVIDIA RTX 3060 Ti Graphics Card Poised To Be The Budget King At $399 MSRP And Faster Than RTX 2080 SUPER Performance
					

Pictures and performance of NVIDIA's upcoming RTX 3060 Ti graphics card have leaked out from Videocardz (who else). NVIDIA's RTX 3060 Ti graphics card is going to feature 4864 CUDA cores and is going to be faster than the older RTX 2080 SUPER and priced in at just $399 USD. The card is expected...




					wccftech.com


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier falls ihr sparen wollt, wird wohl teilweise 2080Ti Performance bzw leicht dahinter:
> Mal gespannt wie winzig der Vorsprung der 3070 ausfallen wird.
> Denke die 3070Ti wird interessant.
> 
> ...


wahrscheinlich ziemlich winzig

wenns die wirklich für MSRP geben sollte wärs ne super Karte


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

MSRP gibts wohl erst wieder mitte 21^^
Aktuell musst du +200€ rechnen aufs MSRP


----------



## pietcux (22. November 2020)

Mich wundert immer bei solchen Videos, wie schnell die Bilder / Clips wechseln.  Bin ich zu langsam, oder ist das einfach zu schnell? Bevor ich was gemerkt habe ist er schon weiter...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> MSRP gibts wohl erst wieder mitte 21^^
> Aktuell musst du +200€ rechnen aufs MSRP


naja, kommt sicherlich auf die Verfügbarkeit an

und da die ersten Händler scheinbar schon vor 2 Wochen welche bokommen haben könnte es vllt gar nicht mal sooo schlecht werden

und bei der 3070 sind es min +115€ ^^



Duvar schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier, was haltet ihr davon als RTX User, werde die selbe Frage auch im AMD Thread stellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei sochen zusammen gewürfelten Bildern von wohl auch noch unterchiedlichen Builds kann ich nich viel zu sagen

werd ich mir selbst ingame ankucken müssen


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2020)

Duvar, warum bist Du hier auf heiliger Mission? Was bringt Dir das? Lass es doch einfach.

Ich spiel derweil lieber WD mit RT (noch mit der 2080Ti). Und finde es toll. Und freue mich, wie ein Schnitzel auf Cyberpunk.

Nichts, was Du schreibst, wird daran etwas ändern.


----------



## DaHell63 (22. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier falls ihr sparen wollt, wird wohl teilweise 2080Ti Performance bzw leicht dahinter:
> Mal gespannt wie winzig der Vorsprung der 3070 ausfallen wird.
> Denke die 3070Ti wird interessant.
> 
> ...


Mal sehen was kommt. Sind halt genauso Bildchen wie bei Linus Tech Tips.
Sein super Blender Test bei dem beide AMD Karten beim längerem Rendertest schneller als eine RTX 3070
sind. Und alles jubelt.  Hätte er mal die Nvidia Karten optimal laufen lassen. Sogar  die  RTX 2070 super  ist
schneller als da jedes Ergebnis. Und die RTX 3070 dreht Kreise um das Ergebnis.
Ich warte wie immer auf Tests von PCGH, wo ich mir sicher bin, daß sie optimal testen und nicht wie
Linus künstlich beschränken.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Duvar, warum bist Du hier auf heiliger Mission? Was bringt Dir das? Lass es doch einfach.
> 
> Ich spiel derweil lieber WD mit RT (noch mit der 2080Ti). Und finde es toll. Und freue mich, wie ein Schnitzel auf Cyberpunk.
> 
> Nichts, was Du schreibst, wird daran etwas ändern.


Was für ne Mission? Bin selber am überlegen welche GPU ich holen soll.
Mein Gott ey, bei jeglicher Frage oder Kritik wird man direkt in eine Schublade gesteckt, ich hatte so gut wie nie eine AMD GPU und die letzte war vor 7 Jahren, also halt mal den Ball flach bitte.
Wollte nur paar Meinungen einholen wie ihr das sieht in dem Video.
Es geht nur um Hardware, musst dich nicht direkt angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn man so liest was in den Foren los ist, kann man sich einfach des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass viel zu viele Leute ihr persönliches Wohlgefühl an die Überlegenheit ihrer Grafikkarten(-Firma) koppeln.


Manche haben sich kaum noch unter Kontrolle, über Karten zu schreiben, die sie nicht haben und nie haben werden. 

Wer die Karte gerade nutzt, dem isses in der Regel völlig wumpe, ob da ne andere Karte "besser/schneller" is.
Ja und ? Wayne ? 

Hauptsache Spaß.

Wenn jemand AMD geil findet, soll er doch damit Spaß haben. Die Radeons sind ja auch toll im highend angekommen.
Man muss ja nicht krampfhaft versuchen unbedingt eine Karte als "besser" darzustellen, als die andere.

Radeons sind toll und Amperes auch. 
Und nun ?

Zockt lieber mal ne Runde.
Mach ich jetzt auch, da ich mittlerweile eine schöne Einstellung, ziemlich ultra, kühl und sehr leise, mit ordentlich Power, für meine TUF OC gefunden habe.

Auch wenn das dem ein, oder anderen AMD-Freund nicht schmeckt, dass die nicht abfackelt, trotz sinnvollem, spürbarem OC. Pech gehabt ! 

Ärgert euch ne Runde, während ich jetzt mit Ampere Spaß habe.

Schönen Abend.   

PS: Gönn' allerdings jedem Radeon User seinen Spaß mit dem Teil, wenn er nicht unnütz im anderen Lager rumzeckt und versucht das Andere Produkt, welches man nicht kaufen möchte, schlecht zu reden, was eh nicht geht. Nix als Zeitverschwendung.
Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck, das sind reine Neidhammel, die versuchen alles schlecht zu reden.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

Was hast du denn eingestellt?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (22. November 2020)

Hab mal Destiny 2 angeworfen, da ist mir gerade bei Objekten in der Distanz Kantenflimmern aufgefallen. Ist das normal oder gibts so allgemein eine Grafikoption die mal bei WQHD/ Ultra aktivieren bzw deaktivieren sollte?


----------



## blazin255 (22. November 2020)

Gibts irgendwie sowas wie nen alarm wenn mann eine RTX 3080 bestellen kann ?
Ich kenne nur diese seite hier https://www.gputracker.eu/de aber ich habe das gefühl die ist inakkurat .

PS: Vega Besitzer hier der nie  wieder AMD grafikkarte will alleine schon wegen den Treibern. Habs jetzt 2 Jahre versucht. Da ist mir der Windows 98 Look von Nvidia lieber ohne abstürze .

*Jedem das seine manchmal habe ich das gefühl mann muss sich hier einer SEKTE anschließen um schreiben zu dürfen*


----------



## Spinal (22. November 2020)

Also bis auf einige Ausnahmen die viel Staub aufwirbeln finde ich den Bignavi und den Ampere labertrhread super gesittet und wirklich voll mit tollen Leuten die ihre Erfahrung teilen und objektiv sind.
Etwas Freude wenn die eigene 6800(XT) eine 3090 schlägt ist völlig in Ordnung, den Fanatismus den einige an den Tag legen nicht. Zum Glück sind das Ausnahmen, die man mittlerweile kennt und ignorieren kann.



Duvar schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier, was haltet ihr davon als RTX User, werde die selbe Frage auch im AMD Thread stellen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde das Video murks. Stillstehende Bilder zu vergleichen ist nicht zielführend. 
Erinnert mich an Doom 3, dessen Grafik oft als schlechter wie Half Life 2 oder Far Cry bezeichnet wurde. Dabei hatte es (soweit ich weiß) als erstes Spiel überhaupt komplett dynamische Beleuchtung und die Immersion war super. Auf Bildern sah das dann oft nicht so cool aus wie bei der Konkurrenz. Aber schlussendlich gibt es heute kein Spiel mit nicht dynamischer Beleuchtung. Es war zukunftsweisend. Und ich bin sicher das ist Raytracing auch.

Was man aber bedenken muss, es steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen. Und auch wenn Nvidia da schon etwas weiter als AMD ist, so sinkt die Performance auch bei Ampere schon stark ein und wird wohl erst mit kommenden Generationen richtig gut werden.
Aber auch der content muss geliefert werden. Und dank RT-kompatibler Konsolen wird das wohl auch passieren. Leider wohl auch nicht in Perfektion, da die Konsolen da auch noch nicht soviel power haben. Ich habe persönlich keinen Zweifel, das RT sich in den kommenden Jahren etablieren wird.


----------



## HisN (22. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Hab mal Destiny 2 angeworfen, da ist mir gerade bei Objekten in der Distanz Kantenflimmern aufgefallen. Ist das normal oder gibts so allgemein eine Grafikoption die mal bei WQHD/ Ultra aktivieren bzw deaktivieren sollte?



DSR/VSR/Renderscaling, aber das kostet ja immer zu viel Leistung.
Dabei isses das beste AA was Du bekommen kannst.
Werden die Grakas stärker, wird das auch irgendwann beim User ankommen das DSR/Renderscaling nicht nur ein Marketingfeature der Grakas und/oder Games ist.


----------



## blazin255 (22. November 2020)

Hab den Link gelöscht ist Fake.


----------



## pietcux (22. November 2020)

Hab grad WDL auf meinem 3. Rechner mit R7/2700X/RTX2060 Super in WQHD gespielt. DSR Ultra, DLSS Performance. 54 fps sehr ruhige Frametimes. 4500 Mb Vram. Läuft sehr schön gleichmäßig. Ach ja mit Gsync Compatible.
@Duvar schau schieß dir ne gebrauchte Turing und probiers einfach mal aus. Wäre sehr günstig zum ausprobieren.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Hab grad WDL auf meinem 3. Rechner mit R7/2700X/RTX2060 Super in WQHD gespielt. DSR Ultra, DLSS Performance. 54 fps sehr ruhige Frametimes. 4500 Mb Vram. Läuft sehr schön gleichmäßig. Ach ja mit Gsync Compatible.
> @Duvar schau schieß dir ne gebrauchte Turing und probiers einfach mal aus. Wäre sehr günstig zum ausprobieren.


Leider gibts keine günstigen 2080Ti Karten und in ne 2060 oder so will ich nix investieren für  @ 3440x1440.
Für mich sind aktuell die 3080Ti oder sogar 3070Ti interessant, falls die mit mehr VRAM kommen als die 10GB der 3080, ansonsten halt Radeon 6800XT. Am 2.Dez. kommt aber die 3060Ti für 399€ UVP, mal sehen was die mit den Preisen der 2080Ti macht. Die Teile wären ja alle saugünstig, wenn die neueren Karten mal lagernd wären.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (22. November 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> DSR/VSR/Renderscaling, aber das kostet ja immer zu viel Leistung.
> Dabei isses das beste AA was Du bekommen kannst.
> Werden die Grakas stärker, wird das auch irgendwann beim User ankommen das DSR/Renderscaling nicht nur ein Marketingfeature der Grakas und/oder Games ist.


Das muss man aber irgendwo anders aktivieren oder? Also nicht im spiel


----------



## KaterTom (22. November 2020)

DSR Faktoren im Nvidia Treiber unter 3D Einstellungen aktivieren.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leider gibts keine günstigen 2080Ti Karten und in ne 2060 oder so will ich nix investieren für  @ 3440x1440.
> Für mich sind aktuell die 3080Ti oder sogar 3070Ti interessant, falls die mit mehr VRAM kommen als die 10GB der 3080, ansonsten halt Radeon 6800XT. Am 2.Dez. kommt aber die 3060Ti für 399€ UVP, mal sehen was die mit den Preisen der 2080Ti macht. Die Teile wären ja alle saugünstig, wenn die neueren Karten mal lagernd wären.


Seh ich für mich ganz genauso.


----------



## HisN (22. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Das muss man aber irgendwo anders aktivieren oder? Also nicht im spiel


Wenn Renderscale im Spiel vorhanden ist, und auch Werte über 100% (bzw. 1.0) zulässt, dann kann man das auch im Spiel aktivieren. Hängt halt vom Spiel ab.
Im Treiber ist es immer vorhanden, und dann kann man im Spiel einfach eine Auflösung wählen, die oberhalb der Monitor-Auflösung liegt.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

Haben wir hier WOW Spieler? Interessantes Video hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UkCZpUxBg_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AMD gewinnt in Raytracing Duell und beim Bossfight wo er mit Capframe X gebencht hat, haben wir kaum nen FPS Unterschied im GPU Limit, aber die 3090 verbraucht AVG 400W vs 255W Avg vom 6800XT, mehr als beachtlich wie ich finde.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (22. November 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn Renderscale im Spiel vorhanden ist, und auch Werte über 100% (bzw. 1.0) zulässt, dann kann man das auch im Spiel aktivieren. Hängt halt vom Spiel ab.
> Im Treiber ist es immer vorhanden, und dann kann man im Spiel einfach eine Auflösung wählen, die oberhalb der Monitor-Auflösung liegt.


Ok, aber eigentlich muss ich doch nicht im Treiber rumspielen um Kantenflimmern zu vermeiden oder?


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leider gibts keine günstigen 2080Ti Karten


Was wird denn auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt gerade so verlangt? 

Ich wollte ja meine 2080Ti samt WaKü zum Falten nutzen, nachdem der Wert so eingebrochen ist, aber wenn die auf einmal doch so viel wert sein sollte...


----------



## HisN (22. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ok, aber eigentlich muss ich doch nicht im Treiber rumspielen um Kantenflimmern zu vermeiden oder?



Wenn Du es einmal im Treiber aktiviert hast, dann hast Du die Möglichkeit in (fast) jedem Spiel eine höhere Auflösung einzustellen. Und (fast) alle übernehmen sie dann auch.

Und es bieten leider nicht alle Games ein Sreen-Res oder Renderscale im Menü an.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (22. November 2020)

Danke, dann werde ich in Destiny wohl damit leben müssen, will da ungern drann rumspielen wegen einem Game


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Danke, dann werde ich in Destiny wohl damit leben müssen, will da ungern drann rumspielen wegen einem Game


in welcher Auflösung spielst du?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (22. November 2020)

1440p


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> 1440p


mkay ... DSR find ich nur richtig gut, wenn man DSR Faktor 2x2 nutzt und die Glättung auf 0% setzt

wäre in deinem Fall also 5K

etwas viel für ne 970 ^^


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (22. November 2020)

Ich habe mittlerweile eine 3070


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile eine 3070


ah OK 

dann könnts laufen xD


und test es doch ruhig mal aus ... geht ja nix kaputt


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haben wir hier WOW Spieler? Interessantes Video hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha eine 2080 Ti ist also inkl Raytracing gleichstark wie eine 3090? Ja ne ist klar


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (22. November 2020)

So, irgendwas stimmt nicht, habe gerade mit DDU den Treiber entfernt und neu installiert, also in den 3D Einstellungen ist alles auf Standard. Aber die Kanten in dem Spiel sehen schrecklich aus, bzw flimmern extrem. Hab ein Screenshot anbei, achtet mal auf die Rohre an der Wand. Im Spiel habe ich alles auf Ultra- 16x antialiasing. SMAA sieht noch schlimmer aus wie fxaa, beides komisch


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aha eine 2080 Ti ist also inkl Raytracing gleichstark wie eine 3090? Ja ne ist klar


Na ja musste Blizzard fragen was die verzapft haben, viel wichtiger ist eigentlich der Bossfight bzw RAID.
Achte mal auf die FPS und dann im Anschluss auf den Verbrauch.
Die 3090 verbraucht fast unglaubliche 60% mehr, bei ca selben FPS!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (22. November 2020)

Jetzt sind aufeinmal meine Miniaturicons wenn ich rechtsklick auf dem Desktop mache verpixelt?! Was ist denn jetzt los


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Na ja musste Blizzard fragen was die verzapft haben, viel wichtiger ist eigentlich der Bossfight bzw RAID.
> Achte mal auf die FPS und dann im Anschluss auf den Verbrauch.
> Die 3090 verbraucht fast unglaubliche 60% mehr, bei ca selben FPS!


Das ist entweder ein Messfehler oder CPU Limit. Das weißt du aber auch.


----------



## Gurdi (22. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> So, irgendwas stimmt nicht, habe gerade mit DDU den Treiber entfernt und neu installiert, also in den 3D Einstellungen ist alles auf Standard. Aber die Kanten in dem Spiel sehen schrecklich aus, bzw flimmern extrem. Hab ein Screenshot anbei, achtet mal auf die Rohre an der Wand. Im Spiel habe ich alles auf Ultra- 16x antialiasing. SMAA sieht noch schlimmer aus wie fxaa, beides komisch


Das Spiel ist einfach leider so, die NV Karten haben aber auch aktuell einen grausigen AF Filter meiner Meinung nach. Mein Bild ist wieder viel ruhiger seid ich die RX drin habe.


----------



## pietcux (22. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Jetzt sind aufeinmal meine Miniaturicons wenn ich rechtsklick auf dem Desktop mache verpixelt?! Was ist denn jetzt los


Du hast Alles kaputt gemacht.....am besten Format C: und Windows neu drauf....🤣


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (23. November 2020)

Sowas aber auch


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (23. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist einfach leider so, die NV Karten haben aber auch aktuell einen grausigen AF Filter meiner Meinung nach. Mein Bild ist wieder viel ruhiger seid ich die RX drin habe.


Hast wohl recht, ist ein vielfach diskutiertes Thema im Steam Forum, bzw haben viele das Problem (Manche auch erst nachdem sie auf eine RTX Karte gewechselt haben...) Rederscalierung auf 130% hilft schonmal, habe dann aber auch "nurnoch" 80FPS, vorher waren es so 120-130. Gut, meine Cpu wird wohl auch gut Bottlenecken


----------



## Tony103 (23. November 2020)

Hat schon jemand sein COD Code bekommen? Bei NBB steht, dass ich nach 14 Tagen ne Mail mit einem Link bekommen soll. jetzt sind schon 16 rum...


----------



## blautemple (23. November 2020)

Tony103 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein COD Code bekommen? Bei NBB steht, dass ich nach 14 Tagen ne Mail mit einem Link bekommen soll. jetzt sind schon 16 rum...


Ich habe am 4.11. bestellt und letzten Freitag, also am 20.11., den Code zugeschickt bekommen.


----------



## onlygaming (23. November 2020)

Hi mal ne kurze Frage weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne.
Ich hab mir diesen Monitor gekauft: https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-g27q-a2304395.html

Dieser besitzt ein 144 Hz Panel welches durch OC auf 165 Hz gehen soll. 

Nun meine Frage hab ich durch dieses OC Einbußen in der Bildqualität zu 144 Hz?. Im Treiber ist das ja recht einfach zu machen oder?


----------



## blautemple (23. November 2020)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Hi mal ne kurze Frage weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne.
> Ich hab mir diesen Monitor gekauft: https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-g27q-a2304395.html
> 
> Dieser besitzt ein 144 Hz Panel welches durch OC auf 165 Hz gehen soll.
> ...


Es könnte unter Umständen sein dass die Reaktionszeiten etwas leiden, das müsstest du dann aber selbst herausfinden.


----------



## onlygaming (23. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es könnte unter Umständen sein dass die Reaktionszeiten etwas leiden, das müsstest du dann aber selbst herausfinden.


Nachmessen ohne teure Messgeräte kann man das nicht oder? Werde es mal probieren ob ich zwischen 144 Hz und 165 überhaupt nen Unterschied merke und wenn es bei 165hz halt schlechter wird halt einfach 144hz nutzen


----------



## blautemple (23. November 2020)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Nachmessen ohne teure Messgeräte kann man das nicht oder? Werde es mal probieren ob ich zwischen 144 Hz und 165 überhaupt nen Unterschied merke und wenn es bei 165hz halt schlechter wird halt einfach 144hz nutzen


Korrekt, da brauchst du teures Equipment für. Aber wenn du es im Alltag sowieso nicht merkst würde ich da auch keine Gedanken dran verschwenden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. November 2020)

kuck dir den UFO Test an und etscheide selbst obs besser oder schlechter ist









						Blur Busters TestUFO Motion Tests. Benchmark for monitors & displays.
					

Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests with ghosting test, 30fps vs 60fps vs 120hz vs 144hz vs 240hz, PWM test, motion blur test, judder test, benchmarks, and more.




					www.testufo.com


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2020)

Tony103 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein COD Code bekommen? Bei NBB steht, dass ich nach 14 Tagen ne Mail mit einem Link bekommen soll. jetzt sind schon 16 rum...


ImTreiber die Qualität vom AF noch auf maximal stellen,hilft ein wenig. Ich verstehe aber nicht warum NV an so einem Punkt spart,zumal die Karten ja eigentlich Leistung satt haben.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (23. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1132_VJ62M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  So siehts bei mir aus, irgendwie sagt auch jeder was anderes was funktioniert und bei anderen bringt es garnix was in den 3D Einstellungen zu ändern...
Ja Antisotrope Filterung auf 16x bringt kaum einen Unterschied


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ImTreiber die Qualität vom AF noch auf maximal stellen,hilft ein wenig. Ich verstehe aber nicht warum NV an so einem Punkt spart,zumal die Karten ja eigentlich Leistung satt haben.


Könntest Du mal ein Video machen, bei dem man die Unterschiede klar sieht? Würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (23. November 2020)

Mal eine einfache Frage in die Gemeinschaft.... wird es überhaupt wieder möglich sein mal eine 3080 Founders edition zu kaufen? Wenn ja, wann?


----------



## cimenTo (23. November 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Mal eine einfache Frage in die Gemeinschaft.... wird es überhaupt wieder möglich sein mal eine 3080 Founders edition zu kaufen? Wenn ja, wann?



Kann dir niemand sagen.

Immermal diesen Link beoabachten:

RTX Founders Edition


----------



## Spinal (23. November 2020)

Ich denke grundsätzlich ja, hab neulich gesehen das über Nvidia 3090 und 3070 bestellbar waren, da kommt bestimmt auch mal wieder die 3080 rein.
Ist aber dann immer nur für ein paar Minuten bis (im besten Fall) ein paar Stunden so.
Aber vielleicht bessert sich die Situation ja auch mal


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (23. November 2020)

Gut dann beobachte ich mal weiter.... wenn 3080 dann nur die FE. Alles andere ist nicht mein Ding und den Aufpreis nicht wert.


----------



## Maxtrum (23. November 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Gut dann beobachte ich mal weiter.... wenn 3080 dann nur die FE. Alles andere ist nicht mein Ding und den Aufpreis nicht wert.


glaube das mit dem preis liegt einfach an dem liefer engpass,.... die FE wird auch um die 1000 kosten,...
hatte meine asus 3080 noch fuer 929 bekommen,... aber die preise steigen immer weiter :-/

Druecke dir aber die Daumen


----------



## Gouvi (23. November 2020)

also ich gehe davon aus dass 3080er FE auch hin und wieder droppen werden, ne Chance darauf würd ich mirallerdings net ausrechnen, die letzten beiden Drops 3080er waren nach  ner halben Minute weg, 3070er kannste aber Glück haben


----------



## Spinal (23. November 2020)

Ich denke die FEs gibt es zur UVP. Ich habe eine FE zur UVP gekauft, über den Nvidia Link bin ich zu notebooksbilleger gelangt, dort waren alle FEs (3090 und 3070) zur UVP gelistet. Aber eben selten das die welche haben.


----------



## Mottekus (23. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> glaube das mit dem preis liegt einfach an dem liefer engpass,.... die FE wird auch um die 1000 kosten,...
> hatte meine asus 3080 noch fuer 929 bekommen,... aber die preise steigen immer weiter :-/
> 
> Druecke dir aber die Daumen


Kärtchen schon angekommen?


----------



## cimenTo (23. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> glaube das mit dem preis liegt einfach an dem liefer engpass,.... die FE wird auch um die 1000 kosten,...
> hatte meine asus 3080 noch fuer 929 bekommen,... aber die preise steigen immer weiter :-/



Solange man über den Link von Nvidia kauft, kauft man immer für die UVP. Alle Founders Edition Karten haben nie über dem Originalpreis gekostet. (Versand extra)


----------



## Maggolos (23. November 2020)

Hab jetzt endlich meine 3080  
Mit dem 380W hat die Karte schon ziemlich gute Ergebnisse:



			http://www.3dmark.com/spy/15515812
		


Mal sehen, was mit den 450W und noch Einstellungstweaks mit Luft so geht


----------



## Dialysis (23. November 2020)

Alternate schickt mir gerade den Watchdog Legion und geforcenow code...
Obwohl beim Kauf vom 15.10. angeblich keinen Code mehr übrig war....
  


Maggolos schrieb:


> Hab jetzt endlich meine 3080
> Mit dem 380W hat die Karte schon ziemlich gute Ergebnisse:
> 
> 
> ...


Top Ergebnisse 
Aber die CPU


----------



## Maggolos (23. November 2020)

Lass den armen Ryzen Solange er die 60 FPS erreicht in 4K bleibt er da 
Sonst kommt halt ein neuer Ryzen rein


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. November 2020)

Maggolos schrieb:


> Sonst kommt halt ein neuer Ryzen rein


Die neuen Ryzen gehen ab, wie hulle ! 

Ich bleib aber auch bei meinem alten Basissystem.

Hab mal just for fun diesen Benchmark mit meinen 24/7 Settings, *mit meinem Board von 2017* laufen lassen(hatte ursprünglich einen 8600k drauf 6c/6t und dann 1x aufgerüstet, auf dem Board zum 9900k für 439€ Juni 19).
24/7 Settings heißt in dem Fall meinen 9900k lediglich bis max. 4,8GHz laufen, stromtechnisch begrenzt, Cache nur 4,6 GHz, Speicher nur 3,6 GHz, also echt nix um's an's Limit für "Benchmarks" zu prügeln, sondern einfache 24/7 Einstellung, wie ich sie immer beim Zocken nutze.

Dazu mal meine recht begrenzte TUF OC 3080 (glaub die geht bis max. 360Watt, weil da mehr nich freigeschaltet is).

Bei mir natürlich wie immer alles Luft only, mit großen Gehäuse-Lüftern(2x200er) + noch 3x 140er für CPU und oben hinten. Diese laufen alle maximal bis 1000 Umdrehungen. Mehr können die nicht. Die 200er sogar nur 8-900 Umdrehungen. 
Mag halt langsamere Drehzahlen und trotzdem ordentlich Liter schaufeln.

Bei der 3080 hab ich mal an den Reglern etwas gedreht, was halt mit einer Factory Entry Level TUF OC so geht ... 

Kam das eben bei rum:



			https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/53479772?
		


Wollte eigentlich noch anfangen gpu-technisch zu schauen, wie weit ich nach oben gehen kann, so Stückchen für Stückchen, aber irgendwann schmiert die Kiste dann eh ab und da hab ich keinen bock drauf, also lass ich das Ergebnis einfach so. 

Hätte aber wirklich gern langsam mal die Strix OC. Das begrenzte Powerlimit nervt mich ganz leicht. Aber auch nur zum Testen, denn im Spielebetrieb würd ich eh zahmere Einstellungen wählen. Halt GPU auch für 24/7 wie meine CPU auch.
Ich kann die alte Basis ja nicht so rannehmen. 
Und das dann alles Luft only, mit meinem alten 650Watt BeQuiet Netzteil.

Nee, lasst die alten Systeme mal ganz in Ruhe in 24/7 vor sich hin tuckern, mit angezogener Handbremse. Die machen ihren Job noch ganz ordentlich.

PS: Raumtemperatur war übrigens gerade wohnzimmertaugliche 22,0 Grad C°(30cm vom PC entfernt gemessen), von wegen der Temps.


----------



## blautemple (23. November 2020)

8-900rpm bei 200mm Lüfter sollen langsam drehende Lüfter sein? 
Das ist mir schon bei 140er Lüftern deutlich zu viel. Ein hoch auf Wasserkühlung


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> 8-900rpm bei 200mm Lüfter sollen langsam drehende Lüfter sein?


Ja, gegenüber 120er Lüftern, die ich früher mal verwendet habe. Ganz, ganz früher ... also noch vor HAF-X Zeiten. 
(Vor 2010 ? Da hatt' ich's noch nicht so mit den großen Lüftern)

edit:


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> langsamere Drehzahlen und *trotzdem ordentlich Liter schaufeln*


Ging ja auch um die Literleistung(Luft) vs. 120er, bei entsprechenden Drehzahlen.  

Gönne aber jedem sein Wasser. Is schon toll, was man damit so hinkriegen kann.

Ich mag's halt simpel. 
5 Lüfter insgesamt, inkl. CPU-Lüfter und dann halt die GPU rein. Feddich.
Nix Wasser, nix Schläuche.


So ... muss zocken.


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Zu der Strix gibt's kaum Tests. Die wollt ich einfach haben.
> Die MSI Trio X soll wohl leise sein, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und die TUF hat diesen Extrakühler für die Speicherriegel, den ich sehr gut finde, auch gute Kühlleistung und somit auch im Quiet BIOS schön leise.
> Die MSI war glaub ich lautstärketechnisch ab Werk direkt schon sehr leise, auch ohne extra Quiet Mode.


Konnte nur zwischen meiner EVGA 3090 FTW3 Ultra und der MSI 3090 Gaming X TRIO vergleichen...
Die MSI ist etwas leiser (die Lüfter nicht so aufdringlich). Aber optisch hat die MSI gegen die EVGA keine Chance. 
Das RGB (wenn man bei Luft bleiben will) sieht einfach viel, viel schöner aus. Bei MSI eher langweilig
Die Backplate ist bei der EVGA auch richtig geil mit dem "Hexagon-Design" (MSI eher sehr schlicht)
Gewöhnungsbedürftig sind die um 180° angebrachten Buchsen an der MSI (die Einrastnasen der Stecker zeigen alle nach oben). Das hatte ich bisher noch nicht.

Die FTW3 hat an jeder Buchse eine rote Indikator-LED, die beim Einschalten des PC kurz aufleuchten und erlischen, wenn mit der Stromzufuhr alles ok ist (hat die MSI leider nicht)

Schade ist auch, dass die teure MSI kein Dual-BIOS hat. Die Lötstellen sind aber auf dem PCB dafür vorhanden

Was ich allerdings sehr gut bei der MSI finde, dass sie mit dem 500W-BIOS von meiner EVGA perfekt zurecht kommt, während meine Karte damit überhaupt nichts anfangen kann  (gibt einen Thread im EVGA-Forum, in dem es darum geht). Überhaupt können recht viele fremde Karten etwas mit dem EVGA-BIOS anfangen. 

Naja, egal - habe eine Lösung, die eig. besser ist, als das 500W-BIOS


blautemple schrieb:


> [Leider ist der GPU Score mit AMD deutlich schlechter. Mit dem vorherigen 10900K war der bei deutlich niedriger Takt schon gleichwertig: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/15102625


Kann ich nicht bestätigen...
Also wenn ich die 3090 mit einem 9900K @ stock oder mit einem 3950X @ stock betreibe, wirft Timespy nicht mehr Punkte raus. Ergebnisse sind sogar sehr identisch. K.A. vielleicht hab ich was übersehen...?


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. November 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> @Spinal : Auf dem Karton deiner 3090 steht ja nicht umsonst ein 750w Netzteil als *Mindest*anforderung.
> Bei mir schaltet sogar das 750w Netzteil ab! Ist aber wohl ein Seasonic typisches Problem der zu empfindlichen Schutzschaltungen. Ein 1kw Netzteil ist schon unterwegs zu mir, dann kann ich das Biest endlich von der Leine lassen.
> Bis dahin hält meine Afterburner Voltage Curve das Ding am laufen. Das wäre dann auch eine Übergangslösung für Dich.


Mein 260€ teures 1000W Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium (SSR-1000TR) hat bei OC der 3090 oft abgeschaltet  
Ich werde Seasonic kontaktieren. Das NT ist erst 17 Monate alt. Aber ich lese immer häufiger, dass ausgerechnet bei meiner Serie die Schutzschaltung oft anspricht. An der Steckdose hab ich lediglich bis zu 760W abgelesen

Wenn ich im Tausch aber wieder das gleiche NT bekomme, hab ich wenig Hoffnung, dass mit dem Tausch das Problem gelöst wäre 


Grestorn schrieb:


> In meinem Fall lässt die 3090 *+200* / +1000 zu, wogegen meine alte 2080Ti bei mehr als +130/+1000 immer crasht. Ist halt wie immer Silikon-Lotterie. Und ich sehe nicht, wieso das bei RDNA 2 anders sein sollte.


Mit welchem Bench +200?

Bei mir isses quasi umgekehrt...
Die billige PNY 2080Ti konnte ich (je nach Bench) unter Wasser bis  2265/8500MHz betreiben. Davon kann ich bei der teuren EVGA nur träumen


Grestorn schrieb:


> Was wird denn auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt gerade so verlangt?
> 
> Ich wollte ja meine 2080Ti samt WaKü *zum Falten nutzen*, nachdem der Wert so eingebrochen ist, aber wenn die auf einmal doch so viel wert sein sollte...





Tony103 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein COD Code bekommen? Bei NBB steht, dass ich nach 14 Tagen ne Mail mit einem Link bekommen soll. jetzt sind schon 16 rum...


Bei mir wurde beim Versand der Karte der COD-Code geschickt und einmal 2,5h nach der Express-Bestellung der Karte


----------



## Grestorn (23. November 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Bench +200?


+200 MHz mehr Core Takt und +1000 mehr Speicher Takt war gemeint.

Und mit Falten meinte ich Folding@Home. Am besten Googeln, wenn Du nicht weißt, was das ist.


----------



## Tony103 (23. November 2020)

COD Code ist heute Nachmittag angekommen. 
MP läuft in UHD, DLSS auf Qualität, ohne RTX und sonst alles auf Max mit durchschnittlich 120 FPS.
10 GB Ram werden komplett reserviert. Werde morgen noch das Hi-res Pack herunterladen.. mal sehen wie es sich auswirkt.


----------



## Spinal (23. November 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> @Spinal : Auf dem Karton deiner 3090 steht ja nicht umsonst ein 750w Netzteil als *Mindest*anforderung.
> Bei mir schaltet sogar das 750w Netzteil ab! Ist aber wohl ein Seasonic typisches Problem der zu empfindlichen Schutzschaltungen. Ein 1kw Netzteil ist schon unterwegs zu mir, dann kann ich das Biest endlich von der Leine lassen.
> Bis dahin hält meine Afterburner Voltage Curve das Ding am laufen. Das wäre dann auch eine Übergangslösung für Dich.


Oh, hab deine Antwort gar nicht gesehen, danke für den Tipp.
Ja, ich habe schon ein neues Netzteil bestellt, aber die Verfügbarkeit hat sich offenbar geändert, muss jetzt mal schauen.
Hatte ja die neue Karte einfach so angestöpselt wie die Alte, dabei war einer der Grafikkartenstecker auf Schiene 1, die erstens nur 20A leistet und an der auch die CPU hängt. Dass das knapp wird war klar.
Jetzt hängt die Grafikkarte soweit ich das sehen kann exklusiv an Schiene 3 und 4 mit je 25A und hab bisher keine Probleme. Neues Netzteil kommt dennoch rein.
An der Steckdose nimmt sich der Rechner unter Spielelast 520W.


----------



## pietcux (23. November 2020)

Ich habe auch nachträglich den WD Legion code bekommen. Vor zwei Wochen hieß es noch ich krieg keinen. Daher hab ich das Spiel ganz normal gekauft. Ein COD Code hätte jetzt eigentlich lieber....


----------



## RtZk (23. November 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Mein 260€ teures 1000W Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium (SSR-1000TR) hat bei OC der 3090 oft abgeschaltet
> Ich werde Seasonic kontaktieren. Das NT ist erst 17 Monate alt. Aber ich lese immer häufiger, dass ausgerechnet bei meiner Serie die Schutzschaltung oft anspricht. An der Steckdose hab ich lediglich bis zu 760W abgelesen



Bei 760 Watt werden die Peaks die 1000 Watt problemlos überschreiten, logisch, dass da die Schutzschaltung aktiviert wird.
Um 760 Watt beim Gaming zu haben muss die CPU aber auch ordentlich Strom ziehen, selbst bei einer 500 Watt 3090 sind 260 Watt für das Restssystem eine Menge (erst Recht da die CPU beim Gaming nie richtig ausgelastet wird).


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bei 760 Watt werden die Peaks die 1000 Watt problemlos überschreiten, logisch, dass da die Schutzschaltung aktiviert wird.


Nur das die OPP erst bei ~1400W auslöst.








						Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 1000W PSU Review: Quiet Dominance
					

Seasonic's Prime Titanium PSUs are the Prime family's flagships, and the 1kW model we're reviewing today is the strongest Seasonic PSU with 80 PLUS Titanium efficiency and an incredibly quiet fan.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Snoopy69 (24. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bei 760 Watt werden die Peaks die 1000 Watt problemlos überschreiten, logisch, dass da die Schutzschaltung aktiviert wird.
> Um 760 Watt beim Gaming zu haben muss die CPU aber auch ordentlich Strom ziehen, selbst bei einer 500 Watt 3090 sind 260 Watt für das Restssystem eine Menge (erst Recht da die CPU beim Gaming nie richtig ausgelastet wird).


So logisch ist das nicht, weil andere 1.000W-NTs den PC nicht abschalten
Scheinbar sind die Seasonic-NTs empfindlicher konfiguriert

Aber das scheint nicht bei jeder Serie von SS zu sein. Hab ich gelesen
Die Chancen nach einem Tausch bei SS eine Besserung zu erfahren ist eher gering, oder?


JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur das die OPP erst bei ~1400W auslöst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit normalen Messgeräten kann man so extrem kurze,  hohe Peaks eh nicht messen. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn die 1.000W als sehr hoher, kurzer Peak weit überschritten wurden. Damit hat Corsair scheinbar null Probleme


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2020)

How We Test Power Supply Units
					

Our PSU reviews explore performance, noise and temperature ratings, along with the build quality of every power supply we test. Today we introduce you to our methodology, testing equipment and benchmarks.




					www.tomshardware.com
				



Damit kann man das also nicht messen?
Wobei das messen auch nicht das Problem ist.
Seasonic scheint da sehr schnell ansprechende Sicherungen zu haben.
Hatte ich selber schon das Problem.
Und ja, auch mein Corsair Schweissgerät hat damit keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

> An der Steckdose hab ich lediglich bis zu 760W abgelesen


----------



## Daviwagi (24. November 2020)

Ich habe noch einen Code bekommen für Watch Dogs Legion + 1 Jahr Geforce Now. Jemand kein Bock auf COD und möchte Keys tauschen oder hat allgemein Interesse an WDL? 

Ampere-Karte mit Geforce Experience Account + Ubisoft Connect Account werden benötigt zum Einlösen


----------



## RavionHD (24. November 2020)

Eine Frage:
Ich habe meine 3080 auf Amazon gekauft, habe den Support angeschrieben zwecks CoD Key, die wissen jedoch von nichts.
Wie läuft das nun ab, wie habt ihr eure Keys erhalten?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (24. November 2020)

Wirds hier im Forum ein Thread geben wo gute Black Friday Angebote gelistet werden?


----------



## Snoopy69 (24. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Ich habe meine 3080 auf Amazon gekauft, habe den Support angeschrieben zwecks CoD Key, die wissen jedoch von nichts.
> Wie läuft das nun ab, wie habt ihr eure Keys erhalten?


Die Codes kommen per Mail...
In der Regel nach 14 Tagen, damit keiner nur die Codes abgreift und die Hardware wieder zurückschickt

Aber ich habe meinen Code bei Versand der Hardware bekommen (ist unüblich)


----------



## Tony103 (24. November 2020)

Wie immer; teilnehmende Händler und Qualifizierte Produkte.. Bei den Produkten wird man auf Händler und die Produktbeschreibung verwiesen und welche davon teilnehmend sind weiß auch keiner genau.


----------



## pietcux (24. November 2020)

Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass mit DLSS balanced in WDL die Framrate bei mir gleich bleibt wie ohne DLSS. Knapp unter 50 fps. Dafür sinkt die Auslasung von 99% auf 74%. Natürlich auch der Takt des Prozessors, der sinkt auf ca 1300 Mhz. 
System R5/3600 RTX3080


----------



## Heisenberg23 (24. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Ich habe meine 3080 auf Amazon gekauft, habe den Support angeschrieben zwecks CoD Key, die wissen jedoch von nichts.
> Wie läuft das nun ab, wie habt ihr eure Keys erhalten?



Bei mir kamen die Keys auch via Mail, 14 Tage nach dem Kauf. Hab über NBB bestellt, und die Mail mit den Keys kam auch von NBB


----------



## Maxtrum (24. November 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Die Codes kommen per Mail...
> In der Regel nach 14 Tagen, damit keiner nur die Codes abgreift und die Hardware wieder zurückschickt
> 
> Aber ich habe meinen Code bei Versand der Hardware bekommen (ist unüblich)



Bei mir war das auch der fall, allerdings gehen die nicht einzuloesen, erst mit der entsprechenden graka im system ...
Geforce reedem Seite bringt mir immer ich soll Geforce Experience auf 3.18 upgraden, dabei hab ich schon die 3.20er version. Wie ich das gegoogelt habe stand irgendwo was das es nur mit der Graka dan aktivier bar ist.

Graka ist von Alternate und ist heute daheim angekommen,... allerdings kommt mein tower und netzteil erst morgen an XD den rest fuern neuen pc hab ich schon alles..... Ab morgen wird gebastelt.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (24. November 2020)

'Silence is Golden!'
Habe nun mein bevorzugtes UV-Setting mit der 3090 TUF OC gefunden: 0.75 V    1700 MHz  -- ein Traum


----------



## Maggolos (24. November 2020)

Also ich mit dem Bios jenseits von Gut und 
Böse (450W) schaffe ich 9722 Punkte.

Der Chip wurde unter Wasser wahrscheinlich sehr gut abgehen, aber ist nicht mein Fall









						I scored 7 102 in Time Spy Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 7 1700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## micha30111 (24. November 2020)

Mein COD Key + GeforceNow Key kamen einen Tag nach Versand der Karte. Das war total unproblematisch.... Thema Undervolting, sollte ich mich eventuell auch noch mal mit auseinander setzen. Aktuell habe ich erst einmal geschaut was ich maximale
Takrate rausholen kann. 

Bei COD gestern im Stream von COD boostete sie bis auf 2070 GPU Takt ( zumindest laut dem Zotac Tool ). War da angenehm überrascht, da ich nicht dachte dass sie soweit boosten würde....


----------



## Minalion (24. November 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> 'Silence is Golden!'
> Habe nun mein bevorzugtes UV-Setting mit der 3090 TUF OC gefunden: 0.75 V    1700 MHz  -- ein Traum


Hast du mit dem Setting dann einen Leistungsverlust ?? 

Bei den 3080 Preisen hole ich villeicht doch ne 3090. 
Bei den Scalper 3080 Preisen ist der aufpreis dann doch aufeinmal kleiner


----------



## KaterTom (24. November 2020)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Mein 260€ teures 1000W Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium (SSR-1000TR) hat bei OC der 3090 oft abgeschaltet


Waaas?? Mach' mich nicht verrückt! Genau so eins habe ich bestellt, weil ich dachte, dass 1kw doch reichen sollte?! Ist Seasonic nicht eigentlich für hochwertige Netzteile bekannt? Was mach' ich denn nun?


----------



## OmasHighendPC (24. November 2020)

Minalion schrieb:


> Hast du mit dem Setting dann einen Leistungsverlust ??


natürlich, aber in meinen Games nicht spürbar, d.h. vielleicht 7-8% weniger FPS  gegenüber Stock Einstellung.
hier noch ein 3dmark-bench:  https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/53518167? --- 9516 graphics score
hier ein 'Stock-Run':   https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/53519591? --- 9702 graphics score
fast das gleiche Resultat, die Lüfter drehen aber deutlich  lauter und die GPU wird dennoch wärmer
und es steht 350 Watt zu 260 Watt Verbrauch


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (24. November 2020)

Hab mal eine Frage, auf eBay sieht man ja immer das die Leute ihre Karte mit Rechnung verkaufen, bringt das was im Falle eines Garantieanspruches? Kann da nicht nur der Originalkäufer Anspruch erheben?


----------



## Gurdi (24. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage, auf eBay sieht man ja immer das die Leute ihre Karte mit Rechnung verkaufen, bringt das was im Falle eines Garantieanspruches? Kann da nicht nur der Originalkäufer Anspruch erheben?


Die Händler werden massivst versuchen die abzuwimmeln, wenn du ein Problem dann mit der Karte hast wird es düster.


----------



## RtZk (24. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass mit DLSS balanced in WDL die Framrate bei mir gleich bleibt wie ohne DLSS. Knapp unter 50 fps. Dafür sinkt die Auslasung von 99% auf 74%. Natürlich auch der Takt des Prozessors, der sinkt auf ca 1300 Mhz.
> System R5/3600 RTX3080



Da bist du eben knapp vor dem CPU Limit gewesen und hast jetzt evtl. 1 FPS mehr.



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage, auf eBay sieht man ja immer das die Leute ihre Karte mit Rechnung verkaufen, bringt das was im Falle eines Garantieanspruches? Kann da nicht nur der Originalkäufer Anspruch erheben?



Bei vielen Herstellern hat sowieso nur der 1. Käufer Garantie und ein möglicher 2. Käufer nicht mehr.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (24. November 2020)

Also bringt es nix? Weil immer alle groß mit ihrer Rechnung werben


----------



## pietcux (24. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Da bist du eben knapp vor dem CPU Limit gewesen und hast jetzt evtl. 1 FPS mehr.


Weder mit noch ohne DLSS ist der Prozessor auch nur annähernd ausgelastet. nur so um 65%. Und auch kein einzelner Kern ist auf 100%. Also ein CPU Limit kann es nicht sein.


----------



## RtZk (24. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Weder mit noch ohne DLSS ist der Prozessor auch nur annähernd ausgelastet. nur so um 65%. Und auch kein einzelner Kern ist auf 100%. Also ein CPU Limit kann es nicht sein.



Es muss kein einziger Kern auf 100% sein um im CPU Limit zu sein.


----------



## Grestorn (24. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Weder mit noch ohne DLSS ist der Prozessor auch nur annähernd ausgelastet. nur so um 65%. Und auch kein einzelner Kern ist auf 100%. Also ein CPU Limit kann es nicht sein.


Das Problem ist, dass der Hauptthread immer von Kern zu Kern springt (wenn die Applikation das nicht aktiv unterbindet) und deswegen sieht man es auch dann nicht in der Auslastung, wenn ein einzelner Thread einen Kern der CPU alleine voll auslastet.

Das kannst Du ganz leicht ausprobieren: Lass einen einzelnen Prime95 Thread laufen. Der lastet einen Kern voll aus. Dennoch ist nie ein Kern auf 100%, es sei denn, Du bindest Prime95 auf genau einen Kern.


----------



## RtZk (24. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Also bringt es nix? Weil immer alle groß mit ihrer Rechnung werben



Kann man denke ich nicht so pauschal sagen. 
Es wird wohl auf Hersteller und Händler ankommen, ich würde nicht so viel draufgeben, aber ich halte von Gebrauchtkäufen sowieso wenig.


----------



## Anthropos (24. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Händler werden massivst versuchen die abzuwimmeln, wenn du ein Problem dann mit der Karte hast wird es düster.


Ich glaube auch, dass die meisten Händler so handeln.
Hier möchte ich jedoch Caseking mal positiv hervorheben, da die den Kaufpreis eines gebraucht gekauften Prozessors, welcher dann kaputt ging, bei mir erstattet hatten. Die wollen allerdings nicht nur eine Rechnung sondern auch eine sogenannte "Abtretungserklärung der Gewährleistungsansprüche". Es lief hier also über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung und nicht über die Herstellergarantie.
Beim Hersteller sollte man sich ganz genau die Garantiebedingungen anschauen und - falls dort nicht näher beschrieben - im Zweifel mal nachfragen. Da die Garantie ja eine freiwillige Sache ist, wird sie oft nur dem Erstkäufer gewährt.


----------



## pietcux (24. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es muss kein einziger Kern auf 100% sein um im CPU Limit zu sein.





Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass der Hauptthread immer von Kern zu Kern springt (wenn die Applikation das nicht aktiv unterbindet) und deswegen sieht man es auch dann nicht in der Auslastung, wenn ein einzelner Thread einen Kern der CPU alleine voll auslastet.
> 
> Das kannst Du ganz leicht ausprobieren: Lass einen einzelnen Prime95 Thread laufen. Der lastet einen Kern voll aus. Dennoch ist nie ein Kern auf 100%, es sei denn, Du bindest Prime95 auf genau einen Kern.


Also gut, würde denn ein R7/3700X ausreichen? Den kann ich am WE umbauen aus dem Lan Rechner. Oder was schwebt euch so vor auf einem Asus B550 I Board? Der Kühler kann sicher wesentlich mehr als 65Watt zu kühlen.


----------



## lokran (24. November 2020)

Hey,

ich hab jetzt schon eine Weile die 3090 Strix OC und warte momentan auf Waterblock von AC, aber was mir aufgefallen ist:

In zwei Reviews für diese Karte habe ich gesehen, dass Multi-Monitor Idle Power Draw mit ca. 30 Watt gemessen wurde.

Meine erlaubt sich aber permanent 60 Watt.

Klar, ich weiß, dass Ampere ein Stromfresser ist und unter Last soll es mir jetzt auch mal relativ egal sein, aber 60 Watt dafür, dass sie nur den Desktop darstellen muss, finde ich etwas üppig. Also ich will das Teil auch mal einfach laufen lassen und die Stromrechnung mag zwar jetzt nicht so dramatisch sein, aber ist nicht ganz, was ich von einer "modernen" GPU erwarten würde.

Im Übrigen ist es auch so, dass mir MSI Afterburner die Voltage nicht anzeigt.

Laut GPU-Z ist es aber "MVDDC", was sich quasi permanent 45 Watt nimmt- das ist der VRAM, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Der Core sind nur um die 10 im Idle.

Haltet ihr das für "normal"? Hatte auch mal DDU Treiber deinstalliert und ausprobiert, beide Monitore auf 60 HZ und Full HD zu reduzieren, was keinen Unterschied gebracht hat.
Wenn ich einen Monitor abhänge, geht es auf ca. 45 Watt runter. Was letztlich immer noch 30 Watt mehr sind als Reviews angeben.


----------



## wuermlicherwurm (25. November 2020)

Notebooksbilliger hat die 3090 Asus TUF ab Lager im Angebot, falls jemand interesse hat.


----------



## Grestorn (25. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Also gut, würde denn ein R7/3700X ausreichen? Den kann ich am WE umbauen aus dem Lan Rechner. Oder was schwebt euch so vor auf einem Asus B550 I Board? Der Kühler kann sicher wesentlich mehr als 65Watt zu kühlen.


Probieren kannst Du es natürlich, ich denke nicht, dass das was bringt. Der 3600 und der 3700 sind praktisch identisch in ihrer Single-Core Leistung. Wenn, dann müsstest Du auf einen Zen 3 oder einen Intel umsteigen. Oder bestimmte Einstellungen, die CPU Intensiv sind, reduzieren (da gehört auch RT dazu, aber auch anderes, der interne Benchmark gibt darüber Auskunft). Oder mit 50 fps leben.

Mehr findest Du in dem Video von DF. Er spricht auch von den hohen CPU Ansprüchen des Spiels und wie gerade Zen 2 damit zu kämpfen hat. Der Link bringt Dich ungefähr an die Stelle, wo er das analysiert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HC8cjfHSvo:701

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pietcux (25. November 2020)

Klar hab natürlich auch Zen 3 auf Sicht. Momentan ist er ja noch schlechter verfügbar als Grafikkarten.


----------



## Spinal (25. November 2020)

Minalion schrieb:


> Bei den 3080 Preisen hole ich villeicht doch ne 3090.
> Bei den Scalper 3080 Preisen ist der aufpreis dann doch aufeinmal kleiner



Hab ich auch so gemacht. Nachdem ich 2 Monate auf meine 3080 gewartet hab und jetzt die extremen Preise sehe, falls man mal eine in freier Wildbahn erwischt war der Aufpreis gefühlt gar nicht mehr so schlimm.
Die 3090 gibt es as FE zumindest immer wieder mal zur UVP und die 3090 FE braucht sich ja vor den meisten Customs auch nicht verstecken. Im Gegenteil, der dicke 3-Slot Kühler ist richtig gut, sieht klasse aus und befördert einen Teil der Hitze direkt aus dem Gehäuse.
Einzig wer viel RGB Klimbim im Gehäuse hat wird feststellen, dass der doch eher schlichte Anblick der kleinen Monsterkarte nicht so gut in ein verspieltes Gehäuse passt.


----------



## wuermlicherwurm (25. November 2020)

und weg sind die ASUS. Wahnsinn. Nix gibts zu kaufen. PS5 wird angeblich in den USA auch schon von den Lieferdiensten geklaut. Verrückte Zeiten.

Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Sly84 (25. November 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Also bringt es nix? Weil immer alle groß mit ihrer Rechnung werben


Bringt dir direkt etwas, sofern die RG keinen Namen, Adresse etc. drauf hat. Also direkt im Laden gekauft. Dann wirst im Normalfall als Erstkäufer anerkannt.
Stehen Name etc. drauf: Benötigst eine Gewährleistungs/ Garantieabtretung vom Erstkäufer.
Hier musst du dich aber vorab informieren ob die überhaupt anerkannt werden.
Wenn z.B. eine Asus kaufst: Alternate z.B. erkennt die Gewährleistungsabtretung an wenn mich jetzt nicht irre. Asus gibt die Garantie aber nur für den Erstkäufer.
Safe bist auf jeden Fall für die Standardgarantie bei EVGA (erweiterte Garantie kann dort aber nicht übertragen werden).
Die Leute die bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen damit werben haben dies aber im Normalfall nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (25. November 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Waaas?? Mach' mich nicht verrückt! Genau so eins habe ich bestellt, weil ich dachte, dass 1kw doch reichen sollte?! Ist Seasonic nicht eigentlich für hochwertige Netzteile bekannt? Was mach' ich denn nun?


Habe ein 1000W Prime Ultra Platinum und alles läuft stabil. Alles gut


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> falls man mal eine in freier Wildbahn erwischt *war der Aufpreis gefühlt gar nicht mehr so schlimm*.


Naja ... 600-1000€ Aufpreis für gute 90 Customs find ich schon beachtlich, selbst zu 3080 Scalper Preisen.
Und wer für unter 950 eine 3080 gekauft hat, da war der Aufpreis _selbst zur 3090 FE_ immer noch merklich.
Is ja nicht so dass es "_nur_" 2-300€ Aufpreis sind.

Dazu halt noch, dass die 14GB mehr Speicher grundsätzlich durchschnittlich schon mal den Strombedarf erhöhen, gegenüber zur 3080, selbst wenn man das Mehr an Speicher gar nicht braucht, so dass da _alleine deswegen_ schon mal 28-45 Watt mehr gesaugt werden, im Fall der Fälle.

Naja ... wenn man die 24GB echt braucht, oder man eh nich so auf die Kohle gucken muss, bzw. _will_, isses ja egal.

Holt man sich die 24GB Karte und gut is.

Andererseits, wenn man eigentlich nur bis WQHD zockt ... wären die 14GB mehr Speicher im Grunde unnütz und eher Ballast.  Vor allem wenn man eigentlich sowieso ursprünglich vor hatte, nicht über 1000€ für ne GPU zu gehen.
Da finde ich den Abstand immer noch beachtlich zur 3090, was die Preise angeht.

Um die 1600€ + waren bisher so die günstigsten 3090 auf Lager, die ich gesehen habe. Und ob ich jetzt 800, oder 900 zahle, oder 1600, oder 1800, is finde ich doch immer noch ein klarer Unterschied(sogar das Doppelte).

Mein "Scalperpreis" für die sofort-ab-Lager 3080 TUF OC lag jedenfalls unter 950€.

Hatte starke Bauchschmerzen bei der Bestellung, aber das endlose Wartespiel auf die 3080 Strix OC hat mich irgendwie zermürbt und frustriert.
Und wenn man dann mal eine 3080, dann auch noch mein Lieblings-Ersatzmodell für die nicht lieferbare Strix OC, auf Lager sieht, innerhalb 3 Tage bei einem ... tja ... da kann man nicht lange überlegen.

Nach meiner Bestellung wollte ich den Link auch refreshen und im Forum teilen, aber da gab's schon keine mehr(wirklich nach 2 Minuten).
Da muss man echt fix sein, zumindest bei den gefragtesten Modellen.

Hoffe ja immer noch, dass endlich mal die dicken Schiffe aus China ankommen, mit der nächsten größeren Menge.
Aber meine Hoffnung dahingehend is immer kleiner geworden zuletzt.
So schlimm fand ich bisher noch nie ein Jahr mit allgemein Unterhaltungstechnik Launches.

Die Mode von Leuten lauter Zeug zu bestellen, nur um es weiter zu verkaufen, greift auch mehr um sich.
Spricht sich rum.

Letztens hat mir noch einer von seiner neuen Playsi 5 erzählt, zum normalen Preis. Aber nur weil sein Bekannter 4 Stück hatte, wovon er ihm eine zum "Freundschaftspreis", also UVP überlassen hat und die anderen für 8-900 auf Ebay verkauft.
Der hat wohl auch noch andere Sachen die er immer ein und verkauft, wie Schuhe(ein Paar über 1000€) usw. . Alles was gefragt ist, aber wo sich abzeichnet, dass es anfänglich einen Mangel gibt, oder limitierte Sondermodelle und die Leute bereit sind im Fall der Fälle mehr zu zahlen.

Jetzt wo ich das weiß, werde ich das für alle zukünftigen Generationen so machen, dass ich erst meine alte Karte verkaufe, wenn ich die neue habe.

Ok ... war jetzt in meinem Fall auch nicht so schlimm, da ich die Hälfte selbst des Scalperpreises allein nur durch den Gebrauchtverkauf meiner 1080Ti(die ich bereits günstig gebraucht gekauft hatte  ) wieder drin hatte, aber diese Warterei, wenn man nix kriegt, macht einen kirre  . Also nächstes Mal Karte behalten und abwarten, bis irgendwann genug Zeug auf dem Markt ist. Und wenn's erst n halbes Jahr später ist, oder länger.
Noch mal mach ich das Spiel nicht mit.


----------



## Spinal (25. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hatte starke Bauchschmerzen bei der Bestellung, aber das endlose Wartespiel auf die 3080 Strix OC hat mich irgendwie zermürbt und frustriert.
> Und wenn man dann mal eine 3080, dann auch noch mein Lieblings-Ersatzmodell für die nicht lieferbare Strix OC, auf Lager sieht, innerhalb 3 Tage bei einem ... tja ... da kann man nicht lange überlegen.


Ja, es ist natürlich schon nochmal ein deftiger Aufpreis zur 3090, das kann ich mir schönreden wie ich will, aber selbst dann ist der nur der Aufpreis fast der Preis, den ich für meine letzte Grafikkarte bezahlt hab. Und das war die teuerste Grafikkarte die ich bis dahin gekauft hatte (2016, 600€  GTX 1080).
Ich war hin- und hergerissen zwischen 3080 und 6800 XT. Mehr Ram? Mehr RT Leistung? Und in mir reifte der Gedanke, die 3090 zu kaufen und einfach beides zu haben.
Nachdem man eh kaum eine Karte bestellen konnte (AMD noch schlimmer als Nvidia) ging es mir am Ende ähnlich wie dir. Die FE lieferbar zur UVP gesehen und bestellt.

Und natürlich verbraucht der Ram mehr Energie, aber vermutlich läuft die 3090 bei gleichem Tempo effizienter als jede 3080. Die muss man ja schon etwas prügeln damit sie auf 3090 Niveau kommt. Denn auch wenn der viele Ram das auffälligste Merkmal der 3090 ist, sie hat auch von allem anderen etwas mehr als die 3080 (Shader, Bandbreite, Texturleistung).
Im Leerlauf habe ich etwa den gleichen Gesamtsystem-Energieverbrauch wie vorher mit der 1080. In Spielen steigt er von 330-350 auf 480 - 520W.
Das tut dann schon etwas weh. Genau wie der Anschaffungspreis.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> sie hat auch von allem anderen etwas mehr als die 3080 (Shader, Bandbreite, Texturleistung).


Natürlich. Sonst wär's ja auch keine 3090. 

Falls jemand ähnlich frustriert von 3080 Warterei ist und falls Scalperpreise für Gigabyte Entry-Level Modelle(also keine Aorus) egal sind, kann man aktuell hier zuschlagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Preise sind natürlich jenseits von gut und böse(~ +250€). 

950 für ne Eagle is schon extrem.
980 für ne Gaming OC auch.

Aber wer weiß ...

Ich hatte auch irgendwann einfach zugeschlagen bei ner TUF OC(nicht bei MF, denn da kann man lange auf Asus Produkte warten, weil die keine Asus Karten verticken  ).

Wollt's nur mitgeteilt haben, da ich es gerade gesehen habe.
Sind auf Lager.

PS: Wenn aber schon so teuer, würd' ich eher zu Gaming OC tendieren. Die Eagle is schon sehr "Standardmäßig".
Letztere sollte eigentlich UVP Preis haben(vielleicht max. +20€). Absolut unteres Ende der Fahnenstange.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:

Ui ... hätt' nich gedacht, dass die immer noch +5 auf Lager haben, der Gaming OC.
Die hauen auch welche raus, aktuell. Zu dem Bild von oben hat sich das schon auf über 470 verkauft geändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is das jetzt der Anfang vom Ende der Knappheit, oder wieder nur ne Eintagsfliege !? 


Schon ne Stunde "auf Lager".


----------



## Spinal (25. November 2020)

Pervers...... und wir sind drauf reingefallen und machen den Scheiss mit


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. November 2020)

Tja ... wie sag ich immer ?

"Irgendwas is ja immer." 

Wer halt frühzeitig seine alte Karte vertickt, muss mit der Situation die sich bietet bei Release, klar kommen. Is halt so.

So ... bin dann mal weiter tüfteln und zocken. Mit der "Übergangs-3080 TUF OC".
_Irgendwann_ kommt bestimmt noch ne Strix OC.  _Die_ dann sogar zum Normalpreis.


edit:

Das Angebot der Scalper 3080 oben is übrigens nach dem Start der Custom 6800 XT schnell weg gewesen. 
Nix mehr da.

edit2: Will gar nicht wissen, wie viele "AMD Freunde" demnächst still und heimlich mit 3080 auftauchen, bei den aktuellen Custom Preisen der 6800 XT. 
(Und dem riesigen Angebot)


----------



## Spinal (26. November 2020)

Oh weh... heute ist mir die Kiste wieder abgeschmiert.
Merke: Dark Power Pro 11 650 W reicht für eine Stock 3090 FE nicht aus.

Interessanterweise geht der Rechner (bisher) nicht bei anspruchsvollen Titeln aus, sondern bei einer läppischen Runde Dota2 mit 90 FPS Limit. Stromverbrauch laut Messgerät an der Steckdose zu dem Zeitpunkt knapp über 300W.

Trotzdem hatte ich jetzt wieder ein Ausschalten. Entweder sind die Spannungsspitzen heftig, oder ich mache was falsch.
Neues Netzteil ist bestellt.


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2020)

Spannung fixieren,dann passiert das nicht.
Die 6800XT hat gestern auch mein 750Watt Corsair raus gegickt mit MultiRail,musste wie bei der Founders auf SingleRail gehen.


----------



## I3ooTz (26. November 2020)

Moin,
mich würde eure Meinung interessieren, weil ich überall etwas anderes lese und ich keinen super ausführlichen PSU calc. finde.
Reicht mein aktuelles Netzteil (be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W) für ne RTX 3080 ROG STRIX OC.
Den Rest meines Setups, kann meiner Signatur entnommen werden.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> Moin,
> mich würde eure Meinung interessieren, weil ich überall etwas anderes lese und ich keinen super ausführlichen PSU calc. finde.
> Reicht mein aktuelles Netzteil (be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W) für ne RTX 3080 ROG STRIX OC.
> Den Rest meines Setups, kann meiner Signatur entnommen werden.


Klar reicht das Netzteil aus.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (26. November 2020)

Ich überlege auch ob eine 3060Ti nicht auch für mich ausgereicht hätte, Problem ist nur eine Fe zu bekommen und bei den vermutliches Costumpreisen kann ich auch bei meiner 3070 Fe bleiben


----------



## blautemple (26. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar reicht das Netzteil aus.


Da sei dir mal nicht so sicher. Ich musste bei meiner 3090 Strix OC am 1200W Straight Power 11 Platinum die Last auf 3 Y-Kabel verteilen, ansonsten ist der Rechner beim zocken einfach ausgegangen und das war nicht mal mit maximalem Power Limit sondern "nur" 410W.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (26. November 2020)

Bei Alternate ist übrigens gerade der 10700Kf und der i5 10600K im Angebot


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Da sei dir mal nicht so sicher. Ich musste bei meiner 3090 Strix OC am 1200W Straight Power 11 Platinum die Last auf 3 Y-Kabel verteilen, ansonsten ist der Rechner beim zocken einfach ausgegangen und das war nicht mal mit maximalem Power Limit sondern "nur" 410W.


Er redet von der 3080. Und da kann man auch problemlos auf beide Rails verteilen.


----------



## blautemple (26. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er redet von der 3080. Und da kann man auch problemlos auf beide Rails verteilen.


3080 und 3090 macht praktisch keinen Unterschied im Verbrauch. Besonders die Spitzen sind praktisch gleich.

Und das Verteilen über die verschiedenen Rails ist in dem Fall eben problematisch. Soweit ich weiß hat das Dark Power 11, genauso wie das Straight Power 11 Platinum, 4 Rails. Die 2 starken sind für die GPU. Blöderweise hat die Strix aber 3 8 Pin Buchsen die alle ungefähr gleich viel Strom brauchen. Durch meine 3 Y-Kabel kann ich das jetzt gleichmäßig auf die 2 Rails aufteilen, da ich 3 Buchsen am Netzteil habe. 2 davon gehen auf einzelne Rails und die dritte wird auf beide aufgeteilt. Wenn man aber nur 2 Kabel hat lastet auf einer Rail die doppelte Last und das ist für das Netzteil dann schlicht zu viel.

Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein dass das Dark Power 11 ja in einen Single Rail Modus geschalten werden kann. Unter Umständen würde dass das Problem ja direkt beheben.


----------



## I3ooTz (26. November 2020)

@blautemple @Threshold Danke für die Antworten.

Also gibt es ohne "Umwege" keine 100% Sicherheit.
Versteh ich das aber richtig, dass dann alle RTX3080er mit "nur" 2 8 Pin Buchsen defintiv laufen würden?


----------



## blautemple (26. November 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> @blautemple @Threshold Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Also gibt es ohne "Umwege" keine 100% Sicherheit.
> Versteh ich das aber richtig, dass dann alle RTX3080er mit "nur" 2 8 Pin Buchsen defintiv laufen würden?


Die mit 2 8-Pin sind unproblematisch. Alleine schon deswegen, weil die grundsätzlich ein geringeres Power Limit haben.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2020)

I3ooTz schrieb:


> Versteh ich das aber richtig, dass dann alle RTX3080er mit "nur" 2 8 Pin Buchsen defintiv laufen würden?


Es gibt ja nicht viele 3080 mit 3x 8 Pin.
Mein Tipp: Kauf die Asus TUF. 2x8 Pin und ein Top kühler.


----------



## I3ooTz (26. November 2020)

Ja, ich weiß. Aber leider eben die Karten, die die höchste potenzielle Power haben (Was ja absolut logisch ist). 
Ja die TUF hab ich mir auch gerade angeschaut. Welche der 2 8Pin Buchsen Karten hat den das höchste Powerlimit. Hast dudazu irgendeine gute Vergleichs/Infoseite? 
 2x 8Pin = 300W + PCIe = 75W aber wird ja nicht so sein, dass jede 2 8Pin Buchsen Karte ein Powerlimit von 375W hat.


----------



## blautemple (26. November 2020)

Diverse Gigabyte Karten. Die Aorus Master hat z.B. 390W. Aber das sind nur Nuancen. Ich würde grundsätzlich die TUF empfehlen wenn man sowieso unter Luft bleiben will. Ansonsten die Strix oder die FTW3 wenn man auf Wasser umbauen will um das hohe Power Limit auszunutzen.


----------



## I3ooTz (26. November 2020)

Ich würde gerne mein aktuelles Netzteil behalten und daher die bestmögliche RTX3080 mit 2 8Pin Buchsen wählen. Ich will nichts auf Wasser umbauen. Ich würde gerne einfach, über OC, das Maximum rausholen, welches mit den Standardlüftern möglich ist.


----------



## blautemple (26. November 2020)

Dann nimm die TUF.


----------



## I3ooTz (26. November 2020)

Danke


----------



## pietcux (26. November 2020)

Meine TUF OC läuft gemütlich an meinem SF750 von Corsair.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (26. November 2020)

Ich überlege grade für den Übergang eine rtx 3070 zu kaufen. Die ist grade auf 554€ gefallen. Falls die noch weiter im Preis fällt wäre das eine Option. Für ein paar Wochen dürfte diese als Übergangskarte ein gutes Upgrade zur 1080 sein. Bis zur problemfreien 3080ti im Februar/März dauerts mir zu lange.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. November 2020)

hoffentlich sind bald regulär all die TUF 3080 breit verfügbar... wegen RMA und so
kann meine lotterieniete solange leider nicht umtauschen. die meisten TUF sind 1a aber ich hab die eine unter den 1000 gefunden... 40W im idle mit heftigen coil whine. aber die schafft +260CC +1200MC


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. November 2020)

Die TUF OC, also ich hab ja "nur" die 3080, läuft eigentlich extrem geil, wenn man gern rumtüfteln mag. 

Bin da gerade in die Richtung, wo ich gern hin will, mit Testereien.

100 FPS festgetackert in RDR2, bei 240 Watt. 
Ich mach einfach mein eigenes Ding und lass Leute lästern, über zu wenig Speicher, über "Thermi", über Wahsninns-Watt und Temps ...

Schaut mal ...

Eben mal etwas rumgetüftelt(inkl. CapFrameX PS: Danke Gauss und co !) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal eben testweise vom ersten Basiscamp wo das Kapitel 2 glaub ich anfängt, einfach herumgeritten, Überfälle gemacht, mich mit Old Driscals, oder wie die heißen, angelegt, Tiere gejagt und gehäutet, ein englisches Vollblut eingefangen und einfach versucht vollspeed auf dem Pferd für "Hakler/Ruckler" zu sorgen, in dem ich durch die Vegetation bin, oder gegen das Licht mit Sonnenstrahlen durch den Dunst, um irgendwie mal n Hakler zu verursachen ...

Es hat zum Glück nicht geklappt.
Lief wie Butter in der Sonne.  Schön G-sync on, vsync off, 100 fps Limit.

Ein Traum !  

Man beachte auch den Frequenzverlauf ... Min/average/max: 1935MHz. 

Verbrauch Min/average/max: 198Watt/240Watt/269Watt. 
Temp min./average/max: 45/47/49 Grad C° ! 
(Edit: Wohnzimmerraumtemp 30 cm entfernt vom PC war 22,3 Grad C°. Keine freakigen Kühlungssachen. Ganz einfache Luftkühlung)

FPS Average 100, P1 = 84,2, Min(!) 57,3 !

Stuttering Analysis: 100% Smooth ! Nich nur 7 Sekunden lang getestet, sondern: 714Sekunden, was fast 12 Minuten (!) sind ! 
Kein einziger (fetter) Hakler(also so runter Richtung 5-30 fps, wo's spürbar hängen würde) in der ganzen Zeit.


Yes !
I love it !


Evtl. werd' ich die Strix OC doch stornieren.


I3ooTz schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mein aktuelles Netzteil behalten und daher die bestmögliche RTX3080 mit 2 8Pin Buchsen wählen. Ich will nichts auf Wasser umbauen.


Und natürlich nutze ich Luft only, wie immer. Nix Wasser.
Immer noch mit meinem alten Be Quiet 650 Watt Gold Straight Power 11.

edit:

Lüfterkurve hab ich mir übrigens so gebastelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ja nicht extrem Lärmempfindlich, hab für mich festgestellt, dass ca. 65% Lüfterdrehzahl im Idle für die TUF OC sehr angenehm leise sind und dann im Spielbetrieb, mit Kopfhörer auf, ging die Drehzahl bis 78% hoch(also hier in dem RDR2 Test), was ich immer noch nicht als zu laut empfand.

Der Kühler(inkl. Lüfter) der TUF OC is schon hammer ! 



edit2: Und das war erst ein erster Schnellschuss Test, mit dem Curve Editor.
Hab noch nix ausgefeilt, auch nicht mit den Spieloptionen. Da geht noch so einiges, denk ich. 
Sowohl für schönere Optik, als auch für noch weniger Watt/Temps.
Aber Hauptsache 100 fps.


edit3: Mir is aufgefallen, beim ausschalten des benchmarks, hat er irgendwie etwas gestockt, was das Ergebnis noch "versaut hat", wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man es erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CapFrameX hat ne tolle Funktion: Remove outlier oder so ...

Wenn ich die anwerfe, wird genau diese eine untypische Stelle automatisch erkannt und rausgerechnet.

Dann sieht's noch besser aus(denn während des Spielens war das ja auch nich so, sondern nur wo ich gestoppt habe, da ich auch noch das Overlay an hatte und auch noch MSI Afterburner inkl. Overlay im Hintergrund laufen hatt, auch mit overlay an.):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Min = 79,1 !

Ach ... hier noch mein aller erster CurveTest für diese Art Tüftelei.
War ja gleich gar nich so übel, für n ersten Test. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: bevor einer fragt: Is glaub ich logisch, dass ich in WQHD und nicht UHD zocke. Wollt's nur noch mal erwähnt haben, dass es weder UHD, noch 1080p is.


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2020)

@ChrisMK72 Ich muss dich doch mal ein wenig ärgern nachdem du schon so lange auf deine Strixx wartest 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (26. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Der Kühler(inkl. Lüfter) der TUF OC is schon hammer !


oh yes, i love it so much!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. November 2020)

@Gurdi  : 

Ich fühle gerade, wie die Zufriedenheit mit der TUF OC in der Richtung wächst, dass ich die Strix OC gefühlt doch stornieren werde. 

Aber klar ... versteh das, dass das für Wasserfans sicher toll is. Macht bestimmt auch Spaß. Have fun !!!! 


edit:

Ach ... wer mal selber Lust hat, einfach etwas rumzutüfteln, hab hier mal n Video, wo das einer macht und es sehr, sehr einfach gezeigt wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4mnDo11xhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab mit dem Kanal übrigens nix zu tun, auch nicht im entferntesten. Hab ich eben selber einfach gegoogelt.
Is wirklich nur als kurzes Hilfsvideo gedacht.

Es macht auf jeden Fall Spaß, was man mit der 3080 so anstellen kann(z.B. volle Pulle geil zocken, mit 240 Watt und unter 50 Grad C° nur mit Luft) und wer keine Schissbuxe is, dem empfehle ich echt mal da mit rumzuexperimentieren, gerade natürlich wenn's um's Watt sparen geht, was ja eher schont.



edit:

@Gurdi Stell dir vor, ich würd auch noch mit Wasser anfangen. Dann müsste ich der 3080 TUF OC ja n Pullover stricken, damit die im Winter nicht friert, bei 30 Grad Zocktemp. 


edit2:

So sieht das übrigens aktuell gerade bei mir inGame aus, mit den Tests(teste gern, um dann anschließend hunderte Stunden so zu genießen, wenn ich irgendwann fertig und zufrieden bin, mit den Einstellungen.  ) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:

Next goal: *Unter 200 Watt average bei dauerhaft 100 fps* WQHD RDR2 in "_noch schön_". 

* noch schön = Grafikoptionsmischung aus Mittel bis Ultra, je nach einzelner Einstellung und je nachdem was die an Leistung zieht.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (26. November 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn hat gestern ein nettes Update bekommen. Benchmark in 4K ultimative Qualität sind es jetzt average 94 FPS mit der 3090.


----------



## Gurdi (26. November 2020)

Du wirst kaum einen Vorteil haben an der Strixx.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. November 2020)

Strix OC verfügbar








						Grafikkarte ASUS GeForce RTX™ 3080 ROG Strix Gaming OC 10GB (90YV0FA1-M0NM00) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) | MediaMarkt
					

ASUS GeForce RTX™ 3080 ROG Strix Gaming OC 10GB (90YV0FA1-M0NM00) (NVIDIA, Grafikkarte) im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt kaufen. Je




					www.mediamarkt.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht mehr

_
Online leider nicht mehr verfügbar
Versandkosten mit Standardversand berechnet_


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (26. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du wirst kaum einen Vorteil haben an der Strixx.


Brauch auch keinen Vorteil 😀. Das neue Update bringt ca. 10% mehr Performance.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (26. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du wirst kaum einen Vorteil haben an der Strixx.


ja, wahrscheinlich verheizt sie einfach mehr Strom bei höherer Lautstärke und ein klein wenig mehr Takt


----------



## Snoopy69 (26. November 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> Bei mir war das auch der fall, allerdings gehen die nicht einzuloesen, erst mit der entsprechenden graka im system ...
> Geforce reedem Seite bringt mir immer ich soll Geforce Experience auf 3.18 upgraden, dabei hab ich schon die 3.20er version. Wie ich das gegoogelt habe stand irgendwo was das es nur mit der Graka dan aktivier bar ist.
> 
> Graka ist von Alternate und ist heute daheim angekommen,... allerdings kommt mein tower und netzteil erst morgen an XD den rest fuern neuen pc hab ich schon alles..... Ab morgen wird gebastelt.


Den Fall hatte ich Anfang der Woche auch...
War an einem PC mit AMD Karte. Wollte “Experience“ installieren, aber es gab Probleme, weil keine NV-Karte eingebaut war. An so einem PC kann man unmöglich Codes eingeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit 3.18, hatte ich auch, obwohl schon 3.20 installiert war...
Bin bald durchgedreht. Aber es ist ganz einfach. In dem Fall soll man den *Code nicht auf der Webseite*, sondern im „Experience-Tool“ eingeben.




KaterTom schrieb:


> Waaas?? Mach' mich nicht verrückt! Genau so eins habe ich bestellt, weil ich dachte, dass 1kw doch reichen sollte?! Ist Seasonic nicht eigentlich für hochwertige Netzteile bekannt? Was mach' ich denn nun?


Kannst du es noch stornieren?
Oder welche Serie ist das genau. Das tritt nicht bei allen Serien auf. Bin noch nicht in Kontakt mit SS getreten. Ich werde denen meinen Fall schildern. Bin gespannt, was sie antworten. Aber es ist leider nichts Neues, dass bestimmte Serien (meine zb ) rumzicken. 

Und natürlich sind 1.000W mehr als ausreichend...
Problem sind halt die kurzen, sehr hohen Stromspitzen, die wahrscheinlich weit über 1.000W hinausgehen. Und bei meiner Serie ist wohl die Schutzschaltung sehr empfindlich konfiguriert. Wie sonst soll mal 12 Jahre Garantie für diese Serie anbieten können? 

Nimm ein Corsair...
Ich persönlich würde zu HXxxxi oder AXxxxi greifen. Letztere sind sehr teuer
(die 3 kleinen x stehen für die Watt)


Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage, auf eBay sieht man ja immer das die Leute ihre Karte mit Rechnung verkaufen, bringt das was im Falle eines Garantieanspruches? Kann da nicht nur der Originalkäufer Anspruch erheben?


Ich weiss nicht, ob das bei jedem Hersteller gleich ist, aber bei EVGA kann man die Garantie übertragen lassen. Der Käufer muss sich  dann auch bei EVGA registrieren lassen





						Garantieweitergabe an einen neuen Käufer - EVGA Forums
					

Hallo, kann mir einer ganz genau erklären, wie und ob es möglich ist, eine von mir erworbene Grafikkarte, welche auch sofort nach Kaufdatum registriert wurde, einen weiteren Käufer zu übertragen? Und ob hier dann die Garantie (3 Jahre) erhalten bleibt? Ich habe sogar eine erweiterte Garantie au...



					de.evga.com


----------



## Snoopy69 (27. November 2020)

lokran schrieb:


> lm Übrigen ist es auch so, dass mir MSI Afterburner die Voltage nicht anzeigt.


Falsche Version installiert? Richtig konfiguriert?
Damit sollte es gehen...
https://www.guru3d.com/files-tags/download-afterburner-beta.html


Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Habe ein 1000W Prime Ultra Platinum und alles läuft stabil. Alles gut


Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob das auch in meinem PC stabil laufen würde
Was ich betreibe ist schon mehr als nur normales OC


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2020)

Was sollte die kosten?


----------



## TheLax (27. November 2020)

Meine Zotac RTX 3080 Trinity OC hat eine Vergleichsweise hohe Idle-Temperatur von 49 *°*C. Muss ich mir da Sorgen machen? Ich habe in den Tests anderer Karten eher Idle-Temperaturen um die 35 *°*C gesehen. Zur gleichen Zeit hat die CPU eine Idle-Temperatur von 33 *°*C, was nahelegt, dass es im Gehäuse eigentlich nicht übermäßig warm ist und auch kein Hitzestau wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## wuermlicherwurm (27. November 2020)

Drehen die Lüfter bei Dir im Idle?
Bei mir sind die Lüfter auf 0 rpm und Temperatur liegt bei 58°C


----------



## TheLax (27. November 2020)

wuermlicherwurm schrieb:


> Drehen die Lüfter bei Dir im Idle?
> Bei mir sind die Lüfter auf 0 rpm und Temperatur liegt bei 58°C


Nein die stehen alle drei auf 0 Rpm. Ich hatte schon vermutet, dass das darin eine Ursache liegen könnte.


----------



## wuermlicherwurm (27. November 2020)

TheLax schrieb:


> Nein die stehen alle drei auf 0 Rpm. Ich hatte schon vermutet, dass das darin eine Ursache liegen könnte.



dann sind die 49°C doch super.


----------



## Mottekus (27. November 2020)

Palit GamerockOC (1049) und GamingPro OC (999) bei Alternate, falls jemand mag.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. November 2020)

Hab mir Watch Dogs L zusammen mit Valhalla gekauft, beides zusammen für knapp 84€.
Hoffe ja noch auf den Spielecode für dieses andere fps game.

Ohne es zu spielen, hab ich mal als Benchmarkstest den bench von WDL durchlaufen lassen, mit meinen Einstellungen für höhere fps(immer noch hoch und ray traced reflektions "high").
Hatte wohl etwas zu viel runter geschraubt im Vorfeld. *
Erstaunt war ich aber bei der Grafik über die Werte für Temps und Watt Verbrauch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temps Average 41 Grad C°(22,2 Grad C° Raumtemp nah am PC).
GPU Power average 216 Watt(3070 Bereich!  ).

Natürlich bei average 100 fps.  
Was sonst ? 

Werd' die TUF OC auf jeden Fall behalten.
Is mir schon an's Herz gewachsen. 

edit:

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Oh weh... heute ist mir die Kiste wieder abgeschmiert.
> Merke: Dark Power Pro 11 650 W reicht für eine Stock 3090 FE nicht aus.


Oh, und ich hatte die leise Hoffnung, dass ein E10 mit 500W reicht.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2020)

@ChrisMK72 

Viel Spaß beim Zocken! Wie gefallen Dir die beiden Spiele optisch? 

Ich hab bislang einen Bogen AC:V gemacht. Mich macht das Setting nicht an, und nach Odyssey hab ich auch erst mal genug von dem Spielprinzip.


----------



## Spinal (27. November 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Oh, und ich hatte die leise Hoffnung, dass ein E10 mit 500W reicht.



Also ich denke, das Netzteil "könnte" das ab, aber die Schutzschaltung auf den einzelnen Rails greifen vermutlich ein.
Entweder per OC-Button die Schutzschaltungen umgehen oder die Grafikkarte undervolten sollte gehen.

Aber bei 500W hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl, mein Rechner mit Ryzen 2700X, 32GB Ram und der 3090 verbraucht beim spielen etwa 520W dauerhaft an der Steckdose. Bei 90% Effizienz wären das rund 470W die das Netzteil liefern müsste. Ist schon am Limit würde ich sagen, wenn man bedenkt, dass der PC beim spielen nicht 100% ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich denke, das Netzteil "könnte" das ab, aber die Schutzschaltung auf den einzelnen Rails greifen vermutlich ein.
> Entweder per OC-Button die Schutzschaltungen umgehen oder die Grafikkarte undervolten sollte gehen.
> 
> Aber bei 500W hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl, mein Rechner mit Ryzen 2700X, 32GB Ram und der 3090 verbraucht beim spielen etwa 520W dauerhaft an der Steckdose. Bei 90% Effizienz wären das rund 470W die das Netzteil liefern müsste. Ist schon am Limit würde ich sagen, wenn man bedenkt, dass der PC beim spielen nicht 100% ausgelastet ist.


Ja, ist Nahe am Limit. Allerdings können gute Netzteile auch knapp 20% Überlast ab. Aber es sind wohl wirdklich die Lastspitzen, die die Schutzschaltungen auslösen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. November 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie gefallen Dir die beiden Spiele optisch?


Keine Ahnung. Mehr wie den benchmark von WDL hab ich noch nicht gesehen. 
Muss vorher noch n bisschen Tüfteln, bevor ich richtig was anzocke. Da will ich auch mit entsprechend Zeit rangehen.
Hab dann auch ordentlich was nach zu holen.

ACV, Zero Dawn, Greedfall, WDL, Control, Death Stranding muss ich noch richtig anzocken und auch Witcher3, RDR2 und KCD wollen (noch mal) gezockt werden. Dazu kommt noch bald Cyberpunk.
Also _langweilig_ wird mir nicht. 

Daneben hab ich dann auch noch n paar weitere Games, die ich noch(mal) testen muss. 

Witzig. Hab eben mal wieder in ACO reingeschaut und hab den Benchmark laufen lassen, mit den Einstellungen, die ich zuletzt für die 1660 Super laufen hatte, welche um 55 fps damit lief.
Hab ja mein 100 fps limit drin.

Sah jetzt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War aber echt klasse, was mit der 1660 Super schon so ging. Sehr nette Karte, für den Preis(hatte unter 200€ neu gelöhnt).

Aber nun kann ich natürlich ganz andere Sachen damit(3080) ausprobieren und viel näher an mein *Traumziel 100 fps gelockt* kommen, in immer mehr Titeln(natürlich auch dazu noch in schönerer Optik, wie hier in dem Joke-Test  ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:

Hab den bench noch mal mit CapFrameX laufen lassen, mit allerlei Zeug im Hintergrund offen(gab einen kurzen Hakler im Bench, will aber nicht nur geschönte Ergebnisse zeigen  ),
Die Werte sind echt der Hammer. Also nicht die FPS bei den Einstellungen, sondern mit welcher Power die 3080 die Einstellungen laufen lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU Power min/*average*/max = 163/*182*/192 Watt. Für ne Karte die gern auch bis 360 Watt saufen darf, an sich. 
Dazu average 40 Grad C°.  löl (sächsisch für lol).
Die CPU hatte da wesentlich mehr zu tun(Power). Schätze auch wegen AVX, wo ich kein offset nutze. Bei mir musses immer alles stable mit AVX offset = 0 laufen. 
(Sieht man auch an den 4,8GHz allcore/immer)

Hammer, dass meine 3080 mit den settings nur ca. 50 Watt mehr verbraucht, wie meine OCte 1660 Super, die ich so auf 55 fps gekriegt hab.

Dazu kamen gerade noch etwas alte Nostalgiegefühle auf, als ich beim checken der alten benchmarkbilder einen super Wert für meine Kombi 8600k + 1080Ti gesehen habe, welche noch auf dem gleichen Board liefen, wie die Hardware jetzt. Mein aktuelles Board ist von 2017 ! 

Is schon geil, was jetzt so geht damit, mit der alten Basis.


PS: Freue mich schon, wenn "SAM" für die alte Rappelkiste freigeschaltet wird(durch Nvidia).  Und im "_rage mode_" bin ich sowieso immer !


----------



## Spinal (27. November 2020)

@ChrisMK72 
Ich glaube du hast mehr Spaß am tüfteln als am zocken 
Erinnert mich an so manche Tuner von Autos, immer am basteln, nie am fahren. Aber ist ja gut so 

Inspiriert mich vielleicht auch mal aktiv zu werden, habe meine neue Grafikkarte bisher nur im Standardtakt laufen lassen.
Neues Netzteil ist da, aber irgendwie erfreue ich mich gerade daran einfach ein schönes System zu haben


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mehr Spaß am tüfteln als am zocken


Nein, nein.

Ich liebe, liebe, liebe das Zocken ! 

Von daher isses mir eben auch wichtig, wenn ich ne neue GPU habe, da herum zu optimieren.
Ich hab ja gerade eben erst angefangen.
Das kann schon mal 2 Wochen dauern.

Wenn ich dann fertig bin, kann ich alle Games ohne Ende(jahrelang) genüsslich zocken(ohne dann weiter zu optimieren, da ich immer alles universal passend einstelle, für alle Fälle die so kommen können).
Dann, wenn alles fertig ist, blende ich natürlich alle Testdaten immer aus(overlays mit fps usw. ).

Hab die Basis schon so schön optimiert.
Jetzt kommt die GPU.

Hatte mir vorhin gedacht ... warum nur 1935MHz, wo die Karte, die ich hab doch auch so gut mit 2,1 GHz lief !?

Einfach mal die "curve" n Stück nach oben gezogen und in dem Game was ich gerade noch offen hatte kurz nachgesehen, was es so macht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht Laune.
Werd' gleich mal schauen, wie weit ich runter gehen kann, mit dem Saft, um dann trotzdem noch 100 fps zu haben. 

usw. .

Es ist jetzt gerade echt eine einzige Freude, wo ich weiß, dass ich die TUF behalten werde.
Die Strix vermisse ich nicht mehr. Damit wär' ich eh nur auf 450 Watt gegangen, nur um's mal zu testen. 


edit:

147 Watt(38 Grad C° !    ) müssen reichen für 100 fps 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (27. November 2020)

Besitzt Jemand Assassins Creed Unity und Star Wars The old Republic? In AC würde mich ein Test in 4k/5k Ultra mit 8×msaa interessieren. In Star Wars The Old Republic wäre ein Test in 12k/16k super.


----------



## pietcux (27. November 2020)

Ich kann mal AC Unity mit super sampling auf 4k laufen lassen. Muss es nur erst installieren.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. November 2020)

Ach ... da geht doch sicher auch was mit 8k 

Naja ... werd' jetzt abseits von meinen alte GTX 1660 Super vs. 3080 Tests dann mal ernsthafter weiter tüfteln, dann eher nach oben hin optimiert, mit Grafikoptionen, mehr Richtung Ultra auch in neuen Top Titeln.
Und dann mal schaun, was da so geht.

Ich will nur nicht in Games reinchecken, für die Optimierungen, welche ich noch nicht echt angezockt hab.
So lange Teste ich erst mal weiter RDR2 als Beispiel für "schönere Spiele", evtl. auch mit St.Denis Runs(oder Sümpfe mit Dunst Gebiet).


PS: Also RDR2 in schönerer Grafik, z.B. im Startlager im Morgendunst, ist schon ne ganz andere Hausnummer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da werd' ich jetzt die Grafikoptionen nun noch etwas nach oben schrauben.
Aber knapp über 200 Watt is auch nich schlecht, für ne 3080 in dem Game.


edit:

Krass was mit 0,85v so geht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




100 fps ftw. 


edit2:

Uff ... das hat mich jetzt echt etwas positiv überrascht.
Nachdem ich meinen alten "St.DenisRun" checken wollte, ging's im ersten Versuch nicht mit genug fps bei zu viel Strom sparen. "Nur 95-97 fps", war mir nich genug.

2. Versuch dort ... wollte zu viel, zu hoch. Zwar Richtung 2070 MHz aber dann mit Absturz(RDR2 is da übrigens "gut" anfällig für Abstürze, bei zu hohem Takt, denn das Game is damit gut zum testen.), evtl. auch weil dabei zu wenig Volt.


3. Versuch aber dann  : Gute Mischung gefunden. Noch recht hoher Takt, bei relativ niedrigen Volt. Dazu genug, um 100 fps in einer sehr anspruchsvollen Stelle in St.Denis zu halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da is dann echt schluss mit lustig. Die Stelle in St.Denis is sehr gut zum Probieren, wenn man eine bestimmte FPS Zahl halten will, denn da geht's gern mal runter in den Keller mit den FPS, wenn man die Optionen sehr hoch hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit3:

Nun mal WDL Benchmark mit 100 fps Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (27. November 2020)

suche seit wochen krampfhaft nach spielen die 3080 mit rationalen einstellungen (4x MSAA) ins schwitzen bringen. bis auf Metro ist da nichts!
MFS2020 ist im CPU-limit, zählt also nicht


----------



## OmasHighendPC (27. November 2020)

@ChrisMK72 :    hätte nen Vorschlag für einen neuen Nick hier für Dich: 'Mr100FPS'


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (27. November 2020)

@ChrisMK72 
Was soll der Blödsinn mit den 100FPS? RDR2 ist so lahm, da braucht man doch keine 100 FPS. Warum drehst du die Grafik nicht hoch? Deine Grafikkarte ist in keinem Screenshot ausgelastet, da hättest du dir auch eine 3070 kaufen können. Wozu hohe Taktraten wenn die Karte nichts zu tun hat? Wenn die Karte nicht ausgelastet ist, sind hohe Taktraten nichts besonderes. Und warum drehen deine Lüfter so hoch? Das ist doch völlig unnötig. Die GPU kann ohne Probleme über 70 Grad warm werden, auch 80 Grad wären kein Problem.


----------



## Duvar (27. November 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72
> Was soll der Blödsinn mit den 100FPS? RDR2 ist so lahm, da braucht man doch keine 100 FPS. Warum drehst du die Grafik nicht hoch? Deine Grafikkarte ist in keinem Screenshot ausgelastet, da hättest du dir auch eine 3070 kaufen können. Wozu hohe Taktraten wenn die Karte nichts zu tun hat? Wenn die Karte nicht ausgelastet ist, sind hohe Taktraten nichts besonderes. Und warum drehen deine Lüfter so hoch? Das ist doch völlig unnötig. Die GPU kann ohne Probleme über 70 Grad warm werden, auch 80 Grad wären kein Problem.


Genau dasselbe hatte ich mir auch gedacht, finde es aber trotzdem toll dass er happy ist.
Ihm passt die Lautstärke, je kühler desto geringer der Verbrauch und der Boost, wobei bei ihm hier nix boostet.
Er freut sich halt über die geringen Temps die er hier präsentieren kann, der Kühler ist aber schon bombe von der TUF.
Er will den wassergekühlten Karten so Konkurrenz machen,  wenn wir drüber wegsehen, dass die Karte net ausgelastet ist richtig.
Die Karte ist halt Overkill für sein Monitor in den Settings die er nutzt.
Hau mal nen 70-80FPS Limit rein, damit der Verbrauch richtig sinkt, ist doch mehr als genug für deine Games^^

BTW die 3080 mit 20GB kommt also doch https://videocardz.com/newz/msi-submits-geforce-rtx-3060-ti-and-geforce-rtx-3080-20gb-to-eec


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. November 2020)

@Bugs-Bunny1 Warum ? Weil ich das so mag.
"Warum dies ? Warum das ?" Weil ich ich bin und nicht du. Ganz einfach.

Get over it !  

PS: Zeig doch mal n paar Werte, woran du gerade tüftelst, damit ich da dran herum kritisieren kann, was für ein Quatsch das is und warum du so niedrige fps gut findest. 
Mach ich natürlich nicht, weil ich nicht wie du bin, aber ok ... 
Wollte dir nur mal was erklären, aber ich glaub das ist sinnlos.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2020)

Ist das ein Experiment oder willst Du die Spiele wirklich so zocken? Gerade bei WD:L musst Du dafür ja jede Menge aufgeben.


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ach ... da geht doch sicher auch was mit 8k
> 
> Naja ... werd' jetzt abseits von meinen alte GTX 1660 Super vs. 3080 Tests dann mal ernsthafter weiter tüfteln, dann eher nach oben hin optimiert, mit Grafikoptionen, mehr Richtung Ultra auch in neuen Top Titeln.
> Und dann mal schaun, was da so geht.
> ...



Da scheint ein CPU Upgrade aber dringend nötig zu sein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. November 2020)

Wie ich geschrieben habe tüftel ich normalerweise wenn ich eine neue Karte habe erst einmal mit den Einstellungen herum. Mein Ziel dabei sind 100 fps für flüssiges zocken.

Hab vorhin noch mal ne leicht bessere Einstellung gefunden. Noch etwas höherer Takt, stabil.

Ich mag das halt, wenn meine Karte geschont wird, kühl läuft, hohe fps bringt und die Optik für mich immer noch gut aussieht. Flüssiges Gameplay hat für mich absolute Priorität.

Mein Ziel, ist _mein_ Ziel und nicht das Anderer. Is mir klar.
Manchem Anderen offensichtlich nicht. Oder die kommen mit so einer Denkweise einfach nicht klar.

Aber _ich_ komm' klar damit.

Ich probiere gerne Sachen aus und mach auch mal was anders.
Ich find's echt nicht spannend, einfach 4k ultra einzustellen @ stock und dann die GPU rödeln zu lassen, egal was bei rum kommt. 40-60 fps is halt echt überhaupt nix für mich. Mir reichte das schon für die Übergangsphase(für 40-60 fps hatte ich die GTX 1660 super), bis ich die neue GPU hatte. Jetzt genieß ich das endlich wieder höhere fps haben zu können und trotzdem für mich noch nette Optik dabei.
Zwischen 60 und 80 is schon besser. Aber erst so zwischen 80 und 100 fps fühlt sich das Zocken für mich gut an. Also flüssig genug.
Und den Unterschied spüre ich auch extrem in "langsamen Spielen" wie RDR2, oder ACO.

Is halt mein Ding. 

Und bis 80% Drehzahl macht mir bei der TUF OC(3080) echt nix aus. Is relativ leise.
Ab 70% fang ich erst an, da überhaupt was wahrzunehmen unter meinem Kopfhöhrer(65% hab ich für den Idle-Betrieb eingestellt, da total leise). Is aber bei weitem nicht störend.

Und klar will ich nach Möglichkeit Richtung 100 fps zum zocken. Is doch logisch.
*Wie kann man das nicht verstehen ? Versteh ich nicht*.


----------



## Siriuz (27. November 2020)

Denkt ihr im März kann man ne 3080 für UVP kaufen? Seh die 850€~ nicht ein.


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Denkt ihr im März kann man ne 3080 für UVP kaufen? Seh die 850€~ nicht ein.



Ich denke nicht, dass die FE je gut verfügbar sein werden, da sie generell jeder will. 
Je nach Custom wären 150€ über UVP sowieso völlig im Rahmen und auch so zu erwarten bei einer breiten Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. November 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Denkt ihr im März kann man ne 3080 für UVP kaufen? Seh die 850€~ nicht ein.


Das is echt sehr, sehr schwer vorherzusehen, denn ich denke eine vergleichbare Situation, dass jegliche Unterhalsungshardware direkt sofort vom Markt weggekauft wird, hatten wir vorher noch nie, dass die Nachfrage so viel höher ist, als das ziemlich begrenzte Angebot.
Von daher kann man die Situation schlecht mit früher vergleichen. Es gibt praktisch nichts, woran man sich orientieren könnte, an früheren Erfahrungen.

_Normal_ hätt' ich gesagt, nach nem halben Jahr sinken die Preise.
Aber im Moment ist _nichts norma_l.

Ich verfolge schon aus Interesse daran, eine ganze Weile die Zahlen, bei ProShop.
Auch die "incoming" Zahlen und wann diese dann auch mal beim Shop tatsächlich ankommen.

Also das was "unterwegs" gezeigt wurde, hat sich jetzt schon eine ganze Weile nicht verändert. Das heißt es ist seit Wochen "unterwegs", aber es kam bisher nix davon auch an. Also nach den ersten Karten die da waren, in größerer Zahl, kam die 2. größere Menge bisher noch nicht an. Der Pro Shop zeigt z.B. schon lange 154 Strix OC der 3080 als bestätigt "incoming/unterwegs" an(mehrere Wochen jetzt). Aber wieso sind die so lange unterwegs ? Schiff ?
Dachte die Karten kommen per Flieger. Scheint aber nicht so zu sein.

So lange Lieferprobleme kenn ich bisher noch nicht.
Es ist also sehr schwer vorher zu sagen. Es kann vieles passieren, sowohl dass plötzlich ein paar Schiffsladungen kommen, als auch, dass sich das Desaster noch n halbes Jahr länger so hin zieht.

Per Flieger sind die Karten jedenfalls normalerweise nicht wochenlang unterwegs. 
Und ProShop selbst schreibt zu ihrer Definition "Incoming Cards":


> *Incoming cards:* Confirmed number of graphic cards to be delivered by the manufacturer to Proshop *asap*.



asap = As fast as possible. Also "_so schnell wie möglich_". Was immer das auch heißen mag, bei Wochen die man wartet(und immer noch nix da is).

Also ich hab meine Strix OC jetzt storniert und bin mittlerweile sehr zufrieden mit der TUF OC.
Das Spulenfiepen/Rasseln hält sich sehr in Grenzen und ist bei mir nur mit offenem Gehäuse zu hören(aber nur sehr sehr leise), im Idle wenn's eh alles ganz leise ist.
So bald die Kiste zu ist, oder Spielbetrieb(Kopfhörer) kriegt ich davon nix mehr mit und hab reinstes Spielevergnügen.

bzw. momentan noch mehr Tüftelvergnügen. 

Und ja, ich mag halt höhere fps. 

Für die Leute noch mal ganz kurz, die es nicht kapieren: Spielemagazine bewerten viele Spiele erst ab 60 fps als "flüssig". Konsolenhersteller streben das Ziel höhere fps, zumindest "ab 60" an. Warum wohl ? Weil das keinen Unterschied zu 30 fps macht ? *Es fühlt sich besser an, mit höheren fps*. Der Unterschied von 60 zu 100 fps ist somit nicht sehr weit und das sollte absolut nachvollziehbar sein, dass sich 100 besser anfühlen, als 60, denn 60 fühlen sich auch besser, als 30 an. Es is nich _so_ kompliziert. 

Und wem dann wie viele fps "reichen", dass muss einfach jeder selber für sich checken.
Klar ... wenn man an einfachsten TVs zockt(oder simple Monitore mit vsync on), isses eh alles egal, bezüglich Reaktionszeiten.
Oder manche haben einfach nicht so die Möglichkeiten, ihre fps noch höher zu pushen, da die Power einfach fehlt, z.B. mit ner GTX 1060. Die geben sich dann halt mit 40 fps zufrieden. Bleibt ja auch nix anderes übrig, je nach Spieletitel und Grafikoptionen. Kann ich verstehen.

Reichen ... ja ... reichen tun auch 60 fps. Früher reichten Konsoleros auch 30 fps. Aber es ist nicht mehr früher.

Und _ich_ denke _mir_ halt, auf Highend-ZockMaschinen sollten 60 fps eigentlich schon das absolute Minimum darstellen(Richtung Min. fps, bzw. wenigstens P1/1% low). Sonst könnte man auch bei der GTX 1660 Super bleiben. So seh ich das halt.

Darf natürlich jeder gern anders sehen und von "langsamen Spielen" reden, wo niedrigere fps "reichen".
Jo ... es reicht auch n 8600k und ne GTX 1060 für 1080p. Reicht.
_Mir_ aber eben nich. 

So ... erst mal noch n Kuffi. Guten Morgen @ all !  


edit:



Duvar schrieb:


> Er will den wassergekühlten Karten so Konkurrenz machen, wenn wir drüber wegsehen, dass die Karte net ausgelastet ist richtig.



Nö. Will ich nicht. Gönn' jedem seinen Wasserspaß. Kann ich verstehen. Gerade die Custom Waküs mit den durchsichtigen Leitungen, inkl. toller Beleuchtung sehen ja auch sehr gut aus, manchmal. Wenn jemand Spaß daran hat ? Ich kann's verstehen.
Will da keine "Konkurrenz machen". Geht ja auch gar nicht. Das is Quark.
Was die Temps angeht: Klar mag ich lieber meine Hardware schonen, als eher in die andere Richtung zu gehen(halt dem Ziel entsprechend). Und dass 80 Grad C° Coretemp "kein Problem" sind, weiß ich auch. Muss ich aber nicht anstreben.
So lange die Drehzahl der Lüfter für mich total unauffällig sind, is doch alles gut und kein Problem. Das Teil lärmt ja nicht rum, wie verrückt. Hab noch nie so leise, so hohe Drehzahlen erlebt, wie bei der 3080 TUF OC.
Und Strom sparen is nicht meine Hauptpriorität. Nur ein netter Nebeneffekt, den ich gern mitnehme mit Fokus auf meinem Ziel.

Und von wegen Auslastung: Mein Ziel ist es _nicht_, meine GPU dauerhaft auf 99% Auslastung laufen zu haben. Finde ich unnötig.

Mein Ziel ist ein Anderes. 100 fps bringen mir was. 99% Auslastung ? Keine Ahnung.
Haben da manche Spaß dran ? Ja, bitte, gerne, wem es Freude bereitet. Gibt die merkwürdigsten Sachen.
Is für mich irrelevant.

Wenn mir die Power hilft, eher tendenziell _zu viel_ Power für diese Settings für 100 fps zu haben, _als zu wenig_(Einfacher gesagt: Das Game hält die 100 fps auch), dann bringt mir das ganz konkret etwas. Natürlich.

Dass die Auslastung dabei nicht bei 99% liegt is klar(denn ohne den 100 fps limiter würden die fps höher gehen).
Wenn ich eher zu wenig Power für dieses Ziel habe(die fps droppen runter, z.B. mit ner 1080Ti), liegt die Auslastung natürlich dann eher bei 99%, da die Karte bereits voll am Anschlag arbeitet und zu wenig Power für das Ziel hat. Das ist nicht, was ich will. Also warum sollte ich es so laufen lassen ? Macht keinen Sinn.

Aber ich nehme an, das weist du auch sehr gut und willst mich nur ärgern. 

Wenn du auf 99% Auslastung stehst, kauf die ne GTX 1060 und lass deine Games in hoher Auflösung mit Ultra Einstellungen laufen. Dann hast du garantiert 99% Auslastung, oder gleich n Absturz. 
Wem's Freude bereitet ? 

Jeder, wie er mag.


PS: Ich mag's halt so zu zocken und die Werte sehe ich gern so. 

Keinerlei Hakler, Ruckler, megaflüssiges Gameplay und die Grafik is dennoch schön anzusehen.

Die FPS an die schwierigeren Stellen inGame angepasst, wie in St.Denis, oder den Sümpfen bei bestimmten Beleuchtungsszenarien, hab ich dann im Rest des Spiels keinerlei Probleme ebenfalls diese FPS zu halten, mit entsprechend niedrigerer Auslastung(vs. den worst case Szenarien), was dann aber auch so geplant ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (28. November 2020)

hab mich mit 75Hz jetzt auch bis zur nächsten GEN abgefunden und TUF. mehr ist in meiner auflösung global nicht zu haben, auch nicht mit STRIX. leider. hätte gern den schnellen 38" 165Hz OC moni, aber keine lust auf 3090SLI


----------



## cloudconnected (28. November 2020)

Ma ne Frage.
Hat einer ne FTW 3 Ultra mit 500W Bios?
Ma getestet ob die auch soviel ziehen kann oder ob die Hardwaremäßig limitiert?


----------



## RtZk (28. November 2020)

cloudconnected schrieb:


> Ma ne Frage.
> Hat einer ne FTW 3 Ultra mit 500W Bios?
> Ma getestet ob die auch soviel ziehen kann oder ob die Hardwaremäßig limitiert?



Was soll da hardwaremäßig limitieren? Die Karte wird die 500 Watt nur ziehen, wenn sie nicht bereits vorher im Auslastunglimit oder im Voltagelimit ist, was mich bei 500 Watt nicht wundern würde.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (28. November 2020)

@Chris
Jeder wie er mag, hauptsache du hast Spaß an dem Teil. Ich zocke FPS Games mit 144 FPS auf einem GSync WQHD Monitor.  Hier ist mir Performance wichtiger, und ich schalte RTX usw. aus. Singleplayer zock ich auf einem Acer X27, und hier ist die GPU immer voll ausgelastet. Graka ist eine 3090.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. November 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> @Chris
> Jeder wie er mag


Genau. Das lassen wir einfach mal so stehen. 
Hab glaub ich auch genug erklärt, was, wieso, weshalb, warum. 

Ich tüftel jetzt mal weiter für mich, wo ich aber langsam schon tolle Einstellungen für die GPU hab und dann fang ich an, richtig zu zocken und die Früchte der Arbeit zu genießen. 

Wünsche allen viel Spaß, womit und wie auch immer. 

Denn wie du auch so schön sagst, Bugs-Bunny1, *Hauptsache Spaß !*


----------



## pietcux (28. November 2020)

War grad im Arlt Freiburg, die haben 2 RTX3070 im Regal stehen. Asus Tuf war die eine. So um 700€.  Ist das bereits ein Zeichen für Entspannung des Marktes?


----------



## cimenTo (28. November 2020)

Bei dem Preis entspannt sich garnichts. ^^


----------



## pietcux (28. November 2020)

He, das ist das erste mal, dass ich dort überhaupt eine RTX3XXX gesehen habe. Online haben sie nur eine RTX3090, sonst nichts. Die Radeons sind dort natürlich auch noch nicht aufgeschlagen.


----------



## Z3Rlot (28. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ach ... da geht doch sicher auch was mit 8k
> 
> Naja ... werd' jetzt abseits von meinen alte GTX 1660 Super vs. 3080 Tests dann mal ernsthafter weiter tüfteln, dann eher nach oben hin optimiert, mit Grafikoptionen, mehr Richtung Ultra auch in neuen Top Titeln.
> Und dann mal schaun, was da so geht.
> ...



Wie sind denn deine Settings in RDR2


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. November 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> War grad im Arlt Freiburg, die haben 2 RTX3070 im Regal stehen. Asus Tuf war die eine. So um 700€.  Ist das bereits ein Zeichen für Entspannung des Marktes?


Die waren vorgestern mal kurz bei 554€. Das ist ein auf und ab...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. November 2020)

Z3Rlot schrieb:


> Wie sind denn deine Settings in RDR2





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PS: Falls es Nachts mit der ganzen Beleuchtung in St.Denis zu Haklern kommt, evtl. noch die "Lichtqualität" auf Mittel stellen. Dann fluppt es.


----------



## Z3Rlot (28. November 2020)

Bin zwar mit meiner Auflösung ein kleines Stück höher als du aber vielleicht hast du schönere Einstellungen gefunden
als ich.
Dank G.Sync dürfte es aber noch passabel laufen.
Danke dir.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. November 2020)

Gerne 

Es sieht immerhin noch ganz "passabel" aus, wenn man statt dessen höhere FPS hat. 

Für UWQHD(falls das deine Auflösung ist) is die 3080 übrigens immer noch sehr, sehr gut, wie ich finde.  

Hier mal nachts in einem Gewittersturm in St.Denis. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (28. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> Es sieht immerhin noch ganz "passabel" aus, wenn man statt dessen höhere FPS hat.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung ob es nur daran liegt, dass der Screen komprimiert ist, aber ich finde das sieht schrecklich aus, insbesondere bei einem grottenlangsamen Open World Spiel würde ich so eine Grafik nicht wollen, nur um zwangsweise 100 FPS zu bekommen.
Aber, wenn es dir gefällt^^.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. November 2020)

Naja ... da fliegt auch gerade ziemlich viel Dunst/Regen/Nebel durch's Bild(sieht man im bewegten Bild natürlich besser).



RtZk schrieb:


> würde ich so eine Grafik nicht wollen, nur um zwangsweise 100 FPS zu bekommen.
> Aber, wenn es dir gefällt^^.


Zeig doch mal Screenshots, wie _dir_ das Spiel gefällt, inkl. Daten natürlich, wie bei mir.  Speziell der FPS Verlauf. 
(Framerate als Text/Graph)


----------



## Z3Rlot (28. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> Es sieht immerhin noch ganz "passabel" aus, wenn man statt dessen höhere FPS hat.
> 
> ...


Passt ist wirklich schnell genug.
Ja genau UWQHD 
Habe die Auflösungsscala mal auf 1,5 fach gestellt und selbst damit gehts gerade so noch gut mit deinen Settings 
Sieht dazu noch sehr schick aus.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (28. November 2020)

Habe hier auch mal einen komprimierten Screenshot in 4K maxed out 8 * MSAA. Flüssig ist was anderes  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Habe hier auch mal einen komprimierten Screenshot in 4K maxed out 8 * MSAA. Flüssig ist was anderes
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wow das sieht ja richtig gut aus, muss ich mal testen


----------



## Z3Rlot (28. November 2020)

So ich habe nun die UWQHD x1,5 fach Auflösungsscale mit Chris seine Einstellungen.
Grassdetaillevel habe ich hochgezogen und TAA Sharping.
Mit GSync gehts.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. November 2020)

Z3Rlot schrieb:


> Passt ist wirklich schnell genug.
> Ja genau UWQHD
> Habe die Auflösungsscala mal auf 1,5 fach gestellt und selbst damit gehts gerade so noch gut mit deinen Settings
> Sieht dazu noch sehr schick aus.


Ich find auch, dass man durchaus mit solchen Settings zocken kann. 

Sieht gar nicht mal so shice aus, in meinen Augen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für manche geht das gar nicht. Ich hab halt lieber höhere(und vor allem flüssige, ruckelfreie) fps.
Watt soll's ? Soll jeder glücklich werden, mit seiner Art des Zockens.
Das is die Hauptsache.

Freut mich aber, dass du meine Einstellungen als Basis nehmen konntest, um von da noch weiter zu verfeinern, für deine Zwecke.   

Viel Spaß !


----------



## Z3Rlot (29. November 2020)

62 FPS minimum
Durchschnitt c.a. 65 FPS im Benchmark.
Also das was ich wollte.
Danke.
Nun kommt Watch Dogs L. ran.
Die Karte ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die beste.
Es läuft einigermassen in UWQHD und Raytracing Mittel.
Ohne Raytracing sieht nicht so schick aus.
Werde wohl mit den Schatten anfangen.


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2020)

Ich bin da ganz einfach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extreme Abwärme wird mit extremer Kühlleistung bekämpft ^^
4 stellige Lüfterdrehzahlen gehen gar nicht und fürs undervolten bin ich zu faul ^^

Edit:
AC:Valhalla ist da schon deutlich entspannter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. November 2020)

Die Daten gefallen mir !  

Das sieht sehr, sehr gut aus, auch wenn ich das untere Bild leicht zu "krüsselig", irgendwie zu scharf finde.

Sieht man aber erst, wenn man es vergrößert. In der kleinen Version liegt eine kleine Unschärfe drauf, was mir eigentlich besser gefällt. Da sieht's toll aus.

Wenn man in echt durch eine Wiese geht, springt einen ja auch nicht jeder Grashalm superscharf an. Das sieht irgendwie etwas unnatürlich aus. Beim Baum fällt mir das auch auf, im Hintergrund.
Aber das is jetzt nur eine kleine Anmerkung persönlicher Art, wegen meinem Geschmack. Und jeder sieht das natürlich anders.
Total Megablurry mag ich auch nicht(Motion Blur schalte ich immer aus z.B.). Eher so eine Mischung dazwischen, zwischen total scharf und völlig Matsche. Denn in Bewegung kann superscharf schon ziemlich auffällig unnatürlich wirken und ich sag dazu immer etwas "krüsselig". Unruhig irgendwie.

Is manchmal auch schwierig da den richtigen Kompromiss zu kriegen.

Aber das is nur meine Sicht.

Oben sieht natürlich 1A aus, da ja eh nix natürlich aussieht.  Is ja eher "Comic-Stil". Das find ich gut so. 
Die Werte an sich sind natürlich Top. Hast du ne 3090 ? Geh ich mal von aus. Hab keine Sigs an.
Die Wasserkühlung kühlt natürlich ordentlich was weg. So kann man's auch machen. 
Jeder hat so seinen Weg und seinen Geschmack.

Am Ende kommt's auf's Gleiche raus: Spielspaß !
Hauptsache fun ! 

PS: Mir fällt gerade ein, du warst doch immer ganz oben mit dabei, mit deinem System, in den Community Benchmarks. Is sicher n hammer System. Grats dazu.   

Viel Spaß !


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2020)

Moin,
korrekt das ist ne wassergekühlte 3090 mit einem 5900X. Der vorherige 10900K ist langweilig geworden und ich will traditionell immer die schnellste Gaming CPU verbaut haben. Mit allem anderen kommt mein Ego nicht klar 

Die Screenshots sehen so aus weil die komprimiert sind. In Originalgröße sind die viel zu groß weil ich in UHD zocke. Zusätzlich ist BL3 durch HDR auch noch überbelichtet. Am OLED ist HDR in BL3 aber echt ein Sahnestück. Die absolut beste Implementierung die ich je gesehen habe. Da sollte sich Ubisoft mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen. Die haben die HDR Implementierung in AC: Valhalla und WD: Legion völlig versaut. Das ist dort leider nicht benutzbar...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> 3090 mit einem 5900X


Heftig.  Nice.

HDR hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Das werd' ich wohl erst in 2 Generationen GPUs checken, falls ich mir da n neuen Monitor hole. Bis dahin isses dann hoffentlich überall gut funktional.
In 2 weiteren Gens isses für mich dann vielleicht auch so weit, dass es für höhere FPS in UHD mit ner "80er" Klasse reicht.

Da haste aber schöne Hardware zusammen. Fein, fein.  Hört sich gut an.

Jetzt zock auch ordentlich damit ! 
Genieß es.


blautemple schrieb:


> Mit allem anderen kommt mein Ego nicht klar


lol ! Ich liebe es, wenn man sich selbst nicht so ernst nimmt. Das spricht von starkem Selbstbewusstsein. 
Gut so !


----------



## Heisenberg23 (29. November 2020)

Mal ne Frage an die 3090 Besitzer: Wie lässt ihr die Karten so laufen? 24/7 Betrieb ist bei mir UV: 1770 Mhz bei 768 MV. 

Hab mich die letzten Tage mal ans OC-Profil gewagt. Bin da jetzt bei 1950Mhz bei 875MV. OC Profil kommt eig nur beim VR Spielen zum Einsatz.

Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen? Ich glaub ich hatte schon ziemlich Glück beim Gpu Lotto.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. November 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Habe hier auch mal einen komprimierten Screenshot in 4K maxed out 8 * MSAA. Flüssig ist was anderes
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Endlich mal vernünftige Settings. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch schnellere Grafikkarten.


----------



## RtZk (29. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Naja ... da fliegt auch gerade ziemlich viel Dunst/Regen/Nebel durch's Bild(sieht man im bewegten Bild natürlich besser).
> 
> 
> Zeig doch mal Screenshots, wie _dir_ das Spiel gefällt, inkl. Daten natürlich, wie bei mir.  Speziell der FPS Verlauf.
> ...





Spoiler: CapFrameX






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/ezH73V7

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wieso auch immer er die Bilder hier nicht reinladen will, einfach draufklicken reicht, beim Saint Denise Screen sieht es aber aus als würde er die Blätter Texturen nicht laden, genauso wenig wie die Fassade oben, weshalb auch immer, sonst lädt er sie überall.
Saint Denise ist eigentlich überhaupt kein guter Stresstest, mit hoher Wasserphysik an einen Fluss und die FPS brechen richtig ein.
RDR2 hätte generell ein 4k Texturenpack wirklich nötig, sobald man nah ran geht werden die Texturen richtig schlecht.


----------



## KaterTom (29. November 2020)

@Heisenberg23 Mein für den Alltag favorisiertes Setting sind +105MHz offset = 1875/1890MHz bei 875mV 100% Powerlimit.
Habe gestern mal mit 1965MHz bei 925mV getestet. Das brachte im SOTTR Benchmark genau *1 *FPS mehr und 20 Punkte mehr im Time Spy.
Leider kann ich die Karte zur Zeit nicht voll ausfahren, weil mein Netzteil nicht mitspielt. Das neue ist schon bestellt,kommt aber wohl erst mitte Dezember. Hochwertige Netzteile über 700w sind aktuell genauso schwer zu bekommen wie die neuesten Grafikkarten und AMD CPU's.


----------



## Spinal (29. November 2020)

Heisenberg23 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die 3090 Besitzer: Wie lässt ihr die Karten so laufen? 24/7 Betrieb ist bei mir UV: 1770 Mhz bei 768 MV.
> 
> Hab mich die letzten Tage mal ans OC-Profil gewagt. Bin da jetzt bei 1950Mhz bei 875MV. OC Profil kommt eig nur beim VR Spielen zum Einsatz.
> 
> Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen? Ich glaub ich hatte schon ziemlich Glück beim Gpu Lotto.



Hatte bisher keine Ambitionen da was zu machen, habe auch Angst das sich herausstellt, dass ich (mal wieder) der große Loser beim GPU Lotto bin.
Vielleicht probiere ich heute mal was aus. Hat jemand ein gutes Tutorial? Bin ewtas raus, hab seit der GTX 680 nicht mehr übertaktet.
Mein neues Netzteil ist da und eingebaut, Feuer frei  ...... wobei die 350 W reichen mir schon, lieber bissel mehr Takt oder UV, aber nicht noch mehr Leistungsaufnahme, schon gar nicht bei meinem Gehäuse.


----------



## RtZk (29. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Hatte bisher keine Ambitionen da was zu machen, habe auch Angst das sich herausstellt, dass ich (mal wieder) der große Loser beim GPU Lotto bin.
> Vielleicht probiere ich heute mal was aus. Hat jemand ein gutes Tutorial? Bin ewtas raus, hab seit der GTX 680 nicht mehr übertaktet.
> Mein neues Netzteil ist da und eingebaut, Feuer frei  ...... wobei die 350 W reichen mir schon, lieber bissel mehr Takt oder UV, aber nicht noch mehr Leistungsaufnahme, schon gar nicht bei meinem Gehäuse.



Du kannst einfach mal den OC Scanner drüber laufen lassen, händisch geht immer noch ein wenig mehr, aber das klingt bei dir nicht, danach als ob dir Max OC wichtig ist.


----------



## KaterTom (29. November 2020)

Du brauchst einfach nur im Afterburner ein offset beim Core Takt eingeben. Fange mit +90 an und erhöhe in 15MHz schritten. 15MHz entsoricht einem Booststep. Mit aktuellen Spielen auf Stabilität testen.
Wenn du mehr auf optimieren statt auf übertakten aus bist, dann benutze den Curve Editor vom Afterburner. Hier kommt es auf die richtige vorgehensweise an


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso auch immer er die Bilder hier nicht reinladen will, einfach draufklicken reicht, beim Saint Denise Screen sieht es aber aus als würde er die Blätter Texturen nicht laden, genauso wenig wie die Fassade oben, weshalb auch immer, sonst lädt er sie überall.
> Saint Denise ist eigentlich überhaupt kein guter Stresstest, mit hoher Wasserphysik an einen Fluss und die FPS brechen richtig ein.
> RDR2 hätte generell ein 4k Texturenpack wirklich nötig, sobald man nah ran geht werden die Texturen richtig schlecht.


Die Bilder sehen gut aus. Keine Frage.

Aber du sagst ja selbst, in einigen Detailstellen sieht es nicht viel anders aus, als mit meinen Einstellungen.
Und das fällt natürlich dann viel mehr auf, wenn der Rest superknackig aussieht und dann einige Stelle da total rausfallen. 
Naja ... ich nörgel mal nicht, sondern sagt einfach: *Schön !* 
Isses ja auch.

Die FPS, bzw, der Frameverlauf(speziell Richtung P1) wäre aber echt nix für mich.

Ich sehe mal die positiven Seiten: Wenn's dir so Spaß macht, is doch alles gut. Und gut aussehen tut es auf jeden Fall.

Also: Hab Spaß !   
(Denn _das_ is das Wichtigste)

Und danke für die schönen Bilder.


PS: Das mit dem Wasser kann ich voll bestätigen.


RtZk schrieb:


> mit hoher Wasserphysik an einen Fluss und die FPS brechen richtig ein


Das stimmt. Is mir auch aufgefallen. Da knallt es dir die FPS in den Keller.
Deshalb hab ich da eher mittlere Einstellungen gewählt.

Zumal da eine Bugwelle auch etwas merkwürdig aussah, als wenn ich mit nem Nordpolzerstörer durch's Eis pflügen würde. Weniger is auch da manchmal mehr.
Und wenn das Wasser einfach da runter plätschert, reicht es auch in Mittel.

Jedenfalls is der Unterschied es für mich nicht wert, auf so viel flüssige fps zu verzichten.
Hab da schon lange für rumgetestet, für die Einstellungen, Tendenz natürlich nach gutem, flüssigen Spielgefühl, mit einzelnen Abstrichen hier und dort, bei der Optik.
Ich mag die Optik aber immer noch.

Wenn ich da im Spiel rumfetzte, steh ich eh nicht stundenlang da und schaue wie mit der Lupe, ob da die eine Textur jetzt gut genug aussieht, oder vielleicht nicht.
Was ich aber _sehr_ merke ist, wenn ich full speed durch die Gegend presche, mit dem Pferd und es hakelt irgendwo, so dass es einen kurzen drop Richtung 40-60 fps gibt. Das ist dann auf einmal als wenn man n Anker auswirft, wo das Seil reisst und es geht weiter. Diese Sachen mag ich nicht. Das muss fluppen. 
Mein absoluter Min. Wert is da (also ein totaler Hakler, wo's festhängt) so hoch wie deine average fps.
Du spielst also für mich, als wenn ich die ganze Zeit mit ausgeworfenem Anker wie in Zeitlupe spielen würde. Sehr "zäh" eben. Auch ein "langsameres Spiel" kann zackig laufen, von den Reaktionszeiten her.
Is halt auch Gewohnheitssache, was man selbst gewohnt ist und mag.

Wieso soll ich bei einem Singleplayer Game nicht schnelle Reaktiosnzeiten bevorzugen ? Das andere mag ich einfach nicht mehr. Ob ich in einem Multiplayergame in der Open world rumrenne, oder in einem Singleplayergame, ich will immer flüssig spielen.
Sehe nicht ein, warum es nur wegen Singleplayer total zäh rumlahmen soll.
Also 40-60 fps geht für mich echt _gar nicht_ mehr.


Aber: Zum Glück gibt es viele verschiedene Ansichten und Einstellungen. Is auch interessant diese verschiedenen Sachen zu sehen. Der eine haut eher max./Ultra Bilder raus, die _ich_ in Bewegung lieber nicht sehen würde und ich hau eher schnelle Sachen raus, die nur in einem Screenshot und nicht in Bewegung nicht so(eher gar nicht) rüber kommen, als wenn man es echt so spielen und das feeling mitkriegen würde.

Is doch alles ne Bereicherung und jeder kann was versuchen, wo er bock drauf hat.

Und _das_ is auch gut so ! 

Es gibt da allgemein kein richtig, oder falsch, kein besser, oder schlechter. Jeder kann das selber für sich definieren, was er bevorzugt und das find' ich gut. 


PS: Ich tippel zu viel. 
Pause. 

Wo is mein Kaffee !?


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (29. November 2020)

Heisenberg23 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die 3090 Besitzer: Wie lässt ihr die Karten so laufen? 24/7 Betrieb ist bei mir UV: 1770 Mhz bei 768 MV.
> 
> Hab mich die letzten Tage mal ans OC-Profil gewagt. Bin da jetzt bei 1950Mhz bei 875MV. OC Profil kommt eig nur beim VR Spielen zum Einsatz.
> 
> Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen? Ich glaub ich hatte schon ziemlich Glück beim Gpu Lotto.


1815 MHZ bei 850mV


----------



## RtZk (29. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da im Spiel rumfetzte, steh ich eh nicht stundenlang da und schaue wie mit der Lupe, ob da die eine Textur jetzt gut genug aussieht, oder vielleicht nicht.
> Was ich aber _sehr_ merke ist, wenn ich full speed durch die Gegend presche, mit dem Pferd und es hakelt irgendwo, so dass es einen kurzen drop Richtung 40-60 fps gibt. Das ist dann auf einmal als wenn man n Anker auswirft, wo das Seil reisst und es geht weiter. Diese Sachen mag ich nicht. Das muss fluppen.
> Mein absoluter Min. Wert is da (also ein totaler Hakler, wo's festhängt) so hoch wie deine average fps.
> Du spielst also für mich, als wenn ich die ganze Zeit mit ausgeworfenem Anker wie in Zeitlupe spielen würde. Sehr "zäh" eben. Auch ein "langsameres Spiel" kann zackig laufen, von den Reaktionszeiten her.
> ...



Wobei man hier zu sagen muss, dass es ein riesiger Unterschied ist, ob ich Average 100 FPS haben und die FPS brechen plötzlich auf 50-60 ein (so etwas hasse ich auch), oder ob sie generell nur von 40-60 pendeln (je nach Spiel völlig ausreichend für mich).
Starke FPS Einbrüche sind immer spürbar.
In RDR2 sehe ich für mich keinen Sinn für hohe FPS, das Game ist so unglaublich langsam (Konsolen Port eben ), dass ich hier auch mit 40 average FPS zufrieden wäre.
In Spielen wie CoD brauche ich aber auch meine 100 FPS+, da geht es auch um Geschwindigkeit und Reaktion.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wobei man hier zu sagen muss, dass es ein riesiger Unterschied ist, ob ich Average 100 FPS haben und die FPS brechen plötzlich auf 50-60 ein (so etwas hasse ich auch), oder ob sie generell nur von 40-60 pendeln (je nach Spiel völlig ausreichend für mich).
> Starke FPS Einbrüche sind immer spürbar.
> In RDR2 sehe ich für mich keinen Sinn für hohe FPS, das Game ist so unglaublich langsam (Konsolen Port eben ), dass ich hier auch mit 40 average FPS zufrieden wäre.
> In Spielen wie CoD brauche ich aber auch meine 100 FPS+, da geht es auch um Geschwindigkeit und Reaktion.


Joh das hab ich mit der 90er auch in UHD gescaled, alles über 50 fühlt sich da flüssig an mit sync.


----------



## Spinal (29. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach mal den OC Scanner drüber laufen lassen, händisch geht immer noch ein wenig mehr, aber das klingt bei dir nicht, danach als ob dir Max OC wichtig ist.





KaterTom schrieb:


> Du brauchst einfach nur im Afterburner ein offset beim Core Takt eingeben. Fange mit +90 an und erhöhe in 15MHz schritten. 15MHz entsoricht einem Booststep. Mit aktuellen Spielen auf Stabilität testen.
> Wenn du mehr auf optimieren statt auf übertakten aus bist, dann benutze den Curve Editor vom Afterburner. Hier kommt es auf die richtige vorgehensweise an


Danke euch beiden. Im Afterburner kann ich Takt und Powertarget einstellen, aber nicht Spannung. Was muss ich dafür tun? Und kann ich da auch in Schritten runter gehen?


----------



## RtZk (29. November 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden. Im Afterburner kann ich Takt und Powertarget einstellen, aber nicht Spannung. Was muss ich dafür tun? Und kann ich da auch in Schritten runter gehen?



"Einstellungen" , "Allgemeine Einstellungen", Kompatibilitäts Eigenschaften" "Spannungsreglung freischalten" , 
generell kannst du auch über die Kurve übertakten die öffnest du mit "Strg + f".


----------



## KaterTom (29. November 2020)

Den Spannungsregler brauchst du nicht anfassen. 
Die Karten fahren ja schon mit Standard Spannung gegen die Powerlimit Mauer, so dass höhere Spannungen nicht umgesetzt werden.


----------



## Gurdi (29. November 2020)

Wenn du den Spannungsslider durchziehst im AB erhöht sich leicht die maximale Spannung, ist aber Sinnfrei.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. November 2020)

Hab grad noch mal just for fun, die Regler _*in die andere Richtung bedient*_.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte nur mal sehen, wie weit ich das Spielchen treiben kann.
Is natürlich nix ernstes für echten Spielbetrieb, aber schon witzig, wie die Karte auch laufen kann.
156Watt/100fps/RDR2.
Die Grafikeinstellungen sind aber tatsächlich meine echten. Is nur halt grad nicht viel los im Bild.
Also niedriger krieg ich die glaub ich nicht. Unter 100 Watt wird das nix, da noch 100 fps hinzukriegen. Selbst wenn nix los is im Bild.

Will jetzt mal testen, bis wie viel MHz ich die hinkriege(also diesmal wieder nach oben), mit wenig Volt, damit auch Szenen mit mehr Auslastung noch die 100 fps halten(natürlich stabil, ohne Abstürze, logisch).
Selbst mit dem wenig los, war die Karte ja schon voll ausgelastet, bei so wenig Saft.

Macht aber schon wieder Laune, rumzutesten. 


edit:

Hm ... interessant.
Zuerst durfte ich mich nicht umdrehen, mit knapp über 1 GHz Core Takt, denn bei den Sachen auf der anderen Seite, ging's direkt runter, unter die 100 fps, wenn die in's Bild kamen.
Hab in hunderter Schritten die MHz hochgezogen.

Jetzt kann ich mich rundherum drehen, bereits bei 1300-1400 MHz ohne dass es unter die 100 fps geht.
Muss wohl mal ne andere Stelle suchen, an einem Fluss, mit Bäumen, oder so. Mit viel Zeug im Bild halt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder Sumpf, oder St.Denis ....
Mal gucken. 

edit2:
Langsam wird's spannender(Rest im Spoiler, wird editiert).


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (29. November 2020)

Teste doch mit zB Timespy und lote den Takt mit 0.75V aus, weil für deine Settings und Auflösung wird das reichen, kein Sinn den Verbrauch unnötig hochzutreiben.


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2020)

Time Spy kannst du zum ausloten vergessen. Da kann ich ein Offset von 195Mhz laufen lassen. In Spielen wie Metro Exodus inkl. Raytracing 4K sind dann aber nur 135Mhz stabil.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. November 2020)

Okey ... ab 1800 MHz ging's nich mehr mit 0,75V.
Allerdings mit 0,825v.
Über 1900 MHz dann brauchte ich bereits 0,85v für stabilen Betrieb.
Da war dann aber durchaus was los, im Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das fand' ich schon ganz geil so. 
So ... die weiteren Ergebnisse erspar ich euch dann, wie's weiter geht, bis über 2 GHz bei 0,85v.  


blautemple schrieb:


> Time Spy kannst du zum ausloten vergessen. Da kann ich ein Offset von 195Mhz laufen lassen. In Spielen wie Metro Exodus inkl. Raytracing 4K sind dann aber nur 135Mhz stabil.


Ja, ich hab festgestellt, dass RDR2 ziemlich empfindlich reagiert, was Abstürze angeht.
Is ja schon n paar mal abgeschmiert.

Werd' da mal weiter checken jetzt, mit 0,85v, was einer echten Spieleinstellung schon sehr nahe kommt, auch wegen mehr MHz möglich. Will ja die 100 fps auf jeden Fall halten, egal was da in's Bild kommt.
Ok, wenn jetzt was total extremes im Sumpf abgeht, oder St.Denis, da könnt' ich auch mal kurzfristig mit 95 fps leben ...  
(Aber nur kurz bitte!  )


----------



## Duvar (29. November 2020)

Dann mach wenigstens dein FPS Limit raus beim Stabitest mit dem Game, kannste danach wieder reinmachen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Dann mach wenigstens dein FPS Limit raus beim Stabitest



Wieso das ?
Ich spiel doch immer so.

Hm ... okey ?

Anscheinend hab ich mein Ziel mit den Grafikoptionen schon sehr gut getroffen, wenn ich das Limit rausnehme, liege ich nämlich nicht unnötig extrem weit darüber.

Hier zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also _so viel_ Grafikpracht, hab ich gar nicht verschwendet. 

(Das is *ohne* Limiter)

Werd' die Einstellung jetzt erst mal so lassen(also mit Limiter on @ 100 fps) und weiter checken, ob ich irgendwo n Drop unter die 100 kriege.
Und wenn's nur knapp is, kann ich vielleicht auch damit leben.
1900 MHz mit 0,85v is schon ganz ok für mich(bei lediglich 220-240 Watt Verbrauch für mein Ziel !).
(Bis 360Watt hab ich aktuell erlaubt!)

edit:

Also ich muss sagen ... so fühlt sich das Spiel schon schweinegeil an !  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann blitzartig hin und hersehen im Spiel, hab dieses total direkte Ansprechverhalten und keinerlei Ruckler, selbst wenn ich die ganz Zeit im Kreis umherschaue. Hab immer diesen total geraden 100 fps Strich. 
Da hakelt Null.

Yes ! A Dream comes true ! 


So ... jetzt isses an der Zeit das zocktechnisch so zu genießen.
Genug getüftelt.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. November 2020)

0,875v @ 1860MHz gefallen mir bisher am besten. +500 auf memory wegen der zahl 10.002 oder tiefsitzendem OC-reflex. ehrlich gesagt weiß ich überhaupt nicht mehr warum, aber viele spiele mögen die kombo


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. November 2020)

Ja, das mit den 10000MHz vom Speicher hab ich auch. 
Das muss so !


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. November 2020)

So, nach dem ganzen Hickhack was Lieferbarkeiten und Preise angeht dachte ich mir gestern: "Sch**** drauf! Jetzt wird gekauft was mir unter die Finger kommt."

Somit ist eine 3090 TUF Gaming OC auf dem Weg zu mir und kommt in den nächsten Tagen an 

Eure Screenshots machen jedenfalls Lust auf RDR2


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. November 2020)

nur noch 10 Tage bis Cyberpunk!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> nur noch 10 Tage bis Cyberpunk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht ja noch recht genügsam aus.


----------



## RtZk (30. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sieht ja noch recht genügsam aus.



Vor allem diesen RAM Geiz werde ich nie verstehen. Weshalb nicht einfach mal den RAM nutzen der zur Verfügung steht?


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Vor allem diesen RAM Geiz werde ich nie verstehen. Weshalb nicht einfach mal den RAM nutzen der zur Verfügung steht?


Das hasse ich auch.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (30. November 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ja, das mit den 10000MHz vom Speicher hab ich auch.
> Das muss so !


sollte ich wohl auch ...  bis jetzt habe ich den Speicher nur zum benchen getunt, v.a wegen Igors Video, wo er die hohen Speicher-Temps bei Ampere ins Visier nimmt. Aber die Asus Karten TUF und Strix sollen den Speicher ja bekanntlich ordentlich kühlen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. November 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> sollte ich wohl auch ...  bis jetzt habe ich den Speicher nur zum benchen getunt, v.a wegen Igors Video, wo er die hohen Speicher-Temps bei Ampere ins Visier nimmt. Aber die Asus Karten TUF und Strix sollen den Speicher ja bekanntlich ordentlich kühlen.


+5c auf angezeigte Temp (wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe), also ca 50c weniger als die FE xD


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. November 2020)

Yep. Die TUF hat n extra Speicherkühler, der mir sehr gefällt.
Bei mir sind auch nur auf der Vorderseite Speicherriegel. Hab ja lediglich die 3080 wo die 10 Riegel alle vorne drauf sind. Das gefiel mir sehr vom Design(neben dem weniger Strom, was die "nur" 10 Riegel brauchen, vs. die 24, je nach Fall der Fälle ~ 30-40 Watt+ nur dafür).

Auch die Temps im Detail, der TUF haben mir gefallen.
Speziell für den Speicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Muss_ man jetzt nicht unbedingt haben(andere Karten funzen ja auch gut), da die specs für GDDR6x ja über 100 Grad gehen, als ok, aber ich mag's halt einfach. 

Ich finde diesen Teil des Kühlers sehr gelungen und finde, da hat Asus sich bei der TUF diesmal richtig reingehängt(allgemein mit viel sinnvollem Metall und auch sonst(caps usw.).
Die hatten wohl aus der Vergangenheit irgendwas gut zu machen, was ich nicht mitgekriegt habe, wo sie wohl eher Schrott gebastelt hatten, bei irgendeinem TUF Modell.
Diesmal haben sie dafür echt gut im Detail nette Sachen gebastelt.
Gut für Käufer von Ampere. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fOpaPPCUDA:231

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Normal hätt ich den Speichertakt nicht angepackt, für 24/7. Aber bei der TUF schon. 
Geht klar.


Also bei der TUF haben sie diesmal echt nicht geknausert. Ich finde da in keiner Sache etwas, was ich kritisieren würde.
Und da ich die 450 Watt der Strix OC eh nur mal kurz zum Testen genutzt hätte und dann wohl nie wieder, is eigentlich die TUF für mich bereits nicht nur vollkommen ausreichend, sondern eine richtig tolle Karte, rundherum.
Da hat Asus echt was Gutes gebastelt.  


Da is einfach mal *nichts*, was mir nicht gefällt(btw. das erste Mal überhaupt, dass ich das sagen kann):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iGIiFfUwLs:1045

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mich ist nicht mal Quiet BIOS, oder Performance BIOS wichtig. Hab einfach auf Performance gelassen und dazu eben einfach meine _eigene Lüfterkurve_ gebastelt(und somit die Einstellungen ab Werk damit eh überschrieben), zu meinem Hörempfinden passend, da ich meist mit (geschlossenem) Kopfhörer zocke. 

Bin nicht so lärmempfindlich, kann aber sagen, dass ich die Lüfter bis 65% Drehzahl als sehr leise empfinde.
(Bei mir etwa ~ 1500 Umdrehungen)

Mittlerweile mag ich die niedrigen Temps auch ganz gern und hab eine recht aggressive Lüfterkurve laufen, die für viele vielleicht "zu laut" wäre. _Mir_ passt es aber noch, da meine Gehäuselüfter eh auf 100% laufen, was teilweise dann 800-1000 Umdrehungen sind.

Für manche unerträglich, aber ich find das nice, da die 140er und 200er eher groß, langsam und mit niedrigen Frequenzen laufen. Eher ein tiefes rauschen/brummen, als ein hohes hochsurren(wie bei manchen 120ern).
Da passt die TUF perfekt rein.

Also ich schrecke auch vor 80% Drehzahl noch nicht zurück.
Richtung 90-100% wird's dann langsam _auch für mich_ lauter.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (30. November 2020)

Sehr schön, dann lege ich jetzt bei allen meinen (TUF!-)Profilen noch 500 MHz Speichertakt drauf. Wo gibt's denn heutzutage sonst noch was gratis?!


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. November 2020)

willkommen im +500OC Club! * ** ***
*der einzige mit waffenfähigem Plutonium, Koks und Nutten
**eröffnung am 10.11 
***soonTM


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> *der einzige mit waffenfähigem Plutonium, Koks und Nutten


Wobei mir Plutonium jetzt nicht so wichtig wäre.


----------



## Duvar (30. November 2020)

Mach dein FPS Limit auf 80, bin sicher dass du damit auch gut leben kannst und drück den Verbrauch in Richtung 150W^^ 80 FPS GSync wird butterweich laufen bei 150W.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

Wie wärs mal mit nem Effizienzkontest? ich schick meine XT ins rennen.
Gib mal deine Settings @ChrisMK72


----------



## uja1990 (30. November 2020)

Bei Alternate ist gerade ne 3070 für 745 € verfügbar... Nur so zur Info


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit nem Effizienzkontest?


Nö danke.  Will jetzt zocken. 
Bin nur grad am Futtern und guck mal wieder rein. 


Duvar schrieb:


> Mach dein FPS Limit auf 80


Nö.
Die Drops Richtung P1 sind dann entsprechend.
Ich lass das bei 100.  *Das will ich so ! *



So ... fertig gefuttert. Bin mal wieder zocken. 
Es is ein einziger Traum !    

Mein "System 2025" is fertig.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. November 2020)

die 3080 ist echt schrecklich; es gibt überhaupt nichts zu meckern. verdammt

hat jemand vielleicht was? instabile Treiber oder so? *fingercross*


----------



## Siriuz (30. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> die 3080 ist echt schrecklich; es gibt überhaupt nichts zu meckern. verdammt
> 
> hat jemand vielleicht was? instabile Treiber oder so? *fingercross*


Ja, der angebotene Preis. DIe Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (30. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> die 3080 ist echt schrecklich; es gibt überhaupt nichts zu meckern. verdammt


dito für 3090


----------



## big-maec (30. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> die 3080 ist echt schrecklich; es gibt überhaupt nichts zu meckern. verdammt


Kommt noch, die Folgen bei Benutzung einer 3080 werden unausweichlich sein.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> die 3080 ist echt schrecklich; es gibt überhaupt nichts zu meckern. verdammt
> 
> hat jemand vielleicht was? instabile Treiber oder so? *fingercross*


DSR ist Murks und die Abwärme macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## pietcux (30. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> die 3080 ist echt schrecklich; es gibt überhaupt nichts zu meckern. verdammt
> 
> hat jemand vielleicht was? instabile Treiber oder so? *fingercross*


Ja, meine 3 Ryzen Prozessoren sind alle nicht schnell genug für dat Dingens... und der R5/5600X ist verfügbar wie....


----------



## RavionHD (30. November 2020)

Hi, wie schafft ihr denn solche UV Settings?
Ich habe meine Karte mal auf 0,837V und 1800 Mhz gestellt, trotzdem säuft sie ~280 Watt, was mache ich da falsch?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hi, wie schafft ihr denn solche UV Settings?
> Ich habe meine Karte mal auf 0,837V und 1800 Mhz gestellt, trotzdem säuft sie ~280 Watt, was mache ich da falsch?


fragst du nach settings für Metro?


@Gurdi Abwärme haben wir durch UV soweit im Griff, DSR mit DLSS
@pietcux Zen2 und tiefer brauchen dringend DX12, sonst "renderdistance" auf 50 in MFS2020 stellen ^^


----------



## blautemple (30. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hi, wie schafft ihr denn solche UV Settings?
> Ich habe meine Karte mal auf 0,837V und 1800 Mhz gestellt, trotzdem säuft sie ~280 Watt, was mache ich da falsch?


So ist Ampere halt. Deswegen Wasserkühlung und dann gib ihm.


----------



## RavionHD (30. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> So ist Ampere halt. Deswegen Wasserkühlung und dann gib ihm.


Die Temperaturen sind vollkommen ok, liegen bei ~67 Grad in Last.
Mich wundert nur der hohe Stromverbrauch trotz 0,837V und nur 1800 Mhz, müsste ich da nicht deutlich niedriger liegen?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind vollkommen ok, liegen bei ~67 Grad in Last.
> Mich wundert nur der hohe Stromverbrauch trotz 0,837V und nur 1800 Mhz, müsste ich da nicht deutlich niedriger liegen?


Titel mit RT ohne DLSS treiben den Verbrauch in die Höhe. Oder MSAA x8


----------



## RavionHD (30. November 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> Titel mit RT ohne DLSS treiben den Verbrauch in die Höhe. Oder MSAA x8


Ok, ich habe Control mit vollen RT Settings, jedoch in UWQHD, jedoch mit DLSS getestet.

Edit:
Irgendwas mache ich wohl falsch, trotz 0.837V und 1800 Mhz komme ich selbst in Hitman 2 in UWQHD und Ultra Settings auf gut ~300 Watt!
Das sind meine Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (30. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind vollkommen ok, liegen bei ~67 Grad in Last.
> Mich wundert nur der hohe Stromverbrauch trotz 0,837V und nur 1800 Mhz, müsste ich da nicht deutlich niedriger liegen?


Nope, das ist ganz normal. Selbst mit den 480W der Strix sehe ich in 4K selten 1V unter Wasser.


----------



## Duvar (30. November 2020)

Musst nicht den Verbrauch von chris als Maßstab nehmen, wo nicht richtig Last anliegt in fast allen Bildern.
Fahr die Settings und die Auflösung runter, hau nen 100FPS Limit rein bei WQHD und ohne RT etc mit starkem UV dann siehst du auch geringen Verbrauch.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. November 2020)

settings für ein FPS-lock lassen sich besser anpassen als für kein_lock


----------



## RavionHD (30. November 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Musst nicht den Verbrauch von chris als Maßstab nehmen, wo nicht richtig Last anliegt in fast allen Bildern.
> Fahr die Settings und die Auflösung runter, hau nen 100FPS Limit rein bei WQHD und ohne RT etc mit starkem UV dann siehst du auch geringen Verbrauch.


Naja gut das bringt mir ja nichts, ich habe keine RTX 3080 gekauft um in niedrigen Settings/ohne RT zu spielen.
Ich bin ursprünglich davon ausgegangen dass die Karte im besten Fall mit 250 Watt und ~2-3% weniger FPS laufen könnte.


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Naja gut das bringt mir ja nichts, ich habe keine RTX 3080 gekauft um in niedrigen Settings/ohne RT zu spielen.
> Ich bin ursprünglich davon ausgegangen dass die Karte im besten Fall mit 250 Watt und ~2-3% weniger FPS laufen könnte.


Die Referenzplatinen sind ziemlich ineffizent.Es ist damit kaum möglich signifikant unter 300Watt zu kommen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> ~300 Watt!



Servus,
bei mir gleiches "Problem" ..
1860 MHz @0,850 mV --> 280-320 MHz

Schau mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (30. November 2020)

Die 3090 hat einen Basistakt von 1,4 und einen Boostttakt von 1,7 GHz bei 350 Watt Leistungsaufnahme. Ihr macht scheinbar alles falsch


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. November 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> hr macht scheinbar alles falsch


Na los - sag's uns..


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (30. November 2020)

Es gibt halt Spiele wo 2000 MhZ anliegen bei z.B 750 mV. Andere Spiele wie z.B. The Division 2 brauchen 850mV für 1850 MhZ konstant. Und dann ist halt noch das GPU Lotto. Ganz normale Werte die hier gezeigt werden, ich weiß nicht was ihr erwartet. Reviewer bekommen ausgewählte GPUs zugeschickt die besser takten, aber doch keine Privatnutzer.


----------



## RavionHD (30. November 2020)

Es scheint als wäre Ampere einfach in punkto UV nicht allzu berauschend, da ist für einen normalen Nutzer, der in höheren Auflösungen mit RT spielt offenbar kein Potential vorhanden.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (30. November 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es scheint als wäre Ampere einfach in punkto UV nicht allzu berauschend, da ist für einen normalen Nutzer, der in höheren Auflösungen mit RT spielt offenbar kein Potential vorhanden.


Das ist nicht korrekt. UV bringt einiges bei Ampere.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es scheint als wäre Ampere einfach in punkto UV nicht allzu berauschend, da ist für einen normalen Nutzer, der in höheren Auflösungen mit RT spielt offenbar kein Potential vorhanden.


Das kommt auf die Karte an. Die ASUS Karten haben z.b. eine hervorragende Spannungsversorgung,die Founders befinden sich so im Mittelfeld.Die Customs mit Referenzplatine sind vergleichsweise schlecht. Wir reden hierbei dann auch nicht von Nuancen,sondern von geschmeidigen 20-40Watt.
Hier findest du einige Infos zu dem Thema. Schau dir vor allem mal meine Ausführung zur Gigabyte an, die Platine entspricht deiner.








						GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting - Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere treffen | igor´sLAB
					

Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte zeitnah zum Launch eine GeForce RTX 3080 ergattern und war auch so freundlich, einiges an Zeit zu investieren, um Euch mit neuen Erkenntnissen rund um diese Karte…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Hier habe ich eine Empfehlung zu Kartenmit Ref.Platine, fixierter Takt und Spannung machen mit den Karten kaum Sinn.








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Undervolting Update - So geht (ein wenig) Vernunft nämlich auch! | igor´sLAB
					

Den ersten Artikel kennt Ihr ja schon, aber Ihr könnt ihn natürlich auch hier noch einmal nachlesen: GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting – Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere…




					www.igorslab.de
				






Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Spiele wo 2000 MhZ anliegen bei z.B 750 mV. Andere Spiele wie z.B. The Division 2 brauchen 850mV für 1850 MhZ konstant. Und dann ist halt noch das GPU Lotto. Ganz normale Werte die hier gezeigt werden, ich weiß nicht was ihr erwartet. Reviewer bekommen ausgewählte GPUs zugeschickt die besser takten, aber doch keine Privatnutzer.


Die Chipgüte hat damit erstmal absolut nichts zu tun.  @RavionHD wundert sich warum er bei selber Spannung mehr Verbrauch hat,nicht dass er nen super hohen Takt nicht stabil bekommt bei Spannung X.


----------



## TheOpenfield (1. Dezember 2020)

Ihr vergleicht doch gerade Äpfel mit Birnen. Chris RDR2 braucht bei mir selbst in UHD gerade mal ~230W. Witcher 3 in UHD dagegen 300W aufwärts. Zusätzlich nutzt er auch noch einen Framelimitier...


Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Chipgüte hat damit erstmal absolut nichts zu tun. @RavionHD wundert sich warum er bei selber Spannung mehr Verbrauch hat,nicht dass er nen super hohen Takt nicht stabil bekommt bei Spannung X.


Natürlich hat das einen Einfluss. Stichwort: Innenwiderstand (früher "ASIC Quality" halbwegs auslesbar).


----------



## RtZk (1. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es scheint als wäre Ampere einfach in punkto UV nicht allzu berauschend, da ist für einen normalen Nutzer, der in höheren Auflösungen mit RT spielt offenbar kein Potential vorhanden.



Es macht wie schon gesagt absolut gar keinen Sinn die Leistungsaufnahme unter Volllast mit dem Beispiel von Chris unter sehr leichter Last zu vergleichen, dass die Karte hier kaum was zieht ist nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Ihr vergleicht doch gerade Äpfel mit Birnen. Chris RDR2 braucht bei mir selbst in UHD gerade mal ~230W. Witcher 3 in UHD dagegen 300W aufwärts. Zusätzlich nutzt er auch noch einen Framelimitier...
> 
> Natürlich hat das einen Einfluss. Stichwort: Innenwiderstand (früher "ASIC Quality" halbwegs auslesbar).


Das spielt bei der heutigen Fertigung und den geringen Spannungen doch kaum noch eine Rolle. Zudem ist das höchstens eine Nuance, die Wandler sind viel wichtiger bei Ampere.


----------



## Uhtred7 (1. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Karte an. Die ASUS Karten haben z.b. eine hervorragende Spannungsversorgung,die Founders befinden sich so im Mittelfeld.Die Customs mit Referenzplatine sind vergleichsweise schlecht. Wir reden hierbei dann auch nicht von Nuancen,sondern von geschmeidigen 20-40Watt.
> Hier findest du einige Infos zu dem Thema. Schau dir vor allem mal meine Ausführung zur Gigabyte an, die Platine entspricht deiner.
> 
> 
> ...


Hab mir gestern die Trinity Oc gekrallt, da bei weitem das billigste Angebot das ich bisher gesehen habe. Da ich hier still mitlese wollte ich nun fragen ist das auch Referenzplatine?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2020)

Ja Referenzplatine.


----------



## blautemple (1. Dezember 2020)

Nahezu Referenz. Die Platine ist etwas länger, wodurch einige Wasserkühler inkompatibel sind. Da musst du also genau nachschauen.


----------



## Uhtred7 (1. Dezember 2020)

Mir ging es nur um was er oben schrieb über das Undervolting Potenzial. Mal schauen was die Karte hergibt, wenn sie ankommt morgen/übermorgen.


----------



## Birdy84 (1. Dezember 2020)

So, wollte mich mal zur Netzteildiskussion zurückmelden. Eine 3090 GamingPro mit 365W PT konnte das E10 500W bisher nicht in die Knie zwingen. RDR2, Conan Exiles, Elite Dangerous, Wreckfest in UHD oder z.T. in 8K laufen.


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2020)

Gleich kommt ja was gell, hat zwar keiner von euch hier anscheinend auf dem Radar, aber ich lasse es dennoch mal hier. PCGH und Co Tests gibts sicher auch in paar Minuten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFuHVyypnFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (1. Dezember 2020)

Was haltet ihr von der 3060 Ti? Laut neuen Tests ist die ja fast auf 3070 Niveau


----------



## Uhtred7 (1. Dezember 2020)

Es ist eine um 20% beschnittene 3070. Langweilig. 15% im schnitt sind nicht fast.  Für 299 wäre sie super das wären immer noch 400 auf dem jetzigen Markt.


----------



## cimenTo (1. Dezember 2020)

Ist halt eher ein 2080 Super Ersatz mit besserem Raytracing. Für 399€ jedoch  die beste Alternative zu allen anderen Karten in dem Preisbereich. Insbesondere zur 5700XT. Sehe hier aber auch schlechte Verfügbarkeit und nur die FE für 399€. Die meisten Karten werden bestimmt um die 480-550€ kosten.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde 400€ auch noch ziemlich teuer, macht in meinen Augen aber mehr sinn als eine 3070, gerade weil sie eben auch "nur" 8GB hat


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ich finde 400€ auch noch ziemlich teuer


Ich auch.

Irgendwann wird das ne tolle Karte sein, für 200-300€. Vielleicht auch n Gebrauchttipp, irgendwann später.
Aktuell sind die Preise für neue Customs(schätze es wird in diesem Fall nicht anders sein) eh total abgehoben.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (1. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> 
> Irgendwann wird das ne tolle Karte sein, für 200-300€. Vielleicht auch n Gebrauchttipp, irgendwann später.
> Aktuell sind die Preise für neue Customs(schätze es wird in diesem Fall nicht anders sein) eh total abgehoben.


Das Problem ist halt, klar kann man ewig warten bis die mal 250€ kostet, aber sind wir ehrlich das wird ja Jahre dauern. Man hat ja quasi keine andere Wahl den Preis zu zahlen wenn man die Leistung braucht


----------



## Uhtred7 (1. Dezember 2020)

Wenigstens gibt es noch Leute, die nicht jeden Preis hinnehmen. Die einzig gute Nvidia Karte zu Msrp ist nur die 3080 und das auch nur weil es der Big Chip ist. 3080 ist de facto eine TI. 

Sonst 700 für eine 80 Karte mit 104 Chip? Lachhaft.


----------



## Gouvi (1. Dezember 2020)

Um keinen neuen Thread aufzumachen:
Konnte heute eine  3080 (Zotac Trinity) ergattern und brauche dann wohl Ersatz für meine Straight Power E10 500 Watt. Kombiniert wird das Ganze mit einem  8700k @4,8.

Hättet ihr ein paar vernünftige Netzteil-Alternativen für mich?  Leider ist ja das meiste kaum lieferbar. pure power gäbe es als Budgetvariante als 700 W Version noch. Straight Power 750 ist ausverkauft praktisch, Ansonsten bin ich überfragt wenn ich nicht gerade für 180 ein Dark Power kaufen möchte.


----------



## Schak28 (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich verfolge jetzt eure Beiträge von Anfang an und frage mich ob’s nicht doch sinnvoll wäre meine 3090 Ventus mit dem Gigabyte BIOS zu Flashen. Die Frage ist halt auch nur ob ich dann meinen DP Port verliere  und in wiefern sich der Boost verbessert. 
Liege momentan immer so bei 1800 bis 1850 und das ist echt mager....


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der 3060 Ti? Laut neuen Tests ist die ja fast auf 3070 Niveau


Gab es die eigentlich irgendwo zu kaufen heute oder kommt die morgen?


----------



## pietcux (1. Dezember 2020)

Morgen.


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2020)

Was haltet ihr hiervon?^^
EVGA Shop.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Man hat ja quasi keine andere Wahl den Preis zu zahlen wenn man die Leistung braucht



Wenn man nicht warten will/kann: yep.

Deswegen mach ich das ja auch nich noch mal, dass ich meine Hauptkarte verticke, bevor ich eine neue, gute, zum angemessenen Preis im Rechner habe.

Im Zweifelsfall muss meine Karte dann eben noch 1-2 Jahre länger rödeln, beim nächsten Mal.
Wird RT halt abgeschaltet. Kein Problem für mich.

Was meint ihr, warum ich meine nagelneue Karte so derbe im Schongang laufen lasse !? 
Vielleicht muss die ja länger bei mir durchhalten, als ich geplant habe ? 
Wer weiß.

Hab jenenfalls n gutes Gefühl dabei, wenn ich mir die Temps/Auslastung so anschaue und an den extra Speicherriegelkühler denke, mit Speicherchips nur auf der Vorderseite.

Glaub meine 3080 is momentan eine der meist geschontesten auf der Welt. 
Auf jeden Fall eine der geilsten überhaupt.


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht warten will/kann: yep.
> 
> Deswegen mach ich das ja auch nich noch mal, dass ich meine Hauptkarte verticke, bevor ich eine neue, gute, zum angemessenen Preis im Rechner habe.
> 
> ...


Gut das du keine 3090 gekauft hast^^


----------



## cimenTo (1. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr hiervon?^^
> EVGA Shop.
> 
> 
> ...



Bin seit 30.09. in der EVGA Warteliste für die Karte eingetragen und bis heute keine Mail erhalten. Selbst auf Lager war dieses Modell nie - bis auf den Launch Tag für 699€. Danach wurden nurnoch XC3 Ultras und FTWs verkauft.  Die Black ist halt das Basismodell und die günstigste bei EVGA von den 3080ern. Hat leider keine Backplate.


----------



## Duvar (1. Dezember 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Bin seit 30.09. in der EVGA Warteliste für die Karte eingetragen und bis heute keine Mail erhalten. Selbst auf Lager war dieses Modell nie - bis auf den Launch Tag für 699€. Danach wurden nurnoch XC3 Ultras und FTWs verkauft.  Die Black ist halt das Basismodell und die günstigste bei EVGA von den 3080ern. Hat leider keine Backplate.


Vllt solltest du die mal anschreiben wie es ausschaut wv Leute noch vor dir sind etc


----------



## cimenTo (1. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt solltest du die mal anschreiben wie es ausschaut wv Leute noch vor dir sind etc



Bringt nix, da auf der US Seite steht, dass EVGA keine Infos geben kann wer wann dran ist etc. weil sie keinen Zugriff drauf haben.

Die EU Warteliste kam zwar bisschen später aber wie gesagt seit 2 Monaten passiert nix.
Bin zwar aktuell mit einer 6800 bedient und habe noch eine 3070 FE die ich wahrscheinlich nicht behalten, und ggf. für einen fairen Preis abgeben werde.


----------



## Nordbadener (1. Dezember 2020)

> Was haltet ihr hiervon?^^
> EVGA Shop.



Kann man kaufen, die Karten sind gut. Wobei ich mir die XC3 Gaming gekauft habe, wegen der Backplate. Die Karte ist gut verarbeitet und recht leise. Ich würde sie mir wieder kaufen, keine Frage.
Das StepUp-Programm kann möglicherweise auch interessant sein.


----------



## blazin255 (1. Dezember 2020)

bin seit 2 wochen im step up habe direkt für 3080 und 3090 angemeldet. Obwohl mir die 3090 heikel vom preis ist die muss minimum 5 Jahre halten bei dem preis.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

Die 3080 auch.


----------



## DeathCracker (2. Dezember 2020)

Schak28 schrieb:


> Ich verfolge jetzt eure Beiträge von Anfang an und frage mich ob’s nicht doch sinnvoll wäre meine 3090 Ventus mit dem Gigabyte BIOS zu Flashen. Die Frage ist halt auch nur ob ich dann meinen DP Port verliere  und in wiefern sich der Boost verbessert.
> Liege momentan immer so bei 1800 bis 1850 und das ist echt mager....


Die 3090 boosted generell nicht ganz so hoch wie ihre kleinen Brüder. Ich habe auf meine Manli das Gigabyte Bios geflashed und kann die Karte (Je nach Spiel) auf bis zu 2150Mhz übertakten. Das erhöhte Powerlimit lohnt sich also


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mach dein *FPS Limit auf 80*, bin sicher dass du damit auch gut leben kannst und *drück den Verbrauch in Richtung 150W*^^


Ach was .... 3080 und 150 Watt ? Welch' Verschwendung.

Die Mehrheit sagt ja immer 60 fps reichen dicke, bei so langsamen Spielen.
Dann reichen auch 50, oder ? ^^

Und wenn ich schon Strom sparen will, mit der 3080, dann richtig.

*125Watt* mit meinen originalen Spieleinstellungen, welche für 100 fps gedacht sind, müssen drin sein, in RDR2.

btw hätte ich natürlich gern unter 35 Grad C° Coretemp(natürlich luftgekühlt!). 

Hier mal mein kleines Spaßexperiment, wie gesagt, mit meinen normalen Spieleinstellungen in WQHD:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Extra für meine Freunde des Strom sparens und der niedrigen Temps, *natürlich rein luftgekühlt, wie immer*. 


Ach ganz nebenbei: Mit meiner OC GTX 1660 Super hatte ich zuletzt mehr verbraucht.  
(Aber nicht so einen stabilen Frameverlauf)

PS: Und extra noch mal ganz klar: So spiele ich *nicht*. Das is für mich *nicht flüssig*. 50-60 fps gehen für mich gar nicht mehr.
War extra ein Joke Experiment beim Morgenkaffee, wo ich noch kein bock hatte zum Zocken. 

Guten Morgen @ all ! 



edit(wie so oft  ):

Für Freunde des 40 fps-Zockens  :


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



114,0 Watt ! 29 Grad C° Core-Temp. 

Yep: Luftgekühlt !  



Alles bei 22,2 Grad C° Raumtemp, 30 cm vom PC entfernt gemessen.

Ok, jetzt bin ich aber froh wieder zurück zu 100 fps zu gehen.
Genug Joke für heute. 


edit2: Man bedenke auch, dass Nvidia mehr mit reinrechnet vom Verbrauch der Karte, als bei AMD Karten angezeigt wird, wo einige Sachen fehlen, in der Verbrauchsangabe(TGP), siehe Igor's Video dazu, was die Radeons wirklich verbrauchen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLOVUQVpBGM:74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Richu006 (2. Dezember 2020)

DeathCracker schrieb:


> Die 3090 boosted generell nicht ganz so hoch wie ihre kleinen Brüder. Ich habe auf meine Manli das Gigabyte Bios geflashed und kann die Karte (Je nach Spiel) auf bis zu 2150Mhz übertakten. Das erhöhte Powerlimit lohnt sich also


Also meine Strix 3090 geht bis 2200mhz in einigen Spielen. Aber ist nicht ganz alltags stable. Zb
 Timespy extreme läuft nicht jedes mal durch. Habe mich deshalb für 2150mhz entschieden, das läuft Stabil.

Aber meine strix ist wassergekühlt und mit 480 Watt Power limit.

Finde aber mehr als 1900mhz sollten drin liegen. Auch unter Luft.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> edit2: Man bedenke auch, dass Nvidia mehr mit reinrechnet vom Verbrauch der Karte, als bei AMD Karten angezeigt wird, wo einige Sachen fehlen, in der Verbrauchsangabe(TGP), siehe Igor's Video dazu, was die Radeons wirklich verbrauchen.


Eine Referenz 6800Xt brauch 280-300Watt Stock im Gaming. Die 6800 ist derzeit die effizenteste Karte auf dem Markt.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (2. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also meine Strix 3090 geht bis 2200mhz in einigen Spielen. Aber ist nicht ganz alltags stable. Zb
> Timespy extreme läuft nicht jedes mal durch. Habe mich deshalb für 2150mhz entschieden, das läuft Stabil.
> 
> Aber meine strix ist wassergekühlt und mit 480 Watt Power limit.
> ...


bei der 3090 empfinde ich persönlich alles über 1900 als gewaltsam herausgequetschte Power mit extremem Energieverbrauch und unnötiger Belastung der Komponenten. Das 'Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis' ist ungünstig. Zwischen 1700 und 1850 MHz hingegen ist in allen Belangen perfekt. Sprich: Nahezu maximale Leistung bei moderater Wärme- und Lärmentwicklung und mässigem Energieverbrauch.


----------



## DeathCracker (2. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also meine Strix 3090 geht bis 2200mhz in einigen Spielen. Aber ist nicht ganz alltags stable. Zb
> Timespy extreme läuft nicht jedes mal durch. Habe mich deshalb für 2150mhz entschieden, das läuft Stabil.
> 
> Aber meine strix ist wassergekühlt und mit 480 Watt Power limit.
> ...


Stimmt! Mehr als 1900 sollten in jedem Fall drin sein. Aber nicht in jedem Spiel mit dem Standard Boost.
Meine läuft auf +5% also mit einem Limit von 390 Watt unter Luft. Je nach Spiel begrenzt mich hier noch immer das Powerlimit, in der Regel komme ich aber immer über die 2Ghz Marke.

@OmasHighendPC 
Das Powerlimit bei mir wurde um 50 Watt angehoben. Damit ist erheblich mehr Takt drin. Mit 50 Watt mehr Verbrauch kann ich gut leben


----------



## sunburst1988 (2. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> bei der 3090 empfinde ich persönlich alles über 1900 als gewaltsam herausgequetschte Power mit extremem Energieverbrauch und unnötiger Belastung der Komponenten. Das 'Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis' ist ungünstig. Zwischen 1700 und 1850 MHz hingegen ist in allen Belangen perfekt. Sprich: Nahezu maximale Leistung bei moderater Wärme- und Lärmentwicklung und mässigem Energieverbrauch.


Unter Luft stimmt das sicherlich. Wenn man wie @Richu006 das Ding aber eh unter Wasser hat würde ich auch drauf geben was geht. Es bleibt eben trotzdem recht kühl. Somit bleibt da auch nur noch der Verbrauch als Gegenargument.

Ab Freitag wird meine TUF aber auch auf Stock und unter Luft laufen gelassen. Mehr als 375W kann man der ja auch nicht geben. Da ich aber eh nicht groß übertakten möchte ist das für mich eine ziemlich optimale Karte


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Dezember 2020)

ASUS hat die Strix vorgestellt, taktet wie gewohnt extrem hoch








						Sechs ASUS RTX 3060 TI Modelle: ROG Strix OC taktet bis 1890 MHz
					

ASUS präsentiert GeForce RTX 3060 TI Line-Up. Sechs Modelle ab 399€. ROG Strix OC mit hohem Takt von 1.890 MHz




					hardware-helden.de
				




Preise laut UVP:
DUAL-RTX3060TI-8G 399,- €
DUAL-RTX3060TI-O8G 469,- €
TUF-RTX3060TI-8G-GAMING 484,- €
TUF-RTX3060TI-O8G-GAMING 499,- €
ROG-STRIX-RTX3060TI-8G-GAMING 559,- €
ROG-STRIX-RTX3060TI-O8G-GAMING 569,- €

Beachtlich ist der hohe Unterschied zwischen OC/Standard bei der DUAL aber nur 10€ bei der Strix


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> TUF-RTX3060TI-8G-GAMING *484,- €*
> TUF-RTX3060TI-O8G-GAMING *499,- €*


Sowas finde ich aber immer noch heftig, für ne "60er".


----------



## OmasHighendPC (2. Dezember 2020)

DeathCracker schrieb:


> @OmasHighendPC
> Das Powerlimit bei mir wurde um 50 Watt angehoben. Damit ist erheblich mehr Takt drin. Mit 50 Watt mehr Verbrauch kann ich gut leben


mich stören auch nicht die 50 Watt, sondern das Mehr an Wärme, dass dann abgeführt werden muss und die Komponenten sowie das Kühlsystem ans Limit bringt. Bei einer H2O Kühlung sieht das natürlich etwas anders aus.


----------



## Richu006 (2. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> bei der 3090 empfinde ich persönlich alles über 1900 als gewaltsam herausgequetschte Power mit extremem Energieverbrauch und unnötiger Belastung der Komponenten. Das 'Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis' ist ungünstig. Zwischen 1700 und 1850 MHz hingegen ist in allen Belangen perfekt. Sprich: Nahezu maximale Leistung bei moderater Wärme- und Lärmentwicklung und mässigem Energieverbrauch.


Also unter Luft musste ich die Karte sogar auf 300 Watt begrenzen, weil mein Gehäuse so eine schlechte Belüftung hatte. Da war der tackt irgendwo zeischen 1600mhz bis 1900mhz.

Aber, seit ich auf Wasser mit externem MoRa gewechselt habe, bleibt die Karte auch bei 480 Watt unter 45 grad (ok im Sommer dann wohl 50 grad)

Klar sind 180 watt mehr stromverbrauch. Aber ob 1800 mhz gegen 2100mhz sind immerhin 15% Mehrleistung. 
Ganz ehrlich, das ist es mir Wert! 
Zb. Destiny 2 hatte ich unter Luft bei 4k schwankende FPS so um 80 bis 120 
Jetzt unter Wasser und dem OC hält sie die 120FPS fast immer. Und das macht das Spielerlebnis tatsächlich etwas smoother.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (2. Dezember 2020)

Finde das trotzdem bescheuert mehr wie den uvp Preis von der 3070 die ja immer öfter verfügbar ist für eine 3060ti zu bezahlen...


----------



## DeathCracker (2. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> mich stören auch nicht die 50 Watt, sondern das Mehr an Wärme, dass dann abgeführt werden muss und die Komponenten sowie das Kühlsystem ans Limit bringt. Bei einer H2O Kühlung sieht das natürlich etwas anders aus.


Das Gigabyte Bios hat tatsächlich eine sehr viel extreme Lüfterkurve als das Manli Bios. Die Karte wird zwar relativ laut, bleibt aber immer unter 70 Grad. Das ist für mich völlig in Ordnung! Lüfter stehen dabei übrigens bei 70%.
Viel schlimmer ist, dass mein neues Netzteil noch nicht da ist. Betreibe das ganze noch an 500Watt


----------



## Richu006 (2. Dezember 2020)

Falls es noch jemand interessiert.
Wegen dem Spulenfiepen und der 3090 strix. Ich habe mich wegen den problemen mit der EKWB Backplate, dann für den Alphacool Block entschieden. 
Und könnte keine Verstärkung des Spulenfiepens feststellen. Die Karte hat ein leichtes fiepen. Aber das ist leiser, als das Lüftergeräusch von meinem Monitor (Asus Pg27UQ). Und stört mich nicht weiter.

Kann jetzt halt nicht sagen wie es mit der EKWB Backplate ausgesehen hätte


----------



## OmasHighendPC (2. Dezember 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ab Freitag wird meine TUF aber auch auf Stock und unter Luft laufen gelassen. Mehr als 375W kann man der ja auch nicht geben. Da ich aber eh nicht groß übertakten möchte ist das für mich eine ziemlich optimale Karte


Glückwunsch! Diese Karte hat einen genialen Kühler. Meine TUF 3090 OC ist deutlich leiser und kühler (!) als die MSI 1080 Ti Gaming X, die ich vorher hatte, im identischen Gehäuse.


----------



## TheOpenfield (2. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit sagt ja immer 60 fps reichen dicke, bei so langsamen Spielen.
> Dann reichen auch 50, oder ? ^^


Amature..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Yep: Luftgekühlt !


Nice, 10x Drehzahl ggü. meiner Kiste - steht er noch oder schwebt er schon? 
Aber stabile Temperaturen, auch für Wakü @Vollast sind unter 35 Grad GPU schwer machbar (wenn es lautlos sein soll). Um welche 3080 handelt es sich bei dir?


----------



## Uhtred7 (2. Dezember 2020)

Werde meine 3080 heute erhalten, welches spiel eignet sich gut als Stabilität-Test?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Werde meine 3080 heute erhalten, welches spiel eignet sich gut als Stabilität-Test?


Metro oder andere Spiele mit RT


----------



## Spinal (2. Dezember 2020)

Meine 3090 FE taktet ohne Modifikationen im geschlossenen Gehäuse bei Control mit RT und DLSS (auf 4k hochgerechnet) auf 1740 MHz. Grafikeinstellungen sind maximal, Spiel läuft mit 60 - 80 FPS. Hab aber manchmal den Eindruck der Ryzen 2700X limitiert manchmal.
Karte bleibt bei unter 70°C.

Kommt mir etwas wenig vor, wenn ich die ganzen 1900MHz+ Beiträge sehe, was meint ihr?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Meine 3090 FE taktet ohne Modifikationen im geschlossenen Gehäuse bei Control mit RT und DLSS (auf 4k hochgerechnet) auf 1740 MHz. Grafikeinstellungen sind maximal, Spiel läuft mit 60 - 80 FPS. Hab aber manchmal den Eindruck der Ryzen 2700X limitiert manchmal.
> Karte bleibt bei unter 70°C.
> 
> Kommt mir etwas wenig vor, wenn ich die ganzen 1900MHz+ Beiträge sehe, was meint ihr?


Normal.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Nice, 10x Drehzahl ggü. meiner Kiste - steht er noch oder schwebt er schon?
> Aber stabile Temperaturen, auch für Wakü @Vollast sind unter 35 Grad GPU schwer machbar (wenn es lautlos sein soll). Um welche 3080 handelt es sich bei dir?



Schwirrt hier gerade als Drohne herum. 

Ja, mit der Drehzahl ... wie ich geschrieben habe, war das ja nur n "Joke" (für die nicht englisch sprechenden: Witz/Scherz), weil Duvar gern wollte, dass ich weiter begrenze und _*Richtung 150 Watt*_ gehe. Dachte mir, dann begrenze ich doch noch mehr, gehe weiter runter, Richtung 120 Watt und da ich einmal die unter 30 Grad C° sehen wollte, hab ich just for fun den Lüfter auf 100% laufen lassen(nur im letzten Screenshot für die 29 Grad C°), in einem total mega-übertriebenem Versuch. 40 fps/so niedrige volt(0,737v)/Takt/100% Drehzahl/kaum Auslastung, is ja wirklich n Scherz. Aber da kommen dann halt solche Temps und Stromverbräuche raus.

Wie ich geschrieben habe, so zocke ich natürlich _nicht_.
Es ist die 3080 TUF OC(geiles Teil ! ).
Hab jetzt wieder normal eingestellt, für 100 fps.
Das Einzige was mich noch etwas stört, hatte zwischenzeitlich mal probiert mit nem Tick mehr Schärfe. Glaub das reduzier ich wieder, da es im bewegten Bild zu unruhig aussieht.


Davon ab: *Dein Screenshot sieht sehr gut aus !*
Die Werte gefallen mir auch gut, insgesamt(*Temps*), außer das ein, oder andere, wo ich in's Schlingern kam, welche Hardware du wohl verwendest. 

Die fps ... ok .... "ausbaufähig".  Könnten für mich rund 67 fps mehr sein. 

Ich fing aber an zu grübeln, welche Karte du nutzen könntest.
Aufgrund der Volt und auch anderer Daten(Takt) dachte ich mir: "What the heck is das für ne Karte ?" (Deine hatte ich schon nicht mehr auf dem Schirm, da die meisten davon mittlerweile aufgerüstet haben, falls deine Angabe bei "hardware" stimmt)

Ich hab leider alle Daten/Sig usw. im Forum ausgeblendet und musste doch mal niggeln, ob du irgendwo was angegeben hast.
980 Ti + 3600 ? Is das richtig ? Dann hab ich nix gesagt !

Schön, schön !  
(Vor allem für 4k)
Auch toller Screenshot mit dem Schnee, dem Gegenlicht/Schatten/Glitzern im Schnee.
Feini.


Ja gut ... die fps ... aber _irgendwas is ja immer_. 

Möge deine GPU noch lange halten, oder eine neue vom Weihnachtsmann sehr schnell geliefert werden.  

Viel Spaß !
Denn das is die Hauptsache. 


btw: Hab meinen Aktionscode für COD Black ops auch schon bekommen, wie ich geplant hatte(WDL und Valhalla hatte ich zusammen für gut 80€ gekauft).  Kann ich da gratis reinschauen, als Demo zum Testen. Gekauft hätt' ich's mir nicht.
Aber *auf's Tüfteln* freue ich mich schon ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Klar sind 180 watt mehr stromverbrauch. Aber ob 1800 mhz gegen 2100mhz sind immerhin 15% Mehrleistung.
> Ganz ehrlich, das ist es mir Wert!
> Zb. Destiny 2 hatte ich unter Luft bei 4k schwankende FPS so um 80 bis 120
> Jetzt unter Wasser und dem OC hält sie die 120FPS fast immer. Und das macht das Spielerlebnis tatsächlich etwas smoother.


Ampere, zumindest der große, skaliert nur schlecht mit Takt. PCGH misst +4-5% beim Sprung von ~1950Mhz auf ~2100-2120Mhz. Wichtiger als die maximale Taktrate scheint ein konstante Taktrate zu sein.
In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich übrigens eine Kaufwarnung für die Palit RTX 3090 GamingPro (gilt wahrscheinlich auch für die 3080 inklusive der OC Versionen). Die Karte hat einen schwachen Kühler und gleichzeitig ein Temperaturlimit bei 72°C. Heißt, erreicht die Karte das Limit, taktet sie runter, unabhängig davon, ob der Lüfter noch mehr Drehzahl bereitstellen könnte oder das Powertarget noch Spielraum bietet. Die Karte taktet in UHD in anspruchsvollen Spielen daher nur zwischen 1550 und 1650Mhz. Das ist richtig schwach für so eine teure Karte.


----------



## sunburst1988 (2. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich übrigens eine Kaufwarnung für die Palit RTX 3090 GamingPro (gilt wahrscheinlich auch für die 3080 inklusive der OC Versionen). Die Karte hat einen schwachen Kühler und gleichzeitig ein Temperaturlimit bei 72°C. Heißt, erreicht die Karte das Limit, taktet sie runter, unabhängig davon, ob der Lüfter noch mehr Drehzahl bereitstellen könnte oder das Powertarget noch Spielraum bietet. Die Karte taktet in UHD in anspruchsvollen Spielen daher nur zwischen 1550 und 1650Mhz. Das ist richtig schwach für so eine teure Karte.


Immerhin spart man so Strom 
Ernsthaft: Das klingt wirklich alles andere als gut. Die Lüfterkurve aggressiver einstellen hilft auch nicht?


----------



## Richu006 (2. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ampere, zumindest der große, skaliert nur schlecht mit Takt. PCGH misst +4-5% beim Sprung von ~1950Mhz auf ~2100-2120Mhz. Wichtiger als die maximale Taktrate scheint ein konstante Taktrate zu sein.
> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich übrigens eine Kaufwarnung für die Palit RTX 3090 GamingPro (gilt wahrscheinlich auch für die 3080 inklusive der OC Versionen). Die Karte hat einen schwachen Kühler und gleichzeitig ein Temperaturlimit bei 72°C. Heißt erreicht die Karte das Limit taktet sie runter, unabhängig davon, ob der Lüfter noch Drehzahl bereitstellen könnte das Powertarget noch Spielraum bietet. Die Karte taktet in UHD in anspruchsvollen Spielen daher nur zwischen 1550 und 1650Mhz. Das ist richtig schwach für so eine teure Karte.


Kommt vermutlich auch aufs spiel an etc.
Wie gesagt in destiny 2... konnte ich ein ziemlicher zuwachs feststellen.

Aber ich habe auch nicht nur einfach so den tackt erhöt.

Ich hatte unter Luft ein Power Limit von 300 Watt eingestellt. Sonst alles @stock

Dann habe ich die Karte auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut, Power Limit aufs Maximum von 480 Watt angehoben und eine Übertacktung von 100mhz draufgepackt (150 gängen auch, aber ist mir nicht alltagstauglich)

Ich würde sagen ich habe ca. 15% Leistung gewonnen durch das ganze unterfangen.

Wobei man jetzt drüber streiten kann ob ein zuwachs von 300Watt auf 480 Watt eine Leidtungssteigerung von "nur" 15% rechtfertigen?
Aber ich finde schon


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Dezember 2020)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Immerhin spart man so Strom
> Ernsthaft: Das klingt wirklich alles andere als gut. Die Lüfterkurve aggressiver einstellen hilft auch nicht?


Nicht so richtig, dadurch kommt die Karte ins Powerlimit und sie wird dadurch noch viel lauter, aber ca. 50% Pwm.


----------



## Maxtrum (2. Dezember 2020)

wen es keiner macht, dann halt ich,....  3060ti release,... alles innerhalb sekunden ausverkauft,... uvp nvidia seite bei 399euro, ging nur ueber Notebookbilliger weg,....

ansonsten liegen die karten zwischen 480 - 670 euro.... 
ps Alternate hat sie noch nicht verkauft, wird aber gleich im shop sein...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wobei man jetzt drüber streiten kann ob ein zuwachs von 300Watt auf 480 Watt eine Leidtungssteigerung von "nur" 15% rechtfertigen?


Whayne ?  *Hauptsache du hast Spaß !* 
Hätte ich die 80 Strix OC bekommen, hätt' ich die auch mal just for fun auf 450 Watt laufen lassen.
Aber so wie's jetzt is, isses auch sehr ok. 


Maxtrum schrieb:


> 3060ti release


Da war was ?  

Danke für den Hinweis.


Maxtrum schrieb:


> liegen die karten zwischen 480 - *670* euro


Gar nicht so weit weg zu  meiner 80 TUF OC. 


Maxtrum schrieb:


> wird aber gleich im shop sein


Danke. Falls da jemand Interesse dran hat, wisst ihr wo ihr euch scalpen lassen könnt. 
(Nicht ernst gemeint. Ich schreib das besser dazu, damit's nicht falsch verstanden wird. Hab ja selber n "Scalper-Preis" gelöhnt. Is halt so im Moment.)


----------



## Maxtrum (2. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Gar nicht so weit weg zu  meiner 80 TUF OC.



meine tuf oc war bei 929 damals, und bin dankbar das ich ueberhaupt eine abbekommen habe, und dann noch die gute 3080 XD


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (2. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Gar nicht so weit weg zu meiner 80 TUF OC.


----------



## Maxtrum (2. Dezember 2020)

das laecherlichste daran ist wohl eher der versand XD


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

https://www.caseking.de/pc-komponenten/grafikkarten/nvidia/geforce-rtx-3060-ti


----------



## RotheMan (2. Dezember 2020)

Schnapper


Gurdi schrieb:


> https://www.caseking.de/pc-komponenten/grafikkarten/nvidia/geforce-rtx-3060-ti


Die günstigste die vorrätig ist kostet 562€!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

@ Hagel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eh ... what ?  



Was passiert hier ? ^^


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2020)

Ja echt heftig derzeit.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> meine tuf oc war bei 929 damals, und bin dankbar das ich ueberhaupt eine abbekommen habe, und dann noch die gute 3080 XD


btw: So in dem Rahmen war meine auch ~.
Und bin mittlerweile auch froh, dass ich eine hab, auch wenn ich starke Bauchschmerzen bei der Blitzbestellung hatte, aber lange überlegen war nich(war nur kurz auf Lager, sofort lieferbar).
Jetzt isses mir egal. Hatte ja noch gut Kohle von der 1080Ti dafür und dieses Gratisspiel kann man um sich den Preis schön zu rechnen auch noch abziehen, dann geht das klar. 

Wenn ich alles schönrechne, hab ich im Endeffekt noch knapp über 400€ drauf gezahlt, zu meinem 1080Ti Geld + Game.


----------



## Maxtrum (2. Dezember 2020)

Alternate faengt nun an und ist verfuegbar NOCH,  wer will
549 von palit


----------



## Jannes23 (2. Dezember 2020)

Alternate scheint einen Schwung 3080er bekommen zu haben. Vier lieferbare Modelle, ab 1000€ ist man dabei


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

Jannes23 schrieb:


> *ab 1000€* ist man dabei




Wenn's nicht so traurig wäre, würde ich lachen.


----------



## Richu006 (2. Dezember 2020)

Manchmal bin ich doch froh in der schweiz zu leben... da wahren und sind die Preise immer sehr nahe an der uvp.

429 chf... = ca. 396 Euro


----------



## Maxtrum (2. Dezember 2020)

Hab die jetzt fuer meine frau bestellt,... 


			https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GeForce-RTX-3060-Ti-GAMING-OC-8G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1694048?
		

549...  immer noch billiger als der rest, und besser als ne 5700xt ....


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (2. Dezember 2020)

Alternate, fang des thema garned erst an


----------



## RavionHD (2. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ampere, zumindest der große, skaliert nur schlecht mit Takt. PCGH misst +4-5% beim Sprung von ~1950Mhz auf ~2100-2120Mhz. Wichtiger als die maximale Taktrate scheint ein konstante Taktrate zu sein.
> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich übrigens eine Kaufwarnung für die Palit RTX 3090 GamingPro (gilt wahrscheinlich auch für die 3080 inklusive der OC Versionen). Die Karte hat einen schwachen Kühler und gleichzeitig ein Temperaturlimit bei 72°C. Heißt, erreicht die Karte das Limit, taktet sie runter, unabhängig davon, ob der Lüfter noch mehr Drehzahl bereitstellen könnte oder das Powertarget noch Spielraum bietet. Die Karte taktet in UHD in anspruchsvollen Spielen daher nur zwischen 1550 und 1650Mhz. Das ist richtig schwach für so eine teure Karte.


Meine Palit Gaming Pro OC 3080 wird nicht mehr wie 73 Grad warm, aber im FireStrike Ultra liegt die durchschnittliche Taktfrequenz 1886 Mhz.
Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen, aber ich glaube 1550-1650 Mhz ist mir nicht aufgefallen, welche Spiele hast Du da getestet?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

Ui ... durch diese Nvidia Aktion mit Ampere hab ich zum ersten Mal seit x Jahren wieder so ein Blizzard-DingsBumbs-Launcher installiert.

Hatte diese ganzen Warcraft Sachen vergessen, da die ja n eigenen Launcher haben wollten.
Nun für dieses Gratisgame braucht man das anscheinend.

Ok ... installier ich mal.

Was braucht der Launcher ? 300 MB ? Ui ... wird langsam eng auf meiner "Platte". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hälfte der Evo SSD is schon voll. 

Wusste gar nicht, dass das Game von Blizzard ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann werd' ich gleich mal schaun, ob ich inkl. RT auf 120 Watt/30 Grad C° komme !  
Irgendwie krieg ich das schon hin.


----------



## sunburst1988 (2. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass das Game von Blizzard ist.


Ist es nicht, Blizz hat seine Seele nur an den Teufel (Activision) verkauft und die stopfen ihre Müllsoftware jetzt auch in den Launcher.
Ironischerweise werd ich aber zumindest die Solo-Kampagne auch mal wieder spielen. Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man eben nicht ins Maul.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Dezember 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> das laecherlichste daran ist wohl eher der versand XD


Traurig aber wahr.
Ich habe bei computeruniverse für meine 3080 von D nach AUT 22 Euro bezahlt ..
Bei NBB kostet der Versand keine 8 Euro.
Belastend ..


Andere Frage:
Installiert eigentlich jemand überhaupt noch *Physx *bei der Treiberinstallation?


----------



## blautemple (2. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Installiert eigentlich jemand überhaupt noch *Physx *bei der Treiberinstallation?



Ja und das solltest du auch dringend tun. PhysX über die CPU wird sehr häufig verwendet.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Installiert eigentlich jemand überhaupt noch *Physx *bei der Treiberinstallation?


Yep. Neben dem Treiber selbst, immer PhysX mit installiert, falls das irgendwo verwendet wird.
Besser haben und nicht brauchen, als brauchen und nicht haben. 
(kost ja nix)


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ja


Shit.
Neuesten Treiber soeben isntalliert.
Ich installiere einfach neu (häckchen bei Neuinstallation) : wähle Treiber + Physx.
Fertig.

DDU muss jetzt nicht wirklich ran oder?
Da komplett identer Treiber..


----------



## blautemple (2. Dezember 2020)

Finger weg von DDU. Einfach noch mal den neuen Treiber installieren und nur Geforce Experience abwählen falls man das nicht will.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> häckchen bei Neuinstallation) : wähle Treiber + Physx.


Ja so mach ich das auch bisher.
Diese Experience hab ich jetzt extra mal installiert, wegen diesem Game, zum runterladen(wegen Code einlösen).
Mal schaun, ob ich das drauf lasse, oder wieder lösche.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Dezember 2020)

scheint ja gut verfügbar zu sein

aber komisch, dass es bei MF so garkeine gibt



falls es wer noch nicht kennt zwecks Treiber









						NVCleanstall (v1.13.0) Download
					

NVCleanstall lets you customize the NVIDIA GeForce Driver package by removing components that you don't need (or want). This not only keeps things ti




					www.techpowerup.com
				




damit kann man alles aus dem Nvidia Treiber Paket raushauen was man nicht will




blautemple schrieb:


> Ja und das solltest du auch dringend tun. PhysX über die CPU wird sehr häufig verwendet.


dazu braucht man aber das Nvidia Physx Treiber Zeug nicht


----------



## GladiusTi (2. Dezember 2020)

Konnte eine 3060 Ti von Zotac ergattern. Schlimm diesen Launchdays


----------



## leon482 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hallo 

Ist EVGA Step Up Programm noch verfügbar ?
https://de.evga.com/support/stepup/ 
Da steht : (Um das Step-Up nutzen zu können, darf das Rechnungsdatum nicht älter als *3.9.2020* sein.)


----------



## leon482 (2. Dezember 2020)

Wird eine RTX 3080ti 20GB im Januar erscheinen ? Oder in 6 Monaten ?
Was denkt ihr ?

Ich finde 10GB zu wenig für 4K, besonders für diese Preise, 
sogar 12GB würden schon reichen.


----------



## KaterTom (2. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht erscheint sie auch garnicht? Wer weiss...und ob Nvidia selber das weiss?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Dezember 2020)

leon482 schrieb:


> Wird eine RTX 3080ti 20GB im Januar erscheinen ? Oder in 6 Monaten ?
> Was denkt ihr ?


Anfang nächsten Jahres

was auch immer das heißt


----------



## Apfelkind (2. Dezember 2020)

Hab jetzt auch mal bei Alternate bei der 3070 zugeschlagen (falls die Bestellung geklappt hat). 8GB reichen mir für 4k in 60fps.


----------



## NuVirus (2. Dezember 2020)

hat eigl inzwischen jmd ne 3080 Strix OC von Cyberport erhalten? hab meine am Launchtag bestellt und weiterhin nicht geliefert.


----------



## cimenTo (2. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Anfang nächsten Jahres
> 
> was auch immer das heißt



Auf Papier.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Meine Palit Gaming Pro OC 3080 wird nicht mehr wie 73 Grad warm, aber im FireStrike Ultra liegt die durchschnittliche Taktfrequenz 1886 Mhz.
> Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen, aber ich glaube 1550-1650 Mhz ist mir nicht aufgefallen, welche Spiele hast Du da getestet?


Die Karte muss schon durchgängig unter hoher Last sein, also UHD und höher. Bei Conan Exiles habe ich es beobachtet. ED oder RDR 2 waren nicht so fordernd. Ich vermute mal Dirt Rally 2 und Assetto Corsa Competizione sind auch sehr fordernd.
PCGH hat jedenfalls im Vorab Test deiner Karte ähnliches berichtet (sinngemäß): 1830-1860Mhz bei rund 1900U/min, limitiert wird die Karte durch das Temp-Limit nicht das Powerlimit. Die Karte versucht alles das nicht änderbare Temperaturlimit zu überschreiten.



RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> die 3080 ist echt schrecklich; es gibt überhaupt nichts zu meckern. verdammt
> 
> hat jemand vielleicht was? instabile Treiber oder so? *fingercross*


Ja, einen Freeze beim Aktivieren von HDR. War aber ein einmaliger Vorfall.

Im Übrigen habe ich jetzt die Gigabyte Eagle OC im Rechner. Mit 110% Powertarget (und Spitzen auf 117% im AB, also über 385W*) läuft die Karte bei etwa 1660Mhz im Minimum und bleibt dabei 10°C kühler und deutlich leiser als die GamingPro.

*Das 500W Netzteil packt auch das!


----------



## RavionHD (2. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Karte muss schon durchgängig unter hoher Last sein, also UHD und höher. Bei Conan Exiles habe ich es beobachtet. ED oder RDR 2 waren nicht so fordernd. Ich vermute mal Dirt Rally 2 und Assetto Corsa Competizione sind auch sehr fordernd.
> PCGH hat jedenfalls im Vorab Test deiner Karte, ähnliches berichtet (sinngemäß): 1830-1860Mhz bei rund 1900U/min, limitiert wird die Karte durch das Temp-Limit nicht das Powerlimit. Die Karte versucht alles das nicht änderbare Temperaturlimit zu überschreiten.


Es ist halt eine Basekarte, aber macht mehr wie 1830-1860 Mhz überhaupt Sinn? Da gewinnt man vielleicht 1% mehr FPS für 100 Watt höheren Verbrauch.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> hat eigl inzwischen jmd ne 3080 Strix OC von Cyberport erhalten?


Vor kurzem storniert(meinerseits, da TUF OC vorhanden, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin).
Also nein, meine kam auch nicht.


----------



## big-maec (3. Dezember 2020)

Moinsen,

die 3060TI ist ja immer noch oder neu verfügbar in einigen Shops. 
Wird wohl an dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis liegen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (3. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> *Das 500W Netzteil packt auch das!


Das grenzt für mich immernoch an ein Wunder. Scheinbar hat dein Netzteil einiges an Reserven die über seine technischen Daten hinaus gehen.
Schöne Sache. Sollte der Rechner doch irgendwann mal ausgehen kannst du ja dann austauschen "auf Holz klopf"


----------



## Richu006 (3. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> *Das 500W Netzteil packt auch das!


Kommt jetzt halt auf die cpu an ubd wss die so macht?

Mein i9 10900k gönnt sich im extremfall 300 Watt (Prime Vollsuslastung)
Beim spielen beobachte ich aber selten über 100 Watt.

Meist so 50-100

Wenn du also beim zocken getestet hadt, könnte ich mir vorstellen das es eng werden könnte mit 500 Watt sobald einmal eine etwas cpu lastigere Auslastung anliegt.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Dezember 2020)

Gerade im Moment bekommt man bei ALternate eine 3060TI für 569,-- Euro. Ich verstehe nicht warum manche davon teilweise teurer als eine 3070 sind?


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Basekarte, aber macht mehr wie 1830-1860 Mhz überhaupt Sinn? Da gewinnt man vielleicht 1% mehr FPS für 100 Watt höheren Verbrauch.


Wenn man gleichzeit UV betreibt, kann die Karte den Takt halten ohne in PL zu laufen. Ging bei der Palit 3090 aber auch nicht richtig, da sie die Temp Grenze trotzdem erreicht und deswegen runtergetaktet hat. Aus meiner Sicht ist das völlig unbrauchbar für jemanden, der etwas tweaken möchte, und grenzwertig brauchbar für alle anderen. Denn mit so niedrigem Takt ist die Karte sogar bestimmt langsamer als so manche 3080.



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Das grenzt für mich immernoch an ein Wunder. Scheinbar hat dein Netzteil einiges an Reserven die über seine technischen Daten hinaus gehen.
> Schöne Sache. Sollte der Rechner doch irgendwann mal ausgehen kannst du ja dann austauschen "auf Holz klopf"


Das Ding ist, ich hab auch nicht damit gerechnet und bei CC ein 750er bestellt. Das ist allerdings noch nicht losgeschickt und ich bin unsicher, ob ich es abbestellen soll. Denn noch unnötiger Geld ausgeben wollte ich auch nicht.
Das 500W E10 soll bis auf einen Kondensator und eine andere Lüfterkurve mit der 600W Version identisch sein. Leider habe ich kein Strommessgerät, aber ich vermute mal der Rechner bleibt im Schnitt bei unter 500W.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt halt auf die cpu an ubd wss die so macht?
> 
> Mein i9 10900k gönnt sich im extremfall 300 Watt (Prime Vollsuslastung)
> Beim spielen beobachte ich aber selten über 100 Watt.
> ...


Das könnte sein. Der 3800 hat zieht maximal 90W in der Spitze, normalerweise eher so 55-75W. Wenn CTR eingeschaltet ist, sind es sogar noch 15W weniger.
Eigentlich habe ich kein Anwendungsszenario, wo CPU und GPU unter Vollast arbeiten. Bin mir unsicher, ob ich das testen soll....


----------



## Anthropos (3. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Finger weg von DDU.


Jetzt generell oder auf die PhysX-Sache bezogen? Und falls generell: Wieso?


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Jetzt generell oder auf die PhysX-Sache bezogen? Und falls generell: Wieso?


Da du nie genau weißt, was diese Drittanbieter Software macht, würde ich sie nur nutzen, wenn nichts anderes hilft, auf keinen Fall regulär, ohne Not.


----------



## NuVirus (3. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Vor kurzem storniert(meinerseits, da TUF OC vorhanden, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin).
> Also nein, meine kam auch nicht.



hab irgendwie die befürchtung das die bei der karte die bevorzugen die mehr verkaufen, kann ja nicht sein das so viele bestellt haben und die noch gar nicht an Cyberport geliefert wurde in so geringer stückzahl sind ja über 2 monate jetzt


----------



## Richu006 (3. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn man gleichzeit UV betreibt, kann die Karte den Takt halten ohne in PL zu laufen. Ging bei der Palit 3090 aber auch nicht richtig, da sie die Temp Grenze trotzdem erreicht und deswegen runtergetaktet hat. Aus meiner Sicht ist das völlig unbrauchbar für jemanden, der etwas tweaken möchte, und grenzwertig brauchbar für alle anderen. Denn mit so niedrigem Takt ist die Karte sogar bestimmt langsamer als so manche 3080.
> 
> 
> Das Ding ist, ich hab auch nicht damit gerechnet und bei CC ein 750er bestellt. Das ist allerdings noch nicht losgeschickt und ich bin unsicher, ob ich es abbestellen soll. Denn noch unnötiger Geld ausgeben wollte ich auch nicht.
> ...


Ach ob 55 oder 99 macht dann auch nicht so viel aus...
AMD ist disbezüglich Intel ein nase voraus...
Denke das kannst lassen.

Mit einer Intel cpu köme dein Netzteil nicht mehr nach xD

90 Watt gegenüber meinen 300 vom i9... ist halt schon ne Hausnummer!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Jetzt generell oder auf die PhysX-Sache bezogen? Und falls generell: Wieso?


bei AMD Systemen gibts da wohl öfters mal Probleme

mit meinen Intel Unterbau läuft mit DDU aber immer alles wunderbar


----------



## Anilman (3. Dezember 2020)

Habe den rtx 3090 verbaut
Habe gestern nur cod warzone gezockt und hänge deutlich am cpu limit meines i7 7700k

warte jetzt noch auf das Mainboard dann kann ich den 5950x einbauen.

ich habe mit dem aktuellen game ready treiber in cod warzone komische grafikfehler

links im bild 1/4 des bildes zeigt quasi die rechte seite meines Bildschirmes oder hinter mir an.
Aber nur ganz leicht.
Ebenso hatte ich so neon farben gehabt in cod warzone.sa

ggf muss ich nen clean install das grafiktreibers machen?


----------



## JayR91 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ganz schnell, DPP 11 650 ausreichend für 3090? Sollte ja eig, mein DPP 10 550 hat 2x980ti im SLI mitgemacht


----------



## sunburst1988 (3. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem 5900X aus deiner Signatür ohne OC sicherlich.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Dezember 2020)

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das ne 3090 Stock weitaus mehr zieht als meine 1080ti bei 2100Mhz


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Jetzt generell oder auf die PhysX-Sache bezogen? Und falls generell: Wieso?


Generell, es gibt eigentlich nie einen Grund auf so Tool zurückzugreifen. Falls wirklich gar nichts mehr geht und man ansonsten das System neu aufsetzen würde kann man es mal probieren...


JayR91 schrieb:


> Ganz schnell, DPP 11 650 ausreichend für 3090? Sollte ja eig, mein DPP 10 550 hat 2x980ti im SLI mitgemacht


Kannst es probieren. Kommt aber auch drauf an was für eine 3090 das ist. Als ich für meine Strix 3090, mit 3 8-Pin Anschlüssen, nur 2 Y-Kabel genutzt habe, hat die Karte bei ca 400W Power Limit eiskalt mein 1200W Straight Power 11 Platinum ausgeknipst.

Zur Not kannst du noch den Single Rail Modus testen.


----------



## Richu006 (3. Dezember 2020)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Ganz schnell, DPP 11 650 ausreichend für 3090? Sollte ja eig, mein DPP 10 550 hat 2x980ti im SLI mitgemacht


Kommt auf die cpu an...
Mit nem Stromsparenden AMD sollte das reichen.


blautemple schrieb:


> Kannst es probieren. Kommt aber auch drauf an was für eine 3090 das ist. Als ich für meine Strix 3090, mit 3 8-Pin Anschlüssen, nur 2 Y-Kabel genutzt habe, hat die Karte bei ca 400W Power Limit eiskalt mein 1200W Straight Power 11 Platinum ausgeknipst.


Also ich nutze auch 2 Y-Kabel an der Strix...
480 Watt sind kein Problem bei mir.
Mit dem Corsair RM850

Auch wenn ich die CPU daneben mit 300 Watt auslaste (ja ich habs getestet)

Hält das Netzteil durch.

Kommt aber wohl drauf an wie die Rails aufgeteilt sind.


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die cpu an...
> Mit nem Stromsparenden AMD sollte das reichen.
> 
> Also ich nutze auch 2 Y-Kabel an der Strix...
> ...


In Spielen sind die aktuellen Zen 3 CPUs deutlich ineffizienter als Intel. Teilweise Faktor 2:





						Vergleich: 10900OK OC vs 5900X OC
					

Moin,  aus gegebenen Anlass habe ich mal einen kleinen Vergleich zwischen 10900K und 5900X auf Basis des PCGH CPU Index erstellt. Folgende Spiele habe ich genutzt: Anno 1800 Battlefield V Borderlands 3 Death Stranding F1 2020 Ghost Recon Breakpoint Red Dead Redemption 2 Shadow of the Tomb Raider...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Bei deinem Netzteil wird es das Problem auch nicht geben, das ist ein Single Rail Netzteil.


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

Komisch als ich gestern den Testvergleich zwischen 9900k und 5600x gesehen habe, hat das Intel Pendant glatt 50% mehr Energie gezogen und war trotzdem oft langsamer.


----------



## Richu006 (3. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bei deinem Netzteil wird es das Problem auch nicht geben, das ist ein Single Rail Netzteil.


Ok danke für die info xD
wusste ich nichtmal...
Netzteile sind fast das einzige wo ich nich noch nie so recht reingefuxt habe.

Ich schaue jeweils die tdps an, gebe etwas Bonus dazu, und kaufe von Marken Herstellern. Mit technischen Daten habe ich mich dabei noch nie auseinander gesetzt :X


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Dezember 2020)

Kann es eigentlich sein das die 3060TI in anderen Länder "billiger" zu bekommen ist?


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich sein das die 3060TI in anderen Länder "billiger" zu bekommen ist?


In der Schweiz um 400€ Custom Modelle. Gerade die.


----------



## Richu006 (3. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> In der Schweiz um 400€ Custom Modelle. Gerade die.


Ja wie gesagt in der Schweiz waren die Modelle immer un die UVP's herum. Und zwar bei allen Modellen.
Habe auch die 3070 und die 3090 zu fast den UVP's gekauft.


----------



## raychan (3. Dezember 2020)

Was haltet Ihr von der Zotac RTX 3080 Trinity? Hat diese schon jemand?

Wieviel Watt bräuchte ein neues Netzteil für die 3080, 700Watt?
Aktuell ist ein i7 6400K mit 64GB Ram
Später 5900X mit 128GB Ram


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

raychan schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Zotac RTX 3080 Trinity? Hat diese schon jemand?
> 
> Wieviel Watt bräuchte ein neues Netzteil für die 3080, 700Watt?
> Aktuell ist ein i7 6400K mit 64GB Ram
> Später 5900X mit 128GB Ram


Habe ich die Oc Version. Weiß niemand. Nur wattzahl ist nicht ausschlaggebend. Übertaktest du ja,nein usw. mit dieser informationsflut kann dir niemand helfen, aber wenn man so fragt 1000 watt +, um ganz sicher zu sein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> 1000 watt +, um ganz sicher zu sein


Kommt drauf an. 

Kleines Beispiel: Bei mir reicht aktuell auch "ein 650W Netzteil" gut aus(3080 + 9900k).
Mit genau der gleichen Hardware inkl. Netzteil, könnte es beim nächsten schon nicht mehr reichen(wenn man beispielsweise die CPU/GPU anders laufen hat).

Im Zweifelsfall, lieber zu viel, als zu wenig Power.
Wie heißt das ? Lieber haben und nicht brauchen, als brauchen und nicht haben.



raychan schrieb:


> Wieviel Watt bräuchte ein neues Netzteil für die *3080*, 700Watt?
> Aktuell ist ein i7 6400K mit 64GB Ram
> *Später 5900X* mit 128GB Ram



Wenn man _mich_ für die Hardware, auch für später, die du ansprichst fragen würde, würd ich sagen: Hol dir n gutes 850W Netzteil.


----------



## raychan (3. Dezember 2020)

Der i7 6400K läuft am limit. Den 5900X werde ich sicher am Ende seiner Laufzeit (bei mir 4 Jahre) übertrakten. Die Zotac 3080 ist die Standard Edition. Soll 320 Watt verbrauchen und bei OC 335 Watt verbrauchen.

Sonst sind noch einige SSDs und sehr viele USB Geräte am laufen.

Mein altes Netzteil ist ein bequiet 450 Watt mit 1080 OC und dem i7 6400K halt.


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2020)

Was für ein i7 6400K? Meinst du den 6700K? 

Was bist du denn bereit auszugeben? Tendenziell würde ich in die Richtung tendieren: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-11-platinum-750w-atx-2-51-bn307-a2204672.html


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2020)

Kriegt man aktuell eh schwer.
Bin froh hier auch noch n 850W(glaub ... muss mal nachschauen) rumfliegen zu haben.
Was für ein Luxus in der aktuellen Lage.  Hätte nie gedacht, dass es mal n Mangel an Netzteilen gibt.

Werd' das evtl. auch noch einbauen, falls mich mal irgendwelche verrückten OC Ideen überkommen.


----------



## raychan (3. Dezember 2020)

lol Ja, hast recht ich meine den 6700K.

Das be quiet Straight Power 11 750W habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut.
Taugt auch das das https://geizhals.de/corsair-hx-seri...-cp-9020137-a1558738.html?v=k&hloc=at&hloc=de ?

Oder ist es mit ATX 2.4 Standard zu alt?

Echt schlimm der Markt zur Zeit.


----------



## Minalion (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage bezüglich der 3090 Singel Multi Rail Problematik.  Ich hab ein Be Quiet straight Power 650 Gold. Das ist ja ein Multi Rail Netzteil, sollte ich mich jetzt eher auf die Suche nach  3090 mit zwei 8 Pin Anschlüssen begeben oder wie seht ihr das ?? 

Die Karte soll sowieso im minamalen UV laufen, fester Takt nach Gurdi nur für UHD Gaming 60 Fps.  Am liebsten hätte ich die Gamerock    aber die hat ja drei 8 Pin.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Dezember 2020)

Hab die 3090 X Trio von MSI, im FS2020 zieht se um die 350 Watt bei 1950Mhz, an der Steckdose kommen 530Watt in Verbindung mit dem 5900X an, also alles halb so schlimm. Morgen kommt aber Vorsichtshalber das DPP 11 750W


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

Wie bekomme ich diese Anzeige weg, die ich Gelb umrandet habe mit Ms Paint? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Dezember 2020)

Hi zusammen, 
hat jemand eine zotac 3080?

Bekomme die Lüfter nicht geregelt mit dem msi ab.. Habe sogar von Beta 2-4 alles probiert.. 

Auch neuesten und vorletzten NV Treiber.. 

immer gleich:

Manuelle Lüfterkurve interessiert die karte nicht. 
Wenn ich unter 50% einstelle gehen die Lüfter sporadisch an/aus.. 
. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Spinal (3. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> hat eigl inzwischen jmd ne 3080 Strix OC von Cyberport erhalten? hab meine am Launchtag bestellt und weiterhin nicht geliefert.


Hab noch eine Bestellung offen, leider nichts bisher. War auch einige Tage nach Launch, daher würde deine wohl eh früher da sein.
Anfragen bei Cyberport haben nichts gebracht, vielleicht hast du ja mehr Glück.
Ich habs aufgegeben und mir etwas anderes geholt, daher werde ich sie wohl stornieren, auch wenn der Preis aus heutiger Sicht echt toll ist.



Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich diese Anzeige weg, die ich Gelb umrandet habe mit Ms Paint?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im AB unter Einstellungen -> Überwachung ist eine liste der überwachten Parametern. Dort steht auch ob etwas im OSD (On Screen Display) angezeigt wird. Einfach durch die Liste gehen und das gewünschte an/abhaken. Der Haken befindet sich unter der Liste (Zeige On-Screen-Einblendung (OSD))


sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Das grenzt für mich immernoch an ein Wunder. Scheinbar hat dein Netzteil einiges an Reserven die über seine technischen Daten hinaus gehen.
> Schöne Sache. Sollte der Rechner doch irgendwann mal ausgehen kannst du ja dann austauschen "auf Holz klopf"


Ich denke das ist aber echt ne knappe Nummer. Vermutlich wird das Netzteil dennoch etwas überfordert sein, aber es "aushalten", sprich die Schutzfunktionen greifen noch nicht.



JayR91 schrieb:


> Ganz schnell, DPP 11 650 ausreichend für 3090? Sollte ja eig, mein DPP 10 550 hat 2x980ti im SLI mitgemacht


Dazu kann ich sagen, bei mir lief es ohne OC-Key nicht mit Ryzen 2700X.
Das Netzteil hat öfter abgeschaltet. Vermutlich knappe Angelegenheit und die OCP einer einzelnen Rail ist angesprungen. Wenn man die OCP über den OC-Key ausschaltet, greift nur noch die OPP und da sollte noch genug Luft nach oben sein. Denke auch dass das Netzteil genug Reserven hat und die Sicherungen etwas "streng" sind, aber 
ich habe dennoch ein neues Netzteil gekauft.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Dezember 2020)

raychan schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Zotac RTX 3080 Trinity? Hat diese schon jemand?
> 
> Wieviel Watt bräuchte ein neues Netzteil für die 3080, 700Watt?
> Aktuell ist ein i7 6400K mit 64GB Ram
> Später 5900X mit 128GB Ram





Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Trinity OC hat ein leicht höheres Powerlimit?  Habe ich halt gelesen weiß wer mehr dazu


Die Trinity hat auch laut PCGH ein festes 330W bzw. 350W Powerlimit und der Kühler soll kaum Reserven haben (bei 350W angeblich keine mehr). Auf dem Board wurden ein paar Spannungswandler gespart. Die Karte ist aber grundsätzlich in Ordnung. Persönlich sehe ich die eigentlich bei UVP-10%, aber selbst dann ist sie für Bastler nur eingeschränkt zu empfehlen.



JayR91 schrieb:


> Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das ne 3090 Stock weitaus mehr zieht als meine 1080ti bei 2100Mhz


War deine 1080Ti durchgehend Power limitiert? Wenn ja, bei welchen Wert?
Ich vermute mal, dass eine 3090 im Schnitt etwas mehr nimmt, aber in jedem Fall höhere Lastspitzen erzeugt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Dezember 2020)

Endlich, hab mir meine 3080 grad gesichert, Alternate hat grad frisch was reinbekommen! 



			https://www.alternate.de/MSI/GeForce-RTX-3080-SUPRIM-X-10G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1689863?
		


(Sind noch welche da)


----------



## JayR91 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich merke gerade das MSI die Trio ziemlich limitiert, wozu geben sie der dann 3x 8 Pins? Hoffe ich bekomme da noch nen anderes Bios drauf, ansonsten muss die wieder weg! Wird das Evga FTW 3 Bios mit 500Watt Powerlimit funktionieren?


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Trinity hat auch laut PCGH ein festes 330W bzw. 350W Powerlimit und der Kühler soll kaum Reserven haben (bei 350W angeblich keine mehr). Auf dem Board wurden ein paar Spannungswandler gespart. Die Karte ist aber grundsätzlich in Ordnung. Persönlich sehe ich die eigentlich bei UVP-10%, aber selbst dann ist sie für Bastler nur eingeschränkt zu empfehlen.
> 
> War deine 1080Ti durchgehend Power limitiert? Wenn ja, bei welchen Wert?
> Ich vermute mal, dass eine 3090 im Schnitt etwas mehr nimmt, aber in jedem Fall höhere Lastspitzen erzeugt.


Ich habe die Karte teste seit Stunden rum, wenn maximal72 Grad bei 1860 mhz in einem Metro Exodus hat Gurdi empfohlen schlecht sind okay. In anderen spielen 2050-2070mhz. Nur Metro bricht drastisch ein. Mehr wie 320 Watt habe ich nie gesehen. Zum Glück kein Spulenfiepen habe da Horror Storys gelesen dazu. Die Karte ist solide. Wie waren dein Tests zu dieser Karte, wenn du eine Empfehlung aussprechen kannst?

Overclocking sind 175+ mhz Stabil.

Nun mache ich mich ans Undervolten. Macht spaß


----------



## RavionHD (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe gerade ernsthaft über NBB eine RTX 3080 FE bestellen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ernsthaft über NBB eine RTX 3080 FE bestellen können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel spaß 
Finales Undervolting profil was mir gefällt. Metro haut ganz schön rein verstehe schon warum das als Stabilitätstest empfohlen wird, da ist ja Red Dead Redemption 2 ein Kindergeburtstag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ernsthaft über NBB eine RTX 3080 FE bestellen können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich hab die 3090 FE da gerade bestellt, danke für den Tip. Also evtl gebe ich die MSI X Trio zurück, 1950 zu 1499 macht schon nen Unterschied! Immer noch zu haben Link


----------



## Spinal (3. Dezember 2020)

Wie bekommt ihr das hin, dass im OSD auch der aktuelle Verbrauch angezeigt wird? Also Poowerlimit kann ich anzeigen lassen, aber nur in Prozent, den konkreten Verbrauch in Watt nicht. Fehlt meiner FE da ein Sensor? GPU Z zeigt es aber an.


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2020)

Die FE ist der Gaming X Trio sowieso in allen Belangen überlegen. Die einzigen Custom Designs die sich wirklich absetzen können sind die Strix und die FTW3 und das auch nur wenn man die Karte sowieso unter Wasser setzen will.


----------



## Spinal (3. Dezember 2020)

Der 2 Kg Triple Slot Kühler der 3090 FE ist schon mächtig. Platine scheint auch ganz okay zu sein und da die Custom Preise derzeit brutal ekelig sind, würde ich bei der 3090 auch zur FE raten.
Die oben verlinkte 3080 SUPRIM ist tatsächlich noch lieferbar. Aber das ist schon ein verrückter Preis.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die FE ist der Gaming X Trio sowieso in allen Belangen überlegen. Die einzigen Custom Designs die sich wirklich absetzen können sind die Strix und die FTW3 und das auch nur wenn man die Karte sowieso unter Wasser setzen will.


Inwiefern überlegen? Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine mit 3Pin und unter Wasser kommt sie sowieso.


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2020)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Link
> 
> Inwiefern überlegen? Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine mit 3Pin und unter Wasser kommt sie sowieso.


Bessere Spannungsversorgung, höheres Powerlimit und allgemein bessere Verarbeitung.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bessere Spannungsversorgung, höheres Powerlimit und allgemein bessere Verarbeitung.


Haben beide nicht 18+2? Und Powerlimit mit dem richtigen Bios sollte man mit 3x8Pin ja mehr Luft haben.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Dezember 2020)

Weiß man eigentlich schon wann die 3060 kommen soll? Und mit wie viel vram?


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2020)

Nein. Die Trio hat 18 Phasen, die FE 19. Allerdings hat die FE deutlich hochwertigere Spannungswandler. Die ganze Platine der Trio ist für den Preis eine absolute Frechheit. Das kannst du zwar theoretisch das BIOS der Strix drauf flashen, aber auf Dauer würde ich ihr das nicht zumuten.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nein. Die Trio hat 18 Phasen, die FE 19. Allerdings hat die FE deutlich hochwertigere Spannungswandler. Die ganze Platine der Trio ist für den Preis eine absolute Frechheit. Das kannst du zwar theoretisch das BIOS der Strix drauf flashen, aber auf Dauer würde ich ihr das nicht zumuten.


Dann hoffe ich das die FE nen guten Chip haben wird, meine Trio ging jetzt ohne Probleme auf 2130Mhz!


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin auch kein Fan von der Trio bei der Gen.


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2020)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich das die FE nen guten Chip haben wird, meine Trio ging jetzt ohne Probleme auf 2000Mhz!


In hohen Auflösungen kannst du die 2GHz bei dem Powerlimit knicken ^^
Selbst mit der Strix falle ich mit 480W Power Limit in 4k in den meisten Titeln unter die 2GHz Marke.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ernsthaft über NBB eine RTX 3080 FE bestellen können


Viel Spaß mit dem Teil !   

Hab hier mal ganz nebenbei meinen Ersteindruck zum Thema Raytracing, speziell auch im Spiel COD BO CW(zum Glück gibt es Abkürzungen  ) beschrieben(inkl. Screenshots mit Hardwaredateneinblendung, falls sich jemand nicht spoilern möchte, mit ersten Bilder des Spiels/Kampagne im Spoiler):






						CoD: Cold War - Spieler strafen Shooter auf Metacritic ab
					

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu CoD: Cold War - Spieler strafen Shooter auf Metacritic ab 	 						Für den neuesten Ableger der Call-of-Duty-Reihe, CoD BO Cold War, hagelt es auf der Bewertungsseite Metacritic harsche Kritik vonseiten der Spieler. Besonders der Multiplayer-Modus stößt den...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




War schon echt überraschend für mich. Hab zum ersten Mal selber Raytracing erleben dürfen und DLSS.


----------



## pit70de (3. Dezember 2020)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Und ich hab die 3090 FE da gerade bestellt, danke für den Tip. Also evtl gebe ich die MSI X Trio zurück, 1950 zu 1499 macht schon nen Unterschied! Immer noch zu haben Link



Danke für den Tip, habe auch noch eine gekriegt


----------



## pietcux (3. Dezember 2020)

Momentan ist die RTX3090FE über Nvidia verfügbar.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Weiß man eigentlich schon wann die 3060 kommen soll? Und mit wie viel vram?











						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 rumored with up to 12GB memory to launch in January - VideoCardz.com
					

We have been able to confirm that RTX 3060 non-Ti will be offered with up to 12GB memory. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 gets 12GB memory, RTX 3060 Ti comes with 8GB? It would appear that NVIDIA is planning to answer next-gen Radeon graphics cards increasing memory capacities. The manufacturer has...




					videocardz.com
				







Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Endlich, hab mir meine 3080 grad gesichert, Alternate hat grad frisch was reinbekommen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


viel Spass .... mit die beste Custom

für ne 20GB Variante würd ich den Preis auch zahlen xD


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Karte teste seit Stunden rum, wenn maximal72 Grad bei 1860 mhz in einem Metro Exodus hat Gurdi empfohlen schlecht sind okay. In anderen spielen 2050-2070mhz. Nur Metro bricht drastisch ein. Mehr wie 320 Watt habe ich nie gesehen. Zum Glück kein Spulenfiepen habe da Horror Storys gelesen dazu. Die Karte ist solide. Wie waren dein Tests zu dieser Karte, wenn du eine Empfehlung aussprechen kannst?


Welche Karte meinst du? Den ersten Teil deines Posts verstehe ich leider nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt geht's ab ! Ende der Knappheit !


----------



## GladiusTi (3. Dezember 2020)

Schön wärs. Wollte die 3070 FE bestellen, leider nach 4 Min. ausverkauft.


----------



## pit70de (3. Dezember 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, habe auch noch eine gekriegt


Ich war auch nervös beim eintippen der Bestalldaten, ob das wirklich klappt, und das bei einer Bestellung über 1500 EUR.


----------



## JayR91 (3. Dezember 2020)

Trio geht wieder zurück, FE wird es werden. Mal auf den Boden bleiben, besser 400 euro haben als 1-2% mehr Leistung


----------



## DeathCracker (3. Dezember 2020)

Zum Thema Netzteil seht euch mal das angehangene Bild an.
Das ganze mit einem Straightpower 10 500w, ich weiß  schon warum ich seit Jahren BeQuiet! Kaufe


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2020)

Okey !? "Sportlich", die Hardware/Settings mit nem 500W Netzteil.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die FE ist der Gaming X Trio sowieso in allen Belangen überlegen. Die einzigen Custom Designs die sich wirklich absetzen können sind die Strix und die FTW3 und das auch nur wenn man die Karte sowieso unter Wasser setzen will.


Ne, Spulenfiepen. Hab da empfindliche Ohren.

Sry, aber bei dem Geräusch krieg ich die Krätze, alleine das Verschontwerden davon wäre mir jeden Aufpreis wert. >_<


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

So kann empfehlen das Powerlimit auf 80 zu reduzieren und dann Core Takt so viel wie möglich bei mir sind 175+ stabil mehr geht leider nicht.

So habe ich Stock Leistung bei 260 Watt Max Peak 6 Grad Weniger und 400rpm weniger Drehzahl.

Mit fixierter Spannung fährt man nicht gut da man einiges an Leistung verliert wenn man nicht gerade Control oder Metro zockt. 

Übertaktet ist aber auch geil 2100 mhz  Aber da reden wir von 5% bei 50-60Watt Mehrverbrauch dadurch auch lauter und heißer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




UV nur 210 Watt circa mit RT ON




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Dezember 2020)

DeathCracker schrieb:


> Zum Thema Netzteil seht euch mal das angehangene Bild an.
> Das ganze mit einem Straightpower 10 500w, ich weiß  schon warum ich seit Jahren BeQuiet! Kaufe


Geil! Willkommen im Club. Habe eben auch mal Furmark und Prime95 26.6 gestartet. 390W GPU + 90W CPU stemmt das Netzteil!



Uhtred7 schrieb:


> So kann empfehlen das Powerlimit auf 80 zu reduzieren und dann Core Takt so viel wie möglich bei mir sind 175+ stabil mehr geht leider nicht.
> 
> So habe ich Stock Leistung bei 260 Watt Max Peak 6 Grad Weniger und 400rpm weniger Drehzahl.
> 
> ...


Dafür hast du wahrscheinlich extrem unruhige FPS durch den schwankenden Takt, oder? PCGH hat aus dem Grund davon abgeraten das PL zu senken.


----------



## GladiusTi (3. Dezember 2020)

Powertarget senken sollte man lieber nicht machen. Ist quick & dirty. UV Kurve bearbeiten ist sinnvoller. Empfehle da IgorsLab zum einlesen.


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Geil! Willkommen im Club. Habe eben auch mal Furmark und Prime95 26.6 gestartet. 390W GPU + 90W CPU stemmt das Netzteil!
> 
> Dafür hast du wahrscheinlich extrem unruhige FPS durch den schwankenden Takt, oder? PCGH hat aus dem Grund davon abgeraten das PL zu senken.


NUR in Metro und Control sonst nicht. Mich wundert auch die Spannung 950-970mv was dadurch automatisch anliegt aber 2050mhz ist nicht selten meine Pascal Karte wäre verreckt mit so wenig Spannung bei diesem Takt. Es ist extrem spielabhängig aber die meisten kommen gut damit klar, Metro ist sehr speziell aber fast Einzelfall.

Aber sonst habe ich mit dem 800mv UV was circa soviel verbraucht wie das mit PL bei 80% + Oc 5% weniger Leistung da immer nur 1800-1830 anliegen damit. Mit dem PL geht er auch auf knapp 2100mhz hoch je nach Bild und auf 1920 runter dieses Boost verhalten was Nvidia da hat macht schon Sinn.


GladiusTi schrieb:


> Powertarget senken sollte man lieber nicht machen. Ist quick & dirty. UV Kurve bearbeiten ist sinnvoller. Empfehle da IgorsLab zum einlesen.


Ist es nicht. Teste es selber. Es kommt auf das spiel darauf an. In Metro ja aber in den meisten anderen spielen ist es wesentlich  besser da circa 5% schneller bei sehr ähnlichem verbrauch. Zumindest bei meiner Karte.

ABER Undervolting schadet nicht den Average FPS sondern den 1% min. das Teilweise erheblich. Unter 80% würde ich nicht gehen auch wenn Takt noch hoch ist und Average gut aussieht, die Karte braucht Saft um abzufedern. Das wird immer liebend gern vergessen und lässt sich nicht mit 5 Minuten Benchmarks messen. 

Aber 50 Watt weniger und bisschen mehr als Stock Performance ist drin. Werke schon den ganzen Tag


----------



## GladiusTi (3. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> NUR in Metro und Control sonst nicht. Mich wundert auch die Spannung 950-970mv was dadurch automatisch anliegt aber 2050mhz ist nicht selten meine Pascal Karte wäre verreckt mit so wenig Spannung bei diesem Takt. Es ist extrem spielabhängig aber die meisten kommen gut damit klar, Metro ist sehr speziell aber fast Einzelfall.
> 
> Aber sonst habe ich mit dem 800mv UV was circa soviel verbraucht wie das mit PL bei 80% + Oc 5% weniger Leistung da immer nur 1800-1830 anliegen damit. Mit dem PL geht er auch auf knapp 2100mhz hoch je nach Bild und auf 1920 runter dieses Boost verhalten was Nvidia da hat macht schon Sinn.
> 
> ...


Undervolting ist ja auch was gutes, aber mMn. nicht über das Powertarget. Die Spannungskurve anzupassen mit dem Curveeditor ist da sinnvoller. Lasse meine Karte auf 885mv bei 1920Mhz laufen (und da geht sicher(!) noch mehr, aber das war meine erste Einstellung und die läuft seitdem). Spare damit zwar nur 20-40 Watt, aber die paar Grad weniger nehm ich mit. Bei mir limitiert sowieso das Powerlimit der Gigabytekarte, sodass ich keine >2Ghz stabil erreiche, egal wv. offset ich auf  die Karte klatsche.


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Undervolting ist ja auch was gutes, aber mMn. nicht über das Powertarget. Die Spannungskurve anzupassen mit dem Curveeditor ist da sinnvoller. Lasse meine Karte auf 885mv bei 1920Mhz laufen (und da geht sicher noch mehr, aber das war meine erste Einstellung und die läuft seitdem).


Spiel Metro damit du wirst in das Powerlimit laufen , Probiere es selber bitte je nach Chip sicher andere Ergebnisse ich weiß nicht wie gut meiner ist. 

80% und auf den Kern 175+ Takt. Vergleich das bei deiner Karte mit deinem Undervolting fixed. Es macht null unterschied fixed ist langsamer und verbaucht auch nicht weniger. Nur in Metro bevorzuge ich auch fixed aber 1-2 Spiele kann man nicht als Maßstab nehmen.

Aber man ist Watch Dogs Legion hungrig nur 70 FPs in 1440p komplett Maxed mit DLSS Quality sieht genauso aus wie Nativ trotzdem nur 70fps. RT sieht aber geil aus gerade in der Nacht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2020)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Lasse meine Karte auf 885mv bei 1920Mhz laufen


Jo ... die MHz sind ganz gut für gute fps. Die Volt hab ich noch n kleinen Tick niedriger( 0,85v):



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GladiusTi (3. Dezember 2020)

Werde sicher auch noch an der Curve rumspielen (spätestens vor dem Sommer ), aber momentan lasse ich einfach alles so laufen. Die Tage kommt noch eine 3060 Ti, mal schauen was mit der so geht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ja, sicher. Läuft ja schon sehr gut so.


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2020)

Chris willst du nicht vllt auf AMD umsteigen und deine Karte für 699€ weitergeben?^^
Abgesehen davon ist die Karte doch viel zu OP für dich, dir reicht locker eine 3060Ti, bei der Auflösung und Settings die du nutzt. Hätte richtig Bock auf ne geile 3080TUF^^


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (3. Dezember 2020)

Mal kurz offtopic, bin ich eigentlich der einzige der immer Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Hermes hat? Paket sollte laut Amazon schon da sein, Hermes weiß nix von... Immer das selbe mit denen


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

Teilweise hat die Karte so viel Leistung das es schon witzig ist 1440p Ultra 280 Fpsgeil alle spiele durchzugehen. Glatt 3 mal soviel wie eine 1080 OC.
Quake 2 RTX lässt die Karte eine Kernschmelze erleiden man beachte den verbrauch bei dem Takt und Spannung.   Wow. Metro wurde geschlagen bei weitem


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (3. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> So kann empfehlen das Powerlimit auf 80 zu reduzieren und dann Core Takt so viel wie möglich bei mir sind 175+ stabil mehr geht leider nicht.
> 
> So habe ich Stock Leistung bei 260 Watt Max Peak 6 Grad Weniger und 400rpm weniger Drehzahl.
> 
> ...


Schön wie du die 3080 ausgelastet bekommst, bei mir mit dem 3600er auf 4250Mhz sind höchsten mal 80% drin bei WQHD. Hab den 5600X auf Order, hab aber noch keinen Liefertermin.


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

Ja der 5600x hilft einiges der Sprung ist relativ gewaltig auch von Zen 2. Wie schnell der Pc auch hochfährt alles einfach Sauschnell. Watch Dogs Legion war vorher unmöglich nun konstante 60 fps möglich. In Cs go habe ich probleme. Aber da muss ich noch schauen.


----------



## pietcux (3. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Mal kurz offtopic, bin ich eigentlich der einzige der immer Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Hermes hat? Paket sollte laut Amazon schon da sein, Hermes weiß nix von... Immer das selbe mit denen


Bei mir ging es bisher immer gut. Bei denen kannst du doch sogar sehen wo das Fahrzeug grad ist, oder?


----------



## Anthropos (3. Dezember 2020)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Und ich hab die 3090 FE da gerade bestellt, danke für den Tip.


Schließe mich an! Habe mit die 3090 FE auch eben bestellt, vielen Dank für die Info. 
Welcher WaKü-Block ist denn für die FE zu empfehlen? Gibt's da was von AC oder WC?

Edit:
Ist übrigens immer noch verfügbar!


----------



## Uhtred7 (3. Dezember 2020)

Was Verfügbarkeit angeht, ist nur die 3080 sehr gefährdet aber sonst bekommt man ja alles. Aber die FE Karten sind generell sehr gefragt. Es wird allgemein nicht viele geben die 1500€ für eine Karte bezahlen wollen daher die Verfügbarkeit. Die erste Sättigung ist in Sicht nach fast 3 Monaten


----------



## Anthropos (3. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Was Verfügbarkeit angeht, ist nur die 3080 sehr gefährdet aber sonst bekommt man ja alles.


Jo, die 3080 ist am meisten gefragt, aber bei der 3090 sieht es bei den Customs von Asus Strix und EVGA FTW3 ähnlich bescheiden aus.


----------



## Nobody2512 (4. Dezember 2020)

Hat hier jemand eine MSI Ventus 2X dieser Generation? Konnte eine 3060 ti für 427€ bestellen, aber mache mir Gedanken über die Lautstärke.


----------



## C_17 (4. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Teilweise hat die Karte so viel Leistung das es schon witzig ist 1440p Ultra 280 Fpsgeil alle spiele durchzugehen. Glatt 3 mal soviel wie eine 1080 OC.
> Quake 2 RTX lässt die Karte eine Kernschmelze erleiden man beachte den verbrauch bei dem Takt und Spannung.   Wow. Metro wurde geschlagen bei weitem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darf ich fragen, wie du dir die Daten oben anzeigen lässt?
Ist das immer noch der MSI Afterburner oder nutzt du was anderes?!


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, habe auch noch eine gekriegt


Hast du eine Auftragsbestätigung (nicht Bestellbestätigung) erhalten?


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie du dir die Daten oben anzeigen lässt?
> Ist das immer noch der MSI Afterburner oder nutzt du was anderes?!


Nur der Afterburner 

Ich revidiere die aussage das fixierte Spannung schlecht ist, es ist spiele abhängig.....auf jeden fall aber am sparsamsten nach 50 Games durchnehmen.   Komplizierte arch.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Nur der Afterburner
> 
> Ich revidiere die aussage das fixierte Spannung schlecht ist, es ist spiele abhängig.....auf jeden fall aber am sparsamsten nach 50 Games durchnehmen.   Komplizierte arch.


Aus meiner Sicht ist es nicht unbedingt die Architektur, sondern die enorme Energieaufnahme. Sonst waren GPUs eher Spannungs- oder Temperaturlimitiert oder zumindest nicht so hart Powerlimitiert wie Ampere. Dadurch hat der Takt nie so stark fluktuiert und die Taktunterschiede waren geringer.
Wie verhält sich eigentlich eine Stix, bei der man nur das PL auf 480W setzt? Die müsste doch eigentlich recht konstanten ihren Takt halten und irgendwann in ihr Temp Limit von 76°C laufen. Aber auch dann sollten die Schwankungen gering sein.

Edit: Was den Afterburner angeht. Was muss man machen um die Spannungsüberwachung freizuschalten?


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist es nicht unbedingt die Architektur, sondern die enorme Energieaufnahme. Sonst waren GPUs eher Spannungs- oder Temperaturlimitiert oder zumindest nicht so hart Powerlimitiert wie Ampere. Dadurch hat der Takt nie so stark fluktuiert und die Taktunterschiede waren geringer.
> Wie verhält sich eigentlich eine Stix, bei der man nur das PL auf 480W setzt? Die müsste doch eigentlich recht konstanten ihren Takt halten und irgendwann in ihr Temp Limit von 76°C laufen. Aber auch dann sollten die Schwankungen gering sein.
> 
> Edit: Was den Afterburner angeht. Was muss man machen um die Spannungsüberwachung freizuschalten?


Fluktuieren tut meine nicht wirklich 1875-1850 recht Stabil in Metro aber die Unterschiede je nach spiel sind enorm in manchem Game stabile 2100mhz bei 100% GPU Auslastung, bei Quake 2 RTX 1650 mhz. Ist es möglich, dass die Chipqulaität drastisch unterschiedlich ist wenn du sagst es soll so schwanken?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (4. Dezember 2020)

Spiele belasten den Chip eben unterschiedlich und mit RT nochmal ganz anders.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Fluktuieren tut meine nicht wirklich 1875-1850 recht Stabil in Metro aber die Unterschiede je nach spiel sind enorm in manchem Game stabile 2100mhz bei 100% GPU Auslastung, bei Quake 2 RTX 1650 mhz. Ist es möglich, dass die Chipqulaität drastisch unterschiedlich ist wenn du sagst es soll so schwanken?


MSI Afterburner zeigt an, welches Limit grade anliegt: Auslastung, Spannung, Power oder Temperatur. Das bestimmt den maximalen Takt, den eine Karte erreicht. Die Chipgüte beeinflusst diesen Takt natürlich auch, aber im Grunde ist es eines dieser Limits, das den Takt begrenzt. Und generell ist es eben so, dass das Powerlimit immer stark schwankende Taktraten erzeugt.


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Die Schwankung betrifft im schlimmsten fall 3 Boost Steps. Aber meine Karte wird auch nur 72 Grad warm max mit OC, Stock Lüfter Einstellung. Vielleicht ist das höher, wenn die Temperaturen höher sind. Glaube meiner ist ganz gut bei Pascal dachte ich, wenn die Karte 1V mit 2000mhz macht ist das Standard, oder auch 1900mhz mit 900mv.

2ghz mit 900mv waren schon gut und alles darunter sehr gut. Bei Ampere braucht man einfach mehr Daten aber bei dieser Karte wäre ich dazwischen also 950 bei 2ghz. 

Auf jeden Fall ladet euch die kostenlose Demo Quake 2 RTX runter auf Steam. Die Einstellungen sind pervers. Tageszeit alles kann man auf Klick, In-game verstellen auch die Beleuchtung uvm. Das Spiel bricht die Karte komplett schätze mal, weil echtes RT verwendet wird also komplettes Pathtracing. Auch auf Klick kann man den Render auf opengl umstellen oder auf Raytracing. Für so ein altes spiel, sieht das echt gut aus damit und man sieht, wohin die Reise gehen wird. 

Ein Assassins Creed damit wäre göttlich aber davon sind wir noch etliche Jahre entfernt. Komme nur auf 58-85 fps ist aber gut spielbar aber es ist und bleibt ein 20 Jahre alter Shooter auf engen Korridoren!

Das in einem komplexen Open World in hoher Auflösung mit spielbaren FPS. Halleluja. Zwar schreitet die Technik schnell voran aber das wird noch dauern.

Komme ich Stock auf keine 1700mhz, PL komplett im Weg da bräuchte ich für 2ghz locker 600 Watt.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich eigentlich eine Stix, bei der man nur das PL auf 480W setzt? Die müsste doch eigentlich recht konstanten ihren Takt halten und irgendwann in ihr Temp Limit von 76°C laufen. Aber auch dann sollten die Schwankungen gering sein.


Nee die 480 Watt reichen nicht überall...
Ich habe meine 3090 Strix auf 480 watt (mit Wasserkühlung)

Beim zocken hab ich eigentlich fast immer 1950 bis 2100mhz... in Spielen

Aber zb. Furmark zwingt sie auch in die knie 'nur" noch 1700mhz in furmark ohne AA.

Frame chasers hat seine strix ja shunt gemodet.... die Karte benötigt bis 800 Watt um ihren takt überall halten zu können, hat er gemessen.

Btw ich habe nebst dem Power Limit noch eine übertaktung von 100mhz drauf.


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Nee die 480 Watt reichen nicht überall...
> Ich habe meine 3090 Strix auf 480 watt (mit Wasserkühlung)
> 
> Beim zocken hab ich eigentlich fast immer 1950 bis 2100mhz... in Spielen
> ...


Ja für 2100-2200mhz das ist nicht viel schneller als die Stock 1800mhz bei weit über doppeltem verbrauch. 800 Watt nur für die Karte und keine 15% Mehrleistung, schon gar nicht in allen spielen oft nur 5% oder gar nichts. Ampere ist am Limit da hilft auch ein Kraftwerk nicht.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Ja für 2100-2200mhz das ist nicht viel schneller als die Stock 1800mhz bei weit über doppeltem verbrauch. 800 Watt nur für die Karte und keine 15% Mehrleistung, schon gar nicht in allen spielen oft nur 5% oder gar nichts. Ampere ist am Limit da hilft auch ein Kraftwerk nicht.


Und trotzdem ists eine gute Karte finde ich... also ich kann mein 144Hz 4K Monitor nun dss erste mal wirklich brauchen... 

Mit meiner 2080 ti hatte ich selten über 60fps in 4k

Die 3090 strix liefert jetzt schon einiges mehr


----------



## pit70de (4. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Hast du eine Auftragsbestätigung (nicht Bestellbestätigung) erhalten?


Ja, ist dann um 18 Uhr gekommen


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ists eine gute Karte finde ich... also ich kann mein 144Hz 4K Monitor nun dss erste mal wirklich brauchen...
> 
> Mit meiner 2080 ti hatte ich selten über 60fps in 4k
> 
> Die 3090 strix liefert jetzt schon einiges mehr


Ist sie ja auch, ich hätte gerne die Fe kann man auch bestellen aber 1499 ist mir Persönlich zu viel dafür. Auch wenn sie 30% schneller als die 3080 wäre. Ich habe 850 für meine 3080 bezahlt das ist schon über meinem Limit. Aber es geht nicht anders momentan. Es macht auch Spaß meinen 5600x (330 bezahlt) habe ich auch erst seit ein paar Tagen und das ist eine gute Kombo für 144hz 1440p


----------



## narab2 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich möchte die Besitzer des Gigabyte Gaming OC-Modells fragen. Wie viele U / min haben Ihre Fans, schalten Sie den Silent Mode mit den Standardfrequenzen während des Spiels ein?


----------



## Nickles (4. Dezember 2020)

Guten Mittag.

Hab mir heute Nach um viere eher reflexhaft ne RTX 3090 Founds geschossen weil es so schön grüne verfügbar leuchtete. Dadurch stellen sich aber jetzt einige Folgefragen.
Weiss jemand wie viel Platz für einen SSD Kühler bleibt. Wollte eigentlich heute einen 6mm hohen Kühler auf die Oberseite und einen 3 mm hohen Kühler auf die Unterseite der SN 850 anbringen.
Hat jemand die 3090 FE und weiss ob das passt?

Ich nutze zudem den 3ten Slot meines Boards (x16 mechanisch und x4 Anbindung) für einen Adapter zu Pcie x4 Da es sich um eine 3 Slot Karte handelt kann ich da die Blende nicht mehr anbringen. Jedoch habe ich gesehen, dass der Slot an sich noch frei ist. 

Und das Define R6 hat ja dieses Riser Verlängerungskabel. Das sollte hinpassen und funktionieren. Kann jemand bestätigen, dass der 3te Slot - nicht die Blende sondern wirklich nur die Kontakte vom Slot selbst - nicht überdeckt wird?

Grüße
Nick


----------



## Spinal (4. Dezember 2020)

Die Verfügbarkeit wird scheinbar besser, die 3090 FE ist schon den ganzen Morgen grün.

Aber ich kann dir nicht so recht folgen was du vorhast. Aber zur 3090, die 3 Slot Breite wird komplett vom Kühler genutzt. Zwischen Kühler und Slotblende, also im innern des Gehäuses, ist kein Platz. Auf meinem Mainboard ist erst am vierten Slot wieder ein PCIx Anschluss, aber auch den würde ich persönlich eher nicht nutzen, da der Lüfter der 3090 verdeckt werden würde. Da ist sehr wenig Platz, es ist wirklich ein 3 Slot Kühler, kein 2,5 oder 2,9 Slot.

Die Slotblende ist ein einzelnes Teil das über drei Slotblenden geht, die unterste Slotblende wird aber nicht "genutzt". In der obersten Slotblende sind die Anschlüsse, mittlerer Slotblende Kühlauslass und ganz unten ist nur Blech.

Edit: Naaahhh... vielleicht ist es doch ein 2,8 Slot Design oder so. Vermutlich um tatsächlich im Nachbarslot noch was unterbringen zu können und zumindest ein paar Millimeter Platz für den Lüfter zu haben.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2020)

Die Karte ist nicht ganz triple Slot Bauform. Vielleicht kannst du es anhand dieser Bilder einschätzen:








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Specs
					

NVIDIA GA102, 1695 MHz, 10496 Cores, 328 TMUs, 112 ROPs, 24576 MB GDDR6X, 1219 MHz, 384 bit




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## C_17 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab heute die bestellt MSI GeForce RTX 3080 SUPRIM X 10G für 866,99 € bei Galaxus um Mitternacht.

Ich möchte ja doch ein wenig Strom sparen, kann ich da einfach das PT von 370W (100%) auf 320W (85%) setzen und zusätzlich noch die mit Kurve undervolten?

Ob nun 6800XT oder  ne 3080: hat halt alles Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Nickles (4. Dezember 2020)

Ja ich hatte auch den Eindruck "nicht ganz" Es bleibt eben der Slot zugänglich. Und da mache ich das Riser Kabel rein, das führt zum Adapter wo die SSD drauf sitzt. Angewinkeltes Riser Kabel. So wird der Luftstrom nicht völlig abgeschnitten als wie wenn ich die Karte drin lasse. War jetzt mal mein Plan.


----------



## Spinal (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute die bestellt MSI GeForce RTX 3080 SUPRIM X 10G für 866,99 € bei Galaxus um Mitternacht.
> 
> Ich möchte ja doch ein wenig Strom sparen, kann ich da einfach das PT von 370W (100%) auf 320W (85%) setzen und zusätzlich noch die mit Kurve undervolten?
> 
> Ob nun 6800XT oder  ne 3080: hat halt alles Vor- und Nachteile.


Top Preis für ne echt schöne Karte. Gestern oder vor ein paar tagen hat jemand die Karte für über 1000€ verlinkt.
Ich glaube die Ampere Verfügbarkeit bessert sich wirklich langsam. 



Nickles schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte auch den Eindruck "nicht ganz" Es bleibt eben der Slot zugänglich. Und da mache ich das Riser Kabel rein, das führt zum Adapter wo die SSD drauf sitzt. Angewinkeltes Riser Kabel. So wird der Luftstrom nicht völlig abgeschnitten als wie wenn ich die Karte drin lasse. War jetzt mal mein Plan.


Ja, der Slot (allerdings müsste das ja der vierte Slot sein) bleibt zugänglich.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute die bestellt MSI GeForce RTX 3080 SUPRIM X 10G für 866,99 € bei Galaxus um Mitternacht.
> 
> Ich möchte ja doch ein wenig Strom sparen, kann ich da einfach das PT von 370W (100%) auf 320W (85%) setzen und zusätzlich noch die mit Kurve undervolten?
> 
> Ob nun 6800XT oder  ne 3080: hat halt alles Vor- und Nachteile.


Mehr als 10% sind nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute die bestellt MSI GeForce RTX 3080 SUPRIM X 10G für 866,99 € bei Galaxus um Mitternacht.
> 
> Ich möchte ja doch ein wenig Strom sparen, kann ich da einfach das PT von 370W (100%) auf 320W (85%) setzen und zusätzlich noch die mit Kurve undervolten?
> 
> Ob nun 6800XT oder  ne 3080: hat halt alles Vor- und Nachteile.


Die wird nicht ankommen....

Wenn doch dürfte der spuk vorbei sein.

Der Gefroce Experince also Nvidias Fps Counter ist viel besser wie bei AMD der ist auch nicht buggy und schaut auch viel besser aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinal (4. Dezember 2020)

Coole Sache. Ich kenne nur den FPS Counter. Wie schaltet man die anderen Sachen frei?

Edit: Habs gefunden, man muss die Experimentellen Funktionen erlauben.


----------



## C_17 (4. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mehr als 10% sind nicht zu empfehlen.


Was passiert denn dann? Ne TUF non  OC bzw. FE haben doch auch 320w.  Ich müsst doch also bei gleichen Chip auch dasselbe PT anlegen können.


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Was passiert denn dann? Ne TUF non  OC bzw. FE haben doch auch 320w.  Ich müsst doch also bei gleichen Chip auch dasselbe PT anlegen können.


Nichts....mehr wie 20 würde ich nicht machen da leiden dann die 1% lows.


----------



## Spinal (4. Dezember 2020)

Es geht darum, dass die Karte ein Powerlimit von 370W hat und C_17 sie auf die Serienmäßigen 320W runterschrauben will.
Gurdi schrieb, mehr als 10% runterzufahren sei nicht empfehlenswert und das hier ja 15% sind.

Die Frage ist, warum das zutreffen sollte wenn die Karte danach auf FE Level laufen sollte? Die 1% lows sollten dann doch ebenfalls auf FE Level sein.

Einzige Sache die ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, dass MSI auch die Spannungen angepasst hat und mit einem niedrigeren Powerlimit die Karte einfach weniger gut taktet/läuft als eine normale Karte wie zb. die FE.


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Die Karte taktet eh in jedem spiel komplett anders^^. Zwischen 370 Watt und 320 W sind wahrscheinlich 3 fps unterschied.  Würde mir da keine sorgen machen erst wenn man die Karte hat und dann ein Problem hat dann fragen. wenn man sie noch nicht hat und vorher schon rumeiert obwohl es man es noch nicht getestet hat, ist das Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> obwohl es man es noch nicht getestet hat


Yep. Wobei das Testen und Tüfteln ja dann auch sehr viel Spaß macht.


----------



## matti30 (4. Dezember 2020)

aber warum holt man sich dann so eine Karte? 
Silent Bios rein und gut is.


----------



## JayR91 (4. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Schließe mich an! Habe mit die 3090 FE auch eben bestellt, vielen Dank für die Info.
> Welcher WaKü-Block ist denn für die FE zu empfehlen? Gibt's da was von AC oder WC?
> 
> Edit:
> Ist übrigens immer noch verfügbar!


EKWB und Alphacool haben Kühler für die meisten. https://www.hwconfig.com/waterblock-finder
Wenn ich mir gerade die Videos angucke vergeht mir ziemlich die Laune auf ne FE. (Umbau auf Wakü)
Und dieser 12 Pin kann doch niemals gut sein für 400Watt+


----------



## GladiusTi (4. Dezember 2020)

3060 Ti kommt nun auch die Tage an. Mal schauen wie "laut" die Zotac wirklich ist. 10€ über UVP bezahlt, geht klar


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

matti30 schrieb:


> aber warum holt man sich dann so eine Karte?


Um mehr Basisleistung als mit seiner anderen Karte und viel Spaß damit zu haben ?
Um mit flüssigen 100 fps average zu zocken ?

Keine Ahnung wofür Andere neue Karten holen. Kann ja nur für mich sprechen.


----------



## Spinal (4. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Die Karte taktet eh in jedem spiel komplett anders^^. Zwischen 370 Watt und 320 W sind wahrscheinlich 3 fps unterschied.  Würde mir da keine sorgen machen erst wenn man die Karte hat und dann ein Problem hat dann fragen. wenn man sie noch nicht hat und vorher schon rumeiert obwohl es man es noch nicht getestet hat, ist das Zeitverschwendung.


Deshalb hat er vermutlich gefragt. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer er diese Karte gewählt hat, die Frage ob sie mit 320W Powerlimit wie eine "normale" FE läuft finde ich legitim, auch im Vorfeld. Hat auch nichts mit rumeiern zu tun.
Und wenn man nicht helfen will dann braucht man gar nix schreiben, aber irgendwelche Aussagen ohne Begründung in den Raum werfen ist nicht hilfreich.


----------



## matti30 (4. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Um mehr Basisleistung als mit seiner anderen Karte und viel Spaß damit zu haben ?
> Um mit flüssigen 100 fps average zu zocken ?
> 
> Keine Ahnung wofür Andere neue Karten holen. Kann ja nur für mich sprechen.


kann man mit einer Trio auch ^^
aber keine Angst, mir gefällt die Suprim auch besser. Schade, dass die Trio keinen Bios Switch bekommen hat, obwohl die Platine dafür sogar schon vorbereitet ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

matti30 schrieb:


> kann man mit einer Trio auch ^^


Öh ... *ja*, hab ich auch nirgendwo verneint. Meinte 3080 allgemein. Vielleicht haben wir aneinander vorbei geredet. 

PS: Meine 80er rennt eh meist mit weniger Saft.

edit: Die Trio is mir nur als sehr leise Karte in Erinnerung geblieben, aus den Tests, was mir ganz gut gefallen hat.
Und btw: Ein Silent BIOS brauch ich eh nicht, da eigene Lüfterkurve. Und für _weniger_ Saft brauche ich auch kein Mod-BIOS. 

PS: Allgemein rennt meine 3080 unter 250 Watt. Auch in COD BO CW(ein Hoch auf Abkürzungen !  )


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich benutze es gerade mit 750 mv bei 1740mhz weil in den meisten spielen ausreicht. Warum soll man 300 watt verpulvern wenn es mit 140 geht...... genau das würde passieren wenn man nur "Silent bios reinmacht".


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> 750 mv bei 1740mhz


Das fand ich auch ne sehr geile Einstellung !   Was damit schon möglich is, is echt nice.


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Die letzten 10%-15% kosten halt richtig Strom. aber Reserven sind immer gut


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ja, hab am Anfang auch mal 360 Watt laufen lassen. Aber nur kurz. Brauchte es ja nicht, für meine 100 fps.  Warum soll ich mehr verballern, als sein muss ?


----------



## pietcux (4. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, dass das eigene Profil im Afterburner automatisch beim Windows start lädt? Ich vergesse oft mein Profil zu wählen und bin dann schon ingame wenn ich dran denke.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> eine Möglichkeit, dass das eigene Profil im Afterburner automatisch beim Windows start lädt?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehrlich gesagt hab ich da noch nicht so genau drauf geachtet.
Aber scheinbar gibt es so eine Option. 

Mal eben neustarten und schaun, ob das Profil auch noch drin is


----------



## pietcux (4. Dezember 2020)

Danke!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Bitte. Ja funzt. Musste eben erst mal selber checken, wie's geht.
Man muss wohl das Schloss(Verriegelung) öffnen und den Button "Startup" anwählen, damit der Kreis drum ist und das dann mit dem Profil speichern, Schloss schließen(wieder verriegeln, damit nix aus Versehen geändert wird) und dann geht's mit dem nächsten Neustart.

Ich tüftel da nur gerade so viel rum, mit den Profilen, dass mir das noch gar nicht aufgefallen ist.
Aber mein Hauptprofil kann ich ja jetzt direkt mitstarten lassen, nachdem es tagelang stabil funzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Was passiert denn dann? Ne TUF non  OC bzw. FE haben doch auch 320w.  Ich müsst doch also bei gleichen Chip auch dasselbe PT anlegen können.


das pasiert dann...was hast du für eine Karte?
-20%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vernünftig Undervoltet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Nichts....mehr wie 20 würde ich nicht machen da leiden dann die 1% lows.


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Das erzeugt massive Spikes, 130 Watt und das ohne die Spitzenwerte die OttoNormal nicht messen kann. Das Ding ingt einfach mal fleißig 250Watt im ms bereich permanent, zudem sind die 1%Lows absolute Grütze da die Karte dann teils auf extrem niedrige Taktraten droppt. Das was Ihr in Auslesetools seht ist maximal nen Screenshot von den 1000Zyklen die das Teil gemacht hat in der Zeit ehe Ihr den nächsten Snap seht.

Man kann nicht einfach mal so das Target der Fe da rein setzen wenn man nicht weiß was man da macht, das sind teils völlig unterschiedliche Platinen und die Platine ist das wichtigste bei Ampere!


----------



## C_17 (4. Dezember 2020)

Wenn ich das PT um 17% erhöhen kann, muss es doch auch möglich sein, es um 17% als Beispiel zu reduzieren.
Wenn ich das PT limitiere  und gleichzeitig die Taktkurve anpasse mit UV, müsste man doch trotzdem ein ordentliches Ergebnis hinbekommen?!

Bestellt: MSI GeForce RTX 3080 SUPRIM X 10G
-----

Edit:
Igor sagt was ähnliches in seinen Guides wie du. Naja dann muss ich halt mit dem 370W Powerlimit leben und halt nur undervolten.


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe keine Spikes und ich habe sicher 10 Stunden gezockt mit gestern und Heute. Ich würde das fühlen da ich 142 fps anvisiere in jedem spiel.  aber gleich die keine ahnung keule und ein scheiß benchmark Beispiel. Ich spiele man mag es kaum glauben spiele und da ruckelt gar nichts mit -20%. Klar in meinen hardcore shootern wo 1 kugel der tot ist zocke ich mit spikes


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2020)

Ui ... coolt mal down. Vorschlag *aus der neutralen Ecke*: Haut doch mal besser n paar CapFrameX Beispiele raus, wo ihr so 1-2 Minuten laufen lasst.
Da sieht man ja auch die genaueren Werte, Richtung Min fps, p1 usw. .

Bin wieder wech !


----------



## Duvar (4. Dezember 2020)

0.75V-0.8V und 1700-1800MHz und fertig. Sollte erstmal reichen für die nächsten 2 Jahre^^
Braucht net mit dem PL rumfummeln.


----------



## matti30 (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das PT um 17% erhöhen kann, muss es doch auch möglich sein, es um 17% als Beispiel zu reduzieren.
> Wenn ich das PT limitiere  und gleichzeitig die Taktkurve anpasse mit UV, müsste man doch trotzdem ein ordentliches Ergebnis hinbekommen?!
> 
> Bestellt: MSI GeForce RTX 3080 SUPRIM X 10G
> ...


kannst die Suprim ja gegen meine Trio tauschen. Dann hast 30W weniger. 
Aber nur weil die Karte das Powerlimit hat, muss sie es doch nicht die ganze Zeit nutzen.


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> 0.75V-0.8V und 1700-1800MHz und fertig. Sollte erstmal reichen für die nächsten 2 Jahre^^
> Braucht net mit dem PL rumfummeln.


Das witzige ist in extrem Beispielen läuft man trotzdem ins Powerlimit  bei quake 2 sogar mit 750mv. Jedes spiel reagiert anders. Da gibt es kein ist generell überall besser. Dafür ist Stock gut  mit 175+ Core.


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ui ... coolt mal down. Vorschlag *aus der neutralen Ecke*: Haut doch mal besser n paar CapFrameX Beispiele raus, wo ihr so 1-2 Minuten laufen lasst.
> Da sieht man ja auch die genaueren Werte, Richtung Min fps, p1 usw. .
> 
> Bin wieder wech !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Extra Metro genommen  Literally unplayable. 1440p alles Ultra sogar Hairworks war an und 1 Vieh habe ich erschossen mit der Armbrust in Taiga. PL:80%

Den spike da habe ich weder gefühlt noch gesehen ka ich kenn mich nicht aus mit dieser Software gerade erstes mal gedownloadet. Wofür ist das gut? Ich brauche keine software um sagen zu können ob meine games smooth sind, wenn sie es nicht wären würde ich es nicht zocken. So weiterzocken nun


----------



## Duvar (4. Dezember 2020)

Zeig doch mal paar Bilder mit 0.75V. Selbst wenn es Szenarien geben sollte wo man da ins PL rennt ist es dennoch die Beste Methode zu undervolten. Zeig auch den Sensor Statistics Reiter, damit wir den Verbrauch etc sehen können.
Die 3090 schluckt halt wie Sau und selbst @ stock gehen dort die Spannung in Richtung 0.83-0.85V soweit ich weiß.


----------



## C_17 (4. Dezember 2020)

matti30 schrieb:


> kannst die Suprim ja gegen meine Trio tauschen. Dann hast 30W weniger.
> Aber nur weil die Karte das Powerlimit hat, muss sie es doch nicht die ganze Zeit nutzen.


Wird leider nix. Die Suprime wird nicht ankommen - Galaxus, der Saftladen, hat viele Bestellungen vor 20 Min. storniert. Ging ne E-Mail-Welle raus.


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Wird leider nix. Die Suprime wird nicht ankommen - Galaxus, der Saftladen, hat viele Bestellungen vor 20 Min. storniert. Ging ne E-Mail-Welle raus.


Sagte ich doch warum sollte man einer der teuersten high end customs massenweise um 860 anbieten.  . würde dir den hwluxxx bot empfehlen so bekommst du leicht eine.


----------



## C_17 (4. Dezember 2020)

was fürn Bot? Ich kenne den Thread. Werd immer mal rein schauen. Mehr kann ich auch nich machen.

Und moment! Einige haben ja die SUprime für die 860 € bekommen, halt nur nicht alle!


----------



## Duvar (4. Dezember 2020)

Schaut euch auch mal das hier an, da sieht man wv das Teil verbraucht wenn die ordentlich ausgelastet wird, gegen Ende des Videos switcht er auf 1080p und obwohl die Karte zu 99% ausgelastet wird, hat der knapp 70W weniger Verbrauch...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUQIlc95xCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie gesagt 0.75V-0.8V und gut ist und die Lüfter dabei auch nicht grad zu langsam laufen lassen.
Ich stelle es immer so ein, dass es mich nicht stört beim zocken, sprich ich stelle 20-% Lüfterspeeds ein dann 30% usw kurz bevor  es unangenehm wird ohne Kopfhörer (wer mit Headset zockt kann mit Headset angelegt abstimmen) und diese Lüfterspeeds stelle ich direkt ein zu Beginn den Games. Sagen wir mal die Karte bleibt im Idle bzw surfen immer knapp unter 50°C, dann stelle ich bei zB 55°C genau diesen Wert der RPM ein, die für mich noch maximal OK ist, somit hat man meist geringere Temps, als wie wenn man alles auf biegen und brechen auf max silent einstellt. Denkt dran, je kühler, desto geringer ist der Verbrauch.


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> was fürn Bot? Ich kenne den Thread. Werd immer mal rein schauen. Mehr kann ich auch nich machen.
> 
> Und moment! Einige haben ja die SUprime für die 860 € bekommen, halt nur nicht alle!


Du musst in als Abo reinmachen bei dem Thread und dann Hwluxxx erlauben push benachrichtigungen zu senden. Wenn beim Media Markt was kommt sagt er das 15-20 minuten im voraus das heißt er sagt es bevor die Karte kaufbar wird dann auf merkzettel packen weil es da schneller geht  und F5 hämmern bis es tatsächlich verfügbar wird dann normal kaufen und sich freuen.


----------



## blazin255 (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> was fürn Bot? Ich kenne den Thread. Werd immer mal rein schauen. Mehr kann ich auch nich machen.
> 
> Und moment! Einige haben ja die SUprime für die 860 € bekommen, halt nur nicht alle!


Schick mir mal ne PN bitte .
Suche seit 2 Monaten eine 3080 , will nicht Scalpen will selber zocken . Und sorry aber 3090 habe ich heute fast gekauft , hab’s dann sein gelassen weil 1629 Euro doch grade ne ganze Stange Geld ist


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Schaut euch auch mal das hier an, da sieht man wv das Teil verbraucht wenn die ordentlich ausgelastet wird, gegen Ende des Videos switcht er auf 1080p und obwohl die Karte zu 99% ausgelastet wird, hat der knapp 70W weniger Verbrauch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für dich auch nochmal es kommt auf das spiel darauf an.   Oder wie sehen deine tests aus? Hau quake 2 rein  das teil wird dir davonlaufen. 1600 mhz weil er mehr nicht packt vor auslastung^^.


----------



## matti30 (4. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch warum sollte man einer der teuersten high end customs massenweise um 860 anbieten.  . würde dir den hwluxxx bot empfehlen so bekommst du leicht eine.


weil die ne UVP von 799€ haben soll, hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen. 
Aber aktuell kannst sowas vergessen. Selbst die Trio wird ja teilweise für 1K angeboten. Krank...


----------



## C_17 (4. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Du musst in als Abo reinmachen bei dem Thread und dann Hwluxxx erlauben push benachrichtigungen zu senden. Wenn beim Media Markt was kommt sagt er das 15-20 minuten im voraus das heißt er sagt es bevor die Karte kaufbar wird dann auf merkzettel packen weil es da schneller geht  und F5 hämmern bis es tatsächlich verfügbar wird dann normal kaufen und sich freuen.


Danke für die Anleitung. Werde das mal so machen - erstmal anmelden usw.


----------



## Duvar (4. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Für dich auch nochmal es kommt auf das spiel darauf an.   Oder wie sehen deine tests aus? Hau quake 2 rein  das teil wird dir davonlaufen. 1600 mhz weil er mehr nicht packt vor auslastung^^.


Wie gesagt zeig halt paar Bilder mit Quake @ 0.75V. Denkst du es ist besser Quake @ stock laufen zu lassen mit auch noch +175MHz obwohl es angeblich bei 0.75V schon alles sprengt? Was soll es dir dann bringen stock und +175MHz einzustellen?


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Danke für die Anleitung. Werde das mal so machen - erstmal anmelden usw.


Häng dich rein bei ihnen im Ampere Verfügbarkeitsthread, gibts gute Tipps und frag nach ich habe meine exakt so bekomme nachdem es mir erklärt wurde, hatte halt glück das paar stunden später der media markt welche gedroppt hat aber das F5 hämmern ist halt echt dämmlich aber so bekommt man eine. Auch wenn ich nicht dran glaubte dann erschien der kaufwagen, angebot zack rein in den korb kauf abschließen fertig. 

Welches Modell kommt ist pure glücksache habe die Weiße Gigabyte auch bekommen aber die wird erst zu weihnachten rum geliefert . da war ich nicht schnell genug um Lagerware abzubekommen aber bei der nächsten Lieferung dann. Aber haben auch die besten preise. 799 war die billigste erst vorgestern.

Gerade wenn man home office hat ein einfaches spiel.


----------



## C_17 (4. Dezember 2020)

Hä na ich hab das jetzt 



Spoiler: Seite












						RTX 3080 GPU Verfügbarkeitshinweise
					

Liebe Community,  unser Foren Moderator @ralle_h hat ein kleines Projekt gestartet, welches Shops/APIs nach Verfügbarkeit von RTX Grafikkarten abfragt, und bei Verfügbarkeit diese auch hier in diesen Thread postet.  Bitte beachtet, dass die Daten der jeweiligen Shop API nicht zwangsläufig die...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				






abonniert und wenn ich dann ne Benachrichtigung bekomme via Pop, dann schau ich welche Seite gepostet wurde.... oder?


----------



## Uhtred7 (4. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Hä na ich hab das jetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja normal sind es normale links zu allen möglichen shops aber das mit dem Media Markt Trick wissen nicht alle denn wenn du draufclickst zeigt es dir an das es nichts gibt aber das kommt erstnach einer gewissen zeit 10-20 minuten. In der zeit hämmern aber auf dem Merkzettel da kommt es schneller als regulär. Bei allen anderen Shops heißt es schnell sein aber die meisten sind eh zu teuer.


----------



## GladiusTi (4. Dezember 2020)

Das Luxx kann man da empfehlen. 3080 (vor 4 Wochen bei Cyberport) und 3060 Ti (vorgestern bei Mediamarkt) ergattern können dank dem Forum/Thread.


----------



## blazin255 (4. Dezember 2020)

Klasse dann hoffe ich mal ich darf mir auch mal vor Weihnachten gönnen 👍


----------



## deady1000 (4. Dezember 2020)

Nach dem Verkauf der RTX3080 am 27. September 2020:


deady1000 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, für mich war's das mit Ampere -aktuell- einfach noch nicht. Hatte kurz Spaß mit dem Ding und jetzt geht sie an jemanden der sie dringender braucht als ich... das rede ich mir jedenfalls ein.  Jetzt darf meine treue wassergekühlte GTX1080 wieder einziehen, bis BigNavi dann gelauncht ist. Ich sag mal... geschadet hat's mir jetzt nicht



Heute:

Moin, bin jetzt wieder dabei. RTX3090FE ist zur UVP bestellt.
Was ist der aktuelle Stand bezüglich möglichst effizientem UV/Takt?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem oder anderen Kühlblöcken (generell - also nicht nur FE)?
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3090 Founders Edition mit Backplate

Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Nach dem Verkauf der RTX3080 am 27. September 2020:
> 
> 
> Heute:
> ...


Circa 800mv bei round about 1,8Ghz ist derSweetspot.



Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Das witzige ist in extrem Beispielen läuft man trotzdem ins Powerlimit  bei quake 2 sogar mit 750mv. Jedes spiel reagiert anders. Da gibt es kein ist generell überall besser. Dafür ist Stock gut  mit 175+ Core.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf dem Screen hast du nen Spike auf über 100ms, das ja fast schon Standbild.
Mir ging es aber auch nicht um die Frametimes sondern darum dass man so heftige Lastschwankungen produziert die massiv hoch sind. 200Watt zu rippeln ist nicht ohne,sowohl für die Karte,als auch für das Netzteil.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Dezember 2020)

Also meine 3090 Suprim X packt 1,9 GHZ mit 0,875 Volt. Dürfte ich Glück gehabt haben, nur der Semi Passiv Müll erachte ich für unnötig, bringt absolut Null.
Da hätte man ruhig die Lüfter ständig mit 30% laufen lassen können, die Karte ist mit unter 40% absolut unhörbar.


----------



## Nickles (5. Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen.

Hab jetzt was von wegen "Rail Leitungen des Netzteils" gelesen. Soll man darauf aufpassen, auch bei der FE?
Wo finde ich die für mein NT?

Denke aber mal mug 850 Watt 1 Jahr altem Neuware-NT bin ich gut raus. Die aktuelle Karte zieht ja 330 ohne Probs und es sollten dann max 400 werden mit der neuen.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2020)

Wie neu das Netzteil ist, spielt dabei keine wirkliche Rolle. Du solltest zwei getrennte Kabel verwenden bei einer solchen Karte.



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Also meine 3090 Suprim X packt 1,9 GHZ mit 0,875 Volt. Dürfte ich Glück gehabt haben, nur der Semi Passiv Müll erachte ich für unnötig, bringt absolut Null.
> Da hätte man ruhig die Lüfter ständig mit 30% laufen lassen können, die Karte ist mit unter 40% absolut unhörbar.


Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen


----------



## Lokus0001 (5. Dezember 2020)

Hey,
Heute kommt meine Gigabyte 3080 Gaming OC an, leider warte ich immer noch auf die Lieferung des passenden Netzteiles. Mein jetziges ist ein be Quiet 600W Silber... 
Kann ich die Karte trotzdem einbauen? Wenn nicht, kann ich das Powerlimit runtersetzen oder undervolten? Ich habe mich mit den beiden Begriffen noch nicht ausreichend auseinandergesetzt, dachte aber, dass es einen Ansatzpunkt darstellt...
Danke!


----------



## matti30 (5. Dezember 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Also meine 3090 Suprim X packt 1,9 GHZ mit 0,875 Volt. Dürfte ich Glück gehabt haben, nur der Semi Passiv Müll erachte ich für unnötig, bringt absolut Null.
> Da hätte man ruhig die Lüfter ständig mit 30% laufen lassen können, die Karte ist mit unter 40% absolut unhörbar.


du kannst mit der tollen Dragon Center Software den Zero Fan deaktivieren usw.


----------



## KaterTom (5. Dezember 2020)

@Lokus0001 Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wird deine 3080 mit deinem 600w Netzteil laufen. Bau die Karte einfach ein und probiere es. Es kann nichts kaputt gehen. Im schlimmsten Fall schaltet das Netzteil einfach ab. Wenn das passiert dann melde dich nochmal. Melde dich auch wenn's gut läuft, das ist dann ein nützlicher Hinweis für andere Nutzer mit dem gleichen Netzteil.


----------



## Todesklinge (5. Dezember 2020)

Kann man eine RTX 3090 auch OHNE Kühler kaufen? So das man das Geld dafüe spart um gleich eine Wasserkühlung drauf montieren zu können.

Bzw. gibt es Händler die so einen Umbau direkt anbieten und die 3090 mit dir vorinstallierten Wasserkühler anbieten?

Natürlich falls vorhanden.

Ich wollte mir schon die 3090 Founders Edition für 1499 Euro kaufen, da ich in fast allen Test gesehen/gelesen habe das die von der Effiziens/Leistung am ausgewogensten ist.

Fast gleichd Leistung bei weniger Stromverbrauch gegenüber der Strix.


----------



## KaterTom (5. Dezember 2020)

Irgendwann im nächsten Jahr vielleicht, wenn sich die Verfügbarkeit der Karten normalisiert hat, dann kommen sicher ein paar Modelle mit bereits montiertem Wsserkühler oder gleich mit einer AIO, so wie bei den Turing Karten. Aktuell und in naher Zukunft wird das aber nichts.
Karten ohne Kühler gibt es garnicht.


----------



## Nickles (5. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie neu das Netzteil ist, spielt dabei keine wirkliche Rolle. Du solltest zwei getrennte Kabel verwenden bei einer solchen Karte.
> 
> 
> Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen


Also hauptsache es sind zwei Kabelstränge?
Momentan sind 3 an meiner 2080 angeschlossen. Das müssten dann ja mindestens 2 Kabel sein.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2020)

Lokus0001 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Heute kommt meine Gigabyte 3080 Gaming OC an, leider warte ich immer noch auf die Lieferung des passenden Netzteiles. Mein jetziges ist ein be Quiet 600W Silber...
> Kann ich die Karte trotzdem einbauen? Wenn nicht, kann ich das Powerlimit runtersetzen oder undervolten? Ich habe mich mit den beiden Begriffen noch nicht ausreichend auseinandergesetzt, dachte aber, dass es einen Ansatzpunkt darstellt...
> Danke!


Ja, an zwei Rails anschließen. Notfalls undervolten.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> Kann man eine RTX 3090 auch OHNE Kühler kaufen? So das man das Geld dafüe spart um gleich eine Wasserkühlung drauf montieren zu können.
> 
> Bzw. gibt es Händler die so einen Umbau direkt anbieten und die 3090 mit dir vorinstallierten Wasserkühler anbieten?
> 
> ...


Die TUF ist am ausgewogensten meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## JayR91 (5. Dezember 2020)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Kann man eine RTX 3090 auch OHNE Kühler kaufen? So das man das Geld dafüe spart um gleich eine Wasserkühlung drauf montieren zu können.
> 
> Bzw. gibt es Händler die so einen Umbau direkt anbieten und die 3090 mit dir vorinstallierten Wasserkühler anbieten?
> 
> ...


Customs mit vorinstallierten Wasserblock sind in den Startlöchern, hab schon diverse gesehen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die TUF ist am ausgewogensten meiner Meinung nach.


Und die 3080 TUF OC die geilste Karte ever !


----------



## C_17 (5. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

So an meinem 1440p Bildschirm hat sich mein Netzteil nie abgeschaltet, nun habe ich es zum ersten mal geschafft aber nur in UHD. Die Verbräuche sind dieselben aber in UHD scheint die Last trotzdem heftiger zu wirken .

Das heißt, wer damit in UHD zocken will da auch das Netzteil beachten in 1440p habe ich es nie geschafft egal was für ein spiel und ob Übertaktet oder sonst was. 


UHD mindestens - 600 Watt aufwärts, ein sehr gutes 650 Watt Netzteil dürfte reichen mit einer 65 Watt CPU wie meinem 5600x, wer einen 5959x verwendet 750Watt usw. Hausverstand halt.

Mit 1440p geht sogar ein 500 Watt Netzteil aber hart am Limit da verbrauch bei knapp 400 Watt liegt gesamt PC Stock. Ein gutes 550 Watt geht sich aus mit 65 Watt Cpu egal was ich gemacht habe es hat sich nicht abgeschaltet. 

1080p lächerlich

Nein Furmark und Cinebench gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen ist kein realistisches Szenario. Also UHD Zocker investiert in ein angemessenes NT!


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke dafür, das erspart mir lange reden in Zukunft. Das Bild hab ich direkt mal gespeichert


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. Dezember 2020)

moment, BQ SP11 sagt mir was anderes! (bei einer GPU)
ODER NICHT??!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



glaube meine TUF hängt genau so an dem NT




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2YYHWuuG0gk:684

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cimenTo (5. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gilt das für jedes Netzteil? Dann müsste ich ja meine 6800 theoretisch auch mit zwei einzelnen Kabeln anstecken. Ich benutze jedoch das hauseigene Sleeved Kabel von Be Quiet was eine Art Y-Kabel ist. Einizger Unterschied ist, das vom 12Pin Anschluss vom Netzteilstecker, zwei 8-Pin Leitungen ausgehen. Also nicht ganz so, wie es bei"don't do this" ist. 

Das hier:









						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

IMMER 2 einzelne Kabel! Nur bei 3 x 8 pin kann eines geteilt sein.


----------



## C_17 (5. Dezember 2020)

Naja das ist recht einfach: sobald deine GPU mehr als 1 Stromanschluss hat, solltest du das immer auf dem Netzteil verteilen. Bequiet! ist ja Multi-Rail, also wird die Last auf mehrere Schienen somit aufgeteilt.
Das ist erstmal Fakt.
Y-Kabel nur dann verwenden, wie oben auf dem Bild zu sehen, wenn du 3 PCI-E-Stecker hast - dann kannst da eines verwenden. Es geht hauptsächlich um min. 2 Kabel zur Lastverteilung.

Für die Anschlüsse direkt am Netzteil halt mal im Handbuch nachschauen, wie man dort am besten belegt.
Man kann bei be Quiet auch die PCI-E-Kabel gesleevt nachkaufen für einzelne Verbidnungen.









						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

Das macht den Unterschied zwischen ständigen Blackscreens und einem funktionierenden Pc.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> moment, BQ SP11 sagt mir was anderes! (bei einer GPU)
> ODER NICHT??!


Ist doch dasselbe, bei einer GPU - wenn du 2 PCIE Kabel verwenden willst - dann nimmst du PCIE1 & 3 mit den beiden 1auf1 Kabeln die beiliegen.


----------



## Apfelkind (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab jetzt eine noch eingeschweißte Gigabyte 3070 Gaming OC hier rumliegen, die ich nicht brauche, da ich doch noch eine 6800 bekommen habe.
Möchte die evtl. jemand für 765€ (Selbstkostenpreis inkl. Versand) haben? Sonst geht sie an Alternate zurück.


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

wtf so teuer bekommst ja ohne aufwand viel billiger, kein wunder das die solche preise aufrufen können wenn eine 3070 um fast 800 gekauft wird


----------



## cimenTo (5. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Naja das ist recht einfach: sobald deine GPU mehr als 1 Stromanschluss hat, solltest du das immer auf dem Netzteil verteilen. Bequiet! ist ja Multi-Rail, also wird die Last auf mehrere Schienen somit aufgeteilt.
> Das ist erstmal Fakt.
> Y-Kabel nur dann verwenden, wie oben auf dem Bild zu sehen, wenn du 3 PCI-E-Stecker hast - dann kannst da eines verwenden. Es geht hauptsächlich um min. 2 Kabel zur Lastverteilung.
> 
> ...



Ok. Ja die einzelnen Sleeved hab ich auch.

Habe es nun mal umgestöpselt auf zwei einzelne Sleeved Stecker. Also beide möglichen PCIe Steckplätze am Netzteil belegt per einzelnes Kabel.


----------



## Apfelkind (5. Dezember 2020)

Die 6800 hat mich nun 720€ gekostet. Ist eben so und ich hab das Geld. Also...  
Wollte nur sehen, ob hier jemand eine haben will, da ich offen gesagt, gar keinen Überblick habe, wie leicht/schwer man momentan an eine 3070 kommt. Ich schicke sie, wie gesagt, sonst einfach zurück.
Und dass die Karten zu diesen Preisen gekauft werden, siehst du daran, dass immer neue nachkommen und dennoch ausverkauft werden. Genauso geht die Playstation 5 derzeit problemlos für 750-800€ über den Thresen.


----------



## cimenTo (5. Dezember 2020)

Apfelkind schrieb:


> Die 6800 hat mich nun 720€ gekostet. Ist eben so und ich hab das Geld. Also...
> Wollte nur sehen, ob hier jemand eine haben will, da ich offen gesagt, gar keinen Überblick habe, wie leicht/schwer man momentan an eine 3070 kommt. Ich schicke sie, wie gesagt, sonst einfach zurück.



Nur zum Vergleich: Eine Eagle 3070 OC hat 540€ gekostet. 765€ ist einfach nur rausgeworfenes Geld - egal ob man das Geld hat oder nicht. Und die wird dir niemand für den Preis abkaufen. Bist mit der Rücksendung besser bedient.


----------



## deady1000 (5. Dezember 2020)

Apfelkind schrieb:


> Die 6800 hat mich nun 720€ gekostet. Ist eben so und ich hab das Geld. Also...
> [...] Ich schicke sie, wie gesagt, sonst einfach zurück.


Was ist denn mit der 6800? Willste sie doch nicht haben oder haste gemerkt, dass du 141€ zuviel bezahlt hast?

Hatte erst gelesen 6800XT und dachte okay, aber 6800  ... Why?
Viel zu teuer. Schick zurück oder versuch das Ding an einen Dummen bei Kleinanzeigen zu verkaufen.


----------



## Apfelkind (5. Dezember 2020)

Dann zeig mir mal, wo ich eine 3070 für 540€ bekomme, kaufe ich gern.  
Geht sie eben zurück. 


deady1000 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der 6800? Willste sie doch nicht haben oder haste gemerkt, dass du 141€ zuviel bezahlt hast?
> 
> Hatte erst gelesen 6800XT und dachte okay, aber 6800,  .
> Why.


Die behalte ich. Und nein, ich bin sehr wohl bereit, für diese Leistung 720€ zu zahlen. So einfach ist das. Bereue nichts. Abgesehen davon, werde ich meine 1080 Ti auf eBay noch für ca. 400€ los, von daher...
Ihr könnt doch warten. Technik wird mit der Zeit immer billiger, das ist die alljährliche Diskussion. Irgendwann bekomme ich eine 3080 auch für 200€.


----------



## cimenTo (5. Dezember 2020)

Apfelkind schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal, wo ich eine 3070 für 540€ bekomme, kaufe ich gern.
> Geht sie eben zurück.



Wie gesagt - "hat gekostet" - vor einigen Wochen direkt bei Mediamarkt. Und verfügbar. Nun ist auch dort natürlich der Preis nichtmehr zu bekommen und ist auch nicht lagernd. Aber ich wollte nur den Vergleich aufzeigen zu deinem Preis.


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

Apfelkind schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal, wo ich eine 3070 für 540€ bekomme, kaufe ich gern.
> Geht sie eben zurück.


löschen XD trotzdem fast 800 ür bnur eine 3070....oder 700 für eine 6800 wtf


----------



## deady1000 (5. Dezember 2020)

Apfelkind schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, werde ich meine 1080 Ti auf eBay noch für ca. 400€ los, von daher...


Ohne Scheiß? Ok, das ist ne Menge. Meine GTX1080 werde ich wohl nicht verkaufen, sondern als Ersatzkarte behalten, falls man die Primärkarte dann mal vorzeitig vor'm nächsten Launch verkauft oder falls sie abraucht.



Apfelkind schrieb:


> Irgendwann bekomme ich eine 3080 auch für 200€.


Ja, in 3-5 Jahren gebraucht vielleicht.


----------



## Apfelkind (5. Dezember 2020)

Ja, war auch positiv überrascht.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiß? Ok, das ist ne Menge. Meine GTX1080 werde ich wohl nicht verkaufen, sondern als Ersatzkarte behalten, falls man die Primärkarte dann mal vorzeitig vor'm nächsten Launch verkauft oder falls sie abraucht.
> 
> 
> Ja, in 3-5 Jahren gebraucht vielleicht.


Richtig. Ist halt immer nur eine Frage der Zeit. Willst du eine gewisse Leistung aber zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, dann musst du auch den Preis zu diesem Zeitpunkt zahlen.


----------



## deady1000 (5. Dezember 2020)

Apfelkind schrieb:


> Richtig. Ist halt immer nur eine Frage der Zeit. Willst du eine gewisse Leistung aber zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, dann musst du auch den Preis zu diesem Zeitpunkt zahlen.


Wer heute die Spiele von 2015 zockt, der ist sicherlich auch mit einer gebrauchten GTX970 super zufrieden.


----------



## JayR91 (5. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> So an meinem 1440p Bildschirm hat sich mein Netzteil nie abgeschaltet, nun habe ich es zum ersten mal geschafft aber nur in UHD. Die Verbräuche sind dieselben aber in UHD scheint die Last trotzdem heftiger zu wirken .
> 
> Das heißt, wer damit in UHD zocken will da auch das Netzteil beachten in 1440p habe ich es nie geschafft egal was für ein spiel und ob Übertaktet oder sonst was.
> 
> ...


Hab mein altes DPP 10 550w mit nem oc'd 7820x (300 watt  prime95) und ner stark übertakteten 1080ti nicht klein bekommen, hatte furmark+primark an. Und alles mit ner Custom Wakü.
Muss auch sagen das meine 1080ti dann 3 Jahre falsch angeschlossen war


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Hab mein altes DPP 10 550w mit nem oc'd 7820x (300 watt  prime95) und ner stark übertakteten 1080ti nicht klein bekommen, hatte furmark+primark an. Und alles mit ner Custom Wakü.


Pascal ist nicht Ampere. Ampere kann auch 700 Watt nuckeln, wenn man es lässt.


----------



## JayR91 (5. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Pascal ist nicht Ampere. Ampere kann auch 700 Watt nuckeln, wenn man es lässt.


Effizienz von nem 50 Jahre alten Kühlschrank hat Ampere, das stimmt. Ich meine mir war Verbrauch schon immer egal, daher interessiert es mich nicht so.


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Effizienz von nem 50 Jahre alten Kühlschrank hat Ampere, das stimmt. Ich meine mir war Verbrauch schon immer egal, daher interessiert es mich nicht so.


Ja kompletter Müll unspielbar. Liefert nur glatt die doppelten FPS von deiner 350 watt 1080ti mit nur 260 watt.


----------



## JayR91 (5. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Ja kompletter Müll unspielbar. Liefert nur glatt die doppelten FPS von deiner 350 watt 1080ti mit nur 260 watt.


Findest du es jetzt ein Fortschritt das der Verbrauch so ansteigt für die doppelte Performance in !3 Jahren? Ich irgendwie nicht. Davon abgesehen hab ich ne 3090 drinne


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Findest du es jetzt ein Fortschritt das der Verbrauch so ansteigt für die doppelte Performance in !3 Jahren? Ich irgendwie nicht. Davon abgesehen hab ich ne 3090 drinne


Ampere und RDNA 2 sind die effizientesten Karten am Markt. So viel dazu. Wer Power will muss auch Power raus. Physik und so weist schon. Kannst dir ja die 3060 gönnen 200 Watt läuft auch.


----------



## Anilman (5. Dezember 2020)

Soll ich meine rtx3090 evga ic3 das powerlimit 10% runtersetzen und clock auf +100mhz oder muss man den curve editior nutzen?


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

Anilman schrieb:


> Soll ich meine rtx3090 evga ic3 das powerlimit 10% runtersetzen und clock auf +100mhz oder muss man den curve editior nutzen?


Warum fragen einfach probieren.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen



Ja danke, war stressig in den letzten Monaten, Job & Family und da bleibt wenig bis keine Zeit für PC suchten über.
Aktuell normalisiert sich das ganze wieder, da werde ich wieder aktiver sein und mit der 3090 und den 5900X habe ich wieder was zum herum spielen und tweaken.


----------



## DaPopCOH (5. Dezember 2020)

die unvernunft hat gesiegt 
aber ist halt schon echt ein geiles teil, jetz fehlt nur noch der passende wasserblock.


----------



## C_17 (5. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dasselbe hab ich gerade in meinem Be Quiet-Handbuch gefunden.
Wusste ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, jedoch hat meine GTX 1080 eh nur 1x Stromanschluss.


----------



## Spinal (5. Dezember 2020)

Nickles schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Hab jetzt was von wegen "Rail Leitungen des Netzteils" gelesen. Soll man darauf aufpassen, auch bei der FE?
> Wo finde ich die für mein NT?
> ...



Manche Netzteile haben mehrere, separat abgesicherte 12V Rails, andere nur eine einzelne starke 12V Rail. Hier muss man zwei Absicherungen unterscheiden OPP, OCP. 
OPP (OverPowerProtection) sorgt dafür, dass das Netzteil insgesamt nicht zu stark belastet wird. Gehen wir von einem 600W Netzteil aus, wenn man mehr als 600W + Toleranz (vielleicht 15%, also real ca. 700W) aus dem Netzteil saugt, dann schaltet es ab. Dieser Schutz ist auf der "Eingangsseite" des Netzteils zu finden.

OCP (OcerCurrentProtection) sorgt dafür, dass nicht zuviel Strom am "Netzteilausgang" geliefert wird. Ein 600W Netzteil kann normalerweise etwa 50A auf 12V liefern. Eine Sicherung schaltet ab, wenn diese 50A (wieder + Toleranz, also ca. 60 - 65A) überschritten werden.
Hat man nun vier 12V Rails im Netzteil, würde man jede mit ca. 20A bis 25A absichern, so dass eine einzelne Rail nur etwa 300W liefern kann. Würde man alle 12V Komponenten an eine Rail anschließen, würde das Netzteil weit vor seiner eigentlichen Belastungsgrenze abschalten.
Haupt Verbraucher für 12V Sachen sind natürlich CPU und GPU. Daher hängt oft an einer Rail der Mainbaordanschluss und der zusätzliche "CPU-Stecker" und an separaten weiteren Rails dann die Stecker der Grafikkarte.
Dies ist ein Grund, warum man mehrere Kabel nimmt. Ein anderer, wichtiger Grund dürfte sein, dass 400W für so ein dünnes Käbelchen schon eine Aufgabe ist. Das Kabel wird ebenfalls sehr belastet und erwärmt sich wahrscheinlich. Daher sollte man auch mehrere Kabel nehmen.

Aber hier sieht man auch den Vorteil von Multirail Netzteilen, wenn ein 850W Single Rail Netzteil 80A liefern kann, dann tut es dass auch. und 12V und 80A auf möglicherweise einem Kabel könnten zu einem Brand führen.

Unterm Strich kommt es nicht nur auf die Qualität des Netzteils an, ob etwas läuft oder nicht. Ein schlechtes, überbelastetes Netzteil kann auch laufen, ist nur die Frage wie gut es das tut. Und wie lange. Ein sehr gutes Netzteil kann, vor allem falsch angeschlossen, abschalten.
Bei mir hat ein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 650W bei der 3090 FE abgeschaltet. Und das Netzteil ist wirklich nicht schlecht.

Zurück zu Ampere Grafikkarten, das Problem ist noch nicht mal die 350W bis 400W. Es sind die kurzzeitigen Spitzen die leider nicht weggefiltert werden. Bei Lastwechseln können extrem hohe Stromspitzen entstehen die beim Netzteil zum Abschalten führen können.

Und noch was zu der Verkabelung, da sollte bei jedem Netzteil eigentlich in der Anleitung was zu stehen. Ich habe ein Netzteil, da gehen von 12.Pol Anschlüssen Doppel 8-Pin PCIx-Kabel weg. Da wird bei 2 PCIx Anschlüssen empfohlen, das Kabel an einen Ausgang (der an zwei Rails liegt) zu stecken und dieses zu nehmen.

Ich hoffe das war nicht zu Off Topic und auch nicht zu falsch (gerne korrigieren). Aber Netzteilfragen kommen ja immer wieder auf


----------



## Gurdi (5. Dezember 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ja danke, war stressig in den letzten Monaten, Job & Family und da bleibt wenig bis keine Zeit für PC suchten über.
> Aktuell normalisiert sich das ganze wieder, da werde ich wieder aktiver sein und mit der 3090 und den 5900X habe ich wieder was zum herum spielen und tweaken.


Freut mich das es wieder aufwärts geht bei dir.



cimenTo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - "hat gekostet" - vor einigen Wochen direkt bei Mediamarkt. Und verfügbar. Nun ist auch dort natürlich der Preis nichtmehr zu bekommen und ist auch nicht lagernd. Aber ich wollte nur den Vergleich aufzeigen zu deinem Preis.


Das hilft doch niemanden das mal irgendwo, irgendwann kurz zwei Karten zu dem Preis aufgeblitzt sind.


----------



## pietcux (5. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Dasselbe hab ich gerade in meinem Be Quiet-Handbuch gefunden.
> Wusste ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, jedoch hat meine GTX 1080 eh nur 1x Stromanschluss.


Die Pascal Karten über der 1060 hatte all 2x 8 oder 6 und 8 wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## C_17 (5. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Die Pascal Karten über der 1060 hatte all 2x 8 oder 6 und 8 wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Nö. Meine hat nur einen 8-Pin.








						EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 SC GAMING, 08G-P4-6183-KR, 8GB GDDR5X, ACX 3.0 & LED
					

The EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 featuring EVGA ACX 3.0 cooling has arrived. This new graphics card features NVIDIA's new "Pascal" graphics processor which is the most advanced gaming GPU ever created. This breakthrough GPU delivers industry-leading performance, innovative new gaming technologies, and...




					www.evga.com


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Nö. Meine hat nur einen 8-Pin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gab welche mit 8 manche mit 8 und 6 custom modelle us war doch schon immer so die fe hatte auch nur 1x8


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. Dezember 2020)

mmmm
mir ist die GPU bisher nicht ein mal abgestürzt, mit 1PCIe auf 2x 6+2
mmmmmmmmmmm
habe jetzt trotzdem 2 einzelne kabel bestellt


----------



## pietcux (5. Dezember 2020)

Also meine MSI GTX 980 GAMING und meine PALIT GTX1080 GAMEROCK hatten beide 2 Buchsen. Dann war die FE zu der Zeit wohl eher gering bestückt in Bezug auf verwendete Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## C_17 (5. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> mmmm
> mir ist die GPU bisher nicht ein mal abgestürzt, mit 1PCIe auf 2x 6+2
> mmmmmmmmmmm
> habe jetzt trotzdem 2 einzelne kabel bestellt


Was für ein Netzteil hast du nochmal?

Wenn be Quiet: da müsstest ab 650W glaube aber 2x einzeln 1x Y Kabel im Lieferumfang haben


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Also meine MSI GTX 980 GAMING und meine PALIT GTX1080 GAMEROCK hatten beide 2 Buchsen. Dann war die FE zu der Zeit wohl eher gering bestückt in Bezug auf verwendete Spannungsversorgung.


Die Fes waren immer sehr gut versorgt. Aber bei 180 Watt braucht man nicht mehr im falle einer 1080.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Bei mir hat ein Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 650W bei der 3090 FE abgeschaltet. Und das Netzteil ist wirklich nicht schlecht.


Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Ich hab schon mal zwei 780Ti mit einem 550er P11 betrieben- Lief problemlos.
Hast du die Grafikkarte an beide Rails angeschlossen?
Ansonsten müssten ja die Peak Werte so hoch gewesen sein und recht lange anhalten. Ansonsten schaltet das Netzteil nicht ab.


C_17 schrieb:


> Wenn be Quiet: da müsstest ab 650W glaube aber 2x einzeln 1x Y Kabel im Lieferumfang haben


Das gibt es erst ab dem 750er Gold und dem 850er Platin beim E11. Das Dark Power hat immer Doppelstrang.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil hast du nochmal?
> 
> Wenn be Quiet: da müsstest ab 650W glaube aber 2x einzeln 1x Y Kabel im Lieferumfang haben


750W SP Platinum 
Lieferumfang 2x 2xY


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 750W SP Platinum
> Lieferumfang 2x 2xY


Ja, ab dem 850er hast du 2x einzelne und 1x doppelstrang.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. Dezember 2020)

Hab jetzt beide angeschlossen. CoilWhine des Todes ist weg.
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


edit: sonst kein Performanceunterschied


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Dezember 2020)

Keine Ahnung warum MSI bei der Suprim die Lüftersteuerung so konservativ gewählt hat.
Im Silent Mode laufen die Lüfter quasi immer nur mit 30% (entspricht 900 - 930 RPM)  und ab 71° wird hochgeregelt bis 38 - 40, dann hat die Karte bei Vollauslastung des TDP (420W) 80°.
Im Performance Mode drehen die Lüfter schon ab 60° hoch aber auch hier war mein max. bis jetzt bei 450W Ausschöpfung 43% was 1400 - 1420 RPM entspricht.
Die Taktraten ab Werk sind bei beiden Bios gleich 1935 - 1975 je nach Temperatur bei 1,025 - 1,055 Volt. Mit einer aggressiveren Lüftersteuerung wäre die Karte deutlich kühler und auch immer noch sehr leise. Unter Last sind 55% z.B. 1710 - 1745 RPM, was immer noch sehr leise ist und die Temps sinken in beiden Bios um stolze 6°.

Ich muss mir da jetzt 2 Profile basteln, ein Spar und ein Performance Profil und undervolten. Die hohe TDP bringt quasi Null außer mehr Abwärme.

@Gurdi
Ja danke, ich freue auch wieder. Endlich wieder "normalere" Arbeitszeiten und keine 12 - 14 Stunden Schichten mehr, das haut ganz schön rein.


----------



## blazin255 (5. Dezember 2020)

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/10GB-Gigabyte-GeForce-RTX-3080-AORUS-MASTER-GDDR6X-3xHDMI-3xDP--Retail-_1378681.html
		


Grade eben Bestellt mal gucken ob Mindfactory storno macht. Keine lust mehr zu warten. 

Dieses Modell gehört doch zu den besten oder ?

Ich habe eine SoundblasterZ verbaucht ist das egal ob ich den Oberen oder Unteren PCIE slot nehme für die Soundkarte? Weil die oben Drinne Steck und ich nehme an das ist eine 3 Slot Karte.

Und wo kann ich diese Grafikkarten Halter Kaufen? ich glaube die wird sonst durch hängen...


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Dezember 2020)

Was man so ließt soll die Karte ganz gut sein, leise und kühl bleiben.
Kommt aber auch drauf was für ein Case, was für CPU Kühler (ob der noch Reserven hat) da die Karte einen Teil der Abluft in den Luftstrom des CPU Kühler bläst.


----------



## blazin255 (5. Dezember 2020)

Gehäuse: Pure Base 500
CPU Kühler: *Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B Tower Kühler*
*CPU: 3700X*


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

1100


----------



## blazin255 (5. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> 1100


Wird Schon seine 4 Jahre halten. Hatte einfach kein bock mehr  nach fast 4 Monaten Warterei so passt das ganze auch zu meinem X570 Aorus Ultra


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. Dezember 2020)

sick!
der Kühler wohl auch.
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## blazin255 (5. Dezember 2020)

Naja noch kann man nicht Gratulieren vielleichtt gibts ja Storno . Hab vorhin versucht bei NBB die 3080 Gigabyte Gaming OC zu kriegen aber das war direkt ausverkauft.

Meine Frau ist wahnsinnig geworden die hat gesagt ich soll einfach bestellen sobald geht . Solch ein Lebenspartner wünsch ich jedem.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Dezember 2020)

Aktuell ist doch alles überteuert, nicht nur Hardware.
Wenn man das Geld hat, why not. Meine 3090 Suprim X war auch mit 1.990€ eigentlich viel zu teuer, ich wollte die aber haben.


@blazin255
Kenn ich, meine hat sich eine 3090 Zotac Trinity bestellt, weil sie kann und ähnlich Dumm ist wie ich 
Die beiden Karten sind Grund verschieden, die Zotac wird quasi ständig vom Power Limit eingebremst und im Zaum gehalten, die MSI hat zu viel Power Limit und ist ab Werk zu Konservativ mit der Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## blazin255 (5. Dezember 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Aktuell ist doch alles überteuert, nicht nur Hardware.
> Wenn man das Geld hat, why not. Meine 3090 Suprim X war auch mit 1.990€ eigentlich viel zu teuer, ich wollte die aber haben.
> 
> 
> ...


Wir sind alle ein bisschen dumm . Habe mich gewehrt diese Preise zu Zahlen. Meine Frau sagte dann irgendwann: "Bestell sobald du eine kriegen kannst ist ja genauso schlimm wie mit dem Klopapier."  Außerdem sind wir beide Zocker.

Kann ich Eigentlich dieses Spiel und Geforce Now in Anspruch nehmen ? Bei mindfactory steht garnix von der Aktion.


Hab hier noch ein frisches verschweißtes E11 850W Platin liegen. Endlich kann ich das mal verbauen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz banal gefragt.. wieso? 

Ich habe eine 3080 an mein BQ Dark Power 11 mit 750 Watt genau so in Betrieb..


----------



## C_17 (5. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> genau so in Betrieb..


.... drück dich mal deutlicher aus.
Was ist jetzt die Frage?!


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

Suche nach ''rtx 3080'': 107 Treffer | Mindfactory.de
					

Es wurden 107 Artikel gefunden




					www.mindfactory.de
				




lkw rein sehr viele verfübar zum mondpreis bevor die preise angepasst werden aber wer genug geld hat





						Suche nach ''rtx 3060'': 5 Treffer | Mindfactory.de
					

Es wurden 5 Artikel gefunden




					www.mindfactory.de
				











						Suche nach ''rtx 3080'': 107 Treffer | Mindfactory.de
					

Es wurden 107 Artikel gefunden




					www.mindfactory.de
				






krank


----------



## Spinal (5. Dezember 2020)

Krass.... zwar irre teuer, aber mittlerweile immer wieder verfügbar. Die verlinkte Aorus Master ist auch noch immer verfügbar. denke die wird ausgeliefert. Auch wenn ich bei dem Preis fast noch den Aufschlag für ne 3090 zahlen würde.
Ich denke auch, dass die Preise sich mit steigender Verfügbarkeit bald etwas nach unten bewegen werden, aber die Aorus Master wird möglicherweise auch bei 850 - 900€ bleiben.
Das kitschige Oled Display finde ich schon cool  


Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Ich hab schon mal zwei 780Ti mit einem 550er P11 betrieben- Lief problemlos.
> Hast du die Grafikkarte an beide Rails angeschlossen?
> Ansonsten müssten ja die Peak Werte so hoch gewesen sein und recht lange anhalten. Ansonsten schaltet das Netzteil nicht ab.
> 
> Das gibt es erst ab dem 750er Gold und dem 850er Platin beim E11. Das Dark Power hat immer Doppelstrang.



Ich habe mich auch gewundert. Ich finde auch gerade nicht in der Anleitung wie man das Netzteil anschließen soll, aber ich hatte die Grafikkarte an Rail 3 und 4, die jeweils 25A liefern sollen. Es hat dahingehend die gleiche Spezifikation wie das 550er, nur die Gesamtleistungsabgabe ist höher.
Hat auf jeden Fall in der Config abgeschaltet. Mit OC-Key hätte es vermutlich funktioniert.

Btw. beim DPP 550 und 650 sind 2 8-PIN Y Kabel dabei und ein einzelnes 6 PIN.


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

meine 2 3080 haben mich 850 und 875 gekostet mit cod dazu.....das war schon teuer. 699msrtp fe . mehr wie 750 düfte keine karte kosten denn die fe ist schon sau gut außer man zahlt pro lüfter einen fuffy^^^der nichts bringt


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

Glaubt ihr das eine 3060 auf 2080 Niveau sein wird?


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr das eine 3060 auf 2080 Niveau sein wird?


mit oc ja.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> mit oc ja.


Für 299€ würde ich die gerne nehmen


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

mit 6gb


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> mit 6gb


Es ging doch ein Gerücht rum bzw dieser bekannte Leaker hat gesagt dass sie 12Gb bekommt


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

3080 10 gb 3070 8gb 3060 12 gb? was sieht logischer aus? überhaupt wenn es die TI version mit 8gb gibt. dumme gerüchte.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

Und nein 6GB wären bisschen zu wenig obwohl ich ich immernoch mit einer 970 in WQHD spiele, die Karte hält jetzt schon 5 Jahre ohne Probleme,  Gigabyte mag ich haha


Uhtred7 schrieb:


> 3080 10 gb 3070 8gb 3060 12 gb? was sieht logischer aus? überhaupt wenn es die TI version mit 8gb gibt. dumme gerüchte.


schauen wir mal was kommt


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

kein mensch bei der nvidia marketing abteilung würde das durchwinken......hausverstand fehlt dir wohl auch. nochmal 3060 TI 8gb normale 3060 12 gb? zu viel lederjacken geschnüffelt


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> kein mensch bei der nvidia marketing abteilung würde das durchwinken......hausverstand fehlt dir wohl auch. nochmal 3060 TI 8gb normale 3060 12 gb? zu viel lederjacken geschnüffelt


Hab ich behauptet das die kommt? Warum hast du so eine große Klappe?


----------



## Spinal (5. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht kommt ja neben einer 6GB Version auch eine mit 12. Evtl. zusammen mit 16/20 GB Versionen von 3070/3080? Wer weiß....


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

wie soll das gehen wenn es schon eine 8gb version gibt wenn schon 16gb


----------



## pietcux (5. Dezember 2020)

Die Anbieter nehmen grad die Weihnachtsgelder der Kunden mit. Komisch, was es so alles neues ab September gibt... Jetzt sollte man wirklich auf der Bremse stehen bis Februar.


----------



## Uhtred7 (5. Dezember 2020)

Selbst wenn es die Karten zu genüge gäbe wären die preise pervers weil die Leute es so oder so bezahlen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Dezember 2020)

Hab ein Dark Power Pro 11

Wie am besten die 3080 Zotac anschließen??


----------



## blazin255 (5. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es die Karten zu genüge gäbe wären die preise pervers weil die Leute es so oder so bezahlen.


Mann kann auch nach dem Motto „Lieber später ne 80 jährige is günstiger als jetzt ne hübsche Junge die man leiden kann“😂


----------



## Spinal (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> wie soll das gehen wenn es schon eine 8gb version gibt wenn schon 16gb


Falls eine 3060 non TI nur 6 GB hat


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Falls eine 3060 non TI nur 6 GB hat


dann hätte die ti, 12 und nicht 8. so ein quatsch. als würde eine 60 karte mehr vram haben als die ti version davon und auch noch 70 und 80 karte. und Raytracing kerne hat sie auch noch mehr.


----------



## Spinal (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> dann hätte die ti, 12 und nicht 8. so ein quatsch. als würde eine 60 karte mehr vram haben als die ti version davon und auch noch 70 und 80 karte. und Raytracing kerne hat sie auch noch mehr.


Meine ich ja, eine 3060 könnte mit 6 UND 12 GB kommen.
Gab übrigens auch eine 770 mit 4 GB während sogar eine 780 TI nur 3 GB hatte.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ergäbe nur sinn wenn die 12gb dann 3060 super heißt? ach du ********************* jede karte 3 mal dann


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2020)

Yo.

Obwohl UV zieht das Teil über 330 Watt.
Die Temps machen mir leichte Sorgen ..
Will garned erst an Sommer denken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Kann ich was dagegen tun??_


----------



## NuVirus (6. Dezember 2020)

0,85V ist fast noch Stock da musst weiter runter, jedes Game zieht halt unterschiedlich viel Leistung je nach Settings.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Die Anbieter nehmen grad die Weihnachtsgelder der Kunden mit. Komisch, was es so alles neues ab September gibt... Jetzt sollte man wirklich auf der Bremse stehen bis Februar.


Ja und dann? Im Lockdown auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt gehen oder bummeln?


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Yo.
> 
> Obwohl UV zieht das Teil über 330 Watt.
> Die Temps machen mir leichte Sorgen ..
> ...


Bezweifle das, dass Stabil ist in einem spiel das die Karte auch wirklich fordert. RDR 2 gehört nicht dazu. Logisch geh runter auf 750mv, bist auf keine 200 Watt in RDR 2. Ganz einfach. Mhz macht bei Ampere kaum was aus. Habe ein Profil mit 700mv und 1560mhz 10-15% Langsamer als komplett übertaktet aber 150 Watt weniger. quake zählt nicht das zieht sogar mit 700mv an die 250 watt


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Bezweifle das, dass Stabil ist in einem spiel das die Karte auch wirklich fordert. RDR 2 gehört nicht dazu.



Hello,
welches Game würde die 3080 so richtig fordern? 

Schau her mit 0,775 auch weeeeit über 200 Watt! xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Passt die curve:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es exakt nach der Anleitung gemacht:


			https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/764106847434833940/772828974627553310/How_To_Undervolt_RTX_Cards_V1_beta1.pdf
		





*Oder ist die besser?*

Die eine ist steiler die andere flacher am Anfang...
Gib solche uns solche Anleitungen im Netz.

Was ist korrekt, besser, richtig ?!?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> aber ich hatte die Grafikkarte an Rail 3 und 4, die jeweils 25A liefern sollen


Das ist der Fehler. Port 3 und 4 ist eine Rail. Du musst an Port 1 und 3 oder 2 und 4 anschließen.


----------



## pietcux (6. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja und dann? Im Lockdown auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt gehen oder bummeln?


Ich habe meine Karte ja schon. Hab auch 100€ Aufschlag hingenommen. 879€ für die 3080 TUF OC. Aber jetzt sind die schon bei über 1000€. Da würde ich grad die Füße still halten und bis Februar warten. Ich bin auch sonst gut für aktuelle Games gerüstet. Alle 3 PCs können aktuelle Spiele ansprechend darstellen. Dann wäre da noch ein 17 Zoll FHD uralt Gaming Laptop mit i7 2600 und GTX560M der kann Geforce Now mit RTX . Geht alles.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hello,
> welches Game würde die 3080 so richtig fordern?
> 
> Schau her mit 0,775 auch weeeeit über 200 Watt! xD
> ...


0.775 sind nicht 0.700 dazwischen sind bis zu 65 watt

Edit: RDR 2 komplett max in 1440p. 50 Watt unterschied bei knapp 75 mv 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Dezember 2020)

WOW

MF is ja rappelvoll mir 30er Karten

nice!


----------



## cimenTo (6. Dezember 2020)

Für den Preis können sie behalten.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Eh schon seit gestern . über 1k


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> 3080 10 gb 3070 8gb 3060 12 gb? was sieht logischer aus? überhaupt wenn es die TI version mit 8gb gibt. dumme gerüchte.


sobal die 2 GB GDDR6X Chips verfügbar sind werden die bestehenden SKUs auf doppelten VRAM geupdated

die 3060 12GB kommt halt in dem Zeitraum wo das schon im Gange ist und fügt sich dann da wunderbar ein


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2020)

Gestern hat meine Strix das 1200W Straight Power 11 Platinum endgültig bezwungen. Man hört nur noch das Relais knacken 
Mit dem alten Netzteil geht der Rechner zumindest an. Mal gucken wie Express der Express-Austausch bei be Quiet ist ^^


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gestern hat meine Strix das 1200W Straight Power 11 Platinum endgültig bezwungen. Man hört nur noch das Relais knacken
> Mit dem alten Netzteil geht der Rechner zumindest an. Mal gucken wie Express der Express-Austausch bei be Quiet ist ^^


Wow nicht übel....


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow nicht übel....


Echt merkwürdig das Ganze. Nachmittags noch AC: Valhalla gezockt. Dann den Rechner ausgemacht um Abendessen zu machen und danach ist der Rechner dann nicht mehr angegangen ^^


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Yo.
> 
> Obwohl UV zieht das Teil über 330 Watt.
> Die Temps machen mir leichte Sorgen ..
> ...





NuVirus schrieb:


> 0,85V ist fast noch Stock da musst weiter runter, jedes Game zieht halt unterschiedlich viel Leistung je nach Settings.





amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Schau her mit 0,775 auch weeeeit über 200 Watt! xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krass, dass die 3080 trotz 0,7-0,8V noch so viel Strom zieht.
Als ich sie mal dahatte waren es

bei 0,875V ca 260W (1860MHz)
bei 0,825V ca 245W (1830MHz)
bei 0,812V ca 230W (1800MHz).

Und bei dir bei 0,850V ca 325W und 1950MHz?
Sicher, dass das korrekt ausgelesen wird?
Irgendwie passt die Spannung nicht zum Verbrauch mMn.

PS: Die Temperaturen sind doch gut. 75°C, warum machst du dir da Sorgen? Die Karten halten weit mehr aus. Ab 90°C kannste dir langsam Gedanken machen.


----------



## blazin255 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin nicht der große übertakter, das war früher einmal.

Wenn man Undervoltet kann man die Karte da beschädigen ?
Für Stock Settings müsste ja auch ein E11 850 Platin reichen. Aber mit UV Kann ich ja auch die Temperaturen drücken oder?

Und benutzt Ihr Afterburner oder kann ich auch die Gigabyte Software nutzen? X570 Aours Elite + Aorus Master 3080  wäre meine kombo.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Krass, dass die 3080 trotz 0,7-0,8V noch so viel Strom zieht.
> Als ich sie mal dahatte waren es
> 
> bei 0,875V ca 260W (1860MHz)
> ...


Von spiel zu spiel unterschiedlich....

von szene zu szene unterschiedlich.......

tageszeit usw.


Hättest mal sowas wie metro probiert würdtest du sehen das du mit 812mv bei 300-320 watt landest^^


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Dezember 2020)

Beim undervolten kannst nichts beschädigen, zu wenig Volt = Bluescreen oder Absturz.
Beim übertakten per Software kannst ja heute auch nichts mehr beschädigen, die Software regelt eh bevor es kritisch wird.


----------



## Spinal (6. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist der Fehler. Port 3 und 4 ist eine Rail. Du musst an Port 1 und 3 oder 2 und 4 anschließen.


Oh danke, hätte erwartet das die mit 12V3 die dritte und 12V4 die vierte Rail ist. Hatte auch zuerst auf 1 und 3, so wie es bei meiner vorigen 1080 angeschlossen war, auch da hat es abgeschaltet. Danach habe ich 3 und 4 getestet in der Hoffung, dass das die beiden 25A Rails sind, das war offenbar ganz falsch. Hätte vielleicht noch 2 und 4 ausprobieren sollen. Bin ja sicher dass das Netzeil das packt, aber jetzt habe ich ein neues 
Hatte eh gute Verwendung für das alte, daher hat es gepasst.
Nochmal zum testen umbauen will ich jetzt wirklich nicht


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht der große übertakter, das war früher einmal.
> 
> Wenn man Undervoltet kann man die Karte da beschädigen ?


Nein du kannst nichts beschädigen. Einzige Beschädigung die möglich wäre, wäre eine zu krasse Übertaktung des Speichers, wenn er dabei auch noch schlecht gekühlt wird. Aber selbst da schützt er sich durch Thermalthrottling selbst.

Heutzutage kann man mit OC praktisch nichts mehr kaputtmachen, außer man übertreibt es extrem bei der Spannung und ignoriert kritische Temperaturen langfristig. Nach unten hin passiert erst recht gar nichts. Die Karte wird halt irgendwann instabil und eventuell crashen die Spiele oder der Treiber. Das macht aber der Karte nichts.


----------



## NuVirus (6. Dezember 2020)

also ich bin bei meiner 3080 TUF OC bei 1860Mhz grob und 0,875V eigl eher bei grob 250W oder Richtung 300W meist so 250-260W sofern die Karte voll ausgelastet ist.

Das ganze müsste im Silent Bios sein, ich meine das ich das umgestellt hatte wegen Zero Fan Modus.

@deady1000 das deckt sich ja mit meinen Angaben auch wenn ich nicht so viel getestet hatte da wohl nicht der beste Chip und ich eigl schon gerne Stock Leistung bei moderaten Stromverbrauch wollte - im Sommer vll mal was anderes.

Ich würde das mir mal mit verschiedenen Games ansehen wenn der Verbrauch in Game so hoch ist.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

die karte ist nicht ausgelastet wenn sie nur 250 watt verbraucht mit o.85v


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Von spiel zu spiel unterschiedlich....
> 
> von szene zu szene unterschiedlich.......
> 
> ...


Ich bekomme ja (hoffentlich) in einigen Tagen die RTX3090FE und da werde ich wohl neben einem UV auf 0,800-0,850V noch ein Power-Limit auf 250W setzen. 300W und mehr wären mir viel zu krass. Glaube auch nicht, dass man da noch von Effizienz sprechen kann. 250W müssen reichen - sicherlich werden da auch gute Bildraten erreicht.

EDIT: Bzw ich werde halt mal testen. 250W sind wahrscheinlich zu wenig für die 3090. Muss dann mal gucken was geht.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Krass, dass die 3080 trotz 0,7-0,8V noch so viel Strom zieht.
> Als ich sie mal dahatte waren es
> 
> bei 0,875V ca 260W (1860MHz)
> ...


Das hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab.
Vor allem:
-Platine und die verbauten Wandler
-Auflösung
-Anwendung
-Eingestellter Takt

Alles oberhalb von 900mv stellt kein UV dar.
Werte unterhalb des Grundboost oder der Grundspannung sollte man vermeiden.
Bei 800mv kann eine Karte durchaus noch auf die Stock TDP kommen wenn die Auslastung stimmt.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ja (hoffentlich) in einigen Tagen die RTX3090FE und da werde ich wohl neben einem UV auf 0,800-0,850V noch ein Power-Limit auf 250W setzen. 300W und mehr wären mir viel zu krass. Glaube auch nicht, dass man da noch von Effizienz sprechen kann. 250W müssen reichen - sicherlich werden da auch gute Bildraten erreicht.


Keine gute Idee, bei UV immer open Draw.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> also ich bin bei meiner 3080 TUF OC bei 1860Mhz grob und 0,875V eigl eher bei grob 250W oder Richtung 300W meist so 250-260W sofern die Karte voll ausgelastet ist.



Dann müsstest du 300W haben bei Vollauslastung.
Bei Vollast und 0,850 Volt hat meine 3090 360W bei einen Takt von 1,9 GHZ. Habe da Metro Exodus genommen, 4K und alles nach rechts inkl. RT und DLSS. Das haut ganz schön rein.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee, bei UV immer open Draw.


Ok, warum das? Kann man das nicht limitieren?

Bzw, sorry, man stellt ja das UV ein und dann den korrespondierenden Takt.
Geht man halt mit dem UV/Takt soweit runter, bis man sein Watt-Maximum erreicht.

Ich brauche keine >1900MHz, ich würde mich auch mit 1750-1800MHz locker zufriedengeben, wenn das bedeute, dass die Leistungsaufnahme im Rahmen bleibt. Was es dann genau wird muss ich halt selbst testen. Habe noch keine Erfahrung mit der 90er.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ja (hoffentlich) in einigen Tagen die RTX3090FE und da werde ich wohl neben einem UV auf 0,800-0,850V noch ein Power-Limit auf 250W setzen. 300W und mehr wären mir viel zu krass. Glaube auch nicht, dass man da noch von Effizienz sprechen kann. 250W müssen reichen - sicherlich werden da auch gute Bildraten erreicht.
> 
> EDIT: Bzw ich werde halt mal testen. 250W sind wahrscheinlich zu wenig für die 3090. Muss dann mal gucken was geht.


Gut 3090 weiß ich nicht dürfte sich ähnlich verhalten soviel unterschied ist ja nicht. Bei der Leistung sind aber 300 Watt effizient.  du hast die falsche Karte gekauft. 3070 wäre mehr deins dann. Denn du kannst Undervolten was du willst, wenn die Karte gefordert wird, wirst du über 300 Watt landen. Egal wie viel mv.

ralle über dir 360 watt bei 850 mv in Metro 


deady1000 schrieb:


> Ok, warum das? Kann man das nicht limitieren?
> 
> Bzw, sorry, man stellt ja das UV ein und dann den korrespondierenden Takt.
> Geht man halt mit dem UV/Takt soweit runter, bis man sein Watt-Maximum erreicht.
> ...


Selbst mit nur 750 mv landest du bei 300 watt wenn du das richtige spiel nimmst und ich nehme an wenn RT mehr wird wird das der fall sein meistens. es gibt stand jetzt kaum spiele die Ampere fordern. UE 4 macht es gut.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ok, warum das? Kann man das nicht limitieren?


Du ziehst ja  mit dem Curve eine gerade Linie beim UV. Danach fällt die Kurve massiv ab, das lässt sich auch kaum verhindern. Deine Karte fällt so mit dem Takt ins Bodenlose.

Mal ein Extrembeispiel der Founders was die ziehen kann selbst mit 800mv
Der Speicher ist hier kurz vor der Kernschmelze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> du hast die falsche Karte gekauft. 3070 wäre mehr deins dann.


Nein habe ich nicht. Von dir lese ich immer so einen Käse. Kannst du nicht mal aufhören anderen Leuten deine Meinung aufzuzwängen? Nicht mal ne Woche im Forum und ständig groß am Rumposaunen - in JEDEM Thread zu Grafikkarten-News und hier. Sei einfach mal konstruktiv und spare dir deine unnötigen Kommentare bezüglich wer welche Karte kaufen sollte und wer einen Fehlkauf getätigt hat. Es ist nichts Verwerfliches daran eine RTX3090 möglichst effizient zu tunen. Sie hat weiterhin wahnsinnig viele Kerne ('Hubraum') und massiv viel Speicher. Wie kann man da empfehlen eine RTX3070 wäre da die bessere Wahl? Lass es einfach. Danke.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Du ziehst ja mit dem Curve eine gerade Linie beim UV. Danach fällt die Kurve massiv ab, das lässt sich auch kaum verhindern. Deine Karte fällt so mit dem Takt ins Bodenlose.


Jo verstehe, ich hatte es vorhin dann auch nochmal konkretisiert. Man tunt natürlich Spannung und Takt und guckt wo man wattmäßig rauskommt. Würde ich so machen und hatte ich bei der RTX3080 auch so gemacht.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht. Von dir lese ich immer so einen Käse. Kannst du nicht mal aufhören anderen Leuten deine Meinung aufzuzwängen? Nicht mal ne Woche im Forum und ständig groß am Rumposaunen - in JEDEM Thread zu Grafikkarten-News und hier. Sei einfach mal konstruktiv und spare dir deine unnötigen Kommentare bezüglich wer welche Karte kaufen sollte und wer einen Fehlkauf getätigt hat. Es ist nichts Verwerfliches daran eine RTX3090 möglichst effizient zu tunen. Sie hat weiterhin wahnsinnig viele Kerne ('Hubraum') und massiv viel Speicher. Wie kann man da empfehlen eine RTX3070 wäre da die bessere Wahl? Lass es einfach. Danke.
> 
> Jo verstehe, ich hatte es vorhin dann auch nochmal konkretisiert. Man tunt natürlich Spannung und Takt und guckt wo man wattmäßig rauskommt. Würde ich so machen und hatte ich bei der RTX3080 auch so gemacht.


Wenn du sagst das dir 300 Watt zu viel sind hast du die falsche Karte gekauft ganz einfach. Denn die Karte wird das auch mit UV locker ziehen. lol wenn man seinen falschkauf rechtfertigen muss. . vielleicht solltest du dann in einen privaten discord oder forum wenn dich das stört.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (6. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> WOW
> 
> MF is ja rappelvoll mir 30er Karten
> 
> nice!


Jup wobei die magische Grenze langsam überschritten wird


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Jo verstehe, ich hatte es vorhin dann auch nochmal konkretisiert. Man tunt natürlich Spannung und Takt und guckt wo man wattmäßig rauskommt. Würde ich so machen und hatte ich bei der RTX3080 auch so gemacht.


Bei deiner Auflösung fährst du sehr gut mit den 800mv  in aller Regel, damit kriegt man die Karten dann auch recht gut gezähmt.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Wenn du sagst das dir 300 Watt zu viel sind hast du die falsche Karte gekauft ganz einfach. Denn die Karte wird das auch mit UV locker ziehen.


Ich werde die Karte undervolten und mal gucken wo sie landet. Solange sie effizienter als @stock wird ist es ja okay. Wenn sie dann 300W zieht wird das schon passen. Ich spiele sowieso in VR und da sind die FPS festgenagelt, von daher würde die Karte dort nie auf 100% Auslastung rennen. Dennoch brauche ich den Headroom, damit die Bildrate stabil bleibt und Speicher brauche ich auch mehr als 10GB, wegen der hohen Auflösung und da ich Simulationen mit hochauflösenden Texturen spiele.



Uhtred7 schrieb:


> lol wenn man seinen falschkauf rechtfertigen muss. . vielleicht solltest du dann in einen privaten discord oder forum wenn dich das stört.


Nein, so toxische Leute wie du gehören hier einfach nicht her.

Vielleicht bist du neu und bist einfach wirklich so drauf oder das ist einfach mal wieder ein altbekannter Zweit/Multi-Account, von jemandem, der typischerweise zu jedem Hardwarerelease aus seinem Loch gekrochen kommt.

Mich wundert hier im Forum nichts mehr. Bei den Leuten, wo man am öftesten aneckt, guckt man ins Profil und stellt fest, dass der Account vor weniger als einer Woche erstellt wurde und bereits 150 Beiträge hat. In der Regel folgt der Bann sowieso ein paar Tage/Wochen später. Läuft immer so.

Hoffe du bist nicht so einer.

Aber mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen - bewege mich hier eh wieder auf zu dünnem Eis.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich werde die Karte undervolten und mal gucken wo sie landet. Solange sie effizienter als @stock wird ist es ja okay. Wenn sie dann 300W zieht wird das schon passen. Ich spiele sowieso in VR und da sind die FPS festgenagelt, von daher würde die Karte dort nie auf 100% Auslastung rennen. Dennoch brauche ich den Headroom, damit die Bildrate stabil bleibt und Speicher brauche ich auch mehr als 10GB, wegen der hohen Auflösung und da ich Simulationen mit hochauflösenden Texturen spiele.
> 
> 
> Nein, so toxische Leute wie du gehören hier einfach nicht her.
> ...


Ich weis nicht, was dein Problem ist. Du sagst 300 Watt sind dir zu viel, kaufst eine Karte die 350W Stock zieht das auch mit Undervolting. Nur weil in einem spiel das die Shader nicht auslastet die Karte 250 watt verbraucht mit 0.800mv. Heißt das nicht das dass für jedes spiel gilt! Willst du bei 250 Watt sein in jedem spiel mit der 3090? Das ist unmöglich. So einfach ist das.

Deswegen sagte ich das mit der 3070 da die nur 220 braucht und mit Undervolting 180-200.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

@Uhtred7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



285W @ 0,850V bei der Asus TUF 3090.

Ich schätze auf 0,800V würde ich wohl runtergehen.
260W sollten da realistisch sein.



Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich das mit der 3070 da die nur 220 braucht und mit Undervolting 180-200.



Die RTX3070 hat nur 8GB und vielleicht 40% Mehrleistung zu meiner GTX1080 mit Powerlimit-Mod.
Die RTX3090 ist etwa 2,3x so schnell und hat 3x so viel Speicher.

Ich find sie geil und will sie haben, so what? Bestellt zur UVP und als FE.
Geilen Wasserblock drauf und gut ist.

Wenn's danach ginge hätte ich die RTX3080 behalten können, die ich eine Woche nach Release für 699€ hier hatte.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Da kann man ja gegen eine Wand reden. Mach nur wirst eh sehen was ich meine.

Ralle ist mit 850 in metro bei 360 watt . mit 0.800 bist du locker bei 300. nur ein beispiel. Aber ja wand halt .

Finde geil wie sich leute sowas teures kaufen und dann nicht mal zufrieden sind damit muss das und das noch gemacht werden und trotzdem wird das ziel nicht erreicht.

du glaubst halt auch das wenn du in einem spiel die 290 watt hast das das auf alle anderen zutrifft. lmao

port royal ja geiles spiel kann nicht mal die karte auslasten.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

In QHD kann man auf 260 kommen mit einer TUF bei 800mv, die Founders schafft das normalerweise nicht. Da liegst du so bei 280-320 Watt etwa.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ja, muss ich dann gucken. Kommt ja wie gesagt eh noch ein Wasserblock drauf. Die RTX3080 hatte bei mir im HeavenBenchmark (ja, ist älter) 230W @ 812mV. Wenn ich bei der RTX3090 im gleichen Szenario auf ~290-300W komme wäre ich zufrieden und das würde sich dann auch mit der Mehrleistung decken, die eine RTX3090 bietet, zumal der Speicher ja auch ne Menge verbraucht - 60W gehen ja allein für die 24GB drauf.

Wird schon passen.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

ah jetzt sind 300 watt wieder okay.......vor 3-4 posts noch nicht. interessant^^


----------



## NuVirus (6. Dezember 2020)

was denkt ihr eigl, was hat man bei ner 3080 oder 6800xt für reale Vorteile bei ner Custom Wakü neben besseren Temps?

Bin am überlegen auf ne teure Full Custom zu wechseln mit ca. 3 360er Radiatoren inkl. CPU Kühlung.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja, muss ich dann gucken. Kommt ja wie gesagt eh noch ein Wasserblock drauf. Die RTX3080 hatte bei mir im HeavenBenchmark (ja, ist älter) 230W @ 812mV. Wenn ich bei der RTX3090 im gleichen Szenario auf ~290-300W komme wäre ich zufrieden und das würde sich dann auch mit der Mehrleistung decken, die eine RTX3090 bietet, zumal der Speicher ja auch ne Menge verbraucht - 60W gehen ja allein für die 24GB drauf.
> 
> Wird schon passen.


Mit einem Wasserblock sieht die Welt wieder anders aus, wenn du die Wandler der Founder kühl halten kannst dann liefert die Spitzenwerte bei der Effizenz


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> ah jetzt sind 300 watt wieder okay.......vor 3-4 posts noch nicht. interessant^^


Sind ja schon 50W weniger als @stock und damit bereits effizienter.

Naja, +35W zur RTX3080 durch den Speicher, dann sind wir schon auf 260W und dann wahrscheinlich nochmal 40W durch die zusätzlichen Kerne, wären dann grob 300W. Klar wäre das optimiert. Besser als 320-360W jedenfalls.

Ist dann halt so.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit einem Wasserblock sieht die Welt wieder anders aus, wenn du die Wandler der Founder kühl halten kannst dann liefert die Spitzenwerte bei der Effizenz


Hab diesen bestellt:


			https://www.alphacool.com/shop/grafikkarten-wasserkuehler/nvidia-fullsize/28006/alphacool-eisblock-aurora-acryl-gpx-n-rtx-3090-founders-edition-mit-backplate


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> was denkt ihr eigl, was hat man bei ner 3080 oder 6800xt für reale Vorteile bei ner Custom Wakü neben besseren Temps?
> 
> Bin am überlegen auf ne teure Full Custom zu wechseln mit ca. 3 360er Radiatoren inkl. CPU Kühlung.


Takt und Effizenz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Finde geil wie sich leute sowas teures kaufen und dann nicht mal zufrieden sind damit muss das und das noch gemacht werden und trotzdem wird das ziel nicht erreicht.



Warum so toxisch?
Man informiert sich, die 3000er Karten verbrauchen nun mal mehr als die 2000er.
Ich für meinen Teil finde die Suprim X Karte super, es ist aber auch so dass ich meine Hardware immer tweake. Der Kühler bleibt dieses mal drauf, der hat viel Potenzial (die 2080 Ti bekam einen Accelero Extreme IV ab). Undervolten ist bei mir eigentlich pflicht, man holt da etwas mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch raus, warum also nicht?

Solch Foren wie das hier existieren doch nur wegen Menschen die ihre Hardware tweaken wollen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das korrekt ausgelesen wird?



Denke schon dass ordnetlich ausgelesen wird.
Hier zeige 2 Programme die gleichen Verbrauch an:


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Dezember 2020)

Grundsätzlich find ich's auch geil zu sehen, wie meine 3080 teilweise zwischen 170 und 230 Watt schwankt, selbst mit testweise sehr hohen Grafiksettings(nicht auf 100 fps optimiert).
Temps dabei ziemlich kühl. Manchmal um 30-40 Grad C° bei 22 Grad C° Wohnzimmertemp. Aber immer unter 50 Grad.

Ich meine, bei den ganzen Vorberichten und daraus resultierendem Spott von diversen, einzelnen AMD-Freunden zum nächsten "Thermi" und selber drauf seelisch vorbereitet, dass die Karte praktisch fast immer 350+ Watt zieht, mit dabei ordentlicher Leistung, ist das was ich jetzt zu Beginn in echt im Zockbetrieb gesehen habe, dagegen die reinste Freude.
Vor allem bei der Leistung.

Also meine Erwartung an die 3080 als "WQHD-higher fps Karte", wofür ich sie mir geholt habe, sind voll erfüllt und dazu Richtung besserer technischen Daten bezüglich Verbrauch/Temps deutlich übertroffen, im positiven Sinne. 

Allen Unkenrufen zum trotz, die mir im Vorfeld die 3080 schlecht reden wollten, als zu schlecht, zu heiss, zu viel Watt, zu wenig Speicher.

Ich sitze die ganze Zeit nur mit einem glücklichen Grinsen vor dem PC, wenn ich an den Einstellungen für Spiele tüftel. 

Mag vielleicht auch ein Stück weit an dem tollen Kühler meiner 3080 TUF OC liegen, und dem eh schon geringeren Verbrauch, zur 3090 Version.
Hab dabei endlich so einigermaßen die Basisleistung für WQHD, die ich haben wollte.

Die 3080 TUF OC mag ich jetzt schon bereits mehr, als meine vorige 1080Ti Strix OC und die hab ich schon geliebt!

Dachte anfänglich, "was geht ab?", bei den Temps bereits bei 65% Lüfterdrehzahl und nix herauszuhören aus dem PC !?
Dann mit Kopfhörer auf, im Zockbetrieb, mit einem lachenden Achselzucken die Drehzahl bis 80/85% hoch gezogen, ohne dass es mich stört, aus dem geschlossenen Case ?

Easy ! Geiler shice.  

Die reinste Freude, die Karte.

Kam bisher auch problemlos mit dem 650Watt Gold Straight Power BeQuiet aus.
Werd' aber trotzdem noch mein 850W einbauen, was hier rumfliegt, auch wenn ich bisher keine Abschaltung hatte.
Hab ja aber auch lediglich einen Stromspar 8Kerner 9900k laufen, in entspannten Settings. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wollte nur mal eine Liebeserklärung an meine 3080 TUF OC Ampere abgeben, da die besser, als erwartet für mich ist und mein "System 2025" komplettiert.

Mehr Spielescreenshots von tollen Settings in Spielen, bei kühlen Temps + verhältnismäßig geringem Verbrauch(für eine 3080) erspar ich euch, da ich in dieser Richtung eh noch meine eigenen speziellen Ansichten hab, aber ich hab schon gemerkt  dass der Uhtred ja auch ganz ordentlich postet. Dann brauch ich das ja nich mehr. 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß @ all, die schon ihre neue Karte(was und welche Firma auch immer) haben. Have fun ! 

PS: Schönen Nikolaustag auch @ all ! Futtert reichlich Leckereien und lasst es euch gut gehen.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Warum so toxisch?
> Man informiert sich, die 3000er Karten verbrauchen nun mal mehr als die 2000er.
> Ich für meinen Teil finde die Suprim X Karte super, es ist aber auch so dass ich meine Hardware immer tweake. Der Kühler bleibt dieses mal drauf, der hat viel Potenzial (die 2080 Ti bekam einen Accelero Extreme IV ab). Undervolten ist bei mir eigentlich pflicht, man holt da etwas mehr Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch raus, warum also nicht?
> 
> Solch Foren wie das hier existieren doch nur wegen Menschen die ihre Hardware tweaken wollen.


Ich bin nicht toxisch aber wer mir dann die worte im mund umdreht, er sagt klipp und klar 300 watt wären mir zu viel. Ich sagte doch nur das die 3090 schwer unter 300 watt bleiben wird egal wie viel du undervoltest.   Ich knalle selbst mit nur der 3080 mit 800mv an die 300 watt Marke in einem Metro.

3 posts später 280-300 watt sind okay
sorry aber da komme ich mir getrollt vor.

Generell sagen kann man es gibt nicht DIE Einstellung ! ABER mehrere Profile je nach spiel so mache ich es.


----------



## Duvar (6. Dezember 2020)

Leute solange ihr net @ 4k und sehr hohen Settings bei einem fordernden Game eure Karten laufen lässt, könnt ihr eine 3090 auch unter 300W bekommen mit UV, erst recht wenn deady sie unter Wasser setzt, das senkt den Verbrauch nochmal merklich. Ist ne Hammer Karte die 3090, aber halt ein extremer Schluckspecht wenn man sie richtig ausfahren will^^ Die Sache ist nur, selbst mit nem stärkeren UV ist sie @ 4k oben in den Charts.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> WOW
> 
> MF is ja rappelvoll mir 30er Karten
> 
> nice!


Viel zu teuer alle.
Die 60Tis für 580€, die 70er sind für 700€ drin, eine 80er für 1000€ und die 90er für ca 1800€.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (6. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wollte nur mal eine Liebeserklärung an meine 3080 TUF OC Ampere abgeben, da die besser, als erwartet für mich ist und mein "System 2025" komplettiert.


Ja die GPU passt für die nächsten Jahre. Meine 3080 TUF OC unter Wasser ist auch sehr nice muss ich sagen. Bin da soweit Happy. Ein Problem ist derzeit noch die CPU. Kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute solange ihr net @ 4k und sehr hohen Settings bei einem fordernden Game eure Karten laufen lässt, könnt ihr eine 3090 auch unter 300W bekommen mit UV, erst recht wenn deady sie unter Wasser setzt, das senkt den Verbrauch nochmal merklich. Ist ne Hammer Karte die 3090, aber halt ein extremer Schluckspecht wenn man sie richtig ausfahren will^^ Die Sache ist nur, selbst mit nem stärkeren UV ist sie @ 4k oben in den Charts.


Auch in 1440p. Ich weiß nicht woher der Unsinn kommt das die Karten nur in 4k gut sind. Vielelicht, weil viele ins Cpu limit laufen in 1440p. Mache ich andauernd auch mit zen 3 aber das liegt an meinen exotischen spielen .
wahnsinn die Karten sind fast alle weg bei mf für über 1k. hätten sie hwluxx benutzt hätten die 200€ gespart.


----------



## Duvar (6. Dezember 2020)

Es ging um den Verbrauch. Habe nicht gesagt das die Karte nur in 4k gut ist. 
Fällst bei immer mehr Leuten negativ auf mit deinem Verhalten, denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Warum weil ich meine Meinung nicht ändere nach 2 Posts? weil ich nicht 1o80€ für eine 3080 berappe, obwohl man sie viel billiger haben kann?


----------



## RtZk (6. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Takt und Effizenz.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei dieser Screen für sich alleinstehend mal so gar nichts aussagt^^.
Die IPC ist bei RDNA2 deutlich niedriger als Ampere.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (6. Dezember 2020)

Weiß einer ob es von der 3060Ti auch weiße Modelle gibt?


----------



## cimenTo (6. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob es von der 3060Ti auch weiße Modelle gibt?



KFA2 hat wie es aussieht eine, aber noch nirgends erhältlich.





__





						KFA2 GeForce RTX™ 3060 Ti EX White (1-Click OC) - GeForce RTX™ 3060 Ti Series - GeForce RTX™ 30 Series - Graphics Card
					

<div id="featurebullets_feature_div" class="feature" data-feature-name="featurebullets"> <div id="feature-bullets" class="a-section a-spacing-medium a-spacing-top-small"> <ul class="a-vertical a-spacing-none"> <li><span class="a-list-item">2nd Gen Ray




					www.kfa2.com
				




Gibt ansonsten aktuell nur von der 3070 was.
Die Gigabyte Vision und Zotac Twin Edge in Weiß.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (6. Dezember 2020)

Danke, dann muss ich nur noch auf gescheite Preise warten...


----------



## OmasHighendPC (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Warum weil ich meine Meinung nicht ändere nach 2 Posts? weil ich nicht 1o80€ für eine 3080 berappe, obwohl man sie viel billiger haben kann?


nein, damit hat es nichts zu tun; aber vielleicht kommst Du ja selber irgendwann mal drauf


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> nein, damit hat es nichts zu tun; aber vielleicht kommst Du ja selber irgendwann mal drauf


is klar.

Was wäre eigentlich bei ampere rausgekommen wenn die nicht so viele tranistorenfläche für rt perf reingebuttert hätten wie amd? die brauchen ja fast 1 ghz mehr um mitzuhalten  und können rt gar nicht


----------



## Duvar (6. Dezember 2020)

Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Eagle OC 8 GB GDDR6 Retail
					

Modell: Eagle OC | Chip: GeForce RTX 3060 Ti | Codename: Ampere, GA-104-202-A1 | Fertigung: 8 nm | Speichergröße: 8 GB | Speichertyp: GDDR6 | Speichertakt: 1750 MHz | Speicher Anbindung: 256 bit | ShaderEinheiten: 4864 | ROPs: 80 | TMUs: 152 | Raytracing Cores: 38 | Tensor Cores: 152 |...




					www.equippr.de
				




479€ // 80€+ ggü der UVP.


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Dezember 2020)

@Uhtred7 

Wobei ich persönlich sagen muss, ich bin froh das AMD mithalten kann.
Ich will die Wahl zwischen AMD & Nvidia haben. Gut, ich und meine Frau haben uns mit zwei 3090 eingedeckt, dennoch ist es schön dass man die Wahl hat.


----------



## Lokus0001 (6. Dezember 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> @Lokus0001 Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wird deine 3080 mit deinem 600w Netzteil laufen. Bau die Karte einfach ein und probiere es. Es kann nichts kaputt gehen. Im schlimmsten Fall schaltet das Netzteil einfach ab. Wenn das passiert dann melde dich nochmal. Melde dich auch wenn's gut läuft, das ist dann ein nützlicher Hinweis für andere Nutzer mit dem gleichen Netzteil.



Kurze Rückmeldung:
Habe sie heute eingebaut und gerade einmal ein paar Spiele angespielt. RDR2, Doom Eternal und Jedi Fallen Order laufen gut mit maximalen Einstellungen. Habe aber immer nur 1-5min gespielt. Wolfenstein Youngblood hatte komische Artefakte (deutlich sichtbare horizontale Risse). 
Mein 600W-Netzteil spielt also mit, besser wird es sich aber mit dem 850W anfühlen, was hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen kommt.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> @Uhtred7
> 
> Wobei ich persönlich sagen muss, ich bin froh das AMD mithalten kann.
> Ich will die Wahl zwischen AMD & Nvidia haben. Gut, ich und meine Frau haben uns mit zwei 3090 eingedeckt, dennoch ist es schön dass man die Wahl hat.


Bessere preise ja aber nichts da das war mal. wenigstens müssen sie sich zu hopper wieder anstrengen nich wie bei turing.....


----------



## deady1000 (6. Dezember 2020)

Lokus0001 schrieb:


> Wolfenstein Youngblood hatte komische Artefakte (deutlich sichtbare horizontale Risse).


Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich nicht am Netzteil.


----------



## Spinal (6. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> Warum weil ich meine Meinung nicht ändere nach 2 Posts? weil ich nicht 1o80€ für eine 3080 berappe, obwohl man sie viel billiger haben kann?



Weil Selbstreflektion ein wichtiger Teil der persönlichen Entwicklung ist. Wie @OmasHighendPC schon sagte, vielleicht kommst du ja mal selber irgendwann darauf.


----------



## Uhtred7 (6. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Weil Selbstreflektion ein wichtiger Teil der persönlichen Entwicklung ist. Wie @OmasHighendPC schon sagte, vielleicht kommst du ja mal selber irgendwann darauf.


wenn interessiert das. omg


----------



## DaPopCOH (6. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gestern hat meine Strix das 1200W Straight Power 11 Platinum endgültig bezwungen. Man hört nur noch das Relais knacken
> Mit dem alten Netzteil geht der Rechner zumindest an. Mal gucken wie Express der Express-Austausch bei be Quiet ist ^^


Wie hast du das geschafft??


----------



## Duvar (6. Dezember 2020)

479€ solider Kühler.









						Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Gaming OC Pro 8 GB GDDR6 Retail
					

Modell: Gaming OC Pro | Chip: GeForce RTX 3060 Ti | Codename: Ampere, GA-104-202-A1 | Fertigung: 8 nm | Speichergröße: 8 GB | Speichertyp: GDDR6 | Speichertakt: 1750 MHz | Speicher Anbindung: 256 bit | ShaderEinheiten: 4864 | ROPs: 80 | TMUs: 152 | Raytracing Cores: 38 | Tensor Cores: 152 |...




					www.equippr.de


----------



## RNG_AGESA (6. Dezember 2020)

Mir bereitet AM5 schon jetzt Kopfschmerzen. Hätte gerne kompletten Unterbau von einem einzigen Vendor verbaut. Wegen RGB und so.. generell nur so wenige Hintergrundprozesse wie nur nötig. 1x. nicht 2x
ASUS kann unerwartet GPU, Mobos erhalten Updates teilweise erst nach 2 Monaten Verspätung.
GIGABYTE bietet instant Updates für Mobos, sieht aber kein Land bei GPUs.
MSI müllt das ins Startmenü mit iwelchen Diensten voll, inkl Abhängigkeiten untereinander. So bremst iCUE, DragonCenter etcpp jedes System zuverlässig aus. GPU sind aber super.


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. Dezember 2020)

*Wie UV man richtig?*


Gestern finde ich noch diese Anleitung hier:
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/764106847434833940/772828974627553310/How_To_Undervolt_RTX_Cards_V1_beta1.pdf 


Normal mach ich das so dass ich den Punkt der Wunschspannung auf Wunsch-MHZ siehe ..
Alle Punkte rechts davon runter ziehen und apply drücken-thats it.

_Offensichtlicher Unterschied: die eine Kurve *links vom Punkt* ist etwas steiler als die der anderen Methode._
Was ist richtig?


----------



## Jannes23 (6. Dezember 2020)

Mal eine Frage zu den 12-Pin-Steckern der Founders-Edition.
Ich habe eine 3070 FE. Bei dem dort beigelegten Adapter sind nur 6 der 12 Pins belegt.
Von be quiet! habe ich mir ein separates Kabel zukommen lassen, um dem optisch unschönen Adapter aus dem Weg zu gehen. Bei diesem Kabel von be quiet! sind nun aber alle 12 Pins im Stecker belegt. Das verwundert mich etwas. Dies ist doch eigentlich nur bei der 3080 und 3090 der Fall. Bietet be quiet! hier verschiedene Kabel für die 3070 und die 3080/3090 an und ich habe nur versehentlich das Falsche erhalten?


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> Wie hast du das geschafft??


Wenn ich das wüsste 

Das Netzteil ist gerade mal etwas über ein Monat alt und ich habe die 3 8-Pin Anschlüsse auf 3 Y-Kabel aufgeteilt. Mehr kann ich nicht machen. Jetzt hoffe ich mal dass der Express-Austausch von Be Quiet wirklich Express ist ^^


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn ich das wüsste
> 
> Das Netzteil ist gerade mal etwas über ein Monat alt und ich habe die 3 8-Pin Anschlüsse auf 3 Y-Kabel aufgeteilt. Mehr kann ich nicht machen. Jetzt hoffe ich mal dass der Express-Austausch von Be Quiet wirklich Express ist ^^


Nicht dass du es gemacht hast, aber sowas ist der Grund warum ich deutlich davon abrate die Karten deutlich im Powerlimit abzusenken. Die Lastschwankungen im ms Bereich tun der Hardware nicht gut.


----------



## KaterTom (6. Dezember 2020)

Das wird noch eine endlose Geschichte mit den 30XX und den Netzteilen. Aber bei mir hat die nun endlich ein happy End gefunden.  Mein neues Seasonic Focus GX 850 funktioniert anstandslos sogar mit 110% Powerlimit und OC mit meiner 3090!
@amer_der_erste Ich bevorzuge die Methode in der verlinkten Anleitung. Die andere Methode mit dem steilen Anstieg der Kurve links vom gewünschten Punkt hat den Nachteil, dass der Takt stärker abfällt wenn der Takt vom Wunschpunkt nicht gehalten werden kann. Aber das alles bedarf noch gründlicher Tests mit verschiedenen Spielen und Einstellungen über eine längere Zeit. Also nicht blos 5 min spielen oder mal schnell ein Benchmark.
Ich kann z.B. mit meinem sparsameren Profil mit 875mV einen offset von 105MHz  = 1875/1890MHz Takt nutzen, während ich beim Performance Profil mit 925mV nur ein offset von 75MHz = 1935/1950MHz stabil nutzen kann.


----------



## cimenTo (6. Dezember 2020)

Jannes23 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den 12-Pin-Steckern der Founders-Edition.
> Ich habe eine 3070 FE. Bei dem dort beigelegten Adapter sind nur 6 der 12 Pins belegt.
> Von be quiet! habe ich mir ein separates Kabel zukommen lassen, um dem optisch unschönen Adapter aus dem Weg zu gehen. Bei diesem Kabel von be quiet! sind nun aber alle 12 Pins im Stecker belegt. Das verwundert mich etwas. Dies ist doch eigentlich nur bei der 3080 und 3090 der Fall. Bietet be quiet! hier verschiedene Kabel für die 3070 und die 3080/3090 an und ich habe nur versehentlich das Falsche erhalten?



Ist bei mir auch. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber es könnte vielleicht sein, dass die volle Pin Belegung für die 3080 und 3090 gilt, da sie etwas mehr Strom aufnehmen als die 3070 und deren originaler Adapter doch 12Pin zu 2x8Pin hat. Wäre wahrscheinlich kostenaufwendiger seperate Kabel zu fertigen, anstatt eins mit voller Belegung. Letzten Endes funktioniert das Kabel dann bei allen Modellen.


----------



## pietcux (6. Dezember 2020)

Jannes23 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den 12-Pin-Steckern der Founders-Edition.
> Ich habe eine 3070 FE. Bei dem dort beigelegten Adapter sind nur 6 der 12 Pins belegt.
> Von be quiet! habe ich mir ein separates Kabel zukommen lassen, um dem optisch unschönen Adapter aus dem Weg zu gehen. Bei diesem Kabel von be quiet! sind nun aber alle 12 Pins im Stecker belegt. Das verwundert mich etwas. Dies ist doch eigentlich nur bei der 3080 und 3090 der Fall. Bietet be quiet! hier verschiedene Kabel für die 3070 und die 3080/3090 an und ich habe nur versehentlich das Falsche erhalten?


Da an dem Netzteil auch 3080er bzw 3090er laufen können müssen, macht es schon Sinn wenn BeQiet nur eine solche Kabelvariante mitcKomplettbestückung anbietet. Und durch die größere Menge von nur einem Teil wird es pro Stück auch noch billiger. Die Lagerhaltung wird auch noch einfacher.


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nicht dass du es gemacht hast, aber sowas ist der Grund warum ich deutlich davon abrate die Karten deutlich im Powerlimit abzusenken. Die Lastschwankungen im ms Bereich tun der Hardware nicht gut.


Ich habe das genaue Gegenteil gemacht. Die Karte durfte frei atmen bei 480W Power Limit.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Dezember 2020)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht,auch  hier wird wohl weniger die Gesamtlast als die hohen Schwankungen ärger gemacht haben. Die Leistungsaufnahme und vor allem das Powergating der Karten ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## blautemple (6. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hab ich mir fast gedacht,auch  hier wird wohl weniger die Gesamtlast als die hohen Schwankungen ärger gemacht haben. Die Leistungsaufnahme und vor allem das Powergating der Karten ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


Am Ende ist es mir egal was da verantwortlich war. Das Netzteil muss es ab können.


----------



## Spinal (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde die Fehlerbeschreibung seltsam. Der Computer ist ja nicht ausgegangen, sondern das Netzteil nach einem normalen runterfahren nicht mehr angegangen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass das Netzteil defekt ist. Und wenn, dann vermutlich nicht wegen der 3090.

Ist das Netzteil schon weg? Sonst probiere es doch nochmal?
Mein DPP 650 hat nach dem ersten Abschalten auch ein paar Minuten gebraucht, bis es wieder anging.

Auf der anderen Seite, nach so einem Erlebnis traut man dem Netzteil nicht mehr. . .


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es mir egal was da verantwortlich war. Das Netzteil muss es ab können.


Stimmt schon.


----------



## Richu006 (7. Dezember 2020)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, welcher eine 3090 strix gekauft hat für maximale performance, ungeachtet des Stromverbrauchs? Jeder hier ist am UV en (sogar mit Wasserblöcken), während ich einfach mal das Power Limit auf maximum von 480 Watt anhebe, und mich freue, wenn die Karte möglichst überall mit 2000mhz+ taktet 

Geht es euch echt um den Strom? 
Ich kann verstehen wenn man temp. Probleme hat, das man dann versuch es mit UV etwas zu dämpfen.
Aber ein Wasserblock drauf und dann die Karte versuchen unter 300 watt zu halten? Wieso? 

Meine strix wird auch keine 50 grad mit 480 watt. 
Klar die Stromrechnung wird etwas grösser. Aber wenn ich stromsparen möchte, würde ich nen Monitor mit geringerer Auflösung kaufen und eine gpu die weniger strom frisst!

Sorry ich will niemanden angreifen. Aver ich verstehe gerade die Motivation hinter so etwas nicht ganz, vielleicht klärt mich einer kurz auf?


----------



## blautemple (7. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich finde die Fehlerbeschreibung seltsam. Der Computer ist ja nicht ausgegangen, sondern das Netzteil nach einem normalen runterfahren nicht mehr angegangen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass das Netzteil defekt ist. Und wenn, dann vermutlich nicht wegen der 3090.
> 
> Ist das Netzteil schon weg? Sonst probiere es doch nochmal?
> ...


Was es war kann ich nicht wissen. Tatsache ist aber dass das Netzteil tot ist.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Sorry ich will niemanden angreifen. Aver ich verstehe gerade die Motivation hinter so etwas nicht ganz, vielleicht klärt mich einer kurz auf?


In einem kleinen Büro heizen 500W den Raum ganz schön auf 
Da sind 300 bis 350W schon deutlich handzahmer.


----------



## Richu006 (7. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> In einem kleinen Büro heizen 500W den Raum ganz schön auf
> Da sind 300 bis 350W schon deutlich handzahmer.


Umso besser  kann man die Heizung zudrehen und durch sparende Heizungskosten ein Teil der höheren Stromrechnung wieder einsparen xD

Nee das stimmt. Mein PC steht auch in einem kleinen Zimmer. Und wenn ich Türe und Fenster alles schlisse wirds schon kuschlig warm. Aber im Winter kurz 5 min Lüften, dann kann man wieder 2h zocken 
Oder ich lasse meist einfach die Zimmertür offen, dann ists nicht so schlimm (verteilt die Wärme dann wohl in der Wohnung)

Und ja ich habe die Heizung ausgeschalten wenn der Rechner läuft 

Im Sommer ists eher ein Problem. Da öffne ich jeweils abends und morgens das Fenster und sonst nutze ich Ventilatoren um etwas die Wohnungsluft umzuwälzen und mich zu kühlen xD.

Vielleicht gehe ich im Sommer dann aber auch Richtung 350 Watt zurück auf @ stock


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Dezember 2020)

Die Karte muss ja nicht immer volle Pulle laufen.
Soll ja auch V-Sync oder FPS Limiter geben aber ja, Ampere kann heizen wenn man es drauf anlegt aber das war auch schon bei Turing so und eine Radeon Seven war auch kein Kostverächter.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Dezember 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du 300W haben bei Vollauslastung.
> Bei Vollast und 0,850 Volt hat meine 3090 360W bei einen Takt von 1,9 GHZ. Habe da Metro Exodus genommen, 4K und alles nach rechts inkl. RT und DLSS. Das haut ganz schön rein.


Wenn du DLSS einschaltest, relativierst du dein Einfluss der UHD Auflösug deutlich. Teste mal nativ in UHD.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Meine strix wird auch keine 50 grad mit 480 watt.


Mit WaKü? Im vorab Test der PCGH erreicht deren 3090 Strix 75°C bei 480W Leistungsaufnahme und bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl.
Edit: Zum Rest deines Beitrags. Da nicht alle Karte ein so hohes Powerlimit haben, ist wahrscheinlich für viele das Ziel einen stabilen Takt (im Spannungslimit) zu erhalten. Was mehrere Vorteile mit sich bringt.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Karte muss ja nicht immer volle Pulle laufen.
> Soll ja auch V-Sync oder FPS Limiter geben


Das sehe ich auch so. Ich würde meine FPS wahrscheinlich auch auf 72 limitieren (halbe Refreshrate), wenn es das Gameplay nicht beeinträchtigt. Das spart Strom und glättet die Frametimes. In Spielen, wo es auf jedes Frame ankommt kann man ja laufen lassen, aber wo es keinen optischen Unterscheid macht und nur Wärme erzeugt, da kann man auch vom Gas gehen. Die 3090 sehe ich da eher als Karte mit großer Reserve, als eine Karte, die immer ballern muss.


----------



## Richu006 (7. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Mit WaKü? Im vorab Test der PCGH erreicht deren 3090 Strix 75°C bei 480W Leistungsaufnahme und bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl.
> Edit: Zum Rest deines Beitrags. Da nicht alle Karte ein so hohes Powerlimit haben, ist wahrscheinlich für viele das Ziel einen stabilen Takt (im Spannungslimit) zu erhalten. Was mehrere Vorteile mit sich bringt.


Ja mit WaKü.
Unter Luft war die Karte nicht auszuhalten. Die Lüfter drehten wie von einem Düsenjet. Unter Luft nusste ich die Karte auch auf 300 Watt drosseln. Wegen dem Lärm. 
Aber ja mein Gehäuse war auch nicht Gedacht für eine Luftgekühlte gpu. Jetzt unter Wasser, kann die mit ihren 480 Watt aber genüsslich werkeln. Trotzdem schön leise


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, welcher eine 3090 strix gekauft hat für maximale performance, ungeachtet des Stromverbrauchs? Jeder hier ist am UV en (sogar mit Wasserblöcken), während ich einfach mal das Power Limit auf maximum von 480 Watt anhebe, und mich freue, wenn die Karte möglichst überall mit 2000mhz+ taktet



Jeder hat andere Ansprüche.
Wenn ich die Karte Stock laufen lasse, ballert die auch 450W raus (wenn benötigt) bei 1975 MHZ (ohne mein zutun). Ich habe sie jetzt mal zum Testen auf 1,9 GHZ bei 0,875 Volt (Stock 1,050 Volt) undervoltet, das spart 120W (mal mehr, mal weniger je nach Game halt) und mit mehr Speicher Takt bin ich nicht schlechter als Stock unterwegs, die Karte ist leiser und das Case bleibt kühler.

Wenn für dich Max. Performance mehr zählt und alles andere zweitrangig oder egal, ist es doch schön.




Richu006 schrieb:


> Geht es euch echt um den Strom?
> Ich kann verstehen wenn man temp. Probleme hat, das man dann versuch es mit UV etwas zu dämpfen.
> Aber ein Wasserblock drauf und dann die Karte versuchen unter 300 watt zu halten? Wieso?



Nein, um Strom geht es mir nicht.
Die paar Stunden die Woche die ich zum zocken kommen, fallen da nicht weiter ins Gewicht. Ich tweake gerne, früher war es auf Maximale Leistung, komme was wolle, heute optimiere ich eher. Die MSI Suprim X hat eh schon so viel Leistung, da macht OC für mich persönlich wenig Sinn.




Richu006 schrieb:


> Meine strix wird auch keine 50 grad mit 480 watt.
> Klar die Stromrechnung wird etwas grösser. Aber wenn ich stromsparen möchte, würde ich nen Monitor mit geringerer Auflösung kaufen und eine gpu die weniger strom frisst!



50° bei 480 Watt?
Wakü? Mit Luft ist das nicht wirklich möglich, auch nicht mit 100% Lüfter. Zudem spielt der Monitor auch keine Rolle mehr, mit einem Full HD Monitor kann man dank DSR auch in den Genuss von 4K kommen und das ganze auch noch nachschärfen über den Treiber wenn man will.




Richu006 schrieb:


> Sorry ich will niemanden angreifen. Aver ich verstehe gerade die Motivation hinter so etwas nicht ganz, vielleicht klärt mich einer kurz auf?



Ich denke nicht dass sich da einer angegriffen fühlt.
Für mich ist es optimieren. Wie geschrieben, früher war ich auch so wie du. Max. Performance, egal wie laut, heute optimiere ich eher. Sprich, ich schau das ich auf der Stock Leistung bleibe oder etwas darüber liege, bei reduzierter V-Core, so bleibt alles schön leise und so kühl wie möglich.
Bei mir steht der Rechner im Schlafzimmer und wenn ich und meine Frau unterschiedliche Arbeitszeiten haben (aktuell kommt das öfter vor, da sie im Krankenhaus arbeitet und ich Schichtleiter bei einer Lebensmittel Firma bin) wollen wir uns nicht gegenseitig stören falls mal einer von uns zum zocken kommt.

Deshalb optimieren wir unsere Rechner so, dass die sehr leise sind, sie setzt dabei eher auf Wakü, ich auf Luftkühlung da ich viel zu oft die Grafikkarte wechsle (ist halt Hobby und wenn mir eine Karte doch nicht passt, bekommt die eben ein Freund / Arbeitskollege oder ein anderer bevor ich diese wieder zum Händler zurück schicke).


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Unter Luft war die Karte nicht auszuhalten. Die Lüfter drehten wie von einem Düsenjet. Unter Luft nusste ich die Karte auch auf 300 Watt drosseln. Wegen dem Lärm.
> Aber ja mein Gehäuse war auch nicht Gedacht für eine Luftgekühlte gpu.


Also ich mochte schon immer sehr gut belüftete Gehäuse, was mir jetzt scheinbar zu Gute kommt, da die 3080 recht kühl und entspannt läuft(alles luftgekühlt bei mir). Auch mit geschlossenem Glasseitendeckel.

Beim fertig machen meines "Systems 2025", mit auf/zu basteln, wegen dem 850W Netzteil, was ich noch reinmachen wollte(mittlerweile geschehen), hab ich auch noch gleich eine M.2 NVMe eingebaut, also die 970 EVO, da ich mir dachte, wenn ich da schon aufbastel, kann ich das gleich mit erledigen.

Bezüglich guter Belüftung is mir beim checken der Daten im Gegensatz zu meiner 860 evo Sata direkt aufgefallen, wie stark die Temperaturunterschiede doch sein können, im Gehäuse.
Is das eigentlich normal, dass so eine M.2 SSD direkt mal völlig neu, ohne jegliche Last 37 Grad C° warm wird ?

Ich hatte mir extra gedacht, ich baue sie nicht zwischen der 3080 und dem 9900k im oberen M.2 Steckplatz ein, da es dort doch ziemlich muckelig werden könnte, sondern im unteren Steckplatz, der auch einen tollen Passivkühler hat, von Asus, der da noch drauf sitzt.
Den oberen Steckplatz bei der GPU fänd' ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd, auch aufgrund was Ampere so saufen kann/darf .

Hab zum ersten Mal so eine M.2 eingebaut, weil ich meine neuesten Top Games darauf installieren wollte, damit ich kein Nachteil hab, mit meiner älteren Datengrab Sata SSD(4TB), da die ja doch ein klein wenig langsamer ist.

Hab mal so ein Benchmark mit dem Samsung Magician laufen lassen und mir sind gleich die harten Temp Unterschiede zwischen alter Sata SSD und der neuen M.2 aufgefallen.
Gibt's da evtl. ein Problem ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 37 Grad fand ich jetzt etwas viel.
Speed scheint ok zu sein, wie's aussieht. hatte auch bedenken, wegen der Einrichtung, über UEFI, ob ich da alles richtig gemacht hab. Scheint aber zu funzen. Is ja schon n Unterschied ... 560 MB/s, oder 3558 MB/s. 

Mit meiner 3080 + *jetzt 850Watt* BeQuiet Straight Power 11 zusammen is jetzt aber alles komplett, für mein aktuelles System, für längere Zeit ( "System 2025"  ).

edit:

Scheinbar musste ich mich erst mal an die höheren M.2 Temps gewöhnen. Hab noch mal n check gemacht, was keine Probleme zeigte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles gut. System 2025 fertig. 
(Jetzt inkl. 850W Netzteil für die 3080 und dazu noch ne extra Spiele M.2 SSD für einzelne Top Titel, wie CP77, damit alles ordentlich rennt.  )

PS: Toll was so alles mit nem ollen 2017er Intel Board geht.


----------



## RtZk (7. Dezember 2020)

Hier sieht man mal die UVP's der Herstellermodelle, interessant was die Händler daraus machen.





						EVGA - DE - Produkte - Grafikkarten - GeForce 30 Series Family - RTX 3080
					

EVGA North America's #1 NVIDIA partner.




					de.evga.com


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Dezember 2020)

@RtZk Darf man gar nicht drüber nachdenken, falls man so einen (Händler-)Preis aktuell bezahlt hat. Gibt nur Magenschmerzen.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hier sieht man mal die UVP's der Herstellermodelle, interessant was die Händler daraus machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist wohl ohne Steuern - Exc VAT


----------



## RtZk (7. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> das ist wohl ohne Steuern - Exc VAT



Korrekt.
Eine FTW3 Ultra, das 2. Beste Modell von EVGA, kostet in der Realität also 823€, was völlig normal wäre.
Für wie viele geht sie in der Realität über die Theke?
Das letzte Angebot lag laut Geizhals bei 1200€.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Dezember 2020)

hab meine Strix Bestellung noch für 835€ inkl Versand offen seit Releasetag, mal sehen ob die irgendwann kommt.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> hab meine Strix Bestellung noch für 835€ inkl Versand offen seit Releasetag, mal sehen ob die irgendwann kommt.


Einfach weiterlaufen lassen. Drücke dir die Daumen! Aktuell kann man sie für +200-250€ nur vorbestellen. Wenn du Pech hast, werden erstmal alle die bedient, die höhere Beträge zahlen würden und erst ganz zum Schluss bekommen die, die noch für Releasepreise bestellt haben. Aber man weiß ja nie.

Die 3090FE ging bei NBB gerade in den Versand nach Bestellung per Vorkasse.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Dezember 2020)

viel mehr würde es mich ärgern wenn ich noch gar keine 3080 hätte, für die Strix müsste ich mir auch nen neues NT holen da 3 PCIe aber das ist vll generell nicht verkehrt oder ich überrede nen Kumpel mit seinen E11 650W zu tauschen gegen kleinen Aufpreis ^^

Letzendlich wird es wahrscheinlich eh irgendwas werden mit min. 16GB VRAM


----------



## Richu006 (7. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also ich mochte schon immer sehr gut belüftete Gehäuse, was mir jetzt scheinbar zu Gute kommt, da die 3080 recht kühl und entspannt läuft(alles luftgekühlt bei mir). Auch mit geschlossenem Glasseitendeckel.
> 
> Beim fertig machen meines "Systems 2025", mit auf/zu basteln, wegen dem 850W Netzteil, was ich noch reinmachen wollte(mittlerweile geschehen), hab ich auch noch gleich eine M.2 NVMe eingebaut, also die 970 EVO, da ich mir dachte, wenn ich da schon aufbastel, kann ich das gleich mit erledigen.
> 
> ...


Bei mir ging beim Gehäuse Optik vor Leistung. Aber ich habe von Anfang an geplant ein externer MoRa reinzuhängen. Deshalb war die Luftkühlung der GPU etwas suboptimal, schon aus Platzgründen xD

Aber ja, waren zum Glück nur 14 Tage bis mein Wasserblock kam 

Jetzt bleibt alles ziemlich kühl.

Was die Temperaturen der SSD's angeht, würde sagen ist Normal.
Meine sind idle auch 40 und 45 grad je nach festplatte und Slot 

Bei dir mit der Luftkühlung und sicher besserem airflow im case, dürften 35 grad also hinkommen


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab mal so ein Benchmark mit dem Samsung Magician laufen lassen und mir sind gleich die harten Temp Unterschiede zwischen alter Sata SSD und der neuen M.2 aufgefallen.
> Gibt's da evtl. ein Problem ?
> Die 37 Grad fand ich jetzt etwas viel.


Anstatt auf irgendein undefiniertes Bauchgefühl zu hören, wäre es wohl besser Vergleichstests zu lesen und nach den Specs der Chips ausschau zu halten. Die 37°C müssten noch weit von der Temperatur entfernt sein, wo sich die SSD drosselt.


RtZk schrieb:


> Hier sieht man mal die UVP's der Herstellermodelle, interessant was die Händler daraus machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir hatten das Thema auch an anderer Stelle. Die Hersteller verkaufen zur Zeit selbst so teuer, dass Händler die UVP gar nicht einhalten könnten, ohne drauf zu legen.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Die 3090FE ging bei NBB gerade in den Versand nach Bestellung per Vorkasse.


Das ist ja ein Ding. Hatte einen Tag vor dir bestellt und mit KK bezahlt und noch keine Meldung zur Abholung erhalten.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Ding. Hatte einen Tag vor dir bestellt und mit KK bezahlt und noch keine Meldung zur Abholung erhalten.


Naja, zumindest, wie gesagt, kam heute die Email über Zahlungseingang und der Status hat sich online von 'bestellt' oder 'in Bearbeitung' oder so auf 'Status: Versandabwicklung' verändert. Versandt wurde da aber noch nichts, so wie ich das lese. Denke aber die Ware wird wohl zumindest in deren System verfügbar sein, sonst würden die den Status ja nicht einen Schritt weitersetzen.

Wird schon kommen. Bei dir dann auch vermutlich früher als bei mir.
Was steht denn online bei dir?

Hier nochmal der Vergleich, vorher und nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (7. Dezember 2020)

Einfach etwas gedulden, die ganzen Online Händler haben aktuell ein brutales Bestellaufkommen. So eine Situation wie jetzt gab es noch nie.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging beim Gehäuse Optik vor Leistung.



Die Bilder sehen echt toll aus. 
Gefällt mir sehr.

Kann das schon nachvollziehen, wenn jemand auf Wasserkühlung+Optik steht.
Will auch Wasserkühlung nicht schlecht reden, wenn ich sage, ich stehe auf Luftkühlung. Is halt so mein Ding.  Mag's einfach. Und wenn's geht trotzdem noch einigermaßen funktionell.

Kurz: Schönes Teil hast du da ! 

Und @Birdy84 : Ja, hast ja Recht.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Is das eigentlich normal, dass so eine M.2 SSD direkt mal völlig neu, ohne jegliche Last 37 Grad C° warm wird ?


Meine Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB idelt gern bei 55°C rum, da ich dort kaum Airflow habe und unter Last sicherlich auch mal deutlich mehr. Ich habe kein Problem damit. Bis 70°C seien da absolut *normal*. Habe von Leuten gelesen, die nicht selten Maximalwerte von 95°C erreichen. (Wahrscheinlich ohne Kühler.) Solange da ein Kühler drauf ist und die durchschnittliche Temperatur unter 65-70°C ist, würde ich mir keinen Stress machen.

37°C bei dir sind jedenfalls Pillepalle.

PS: Wichtige Daten sollte man generell auf einer HDD oder in der Cloud (zB verschlüsselt) sichern. NVME SSDs sind dazu da, brachiale Leistung zu erzielen. Für Datensicherung wären sie mir definitiv zu unsicher.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Dezember 2020)

Das beruhigt, Deady. Danke. 
Aber genug dazu, denn das is Birdy schon unangenehm aufgefallen(ja, zu Recht) von daher wieder lieber back to topic: Ampere. 

Aber danke.


----------



## Spinal (7. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Einfach etwas gedulden, die ganzen Online Händler haben aktuell ein brutales Bestellaufkommen. So eine Situation wie jetzt gab es noch nie.


Es bleibt spannend. Und wenn man das durch Widerstand teilt, dann bekommt man schon seine Ampere.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Es bleibt spannend. Und wenn man das durch Widerstand teilt, dann bekommt man schon seine Ampere.


Bestes Hardware-Wortspiel 2020.


----------



## Nobody2512 (7. Dezember 2020)

Meine Gigabyte RTX 3060 Ti Gaming OC Pro 8G kam heute an. Leider habe ich eine mit Spulenfiepen erwischt. Damit will ich nach der 1070 ti mit stärkerem Spulenfiepen eigentlich nicht mehr leben (habe mehrere Netzteile getestet, Board wurde getauscht aufgrund eines davon unabhängigen Defektes). Jetzt macht mir die aktuelle Verfügbarkeit jedoch etwas Sorgen. 
Haben eure Karten Spulenfiepen, oder habe ich einfach immer Pech?


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

@Nobody2512 Spulenfiepen bei wieviel FPS und in welchen Szenarien? Gibt da ja ne ganze Bandbreite.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (7. Dezember 2020)

Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Meine Gigabyte RTX 3060 Ti Gaming OC Pro 8G kam heute an. Leider habe ich eine mit Spulenfiepen erwischt. Damit will ich nach der 1070 ti mit stärkerem Spulenfiepen eigentlich nicht mehr leben (habe mehrere Netzteile getestet, Board wurde getauscht aufgrund eines davon unabhängigen Defektes). Jetzt macht mir die aktuelle Verfügbarkeit jedoch etwas Sorgen.
> Haben eure Karten Spulenfiepen, oder habe ich einfach immer Pech?


So wie ich das mitbekommen habe leiden so gut wie alle 3000er Karten an Spulefiepen, meine 3070er hatte das schon bei 70 Fps


----------



## OmasHighendPC (7. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe leiden so gut wie alle 3000er Karten an Spulefiepen, meine 3070er hatte das schon bei 70 Fps


meine nicht


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube die Gigabyte RTX3080 Ventus OC, die ich mal hier hatte, hatte auch leichtes Spulenfiepen. Aber meine KFA2 GTX1080 EXOC war mit dem Luftkühler deutlich schlimmer und meine GTX970 war nochmal ne ganze Nummer krasser.

Kommt immer ein bisschen drauf an. Glaube ein bisschen Spulenfiepen haste fast immer, erst recht, wenn ordentlich Last anliegt. FPS-Limit wirkt oft Wunder, wenn es erst bei >150FPS auftritt.


----------



## GladiusTi (7. Dezember 2020)

3060 Ti von Zotac ist heut angekommen. Eine leise Karte hatte ich sowieso nicht erwartet, aber out of the box ist die schon ein kleiner Föhn. Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve akzeptabel. Bekannter ist trotzdem zufrieden und für 411€ kann man nicht groß meckern, wenn man sich die aktuellen Preise ansieht.


----------



## pietcux (7. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe leiden so gut wie alle 3000er Karten an Spulefiepen, meine 3070er hatte das schon bei 70 Fps


Meine ASUS RTX3080 TUF OC fiept nicht an folgenden Netzteilen:
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 550Watt
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 750Watt
Corsair SF 750 Platinum


----------



## Richu006 (7. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe leiden so gut wie alle 3000er Karten an Spulefiepen, meine 3070er hatte das schon bei 70 Fps


Also meine 3090 Strix ist tatsächlich seit längerem mal wieder eine schön Leise Karte, ohne lautes fiepen. 

Hatte zuvor eine 1080TI Strix und eine 2080 TI Dual, jeweils alle Wassergekühlt und beide hatten hörbares Spulenfiepen (gestört hats mich allerdings nie gross).

Aber meine 3090 Strix, ist diesmal tatsächlich zu meiner Überraschung leiser, als meine letzten Karten, trotz mehr Stromvebrauch und mehr FPS. Sie hat ein leichtes fiepen, wenn man das Ohr in den Rechner hinein steckt. Aber sobald Gehäuse zu ist und ca. 1 Meter Abstand hört man nichts mehr. Und ja es gibt keine zu lauten Lüfter oder so, die Karte ist Wassergekühlt und man hört nix vom Rechner.

Hatte Wohl Glück.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. Dezember 2020)

Die 3090 Strix die ich für 1 Stunde (dann kam das Teil wieder weg) hatte schon bei 60 FPS Fiepen des Todes. Die MSI Suprim X hat erst ab 300 FPS fiepen und die Zotac Trinity meiner Frau hat bis jetzt noch nicht gar nicht gefiept, schätze da mal ab 500 FPS wird die anfangen zu fiepen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Dezember 2020)

Also ich hatte direkt zum Start sehr auf "Spulenfiepen/Rasseln" geachtet, da ich im Vorfeld in Tests davon gehört hatte und tatsächlich zu Beginn meiner ersten Tests, noch mit offenem Case sehr leises Spulenfiepen/Rasseln gehört, aber bin weil ich mir unsicher war auch noch mal extra 20-30cm an die Karte ran, mit dem Ohr und es waren tatsächlich elektronische Geräusche zu vernehmen.

Hatte aber auch verschiedene Sachen gehört zum Thema, dass es zu Beginn z.B. noch vermehrt auftreten könnte, auch wenn die Karte noch neu+kalt wäre. Angeblich verändert sich da evtl. auch noch was mit wärmeren Temperaturen und ausdehnen von Teilen usw. .

Keine Ahnung ob da was dran ist, dass die Teile bei Kälte eher zum Fiepen/Rasseln neigen.

Im Endeffekt war's mir auch egal und ich wollte die Karte erst mal weiter checken.
Scheinbar hatte ich ja Glück, überhaupt in der richtigen Minute zufällig online geschaut zu haben und meine 80TUF OC lagernd, sofort lieferbar(inkl. bekannter Aufpreise) zu sehen.
Da war ich grundsätzlich erst mal happy.
Es war auch nur sehr leise.

Mit der Zeit und vielen Tests hab ich ganz vergessen darauf zu achten und jetzt wo ich wieder davon lese, bezüglich Spulenfiepen, fällt mir auf, dass es scheinbar "verschwunden" ist.
Oder es liegt am mittlerweile geschlossenen Case, oder höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen, oder am Kopfhörer auf.

Muss heute Abend wenn ich Zeit finde die Seitenwand noch mal abnehmen und bei insgesamt leiseren Betrieb mal extra drauf achten und mit dem Ohr nah ran gehen.
Is mir aber schon lange nicht mehr aufgefallen.
Vielleicht musste sich da auch erst was einrappeln und es passt jetzt. 

Bin jetzt selber neugierig und werd nachher noch mal berichten, wie's genau ausschaut, bzw. sich anhört. 
(bin noch unterwegs gerade)

PS: Mittlerweile hab ich auch n stärkeres Netzteil drin und die beiden Kabel an GPU-Anschluss 1+3.
Vielleicht ändert das ja auch noch was.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Dezember 2020)

GUTE NACHRICHTEN:

Habe eine 3080 MSi SUPRiM erwischen können.. 

Die 3080 ZOTAC AMP HOLO werd ich abgeben und mir die leise und kühle MSI einbauen! 

Falls jemand noch eine möchte: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...x+3080+suprim+x+10g+gddr6x+grafikkarte+687979

*Ich freu' mich!*


----------



## cimenTo (7. Dezember 2020)

Fast 400€ über UVP. Welch eine gute Nachricht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Dezember 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Welch eine gute Nachricht.


Sorry aber was laberst du?
Wo gibt es die SUPRIM für 700€ *UVP?*


Eine gute Custom kostet nun mal 150-200 Euro mehr.
Der Rest ist nunmal Aufpreis für ein Produkt dass jeder will, kaum einer anzubieten hat und man noch early-adopter ist.   

Du musst sie ja nicht kaufen!


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> und man noch early-adopter ist


Nach 3 Monaten kann man mMn nicht mehr von Early Adopter sprechen. Das sind vielleicht die, die direkt zum Release bestellen und das Ding innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen im Rechner haben und dafür bereit waren, ein bisschen mehr zu zahlen. Das aktuell ist kein Early Adopting mehr, sondern Wucher und Wahnsinn.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Nach 3 Monaten kann man mMn nicht mehr von Early Adopter sprechen. Das sind vielleicht die, die direkt zum Release bestellen und das Ding innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen im Rechner haben und dafür bereit waren, ein bisschen mehr zu zahlen.



Ich habe schon von mehreren Usern erfahren, dass deren Day-one-Bestellung noch immer nicht eingetroffen ist ..


----------



## pietcux (7. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> GUTE NACHRICHTEN:
> 
> Habe eine 3080 MSi SUPRiM erwischen können..
> 
> ...


Na ja Grakabilliger können die sich nicht nennen.


----------



## DaPopCOH (7. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so. Ich würde meine FPS wahrscheinlich auch auf 72 limitieren (halbe Refreshrate), wenn es das Gameplay nicht beeinträchtigt. Das spart Strom und glättet die Frametimes. In Spielen, wo es auf jedes Frame ankommt kann man ja laufen lassen, aber wo es keinen optischen Unterscheid macht und nur Wärme erzeugt, da kann man auch vom Gas gehen. Die 3090 sehe ich da eher als Karte mit großer Reserve, als eine Karte, die immer ballern muss.


mäh.....lass ballern mein jung. ich kauf mir doch keine 1500-2000 euro karte, um sie dann künstlich zu beschneiden.
ebensowenig hol ich mir nen ferrari und fahr immer nur 50 damit , mit de rbegründung dass es sparsamer ist und ich ja trotzdem ans ziel komme ....
außerdem kann ich mir keine situation vorstellen in der ne höhere refresh rate nicht besser wäre.
"brauchen" ist doch nun wirklich  keine kategorie, wenn man hardware in dem preisbereich kauft.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Grakabilliger


Der war gut! (:

scalpernate.de
grkabilliger.de

und..   

Was solls!
Is' ma echt wurscht diesmal..
Ich glaube das wird sich laaaage nicht bessern..

Falls eine 3080Ti kommt wird die sowieso vom Preis her ein Wucht par exellence xD


----------



## DaPopCOH (7. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Nach 3 Monaten kann man mMn nicht mehr von Early Adopter sprechen. Das sind vielleicht die, die direkt zum Release bestellen und das Ding innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen im Rechner haben und dafür bereit waren, ein bisschen mehr zu zahlen. Das aktuell ist kein Early Adopting mehr, sondern Wucher und Wahnsinn.


doch kann man.  die generation ist immer noch neu und die verfügbarkeit schlecht.
immer dieses gelaber von "wucher" und "wahnsinn"...... es ist schlicht angebot und nachfrage.


----------



## pietcux (7. Dezember 2020)

Und ich glaub ich fang mal langsam an mit Controller zu Zocken. Wenn das so weiter geht, geht mir irgendwann die Lust aus weiter mitzuziehen. Oder Brettspiele.....?


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, geht mir irgendwann die Lust aus weiter mitzuziehen.


Wieso denn?

Für Full-HD mit 60+ FPS reicht auch locker eine 100-200 Euro Karte aus.

*NIEMAND - absolut NIEMAND zwingt einen in der "Liga" mitzumischen..*
Jeder kann sich es aussuchen ob er mit 60-100 FPS in Full-HD glücklich ist..
Oder eben 150-200 FPS in 1440p braucht .. kombiniert mit einem Zusatz-TV welcher OLED | 4K | Gsync & 120Hz beherrscht ..  

Das ist ein Hobby - jeder entscheidet für sich wie tief er in die Materie geht (:


_Gesund bleiben Männer.._


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2020)

lol

Can it run Cyberpunkt incoming.

3090 mit RT Ultra in 4K nur ~ 20 FpS 

3080 nur ~11 FpS 

xD


----------



## Duvar (7. Dezember 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077 tested with GeForce RTX 30 and Radeon RX 6000 graphics cards - VideoCardz.com
					

Tom’s Hardware has a preview of Cyberpunk 2077’s PC performance featuring the latest graphics cards. Cyberpunk 2077 GPU performance tested Cyberpunk 2077, Source: PCGamesN An article from Tom’s Hardware covers the GPU performance of the latest RPG/FPS game from CD Projekt Red, Cyberpunk 2077...




					videocardz.com


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Dezember 2020)

So bin zu Hause. Hab's mal gecheckt ...

Dachte tatsächlich zuerst, dass fiepen wäre komplett verschwunden, aber nachdem ich einen Benchmark gestartet habe und mein Ohr 20 cm entfernt bei offener Seitenscheibe Richtung GPU gedreht habe, hab ich ein ganz, ganz leises "Zirpen" vernehmen können.

So bald ich mein Ohr weg gedreht hab, nix mehr zu hören. Oder Scheibe zu, eh nix mehr. Also extrem leise.
Die Lüfter sind alle lauter.
( 3080 TUF OC)


----------



## blazin255 (7. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> GUTE NACHRICHTEN:
> 
> Habe eine 3080 MSi SUPRiM erwischen können..
> 
> ...


Klasse meien 3080 Aorus Master soll morgen kommen. Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> mäh.....lass ballern mein jung. ich kauf mir doch keine 1500-2000 euro karte, um sie dann künstlich zu beschneiden.
> ebensowenig hol ich mir nen ferrari und fahr immer nur 50 damit , mit de rbegründung dass es sparsamer ist und ich ja trotzdem ans ziel komme ....


Der Autovergleich hinkt mal extrem. Moderne Ferraris packen über 330-350km/h und wenn du da 20% vom Gas gehst bist du immer noch bei ~275km/h und nicht bei 50km/h.   Ne gebremste RTX3090 zieht immer noch jede RTX3080 ab und hat 2,4x den VRAM. Außerdem pauschalisierst du meine Aussage. Ich sagte, es kann Spiele geben, wo es keinen Sinn macht 100% Gas zu geben, weil die Bildrate bereits mehr als übertrieben hoch ist. In anderen Spielen, zB mit Nutzung von RayTracing kann es natürlich trotzdem von Vorteil sein, wenn die volle Leistung da ist, denn da entscheidet plötzlich jedes Frame, ob es spielbar wird oder nicht. Des Weiteren kann man die Leistung in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren immer noch aufdrehen und auch wenn nötig härter übertakten.

Ich spiele zB ab und zu auch CS:GO und DotA2 und da limitiere ich die FPS in der Regel auf 144, obwohl meine GTX1080 weit mehr erreichen würde. Und wie gesagt, in VR limitiert man die FPS automatisch auf die Bildrate des Headsets. Da kann man zwar mit Supersampling die Auslastung steigern, aber irgendwann erreicht man da auch ein gewisses Maximum. Sollte ich den Rechner an den 4K-TV anschließen, würde ich die FPS auf 60 cappen, weil es sonst zu Tearing auf dem TV kommt. Etc...

Die RTX3090 hat Headroom für die Zukunft, außerdem gibt's halt auch aktuell kein ebenbürtiges Kokurrenzprodukt.
Braucht man mMn nicht immer auf 100% laufen zu lassen, wenn's keinen spielerischen oder optischen Vorteil bringt.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Can it run Cyberpunkt incoming.
> 
> 3090 mit RT Ultra in 4K nur ~ 20 FpS
> 
> 3080 nur ~11 FpS



Ohne DLSS2.0 oder?
Einschalten und plötzlich zack 60 FPS?
Mal gucken was die Patches bringen.
Denke da wird noch nachgebessert.

EDIT:
Sag ich doch... 60 - 75 FPS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ohne DLSS2.0 oder?
> Einschalten und plötzlich zack 60 FPS, wetten?


nur mit Ultra Performance mode


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> nur mit Ultra Performance mode


Joa und in WQHD dann wahrscheinlich im Quality-Preset mit 60 FPS.  
Wird ein Top-Titel für die RTX3090 und RTX3080Ti.

PS: Da fällt mir gerade auf... hat nur die RTX3090 aktuell den DLSS 'ultra-performance'-mode?


----------



## DaPopCOH (7. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich sagte, es kann Spiele geben, wo es keinen Sinn macht 100% Gas zu geben, weil die Bildrate bereits mehr als übertrieben hoch ist.


sagtest du nicht. du hast gesagt, dass du deine fps auf 72 cappen willst......
deine posts sind echt immer sehr unterhaltsam. du modifizierst /änderst gefühlt auf jeder seite deine Aussagen/meinung.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> sagtest du nicht. du hast gesagt, dass du deine fps auf 72 cappen willst......
> deine posts sind echt immer sehr unterhaltsam. du modifizierst /änderst gefühlt auf jeder seite deine Aussagen/meinung.


Ja du musst auch korrekt lesen.
Mein VR-Headset limitiert bei 72Hz.

Man braucht so 10-20% freie Leistung, damit sich die Bildrate nicht während des Spielens halbiert (ASW).

Und je nach Spiel... joa auf 72Hz macht auch auf meinen Monitor durchaus Sinn.
Wenn 72Hz ausreichen, dann cappe ich dort, aber bei CS:GO und DotA2 wäre das zu wenig, da sind 144Hz besser.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Dezember 2020)

blazin255 schrieb:


> Klasse meien 3080 Aorus Master soll morgen kommen. Kanns kaum erwarten



Yess! Gönn dir! Viel Freude und Spaß damit (:


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> PS: Da fällt mir gerade auf... hat nur die RTX3090 aktuell den DLSS 'ultra-performance'-mode?


gibts mit jeder RTX Karte


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> gibts mit jeder RTX Karte


Ok, dann ist der Test von Cyberpunk irgendwie unfair, denn da hat man die RTX3080 nicht damit getestet, sondern nur mit 'quality'.


----------



## pietcux (7. Dezember 2020)

Wird ein Top-Titel für die RTX3090 und RTX3080Ti.



deady1000 schrieb:


> PS: Da fällt mir gerade auf... hat nur die RTX3090 aktuell den DLSS 'ultra-performance'-mode?


1. das ist auch ein Top Titel für die 3080. 
2. natürlich hat auch jede andere RTX den Ultra Performance Mode von DLSS, sieht aber dann doch nicht so toll aus, bleib mal lieber bei Qualität oder balanced.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist der Test von Cyberpunk irgendwie unfair, denn da hat man die RTX3080 nicht damit getestet, sondern nur mit 'performance'.


hatten wohl keine Lust auf soviele tests

die Performance sollte sich da ja knapp unter der 3090 einordnen


pietcux schrieb:


> 2. natürlich hat auch jede andere RTX den Ultra Performance Mode von DLSS, sieht aber dann doch nicht so toll aus, bleib mal lieber bei Qualität oder balanced.


ich find interessant, dass UP Mode slebst mit nen 1080p Monitor noch ganz gut aussieht

also zumindest im Vergleich mit 640x360 Pixeln


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Dezember 2020)

Denkt ihr 4k Hohe Settings DLSS sind 70-90 FPS möglich?


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

@pietcux @RawMangoJuli
Jo, sorry, ich dachte erst die RTX3080 schafft trotz DLSS nur 30FPS mit RT, weil die nur auf 'quality' getestet hatten.

Wenn man es ableitet kommt die RTX3080 auf folgende Durschnitts FPS @ 4K mit RT und DLSS:

DLSS-UP - 52 FPS avg
DLSS-P -40 FPS avg
DLSS-B - 33 FPS avg


----------



## DaPopCOH (7. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja du musst auch korrekt lesen.
> Mein VR-Headset limitiert bei 72Hz.
> 
> Man braucht so 10-20% freie Leistung, damit sich die Bildrate nicht während des Spielens halbiert (ASW).
> ...


genau das meine ich  deine aussagen ändern sich mit jedem einzelen post. 
ich will den inhalt garnicht kritisieren, kann man ja alles machen (ich würde es zwar nicht so machen aber egal).

1. post:  du willst bei halber monitor refreshrate cappen, weil es dann sparsamer ist und es das gameplay nicht beeinträchtigt.
2. post:  du willst dann doch nur  cappen wenn die framerate eh übertrieben hoch ist.
3. post: ich cappe ja nur wegen dem vr headset


wie gesagt, no offense, mach wie du denkst. ich finde das einfach unterhaltsam, weil ich mich grade mit dem thema kognitive dissonanz beschäftige   
macht im prinzip jeder von uns, mal mehr mal weniger.
das nennt sich dissonanzreduktion. man ändert seine meinung so, bzw reichert sie mit informationen an, um das dissonante Verhalten in ein besseres Licht rücken.
ein beispiel wäre sich zum neuen jahr vorzunehemen weniger wein zu trinken.
auf einmal geht dann aber doch ein glas. ist ja nur ein bisschen.
eigentlich könnt ich aber auch noch ein glas trinken, ist ja immer noch weniger als letztes jahr.
hm, oder eigentlich könnt ich ja sogar noch ein glas trinken, ich hab mal gelesen das ein oder andere glas wein am tag sei gesund....


----------



## Nobody2512 (7. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @Nobody2512 Spulenfiepen bei wieviel FPS und in welchen Szenarien? Gibt da ja ne ganze Bandbreite.





Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe leiden so gut wie alle 3000er Karten an Spulefiepen, meine 3070er hatte das schon bei 70 Fps



Im Heavenbenchmark (70-100 FPS) tritt es auf. Nehme ich den Rivatuner und begrenze auf ~ 60 FPS ist es nicht sonderlich wahrnehmbar bei geschlossenem Case. Diablo 3 auf 60 FPS gelockt und 1350 MHz Coretakt gar nicht zu hören. 
Battlefield 4 bis 70 fps in Ordnung, bis 90 störend ab 110 Orgel... Ich werde meinen teuren Monitor nicht künstlich auf 60 beschränken, weil man 5 ct bei den Spulen sparen musste. Mir tut es für die Versandhändler Leid, aber dann gehen wohl wieder mehrere Karten zurück...

Ich beobachte das mal ein wenig und lasse sie in Heaven braten. Kann sie ja bis zum 20. zurückgeben. Wenn sich nichts bessert warte ich bis Q2 2021 und bestelle mir mehrere her. 
2017 habe ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen und die 1070 ti behalten, weil sie zu dem Zeitpunkt sehr günstig war. Aber für die 505€ lasse ich mich nicht mit sowas abspeisen.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

@DaPopCOH

Ich gebe zu, dass ich eine recht dynamische Meinung zu vielen Dingen habe und mich grundsätzlich nicht auf Einzelheiten festnageln lassen würde. Ist halt so eine Gefühlssache. Ihr zielt immer auf schwarz/weiß ab --> Entweder man dreht das Ding auf 350W+ auf oder die Karte war unnötig. 

Momentan denke ich, würde ich die Karte nicht 100% aufdrehen (ABER JE NACH SPIEL UND FPS), sondern ein bisschen auf Effizienz und Sinnhaftigkeit schauen. Die Karte ist bestellt und kommt jetzt (hoffentlich), also die Hardware steht, das Geld stand bereit und ich wollte das Teil haben, fertig. Hab ich (zumindest seit kurz vorm Release) immer gesagt - wenn eine RTX3090 FE zur UVP verfügbar wird, dann hole ich mir die. Jetzt war es halt soweit.

Wie ich jetzt damit umgehe, muss ich schauen, wenn ich sehe, wie sie performt.


----------



## Duvar (7. Dezember 2020)

Cyberpunk rasiert erst mal alle GPUs weg, ganz besonders die AMD Karten atm.
Selbst mit einer 3090 in NUR 1440p mit RT Ultra und zusätzlich DLSS Quality mode nur 32FPS min und 37.7FPS AVG. Für jene die immer alle Regler nach rechts ballern bzw dachten sie könnten es nun tun mit einer RTX Karte ein Tritt in den Allerwertesten. OHNE DLSS 17-19FPS mit einer 3090 WTF ist das Game? Can it run Crysis war mal^^

Edit: UPS war ja in 2160p und net WQHD, puh Glück gehabt^^

Die 3080 bleibt da aber unter der magischen 60FPS Marke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anscheinend auch sehr CPU-lastig wenn ich mir die 1080p FPS anschaue:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Dezember 2020)

Mit der RTX3090 in WQHD kann man gerade noch alle Regler nach rechts knallen um auf 60FPS zu kommen.
Denke Nvidia hat das genau so geplant. Die haben da ja auch ihre Finger im Spiel.  

Für AMD-Karten sieht es in diesem Game recht düster aus.
RT kann man praktisch vergessen und selbst mit Rasterization wird es ohne DLSS eng.


----------



## Duvar (7. Dezember 2020)

Leute CPUs sind hier auch relevant, soweit ich weiß ändert sich je nach CPU Power wv NPCs man sieht etc, aber schaut mal auch hier:

"We're using our standard GPU testbed as usual (specs to the right), which is very much over-spec in terms of what _Cyberpunk 2077_ requires. We've got twice the memory and twice the CPU cores, more or less, with a couple of handfuls of GPUs for testing. We did want to check CPU scaling, and for ease of testing, we opted to simply disable half of the CPU cores on our Core i9-9900K. That gives us a CPU that's similar to a Core i7-7700K, though technically it's clocked a bit higher and has more L3 cache. We only tested the fastest RTX 3090 with the faux-7700K, just to see how much CPU matters—and of course, Denuvo could affect the performance of the preview code on slower CPUs. The release version of the game will be DRM-free, at least on GOG Galaxy, and we'll be retesting on a more extensive suite of CPUs and GPUs once we have that version."









						Cyberpunk 2077 PC Benchmarks, Settings, and Performance Analysis
					

We've tested Cyberpunk 2077 on a bunch of GPUs to see how it runs. Spoiler: It's very demanding.




					www.tomshardware.com
				




Leute die nur XMP RAM nutzen werden sicher im Vgl zu optimierten PCs schockiert aus der Wäsche schauen.
Selbst mit 1080p und Medium Preset ohne RT sind die FPS nicht wirklich hoch wegen dem CPU Limit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig optimierte CPUs inkl dem RAM könnten womöglich noch ~30% rauskitzeln.
Ihr müsst bedenken, die haben dort mit einem starken 9900k und 3600CL16 RAM getestet.
AMDs SAM könnte hier eventuell noch punkten im CPU Limit, weil egal was ihr einstellt manuell bei knapp 105 FPS war bei denen Feierabend, falls euer Unterbau schlechter ist und ihr denkt ihr optimiert mal die Settings---> seht ja selbst 1080p medium haben die nur knapp 100 FPS erreicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die 3080 bleibt da aber unter der magischen 60FPS Marke.


Bei mir nich ! Ich kenn da n Trick: Regler bedienen. 

PS: Hab GoG gerade inkl. aller Spiele deinstalliert und auf der M.2 neu installiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erstes Spiel auf meiner M.2. 

Freue mich drauf, das Game total auszutüfteln, was die Einstellungen angeht, bis ich das flüssig hin kriege, wie ich es haben will in "noch schön"* .

* "noch schön" in diesem Falle auch mit der ein, oder anderen RT Option. Speziell GI.

Ich glaube schon, dass da die 3080 genau die richtige Karte für mich is. Bin davon überzeugt, dass ich ne klasse Einstellung, die richtig toll aussieht hinkriege.
Bestimmte Sachen sind ja bereits jetzt klar, dass ich die abschalte. Chromatic Aberration  + Motion Blur z.B. .
Dazu noch bestimmte kleinere Eingriffe(vieles hoch, anstatt ultra, manche einzelne Sachen vielleicht auf Mittel) und ich kriege sicher meine dauerhaft 60+ fps hin(meinetwegen mit DLSS). Ich frage mich nicht, _ob_ ich die 60 hin kriege, sondern nur wie weit ich drüber komme Richtung 100 fps average !  


Duvar schrieb:


> mit einem starken 9900k und 3600CL16 RAM getestet


Schön. Hab ich auch. 
(auch mit 32GB 3600 CL15)

Das is aber eigentlich nix Besonderes mehr. Sehe ich eher so als Mittelzeug.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Dezember 2020)

Hier mal was lustiges:








						Over $300,000 worth of RTX 3090s were stolen out of a factory in China
					

40 containers of RTX 3090 GPUs were boosted from an MSI factory in China early this morning.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




Gibt wohl so schnell keine MSI-Karten hier, zumindest die 3090 
Wenn das Retail ist, haben die etwa 200 Stück gemopst xD


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Leute CPUs sind hier auch relevant, soweit ich weiß ändert sich je nach CPU Power wv NPCs man sieht etc, aber schaut mal auch hier:
> 
> "We're using our standard GPU testbed as usual (specs to the right), which is very much over-spec in terms of what _Cyberpunk 2077_ requires. We've got twice the memory and twice the CPU cores, more or less, with a couple of handfuls of GPUs for testing. We did want to check CPU scaling, and for ease of testing, we opted to simply disable half of the CPU cores on our Core i9-9900K. That gives us a CPU that's similar to a Core i7-7700K, though technically it's clocked a bit higher and has more L3 cache. We only tested the fastest RTX 3090 with the faux-7700K, just to see how much CPU matters—and of course, Denuvo could affect the performance of the preview code on slower CPUs. The release version of the game will be DRM-free, at least on GOG Galaxy, and we'll be retesting on a more extensive suite of CPUs and GPUs once we have that version."
> 
> ...


"FYI: Cyberpunk currently has DRM that is only active for reviewers and is known to reduce performance. Will not be active on launch day, therefore any testing published today will not accurately reflect launch performance. CDPR warned us of this, so we are waiting for launch day."

vllt wirds ja besser ^^





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1336066826233651202

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (7. Dezember 2020)

Ja das steht ja auch in dem part oben von mir welchen ich als Zitat eingefügt habe. We will see. Der erste Ausblick bleibt düster^^


----------



## Todesklinge (7. Dezember 2020)

Welche RTX 3090 verbraucht am wenigsten Strom und bietet dafür in Relation am meisten Leistung?
Ich habe mir überlegt die RTX 3090 Founders Edition zu nehmen, da diese laut diversen Tests die beste Energieeffizienz hat.

Die Grafikkarte müsste pro Tag in etwa 12 Stunden unter Volllast laufen.
Wichtige Frage:
Würde eine Wasserkühlung für die GPU den Steomverbrauch zusätzlich reduzieren oder würde da die Lüftkühlung noch mehr brauchen?
Würde da mein BeQiete 650 Watt Dark Power Pro E11 ausreichen?

Amd ryzen 7 1800x und aktuell noch Asus GTX Strix 1080 Ti OC (ca. 280 Watt verbrauch) im gebrauch.

CPU würde ich voraussichlich zu Weihnachten wechseln.

PS: Glaubt ihr es wird zu Weihnachten diverse Cashback oder sonstige Rabatte für die 3090 GPUs geben?

Danke für eure Infos 
Es kommt nur die 3090 infrage.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2020)

Die ASUS Karten sind am effizentesten.Die Founders kühlt die Wandler nicht gut genug.
DP650 sollte reichen.
Nein keine Rabatte!


----------



## RtZk (7. Dezember 2020)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte müsste pro Tag in etwa 12 Stunden unter Volllast laufen.
> Wichtige Frage:
> Würde eine Wasserkühlung für die GPU den Steomverbrauch zusätzlich reduzieren oder würde da die Lüftkühlung noch mehr brauchen?



Nun zumindest kannst du die GPU entweder mit höheren Taktraten fahren oder UV bei gleicher Leistung (oder mehr) im Vergleich zu @Stock .
Allerdings dürfte die GPU auch so unter Wasser weniger verbrauchen, wobei ich dazu keine Quelle habe, sondern es nur in Erinnerung hatte, dass es jemand hier im Forum mal erklärt hat.


Todesklinge schrieb:


> Würde da mein BeQiete 650 Watt Dark Power Pro E11 ausreichen?



Solange du nicht das PT in die Höhe treibst wohl schon.



Todesklinge schrieb:


> PS: Glaubt ihr es wird zu Weihnachten diverse Cashback oder sonstige Rabatte für die 3090 GPUs geben?
> 
> Danke für eure Infos
> Es kommt nur die 3090 infrage.



Nein. Die Nachfrage ist nach wie vor extrem hoch, weshalb also Angebote machen?



Gurdi schrieb:


> Die ASUS Karten sind am effizentesten.Die Founders kühlt die Wandler nicht gut genug.



Wobei das unter Wasser ja egal wäre.


----------



## Todesklinge (8. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die ASUS Karten sind am effizentesten.Die Founders kühlt die Wandler nicht gut genug.
> DP650 sollte reichen.
> Nein keine Rabatte!


Die Asus TUF 3090 oder die STRIX 3090?




RtZk schrieb:


> Nun zumindest kannst du die GPU entweder mit höheren Taktraten fahren oder UV bei gleicher Leistung (oder mehr) im Vergleich zu @Stock .
> Allerdings dürfte die GPU auch so unter Wasser weniger verbrauchen, wobei ich dazu keine Quelle habe, sondern es nur in Erinnerung hatte, dass es jemand hier im Forum mal erklärt hat.
> 
> 
> ...


Wasserkühlung wäre schon super.
Die Frage wäre die Asus TUF oder STRIX + später Wakü zum selber installieren.
Oder warten bis es direkt eine mit vorinstallierten Wakü gibt?
Bin mir da preislich nicht so sicher, ob did Hersteller mit Wakü noch saftigere Preise verlangen.


Wegen Rabattaktion dachte ich das Nvidia noch AMD Preislich durch diverse Angebote noch zusätzlich eine auswischen möchte. Vor allem da die 6800XT schon ordentlich da steht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2020)

für gute Preise musste wohl noch 2 bis 3 Monate warten


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

Hat hier jemand Gears 5 und könnte das mal mit einer 3090 Benchmarken in* Ultra* mit dem integrierten Benchmark? Ich müsste mal meine Werte validieren von der 90er.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ist eig eine 3080 mit 16 oder 20gb im Januar wahrscheinlich?


----------



## RtZk (8. Dezember 2020)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Ist eig eine 3080 mit 16 oder 20gb im Januar wahrscheinlich?



Laut Gerüchten wurde eine mögliche 3080 20 GB zugunsten einer 3080 Ti gecancelt.


----------



## blautemple (8. Dezember 2020)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Ist eig eine 3080 mit 16 oder 20gb im Januar wahrscheinlich?


Vllt ja, vllt nein. Es ist absolut nichts bekannt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Laut Gerüchten wurde eine mögliche 3080 20 GB zugunsten einer 3080 Ti gecancelt.


Außerdem is die 3080 Ti doch schon da. Nennt sich nur 3090. 

PS: Ich frag mich ernsthaft wo da noch der große Unterschied sein soll, wenn man sich die cores der 3090/80 ansieht. Will man da echt noch n Mittelding rausbringen ?

Oder einfach genau so viele cores wie die 3090 nur mit weniger Speicher, warum auch immer(ich meine 4-8GB Unterschied werden jetzt nicht die Welt kosten) ?

Irgendwie finde ich diese Karte, wenn sie kommen sollte, ziemlich sinnfrei.
Es sei denn, man will eine im Grunde 3090 einfach noch mal billiger rausbringen, für "lediglich" 1200€, ohne den 3090 Käufern, 2 Monate nachdem sie sie gekauft haben, zu sehr an die Karre zu pinkeln(deswegen anderer Name für im Grunde das gleiche Produkt, so ca. ) 

Frag mich, was die Karte noch soll, denn im Grunde is alles da, was man braucht.
Da jetzt noch so kleine Zwischenschrittchen zu bringen ... ich weiß nicht.

Da noch zwischen quetschen ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der größte Unterschied(80/90) besteht eigentlich hauptsächlich im Preis und in der Speichermenge.

Da kann man sicherlich noch toll was basteln, z.B. 1000€ UVP (= 1450€ Händlerpreis  ) und 16, oder 20 GB Speichermenge.

Aber leistungstechnisch ? Will man da voll auf 3090 Leistung gehen, denn dann lohnt der Unterschied zur 3080 eigentlich nur, _oder auch noch dazwischen landen_, zwischen 80/90 ?
Letzteres wäre eigentlich witzlos. Dann braucht man die Karte gar nicht.

(Was macht das in fps, im Fall der Fälle, wenn's drauf ankommt ? 5 ? )


Spinnen wir das doch mal anhand anfordernder Titel durch, so ein 3080 Ti Mittelding, zwischen 3080 und 3090:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ganze ca. 3 fps mehr, als eine 3080 10 GB.

Hui ... 


edit:

Ah ...
*Ein einziger*, sehr, sehr wichtiger Grund, für eine 3080 20GB, bzw. 3080 Ti is mir doch noch eingefallen: 
Marketing !


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Außerdem is die 3080 Ti doch schon da. Nennt sich nur 3090.
> 
> PS: Ich frag mich ernsthaft wo da noch der große Unterschied sein soll, wenn man sich die cores der 3090/80 ansieht. Will man da echt noch n Mittelding rausbringen ?
> 
> ...


es brauch halt noch nen Konkurrenten zur 6900XT was Preis und Leistung angeht

also 10496FP32 Shader (7 GPC) und 20GB an nem 320 Bit Bus

zur Separierung halt etwas weniger VRAM und kein NVLink

wenn die dann für 999€ kommt wird das nen Top Kärtchen


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wenn die dann für 999€ kommt wird das nen Top Kärtchen


Bestimmt... UVP..

Staßenpreis 1200-1400 die TOP-Customs ..


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wenn die dann für 999€ kommt wird das nen Top Kärtchen



Ja, ganze 3 fps mehr top, als die 3080 10GB(oder meinetwegen 6, wie die 3090).



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Straßenpreis 1200-1400 die TOP-Customs


Sicher Richtung 1450€, da die 3090 halt bei 1500 anfängt(FE).


Deswegen meinte ich ja: Die Karte is bereits da, weil man dann gleich die 3090 FE nehmen kann.
(Gab's ja vor kurzem wieder längere Zeit zu kaufen, was auch hier im Forum diskutiert wurde, glaub n ganzen Tag, bis zum nächsten).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ja, ganze 3 fps mehr top, als die 3080 10GB(oder meinetwegen 6, wie die 3090).
> 
> 
> Sicher Richtung 1450€, da die 3090 halt bei 1500 anfängt(FE).
> ...


was regt es dich denn auf? du musst die doch nicht kaufen

gibt halt Leute die sich Ende 2020 keine 10GB mehr antun wollen


ja genau! hauptsache ich nehme für die 3080TI lächerliche Scalpernate Preise und vergleich die dann mit der UVP der 3090


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> was regt es dich denn auf?



Ich rege mich doch gar nicht auf. Ich habe mich nur gefragt:



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Außerdem is die 3080 Ti doch schon da. Nennt sich nur 3090.
> 
> PS: *Ich frag mich ernsthaft wo da noch der große Unterschied sein soll*



Das is alles. 

Alles easy !

So ... bin mal wieder zocken(mit 10 GB !  ).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich rege mich doch gar nicht auf. Ich habe mich nur gefragt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, aber eben 500€ teurer

wenns die 3090 FE hin und wieder für UVP gibt wird das mir der 3080Ti genau so sein


----------



## Firehunter_93 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde eine 3080 mit 16gb statt 20gb vorziehen, weil sie dann vermutlich noch etwas günstiger ist. Bei ner UVP von 899$ würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Aber leider ist das nur Gedankenspielerei. Aber die 3090 ist aufjedenfall viel zu teuer. Sie müsste eig so bei 1100-1200$ liegen.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (8. Dezember 2020)

Kamen die Fe eigentlich immer zu bestimmten Mustern/Uhrzeiten wieder online oder kommen die immer komplett zufällig wieder rein? Gerade 3060Ti müsste doch in größerer Stückzahl vorhanden sein


----------



## blautemple (8. Dezember 2020)

An der Wakü Front bei EKWB für die Strix tut sich was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich heute sowieso das Austausch Netzteil einbauen muss werde ich das gleich mal testen. Wärmeleitpads müsste ich eig genug da haben.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

Keiner hier Gears 5 und kann das mal für mich testen?


----------



## blautemple (8. Dezember 2020)

Kann ich heute Abend, oder morgen, mal testen. Schreib mir zur Not kurz privat falls ich mich nicht melde.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kann ich heute Abend, oder morgen, mal testen. Schreib mir zur Not kurz privat falls ich mich nicht melde.


Danke kurzer Run QHD und UHD im Ultrapreset reicht schon. Wenn du hast inkl. HDR. Mir kommen dieMesswerte der 90er sehr niedrig vor bei mir.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2020)

MANLI submits GeForce RTX 3080 Ti, RTX 3070 Ti, RTX 3060 and RTX 3050 to EEC - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA board partner from Hong Kong confirms it is preparing for the RTX 3080 Ti launch in January.  Manli preparing for GeForce RTX 3080 Ti launch The company called Manli today submitted the RTX 3080 Ti graphics card to the Eurasian Economic Commission regulatory office. What has now become a...




					videocardz.com


----------



## blautemple (8. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Danke kurzer Run QHD und UHD im Ultrapreset reicht schon. Wenn du hast inkl. HDR. Mir kommen dieMesswerte der 90er sehr niedrig vor bei mir.


Wird wohl eher morgen. Gerade gesehen wie groß das Spiel ist. Das dauert ja selbst mit meiner 250MBit/s Leitung ne ganze Weile...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2020)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Ist eig eine 3080 mit 16 oder 20gb im Januar wahrscheinlich?


"RTX 3080 Ti FE:
PG133-SKU15,
GA102-250-KD-A1,
20GB GD6X,
the same FP32 count as 3090, 
10496FP32,
the same MEM speed and TGP as 3080,
no NVLINK."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1323785556417863680

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und bis jetzt sieht es nach Januar aus


----------



## Duvar (8. Dezember 2020)

Die 3080Ti wird mindestens auf 3090 Niveau sein Chris und mit 20GB VRAM ein ordentliches Pölsterchen haben. Also bevor ich jetzt nen Scalperpreis für ne 3080 zahle, zahle ich in 2 Monaten denselben Preis für ne Ti, haste mehr von. Gut man schaut dann ggf eine gewisse Zeit etwas in die Röhre wie ich, aber das Leben besteht nicht nur aus zocken^^


----------



## RavionHD (8. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
so, habe nun die 3080 FE, echt verdammt schickes Teil!
Auffallend sind jedoch höhere Temps wie meine Custom (die wurde maximal 74 Grad warm), diese jedoch zwischen 78-80 Grad mit OC (110% Powertarget, +90 Core, +500 Memory).
Dafür taktet das Teil doch um einiges höher.
Sind 80 Grad bedenkenswert?
Meine Palit 980ti wurde 84-85 Grad warm und war nach 5 Jahren defekt.

Ich überlege mir an der Unterseite des Gehäuses noch 2 zusätzliche Lüfter einzubauen die Frischluft in das Gehäuse einblasen, quasi direkt unter der GPU, derzeit habe ich nur 6 ausblasende Kühler (seitlich und oben), das würde GPU Temps noch etwas helfen, oder?
Im Optimalfall würde ich gerne 75 Grad maximum haben.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (8. Dezember 2020)

@RavionHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob das 120mm fans sind oder 140mm
falls 120mm, dann in jedem fall Noctua, sonst 140mm Artic


----------



## RavionHD (8. Dezember 2020)

Also ja.

Ich habe bereits eine weitere Packung der Deep Cool Lüfter, von denen 3 bereits oben befestigt sind bestellt.


----------



## cap82 (8. Dezember 2020)

Einfach mal hier das Video anschauen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVaGRtX80gI:1559

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich würde mein Case generell nie rein durch Unterdruck "entlüften". 
Das erzeugt keinen Ausreichenden Airflow durchweg über alle Komponenten.
zusätzlich ziehst du dir durch alle Ritzen unnötig den Staub ins Case.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (8. Dezember 2020)

gilt auch Meshify S2, das mit den 7 lüfter! viel hilft viel xD








						Fractal Design Define 7 Airflow Guide: Das optimale Lüftersetup
					

So gelingt der perfekte Airflow im Fractal Define 7. Unser Guide zeigt die optimale Lüfterkonfiguration für niedrige Temperaturen.




					hardware-helden.de


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (8. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Gears 5 und könnte das mal mit einer 3090 Benchmarken in* Ultra* mit dem integrierten Benchmark? Ich müsste mal meine Werte validieren von der 90er.


Habe es nicht mehr installiert, aber vor einigen Wochen mal laufen lassen. 4K max waren es ca. 80 FPS average.


----------



## RtZk (8. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hi,
> so, habe nun die 3080 FE, echt verdammt schickes Teil!
> Auffallend sind jedoch höhere Temps wie meine Custom (die wurde maximal 74 Grad warm), diese jedoch zwischen 78-80 Grad mit OC (110% Powertarget, +90 Core, +500 Memory).
> Dafür taktet das Teil doch um einiges höher.
> ...



Nein, 80 Grad sind nicht schlimm.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "RTX 3080 Ti FE:
> PG133-SKU15,
> GA102-250-KD-A1,
> 20GB GD6X,
> ...


Interessante Karte


----------



## DerLachs (8. Dezember 2020)

Abend,

ich hoffe, meine Frage ist hier richtig. Ich habe jetzt schon paar Mal gelesen, dass mit DLSS die Bildqualität besser als nativ sein soll. Ich dachte, DLSS skaliert das Bild hoch und legt einen Filter oder sowas über das Bild. Durch diese "Bearbeitung" kann ich schwer glauben, dass das Ergebnis "besser" als nativ sein soll. Mag mir das jemand erklären? Besten Dank!


----------



## Uhtred7 (8. Dezember 2020)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> ich hoffe, meine Frage ist hier richtig. Ich habe jetzt schon paar Mal gelesen, dass mit DLSS die Bildqualität besser als nativ sein soll. Ich dachte, DLSS skaliert das Bild hoch und legt einen Filter oder sowas über das Bild. Durch diese "Bearbeitung" kann ich schwer glauben, dass das Ergebnis "besser" als nativ sein soll. Mag mir das jemand erklären? Besten Dank!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ggro8CyZK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zieh dir Digital Foundry rein dazu haben mehrere Videos dazu gebracht finde die erklären es Perfekt. Außerdem kann man es ja selber testen wenn man die Hardware hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2020)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> ich hoffe, meine Frage ist hier richtig. Ich habe jetzt schon paar Mal gelesen, dass mit DLSS die Bildqualität besser als nativ sein soll. Ich dachte, DLSS skaliert das Bild hoch und legt einen Filter oder sowas über das Bild. Durch diese "Bearbeitung" kann ich schwer glauben, dass das Ergebnis "besser" als nativ sein soll. Mag mir das jemand erklären? Besten Dank!


Es ist nicht besser als nativ, wie auch. Durch rekonstruktion können entfernte,filigrane Objekte teils besser dargestellt werden. Das wiegt aber die Nachteile nicht auf. Rein von derOptik her wird da nichts besser durch, aber deutlich schneller bei recht geringen Qualitätsverlust. Die Spiele wo es gut umgesetzt ist, kannst du aber an einer halben Hand abzählen.


----------



## DaHell63 (9. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Spiele wo es gut umgesetzt ist, kannst du aber an einer halben Hand abzählen.



Noch .
Mit DLSS 2.0 ist die Umsetzung schon besser geworden...und es wird immer besser.
Der Performancegewinn macht gut und gerne eine Grafikkartengeneration aus.

Gerade so Spiele wie Minecraft profitieren von DLSS.
Man hat entweder die Auswahl:  graue Maus Grafik + anständige FPS, oder eben mit RT + wenig FPS.
Mit kleineren Karten mehr oder weniger ausgeschlossen.
Mit DSSL kann man sogar mit einer RTX 2060 mit RT und annehmbaren  FPS spielen.








						Cyberpunk 2077, Minecraft with RTX, and 4 New Games Add NVIDIA DLSS This December
					

Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord, CRSED: F.O.A.D., Moonlight Blade and Scavengers are all adding NVIDIA DLSS, accelerating performance by 40% or more for GeForce RTX gamers.



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Noch .
> Mit DLSS 2.0 ist die Umsetzung schon besser geworden...und es wird immer besser.
> Der Performancegewinn macht gut und gerne eine Grafikkartengeneration aus.
> 
> ...


Mit Zukunftsprognosen bin ich eher vorsichtig,die Frage wird sein ob es sich leicht implementieren lässt und sich für die Entwickler lohnt. Derzeit ist die Auswahl mit DLSS wo es denn anständig funktioniert doch sehr begrenzt.

KI durchdringt aber alle Bereiche und es wird von Spielen sicher nicht halt machen,da stimme ich ich zu.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2020)

Hier auch noch mal kurz der konstuktive Hinweis:

Falls jemand merkwürdige Frametime-Spikes hat, so alle paar Sekunden, wie mit dem Uhrwerk(die fallen aber eigentlich erst auf, wenn man halt den Rest sehr fix eingestellt hat), könnt ihr mal checken, ob ihr evtl. eine Asus Karte nutzt und evtl. diesen Lichterservice nutzt, mit dem "armoury crate/Aura Creator".
Der hatte bei mir im Hintergrund(Taskmanager) einen "LightingService" laufen, mit geringer CPU Last.
Nachdem ich den Task beendet hatte, der scheinbar für die Steuerung von RGB Kram verantwortlich war(evtl. Synchronisierung von Lichtern), waren die Spikes verschwunden.

Hier mal mit deutlichen, regelmäßigen Spikes, die man aber eher nur erkennt, wenn die restlichen FPS entsprechend hoch sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nachdem ich überlegt hatte, was regelmäßig diese Spikes verursachen könnte und "LightingService" im Task Manager beendet habe(RGB-Zeug) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist für mich ein deutlicher Unterschied und von daher dachte ich, dass es möglicherweise den ein, oder anderen neuen Ampere user, mit "LightingService" im Hintergrund, interessieren könnte.


Also ich gehe jetzt immer vor dem Spielstart in den task Manager und beende den Lighting Service.
Muss da noch weiter checken. Vielleicht is das nur, wenn regelmäßig ein Lichteffekt läuft und in der Endlosschleife neu startet, so wie ein Farbwechsel.
Muss noch checken, ob das bei statischem Licht, also ohne Veränderung auch ist.
Vielleicht deinstallier ich den ganzen Kram auch einfach, oder es gibt eine einfache Lösung, wie Stop bei Spielstart, oder so.

Dachte das könnte vielleicht noch jemand anderen interessieren. Von daher wollte ich diese Erkenntnis nicht für mich allein behalten.
Muss auch noch bestätigen, ob es wirklich daran liegt, mit weiteren Tests.
Fand das nur so interessant(hab das erst gestern Abend vor zu Bett gehen entdeckt), dass ich es schnell teilen wollte.
Dieses regelmäßige Spikemuster war mir gestern Abend zum ersten Mal aufgefallen.


edit: Hatte mir halt gedacht, wenn man eh im Bereich 40-60 fps unterwegs ist, denkt man evtl. das wären normale Schwankungen und bemerkt die gar nicht(weil das in den anderen Frametimes untergeht und nicht auffällt), als außergewöhnlich. Man könnte aber vielleicht trotzdem bessere Frametimes haben und ohne die Spikes, mit vielleicht trotzdem noch leicht höheren Min fps. Deswegen wollte ich das nur mitteilen.




PS: So ... werd' jetzt bei einem Kaffee weiter forschen und tüfteln, ob ich das bestätigen und reproduzierbar machen kann, oder ob es vielleicht ein Zufallsding war.





edit: So ... ich hab mal als eins der ersten Sachen ein "*armoury crate uninstall tool*" runtergeladen, alles was mit dem Lichterservice zu tun hat deinstalliert(da gab's bei der deinstallation sogar ein Problem und er musste während des deinstallierens das system neu starten, da anscheinend noch irgendwas im system festhing, an Aura-software) und nach sauberem deinstallieren, von allem was mit der Beleuchtung zu tun hat, armoury crate + aura creator neu installiert. Vielleicht hing auch noch etwas altes drin, von einer früheren asus aura software.
Jedenfalls taucht das Problem der regelmäßigen spikes (leider  , zwecks Reproduzierbarkeit) nicht mehr auf.
Ich kann es also leider nicht mehr nachvollziehen.
Vielleicht war es also nur ein "kurzes Vergnügen" und viel Alarm um nichts.
Wäre natürlich im Grunde gut.

Nur falls mal jemand auch so merkwürdige, regelmäßige spikes hat, kann er ja vielleicht mal dran denken, testweise den lightingservice zu beenden und schauen, ob's weg ist. 

Bei mir funzt die Beleuchtung jetzt scheinbar auch besser.
Vorher gingen da beim Start immer erst 2 verschiedene Optionen los, hintereinander.
Nun nur noch das aktuell eingestellte. Vielleicht war es eine alte "Treiberleiche". Hatte ja früher schon Asus Beleuchtungszeug.


edit2(letzter Nachtrag):

Ja, sieht wieder wesentlich besser aus, mit den Framtimes, nun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese niedrigen 40er Spikes sind weg.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich spiele zB ab und zu auch CS:GO und DotA2 und da limitiere ich die FPS in der Regel auf 144, obwohl meine GTX1080 weit mehr erreichen würde. Und wie gesagt, in VR limitiert man die FPS automatisch auf die Bildrate des Headsets. Da kann man zwar mit Supersampling die Auslastung steigern, aber irgendwann erreicht man da auch ein gewisses Maximum. Sollte ich den Rechner an den 4K-TV anschließen, würde ich die FPS auf 60 cappen, weil es sonst zu Tearing auf dem TV kommt. Etc...


Nur ganz grundsätzlich, ein FPS Limiter hilft nicht gegen Tearing. Das kann nur eine Bildsynchronisation. Ohne Sync ist ein FPS Limiter, je nach Monitor, über der Bildwiederholfrequenz sinnvoller.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Die RTX3090 hat Headroom für die Zukunft, außerdem gibt's halt auch aktuell kein ebenbürtiges Kokurrenzprodukt.
> Braucht man mMn nicht immer auf 100% laufen zu lassen, wenn's keinen spielerischen oder optischen Vorteil bringt.


Sehe ich auch so. Manchmal boostet die Karte auch bei nur 60% Auslastung auf 2Ghz an ihr maximales PL. Dann doch lieber mit UV und weit unter 300W laufen lassen, ohne Nachteile.
Btw. bei nbb ist meine FE immer noch auf "in Bearbeitung". Ist deine schon raus?

@ChrisMK72 Wenn ich das so lese, kann ich spontan gar nicht adequat ausdrücken, wie mich ein derartiges Produktmanagement ankotzt. So ein Scheiß!


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Dezember 2020)

@ChrisMK72 
mein unterbau ist komplett von ASUS + fancy lightstrip für dezenten RGB overkill xD




Spoiler



falls bei dir mehr dienste im hintergrund laufen, bitte 1x deaktiveren ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dazu einfach
"Aufgabenplanung" aufrufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ASUS > rechtsklick > deaktivieren 
Framework wird gebraucht


----------



## Anthropos (9. Dezember 2020)

So, gestern ist meine 3090 FE von NBB angekommen.
Habe nun einige Stunden Benchmarks gemacht und an den Einstellungen rumgespielt. Mein Netzteil (Corsair HX1000) hat mit der GPU keine Probleme. Unter (Spiele)Last zieht die Karte @Stock ca. 340W und das Gesamtsystem ca. 520W.
Fazit: Tolle GPU,* leider coil whine des Todes*! Mit FPS-Limiter auf 60 FPS, ist es zwar nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, aber für meine Ohren immer noch unerträglich. (Und mit ner 3090 zock ich doch nicht auf 60 FPS!)
Karte geht also wieder zurück.


----------



## M3talGuy (9. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> MANLI submits GeForce RTX 3080 Ti, RTX 3070 Ti, RTX 3060 and RTX 3050 to EEC - VideoCardz.com
> 
> 
> NVIDIA board partner from Hong Kong confirms it is preparing for the RTX 3080 Ti launch in January.  Manli preparing for GeForce RTX 3080 Ti launch The company called Manli today submitted the RTX 3080 Ti graphics card to the Eurasian Economic Commission regulatory office. What has now become a...
> ...


Oh man.
Die 3070 Ti liest sich genau wie das was ich gern hätte.

AKTUELL würde ich tatsächlich, aus Preis/Leistungssicht, lieber die 3060 Ti, als die 3070 nutzen.
Sollte die 3070 Ti allerdings "nur" 50-100 € höher als die 3070 in der UVP liegen - und tatsächlich die rumored Specs haben -, wird da safe zugeschlagen, zumindest wenn man zur UVP an eine rankommt


----------



## deady1000 (9. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Btw. bei nbb ist meine FE immer noch auf "in Bearbeitung". Ist deine schon raus?


Ja, meine kommt morgen in die Packstation - bin mega gehyped.
Ich habe ne Trackingnummer von NBB und ich sehe, dass sie unterwegs ist. Versand bei mir mit DHL. Viele die nach Hause liefern lassen bekommen es mit Hermes und da scheint es wohl aktuell bei vielen Bestellern so gewesen  zu sein, dass die Karte plötzlich da war, obwohl online noch nix angezeigt wurde. Also die könnte evtl auch schon unterwegs sein.

PS:
3kg sind schon krank.
Ich hab mir erstmal ein Halte-Bracket bestellt bis der Wasserblock kommt.
www.amazon.de/gp/product/B076GZH4ZS/


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Tolle GPU,* leider coil whine des Todes*!


Ui, schade. 

Schon ne Idee, was du statt dessen machen wirst ? Hast du ne Ersatzkarte ? Schon ne Alternative ?


----------



## M3talGuy (9. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Btw. bei nbb ist meine FE immer noch auf "in Bearbeitung". Ist deine schon raus?


Ich hatte z.B. meine 3070 FE letzten DO bei NBB bestellt, SA kam sie an.
Die Versandbestätigung und Sendungsnummer habe ich dann einen Tag darauf am Sonntag erhalten 

Der Status stand allerdings schon am FR-Morgen auf "Versandabwicklung".


----------



## Anthropos (9. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Schon ne Idee, was du statt dessen machen wirst ? Hast du ne Ersatzkarte ? Schon ne Alternative ?


Werde halt weiter nach einer 3090 schauen und auf bessere Verfügbarkeit und Preise hoffen. Entweder FE oder Asus Strix oder EVGA FTW3.
Hatte mir vor drei Wochen günstig eine Gigabyte GTX 1660 zum Übergang besorgt. Die darf jetzt wieder ran!  Als Ersatzkarte finde ich die echt klasse. Werde auf jeden Fall nie wieder vor einen Launch meine Karte verticken.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir erstmal ein Halte-Bracket bestellt bis der Wasserblock kommt.


Da muss man echt nach schauen, bei den aktuellen Highend Karten.
Selbst bei der 3080.

Zum Glück hat meine TUF OC ein stabiles Metallgehäuse und auch Backplate. Dazu is mein PCIe Slot Metallverstärkt. _Früher_ dachte ich, brauch ich nicht(is ja n 2017er Board). _Jetzt_ bin ich froh. 


Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Hatte mir vor drei Wochen günstig eine Gigabyte GTX 1660 zum Übergang besorgt. Die darf jetzt wieder ran!  Als Ersatzkarte finde ich die echt klasse. Werde auf jeden Fall nie wieder vor einen Launch meine Karte verticken.


Ging/geht mir genauso. Hatte die 1660 Super als Ersatz und die war erstaunlich gut, für den Preis(für 40-60 fps). Vor allem für WQHD.
Und auch ich werd' nie wieder meine Hauptkarte verticken, bevor ich die Neue bereits habe und damit zufrieden bin.
Für mich war das die letzte Chance die ich Scalpern gegeben habe. Nächstes Mal hab ich Zeit.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Dezember 2020)

Burschen, was da los.
3080 Ti incomin.
Was tun?
3080 verscherbeln?

Was kosten dann gute customs der Ti?
1500€? 

Unter 1000€ gibt es ja keine 3080 SUPRIM zu kaufen?
Die soll ja was Kühlung / Temps der heilige Gral sein bei den 3080-Karten.
Meine kommt am FR! 

Die 3080 Zotac AMP Holo wird am geholt..


----------



## deady1000 (9. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Burschen, was da los.
> 3080 Ti incomin.


Joa, könnte in 1-2 Monaten langsam der Fall sein.


amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was tun?
> 3080 verscherbeln?


Hast du denn Ersatz falls die 3080Ti wieder wochenlang nicht zu bekommen ist? (Wovon stark auszugehen ist.)


amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was kosten dann gute customs der Ti?
> 1500€?


Denke das trifft ziemlich ins Schwarze.
UVP vermutlich um 999€ - 1099€.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
gibt es gute 12 Pin Adapter für die 3080?
Ich habe derzeit 2 seperate 8 PIN an den von Nvidia angefertigten 12 PIN angeschlossen, gibt es da eine schönere Lösung? Weil das sieht optisch nicht allzu schön aus.
Seasonic liefert leider keine mehr.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hast du denn Ersatz falls die 3080Ti wieder wochenlang nicht zu bekommen ist? (Wovon stark auszugehen ist.)



Nope. Meine 2080 habe ich vor einer Woche für 530€ hergegeben..



deady1000 schrieb:


> Denke das trifft ziemlich ins Schwarze.
> UVP vermutlich um 999€ - 1099€.



Ah du heilige Schxxxe ..

Zocken oder warten?
_Das ist die Frage..

Ich glaube nicht daran dass es die Karten vor Sommer "überall" verfügbar zu human Preisen gibt.. _


----------



## pietcux (9. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> So, gestern ist meine 3090 FE von NBB angekommen.
> Habe nun einige Stunden Benchmarks gemacht und an den Einstellungen rumgespielt. Mein Netzteil (Corsair HX1000) hat mit der GPU keine Probleme. Unter (Spiele)Last zieht die Karte @Stock ca. 340W und das Gesamtsystem ca. 520W.
> Fazit: Tolle GPU,* leider coil whine des Todes*! Mit FPS-Limiter auf 60 FPS, ist es zwar nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, aber für meine Ohren immer noch unerträglich. (Und mit ner 3090 zock ich doch nicht auf 60 FPS!)
> Karte geht also wieder zurück.


Tausche lieber das Netzteil. An meinem Corsair SF600 whinen alle Karten, die zwei Zuleitungen brauchen. Am SF750, und an beiden Bqt Dark Power Pro 550/750 überhaupt nicht. Das SF600 ist schon das zweite, es wurde einmal von Corsair getauscht wegen einem Sicherheitsproblem. Beide hatten das Gewhine. Ist auf dem Spektroid Frequezy Analyser auf meinem Smartphon als sehr starker Peak bei 20khz sichtbar. Und es kommet klar aus dem Netzteil.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> So, gestern ist meine 3090 FE von NBB angekommen.
> Fazit: Tolle GPU,* leider coil whine des Todes*!


Oh nein! Ich hoffe es liegt am NT und nicht an der Karte.
Werde morgen auch mal berichten. Habe aber übelst keinen Bock zu retournieren.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> So, gestern ist meine 3090 FE von NBB angekommen.
> Habe nun einige Stunden Benchmarks gemacht und an den Einstellungen rumgespielt. Mein Netzteil (Corsair HX1000) hat mit der GPU keine Probleme. Unter (Spiele)Last zieht die Karte @Stock ca. 340W und das Gesamtsystem ca. 520W.
> Fazit: Tolle GPU,* leider coil whine des Todes*! Mit FPS-Limiter auf 60 FPS, ist es zwar nicht mehr ganz so schlimm, aber für meine Ohren immer noch unerträglich. (Und mit ner 3090 zock ich doch nicht auf 60 FPS!)
> Karte geht also wieder zurück.


Wenn du ein halbwegs vernünftige Karte haben willst, muss du bestimmt 200€ Aufpreis auf die FE zahlen. Ist es dir das wert?



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja, meine kommt morgen in die Packstation - bin mega gehyped.
> Ich habe ne Trackingnummer von NBB und ich sehe, dass sie unterwegs ist. Versand bei mir mit DHL. Viele die nach Hause liefern lassen bekommen es mit Hermes und da scheint es wohl aktuell bei vielen Bestellern so gewesen  zu sein, dass die Karte plötzlich da war, obwohl online noch nix angezeigt wurde. Also die könnte evtl auch schon unterwegs sein.


Deswegen hatte ich extra per Abholung bestellt um so einen Käse zu vermeiden. Offenbar scheint genau das nun komplizierter zu sein.



deady1000 schrieb:


> PS:
> 3kg sind schon krank.
> Ich hab mir erstmal ein Halte-Bracket bestellt bis der Wasserblock kommt.
> www.amazon.de/gp/product/B076GZH4ZS/


So Bescheiden die Palit Gaming Pro auch war, sie hatte immerhin so ein Teil im Lieferumfang.

Edit: 





amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Unter 1000€ gibt es ja keine 3080 SUPRIM zu kaufen?
> Die soll ja was Kühlung / Temps der heilige Gral sein bei den 3080-Karten.
> Meine kommt am FR!


Laut einem Test, den ich gelesen habe, soll sie nur teurer als die Trio sein, aber nicht besser. Und die Trio an sich ist ja auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.


----------



## Anthropos (9. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Oh nein! Ich hoffe es liegt am NT und nicht an der Karte.
> Werde morgen auch mal berichten. Habe aber übelst keinen Bock zu retournieren.


Kann ich sehr gut verstehen, ich drücke dir die Daumen. 
Allerdings hoffe ich, dass es nicht an meinem Netzteil liegt. Hab nicht wirklich Bock noch ein neues NT schießen zu müssen, da ich mit dem Corsair HX1000 sehr zufrieden bin und darüber hinaus auch teure Kabel von CableMod benutze. Glaube auch nicht, dass es am NT liegt. Meine Gigabyte GTX 1660 hat überhaupt kein Spulenfiepen und die vorherige Asus Strix 2080 TI hatte es nur ein wenig.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein halbwegs vernünftige Karte haben willst, muss du bestimmt 200€ Aufpreis auf die FE zahlen. Ist es dir das wert?


Du meinst, besser eine Custom-Version holen als die FE? _Vernünftig_ auf's Spulenfiepen bezogen?
Also mir wäre es ein Aufpreis von 200 € Wert kein Spulenfiepen zu haben.


----------



## Thyel (9. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja, meine kommt morgen in die Packstation - bin mega gehyped.
> Ich habe ne Trackingnummer von NBB und ich sehe, dass sie unterwegs ist. Versand bei mir mit DHL. Viele die nach Hause liefern lassen bekommen es mit Hermes und da scheint es wohl aktuell bei vielen Bestellern so gewesen  zu sein, dass die Karte plötzlich da war, obwohl online noch nix angezeigt wurde. Also die könnte evtl auch schon unterwegs sein.
> 
> PS:
> ...


Ja, das mit Hermes hatte ich genau so. Ich hab die Karte am Donnerstag bestellt und am Samstag im Hardwareluxx Forum gelesen, dass einige ihre Karten schon bekommen haben, ohne Versandbestätigung. Hab dann bei NBB angerufen (Samstag gegen 12 Uhr) und mal nachgefragt wie es bei meiner Karte aussieht. Die meinten, dass die Karte noch nicht losgeschickt wurde.
Am Sonntag habe ich dann die Mail mit der Versandbestätigung und die Tracking-Nr. bekommen. Dabei habe ich dann gesehen, dass die Karte schon am Samstag 12:30 Uhr um angekommen war. Ich war aber nicht zu Hause und konnte dann die Karte am Sonntag Nachmittag vor meiner Wohnungstür einsammeln, wo Hermes die abgestellt hatte.

Gibt schon nen Grund warum ich Hermes als Lieferdienst nicht mag. Das einfache Abstellen von Paketen irgendwo gehört definitiv dazu.

Meine 3070FE scheint so ziemlich kein beziehungsweise nur wenig Spulenfiepen zu haben. Beim Furmark konnte ich das leicht hören, aber mit Kopfhörer merkt man das nicht. Meine alte GTX 1070 war da aber auch nen gefühlter Extremfall. Ab 80 FPS konnte man die gut hören. Dazu waren die Lüfter selbst auch ziemlich laut.


----------



## pit70de (9. Dezember 2020)

Das mit dem Spulenfieben ist natürlich ärgerlich. Aber hast Du nicht vielleicht die Möglichkeit mal mit einem anderen Netzteil zu testen?

Meine FE3090 ist seit gestern eingebaut und da fiebt nix.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Dezember 2020)

Thyel schrieb:


> Meine 3070FE scheint so ziemlich kein beziehungsweise nur wenig Spulenfiepen zu haben. Beim Furmark konnte ich das leicht hören, aber mit Kopfhörer merkt man das nicht.


Karten die bei FurMark kein Spulenfiepen haben sind mir suspekt. ^^


----------



## Anthropos (9. Dezember 2020)

pit70de schrieb:


> Aber hast Du nicht vielleicht die Möglichkeit mal mit einem anderen Netzteil zu testen?


Jo, gerade geklärt. Habe die Möglichkeit. Mein Bruder hat noch ein Seasonic Focus 650FX bei sich rumliegen. Mit dem werde ich die Karte nochmal testen. Ich werde dann berichten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2020)

Ach ... wo wir gerade von RDR2 sprechen ... 

Nur ganz kurz diesmal: Falls jemand wie ich momentan das Problem von zu niedrigem InGamesound hat, nach dem Shotgun-Intro beim Spielstart(welches merkwürdigerweise noch laut ist), einfach aus dem Game "raustabben", unten rechts auf das Lautsprecherzeichen in der Taskleiste = Rechtsklick mit der Maus drauf und "Soundeinstellungen öffnen", da klicken :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann öffnet sich dieses Fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort wieder auf 100 aufziehen, wieder zurück in RDR2 gehen, was im Hintergrund weiter läuft und dort in Grafikoptionen nach dem raustabben nicht vergessen, ob Vollbild noch aktiviert ist, wenn nicht eben aktivieren und dann mit normaler Lautstärke weiter zocken.

Bis das gepatcht ist, muss das leider bei jedem Spielstart gemacht werden(zumindest bei mir).

Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit !


----------



## Anthropos (9. Dezember 2020)

*RTX 3090 FE Coile Whine*
Also: Auch mit dem Seasonic SSR-650FX (Focus Plus 650 Gold) habe ich extremes Spulenfiepen. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich es nicht lange testen konnte, da das NT für die 3090 zu schwach zu sein scheint. Bei _SOTR_ und _Hitman2_ ist der PC sofort abgeschmiert als Last auf die GPU kam. In _theHunter_ konnte ich wenigstens 30 Sekunden rumlaufen, aber dann gab's wieder die Notabschaltung. In den 30 Sekunden war allerdings extremes Coil Whine zu vernehmen. Nach meinem Eindruck sogar noch heftiger als mit dem Corsair-NT. Auch bei einem 20-Sekündigen (danach wieder BSOD) TimeSpy hatte ich Spulenfiepen.
*Fazit: Es liegt an der Karte.*
Drücke allen anderen Bestellern der 3090FE die Daumen, dass ihr mehr Glück bei der Coile Whine-Lotterie habt.  

EDIT:
Habe einen kompletten Benchmark-Lauf (UWQHD, Ultra-Settings) bei _Hitman Absolution_ ohne Absturz geschafft. Auch hier extremes Coile Whine.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> *Fazit: Es liegt an der Karte.*


Vielleicht sind auch beide NTs kacke.   Wenn es beim zweiten Mal noch schlimmer war, dann hat das NT jedenfalls einen Einfluss darauf. Wie alt ist deins? Du hast ja gesagt du willst trotzdem ne andere RTX3090 haben. Ich denke um einen Tausch kommste eh nicht herum.

Da fällt mir gerade ein:
Corsair... die Corsair Netzteile hatten damals zum Launch auch die heftigsten Probleme.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (9. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Karten die bei FurMark kein Spulenfiepen haben sind mir suspekt. ^^


so so, ich hör hier gar nix dergleichen, aber vielleicht sollten mir ja meine eigenen Ohren suspekt sein


----------



## Anthropos (9. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind auch beide NTs kacke.


Ja, ist auch nicht auszuschließen. Allerdings habe ich das Corsair HX1000 seit Juli 2018 und damit folgende Karten betrieben:
Asus Strix GTX 1080 TI (minimales Spulenfiepen)
Asus Strix RTX 2080 TI (minimales Spulenfiepen)
Asus GTX 660TI (kein Spulenfiepen)
Gigabyte GTX 1660 (kein Spulenfiepen)
NVIDIA RTX 3090 FE (extremes Spulenfiepen)
Und nun also auch extremes Spulenfiepen mit einem anderen Netzteil (Seasonic SSR-650FX). Damit ist für mich klar, dass es an der Karte liegen muss. Alles andere wäre ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Ja, ist auch nicht auszuschließen. Allerdings habe ich das Corsair HX1000 seit Juli 2018 und damit folgende Karten betrieben:
> Asus Strix GTX 1080 TI (minimales Spulenfiepen)
> Asus Strix RTX 2080 TI (minimales Spulenfiepen)
> Asus GTX 660TI (kein Spulenfiepen)
> ...


sofern du 2 PCIe slots benutzt hast und nicht 1 PCIe auf 2 Y 2+6


----------



## Anthropos (9. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> sofern du 2 PCIe slots benutzt hast und nicht 1 PCIe auf 2 Y 2+6


Guter Hinweis. Habe ich in beiden Fällen gemacht.   (Habe hier die letzten Wochen ja fleißig mitgelesen. )


----------



## Jannes23 (9. Dezember 2020)

Thyel schrieb:


> Ich war aber nicht zu Hause und konnte dann die Karte am Sonntag Nachmittag vor meiner Wohnungstür einsammeln, wo Hermes die abgestellt hatte.



Also wenn ich zurzeit so ein grell orange leuchtendes Paket von NBB bei dem Nachbarn vor der Tür stehen sehen würde ... Da könnt ich schon schwach werden und es stibitzen


----------



## RavionHD (9. Dezember 2020)

Habe nun 2 Lüfter einblasend (Frischluft in das Gehäuse) installiert, und siehe da, statt 80 Grad wird die übertaktete 3080 FE nur mehr maximal 73 grad warm, das hilft enorm!


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Dezember 2020)

Lade dir die neuesten offiziellen GeForce-Treiber herunter
					

Lade dir die neuesten offiziellen GeForce-Treiber herunter



					www.nvidia.de
				




*Game Ready for Cyberpunk 2077*
This new Game Ready Driver provides the ultimate gaming experience for Cyberpunk 2077.                                         

Version:                                                                                           460.79


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Habe nun 2 Lüfter einblasend


Welche hast du verbaut?
Welches Case?
Wie viel RPM?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Habe nun 2 Lüfter einblasend (Frischluft in das Gehäuse) installiert





RavionHD schrieb:


> das hilft enorm!



Wenn es 2 200er Lüfter auf 100% sind, auch.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Dezember 2020)

bei GOG gibt es wohl auch ein update 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2020)

Jo, bei mir ebenfalls 9,7GB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (9. Dezember 2020)

Macht schnell: https://webshop.asus.com/de/komponenten/grafikkarten/rtx-30-serie/2955/asus-tuf-rtx3070-o8g-gaming
Guter TUF Kühler auf der 3070 für 599€, andere Karten gibts dort net spart euch die Mühe, nur die verlinkte hier.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Welche hast du verbaut?
> Welches Case?
> Wie viel RPM?


Die verbaut:





						DEEP COOL RF120 3IN1 RGB LED PWM PC Gehäuse Lüfter, CPU: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

DEEP COOL RF120 3IN1 RGB LED PWM PC Gehäuse Lüfter, CPU Lüfter, 3x120mm Gehäuselüfter Case Fan, 12V 4 Pin, mit Kabelsteuerung - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




Lian Li O11 Dynamic.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Macht schnell: https://webshop.asus.com/de/komponenten/grafikkarten/rtx-30-serie/2955/asus-tuf-rtx3070-o8g-gaming
> Guter TUF Kühler auf der 3070 für 599€, andere Karten gibts dort net spart euch die Mühe, nur die verlinkte hier.


Alter ! Stimmt ! Sofort verfügbar !
Haut rein, schlagt zu, wer will ...


Edit: Öhm ... 600€ ? Sollte die nicht billiger sein, die 3070 ?
Hm ... glaub momentan darf man da nicht all zu wählerisch sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (9. Dezember 2020)

Sind schon wech alle, 499€ UVP und nen Hunni für den Kühler, geht in der aktuellen Lage.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis. Habe ich in beiden Fällen gemacht.   (Habe hier die letzten Wochen ja fleißig mitgelesen. )


Stell das Corsair NT doch mal auf SingleRail.


----------



## Anilman (9. Dezember 2020)

Furmark zum UV testen brauche ich nicht machen oder?
Bekomme meine evga rtx3090 icx3
0.8v auf 1.8ghz
0.85v auf 1.9ghz
0.95v auf 2ghz

Der vram wird ja in dem benchmark ja nicht wirklich gefüllt weswegen die vram last fehlt.
Habe auflösung 9999x9999 eingegeben 

habe bisher noch keinen Absturz gehabt.
Pt ist auf 106% wie auf temp limit.

werde cyberpunk probieren als erstes spiel mit dlss usw um den takt ingame zu probieren


----------



## Anthropos (9. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Stell das Corsair NT doch mal auf SingleRail.


Danke für den Tipp. 
Hat allerdings nichts gebracht. Weiterhin extremes Spulenfiepen. Ich bau die Karte jetzt aus und morgen geht sie zurück.
Hat jemand zufällig ne Asus Strix 3090 über? Nein? Mist!


----------



## blautemple (9. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Keiner hier Gears 5 und kann das mal für mich testen?


Moin,

hier sind die Werte:
WQHD Ultra ohne HDR:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WQHD Ultra mit HDR:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




UHD Ultra ohne HDR:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




UHD Ultra mit HDR:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (9. Dezember 2020)

Verschwindet Spulenfiepen nicht mit der Zeit? Meine 3090 Strix hatte anfangs stärkeres Fiepen und mittlerweile ist es kaum noch wahrnehmbar.


----------



## C_17 (9. Dezember 2020)

Mich würde ja mal die 3070 TI interessieren. Könnte die nicht mit 256 Bit Interface 16 GB haben, also das doppelte der 3070?
Wenn noch etwas Leistung dazu, wäre die sicher auch interessant.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2020)

@blautemple Super,danke dir für deine Mühe. Das eine UHD HDR Ergebnis ist kein UHD, da hast du dich vertan anscheinend. Aber nicht so entscheidend. 
Lief deine Karte Stock oder Übertaktet?

Da hab ich dann wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe, in meinen Ergebnissen einen Wurm drin. Muss ich mir nochmal anschauen was ich da gemacht hab. Hattest du auch die UHD Texturen geladen bei dir?

Zum Vergleich meine 3090er in UHD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (9. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @blautemple Super,danke dir für deine Mühe. Das eine UHD HDR Ergebnis ist kein UHD, da hast du dich vertan anscheinend. Aber nicht so entscheidend.
> Lief deine Karte Stock oder Übertaktet?
> 
> Da hab ich dann wie ich es mir schon gedacht habe, in meinen Ergebnissen einen Wurm drin. Muss ich mir nochmal anschauen was ich da gemacht hab. Hattest du auch die UHD Texturen geladen bei dir?
> ...



Upps, da bin ich wohl irgendwie mit den Screenshots verrutscht...

Die Karte lief mit meinem Alltagssetting, also: +135Mhz Core Clock und +250Mhz Mem Clock bei 480W. 25% sollte das aber niemals ausmachen.

Edit: Jo die Texturen waren auch installiert.


----------



## Duvar (9. Dezember 2020)

Ultra HD HDR Bild ist WQHD Blau, hast da wohl was vertauscht.

BTW

3080Ti mit 20GB womöglich 899€ 









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Spotted In HP OEM Driver - GA102 Based Affair With 20GB Of VRAM
					

NVIDIA's upcoming RTX 3080 Ti flagship has been spotted in an HP driver courtesy of StefanG3D (via Videocardz). According to the source, RTX  3080 Ti is the final name for the GA102 based 20GB graphics card that NVIDIA is preparing to take out the big Navi lineup. NVIDIA's upcoming RTX 3080 Ti...




					wccftech.com


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Upps, da bin ich wohl irgendwie mit den Screenshots verrutscht...
> 
> Die Karte lief mit meinem Alltagssetting, also: +135Mhz Core Clock und +250Mhz Mem Clock bei 480W. 25% sollte das aber niemals ausmachen.
> 
> Edit: Jo die Texturen waren auch installiert.


Ok super, da hatte ich sicher vom Kompilieren nen Bug drin. Am Preozessor kanns eigentlich nicht gelegen haben.
Naja, man muss nicht immer alles verstehen.

Die XT ist auch recht flott in dem Spiel, mein Prozzi ist übrigens schneller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Dezember 2020)

leutz,

*was meint ihr zur 3080 Ti?*
Wenn ich mir so Benchmarks 3080 vs 3090 ansehe sind da nicht mega viel Unterschied im FPS-Balken ..
Einzig die 20 GiB sind nicht schlecht..
Ob die Kärte länger kann wenn eine 3080 es nicht mehr flüssig packt?!


----------



## RavionHD (9. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man tatsächlich mehr Vram benötigt wäre die Kart wohl geeignet, ich denke jedoch für 90% wird das in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren nicht der Fall sein.
Wenn ich wie die 3080 eine FE zur UVP bekomme würde ich wohl zuschlagen, aber realistisch gesehen wird der Straßenpreis nicht unter 1000 Euro liegen.


----------



## blautemple (9. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> , mein Prozzi ist übrigens schneller


Aktuell lasse ich die Finger vom OC, Gigabyte bzw AMD sollen erstmal ihr BIOS auf die Kette kriegen. Bei jedem AMD CPU Release derselbe Käse...


amer_der_erste schrieb:


> leutz,
> 
> *was meint ihr zur 3080 Ti?*
> Wenn ich mir so Benchmarks 3080 vs 3090 ansehe sind da nicht mega viel Unterschied im FPS-Balken ..
> ...


Welche 3080 Ti?


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Dezember 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Welche 3080 Ti?











						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Spotted In HP OEM Driver - GA102 Based Affair With 20GB Of VRAM
					

NVIDIA's upcoming RTX 3080 Ti flagship has been spotted in an HP driver courtesy of StefanG3D (via Videocardz). According to the source, RTX  3080 Ti is the final name for the GA102 based 20GB graphics card that NVIDIA is preparing to take out the big Navi lineup. NVIDIA's upcoming RTX 3080 Ti...




					wccftech.com
				











						| VideoCardz.com
					






					videocardz.com
				







RavionHD schrieb:


> Wenn ich wie die 3080 eine FE zur UVP bekomme würde ich wohl zuschlagen, aber realistisch gesehen wird der Straßenpreis nicht unter 1000 Euro liegen.



Oh ya. Was wohl dann eine gute Custom kosten wird.
Holy moly 1250-1500 Euro xD
Jetzt bekommst du keine gute 3080 Custom unter 950-1050 ..


----------



## JunglistMovement (9. Dezember 2020)

Das wär ja auch "nur" 2080ti Preis.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Oh ya. Was wohl dann eine gute Custom kosten wird.
> Holy moly 1250-1500 Euro xD
> Jetzt bekommst du keine gute 3080 Custom unter 950-1050 ..


Stimmt, ich bin mit der 3080 FE aber wirklich sehr zufrieden, das Teil ist optisch zweifellos die schönste GPU die ich hatte, leistet etwas mehr wie die Palit GamingPro die ich davor gehabt habe, und wird durch die 2 Gehäuselüfter maximal 72-73 Grad warm. Und dabei in einer durchaus sehr akzeptablen Lautstärke.



JunglistMovement schrieb:


> Das wär ja auch "nur" 2080ti Preis.


Wobei 899 Euro UVP schon deutlich weniger wäre wie die 2080Ti.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> womöglich 899€


Ok ? 1250-1450€ also ? Falls man mal eine bekommen kann ?

In der Zwischenzeit zock ich gleich mal CP77 auf meiner 3080 TUF OC an.
Für High RT WQHD soll sie angeblich reichen(Ultra-Kram teste ich gar nicht erst). Mal gespannt.
Getüftelt wird so, oder so. Die Frage is nur, ob man überhaupt in spielbare fps-Regionen kommt.
Hab bisher keine Tests, oder Berichte, oder Videos dazu geschaut.

_Die gut eine Stunde_ krieg ich auch noch rum. 

PS: Gleich is Weihnachten !


----------



## Anthropos (9. Dezember 2020)

Asus TUF 3090 OC bei Media Markt für 1.713 € verfügbar.
KLICK

Edit: Nicht mehr verfügbar. Konnte mir aber eine ergattern.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Dezember 2020)

Nicht verfügbar. 

Wollte nur mal sehen, ob die so "lange" zu haben ist. 

Gleich geht's los !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich kann ich mal "richtig" RT Checken und CP77-Settings tüfteln. 

(Schätze das wird ne lange Nacht, bzw. Morgen für mich.  )

Erst mal n Kaffee einkippen. Viel Spaß @ all, die mitmachen !


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß @ all, die mitmachen !


Yo.
Kannst du starten?
Ich komme nicht mal in den Launcher rein.. kann mich nicht mal einloggen.
Überlastet? xD

Edit: Go back to sleep sagt er immer noch .. whaaat.
Da geht was: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Dezember 2020)

Musste erst mal checken, wie ich es mache.

Ging dann. Hatte irgendwo auf update geklickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem man ( ich spoilere grundsätzlich nix) von einem ersten besonderen Punkt aus, fortfahren sollte, hab ich statt dessen abgespeichert und erst mal los getüftelt. 

Komme der Sache schon recht nah. Inkl. RT/Lichteffekte auf Ultra übrigens. 

Ein kleiner Run, schnell, weit(keine Angst, ich sag nix zum Spiel, für Leute die sich nicht spoilern wollen) und bin so weit bisher, mit meinen Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der kleine Hakler war was im Spiel, was da passiert is, was ich nich sage. 

Die fps sehen schon sehr gut aus, angesichts der Qualität.
RT is ja echt geil, wenn es _*so*_ ist. 

Alter !!! Geil !!!   


So ... ich glaub ich lass die Settings erst mal so und zocke dann mal weiter. 


Viel Spaß weiter @ all !

edit: *100 fps müssen schon sein !* 
(und ja: Alle 3 RT Optionen AN und RT/Beleuchtung auf Ultra)

edit2: Interessante Details: Meine 3080 säuft mit RT Ultra average im Anfangsbereich 278 Watt und verbraucht wahnsinnige 4,3GB Speicher(GPU). Average Clock Speed war dabei 2041MHz. GPU Temp average 47 Grad C° im 3. testrun, also schon vorgeheizt, bei 22,4 Grad C° Wohnzimmertemp 30 cm vom geschlossenen PC(Glasseitenscheibe wegen der Beleuchtung  ) entfernt. Wie immer: Alles ganz einfach luftgekühlt. 


edit3: Nur meine ersten Schnellschusseindrücke. Weiter geht's ! Have fun !!!

noch n kleiner edit von 4:40Uhr: Bin mal paar Tage zocken ! cya ! 
(Bisher kein Absturz/keine Bugs/Keine Probleme)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Dezember 2020)

hänge bei 60FPS bei 330W @2040Mhz fest xD
einstellungen sind, bis auf blur, ULTRA


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Du meinst, besser eine Custom-Version holen als die FE? _Vernünftig_ auf's Spulenfiepen bezogen?
> Also mir wäre es ein Aufpreis von 200 € Wert kein Spulenfiepen zu haben.


Vernünftig bezogen auf Platine, Kühler, Limits.

Habe jetzt die 3090 FE im Rechner und ja, sie hat deutliches Spulenfiepen, sogar ab knapp über 60Fps.  Der Kühler scheint etwas besser als bei der Gigabyte Karte zu sein, da er mehr Reserven hat. Die Eagle OC bleibt etwas kühler 2-3°C, dafür minimal lauter. Ist aber vielleicht ein etwas angenehmeres Geräusch, daher nicht schlimm.
Dank des höheren PLs kann die FE ihren Boost besser halten.

3090FE
+höheres PL (400W)
+etwas potenterer Kühler (mehr Reserve, auf die GPU Temp bezogen)
+"günstiger"
-nur 1x HDMI 2.1
-Spulenfiepen (macht die Karte im Endeffekt lauter als die Eagle OC)

3090 Eagle OC
+2xHDMI 2.1
+mit Standardlüfterkurve etwas kühler als FE
+kein Spulenfiepen
-200€ teurer
-geringeres max. PL (385W)

Welche nimmt man jetzt?

Der Screenshot unten wurde während Metro Exodus läuft erstellt.


----------



## Anthropos (10. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Welche nimmt man jetzt?


Da sich die Unterschiede im Game in einer zu vernachlässigenden FPS-Zahl bemerkbar machen wird, würde ich zur leiseren Karte greifen.
Ich zocke aber auch ohne KH und bin sehr geräuschempfindlich.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (10. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> "RTX 3080 Ti FE:
> PG133-SKU15,
> GA102-250-KD-A1,
> 20GB GD6X,
> ...


Darf man fragen, wo du die Info her hast?


----------



## Duvar (10. Dezember 2020)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wo du die Info her hast?











						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Spotted In HP OEM Driver - GA102 Based Affair With 20GB Of VRAM
					

NVIDIA's upcoming RTX 3080 Ti flagship has been spotted in an HP driver courtesy of StefanG3D (via Videocardz). According to the source, RTX  3080 Ti is the final name for the GA102 based 20GB graphics card that NVIDIA is preparing to take out the big Navi lineup. NVIDIA's upcoming RTX 3080 Ti...




					wccftech.com


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Dezember 2020)

Wirklich viel mehr FPS am Bildschirm wird die Ti wohl nicht zaubern..
Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## deady1000 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ok, das Teil ist insane.
Bin mal kurz was umbauen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (10. Dezember 2020)

Hoffe die fiept nicht.


amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wirklich viel mehr FPS am Bildschirm wird die Ti wohl nicht zaubern..
> Oder was meint ihr?


Na so 6% schneller und doppelt soviel Speicher. Also moderat besser als die RTX3080.


----------



## RtZk (10. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Wirklich viel mehr FPS am Bildschirm wird die Ti wohl nicht zaubern..
> Oder was meint ihr?



Gleich schnell wie die 3090, der schnellere Speicher dürfte in der Gaming Realität keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## ChriKa (10. Dezember 2020)

MSI 3080 Suprim aktuell bei alternate für 1.049 Euro erhältlich.


----------



## Spinal (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe gestern mal Call of Duty BO CW ausprobiert. Natürlich mit Texturpack und alles auf Anschlag.
Scheint am Ende CPU limitiert zu sein (Ryzen 2700X), aber was mich extrem gewundert hat, 23GB VRAM belegt. Und auch 20 GB Hauptspeicher, wobei ich meist so 5GB durch diverse Hintergrundsachen belegt habe. Dennoch ist das rund 5 GB mehr als in anderen Spielen.
Interessanterweise sieht das Spiel noch nicht mal gut aus.


----------



## Thyel (10. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal Call of Duty BO CW ausprobiert. Natürlich mit Texturpack und alles auf Anschlag.
> Scheint am Ende CPU limitiert zu sein (Ryzen 2700X), aber was mich extrem gewundert hat, 23GB VRAM belegt. Und auch 20 GB Hauptspeicher, wobei ich meist so 5GB durch diverse Hintergrundsachen belegt habe. Dennoch ist das rund 5 GB mehr als in anderen Spielen.
> Interessanterweise sieht das Spiel noch nicht mal gut aus.


Warum sollte sich ein Spiel nicht den Speicher nehmen, der zur Verfügung steht? Gerade auf der Grafikkarte werden selten mehrere Anwendungen ausgeführt, die massig VRAM belegen. Viele Bibliotheken von reservieren sich daher eine gute Menge vom Speicher und geben ihn nicht direkt wieder frei, wenn man das nicht als Programmierer erzwingt.
Kenne das in Python zum Beispiel von CuPY. Bei C++ ist so eine Vorgehensweise auch nicht schwer zu realisieren, wenn man den Speicher einfach als Buffer verwendet.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Hoffe die fiept nicht.
> 
> Na so 6% schneller und doppelt soviel Speicher. Also moderat besser als die RTX3080.


Die meisten Founders fiepen leider richtig übel, meine war auch richtig schlimm.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Dezember 2020)

Optik: Völlig geisteskrank. 

Genau wie das Gewicht der Karte.
Erstmal ein GPU Support Bracket installiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Genau wie das Gewicht der Karte


Geil!
Da bin ich gespannt auf meine 3080 SUPRIM X mit 18xx g
Da liefert MSI sogar eine Stütze gleich mit xD

Ich wünsche dir viel Freude mit der Karte..


----------



## Anthropos (10. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Da liefert MSI sogar eine Stütze gleich mit xD


Ach was, wie cool!  Könnten sich die anderen Hersteller mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## Nobody2512 (10. Dezember 2020)

Habe gerade eine MSI Ventus RTX 3070 3X für 607€ bestellen können (Saturn). Hoffentlich hat diese kein Spulenfiepen. Soll leise und kühl sein und RGB ist sowieso immer das erste, was ich abstelle. 

Vielleicht als Tipp: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass MediaMarkt und Saturn kurz nacheinander die gleichen Karten verfügbar haben. So war die Karte bei Saturn schnell ausverkauft, kurz darauf aber bei MediaMarkt lieferbar. Sollte man also bei einem von beiden es gerade so verpassen, lohnt sich vielleicht ein Blick auf die andere Seite.


----------



## raychan (10. Dezember 2020)

Kurze Frage an euch.
ZOTAC  RTX 3080 AMP Holo oder Nvidia 3080 Fe?
Welche ist die bessere? Lautstärke, Stromverbrauch, Performance? 
(Preis nicht einbeziehen, ich kann mir eine aussuchen.)


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Optik: Völlig geisteskrank.
> 
> Genau wie das Gewicht der Karte.
> Erstmal ein GPU Support Bracket installiert.
> ...


Die Karte sorgt schon für einen Wow Effekt wenn man diese das erste mal in die hand nimmt,daskann ich bestätigen.Eine Stütze brauch man aber bei der Founders nicht wie ich finde.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2020)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wo du die Info her hast?


na von Kimi

Twitterlink is doch dabei


----------



## pietcux (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde die auch so lassen, warum hier ne Wakü, diese Optik ist doch unbezahlbar und der Kühler soll ja auch sehr gut und leise sein.


----------



## Tony103 (10. Dezember 2020)

Habe für die 3080 Master ein Beinchen aus Kunststoff zugesägt und mit Schaumklebepad fixiert. Der Zusätzliche Lufter leitet mehr Frischluft zur der Grafikkarte bevor es oben abgesaugt wird.. so um die 1-2 Grad bringts.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Dezember 2020)

raychan schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an euch.
> ZOTAC  RTX 3080 AMP Holo oder Nvidia 3080 Fe?
> Welche ist die bessere? Lautstärke, Stromverbrauch, Performance?
> (Preis nicht einbeziehen, ich kann mir eine aussuchen.)



Die 3080 AMP Holo habe ich noch bis Samstag.
Tolle Karte..
Optisch, eine der schönsten 3080 in meinen Augen.

Verkaufsgrund: ich möchte einfach die leiseste und kühlste (und schönste xD) haben..
Die Zotac wird halt 4-9 Grad wärmer und gaaaanz leise ist sie nicht.
Aber EIN JET IST ES AUCH NICHT !

Meine habe ich undervoltet 0,818 mV bei 1800 MHz - superb (:


----------



## deady1000 (10. Dezember 2020)

@amer_der_erste 
Welche wird es dann?

Habe die RTX3090FE jetzt auf 0,800V@1860MHz und läuft damit so auf 260-280W, allerdings je nach Benchmark, Spiel und Last auch gerne mal deutlich drüber. Finde ich aber so erstmal ziemlich akzeptabel. Fast kein Spulenfiepen - jedenfalls weniger als bei meiner GTX1080! Mit geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht vernehmbar.


----------



## KaterTom (10. Dezember 2020)

> Birdy84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Welche nimmt man jetzt?
> ...


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Welche wird es dann?


Eine 3080 MSI SUPRIM X

_Der Gerät wiegt knapp über 1,8 KG - braucht 3 Stromanschlüsse und muss stabilisiert werden..   _
Bin echt gespannt (:

Hatte noch letztes Monat eine 2080 MSI GAMING TRIO X
Die blieb auch schön kühl .. ich darf halt nicht vergessen dass die 3080 generell mehr säuft als die 2080 und dass erzeugt nun mal Abwärme..


----------



## deady1000 (10. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte sorgt schon für einen Wow Effekt wenn man diese das erste mal in die hand nimmt,daskann ich bestätigen.
> Eine Stütze brauch man aber bei der Founders nicht wie ich finde.


Aber die wiegt 2,2kg und beim Einbau, zunächst ohne Stütze, hatte ich schon Bedenken, dass mein metallverstärkter PCIe-Slot Schaden nimmt. Ich transportiere den PC öfters zwischen 2 Wohnsitzen, auch nächste Woche über Weihnachten und da wäre mir das viel zu riskant die Karte nur hinten an der Blende und am PCIe-Slot rumbamseln zu lassen, während die vorne mit ihrem Gewicht komplett 'durchhängt'. Die Stütze drückt sie leicht nach oben und sorgt dafür, dass sie pfeilgerade im Gehäuse liegt. Echt super, kann ich nur empfehlen.   Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass die Karte 3 Slots einnimmt und damit 3 Verschraubungen hat, also sie sitzt schon recht fest, das stimmt. Aber sicher ist sicher.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die 3090 FE im Rechner und ja, sie hat deutliches Spulenfiepen, sogar ab knapp über 60Fps.


Krass, dass ihr so ein Pech hattet. Hier ist kein Spulenfiepen zu vernehmen.


----------



## Spinal (10. Dezember 2020)

Thyel schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich ein Spiel nicht den Speicher nehmen, der zur Verfügung steht? Gerade auf der Grafikkarte werden selten mehrere Anwendungen ausgeführt, die massig VRAM belegen. Viele Bibliotheken von reservieren sich daher eine gute Menge vom Speicher und geben ihn nicht direkt wieder frei, wenn man das nicht als Programmierer erzwingt.
> Kenne das in Python zum Beispiel von CuPY. Bei C++ ist so eine Vorgehensweise auch nicht schwer zu realisieren, wenn man den Speicher einfach als Buffer verwendet.



Ist halt unüblich, kenne kein anderes Spiel was das macht. Und gerade bei CoD hätte ich das nicht erwartet, ist ja technisch nicht unbedingt herausragend.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Geil!
> Da bin ich gespannt auf meine 3080 SUPRIM X mit 18xx g
> Da liefert MSI sogar eine Stütze gleich mit xD
> 
> Ich wünsche dir viel Freude mit der Karte..


Die 3090 FE bringt es sogar auf über 2,15 KG. Hab sie ohne Stütze, wirkt auch nicht bedenklich.

Was das Spulenfiepen betrifft, so pfeift meine 3090 auch etwas. Mit dem neuen Netzteil ist es noch weniger geworden, aber es war generell nicht sehr laut.
Werde das aber nochmal prüfen mit offenem Gehäuse.


----------



## Nobody2512 (10. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Vernünftig bezogen auf Platine, Kühler, Limits.
> 
> Habe jetzt die 3090 FE im Rechner und ja, sie hat deutliches Spulenfiepen, sogar ab knapp über 60Fps.  Der Kühler scheint etwas besser als bei der Gigabyte Karte zu sein, da er mehr Reserven hat. Die Eagle OC bleibt etwas kühler 2-3°C, dafür minimal lauter. Ist aber vielleicht ein etwas angenehmeres Geräusch, daher nicht schlimm.
> Dank des höheren PLs kann die FE ihren Boost besser halten.
> ...


Dein Preisbereich liegt dann etwa 800€ - 1000€ über meinem. Gerade da würde ich kein Spulenfiepen akzeptieren. Spulenfiepen ist auch mein Grund eine neue Karte zu kaufen und nicht mit der 1070 ti zu verweilen.
Der Kühler und das PL (falls übertaktet werden soll) sprechen für die FE. Durch den potenteren Lüfter sollte es auch kühler werden, wenn man die Lüfterkurve anpackt. 
Das mit dem HDMI Port wäre die Frage ob man wirklich zwei braucht. "Für die Zukunft" würde ich sowas nicht beachten. Wenn zwei gebraucht werden ist die Frage, ob es zur Not vernünftige DP->HDMI Adapter gibt.
Die 200€ werden in dem Preisbereich den Braten auch nicht mehr Fett machen, jedoch würde ich unterm Strich versuchen, ob NBB dir die FE einmal tauscht und wenn die wieder fiept die Eagle behalten.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Dezember 2020)

mehr ist mehr, right?
2050 @1V nach 2std CP77 maxed out+++, DLSS balanced



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. Dezember 2020)

Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Dein Preisbereich liegt dann etwa 800€ - 1000€ über meinem. Gerade da würde ich kein Spulenfiepen akzeptieren. Spulenfiepen ist auch mein Grund eine neue Karte zu kaufen und nicht mit der 1070 ti zu verweilen.
> Der Kühler und das PL (falls übertaktet werden soll) sprechen für die FE. Durch den potenteren Lüfter sollte es auch kühler werden, wenn man die Lüfterkurve anpackt.


 Ja, OC oder UV hab ich schon vor. Mit UV ist meine FE auch eher unauffällig. Muss das noch mal genauer testen.


Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Das mit dem HDMI Port wäre die Frage ob man wirklich zwei braucht. "Für die Zukunft" würde ich sowas nicht beachten. Wenn zwei gebraucht werden ist die Frage, ob es zur Not vernünftige DP->HDMI Adapter gibt.


Da HDMI 2.1 über den Spec von DP 1.4 liegen, wird man da Abstriche machen müssen, wenn man einen zweiten bräuchte. Ich könnte ohne ihn leben, schön ist das aber nicht.



Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Die 200€ werden in dem Preisbereich den Braten auch nicht mehr Fett machen, jedoch würde ich unterm Strich versuchen, ob NBB dir die FE einmal tauscht und wenn die wieder fiept die Eagle behalten.


200€ bleiben 200€, ob ich jetzt ein Haus kaufe oder eine Graka. Eigentlich stinken mir die 1500€ schon gewaltig.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Eine 3080 MSI SUPRIM X
> 
> _Der Gerät wiegt knapp über 1,8 KG - braucht 3 Stromanschlüsse und muss stabilisiert werden..  _
> Bin echt gespannt (:
> ...



Kann dich gerne spoilern, hab heute auch meine neue Maschine (5900X/MSI X570 Ace/32GB/MSI 3080 Suprim X) zusammengeschraubt ... die Suprim X ist echt ein Monster von Karte!   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Verkabelung nicht final, fehlt auch die Laufwerksabdeckung noch unten rechts ... ist nur'n Pic um zu gucken ob n Post-Screen kommt/alles läuft, sieht dann etwas cleaner aus wenns fertig ist  )


Das CM H500M bringt zum Glück ne verstellbare GPU-Stütze mit, das Ding wiegt wirklich viel ...

(Btw: FU Corsair für euren propietären Mist, auf dem Ace ist zwar 'n Anschluss für Corsair RGB-Gedöns, aber da muss ich trotzdem noch n Hub zwischenschalten; erst mal ordern, sonst bleibt der Heck-Lüfter un-bunt xD)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Dezember 2020)

Vorhin zum ersten Mal Control gespielt, direkt alles auf Max gesetzt, 4K, DLSS an, RT auf Max, an den UHD-TV mit VSync angeschlossen und zack, durch die Bank stabile 60 FPS lol. Das Spiel ist schon nice und es läuft so super smooth. Absolut geisteskranke Karte.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Dezember 2020)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> die Suprim X ist echt ein Monster von Karte!



Bäääm.. Die schaut so mächtig aus! 
Genua die richtige Karte für mein massives Evolv X (:

Schönes Setup hast du da. Viel Freude damit! 

Welcher AIO ist es?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bäääm.. Die schaut so mächtig aus!
> Genua die richtige Karte für mein massives Evolv X (:
> 
> Schönes Setup hast du da. Viel Freude damit!
> ...


Kraken Z73, wenn schon Geld raushauen, dann richtig.


----------



## Gouvi (11. Dezember 2020)

Haben andere hier auch das Problem, dass sich mit der neusten Beta-Version vom Afterburner (7.3.0. Beta 6) keine Lüfterkurven für eine 3080 (Gigabyte Gaming OC) einstellen lassen. Er übernimmt sie nicht und setzt die originale dann komplett aus, was dazu geführt hat dass die GPU bis 87 Grad hochging und kein Lüfter sich gedreht hat. Musste dann schnell wieder auf Auto stellen. 
Liegts an der Beta oder gibts da generell noch Probleme mit Ampere beim Afterburner?


----------



## C_17 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann es kaum glauben: ich hab jetzt gerade (1.30 Uhr) mit Hilfe des Shop-Threads auf anderer Seite eine MSI GeForce RTX™ 3080 VENTUS 3X OC 10GB (V389‐001R) geschossen für 825,61 € bei Mediamarkt.

Ist die soweit okay? Hat die wer? Ich musste schnell zugreifen, daher konnte ich jetzt nicht vorher nach googeln. Ich bin ganz aufgeregt.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

Wünschte wäre eine TUF bei dem Preis, also wenn dieses Bild hier stimmt dann net so pralle...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach dir aber keine miese Laune, teste die erst mal, zur Not wirst du die wieder locker los ohne Verlust.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wünschte wäre eine TUF bei dem Preis, also wenn dieses Bild hier stimmt dann net so pralle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was soll das denn aussagen?


----------



## Duvar (11. Dezember 2020)

Wahrscheinlich Chipgüte.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Chipgüte.


Meine GamingPro leistete doch ein messbares Stück weniger wie meine FE jetzt.


----------



## C_17 (11. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht geht es ja in dem Diagramm um das OC.
Die Ventus hat ein Standard Powerlimit (320W) und da ich eh nur undervolten möchte, schaue ich was geht.

Zurückschicken im absoluten Notfall kann man ja immer noch.
Ne TUF war leider nicht im Angebot und die 825 € war das brauchbarste was ich so die Tage gesehen habe.

*Edit*: Nachdem ich jetzt bisschen gegoogelt habe, scheint die halt nichts besonderes zu sein. Ich meine für meine Zwecke und in Anbetracht der Verfügbarkeit würde sie reichen, aber für den selben Preis bekäme man sicher ein besseres Modell.


----------



## pietcux (11. Dezember 2020)

Hab da jetzt mal ne Frage. Mir wurde hier der R5 5600X wärmstens empfohlen um meine RTX3080 in WD Legion besser in WQHD auszulasten. Seit dem Test von CP 2077 hab ich mehr so das Gefühl 6 Kerne sind schon fast als obsolete anzusehen. Mein R5 5600X kam  gestern von Alternate. Soll den R5 3600 ablösen. Einbauen oder Retoure und auf was größeres umbestellen? Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Hab da jetzt mal ne Frage. Mir wurde hier der R5 5600X wärmstens empfohlen um meine RTX3080 in WD Legion besser in WQHD auszulasten. Seit dem Test von CP 2077 hab ich mehr so das Gefühl 6 Kerne sind schon fast als obsolete anzusehen. Mein R5 5600X kam  gestern von Alternate. Soll den R5 3600 ablösen. Einbauen oder Retoure und auf was größeres umbestellen? Was würdet ihr machen?


Kommt auf den Preis an. Ich hätte an deiner Stelle nicht mehr auf einen 6-Kerner gesetzt, sofern das Geld für CPUs mit mehr Kernen da ist.


----------



## Spinal (11. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wünschte wäre eine TUF bei dem Preis, also wenn dieses Bild hier stimmt dann net so pralle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist denn dieser Graph her und was soll der darstellen? Und wer hat sich den ausgedacht?


----------



## RtZk (11. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Chipgüte.



Das ist garantiert absoluter Unsinn.
Die Chipgüte bei FE's wird wohl eher überdurchschnittlich gut sein.
ASUS verbaut auch garantiert nicht auf der TUF und auf der Strix nur gut Chips, denn das sind die Karten die sie am Meisten verkaufen, sprich sie müssten dann nur gute Chips haben, was auch nicht sein kann.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2020)

An deiner Stelle würde ich den zammeligen 6 Kerner mir schicken


----------



## pietcux (11. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich den zammeligen 6 Kerner mir schicken


Also einbauen und gut ists. CP2077 ist eh nicht auf meiner Einkaufsliste.


----------



## Nobody2512 (11. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> 200€ bleiben 200€, ob ich jetzt ein Haus kaufe oder eine Graka. Eigentlich stinken mir die 1500€ schon gewaltig.


Dann bei NBB wegen Austausch anklopfen. Da macht man keine Abstriche.


C_17 schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum glauben: ich hab jetzt gerade (1.30 Uhr) mit Hilfe des Shop-Threads auf anderer Seite eine MSI GeForce RTX™ 3080 VENTUS 3X OC 10GB (V389‐001R) geschossen für 825,61 € bei Mediamarkt.
> 
> Ist die soweit okay? Hat die wer? Ich musste schnell zugreifen, daher konnte ich jetzt nicht vorher nach googeln. Ich bin ganz aufgeregt.


Meine 3070 Ventus 3X OC kommt wohl Anfang der Woche. Was ich gelesen habe ist das wohl der Kühler der 3080 mit 5 mm weniger Kühlkörpertiefe. Ich hoffe, dass MSI durch das Weglassen von RGB spart, da meine Anforderungen eigentlich nur stabil und leise sind. Werde dann mal berichten.

Edit: Welcher Shop-Thread eigentlich?


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Dezember 2020)

Da die Ventus 3080 schon leise zu Werke geht, wird die 3070 da sicher nicht anders sein.
Generell finde ich die Ventus wird oft unterschätzt, der Kühler ist schon gut und die Lüfter sind nur etwas lauter als die von der Gaming X oder Suprim X.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (11. Dezember 2020)

Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass MSI durch das Weglassen von RGB spart, da meine Anforderungen eigentlich nur stabil und leise sind. Werde dann mal berichten.


Eigentlich ist das bei Ampere das einzige was wirklich zählt, ausser vielleicht ein gewisses Mass an Fertigungs-Qualität. Ein höheres Powertarget ist am Ende bloss Spielerei ohne wahrnehmbaren Vorteil. Optik / Haptik ist schön und gut für's Ego, aber ansonsten auch nutzlos.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (11. Dezember 2020)

Meint ihr heute droppen nochmal Fe auf NBB?


----------



## deady1000 (11. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich kann es kaum glauben: ich hab jetzt gerade (1.30 Uhr) mit Hilfe des Shop-Threads auf anderer Seite eine MSI GeForce RTX™ 3080 VENTUS 3X OC 10GB (V389‐001R) geschossen für 825,61 € bei Mediamarkt.
> 
> Ist die soweit okay? Hat die wer? Ich musste schnell zugreifen, daher konnte ich jetzt nicht vorher nach googeln. Ich bin ganz aufgeregt.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte die zu Release da und sie machte einen sehr guten und hochwertigen Eindruck, allerdings gab's die damals zur UVP von 699€. Deine 826€ sind da schon gut drüber, aber anders kommste halt auch nicht dran. Wenn's dir jetzt mit den knapp 130€ egal ist, dann ist das ne sehr gute Karte.

Eine Sache aber noch:
Das Powerlimit lässt sich bei der Karte pratktisch nicht erhöhen, also OC-Wettbewerbe gewinnste damit nicht.

Hatte hier bezüglich UV mit dieser Karte mal einen Test gemacht:





						NVIDIA Ampere Laberthread
					

Die Palit ist PC-Partner, kann also das Zotac-Problem haben, oder wir drücken die Daumen und sie ist schon 2. Revision.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischen 1800 - 1860 MHz fährt die Karte am besten und lässt sich da auch gut undervolten.
Solltest dann zwischen 230-250W rauskommen, je nach Szenario.
2% Leistungsverlust für 25% Effizienzsteigerung.


----------



## C_17 (11. Dezember 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis. Nun also meinst kann man behalten? Möchte eh nicht Übertakten. Werd schauen was mit den einzelnen Volt Stufen so geht, danke.

Notfalls hätte ich sie sonst gleich verschweißt weiter verkauft, auch wenn ich sowas nicht gut heiße. Ich kenn ja die Situation um die 3080. Waren halt nachts weniger da und Media Markt hatte 11 Stück. Da war die Chance gut


----------



## deady1000 (11. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Nun also meinst kann man behalten?


Ja klar kannst du die behalten. Die ist flott, sieht hochwertig aus, taktet normal und lässt sich gut optimieren. Hatte bei mir auch sehr wenig bis kein Spulenfiepen und die Lautstärke war undervoltet niedrig. Ohne UV war die Karte schon deutlich hörbar, wenn sie auf 320W lief (für meine Begriffe, aber ich bin wassergekühlte Karten gewöhnt und damit kein Maßstab).

Wenn du die Karte ein bisschen tunst, dann wirst du damit viel Spaß haben. Würde sagen unter den 3080ern ist sie im Mittelfeld.


----------



## C_17 (11. Dezember 2020)

Na dann denk ich behalte ich die dann. Bin Mal gespannt, wann MM die verschickt. 😁


----------



## Guffelgustav (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich wurde vorgestern dann auch schwach und habe für meine 1080Ti einen Nachfolger bestellt...
Eine 3080 SuprimX ist es geworden und sollte, laut Aussage der Dame von Cyberport, morgen bei mir eintreffen.
Ist zwar ein Speicherdowngrade, aber ich denke, dass ich damit die nächsten 2-3 Jahre locker auskomme @1440p.

Hab einfach keine Lust mehr zu warten und eine 3090 wäre zwar finanziell kein Problem, aber das kann ich nicht mit mir vereinbaren....selbst bei der 3080 hab ich schon Bauchweh, wenn ich bedenke was mein Ti Modell damals gekostet hat   

Sweetspot für UV bei der 3080 liegt auch bei 1800/0.8v ? 
Meine, dass ich diese Werte öfter gelesen hätte. 
Ich weiß nur nicht mehr, ob das in Verbindung mit einer 3080 oder 3090 war - oder ob es für beide gilt?
Kann es kaum erwarten das Biest endlich hier zu haben


----------



## Windracer17 (11. Dezember 2020)

Das soll kein hate sein aber ich finde es immer wieder krass  wenn ich hier lese das die meisten schon am nächsten Tag beim Händler nachfragen Wo ist mein Paket?! Ich will gar nicht wissen was die zurzeit für einen Stress haben und mache verhalten sich in diesem Forum wie ungeduldige kleine Kinder die nicht auf ihr Spielzeug warten können...


----------



## deady1000 (11. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Sweetspot für UV bei der 3080 liegt auch bei 1800/0.8v ?


Ja so um den Dreh, musst selbst noch mal ein paar mV und MHz herumschubsen, aber sollte grob so passen.


Windracer17 schrieb:


> Das soll kein hate sein aber ich finde es immer wieder krass  wenn ich hier lese das die meisten schon am nächsten Tag beim Händler nachfragen Wo ist mein Paket?! Ich will gar nicht wissen was die zurzeit für einen Stress haben und mache verhalten sich in diesem Forum wie ungeduldige kleine Kinder die nicht auf ihr Spielzeug warten können...


Das wäre leicht behebbar, wenn man einfach ne bessere Statusaktualisierung einfügen würde. Oft weiß man nämlich nicht, ob die Bestellung safe ist oder ob da gleich ne Stornoparty kommt.   Denke das ist der Hauptgrund aktuell. Viele entdecken eine Karte für einen guten oder normalen Preis und haben Schiss, dass die Karte nie ankommt oder erst in Wochen. Und bei der Kohle werden die Leute ungeduldig. Aber ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht, man sollte etwas lockerer bleiben und den Shops wenigstens 3-4 Werktage einräumen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Dezember 2020)

mmmm
4FPS unterschied von 260W (1860/0.75V)zu 330W (2040/1V)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> mmmm
> 4FPS unterschied von 260W (1860/0.75V)zu 330W (2040/1V)


Jep, sehr gut! Welches Game ist das?


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Dezember 2020)

Ob der Inhalt noch heil ist..?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guffelgustav (11. Dezember 2020)

Windracer17 schrieb:


> Das soll kein hate sein aber ich finde es immer wieder krass  wenn ich hier lese das die meisten schon am nächsten Tag beim Händler nachfragen Wo ist mein Paket?! Ich will gar nicht wissen was die zurzeit für einen Stress haben und mache verhalten sich in diesem Forum wie ungeduldige kleine Kinder die nicht auf ihr Spielzeug warten können...


Bestellt am 09.12. mit Expressversand und keine Versandbenachrichtigung, was prinzipiell kein Problem für mich darstellt - bedingt durch die Pandemie dauern Dinge eben länger.
Ich hab lediglich angerufen, um zu Fragen, ob nicht die Anzeige auf der Seite bzgl. der Verfügbarkeit falsch war, weil die GPUs eben so begehrt sind und die von mir bestellte evtl. ja doch nicht "auf Lager" war.
Weder habe ich nachgefragt, wo das Paket bleibt, noch in irgendeiner Weise mich beschwert.
Das würde mir da auch garnicht in den Sinn kommen.
Meine Sorge war nur, dass Geld sinnlos irgendwo gebunden ist an eine Bestellung die nicht kommt und ich in der Zeit evtl. woanders hätte bestellen können. 
Zumal ich auch noch wegen einer weiteren Sache fernab davon angerufen habe.

Ich finde es eher krass, dass man sich als außenstehende und zu einem Vorgang unwissende Person derart äußert und solch eine (unterschwellige) Unterstellung in den Raum stellt. 
Am Ende des Tages muss aber jeder selbst wissen, wie er sich verhält und für was er steht.
Danke für den Ausdruck deiner Positionierung.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die zu Release da und sie machte einen sehr guten und hochwertigen Eindruck, allerdings gab's die damals zur UVP von 699€. Deine 826€ sind da schon gut drüber, aber anders kommste halt auch nicht dran. Wenn's dir jetzt mit den knapp 130€ egal ist, dann ist das ne sehr gute Karte.
> 
> Eine Sache aber noch:
> Das Powerlimit lässt sich bei der Karte pratktisch nicht erhöhen, also OC-Wettbewerbe gewinnste damit nicht.
> ...


Deine Wattangaben sind aber schon sehr optimistisch. Die Werte kriegst du höchsten in einer LowBob Anwendung mit QHD und niedriger.


----------



## Jannes23 (11. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ob der Inhalt noch heil ist..?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcher LKW ist denn da drüber gefahren?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Jep, sehr gut! Welches Game ist das?


3x darfst du raten xD

RT ultra, DLSS perf.


----------



## Gouvi (11. Dezember 2020)

Gouvi schrieb:


> Haben andere hier auch das Problem, dass sich mit der neusten Beta-Version vom Afterburner (7.3.0. Beta 6) keine Lüfterkurven für eine 3080 (Gigabyte Gaming OC) einstellen lassen. Er übernimmt sie nicht und setzt die originale dann komplett aus, was dazu geführt hat dass die GPU bis 87 Grad hochging und kein Lüfter sich gedreht hat. Musste dann schnell wieder auf Auto stellen.
> Liegts an der Beta oder gibts da generell noch Probleme mit Ampere beim Afterburner?


Hier nochmal kurz die Frage von gestern: Hat jemand schon eine Lüfterkurve bei einer custom 3080 mit afterburner erstellt, die auch korrekt übernommen wurde?


----------



## OmasHighendPC (11. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> mmmm
> 4FPS unterschied von 260W (1860/0.75V)zu 330W (2040/1V)
> 
> 
> ...


die 63% vs. 100% ist der Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte, nehme ich an  ...


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Aber die wiegt 2,2kg und beim Einbau, zunächst ohne Stütze, hatte ich schon Bedenken, dass mein metallverstärkter PCIe-Slot Schaden nimmt. Ich transportiere den PC öfters zwischen 2 Wohnsitzen, auch nächste Woche über Weihnachten und da wäre mir das viel zu riskant die Karte nur hinten an der Blende und am PCIe-Slot rumbamseln zu lassen, während die vorne mit ihrem Gewicht komplett 'durchhängt'. Die Stütze drückt sie leicht nach oben und sorgt dafür, dass sie pfeilgerade im Gehäuse liegt. Echt super, kann ich nur empfehlen.   Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass die Karte 3 Slots einnimmt und damit 3 Verschraubungen hat, also sie sitzt schon recht fest, das stimmt. Aber sicher ist sicher.
> Krass, dass ihr so ein Pech hattet. Hier ist kein Spulenfiepen zu vernehmen.


Die FE hängt bei mir gar nicht durch und sitzt so bombe, wie schon lange keine Karte mehr.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Habe die RTX3090FE jetzt auf 0,800V@1860MHz und läuft damit so auf 260-280W, allerdings je nach Benchmark, Spiel und Last auch gerne mal deutlich drüber. Finde ich aber so erstmal ziemlich akzeptabel. Fast kein Spulenfiepen - jedenfalls weniger als bei meiner GTX1080! Mit geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht vernehmbar.


Also hat deine doch Spulenfiepen? Bei UV geht das auch definitiv deutlich zurück. Aber gib der Karte mal auf den Kopf, also ohne UV, in UHD und 70 Fps und mehr. Dann sollte das Knören losgehen.

0,8V bei 1860Mhz klinge extrem gut. Keine der drei Karten, die ich hier hatte, hat das geschafft. Dafür waren 0,85V nötig, sonst hat Metro maxed out in UHD die Segel gestrichen.



Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Dann bei NBB wegen Austausch anklopfen. Da macht man keine Abstriche.


Der Support ist nicht besonders hilfreich. Ich kann beide Karte innerhalb des Rückgaberechts zurückschicken oder auf Wunsch die FE zur RMA schicken und dann vielleicht(!) in vielleicht(!) 8 Wochen eine "reparierte" Karte erhalten - voll Kundenorientiert!
Ich hatte ihnen angeboten, dass sie mir die Eagle OC lassen und mir 200€ gut schreiben. Aber da fingen sie an mit Spulenfiepen sei ja kein technischer Mangel.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (11. Dezember 2020)

@OmasHighendPC 
bei CP77 sind zusätzliche 4FPS, 4FPS mehr. wünschte ich könnte über 360W aufdrehen für weitere 4. TUF schafft es in meinem case nie über 62c bei 1860RPM.. vllt. shunt mod ich es doch noch eines tages.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Sweetspot für UV bei der 3080 liegt auch bei 1800/0.8v ?



Wenn du nicht auf das letzte FPS aus bist, ja dass ist so ziemlich der Sweetspot bei den Chip, egal ob 3080 oder 3090.
Ab 1,9 GHZ fängt der Chip an ordentlich zu ziehen und dann sind Karten wie die Suprim X im Vorteil aufgrund der schweren Kühlkonstruktion.

Ich bin immer noch erstaunt wie leise meine 3090 Suprim X selbst mit Stock Einstellungen (1975 MHZ GPU Takt bei 1,05 Volt) zu Werke geht. Undervoltet auf 1850 MHZ GPU Takt und +500 am RAM bin ich etwas schneller als Stock bei 80W ersparnis und einer sehr leisen Karte.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (11. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> @OmasHighendPC
> bei CP77 sind zusätzliche 4FPS, 4FPS mehr. wünschte ich könnte über 360W aufdrehen für weitere 4. TUF schafft es in meinem case nie über 62c bei 1860RPM.. vllt. shunt mod ich es doch noch eines tages.


die paar FPS sind mir egal, habe dasselbe heute @1700 MHz gespielt mit meiner TUF 3090, FPS zwischen 50 und 100 (meist zwischen 60 und 80), alles smooth und bestens, im 'Schongang'


----------



## GladiusTi (11. Dezember 2020)

Gouvi schrieb:


> Hier nochmal kurz die Frage von gestern: Hat jemand schon eine Lüfterkurve bei einer custom 3080 mit afterburner erstellt, die auch korrekt übernommen wurde?


Nutze 4.6.0 Version und keine Probleme mit angepasster Lüfterkurve.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Dezember 2020)

Jannes23 schrieb:


> Welcher LKW ist denn da drüber gefahren?


Glaubst soll ich das nbb melden??


----------



## Nobody2512 (11. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der Support ist nicht besonders hilfreich. Ich kann beide Karte innerhalb des Rückgaberechts zurückschicken oder auf Wunsch die FE zur RMA schicken und dann vielleicht(!) in vielleicht(!) 8 Wochen eine "reparierte" Karte erhalten - voll Kundenorientiert!
> Ich hatte ihnen angeboten, dass sie mir die Eagle OC lassen und mir 200€ gut schreiben. Aber da fingen sie an mit Spulenfiepen sei ja kein technischer Mangel.


Dann geht die FE umgehend zurück und du fragst dich, ob es dir die 200€ (700€ respektive) Wert sind und du nicht mit deiner 1080 ti bis Februar haushalten könntest, um die dann die 3080 Ti 20GB um die 1000-1100€ zu leisten als frei wählbares Custommodell ohne Spulenfiepen.



Gouvi schrieb:


> Hier nochmal kurz die Frage von gestern: Hat jemand schon eine Lüfterkurve bei einer custom 3080 mit afterburner erstellt, die auch korrekt übernommen wurde?


Die Gigabyte 3060 ti gaming oc bekomme ich auch nicht mit Afterburner richtig geregelt. Desweiteren scheint die Mindestdrahzahl 30% zu betragen.

Gerade nochmal rumgespielt. Der Lüfter kann unter 50% nicht anlaufen... Wenn ich die Mindestdrehzahl auf 50% setze geht es.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Also hat deine doch Spulenfiepen? Bei UV geht das auch definitiv deutlich zurück. Aber gib der Karte mal auf den Kopf, also ohne UV, in UHD und 70 Fps und mehr. Dann sollte das Knören losgehen.


Wie gesagt, mit geschlossenem Gehäuse und UV auf 0,8V nicht hörbar. Stock auf 350W hat man ein bisschen was gehört im Benchmark, aber ich hab eh nicht vor das Ding unoptimiert laufen zu lassen.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> 0,8V bei 1860Mhz klinge extrem gut. Keine der drei Karten, die ich hier hatte, hat das geschafft. Dafür waren 0,85V nötig, sonst hat Metro maxed out in UHD die Segel gestrichen.



Bisher keine Probleme in Control und RDR2 (je alles max und 4K).
Metro habe ich leider nicht. Zur Not tuns ja auch 1800MHz - das sind 0,3% Taktunterschied, lol.


Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch erstaunt wie leise meine 3090 Suprim X selbst mit Stock Einstellungen (1975 MHZ GPU Takt bei 1,05 Volt) zu Werke geht.


Wow, da geht das Saufen aber los oder? ^^
1,05V klingen heftig.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Deine Wattangaben sind aber schon sehr optimistisch. Die Werte kriegst du höchsten in einer LowBob Anwendung mit QHD und niedriger.


Ja, QHD war das.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Dezember 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht auf das letzte FPS aus bist, ja dass ist so ziemlich der Sweetspot bei den Chip, egal ob 3080 oder 3090.
> Ab 1,9 GHZ fängt der Chip an ordentlich zu ziehen und dann sind Karten wie die Suprim X im Vorteil aufgrund der schweren Kühlkonstruktion.
> 
> Ich bin immer noch erstaunt wie leise meine 3090 Suprim X selbst mit Stock Einstellungen (1975 MHZ GPU Takt bei 1,05 Volt) zu Werke geht. Undervoltet auf 1850 MHZ GPU Takt und +500 am RAM bin ich etwas schneller als Stock bei 80W ersparnis und einer sehr leisen Karte.


Man fragt sich warum das vorher alles nicht möglich war bei 250Watt und weniger......


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Dezember 2020)

Yo.

3 pin Graka an welche Anschlüsse?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C_17 (11. Dezember 2020)

1:  y Kabel
3: einzelnes kabel


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wow, da geht das Saufen aber los oder? ^^
> 1,05V klingen heftig.


Das ist bei den OC Karten scheinbar normal.
Die Asus Strix vom Kollegen boostet auf 1945 MHZ bei 1,075 Volt, kann aber selbst bei WQHD den Takt nur paar Minuten halten, taktet dann auf 1890 MHZ runter bei 1,025 Volt und die Temp geht auf 75° hoch und wird dabei gut hörbar.

Die darf ich mir am WE in seinen Rechner ansehen und optimieren, weil die ihm zu laut ist.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> 1:  y Kabel
> 3: einzelnes kabel


Anschluss Nummer 2 komplett auslassen?


----------



## C_17 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ja auslassen. Ist doch ein be quiet?


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe dieses gesleevte Set:

1x 4+4 Pin

2x 6+2 Pin

Kann ich das an Netzteil Pcie Anschluss 1,2,3 anschließen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C_17 (11. Dezember 2020)

4+4 ist für die CPU oben am MB. Nicht für die gpu

Du hättest gesleevt einmal y- Kabel bestellen müssen, wo 2 gpu Stecker dran sind und ein einzelnes 6+2.

Zwei einzelne 6+2 machen nur Sinn bei gpu mit 2 Stromanschlüssen




__





						NVIDIA Ampere Laberthread
					

Hey, Heute kommt meine Gigabyte 3080 Gaming OC an, leider warte ich immer noch auf die Lieferung des passenden Netzteiles. Mein jetziges ist ein be Quiet 600W Silber... Kann ich die Karte trotzdem einbauen? Wenn nicht, kann ich das Powerlimit runtersetzen oder undervolten? Ich habe mich mit den...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Dezember 2020)

Was 1 Fail. 
Das Kit habe ich schon seit Monaten daheim. Dachte mir jetzt wirds Zeit es zu benutzen.. 

Ausm Keller das originale VGA3 Netzteil Kabel geholt. 

Anschluss 1 hängt jetzt das Y-Kabel 
Anschluss 3 hängt jetzt ein einfaches 8 pin Kabel 

Gut so?
Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen der Zotac AMP HOLO und der SUPRIM X
Ein Durchlauf Ingame-Benchmark SOTR:

ZOTAC AMP HOLO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI SUPRIM X SILENT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI SUPRIM GAMING



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alles auf stock (:


----------



## HisN (12. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> mmmm
> 4FPS unterschied von 260W (1860/0.75V)zu 330W (2040/1V)
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, wenn man 60 als Grund nimmt, sind das fast 10 Prozent^^


----------



## deady1000 (12. Dezember 2020)

RayTracing Ultra/Psycho bei Cyberpunk ist schon geil!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxPEXJ0qBlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (12. Dezember 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man 60 als Grund nimmt, sind das fast 10 Prozent^^


eher gut 5% (man kann sich auch was vormachen, um das eigene Tuning zu rechtfertigen )


----------



## Gouvi (12. Dezember 2020)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Nutze 4.6.0 Version und keine Probleme mit angepasster Lüfterkurve.


Ok dann muss es wohl an der Beta, dann werde ich mal 4.6.0 testen


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2020)

Sucht noch wer Leute? Hier 593€ RTX 3080^^



			https://www.csv-direct.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A0642612&KATEGORIE=064
		


Edit:  Artikelnr. soll aber zeigen das es eine 3060 Ti ist, wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Anschluss Nummer 2 komplett auslassen?


Rail 1 ist Port 1. Rail 2 ist Port 3. Port 2 wird von beiden Rails versorgt.
Daher das Doppelstrang in Port 2 stecken.


----------



## Xaphyr (12. Dezember 2020)

NVIDIA Blacklists Popular YouTuber for Focusing on Rasterization more than RTX: Plus Our Own Story | Hardware Times
					

NVIDIA has reportedly blacklisted the popular YouTuber channel Hardware Unboxed, preventing them from receiving any future GeForce Founders Edition review samples. The reason behind this ban is that the channel is more focused on “rasterization” rather than ray-tracing. Nvidia have officially...



					www.hardwaretimes.com


----------



## Guffelgustav (12. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Rail 1 ist Port 1. Rail 2 ist Port 3. Port 2 wird von beiden Rails versorgt.
> Daher das Doppelstrang in Port 2 stecken.


Ich hätte dazu ebenfalls eine Frage bzgl. meines NT.

Besitze ein DPP11 850W mit 4 PCIe Ports.
Also kommt ein 8-Pin in Port 1.
Der Doppelstrang bzw. das Y-Kabel dann ebenfalls in Port 3?
Oder könnte dieser auch in Port 4, da hier keine Teilung der Rails stattfindet?

Konnte auf der Website von BeQuiet nichts genaues finden.
Scheint nur, dass 12V3 und 12V4 mehr A (35A) als die ersten beiden Leitungen (30A) bieten - wenn ich die Grafik zu den Ausgangsdaten richtig verstehe


----------



## RNG_AGESA (12. Dezember 2020)

eeey CP77 is ja mal geil! seit dem update heute nacht läuft es noch flüssiger, subjektiv gesehen @balanced +RT ultra



Xaphyr schrieb:


> NVIDIA Blacklists Popular YouTuber for Focusing on Rasterization more than RTX: Plus Our Own Story | Hardware Times
> 
> 
> NVIDIA has reportedly blacklisted the popular YouTuber channel Hardware Unboxed, preventing them from receiving any future GeForce Founders Edition review samples. The reason behind this ban is that the channel is more focused on “rasterization” rather than ray-tracing. Nvidia have officially...
> ...


absolut nachvollziehbar und richtig. NV bietet neben rastarezation (parität zu 6x) einen haufen zusätzlicher features, die scheinbar aber nicht relevant genug sind für so einige reviewer. DLSS und RT zb. warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Besitze ein DPP11 850W mit 4 PCIe Ports.
> Also kommt ein 8-Pin in Port 1.
> Der Doppelstrang bzw. das Y-Kabel dann ebenfalls in Port 3?
> Oder könnte dieser auch in Port 4, da hier keine Teilung der Rails stattfindet?


Das Netzteil hat 2 Rails für PCIe.
Port 1 und 2 sind eine Rail. Port 3 und 4 die andere Rail.
Du brauchst also ein Kabel an 1 oder 2 und das andere an 3 oder 4.


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Konnte auf der Website von BeQuiet nichts genaues finden.
> Scheint nur, dass 12V3 und 12V4 mehr A (35A) als die ersten beiden Leitungen (30A) bieten - wenn ich die Grafik zu den Ausgangsdaten richtig verstehe


Das steht im Handbuch.   
Rail 1 versorgt das Mainboard. Rail 2 ist für EPS und Rail 3 und 4 für PCIe.


----------



## Guffelgustav (12. Dezember 2020)

Super, vielen vielen Dank!
Die Karte kam auch gerade eben an  
Kanns kaum erwarten das Ding mal zu treten...mache dann auch schonmal die Heizung aus 
Mal schauen, was mit 0.8-0.85v drin ist und hoffentlich kein Spulenfiepen.


----------



## deady1000 (12. Dezember 2020)

Die RTX2080Ti kann sich wieder vor die RTX3070 setzen, weil laut HardwareUnboxed, bei Verwendung vom Ultra-Preset, der VRAM limitiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Dezember 2020)

nen Schwung 3080er bei MF reingekommen

aber alle >1000€


----------



## Jannes23 (12. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> nen Schwung 3080er bei MF reingekommen
> 
> aber alle >1000€



Für den Preis können sie sich die in ihren eigenen Backofen stellen


----------



## C_17 (12. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Rail 1 ist Port 1. Rail 2 ist Port 3. Port 2 wird von beiden Rails versorgt.
> Daher das Doppelstrang in Port 2 stecken.


Das stimmt so aber nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier steht es nochmal ganz deutlich: bei 2 PCI-E Kabeln, immer 1 und 3 benutzen, damit auf verschiedene Rails aufgeteilt wird. Ob das nun ein Y-Kabel oder nur ein normales 6+2 ist, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so aber nicht.
> 
> Hier steht es nochmal ganz deutlich: bei 2 PCI-E Kabeln, immer 1 und 3 benutzen, damit auf verschiedene Rails aufgeteilt wird. Ob das nun ein Y-Kabel oder nur ein normales 6+2 ist, spielt keine Rolle.


Ja, wenn du *zwei einzelne* Kabel benutzt. Aber das gilt nicht, wenn du das Doppelstrang Kabel benutzt. Das gehört in Port zwei, damit du die Last der beiden Kabel auf beide Rails verteilst.
Schließt du das Doppelstrang an Port 1 oder 3, wird nur eine Rail belastet, nicht beide.


----------



## Guffelgustav (12. Dezember 2020)

Das bedeutet für mich also weiterhin 1&3?
Ich müsste zwei Doppelstrangkabel benutzen, wovon ein Y-Ende dann leer ausgeht bzw. im Gehäuse liegt.

Habe die GPU eben ausgepackt...
Normalerweise ist doch bei JEDER neuen GPU eine Folie auf der Backplate oder nicht?
Die fehlt bei mir. Noch dazu waren 2-3 Lamellen nicht ganz gerade, was aber alleine nicht so schlimm wäre. Das mit der Folie gibt mir zu denken, dass ich hier Neupreis bezahle aber etwas gebrauchtes bekommen habe 
Außerdem sieht der stecker der aufs Mainboard kommt auch so aus, dass die schonmal eingebaut war. In der Mitte der Pins ist die Farbe eher Matt als glänzend, sieht quasi zerkratzt wie nach einem Einbau aus...könnte Grad im Strahl


----------



## cimenTo (12. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> aber alle >1000€



Spielt keine Rolle. Die Leute kaufen es. Könnte auch 1200€ kosten. Wird auch gekauft.


----------



## C_17 (12. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du *zwei einzelne* Kabel benutzt. Aber das gilt nicht, wenn du das Doppelstrang Kabel benutzt. Das gehört in Port zwei, damit du die Last der beiden Kabel auf beide Rails verteilst.
> Schließt du das Doppelstrang an Port 1 oder 3, wird nur eine Rail belastet, nicht beide.


Wie kommst du darauf das das y-Kabel in die 2 muss?! Das steht nirgends und wird auch nirgends so gesagt.
Um die Lasten zu teilen bei 2 Kabeln, muss die 1 und 3 benutzt werden.

Dir bringt es doch nix, wenn du die Port 2 und 3 belegst, da wird die Rail 4 auch mehr ausgelastet als die 3.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand  ne 3070 am Start?


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf das das y-Kabel in die 2 muss?! Das steht nirgends und wird auch nirgends so gesagt.
> Um die Lasten zu teilen bei 2 Kabeln, muss die 1 und 3 benutzt werden.


Es geht um die Lastverteilung. Das Doppelstrang Kabel versorgt ja 2x 8 Pin der Grafikkarte. Schließt du das an Port 1 oder 3 an, hast du aber nur eine Rail, die dann die Grafikkarte versorgen muss. Das kann bei einer 3080 schon mal knapp werden. Daher steckst du das in Port 2. dort wird das Kabel von beiden Rails versorgt.
Ob du dann das dritte PCIe Kabel an Port 1 oder 3 anschließt, spielt keine Rolle -- sofern die Grafikkarte 3x8 Pin hat.
Was du vermutlich meinst, ist dass man die einzelnen Kabel nicht an 1 und 2 oder 2 und 3 anschließen soll, da du dort auch eine ungleiche Verteilung hast.
Daher zusammengefasst:
Die einzelnen PCIe Kabel an 1 und 3 anschließen.
Das Doppelstrang PCIe Kabel an 2 anschließen.
Deswegen hat das Netzteil auch drei Anschlüsse.


----------



## C_17 (12. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für mich also weiterhin 1&3?
> Ich müsste zwei Doppelstrangkabel benutzen, wovon ein Y-Ende dann leer ausgeht bzw. im Gehäuse liegt.


Du nutzt bei 2 Anschlüssen deiner GPU die 1 und 3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5up41 (12. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand  ne 3070 am Start?


Nein, ich wollte eine 3080 zum UVP... hat noch nicht geklappt... evtl doch wieder AMD?


----------



## C_17 (12. Dezember 2020)

Will man bei be quiet in der Hotline momentan anrufen kommt: "Es sind keine Agenten verfügbar..." Aufgelegt. Super.  


5up41 schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte eine 3080 zum UVP... hat noch nicht geklappt... evtl doch wieder AMD?


Kennst du den Verkaufsthread?
Dort wo man die Meldungen immer bekommt? Hat bei mir am Donnerstag auch geklappt. nachts konnte ich zuschlagen bei der 3080 - ist zwar nur eine Ventus, aber für meine Zwecke reicht es. Ne TUF wäre mir auch lieber gewesen, aber die wird hoch angefragt sein immer.


@Threshold Ich glaube dir jetzt einfach mal, obwohl du mir keine Quelle zeigst. Ich bin auf dem Gebiet jetzt auch nicht der 100%ige Kenner. Im Handbuch steht es bei 2 Kabeln anders.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> @Threshold Ich glaube dir jetzt einfach mal, obwohl du mir keine Quelle zeigst. Ich bin auf dem Gebiet jetzt auch nicht der 100%ige Kenner. Im Handbuch steht es bei 2 Kabeln anders.


Du hast ja auch recht. Aber das gilt eben für die beiden einzelnen PCIe Kabel.
Das Doppelstrang würde ich immer an Port 2 hängen, da der Port von beiden Rails versorgt wird.
Die Verteilung der Rails kannst du im Handbuch nachlesen.

Ich hab den die wichtige Passage im Handbuch mal herausgenommen. Das Doppelstrang hat ja auch nur einen Anschluss am Netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C_17 (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich kenne die Grafik, habe sie selbst zuvor gepostet.
Klarheit kann nur be quiet bringen, aber da ist wohl wegen Covid-19 keiner erreichbar.
------

Wie wechsel ich nächste Woche am besten die GPU? Es bleibt Nvidia. Daher dürfte DDU nicht nötig sein.


GPU deinstallieren über Geräte-Manager und dann Nvidia Systemsteuerung deinstallieren?
3080 einbauen und wieder neu installieren mit Haken setzen bei NEU?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guffelgustav (12. Dezember 2020)

Das heißt...
...bei 3x 8-Pin : 1&3, weil automatisch 2 Kabel verwendet werden müssen.
...bei 2x 8-Pin: 1 Kabel = Port 2 und bei 2 Kabeln = siehe oben
Korrekt? 

Dann lasse ich nach dem Fiasko beide Kabel stecken und betreibe die 1080Ti gem. der letztgenannten Option. So hab ich schonmal alles stecken, wenn eine nicht gebrauchte und als neu verkaufte 3080 bei mir eintrifft...


----------



## C_17 (12. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Das heißt...
> ...bei 3x 8-Pin : 1&3, weil automatisch 2 Kabel verwendet werden müssen.
> ...bei 2x 8-Pin: 1 Kabel = Port 2 und bei 2 Kabeln = siehe oben
> Korrekt?



Schau oben das Bild an, da wird es doch gezeigt.
Wenn du ein 1x 6+2 Pin hast: Nur die 2 verwenden am Netzteil.
Wenn du eine 2x 6+2 Pin hast: 1 und 3 am Netzteil belegen.
Wenn du eine 3x 6+2 Pin hast: 2 und 3 *oder *1 und 2 belegen. In die 2 am netzteil muss dann da y-Kabel immer gesteckt werden.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (12. Dezember 2020)

Meint ihr es würde Sinn machen bis 3060TI und 3060 alle mal ordentlich verfügbar sind zum überbrücken eventuell z.B. eine 1070 zu kaufen?


----------



## C_17 (12. Dezember 2020)

Nein, warte ab, behalte dein Geld. Eine 1070 ist nun zu alt.
Und eine 3060Ti bzw. 3070 gibt es eigentlich viel besser als eine 3080.
Da kommst denk ich bald dran.

Ps: wenn du kannst udn ein gutes Angebot siehst, nimm lieber die 70 wie ne 60.


----------



## DaPopCOH (12. Dezember 2020)

wie kommst du drauf dass es die "besser" gibt.....
eigentlich ist das gegenteil der fall.


----------



## C_17 (12. Dezember 2020)

Hab die Tage den Verkaufssthread beobachtet. Da kamen doch wesentlich besser 60er und 70er rein als 80er.



Spoiler: Verkauf



[Bei den Lieferungen erlebe man nun eine bessere Verfügbarkeit bei bestimmten Serien, erwähnt werden RTX 3060 Ti, RTX 3070 und RTX 3090. Hier würden "größere Lieferungen eintreffen" und man habe immer wieder Karten auf Lager, die versandfertig sind. Die RTX 3080 bleibe jedoch "eine Herausforderung", so der Proshop, und man solle "mit zusätzlicher Wartezeit rechnen"./SPOILER]









						Radeon RX 6800, Geforce RTX 3080 und Co.: Wie sieht die Verfügbarkeit aktuell aus?
					

Sowohl der dänische Proshop als auch der deutsche Versender Caseking haben frische Einsichten zur Verfügbarkeit der Next-Gen-Grafikkarten von Nvidia und AMD geliefert.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (12. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Hab die Tage den Verkaufssthread beobachtet. Da kamen doch wesentlich besser 60er und 70er rein als 80er.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber zu diesen Preisen kaufe ich sicher nichts


----------



## C_17 (12. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Aber zu diesen Preisen kaufe ich sicher nichts


Abwarten und den Verkaufsthreat (Bot) beobachten.
Die meisten RTX 3080 kosten auch rund 1000+ € und vor 2 Tagen waren 11 Stück bei MediaMarkt für 826 €.
Man kann also auch mal Glück haben.

Von einer 970 auf eine 3000er wird schon ein ordentlicher Sprung.


----------



## DaPopCOH (12. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Meint ihr es würde Sinn machen bis 3060TI und 3060 alle mal ordentlich verfügbar sind zum überbrücken eventuell z.B. eine 1070 zu kaufen?


wenn du wirklich warten willst bis die preise am graka markt sich normalisieren dann kann das dauern und eine gebrauchte 1070 könnte  theoretisch schon sinn machen.
ich glaub nur nicht dass du da im moment was preislich attraktives findest.
auch die älteren generationen sind mittlerweile verdammt teuer geworden.
1660ti für round about 400 € oder ne 1050 für 260.....lol
und für ne 1070 hätt ich auch keine lust 300 euro zu zahlen.

dann lieber in den sauren apfel beißen und sich gleich was gutes holen.....
alternative ist warten bis nächsten sommer und beten dass es bis dahin besser geworden ist, was meiner meinung nach keineswegs sicher ist bei der aktuellen lage.

es ist einfach keine gute zeit zum hardwarekauf im moment.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> GPU deinstallieren über Geräte-Manager und dann Nvidia Systemsteuerung deinstallieren?
> 3080 einbauen und wieder neu installieren mit Haken setzen bei NEU?!


Ich hab einfach immer nur die neue Grafikkarte eingebaut und fertig.
Treiber wurden automatisch gefunden, da die neue auch wieder eine von Nvidia war und fertig.


----------



## C_17 (12. Dezember 2020)

Ok gut, danke.


----------



## cimenTo (12. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Meint ihr es würde Sinn machen bis 3060TI und 3060 alle mal ordentlich verfügbar sind zum überbrücken eventuell z.B. eine 1070 zu kaufen?



Kommt drauf an was du spielst und bei welcher Auflösung. Je nach Spiel ist die Karte immernoch gut. Nun ist halt die Frage was so eine Karte gebraucht kostet. Selbst der Gebrauchtmarkt ist im Eimer.
Leider wird das dauern bis sich die Preise normalisieren.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

Eine 1070 lohnt nicht mehr, die Karte ist viel zu schwach.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Meint ihr es würde Sinn machen bis 3060TI und 3060 alle mal ordentlich verfügbar sind zum überbrücken eventuell z.B. eine 1070 zu kaufen?


An eine 3060ti zu einem guten Preis (UVP bzw knapp über für Custommodelle) solltest Du relativ einfach gelangen wenn Du hier aktiv schaust:


			https://twitter.com/PartAlert
		


Notifications einschalten und dann schnell sein.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (12. Dezember 2020)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle. Die Leute kaufen es. Könnte auch 1200€ kosten. Wird auch gekauft.


Soviel zum Thema Corona, und die Menschen haben kein Geld. Scheinbar haben alle mehr Geld wie jemals zuvor


----------



## Gurdi (12. Dezember 2020)

Schade, niemand hier mit einer 3070 der Lust auf ein paar Benches hat?
Würde gerne mal meine UV 6800erabgleichen mit einer 70er


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (13. Dezember 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> An eine 3060ti zu einem guten Preis (UVP bzw knapp über für Custommodelle) solltest Du relativ einfach gelangen wenn Du hier aktiv schaust:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/PartAlert
> ...


Ja wenn kommt nur die FE in Frage, ich schaue immer mal auf der Nvidia Seite nach. Parallel schaue ich auch nach gebrauchen 2080TI, für 400-450€ ist das ja eigentlich eine bessere 3070


----------



## Guffelgustav (13. Dezember 2020)

Also gestern war mein Kopf überall, nur net in dieser Welt und fähig zu funktionieren. Was ein Glück war Samstag 
Ich kann meine Sorge, dass meine 3080 bereits verbaut war, ruhigen Gewissens begraben.
Man lernt eben nie aus....die Karte habe ich dann jedenfalls gestern Abend eingebaut.
Von den 4 PCIe-Ports am NT sind nun Nr. 2 und 3 belegt, wobei die Enden von 2 beide in die GPU gehen und von 3 eins lose im Gehäuse liegt (sind 2x Doppelstrang, hab keine Einzelnen). Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal für die Hilfe bei der schweren Geburt...wenn ich mir meinen Kommentar von gestern anschaue 

Es ist eine 3080 SuprimX geworden. Läuft im Silent Bios und ich hab bereits ein bisschen mit der Karte getestet.
Die Leistung ist, kommend von einer 1080Ti, absolut brachial...
Aktuell bei 0.85v / 1870Mhz / +400 Mem
Absolut stabil, mehrere Stunden CP2077, mehrere Läufe Timespy, Firestrike und 30 Minuten Furmark.
Dabei war die höchste Temp nach 4-5 Stunden zocken bei 64° und die Karte hört man überhaupt nicht....das ist wirklich bemerkenswert 

Zwei Fragen hätte ich und evtl. kann mir das ja jemand netterweise beantworten:
1) Wenn ich die GPU nicht undervolte und nur das Powerlimit sowie Templimit anhebe, einen Benchmark starte um die Karte mal zu treten, sehe ich als höchstes gerade mal knappe 400W. Normalerweise sollte die doch wesentlich höher gehen können oder passiert das nur in Verbindung mit einem OC auf den Takt?

2) Sollte ich anstatt des Silent Bios eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellen, da ich die Karte ja nicht in ihrem normalen Taktverhalten betreibe? Oder kann ich da mit einem ruhigen Gewissen die Lüftersteuerung alles regeln lassen?
Bin damit sehr zufrieden und kann über Afterburner auch kein Abschalten der Lüfter einstellen. Deshalb auch die Frage.


----------



## Scrati (13. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Anfang des Jahres hatte ich mir eine RTX 2070 geholt. In Cyberpunk geht ihr jetzt die Puste aus. Jetzt hatte ich überlegt mir eine RTX 3070 zuzulegen. Die Verfügbarkeit ist ja leider eher mau. 

Daher mal zwei Fragen:

a) Was waren denn die UVP Preise für beispielsweise ASUS TUF 3070?

b) Gibt es Kinderkrankheiten, auf die man beim "Gebrauchtkauf" achten sollte, wie z.B. Spulenfiepen?

Danke!


----------



## Elektro (13. Dezember 2020)

Habe meine MSI RTX 3070 Gaming Trio bekommen und bin schon etwas enttäuscht, die Lautheit und die Leistung sind gut, aber das sinnlose Spulenfiepen bei allem über 60Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz, nerven mich zu sehr, nein Danke... und eine 3070 auf nur 60 Hz laufen lassen ist mir bei den Preisen zu dumm....die wird wohl zurück gehen...
schade....
Ich lese hier öfter das alle RTX 3000 solche Probleme haben, da ich das von der 1000 Serie eigentlich nicht so kenne, könnt Ihr mir ja mal Eure Erfahrungen bezüglich Eurer 3000er und Spulenfiepen mitteilen...

Danke!


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2020)

Außer den beiden ASUS Karten hatten alle die ich hatte mehr oder minder "störendes" Spulenfiepen.
Am schlimmsten war die Founders.
Die ASUS Karten waren im normalen Rahmen, etwas Fiepen hat man immer bei so einer Wattage. Das die 70er fiept wundert mich aber ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (13. Dezember 2020)

meine TUF 3090 OC fiept so leise wie noch keine meiner Karten, die ich in den letzten Jahren gehabt habe, d.h. sie fiept so gut wie gar nicht


----------



## Spinal (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe gerade mal Sound aufnahmen vom Spulenfiepen gemacht.
Die Aufnahmen anzufertigen war interessant.
Mit bloßem Ohr höre ich fast nichts, auch wenn ich nah rangehe. Da sind einfach die Lüfter lauter und ich muss sagen, ich habe auch einen Tinnitus.
Aber mit Richtmikrofon und Kopfhörer kann man es ganz deutlich hören. Habe zum Vergleich Aufnahmen von einer 1080 STRIX gemacht, die ich noch nie fiepen gehört habe. Aber mit dem Mikrofon war es auch hier zu hören. Jede Karte fiept offenbar. Aber ganz ehrlich, wirklich interessant sind die Audiofiles nicht, da man die Lautstärke nicht vergleichen kann, wegen unterschiedlicher Lüfterkonfiguration und fehlendem Bezugspunkt der Lautstärke. Bei beiden Karten muss man extrem nah rangehen um was zu hören, auf den Aufnahmen ist es natürlich deutlich zu hören. Die 1080 STRIX würde ich da tatsächlich leiser einordnen als die 3090 FE. Aber wirklich minimal und beide sind sehr leise. Hatte FPS von 60 - 600 FPS. Am lautesten war es meiner Einschätzung nach  jeweils bei 150-250 fps. Danach wird es hochfrequenter und leiser (könnte aber auch am Tinnitus liegen),

Muss aber ergänzen, mit dem alten (BeQuiet DPP 650W) Netzteil konnte ich es bei der 3090 bei offenem Gehäuse auch mit bloßem Ohr ganz deutlich hören. Da war ich schon etwas enttäuscht das es so laut fiept. Vielleicht ist das ein wirklich mit entscheidender Faktor bei den Karten.




Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Habe die GPU eben ausgepackt...
> Normalerweise ist doch bei JEDER neuen GPU eine Folie auf der Backplate oder nicht?
> Die fehlt bei mir. Noch dazu waren 2-3 Lamellen nicht ganz gerade, was aber alleine nicht so schlimm wäre. Das mit der Folie gibt mir zu denken, dass ich hier Neupreis bezahle aber etwas gebrauchtes bekommen habe
> Außerdem sieht der stecker der aufs Mainboard kommt auch so aus, dass die schonmal eingebaut war. In der Mitte der Pins ist die Farbe eher Matt als glänzend, sieht quasi zerkratzt wie nach einem Einbau aus...könnte Grad im Strahl



Ich glaube an dieser PCIx Leiste die man in den Slot steckt. Dort sind Kratzspuren beim Einbau eigentlich nicht zu vermeiden.
Leider ist die Mentalität mancher Leute so, ich kaufe die Karte, probiere sie aus und wenn ich was besseres finde, schicke ich sie zurück.
Eigentlich sollte so eine Karte dann nicht zum Neupreis verkauft werden (darf glaube ich sogar nicht), aber ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das einige Shops gerade bei den schlecht verfügbaren Grafikkarten nicht so streng handhaben.



5up41 schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte eine 3080 zum UVP... hat noch nicht geklappt... evtl doch wieder AMD?


Da sieht es leider aktuell wohl nicht besser aus mit der Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> eine manuelle Lüfterkurve erstellen


Für mich hat die manuelle Lüfterkurve den großen Vorteil, genau auf mein Hörempfinden in meinem speziellen Case eingestellt zu sein.

Ich empfehle dazu anfangs zum einstellen, auf seine eigenen Anforderungen, die automatische auszuschalten und auf manuell zu schalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kann man den Regler inkl. Bestätigung des Hakens so langsam in 2-5% Stufen(nur Beispiel) hoch ziehen, bis man die Lüfterlautstärke beim Hochdrehen richtig auffällig hört, an der normalen Sitzposition.
Das könnte z.B. eine Einstellung für den Silent/Desktopbetrieb sein, bevor man das hört, z.B. bei 60, oder 65%.
Wenn man am zocken is, also die Temp nach oben geht, könnte man z.B. mit Kopfhörer auf, im Spiel und Sound den Regler weiter aufziehen, bis man es in diesem Modus langsam richtig auffällig merkt. z.B. ab 85%. Das könnte dann ein Wert sein, für den Gamingmodus, falls einem die Temps dafür reichen.

Ich hab so sehr angenehmes Geräusch, bei tollen Temps.
Hab die Werte einfach in den automatischen Modus übernommen.

So als Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(60 Grad C° erreicht meine Karte nie)

Dann wieder auf automatisch laufen lassen, feddich.
Man kann natürlich auch einen zero-Fan Mode einbauen, wenn man mag.
Ich stehe da eher auf gute Dauerbelüftung/Kühlung.


----------



## Guffelgustav (13. Dezember 2020)

Wie bekomme ich denn in Afterburner einen Zero-Fan Mode eingebaut?
Sehe zwar die gestrichelte Linie, aber selbst wenn ich drunter gehe, dreht er mit 30% (Wert der Linie).
Generell ist die Lüftereinstellung in Afterburner buggy bei mir.
Edit2:
Google ist mein Freund.
Echt krass, dass man da solche Offsets in der Lüftersteuerung hat.
Ich muss 65% einstellen damit ich 50% erhalte.

Edit:
Mir ist jetzt, wo ich auch etwas mehr im Idle auf den Afterburner schaue, aufgefallen, dass mir immer wieder 0Mhz beim GPU-Takt angezeigt werden. Die Spannung geht dann ebenfalls auf 0v.
Ist das ein bekannter Bug? Oder sollte ich mir Sorgen machen, dass mit der GPU etwas nicht stimmt?


----------



## DaPopCOH (13. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Außer den beiden ASUS Karten hatten alle die ich hatte mehr oder minder "störendes" Spulenfiepen.
> Am schlimmsten war die Founders.
> Die ASUS Karten waren im normalen Rahmen, etwas Fiepen hat man immer bei so einer Wattage. Das die 70er fiept wundert mich aber ehrlich gesagt.


meine evga ftw hats auch so gut wie  garnicht. 
um ehrlich zu sein hab ich aber auch manchmal das gefühl dass hier ziemlich übertrieben wird bei dem thema. wird ja immer so getan, als ob das die lautstäke eines düsenjets hätte....
ich würde wetten, dass bei 90% aller whine-posts die karte sich einfach nur ganz genau so anhört wie es karten nunmal tun. 

mimimi, spulenfiepen......zieh doch mal dein  kleid aus mann....


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (13. Dezember 2020)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-unbenutzt-nur-heute-800-/1602282266-225-4358  Diese eBay Leute werden immer unverschämter, und gleich 4 mal Angeboten


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Ich *muss 65% einstellen damit ich 50% erhalte*.


Oh, *das kommt mir bekannt vor*. Hatte ich mit einer vorigen Version auch. Mit der Beta Version 4.6.3 Beta 4 ging das weg, bzw. normal bei mir. Die hab ich beibehalten.

Hatte ich dank eines freundlichen Hinweises hier im Forum geladen, die Version und damit gingen dann auch genau die eingestellten Werte.

Haben sie das wieder verbuggt, mittlerweile, mit neuerer Version ?
Vielleicht kannst du mal die Version 4.6.3 Beta 4 checken, wenn du die laden kannst !?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Hab n link zu genau dieser Version gefunden, aus dem EVGA Forum(hab's erst geladen und mit MS Defender gecheckt, ob das sauber is):
download-eu2.guru3d.com/afterburner/[Guru3D.com]-MSIAfterburnerSetup463Beta4Build15910.rar

Ich empfehle nach dem Download erst im Ordner anzeigen zu lassen und dann rechtsklick drauf und nochmals mit MS Defender checken.  Is aber ok.

(Glaub auch nicht dass denen ihr Mod da im Forum was dummes postet.  )

Hier zum selber dort checken: https://forums.evga.com/Afterburner-463-Beta-4-m3165266.aspx


----------



## deady1000 (13. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-unbenutzt-nur-heute-800-/1602282266-225-4358  Diese eBay Leute werden immer unverschämter, und gleich 4 mal Angeboten


"Nur heute 800€." 

lol


----------



## Gouvi (13. Dezember 2020)

Hab jetzt extra wieder 4.6.2 installiert und die beta deinstalliert, jetzt übernimmt er zwar prinzipiell  die Lüfterkurve auch, âlso z.B. dreht er auch bei 70 % wenn ich um Spaß mal 70 % ab 0 Grad einstelle.  Allerdings will er weiter nicht konstant niedrig drehen. Habe eine Kurve mit 31 % Geschwindigkeit eingestellt bis 45 Grad z.B., GPU-Z zeigt auch 31 % RPM der beiden Lüftervarianten an, aber die RPM bleibt bei Null und geht schön weiter regelmäßig an/aus/an/aus........ ich verstehs nicht^^


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (13. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> "Nur heute 800€."
> 
> lol


Morgen dann wieder 900€


----------



## Guffelgustav (13. Dezember 2020)

@ChrisMK72 
Vielen Dank für den Link! War unterwegs und konnte es eben erst checken.
Ich hatte noch die Beta 2...siehste Mal   
Funktioniert jetzt alles einwandfrei mit der Beta 4.
Muss mal im Auge behalten, ob hier auch dieser Fehler mit einem Takt von 0 Mhz und 0v vorkommt.
Scheint aber auch behoben zu sein.

Wundert mich übrigens nicht, dass deine Karte nie 60° erreicht.
Du hast die Lüfter ja auch dermaßen aggressiv eingestellt - zumindest auf dem Bild - da kann ja garkeine Hitze aufkommen 
Mir wäre das zu laut. Maximal geht für mich 55%, aber auch nur bei 70°.
Die Suprim kühlt glücklicherweise so gut, dass sie normalerweise mit 40% bereits maximal auf 64° kommt.
Kommend von der 1080Ti, wie gesagt, ist das hier ne Kühltruhe 

Bin echt begeistert von der Karte. Die Mehrleistung zur 1080Ti ist echt krass.
Muss die Tage mal genauer ausloten was noch am Takt von Chip und Speicher möglich ist.
Auf die schnelle hat sie ja sofort alles angenommen, was ich ihr entgegengebracht hab und ich bin mit dem Ergebnis echt zufrieden.


----------



## Visionwhite (13. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72
> Vielen Dank für den Link! War unterwegs und konnte es eben erst checken.
> Ich hatte noch die Beta 2...siehste Mal
> Funktioniert jetzt alles einwandfrei mit der Beta 4.
> ...


Er muss Taub sein anhand des bildes weiß ich das seine Karte wie ein Föhn dahin föhnt. Tuf ist nur im Silent Mode leise.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Bin echt begeistert von der Karte.


Hier ich .. ich auch!  

Super Karte.. in meinem Main-Game RainbowSixSiege kommen die Lüfter nicht über 40 Prozent.
Ich höre das Teil nicht.
Und mehr als 65° habe ich in dem Game nicht gesehen (:

0,850 | 1850 MHz | +900 memory


----------



## RNG_AGESA (14. Dezember 2020)

mit der mainstory komplett durch, inkl eines mega großen berg an nebenquests und nebebnebenquest bestiegen. nur noch "ein paar" missionen bis 100% to go 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (14. Dezember 2020)

Was ist denn eine 1070 noch wert? 180€?


----------



## Guffelgustav (14. Dezember 2020)

Nochmal ein wenig getestet...
Habe mit Time Spy und Heaven getestet, durchweg höhere Scores bis +900 Mem.
Mehr hab ich mich nicht getraut, finde die +900 schon ne riesige Zahl.
Da hätte meine 1080Ti mir längst den Finger bzw. den Freeze gezeigt 
Spricht etwas dagegen die +900 auf den Speicher 24/7 zu nutzen?
Also ist das beim Speicher vergleichbar zur oft genannten Kotzgrenze eines Chips oder ist das da eher unbedenklich?
Wahnsinn das Teil....aktuell bei 0.85v | 1875 | +900 | 300W und max. 64°@48% Lüfter


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Du hast die Lüfter ja auch dermaßen aggressiv eingestellt - zumindest auf dem Bild - da kann ja garkeine Hitze aufkommen



Ein Vorteil, wenn man nicht so geräuschempfindlich ist. 
Meine Gehäuse-/CPU-Lüfter drehen immer 100%. Da fällt die GPU nicht groß auf.  
Zudem zock ich mit fettem geschlossenen Kopfhörer recht laut. Da verschwindet das PC-Geräusch. So gesehen ... taub ? Häh ? Was habt ihr gesagt ?  Laub ? Ja, im Herbst.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Wahnsinn das Teil....aktuell bei 0.85v | 1875 | +900 | 300W und max. 64°@48% Lüfter


So ist es.
DU hast meine Settings übernommen? 




ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Meine Gehäuse-/CPU-Lüfter drehen immer 100%.


Alter bist du taub? xD
Bei mir darf kein Gehäuse Lüfter über 600-700 rpm gehen.
CPU-Lüfter max. 900 rpm .. bQ! Silent Wings - hört man e nicht.
Meine Graka-Lüfter .. ja nicht über 1500 rpm...
Das höre ich wirklich *nur wenn ich genau hinhöre..
Alles andere würde ich nicht ertragen xD*


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bei mir darf kein Gehäuse Lüfter über 600-700 rpm gehen.
> CPU-Lüfter max. 900 rpm



Das ist in etwa was meine Lüfter auf 100% drehen. Tick mehr ... 800/1000 Umdrehungen.
Und bei 140er 200er find ich das Geräusch angenehm. Ein tiefes, ruhiges Rauschen. 

Und die GPU is hinter Glas.
Halb so wild.

Immer diese geräuschempfindlichen, jungen Leute. 

PS: Freut mich, dass das mit der Lüftersteuerung jetzt besser funzt bei dir, Guffel.


----------



## Guffelgustav (14. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> So ist es.
> DU hast meine Settings übernommen?


Hab das aus unserer Unterhaltung als Startpunkt genommen gehabt, danke dafür übrigens! 
Mem hab ich von +400 bis +900 in 100er Schritten getestet. 
Beim Chip muss ich noch schauen, ob bei 0.85v evtl auch 1900 geht oder eben weniger Spannung für 1850. 
Aber für heute reicht es auch, muss Mal ins Bett. 
Stellt sich mir nur nach wie vor die Frage, ob die +900 unbedenklich 24/7 gefahren werden können/sollten oder nicht. Also morgen recherchieren und lernen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Spricht etwas dagegen die +900 auf den Speicher 24/7 zu nutzen?



24/7 reicht aber auch +501
Die 10000MHz sehen schön aus. 

N8 !


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> muss Mal ins Bett.



Was is das denn ?  ☕
(muss ich mal googlen. Mist. Wusste doch: Irgendwas fehlt in meiner Wohnung  )


----------



## OmasHighendPC (14. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Hab das aus unserer Unterhaltung als Startpunkt genommen gehabt, danke dafür übrigens!
> Mem hab ich von +400 bis +900 in 100er Schritten getestet.
> Beim Chip muss ich noch schauen, ob bei 0.85v evtl auch 1900 geht oder eben weniger Spannung für 1850.
> Aber für heute reicht es auch, muss Mal ins Bett.
> Stellt sich mir nur nach wie vor die Frage, ob die +900 unbedenklich 24/7 gefahren werden können/sollten oder nicht. Also morgen recherchieren und lernen


frage ich mich auf, ob ich bei meiner TUF 3090 nicht +1000 fahren könnte 24/7, weil das stabil zu sein scheint
@ChrisMK72: wie's aussieht ist mir eher egal (von wegen '10000 MHz'), aber die zusätzlichen gratis FPS sind nicht zu verachten


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Hab das aus unserer Unterhaltung als Startpunkt genommen gehabt, danke dafür übrigens!
> Mem hab ich von +400 bis +900 in 100er Schritten getestet.
> Beim Chip muss ich noch schauen, ob bei 0.85v evtl auch 1900 geht oder eben weniger Spannung für 1850.
> Aber für heute reicht es auch, muss Mal ins Bett.
> Stellt sich mir nur nach wie vor die Frage, ob die +900 unbedenklich 24/7 gefahren werden können/sollten oder nicht. Also morgen recherchieren und lernen


Auf einer 80er sehe ich da kein Problem,bei den 90er bin ich mir da nicht so ganz sicher da der Speicher auf der Rückseite über längere Zeit durchaus zum Problem werden könnte.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. Dezember 2020)

Kurze Rückmeldung: Bin absolut begeistert von meiner 3060Ti.


----------



## Guffelgustav (14. Dezember 2020)

Moin,
morgendliche Benchmarks hinter mir.
Wieder mit Time Spy und dem alten Heaven (für Scores) getestet und bin nun gelandet bei
1860-1875@0.8v@275W max
Speicher lasse ich mal bei +500, da das Leistungsplus ggü. +900, gemessen an den Scores, doch sehr gering ausfällt (<=1%). Evtl. ist das in Games, wo der Speicher stärker beansprucht wird anders.
So habe ich jedenfalls fürs Gewissen "Leistung rausgeholt", nehme die schöne runde Zahl von 10.000 mit und fahre nicht zu aggressiv


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Dezember 2020)

Check aber auch in diversen Spielen die Stabilität.
Kann z.B. sein, dass Time Spy durchläuft, aber ein Spiel abstürzt, mit nur 0,8V.
Wenn nicht, isses natürlich toll.  

Die Hauptsache is ja auch, dass es in den Lieblingsspielen stabil läuft, von daher würd ich da auch noch mal testen.
Aber dann: zocken ! 

PS: Hab mir mal n Bett bestellt.  
(Aber Grafikkarte is natürlich erst mal wichtiger !  )


----------



## RNG_AGESA (14. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> PS: Hab mir mal n Bett bestellt.







__





						Hochwertige Betten für Puristen I MAZZIVO
					

Personalisierte Betten aus Holz in schlichter, moderner, reduzierter Formensprache.  MAZZIVO steht für Authentizität und Respekt sowie Affinität zur Moderne und Ökologie




					mazzivodirect.de
				



BETT! kann mit anderen nichts anfangen. entwicklung wurde offenbar bei den meisten iwann mitte der 80er eingestellt. *kotz*


----------



## blautemple (14. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Moin,
> morgendliche Benchmarks hinter mir.
> Wieder mit Time Spy und dem alten Heaven (für Scores) getestet und bin nun gelandet bei
> 1860-1875@0.8v@275W max
> ...


Timespy ist für Ampere überhaupt kein Stabilitätstest. Bei mir hat sich jetzt Cyberpunk 2077 als Extremtest bewährt. Da muss ich von +150MHz auf +120MHz runter. Bei Timespy laufen sogar +195MHz noch ohne Probleme.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (14. Dezember 2020)

bei TimeSpy kann ich auch +1260 auf MC geben und +246 CC

in den games nicht höher +800MC (CC eh curve (2040Mhz @1V bei CP77))


----------



## Guffelgustav (14. Dezember 2020)

Hab auch nirgends geschrieben, dass ich es in Games getestet habe oder die Werte rockstable sind   
Sondern eben in den genannten Benchmarks.
Spiele werde ich mir heute Abend vorknöpfen. 
Mal schauen, ob ich dann weiter runter muss mit dem Takt und wenn ja, wie weit bis es überall stabil ist.


----------



## pietcux (14. Dezember 2020)

Meine RTX3080 mag 0,8 nicht, aber mit 0,825 läuft TD2 stundenlang.  @1800Mhz. Ist TD2 ein relevanter Benchmark?


----------



## blautemple (14. Dezember 2020)

The Division 2 ist schon sehr fordernd, ich würde aber auch mal mit einem Titel testen der auch RT Beschleunigung nutzt. Am besten, wie gesagt, Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## pietcux (14. Dezember 2020)

CP 2077 ist leider so gar nicht meins. Höchstens wenn ich nen Cyber Cop spielen könnte. Aber nur Ganoven, ne nix für mich. Control läuft bisher auch gut damit.


----------



## Visionwhite (14. Dezember 2020)

In 60 Jahren werden wir fliegende Autos haben.

60 Jahre später:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (14. Dezember 2020)

AURUS GEFORCE RTX besser in einer Zeile, wenn schon die selbe Fontgröße *facepalm*


----------



## Guffelgustav (14. Dezember 2020)

Mittagspause...Essen? Nee, UV in Games testen  


blautemple schrieb:


> The Division 2 ist schon sehr fordernd, ich würde aber auch mal mit einem Titel testen der auch RT Beschleunigung nutzt. Am besten, wie gesagt, Cyberpunk 2077.



Hab deinen Rat befolgt und mal CP2077 getestet...du hattest jedenfalls Recht!
Mit den vorgenannten Settings direkt abgeschmiert 

Stabil lief dann 1815 | +500 Mem | 0.8v
Bin damit ca. 30 Min durch die Gegend gefahren, gelaufen und auch durch Gassen mit mehr Spiegelungen etc.
Um das ganze ein Stück weit sicherer fürs Zocken zu haben, bin ich dann auf 1800 runter.
Langzeittest über mehrere Stunden ist dann heute Abend dran.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Mittagspause...Essen? Nee, UV in Games testen




Richtig so.

Mir fällt grad ein, dass ich heute noch gar nix gegessen habe. Nur Kaffees. Aber ordentlich.
Aber gilt das eigentlich als Nahrung ? 

Muss mir auch mal was reinmampfen, langsam.

Irgendwie war da doch was ... Bett = bestellt. Essen = Ja, kann man mal machen.
Aber Hauptsache is doch die neue GPU und Zocken !!! 


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Mit den vorgenannten Settings direkt abgeschmiert


Hab ich mir gedacht, als ich die 0,8v gesehen habe, bei dem Takt. Das wollte bei mir glaub ich nich mal in RDR2 so laufen. 
(Also nich so schlimm)


----------



## Nobody2512 (14. Dezember 2020)

So meine MSI RTX 3070 Ventus 3X kam soeben an und wurde eingebaut. Spulenfiepen ist nicht wahrnehmbar bei geschlossenen Case, also endlich mal Glück gehabt. 
Der Kühler kommt mir recht laut vor. Komme von der Asus 1070 ti Strix Advanced. Sind da meine Erwartungen vielleicht zu groß and die Ventus?

Ich muss mir mal den Afterburner schnappen und die Drehzahl anpassen. Hoffentlich geht das mit der neusten beta unter 30%.


----------



## Visionwhite (14. Dezember 2020)

Ventus war noch nie gut und ist es jetzt auch nicht sind mitunter die schlechtesten customs die es gibt, egal welche Karte oder Serie.


----------



## Nobody2512 (14. Dezember 2020)

Visionwhite schrieb:


> Ventus war noch nie gut und ist es jetzt auch nicht sind mitunter die schlechtesten customs die es gibt, egal welche Karte oder Serie.


Schlecht ist sie nicht, jedoch bei 30% schon gut zu hören. Ich habe die Karten immer gerne im aktiven Betrieb auch im Desktopbetrieb. Irgendwie lässt sich die auch mit der neusten Beta nicht auf unter 30% regeln.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Dezember 2020)

Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Schlecht ist sie nicht, jedoch bei 30% schon gut zu hören. Ich habe die Karten immer gerne im aktiven Betrieb auch im Desktopbetrieb. Irgendwie lässt sich die auch mit der neusten Beta nicht auf unter 30% regeln.



Puuuh ich hab gestern meine Kurve angepasst.
Unter 30% geht nichts.
Sind gute 800 rpm bei meiner SUPRIM X ..
Diese hör ich nicht mal aus dem Case raus sogar wenn ich mit dem Ohr ganz nah rangehe.
Mein PC steht ca. 100 cm schräg links von mir - also am Tisch.


----------



## Visionwhite (14. Dezember 2020)

Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Schlecht ist sie nicht, jedoch bei 30% schon gut zu hören. Ich habe die Karten immer gerne im aktiven Betrieb auch im Desktopbetrieb. Irgendwie lässt sich die auch mit der neusten Beta nicht auf unter 30% regeln.


Doch ist sie in Relation. Schlimmer sind nur noch die Zotac Twin karten. chip ist chip aber die Kühlung ist billig. Msi eben.


----------



## Visionwhite (14. Dezember 2020)

Kurze Frage hat hier wer mal bei Cyberport bestellt? Habe dort jetzt eine 3070 für den Sohnemann geschoßen aber traue der Sache nicht ganz über den Weg, auch wenn da steht wird für den Versand vorbereitet. Hat wer Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?


----------



## Guffelgustav (14. Dezember 2020)

Hab meine 3080 von dort.
Versand hinkt bei denen etwas hinterher, aber sollte kommen.
Bei mir ging die Karte auch einen Tag später als geplant in den Versand. 
Die Versandmail kam bei mir um 21:36 Uhr.
Wenn du die Karte heute (eben) gekauft hast, könntest du Glück haben und die geht noch heute bei denen Raus - die versenden bis 18 Uhr, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab.
Mal den Abend abwarten, evtl. kommt die Mail mit der Versandbestätigung ähnlich spät, wie bei mir


----------



## Nobody2512 (14. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Puuuh ich hab gestern meine Kurve angepasst.
> Unter 30% geht nichts.
> Sind gute 800 rpm bei meiner SUPRIM X ..
> Diese hör ich nicht mal aus dem Case raus sogar wenn ich mit dem Ohr ganz nah rangehe.
> Mein PC steht ca. 100 cm schräg links von mir - also am Tisch.


Wenn es nicht unter 30% geht, dann werde ich die Karte wohl zurückschicken... sind ca 1100 RPM und schon wahrnehmbar, auch wenn sie mit 20% locker unter 60 grad bleibt. 
Dann wird es wohl echt Q2 2021 und ne Premiumkarte für die 600€.



Visionwhite schrieb:


> Doch ist sie in Relation. Schlimmer sind nur noch die Zotac Twin karten. chip ist chip aber die Kühlung ist billig. Msi eben.


Es ist die 3x also mit drei Lüftern und sollte demnach leiser sein. Werde mal versuchen die Lüftergeschwindigkeit zu verringern. Online liest man kaum schlechtes zur 3X. Wenn es gar nicht passt wird es eben Q2 2021.


----------



## Visionwhite (14. Dezember 2020)

Online liest man viel....Msi ist sehr shady. Suprim und Trio sind gut aber die Ventus....aber gut man hat ja nicht viel Auswahl zurzeit also einfach freuen.


----------



## Nobody2512 (14. Dezember 2020)

Gerade gesehen, dass die 3080 suprim eine uvp von 799€ ,also 100€ über FE, hat. Denke ich lasse die dann zurück gehen, wenn ich in 3 Monaten das Topmodell für den Preis kriege.


----------



## Duvar (14. Dezember 2020)

ASUS Grafikkarte TUF Gaming GeForce® RTX 3090, TUF-RTX3090-24G-GAMING, 24GB GDDR6X (90YV0FD0-M0NM00) online kaufen | MediaMarkt
					

ASUS Grafikkarte TUF Gaming GeForce® RTX 3090, TUF-RTX3090-24G-GAMING, 24GB GDDR6X (90YV0FD0-M0NM00) ➨ jetzt online kaufen und




					www.mediamarkt.at
				




Fix sein 1749€ (KP ob die nach DE liefern)


----------



## Painkiller (14. Dezember 2020)

Moin  ,

einige Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet. 
Bitte beim Thema bleiben. Auch wenn Covid allgegenwärtig ist, so lautet das Thema des Threads immer noch Nvidia Ampere. 

Danke euch!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Anilman (15. Dezember 2020)

0.8v 1800 in cyber geht bei mir ganze zeit nur stürzt das spiel softwareseitig auch mal ab.

habe auch auf stock schon 2 abstürze gehabt aber erst nach einiger zeit.

dachte das liegt am UV....

btw wenn alle meine lüfter (mit außnahme des seitenlüfters) auf 60% laufen höre ich das mit den mmx300 kopfhörern mit fractal define r5 auch nichts mit rtx3090 evga icx3


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

Heute kommt mein Weihnachtsmann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darin verbirgt sich eine 3080 Ventus.
Ich glaub es war ein großer Fehler vor einem Monat meine TUF zu stornieren für den Preis vom 09/2020, aber sei es wie es sei.... ich freue mich trotzdem heut.  

Darf ich abseits noch fragen, ob wer die be quiet" gesleevten Kabel schon ausprobiert hat und wie die sind?!

Wollt mri gestern noch ein be quiet 500DX Gehäuse holen, da war nix zu machen. Überall ausverkauft.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Dezember 2020)

für alle Ungläubigen: jetzt sagt auch Igor die 3060 kommt mit 12GB









						Die GeForce RTX 3080 Ti kommt später, die RTX 3060 eher und die GTX 1060 3GB bekommt eine beschnittene Nachfolgerin | Exklusiv | igor´sLAB
					

Fangen wir mit der heiß ersehnten RTX 3080 Ti an, die sich zwar immer mehr als wahrscheinlich herausgestellt hat, deren Erscheinung sich aber weiter verzögern soll. Glaubt man den eigenen Quellen…




					www.igorslab.de
				




"Bereits zur virtuellen CES 2012 (11. bis 14. Januar 2021) soll NVIDIA die neue GeForce RTX 3060 12 GB vorstellen und auch recht zeitnah launchen."


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> noch fragen, ob wer die be quiet" gesleevten Kabel schon ausprobiert hat und *wie die sind?*



Äh ... hab nie was Anderes benutzt, da BeQuiet Netzteile. 

Ja ... wie soll ich sagen ? Sie fühlen sich toll an.


----------



## Guffelgustav (15. Dezember 2020)

Die 3080Ti dann sogar erst Ende Februar bzw. bis man an eine realistisch rankommt irgendwann März/April.
Was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht mehr gewartet und eine 3080 gekauft hab  
Die 3060 12GB dürfte allerdings interessant werden. Gibt es dazu schon eine UVP?

Zu meinem Post von gestern:
Habe dann am Abend Cyberpunk (max. Settings, DLSS Balance) mit den UV-Settings getestet. 
0.8v, 1800, 10000 lief den gesamten Abend (6h) stabil.
Leistungsaufnahme war, wenn man HWiNFO u.ä. glauben mag bei durchschnittlich 230W.
Karte kam auf max. 62° bei max. 1500 RPM der Lüfter...krank 
Damit bin ich mehr als zufrieden.

Ewig mehr Leistung als die 1080Ti, weniger Leistungsaufnahme, deutlich leiser und kühler.
Noch dazu hab ich die alte Krücke noch sehr gut verkauft bekommen und das Upgrade war nicht ganz so teuer.
Warte jetzt nur noch auf meinen Backforce One Plus der die Tage kommen soll. 
Das wars dann endgültig mit den sozialen Kontakten und der Bewegung


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (15. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> für alle Ungläubigen: jetzt sagt auch Igor die 3060 kommt mit 12GB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha ich hab so drauf gehofft


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ja ... wie soll ich sagen ? Sie fühlen sich toll an.


Ja ich meine sind die flexibler als die normalen mit dem Netz drum herum aus dem Lieferumfang?


----------



## OmasHighendPC (15. Dezember 2020)

@Guffelgustav : find ich auch! CP2077 hat mich aber gezwungen die UV-Settings etwas schärfer einzustellen, da die Settings, die hier in anderen Games gelaufen sind, bei CP2077 crashten. 1700 MHz laufen jetzt hier bei 0.756V, 1800MHz bei 0.806V und 1900MHz bei 0.862V (Memory immer +500). Am meisten FPS habe ich in CP2077 aber mit coreclock +150 und Powerlimit 370W (mehr geht bei der TUF 3090 nicht), dabei taktet meine 3090 fast konstant um 1980 bis 2040MHz.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (15. Dezember 2020)

Kaum vorzustellen da hat ne 3080 mehr VRAM als 3080, 3070 und 3060Ti


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Cyberpunk (max. Settings, DLSS Balance) mit den UV-Settings getestet.
> 0.8v, 1800, 10000 lief den gesamten Abend (6h) stabil.
> Leistungsaufnahme war, wenn man HWiNFO u.ä. glauben mag bei durchschnittlich 230W.
> Karte kam auf max. 62° bei max. 1500 RPM der Lüfter...krank


Das hört sich doch sehr geil an ! GW !  



C_17 schrieb:


> Ja ich meine sind die *flexibler* als die normalen mit dem Netz drum herum aus dem Lieferumfang?


Ach so ... ich weiß es nicht, ob die andere einzeln liefern, da ich nur die aus den Netzteilen habe. Hab ja diverse.

Dachte du meinst allgemein die gesleevten Kabel. Ich mag die. Sind schön stabil und man kann sie recht kompakt verlegen. Hab meine mit so mini-Kabelbindern(waren im PC Zubehör dabei und sind viel viel dünner, als normale Kabelbinder. Richtig winzig dagegen) zusammen gemacht. Is fast wie ein einziges etwas dickeres Kabel.
Hab das oben rum nach hinten gelegt, neben der hinteren GPU Öffnung in der Backplate nach hinten raus(mein Case hat da extra ein Verlegeloch mit Gummizeug verkleidet und dann hinten, hinter der Verkleidung her nach unten wieder raus, hinter der Netzteilverkleidung unsichtbar zum Netzteil. Is alles sehr kompakt und aufgeräumt.

Hier mal wie die Kabel so verlegt sind(hab kein Showcase, also nich so auf den Staub achten  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mit ner Rotlichtlampe da reingeleuchtet. Normal sieht man die schwarzen Kabel(und den Staub auf der Scheibe  ) im dunkeln gar nicht.

Das Stückchen wo die GPU-Kabel und das Mainboardkabel hinten raus kommen, is das Einzige wo man Kabel bei mir im Gehäuse sieht. Sonst is alles frei. Vorn auch kein Laufwerkskäfig und zu den Frontlüftern ist nichts. Alles total offen(die Frontplastikscheibe hab ich raus gemacht und alle Staubfilter entfernt, also auch keine Staubfilter im Weg. Freie Luft zum Atmen, für meinen PC  ).

Gut für die Temps/Belüftung.
Schlecht, weil man öfter Staub saugen muss. 

Obwohl ... da beim CPU Lüfter hab ich schon .... x Jahre nich sauber gemacht. Bin da nicht so der Pingel. 
Hab keinen Bock den 140er Lüfter da abzufriemeln. Is ne Eigenkonstuktion. Normal war da ein Termalright Lüfter drauf. Nun ein 1000 Umdrehungen max. RGB Lüfter. Hinter dem Towerkühler is noch mal genau so einer, der halt hinten/oben raus pustet. Die Towerkühler-Lüfter sind sozusagen push/pull davor/dahinter.

PS: Geht hier nich um PC zeigen, sondern nur wie ich die GPU Kabel nach hinten raus gelegt hab, zusammengebunden, mit den Minikabelbindern und neben der Öffnung hinten in der Backplate her, dabei auch nicht zu sehr im Luftstrom zum CPU Kühler.

Normal bin ich nicht so der "PC-Zeiger". 
Sonst hätt ich auch vorher geputzt/gesaugt. Also real world x-Jahre Verstaubung. 


edit:

Ach so ... ich hab 2 einzelne Kabel genutzt(Nix Y-Verteilerkabel). Glaub am Netzteilanschluss(PCIe/GPU) 1+3 oder so.
Hab aktuell das 850W BeQuiet Straight Power 11 drin(gold).
Is schon ein etwas älteres Modell, was ich noch hatte(kann sein, dass die neueren "Platin" sind, oder so).


edit2:

Also normal sieht das jetzt gerade am Tage dann eher so aus, bei den Kabeln usw. (eben das Bild gemacht) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich seh' grad ... normal is das in echt noch dunkler, mit der Beleuchtung. Die Kamera hellt die Beleuchtung scheinbar noch etwas auf. _So hell_ is das in echt nicht. Eher sehr dezent und tiefere Farbe. Das is viel zu hell auf dem Bild.)

Die CPU-/Gehäuselüfter drehen bei mir immer 100%, da es maximal 1000 Umdrehungen Lüfter sind. Die beiden 200er Frontlüfter(abgebildete 140er sind *winzig* dagegen  ) nur mit 800 Umdrehungen.
Das is ein angenehmes tiefes Rauschen.


----------



## blautemple (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Darf ich abseits noch fragen, ob wer die be quiet" gesleevten Kabel schon ausprobiert hat und wie die sind?!


Ich nehme einfach mal an dass das genau dieselben Kabel sind die bei meinem Dark Power Pro 12 (https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-12-1200w-atx-2-51-bn311-a2360319.html) dabei sind und die machen qualitativ einen guten Eindruck. Für den Preis kann man da nicht viel falsch machen denke ich.


----------



## royaldoom3 (15. Dezember 2020)

Mal eine kurze Frage: Taugt das Kühlsystem der 3080 FE was? Wollte mir, wenn irgendwann wieder verfügbar die FE holen da sie preislich attraktiver ist als die Costum-Modelle die 400-500€ mehr kosten und das sehe ich atm nicht ein.


----------



## Visionwhite (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe seit heute ein Problem das die Lüfter aus und angehen am Desktop/Surfen ?! Kennt ihr das Problem und wie kann man es beheben?


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ne ich meine die einzeln gesleevten Kabel, die man direkt bei be quiet! optional noch kaufen kann.
Habe mir jetzt mal einen Satz zusammen gestellt und gekauft. Hatte ich schon immer vor und für die 3080 darf ich das schon mal machen. ^^









						be quiet!
					

be quiet!




					www.bequiet.com
				



Habe
2x CPU 8 Pin
2x GPU 6+2 Pin
1x MB 20+4 Pin
1x Sata 1er
1x Sata 2er bestellt.
Kam jetzt 70,80 € mit Versand nochmal. Schade das die 500DX Gehäuse momentan alle vergriffen sind.
Ich mach nachher mal paar Bilder, wenn die 3080 eintrudelt. 

Auch wenn viele die Ventus nicht gut heißen, sie hat genauso 3 Jahre Garantie und muss funktionieren wie jede andere Karte auch. Sollte man immer im Hinterkopf haben. Schlechter  oder besser gibt es immer. Für 825 € ging es ja noch gerade so.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Für 825 €


Das is momentan ein guter Preis, _ganz egal welche_ 3080.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Die 3080Ti dann sogar erst Ende Februar bzw. bis man an eine realistisch rankommt irgendwann März/April.
> Was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht mehr gewartet und eine 3080 gekauft hab
> Die 3060 12GB dürfte allerdings interessant werden. Gibt es dazu schon eine UVP?


laut Gamersnexus hätte NV gern ner MSRP zwischen 249$ und 299$

was die Boardpartner aber garnicht witzig finden

mal sehen was kommt


----------



## Visionwhite (15. Dezember 2020)

MSRP zählt seit langem nichts mehr die paar fe Käufer sind im einstelligen % Bereich.


----------



## Guffelgustav (15. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> @Guffelgustav : find ich auch! CP2077 hat mich aber gezwungen die UV-Settings etwas schärfer einzustellen, da die Settings, die hier in anderen Games gelaufen sind, bei CP2077 crashten. 1700 MHz laufen jetzt hier bei 0.756V, 1800MHz bei 0.806V und 1900MHz bei 0.862V (Memory immer +500). Am meisten FPS habe ich in CP2077 aber mit coreclock +150 und Powerlimit 370W (mehr geht bei der TUF 3090 nicht), dabei taktet meine 3090 fast konstant um 1980 bis 2040MHz.


Das wäre bei mir der nächste Schritt. Jetzt hab ich meine zufriedenstellenden Settings nach unten.
Muss ich also noch ausloten, wie weit meine 3080 nach oben hin mitgeht.
Hab es auch noch nicht geschafft, die SuprimX auf über 400W zu ziehen, wobei die ja bis 430W gehen soll.
Maximum waren glatte 400W, aber auch nur in Benchmarks.
Heute Abend teste ich mal ohne Curve und per Offset, wie viel die Karte hergibt und welchen Effekt das in CP2077 hat.
Dieses Testen und Ausloten macht schon fast mehr Spaß als das Zocken selbst


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Dezember 2020)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage: Taugt das Kühlsystem der 3080 FE was? Wollte mir, wenn irgendwann wieder verfügbar die FE holen da sie preislich attraktiver ist als die Costum-Modelle die 400-500€ mehr kosten und das sehe ich atm nicht ein.


Laut PCGH Test maximal 2,6 Sone laut und laut Igor ist der Speicherhotspot mittlerweile behoben. Was mich persönlich an der FE (3090) überzeugt hat, ist die Qualität der Karte. Die Kühler decken alles wichtige ab, sind so gut, wie keine Referenzkühler der letzten 10 Jahre. Die Qualität der DP Ausgänge, ist besser als bei den anderen 3090s und der 1080 Ti, die ich hatte. Einzig wegen Spulenfiepen muss man aufpassen. Von daher scheinen die FEs dieses Mal den meisten Custom Karten überlegen zu sein.

Noch ein Update zu meinem System: Nach dem Upgrade auf einen 5800X, hat mein Straight Power E10 doch die Segel gestrichen und es wurde gegen ein Focus GX-750 ersetzt. Nun ist auch das Spulenfiepen etwas leiser geworden - für mich jetzt erträglich. Daher bin ich bei der FE geblieben. Zumal, wie schon geschrieben, die DP Ausgänge einfach gar keine Bildfehler an der verlängerten Index produzieren.


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hey Leute, ich bin doch gerade etwas enttäuscht.

Also meine Ventus 3080 OC kam heute an. Bestellt im MediaMarkt.

Meine erste Verwunderung: die Karte war nicht verschweißt. Aber in den Unboxing Videos der Karte, hatte diese eine Plastikfolie drum herum.

Dann die Ernüchterung, eingebaut, funktioniert soweit 100% aber die Werte sehen mir sehr komisch aus.
Karte wird normal bis 75°C heiß.
Hab dann mal die Karte undervoltet mit 0,806 V und ungefähr 1785 Mhz. Selbst dann habe ich immer noch Temps um die 69-70°C.
Getestet wurd 3D Mark Nvidia DLSS Feature Test. Also Raytracing + dlss
Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl das die Karte schon mal wer benutzt hatte und die zurückgegeben hatte.

Was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht wunder, steht noch GTX 1080 im Afterburner.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ist halt ne Ventus, der Kühler ist mit der Abwärme überfordert.


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

Habe jetzt nochmal einen Test nachgeschoben:
16.34 Uhr

0,800V mit 1760 Mhz
Temp 68-70 °C
Lüfter dreht mit 60-62 RPM

Behalten oder wieder zurück schicken?
Neu war sie mit 100% Sicherheit nicht, denn die war nicht verschweißt.


----------



## pietcux (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Nicht wunder, steht noch GTX 1080 im Afterburner


Na dann installiere man erstmal den Treiber neu. Dann wird die Karte eventuell auch noch etwas geschmeidiger. Sonst 70 Grad ist doch ok?


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Na dann installiere man erstmal den Treiber neu.


Nein das ist die eigene Beschriftung im MSI Afternurner. Die ändert man selbst. Der Grafiktreiber ist doch neu.


----------



## pietcux (15. Dezember 2020)

Was man alles ändern kann, wusste ich gar nicht.


----------



## Visionwhite (15. Dezember 2020)

Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob du 80 oder 60 grad hast? Der GPU ist das egal. Solange leise ist es doch nicht wichtig. Da werden Probleme gemacht, wo keine sind. außerdem weiß man das Ventus Einstiegsklassekarten sind was hattest du erwartet.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Haha ich hab so drauf gehofft


Willst du die kaufen(RTX 3060 12 GB) ?
Zockst du damit WQHD, oder noch 1080p ?


----------



## RavionHD (15. Dezember 2020)

Wie heiß wird sie ohne UV?
Meine FE wird auch mal gerne 73 Grad warm mit etwas OC (Powerlimit 110, CoreClock +40, Memory +300).


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Neu war sie mit 100% Sicherheit nicht, denn die war nicht verschweißt.



Weder meine ZOTAC AMP HOLO noch meine SUPRIM X waren verschweißt..


Visionwhite schrieb:


> Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob du 80 oder 60 grad hast?


Also für mich waren 75-80 mit UV auch zuviel .. deshalb hat die Zotac AMP HOLO seit Sonntag einen neuen Besitzer.

Da zahle ich gerne 200 Euro mehr für einen mega Kühler mit extrem leisen Lüftern..
200 Euro ist viel Geld .. mir aber jeden Cent wert da es unhörbar ist.

Wenn die GPU jetzt im Winter bei "coolen" Raumtemps schon 75-80°C hat ... was darf ich dann im Sommer erwarten wo ich gut und gerne mal 26-30°C im Hobbyraum habe .. ?!

_Nee danke.._


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

Meine taktete nie über 1830 Mhz udn da wurde sie 75°C heiß.
Selbst mit UV bei 0,800V und nur einem takt von 1770 Mhz (mehr ging gar nicht bei der), wurde die um die 68-70°C heiß. Habe mit UV beim Time Spy einen Score gehabt von 16113.

Mir kam der Takt auch so gering vor. Selbst die FE mit 320W PW kommt ja über 1900 MHz?!

PS: In den Unboxing Videos war die Ventus überall verschweißt.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Meine taktete nie über 1830 Mhz udn da wurde sie 75°C heiß.
> Selbst mit UV bei 0,800V und nur einem takt von 1770 Mhz (mehr ging gar nicht bei der), wurde die um die 68-70°C heiß. Habe mit UV beim Time Spy einen Score gehabt von 16113.
> 
> Mir kam der Takt auch so gering vor. Selbst die FE mit 320W PW kommt ja über 1900 MHz?!


Hmm der Takt ist nicht ungewöhnlich für die Spannung. Mehr als 1830Mhz bei 800mv gehören meist in die Welt der Märchen.
16113 ist aber ein recht niedriger Score.Grafik oder Gesamt?
Meine 80er hatte mit UV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine 6800Xt hat mit UV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwas klemmt doch da bei dir.17k solltest du eigentlich schaffen.


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann im Gegensatz zur die das PW nicht erhöhen.
Hier überzeug dich selbst: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/16337515


----------



## Duvar (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nochmal einen Test nachgeschoben:
> 16.34 Uhr
> 
> 0,800V mit 1760 Mhz
> ...


Mit wv RPM? 60-62 RPM ist ja quasi stillstand, oder meinst du %? Sag mal wv Umdrehungen pro Minute genau, keine % Angabe. Etwas geringer als der Score von Gurdi, seine GPU war sicher etwas höher getaktet und sein Windows vllt nicht so zugemüllt im Vgl.


----------



## Nobody2512 (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nochmal einen Test nachgeschoben:
> 16.34 Uhr
> 
> 0,800V mit 1760 Mhz
> ...


Meine Ventus 3x 3070 hatte um die OVP auch keinen Sticker oder so. Innen die antistatische Folie mit einem Klebestreifen. War definitiv neu.
was hast du für die Karte denn bezahlt? Ich bin für meinen Teil so verblieben, dass ich doch noch abwarten und dann ein Modell mit Premiumkühler für den gleichen Preis anschaffe.


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

Naja wenn ihr alle sagt, eure war auch nicht verschweißt? Ist doch komisch, in den Unboxings auf YT sind die verschweißt gewesen.

Ich meinte mit 60-62% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Preis war 825 € bei Media Markt.
Weil ich eure Afterburner hier sehe - hab den Speicher aber nicht OC`t.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (15. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Willst du die kaufen(RTX 3060 12 GB) ?
> Zockst du damit WQHD, oder noch 1080p ?


WQHD


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich kann im Gegensatz zur die das PW nicht erhöhen.
> Hier überzeug dich selbst: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/16337515


Naja 17k sind normal bei dem UV Wert. Was zieht die Karte damit? Die Referenzplatinen haben leider eine bescheidene Effizenz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> WQHD


Na dann viel Spaß damit !  
(Wenn sie kommt und du sie hast)

Mit Abstrichen ging sogar die GTX 1660 super schon, mit 6GB. Hatte nie Speicherprobleme.
Die 3060 12GB wird dagegen eine Megaluxuskarte.

Der Speicher ist zwar glaub ich gar nicht so viel schneller ? Is ja auch GDDR6, wie bei der GTX 1660 Super, vielleicht tick schneller getaktet, aber die Basisleistung wird sicherlich ne Schüppe drauf legen.

Und mit der 1660 super konnt ich auch schon ACO (in WQHD) zocken, mit um die 55 fps in relativ schönen Einstellungen.
Dann wird die 3060 da sicher noch mal _deutlich besser_ abgehen.

btw: Die 3060 12GB wird ja wohl auch ne RTX Karte(was die GTX 1660 super nicht war). Damit kommst du dann auch noch in *die Vorzüge von DLSS*, was die FPS noch mal easy nach oben katapultieren _kann_.
Gute Sache.

PS: Die 1660 Super hatte ich ja ne ganze Zeit lang(2 Monate ?) zwischen der 1080Ti und der 3080.
Mich hatte die bereits positiv überrascht. Eine deutlich stärkere Karte könnte zu der Überraschung entsprechend _noch mal was drauf packen_ + DLSS !


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

Was die zog war mir erstmal egal. Hab die schon wieder raus gebaut.
Ich weiß nun echt nicht was ich mache, entweder zurück zu MM oder ebay oder behalten.

Ich meine für meine Zwecke reicht es (WQHD und FPS Limit 141, aber irgendwie hab ich kein gutes Gefühl bei der. Mir wird die selbst mit UV mit 70°C einfach etwas zu warm. Selbst wenn ich den Afterburner resette und die auf Standard lasse, geht der Takt nie über 1830 Mhz. Das ist doch nich normal?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (15. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß damit !
> (Wenn sie kommt und du sie hast)
> 
> Mit Abstrichen ging sogar die GTX 1660 super schon, mit 6GB. Hatte nie Speicherprobleme.
> ...


Ja, du musst überlegen ich spiele im Moment alle meine Spiele (DayZ, BF,Cod,Csgo usw.) mit einer 970 in WQHD und oh Wunder, reduziert man die Grafik auf mittel kann man immer noch mit 60Fps + spielen. Deshalb wäre das ein riesen Sprung für mich. Aber da sind wir auch wieder bei diesem Luxusproblem hier im Forum wo für viele ja schon eine 3070 nicht mehr für WQHD reicht...


----------



## Visionwhite (15. Dezember 2020)

Doch ist es und 70 grad sind nicht warm.....um gottes willen. Das Teil wird Stock bis zu 76 grad warm komplett normal. Das manche nur jammern können, die meisten würden sich freuen eine 3080 um diesen Preis zu bekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Was die zog war mir erstmal egal. Hab die schon wieder raus gebaut.
> Ich weiß nun echt nicht was ich mache, entweder zurück zu MM oder ebay oder behalten.
> 
> Ich meine für meine Zwecke reicht es (WQHD und FPS Limit 141, aber irgendwie hab ich kein gutes Gefühl bei der. Mir wird die selbst mit UV mit 70°C einfach etwas zu warm. Selbst wenn ich den Afterburner resette und die auf Standard lasse, geht der Takt nie über 1830 Mhz. Das ist doch nich normal?!
> ...


Das ist normal für diese Karte, das ist eben ein Budgetmodell. Die Leistung sollte trotzdem passen.


----------



## C_17 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ach Gurdi, das hast aber gut gesagt.

Also meinst mit der ist alles in Ordnung?
Die anderen haben ja gesagt hier, verschweißt waren deren Ventus auch nicht. Dann war sie also doch komplett neu bei mir. Das schon mal beruhigend.

Ich werde nochmal genau testen heut Abend und bau sie nochmal rein. Vielleicht mit dem neuen Gehäuse (Fractal design R6 >> be quiet 500DX) und noch einem Deckel-Lüfter mehr, bleibt sie etwas kälter.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Deshalb wäre das ein riesen Sprung für mich



Das glaub ich !  Macht dann sicher viel Freude, mit der Karte.



Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> wo für viele ja schon eine 3070 nicht mehr für WQHD reicht



Naja ... "reicht" is immer relativ.
Ich finde die 3070 is ne super WQHD Karte.
Aber ich mag halt gern höhere FPS und wollte das Plus an Basisleistung zur 1080Ti.
Mir "reicht" die 3080. 

Andere sagen wieder "Ich zock UHD mit Mods usw." und will ne 3090. Dann "reicht" die eben so gerade. 

Meinem Kumpel "reicht" aktuell die GTX 1060 und er freut sich sicherlich über die 1660 Super(die ich ihm wohl im Laufe der Woche schenken werde(er liest hier nicht mit)), die dann sehr gut für ihn "reicht" bei 1080p.
(Ich mochte die Karte echt, was die schon gebracht hat, selbst für WQHD und das für den Preis !)

Is immer ne Frage der Perspektive. 

Ich finde also: Eine 3060 reicht _sicherlich_ für WQHD. So lange man die Regler bedienen kann, kann man auch ne Menge Geld sparen.


----------



## Duvar (15. Dezember 2020)

Die % Angabe beim Fanspeed sagt einem nix, anhand deines Bildes kann ich entnehmen, dass bei ca 60% 1300-1400RPM anliegen und das ist langsam und sollte leise sein. Meine alte GPU hatte ich auf ca 1600RPM hin optimiert, sie war dann zwar leicht hörbar, aber meinem Empfinden nach noch leise dabei. Schau halt mal ab wv % Fanspeed es störend für dich wird beim Zocken. Sagen wir mal es stört ab 80% bei dir und 75% sind noch ok, dann würde ich ab zB 60°C (was du im idle natürlich nicht erreichen solltest) direkt die 75% fixieren. Wenn du deinen VRAM auch noch höher taktest, sollte dein Score noch etwas steigen und wie gesagt, das System, was nebenher alles läuft RAM usw spielt alles noch mit rein und für 825€ ist es noch OK. Falls es dich sehr stört, würdest du die Karte aktuell locker für etwas höheren Preis sogar loswerden.


----------



## GaylordFocker (15. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage, habe vor ne EVGA 3070 zu kaufen und diese dann im Step-up Programm mit einer 3080 zu tauschen. Bei den Konditionen steht: 

"Das EVGA Step-Up ist ausschließlich für Erstkäufer die das Produkt von einem zugelassenen Verkäufer oder EVGA Partner erworben haben."

Heisst das, die Karte muss zwingend von den Händlern erworben werden, die auf der Seite aufgelistet sind? Oder sind das nur die "Partner", und man kann auch wo anders kaufen, z.B. Saturn, equippr, Conrad etc.?

Hat da wer Erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Spinal (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe eine Speichernutzung von 10,5 GB in CP2077. Alles auf Ultra und DLSS Quality hochgerechnet nach UHD. 



C_17 schrieb:


> Heute kommt mein Weihnachtsmann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei meinem neuen Netzteil waren auch gesleevte Kabel bei, aber ich habe von denen freundlicherweise noch ein 12 PIN Kabel für meine FE geschickt bekommen, das ist aber nicht gesleeved und zudem noch verdreht


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Behalten oder wieder zurück schicken?
> Neu war sie mit 100% Sicherheit nicht, denn die war nicht verschweißt.


Was genau stört dich denn?
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich das letzte eine verschweißte Graka gesehen habe. Maximalsten Falles waren die Öffnungslaschen abgeklebt, quasi versiegelt, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Duvar (15. Dezember 2020)

Leute seid froh das ihr eine GPU habt, ich würde sogar eine nehmen die in Backpapier oder Alufolie gewickelt wäre!


----------



## Guffelgustav (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ach Gurdi, das hast aber gut gesagt.
> 
> Also meinst mit der ist alles in Ordnung?
> Die anderen haben ja gesagt hier, verschweißt waren deren Ventus auch nicht. Dann war sie also doch komplett neu bei mir. Das schon mal beruhigend.
> ...



Mir ging es genauso...
Meine SuprimX war auch nicht versiegelt, hatte keine Folie auf der Backplate und ich dachte, dass die schon benutzt wäre. Mit dem unguten Gefühl, sahen plötzlich auch die PCIe-Pins benutzt aus...der Film den man dann eben fährt ne  
Jedenfalls konnte ich das alles im Nachgang durch Gespräche mit anderen Käufern dieses Modells und einem zweiten paar Augen ausschließen - ähnlich zu dir mit den anderen Nutzern einer Ventus aus dem Forum.
-> also doch behalten und seitdem glücklich 
Manchmal macht man sich eben für nichts verrückt, aber bei so einem Preis auch verständlich, denke ich.

Also meine 1080Ti lief immer um die 75-82°, war aber dafür trotzdem noch gut laut.
Die Temperatur sollte bei dir also auch kein Problem sein.
Wenn du die Karte zu einer für dich annehmbaren Lautstärke eingestellt bekommst bei bis zu 80° (nur als Beispiel), dann ist doch alles in Ordnung. Hast dafür auch ne ganze Ecke weniger bezahlt.
Das ist ja eben der Kompromiss den man dabei eingeht.

Edit:
Jemand ne Idee wieso mir Afterburner jedes Mal abschmiert, wenn ich die Framerate im Monitor-Tab anwähle?
Kann mir keine FPS mehr anzeigen lassen und muss dann immer die Config löschen damit Afterburner überhaupt an bleibt, wenn ich es starte. Andernfalls schmiert es direkt nach dem Start wieder ab.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ach Gurdi, das hast aber gut gesagt.
> 
> Also meinst mit der ist alles in Ordnung?
> Die anderen haben ja gesagt hier, verschweißt waren deren Ventus auch nicht. Dann war sie also doch komplett neu bei mir. Das schon mal beruhigend.
> ...


Ja alles in Ordnung, was soll da sein. Schau dasd du die Abwärme gehandelt bekommst, dann ist das ne gute GPU. Undervolten und ab dafür, OC macht eh keinen Sinn auf den Karten.


Duvar schrieb:


> Leute seid froh das ihr eine GPU habt, ich würde sogar eine nehmen die in Backpapier oder Alufolie gewickelt wäre!


Du bist halt ein garstiger Hobbit, sonst hättest du auch schon längst eine.
Just buy it


----------



## Duvar (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin in einem Teufelskreis, habe jetzt so lange gewartet, kann jetzt nicht klein beigeben und die ganze Zeit die ich gelitten habe mit einem teuren Kauf zunichte machen. Mach mal deine Karte klar für 600  @Gurdi
Hoffe das der Andrang sich langsam legt und man was abbekommt direkt aus den AMD Lagern für max 650€ für ne XT.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

Naja langsam aber sich kommt das ein oder andere, ich denke ab ende Januar stabilisert es sich zumindest etwas.


----------



## Duvar (15. Dezember 2020)

Hätte ich mir doch zum Ampere Release direkt eine Karte gegönnt, aber ich dachte sollen die early adopter mal ordentlich gemolken werden, was für ein Trugschluss und ein Schuss in den Ofen!


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hätte ich mir doch zum Ampere Release direkt eine Karte gegönnt, aber ich dachte sollen die early adopter mal ordentlich gemolken werden, was für ein Trugschluss und ein Schuss in den Ofen!


Das hätteich dir auch vorher sagen können


----------



## C_17 (16. Dezember 2020)

So ging es mir mit dem 5800X. Gleich am ersten Tag für 449 € geholt. Hab den bisher nie wieder für den Preis gesehen. Manchmal fängt der frühe Vogel doch den Wurm.  

So und zum meiner Ventus 3080 OC: ich werde sie behalten und hab sie nun auch ausgiebiger testet. Heute Nachmittag schien irgendwie ein Fehler mit Afterburner dagewesen zu sein - hab die GTX 1080 wieder ausgebaut und vorher mal alles deinstalliert.
Zumindest @ Stock hat sie diesmal höher geboostet.

Hab vorhin mal für paar Stunden Stresstests & Benchmarks gemacht und mein Sweetspt ist bei 0,818V mit 1800 Mhz + 30 Mhz Schwankung. Die anderen Punkte haben ein Offset von +175 Mhz bekommen.
Läuft stabil und nie über 70°C.

*RTX 3080 Ventus / 0,818V, 1800-1830 Mhz, kein RAM-OC*
Firestrike Extreme 19331 Punte (meine GTX 1080 hatte 10146)
Time Spy 16332 Punkte (meine GTX 1080 hatte 7903)
Port Royal 10954 Punkte (meine GTX 1080 hatte 1554)
Assassins Creed Origins 12840 Punkte (meine GTX 1080 hatte 8719)


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Dezember 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was genau stört dich denn?
> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich das letzte eine verschweißte Graka gesehen habe. Maximalsten Falles waren die Öffnungslaschen abgeklebt, quasi versiegelt, mehr aber nicht.



Meine war scheinabr komplett "verschlossen" zumindestens wie ich das beurteilen konnte. Also außen die Schachtel und innen die Folie. Palit 3060Ti. Aber evtl. will keiner die Palit


----------



## Uhtred7 (16. Dezember 2020)

Bin ich bescheuert oder sind die Preise schon wieder gestiegen?  1200 für eine 3080 aorus 1359, die spinnen die Römer


----------



## C_17 (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe hier mal meinen Vergleich zur GTX 1080 vs RTX 3080 dokumentiert inklusive Stromverbrauch des Systems.
Hatte die Übersicht schon im 09/2020 versprochen, damals konnte ja noch keiner ahnen das die monatelang nicht wirklich verfügbar sein würden.










						RTX 3080 vs GTX 1080.pdf
					

Undervolting - Vergleich - Nvidia Pascal vs. Nvidia Ampere System. Windows 10 x64 AMD Ryzen 7 5800X @ Stock, 85W Eco-Mode MSI MEG X570 Ace G.Skill Ripjaw V, B-Die, @ 3600 CL14-15-14-28 be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 Noctua NH-U14S, Lüfter: NF-A14 PWM 3x Noctua NF-A14 PWM Chromax...




					www.docdroid.net
				




Die Angaben decken sich auch ungefähr mit dem Test der 3080 TUF aus der PCGH 12/2020 auf Seite 31.
Da wird beim UV der TUF 0,8V und 1830 Mhz angegeben.


----------



## Uhtred7 (16. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal meinen Vergleich zur GTX 1080 vs RTX 3080 dokumentiert inklusive Stromverbrauch des Systems.
> Hatte die Übersicht schon im 09/2020 versprochen, damals konnte ja noch keiner ahnen das die monatelang nicht wirklich verfügbar sein würden.
> 
> 
> ...


Respektabel gefällt mir sowas. aber zu viele spiele im cpu Limit  die 3080 ist teilweise 3 mal schneller als die 1080 wenn kein cpu limit anliegt. origins ist cpu rape


----------



## C_17 (16. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> aber zu viele spiele im cpu Limit  die 3080 ist teilweise 3 mal schneller als die 1080 wenn kein cpu limit anliegt. origins ist cpu rape


Wie kommst auf CPU-Limit? Mit nem 5800X hab ich kein CPU-Limit ^^
Sind halt alle beide stark undervoltet. Man kommt nicht auf die 3fache Leistung. Schau mal in PCGH-Aufrüstmatrix. Da steht die ungefähre Leistungssteigerung. ^^

Aufrüstmatrix sagt: 1440p - GTX 1080 zu RTX 3080 = +128%


----------



## Uhtred7 (16. Dezember 2020)

Control hast du locker das 3 fache auch ohne dlss und rt., origins war ich mit zen 2 in einem starken cpu limit 40 fps xD


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (16. Dezember 2020)

Auf der Nvidia Seite steht übrigens die 3080 auf "Kaufen", vielleicht kommt da ja was


----------



## Maxtrum (16. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Auf der Nvidia Seite steht übrigens die 3080 auf "Kaufen", vielleicht kommt da ja was


kommt nur die info

Redirecting to our fulfillment partner. Passiert aber nix,....


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (16. Dezember 2020)

Maxtrum schrieb:


> kommt nur die info
> 
> Redirecting to our fulfillment partner. Passiert aber nix,....


Deswegen sagte ich doch vielleicht im laufe des Tages


----------



## Uhtred7 (16. Dezember 2020)

bekommt sowieso keine fe  wenn jetzt schon tausende drauf geiern bricht die seite zusammen wenn sie online gehen und eine handvoll wird sie bekommen . sehr unwahrscheinlich bei der 3080. die anderen sind easy


----------



## Guffelgustav (16. Dezember 2020)

C_17 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal meinen Vergleich zur GTX 1080 vs RTX 3080 dokumentiert inklusive Stromverbrauch des Systems.
> Hatte die Übersicht schon im 09/2020 versprochen, damals konnte ja noch keiner ahnen das die monatelang nicht wirklich verfügbar sein würden.
> 
> 
> ...


Starke Zusammenstellung!
Finde ich wirklich interessant die Zahlen so gegenübergestellt zu sehen.
Die 1080@UV hat ja echt eine sehr geringe Leistungsaufnahme, wenn man nur auf das Delta zum System mit der 3080 abstellt.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass meine 1080Ti (wesentlich) weniger verbraucht hätte als meine 3080 - beide UV, wobei 1080Ti@0.91v und 3080@0.8v. 
Hab im Kopf, dass sich die Ti auch da bis zu 300W gegönnt hat.
War da so ein großer Unterschied zwischen 1080 und 1080Ti oder hab ich das schlichtweg falsch in Erinnerung mit meiner alten Karte?

Würde mich interessieren, ob deine Ventus den Takt bei der Spannung auch in CP2077 halten kann?
Ist insgesamt ja ein sehr gutes Ergebnis!
Freut mich, dass du mit der Karte doch zufrieden bist und alles läuft.
Immer <70° ist doch top für die Leistung


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Dezember 2020)

Kann mein Glück manchmal gar nicht fassen, dass ich zufällig gerade online geschaut hatte(hab keine Technik-Helferlein), als ne 3080 TUF OC sofort lieferbar war.
Übler Aufpreis, aber wenigstens von einem guten, bekannten Händler, wo ich schon andere Sachen bestellt hatte.

Mittlerweile bin ich echt froh, dass ich trotz Aufpreis da bestellt hatte. War auch alles original eingeschweißt und zugeklebt + alle Schutzfolien noch drauf. Keinerlei spuren, dass da schon mal auf war. Bin sicher, dass die Neuware war.

Und dann eben noch die 80 TUF OC, welche ich zuerst haben wollte, bevor ich zwischenzeitlich auf Strix OC umgeschwenkt bin, in der Bestellung(welche nie kam).

Also mit so einer dermaßen grottigen Verfügbarkeit bei den neuen Top-GPUs allgemein und der 3080 noch mal mehr im speziellen, hätt' ich nie gerechnet.

Hatte echt gedacht, nach so ca. 4 Wochen nach Verkaufsstart beruhigt sich die Lage und die Verfügbarkeit wird besser.
Dass das bis 2021 rein schlecht bleibt, hat mich echt überrascht.

Naja ... bin ja zum Glück nicht der Einzige, der wohl nie wieder vor Release der neuen Gen seine alte Hauptkarte vertickt.
Aus Fehlern lernt man.

Irgendwie isses bei GPU-Releases der neuen Gens mittlerweile so ähnlich, wie bei Spiele-Releases:
Erst mal abwarten, füße still halten und checken wie die Reaktionen so ausfallen.

Im Zweifelsfall holt man n Jahr später die GameOfTheYear edition. 
Bei GPUs schaut man dann auch nach 6-12 Monaten mal, wie die Lage ist. 

Bis dahin hat sich dann alles eingerenkt.


----------



## C_17 (16. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> War da so ein großer Unterschied zwischen 1080 und 1080Ti oder hab ich das schlichtweg falsch in Erinnerung mit meiner alten Karte?


Liegt am Chip. Die 1080ti hatte einen GP102 und die 1080 einen GP104.


----------



## Uhtred7 (16. Dezember 2020)

25% so groß war der unterschied auch nicht außer man liess die 1080ti 350 watt nuckeln dann ging die ab wie ne rakete wahnisnn für 2017. beste gpu gen ever pascal.


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Kann mein Glück manchmal gar nicht fassen, dass ich zufällig gerade online geschaut hatte(hab keine Technik-Helferlein), als ne 3080 TUF OC sofort lieferbar war.
> Übler Aufpreis, aber wenigstens von einem guten, bekannten Händler, wo ich schon andere Sachen bestellt hatte.
> 
> Mittlerweile bin ich echt froh, dass ich trotz Aufpreis da bestellt hatte. War auch alles original eingeschweißt und zugeklebt + alle Schutzfolien noch drauf. Keinerlei spuren, dass da schon mal auf war. Bin sicher, dass die Neuware war.
> ...


was hat deine 3080 gekostet? meine 880^^


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Starke Zusammenstellung!
> Finde ich wirklich interessant die Zahlen so gegenübergestellt zu sehen.
> Die 1080@UV hat ja echt eine sehr geringe Leistungsaufnahme, wenn man nur auf das Delta zum System mit der 3080 abstellt.
> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass meine 1080Ti (wesentlich) weniger verbraucht hätte als meine 3080 - beide UV, wobei 1080Ti@0.91v und 3080@0.8v.
> ...


meine 3080 ist auf 0.736mv bei 1720mhz 160-200 watt max mehr braucht es auch nicht. ampere hat viel hubraum da braucht es keine drehzahl


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Dezember 2020)

Uhtred7 schrieb:


> was hat deine 3080 gekostet? meine 880^^



Teurer. ;(
Aber nich viel. 
Bin immerhin noch unter den 950€ geblieben.


Uhtred7 schrieb:


> ampere hat viel hubraum da braucht es keine drehzahl



Kein schlechter Spruch.


----------



## amer_der_erste (16. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Naja ... bin ja zum Glück nicht der Einzige, der wohl nie wieder vor Release der neuen Gen seine alte Hauptkarte vertickt.
> Aus Fehlern lernt man.



Autsch! Das ist echt bitter.
Wollte auch meine sofort verschleudern .. wollt' mir keiner über 400 Zahlen für eine MSI GAMING X TRIO 2080 !
Zum Glück habe ich gewartet!

Vor 2 Wochen habe ich noch 530€ für sie bekommen..   
..da lag aber schon die neue 3080 da (:


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Dezember 2020)

Naja ... 
Kann ja eigentlich auch nicht wirklich klagen.
Hatte damals für meine gebrauchte 1080 Ti Strix OC 570€ bezahlt, hab die über 2 Jahre volles Rohr genutzt(hardcore-Zocker mit tausenden Spielstunden + irgendwie was mit x Mio Punkte(20?) für f@home) und dann auf Ebay 470€ dafür bekommen, beim wieder Verkauf(=100€ für über 2 Jahre Spaß).
Der Aufpreis zur Scalper 3080 TUF OC war dann gar nicht mehr so wild.


----------



## DerLappen (16. Dezember 2020)

Da ist das Ding ... endlich 😂


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Dezember 2020)

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil !   

Genieß es.


----------



## Eyren (16. Dezember 2020)

So... liebe NVIDIAner.. nach nun über 10 Jahren im Team Rot werde ich eine 3090 Suprim X testen zum Wochenende.

Da diese plöden AMD-Fanboys nicht mehr mit mir spielen wollen hoffe ich das ich hier herzlich aufgenommen werde. 

Aber mal ehrlich... schafft die 3090 wirklich nur 70MHz mehr auf dem Chip?


----------



## Minalion (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich werd am Wochenende die 3090 gamerock testen  Vermutlich aber nur im UV erst mal  neues Netzteil kommt später irgendwann.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> So... liebe NVIDIAner.. nach nun über 10 Jahren im Team Rot werde ich eine 3090 Suprim X testen zum Wochenende.
> 
> Da diese plöden AMD-Fanboys nicht mehr mit mir spielen wollen hoffe ich das ich hier herzlich aufgenommen werde.
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich... schafft die 3090 wirklich nur 70MHz mehr auf dem Chip?


"La Familia" verlässt man nicht so leicht Luigi


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. Dezember 2020)

V ist ein dreckiges miststück. moralisch, physisch steht die der "Sturm Front" aus "The Boys" im nichts nach. nur fliegen kann die nicht. noch nicht...
krankes spiel.... 
warte jetzt auf den nächsten patch(stummes radio), um mit "sehr schwer" auf 100% zu beginnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5up41 (17. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Da sieht es leider aktuell wohl nicht besser aus mit der Verfügbarkeit.


der drop auf der AMD seite war ja vielversprechend, nur  haben nur leute mit einem promo-code auch eine karte kaufen können, die anderen durften 30 mal paypal checkout machen ohne dass was passiert ist ... dev/0


----------



## Siriuz (17. Dezember 2020)

Wirds eigentlich eine 3070TI mit mehr RAM geben? Finde dazu keine seriösen Quellen.


----------



## M3talGuy (17. Dezember 2020)

Na, wer hat grad eine ergattern können?

Kurzeitig waren alle FEs verfügbar  Die 3080 habe ich leider wohl knapp verpasst.

EDIT: Jetzt nurnoch 3090 und 3060 Ti
EDIT:2 3060 Ti auch weg
EDIT3: Und alles weg


----------



## M3talGuy (17. Dezember 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wirds eigentlich eine 3070TI mit mehr RAM geben? Finde dazu keine seriösen Quellen.


Mehr als mehr oder weniger seriöse Leaks und Spekulationen wirst du aktuell nicht finden. 
Bei der 3070 Ti wird auf 10 GB GDDR6Xspekuliert.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (17. Dezember 2020)

M3talGuy schrieb:


> Na, wer hat grad eine ergattern können?
> 
> Kurzeitig waren alle FEs verfügbar  Die 3080 habe ich leider wohl knapp verpasst.
> 
> ...


Das die 3060Ti auch so schnell weg ist, ich dachte von den kleinen Modellen hätten sie mehr auf Lager


----------



## M3talGuy (17. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Das die 3060Ti auch so schnell weg ist, ich dachte von den kleinen Modellen hätten sie mehr auf Lager


Naja, 5 Minuten länger oder wie viel das als die 3080 war die ja schon 😅


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (17. Dezember 2020)

nochmal drop, hab ne 3060ti bekommen, falls die Bestellung nicht Storniert wird


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich Idiot hätte auch die 3060Ti bestellen sollen, hab die 80er verpasst, die Teile kannste locker für über 500€ verkaufen, weil der Kühler ganz gut sein soll... War Depri wegen der 3080 und hab blöd die 60Ti angeglotzt für 5 Minuten^^


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (17. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich Idiot hätte auch die 3060Ti bestellen sollen, hab die 80er verpasst, die Teile kannste locker für über 500€ verkaufen, weil der Kühler ganz gut sein soll... War Depri wegen der 3080 und hab blöd die 60Ti angeglotzt für 5 Minuten^^


Das kann man natürlich auch, wobei ich da Bedenken hätte einem Fremden meine Rechnung zu geben, wenn mal irgend was ist kommt der noch zu mir damit oder sowas


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. Dezember 2020)

was soll mit der rechnung sein? meine gibt es beim verkauf dazu.. warum auch nicht?

offtopic
RT ist nicht so wichtig, RT wird überbewertet, RT frisst zu viel leistung, CP77 ohne RT ist besser, sagten die




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (17. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> was soll mit der rechnung sein? meine gibt es beim verkauf dazu.. warum auch nicht?
> 
> offtopic
> RT ist nicht so wichtig, RT wird überbewertet, RT frisst zu viel leistung, CP77 ohne RT ist besser, sagten die
> ...


Ich meinte wegen Garantie übertragen oder sowas da ja manche Shops wohl nur Garantie an den Erstkäufer geben


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich Idiot hätte auch die 3060Ti bestellen sollen, hab die 80er verpasst, die Teile kannste locker für über 500€ verkaufen, weil der Kühler ganz gut sein soll... War Depri wegen der 3080 und hab blöd die 60Ti angeglotzt für 5 Minuten^^


Ich sag doch, garstiger Hobbit du.
Just buy it


----------



## Duvar (17. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich sag doch, garstiger Hobbit du.
> Just buy it


Hab im ersten Moment nicht dran gedacht, dass ich per VK noch Kohle verdienen kann. Bin zu nett für sowas^^


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab im ersten Moment nicht dran gedacht, dass ich per VK noch Kohle verdienen kann. Bin zu nett für sowas^^


Wie Frodo ^^


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. Dezember 2020)

CP77 hat mal eben alle spiele zur last-GEN erklärt....... auch die noch nicht erschienen sind.
bemerkenswert ist dabei das stets präsente RT im hintergrund. es drängt sich nicht auf.. es ist einfach da. überall


----------



## Guffelgustav (17. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> CP77 hat mal eben alle spiele zur last-GEN erklärt....... auch die noch nicht erschienen sind.
> bemerkenswert ist dabei das stets präsente RT im hintergrund. es drängt sich nicht auf.. es ist einfach da. überall


Klar ist das RT in CP2077 geil.
Dennoch hat das Spiel für mich eher gezeigt, was alles möglich ist, wenn man ein Spiel einfach 0 optimiert aber allerlei Features anbietet - auf allen Plattformen  

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich es gerne spiele. An meiner Meinung darüber ändert sich aber trotzdem nichts.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (17. Dezember 2020)

betrachte doch einfach nur die stadt, allein nur die stadtgröße. der mix aus Tokio, Singapur, Shanghai und iwie viel kottbusser tor immer wieder dazwischen. unendliche vertikale ebenen, die menschenmassen!! wie im Tokio-schwimmbad im hochsommer. an den randbezirken eher so Los Santos stimmung.. da ist so viel! dächer, keller........... läden

das so etwas überhaupt spielbar ist.. ein wunder.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Klar ist das RT in CP2077 geil.
> Dennoch hat das Spiel für mich eher gezeigt, was alles möglich ist, wenn man ein Spiel einfach 0 optimiert aber allerlei Features anbietet - auf allen Plattformen
> 
> Muss dazu sagen, dass ich es gerne spiele. An meiner Meinung darüber ändert sich aber trotzdem nichts.


Ich bin von der technischen Umsetzungen auch nicht überzeugt, habe da mehr erwartet. Vor allem die Texturqualität ist nicht meins.


----------



## pietcux (17. Dezember 2020)

Hab grad wieder TD2 3 Stunden lang gespielt. Finde das Spiel optisch immer noch extrem gut gemacht. Rasterisierung at it's best. Wenn sieas in Zukunft auch noch DXR bekommt bin ich mal gespannt. Auf R5 5600X und RTX3080 @ 0,825V 1800Mhz. 80 bis 100 Fps. In Washington.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Hab grad wieder TD2 3 Stunden lang gespielt. Finde das Spiel optisch immer noch extrem gut gemacht. Rasterisierung at it's best. Wenn sieas in Zukunft auch noch DXR bekommt bin ich mal gespannt. Auf R5 5600X und RTX3080 @ 0,825V 1800Mhz. 80 bis 100 Fps. In Washington.


Das Spiel ist der Killer für Ampere, was zieht deine Karte dabei?


----------



## pietcux (18. Dezember 2020)

So um 226 Watt.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> So um 226 Watt.


In Divison 2?Never. Welche Auflösung?


----------



## Todesklinge (18. Dezember 2020)

Reicht der Kühler der 3090 Founders Edition aus die entsprechend kühl und angenehm in der Lautstärke zu halten, ohne das die ständig runtertaktet?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Reicht der Kühler der 3090 Founders Edition aus die entsprechend kühl und angenehm in der Lautstärke zu halten, ohne das die ständig runtertaktet?


Kommt drauf an. Welche Auflösung spielst du?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In Divison 2?


Kann es sein, dass man das gratis runterladen kann ?
Wäre ja nice, so als Testprogramm. 

Hab gerade mal nachgesehen, im Ubi-Launcher. Da stand "Division "Trial" hinzufügen.
Anscheinend lädt er das gerade runter, ohne was bezahlen zu müssen. Is das so ein Spiel, was mit Microtransaktionen bezahlt wird ? Oder is das grad irgendeine "Weihnachtsaktion" ?

Ich lad's mal eben schnell runter.
Hoffentlich krieg ich vorher noch schnell n Kaffee gemacht, bevor es fertig geladen is. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauchte jedenfalls nix zahlen.

So ... Kaffee machen.    Guten Morgen @ all !

PS: Bin mal neugierig, wie ich das Game tunen kann, wenn es so der "Killer" für Ampere is. 
Natürlich in WQHD.


----------



## DARPA (18. Dezember 2020)

Kann man schon lange als Demo runterladen. Ist glaube zeitbegrent.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ah, ok. Danke.

Demos fand ich eigentlich immer super.
Da konnte man mal reinschnuppern in's Game und wenn man bock hatte, kaufte man es.

So kann man besser checken, ob es bei einem läuft und wie es läuft(bugs usw.).

Finde Demos eigentlich gut.
Falls das Game was taugt, hol ich es mir. 9€ für die Basisversion klingt nicht viel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Fertig geladen. Kaffee is durch(Kanne voll, Hand aufgebrüht.  )

Erst mal checken ...


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Ja zeitbengrenzte Demo, mancher munkelt aber es soll die Hauptversion im Dezember bei Epic Kostenlos geben.
Die Auslastung der Shader war in demTiteldeutlich höher als bei allen anderen Titeln mit Ampere,in dem Spiel kann sich eine 80/90er auch deutlich von den RX Karten absetzen. Ist aber auch ein Speicherfresser.


----------



## DARPA (18. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Demos fand ich eigentlich immer super.
> Da konnte man mal reinschnuppern in's Game und wenn man bock hatte, kaufte man es.


Ja die Zeit kenne ich auch noch. War immer sehr hilfreich.
In den 90er als kleiner Hosenscheißer ohne Plan hatte ich mir ne Spielesammlung auf CD gekauft (kaufen lassen), um zu Hause dann festzustellen, dass es nur Demos und Shareware war. Das war dann nicht so geil


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Also in den 80ern bin ich schon mit Kisten voller "Disketten" herumgezogen(nachdem die Datasette langsam out war  ), zu Leuten, wo man dann herumkopierte. Nach dem Motto: Gib du mir das, ich nehm das. 

Auf dem C=64 hab ich glaube ich kein Spiel gekauft.
Wusste gar nicht, dass man die kaufen konnte. 

Das änderte sich später dann mit eigenem Job usw. natürlich.

Finde Demos sollten öfter gebracht werden. Is schon sinnvoll wenn man was verkaufen will.
So ... hab gerade mal die ersten Einstellungen gemacht(alles max, außer so Chromatische Effekte und Unschärfe) und werd dann mal testen, was so geht.
Auch was Verbrauchstuning usw. angeht. Werde aber erst mal mein "Volle Pulle Profil" testen und dann mal schaun, in wie fern es Sinn macht, weiter runter zu gehen, so lange meine Wunsch FPS gehalten werden.

Sieht aber auf den ersten Blick ganz nett aus, das Game, auch grafisch.
Mal das Tutorial spielen und schauen, wo ich hin komme.

Bin schon gespannt, wie meine 3080 TUF OC luftgekühlt sich in dem game so schlägt, wenn es so ein "Ampere-Killer" ist. 

edit: hab auch erst mal auf DX12 umgestellt. War glaub ich anfangs auf DX11, wenn ich das richtig gecheckt habe.


edit2:

Oh no ! Unspielbar ! Siehe Bild:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody2512 (18. Dezember 2020)

3060 ti MSI Gaming X Trio  gerade bei Mediamarkt zu haben link


Edit:
Nach der Gigabyte Gaming 3060 ti mit Spulenfiepen ab 40 FPS und der MSI Ventus 3070 3x mit zu lauten Lüftern (MSI Afterburner erlaubt momentan nur minimal 30% Geschwindigkeit, was sich in 1100+ RPM übersetzt). Bete ich gerade das die Gaming X für 486,41 € kein Spulenfiepen hat.


----------



## Richu006 (18. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Oh no ! Unspielbar ! Siehe Bild:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Tja... würde die 3080 weg werfen... und ne 3090 kaufen... ist ja nicht geniessbar so etwas!


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Dezember 2020)

Nobody2512 schrieb:


> 3060 ti MSI Gaming X Trio  gerade bei Mediamarkt zu haben link
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Nach der Gigabyte Gaming 3060 ti mit Spulenfiepen ab 40 FPS und der MSI Ventus 3070 3x mit zu lauten Lüftern (MSI Afterburner erlaubt momentan nur minimal 30% Geschwindigkeit, was sich in 1100+ RPM übersetzt). Bete ich gerade das die Gaming X für 486,41 € kein Spulenfiepen hat.


ähm
du hast
1x 3060 getauscht und
3x 3070 und
hast jetzt 1 weitere 3070 bestellt

ich würde dich für alle zeiten black-listen als verkäufer... würde dich nicht einmal auf die website lassen + +lebenslanges hausverbot


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Yep. Das geht gar nicht ! 

Also mit meinem "volle Pulle Profil" sind's dann im benchmark mit meinen Spieleinstellungen eher so zwischen 300-355 Watt, was der sich zieht, bei mir.

Dabei dachte ich zuerst ... hey, nett, wie wenig der säuft, als der Bench startete. Aber als es Richtung der Szene mit dem Baum ging, stieg der Verbrauch doch deutlich an, mit meinen Einstellungen. Da hab ich dann auch mal anschließend um die 355Watt gesehen, alles so ab wo der Baum größer im Bild erscheint, bis die paar Sekunden danach. Das war so die härteste Szene bei mir.

Mal schaun, ob ich das mit meinen anderen Profilen drücken kann. 

Ach ... meine Einstellungen sind(6Bilder):


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dleh (18. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen aussagekräftigen Test bzw. Vergleich der verschiedenen Customdesigns der 3080? Oder hat jemand eine Empfehlung? Meine Voraussetzung ist: 2xHDMI!
LG


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Dezember 2020)

@ChrisMK72
für die 010G ist neues BIOS verfügbar




__





						TUF-RTX3080-O10G-GAMING｜Grafikkarten｜ASUS Deutschland
					

TUF GAMING GeForce RTX™ 3080 – verbessertem Design ✓ NVIDIA Ampere Streaming-Multiprozessoren und vieles mehr! ► Jetzt kaufen!




					www.asus.com


----------



## pietcux (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In Divison 2?Never. Welche Auflösung?


WQHD ULTRA Settings. Watt Angabe laut Nvidia Tool


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Konnte den Verbrauch in oben besagter Stelle(355W im Volle Pulle Profil) auf um die *160 Watt* drücken, mit meinem "Stromsparprofil". Gleiche Einstellungen.

Allerdings is das dann _nur noch mein 80 fps Profil_, welche auch nicht immer gehalten wurden.
Werd' jetzt noch mal ein relativ vernünftiges Mittelding checken. 

Anscheinend kann man da einen enormen Bereich mit abdecken, mit den richtigen Einstellungen.
Ich meine ... 130 Watt hab ich auch schon mit der GTX 1660 Super hingekriegt. Und jetzt 160 Watt mit Ampere 3080 an der Stelle im bench ? Hm ...
Schon nich übel.

Will aber meine 100 fps dauerhaft hinkiegen. Werd' noch mal weiter tüfteln, an einer Mitteleinstellung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Dezember 2020)

Dleh schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon einen aussagekräftigen Test bzw. Vergleich der verschiedenen Customdesigns der 3080? Oder hat jemand eine Empfehlung? Meine Voraussetzung ist: 2xHDMI!
> LG



klick dich mal hier durch




__





						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 | VideoCardz.net
					

VideoCardz.net Graphics Cards Database




					videocardz.net


----------



## Spinal (18. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab im ersten Moment nicht dran gedacht, dass ich per VK noch Kohle verdienen kann. Bin zu nett für sowas^^



Wenn nur alle so denken würden.
Hier wird sich über Verfügbarkeit, Preise und Scalper aufgeregt, aber etliche Leute hier im Forum haben/hatten selber verschiedenste 30X0 Grafikkarten und haben sie teuer weiterverkauft.
Und jetzt bekommt man hier noch die Empfehlung, die FEs wegzukaufen und teuer weiterzuverkaufen. Super (Doppel)Moral.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Dezember 2020)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Reicht der Kühler der 3090 Founders Edition aus die entsprechend kühl und angenehm in der Lautstärke zu halten, ohne das die ständig runtertaktet?


Der Kühler ist heftig. Erstmal ist das ein 2kg Klotz Alu und hat eine gigantische Kühloberfläche. Durch das kurze PCB-Design und die ausgelagerte Kühlzone auf der freien Seite kann richtig gut gekühlt werden, da mit wenig Drehzahl ein top Durchsatz erreicht wird.

Bei mir ist der Kühler in der Regel nie hörbar, selbst unter Volllast der Grafikkarte geht der eigentlich nie auf >60%. Die voreingestellte Lüfterkurve ist sehr zurückhaltend und setzt auf niedrige Lautstärke. Im Idle bleiben die Lüfter komplett aus und der Block kühlt passiv.

MMn macht der FE-Kühler der RTX3090 jedes Custom-Design komplett überflüssig, sofern man im Bereich bis 350W bleiben möchte, weil er dafür immer noch Overkill genug ist - gar kein Vergleich zu den FEs von Maxwell, Pascal oder Turing. Ampere setzt hier neue Maßstäbe.

Zum Takt:
Bei mir läuft sie auf 825mV bei 1860MHz und da taktet nix runter.

Wer natürlich >350W gehen will, der sollte ein Custom-Design nehmen, welches dann 3x 8-Pins hat und auch generell besser dafür ausgelegt ist. Aber innerhalb der normalen Spezifikationen bis, ich sage mal, 1900MHz ist die FE erste Sahne, ist kühl & leise, kostet 'nur 1499€' und sieht auch noch geil von beiden Seiten aus.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Dezember 2020)

3090FE ist ein no-brainer zur custom P/L , nur bei 3080 sieht das anders anders.... 3060/70 sollten eigentlich auch als FE ganz gut zu gebrauchen sein


----------



## pietcux (18. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist heftig. Erstmal ist das ein 2kg Klotz Alu und hat eine gigantische Kühloberfläche. Durch das kurze PCB-Design und die ausgelagerte Kühlzone auf der freien Seite kann richtig gut gekühlt werden, da mit wenig Drehzahl ein top Durchsatz erreicht wird.
> 
> Bei mir ist der Kühler in der Regel nie hörbar, selbst unter Volllast der Grafikkarte geht der eigentlich nie auf >60%. Die voreingestellte Lüfterkurve ist sehr zurückhaltend und setzt auf niedrige Lautstärke. Im Idle bleiben die Lüfter komplett aus und der Block kühlt passiv.
> 
> ...


Und die wird dann noch unter Wasser gesetzt?


----------



## deady1000 (18. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Und die wird dann noch unter Wasser gesetzt?


Mal schauen. Wollte ich ursprünglich unbedingt machen, aber mittlerweile bin ich mir tatsächlich unsicher. Also wenn da ein Wasserblock draufkommt, dann die Special-Edition von EKWB und kein Billo-0815-Kühler.

Ich habe halt ne große Custom-Wasserkühlung und da würde es schon Sinn machen. Sieht optisch auch eben sehr schick aus das ganze. Daher denke ich drüber nach. Wobei die FE mit dem FE-Kühler auch schon krass aussieht.

Das geile an der FE ist halt, dass das nackte PCB(!), im Gegensatz zu den Customs, lediglich einen Slot einnimmt (alle Anschlüsse in einer Reihe) und zweitens ist das PCB deutlich kürzer, was ganz neue WaKü-Designs ermöglicht.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(FE-Slotblende)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(FE-PCB vs REF-PCB)



Wenn, dann wird es bei mir dieser Kühler für die RTX3090, wenn er erscheint. Aktuell ist er nur für die RTX3080 vorbestellbar. Habe bei EKWB angefragt und die arbeiten dran, aber es kann sein, dass der erst Ende Januar erscheint.

Er kommt, soweit ich es sehe, im Single-Slot-Design und hat die WaKü-Anschlüsse vorn (welche entweder nach oben oder vorn rausgehen können), was ich extrem geil finde. Also mal schauen. Der Preis ist hoch, aber so ein Spezial-Design gab es halt auch noch nie.



Spoiler












						EK-Quantum Vector FE RTX 3080 D-RGB - Black Special Edition
					

This is a Special Edition Black EK water block enclosure engineered for the latest NVIDIA® GeForce® RTX ™ 3080 Founders Edition graphics cards. The cooling engine is the evolution of the 2nd generation EK® Quantum Vector GPU water blocks. This water block enclosure is only compatible with...




					www.ekwb.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (18. Dezember 2020)

Ok, der Block sieht ja auch ziemlich edel aus.


----------



## Todesklinge (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Welche Auflösung spielst du?


Derzeit noch 3440x1440 möchte auf 4k nativ umsteigen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Hab mal kurz etwas getüftelt(nicht lang).
Also da geht echt so einiges, mit dem Strom sparen, bei Ampere.



Spoiler



Zuerst bin ich von meinem Stromsparprofil(160Watt im bench), wo ich an die 80 fps im benchmark hingekriegt hab(hier nicht zu sehen), leicht hoch gegangen.
Aber bei knapp Richtung 170Watt hab ich noch nicht die 100 fps hinbekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also weiter getüftelt, um den Takt der CPU etwas hoch zu kriegen, aber nicht mit zu viel Saft.

Dann hab ich doch noch eine einigermaßen nette Einstellung hingekriegt, mit um die 200 Watt, zumindest Richtung 100 fps. Nicht dauerhaft, mit kleineren Drops(wenn es heftig wird für die GPU) Richtung 95-98 fps, aber average eher doch 100 fps:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is doch schon ganz nett, oder ? 



edit: Also 200 Watt geht schon. 

edit2: memory usage war so um die 7,8-8,3 GB.

edit3: Spieleinstellungen in allen Tests bei mir immer die gleichen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/nvidia-ampere-laberthread.576747/page-115#post-10607009


----------



## pietcux (18. Dezember 2020)

Hier mal meine WQHD Ultra Ergebnisse. R5 5600X @stock RTX3080 TUF OC @0,825 Volt 1800Mhz:


----------



## deady1000 (18. Dezember 2020)

@ChrisMK72 Sicher, dass 0,730V stable sind?  
Wirkt schon arg niedrig. Aber der Verbrauch ist natürlich schön.


----------



## Todesklinge (18. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist heftig. Erstmal ist das ein 2kg Klotz Alu und hat eine gigantische Kühloberfläche. Durch das kurze PCB-Design und die ausgelagerte Kühlzone auf der freien Seite kann richtig gut gekühlt werden, da mit wenig Drehzahl ein top Durchsatz erreicht wird.
> 
> Bei mir ist der Kühler in der Regel nie hörbar, selbst unter Volllast der Grafikkarte geht der eigentlich nie auf >60%. Die voreingestellte Lüfterkurve ist sehr zurückhaltend und setzt auf niedrige Lautstärke. Im Idle bleiben die Lüfter komplett aus und der Block kühlt passiv.
> 
> ...


Habe in einigen Tests gesehen das die Asus Strix 3090 im vergleich zur 3090 FE nur ein paar FPS mehr hat (durchschnittlich ca. 3-6 FPS) dafür jedoch deutlich mehr Watt verbraucht.

Ich bin so sehr unschlüssig wie nich nie in sachen GPU.
Dazu kommt noch der Ryzen 9 5950x.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Hier mal meine WQHD Ultra Ergebnisse. R5 5600X @stock RTX3080 TUF OC @0,825 Volt 1800Mhz:


Super !  

Ich denk mal alles in dem Bereich is klasse.

Leider denken viele, eine 3080(bzw. Ampere allgemein  ) _muss_ unbedingt um die 350-400 Watt ziehen, damit die ordentliche Resultate bringt, aber dem ist nicht so.
Es reichen auch schon 200-250Watt.

Ok ... müsste mal in CP77 gucken, wie's da aussieht, da ich alle RT-Einstellungen total maxed out nutze. 
(Psycho Einstellung und alle 3 RTs an.  )


----------



## Duvar (18. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Wenn nur alle so denken würden.
> Hier wird sich über Verfügbarkeit, Preise und Scalper aufgeregt, aber etliche Leute hier im Forum haben/hatten selber verschiedenste 30X0 Grafikkarten und haben sie teuer weiterverkauft.
> Und jetzt bekommt man hier noch die Empfehlung, die FEs wegzukaufen und teuer weiterzuverkaufen. Super (Doppel)Moral.


Vielleicht haben sie arge Geldsorgen und machen es deswegen 
Jenen Leuten die es wirklich nötig haben, verüble ich es nicht, ist schließlich leicht verdientes Geld.
Man konnte gestern schön in einem anderen Forum sehen, wie Leute mehrere Karten bestellt hatten, da aber nur max Bestellmenge 1 betrug, wurde die 2. Karten alle storniert von NBB. Muss ich halt noch etwas länger warten, heute gabs einen Mega Drop an GPUs bei Equippr und in vielen anderen Shops und auch die Zen 3 CPUs sind immer besser verfügbar, die Situation bessert sich also langsam aber sicher. In der Geduld liegt die Kraft^^


----------



## dertourist48 (18. Dezember 2020)

Habe die Inno3D GeForce 3070 RTX iCHILL X3 erworben und bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit der Karte.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Hier mal CP77 mit meinen Einstellungen(RT Psycho, alles was geht):



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dazu noch meine aktuellen Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also 175 Watt hätte ich _da_ jetzt nicht erwartet.  




edit: Um die 6-7GB Nutzung. 


edit2:

Alter ! *175Watt* Leute !    

(Yep: 3080 in CP77 fast alles was geht(bzw. was sinnvoll ist) maxed out !)


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Derzeit noch 3440x1440 möchte auf 4k nativ umsteigen.


Läuft, da ist der Kühler sehr angenehm. In 4k kann es je nach game kurze Ausraster geben, da der Kühler vom Speicher oder den Wandlern getriggert wird, hängt dann sehr von deinem Gehäuse ab und wie du die Karte betreibst.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt, wie meine 3080 TUF OC luftgekühlt sich in dem game so schlägt, wenn es so ein "Ampere-Killer" ist.


Wer redet denn von Ampere Killer? Das Spiel lastet die Amperekarten perfekt aus, es ist quasi ein Vorzeigetitel für die Arch.  Lass doch mal einen sauberen run durchlaufen ohne Fps Lock, das ist ja uninteressant. 100Fps sind doch Pille Palle in QHD in der Leistungsklasse, dann siehst du auch mal was die Karte da wirklich durch robbt.


pietcux schrieb:


> Hier mal meine WQHD Ultra Ergebnisse. R5 5600X @stock RTX3080 TUF OC @0,825 Volt 1800Mhz:


Selbiges wie oben,  mit Fps Lock ist das klar.


----------



## Guffelgustav (18. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hier mal CP77 mit meinen Einstellungen(RT Psycho, alles was geht):



Sieht garnicht mal so schlimm aus mit DLSS Performance   
Hmm, vielleicht probiere ich das später auch mal aus.
Bin aktuell auf den gleichen Settings, jedoch mit DLSS Balanced unterwegs.
Habe in der Regel 50-60 FPS in der City - das ist grenzwertig aber noch in Ordnung.
Aber an manchen Stellen mit vielen Reflexionen gehts auch runter auf 45 FPS und das merke ich dann schon arg.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Sieht garnicht mal so schlimm aus mit DLSS Performance


Sag ich doch ! Kantenglättung braucht man eh und irgendwas, was das Bild etwas "weicher" macht, damit es nicht so "krüsselig" wirkt.

Und dafür hat man ziemlich maxed out *auch noch flüssige Performance und geile Beleuchtung !*

edit: Und dazu schont man noch seine hardware, mit wenig Belastung, bzw. kühlen Temps. Ich hab ja nur Luftkühlung.
(In den Bildern liegt die GPU Temp unter 40 Grad C° bei 23,2 Grad C° Wohnzimmertemp, ca. 30 cm vom PC entfernt gemessen. Case is zu. Glasseitenscheibe.
Am länger werdenden "Graph" sieht man auch, dass es nicht etwa nur schnell rein in's Spiel, Screenshot machen, raus ausm Spiel is, um Temps zu faken.
Der 35Grad war der erste Screenshot. Der war frisch. (Sieht man auch an der CPU Temp = 63 Grad, die dann weiter steigt) Die anderen bei länger laufendem Spiel.


----------



## Windracer17 (18. Dezember 2020)

Das ist hier eigentlich eher ein 3080 Technik Thread oder? Von anderen Karten wird hier ja kaum gesprochen...


----------



## Minalion (18. Dezember 2020)

So habe eben mal meine 3090 Gamerock eingebaut und mal ganz schnell die ersten UV Tests gemacht.
Im Firestrike und TimeSpy ist sie schon mal mit 1780Mhz und 0,812 Volt Stabil. Mit diesen Einstellungen braucht sie in den Benchmarks, bis auf einmal ganz kurz, nie mehr als 300W.

Nachher mal Cyberpunkt Testen und evtl. morgen übermorgen weiter Testen was noch geht. Bin damit jetzt schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> (Yep: 3080 in CP77 fast alles was geht(bzw. was sinnvoll ist) maxed out !)



Ey Chris,
schaut gut aus!
Ich probiere das heute mal bei mir (:


----------



## Nobody2512 (18. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ähm
> du hast
> 1x 3060 getauscht und
> 3x 3070 und
> ...




Habe eine Asus Strix 1070 ti mit nervigem Spulenfiepen seit 2017.

In der Hoffnung auf einen leisen PC habe ich bei den RTX 3000 zugegriffen.
Erster Akt:
3060 ti mit Spulenfiepen ab 40 FPS zurückgeschickt (weil Gigabyte wieder an den Spulen Centbeträge sparen musste) und nicht für 100€ mehr weiterverkauft. 

Zweiter Akt:
3070 von anderem Händler hier, kein Spulenfiepen, die mir aber viel zu Laut ist. Die Ventus 3X ist die mit 3 Lüftern... nicht 3 Karten. Die geht im Afterburner nicht unter 30% runter und ist damit klar hörbar während die 1070 ti unter Last nur durch das Spulenfiepen zu hören ist. Technisch ist die Karte also einwandfrei, jedoch konnte ich die Lautstärke nicht erahnen und hier greift das Fernabsatzgesetz. Die Kosten meiner Rücksendung haben die mit dem Preis von 607€ der anderen Karten wieder drin. Da habe ich kein schlechtes Gewissen.

Dritter Akt:
Die MSI Gaming X 3060 ti heute bestellt für 486€ in der Hoffnung endlich Ruhe zu haben. Die sollte die leiseren Lüfter gegenüber der Ventus 3x haben. Deshalb bete ich für eine Karte ohne Spulenfiepen. Hat sie kein störendes behalte ich sie, wenn nicht - geht sie wieder zurück.

Ich hätte die erste 3060 ti behalten, wenn sie einfach leise gewesen wäre.

Ich denke nicht, dass ich sehr zimperlich bin, was die Zufriedenheit mit Produkten angeht. Aber ich habe eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung an Hochpreisige. 
Hat der IPS Monitor etwas bleeding, ist das in Ordnung. Hat er tote Pixel geht er zurück.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ganz ehrlich ?

Ich find' diese Ergebnisse für CP77 *den absoluten Hammer !*
Wieso wird _über sowas_ nicht mehr berichtet, anstatt über alles mögliche im Forum und den News "Mimimi".

Irgendwo kann ich Nvidia auch etwas verstehen, dass die etwas angepi$$t sind, warum nicht mehr auch über positive Dinge berichtet wird, was die Karten so möglich machen.

Ich mein ... flüssig ! Maxed out ! Mit RT alles ! 175 Watt ! Nicht mehr wie um die 7 GB gebraucht.
*Das is doch was !*

Ja, eben dank DLSS performance. Is halt so.


Windracer17 schrieb:


> Das ist hier eigentlich eher ein 3080 Technik Thread oder?


Nein, nein. *Alles was Ampere angeht*. 

*Alle herzlich willkommen !*  Ich würde mich auch _sehr_ über Tests(Halt User-Checks) der etwas kleineren Karten, Ab 3070 _runter_ freuen, z.B. .
3090er natürlich auch.


----------



## pietcux (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Selbiges wie oben, mit Fps Lock ist das klar.


Ohne fps lock auf 100 hab ich in Innenbereichen bis 140 fps und 260 Watt. In Außenbereichen sind es dann auch nur um die 100 fps. Also kann ich den lock auch drinlassen und habs etwas kühler.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

260 hört sich aber auch schon deutlich realistsischer an. Die hast du auch nur weil du eine TUF nutzt.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

200 hört sich auch "realistisch" an, wie man gesehen hat(geht ja auch bis 160 Watt runter @ bis 80 fps).
Und 175W in CP77.

Is alles Einstellungssache. 


deady1000 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass 0,730V stable sind?


Was soll ich denn testen ?
Also so wie ich's jetzt hab.

In CP77 RT maxed stürzt nix ab. In dem benchmark zu TD2 is auch nie was abgestürzt.

Hab noch nicht ausführlich weiter getestet. Aber was is denn gut zum testen ?
Also RDR2 is mal schnell abgestürzt, als ich es früher mal getestet habe. Mal checken ...


----------



## pietcux (18. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ey Chris,
> schaut gut aus!
> Ich probiere das heute mal bei mir (:


Bei mir läuft es genauso gut, nur nicht auf 170 Watt, sind auch so 260 Watt auf 825mV/1800Mhz/WQHD.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab noch nicht ausführlich weiter getestet. Aber was is denn gut zum testen ?
> Also RDR2 is mal schnell abgestürzt, als ich es früher mal getestet habe. Mal checken ...


Nee.
Läuft stabil.
Stürzt nix ab, bei mir.

Hab für den RDR2 test extra mal meinen feinsten Zwirn angelegt und mein gestriegeltes Vorführpferd rausgeholt, damit ich mich nicht schämen muss, in den Screenshots  :

(Extra ne Bilderserie, damit man sieht, dass es weiter läuft im Spoiler)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stürzt nicht ab, die Kiste.
Läuft stabil.


edit: btw ... um die 3,5-4GB Speichernutzung !


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Dezember 2020)

War bei der 2000er RTX Gen auch nicht anders.
Da meinten auch viele die Karten müssen ein Spezial Bios haben welches 400W zulässt und alles unter 2,1 GHZ ist schrott. Ich bin mit den 1850 MHZ bei 0,825 Volt (bin da noch am Ausloten, lasse die Einstellung 1 Woche und schau was passiert) mehr als zufrieden. Die Karte hat ein ordentliches Leistungsplus zur 2080 TI, braucht nur etwas mehr und bleibt in jeder Lebenslage leise und kühl.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass 0,730V stable sind?


Es sind auch nicht 0,73*0*v, sondern wenn wir genauer sind um die 0,73*7*v. 


edit: So ... ich hah erst mal genug getüftelt für heute. Muss auch mal ordentlich zocken !  Bis später !  

Und habt Spaß ! Egal mit was ihr zockt !


----------



## Richu006 (18. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Mal schauen. Wollte ich ursprünglich unbedingt machen, aber mittlerweile bin ich mir tatsächlich unsicher. Also wenn da ein Wasserblock draufkommt, dann die Special-Edition von EKWB und kein Billo-0815-Kühler.
> 
> Ich habe halt ne große Custom-Wasserkühlung und da würde es schon Sinn machen. Sieht optisch auch eben sehr schick aus das ganze. Daher denke ich drüber nach. Wobei die FE mit dem FE-Kühler auch schon krass aussieht.
> 
> ...


Ich finde wenn man schon mit Wasser kühlt dann sollte man ein costum Modell nehmen welches 3 Anschlüsse bietet... das man auch von der Wakü profitiert.

Klar die founders hat echt ein nices PCB...

Schon witzig irgendwie... gefühlt ist die founders eigentlich das speziellste "Costum Design" das ich je gesehen habe. Und weicht ja auch stark vom Referenz Design ab xD


----------



## Eyren (18. Dezember 2020)

So, sie ist da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ja edel ist die kleine aufjedenfall.

Leider kam die hübsche etwas zu früh. Habe noch keinen Mo-Ra und keinen Kühlblock und somit passt sie nicht in mein Gehäuse (Corsair Carbide 540air)

Könnte zwar meinen vorderen Radiator ausbauen und das softtubing durchverbinden, aber das ist mir zuviel Arbeit. Anfang nächster Woche sollen die anderen Teile kommen dann gibt es sowieso einen total Umbau. 

Danach beteilige ich mich auch brav mit overclocking, undervolting, sweetspot und allgemein Benchmarks bei euch.


----------



## Guffelgustav (18. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> So, sie ist da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Glückwünsche!
Die Karte sieht auch einfach so heiß aus.
Konnte es kaum glauben als ich meine 3080 ausgepackt hab


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von Ampere Killer?



Tja ...
Weiß ich auch nicht ...



Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist *der Killer für Ampere*, was zieht deine Karte dabei?






PS: Was sie zieht ? Was man sie ziehen lässt.  Also z.B. 200 Watt.  Oder 175. Oder ... meinetwegen auch 450W(siehe 3080 Strix OC).


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Tja ...
> Weiß ich auch nicht ...
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm ja, toll, die Aussage hilft natürlich total weiter.
Killer für Ampere ist nicht gleich Ampere Killer


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es genauso gut, nur nicht auf 170 Watt, sind auch so 260 Watt auf 825mV/1800Mhz/WQHD.


Das ist nah dran an meinem 24/7 Profil..

850mV / 1860Mhz / 1440p & 4K
Verbraucht 250-300 Watt je nach Game





Eyren schrieb:


> Also ja edel ist die kleine aufjedenfall.


Geiler Sc..ß !

Ich hab die 3080 Suprim X --> einfach mega!


----------



## Eyren (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ähm ja, toll, die Aussage hilft natürlich total weiter.
> Killer für Ampere ist nicht gleich Ampere Killer


Mensch Gurdi... geh in dein AMD Forum 

Eine NVIDIA zieht soviel wie sie ziehen muss und is dabei einfach viel tollererer.

So Spaß beiseite was Gurdi gerne wissen möchte ist was deine Karte mit den angepassten settings ohne limiter zieht und leistet.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> So Spaß beiseite was Gurdi gerne wissen möchte ist was deine Karte mit den angepassten settings ohne limiter zieht und leistet


Genau, ich versteh gerade nicht warum dafür soviel Text nötig war...
Divison 2 ist das Spiel mit dem höchsten Lastverbrauch gewesen bei mir, meines wissens nach auch allgemein was am meisten zieht. Was säuft denn so Cyberpunk bei einem 800mv Undervolt?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Maximal krieg ich hier so um die 360 Watt raus, da nur 2x8 Pin Anschluss. Mehr "geht leider nicht". 
150 x 2 = 300 + ca. 66Watt durch PCIe Anschluss = 366 Watt. Pi mal Daumen und auswendig, nach Infos im Hinterkopf. 

Und zu meinen Einstellungen ohne FPS Limiter: _*Die CP77 Bilder*_ sind alle unterhalb des Limiters(der auf 100 fps stand). Das is also schon der Verbrauch ohne Limiter, da die fps eh nich so hoch kommen.  = um 175 Watt.

Bei TD2 schau ich gleich mal eben ... bin da grad weiter auf dem Weg durch's Tutorial.
Bin nur grad am Futtern. Antwort kommt gleich ... 
(btw: Hatte weiterhin keinen Absturz)


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Dezember 2020)

@Eyren
Gurdi ist eben auf AMD-marketing reingefallen. kann passieren, auch den besten von uns. ja, auch den besten von uns 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mAe-ZNiIeN8:253

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Also zu dem Verbrauch TD2 *ohne* fps Limiter: *Um die 200 Watt*. Mit besprochenen Einstellungen(hab die ganze Zeit da nix verändert).


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FPS liegen dann bei ca. 90-120 ungefähr.


edit: Wovon redet ihr, wenn er nur nach Verbrauch fragt ? 



RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> Gurdi ist eben auf AMD-marketing reingefallen



?


PS: Auch ohne Limiter läuft's stabil. Nixus Abstürzus.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Also zu dem Verbrauch TD2 *ohne* fps Limiter: *Um die 200 Watt*


Damit kann ich was anfangen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Mit 80 fps limit kann ich das übrigens noch auf 150-190 Watt drücken. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Falls du einen Artikel bei Igor zum Strom sparen bastelst, erwähne mich lobend und schick mir n Link ! 
(bzw. _uns_, einfach hier im thread  )

edit: Glaub viel besser als das und _noch sinnvoll_ wird schwierig, mit ner 3080(luft).
Das is doch echt schon witzlos für n 3080 Verbrauch und dann bei der Optik, oder ? 

(Man beachte das Speicher OC auf 10000 MHz )


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab ja meine Stats dazu, die 737 waren aber nicht sinnvoll, zuviel Leistungsverlust.
Das hier schon eher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Wollte hier keinen Wettstreit, oder so.
Einfach nur mal zeigen, was so geht, mit meiner 3080.
(Weil ich einfach Spaß am Tüfteln hab.  )

Dazu mag ich diese Timespy Punkte auch nich sonderlich, da es zu weit weg is(und nix sagt), von der Zockerpraxis, der aktuell gezockten Spiele.
Ich mag gerne direkte Bilder aus Spielen, mit Daten eingeblendet(fps usw.). 

Aber sicherlich ganz toll, deine Sachen. Hauptsache es macht Spaß damit zu zocken.
Und ich werd' mir jetzt mal keinen Kaffee machen, sondern n (Bio-)Glühwein aufheizen(oder 2, oder 3  ) und den fehlenden Weihnachtsmarkt ausgleichen.  Natürlich beim Zocken.  Is auch mal ne nette Weihnachtszeit-Zockerei, anstatt Weihnachtsmarkt-Bummelei. 

Have fun @ all !


----------



## Minalion (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was säuft denn so Cyberpunk bei einem 800mv Undervolt?


mit 812mv bin ich bei 300-320W ca. 

edit: Mit 4K DLSS Quality und HDR.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Die Scores sind halt vergleichbar für andere so dass diese das validieren können, Ein Screenshot ist das meist nicht.
Ich hab aber noch den QHD Run von Div 2, daher wunderte ich mich über euren vermeintlich niedrigen Verbrauch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Minalion schrieb:


> mit 812mv bin ich bei 300-320W ca.


Welche Karte genau?


----------



## Minalion (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Welche Karte genau?


Palit Gamerock (ohne OC) 3090


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> daher wunderte ich mich über euren vermeintlich niedrigen Verbrauch


Wieso "vermeintlich" ?
Was meinst du damit ?

Außerdem: "Niedrig" is immer relativ. Manch einer würde bei dem Verbrauch die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen. Egal ob 150, 200, oder 300 Watt.

Und schau mal in deinen Screenshot: Du hast höheren Takt, höhere Volt(0,85v is ja nich so dolle nach unten hin), höhere average fps. Passt doch.
Mit solchen Daten komm ich auf ähnlichen Verbrauch. Haut schon hin.

Mit um 2 GHz komm ich auch auf 355Watt, wenn ich will. Deutlich mehr krieg ich allerdings nich hin, da ja der Anschluss limitiert. Wie gesagt ... 366 Watt is so ca. die theoretische Grenze für 2x8Pin + PCIe Slot.
(Nutze auch keine Mod-BIOSe, oder irgendwas)

Aber allgemein: Sobald ich flüssig zocken kann, brauch ich nicht unbedingt noch mehr Leistung/Verbrauch.
Das reicht mir dann und ich freue mich eher, wenn's weniger is.
Mag halt auch ganz gern meine Karte schonen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Mit um 2 GHz komm ich auch auf 355Watt, wenn ich will. Deutlich mehr krieg ich allerdings nich hin, da ja der Anschluss limitiert. Wie gesagt ... 366 Watt is so ca. die theoretische Grenze für 2x8Pin + PCIe Slot.


da geht noch so einiges 


Phoenix2000 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand das neue BIOS getestet?
> 
> Update
> 
> ...











						Ein fast perfekter Allrounder: ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3080 OC im Test
					

Kann man aus diesem ganzen Thread hier eigentlich nen Fazit ziehen? Hat die ASUS TU (OC) generell ein Problem mit Coil Whine oder eventuell pauschal mehr Spulenfieben als andere Boardpartner?  Ich habe in den letzten Tagen häufiger auch mal gelesen das ASUS mehr Spulenfiepen habe soll andere...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> da geht noch so einiges


Ja, gib mal das 3080 Strix OC BIOS 

Ach ... von wegen "vermeintlich" :

Das kann jeder gern ausprobieren. Hab keine Geheimnisse.

Hier sind mal die Einstellungen zu meinen Settings zum Strom sparen(gern mit 80, oder evtl. 100 fps lock im RTSS):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Datt funzt so, bei mir.

Natürlich is jede Karte anders.
Aber im Grunde sollten das doch so einige 3080 mitmachen !?

Is ja eigentlich nix Besonderes.


RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> da geht noch so einiges


btw: 471Watt ? Ja, ok ... würde reichen. 
*aufDieBeQietKabelSchiel*


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Dezember 2020)

done!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nichts mehr übrig


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (18. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Hier mal ein Screenshot mit hohem Stromverbrauch in Cyberpunk. Einstellung war 4K, alles hoch & DLSS Performance mit Asus RTX 3090.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein Screenshot mit hohem Stromverbrauch in Cyberpunk. Einstellung war 4K, alles hoch & DLSS Performance mit Asus RTX 3090.


Was spielst du für eine Auflösung?
Das ist aber schon sehr verpixelt bei dir, FHD?
Edit: Oh ich sehs gerade, 4k. Mit UHD hat das aber nichts mehr zu tun.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wieso "vermeintlich" ?
> Was meinst du damit ?


Vermeintlich weil mit Frame Lock.


----------



## Q-WERT (18. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hat zufällig jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einer RTX 3080 Strix (oder anderen RTX 3080, die über 3x 8-Pin PCIe Stromanschlüsse verfügt)?

Insbesondere die Spannungsversorgung interessiert mich, da ich die RTX 3080 STRIX in mein Herz geschlossen habe (Der Preis ist ja eh bei allen Karten überteuert - Eine TUF wird teilweise zum gleichen Preis verkauft)...

Zurzeit besitze ich ein Enermax REVOLUTION D.F. 750 Watt Netzteil (ERF750EWT), welches zwar 4x 8Pin-PCIe Anschlüsse besitzt, aber diese werden nur über zwei Kabel versorgt.

Ich frage mich daher, ob ich eine RTX 3080 STRIX überhaupt mit diesem Netzteil betreiben kann (Trotz ausreichender Leistung)? Möglicherweise gibt es ja jemanden hier, der die gleiche oder eine ähnliche Kombination in seinem System verbaut hat, und mich erleuchten kann.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Q-WERT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einer RTX 3080 Strix (oder anderen RTX 3080, die über 3x 8-Pin PCIe Stromanschlüsse verfügt)?
> 
> ...


Läuft, außer du juchst das Teil mit OC ins Nirvana.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was spielst du für eine Auflösung?
> Das ist aber schon sehr verpixelt bei dir, FHD?
> 
> 
> Vermeintlich weil mit Frame Lock.


Welche Auflösung? Sorry, aber das können nur erfahrene Menschen erkennen


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung? Sorry, aber das können nur erfahrene Menschen erkennen


Ja ich habs nicht gelesen, sry.


----------



## Minalion (18. Dezember 2020)

Q-WERT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einer RTX 3080 Strix (oder anderen RTX 3080, die über 3x 8-Pin PCIe Stromanschlüsse verfügt)?
> 
> ...


Rtx 3090 mit 3 x 8Pin 650W Be quiet läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ich habs nicht gelesen, sry.


Das Bild ist komprimiert. Man kann hier keine hochauflösenden Screenshots hochladen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (18. Dezember 2020)

AN ALLE 3080 SUPRIM X BESITZER:

Wie niedrig bekommt ihr eure Lüfter im PERFORMANCE Bios über den MSI Afterburner?

_Bei mir:
SILIENT BIOS ~800 rpm
PERFORMANCE BIOS ~1000 rpm_


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist komprimiert. Man kann hier keine hochauflösenden Screenshots hochladen.


Naja die Auflösung ist dennoch sehr bescheiden. Das sind 351kb QHD...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (18. Dezember 2020)

eey, das ist ja voll häßlich. sieht aus die GFX aus den 90er xD
ernsthaft jetzt. es ist wirklich nicht schön.... bis auf die straße, die textur ist schön... Cyberpunk wischt damit trotzdem den boden. für mehr als teilnahmeurkunde reichts nicht


----------



## Q-WERT (18. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Läuft, außer du juchst das Teil mit OC ins Nirvana.


Bis auf Software OC ist erstmal nix geplant, aber dann sollte das Netzteil ja reichen



Minalion schrieb:


> Rtx 3090 mit 3 x 8Pin 650W Be quiet läuft ohne Probleme


Perfekt! Also machen die Spannungsspitzen keine Probleme, auch wenn die 8Pin-Anschlüsse am Kabelende gedoppelt werden. Ich habe mir da etwas sorgen um die Kabel selber gemacht...
Aber wenn Du eine RTX 3090 über ein 650Watt BeQuiet Netzteil betreibst, schaffst es das Enermax möglicherweise sogar die RTX 3080 über eine Rail zu betreiben, dann kann ich sogar den Vorteil des Mulit-Rail-Netzteils weiterhin nutzen.


Vielen Dank für euren Input!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Dezember 2020)

Q-WERT schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für euren Input!


Also was das Netzteil angeht, war der input aber nich von mir. 
Ich würde ehrlich gesagt weder eine 3080 Strix(OC), noch eine 3090 mit nem 650W Netzteil betreiben wollen.
Hätte da doch ganz dezente Bauchschmerzen.


Q-WERT schrieb:


> Zurzeit besitze ich ein Enermax REVOLUTION D.F. 750 Watt Netzteil (ERF750EWT), welches zwar 4x 8Pin-PCIe Anschlüsse besitzt, aber diese werden nur über zwei Kabel versorgt.


Ok ... die 750W sind dann grenzwertig.
Hatte oben nur was von nem 650W BeQuiet gelesen.


----------



## Minalion (19. Dezember 2020)

Q-WERT schrieb:


> Bis auf Software OC ist erstmal nix geplant, aber dann sollte das Netzteil ja reichen
> 
> 
> Perfekt! Also machen die Spannungsspitzen keine Probleme, auch wenn die 8Pin-Anschlüsse am Kabelende gedoppelt werden. Ich habe mir da etwas sorgen um die Kabel selber gemacht...
> ...


Ich hab meine Karte aber auch auf einen festen Takt gestellt + UV, das sollte Spannungsspitzen nochmal etwas reduzieren.

@ChrisMK72 
Meine CPU zieht so Gut wie nichts, das passt schon so  und wenn nicht, oder wenn ich OC machen möchte, wechsel  ich halt das Netzteil.  Alles kein Problem


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Dezember 2020)

Minalion schrieb:


> Meine CPU zieht so Gut wie nichts, das passt schon so


Glaub ich _dir_ schon.   Hatte nur allgemein überlegt.
Man weiß ja nicht, was wieder Andere mit der 3090, oder Strix anstellen + was noch alles dabei.

Und bei dem Enermax .... nur 2 Kabel ?
Is dann ein Y dabei(für den 3x 8Pin Anschluss der GPU) ?
Wenn, dann würde ich wohl das Y eher bei 12v4 anschließen und das einzelne an 12v3(den anderen 12v3 könnte er mit der CPU teilen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUVhfD3jpFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. Dezember 2020)

Nvidia empfiehlt ja den Adapter für die FE, werde ich da durch das 12Pin be queit Kabel welches direkt ans NT geht irgendwelche Nachteil/Probleme haben?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Seht ihr ? DLSS Performance is gar nich so schlimm(teilweise sogar richtig gut).

Schade dass er nur 4k geguckt hat, denn auf WQHD hat das DLSS noch weniger die (wenigen) negativen Auswirkungen, wie dieses "ghosting".

Ich finde es ist an der Zeit, mal langsam aufzuhören, _nur_ die negativen Dinge der Technik zu suchen und auch mal die guten anzuerkennen.

Ich kann mit WQHD DLSS flüssig spielen, obwohl ich alles was geht in RT aktiviert habe.
Und auch sonst so ziemlich alles auf max. .

Es is ja auch lediglich eine Option, falls man mit RT die Performance nicht so hinkriegt, die man gern hätte-
Also nur ein Angebot. Man muss das alles ja nicht nutzen.

Ohne RT kann man ja auch zocken, wenn man will.
Dann braucht man wohl auch kein DLSS.
Also wer's ultrascharf mag ... geht auch.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Nvidia empfiehlt ja den Adapter für die FE, werde ich da durch das 12Pin be queit Kabel welches direkt ans NT geht irgendwelche Nachteil/Probleme haben?


Nein es ist sogar ein deutlicher Vorteil.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (19. Dezember 2020)

Danke, ist gerade angekommen  Eiskalt das Teil haha


----------



## OmasHighendPC (19. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ohne RT kann man ja auch zocken, wenn man will.
> Dann braucht man wohl auch kein DLSS.
> Also wer's ultrascharf mag ... geht auch.


das ist DER Vorteil, wenn man gegen die 60 geht und die Dinge sowieso nicht mehr so scharf sieht


----------



## pietcux (19. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> das ist DER Vorteil, wenn man gegen die 60 geht und die Dinge sowieso nicht mehr so scharf sieht


Jo bin auch in dem Club angekommen. Brauche auch keine Multiplayer mehr, man wird langsamer.


Ist der Nick OPASHIGHENDPC noch frei?


----------



## OmasHighendPC (19. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Jo bin auch in dem Club angekommen. Brauche auch keine Multiplayer mehr, man wird langsamer.
> 
> 
> Ist der Nick OPASHIGHENDPC noch frei?


unter uns: ich spiel immer noch Fortnite, und gewinne sogar noch gelegentlich. Aber meistens versuche ich, mich vor den Gegnern zu verstecken


----------



## C_17 (19. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ja, gib mal das 3080 Strix OC BIOS
> 
> Ach ... von wegen "vermeintlich" :
> 
> ...


Sag mal könntest du hier mal die Beta 4 des Afterburner zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## KaterTom (19. Dezember 2020)

Beta 4


----------



## deady1000 (19. Dezember 2020)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> Habe in einigen Tests gesehen das die Asus Strix 3090 im vergleich zur 3090 FE nur ein paar FPS mehr hat (durchschnittlich ca. 3-6 FPS) dafür jedoch deutlich mehr Watt verbraucht.


Ja klar, steckste mehr Watt rein, bekommste auch mehr FPS hinten raus, aber lohnend bzw effizient ist das nicht. Im Grunde sind die Karten, wenn sie gut gekühlt werden und man es nicht bis an die maximale Kotzgrenze >2GHz treibt, alle gleich. Das gilt übrigens für alle Custom-Modelle. Die unterscheiden sich doch alle nur in den Werks-OCs und den Kühlern. Und für die Extremübertakter sind noch die Spannungswandler und vielleicht die Kondensatoren interessand - Ottonormalverbraucher braucht sich darüber nicht den Kopf zu zerbrechen. Evtl ist Spulenfiepen noch relevant und klar, da spielt die Hochwertigkeit der Komponenten schon eine Rolle, aber ein bisschen ist es auch Lotto.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich finde wenn man schon mit Wasser kühlt dann sollte man ein costum Modell nehmen welches 3 Anschlüsse bietet... das man auch von der Wakü profitiert.
> 
> Klar die founders hat echt ein nices PCB...


Es geht mir bei der Wasserkühlung primär nicht um Leistung.

Wenn's danach ginge, dann bringt das gar nicht so wahnsinnig viel. Wurde schon öfters getestet, dass das nur ein paar Prozente Mehrleistung sind. Wozu 3 Anschlüsse (du meinst sicher die 8-Pins)? Die Karten mit 2x 8-Pin würden sich bis 375W innerhalb der Spezifikationen befinden. Und was will ich bitte mit >375W? Das ist mir viel zu viel. Meine Karte läuft aktuell mit UV/OC so auf max 280-300W und das reicht mir völlig.

Mir geht's auch einfach um ne bessere Kühlung, was dann dazu führt, dass man noch niedriger undervolten kann, was wiederum die Temperatur absenkt - oder andersherum bei gleicher Spannung (zB 800mV) mehr Takt, als bei jedem herkömmlichen Custom-Modell. Ich will mit der Karte keine Übertaktungsweltrekorde schaffen. Eine Wasserkühlung stabilisiert das OC, weil dann Temperaturen von >55°C nicht mehr erreicht werden.

Des Weiteren ist es auch optisch sehr schön, gerade mit dem kurzen PCB-Design der FEs, welches wie gesagt sehr schöne Wasserblöcke ermöglicht (s. EKWB FE Special Edition), die man dann auch wunderbar in den Kühlkreislauf einbinden kann. Auch die Lautstärke spielt eine Rolle, wobei man bei der RTX3090FE sagen muss, dass die Karte eigentlich auch schon ab Werk super leise ist.

Klar kann man auch eine Custom-Karte mit REF-Design und 3x 8-Pin wasserkühlen und die kann man dann auch krank übertakten, aber dann bekommt man auch nur die Standard-Wasserblöcke mit den Wasser-Anschlüssen in der Mitte, die halt jeder hat und es lohnt sich von der Mehrleistung her auch nicht, wenn man ehrlich ist.


----------



## Richu006 (19. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Klar kann man auch eine Custom-Karte mit REF-Design und 3x 8-Pin wasserkühlen und die kann man dann auch krank übertakten, aber dann bekommt man auch nur die Standard-Wasserblöcke mit den Wasser-Anschlüssen in der Mitte, die halt jeder hat und es lohnt sich von der Mehrleistung her auch nicht, wenn man ehrlich ist.


Optisch mag das stimmen. Die founders ist wie gesagt schon sehr speziell.

Die Mehrleistung bringt es aber je nachdem schon.  Gerade die strix mit den 480 watt. Ist unter Wasser nicht zu verachten. Aber da sind wir wohl verschiedener Meinung.

Du magst es gerne "optimiert".

Ich mag halt gerne das letzte Quäntchen Leistung. Auch wenn das Verhältniss Energieaufnahme/FPS sicher nicht mehr sonderlich gut da steht.

Ist ja ok. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## deady1000 (19. Dezember 2020)

@Richu006
Ist alles legitim.  

Jeder optimiert sich die Karte so, wie er es mag.
Eine Strix mit 480W unter Wasser ist zweifelsohne ein Biest.
480W wären mir aber deutlich zu heftig.

Ich komme gut damit klar, dass meine bei 375W dicht macht, denn da bin ich auch schon lange raus.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @Richu006
> Ist alles legitim.
> 
> Jeder optimiert sich die Karte so, wie er es mag.
> ...


Eine 90er Founders geht bis 400Watt.


----------



## KaterTom (19. Dezember 2020)

In CP2077 zieht meine Eagle OC 401W in der Spitze, obwohl die Karte eigentlich nur bis 385W spezifiziert ist.


----------



## deady1000 (19. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eine 90er Founders geht bis 400Watt.


Danke für die Info, gut zu wissen.   

Hab das nochmal rausgesucht:








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition Review: Between Value and Decadence - When Price is Not Everything | Page 16 | igor'sLAB
					

With the GeForce RTX 3090, NVIDIA is rounding out its graphics card portfolio at the top end today, for now. Much more is not possible with the GA102-300 anyway and so one may see the current…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2020)

Hab gelesen für die TUF 3080 gibts ein neues BIOS mit 375W max.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Info.

Werd' wohl bei meinem bleiben. 220W reichen.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (20. Dezember 2020)

Mein persönlicher Sweetspot für CP2077 mit der TUF 3090 OC:   1800MHz @0.806V bei ca. 280W Verbrauch, max GPU Temperatur um 63° (1440P RT Ultra DLSS Auto)


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (20. Dezember 2020)

Bin echt sehr zufrieden mit der 3060TI, läuft bis jetzt sehr ruhig und das Fe Design sieht als einfach zu schön aus, hätte mein Case support dafür würde ich sie am liebsten vertikal Montieren


----------



## MotDaD (20. Dezember 2020)

Nachdem meine 2080Ti letzte Woche (zum ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt der letzten Jahre) den Geist aufgegeben hat, bin ich nun zufällig auf eine Lieferbare Gigabyte RTX 3070 VISION OC gestoßen. Diese soll am Montag bei mir eintreffen und vorerst als Ersatz herhalten.

Leider finde ich praktisch keine Reviews bzgl. Lautstärke und Temperatur des Kühlers der 3070 Vision OC (der Kühler ist kleiner als bei der 3080/90 Vision, daher nicht vergleichbar) - hat jemand von euch hier Erfahrungen mit der Karte?


----------



## DaPopCOH (20. Dezember 2020)

also ich hatte kurz ein 3090 vision OC.  ich hab sie zurückgeschickt, aber eigentlich nur weil sie halt nicht zu meinen anforderungen passt. kein waküblock verfügbar, kein dual bios usw.
hab sie dementsprechend jetz nicht total eingehend getestet, aber vllt ein paar dinge:

lautstärke war in ordnung, meine evga ftw ultra ist aber bei höherer leistung auf jedenfall leiser.
die temperaturen waren in ordnung, aber nix besonderes. liegt halt da wo so ziemlich alle liegen. unter last 70- 80°C.
wird aber natürlich schon wärmer als zb meine evga, da gehts aber um ein paar grad hin oder her.
das design ist irgendwie ganz nice wenns sie so vor einem liegt. im case sieht sie eher aus wie ein klobiger brocken.
ist aber natrlich geschmackssache.

*Backplate cooling:*

ich hab noch ein anderes thema. irgendwann im januar werd ich endlich nen waküblock für meine evga 3090 ftw3 ultra bekommen.
hatte mir dazu noch überlegt wie ich die backplate kühle.

ich hab noch 2 ramkühlblocks bei mir rumliegen, die ich nie benutzt hab.
meint ihr das würde funktionieren, wenn man 2 davon auf der backplate auflegt?
und wie würdet ihr die befestigen?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> also ich hatte kurz ein 3090 vision OC.  ich hab sie zurückgeschickt, aber eigentlich nur weil sie halt nicht zu meinen anforderungen passt. kein waküblock verfügbar, kein dual bios usw.
> hab sie dementsprechend jetz nicht total eingehend getestet, aber vllt ein paar dinge:
> 
> lautstärke war in ordnung, meine evga ftw ultra ist aber bei höherer leistung auf jedenfall leiser.
> ...


Das wird nichts bringen. Sowas hier wäre was für dich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (20. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das wird nichts bringen. Sowas hier wäre was für dich.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte der aktive Kühler auf der backplate nix bringen? Ob ich nun meine Backplate in den Wasserkreislauf einbinde oder passiv kühle bringt bei beidem den gewünschten Effekt.

Bei der einen Lösung muss ich für genügend Airflow über die Kühlfläche sorgen bei dem anderen genügend Radiatorfläche haben. Kühlen wird aber beides.

ps. Also ich hoffe das dem Kollegen DaPopCOH bewusst ist das die angeschlossen werden müssen.
pps. Ich hoffe Gurdi ist bewusst das der angeschlossen werden soll.
ppss. Ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Ballteborn (20. Dezember 2020)

3080 läuft ziemlich stabil, keinerlei abstürze auch nach mehreren  Stunden zocken.
Übertaktet habe ich noch nicht, bei der Leistung aber auch nicht wirklich notwendig.


----------



## DaPopCOH (20. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Warum sollte der aktive Kühler auf der backplate nix bringen? Ob ich nun meine Backplate in den Wasserkreislauf einbinde oder passiv kühle bringt bei beidem den gewünschten Effekt.





Eyren schrieb:


> ps. Also ich hoffe das dem Kollegen DaPopCOH bewusst ist das die angeschlossen werden müssen.
> pps. Ich hoffe Gurdi ist bewusst das der angeschlossen werden soll.
> ppss. Ich bin verwirrt.


haha, ne ich bau sie einfach nur ohne anbindung an den wasserkreislauf drauf.......natürlich  kämen die in den wakükreislauf,. wie kommt ihr denn auf die idee dass ich das OHNE WASSER betreiben will?? 
ich versteh das argument von gurdi auch nicht. ich würde eher davon ausgehen dass meine lösung besser kühlt.
kann es aber natürlich nicht beurteilen bevor ich es nicht probiert habe.

hauptsächlich interessiert mich eher, wie ich das befestigen soll. die lösung an sich funktiniert denke ich  schon.
um das mal zu verdeutlichen:
die kühler sollen ungefähr so auf der backplate liegen (nach dem umbau auf wasser):
Die schläuche müsst ihr euch halt vorstellen, solange es noch nicht so ist


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

Ja das gab ich nicht ganz gecheckt sry, klar wenn da Wasser durchläuft ist das natürlich super.


----------



## Eyren (20. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> haha, ne ich bau sie einfach nur ohne anbindung an den wasserkreislauf drauf.......natürlich  kämen die in den wakükreislauf,. wie kommt ihr denn auf die idee dass ich das OHNE WASSER betreiben will??
> ich versteh das argument von gurdi auch nicht. ich würde eher davon ausgehen dass meine lösung besser kühlt.
> kann es aber natürlich nicht beurteilen bevor ich es nicht probiert habe.
> 
> ...


Ich persönlich bin stark davon ausgegangen das da ein wenig Wasser durch soll 

Aber hey wie man an mir selber sieht ist man manchmal Betriebsblind.... oder auch einfach ein wenig Blöd.

Hab mir eine wunderschöne 3090 Suprim X geholt. Und passt net in mein Gehäuse.

Kein Problem der WaKü-Block kommt ja bald dann wird die 4cm kürzer und passt.

Leider hab ich eben festgestellt das mein Netzteil keine 3x8Pin hat.

Also mal "eben" ein neues Netzteil bestellt DarkPower Pro 11 1200W.

Langsam wirds teuer, bin jetzt bei 2400€ diese Woche damit ich endlich meine Bilder mit dlss verwaschen kann um mit dem tollen fps-boost angeben zu können.

Aber bald ist es soweit sag ich euch schwammige Bilder mit 80fps bei 500W Verbrauch incoming!


€dith sagt:

Um auf deine Frage einzugehen, Ich würde die kühler einfach mit WLP drauflegen. Normalerweise klebt das Zeug gut genug. Ich mein ich gehe davon aus das du dein WaKü-System nicht jeden Tag hunderte Kilometer über Feldwege transportierst.

Schlauch+Paste dürfte genügend halt gegen die microvibrationen in so einem PC bieten.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde wärmeleitendes Klebeband verwenden. Hält bei mir super.


----------



## Eyren (20. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich würde wärmeleitendes Klebeband verwenden. Hält bei mir super.


Kannst du mir da mal einen Link zu geben? Hab da auch immer mal wieder was zu basteln und wenn das Band besser hält als WLP wäre es super.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (20. Dezember 2020)

wäre es nicht sinnvoller ein tolles airflow-case zu kaufen?
zb. Meshify S2 ♥ oder Phantek p400a oder p500a

Suprim X hat schon einen overkill-kühler verbaut, für den du bereits viel geld auf den tisch gelegt hast.....


----------



## Eyren (20. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> wäre es nicht sinnvoller ein tolles airflow-case zu kaufen?
> zb. Meshify S2 ♥ oder Phantek p400a oder p500a
> 
> Suprim X hat schon einen overkill-kühler verbaut, für den du bereits viel geld auf den tisch gelegt hast.....


Ich besitze bereits das beste, schönste und tollste Airflow Gehäuse dieses Universums:

Corsair Carbide 540air.

Das wird mitgenommen bis ich ins Grab gehe. Ach und selbst da nehme ich es mit!

Die Suprim X hab ich nur wegen der Spannungsversorgung+Verfügbarkeit+WaKü Verfügbarkeit genommen. Andere 3090 waren nicht verfügbar oder deren Block hatte 6 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

Reiche ich nach wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Reiche ich nach wenn ich zuhause bin.


Gibt leider fast nur über Amazon, aufpassen, die billigen kommen aus China das dauert ewig.  Wichtig auch, darf nicht leiten und muss doppelseitig sein.






						Tuloka Thermisches Klebeband leitend, doppelseitig: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Tuloka Thermisches Klebeband leitend, doppelseitig, kühlendes Band für integrierte Schaltungen, Kühlkörper, Chipsatz, LED, 25m x 20mm - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Anthropos (20. Dezember 2020)

*ASUS STRIX 3090 OC   vs.   ASUS TUF 3090 OC*

seit gestern habe ich sowohl die STRIX als auch die TUF hier und habe beide Karten intensiven Tests unterzogen. Hauptsächlich als Entscheidungsgrundlage, welche ich behalten möchte. Aber auch um euch daran teilhaben zu lassen. 

Getestet wurde auf folgendem System:
Gigabyte Aorus Z390 Xtreme
i9-9900K @5Ghz @1,35V
G.Skill Trident Z 32GB DDR4 4.133MHz (C17)
Corsair HX1000 (SingleRail-Mode)
Dark Rock Pro 4
Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 (liegend und offen)

Hier seht ihr die Flaggschiffe im Einsatz:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Getestet wurde die beiden Karten natürlich @Stock und mit zwei weiteren Profilen. Diese wurden mit dem MSI Afterburner und PortRoyal erstellt. Näheres zu den Profilen:
OC-Profil:
Für beide Karten wurde ein eigenes OC-Profil erstellt. Dabei habe ich jeweils PL/TL auf Anschlag gestellt und das maximal Mögliche bei CoreClock und MemoryClock versucht rauszuholen.
Ergebnis: Strix +130/+1.100; Tuf +160/+600.
UV-Profil:
Beide Karten haben mit 800mV eine feste Spannung und +250 beim MemoryClock (ich wollte da unbedingt 20.000Mhz stehen haben ) verpasst bekommen. (PL/TL waren jeweils @Stock) Anschließend wurde der maximal mögliche CoreClock gesucht.
Ergebnis: Strix 800mV@1.815Mhz; Tuf 800mV@1.800Mhz.

Beide Karten wurden mit den jeweiligen Profilen 15 Minuten lang (immer mit vorheriger Warmlaufphase von 5Min.) mit PortRoyal gebenchmarkt. Im folgenden die Ergebnisse:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beide Karten habe ich mit den jeweiligen Profilen auch durch den Stock-PortRoyal-Benchmark gejagt um die Punktzahlen zu vergleichen und natürlich wurden auch verschiedene Spiele gebenchmarkt. Bei den Grafikeinstellungen habe ich grundsätzlich die höchst mögliche genommen. Folgende Spiele habe ich getestet:
- Shadow of the Tomb Raider (SOTR); mit und ohne DLSS
- Red Dead Redemption 2 (RDR2); Vulkan
- Assasins Creed Odyssey (ACO)
- Hitman 2 (HM2)
Da ich euch nicht mit 36 Screenshots bombardieren möchte, hier die Ergebnisse in einer Tabelle:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Fazit:*
Die Strix liefert durchgängig mehr Performance, welche allerdings durch eine unverhältnismäßig hohen Leistungsaufnahme erkauft wird. Beim OC-Profil kommt dann noch die Lautheit der Lüfter hinzu, die die bis zu 480 Watt Leistungsaufnahme kühlen müssen. Man kann sie deshalb guten Gewissens @Stock laufen lassen, da OC nur marginal mehr FPS bringt. Durch UV kann man der hohen Leistungsaufnahme einen Riegel vorschieben und trotzdem anständige FPS-Zahlen erreichen. Allerdings sollte man sich keine Strix kaufen, wenn man vorhat UV zu betreiben, da die Vorteile der Strix dann obsolet werden.
Man merkt der Tuf schon allein durch die optisch kleinere Kühllösung an, dass sie die kleine Schwester der Strix ist. Dies zeigt sich auch beim maximal möglichen Power-Limit. 107% vs. 123%. Es ist daher folgerichtig, dass sie beim Run um den größeren Balken mit der Strix nicht mithalten kann. Beim OC ist wenig Spielraum (max. 375W). Allerdings macht es sich in Punkto Lautheit kaum bemerkbar. Für UV ist die Karte allerdings richtig gut geeignet. Zumindest bei meiner Karte habe ich mit 800mV@1.800Mhz einen Sweetspot entdeckt, der im Prinzip die gleiche Leistung @Stock bietet, dabei jedoch 5°C kälter ist und ~45W weniger Strom zieht.

Da ich meine Karte mit UV betreiben möchte, habe ich mich entschieden die TUF zu behalten. Nicht nur wegen der Tests sondern auch wegen dem Thema _Spulenfiepen_.
Beide Karten haben Spulenfiepen, die Strix mehr als die Tuf. (Jedoch kein Vergleich zum Spulenfiepen der FE, die ich kürzlich hatte) Bevor jetzt wieder gut gemeinte Tipps kommen: Es wurde auch noch zusätzlich mit dem BQ-SP11-850W-Platinum getestet (dabei wurde bei den PCI-E-Anschlüssen auf die Rails geachtet) und beim Corsair HX1000 noch zusätzlich im Single-Rail und Multiple-Rail-Mode. Das Spulenfiepen kommt eindeutig von den Karten. Bei der Tuf lässt es sich mit UV jedoch sehr gut reduzieren. Bei der Strix auch, allerdings nicht im gleichen Umfang. Mir ist klar, dass sich dass nicht auf alle Karten der jeweiligen Modelle verallgemeinern lässt. Bei meinen ist es jedoch so, weshalb die Tuf nun meine Karte für die nächsten Jahre sein wird. 

Genug der vielen Worte. Mit der TUF (und einen passenden Wasserblock) habe ich nun endlich alle Teile für meinen ersten Custom-WaKü-PC zusammen. Die nächsten Tage wird also gebastelt was das Zeug hält.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> haha, ne ich bau sie einfach nur ohne anbindung an den wasserkreislauf drauf.......natürlich  kämen die in den wakükreislauf,. wie kommt ihr denn auf die idee dass ich das OHNE WASSER betreiben will??
> ich versteh das argument von gurdi auch nicht. ich würde eher davon ausgehen dass meine lösung besser kühlt.
> kann es aber natürlich nicht beurteilen bevor ich es nicht probiert habe.
> 
> ...


Ist die Backplate denn thermisch mit dem Kühler verbunden oder ist die rein optisch/stabilisierend und heizt sich passiv auf? Denn das ist häufiger der Fall und dann würde ne aktive Kühlung der Backplate nicht viel bringen.

Würde dir einfach empfehlen die Karte ganz normal unter Wasser zu setzen. Deine Lösung da wird vermutlich kaum was bringen und sieht optisch auch gar nicht mal so edel aus, wenn's fertig ist.   Entweder ganz oder gar nicht mMn.


----------



## Eyren (20. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ist die Backplate denn thermisch mit dem Kühler verbunden oder ist die rein optisch/stabilisierend und heizt sich passiv auf? Denn das ist häufiger der Fall und dann würde ne aktive Kühlung der Backplate nicht viel bringen.
> 
> Würde dir einfach empfehlen die Karte ganz normal unter Wasser zu setzen. Deine Lösung da wird vermutlich kaum was bringen und sieht optisch auch gar nicht mal so edel aus, wenn's fertig ist.   Entweder ganz oder gar nicht mMn.


Irgendwo im WaKü Bereich hatte jemand das bereits gemacht und ja es bringt sogar was da die 3090 ja auch auf der Rückseite den VRam hat und dort Wärme abgeführt wird über die Backplate.

Naja bringt etwas ist vlt. übertrieben, es ist messbar besser mit den Temps, aber nicht relevant für die Leistung der Karte.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (20. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> *ASUS STRIX 3090 OC   vs.   ASUS TUF 3090 OC*
> 
> seit gestern habe ich sowohl die STRIX als auch die TUF hier und habe beide Karten intensiven Tests unterzogen. Hauptsächlich als Entscheidungsgrundlage, welche ich behalten möchte. Aber auch um euch daran teilhaben zu lassen.
> 
> ...


Schönen Test hast du da gemacht. Letzendlich scheinen die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen den RTX 3090 Modellen gering zu sein. Ich war auch am überlegen zwischen der TUF und der Strix. Habe mich aber für die 3090 Strix entschieden weil ich Asus Aura Sync nutze und mir die Karte optisch besser gefällt. Dieser TUF Gaming Schriftzug auf der Tuf gefällt mir nicht. Und das höhere Power Target ist nice to have


----------



## Anthropos (20. Dezember 2020)

@Bugs-Bunny1 
Danke fürs Feedback!  
Optisch gefällt mir die Strix auch besser. Da ich ich die Tuf ja allerdings hiermit unter Wasser setzen werde, bin ich den hässlichen Tuf-Schriftzug schnell los.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> @Bugs-Bunny1
> Danke fürs Feedback!
> Optisch gefällt mir die Strix auch besser. Da ich ich die Tuf ja allerdings hiermit unter Wasser setzen werde, bin ich den hässlichen Tuf-Schriftzug schnell los.


Die TUF ist meiner meinung nach durch das gute PCb derzeit ein NoBrainer und den anderen Karten in der Summe überlegen.


----------



## Richu006 (20. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> haha, ne ich bau sie einfach nur ohne anbindung an den wasserkreislauf drauf.......natürlich  kämen die in den wakükreislauf,. wie kommt ihr denn auf die idee dass ich das OHNE WASSER betreiben will??
> ich versteh das argument von gurdi auch nicht. ich würde eher davon ausgehen dass meine lösung besser kühlt.
> kann es aber natürlich nicht beurteilen bevor ich es nicht probiert habe.
> 
> ...





Eyren schrieb:


> Irgendwo im WaKü Bereich hatte jemand das bereits gemacht und ja es bringt sogar was da die 3090 ja auch auf der Rückseite den VRam hat und dort Wärme abgeführt wird über die Backplate.
> 
> Naja bringt etwas ist vlt. übertrieben, es ist messbar besser mit den Temps, aber nicht relevant für die Leistung der Karte.


Ich bin derjenige der das Gemacht hat.

Ist geil! Bin super happy damit!

Ich habe Löcher in die Backplate gebort. Und dann innen 90 grad angesenkt. Danach Senkschrauben von innen nauch aussen genommen und den Ram Kühler mit Muttern befestigt. 
Darunter habe ich ganz normale WLP geklatscht. Sitzt Bombenfest. Und die Backplate bleibt angebehm kühl


deady1000 schrieb:


> Ist die Backplate denn thermisch mit dem Kühler verbunden oder ist die rein optisch/stabilisierend und heizt sich passiv auf? Denn das ist häufiger der Fall und dann würde ne aktive Kühlung der Backplate nicht viel bringen.
> 
> Würde dir einfach empfehlen die Karte ganz normal unter Wasser zu setzen. Deine Lösung da wird vermutlich kaum was bringen und sieht optisch auch gar nicht mal so edel aus, wenn's fertig ist.   Entweder ganz oder gar nicht mMn.


Natürlich wird die in Die Kühlung gebunden, es kommen ja bei der Backplate aucvmh Wärmeleitpads bei den VRMS  und bei den Speicherchips.

Ohne aktive Kühlung wird die Backplate so heiss das man sie nicht mehr anfassen kann. 

Mit Kühlung noch maximal Handwarm


----------



## deady1000 (21. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Natürlich wird die in Die Kühlung gebunden, es kommen ja bei der Backplate aucvmh Wärmeleitpads bei den VRMS und bei den Speicherchips.


So 'natürlich' ist das nicht. Es gibt viele Fälle, wo eine Backplate lediglich der Optik bzw der Stabilisierung dient und zur Kühlung nichts oder kaum etwas beiträgt.

Bei dir sieht es aber mit der GPU-Kühlung recht nett aus, muss man sagen. Du hast da aber offensichtlich durchgebohrt und das ordentlich festgeschraubt, wie es sich auch gehört. Die geplante Geschichte von @DaPopCOH spielt in einer völlig anderen Liga. Seine Backplate ist weder massiv (eher dünn und damit weniger effektiv), wie die von hochwertigen Wasserblöcken (wo die Backplates gern mal 40€ kosten), noch ist lassen sich die Kühler damit gut koppeln. (EDIT: Falls hier ne Verschraubung angedacht war - viel Spaß mit der verzogenen und verkratzten Original-Backplate.) 'Drauflegen' und mit Wärmeleitkleber fixieren geht eher in die Richtung 'verbasteln' statt 'verbessern'. Zumal die Backplate auch noch löchrig ist - was den Sinn der Aktion mMn komplett in Frage stellt. Und die Optik ist auch nicht vergleichbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher sage ich - entweder man macht das von vornherein ordentlich und verwendet direkt einen Wasserblock und geht eventuell eine Eskalationsstufe weiter, wie bei dir, oder man lässt es komplett und versaut sich seine originale Backplate nicht. Aber jeder so wie er mag.

Achso ja, oder man kauft sich halt ne Backplate von zB EKWB... später dann evtl den kompletten Block.








						EK-Quantum Vector FTW3 RTX 3080/3090 Backplate - Black
					

EK-Quantum Vector FTW3 RTX 3080/3090 Backplate - Black is a CNC machined retention backplate made from black anodized aluminum, that fits all EK-Quantum Vector FTW3 RTX 3080/3090 water blocks. EK® Quantum - Design & Performance Vector series backplates are part of the EK Quantum Product Line...




					www.ekwb.com


----------



## DaPopCOH (21. Dezember 2020)

@deady1000
was brabbelst du denn da schon wieder.....
erst erzählst dasss die kühlung der backplate ja eh nichts bringt.
dann beweisst dir jemand dass es doch geht und dann ruderst du wie immer wieder zurück und erfindest  planlos irgendwelche dinge, die angeblich dafür sorgen, dass es bei mir ja ganz anders wäre.....lol

erstmal ist die backplate selbstverständlich  mit der karte gekoppelt, sonst würde sie ja auch nicht warm werden...
dementsprechend kann die wärme natürlich auch abgeführt  werden.

und zur backplate:

- ich hab doch garnicht gesagt dass ich die kühlblöcke irgendwie ankleben will oder sonst was, ich hab lediglich nach 
   meinungen gefragt, wie man das am besten befestigen könnte.

- ich hab auch nie gesagt,  dass ich die originale backplate dafür nehmen will. ....
   ich bau die karte halt auf wassser um, wie ich das schon seit jahren mache. natürlich dann auch mit passender                      backplate.
   ich hab die kühlblöcke nur beispielhaft mal draufgeklegt, damit man sich vorstellen kann was ich meine.

- und egal wie ich es dann befestige, am ende wird das optisch prinzipiell auch nicht anders aussehen als bei richu.
   auch wenn die idee mit der verschraubung natürlich nice ist, mal sehen vllt mach ich das auch so in der art.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> @deady1000
> was brabbelst du denn da schon wieder.....
> erst erzählst dasss die kühlung der backplate ja eh nichts bringt.
> dann beweisst dir jemand dass es doch geht


Wat? 
Verdrehe hier mal nicht die Tatsachen bitte.

1.) Ja, bringt dir nix, zumindest nichts über den Placeboeffekt hinaus. Der VRAM steigt nach wie vor dort aus, wo er immer aussteigt. Waren es 21Gbps? Hat schon mal wer die 22Gbps gesehen - ernstgemeinte Frage? Die paar Grad weniger an der Backplate machen den Braten auch nicht fett. Der Wasserblock an sich ist das Entscheidende.

2.) Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich das schon öfters bei WaKü-Hardlinern gesehen habe... Dass man die Backplate kühlen kann beweist jetzt genau was? Wo habe ich bestritten, dass man die kühlen kann, lol? Klar kannste die kühlen. Du kannst auch dein Netzteil kühlen, wenn du Bock drauf hast. Ob es dir leistungstechnisch was bringt ist die Frage.

Mach's doch einfach. Durchbohren, Kühlpad/WLP drunter, festschrauben, fertig.
Bin dann mal auf deine Testergebnisse bezüglich FPS gespannt mit Backplate-Kühlung on/off.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

Du ziehst doch wärme aus der Platine und aus den umliegenden Speichermodulen, natürlich bringt  das was.
Vor allem, wenn die Wandler kühl sind, sind diese auch effizenter.


----------



## Eyren (21. Dezember 2020)

Niedrige Temperaturen müssen ja nicht zwangsläufig in mehr fps resultieren.

Man kann auch aus anderen Gründen für bessere Kühlung sorgen.  Und ja ein Grund ist auch einfach das persönliche Wohlbefinden.  Ich weiß genau das 80°C auf meinem Chip bezogen auf meine VII absolut egal sind da wird nix runtergetaktet oder gebremst oder sonstwas. Ist ja schließlich kein Nvidia 

Trotzdem wurde die Karte mit LM und WaKü ausgestattet. Ich fühle mich da wohler.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2020)

Die Backplate Kühlung bringt vermutlich nicht mehr FPS... weil die Chip temperatur sinkt wohl eher im 1 bis 2 grad bereich, wenn pberhaupt.

Trotzdem hat die 3090 hinten ja Speicherchips verbaut, und die freuen sich bestimmt über die kühleren Temperaturen (die haben ja kein Temperatur Sensor) 

Ausserdem finde ich es einfach ne tolle Sache, wenn man 2h 480 Watt durch die GPU Powert. Und die Backplate dabei gerade mal Handwarm wird.

(Schon bei meiner 2080ti mit viel weniger Power konnte man die Backplate nach 10 minuten nicht mehr anfassen) 

Ob man das braucht??.... sicher nicht!
Aber ist es geil???... ja! 

Die Verschraubung funktinoiert gut. Zumindest bei der Alphacool Backplate, welche einfach eine 2mm Alu Platte ist. Da kann man die Löcher innen auch schön ansenken. (Nicht das man gefahr läuft, das schrauben dann vorstehen und ein Kurzschluss verursachen)

Ich wollte sie auch erst nur ankleben.
Aber dann dachte ich: "komm gönn dir 15 minuten Arbeit und hast dann dafür was anständiges". Weil ich stehe nicht so auf Basteln. Wennschon macht man es richtig. 

Optisch passt der Block finde ich ganz gut zur Backplate und sieht auch nett aus mit den Tubes.

Einzig mit der WLP habe ich etwas übertrieben. Die ist etwas rausgequillt an den Seiten. Muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit mit etwas Alkohol und Wattestäbchen noch reinigen xD


----------



## OmasHighendPC (21. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


krank


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat die 3090 hinten ja Speicherchips verbaut, und die freuen sich bestimmt über die kühleren Temperaturen (die haben ja kein Temperatur Sensor)


Der Speicher hat sehr wohl Sensoren,Nvidia lässt dich diese aber nicht auslesen.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Speicher hat sehr wohl Sensoren,Nvidia lässt dich diese aber nicht auslesen.


Ja habe ich mir auch schon Gedacht. Aber war nicht sicher. Aber schade eigentlich. Genau die temps wären interessant zu vergleichen mit/ohne Backplate Kühlung. 

Seit ihr sicher das das so ist? Man hat schon von fällen gehört wo Speicher heiss gelaufen sind und dann zu grafik fehlern/abstürzen geführt haben. 

Wenn die chips ja Sensoren hätten würden die da doch einfach drosseln (ähnlich einer cpu welche ins temp limit läuft).

Und vorallem wieso sollte nvidia diese Daten nicht auslesbar machen? Was hätten die davon? VRM und chip temperatur lassen sie einem ja auch Wissen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> *ASUS STRIX 3090 OC   vs.   ASUS TUF 3090 OC*
> 
> seit gestern habe ich sowohl die STRIX als auch die TUF hier und habe beide Karten intensiven Tests unterzogen. Hauptsächlich als Entscheidungsgrundlage, welche ich behalten möchte. Aber auch um euch daran teilhaben zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Erst mal GW zu deiner neuen Karte !
Die TUFs sind schon geil geworden, diesmal.
Bei mir ist das Spulenfiepen fast komplett verschwunden(3080). Jedenfalls normal unhörbar, wenn man nicht extra will(müsste Case auf machen und Ohr dran halten, um es zu hören).

Danke auch für den tollen Test und die Einsichten.
Interessant, dass du da ähnliche Gedanken hattest wie ich.

Hatte ja anfangs die TUF OC bestellt, war nach ner Woche auf die Strix OC Bestellung gegangen, weil ich irgendwelche Ideen hatte, die mal mit 450 Watt zu testen(3080), aber nach einer Weile dachte ich, wie selten ich das OC ausfahren würde(nur einzelne Male)und außerdem gefiel mir der Kühler der 80er TUF, sehr, sehr gut. Diese extra Speicherkühlrippen fand ich ganz nice, als Luftkühlungsfan. 
Dazu halt die komplette Qualität. Viel Metall, gute Lüfter usw. .

Zum Glück hab ich per Zufall dann eine 3080 TUF OC lieferbar ab Lager gesehen und schnell zugeschlagen(war nach meiner Bestellung sofort wieder ausverkauft).



Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man sich keine Strix kaufen, wenn man vorhat UV zu betreiben, da die Vorteile der Strix dann obsolet werden.



Das dachte ich mir dann auch irgendwann und vor allem hab ich wesentlich mehr Spaß am UV und was damit so möglich ist, als da so viel Strom wie möglich rein zu pumpen.

Ich bin auch echt überrascht, dass ich noch mit ordentlich Leistung zwischen 175 und 210 Watt hin kriege, mit der 3080 und die TUF OC mittlerweile sogar, inkl. kompletten Case leise laufen hab, wobei die CPU/Caselüfter um 750 Umdrehungen machen und die TUF OC bei 1550 Umdrehungen noch echt sehr leise läuft.

Dazu halt durch das UV nur 40-50 Grad Core-Temp.

Und genügend Leistung für alle aktuellen Spiele in WQHD.

Bin echt begeistert von meiner 3080 TUF OC.
Vielleicht behalte ich die auch länger, als gedacht.
Speicherbedarf war für WQHD bisher so zwischen 3,5 und 8 GB. Absolut kein Problem.

edit: Geil is auch, dass mein UV sehr stabil läuft(noch kein Absturz seit letzte Woche).
Flüssig zocken, gute Frametimes, kühl, leise, wenig Verbrauch: Was will man mehr ?


----------



## 4thVariety (21. Dezember 2020)

Alternate ist gerade dabei wieder 3080 in den Shop zu listen. Preisbereich 1050€ - 1270€. Es verfestigt sich der Trend, dass die Hersteller nicht die Rückstände bedienen, sondern die wenigen Chips von Nvidia dazu verwenden die teuersten Modelle herzustellen.

Es wird derzeit ein Wettrennen zwischen AMD und Nvidia werden, wer zuerst große Stückzahlen zum UVP liefern kann. Das wird für Marktanteile entscheidend sein.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich mir auch schon Gedacht. Aber war nicht sicher. Aber schade eigentlich. Genau die temps wären interessant zu vergleichen mit/ohne Backplate Kühlung.
> 
> Seit ihr sicher das das so ist? Man hat schon von fällen gehört wo Speicher heiss gelaufen sind und dann zu grafik fehlern/abstürzen geführt haben.
> 
> ...


Die Kühler drehen auf wenn der Speicher zu heiß wird,die Telemetrie verwendet diesen Wert als auch.Zock mal was geschmeidiges in 5k wo hoher Speichertransfer stattfindet,da rastet dann so manches Modell aus.

Die NV Gpu´s haben auch eine Art HotSpot wie AMD,diesen verwendet aber ebenfalls nur die Telemetrie,ein Zugriff von Außen ist nicht möglich.

Man lässt diese beiden Werte nicht auslesen weil Sie nicht schön aussehen,keiner freut sich wenn sein Speicher bei 100 Grad brutzelt oder dieGPU eine TJ von 95Grad hat. Es glaubt doch keiner hier ernsthaft das die GPU bei 400Watt gerade mal 65 Grad erreicht im Die....


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Dezember 2020)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Preisbereich 1050€ - 1270€.



Da war mein Scalperpreis, den ich für meine 3080 TUF OC gelöhnt hab, ja direkt n Schnäppchen, ich Lucker.  Keine 950€.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Kühler drehen auf wenn der Speicher zu heiß wird,die Telemetrie verwendet diesen Wert als auch.Zock mal was geschmeidiges in 5k wo hoher Speichertransfer stattfindet,da rastet dann so manches Modell aus.
> 
> Die NV Gpu´s haben auch eine Art HotSpot wie AMD,diesen verwendet aber ebenfalls nur die Telemetrie,ein Zugriff von Außen ist nicht möglich.
> 
> Man lässt diese beiden Werte nicht auslesen weil Sie nicht schön aussehen,keiner freut sich wenn sein Speicher bei 100 Grad brutzelt oder dieGPU eine TJ von 95Grad hat. Es glaubt doch keiner hier ernsthaft das die GPU bei 400Watt gerade mal 65 Grad erreicht im Die....


Kann sein ja.

Trotzdem schade, für Leute wie mich, die Versuchen jegliche temps zu optimieren. Wären diese Werte eben sehr interessant. Ich habe schon überlegt noch ein temp. Sensor unter die Backplate beim Speicher zu platzieren. 

Jedenfalls werden meine VRMs Spawas bei 480 Watt gerade mal 55 grad warm 
Den Wert gibt mir jedenfalls HW Monitor raus.


----------



## DaPopCOH (21. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> 1.) Ja, bringt dir nix, zumindest nichts über den Placeboeffekt hinaus.




ich habe auch nicht die frage gestellt, was es bringt.
ich habe lediglich eine spezifische technische frage zur befestigung von kühlern gestellt.
da du dazu offensichtlich nichts sinnvolles beitragen kannst, weiss ich nicht warum, du dich überhaupt dazu äusserst....
ich kühle meine hardware mit wasser, weil ich spaß am basteln habe und es seit jahren mein hobby ist.
daher geht es hier nicht in erster linie um "brauchen" oder preis /leistung.

P.S.: hehe, wenn ich deine posts lese denk ich mir manchmal du bist ein smurf account von Tim1974.....


----------



## pietcux (21. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Da war mein Scalperpreis, den ich für meine 3080 TUF OC gelöhnt hab, ja direkt n Schnäppchen, ich Lucker.  Keine 950€.


Ich habe meine für 879€ bekommen. Ein echtes Schnäppchen.....


----------



## Anthropos (21. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Erst mal GW zu deiner neuen Karte !





ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Danke auch für den tollen Test und die Einsichten.


Vielen Dank auch fürs Feedback!   


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Dazu halt die komplette Qualität. Viel Metall, gute Lüfter usw. .


Bin ich bei dir. Die Verarbeitungsqualität kann sich wirklich sehen lassen und wie @Gurdi sagte ist die TUF echt ein Nobrainer. Bin total begeistert. 
Beim Thema Spulenfiepen, habe ich auch die Hoffnung, dass das mit der Zeit noch weniger wird (auch wenn es mit UV schon deutlich nachgelassen hat). Dir kann doch Spulenfiepen eigentlich egal sein, wenn du deine Lüfter alle auf 100% laufen lässt oder? 
Nun bin ich aber erstmal gespannt, wie sich die Karte dann unter Wasser verhält.  Das wird noch einiges an Arbeit kosten, da erstes WaKü-System und gleich Hardtubing.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> *Backplate cooling:*
> 
> ich hab noch ein anderes thema. irgendwann im januar werd ich endlich nen waküblock für meine evga 3090 ftw3 ultra bekommen.
> hatte mir dazu noch überlegt wie ich die backplate kühle.
> ...


Ob das wirklich was bringt hängt imho vorallem von der Backplate ab. Du brauchst halt eine gute wärmeleitfähige verbindung von dem PCB zur Platte und dann noch zum H2O-Kühler.
Ich hatte das mal für eine NAVI so gelöst:
Backplate durch Kupferplatte getauscht, verbindung:
PCB -> (Wärmeleitpad auf dem ganzen PCB) -> Platte -> (Liquidmetal)  -> H2O-Kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT:
Mehr ab hier:





						AMD NAVI Laberthread
					

Wenn er Out die Temps verbessert, würde ich den so lassen da dies bewirkt das du auch in langen Sessions keine Bubbel um die GraKa hast. Als In wird er wahrscheinlich auf den ersten Blick besserer Ergebnisse liefern, aber bei langer Session evtl. sogar kontraproduktiv sein. Fakt ist, er führt...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich was bringt hängt imho vorallem von der Backplate ab. Du brauchst halt eine gute wärmeleitfähige verbindung von dem PCB zur Platte und dann noch zum H2O-Kühler.
> Ich hatte das mal für eine NAVI so gelöst:
> Backplate durch Kupferplatte getauscht, verbindung:
> PCB -> (Wärmeleitpad auf dem ganzen PCB) -> Platte -> (Liquidmetal)  -> H2O-Kühler.
> ...


Auch geil! Hast du den Kühlerblock nur mit dem liquid Metal "verklebt"? Sonst nicht befestigt? 

Naja ein WLP übers ganze pcb wirst du nicht brauchen.  WLPads bei den Spawas und Speicherblöcken sollten auch reichen. 

In der tat ist der grösste effekt der, das es im Gehäuse innern fast nicht mehr warm wird. (Habe auch ein externen MoRa) ist zumindest bei mir aich der Fall


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Kann sein ja.
> 
> Trotzdem schade, für Leute wie mich, die Versuchen jegliche temps zu optimieren. Wären diese Werte eben sehr interessant. Ich habe schon überlegt noch ein temp. Sensor unter die Backplate beim Speicher zu platzieren.
> 
> ...


Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Auch geil! Hast du den Kühlerblock nur mit dem liquid Metal "verklebt"? Sonst nicht befestigt?
> 
> Naja ein WLP übers ganze pcb wirst du nicht brauchen.  WLPads bei den Spawas und Speicherblöcken sollten auch reichen.
> 
> In der tat ist der grösste effekt der, das es im Gehäuse innern fast nicht mehr warm wird. (Habe auch ein externen MoRa) ist zumindest bei mir aich der Fall


Der H2O-Kühler ist mit Gewindeschrauben an der Kupferplatte verschraubt (Gewinde in der Kupferplatte), natürlich sind die Schrauben passend,da steht nix auf der anderen Seite über.

Bei PCB kühlung (Backplate) habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass deutlich mehr _billige_ Pads mehr bringen als wenige teure Pads.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr:





						AMD NAVI Laberthread
					

Hab gerade erstmal nachgemessen ob der Radi vom Artic LF 2 auch bei mir reinpasst, weil der ist schon ziemlich fett mit 38mm und 25mm Luffi.  Passt aber.... Ich habe 68mm vom Deckel bis zum mobo.[emoji4]    Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Eyren (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich werd mich dann mal opfern und auf die Rückseite paar Tempsensoren kleben beim Umbau.

Einfach weil mich selber interessiert wie warm es denn nun wirklich wird darunter.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei PCB kühlung (Backplate) habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass deutlich mehr _billige_ Pads mehr bringen als weinge teure Pads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das nenne ich mal wirklich eine PCB Kühlung!

Hehe. Ich habe leider keine solchen Pads zuhause xD (vielleicht dann bei der RTX 4090 )

Aber ja mir gings in erster Linie darum die VRAM zu kühlen. Und ich nutzte einfach die Pads welche da sowieso beim Kühlerblock dabei waren. 

Danke für dein Beitrag. Bin immer offen für solche Experimente. Und lasse mein Horizont gerne erweitern 


Eyren schrieb:


> Ich werd mich dann mal opfern und auf die Rückseite paar Tempsensoren kleben beim Umbau.
> 
> Einfach weil mich selber interessiert wie warm es denn nun wirklich wird darunter.


Super... bin gespannt!


----------



## OmasHighendPC (21. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hatte ja anfangs die TUF OC bestellt, war nach ner Woche auf die Strix OC Bestellung gegangen, weil ich irgendwelche Ideen hatte, die mal mit 450 Watt zu testen(3080), aber nach einer Weile dachte ich, wie selten ich das OC ausfahren würde(nur einzelne Male)und außerdem gefiel mir der Kühler der 80er TUF, sehr, sehr gut. Diese extra Speicherkühlrippen fand ich ganz nice, als Luftkühlungsfan.
> Dazu halt die komplette Qualität. Viel Metall, gute Lüfter usw. .
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich per Zufall dann eine 3080 TUF OC lieferbar ab Lager gesehen und schnell zugeschlagen(war nach meiner Bestellung sofort wieder ausverkauft).


Ging/geht mir genau gleich, ausser dass es bei mir die 3090 wurde, kurzzeitig per sofort lieferbar für € 1600.- . Eine Karte mit PT 400W+ hätte ich kaum je wirklich ausgenutzt. Ich spiele ja jetzt immer mit UV.  Da hätte dann eine Wasserkühlung (wäre meine erste gewesen) drauf müssen, da mir nichts mehr zuwider ist, als eine Karte mit hochdrehenden Lüftern leistungsmässig 'auszuquetschen'. Aber für die paar FPS mehr wäre mir der H2O-Aufwand eben auch wieder zu viel gewesen.
Das Tolle an Ampere ist ja, dass man auch mit ihr experimentieren kann, OHNE sie zu übertakten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> wenn du deine Lüfter alle auf 100% laufen lässt oder?



Da biste nich mehr auf dem neuesten Stand. 
Das war einmal. Und auch nur die Gehäuse/CPU-Lüfter, da die eh nicht schneller als 8-900, bzw. 1000(CPU) Umdrehungen schaffen, mit 100%. GPU lief normal nie 100%.

Läuft _jetzt_ *leise*.
(Und ausreichend kühl)

Hier mal die Werte in Cyberpunk 77:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthropos (21. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Läuft _jetzt_ *leise*.


Deine Ohren werden es dir danken. 

Mal was anderes:
Habt ihr mal auf den Laufstil von Lara Croft in SOTR geachtet? Findet ihr den auch so seltsam?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5CrHwlCItg:41

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also mich erinnert das irgendwie immer an _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wr9VdMbtrSI:54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (21. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Da biste nich mehr auf dem neuesten Stand.
> Das war einmal. Und auch nur die Gehäuse/CPU-Lüfter, da die eh nicht schneller als 8-900, bzw. 1000(CPU) Umdrehungen schaffen, mit 100%. GPU lief normal nie 100%.
> 
> Läuft _jetzt_ *leise*.
> ...


Fast identisch mit meinen Werten. CPU und Gehäuselüfter laufen idle um 600, bei Last um 900. Graka-Fans sind auch ähnlich wie bei Dir. D.h. idle ist der Tower silent, unter Last hört man ein unauffälliges, angenehmes Rauschen im Blätterwald.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Also mich erinnert das irgendwie immer an _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_:


Würd ich nie gucken sowas. 

btw: Weiter, weiter im Thread ! Wir können hier nicht anhalten ! Das ist Fledermausland !


----------



## deady1000 (21. Dezember 2020)

Da hat sich das Warten aber mal richtig gelohnt.
Hatte das Spiel die ganze Zeit auf dem Stapel, weil ich keine Lust auf 40-50 FPS hatte.
Jetzt isses ein easy Snack für die Hardware. 

AC:Origins, WQHD/UHD, max Preset:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Dezember 2020)

Hast _du_ ein Glück, dass du nicht nur 10 GB Speicher hast, wie ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Dezember 2020)

Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht.  
20GB weniger hätten es auch getan, lol.

Hab jetzt knapp ne Stunde auf UHD gespielt und es hat sich bei 6GB eingependelt.


----------



## Siriuz (21. Dezember 2020)

Darf hier gar nicht reinschauen. Will endlich eine 3080 haben.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hast _du_ ein Glück, dass du nicht nur 10 GB Speicher hast, wie ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich habe noch nichts gefunden was die 24gb... auch nur im Ansatz auslastet. Kennt jemand ein gutes Game dazu?


----------



## deady1000 (21. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch nichts gefunden was die 24gb... auch nur im Ansatz auslastet. Kennt jemand ein gutes Game dazu?


Sprich mal @HisN an. Der macht dir das. 

PS: Control kann in 8K mit RT knapp 19GB auslasten. DLSS ist dabei aber wohl aus, also kann man sich ja denken was das für die Framerate bedeutet. Ist halt ne Diashow.





__





						Control Tested at 8K: NVIDIA TITAN RTX Uses 18GB of VRAM
					

Control uses 18.5GB of VRAM at 8K with RTX on, requiring the TITAN RTX which costs $2500.




					www.tweaktown.com


----------



## Spinal (21. Dezember 2020)

Call of Duty BO CW nimmt sich gerne mal 23 GB, sieht aber nicht besser oder schlechter aus oder läuft besser als hätte man weniger. Es nimmt einfach nur, was es kriegen kann.
Flight Simulator 2020 nimmt sich gerne mal 13-15 GB.


----------



## Eyren (21. Dezember 2020)

Da gab es doch mal die Aussage das die niedrigen VRam Auslastungen seitens Nvidia herbeigeführt werden.

Ich greif grade echt tief aus dem Gedächtnis ohne fundierte Belege aber irgendwo spuckt bei mir rum das seit der 2xxx Reihe Nvidia hingeht und frühzeitig auslagert um mit ihren 11GB immer brav aus zukommen.

Steinigt mich nicht wenn ich falsch liege es ist spät.

Und:

Ich will endlich loslegen. Meine 3090 setzt Staub im Schlafzimmer an.


----------



## Minalion (21. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Da gab es doch mal die Aussage das die niedrigen VRam Auslastungen seitens Nvidia herbeigeführt werden.
> 
> Ich greif grade echt tief aus dem Gedächtnis ohne fundierte Belege aber irgendwo spuckt bei mir rum das seit der 2xxx Reihe Nvidia hingeht und frühzeitig auslagert um mit ihren 11GB immer brav aus zukommen.
> 
> ...


Das mag gut möglich sein, in Cyberpunk nach einigen Stunden lag die höchste Auslastung bei 9947mb niemals wirklich höher. Vermutlich sehen deswegen manche Texturen auch so bescheiden aus.. 😂 
Naja die Modder werden es richten, freue mich schon auf die ersten Textur mods.


----------



## Spinal (22. Dezember 2020)

Also ich hab in Cyberpunk schonmal eine Auslastung von über 10 GB, aber ich habe auch noch Browser mit vielen Tabs meistens offen, vermutlich nimmt sich das auch etwas.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (22. Dezember 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Die Fachredakteure können/dürfen  bemängeln was sie wollen. Die wenigsten davon werden demnächst eine
> RTX 3090 im Rechner haben.
> Ich spiel 1440p und Nvidia liefert mir für 699€ eine Karte die in 99% der Fälle schneller als eine  T-REX ist .
> Mit RT/DSSL sind es wohl 100%.
> Was ist Nvidia doch böse


Zumindest sind sie nicht in der Lage genügend Karten zu produzieren. Dazu noch mit weniger vRam als eine 1080TI. Ein Modell welches zwei Generationen zurückliegt.


----------



## deady1000 (22. Dezember 2020)

Spinal schrieb:


> Also ich hab in Cyberpunk schonmal eine Auslastung von über 10 GB, aber ich habe auch noch Browser mit vielen Tabs meistens offen, vermutlich nimmt sich das auch etwas.


Bei mir sind es in WQHD im Ultra-Preset, mit RayTracing Psycho und DLSS Quality *max 8,5GB VRAM-Belegung* (über mehrere Level gemessen) bei ca 60-65 FPS. Eine RTX3080 mit etwas OC reicht da also sowohl vom Speicher, als auch von der Leistung her für max Settings bei ca 60FPS/WQHD vollkommen aus. Ich denke genau das ist/war aber auch beabsichtigt und ich bin überzeugt man könnte noch hochauflösendere Texturen reinpatchen/modden, die dann den Speicher vollballern würden. Manches sieht schon etwas 'blurry' aus und da geht sicher noch was. Naja mal sehen was noch so alles an Mods kommt. Grundsätzlich läuft das Game mit den Ampere-Flaggschiffen aber sehr gut.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Dezember 2020)

Die Vram Belegung würde ich nicht als Ansatz nehmen, das neue CoD nimmt sich da gerne mal mehr wie 20GB raus, und trotzdem läuft es mit 8 oder 10GB problemlos.
Was bei dem Spiel auffällt dass es einige Stadtgebiete (bzw eher einige Straßen) gibt die enorm CPU hungrig sind (mit RT), und zwar wenn man schnell mit dem Auto fährt, da fällt meine GPU Auslastung kurzerhand auf 70-80% und die Framerate auf bis zu 50.
Und wenn man Toms Hardware Benchmarks trauen dürfte gibt es im Grunde keine CPU mit der sich das verhindern lässt, vielleicht ein übertakteter 5950X mit 3800 Mhz CL16 Ram, aber wohl auch nicht ganz.

Eigentlich schreit das Spiel nach Zen 4 mit DDR5 Ram.


----------



## Duvar (22. Dezember 2020)

Dlss senkt doch den vram Verbrauch soweit ich weiß. Mit paar mods ist Feierabend bei 10GB Karten denke ich mir mal, da wird sich die 3090 deutlich absetzen.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

Die interessantere Frage ist ja. Ob big Navi dann wieder aufholen würde.

Atm ziehen die Nvidia Karre ja vorallem in den höheren Auflösungen davon. Weil angeblich die Speicheranbindung bei Navi nicht hinterher kommt.

Die Frage ist jetzt was büsst mehr performance ein... eine 3080 im vram limit... oder eine big navi Karte mit zuwenig Speicherbandbreite?


----------



## McRoll (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich hätt ma ne Frage zu Stromverbräuchen:

Habe zwei Tests auf Techpowerup zu Strix und Suprim 3090 gelesen und mir ist aufgefallen dass die Suprim anscheinend extrem viel mehr säuft im Betrieb als die Strix (436 zu 335 Watt im average gaming Betrieb)








						MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Suprim X Review
					

The MSI RTX 3090 Suprim X is the company's new flagship card. It is highly overclocked, to 1860 MHz rated boost, and ticks at a power limit of 420 W. In our review, it was the quietest RTX 3090 we've ever tested, quieter than the EVGA FTW3 Ultra, almost whisper-quiet.




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						ASUS GeForce RTX 3090 STRIX OC Review
					

The ASUS GeForce RTX 3090 STRIX OC is the fastest RTX 3090 we have tested today by quite the big margin. It also has a huge power limit adjustment range that maxes out at 480 W! We hance added a whole test run at 480 W to our review to see how much extra headroom RTX 3090 Ampere has left and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Überseh ich da was oder wie kann das sein dass die MSI einfach mal 100 Watt mehr säuft bei fast gleicher Performance?


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Die interessantere Frage ist ja. Ob big Navi dann wieder aufholen würde.
> 
> Atm ziehen die Nvidia Karre ja vorallem in den höheren Auflösungen davon. Weil angeblich die Speicheranbindung bei Navi nicht hinterher kommt.
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt was büsst mehr performance ein... eine 3080 im vram limit... oder eine big navi Karte mit zuwenig Speicherbandbreite?


Wenn der Speicher ausgeht ist die Anbindung wurscht,das ist immer deutlich langsamer. Du streamst dann quasi via PCiExpress aus dem Hauptspeicher,mit 4.0 ist das noch erträglich aber immer noch grotten langsam.



deady1000 schrieb:


> WQHD im Ultra-Preset, mit RayTracing Psycho und DLSS Quality *max 8,5GB VRAM-Belegung*


Naja,bedenke, das sind dann 8,5GB in FHD!


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ligt einfach dran das die supreme von Hause sus ein höheres Power Limit eingestellt hat...

Wenn du die strix auf die 420 watt stellst dürfte sich das nicht mehr stark unterscheiden.

Meine strix läuft auf 480 watt power limit und gönnt sich diese Power meist auch beim Zocken in UHD...

Ergo alles Einstellungssache. Die Suprim kannst du ja auch auf 350 watt drosseln wenn du willst


----------



## Eyren (22. Dezember 2020)

Ohne mir jetzt den Test angeschaut zu haben ist es halt so das die letzten wenigen % meist mit enorm viel Leistungsaufnahme erkauft werden. 

Der Verbrauch steigt leider nicht synchron zur Leistung .  Daher macht es ja auch mehr Sinn seine CPU/GPU in Richtung "sweetspot" zu optimieren wo man vlt. auch mal 50-100MHz weniger als stock hat dafür enorm am Verbrauch spart.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Der H2O-Kühler ist mit Gewindeschrauben an der Kupferplatte verschraubt (Gewinde in der Kupferplatte), natürlich sind die Schrauben passend,da steht nix auf der anderen Seite über.
> 
> Bei PCB kühlung (Backplate) habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass deutlich mehr _billige_ Pads mehr bringen als wenige teure Pads.
> 
> ...


DerSticker ist genial, QC Passed  

@Eyren Daswird schon ordentlich heiß,auf der Founders hab ich es mal mit IR gemessen,85 Grad an der BP, das ist schon extrem. Also wird der Speicher da so bei 105 Grad vor sich hin brüten im Extremfall.Irgendwo da fangen dann auch dieLüfter an getriggert zu werden.


----------



## deady1000 (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja,bedenke, das sind dann 8,5GB in FHD!


Jo, das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn der Speicher ausgeht ist die Anbindung wurscht,das ist immer deutlich langsamer. Du streamst dann quasi via PCiExpress aus dem Hauptspeicher,mit 4.0 ist das noch erträglich aber immer noch grotten langsam.


War für mich der Hauptgrund für die 3090, obwohl ich diese Karte aktuell nicht voll ausnutzen kann. Kein besorgter Blick auf die Speicherbelegung, niemals. Kein Gedanke, dass dieser irgendwann knapp werden könnte. In 2 Jahren gibt's dann einen neuen Unterbau mit einem Zen 4 Zwölfkerner als Krönung und, maybe, einen 4k-Moni


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> DerSticker ist genial, QC Passed
> 
> @Eyren Daswird schon ordentlich heiß,auf der Founders hab ich es mal mit IR gemessen,85 Grad an der BP, das ist schon extrem. Also wird der Speicher da so bei 105 Grad vor sich hin brüten im Extremfall.Irgendwo da fangen dann auch dieLüfter an getriggert zu werden.


Ja ich hatte eben auch das Gefühl eier braten zu können auf der Backplate, trotz Wasserblock vorne drauf. Mit dem Ramkühler wird die backplate aber nur noch Handwarm. Kann sie zu jeder Zeit Problemlos anfassen. 
Also mein Gemüt beruhigt der Ram kühler auf der Backplate jedenfalls.

Mehr Performance habe ich dadurch aber vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte eben auch das Gefühl eier braten zu können auf der Backplate, trotz Wasserblock vorne drauf. Mit dem Ramkühler wird die backplate aber nur noch Handwarm. Kann sie zu jeder Zeit Problemlos anfassen.
> Also mein Gemüt beruhigt der Ram kühler auf der Backplate jedenfalls.
> 
> Mehr Performance habe ich dadurch aber vermutlich nicht.


Hast du es esmal gemessen? Das kühlen der Wandler bringt auf Ampere teils bis zu 20Watt ersparnis die sich der Chip dann holt.


----------



## Eyren (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich überlege momentan auch ob ich nicht noch ein paar Euro investiere und das nachbaue.

Kostet nicht die Welt und würde mein Gewissen doch sehr beruhigen.

Oder eine passive Lösung, wobei ich mir die Frage stelle ob meine 3x120mm@600rpm durch den Radiator genug Luftstrom erzeugen für einen passiven Block.



€dith sagt:

So habe jetzt mal 8x passive Kühlblöcke bestellt die ich dann auf Maß schneiden werde.  Somit wird die gesamte Backplate vollflächig mit Kühlfinnen versehen was A optisch ganz gut aussehen dürfte und B auch ausreichend Kühlung bringen sollte.

Zumal macht es mir das dann leichter die Temperaturen mit und ohne Kühlung zu ermitteln da die Kühlkörper nur mit thermoband aufgeklebt werden.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du es esmal gemessen? Das kühlen der Wandler bringt auf Ampere teils bis zu 20Watt ersparnis die sich der Chip dann holt.


Nein gemessen habe ich nichts... habe weder ein infrarot thermometer noch sonst wss zum messen... deshalb ist das rein subjektiv. Also die Backplate selbst dürfte locker 20 grad kühler sein. Aber wie die Wabdker und oder VRAM temperaturen aussehen kann ich nicht sagen, da nichts gemessen.


----------



## Eyren (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube es ging um Leistungszuwachs.

Wenn wirklich 20W mehr für den Chip übrigbleiben sollte sich das irgendwo in Leistung bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ging um Leistungszuwachs.
> 
> Wenn wirklich 20W mehr für den Chip übrigbleiben sollte sich das irgendwo in Leistung bemerkbar machen.


Das kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kein Vergleich habe. Ich hatte die Karte vorher unter Luft betrieben... wegen mangelder Gehäusedurchlüftung sogar auf 300 watt gedrosselt.

Dann habe ich auf Wasser umgebaut und die Bsckplate von anfang an so gekühlt. 

Habe nun das Power Limit auch auf 480 watt hoch gedreht. Und würde sagen etwa 15% mehr fps... verglichen zur Luftgekühlten auf 300 watt beschnittenen Variante.

Aber wie viel da die Backplate Kühlung ausmacht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## deady1000 (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Habe nun das Power Limit auch auf 480 watt hoch gedreht.


Ok, da hätte ich auch 'Angst'.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ok, da hätte ich auch 'Angst'.


Wieso... ist das was die Strix offiziell erlaubt  und für etwas kühle ich ja auch mit Wasser. 
Das FPS/Verlustleistungsverhältnis ist zwar nicht sonderlich gut...

Aber die Karte hält ihren takt schon viel Stabiler. In CP77 boostet die Karte durchgehend mit 2050+mhz.

Bei 45 bis 48 grad (chiptemperatur)

Mir gefällts


----------



## DaPopCOH (22. Dezember 2020)

@Richu006 
maaaaaaaaannnnn, ich will endlich anfangen zu bauen. ich hoff mein kühler kommt schon anfang januar, wenn ich noch urlaub hab.
mal sehen ob ich 2 ramkühler auf die backplate bekomme.  ich werds erstmal damit testen https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06Y64H26X/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

und wenns so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle, werd ich mal in die werkstatt gehen bei mir in der firma zwecks verschraubung usw.
werd dann anschließend auch das 480 watt bios flashen und mal sehen was so geht.für irgendwas muss der mora ja gut sein  

@deady1000 : weichei......


----------



## Eyren (22. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir sollte theoretisch morgen alles eintreffen. 

Muss dann nur der Familie irgendwie erklären das Weihnachten unnötig ist und ich den Tisch für meinen PC Umbau benötige und da kein Platz für das Festtagsessen ist.

Dann kommt auch noch der Lockdown dazu somit kann ich meine Familie nicht einmal zur Dönerbude schicken damit ich ruhe habe...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> In CP77 boostet die Karte durchgehend *mit 2050+mhz*.
> 
> Bei *45 bis 48 grad* (chiptemperatur)


Das is *echt gut*.

Ich experimentier' auch gerade etwas mit "mehr Power" Einstellungen, nachdem ich meine Kiste nun leise habe.
Die Temps kommen da natürlich höher, bei um 700 Umdrehungen CPU/Case Lüfter und 1500-1600 Umdrehungen GPU Lüfter(sehr leise alles). Case natürlich geschlossen.

Wollte auch mal die 2GHz sehen in CP77.

Natürlich bei mir immer alle (wichtigen ab erweitert) Optionen maxed out in WQHD(1440p DLSS Performacne).
Auch RT alle 3 an und Psycho.
Rest Optionen runter ab "erweitert" auch _*alle*_ rechts/maxed, inkl. Psycho.

Hab mal etwas mehr Saft gegeben  :



Spoiler



Einfach mal n bisschen rumgecruised 
Warum ohne RT, wenn auch alles maxed inkl. RT geht ?  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ok. Strom sparend is das dann nicht mehr.
Vor allem wo ich bei _locker 120 Watt weniger(um 175Watt) nur um die 10-15 fps weniger_ habe.


edit: bei mir natürlich wie immer alles rein luft gekühlt(neuerdings dennoch sehr leise) und Speicherverbrauch war so zwischen 4,5GB und 7 GB. Alles maxed(ab "erweitert" runter. Motion blur usw. darüber aus) inkl. alle 3 RT Optionen an(Psycho).


----------



## DaPopCOH (22. Dezember 2020)

@Richu006 

welchen kühler hast du eigentlich?


----------



## Spinal (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Die interessantere Frage ist ja. Ob big Navi dann wieder aufholen würde.
> 
> Atm ziehen die Nvidia Karre ja vorallem in den höheren Auflösungen davon. Weil angeblich die Speicheranbindung bei Navi nicht hinterher kommt.
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt was büsst mehr performance ein... eine 3080 im vram limit... oder eine big navi Karte mit zuwenig Speicherbandbreite?


Also ich hatte eigentlich im Kopf mehrfach gelesen zu haben, dass die Bandbreite kein Problem sei.
Und persönlich könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass die reine Rechenleistung der Ampere Karten dort einfach auch durchschlägt.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kein Vergleich habe. Ich hatte die Karte vorher unter Luft betrieben... wegen mangelder Gehäusedurchlüftung sogar auf 300 watt gedrosselt.
> 
> Dann habe ich auf Wasser umgebaut und die Bsckplate von anfang an so gekühlt.
> 
> ...


Schade das wäre wirklich mal interessant gewesen,wobei du eine ASUS Platine hast,die laufen generell schon sehr effizent. Auf einer Referenzplatine wäre so ein experiment mal interessant.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> @Richu006
> 
> welchen kühler hast du eigentlich?


Einerseits steht ein EKWB Block für die 3090 strix in meiner Vitrine  (der kühlt allerdings nicht wahnsinnig xD)

Verbaut habe ich dann den Kühlerblock von Alphacool.

Ich habe 3 Monate auf den ekwb block gewartet... irgendwann habe ich dann noch bei Alphacool bestellt.
Dachte uch storniere dann einen sobald der eine Block kommt.
Und habe es dann tatsächlich geschafft, das der ekwb Block und der Alphacool Block haargenau am gleichen Tag gelifert wurden :p

Dann habe ich beide blöcke angeschaut und mich dann optisch (aber auch weil einige über lautes Spulenfiepen beim ekwb Block geklagt haben) für den Alphacool Block entschieden.








						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3090/3080 ROG Strix mit Backplate
					

Der Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-N RTX 3080/3090 vereint Style mit Performance und eine umfangreiche Digital RGB Beleuchtung. Die Erfahrung von über 17 Jahren sind in diesen Grafikkarten-Wasserkühler eingeflossen und stellen den...




					www.alphacool.com


----------



## deady1000 (22. Dezember 2020)

Lol ich hab gerade von NBB ne Mail mit nem Aktionscode für das neue Call of Duty bekommen und wusste einfach mal gar nicht, dass man das Spiel gratis dazu bekommt.   Danke, einfach mal mitgenommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samma, kostet das auf Konsolen ohne Scheiß 85€?!
Ticken die noch richtig?






						Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War PS5 - PlayStation 5 : Amazon.de: Games
					

Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War PS5 - PlayStation 5 : Amazon.de: Games



					www.amazon.de
				









						Call of Duty®: Black Ops Cold War (PS4) (Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch, Italienisch, Spanisch): Amazon.de: Games
					

Call of Duty®: Black Ops Cold War (PS4) (Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch, Italienisch, Spanisch) - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Lol ich hab gerade von NBB ne Mail mit nem Aktionscode für das neue Call of Duty


Ja ich bekam letztens such ein code für 1 Jahr geforce now... zu meiner 3090

Als bräuchte man noch geforce now, wenn man sich eine 3090 kauft? XD


----------



## deady1000 (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Als bräuchte man noch geforce now, wenn man sich eine 3090 kauft? XD


Jo, das hatte ich im September schon mit der RTX3080 abgeschnorrt. ^^ Hab das auch mit meinem Laptop mit HITMAN2 getestet (i7 und GTX970M), war aber übelst enttäuscht. Deutlicher Input-Lag, deutliche Kompressionsartefakte, nur FullHD und stellenweise krasse Ruckler und das bei einer 100Mbit-Leitung mit Gbit-LAN. Also das kann man vielleicht mal machen, wenn man komplett lost ist, aber einen PC ersetzt das mal überhaupt nicht. GeForce Now unterstützt sogar CS:GO, aber ich weiß echt nicht wie verzweifelt man sein muss CS:GO damit zu streamen. Da kannste besser alles auf Low stellen und es mit der integrierten CPU-Grafikeinheit spielen.  

Ne ne... Gamestreaming ist nix bei unserem Netz in Deutschland.
Und ich hatte auch nicht gewusst, dass man die Spiele trotz GeForce Now Abo, was ja schon nicht billig ist, trotzdem noch zum Vollpreis zB bei Steam kaufen muss. Gut... war auch naiv, aber ich dachte das wäre da alles mit drin. 

Aber grundsätzlich ist es cool, dass man irgendwo hingehen kann, dort GeForce Now installiert und sofort zocken könnte. Die Technik ist aber noch nicht so weit, zum Glück. Kann mich mit dem Gedanken von Cloud-Gaming mal so gar nicht anfreunden. Gerade wenn wir jetzt auf UHD/144Hz zusteuern - da sieht halt FHD/60Hz/Kompression schon echt mies aus.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Wieso... ist das was die Strix offiziell erlaubt  und für etwas kühle ich ja auch mit Wasser.
> Das FPS/Verlustleistungsverhältnis ist zwar nicht sonderlich gut...
> 
> Aber die Karte hält ihren takt schon viel Stabiler. In CP77 boostet die Karte durchgehend mit 2050+mhz.
> ...


Hast du nicht gesagt du hättest 15% Leistungszuwachs durch dein Power-Limit-Crank-Up?

Wie soll das denn gehen bei nur 10% Taktvorteil gegenüber herkömmlichen UV/OCs von, ich sage mal, 0,825V und 1860MHz?

2050 MHz /1860 MHz *100 = 110,2%
480W / 300W * 100= 160%

60% mehr Stromverbrauch für 10% mehr Takt.
Wie willste da auf 15% mehr FPS kommen?
Verstehe ich nicht.

Für +15% müsste deine Karte schon mindestens auf 2150 MHz, bzw eher noch höher, takten.
Denke bei 2250MHz wären +15% realistisch, weil's sicher nicht 100% skaliert.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Habe nun das Power Limit auch auf 480 watt hoch gedreht. Und würde sagen etwa 15% mehr fps... verglichen zur Luftgekühlten auf 300 watt beschnittenen Variante.


Bisschen beschönt?


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht gesagt du hättest 15% Leistungszuwachs durch dein Power-Limit-Crank-Up?
> 
> Wie soll das denn gehen bei nur 10% Taktvorteil gegenüber herkömmlichen UV/OCs von, ich sage mal, 0,825V und 1860MHz?
> 
> ...



Die Karte war vorher 80+ grad heiss... hat ständig gedrosselt. Entweder wegen temp limit. Oder wegen Power limit (nur 300 watt)

Die 15% ergeben sich aus dem Gesammtumbau. 

Wasserkühler+ Mora anschliessen+ 100mhz core übertaktung+ Power Limit anheben auf 480 watt.

Es ist also nicht nur Power Target 300 watt vs 480 watt. 
Es kommt eine Übertaktung hinzu und nur noch halb so hohe temperaturen.

Der Takt war vorher eher um 1650mhz 

Und ist nun so bei 2050mhz...

Taktmässig ists also eher eine Steigerung von 20 bis 25%...

Leistubgsmässig würde ich aber eben eher von 15% sprechen. 

Da Leistung und takt nicht 100% skalieren

MEIN Gehäuse war nicht vorgesehen für eine Liftgekühlte GPU.... die bekam viel zu wenig kühle Luft ab!


----------



## deady1000 (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Der Takt war vorher eher um 1650mhz


Achso lol, was war denn das für ne Karte bitte. 
Meine FE macht ohne irgendwelche Umbauten bei 0,850V die 1930MHz bei 70°C in Cyberpunk bei 300-320W.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

Es war eine auf 300 watt beschnittene Heiss laufende 3090 strix xD

Schalte bei dir mal die komplette Gehäuselüftung aus.... und schau was passiert... etwa so kannst du dir das vorstellen bei mir.

Abgesehen davon die 480 watt bringen nicht zwingend mehr takt als @ stock.
Aber der takt wird viel stabiler gehalten. Wenn ich das Power limit auf stock setze dann taktet die karte ja in einigen szenarien immer noch auf 2000 mhz. Aber der takt springt dann ständig etwas rauf/runter....

Gehe ich dann auf 480 watt..
 Hält sie (fast) durchgehend die höchste Boost stufe und springt nicht ständig hoch und runter.


----------



## deady1000 (22. Dezember 2020)

Hast du eigentlich auch versucht die Spannung zu optimieren (Curve angepasst?) oder hast du einfach alles nach rechts gekloppt? Ich finde 480W für 2050MHz recht viel ehrlich gesagt.  Dachte das ginge auch mit weit weniger.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich auch versucht die Spannung zu optimieren (Curve angepasst?) oder hast du einfach alles nach rechts gekloppt? Ich finde 480W für 2050MHz recht viel ehrlich gesagt.  Dachte das ginge auch mit weit weniger.


Ich kloppe alles nach rechts... ich mags gerne Stabil 

Nee du kannst nicht takt und Verlustleistung in relation setzen. Wie viel strom gebraucht wird hängt stark von der Anwendung ab.

In einigen Anwendungen gehen auch 2200mhz.. aber lange nicht überall.

Die Spannungskurve habe ich nicht angepasst. Sehe kein Grund dazu.

Meine temps sind ok. Meine taktratten sind ok...

"Never touch a running system"

Mich interessiert der Stromverbrauch nicht... ich gehe lieber auf maximale Leistung.

Aber ich weis das viele hier gerne auf wenig Stromverbrsuch etc optimieren... kann man ja machen.
Aber wenn ich für 200 watt verbrauch 1 fps mehr kriegen würde, dann würde ich mich für dieses 1 frame mehr entscheiden auch wenn der Wirkungsgrad dabei grotten schlecht wird.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wieso... ist das was die Strix offiziell erlaubt  und für etwas kühle ich ja auch mit Wasser.
> Das FPS/Verlustleistungsverhältnis ist zwar nicht sonderlich gut...
> 
> Aber die Karte hält ihren takt schon viel Stabiler. In CP77 boostet die Karte durchgehend mit 2050+mhz.
> ...


in CP2077 schafft meine 'Luft-TUF' 3090  OC  auch einen beachtlich hohen Boost, im Schnitt um 2025-2055, und fällt nur selten mal knapp unter 2000, bei PT 107% (370W) und Coreclock +140 (Memory +500), Temp ist max. 69°, Lüfter bei 75%. Der FPS Zugewinn scheint mir hier aber zu wenig, sodass ich dieses Game standardmässig mit UV 1800MHz 0.806V spiele.


----------



## DaPopCOH (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Einerseits steht ein EKWB Block für die 3090 strix in meiner Vitrine  (der kühlt allerdings nicht wahnsinnig xD)
> 
> Verbaut habe ich dann den Kühlerblock von Alphacool.
> 
> [/URL]


 den ekwb hast du aber nich getestet oder? ich schwanke grade noch zwischen  ekwb und watercool.
bei alphacool hab ich schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. bei meiner 2080ti hat  schlicht und ergreifend die passform nicht richtig gepasst.


----------



## Eivor (22. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich kloppe alles nach rechts... ich mags gerne Stabil
> 
> Nee du kannst nicht takt und Verlustleistung in relation setzen. Wie viel strom gebraucht wird hängt stark von der Anwendung ab.
> 
> ...


wer kennt sie nicht diese ratten


----------



## Richu006 (22. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> den ekwb hast du aber nich getestet oder? ich schwanke grade noch zwischen  ekwb und watercool.
> bei alphacool hab ich schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. bei meiner 2080ti hat  schlicht und ergreifend die passform nicht richtig gepasst.


Nee der ekwb block hat noch nie Wasser gesehen...

Aber der Alphacool Block passt Wunderbar.
Jetzt habt ihr mich doch dazu gebracht die Kurve etwas zu optimieren....

Bin jetzt bei 2050mhz und 0.925v... gänge evtl. Noch mehr aber habe nur kurz gestestet. Spart jetzt schon etwas strom... wobei die 2ghz grenze schon bisschen spannung braucht.


----------



## Duvar (22. Dezember 2020)

Mach doch mehrere Profile, kannst dann je nach Game switchen.

1. Profil mit 0.8V für Ultra Low Verbrauch und 30°C max^^
2. Profil mit 0.85V und Balanced OC
3. Profil mit 0.9V und 2GHz+
4. Profil mit max OC


----------



## Eivor (22. Dezember 2020)

So ein Blödsinn wie umständlich ist denn das


----------



## Duvar (22. Dezember 2020)

Wieso macht richtig fun zu sehen was die Karte wirklich taugt, ab wann sie anfängt richtig zu schlucken wo ihr sweetspot ist usw usf. Bei billig Games brauchste keine 450W verballern, da reicht dann auch ein 170W Profil aus.


----------



## Eivor (22. Dezember 2020)

wenn juckt das werde nicht wegen allen 20 mwatt schritten extra den burner 5 mal am tag öffnen lächerlich kauf dir ne 1050 ti und fertig. scheiss auf die 50 e strom im jahr wtf


----------



## Eyren (22. Dezember 2020)

Na da hat aber jemand den Durchblick. 

Genau Duvar! Kauf dir ne 1050ti und dann kannst du Strom sparen!  

Ich mein wer verdammt nochmal kommt denn auf die Idee in einem Enthusiasten Forum seine Karte zu optimieren?

Als nächstes kommt hier noch jemand und behauptet mein Tera-3000€-Gaming PC vom Otto-Katalog wäre nicht das Highend Monster wie es beworben wird.

Oder noch schlimmer jemand hier fängt an sein System zu überwachen.

Als nächstes geht es soweit das wir uns über Hardware informieren statt jährlich die neuen Intel und Nvidia Produkte zu kaufen.

Wirklich da fällt mir nur LOL rofl wtf zu ein ...... und ganz viele Ausrufezeichen!


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> wenn juckt das werde nicht wegen allen 20 mwatt schritten extra den burner 5 mal am tag öffnen lächerlich kauf dir ne 1050 ti und fertig. scheiss auf die 50 e strom im jahr wtf


Ich hab immer Profile, mindestens Balanced und High OC, meist noch ein MaxUV.
Mit AMD kann man die auch ingame on the fly wechseln.


----------



## Eivor (22. Dezember 2020)

Kann man mit dem afterburner auch. Nur das wenn man bei amd von max oc auf undervoling wechsel der Pc abkackt. nen gamer interessiert das aber nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wieso macht richtig fun zu sehen was die Karte wirklich taugt, ab wann sie anfängt richtig zu schlucken wo ihr sweetspot ist usw usf. Bei billig Games brauchste keine 450W verballern, da reicht dann auch ein 170W Profil aus.


Yep. Seh ich auch so.




Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab immer Profile, mindestens Balanced und High OC, meist noch ein MaxUV.
> Mit AMD kann man die auch ingame on the fly wechseln.



Hab auch ein UV Profil, ein mittleres und ein "mehr Power" Profil.

Und mit Intel kann ich auch im Spiel wechseln, ohne es zu beenden. Einfach raustabben, Profil wechseln, wieder rein, weiter zocken.  Geht bei CP77 jedenfalls.
Bei CP brauch ich noch nicht mal wieder auf Vollbild zu wechseln, im Gegensatz zu RDR2 jedes mal, wenn ich raustabbe. 

Ich finde jedenfalls auch wie Duvar, dass es echt Spaß macht zu sehen, mit wie wenig Saft man noch flüssig zocken kann und dann entsprechend verschiedene Profile speichern.
Is doch nur n Klick auf's Profil. Nicht zu umständlich.


Ach ... *mir fällt gerade ein, da gibt's doch auch Hotkeys für, zum Profil wechseln*.  Muss ich mal gleich checken.
Dann brauch ich nicht mal raustabben(hätt' ich auch mal eher dran denken können.  ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eyren schrieb:


> Als nächstes geht es soweit das wir uns über Hardware informieren statt jährlich die neuen Intel und Nvidia Produkte zu kaufen.


Der war nich schlecht.  


Eyren schrieb:


> Dann kommt auch noch der Lockdown dazu somit kann ich meine Familie nicht einmal zur Dönerbude schicken damit ich ruhe habe...


Bei uns gibt's "Döner to go".  Ich liebe meine Döner-Bude !


----------



## Duvar (22. Dezember 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> wenn juckt das werde nicht wegen allen 20 mwatt schritten extra den burner 5 mal am tag öffnen lächerlich kauf dir ne 1050 ti und fertig. scheiss auf die 50 e strom im jahr wtf


Ich nutze seit langem  eine GT 730, was meinst du wie derbe ich spare?^^
Er hat recht, wie konnte ich auch nur dran denken bzw von jmd erwarten, dass er den Burner ggf paar mal am Tag öffnet^^ Ach und na klar, der PC kackt ab wenn man von max OC auf UV wechselt (bei AMD)....


----------



## pietcux (22. Dezember 2020)

Übrigens der Crysis Remaster hat ein recht ordentliches Update erhalten, läuft recht nice und hat den fehlenden Level erhalten. Noch 5 Patches und das Ding ist fertig...


----------



## Anthropos (22. Dezember 2020)

@pietcux
Danke für die Info. 
Hab mir das Game vorgestern für 7,99  auf EpicGames geschossen, aber noch nicht angezockt. Sobald ich nicht mehr von PC-Teilen umzingelt bin, die ihren Weg noch in ins Case finden müssen, werde ich das nachholen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (22. Dezember 2020)

Gab's n DX12 update ? 
Oder hängt's immer noch so derbe an der CPU ?


pietcux schrieb:


> Noch 5 Patches und das Ding ist fertig...


Mal schaun. 

Für mich sieht das leider eher nach "Resteverwertung" aus. Nochmal rausholen, was geht(kohletechnisch).


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mach doch mehrere Profile, kannst dann je nach Game switchen.
> 
> 1. Profil mit 0.8V für Ultra Low Verbrauch und 30°C max^^
> 2. Profil mit 0.85V und Balanced OC
> ...


Ist mir auch zu umständlich...

Naja bin noch unsicher ob die vernunft sigt oder nicht...

0.9v 2ghz+ ist leider nicht stable.
0.95v bei 2ghz war dann bis jetzt bei allen tests stabil.  Aber ich gebe gerne noch etwas Reserve.
Nun könnte die vernunft siegen und ich würde bei 0.9v bisschen unter 2ghz gehen.
Aber die 2ghz+ sehen einfach so schön aus.  XD


----------



## deady1000 (23. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich kloppe alles nach rechts... ich mags gerne Stabil
> Mich interessiert der Stromverbrauch nicht... ich gehe lieber auf maximale Leistung.
> Aber wenn ich für 200 watt verbrauch 1 fps mehr kriegen würde, dann würde ich mich für dieses 1 frame mehr entscheiden auch wenn der Wirkungsgrad dabei grotten schlecht wird.


Jetzt wird mir einiges klar.
Kein Wunder, dass deine GPU 480W säuft und heiß wird wie bescheuert.


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mir einiges klar.
> Kein Wunder, dass deine GPU 480W säuft und heiß wird wie bescheuert.


Wieso heiss? Unter wasser wird sie noch maximal 45 grad (Im Moment)

Ja also ich kaufe mir nicht eine Strix, damit ich die dann im "sweetspot" bei 1.8 bis 1.9 ghz betreibe. Wenn ich das möchte, dann hätte ich auch jede x belibige andere Karte kaufen können.

Der "Vorteil" der strix ergibt sich nun mal aus dem höheren Power Limit von 480 Watt... und das will ich auch nutzen.

Klar ich könnte ja trotzdem undervolten und schauen was ich mit 480 watt undervoltet rausholen kann. 
(Habe ich gestern auch geschaut) aber es war zimlich ernüchternd... ab über 2ghz. Benötigt die Karte relativ viel V core. Um überall Stabil zu laufen da springt nicht mehr so viel raus.

Wie gesagt jedem das seine


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

480 lächerlich modde das Teil dann geht noch einiges mehr dann schaffst du auch 2,15-2.2ghz in einem division 2 .


----------



## OmasHighendPC (23. Dezember 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> 480 lächerlich modde das Teil dann geht noch einiges mehr dann schaffst du auch 2,15-2.2ghz in einem division 2 .


einfach nur bescheuert


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> einfach nur bescheuert


Warum wenn wer will zieht da Teil halt 600 Watt na und?  Meine geht nur bis 370 watt Standard.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (23. Dezember 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Warum wenn wer will zieht da Teil halt 600 Watt na und?  Meine geht nur bis 370 watt Standard.


macht v.a. jetzt im Winter Sinn, weil man dann die Heizung abstellen kann


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit langem  eine GT 730, was meinst du wie derbe ich spare?^^
> Er hat recht, wie konnte ich auch nur dran denken bzw von jmd erwarten, dass er den Burner ggf paar mal am Tag öffnet^^ Ach und na klar, der PC kackt ab wenn man von max OC auf UV wechselt (bei AMD)....


Ich meine es bringt nichts wenn man sich eine high end gpu kauft um diese dann 10-15% langsamer zu machen nur wegen dem strom dann kannst du auch eine 3070 kaufen.

Ja das sind meine erfahrungen wenn man das on the fly ändert bei amd stürzt es ab bei nvidia nicht.


OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> macht v.a. jetzt im Winter Sinn, weil man dann die Heizung abstellen kann


Mir 2.2 ghz fetzt das Teil sicher gut weg von den Standard 1800-1900 in sehr fordernden spielen.


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> 480 lächerlich modde das Teil dann geht noch einiges mehr dann schaffst du auch 2,15-2.2ghz in einem division 2 .


Ja ich weis... "frame chasers" hat seine strix ja "triple" shunt gemodet... 
Das Ding zieht bis 800 Watt.

Und ja hab ich mir such schon überlegt 

Aber mein 850 watt netzteil dürfte knapp werden, wenn die gpu Alleine 800 Watt zieht


----------



## OmasHighendPC (23. Dezember 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Ich meine es bringt nichts wenn man sich eine high end gpu kauft um diese dann 10-15% langsamer zu machen nur wegen dem strom dann kannst du auch eine 3070 kaufen.


Ich mach's nicht wegen dem Strom, sondern weil ich die Komponenten schone und dazu noch weniger Lärm habe bei vielleicht 0-5% (10-15% sind es sicher nicht) weniger Leistung gegenüber Stock Einstellung.


----------



## KaterTom (23. Dezember 2020)

Also bei allem verständlichem Enthusiasmus, aber wollt ihr jetzt einen Wettbewerb starten wer seine teure Hardware als erster schrottet?


----------



## OmasHighendPC (23. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ja ich weis... "frame chasers" hat seine strix ja "triple" shunt gemodet...
> Das Ding zieht bis 800 Watt.
> 
> Und ja hab ich mir such schon überlegt
> ...


Sowas würd mich höchstens reizen, wenn ich dann bei gewissen Benches eine Top-Platzierung anstreben könnte, aber da müsste man ja das ganze Setting überarbeiten, mit Stickstoffkühlung und so.


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Sowas würd mich höchstens reizen, wenn ich dann bei gewissen Benches eine Top-Platzierung anstreben könnte, aber da müsste man ja das ganze Setting überarbeiten, mit Stickstoffkühlung und so.


Also "frame chasers" kühlt die 800 Watt mit Wasser weg.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srPXcaH0zNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (23. Dezember 2020)

Na sowohl bei OC als auch beim UV sollte man halt für sich selber entscheiden was sinnvoll ist.

Ich würde auch nicht auf 15% Leistung verzichten für 50W ersparnis. 

Ich würde aber auch nicht für 5% Leistung 400W mehr durch jagen. 

UV macht halt durchaus Sinn. Meine VII will Stock für 1800Mhz satte 1131mV.

Händisch mit UV für die gleichen 1800Mhz nur 981mV.

Resultiert unter Luft in deutlich angenehmerer Lüfterkurve etc. ohne Leistungsverlust.  Im Gegenteil unter Luft wird der takt stabiler gehalten was in mehr Leistung belohnt wird.

Und anders wird es bei Nvidia auch nicht sein. Kann ich da 50mV ohne Leistungsverlust einsparen dann macht das durchaus Sinn unabhängig von Strom sparen und Umweltgedanken.

Wo ich Eivor aber halt auch recht gebe das es sehr seltsam anmutet wenn man eine 2000€ Karte so runter taktet das eine 500€ GPU gleich zieht.
€dith sagt: 

Hab das Video nur überflogen aber zwischen 3-10fps im sowieso 3 stelligen Bereich für 400W mehr?

Jop das lohnt sich


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Ich mach's nicht wegen dem Strom, sondern weil ich die Komponenten schone und dazu noch weniger Lärm habe bei vielleicht 0-5% (10-15% sind es sicher nicht) weniger Leistung gegenüber Stock Einstellung.


Schonen? Gibt es dafür einen Beweis das eine undervoltete Karte länger hält? Stock ist in der Spezifikation das schont genug. Die chips können viel mehr ab als sie Stock liefern. Wenn die Leute schon panik bekommen wenn man mal 70 grad sieht kann solche leute nicht ab. es sind 10-15% wenn man soweit runter geht wie hier schon oft gezeigt zu richus karte sogar 20%.  Du könntest den Chip bei 100 Grad laufen lassen was der vram ohnehin macht bei gddr6x und es würde gar nichts passieren.

Das ist keine blume.

Vergleich nicht sie Strompreise von Deustchland mit die in den Usa da sind auch 800 watt nicht viel. aber dafür können wir ja nichts.  wir zahlen mit 300 watt mehr als er bei den 800 watt. Unter wasser ist das wenig Energie zum kühlen. Luft dürfte interessant sein 6 slot karte. Unter wasser ist ampere auch viel sparsamer in relation.

mit umwelt soll mir keiner kommen beim pc zocken, kauft einen gescheit sparsamen kühlschrank/waschmaschine usw das bringt viel mehr.


Eyren schrieb:


> Na sowohl bei OC als auch beim UV sollte man halt für sich selber entscheiden was sinnvoll ist.
> 
> Ich würde auch nicht auf 15% Leistung verzichten für 50W ersparnis.
> 
> ...


deine karte braucht 981mv für nur 1800mhz? meine macht 1830 mit 800mv Stabil. was eins cheiss chip du erwischt hast damn son


----------



## OmasHighendPC (23. Dezember 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Schonen? Gibt es dafür einen Beweis das eine undervoltete Karte länger hält? Stock ist in der Spezifikation das schont genug. Die chips können viel mehr ab als sie Stock liefern.


Den Chip mein ich auch nicht. Ich meine das ganze System: Spawas, VRAM, M2-SSD, Chipsatz ... Der ganze Tower wird bei Luftkühlung wärmer, wenn die Grafikkarte 100-200W mehr zieht.
Angst hab ich schon gar nicht, kaufe mir auch gern wieder mal was Neues.  Aber wenn ich bei praktisch gleicher Leistung deutlich weniger Wärme produziere finde ich das durchaus sinnvoll. Im Übrigen hat Eyren gleich oben ziemlich genau geschrieben, was ich meine. Mit gutem UV verlierst Du kaum Leistung, manchmal bist Du sogar schneller unterwegs als Stock.


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Ja die 800 watt... sind von der Mehrleistung her schon etwas übertrieben.

Ich finde einfach die 2ghz so eine schöne zahl... ob ich dazu 300 odrr 450 watt benötige ist mir zimlich schnuppe.

Und auch wenn 2ghz zu 1.9 am Ende vielleich nur 1-3 fps ausmachen... ich will die 2ghz trotzdem haben.  

Aber ob ich dann 2010mhz habe oder 2050 ist mir egal... vorne muss ne 2 stehen und das in jedem Szenario... und Stabil, dann bin ich happy.


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

Solange man nichts verliert an Leistung passt es eh 
Wäre cool zu wissen wie weit Ampere kommen würde ohne Rt Einheiten also der ganze DIE nur für Raster Leistung so wie es AMD gemacht hat. junge junge. Da hatte amd ja glück das nvidia rt eingeführt hat sonst wären wir nochmal 30% schneller man wäre das geil das wäre schon 4k tauglich vom feinsten. Das auch noch auf 5nm also auch 2.5 ghz mit dieser Architektur.

Obwohl diese Karten eh schon pervers schnell sind wenn ich mir meine Steam Games geb über 200 fps in 1440p teilweise denke ich mir einfach krank, da wo meine 5700xt red devil nicht mal 70 schaffte.


----------



## Duvar (23. Dezember 2020)

Gibts doch net ey, den Mediamarkt Drop von 60 TUF OC 3080 Karten verpasst, ich dreh am RAD!


----------



## pietcux (23. Dezember 2020)

Hast du nirgens ne Bestellung offen? So wird das bis Ostern nix.


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen, 
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich hab ein merwürdiges problem. Meine grafikkarte (asus tuf gaming RTX 3070) taktet quasi nicht mehr über 210Mhz( bis gestern abend teilweise bis 1995Mhz in spielen wie APEX Legends) nach ewigem rumprobieren etc ist mir mittels FurMarkund GPU Z aufgefallen, dass das eventuell mit der leistungsaufnahme zu tun hat(s. anhänge) die ist extrem "merwürdig" verteilt. Mein Rig. 
Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen.
CPU: Intel i7 8700
GPU: Asus Tuf Gaming RTX 3070
MB: MSI z370 Gaming M5
PSU: Seasonic focus PX750W


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

Installier die Treiber mal komplett neu und sauber


----------



## pietcux (23. Dezember 2020)

Ist schon merkwürdig, wenn die GPU bei 210Mhz 346 Watt verbraucht. Was sagt denn der Afterburner? Btw, was ist ingame los läuft das Game noch? Fps?


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. ich habe die treiber komplett mit ddu entfernt und neuinstalliert.
Ingame äußert es sich dahingehend, dass die fps auf ca. 20-30fps sinken(normalerweise 144+fps)
ich habe gerade meine alte GTX 970 angeschlossen um auszuschließen, dass die PSU einen Defekt hat. Die 970er läuft extrem stabil, mit annähernd symetrischer Belastung der Leistungsaufnahmen.
damit kann man es wohl auf die RTX 3070 eingrenzen. kann ich noch etwas tun?


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Hast du nirgens ne Bestellung offen? So wird das bis Ostern nix.


Di meinst sicher bis Weihnachten....


2022


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Einfach auf die nächste Generation warten, die ist dann vielleicht verfügbar.

Btw, bin beeindruckt das unser Dauerspammer seine alten Account wieder aktiviert und nicht wieder neue macht.
Oh und schon über 260 Beiträge, das muss ein neuer Rekord sein.


----------



## Eyren (23. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Di meinst sicher bis Weihnachten....
> 
> 
> 2022


Bei mir wird es auch Weihnachten 2022....

Sämtliche Lieferungen sind geplatzt, alles wird in irgendwelche Paketzentren gebracht. Sehr gut das ich 18€ UPS expresslieferung bezahlt habe damit nix ankommt.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einfach auf die nächste Generation warten, die ist dann vielleicht verfügbar.
> 
> Btw, bin beeindruckt das unser Dauerspammer seine alten Account wieder aktiviert und nicht wieder neue macht.
> Oh und schon über 260 Beiträge, das muss ein neuer Rekord sein.


Ja man erkennt Ihn sofort, egal wie er sich nennt oder welches erfunden Bild er sich rein packt....


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

Kann da Saturn/Media Markt empfehlen musste zwar auch 3 Wochen warten aber relativ vernünftiger Preis und man bekommt die Ware fix. Gigabyte Vision am 27.11 bestellt am 21.12 erhalten.


----------



## Eyren (23. Dezember 2020)

Die haben nur leider kein 1200W Netzteil, Hardtubes, Mo-Ra, WaKü-Block und passiv Kühlblöcke im Sortiment. 

Aber nun gut vlt. klappt es zwischen den Feiertagen das ich noch basteln darf.


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ist schon merkwürdig, wenn die GPU bei 210Mhz 346 Watt verbraucht. Was sagt denn der Afterburner? Btw, was ist ingame los läuft das Game noch? Fps?


fällt dir oder jemand anderem noch etwas ein?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Dezember 2020)

Stell mal alle Profile auf Höchstleistung.


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

Kannst du die Karte in einem anderen Pc ausprobieren ob das Problem dort auch auftritt?


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Stell mal alle Profile auf Höchstleistung.


Welche profile genau meinst du?


Eivor schrieb:


> Kannst du die Karte in einem anderen Pc ausprobieren ob das Problem dort auch auftritt?


Ich hab leider nur einen PC. dass schließt isch deswegen leider aus.


----------



## deady1000 (23. Dezember 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Einfach auf die nächste Generation warten, die ist dann vielleicht verfügbar.


Es gibt kein zurück mehr. Günstige und verfügbare Karten wird es oberhalb der Mittelklasse nicht mehr geben. Die Leute haben sich daran gewöhnt. Ich denke das bleibt  jetzt erstmal so lange so, bis Nvidia wie Intel getötet wird. Aber wann das passiert... keine Ahnung. Rechne aber stark damit, dass die Next-Gen noch teurer wird und auch nicht besser verfügbar, denn eines will Nvidia definitv nicht: Dass sich die GTX1080Ti wiederholt und die Leute für 4 Jahre zufrieden sind und nur relativ wenig Geld auf die Zeit ausgegeben haben. Darum gibt‘s nur die beschnittenen Modelle günstig und alles bessere ist entweder sauteuer oder nicht verfügbar.

Vielleicht will NV auch die Kunden in die Abos von GeforceNow treiben. Wer weiß.


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

wer hat den intel getötet? gehts dir schon noch gut?


----------



## deady1000 (23. Dezember 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> wer hat den intel getötet? gehts dir schon noch gut?


Wer wohl. Intel ist seit Zen3 komplett RIP.


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

ahha klar ignore. gut das intel nicht nur durch desktop cpus geld macht nicht wahr. gut das intel und zen 3 ziemlich gleich schnell sind je nach spiel. Intel sogar P/L mäßig führt momentan. intel tweaken viel einfacher ist weil amd es nie gebacken bekommt mal gute Software zu release zu liefern.

na ja in deinem Sandkasten denken hilft das auch nichts.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Dezember 2020)

hoffe auf ein Intel-Sumpf mit 24kernen und 48threads @6Ghz, 3nm für 500,- 2022
bis dahin führt leider kein weg an AMD-Ryzen vorbei....


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

Zen 4 wird intel hart treffen das jetzt ist noch gar nichts auch wenn ich denke das rocket lake die gaming krone behält ein getunter 10900k ist kein problem für den 5950 im gaming. was danach kommt wird interessant


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Andersrums schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich hab ein merwürdiges problem. Meine grafikkarte (asus tuf gaming RTX 3070) taktet quasi nicht mehr über 210Mhz( bis gestern abend teilweise bis 1995Mhz in spielen wie APEX Legends) nach ewigem rumprobieren etc ist mir mittels FurMarkund GPU Z aufgefallen, dass das eventuell mit der leistungsaufnahme zu tun hat(s. anhänge) die ist extrem "merwürdig" verteilt. Mein Rig.
> Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen.
> CPU: Intel i7 8700
> ...


ich denke wenn... dann hat die Karte irgend ein Bios Problem... kannst du evtl. ein Bios Update machen? oder zumindest einmal das Bios neu drauf flashen?

Das ist schon ein sehr merkwürdiger fehler!


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Dezember 2020)

Andersrums schrieb:


> Welche profile genau meinst du?
> 
> Ich hab leider nur einen PC. dass schließt isch deswegen leider aus.


Hast Du mal das zweite Bios der Karte getestet?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja man erkennt Ihn sofort, egal wie er sich nennt oder welches erfunden Bild er sich rein packt....


Also _ich_ bin mir noch nicht sicher.  Hatte schon mal ne Idee, aber weiß es nicht genau.  
Kam mir aber schon bekannt vor, die Schreibweise.


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hast Du mal das zweite Bios der Karte getestet?


sorry, Wie mache ich dass? und es ist sehr wichtig , dass mein Garantieanspruch nicht verfällt


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

Andersrums schrieb:


> sorry, Wie mache ich dass? und es ist sehr wichtig , dass mein Garantieanspruch nicht verfällt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn der pc aus ist umswitchen, nein dabei passiert nichts mit der garantie.


----------



## Duvar (23. Dezember 2020)

Auch verpasst eben, könnte kotzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> ich denke wenn... dann hat die Karte irgend ein Bios Problem... kannst du evtl. ein Bios Update machen? oder zumindest einmal das Bios neu drauf flashen?
> 
> Das ist schon ein sehr merkwürdiger fehler!


Mich wundert vorallem, dass er erst nach 2 wochen auftritt. ich habe soeben ein biosupdate gemacht. keine besserung


Eivor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay auch dass hilft nicht. macht es einen unterschied wo welcher stecker gesteckt wird, wegen der a und c beschriftung?


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Dezember 2020)

Andersrums schrieb:


> sorry, Wie mache ich dass? und es ist sehr wichtig , dass mein Garantieanspruch nicht verfällt


Schalter auf der Karte umstellen. Garantie bleibt natürlich erhalten


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Auch verpasst eben, könnte kotzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im asus shop hast keine chance bot baby bots. mm/saturn


----------



## ChrisMK72 (23. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Auch verpasst eben, könnte kotzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



200€ billiger, als meine Scalper TUF OC. 
_Das gehört so_, dass du die verpasst hast !


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Schalter auf der Karte umstellen. Garantie bleibt natürlich erhalten


leider ohne Erfolg


----------



## KaterTom (23. Dezember 2020)

@Andersrums Treiber löschen - auch Geforce Expierience!-, zur Not mit DDU und neu installieren.


----------



## Duvar (23. Dezember 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> im asus shop hast keine chance bot baby bots. mm/saturn


Einige habens gepackt gestern und heute.


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> @Andersrums Treiber löschen - auch Geforce Expierience!-, zur Not mit DDU und neu installieren.


ich probiere es einfach nochmal. Experience haue ich per deinstallation raus


Andersrums schrieb:


> ich probiere es einfach nochmal. Experience haue ich per deinstallation raus


ich sehe gerade ich hab experience ganicht installiert. macht eh nur probleme das doofe ding.
fast 400W bei 10% Last .. da läuft doch etwas ganz gehörig schief?


----------



## KaterTom (23. Dezember 2020)

Kann eigentlich gar nicht stimmen bei der 3070. Deswegen Treiber neu.


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich gar nicht stimmen bei der 3070. Deswegen Treiber neu.


naja, das hab ich ja jetzt schon x mal gemacht. damit hängt es offenbar nicht zusammen.


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

deine karte ist im arsch rma fertig neue bekommen glücklich sein.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Dezember 2020)

es ist ein sensor-fehler. bei 368!W wäre die karte keine 26c kalt (in diesem fall sogar; eiskalt)


@Andersrums  aktualisiere mal GPU-Z
was sagt HWinfo?


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> es ist ein sensor-fehler. bei 368!W wäre die karte keine 26c kalt (in diesem fall sogar; eiskalt)
> 
> 
> @Andersrums  aktualisiere mal GPU-Z
> was sagt HWinfo?


ich hab mal ein screenshot von HWinfo angehängt


Eivor schrieb:


> deine karte ist im arsch rma fertig neue bekommen glücklich sein.


ich möchte erst alle optionen ausgeschöpft haben. Da eh alle geschäfte ruhen, hab ich ja keine eile.


----------



## Eivor (23. Dezember 2020)

Ja aber wenn das alles nichts geholfen hat ist sie tot ganz einfach. Windows 10 kannst noch neu installieren


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Dezember 2020)

1x unter
NV: Energieverwaltungsmodus von "maximale leistung bevorzugen" zu "adaptiv" oder "normal" stellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps: "adaptiv" ist rationalisierungsmaßnahmen wohl zum opfer gefallen *hust*


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Ok stimmt... wenn ich mir das genauer ansehe... ist vermutlich ein shunt wiederstand oder so defekt...


RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> es ist ein sensor-fehler. bei 368!W wäre die karte keine 26c kalt



Die Karte ist im Power Limit... also hat sie zumindest das Gefühl...

Es ist quasi ein umgekehrter shunt mod... 

Da hilft wohl nur eine RMA...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Dezember 2020)

wenn RMA, dann nach den feiertagen..


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> wenn RMA, dann nach den feiertagen..


So ein Mist. ich danke euch allen trotzdem für die Hilfe! drückt mir die Daumen, dass es mit der nächsten besser läuft.
PS: hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem Hersteller KFA 2? insbesondere dem SG modell der RTX 3070?


----------



## Richu006 (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Karte hat sich tatsächlich ein beschissener Moment ausgesucht zum aussteigen^^

Aber hei man kann nicht immer gewinnen... ich musste auch fast 3 Monate auf meine 3090 warten. 

Musste 10 Tage in Quarantäne, und ratet mal wann die GPU ankam... richtig 2 Tage nach meiner Quarantäne


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Die Karte hat sich tatsächlich ein beschissener Moment ausgesucht zum aussteigen^^
> 
> Aber hei man kann nicht immer gewinnen... ich musste auch fast 3 Monate auf meine 3090 warten.
> 
> Musste 10 Tage in Quarantäne, und ratet mal wann die GPU ankam... richtig 2 Tage nach meiner Quarantäne


ai, das ist ätzend. ja zum glück habe ich meine alte gtx970 noch.


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das noch als letzte Lösung....neues Bios direkt von ASUS und easy zu händeln.








						GeForce RTX 3070 TUF Gaming: Asus behebt zwei Fehler mit neuem GPU-BIOS
					

Asus hat ein neues BIOS für seine Grafikkarte GeForce RTX 3070 TUF Gaming freigegeben, welches Fehler der Firmware korrigiert.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## pietcux (23. Dezember 2020)

Andersrums schrieb:


> ai, das ist ätzend. ja zum glück habe ich meine alte gtx970 noch.


Du könntest noch einen anderen PCIE Steckplatz auf dem Board versuchen. Und alle Stromkabel checken. Auf falls es voll modular ist auf der Netzteilseite.


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Du könntest noch einen anderen PCIE Steckplatz auf dem Board versuchen. Und alle Stromkabel checken. Auf falls es voll modular ist auf der Netzteilseite.


ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie dass mit dem pcie Steckplatz zusammenhängt zumal die andere Grafikkarte tadellos funktioniert auf dem Steckplatz. Ich werde es dennoch versuchen. Ja die Stromkabel funktionieren Auch stecken tun sie richtig. Es sind ja wirklich alle Werte die spinnen. Nicht nur die Stromversorgung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2020)

Wenn der Arbitrator völlig falsche Werte meldet, dürfte da ein grundlegendes Problem vorhanden sein. Auslesefehler sind nichts ungewähnliches, wenn die Karte aber nur Käse ausspuckt passt da was nicht.


----------



## Andersrums (23. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn der Arbitrator völlig falsche Werte meldet, dürfte da ein grundlegendes Problem vorhanden sein. Auslesefehler sind nichts ungewähnliches, wenn die Karte aber nur Käse ausspuckt passt da was nicht.


Du denkst also ein Fall für die Garantie? Ich habe asus bereits geschrieben.


----------



## deady1000 (23. Dezember 2020)

Andersrums schrieb:


> Du denkst also ein Fall für die Garantie? Ich habe asus bereits geschrieben.


Throttelt die Karte denn bei 150% Powerlimit oder verhält die sich sonst wie immer?
Wenn die nach einer Treiberneuinstallation und dann evtl nach einer Windowsneuinstallation immer noch falsche Werte ausgibt würde ich sie einschicken, sofern sonst alles andere ausgeschlossen werden kann, zB verbuggtes, veraltetes BIOS oder so.


Eivor schrieb:


> ahha klar ignore


Mach doch. Hab ich auch gerade gemacht.
Mitglied seit "7. November 2020" - da kann man sich eh wieder einiges zu denken.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Mitglied seit "7. November 2020" - da kann man sich eh wieder einiges zu denken.


Unser Hitkandidat....



Andersrums schrieb:


> Du denkst also ein Fall für die Garantie? Ich habe asus bereits geschrieben.


Deine Karte boostet ja irgendwie nicht korrekt, mit den falschen Telemtriedaten ist das so ne Sache, das kann natürlich instabilität hervorrufen und auch die Karte beschädigen.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (24. Dezember 2020)

Frohe Weihnachten allerseits, bzw. einen wunderschönen Heiligen Abend wünsche ich!  Und all denen, welche noch auf ihre Ampere warten, dass die ganz ganz schnell kommt!


----------



## andi0139 (25. Dezember 2020)

Moin, hat hier eigentlich niemand Probleme mit Rucklern bei der 3090? Ich hatte mittlerweile 5 verschiedene 3090, 3 verschiedene CPU's Mainboards (9900kf, Ryzen 5800x, 10850k) 2 verschiedene RAM Kits (32gb 3200Cl14, 32Gb 4000 cl16) 3 verschiedene Netzteile (Corsair HX1000i, Asus Rog Thor 1200w, Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 1200w) 2 verschiedene M2 SSDs (Samsung Evo 970 Plus 512gb, Seagate Firecuda 520 Pcie 4.0 512gb, 2 verschiedene Monitore Lg38g950b, LG cx48 und habe immer die selben Ruckler in Spielen und verstehe einfach nicht woran es liegt. In dem Moment wo es ruckelt droppt GPU Last runter und im Frametimegraphen ist ein riesen Spike zu sehen. Diese Ruckler habe ich alle paar Minuten, manchmal mehrere direkt nacheinander, manchmal vereinzelt in verschiedenen Spielen, zb. The Hunter Call of the Wild oder Assassins Creed Valhalla. Ich habe bereits Game Mode deaktiviert, DVR deaktiviert. Windows auf Höchstleistung, XMP an und aus usw. 

Anbei mal ein Video das mein Problem zeigt. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee? Die Ruckler sind von meiner 3090 Fe + Ryzen 5800x. Mein neues System mit 10850k + 3090 suprim hat aber die selben Ruckler 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWZZGU9HHWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Richu006 (25. Dezember 2020)

andi0139 schrieb:


> Moin, hat hier eigentlich niemand Probleme mit Rucklern bei der 3090? Ich hatte mittlerweile 5 verschiedene 3090, 3 verschiedene CPU's Mainboards (9900kf, Ryzen 5800x, 10850k) 2 verschiedene RAM Kits (32gb 3200Cl14, 32Gb 4000 cl16) 3 verschiedene Netzteile (Corsair HX1000i, Asus Rog Thor 1200w, Be Quiet Straight Power 11 Platinum 1200w) 2 verschiedene M2 SSDs (Samsung Evo 970 Plus 512gb, Seagate Firecuda 520 Pcie 4.0 512gb, 2 verschiedene Monitore Lg38g950b, LG cx48 und habe immer die selben Ruckler in Spielen und verstehe einfach nicht woran es liegt. In dem Moment wo es ruckelt droppt GPU Last runter und im Frametimegraphen ist ein riesen Spike zu sehen. Diese Ruckler habe ich alle paar Minuten, manchmal mehrere direkt nacheinander, manchmal vereinzelt in verschiedenen Spielen, zb. The Hunter Call of the Wild oder Assassins Creed Valhalla. Ich habe bereits Game Mode deaktiviert, DVR deaktiviert. Windows auf Höchstleistung, XMP an und aus usw.
> 
> Anbei mal ein Video das mein Problem zeigt. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee? Die Ruckler sind von meiner 3090 Fe + Ryzen 5800x. Mein neues System mit 10850k + 3090 suprim hat aber die selben Ruckler
> 
> ...


Ich kann da ehrlich gesagt kein ungewöhnliches Stottern feststellen...

Das es zwischendurch einmal zu frame spikes kommt ist völlig normal. Und ligt meist an irgendwlechen Hintergrundprozessen... wo mal etwas von der Festplatte geladen werden muss oder so etwas... was es genau ist kann ich nicht sagen. (ich bin auch kein Game entwickler) Aber diese einzelnen leichten spikes sind in meinen Augen völlig normal, und hat nichts mit der 3090 zu tun... Jede andere GPU hätte das sicher auch. Der Last Abfall an der GPU Auslastung zeigt es ja auch... die GPU ist in diesem Moment kurz einfach nicht ausgelastet... Sprich irgend ein anderer Hardware Teil liefert da kurz einfach nicht genügend Frames... (Festplatte, Ram, CPU, Bandbreiten Limit whatever)

Denke da kannst du nicht viel machen... ausser zb. die Frames limitieren auf ne niedrigeren Wert... wenn du zb. in 30 FPS spielst, merkst du diese Ruckler nicht mehr.

Aber man kaufst sich ja auch nicht ne 3090 um dann in 30 FPS zu zocken^^


----------



## andi0139 (25. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich kann da ehrlich gesagt kein ungewöhnliches Stottern feststellen...
> 
> Das es zwischendurch einmal zu frame spikes kommt ist völlig normal. Und ligt meist an irgendwlechen Hintergrundprozessen... wo mal etwas von der Festplatte geladen werden muss oder so etwas... was es genau ist kann ich nicht sagen. (ich bin auch kein Game entwickler) Aber diese einzelnen leichten spikes sind in meinen Augen völlig normal, und hat nichts mit der 3090 zu tun... Jede andere GPU hätte das sicher auch. Der Last Abfall an der GPU Auslastung zeigt es ja auch... die GPU ist in diesem Moment kurz einfach nicht ausgelastet... Sprich irgend ein anderer Hardware Teil liefert da kurz einfach nicht genügend Frames... (Festplatte, Ram, CPU, Bandbreiten Limit whatever)
> 
> ...


Danke für dein Feedback

Ja leider sieht man es im Video nur anhand des Frametimegraphen, jedes mal wenn der Framespike kommt ruckelt es aber definitiv bei mir am Bildschirm


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Dezember 2020)

@andi0139
wette PCIe ist bei dir x4, nicht x16
ieine NVME grätscht dazwischen


----------



## andi0139 (25. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> @andi0139
> wette PCIe ist bei dir x4, nicht x16
> ieine NVME grätscht dazwischen


laut gpu z liegt bei der gpu pcie x16 gen3 an


----------



## Xello99 (25. Dezember 2020)

Hey Leute, wie viele andere versuche ich verzweifelt eine RTX 3000er Karte zu bekommen. Ich würde zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sogar jedes Modell nehmen (außer die 3090er). Allerdings sehe ich bei den verschiedenen Preisen der custom Grafikkarten nicht mehr durch. Gibt es shops bei denen man sich relativ sicher sein kann, dass wenn sie denn irgendwann mal wieder Karten auf Lager haben,  sie diese auch um den UVP anbieten?

Bonusfrage: gibt es vielleicht eine Seite die einen benachrichtigt, wenn die wieder auf Lager sind? Der Geizhals Preisalarm scheint relativ langsam zu sein...


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (25. Dezember 2020)

Mal eine Frage zu den Fe Modellen, ist das normal das die im Idle nach einer Gewissen Zeit angeht und sich abkühlt? Oder heißt das das es im Case zu warm ist und sie gar nicht im Idle angehen sollte?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu den Fe Modellen, ist das normal das die im Idle nach einer Gewissen Zeit angeht und sich abkühlt? Oder heißt das das es im Case zu warm ist und sie gar nicht im Idle angehen sollte?


solange dich die lautstärke nicht stört, gibt es an diesem verhalten nichts auszusetzen. ganz im gegenteil.
idle verbrauch steigt proportional zur wärme... also je kühler, desto weniger.
dummerweise hat das letzte BIOS-TUF-update idle temps auf 47c angehoben, weil die lüfter komplett aus sind... direkte folge +6W verbrauch, +17c, +7c casetemp *mitdemkopfaufdentischschlage*
zum ersten mal im leben habe ich nun zum custom-fan-profile gegriffen(silent).. funktioniert zum glück


----------



## Duvar (25. Dezember 2020)

Bald ist sie da die 899€ Ti^^









						ASUS Confirms GeForce RTX 3080 Ti 20 GB & GeForce RTX 3060 12 GB ROG STRIX Custom Graphics Cards
					

ASUS has confirmed two upcoming NVIDIA GeForce RTX 30 series graphics cards, the GeForce RTX 3080 Ti 20 GB & the GeForce RTX 3060 12 GB.




					wccftech.com


----------



## RNG_AGESA (25. Dezember 2020)

quasi 1:1 3090, 4GB weniger, 600,- günstiger


----------



## Anthropos (25. Dezember 2020)

Xello99 schrieb:


> Gibt es shops bei denen man sich relativ sicher sein kann, dass wenn sie denn irgendwann mal wieder Karten auf Lager haben, sie diese auch um den UVP anbieten?


Mit Ausnahme der FE-Modelle, die über Notebookbilliger zum UVP vertrieben werden, ist mir zurzeit kein Shop bekannt, in welchem die Karten um den UVP angeboten werden.


Xello99 schrieb:


> Bonusfrage: gibt es vielleicht eine Seite die einen benachrichtigt, wenn die wieder auf Lager sind? Der Geizhals Preisalarm scheint relativ langsam zu sein...


Ja gibt es: Hardwareluxx - Nvidia Ampere Verfügbarkeits-Thread
Einfach im Forum registrieren und die Benachrichtigungsfunktion des jeweiligen Threads aktivieren. Habe mir damit eine Asus TUF 3090 über MediaMarkt und eine Asus Strix 3090 über Arlt ergattern können.


----------



## cimenTo (25. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> quasi 1:1 3090, 4GB weniger, 600,- günstiger



Also 1500€ für die Ti, da aktuell ~2000€ für die 3090 ?


----------



## Blackman2106 (26. Dezember 2020)

Moin.  Die Preise sind aktuell wirklich sehr hoch und lediglich Media Markt und Saturn langen nicht so sehr zu wie die anderen Händler.
Ich bin leider auch schwach geworden und hab mir vor paar Tagen ne überteuerte Gigab Aorus 3080 Waterforce gegönnt. Für meinen 49er Monitor wurde die 1080ti zu schwach und ich wollte mich halt zu Weihnachten selbst beschenken.


----------



## DaPopCOH (26. Dezember 2020)

ok das ganze ist jetz ein bisschen aus dem ruder gelaufen haha


----------



## RNG_AGESA (26. Dezember 2020)

"ein bisschen aus dem ruder gelaufen"?
wasser_kühlst du etwa die backplate, an gleich 2 nicht miteinander verbundenen stellen?


----------



## Richu006 (26. Dezember 2020)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> ok das ganze ist jetz ein bisschen aus dem ruder gelaufen haha


Wolltest du nicht die GPU noch auf Wasser umbauen?

Auf der gelöcherten Backplate sehen die Kühler schon bisschen merkwürdig aus xD

Kannst du eine veränderung feststellen?


----------



## DaPopCOH (26. Dezember 2020)

klar, aber der kühlblock kommt erst im januar, ich hatte bastellust und wollts mal ausprobieren.
ist ja schnell gemacht.
funktioneren tut es schon, aber ich denk die backplate ist halt nicht ideal dafür und von der wärmeübertragung des leitfähigen klebebands bin ich auch nich so überzeugt.
denke richtig gut wird es erst mit der neuen backplate dann.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Dezember 2020)

Moin, kann ein zu starkes UV im MSI Afterburner Treiberabstürze im Windows-*Idle* (Desktop, Youtube, Zoomkonferenz) und ggf Bluescreens bei Games auslösen (Bluescreencode zurückführbar auf Nvidia-GPU) oder wären lediglich Treiberabstürze unter Last/Gaming erwartbar? In den letzten Tagen gab es da bei mir ein paar Vorfälle und ich habe mein UV im Verdacht. Hat jemand mal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Dachte eigentlich, dass ein UV lediglich den Treiber crashen lassen würde, wenn man wirklich auf Volllast geht. Hatte jetzt aber schon mehrfach unter Teillast bzw im Idle Crashes (kurzer Blackscreen und schon 2x sogar richtiger BSOD). Auffällig ist danach aber nichts weiter.

PS: 
So tief ist die Spannung eigentlich gar nicht... hier meine aktuelle Kurve.
Unter Last sind es 0,850V und 1830MHz und da passiert auch normalerweise nix.
Aber unter Teillast/Idle schmiert mir die Kiste öfters ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Moin, kann ein zu starkes UV im MSI Afterburner Treiberabstürze im Windows-*Idle* (Desktop, Youtube, Zoomkonferenz) und ggf Bluescreens bei Games auslösen (Bluescreencode zurückführbar auf Nvidia-GPU) oder wären lediglich Treiberabstürze unter Last/Gaming erwartbar? In den letzten Tagen gab es da bei mir ein paar Vorfälle und ich habe mein UV im Verdacht. Hat jemand mal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Dachte eigentlich, dass ein UV lediglich den Treiber crashen lassen würde, wenn man wirklich auf Volllast geht. Hatte jetzt aber schon mehrfach unter Teillast bzw im Idle Crashes (kurzer Blackscreen und schon 2x sogar richtiger BSOD). Auffällig ist danach aber nichts weiter.
> 
> PS:
> So tief ist die Spannung eigentlich gar nicht... hier meine aktuelle Kurve.
> ...


Schalte dovh das undervolting einmal aus... 
Und schau ob @ Stock die Fehler auch noch auftfeten


----------



## deady1000 (26. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Schalte dovh das undervolting einmal aus...
> Und schau ob @ Stock die Fehler auch noch auftfeten


Ja da isses mir noch nicht aufgetreten, deshalb hab ich ja das UV im Verdacht, aber ich weiß nicht genau was ich ändern soll. Unter Last stürtzt es ja nicht ab, sondern nur so im Idle und aufm Desktop oder wenn ich zB Dota2 spiele, wo die GPU in der Regel nur im unteren Taktbereich arbeitet, weil sie eben ihre FPS erreicht (Dota cappt immer bei 240FPS und höher geht nicht). Ist mir jetzt schon 2x passiert und das ist echt ärgerlich. Mir wäre lieber, wenn sie im Gaming einfach auf dem vollen Takt bleibt. Vielleicht schau ich mal in den NV-Treiber rein und stelle es auf max Performance und schalte die Energiesparsettings aus. Aber aufm Desktop passiert es mir halt auch ab und zu.

EDIT: Ah okay, das hat es jetzt zumindest in 3D-Anwendungen behoben. Jetzt wird der Takt da gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (26. Dezember 2020)

andi0139 schrieb:


> Moin, hat hier eigentlich niemand Probleme mit Rucklern



Hatte ich mal regelmässig, alle paar Sekunden, mit dicken Haklern/Spikes.
Wie nach nem Uhrwerk sehr regelmäßig.
(edit: 3080)

Hab aus dem Spiel rausgetabbt, den Task-Manager aufgemacht und nach CPU-Last sortiert.
Dadurch hab ich gesehen, dass ein "Lighting-Service" viel CPU-Last verursachte.
Den Task beendet und die regelmäßigen spikes waren weg.

Nur mal so, als eine Möglichkeit.
(edit: bzw. eine Richtung, in der man forschen kann, zur Problemlösung)

Drück dir die Daumen !


----------



## DaPopCOH (26. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja da isses mir noch nicht aufgetreten, deshalb hab ich ja das UV im Verdacht, aber ich weiß nicht genau was ich ändern soll.


das undervolting....


----------



## deady1000 (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab jetzt den Treiber komplett neuinstalliert (erst DDU und dann NV-Neuinstallation mit Häkchen). Nun erneut das UV eingestellt, diesmal mit weniger Anpassungen im unteren Bereich. Sehe zwar nicht was daran besser sein soll, aber mal gucken, ob es jetzt noch auftritt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2020)

Das Undervolting hat eigentlich keinerlei Einfluss auf deine Idlewerte oder Youtube etc. Da werden ganz andere P-States angelegt, die mindestspannung wird sowieso immer aufgerufen, die kannst du auch nicht unterschreiten. Was sagt das Windows Ereignisprotokoll? Im Moment geht auch irgendwie die "Seuche" auf Ryzenboards um sich.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Undervolting hat eigentlich keinerlei Einfluss auf deine Idlewerte oder Youtube etc. Da werden ganz andere P-States angelegt, die mindestspannung wird sowieso immer aufgerufen, die kannst du auch nicht unterschreiten. Was sagt das Windows Ereignisprotokoll? Im Moment geht auch irgendwie die "Seuche" auf Ryzenboards um sich.


Ist vorhin mit obenstehendem UV wieder passiert. Es gibt aber tatsächlich ein BIOS-Update für mich. Werde mal eben updaten. Das letzte Update hab ich glaube ich am Tag gemacht, als ich die 3090 bekam und seitdem gibts schon wieder zwei neue.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2020)

Im Moment scheint die ein oder andere AGESA Brocken zu sein, das was du hast hört sich für mich nicht nach der GraKa an.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (26. Dezember 2020)

Ist das eigentlich normal das die Backplate der Fe so extrem heiß wird? Ich kann da beim zocken meine Finger keine 5 Sekunden drauflassen...


----------



## deady1000 (26. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal das die Backplate der Fe so extrem heiß wird? Ich kann da beim zocken meine Finger keine 5 Sekunden drauflassen...


Das sollst du ja auch nicht tun.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal das die Backplate der Fe so extrem heiß wird? Ich kann da beim zocken meine Finger keine 5 Sekunden drauflassen...


Wundert dich das bei 12 Speicherbausteinen auf der kompakten Fläche? Oberhalb vom PCI Ex wird die Platine am heißesten,


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (26. Dezember 2020)

Ok dann ist es wohl normal


----------



## Anthropos (27. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wundert dich das bei 12 Speicherbausteinen auf der kompakten Fläche?


12 Speicherbausteine auf ner 3060 TI?  Sollten das nicht nur 8 (8x1GB) sein?


----------



## Gurdi (27. Dezember 2020)

Oh mein Fehler, dachte er hätte eine 90er....


----------



## Richu006 (27. Dezember 2020)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal das die Backplate der Fe so extrem heiß wird? Ich kann da beim zocken meine Finger keine 5 Sekunden drauflassen...


Wenn sie WLPads verbaut haben bei den Spannungswandlern dann ist das normal ja. Und eigentlich ein gutes Zeichen. Das heisst das die Wärmeabführung funktioniert.

Vorallem heiss ist immer eine definitionsfrage. Nur weil sie sich heiss anfühlt muss sie ncht zwingens heiss sein. Ab 50 grad fühlt sich metall heiss an. Für ne gpu ist das aber noch gemütlich.

Aber ja ich fands auch bisschen zu heiss und habe deshalb meine 3090 Backplate aktiv gekühlt. 

Vorallem fürs gute Gewissen. Nötig ist das sicherlich nicht.


----------



## deady1000 (27. Dezember 2020)

So sieht es aus. Es ist gut, wenn die Backplate heiß wird, denn dann wird die Hitze ja gut fortgeleitet. Ab ca 50°C kann man sich Verbrennungen zuziehen und ab 60°C tut es ziemlich sicher relativ schnell weh, wenn man Metall länger berührt. Von daher sollte man weniger auf sowas achten und lieber die Sensoren auslesen.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Im Moment scheint die ein oder andere AGESA Brocken zu sein, das was du hast hört sich für mich nicht nach der GraKa an.


Nach dem BIOS-Update von F60c auf F60e hatte ich jetzt keinen weiteren Vorfall mehr trotz längerem Gaming und ständiger Nutzung des PCs. Gehe daher davon aus, dass es tatsächlich am BIOS oder der AGESA lag. Melde mich falls es erneut auftreten sollte.


----------



## amer_der_erste (27. Dezember 2020)

Hi!

Kann bitte jemand schnell mal den download Link für die MSI AB xxxxx BETA 3 posten..
Danke


----------



## Blackman2106 (28. Dezember 2020)

MSI Afterburner 4.6.4 Final: Geniales Tweak-Tool für Grafikkarten im Download
					

Mit dem MSI Afterburner können Sie jede beliebige aktuelle Grafikkarte übertakten und überwachen. Den Download der aktuellen Version stellen wir hier bereit.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Guck mal hier


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Dezember 2020)

Würd' aber lieber die Beta 4 verwenden. Die funzt.


----------



## Anthropos (28. Dezember 2020)

Obwohl ich auch die Beta4 empfehle, nachfolgend ein Link über welchen man zu einem Download-Link zur Beta3 gelangt:
Guru3D Forum

Edit:
Habe die Version und die verlinkte Datei nicht ausprobiert und kann nicht sagen, ob es funktioniert. Benutzung auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. Dezember 2020)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Guck mal hier


Danke aber ich suche BETA 3/4




ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Würd' aber lieber die Beta 4 verwenden. Die funzt.


Hast du einen Link zur BETA 4?


----------



## Anthropos (28. Dezember 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link zur BETA 4?


Beta4


----------



## deady1000 (28. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab vorhin festgestellt, dass meine 3090 nur an einem 12V-PCIe-Netzteilanschluss hängt, der sich wiederum in 2x8-Pin aufteilt und dann in den Nvidia-Adapter-12-Pin mündet. Kann man das so machen?? Also... ich habe schon vermehrt gelesen, dass man das NICHT so machen soll ... ist mir halt gerade erst aufgefallen und es war sicherlich keine Absicht, hatte es lediglich nach dem Tausch der Graka nicht bemerkt. Aber ich möchte das trotzdem eben besprechen.

Es handelt sich um den Port "PCIe2" (von insgesamt 3 Stück) und dieser wird zu je 50% von den Schienen 12V3 und 12V4 gespeist, die jeweils einen maximalen Output von 24A (sprich 288W) haben. Die Ports PCIe1 und PCIe3 werden je zu 100% von 12V3 und 12V4 gespeist und diese solle man nutzen, wenn man zwei Kabel verwendet, damit sich die Last aufteilt. Bei einem Kabel solle man eben den Port PCIe2 nehmen, der sich aus beiden Schienen zusammensetzt.

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage ob es ausreicht, wenn ich den PCIe2 verwende oder ob ich PCIe1 und PCIe3 nehmen sollte. Liefert mir der PCIe2 denn 2x288W= 576W oder liefert der mir nur max 288W? Falls letzteres der Fall wäre, dann hätte ich natürlich ein Problem bzw eventuell sogar die Ursache meiner Bugs gefunden.

Hatte nämlich vorhin bei Hitman2, @stock mit 300-350W, einfach mal eine kalte Netzteilabschaltung, wie man es von den Lastspitzen zum Release von Ampere noch kannte... Leider bin ich jetzt aktuell nicht in Reichweite des Zusatzkabels, kann das also bis auf weiteres nicht testen.

Was meint ihr dazu?
Kennt sich jemand mit Netzteilen und den Schienen/Rails aus?

Also ich werde das ASAP ändern, aber aktuell geht's noch nicht.
Sollte ich die Karte vorsichtshalber hart undervolten und limitieren bis ich das ändern kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Dezember 2020)

Die Leistungsabgabe ist bei dir nicht grundsätzlich das Problem, sondern das Problem ist dass du so die Schutzschaltung auslöst. Du solltest das umbauen bei nächster Gelegenheit, es besteht aber auch kein Grund zur Panik. Es tut dem Netzteil auf LANGE Sicht nicht gut dass so zu betreiben, außer du kannst auf SingleRail umschalten.


----------



## deady1000 (28. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank! Ja das ändere ich dann schnellstmöglich.


----------



## Eyren (28. Dezember 2020)

Gnah ich bin genervt....

Noch immer keine Versandbestätigung von meinem Wasserblock.

Wenn morgen die restlichen Kleinteile kommen(Schottdurchführungen,Folie und passivkühlkörper) fange ich an um zu bauen.

Bleibt die 3090 halt ein oder zwei Wochen unter Luft..... Immerhin besser als wenn die im Schlafzimmer Staub ansetzt. 
Und der Ryzen 3900x freut sich bestimmt über 280mm+360mm+1080mm Radiatorfläche. 

Müsste eigentlich im Gehäuse so passen das ich bei Lieferung nur 2 Schläuche rausschmeiße und durch Tubes ersetze.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Dezember 2020)

Das wäre krass.

"GA102 has a "7*6" structure. 
Maybe AD102 will get a "12*6" structure."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1343462867811495937

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Notafreak (28. Dezember 2020)

Hab die Asus rtx 3070 dual oc und es scheint als hätte ich kein so gutes sample erwischt.
Wollte Richtung 2100mhz, um den Umbau auf Wasserkühlung (im Sommer) zu rechtfertigen, aber bei 2050mhz+ tut sich die Karte schwer.
Nach 2h+ frequency/voltage courve editor akzeptier ich schön langsam ,dass das Powerlimit von 260w und die ~1.075 max voltage hier anscheinend limitieren.
Mit weniger Spannung, also zB ~1.04 zickt sie auch schon bei 2000mhz.

Was ich euch fragen wollte:
Benchmarks gehen, und auch Cyberpunk lief brav mit mit schärferen settings oder undervolting, aber in doom bekommme ich reproduzierbar artefakte an einer stelle, die sich klar zeigen, sobald ich mich zu weit von der stock kurve entferne  keine crashes aber eben die Artefakte an einer Textur (lassen sich praktisch mit oc profil switch ein ausschalten):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte Anfangs ein Profil mit undervolting 1750mhz @~0.83V.  War im Autostart und wirkte stable über die letzten Tage.  Um Diese Artefakte in Doom loszuwerden musste ich jedoch auf 1695@0.86V, was schon recht nahe an der stock kurve ist.
Selbiges ist mit meinem OC profil, wo ich versucht habe mit leichtem undervolting richtung 2050mhz zu gehen.
Wirkt stable in spielen, aber artefakte in Doom ethernal.

Ist euch so ein Verhalten mit solchen Artefakten bekannt?
Ich könnte jetzt natürlich mit dem "stable" profil weiterspielen, aber bilde mir ein, dass das auch in anderen Spielen zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt probleme machen sollte. Was meint ihr ?

Jetzt ist ein bisschen die OC motivation raus. 
Ob stock 1935mhz @240W, 2000@260w oder 1700@~170W, wenn ich mich nach den doom artefakten richte gibts kaum Spielraum, der nicht auch mit power limit slider gegangen wär


----------



## DARPA (28. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Leistungsabgabe ist bei dir nicht grundsätzlich das Problem, sondern das Problem ist dass du so die Schutzschaltung auslöst. Du solltest das umbauen bei nächster Gelegenheit, es besteht aber auch kein Grund zur Panik. Es tut dem Netzteil auf LANGE Sicht nicht gut dass so zu betreiben, außer du kannst auf SingleRail umschalten.


Bei dem NT Modell kann man 1 Karte mit 2x 8-Pin tatsächlich auf zwei Wege anschliessen.
Entweder 1 Doppelstrang Kabel an Buchse 2 oder 2 Einzelstrangkabel an Buchsen 1 + 3.
Die Rails werden jeweils gleich belastet.
Der Vorteil von 2 Kablen ist, dass theoretisch die Temperatur an den Kontakten niedriger ist, da man den Strom auf mehr Buchsen aufteilt.

Ich hab das gleiche NT als 850W und nutze auch das Doppelstrang. Ich glaube nur, weil die Stecker für die Graka mit VGA 1 beschriftet sind und bei den Einzelstrangkabeln mit VGA 2 
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich bisher nie Probleme.

Ich glaube eher, dass die 750W knapp sind für die Spitzen einer 3090.
Wenn man sieht, wie die reihenweise top NTs ausknipst. Bauste 1kW ein, läufts


----------



## pietcux (28. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Das wäre krass.
> 
> "GA102 has a "7*6" structure.
> Maybe AD102 will get a "12*6" structure."
> ...


Könntest du noch bitte kurz erklären was das bedeutet?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Könntest du noch bitte kurz erklären was das bedeutet?


Nvidia Chips sind grob so aufgebaut

GPC -> TPC -> SM -> Cuda Cores/RT Cores/Tensor Cores



			https://tpucdn.com/gpu-specs/images/g/930-block-diagram.jpg
		



bei Ampere wurden die Cuda Cores pro SM verdoppelt (und starke Verbesserungen am L1-Cache), was vorallem in hohen Auflösungen mehr Performance bringt

zusätzlich gabs gegenüber den TU102 noch ein GPC mehr (6 GPC -> 7 GPC)


Loverlace wird wohl ein Ampere Refresh in TSMC N5P

wenn man von 7GPC auf 12GPC gehen würde, wären das 71% mehr Performace

da so aber nicht nur die rohe Rechenleistung sondern die ganze Grafik Pipeline um 71% verbessert wird, könnte das in allen Auflösungen nen großen Sprung geben


----------



## deady1000 (28. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wenn man von 7GPC auf 12GPC gehen würde, wären das 71% mehr Performace


Gleich wird ne PCGH-News draus. 

Wann kommt die neue Arch eigentlich?
2022 oder schon früher?
Erstmal müssen sie ja Ampere mal ausliefern oder?  
Und vor den RX7000ern hat Nvidia auch keinen Druck.

Aber Nvidia wird natürlich ordentlich nachlegen müssen beim nächsten Mal, denn AMD wird immer stärker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke 2022 wird es wieder spannender, sowohl bei den CPUs, als auch bei den GPUs.
Bis dahin wird fleißig gezockt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Gleich wird ne PCGH-News draus.
> 
> Wann kommt die neue Arch eigentlich?
> 2022 oder schon früher?
> ...


David Wang von AMD hatte ja mal gesagt, dass sie jedes Jahr was neues bringen wollen

Also falls RDNA3 noch 2021 kommen sollte müsste NV auch so schnell wie möglich was bringen.

Wenn beide durchdrehen dann gibts Ende 2021 ne epische Schlacht ^^

Aber ich geh auch eher von 2022 aus.


----------



## deady1000 (28. Dezember 2020)

Sollen sie ruhig machen. Dem technischen Fortschritt hilft es mit Sicherheit. Allerdings werden wohl alle, die sich günstige Karten wünschen ordentlich in die Röhre schauen. Die Dinger werden mit jedem Mal teurer als die alte Generation.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (28. Dezember 2020)

Notafreak schrieb:


> Was meint ihr ?
> 
> Jetzt ist ein bisschen die OC motivation raus.



Tja, was sollen wir da sagen ?
Kann ja nur jeder für sich sprechen, was die Ziele sind.

Ich hab mittlerweile mehr Spaß am undervolting und zu schauen, ob ich mit wesentlich schonenderen Einstellungen auch für mich gute Zockergebnisse erziele.
Bei mir liegen im Fall der Fälle zwischen 120 Watt mehr, oder weniger gerade mal 10-15 fps.

Muss du wissen, was dir wichtiger ist.

Wollte auch erst checken, ob ich ne Strix OC kriege und mal schauen, was so mit ca. 450 Watt geht, bei der 3080.
Mittlerweile läuft meine 3080 (TUF OC) eher zwischen 180 und 220 Watt. 
Mir macht's Spaß und Freude. Gerade wenn man dann die easy Temps sieht, nur luftgekühlt.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Gleich wird ne PCGH-News draus.



Ich schreib dir mal eben die headline:

"Kommt bald der _Ampere refresh, mit *nahezu doppelter Performance* ?  ? ??_"
(Bitte anklicken, auch wenn nur dummfug drin steht, der aus gesammelten Werken der Community + Links + Gerüchtegeschwafel + einem Aufmacherbild besteht. Danke für euren support !  )

PS: Wir sind in 2 Wochen auch wieder da ...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Dezember 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Gleich wird ne PCGH-News draus.












						Nvidia Geforce: Nächster Flaggschiff-Chip AD102 angeblich mit deutlich mehr Shadern
					

Der Leaker kopite7kimi hat erste Gerüchte zu Nvidias kommender Flaggschiff-GPU aus der Lovelace-Generation parat.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## deady1000 (28. Dezember 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Nvidia Geforce: Nächster Flaggschiff-Chip AD102 angeblich mit deutlich mehr Shadern
> 
> 
> Der Leaker kopite7kimi hat erste Gerüchte zu Nvidias kommender Flaggschiff-GPU aus der Lovelace-Generation parat.
> ...


War so klar.


----------



## NuVirus (29. Dezember 2020)

So meine 3080 Strix OC am Releasetag bestellt wurde verschickt


----------



## Eyren (29. Dezember 2020)

Sie ist drin.  Und ich brauch sowas von ein neues Gehäuse.  Selbst mit WaKü-Block  werde ich keinen Platz haben. Ich fang mal an zu testen.


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2020)

LOL was?
Lisa Su hat da doch die Finger im Spiel^^



			https://www.france24.news/en/2020/12/500000-graphics-cards-found-in-an-abandoned-container.html?__cf_chl_jschl_tk__=4eb8805d3cee423375e960d62d3f946ee0d1f331-1609247023-0-AWmuJluV5UDfzrvdzmdw9j-PT3v24_uNySUwnrW9nhAuF3-sbNnxaxAv2Fu6VizLNJ-t_1yHwcJN-bbuW_ToiqTClMx3jtI0GGruzHTJ9Hn_-8KQ7p56b3KMQiZ8URlEIPMyQ91iQQLqeKfho8lF8rs4POvnJSM0FfWgpDQZXigqxHMV9LUiV_tCiHm06cbAKOFx73rT8QQwR_alv47uNsnHedfMOghmijCxVIHk7h0hVen_TCY82n2oYnlz4laTGPmyv3RjKLarFb20SXIoAIvK1Ywa5TE--6xz4mni_0SK9eM5-BEfx1DDHgzYiA2tpCXSqBL2irlencZYT1hugHWbOGVwPLBnaKfCuyiCWKHaJmADTfjnZEiklGNzSD_-xdJgLobAbTpwH1nH7hGI2Bs


----------



## Eyren (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich fühle mich irgendwie als würde ich das erstmal OC/UV betreiben.

Bin so vom Wattman verwöhnt das ich mit dem Afterburner erstmal totale Verwirrung verspüre.

Ok frage Nummer 1:

Trotz Aktivierung der Spannungsregelung in den Einstellungen kann ich keine Spannung anpassen. Lösung?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> LOL was?
> Lisa Su hat da doch die Finger im Spiel^^
> 
> 
> ...


Hab's gar nicht erst gelesen.  Es ist die Zeit zwischen den Jahren(bzw. zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr.) Da muss man irgendwelche Klickereien bringen. 
Ich glaub das is Quark.
Kann nich sein.

Ne halbe Million GPUs verschwinden nich mal eben so.
In _einem_ Container ???

Geht das überhaupt, so viele Karten in einem einzigen Container ?


----------



## NuVirus (29. Dezember 2020)

und niemand merkts


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Dezember 2020)

In reddit schreibt einer das dazu:



> herrian_skeri
> 
> 6 points·11 hours ago
> 
> There's no way this is accurate. A 45 foot long shipping container is 13582 mm long x 2347 mm wide x 2690 mm tall. An nvidia 3080 is 313 mm x 138 mm x 55 mm. If you assume every card stacks perfectly in that container without a box and they just perfectly fit together you can only fit somewhere around 36,000 cards in a 45 foot long shipping container. 500,000 cards in one container? lol no, this is either complete BS or translated poorly.



Quelle: 



__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/km4v1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach ... die haben es schon gelöscht ?
Glaub das is Quark ...

Hauptsache geklicke. 


edit: Laut der Rechnerei des users würden in einen Container, wenn die 3080 keine Verpackung drum hätten, nicht mal 50000 rein passen.


Aber was soll's ? Weiter machen !


----------



## pietcux (29. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab's gar nicht erst gelesen.  Es ist die Zeit zwischen den Jahren(bzw. zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr.) Da muss man irgendwelche Klickereien bringen.
> Ich glaub das is Quark.
> Kann nich sein.
> 
> ...


Das sind nur die Dies, also die Prozessoren, keine fertigen Karten, wenn die Meldung echt ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Das sind nur die Dies, also die Prozessoren, keine fertigen Karten, wenn die Meldung echt ist.


Also jetzt muss ich doch mal nachgucken(curiosity kills the cat  ) :



> And indeed, there was one, or rather 500,000! We learned this Monday, December 28, 2020 that Choi Min-Sik, a port employee in South Korea, has unearthed *a stray cargo of 500,000 GeForce RTX 3000 in a container*. The employee in question had spotted boxes stamped Nvidia in a container absent from the registers.
> 
> His curiosity aroused, the employee (himself a player and waiting for an RTX 3080) decides to open a box. To his surprise, *the boxes were full of RTX 3080* ! Neither one nor two, Choi warns his superiors of his discovery. After investigation, it turns out that these 500,000 Nvidia graphics cards were placed in this container. *without proper documentation*, after their manufacture in August by Samsung.
> 
> Due to an administrative error, the cards were not recorded in the shipping company delivery register. Fact,* the container has disappeared from radar, him and his cargo*. Following this discovery, Nvidia confessed to having lost these cards several months ago, without being able to get their hands on them.



Nope. Liest sich für mich wie 500.000 3080 Karten.
Inkl. Foto des Containers dazu, mit Quellangabe "Geeknetic", wer immer das sein mag(nie gehört).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaub eher das is ne shice Fotomontage und ne Müllmeldung. 
(Achtet mal auf die verschieden großen Verpackungen und wie das Nvidiazeichen auf den kleineren Packungen verpixelt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin da aber kein Fachmann. Bin selber kein Photomensch.
Da können sich andere weiter mit beschäftigen.

Erzählt mir morgen, ob's echt war, oder nicht.


----------



## pietcux (29. Dezember 2020)

Das wurde mit DLSS gefälscht. 
Ich sagte ja, wenn die Meldung echt ist.....


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Dezember 2020)

Aber zählt mal runter, wie lange es dauert, bis die nächste "News" hier erscheint. 

edit *von einem Tag später*:

Da is sie: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...sorgt-fuer-geplatzte-Hoffnungsblasen-1364309/

Hut ab, Herr Diedrich !


----------



## fleix243 (29. Dezember 2020)

Na dann würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die im Container nebenan ne Ladung von 3 Millionen Hover-Boards finden, die da seit 5 Jahren warten


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Das sind *nur die Dies*, also die Prozessoren, keine fertigen Karten, wenn die Meldung echt ist.



Hab zum Thema mal geforscht. 



> Pretty much guaranteed to be fake news, especially if they're saying it was only one container found.
> An FE GTX 3080 weighs 2.7 pounds. 500,000 would weigh 1,350,000 lbs. The payload capacity of a shipping container? Around 61,000 pounds. So no. They didn't find 500,000 GPUs in a single container. *Could it happen if it was just dies? Maybe. But then the person that "found them" wouldn't have known what they were*.



"Fake news" wurde hier vermutet.
(Vermute ich auch. Von Anfang an)


----------



## Eyren (29. Dezember 2020)

So einfach mal sinnlos Werte in den Afterburner eingetragen:

+180MHz Coreclock
+800MHz Ram
+7% Powerlimit

Resultiert in zarten

-2040MHz Coreclock
-1319MHz Ram
-456.2W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




€dith sagt: 

Ein unglaublich schönes und Leistungsstarkes Design in Bezug auf die Kühlung ist den Jungs und Mädels mit der Suprim X gelungen. Klar hört man die Karte unter last säuseln aber ich muss ja schon fast überlegen auf Wasser zu verzichten so angenehm ist das ganze.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

Streng dich mal bisjen an und deiner CPU kannst auch ruhig mal die Sporen geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich komm trotzdem nicht an die Spannungen dran. Blödes Ding.

Aber jahhhaaaa lass mich doch erstmal in ruhe gucken Gurdi, alter Mann und so.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Dezember 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab zum Thema mal geforscht.
> 
> "Fake news" wurde hier vermutet.
> (Vermute ich auch. Von Anfang an)


In @Duvar´s Link zum französischem Artikel steht doch ganz klar drin, dass es sich um eine Lieferung von Samsung an Nvidia handelte, wozu sich in der unteren Passage auch der Nvidia-Mitarbeiter äußert und dies somit bestätigt.
Und jetzt die Gewinnfrage - was liefert Samsung an Nvidia?
Dies oder fertige GPU´s?

Dass der Finder den Inhalt der Pakete mit Hilfe der Paketaufkleber, angepappten Delivery Notes, oder einem Blick in einen der Kartons hinein nicht zuordnen könne ist lachhaft.
GA102-200 - was kann das nur sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Dezember 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> steht doch ganz klar drin


Da steht so vieles drin, wenn man alles liest und nicht nur das, was man herauslesen möchte. 

Beispielsweise"_(himself a player and waiting for an RTX 3080) decides to open a box. To his surprise, *the boxes were full of RTX 3080* ! Neither one nor two, Choi warns his superiors of his discovery. After investigation, it turns out *that these 500,000 Nvidia graphics cards* were placed in this container._"

Klar ... da steht er hat 500000 Dies gefunden. _Kann_ man da rauslesen, wenn man will.


Und "Jeff Fisher hat gesagt".
Gibt's da n Link zu, zu der Aussage von Jeff Fisher, außer dass einer schreibt "Jeff Fisher hat gesagt" ?
Ich kann auch schreiben, "Jeff Fisher hat gesagt, im Januar 2021 werden 500 Millionen 3080 allein in Europa verkauft werden, die dort _zufällig_ in einem Container schlummerten". Und ?

Bisher hab ich keinerlei Beweise. Nur den Artikel. Gibt es auch andere Quellen ?
Bei so einer Größenordnung und einer offiziellen Aussage von Jeff Fisher is das etwas seltsam.

Wenn Jeff Fisher was äußert, dann sollte es doch mehrere Quellen geben, außer einer(recht unbekannten) ?








						Jeff Fisher Author Page | NVIDIA Blog
					





					blogs.nvidia.com
				






Edelhamster schrieb:


> *der Nvidia-Mitarbeiter* äußert und dies somit bestätigt



Das is nicht irgendein "Mitarbeiter".
"is *senior vice president* of NVIDIA’s PC business"



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Dass der Finder den Inhalt der Pakete mit Hilfe der Paketaufkleber, angepappten Delivery Notes, oder einem Blick in einen der Kartons hinein nicht zuordnen könne *ist lachhaft*.


Lachhaft is die shice fakenews. 

edit: Außerdem is mein Kaffee gerade durchgelaufen und das Schoko-Croissant wartet. Wesentlich wichtiger, als Vizepräsidenten, die sagen"Ups ... ach da waren die 500k GPUs/Dies!" 
Glaubt was ihr wollt. Viel Spaß noch !


----------



## Duvar (29. Dezember 2020)

Oh man selbst die mobil 3080er bekommen 16GB VRAM^^ 








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080, RTX 3070 and RTX 3060 gaming laptops available for preorder, starting at 1699 EUR - VideoCardz.com
					

SKIKK is a customizable gaming laptop retailer from Netherlands which is now offering its first gaming laptops featuring GeForce RTX 30 GPUs for preorder. NVIDIA GeForce RTX 30 Mobile series already up for preorder NVIDIA GA104 GPU NVIDIA announced it will have a press conference on January 12...




					videocardz.com


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Dezember 2020)

in Spanien macht man Aprilscherze scheinbar am 28. Dezember?!

und dieser Artikel soll wohl so ein spanischer "Aprilscherz" von Gestern sein



Duvar schrieb:


> Oh man selbst die mobil 3080er bekommen 16GB VRAM^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leider nur GA104 ^^


----------



## Eyren (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin ja echt kurz davor das Ding retour zu schicken.

Vieleicht liegt es an der Brille, vieleicht liegt es am Alter, vieleicht bin ich zu blöde... Aber dieses Raytracing wovon se alle so schwärmen kommt bei mir nicht an.

Also ja ich sehe da schon einen Unterschied aber so das ich staunend zusammenbreche? Ne eher nicht.

Und DLSS-Gedönsrat.. Jop läuft gut damit. Also 60-70 FPS in CP2077 sind da kein Problem.

Hat meine VII mit 640x480 aber auch geschafft. Ich hab beim ersten einschalten mir erstmal 2minuten die Brille geputzt weil ich dachte ich hab auf die Gläser gepatscht.

Aber ich bin ein offener Mensch, werde mich jetzt mal in die Nvidia-Einstellungen reinfuchsen und schauen was da so passiert.

Vertikale Streifen ohne VSync ingame sind auch sehr Hübsch, hatte mein Röhrenmonitor beim 386er in Commander Keen damals auch immer...


----------



## pietcux (29. Dezember 2020)

Schick sie zurück. Das ist nichts für dich.


----------



## Eyren (29. Dezember 2020)

Joa tschuldige das dir meine Aussage nicht gefällt. Ist etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt von mir aber ehrlich, ich mein klar sehe ich reflexionen etc. wenn ich drauf achte aber im reinem Spiel geht das bei mir total unter.

Wäre soweit kein Problem wenn ich es als nette Zugabe mitnehmen würde.

Aber es kostet massiv Leistung welche ich nur durch ein rumskalieren des eigentlichen Bildes kompensiere.

So ganz ohne Raytracing und dlss gefällt mir die Leistung der Karte echt gut meine Kritik bezieht sich nur auf die so hochgelobten Features der Karten.

Aber ich habe die Karte auch erst seit ca. 5 std. in Betrieb. Da gibt es bestimmt noch eine Menge Einstellungen mit denen ich das ganze etwas mehr ins positive Licht rücken kann.

Hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## andi0139 (29. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> So einfach mal sinnlos Werte in den Afterburner eingetragen:
> 
> +180MHz Coreclock
> +800MHz Ram
> ...


was kriegst du als gpu last bei der karte? ich sehe in timespy zwischen 92 und 98 Prozent Last, meistens zwischen 95 und 97 Prozent kriege sie nicht auf 99 oder 100 Prozent, verstehe nicht was da los ist


----------



## Blackman2106 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin ehrlich und bin von Raytracing in CP auch nicht sonderlich angetan. Gibt viele Spiele ohne RTX, die mich graphisch mehr begeistert haben, ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache. Hab mich für ne 3080 entschieden, weil mir die 3090 dann doch zu viel Saft  aus der Dose zieht, wie ich bei Eyren ja gut sehen kann.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Dezember 2020)

und ich find RT in Cyberpunk hammergeil ... ka wie man da keinen Unterschied sehen


----------



## Eyren (29. Dezember 2020)

andi0139 schrieb:


> was kriegst du als gpu last bei der karte? ich sehe in timespy zwischen 92 und 98 Prozent Last, meistens zwischen 95 und 97 Prozent kriege sie nicht auf 99 oder 100 Prozent, verstehe nicht was da los ist


Ganz normal schwankend zwischen 98% und 99% bei mir.


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und ich find RT in Cyberpunk hammergeil ... ka wie man da keinen Unterschied sehen


Du es gibt Szenen wo einfach alles stimmt. Beleuchtung, Nebel, Haare, Untergrund etc. In solchen Szenen ist das Spiel gesamt ein Augenschmaus und Raytracing setzt dem ganzen das I-Tüpfelchen  auf, das will ich nicht bestreiten.

Ich sage auch nicht das Raytracing garnix bringt, natürlich tut es das. Aber es ist aus meiner Sicht eher subtil und "verwischt" schnell im regulären Gameplay. Mehr ein Feature auf das man achten muss.

Nun achte ich dann aber explizit auf dieses Feature und sehe dadurch aber auch das Texturen verwaschen um Leistung zu generieren(mit dlss auf "Leistung" ist es besonders pfui, "Qualität" geht da echt noch gut). Das stößt bitter auf.

Vlt. kauf ich die Tage noch Control das soll ja sehr gutes Raytracing bieten. Oder es ist wie immer mit neuen Sachen, man muss sie erst lieben lernen 


Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich und bin von Raytracing in CP auch nicht sonderlich angetan. Gibt viele Spiele ohne RTX, die mich graphisch mehr begeistert haben, ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache. Hab mich für ne 3080 entschieden, weil mir die 3090 dann doch zu viel Saft  aus der Dose zieht, wie ich bei Eyren ja gut sehen kann.


Wegen dem Saft aus der Dose...

Ja die 3090 zieht richtig gut. Aber momentan zickt bei mir auch der Afterburner, Ich bekomm keinen Zugriff auf die Spannungen. Denke das man mit ein wenig UV/OC vlt. nicht unbedingt ein Stromsparwunder aus der Karte machen kann aber zumindest könnte man sie in einen vernünftigen Rahmen aus Leistung und Verbrauch bringen.

Bei der 3080 haben mich persönlich der Vram gestört. Hatte auch mal geliebäugelt mit einer 3080ti die theoretisch kommt bzw. noch lieber mit einer 6900xt aber warten wollte ich einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Anthropos (29. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Vlt. kauf ich die Tage noch Control das soll ja sehr gutes Raytracing bieten.


Beleuchtung/Schatten und Reflektionen per RT sind in dem Spiel wirklich hübsch. Aber das Gameplay und Kampfsystem sind absolut nicht meins.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Dezember 2020)

@Eyren Hast du paar Titel zum Benchmarken? Würde gerne mal meine XT Vergleichen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Du es gibt Szenen wo einfach alles stimmt. Beleuchtung, Nebel, Haare, Untergrund etc. In solchen Szenen ist das Spiel gesamt ein Augenschmaus und Raytracing setzt dem ganzen das I-Tüpfelchen  auf, das will ich nicht bestreiten.
> 
> Ich sage auch nicht das Raytracing garnix bringt, natürlich tut es das. Aber es ist aus meiner Sicht eher subtil und "verwischt" schnell im regulären Gameplay. Mehr ein Feature auf das man achten muss.
> 
> ...


Am Anfang fand ich den Unterschied auch nicht soooo berauschend ^^

Aber wenn man nen paar Stunden mit RT zockt und es dann wieder ausschaltet sieht auf einmal alles so flach und "gamy" aus.


Das Selbe hatt ich auch mit Control ... am Anfang fan ich die realistischen Reflexionen "ganz nett"

Aber nachdem ich mich daran gewöhnt hatte und RT mal wieder deaktiviert hatte, dann sah alles auf einmal so "unecht" aus.


Bin mitlerweile leider angefixt ^^ ... wenn nur der extreme Performace Hit nicht wäre


----------



## Blackman2106 (29. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ja die 3090 zieht richtig gut. Aber momentan zickt bei mir auch der Afterburner, Ich bekomm keinen Zugriff auf die Spannungen. Denke das man mit ein wenig UV/OC vlt. nicht unbedingt ein Stromsparwunder aus der Karte machen kann aber zumindest könnte man sie in einen vernünftigen Rahmen aus Leistung und Verbrauch bringen.


Guck mal hier, sehr gut beschrieben. 








						[Sammelthread] - NVIDIA Ampere RTX3000 Undervolting-Sammler
					

Hey Ihr Weihnachtswichtel :xmas:  Hier ist ein Sammelthread um Eure Ergebnisse für Untervolting Ergebnisse von den RTX3000 zu posten. Ziel dieses Threads soll sein den etwas unbedarfteren Undervolting-Luxxern ein paar Ergebnisse als Anhaltspunkte zu liefern wieviel leiser, kühler und weniger...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Dafür bedarfs nicht den Regler für die Spannung, läuft alles über die Kurve. 
Meine 3080 läuft 24/7 mit 1965Mhz bei 0,900V.


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Eyren Hast du paar Titel zum Benchmarken? Würde gerne mal meine XT Vergleichen.


Cyberpunk, Warhammer2, TD2, ?Shadow of Tomb Raider? oder wie das heißt, BF1, CoD MW und noch so 100 Titel unter steam, origin, epic und Uplay. Ach Mensch sag einfach mal so 3 Titel die dich interessieren.  Im Notfall besorge ich die mir.


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Am Anfang fand ich den Unterschied auch nicht soooo berauschend ^^
> 
> Aber wenn man nen paar Stunden mit RT zockt und es dann wieder ausschaltet sieht auf einmal alles so flach und "gamy" aus.
> 
> ...


Also wie ich oben sagte: man muss es lieben lernen. 

Vielleicht bekomm ich die Tage auch den Flash und will nie wieder ohne das getracete raying spielen. Oder das getrayete racing? Also ohne Licht und Schatten halt.

Immer diese neue Technik,  dat  gab et  früher och net und et lief!


----------



## andi0139 (30. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ganz normal schwankend zwischen 98% und 99% bei mir.
> 
> Du es gibt Szenen wo einfach alles stimmt. Beleuchtung, Nebel, Haare, Untergrund etc. In solchen Szenen ist das Spiel gesamt ein Augenschmaus und Raytracing setzt dem ganzen das I-Tüpfelchen  auf, das will ich nicht bestreiten.
> 
> ...


wtf was kann da bei mir sein dass die so weit runter geht bei mir?


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Guck mal hier, sehr gut beschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke danke danke! Genau das habe ich gesucht! Das war der Hinweis der mir fehlte den ich aber nicht in Worte fassen konnte. 

Ich wollte der Karte halt sagen bei welcher Spannung sie welchen Takt anlegen soll. Also genau das was du mir gepostet hast. Mensch wäre das nur 5std. Früher gekommen wäre ich jetzt in den top 10 vom Firestrike.


----------



## Blackman2106 (30. Dezember 2020)

Hihi. Sorry, wollte das schon viel eher posten, dachte dann aber, irgendwer macht das schon mal oder macht den Erklärbar


----------



## andi0139 (30. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Danke danke danke! Genau das habe ich gesucht! Das war der Hinweis der mir fehlte den ich aber nicht in Worte fassen konnte.
> 
> Ich wollte der Karte halt sagen bei welcher Spannung sie welchen Takt anlegen soll. Also genau das was du mir gepostet hast. Mensch wäre das nur 5std. Früher gekommen wäre ich jetzt in den top 10 vom Firestrike.


keine idee warums bei mir im time spy zwischen 92 und 98 Prozent schwanken könnte?


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

Ist halt wirklich so das ich den afterburner die letzten Jahre nur genutzt habe um mir ein Overlay ingame anzuzeigen. All diese Funktionen wie Spannungen,  Takt, Lüfterdrehzahl und Powerlimit bietet AMD halt von Haus.


----------



## Blackman2106 (30. Dezember 2020)

andi0139 schrieb:


> keine idee warums bei mir im time spy zwischen 92 und 98 Prozent schwanken könnte?


Ist voll normal, liegt ja nicht permanent die gleiche Last an.


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

andi0139 schrieb:


> keine idee warums bei mir im time spy zwischen 92 und 98 Prozent schwanken


----------



## andi0139 (30. Dezember 2020)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Ist voll normal, liegt ja nicht permanent die gleiche Last an.


ja sofern es eher öfter bei 98 -100 Prozent wäre, bei mir ists aber meistens zwischen 94 und 96 Prozent und erst beim 2 graphics test gegen ende gehts dann auf 99 hoch


----------



## Blackman2106 (30. Dezember 2020)

Ist bei mir nicht anders. Sorgen solltest du dir machen , wenn's permanent unter 90% wäre. Ihr versteift euch viel zu sehr auf solche Benchmarks.


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

andi0139 schrieb:


> ja sofern es eher öfter bei 98 -100 Prozent wäre, bei mir ists aber meistens zwischen 94 und 96 Prozent und erst beim 2 graphics test gegen ende gehts dann auf 99 hoch


Klingt irgendwie seltsam.  Normalerweise sollte die GPU bei solch einem Benchmark permanent irgendwo bei 98/99 hängen. Runter geht's es nur bei Wechsel der Szenen also GT1 zu GT2 und beim CPU Test.

Woran es allerdings bei dir liegt das dem so nicht ist hab ich keinen Plan. Wie sieht denn das restliche System bei dir aus?


Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir nicht anders. Sorgen solltest du dir machen , wenn's permanent unter 90% wäre. Ihr versteift euch


Also egal was ich mit meiner kleinen Nuckelkiste hier anstelle , bei Grafiktest 1&2 ist die maximale Schwankung bei 98%-99% . Runter geht es bei Wechsel des Tests und natürlich beim CPU test.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Danke danke danke! Genau das habe ich gesucht! Das war der Hinweis der mir fehlte den ich aber nicht in Worte fassen konnte.
> 
> Ich wollte der Karte halt sagen bei welcher Spannung sie welchen Takt anlegen soll. Also genau das was du mir gepostet hast. Mensch wäre das nur 5std. Früher gekommen wäre ich jetzt in den top 10 vom Firestrike.


Kannst auch mal in meine beiden Guides rein schauen, da findest du sicher auch nochmal die ein oder andere Anregung.








						GeForce RTX 3090 übertakten - Tipps und Hinweise für den Elektro-Grill im Winter | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte zeitnah zum Launch mehrere GeForce RTX 3090 ergattern (F5-Skills!) und war auch so freundlich, einiges an Zeit zu investieren, um Euch mit neuen Erkenntnissen…




					www.igorslab.de
				











						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Undervolting Update - So geht (ein wenig) Vernunft nämlich auch! | igor´sLAB
					

Den ersten Artikel kennt Ihr ja schon, aber Ihr könnt ihn natürlich auch hier noch einmal nachlesen: GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting – Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere…




					www.igorslab.de
				




TD2, SOTR und Warhammer hätte ich auch parat, das passt doch schon mal gut. Ansonsten habe ich noch FH4, WWZ, ACO, Strange Brigade und WatchDogsLegion mit integriertem Benchmark. Schlag mal was vor worauf du Lust hast.


----------



## andi0139 (30. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie seltsam.  Normalerweise sollte die GPU bei solch einem Benchmark permanent irgendwo bei 98/99 hängen. Runter geht's es nur bei Wechsel der Szenen also GT1 zu GT2 und beim CPU Test.
> 
> Woran es allerdings bei dir liegt das dem so nicht ist hab ich keinen Plan. Wie sieht denn das restliche System bei dir aus?
> 
> Also egal was ich mit meiner kleinen Nuckelkiste hier anstelle , bei Grafiktest 1&2 ist die maximale Schwankung bei 98%-99% . Runter geht es bei Wechsel des Tests und natürlich beim CPU test.


10850k, Gskill 32 Gb 4000mhz Cl16, Be Quiet Straight Power Platinum 1200W , asus strix z490 e gaming. in unigine superposition liegen beim 8k test 99 Prozent an bei 4k zwischen 97 und 98 und bei 1080p extreme auch 98 Prozent


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kannst auch mal in meine beiden Guides rein schauen, da findest du sicher auch nochmal die ein oder andere Anregung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich komme nicht einmal annähernd an deine Werte.  Irgendwo hakt es bei mir. 

Maximale was ich stabil bekomme sind 2055MHz coretakt und +900 auf den RAM.  Habe jetzt bis 05:00Uhr morgens jeden verdammten Spannungspunkt im Curveeditor einen durch gebencht und meine Ergebnisse liegen immer unterhalb des Gummels-OC wo ich einfach ohne Curve +180MHz auf den Chip gebe.

Ich werde welk mit der Karte


----------



## OmasHighendPC (30. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht einmal annähernd an deine Werte.  Irgendwo hakt es bei mir.
> 
> Maximale was ich stabil bekomme sind 2055MHz coretakt und +900 auf den RAM.  Habe jetzt bis 05:00Uhr morgens jeden verdammten Spannungspunkt im Curveeditor einen durch gebencht und meine Ergebnisse liegen immer unterhalb des Gummels-OC wo ich einfach ohne Curve +180MHz auf den Chip gebe.
> 
> Ich werde welk mit der Karte


Ist das nicht normal, was Deine Karte hier leistet? 2055 MHz find ich nicht gerade schlecht. +900 auf RAM ist auch schon ganz schön. Und die besten Ergebnisse in Benches erhalte ich auch mit einem simplen Offset auf die MHz, wobei +140 MHz bei mir max. stable ist. Für Benches hab ich auch schon +180 MHz eingestellt, wobei ich dann aber die Lüfter auf >90% laufen lassen muss.
Du kannst natürlich mehr Saft geben dank höherem Powerlimit. Aber das dies nicht die Welt bringt an MHz, und v.a. auch nicht an FPS, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Mit H2O geht noch etwas mehr, aber eben auch nur ETWAS mehr.
Nein, Ampere ist kein Overclocker. Sie ist ein Undervolter.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Ist das nicht normal, was Deine Karte hier leistet? 2055 MHz find ich nicht gerade schlecht. +900 auf RAM ist auch schon ganz schön. Und die besten Ergebnisse in Benches erhalte ich auch mit einem simplen Offset auf die MHz, wobei +140 MHz bei mir max. stable ist. Für Benches hab ich auch schon +180 MHz eingestellt, wobei ich dann aber die Lüfter auf >90% laufen lassen muss.
> Du kannst natürlich mehr Saft geben dank höherem Powerlimit. Aber das dies nicht die Welt bringt an MHz, und v.a. auch nicht an FPS, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Mit H2O geht noch etwas mehr, aber eben auch nur ETWAS mehr.
> Nein, Ampere ist kein Overclocker. Sie ist ein Undervolter.


Ja seh ich auch so, die Karten schreien nach Undervolting. OC ist eigentlich ziemlich sinnlos, man kann auf Basis des Standard PT ein wenig optimieren aber wirklich sinnvoll kommt man kaum über die 20500 im Time.

Ein großes Problem bei den Karten ist meiner Meinung nach, das man es nie so hinbekommt das wirklich jedes Lastszenario profitiert.


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

Blödes Kartenviehdingendrecks!

Ok ok also werde ich die Tage mal eher richtung UV gehen. Lieferbestätigung für meinen Block ist heute morgen gekommen, bald geht es los.

Gurdi wegen Benches, heute kommt meine neue SSD hab momentan einfach keinen Platz mehr. Dann installiere ich mal und lege los. Denke Tomb Raider, TD2 und TWW2 aufjedenfall wegen integriertem Benchmark.

€dith sagt: 

Und ja du hast recht am Ryzen könnte man noch was drehen aber irgendwie fehlt mir die lust bei Ryzen dazu. Mal schauen will mal die tage neuen Ram kaufen(wer günstig kauft, kauft zweimal) dann hab ich vielleicht mehr Lust an der CPU was zu machen.


----------



## pietcux (30. Dezember 2020)

Spielst du eigentlich auch oder benchst du nur? Ich hab ne Menge Spaß mit 0.85V und 1800Mhz. Und dem R5 5600x @Stock. 3000er Ram......


----------



## Richu006 (30. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe meiner strix nun seit ein paar Tagen ein Alltagsprofil verpasst mit leichtem "UV" mit Übertaktung. So packe ich bei 1.00 volt 2070mhz. Bis jetzt überall Stable. Und die 1 Volt passen gerade so, das die 480 Watt in fast allen spielen nicht ins Power Limit rennt. Mit durchgehend 2055 bis 2070 mhz ingame bin uch nun ganz glücklich.

Ja für viele hat das mit UV nicht viel zu tun. Aber @ Stock ging die Karte höher mit der Spannung und dann rannte sie in jedem Spiel ins Power Limit. Trotz 480Watt


----------



## Blackman2106 (30. Dezember 2020)

Für OC taugt Ampere nix, da musste schon zu ner BigNavi greifen. 
Wer nur benchen will, muss dann wohl oder übel ein 1000W BIOS flashen und noch technische Eingriffe ( Shunt Mod usw) betreiben. Das ist allerdings nur für die letzten MHz zum benchen gedacht und zum zocken total Realitätsfremd.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meiner strix nun seit ein paar Tagen ein Alltagsprofil verpasst mit leichtem "UV" mit Übertaktung. So packe ich bei 1.00 volt 2070mhz.


samesame, allerdings nur, ausschließlich, für CP77  
MFS20 + 150CC 
anspruchsvolle spiele 1860 @.875
für den rest 1800 @.8
MC 500 (weil überhaupt kein impact auf leistung (+1200 benchstable))


----------



## pietcux (30. Dezember 2020)

Meine Tuf 3080 sitzt in einem recht kleinen Gehäuse. Mit meiner UV Einstellung bleibt die Kiste schön leise. Im Hochsommer gehe ich dan ev noch auf etwas niedrigere Werte. Dann hab ich locker 37 Grad in der Bude.


----------



## Richu006 (30. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Meine Tuf 3080 sitzt in einem recht kleinen Gehäuse. Mit meiner UV Einstellung bleibt die Kiste schön leise. Im Hochsommer gehe ich dan ev noch auf etwas niedrigere Werte. Dann hab ich locker 37 Grad in der Bude.


ok ich muss vielleicht noch dazu schreiben, das meine 3090 Wassergekühlt mit externem MoRa ist. im Moment wird die Karte bei 2h 480 Watt Auslastung 45-48 grad Warm. Im Sommer muss ich dann schauen. aber denke ja bis 55 grad bin ich noch gut im sicheren Bereich und habe genügend Reserven.

Einzig muss ich mich fragen ob ich im Hochsommer dann ein CPU+GPU 700 Watt Heizofen neben mich stehen haben möchte? xD


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Dezember 2020)

Richu006 schrieb:


> ok ich muss vielleicht noch dazu schreiben, das meine 3090 Wassergekühlt mit externem MoRa ist. im Moment wird die Karte bei 2h 480 Watt Auslastung 45-48 grad Warm. Im Sommer muss ich dann schauen. aber denke ja bis 55 grad bin ich noch gut im sicheren Bereich und habe genügend Reserven.
> 
> Einzig muss ich mich fragen ob ich im Hochsommer dann ein CPU+GPU 700 Watt Heizofen neben mich stehen haben möchte? xD


KW gaming incoming
stellst du eben die klimanlage paar stufen tiefer als sonst ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Dezember 2020)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Nein, Ampere ist kein Overclocker. Sie ist *ein Undervolter*.



Ja. Wer hätte bei den ganzen Meldungen, Tests, Berichten von über 350 Watt gedacht, dass meine 3080 jetzt völlig normal bei 200 Watt läuft(meist sogar weniger, als das. Eher so um 180 Watt.) !?

Das hätte ich selbst nicht erwartet, dass das noch _so gut_ geht(mit entsprechend guten Ergebnissen in FPS/auch inkl. RT volle Pulle !).

Hatte nach den ersten Tests von CB was undervolting anging gedacht, so um 280-320 Watt. Ok.
Aber 180-220W ? 

Mit der 80 Strix OC(welche ich zwischenzeitlich mal ne ganze Weile in Bestellung hatte) hatte ich sogar dran gedacht, die mal mit 450 Watt laufen zu lassen. Die wurde aber nicht geliefert.

Die 90er können ja noch mal mehr ziehen, wenn ich an die Strix OC denke.

Und jetzt ? Es ist eine 3080 TUF OC bei mir geworden.
Ampere hat sich _für mich_ als recht angenehme Karte herausgestellt.
Kühl, jetzt sogar leise(bei ca. 1600 Umdrehungen) und _relativ_ wenig Saft ziehend.

Wenn man will.

Dazu halt die neuen "Demo-Möglichkeiten", sich auch mal RT anzusehen und DLSS auszuprobieren, was mit meiner Pascal ja nicht ging.

Und die angebliche "Speicherproblematik" die monatelang durch die Foren getrieben wurde ?
Verschwunden. Gar kein Thema mehr.

Die meiste Zeit dümpelt die Auslastung irgendwo bei 3,5/4,5/6 GB herum.
Manchmal 8.

10 Hab ich noch nicht gesehen in WQHD.

Und für mich is die 3080 eben keine 4k Karte. Sondern eher eine WQHD Karte für etwas mehr Power und Möglichkeiten.

Ich mach mir jetzt noch n 3. Afterburner-Profil für ne Zwischenlösung, zwischen den 180 Watt und den 360 Watt Profilen und werd' mal schaun, was mit dem Wert so geht, den ich ursprünglich nach den ersten CB undervolting Tests so angepeilt hatte, so um die 280 Watt. Is ja auch schon sehr nett, gegenüber den 360 Watt die bei mir gehen.
Da wird man wohl kaum FPS Verluste wahrnehmen.

Gut is, dass meine anderen beiden Profile absolut stabil laufen. Hatte die ganze Zeit keinen einzigen Absturz.
Jetzt noch ein genau so stabiles Mittelding-Profil und die Sache is feddich. 

Ampere. "*Der Undervolter*" ! 
Er war der herausragende Experimentator und Theoretiker der frühen Elektrodynamik.


----------



## Blackman2106 (30. Dezember 2020)

Genau....nochmal 1000 Watt und mehr von der Klima aus der Dose ziehen


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

pietcux schrieb:


> Spielst du eigentlich auch oder benchst du nur? Ich hab ne Menge Spaß mit 0.85V und 1800Mhz. Und dem R5 5600x @Stock. 3000er Ram......


Danke für das posten deiner Werte,  werde dann bei einem UV-Profil mich in diese Richtung orientieren. 

Ob ich auch spiele? Selten und wenn meistens nur World of Warcraft.

Ich kauf mir Hardware primär aus Spaß an der Freude.  Es ist einfach mein Hobby mir einen PC zu basteln und damit zu experimentieren. 

Sekundär nutze ich den PC für die Arbeit. Planrevision, Messprotokolle auslesen/umwandeln, Projekt Dokumentation und archivierung.

Wenn du noch eine genaue Auflistung der dafür benötigen Programme benötigst sag bescheid.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Dezember 2020)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Genau....nochmal 1000 Watt und mehr von der Klima aus der Dose ziehen


vergiss nicht Tesla in der garage.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










						Solar Roof | Tesla
					

Das Solar Roof ersetzt Ihr bestehendes Dach und verleiht Ihrem Haus eine hochwertige Ästhetik, während es gleichzeitig Ihren Haushalt über Jahrzehnte zuverlässig mit Solarstrom versorgt.




					www.tesla.com


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

@Eyren     Ok die ersten beiden hab ich schon im Archiv, TWW2 reiche ich dann heute nach.

Alles inkl HDR, lediglich beim SOTR QHD hab ich es wohl vergessen. Mach da 167 statt 168 draus.
SOTR jeweils Ultra Preset, Div2 ebenfalls (Vsync Off).

QHD RT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


QHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


QHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UHD


----------



## pietcux (30. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Danke für das posten deiner Werte,  werde dann bei einem UV-Profil mich in diese Richtung orientieren.
> 
> Ob ich auch spiele? Selten und wenn meistens nur World of Warcraft.
> 
> ...


Ich habe zum Weltretten einen Dell Laptop lediglich meinen Gaming Monitor nutze ich auch zum arbeiten. Womit ich die Welt rette sag ich nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Dezember 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> LOL was?
> Lisa Su hat da doch die Finger im Spiel^^
> 
> 
> ...



Hier hast du die Auflösung:








						Spanischer Tag des Schabernacks: Gefundene Ampere-Grafikkarten leider nur ein Wunschtraum
					

Die Website Geeknetic berichtete davon, dass in einem Schiffscontainer in Südkorea stolze 500.000 Exemplare der Geforce RTX 3080 gefunden worden seien.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Richu006 (30. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> KW gaming incoming
> stellst du eben die klimanlage paar stufen tiefer als sonst ^^


Habe leider keine Klimanlage... sonst würde ich das wohl tatsächlich machen.

Meine Klimaanlage besteht im Fenster öffnen in der Nacht im Sommer^^ 
Allerdings habe ich im Sommer immer ein Pool vor dem Haus. habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die Filterpumpe in meinen Kühlwasserkreislauf zu integrieren, das wäre echt geil! Pool aufheizen und gleichzeitig Hardware kühlen.

Hätte ich billige Wish Wasserblöcke würde ich das vielleicht einmal testen. Aber meine schönen Wasserblöcke sind mir zu schade, wegen Klorwasser und allem.


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Eyren     Ok die ersten beiden hab ich schon im Archiv, TWW2 reiche ich dann heute nach.
> 
> Alles inkl HDR, lediglich beim SOTR QHD hab ich es wohl vergessen. Mach da 167 statt 168 draus.
> SOTR jeweils Ultra Preset, Div2 ebenfalls (Vsync Off).
> ...


Also UHD spiel ich nicht mit.... hab keinen passenden Monitor 

So also Tomb Raider hab ich gelogen hab noch dieses alte was sich einfach "Tomb Raider" schimpft. Das neue Shadow of the Tomb Raider hab ich aber jetzt zum benchen gekauft und lade runter. Ebenso läuft grade der download von TD2.

TWW2 können wir uns eigentlich sparen hab es mal getestet in QHD da langweilt sich die Grafikkarte immer irgendwo bei 40-80% je nach Benchmark.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Skavenbenchmark geht noch bedeutend weniger.

Nachtrag mit DSR 5160x2160 preset Ultra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

SOTR hättest du einfach die Demo nehmen können, die ist kostenlos 
Naja du willst ja eh DLSS und RT etwas testen  

TWW2 nehmen wir dann nur UHD würde ich sagen, sonst wird es ein CPU Benchmark. Standard Ultra dann würde ich sagen. UHD kannst du via DSR erwzingen.
QHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beides der Battlebenchmark


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

Da ich leider nur eine Bambusleitung besitze dauert der Download etwas.

Aber wollen wir wetten das deine optimierte 6800xt meine 3090 zersägt?

Und ja das würde mich richtig freuen auch wenn das bedeutet ich hab die schlechtere Hardware


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Da ich leider nur eine Bambusleitung besitze dauert der Download etwas.
> 
> Aber wollen wir wetten das deine optimierte 6800xt meine 3090 zersägt?
> 
> Und ja das würde mich richtig freuen auch wenn das bedeutet ich hab die schlechtere Hardware


Kein Stress. Es kommt sehr auf das Game an würde ich sagen, im Overall befinde ich mich mit dem Setting etwa auf Niveau einer 90er, es handelt sich hierbei aber um mein Daily da hab ich die Strix gedrosselt auf 255Watt ASIC, Stock sind 289, da geht also bei Bedarf noch was.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (30. Dezember 2020)

@Gurdi 
Die 3090 macht in TD2 4K max Einstellung  84 FPS. Da ist noch etwas Abstand.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Die 3090 macht in TD2 4K max Einstellung  84 FPS. Da ist noch etwas Abstand.


Ja ich weiß, Div2 UHD hab ich keine Chance, wie schon einige Seiten vorher erwähnt das ist Paradebeispiel für die 90er. Da rattern die Shader. Meine TUF hat da 83 erreicht. Wobei 10% wären gerade so noch im Bereich des möglichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (30. Dezember 2020)

Diese Balken hab ich schon lange vergessen 
bin jetzt nämlich am Gamen, und da läuft's hier jetzt wie der Teufel 
was will man mehr?


----------



## Blackman2106 (30. Dezember 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> SOTR hättest du einfach die Demo nehmen können, die ist kostenlos
> Naja du willst ja eh DLSS und RT etwas testen


Ist bei der Demo der Bench dabei?


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Ist bei der Demo der Bench dabei?


Ja, sogar RT und DLSS geht.



OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> was will man mehr?


Scores!


----------



## Eyren (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaub ich brauch noch ein bisschen Nachhilfe.  Mit DSR bekomme ich 21:9 UHD hin was aber 5160x2160 entspricht. Soweit so gut.

So normales 3840x2160 geht aber nicht. Richtig? Wenn doch bitte kurz erläutern wie.  Nvidia find ich sehr verwirrend im Menü.

Also ich will nicht nörgeln aber 5x2 ist halt doch mehr als 4x2 

Nächste Problemchen was ich habe wären die Profile im Afterburner.  Leider speichert er diese nicht. Zwar kann ich ein auf 1-5 erst einmal 2in Profil speichern doch nach einem System Neustart sind diese weg. 

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## AbuMegatron (30. Dezember 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> So meine 3080 Strix OC am Releasetag bestellt wurde verschickt


Ich gratuliere, du lebst meinen Traum 

XD

Warte jetzt auf die Vorbestellerliste zur 3080Ti Strix... Meint ihr sowas wird komme? Direkt im Asus Shop oder wo bestellt man vor erscheinen am besten?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Dezember 2020)

AbuMegatron schrieb:


> Ich gratuliere, du lebst meinen Traum
> 
> XD
> 
> Warte jetzt auf die Vorbestellerliste zur 3080Ti Strix... Meint ihr sowas wird komme? Direkt im Asus Shop oder wo bestellt man vor erscheinen am besten?


jederzeit wieder über Cyberport, zur abholung 2wo nach bestellung zur fast-UVP, frisch vom flughafen xD


----------



## AbuMegatron (30. Dezember 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> jederzeit wieder über Cyberport, zur abholung 2wo nach bestellung zur fast-UVP, frisch vom flughafen xD


Auf was beziehst du dich gerade? ^^

Gibt's bei cyberport ne Möglichkeit fur Vorstellungen?


----------



## Eyren (31. Dezember 2020)

Sorry, Gurdi es dauert und dauert.

Heute kam nun doch der Kühlblock d.h. ich musste erstmal umbauen. Jetzt hab ich aber momentan soviel Luft im System das ich bescheiden kühle. 40°C Wasser und kaum Durchfluss. 

Mal schauen ob ich über Nacht die Blase/Blasen raus bekomme und sich der MoRa dann bemerkbar macht. 

Heize grade etwas das System mit Timespy extrem stabilitätstest auf. 

Und ja ich habe einen Tempsensor unter der Backplate. Ach und überhaupt die Luft muss raus!


----------



## Eyren (31. Dezember 2020)

So langsam löst sich die Luft.  Hab jetzt noch zwei dicke blasen sichtbar am CPU-Kühler und es gluckert noch gut.

1std. TR bei 150Mhz clock und 500Mhz auf dem ram resultieren in 62°C CPU und 56,73°C backplate/dicht am VRam.

Wasser ist jetzt bei 29,9°C wird also langsam.

Ach ja und irgendwo um die 140-160fps maxed out in 3440x1440.

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.  Ich melde mich dann 2021 mit richtigen Tests.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Backplatemod! So bekommen meine Spiegeleier ein schönes Muster.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Dezember 2020)

Eyren schrieb:


> Euch allen einen *guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*. Ich melde mich dann 2021 mit richtigen Tests.


Danke. Wünsch ich dir auch *und allen Ampere-Zockern hier !* Haut rein !  

PS: Ich sauf' schon merkwürdige Sachen hier ....
Ui ui ui ... 


edit von 0:38Uhr:

Frohes Neues @ all Ampere Zocker !!!!


----------



## Eyren (1. Januar 2021)

Wäh... nach dem Umbau ist 170Mhz clock+800Mhz Vram nicht mehr stabil.

Und 60°C find ich auch mäh.  Ich hab die böse Befürchtung ich muss nochmal ran. Wasser stimmt jetzt mit >30°C aber die 60°C machen mich nervös....

Weiß man wo Nvidia die Temperaturen ausliest? Oder zeigt der lustig einfach die höchste an? Würde passen mein eigener tempsensensor unterhalb der backplate dicht am Vram zeigt auch 59-60°C an. Da der nicht geeicht ist würde ich dann die 1-2°C Differenz einfach ignorieren.


Sag mal feiert ihr Neujahr oder warum ist hier so wenig Aktivität?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2021)

Wenn du jetzt einen HotSpot Sensor hättest wärst du schlauer....


----------



## Blackman2106 (1. Januar 2021)

Gesundes Neues allen hier 
Also 60° find ich bisl viel! Meine wird laut AB bzw GPUZ  nicht wärmer als 40° und die Backplate wird nicht mal warm. Allerdings sind in meinem Zockerzimmer die Temps sehr niedrig mit 19-22 Grad.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Weiß man wo Nvidia die Temperaturen ausliest? Oder zeigt der lustig einfach die höchste an? Würde passen mein eigener tempsensensor unterhalb der backplate dicht am Vram zeigt auch 59-60°C an. Da der nicht geeicht ist würde ich dann die 1-2°C Differenz einfach ignorieren.


bei NV is es ein Durchschnittswert von mehrern Sensoren die über den Chip verteilt sind



Eyren schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich brauch noch ein bisschen Nachhilfe.  Mit DSR bekomme ich 21:9 UHD hin was aber 5160x2160 entspricht. Soweit so gut.
> 
> So normales 3840x2160 geht aber nicht. Richtig? Wenn doch bitte kurz erläutern wie.  Nvidia find ich sehr verwirrend im Menü.
> 
> Also ich will nicht nörgeln aber 5x2 ist halt doch mehr als 4x2


mit dem CustomDSR Tool kannst du dir beliebige Auflösungen einstellen



Eyren schrieb:


> Nächste Problemchen was ich habe wären die Profile im Afterburner.  Leider speichert er diese nicht. Zwar kann ich ein auf 1-5 erst einmal 2in Profil speichern doch nach einem System Neustart sind diese weg.
> 
> Jemand eine Idee?


kommplett weg?

also du kannst dann keine der auf die zahlen gespeicherten Profile mehr auswählen?


----------



## Eyren (1. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt einen HotSpot Sensor hättest wärst du schlauer....


Ja Dankeschön.... können ja die Grafikkarte tauschen dann hätte ich wieder gescheite Sensoren. 


Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Gesundes Neues allen hier
> Also 60° find ich bisl viel! Meine wird laut AB bzw GPUZ  nicht wärmer als 40° und die Backplate wird nicht mal warm. Allerdings sind in meinem Zockerzimmer die Temps sehr niedrig mit 19-22 Grad.


Kühl ist es bei mir in der Wohnung auch ohne jetzt geschaut zu haben würde ich sagen >22°C. 

Ich hab es jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf aber welche Karte hattest du nochmal in welchen settings? 

ich mein ja klar ich blase ca. 470W laut gpu-z durch die Karte aber hoch kommt es mir auch vor.


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bei NV is es ein Durchschnittswert von mehrern Sensoren die über den Chip verteilt sind
> 
> mit dem CustomDSR Tool kannst du dir beliebige Auflösungen einstellen


Mäh also werde ich nie erfahren wo es zu warm wird. Danke Nvidia.

CustomDSR? Also ein zusätzliches Programm? Wieder mäh.

Trotzdem danke euch.
€dith sagt:

Die zweite Frage wurde mir erst jetzt angezeigt am PC. Ja die Profile sind dann komplett weg als hätte ich nie welche hinterlegt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> CustomDSR? Also ein zusätzliches Programm? Wieder mäh.


warum mäh?

is n tolles kleines Tool, programmiert von Orbmu2k





__





						3DCenter Forum -  [Tool] Custom-DSR-Tool
					

[Tool] Custom-DSR-Tool nVidia Grafikkarten




					www.forum-3dcenter.org


----------



## RNG_AGESA (1. Januar 2021)

es gibt die native auflösung und für den rest greift man eben in die trickkiste (wofür auch immer)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Januar 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> es gibt die native auflösung und für den rest greift man eben in die trickkiste (wofür auch immer)


für nen wesentlich besseres Bild zum Beispiel


----------



## RNG_AGESA (1. Januar 2021)

1080p und weniger ja, sonst
[x]doubt

es gibt ja noch SSAA, da wird native auflösung eben x4 berechnet (auf 1080p deutliche visuelle verbesserung, bei 1440p+ homöopathisch)


----------



## RavionHD (1. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute,
gibt es bei solchen Sleeved Kabel irgendwas zu beachten? 


			https://www.amazon.de/ABNO1-Kabelverl%C3%A4ngerung-Stromversorgung-Kabelk%C3%A4mmen-Verl%C3%A4ngerungskabel/dp/B08JK9XHBK/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=sleeved+cable+rgb&qid=1609496445&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyNkg1TFpQQVU3STdMJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDc1NDk3MTA5UUlQQ0VZU0ZSVSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwMzE2OTc2MlBGR0I2TVYwRzE1UCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl
		

Würde damit gerne die hässlichen Kabel die beim Netzteil dabei sind ersetzen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 1080p und weniger ja, sonst
> [x]doubt
> 
> es gibt ja noch SSAA, da wird native auflösung eben x4 berechnet (auf 1080p deutliche visuelle verbesserung, bei 1440p+ homöopathisch)


Bildqualität ist primär abhängig von der ppi nicht von der Auflösung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (1. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bildqualität ist primär abhängig von der ppi nicht von der Auflösung.


1440p auf 32" oder 1080p auf 27" zb?
bin ich ganz bei dir!


----------



## blautemple (1. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Wäh... nach dem Umbau ist 170Mhz clock+800Mhz Vram nicht mehr stabil.
> 
> Und 60°C find ich auch mäh.  Ich hab die böse Befürchtung ich muss nochmal ran. Wasser stimmt jetzt mit >30°C aber die 60°C machen mich nervös....
> 
> ...


30 Grad Delta zwischen GPU und Wasser ist viel zu viel. Wie viel Durchfluss hat du denn? Ich komme bei 480W Verbrauch und ca 130l/h Durchfluss nicht auf 20 Grad. 
Aber ich vermute eher das da bei der Montage was schief gelaufen ist und der Die nicht richtig abgedeckt wird.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> 30 Grad Delta zwischen GPU und Wasser ist viel zu viel. Wie viel Durchfluss hat du denn? Ich komme bei 480W Verbrauch und ca 130l/h Durchfluss nicht auf 20 Grad.
> Aber ich vermute eher das da bei der Montage was schief gelaufen ist und der Die nicht richtig abgedeckt wird.


Die Die´s weißen ja teils massive ungenauigkeiten auf, Igor hatte das ja gemessen. Dagegen waren die Vega auf dem Interposer noch reinste Fertigungskunst. Die fallen teils massiv ab an gewissen Stellen die Chips.



RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 1440p auf 32" oder 1080p auf 27" zb?
> bin ich ganz bei dir!


Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich meine 90er wieder verkauft habe, das fehlen von VSR ist auf einem 32 Zoll QHD Panel sehr schmerzhaft und 1800p mit DSR sieht einfach bescheiden aus weil es keine richtige Kantenglättung ist.


----------



## Eyren (1. Januar 2021)

Durchfluss hab ich nix zum messen habe das lediglich an der stärke der Bewegung im AGB abgeschätzt das ich keinen durchfluss hatte.

Jetzt über Nacht haben sich nochmal ein paar Blasen gelöst und die Temperaturen sind augenscheinlich nochmal um 5°C besser geworden. Ich werd jetzt nicht nochmal alles zerlegen, möchte die kommenden Wochen sowieso noch ein wenig erweitern und basteln dann kann ich immernoch nach schauen. Ich mein sagen wir mal 55°C ach selbst 60°C bei 2 std. dauerlast mit >450W sind nicht kritisch genug das ich nun alles zerlege.


----------



## Richu006 (1. Januar 2021)

Bei mir bewegt sich das Delta bei 480 Watt... auch um ca 15 grad.
Round about 30 grad Wasser temperatur resultieren in 45 grad Chip Temperatur.

30 grad delta find ich auch bissel hoch.

Dass dein OC nicht mehr stabil ist, dürfte daran liegen, dass die gpu nun durch die niedrigere Temperatur (und evtl. Höheren Power Limit) in höheren Boost Stufen hantiert, und deshalb prinzipiell höher taktet? 

Wobei ich werd bei meiner auch noch nicht schlau. Meine Karte läuft eigentlich Stabil, ich habe divere Games Stundenlang gezockt. Aber wenn ich youtube videos schaue, schmiert ab und an der Treiber ab. Irgendwas scheint da noch nicht ganz stable.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> gibt es bei solchen Sleeved Kabel irgendwas zu beachten?
> 
> 
> ...


Achten würde ich bei solchen Anschlusskabeln immer darauf, dass *die Länge* passt(je nach Casegröße) und es nicht zu knapp ist.

Also falls da nicht welche schreiben, dass ihnen die Dinger weggeschmolzen sind, oder die Anschlüsse minderwertig sind .... einfach mal kaufen.
Im Zweifelsfall zurückschicken, wenn man nicht zufrieden ist.

Paranoid wie ich bin, würde ich beim Online Bestellen aber zumindest drauf achten, dass Versand durch Amazon dabei is, wenn man da bestellen will.
Ein Anbieter mit bisher nur 6 Bewertungen ... _kann_ gut gehen. Muss aber nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da dieser Anbieter Versand durch Amazon anbietet, scheint da aber auf den ersten Blick alles ok. 
Einfach bestellen und gucken, ob's für einen passt.

Die Spezifikationen werden sie ja wohl einhalten !?
Wobei ....

... man kann Glück haben. Oder auch nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Landschaftlich ist die Anbieteradresse, wenn vielleicht auch nur n Postfach, schön gelegen, im Futun Brook Tal. 

Kann ja vielleicht gut gehen. Erscheint mir wie ein relativ neuer Anbieter, von 2020.
Viel Glück !   


PS: Du hast doch ne Feuerversicherung ?


----------



## Blackman2106 (1. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Kühl ist es bei mir in der Wohnung auch ohne jetzt geschaut zu haben würde ich sagen >22°C.
> 
> Ich hab es jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf aber welche Karte hattest du nochmal in welchen settings?
> 
> ich mein ja klar ich blase ca. 470W laut gpu-z durch die Karte aber hoch kommt es mir auch vor.


Ich hab nur ne Gigabyte 3080 Waterforce und die lässt nur 330W durch. 
Vielleicht setzen sich die Temps ja noch.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2021)

Das Problem ist jetzt dass er nicht weiß was Phase ist, liegt der Die nicht richtig an, fehlt irgendwo WLP oder hat sich WLP angestaut, liegt was blank etc.


----------



## Eyren (1. Januar 2021)

Vorallem dieses Durchschnittsgedöns von allen Werten.... wieso kann man nicht klar sagen Chip 300°C, Vram -12°C und rückseitig der Vram 97,3312°C. Hab ich noch bei keiner Karte und keinem Herstellers verstanden dieses rumgeschwurbel mit den Temperaturen. 

Eben hat es plopp gemacht und ich hab mir einen Schlauch rausgerissen mit dem Fuß.  Gut jetzt neu befüllt beim spielen gerade 44°C gehabt.

Teste das jetzt noch mit Firestrike extrem Stresstest wie die Temps sich verhalten.

Und wenn mich alles ärgert geht die 3090 an nen Kumpel und ich bau die VII wieder ein bis sich der Markt beruhigt hat. Blöde Hardware immer.


----------



## Blackman2106 (1. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Vorallem dieses Durchschnittsgedöns von allen Werten.... wieso kann man nicht klar sagen Chip 300°C, Vram -12°C und rückseitig der Vram 97,3312°C. Hab ich noch bei keiner Karte und keinem Herstellers verstanden dieses rumgeschwurbel mit den Temperaturen.
> 
> Eben hat es plopp gemacht und ich hab mir einen Schlauch rausgerissen mit dem Fuß.  Gut jetzt neu befüllt beim spielen gerade 44°C gehabt.
> 
> ...


 Du musst viel ruhiger werden. Leg dir mal paar Kinder und ne Frau zu und dann lassen dich diese unwichtigen Pc Probleme völlig kalt


----------



## Eyren (1. Januar 2021)

Ich bin die ruhe in Person. Wenn ich noch ruhiger werde ruft meine Frau mir einen Krankenwagen weil Sie denkt das Herz hätte schlapp gemacht.

Morgen bau ich den Pc auseinander, korrigiere nochmal den Kühler und dann schau ich mal weiter.


----------



## pietcux (1. Januar 2021)

Und halte die Füße unter Kontrolle.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Januar 2021)

Rauch dir ma n Kaffee !  Hilft.


----------



## Blackman2106 (2. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Und halte die Füße unter Kontrolle.


Er hatte bestimmt kalte Füße und wollte sie an der GPU aufwärmen 
Kommt halt vor, kann mir auch jeder Zeit passieren, weil meine Schläuche auch direkt neben den Pedalen von meinem Playseat liegen. Ist bei mir dem geringen Platz geschuldet, den ich in der Wohnung hab.


----------



## Eyren (2. Januar 2021)

Ich hab halt unter Schreibtisch so ein 30cm hohes Schränkchen stehen. Da lege ich normalerweise immer meine Beine ab beim Spielen. 

Momentan steht da aber auch noch der MoRa drauf weil ich den erst noch an die Wand bringen muss. Naja wie das halt ist rumgezappelt, irgendwo hängengeblieben und statt nach zuschauen was das ist einfach kräftig ziehen. 

Aber zeigte mir auch das was nicht stimmte denn so leicht hab ich noch nie einen Schlauch aus einer fitting mit Überwurfmutter gelöst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja Kabelmanagement. Kommt noch wenn ich zufrieden bin und der MoRa hängt.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (2. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (2. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Vorallem dieses Durchschnittsgedöns von allen Werten.... wieso kann man nicht klar sagen Chip 300°C, Vram -12°C und rückseitig der Vram 97,3312°C. Hab ich noch bei keiner Karte und keinem Herstellers verstanden dieses rumgeschwurbel mit den Temperaturen.



Welcher Durchschnittswert meinst du? 

Es gibt doch einfach die GPU "core temp" und mit viel Glück noch eine "VRM Temp" welche man auslesen kann. Oder was hast du noch für eine "durchschnitts" temperatur?

Die Frage wieso der Hersteller nicht will das man diese Temperaturen weis. Ist vermutlich der, das diese Temperaturen teils nahe der 100grad sind. Und deshalb nicht schön aussehen würden. 
Viele würden sich nur unnötig gedanken machen, was denn da so heiss wird. Obwohl VRMs 100 grad eigentlich aushalten


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Januar 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 1080p und weniger ja, sonst
> [x]doubt
> 
> es gibt ja noch SSAA, da wird native auflösung eben x4 berechnet (auf 1080p deutliche visuelle verbesserung, bei 1440p+ homöopathisch)


in 1440p defenitive auch

RDR2 is da nen gutes Beispiel

ohne DSR bügelt das TAA zuviele Details weg und im allgemeinen sieht alles zu blurry aus


----------



## RNG_AGESA (2. Januar 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> in 1440p defenitive auch
> 
> RDR2 is da nen gutes Beispiel
> 
> ohne DSR bügelt das TAA zuviele Details weg und im allgemeinen sieht alles zu blurry aus


mag sein, bei War Thunder ist das anders.. in-game sind zusätzlich sharpness settings vorhanden


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> in 1440p defenitive auch
> 
> RDR2 is da nen gutes Beispiel
> 
> ohne DSR bügelt das TAA zuviele Details weg und im allgemeinen sieht alles zu blurry aus


Ja RDR2 ist ohne Anpassungen eine Krankheit von der Optik her. Entweder man setzt MSAA ein oder bringt via VSR/DSR nochmal Kantenglättung rein.


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha, wies halt wirklich lila ist


----------



## NuVirus (2. Januar 2021)

So also ich kann nun sicher sagen das ohne moderates Undervolting auf 0,875V aber zumindest Speicher OC um 1000 bei meiner 3080 TUF OC mein Be Quiet E11 550W und 8700k bei 1,3V es das von Igor auch erkannte Power Good beim Tomb Raider Benchmark bei gewissen Settings gab - selbst bei Default 3080 trat das auf.

Tomb Raider ist das einzige Game das ich atm mit RTX habe bzw die Demo daher das um DLSS und RTX zu testen 

Hab jetzt nen besseres P10 1000W das nen Kumpel übrig hatte da 7 Jahre alt und PC stürzt nicht mehr ab bzw macht nen restart


----------



## deady1000 (2. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> ...


Ich hab die Graka jetzt sauber an beide Rails angeschlossen, aber es treten immer noch ab und zu die gleichen Probleme auf. Was jetzt nicht mehr passiert sind Netzteilabschaltungen, also die Lastspitzen fange ich jetzt wohl ab.

Aber wenn ich in den Nvidia Settings "Maximale Leistung" nicht reinmache, sprich die Karte im Desktopbetrieb in den Idle gehen kann, dann friert mein Bild ab und zu plötzlich ein und 3 Sekunden später geht der PC aus und startet neu oder bestenfalls fängt er sich nach 10 Sekunden wieder (selten). Wenn ich "Maximale Leistung" reinmache, dann passiert das nicht, aber die Karte idelt halt bei knapp 100W rum, was kacke ist.

Was noch auftritt und noch schlimmer ist, sind zufällige PC-Resets (Blackscreen, Lüfter drehen höher, Bootscreen) während des Zockens. Eigentlich das gleiche was es vorher auch aufm Desktop gab. Es ist echt zum Kotzen und ich bin leicht verzweifelt, aber nur leicht.

Was noch spannend ist, GPU-Z liest nach solchen Vorfällen trotz Last (zB Heaven Benchmark) aus, dass die GPU nur auf x8 Lanes läuft, statt x16. Starte ich den PC normal neu, dann sind es wieder x16. Wirkt fast so als ginge irgendwas in einen Failsafe-Modus (Board oder GPU)?

Naja jedenfalls hab ich mich daran erinnert, dass @Gurdi meinte die BIOS/AGESAS hätten  aktuelle ne Macke. Deshalb habe ich jetzt von F61e bzw F61c auf F51 zurückgeflasht. Das war die BIOS-Version, die ich mit der GTX1080 und der RTX3080 verwendet habe und nie Probleme hatte. Auf F61 hatte ich an dem Tag geflasht, als die RTX3090 da war.

Hoffentlich liegt es am BIOS und nicht am Mobo, dem NT oder der GPU, wobei ich letztere eigentlich ausschließen würde, da ich mit der machen kann was ich will und die Probleme völlig willkürlich aufzutreten scheinen und das Netzteil ist halt auch noch sehr neu. Echt ärgerlich das ganze.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Januar 2021)

Chipsatztreiber auch nochmal frisch drauf machen.
WindowsUpdate 20H2 ist ebenfalls buggy.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Januar 2021)

Mist, ich glaube es ist der RAM.
Hab vorhin ein bisschen was verändert und jetzt scheint es den ganzen Abend lang stabil gewesen zu sein.

- RAM-Takt von 3800 auf 3600
- IF von 1900 auf 1800
- Vram von 1.480V auf 1.450V
- Vsoc von 1.150V auf Auto (ca 1.087V)

Denke der RAM war nicht super stabil und das ganze hat sich jetzt durch die Abwärme der RTX3090 deutlich verschlechtert. Der RAM läuft nämlich immer schon etwas wärmer und er bekommt ja durch den FE-Kühler neurdings noch voll die Breitseite der warmen GPU-Abluft.

Vielleicht wird es besser sobald ich auf Wasser umgerüstet habe.

Jedenfalls würde das die Shutdowns sowohl im Desktopbetrieb, als auch beim Gaming erklären.

Edit:
Bin gerade auf der Suche nach den Ursachen und in diesem Thread ist die Rede davon, dass erhöhte Spannungen auf dem SoC von Ryzen3000 über 1.100V Probleme am PCIe-Slot1 auslösen können, wobei sich das eher auf VDDCR_SOC bezieht.  Naja werde mal weiter testen. Wahrscheinlich war meine Vsoc eh unnötig hoch.









						Safe Vddg voltage.
					

Hi guys. I am trying to get a 3900x to run at a fclock of 1900 but I am having trouble. I know that upping the vddg voltage is a key part to this but 950 is not working. How high can I take it without harming the cpu or other components.  Is there any other settings that can help. My soc is at...




					www.overclock.net
				




Hier auch ein sehr guter Thread. Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor:





__





						Ryzen 3000 Infinity Fabric Overclocking, and Voltages
					

Hello people, I didn't see a different threat for this specifically so I thought I'd create one. It will also help gather a lot of information about this since it does seem to be the best way to get performance out of these chips.  I currently have my PC running have 16GB of B Die at 3733Mhz 16...




					www.overclockers.co.uk


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Ja der Hintzestrahl des Todes kann durchaus die ein oder andere Komponente deutlich mehr erhitzen.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte den RAM wasserkühlen, aber das ist ganz schön viel Fummelarbeit und nicht ganz günstig. Allerdings warte ich jetzt erstmal ab was passiert, wenn ich den Wasserkühler auf die Karte schnalle. Grundsätzlich hatte ich aber schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt den RAM zu kühlen. Mal schauen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (3. Januar 2021)

meshify S2 kühlt alles weg was nötig ist, mühelos, ohne einen einzigen tropfen wasser. 7 140mm lüfter, gedrosselt auf 900RPM bei max belastung, reichen aus.
TUF OC läuft bei 350W mit 60c (default @1800RPM), im max aufgeheizten, worst 35c case!
3900x 62c, 3080 60c

wasser...... pffff


----------



## deady1000 (3. Januar 2021)

Ja, mein Gehäuse ist ne Airflow-Katastrophe.
Die 7 Silent Wings mit max 1000rpm machen es nicht besser.  
Naja immerhin leise ist es.


----------



## blautemple (3. Januar 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> meshify S2 kühlt alles weg was nötig ist, mühelos, ohne einen einzigen tropfen wasser. 7 140mm lüfter, gedrosselt auf 900RPM bei max belastung, reichen aus.
> TUF OC läuft bei 350W mit 60c (default @1800RPM), im max aufgeheizten, worst 35c case!
> 3900x 62c, 3080 60c
> 
> wasser...... pffff


Joa und mit Wasser kannst du die Drehzahl halbieren, die Abwärme verdoppeln und du hast trotzdem noch weit bessere Temperaturen


----------



## RNG_AGESA (3. Januar 2021)

mehr als silent geht nicht.. .
airflow ist das neue wasser!!


----------



## blautemple (3. Januar 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> mehr als silent geht nicht.. .
> airflow ist das neue wasser!!


Kann man so sehen, ist dann halt Blödsinn.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Januar 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> mehr als silent geht nicht.. .
> airflow ist das neue wasser!!


Alles gut, ich gönne jedem eine gute Lüftkühlung. Ist günstiger und oft (nicht immer aber oft) genau so gut. Eine Sache fehlt jedoch und das ist der Spaßfaktor, sowie die Optik. Und wenn's um harte Overclocks geht, gerade in Sachen Grafikkarte, dann gelangen Luftkühler schnell an ihre Grenzen hinsichtlich Lautstärke und Chiptemperatur, wo ne Wasserkühlung leise vor sich hin pumpt und mit entsprechender Lüfterkurve unhörbar bleibt.

Eins darf man aber nicht vergessen: Auch wassergekühlte Systeme benötigen Airflow. Erst recht, wenn man ne AIO verwendet und die Radiatoren vorne und oben am Gehäuse anbringt und dann im Push betreibt. Hinter den Radiatoren kommt dann kaum noch Frischluft an und das kann dann gerne mal ungemütlich für alle Komponenten werden, die nicht aktiv gekühlt werden (CPU-Spannungswandler, RAM, Chipsatz, Mainboard, Festplatten/SSDs, etc).


----------



## RNG_AGESA (3. Januar 2021)

mmmmm, 360W der GPU  +100W CPU kriege ich weg-gekühlt, möglicherweise sogar 500W. mehr vielleicht dann nur noch hörbar.. mehr ist ab hier aber nicht wirklich mehr


----------



## deady1000 (3. Januar 2021)

Hättest du ein Foto von deinem Case?
Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## blautemple (3. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Eins darf man aber nicht vergessen: Auch wassergekühlte Systeme benötigen Airflow. Erst recht, wenn man ne AIO verwendet und die Radiatoren vorne und oben am Gehäuse anbringt und dann im Push betreibt. Hinter den Radiatoren kommt dann kaum noch Frischluft an und das kann dann gerne mal ungemütlich für alle Komponenten werden, die nicht aktiv gekühlt werden (CPU-Spannungswandler, RAM, Chipsatz, Mainboard, Festplatten/SSDs, etc).


Dafür gibt es externe Radiatoren. Ich habe im Gehäuse praktisch keine Abwärme. Dementsprechend sind im Gehäuse nur 3 140er Lüfter die ganz langsam mit 300rpm vor sich hindrehen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (3. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hättest du ein Foto von deinem Case?
> Würde mich mal interessieren.


case hängt am tisch, würde gern ein photo machen aber es ist jetzt zu dunkel dafür xD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (3. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja, mein Gehäuse ist ne Airflow-Katastrophe.


Ich habe die BeQuiet Lüfter gegen 140er Noctuas getauscht, habe jetzt eine wesentlich bessere Kühlung. Das Gehäuse an sich ist sicher keine Airflow Katastrophe, die Lüfter schon. Wasserkühlung ist mir persönlich zu viel Gedöns, ich baue viel zu oft Grafikkarten und Prozessoren um. Die RTX 3080 war auch schon im Dark Base Pro. Leider ist das System mehr so die Family Workstation, daher ist die karte jetzt im LianLi TU150 im zusammenspiel mit 4 120er Noctuas gelandet, auch hier leise und kühl genug für den Hochsommer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Januar 2021)

Ja ok, mit der Turbine geht's wohl.


----------



## pietcux (3. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja ok, mit der Turbine geht's wohl.


Wie gesagt flüsterleise. Oder untertourig.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Januar 2021)

für 699 ist die MSI 3070 Suprim bei Cyberport erhältlich. Der Kurs geht eigentlich in Ordnung.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2021)

Bekommt man dafür nicht schon eine 3080 zur uvp?


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Januar 2021)

Ja ? Wo denn ?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (4. Januar 2021)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ja ? Wo denn ?


Lieber würde ich noch 3 Monate warten wie 700€ für eine 3070 auszugeben


----------



## deady1000 (4. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich im DCS VR Multiplayer immer Mikroruckler mit der GTX1080 hatte. Das Spiel ballert einfach mal 23GB VRAM voll.   Endlich auch mal ein Spiel, welches den VRAM der RTX3090 im Realszenario nutzt.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Januar 2021)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Lieber würde ich noch 3 Monate warten wie 700€ für eine 3070 auszugeben


Deine Entscheidung.

Da ich mehr für meine 5700XT bekommen habe, als ich bezahlt habe, gleicht sich das unterm Strich aus.

Freue mich bereits, bald hier im Laberthread, meinen Senf dazuzugeben.

Mit dabei sind nämlich noch ein GPU Ständer um die GPU abzufangen und ein Mousepad


----------



## deady1000 (4. Januar 2021)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Mit dabei sind nämlich noch ein GPU Ständer um die GPU abzufangen und ein Mousepad





			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B076GZH4ZS
		


Ich hab mir für 7,99€ diese Stütze besorgt und die verschwindet optisch komplett unter der GraKa.
Das Teil was bei der RTX3070 beiliegt ist zwar ne nette Geste, aber optisch eher ungünstig.



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/foto-10-12-20-11-37-35-jpg.1345501/


----------



## Guffelgustav (4. Januar 2021)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Deine Entscheidung.
> 
> Da ich mehr für meine 5700XT bekommen habe, als ich bezahlt habe, gleicht sich das unterm Strich aus.
> 
> ...


Die Suprim ist auch einfach ein schönes Stück  
Habe die 3080 und bereue die (teure) Investition überhaupt nicht.
Also herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! Der Halter für die GPU ist auch eine gute Beigabe.
Weiß nur nicht, ob man den bei einer 3070 braucht? Die wiegt doch deutlich weniger als die 3080 oder nicht?

Natürlich kann man immer warten, aber mir ging es da genauso/ähnlich wie dir.
Hab für meine 1080Ti weit mehr bekommen als ich gedacht hätte, also war der Umstieg garnicht so teuer.
Dass diese Milchmädchen-Rechnung natürlich nur fürs eigene Gewissen aufgeht, ist auch klar 

Bin immer noch überrascht über die Kühlleistung der Suprim.
Habe bisher in keinem Game bei 0.8v mehr als 60° gesehen und das bei max. 1.300 RPM...
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch 3 neue Frontlüfter, dann ist mein PC selbst unter Last nicht hörbar.
Die 3 Phanteks Lüfter aus dem P600s sind dann ab 60-70% doch etwas zu hören.
Da es aber keine Fractal Venturis HP mehr gibt, wieso auch immer, muss ich mir überlegen, was ich mir an 3x140er zulege.



deady1000 schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B076GZH4ZS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm sehe ich anders. Hab das auch hier direkt neben mir auf dem Tisch stehen.
Gewöhnungsbedürftig? Mit Sicherheit.
Schlecht aussehend oder optisch störend finde ich den Halter aber nicht.
Hat für mich was, dieser Suprim Schriftzug und der MSI-Drache auf der Base.
Letztendlich eine Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## Chinaquads (4. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Die Suprim ist auch einfach ein schönes Stück
> Habe die 3080 und bereue die (teure) Investition überhaupt nicht.
> Also herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu! Der Halter für die GPU ist auch eine gute Beigabe.
> Weiß nur nicht, ob man den bei einer 3070 braucht? Die wiegt doch deutlich weniger als die 3080 oder nicht?
> ...



Die Größe ist lt. MSI Homepage identisch.

Lediglich die 3080 ist knapp 150g schwerer.

So oder so, ich bin echt gespannt, wie das Teil geht.


----------



## Guffelgustav (4. Januar 2021)

Dann mach dich bereit auf einen richtigen Brocken!   
Ging mir zumindest so als ich die 1080Ti aus- und die 3080 eingebaut habe.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Januar 2021)

Die 1080 Ti Strix OC war ja sooo niedlich.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee denke das Spiel nimmt sich einfach was es kriegen kann und zwar egal obs gebraucht wird oder nicht. Macht theoretisch auch Sinn. Aber ob die mikroruckler davon kommen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wäre jetzt interessant mit ner 3080 zu vergleichen. Würden die 23gb vram tatsächlich genutzt werden müsste die 3090 da masslos davon ziehen. Aber denke nicht dass sie das tut.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Aber ob die mikroruckler davon kommen wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Ruckeln in Spielen kommt so gut wie immer vom Vram und zwar wenn er schreibt oder verwirft.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte zuerst die Zotac AMP Holo hier ..
Nach Tagen weiterverauft..

Jetzt ist eine kühle und flüsterleise SUPRIM X im Case.
Die schwerste und dickste Graka die ich je hatte.

Ich muss zugeben ich steh auf schicke dicke Karten.
Die Aorus gefällr mir zB überhaupt nicht (:

Die Stütze ist diesmal vieeel besser als die von der 2080 Gaming X Trio.
Lässt sich super easy einbauen ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackman2106 (4. Januar 2021)

Hab vorhin mal bisl gezockt und statt meinem UV Profil das Stock+100 auf Core. 
Durch nen Fps Limiter (100Fps bei 5120x1440) wird weniger Saft gezogen und dann kann man mal sehen wie hoch die Gpus takten könnten, wenn sie es nur dürften. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ruckeln in Spielen kommt so gut wie immer vom Vram und zwar wenn er schreibt oder verwirft.


Oder von bekloppten Hintergrundprogrammen, wie dem Lighting-Service, oder Weiteren.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Oder von bekloppten Hintergrundprogrammen, wie dem Lighting-Service, oder Weiteren.


Cpu ist auch manchmal schuld, also Engine Overhead.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Januar 2021)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Hab vorhin mal bisl gezockt und statt meinem UV Profil das Stock+100 auf Core.
> Durch nen Fps Limiter (100Fps bei 5120x1440) wird weniger Saft gezogen und dann kann man mal sehen wie hoch die Gpus takten könnten, wenn sie es nur dürften.
> 
> 
> ...


Leider bei 100% Last unmöglich... bei der Spannung läuft die Karte brutalst ins Power Limit


----------



## deady1000 (5. Januar 2021)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Hab vorhin mal bisl gezockt und statt meinem UV Profil das Stock+100 auf Core.
> Durch nen Fps Limiter (100Fps bei 5120x1440) wird weniger Saft gezogen und dann kann man mal sehen wie hoch die Gpus takten könnten, wenn sie es nur dürften.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja klar, ohne Last geht einiges.
Ich sage nur Ryzen3000 und die Geschichte mit den 4,7GHz... sieht man nur im Idle.
Unter richtig fetter Last gehen die Kerne runter auf 4,1-4,2GHz.

Ist hier in deinem Beispiel ähnlich.
Unter 58% Auslastung siehst du hier Taktraten, die die Karte unter Last umgehend crashen lassen würden.

Denke mal um das da stabil zu bekommen bräuchtest du ne echt gute Wasserkühlung und ne heftige Spannung. Stromverbrauch wäre natürlich jenseits von Gut und Böse. Laut Milchmädchenrechnung*, wenn das linear skalieren würde, über 500W.  

290W / 58% Auslastung * 100% = 500W
Kann man natürlich so nicht rechnen, aber man versteht.
Wenn alle Transistoren ausgelastet werden, dann wirds hot.


----------



## Blackman2106 (5. Januar 2021)

Sag ich ja, man rennt brutal ins PL. Ich denk sogar, das die Stock Spannung ausreichen würde um so den Takt zu fahren.  Die Wakü dazu wäre da 
So, weiter schlafen und träumen


----------



## EddyBaldon (5. Januar 2021)

Power Limit = Na und? Such dir beim Setup der Karte ein Limit aus das dir gefällt:

Pwr
Volt
Temp

Nutzung ohne Limit ist verschenkte Leistung. Einen der drei Tode muss die Karte schließlich sterben. Ist man kein Öko-Voltianer und möchte das Maximum an Leistung für das teuer bezahlte Geld, dann ist es optimal, wenn im realen Gamingbetrieb bei gesunden Temperaturen die maximale physikalische Leistung der Board-Komponenten genutzt wird. Im Idealfall wird die Karte dabei, weit weg vom TL, zwischen PL und VL alternieren. Meine 3090 habe ich genau so ausbalanciert. Im Torture-Bench zieht sie bis 485 Watt bei ca. 1V. Unter Luft das halbe kW aus dem Case zu kriegen ist aber recht anspruchsvoll.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute, was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesem Netzteil für die RTX 3080:





						BitFenix Whisper M 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil, modular - 750 Watt
					

Voll-modulares 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteil mit vier +12-Volt-Schienen, vollständigen Schutzschaltungen, DC-DC-Technik und extra leisem 135-mm-Lüfter.




					www.caseking.de
				




Sonst ist fast alles ausverkauft derzeit.


----------



## EddyBaldon (5. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hi Leute, was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesem Netzteil für die RTX 3080:


Meine Wahl von den aktuell Lieferbaren wäre das:









						Cooler Master stellt neue Version V2 der Netzteilserien V Gold und MWE Gold vor
					

Hardware-Inside




					www.hardwareinside.de
				








__





						Cooler Master V Series V850 Gold - V2 - Netzteil (intern) ATX12V 2.52/ EPS12V - 80 PLUS Gold - Wechselstrom 100-240 V - 850 Watt - aktive PFC - Europa-2090229
					

ACom PC ist ein Berliner Computerfachhandel. Wir bieten unseren Kunden kompetente und gewissenhafte Beratung bei allen Fragen rund um den Computer, bei Servern und Software.




					www.acom-pc.de


----------



## RavionHD (5. Januar 2021)

Sicher ein sehr gutes Netzteil, nur ist das wirklich notwendig? Gibt es irgendwelche Bedenken beim Bitfenix? 
Er wird neben der RTX 3080 ein Ryzen 5600X nutzen.


----------



## EddyBaldon (5. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Sicher ein sehr gutes Netzteil, nur ist das wirklich notwendig?


Das entscheidest du.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Januar 2021)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Das entscheidest du.


Die Frage ist ob es Bedenken beim Bitfenix Netzteil gibt, die Reviews hören sich ja sehr gut an.


----------



## Averey (5. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hi Leute, was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesem Netzteil für die RTX 3080:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht ganz okay aus, auch wenn ich persónlich mit Bitfenix weniger Erfahrung habe.

Gibt aber sicherlich auch zum Bitfenix Tests. Imo, ich würde beim NT Neukauf gleich auf 850 Watt gehen, dann ist auch in Zukunft Ruhe, aber es bleibt dir überlassen. 750 sollen ja auch reichen.


EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Meine Wahl von den aktuell Lieferbaren wäre das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CoolerMaster V2 hatte ich bei mir bis noch vor einer halben Woche, und es ist sicherlich ein sehr wertiges Netzteil, und von aussen inklusive Lüfter welcher sehr leise lief hat mich schon angesprochen.

Leider hatte es nervtötendes Spulenfiepen mit einer sehr nervigen Hochfrequenz, was ich auf die Dauer nicht ausgehalten hätte. Habe es zurückgeschickt und es ist jetzt ein Thermatake Toughpower GF2 geworden. Teuer, dafür endlich kein Fiepen.

Es ist aber natürlich leider so, dass es markenunabhängig ist, und man mit jeder Marke ein Gerät erwischen kann das Spulenfiepen aufweist, nicht nur die billigeren Geräte.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Januar 2021)

weil Asus Karten ja nicht schon teuer genug sind ...









						ASUS officially increases graphics cards and motherboards pricing - VideoCardz.com
					

2021 starts with increased pricing on ASUS PC components. ASUS has officially confirmed increased pricing for its graphics cards and motherboards ASUS has officially announced it will increase pricing for its graphics cards and motherboards effective immediately. The pricing has been adjusted...




					videocardz.com
				




die wollen wohl auch noch was vom Miningkuchen ab



ahahah ich lach mich tot xD

"I really don't know their real names.
GA102 20GB GD6X
GA102 12GB GD6X
GA103 10GB GD6X
GA103S 8GB GD6X
GA106 12GB GD6
GA106 6GB GD6
WHAT A MESS!"





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1346356287903326209

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



also

3080TI 20GB mit 320 Bit BUS

3080 Super 12GB mit 384 Bit BUS

3070TI 10GB mit 320 Bit BUS

3070 Super 8GB mit 256 Bit BUS

3060 12GB mit 192 Bit BUS


was läuft denn falsch bei Nvidia?




und jetzt aus noch ne 3060 Ultra mit GA104 XD









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 Ultra 12 GB - schneller als eine RTX 3060 Ti? ASUS TUF Gaming geleakt! | igor´sLAB
					

Meine Kollegen von wccftech.com haben gerade eben einen exklusiven Leak veröffentlicht, der die kommende NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060 betrifft. Die Webseite hat die ersten Bilder einer Custom GeForce RTX…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. Januar 2021)

OMEGALOL
es klingt merkwürdig aber die entwicklung ist für besitzer einer RTX 3x karte erfreulich, im hinblick aufs 4x upgrade! xD


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Scheint so ne Mischung aus BigNavi Panik und versuchtem verwurschten der Chipausbeute zu sein.
Eine 3080 Supermit 12GB wäre eine durchaus interessante Karte.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. Januar 2021)

cyberpunk läuft problemlos mit 8GB, es bleibt wohl auch das anspruchsvollste spiel die nächsten 20monate...


----------



## RavionHD (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Scheint so ne Mischung aus BigNavi Panik und versuchtem verwurschten der Chipausbeute zu sein.
> Eine 3080 Supermit 12GB wäre eine durchaus interessante Karte.


Wieso sollte Nvidia Panik haben? Die stehen derzeit überhaupt nicht unter Druck.

RTX 3000 ist auch deutlich besser lieferbar als die RX 6000.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. Januar 2021)

bei https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/Steam-Hardware-Software-Survey-Welcome-to-Steam taucht 6800/XT nicht einmal auf! 
AMD und dessen versprechen... 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1146827961162711045

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2021)

Wenn jetzt wirklich eine 3060 Super mit 12GB kommt, welche wieder besser als eine 3060TI ist kommt verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Januar 2021)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt wirklich eine 3060 Super mit 12GB kommt, welche wieder besser als eine 3060TI ist kommt verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.


mit nem GA104 sollte das auch garnicht möglich sein

da die 3060Ti dann 33% mehr Speicherbandbreite hätte


lustig wäre es wenns ein sehr stark beschnittener GA102 (1/2 der Rechenkerne weg z.B.) aber mit vollen Speicherausbau:

5376 Cuda Kerne mit 12GB GDDR6 an nem 384 Bit Bus xD

würd ich für 449€ sofort kaufen


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Nvidia Panik haben? Die stehen derzeit überhaupt nicht unter Druck.
> 
> RTX 3000 ist auch deutlich besser lieferbar als die RX 6000.


Joh deswegen würgen die sich auch zehn Modelle aus dem Hals oder was? Die Super Serie kam auch nur wegen Navi.
Klar stehen die unter Druck.


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh deswegen würgen die sich auch zehn Modelle aus dem Hals oder was? Die Super Serie kam auch nur wegen Navi.
> Klar stehen die unter Druck.


Was hat Nvidia denn bisher so alles released? Ne 3090, 3080, 3070 und 3060Ti. Alles andere sind völlig unbestätigte Gerüchte. So richtig panisch wirkt das nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was hat Nvidia denn bisher so alles released? Ne 3090, 3080, 3070 und 3060Ti. Alles andere sind völlig unbestätigte Gerüchte. So richtig panisch wirkt das nicht.


ja und alle dieseModelle haben noch nicht mal eine grobe Verfügbarkeit erreicht und kriegen schon die Super duper Ti nachgeschoben.Von üblicher Praxis ist das weit entfernt. Allein schon das die Ampere derart hochgezüchtet wurden basiert doch schon auf der Konkurrenzsituation.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> So richtig panisch wirkt das nicht.



Mancher möchte gern Panik und Schlechtes sehen. Der Kopite is auch nur noch am rummeckern, wie der 08/15 User im Forum. 
Die Lage is aktuell halt wenig erfreulich. Das färbt ab.

Dazu is aktuell so ziemlich alles völlig Wurscht, was _alle GPUs_ angeht, _auch Radeons_, da Markt völlig daneben is.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es jetzt schon ne 3060 Strix OC gibt, die so viel kostet, wie meine 3080 TUF OC eigentlich kosten _*sollte*_, welche aber mehr kostet, als eine 3080 Strix OC kosten _*sollte*_ ... alles Murks.

Und mit 3060, 70, 80, 90 is doch für jeden was dabei. Falls die Verfügbarkeit und die Preise irgendwann 2021 noch mal normaler werden _*sollten*_. 

Man kann natürlich noch zig Modelle dazwischen quetschen. Notwendig isses nicht.
Würde mal behaupten, 99,9% der Zocker brauchen auch keine 20 GB Speicher für WQHD.


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ja und alle dieseModelle haben noch nicht mal eine grobe Verfügbarkeit erreicht und kriegen schon die Super duper Ti nachgeschoben.Von üblicher Praxis ist das weit entfernt. Allein schon das die Ampere derart hochgezüchtet wurden basiert doch schon auf der Konkurrenzsituation.


Es wurde doch noch gar nichts nachgeschoben.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Januar 2021)

Alter... 

Und das ist ein NZXT S340.

Nicht wirklich klein das Gehäuse.

Leise ist sie. Bei 66°C in Cyberpunk. Boostet mit 1980 Mhz im Silent Modus.


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2021)

Ich komme immer noch nicht darauf klar wie fett diese Karten sind haha


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> mit nem GA104 sollte das auch garnicht möglich sein
> 
> da die 3060Ti dann 33% mehr Speicherbandbreite hätte


Eigentlich kann es auch gar nicht sein, weil wenn die wirklich schneller als eine 3060ti ist, dann wäre sie ja schon auf 3070 Liga und dann noch mit 12GB?! Dann wäre die 3070 ja komplett unnötig...


----------



## EddyBaldon (5. Januar 2021)

Eine 2080ti OC Custom hat mal 1,5 k€ gekostet. Im Verhältnis zur Leistung sind die aktuellen Marktpreise für die 3000er immer noch mehr als ok. Die UVP´s hat Nvidia nur deshalb so niedrig angesetzt, damit AMD beim Gegenzug an seinen Karten nur eine  dünne Marge hat.


----------



## Richu006 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh deswegen würgen die sich auch zehn Modelle aus dem Hals oder was? Die Super Serie kam auch nur wegen Navi.
> Klar stehen die unter Druck.


Nein... stehen sie nicht
Die Big Navi Karten können Nvidia noch nicht ganz das Wasser reichen.

Was die Nachfolge Modelle angeht. Ist das völlig Normal. Es erschien immer ca. 1 Jahr später die TI Variante. Wieder 1 - 2 Jahre später dann das Nachfolgemodell (RTX4000)

Und da man eine GPU nicht von heute auf morgen entwickelt, sondern etwas länger dafür brauchen dürfte. Wird Firmen Intern logischerweise auch schon sehr früh über die neuen Modelle gesprochen. 

Das Problem heutzutage ist, dass die Leaker schon früh voraus sind. Nur weil heute bereits leaks von 3080Ti's und teils sogar von RTX 4000 im Umlauf sind. Heisst das nicht das Nvidia Panik schiebt. 

Ich denke es ist ein normaler Entwicklungsablauf wie die letzten 10 Jahre schon immer.

Nur wirft der aktuelle Hype  viele Leaker auf den Tisch. Und alles wird gleich an die grosse Glocke gehängt. Schon lange bevor etwas überhaupt erscheint.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Januar 2021)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> ... Dann wäre die 3070 ja komplett unnötig...


ich glaub das is Jensen so ziemlich egal ^^


----------



## DARPA (5. Januar 2021)

Was ist denn GA103S ?


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (5. Januar 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ich glaub das is Jensen so ziemlich egal ^^


Wäre aber schon eine heftige Aktion


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Die Big Navi Karten können Nvidia noch nicht ganz das Wasser reichen.


Naja das sehe ich aber deutlich anders.
Können gerne ein paar Benchmarks vergleichen zwischen einer 6800XT und einer 3080.


Chinaquads schrieb:


> Alter...
> 
> Und das ist ein NZXT S340.
> 
> ...


Die Suprime ist schon wirklich ne geile Karte.  Was zieht der aus der Dose wenn die mit 800mv läuft? Würde mich mal interessieren wie gut die Platine ist, da konnt bisher noch kein Hersteller ASUS das Wasser abgraben.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. Januar 2021)

DARPA schrieb:


> Was ist denn GA103S ?


scheinbar nen GA103 mit nem kleinen Package


----------



## Guffelgustav (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Suprime ist schon wirklich ne geile Karte.  Was zieht der aus der Dose wenn die mit 800mv läuft? Würde mich mal interessieren wie gut die Platine ist, da konnt bisher noch kein Hersteller ASUS das Wasser abgraben.


Für eine 3080 Suprim könnte ich dir das sagen.
Allerdings nur der Powerdraw den man auslesen kann.
Ein entsprechendes Gerät um das nachzumessen besitze ich nicht.
Irgendein bestimmtes Szenario/Benchmark/Game was du da gerne hättest?
Sofern ich das Game hab, teste ich dir das gerne durch  

Meine läuft durchgehend auf 0.8v/1800/+500.
Höchstwerte die ich in Benchmarks gesehen habe, lagen bei 260W.
In Games zieht sie meistens 220-235W (Cyberpunk, CoD Cold War).


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Meine läuft durchgehend auf 0.8v/1800/+500.


Perfekt, Port Royal wenns geht oder Division 2


----------



## Richu006 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Können gerne ein paar Benchmarks vergleichen zwischen einer 6800XT und einer 3080.


Ja es gibt paar einzelne Anwendungen, wo die Navi Karten vorne sind. Und es gibt evtl. paar Leute mit guter Custom Kühlung, und gutem Chip. Welche bis ans Limit übertaktet, dann sogar in einigen Bereichen den Nvidia Karten davon ziehen. 
Das bleiben allerdings alles ausnahmen. Im grossen und ganzen schneiden die durchschnittlichen Nvidia Karten leistungstechnisch einfach besser ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weis auf anderen Seiten siehts teile etwas anders aus. Aber das ist schon so der Grundsätzliche tenor!


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja das sehe ich aber deutlich anders.
> Können gerne ein paar Benchmarks vergleichen zwischen einer 6800XT und einer 3080.
> 
> Die Suprime ist schon wirklich ne geile Karte.  Was zieht der aus der Dose wenn die mit 800mv läuft? Würde mich mal interessieren wie gut die Platine ist, da konnt bisher noch kein Hersteller ASUS das Wasser abgraben.


Wie meinst du ? 800mV bei wieviel Mhz ? Was soll ich im OC Scanner einstellen ? Die Werte lese ich über HWinfo aus ?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Perfekt, Port Royal wenns geht oder Division 2


warum nicht CP77 mit DLSS? 
immerhin ein reales szenario.... benchmark spielen ist doch langweilig!


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2021)

Ich bin sowieso kein Fan von eingebauten Benchmarks. PCGH hat das alles perfekt dokumentiert, da kann man auch das nutzen und hat dann vernünftige Daten...


----------



## Guffelgustav (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Perfekt, Port Royal wenns geht oder Division 2


Port Royal hab ich nicht, aber ich installiere extra für dich Division 2   
Werde den Download anschmeißen bevor ich ins Bett gehe und morgen gibts dann die Werte.



RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> warum nicht CP77 mit DLSS?
> immerhin ein reales szenario.... benchmark spielen ist doch langweilig!


Bei CP77 mit folgenden Settings 1440p nativ:
- Texture Quality max
- Basic Settings alle aus (mag den Kram nicht)
- Advanced Settings maxed out (Psycho) inkl. RT max (Psycho)
- FOV 80
- DLSS Performance
= max. 224W nach 1,5h


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Januar 2021)

Holy Moly...

0,8V // 1755 Mhz ( Mehr macht meine nicht ) >> 141 Watt max.

Stock 1,081 V // 1980 Mhz >>> 264 Watt

Port Royal V1.2

Punkte: 7273 vs 8121

lol

Lohnt ja wieder UV mein Nvidia.

Rest Stock versteht sich.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wie meinst du ? 800mV bei wieviel Mhz ? Was soll ich im OC Scanner einstellen ? Die Werte lese ich über HWinfo aus ?


Schau mal hier, am besten den AB benutzen.








						GeForce RTX 3080 und RTX 3090 Undervolting - Wenn Vernunft und Experimentierfreude auf Ampere treffen | igor´sLAB
					

Unser Community-Mitglied Gurdi konnte zeitnah zum Launch eine GeForce RTX 3080 ergattern und war auch so freundlich, einiges an Zeit zu investieren, um Euch mit neuen Erkenntnissen rund um diese Karte…




					www.igorslab.de
				






Richu006 schrieb:


> Ja es gibt paar einzelne Anwendungen, wo die Navi Karten vorne sind. Und es gibt evtl. paar Leute mit guter Custom Kühlung, und gutem Chip. Welche bis ans Limit übertaktet, dann sogar in einigen Bereichen den Nvidia Karten davon ziehen.
> Das bleiben allerdings alles ausnahmen. Im grossen und ganzen schneiden die durchschnittlichen Nvidia Karten leistungstechnisch einfach besser ab.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren Belehren.
In Forza soll die XT 7% Langsamer sein als die 3080. Ich wette KEINE 3080 schlägt das hier und dabei hab ich noch kein Watt mehr rein gesteckt als eine 6800XT Stock brauch, also knapp 295 Watt.  Da muss schon mindestens ne 3090 ran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Borderlands 3 9% Langsamer.
Auch hier glaube ich nicht das irgendeine 3080 das schlägt.
QHD BadAss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UHD BadAss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chinaquads schrieb:


> Holy Moly...
> 
> 0,8V // 1755 Mhz ( Mehr macht meine nicht ) >> 141 Watt max.
> 
> ...


Im Time brauchte die TUF bei 850Mv das hier. Kriegt die Suprim das unterboten bei 850mv? Das wäre schon Bombe. Speicher übertakten dabei nicht vergessen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Januar 2021)

Ich hab ne 3070, keine 3080. Die 3070 braucht im Timespy bei 1815 Mhz //0,85V //+920 Mhz Ram etwa 174 Watt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Januar 2021)

Hab gerade mal den oben angesprochenen Port Royal durchlaufen lassen, mit meinen mittleren Einstellungen, so wie ich sie jetzt 24/7 laufen lassen hab. Also inkl. fps limiter auf 100 und zwischen meinem Stromsparprofil und Full Power Profil angesiedelt(so irgendwo zwischen 250-280 Watt sollte die Zielsetzung sein).

Keine Ahnung. Es sagt: Punkte ! Sieht toll aus. 

Ansonsten habe ich sehr schön gerade Striche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll einem das sagen ?
Schönes Zocken, oder wie ?

Mir sind eigentlich die echten Spiele, die man zockt, auch lieber, als so ein "Punktebenchmark" um etwas zu sehen/lesen.

Wenn man echt Strom sparen will, geht's natürlich auch wesentlich niedriger, z.B. mit meinem Stromsparprofil.
Da hab ich zwischen 170 und 220 Watt angepeilt für.

Geht natürlich auch volle Pulle 350W +.

Aber für den Normalbetrieb nutze ich jetzt mein mittleres Profil. Denke so Richtung 280 Watt is ganz gut für die 3080.


----------



## Richu006 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, am besten den AB benutzen.
> 
> 
> Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren Belehren.
> In Forza soll die XT 7% Langsamer sein als die 3080. Ich wette KEINE 3080 schlägt das hier und dabei hab ich noch kein Watt mehr rein gesteckt als eine 6800XT Stock brauch, also knapp 295 Watt.  Da muss schon mindestens ne 3090 ran.


Naja der Allgemeine Tenor sieht aber nicht ganz so rosig aus.

Mir ist auch klar, dass die AMD Karten evtl. besseres OC Potential haben. Aber deine eigenen Benchmarks sagen leider so überhaupt nichts aus. Wie die Karten im Allgemeinen Performen.

Es bringt schlichtweg nichts, sich hier eine gut optimierte mit sauberer Spannunskurve angepasste, und evtl Wassergekühlte GPU von dir oder irgend jemandem anzusehen. Und dann daraus zu schliessen wie gut die Karten doch wären. 

Was zählt ist welche Leistung bei der breiten Masse raus kommt. Weil schlieslich wollen Nvidia und auch AMD ja die grosse Masse ansprechen und nicht nur paar wenige Enthusiasten. 

Und da schneiden die Nvidia Karten fast durchweg besser ab. 

Dazu kommt dann noch sowas wie DLSS etc. und so Extras wo AMD atm noch keine rechte Konkurrenz liefern können.

Sieh dich doch mal bisschen um in den Benchmarks, ich habe vorhin nur eines von vielen Bildern gepostet... Könnte noch Zig andere solche Bilder Posten.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 3070, keine 3080. Die 3070 braucht im Timespy bei 1815 Mhz //0,85V //+920 Mhz Ram etwa 174 Watt


Oh, na dann taugt der Vergleich natürlich nichts. Dachte du hättest eine 80er.



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Aber für den Normalbetrieb nutze ich jetzt mein mittleres Profil. Denke so Richtung 280 Watt is ganz gut für die 3080.


Bei der TUF auf jeden Fall der Sweetspot die 280Watt. Nuir schaffen das die meisten Karten nicht, daher würde mich ja mal die Platine der Suprime interessieren ob die da mithalten kann mit der TUF.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Januar 2021)

Haha ! Mein Stromsparprofil läuft für Port Royal *nur 6,12 fps geringer*, als mein 24/7 Profil. 

Dabei bei 0,73 - 0,74v und unter 200 Watt im Port Royal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:

Ähm ... bei mir is natürlich wie immer alles nur luftgekühlt.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Mir ist auch klar, dass die AMD Karten evtl. besseres OC Potential haben. Aber deine eigenen Benchmarks sagen leider so überhaupt nichts aus. Wie die Karten im Allgemeinen Performen.


Naja aber wen interessieren die Stockwerte hier in dem Thread?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Es bringt schlichtweg nichts, sich hier eine gut optimierte mit sauberer Spannunskurve angepasste, und *evtl Wassergekühlte GPU* von dir oder irgend jemandem anzusehen. Und dann daraus zu schliessen wie gut die Karten doch wären.


Naja ... ich kann bei mir wenigstens den Schluss für mich raus ziehen, dass meine 3080 total geil is !   
Auch nur luftgekühlt.

Is doch n schönes Fazit.


----------



## Guffelgustav (5. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte diese Frage vor einigen Seiten schonmal gestellt, aber keine Antwort erhalten.
Sowohl hwinfo als auch AB zeigen mir gelegentlich 0Mhz Core und 0v an. 
Das dauert 1-2 Sekunden und dann sind es wieder 210Mhz bei 0.737v.
Ist dieses Verhalten normal?
Würde echt gerne wissen woran das liegen kann?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Januar 2021)

Ob das normal is, weiß ich nicht. Glaub eigentlich eher nicht. 
Bei mir lief der AB sowieso erst einigermaßen brauchbar mit der Version 4.6.3 Beta *4*.
Vorher war alles totaler Murks.

Ich warte eigentlich noch, auf neuere, verbesserte Versionen.
Vielleicht wird's dann auch richtig angezeigt. Glaub kaum, dass es normal is, mit 0,00v.  Das wäre ja eigentlich = Aus.
Ich gehe also von einem Auslesefehler aus.

Ich würde einfach mal weiter abwarten, auf neuere Versionen.
Viel Anderes bleibt uns ja eh nich übrig.

edit: Meine Version sagt ja zumindest auch ganz Klar Beta. Also nich fertig/stable/richtig.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Die GPU schalet wahrscheinlich AN/AUS um Strom zu sparen.


----------



## Richu006 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja aber wen interessieren die Stockwerte hier in dem Thread?


Es ging ja darum dass du meintest Nvidia wäre unter Druck...

Das sind sie eben nicht, solange ihre Karten bei 90% der Bevölkerung besser performt als die Karte der Konkurrenz. Eigentlich schade, dass da AMD nicht noch etwas mehr das Potential ausgereizt hat.

Hier im Forum mag das sicher anders aussehen. Hier treiben sich viele Enthusiasten herum. 

Aber das ist immer noch die Minderheit aller Gamer.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die GPU schalet wahrscheinlich AN/AUS um Strom zu sparen.


Echt ? Und wo kommt in der Zeit das Bild her ? 

edit: bei mir geht das mit den 0v auch mal 30 Sekunden lang, während ich hier surfe, z.B. .

edit2: Ach nee. Hab's mal eben gegengecheckt. Momentan durchgehend 0,743v.
Also schaltet er jetzt beim surfen tatsächlich nich auf 0v.

Is das ne Stromsparfunktion ?

*210MHz* aktuell. Schaltet _nich_ auf 0v.
Is wie bei Guffel.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Es ging ja darum dass du meintest Nvidia wäre unter Druck...
> 
> Das sind sie eben nicht, solange ihre Karten bei 90% der Bevölkerung besser performt als die Karte der Konkurrenz. Eigentlich schade, dass da AMD nicht noch etwas mehr das Potential ausgereizt hat.
> 
> ...


Ja und diese Leuter werden im allgemeinen schauen was Sie so zocken und in welcher Auflösung und danach entscheiden. Vram ist für den Laien ebenfalls ein absolut relevanter Wert.

Beide Arches haben Ihre Stärken, ich sehe NV da schon unter Druck. Interessant in dem bereich sind sowieso dann RX 6700 und 60ti/70

@ChrisMK72
Deine GPU schaltet ständig AN/Aus, du merkst es nur nicht. Egal ob unter Last oder im Idle. Andernfalls würden moderne GPU´s völlig überhitzen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Deine GPU schaltet ständig AN/Aus, du merkst es nur nicht. Egal ob unter Last oder im Idle. Andernfalls würden moderne GPU´s völlig überhitzen.


Danke.   


Is normal, Guffel !  Ich kenn' mich da aus.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (5. Januar 2021)

bin jetzt doch etwas nervös geworden und hab eine Stütze bestellt für die grosse TUF


----------



## ChrisMK72 (5. Januar 2021)

Ich bin mutig. Hab schließlich ein 2017 Highendboard für 180€ mit Metallverstärktem PCIe 16x slot und die 3080 TUF OC macht mit der Metallbackplate auch n recht stabilen Eindruck.
Hängt auch irgendwie nicht arg durch.


----------



## DaHell63 (6. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Oh, na dann taugt der Vergleich natürlich nichts. Dachte du hättest eine 80er.


Ich kann ja meine Asus TUF dagegenstellen in Port Royal.

Die Msi Suprim  3070
Stock 1,081 V // 1980 Mhz >>> 264 Watt= 8121

Meine Asus TUF

UV 0.875 / ~160W = 8079 P.
Max ~268W / = 9137 P.

Mit UV/~160W komme ich ziemlich nahe an das Ergebnis von der MSI mit 264W.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2021)

Also ist die Platine der TUF immer noch die effizenteste derzeit.


----------



## Guffelgustav (6. Januar 2021)

Dann hier mal die Benchmarks zu Division 2
DX12, "Neutral Lightning" off, alle weiteren Settings max. bzw. on.
Habe zwei Läufe gemacht, da die GPU zu Beginn kalt war.
Alles bei 0.8v, 1800Mhz, +500 Mem, max. Temp 61°, 1365 RPM
1.Lauf 265W Peak:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.Lauf 269W Peak:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ne generelle Frage zu UV:
Ich hatte seinerzeit bei Pascal-Karten hier im Forum gelesen, dass bei der Kurve immer eine flache Kurve verwendet werden soll. Was ich damit meine, ist, dass ich keinen einzelnen Punkt einfach extrem nach oben ziehe sondern die gesamte Kurve und ab meinem gewünschten Punkt alles flach bleibt.
Nun hatte ich ein paar Seiten vorher die Kurve von deady gesehen. Er hat ja das genaue Gegenteil angelegt.
Dadurch könnte man ja im Idle bzw. unter niedriger Last auch niedrigere Taktraten fahren lassen und nur beim Zocken selbst wird auf die 1800Mhz geboostet.
Ich meine damals gelesen zu haben, dass eine solche "extreme" Kurve mit Performanceeinbußen einhergeht.
Ist das noch aktuell die Meinung/der Wissensstand oder mittlerweile überholt?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich gestern 2 LiveKernelEvents (117, 141) mit der ID 1031 hatte.
Nach Recherche kam ich drauf, dass das wohl mit der GPU und dem Treiber zu tun hat.
Diese Probleme kamen schon kurz vor meinem Wechsel auf die 3080 auf. Daher ist das eher GPU unabhängig, weil die 1080Ti davon ebenfalls betroffen war. Ich hatte damals den Nvidia Treiber mit DDU gelöscht, eine ältere Version verwendet und es lief ohne Probleme. Nach dem Wechsel auf die 3080 kam das Problem wieder auf, gleiches Spiel mit dem aktuellsten Treiber und ich hatte nach einer sauberen Installation wieder 2 Wochen Ruhe. Die Events treten auch ausschließlich im Desktop-Betrieb auf.
Kann es damit zusammenhängen, dass ich die Kurve für die 1800Mhz so weit nach oben verschoben habe, dass der Treiber mir bei niedriger Last abschmiert auch wenn das UV unter Vollast stable ist?
Das würde für mich zwar immer noch nicht erklären, wieso meine 1080Ti ebenfalls davon betroffen war und mit einem älteren Treiber funktionierte, aber es wäre immerhin ein Lösungsansatz.

Um irgendeinen Fehler seitens Windows auszumerzen, werde ich morgen formatieren und hab mir bei der Gelegenheit eine m2 Evo bestellt...irgendwie muss ich das ja vor mir selbst rechtfertigen wieder etwas für die Mühle ausgegeben zu haben


----------



## Richu006 (6. Januar 2021)

@Guffelgustav 

Ich hatte beim rum probieren mit der UV Kurve auch Treiber Abstürze unter Halblast (youtube video oder so zeug).
Obwohl unter volllast alles stable lief.


Habe dann bis 1860mhz (irgendwie ist das bei meiner strix immer so der takt, welcher anliegt bei so mittel belastung) die Spannung durchweg etwas angehoben. 
Max Spannung und takt lies ich stehen. 

Sprich ab 1860mhz wird die Kurve dann etwas steiler bis 2070mhz.

Seit dem hatte ich keine Treiber Abstürze mehr.


----------



## pietcux (6. Januar 2021)

Meine 3080 TUF OC ist grad bei TD2 gerne bei 0,8v / 1800Mhz abgeschmiert. Manchmal erst nach 1,5 Stunden, manchmal nach 10 Minuten. WQHD maxed out settings. Mit 0,825v /1800Mhz ist TD2 nie wieder abgestürzt.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2021)

TD2 ist auch kein Zuckerschlecken für die Amperekarten.


----------



## Guffelgustav (6. Januar 2021)

Die 0.8v / 1800Mhz sind bei mir in jedem bisher gespielten Game stable (CP77, CoD MW und Cold War, Death Stranding, Doom Eternal, Destiny 2, Pubg, etc...).
Keinerlei Probleme, Grafikfehler oder sonst etwas.
Diese Fehler treten ausschließlich im Windows-Betrieb auf, meistens sogar im Idle, wenn absolut nichts passiert oder ich etwas lese, wie hier im Forum.
Es beruhigt mich zumindest, dass Richu ähnliche Probleme hatte und auf eine Lösung kam.   
Werde eine entsprechende Kurve bauen, die parallel nicht weit nach oben verschoben ist und bei 0.8v steil auf die 1800Mhz ansteigt. Dann hab ich kaum OC im Idle bzw. geringer Last und nur in Games die "volle" Packung.
Das sollte hoffentlich die Probleme beheben.

Ganz ausschließen will ich allerdings nicht, dass Windows sich in einem der Updates oder generell irgendwann seit Installation abgeschossen hat. Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ich die Ehre habe...
Gleiches gilt für die SSD auf der Windows installiert ist. Eine BX100, die schon ein paar Jahre an Board ist.

Aber aus Interesse:
Ist es denn so, dass die Leistung der GPU durch die Steilheit der Kurve beeinflusst wird oder ist das egal, weil 1800Mhz eben 1800Mhz sind?
So bewandert bin ich auf dem Gebiet nicht, aber ich meine damals gelesen zu haben, dass eine steile Kurve für den Video Clock schlechter ist und man deshalb weniger Performance hat?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Januar 2021)

@ Guffel:
Mach doch einfach n bisschen mehr. Oder muss es unbedingt "nur" 0,8v sein ? Und die 1800MHz ?

Hab in meinem 24/7 Profil leicht mehr drauf gegeben.
Einfach auch mal eben den TD2 Bench durchlaufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir liegt da etwa 1845MHz an, bei 0,843v.
Verbrauch lag da bei ca. 162,9W, mit Peak irgendwann mal bei 284,6W.
Hab dabei aber mein 100 fps Limit drin.
Temps easy bei 53 Grad C° bei gerade 22,2 C° Wohnzimmertemp.
Lüfter bei 66% Drehzahl was etwas über 1500 Umdrehungen(1541) sind, für die 3080 TUC OC heißt das sehr leise.

Was is denn mit deiner Kurve ? Wie sieht die denn aus ?
Ich experimentier ja immer einfach etwas rum und tüftel und check ob das dann dauerhaft stabil bleibt.
Mit meinen Profilen hatte ich bisher keinen Absturz.

Meine mittlere 24/7 Kurve(nix Besonderes, einfach mal so hingezogen) sieht aktuell gerade so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab da aber echt keine Ahnung von und hab letztens erst nach 'nem Youtubevideo richtig damit angefangen, damit zu experimentieren.

Dazu hab ich folgende Werte im AB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funzt irgendwie ganz nett so, für mich.

Ich weiß zwar nicht warum, aber is ja auch egal.  Hauptsache ich bin zufrieden und hab Spaß. 


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Ganz ausschließen will ich allerdings nicht, dass Windows sich in einem der Updates oder generell irgendwann seit Installation abgeschossen hat. Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ich die Ehre habe...


Da sagst du was ! Man weiß nie, was einem wieder irgendein Update einbrockt.
Da is keiner vor sicher.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Bedenken beim Bitfenix?


Ist nicht leise.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Mit *0,825v* /1800Mhz ist TD2 nie wieder abgestürzt.


Siehste ? _Das_ mein ich. Das bisschen mehr macht doch nix, wenn's was bringt ! 

PS: @ Guffel: Zeig doch mal _deine_ Kurve im AB.


----------



## Richu006 (6. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Aber aus Interesse:
> Ist es denn so, dass die Leistung der GPU durch die Steilheit der Kurve beeinflusst wird oder ist das egal, weil 1800Mhz eben 1800Mhz sind?
> So bewandert bin ich auf dem Gebiet nicht, aber ich meine damals gelesen zu haben, dass eine steile Kurve für den Video Clock schlechter ist und man deshalb weniger Performance hat?


Nein, wenn der takt dann dauerhaft anliegt, hast du nicht weniger Leistung, bei einer steileren Kurve.

Die steilere Kurve am Ende nimmt erst Leistung, wenn du in irgend ein Limit rennst. Zb. Power oder Temp. Limit. Da die Steps dann direkt grössere Sprünge nach unten machen müssen. Bei einer flacheren Kurve fallen diese Drossel steps weniger stark aus. 

Deshalb dürftest du in so einem Szenario dann mehr Leistung haben mit einer flacheren Kurve.


----------



## Guffelgustav (6. Januar 2021)

@ChrisMK72 
Habs ja bereits geschrieben: 
Wenn 0.8v anliegen, also wirklich Last auf die GPU kommt, dann ist alles stabil und es kam noch nie zu Abstürzen.
Es tritt ausschließlich in geringeren Lastszenarien auf.
Meine alte Kurve war die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Kurve sieht jetzt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich beobachte das damit und hoffe, dass das passt.
Also abwarten und Tee...ehm idlen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Also abwarten und Tee...ehm idlen


Gute Idee ! Wo is mein Kaffee !? 

Ansonsten: Du machst das schon !   Bist ja dran.


----------



## EddyBaldon (6. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Wo is mein Kaffee !?


Um dazu einen berühmten Film zu zitieren:

...der Tee ist auch nicht zu genießen. Tee? Das ist doch Kaffee! Will noch jemand von dem Kakao?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEyIdenL4CA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pietcux (6. Januar 2021)

Ich kenne diese drei Verdächtigen!


----------



## thomasoeli (6. Januar 2021)

Darf ich mal eine vermutlich blöde Frage stellen? 

Muss, oder sollte man bei einem Grafikkartenwechsel (Nvidia) eigentlich den Treiber vorher deinstallieren?

In meinem Fall wird von einer KFA1070 zu einer 3080 getauscht. Der Grafiktreiber ist aktuell!

Ich danke euch!


----------



## pietcux (6. Januar 2021)

Ich wechsle recht oft zum testen meine 3 RTX karten auf meinen 3 W10 Installationen, habe bisher nie Probleme gehabt. "It just works". Bin mal gespannt was andere so sagen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2021)

thomasoeli schrieb:


> Muss, oder sollte man bei einem Grafikkartenwechsel (Nvidia) eigentlich den Treiber vorher deinstallieren?



Nicht nötig, aber zu empfehlen.



Guffelgustav schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72
> Habs ja bereits geschrieben:
> Wenn 0.8v anliegen, also wirklich Last auf die GPU kommt, dann ist alles stabil und es kam noch nie zu Abstürzen.
> Es tritt ausschließlich in geringeren Lastszenarien auf.
> ...


Gut kein Wunder, 1600 auf der min Voltage ist schon happig.


----------



## thomasoeli (6. Januar 2021)

Okay, danke dir!


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2021)

thomasoeli schrieb:


> Okay, danke dir!


Ich sollte es evtl. auch mal erklären warum man das macht fällt mir gerade auf.
Das hat vor allem damit zu tun, dass dann deine Spiele auf der neuen Treiberbasis die Shader kompilieren. Das sollte bei einer neuen Karten mit frischem Treiber passieren, idealerweise wenn man seine Karte tweakt und ein Finales Setting hat, sollte man dies Wiederholen damit die Shader auf Basis des angepassten Setups kompiliert werden.


----------



## pietcux (6. Januar 2021)

Noch besser wäre sicherlich Windows neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Januar 2021)

Ich habe jetzt die PT Erhöhung der GPU weggenommen, das macht irgendwie keinen Sinn bzw steht nicht im Verhältnis zur zugewonnenen Leistung.
Hier mit 10% PT Erhöhung (defakto 30 Watt mehr):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ohne (Stock PT):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Prozent sind das (rein was den GPU Score betrifft) 1,3%, heißt in Spiel XY hätte ich statt 75 FPS einen ganzen Frame mehr, für 30 Watt und 2 Grad höhere GPU Temeperatur. Selbst bei 200 FPS sind das nicht einmal 3 FPS mehr.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2021)

Die Amperekarten skalieren leider sehr schlecht mit mehr Power und hohe Taktraten fordern deutlich höhere Spannungen. Deswegen kommt da auch abseits von Peakwerten in Benchmarks nichts bei raus wenn man die OC.Sehr schade eigentlich. Eslohnt sich eigentlich nur den Speicher zu übertakten und ansonsten ein wenig Feintuning zu betreiben oder aber UV.


----------



## RavionHD (7. Januar 2021)

Ich habe jetzt bei Stock PT +30 beim Core Clock und +250 Watt beim Speicher.
Denke was den Speicher angeht geht in der Regel etwas mehr, oder?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. Januar 2021)

möglicherweise bestes 3080 setting für CP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt bei Stock PT +30 beim Core Clock und +250 Watt beim Speicher.
> Denke was den Speicher angeht geht in der Regel etwas mehr, oder?


+100Core und +450Mem schaffen die meisten.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. Januar 2021)

memOC hat jetzt keinen besonderen mehrwert, finde ich. der unterschied zwischen 0 oder +1200 ist in FPS ausgedrückt, keiner
+500 eigentlich nur für RTSS, für die zahl 10000 xD


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2021)

Mach doch mal einen Benchmark mit deinem Setting. Speicher OC ist anwendungsabhängig der nutzen, Speicher oc kostet aber auch nichts im Vergleich zum Core.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. Januar 2021)

CP läuft fühlbar flüssiger mit dem setting.
meine GPU ist eine wald_und_wiese in benchmarks... 

RYZEN 3 3300 bringt PS5 bereits ins GPU(nicht ganz 2060)-limit




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCvE4JGJujk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

edit:
OMEGALOL 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> in Spiel XY


Zeigt doch mal besser Spiel XY. 
Ich mag diese Punktebenchmarks nicht. Das sagt einem doch nix.

Also ich finde Screenshots gut, wo man die Werte sieht, genau so, wie da echt mit gezockt wird, bei einem, in der Auflösung, in den Grafiksettings, mit den Hardwareeinstellungen, wie echt zu Hause gezockt wird.

Das sagt mir immer am Meisten.

Man sieht halt, was mit dem System so geht, wie's is. Und wie derjenige Spaß hat, damit zu zocken.
Ich weiß nicht wie's Anderen geht, aber ein "Score" von 10000 Punkten sagt mir so viel wie Banane.


----------



## Blackman2106 (7. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Zeigt doch mal besser Spiel XY.
> Ich mag diese Punktebenchmarks nicht. Das sagt einem doch nix.
> 
> Also ich finde Screenshots gut, wo man die Werte sieht, genau so, wie da echt mit gezockt wird, bei einem, in der Auflösung, in den Grafiksettings, mit den Hardwareeinstellungen, wie echt zu Hause gezockt wird.
> ...


Geb ich dir vollkommen Recht.  Das geht ja schon los damit, das User XY 1900Mht@0,850V als Gamestable feiert, ohne zu erwähnen, das er nur in FullHD spielt. Da geht der Mist doch schon los, weil's net lange dauert, bis sich der nächste meldet (der allerdings in 4k spielt), bei dem das halt nicht läuft und seine vermeintliche Krücke gleich zurück schicken will.    
Ich werd mir zwei Setups basteln, eins für richtig fordernde Spiele und eine wo ich noch nen Fps Limiter einsetzen kann.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Januar 2021)

Naja, ich mag ganz nebenbei auch gern die Hardware in Action sehen, jeweils mit den Daten dazu, wie fps, volt, temps, Stromverbrauch(Watt), Speichernutzung, Ramauslastung, Umdrehungszahl der GPU-Lüfter und dazu nicht zuletzt ein paar schöne Screenshots aus interessanten Spielen. 

Wozu fummelt man sonst seine Hardware zusammen ?


----------



## DARPA (7. Januar 2021)

Das ist das schöne, dass man sein OSD einfach per Tastendruck ein- und ausschalten kann 

Am meiste nutze ich es, um "auf die Uhr" zu schauen, wie spät es ist


----------



## Hagelzuckererbse (7. Januar 2021)

Was ist momentan eigentlich eine 970 noch wert?


----------



## Guffelgustav (8. Januar 2021)

Hagelzuckererbse schrieb:


> Was ist momentan eigentlich eine 970 noch wert?


Wenn man sich auf Kleinanzeigen umschaut, bekommt man die für ca. 100€.
Ob das aber auch tatsächlich jemand zahlt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Ich persönlich würde jedenfalls, wenn ich in der Situation wäre, eher irgendeine gebrauchte 10xx kaufen und nicht noch eine Generation älter.

Update zu meinen Problemen mit dem GPU-Treiber:
Windoof neu auf der m2 SSD aufgesetzt und die UV-Kurve abermals niedriger angesetzt.
Hab die jetzt überall auf ca. +50Mhz und bei 0.8v dann steil auf die 1800Mhz gezogen.
Bisher stabil ohne irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten. 
Mal schauen, ob mir das in 2 Wochen wieder um die Ohren fliegt oder jetzt Ruhe gibt 
War beim letzten Mal ja genau das Spielchen:
Treiber frisch installiert, 2 Wochen Ruhe und dann kam der Fehler.
Wenn das wieder so sein sollte, gehe ich auf 0.85v | 1850 Mhz und spendiere der guten 3080 dann doch etwas mehr Saft. 
Ist jedenfalls schön, wenn man keine HDDs mehr im System hat. 
War mit Abstand die lauteste Komponente, wenn sie sich dazu entschlossen hat zu werkeln oder ich hwinfo angeschmissen habe


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2021)

Moin, hab jetzt meinen COD CW Key bekommen. Muss über GeForce Experience aktiviert werden.... Kann man das umgehen? 
Bzw. kann ich nach der Aktivierung G. EXP. einfach löschen und das Game trotzdem zocken? 
Evtl verkaufe ich das game für 20€ xD


----------



## pietcux (8. Januar 2021)

Du kannst Gerorce Experience natürlich hinterher wieder deinstallieren.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Wenn das wieder so sein sollte, gehe ich auf 0.85v | 1850 Mhz und spendiere der guten 3080 dann doch etwas mehr Saft.


Würd ich für 24/7 in Erwägung ziehen.
Is no Problem. Aber halt noch genug Schub.

Zu sehr will man seine Karte ja auch nich einbremsen, oder ? 

Ok, es gibt natürlich Spiele, die locker mit meinen Stromspareinstellungen bei 0,73-0,74v auskommen und trotzdem noch meine 100 fps bringen. Aber ansonsten lass ich immer mein 24/7 Profil laufen jetzt.
Liegt bei etwa 0,843v, bei ca. 1845MHz. So ganz grob. 

N gutes Mittelding.
Mein PL hab ich auf 82% eingestellt. Passt ganz gut.


----------



## Guffelgustav (8. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Würd ich für 24/7 in Erwägung ziehen.
> Is no Problem. Aber halt noch genug Schub.
> 
> Zu sehr will man seine Karte ja auch nich einbremsen, oder ?
> ...


Dein UV geht also sowohl übers PL und die Kurve?

Denn mit der Kurve sollte man doch das PL nicht eingrenzen, sondern freien Lauf lassen.
Das hatte ich hier einige Seiten weiter vorne gelesen gehabt, meine sogar vom Gurdi.
Als ich mich damals bei meiner 1080Ti damit beschäftigt hatte, galt das zumindest auch noch.
So habe ich das jedenfalls auch bei der 3080 eingestellt.
Also die Karte kann rein von den Settings her ziehen was sie will, tut es aber nicht, weil ich eben bei 0.8v die Grenze ziehe.

Werde jedenfalls auch noch ein Profil bei 0.85v erstellen.
Das war ja zu beginn mein erstes Profil, ehe ich weiter runter bin auf 0.8v.
Da weiß ich, dass die Karte 1850Mhz mitmacht, weil ich damit bereits viel gezockt und gebencht hatte.



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Moin, hab jetzt meinen COD CW Key bekommen. Muss über GeForce Experience aktiviert werden.... Kann man das umgehen?
> Bzw. kann ich nach der Aktivierung G. EXP. einfach löschen und das Game trotzdem zocken?
> Evtl verkaufe ich das game für 20€ xD


Du kannst das Game danach trotzdem zocken, denn du aktivierst nur den Key über GeForce Experience, aber das Game wird deinem Blizzard-Account gutgeschrieben.
Danach ist es egal, was du mit Experience machst. Das Spiel ist dann ganz normal in deiner Bib im Blizzard-Launcher.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

Eine eigene Kurve kann man einbremsen, eine feste Spannung sollte man nicht begrenzen.


----------



## Guffelgustav (8. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Eine eigene Kurve kann man einbremsen, eine feste Spannung sollte man nicht begrenzen.


Man lernt echt nie aus...ich danke dir 

Rein aus Interesse:
Wenn ich eine eigene Kurve einbremse, müsste ich die Kurve dann so gestaltet haben, dass, bspw. bei 0.85v Peak, die Punkte darunter trotzdem noch einen entsprechend hohen Boost haben?
Das heißt, dass eine flache Kurve hier von Vorteil wäre?
Denn was passiert wenn die Karte mehr ziehen will oder muss, aber es nicht darf? 
Die geht dann auf der Kurve die Punkte zurück bis sie das PL einhält oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen und vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Denn mit der Kurve sollte man doch das PL nicht eingrenzen, sondern freien Lauf lassen.


Ich tüftel immer selber rum(try & error). Lasse dazu immer Spiele laufen und ändere "on the fly". Kam irgendwie dazu. Ich mag's.

Wenn das n Problem is, lass ich mich aber gern belehren.

War nur mal so als eine ganz grobe Richtung gedacht.
Hab ja alle Sachen passend zueinander eingestellt.



edit:

Aktuell sieht's so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Fan Speed is auto, mit der Kurve die ich weiter oben im Thread schon mal gezeigt hatte, falls das wen interessieren sollte  )


----------



## KaterTom (8. Januar 2021)

Genau. Du musst die Kurve hinter dem von dir gewählten Punkt platt kloppen. Die angewählte Spannung wird dann auf gar keinen Fall überschritten. Der Takt bleibt auch ungefähr da. Also gewählter Wert +max 30MHz. Letzteres kannst du nicht beeinflussen, so ist halt das Boostverhalten. Weniger Takt kann jederzeit anliegen, wegen Powerlimit und/oder hoher Last (RT, 4K usw.). Am besten vor dem bearbeiten der Kurve einen *positiven *offset eingeben und auch übernehmen! Je niedriger der gewählte Punkt bei Spannung und Takt sein soll, umso höher kannst du den offset wählen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Man lernt echt nie aus...ich danke dir
> 
> Rein aus Interesse:
> Wenn ich eine eigene Kurve einbremse, müsste ich die Kurve dann so gestaltet haben, dass, bspw. bei 0.85v Peak, die Punkte darunter trotzdem noch einen entsprechend hohen Boost haben?
> ...


Das Problem an einer festen Spannung ist das wenn das PL erreicht wird die Karte ins Bodenlose fällt und der Abitrator(Taktgeber) völlig durcheinander Gerät. Das führt nicht nur zu unschönen Frametimes und Taktraten, sondern belastet auch das Gesamtsystem durch hohe Schwankungen bei der Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Richu006 (8. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Denn was passiert wenn die Karte mehr ziehen will oder muss, aber es nicht darf?
> Die geht dann auf der Kurve die Punkte zurück bis sie das PL einhält oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?



Ja genau so ist es. Deshalb ist dann auch eine flachere Kurve evtl. Leistungsfähiger. 

Bei einer steilen kurve muss die Karte weitere Takt sprünge machen, sobald sie in ein Limit rennt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Januar 2021)

Sag wie undervoltet die Mehrheit von euch genau??

Da gibt es ja auch verschiedene Theorien was richtig und falsch ist..?!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Januar 2021)

Die Leute, die mal konkrete Screenshots zeigen, mit ihrem Zeug und Einstellungen, kann man ja an 1-2 Händen abzählen hier.
Da von "Mehrheit" zu sprechen" is glaub ich eh etwas fraglich, denn Mehrheit von was ? 
Von 5 Leuten ?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2021)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Sag wie undervoltet die Mehrheit von euch genau??
> 
> Da gibt es ja auch verschiedene Theorien was richtig und falsch ist..?!


Es gibt kein richtig oder falsch, es kommt drauf wan was du möchtest.


----------



## KaterTom (8. Januar 2021)

1. positives offset eingeben ( je niedriger der anvisierte Punkt für Takt und Spannung, umso mehr offset ist möglich) und im Hauptfenster mit klick auf den Haken bestätigen.
2. den gewünschten Punkt anklicken
3. Umschalttaste gedrückt halten und mit linker Maustaste diesen Punkt und alles rechts davon markieren. Die Maus vorher ein kleines bisschen links vom gewünschten Punkt platzieren.
4. Shifttaste weiter gedrückt halten und 2x *langsam* hintereinander Enter drücken. Ergebnis sollte eine gerade Linie rechts vom gewünschten Punkt sein.

Alternative:

2. alles rechts vom gewünschten Punkt markieren, die Umschalttaste danach loslassen
3. den ersten Punkt im markierten Bereich deutlich tiefer ziehen, als alle Punkte rechts davon
4. im Hauptfenster den Haken klicken.


----------



## Guffelgustav (8. Januar 2021)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Sag wie undervoltet die Mehrheit von euch genau??
> 
> Da gibt es ja auch verschiedene Theorien was richtig und falsch ist..?!


Ich nehme meistens den Sweetspot und dann noch 1-2 weitere Spannungspunkte, die ich gerne ausloten möchte.
Dann fängts auch schon an mit dem Testen.
Meistens fange ich mit Heaven an, um zu sehen, ob das überhaupt läuft.
Dann bspw. Timespy und danach ab in Games.
Bei meiner 1080Ti habe ich immer gerne Witcher III genommen. Jetzt ist es wieder ein CDPR-Titel (CP77).
Die scheinen wohl ein Fable dafür zu haben, unfertige Spiele aber immerhin nen Stabilitäts-Benchmark zu releasen 


ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Die Leute, die mal konkrete Screenshots zeigen, mit ihrem Zeug und Einstellungen, kann man ja an 1-2 Händen abzählen hier.
> Da von "Mehrheit" zu sprechen" is glaub ich eh etwas fraglich, denn Mehrheit von was ?
> Von 5 Leuten ?


Ist ja gut!
Da haste Bildchen 
So sieht das bei mir aus mit meinem derzeitigen 24/7 Profil, 1800 bei 0.8v:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lasse also sowohl PL als auch TL auf dem Maximum stehen und passe nur die Kurve an.
Lüfterkurve ist relativ einfach gehalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze sieht dann nach ca. 3-4 Stunden CoD Cold War @ max Settings (ohne RT) im MP so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum die Karte in Benchmarks, CP und anderen Szenarien nur 1800Mhz aber in CoD 1815Mhz boosted, keine Ahnung, normaler Boost schätze ich.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden und es bleibt alles schön leise und kühl.
Muss mir allerdings auch noch ein Brecher-Profil basteln bei 1v und mind. 2000Mhz - für schlechte Zeiten oder besonders kalte Tage (420W) 

@ChrisMK72 genug Bildchen? 
Aber hast ja Recht damit!
Mir hat es damals wie heute immer geholfen, wenn ich die Settings anderer Leute sehen und evtl. als Anhaltspunkte nehmen konnte. Selbst wenn jeder Chip anders ist, kann das ja dennoch helfen und regt zum Austausch an.

Steinigt mich nicht, aber ich wusste nicht, dass man alle Punkte hinter dem gewünschten Punkt gleichzeitig runterziehen kann...ich hab das immer einzeln gemacht 
Danke für den Post über mir....nie wieder dieser Krampf


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> genug Bildchen?



Nee, aber ein sehr guter Anfang. 
N paar inGame Screenshots mit Daten wären noch die Kirsche auf der Sahne. 

Bei 3 Stunden ColdWar sind mir deine average Werte direkt hinter die Brille in's Auge gehüpft.
Unter 0,73v ? Soll das so ?
Bis ja noch heftiger, als ich, mit den Stromsparwerten. 

Die 64% Auslastung ... is das Spiel so anspruchslos, oder hast du zwischendrin längere Pausen ?
Multiplayer ? Ich kenn den MP nicht. Vielleicht hängst du da ja viel in Warteschleife ... 

Unter 160 Watt average sieht auch nach absolut unterem Ende aus, Richtung Stromknausern. Oder ... es war halt nix zu tun, für die 3080.

Is ja average. Also könnte auch viel idle-Zeit dazwischen liegen ?
Hast du auch n Reset vor Spielstart gemacht, für die Werte ?
Weil zwischendurch surfen und raustabben soll solche Werte angeblich beeinflussen. 

Leider sieht man die fps nicht, die da normal so average anlagen.
Könnte auch noch einiges erklären.


Ansonsten is natürlich die Hauptsache, dass du zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis bist.
Für mich sieht dieses Beispiel kaum nach Nutzung aus.
Kann ja aber auch an dem MP liegen. 

PS: Deine 1620MHz liegen auch im Rahmen meines Extrem-Stromsparprofils.
Wirklich für 24/7 ?
Is nur das, was mich auf den ersten Blick so angehüpft hat. 


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> regt zum Austausch an.



Ja, das tut es.
Und machmal kann sowas hilfreich sein.

Hab hier schon viel gelernt von den Leuten, die Ahnung haben.
Da reicht manchmal ein dahingeworfener Hinweis und man entdeckt was zum Tüfteln, was man gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.


----------



## Guffelgustav (8. Januar 2021)

Hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen, aber aus dem Bild von HWiNFO ist nur die "Maximum" Spalte aussagekräftig.
Alles andere ist "verfälscht" durch Idle in der Lobby, Idle auf dem Desktop, etc.

Werde gleich mal vor einer Runde die Statistik resetten und am Ende einen Screenshot erstellen. Dann sollte alles weitestgehend um Idle-Zeiten bereinigt sein. Eine Runde kann man da schon als repräsentativ ansehen, vor allem im Fireteam Modus, wo überall was hochgeht und Helis/Jets ohne Ende unterwegs sind  
Schieße ich dann gleich hinterher die Statistik aus HWiNFO.
Edit:
So sieht das nach einem Match im Fireteam-Mode aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen nehme ein paar Screenshots mit Overlay auf.
Also nicht nur CoD, sondern auch aus CP77.
Evtl. dann auch mit dem 0.8v und einem 1v Setting.
Dann gibts ein paar Vergleichswerte 



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ja, das tut es.
> Und machmal kann sowas hilfreich sein.
> 
> Hab hier schon viel gelernt von den Leuten, die Ahnung haben.
> Da reicht manchmal ein dahingeworfener Hinweis und man entdeckt was zum Tüfteln, was man gar nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.


Gebe dir zu 100% Recht!
Ich habe hier ebenfalls sehr viel gelernt, wenngleich es immernoch verdammt wenig ist im Vergleich zu so manchem User im Forum.
Bin wirklich sehr dankbar dafür, dass es dieses Forum und auch so viele hilfsbereite und nette Leute hier gibt.
Also an dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes Danke an jeden, der mir Fragen über Fragen beantwortet oder mir mit irgendeinem Problem geholfen hat !


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Januar 2021)

Zwei Bluescreens heute mim neuen 461.09 Treiber - das komplette System dabei @stock/ non OC.
Von euch auch jmd. mit nem Problem?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> So sieht das nach einem Match im Fireteam-Mode aus



Sehr schöne Werte.  
Ich liebe es !  Sieht nach Spaß aus !

Fein, fein. 

PS: Genieß was du da hast. Tolles System.

edit: Selbst Leute, wo man erst denken könnte, die nerven, können manchmal tolle Hilfen/Tipps geben.
Da darf man nicht zu schnell Vorurteile haben und sollte offen für nette(oder auch mal nicht ganz so nette  ) Hinweise sein.

Is ja nicht selbstverständlich, dass Leute die's drauf haben, ihr Wissen teilen.
Vor allem wenn man dann manchmal als Dank n doofen Spruch kriegt, oder ähnliches.
Manch einzelner kleiner Hinweis kann hier manchmal Gold wert sein.


----------



## ric84 (9. Januar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Zwei Bluescreens heute mim neuen 461.09 Treiber - das komplette System dabei @stock/ non OC.
> Von euch auch jmd. mit nem Problem?


Nein, hab seit gestern eine neue 3070 verbaut und den neuen Treiber frisch ohne dieses Geforce Experience Gedöhns installiert, alles stabil. Die Graka läuft bei mir ingame ab Werk schon bei 1965mhz ohne manuelles OC . Ist der Wert normal oder schon hoch?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Januar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Zwei Bluescreens heute mim neuen 461.09 Treiber - das komplette System dabei @stock/ non OC.
> Von euch auch jmd. mit nem Problem?


nein, nichts anzuzeigen. alles bestens, gerne wieder


----------



## Guffelgustav (9. Januar 2021)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Zwei Bluescreens heute mim neuen 461.09 Treiber - das komplette System dabei @stock/ non OC.
> Von euch auch jmd. mit nem Problem?


Bei mir ebenfalls bisher keine Probleme mit dem neuen Treiber.

Habe heute mal ein wenig getestet und ausgewertet in CP2077 und Division 2.
Folgende Profile habe ich laufen lassen
a. 24/7 UV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


b. absolute Kotzgrenze bei 1v - etwas instabil in CP2077, Absturz kam erst nach allen Messungen als ich die Screenshots der Settings erstellen wollte; für 24/7 müsste ich mit dem Takt wohl 1-2 Steps runter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lüfterkurve ist ein paar Posts weiter oben, hat sich nicht verändert.
Die Buchstaben der Profile (a. und b.) entsprechen den unten stehenden Ergebnissen.

Getestet habe ich CP2077 mit dem PCGH Bench (1) und die Szenerie vor Vs Wohnung (2) - Blick von den Stufen auf die Straße/Kreuzung - sowie den ingame Bench von Division 2 (3). 
CP2077 Settings sehen wie folgt aus (inkl. Hex-Edit):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Division 2 läuft auf max. Settings in 1440p mit DX12, lediglich "Neutral Lightning" disabled.

(1) 20 Sekunden Sprint die Gasse runter bei Nacht, 3 Mal durchgeführt, schlechtestes Ergebnis genommen.
a.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(2) Hier 25 Sekunden, 3 Läufe, aber bedingt durch die Szene kein wirklicher Vergleich möglich. Die Zahlen waren einfach nicht konsistent, weil immer unterschiedliche Mengen an Fahrzeugen und Personen vorhanden    Zumal die Szene stark CPU-lastig ist. Hab es aber trotzdem mal aufgeführt.

a.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(3) Ingame Benchmark in Division 2
a.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wertet man jetzt alle Average-Werte aus ergibt sich ein interessantes Bild, wie ich finde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann natürlich Zufall sein, aber in allen drei Szenen habe ich eine um 36% höhere Leistungsaufnahme bei max. nur 8% mehr FPS - zusätzlich steigen die Temps um 8-11°C. Wenn ich jetzt bedenke, dass ich mit dem 1v Profil den Takt noch um 1-2 Steps reduzieren müsste, um das wirklich stabil zu betreiben, schmilzt eben auch ein wenig der Leistungszuwachs. Finde es sehr krass, wie 6-10 FPS eben einfach 130-140W mehr kosten. Die Temperaturen und die Lautstärke der Lüfter mal ausgenommen.

Natürlich haben das vor mir schon viele kluge Köpfe getestet und ich kann es auch nur bestätigen:
Wie so oft werden die letzten paar Prozente sehr teuer erkauft.
Ich für meinen Teil werde die GPU bei 0.8v-0.9v betreiben, da das für mich noch einen sehr guten Kompromiss zwischen Leistungsaufnahme und Leistung darstellt. Aber 1v oder gar höher ist für mich nicht wirklich rentabel - natürlich sehen das viele anders und jeder kann, darf und soll ja seine GPU betreiben, wie er/sie es möchte 

Hat Spaß gemacht und ohne CapFrameX wäre das nicht möglich gewesen.
Danke also für das Programm, denn mein Afterburner mag OSD und Framerate auslesen garnicht -> quittiert beide Einstellungen direkt mit einem Absturz und ich muss die cfg-Datei manuell wieder anpassen 
Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, wie viele solcher Testläufe und Auswertungen von PCGH alleine zu CP2077 erledigt wurden....was eine Arbeit, Respekt! 


Jetzt reicht es aber auch erstmal mit Bildchen


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Bei mir ebenfalls bisher keine Probleme mit dem neuen Treiber.


War gestern im Thread des Artikels hier bei PCGH zum neuen Treiber noch auf die Thematik Browser-Hardwarebeschleunigung als mögliche Ursache gestoßen.
Die Restarts erfolgten tatsächlich immer im idle bei geöffnetem Google-Chrome.
Da ist die Hardwarebeschleunigung auch definitiv aktiviert weil ne Zeit lang Stadia Pro abgecheckt wurde.
Hab eigentlich keinen Bock darauf zu verzichten, werde es aber wohl testweise mal deaktivieren falls das die Tage jetzt nochmals passiert. Hab keinen anderen Ansatz, weil alles @stock und so.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Januar 2021)

@Edelhamster
dein AMD fanboiism darfst du ruhig im AMD thread ausleben.
deine offenbar fehlerhafte 6900XT, die nicht mal "Browser Hardwarebeschleunigung"  kann, ist keine 3080!
wie du sehen kannst hat hier keiner ein problem mit iwelchen instabilitäten
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...l-mit-cuda-11-2-und-vulkan-raytracing.598169/


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Habe heute mal ein wenig getestet



Hey Guffel, erst mal *danke für deinen tollen Beitrag*.
Ich weiß nicht, wie's Anderen geht, aber das war voll nach meinem Geschmack.  

Schön konstruktiv, positiv, "tüftelich", mit vielen Interessanten Daten.




Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Wertet man jetzt alle Average-Werte aus ergibt sich ein interessantes Bild, wie ich finde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mir die ganzen Daten interessiert angeschaut, auch weil du mit ähnlichen Werten, aber leicht anders gearbeitet hast, als ich. Schon spannend mal zu schaun, was Andere so mit ner 3080 machen. 

Das Tüfteln an sich macht ja schon Spaß, aber meist hat man ja auch noch den Hintergrund, um für sich zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen, wo man verschiedene Dinge abwägt und dann etwas für den 24/7 Betrieb für sich mit raus nimmt.

Kann das alles sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Ganz nebenbei sind wir beim Fazit auch zu einem sehr ähnlichen Ergebnis gekommen.
Finde auch dass irgendwo zwischen 0,8 und 0,9v und bis 280 Watt der Sweetspot is, für die 3080er.
Darüber hinaus fängt das Plus an FPS halt an, richtig viel mehr Saft haben zu wollen, was ich nicht mehr verhältnismäßig finde(für den geringen FPS Bonus der daraus resultiert).
Auch ein Stück weit unnötig. Denn was da mit 24/7 Setting geliefert wird, ist ja schon sehr toll. 

_Zu_ extrem beschränken is nicht nötig, da man doch einige fps verschenken könnte, aber zu viel Powern is auch unnötig, weil das Plus oben raus dann nicht mehr so dolle is.
Ich mag auch lieber die entspannten Temps, bei mittlerem Verbrauch, aber immer noch sehr guter Leistung.
Das kann man auch locker nur mit Luft sehr leise kühlen und hat ein gutes Gefühl dabei, seine Karte zu schonen trotz guter FPS.



Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Jetzt reicht es aber auch erstmal mit Bildchen


*Ja*, danke.  


edit(wie so oft  ) :

Ich denke auch, wenn man sich die aktuelle Marktlage so anschaut, ist es vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt, seine Karte etwas mehr zu schonen, denn wer weiß, wie lange man die im Endeffekt dann doch weiternutzen möchte.
Könnte mir jedenfalls vorstellen, die doch länger zu nutzen, als zu Anfang gedacht.

edit2: Hab mal wieder ne (möglichst unauffällige, unaufdringliche) Sig gebastelt, weil ich selber festgestellt habe, dass es einfach praktisch is, mal schnell bei anderen zu checken, was sie nutzen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

@RNG_AGESA Mal einige Zitate aus deinem Link, was ist denn bitte mit dir Falsch?



owned139 schrieb:


> Hast du etwa auch das Problem?
> Das war zu Turing anfangs auch so. Ca. ein halbes Jahr nach Verkaufsstart hatten sie es dann in den Griff bekommen.





wtfNow schrieb:


> Firefox und Bildschirm wird schwarz + Lüfter drehen hoch, nach 5-10 Sekunden ist dann alles wieder normal.
> Habe den neuen Treiber noch nicht ausprobiert aber dachte schon meine 3070 hat ne Macke.





owned139 schrieb:


> Gibt mehrere Threads im NV Forum darüber. Hab das auch manchmal ne ganze Woche gar nicht und dann bam, Bildschirm schwarz. Passiert nur beim Surfen im Web. Spiele laufen tadellos.
> Hatte das Problem mit Windows 10 19xx auch nicht. Es trat erst nach dem Update auf 20xx auf.


----------



## Guffelgustav (9. Januar 2021)

Genau die oben beschriebenen Fälle hatte ich!
Also das war was ich meinte, dass bei mir der Hardwarefehler auftrat und das oben beschriebene passiert ist. 
Bildschirm schwarz, Lüfter kurz Vollgas, nach ein paar Sekunden war alles wieder normal. Ein Treiberreset war es denke ich nicht, denn meine Settings im AB wurden auch nie resettet. 
Heute Vormittag beim Ausloten bei 1v wurden die Settings im AB bei einem zu optimistischen UV jedes Mal zurückgesetzt. Deshalb hat es mich ja so gewundert, dass alles lief aber im idle/browsen dieser Fehler auftrat. 
Jedenfalls ist es seit meiner entspannten Kurve und dem neuen Windows-Install nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Danke @ChrisMK72 für die netten Worte und Würdigung.
Hat echt viel Spaß gemacht das auszuwerten und das Ergebnis am Ende zu sehen. War die Arbeit definitiv wert. Vor allem sieht man dann auch Mal selbst, wie teuer die letzten paar FPS wirklich sind. Das ist nochmal was anderes als wenn man das nur bei anderen liest


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @RNG_AGESA Mal einige Zitate aus deinem Link, was ist denn bitte mit dir Falsch?


es handelt sich eher um eine ausnahme, keine regel. Edelhamster hat ja nicht mal eine NV-GPU!


----------



## deady1000 (9. Januar 2021)

EDIT: Sehe hier ist es auch schon bekannt! Sehr gut. Können wir darüber sprechen?


wtfNow schrieb:


> Firefox und Bildschirm wird schwarz + Lüfter drehen hoch, nach 5-10 Sekunden ist dann alles wieder normal.
> Habe den neuen Treiber noch nicht ausprobiert aber dachte schon meine 3070 hat ne Macke.



Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige, der mit Ampere im 2D-Betrieb (nie im Gaming) random Freezes, Blackscreens und Neustarts hat. Ist hier eigentlich noch jemand betroffen? Ich hab schon alles Mögliche ausprobiert. Kommt definitiv von der Karte bzw ihrer Treiber. Hab schon alles hin und her geup- und gedowngraded inkl Treiber, BIOS und Software.

Passiert in der Regel beim Browsing (Generell, Youtube), Discord, Zoom, Windows-Explorer, etc. Zocken geht stundenlang. Hatte ja erst den RAM im Verdacht, aber es melden sich immer mehr Leute, die die gleichen Probleme haben und es scheint nicht am Netzteil zu liegen, da es wie gesagt aufm Desktop passiert und auch 3070er betroffen sind.

*Und es passiert nicht nur im Browser! 
Also das Deaktivieren der Hardwarebeschleunigung ist keine hundertprozentige Lösung.*

Zieht euch mal die ganzen Threads rein.
Da sind etliche dabei, die exakt die gleichen Probleme beschreiben.
"Youtube", "Desktop", "Blackscreens", etc.



			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/geforce-graphics-cards/5/408152/rtx-3070-black-screen-issue/
		




			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/geforce-graphics-cards/5/405129/3080-random-crashes-and-black-screen/
		




			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/user/624633/405168/new-rtx-3080-display-driver-nvlddmkm-stopped-res/


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Passiert in der Regel beim Browsing


Hm ... interessant. Bahnt sich da irgendein Fehler an ?
Gab's denn irgendwelche Updates, seit dem das passiert ?

Hatte die ganzen letzten Wochen nur ein mal einen "Freeze" (Kein Blackscreen) wo ich mich fragte, "Was war das denn?" , weil nicht inGame. War glaub ich sogar letzte Woche.

Hatte vorher aber viel rumprobiert, auch mit Taskmanager einzelne Hintergrundprozesse beendet usw. .
Von daher hab ich keinen Schimmer, warum.

Allgemein bin ich ja _sehr viel_ (wie jetzt auch  ) *stundenlang am surfen und tippeln* und hatte noch keinen "Black Screen" wie es beschrieben wurde.
(Und ich nutze ja eindeutig Ampere)

Nur ein mal ein totales Einfrieren des Systems, welches nur durch Reset zu beheben war(Strg/ALT/entf reagierte nicht).
Aber echt nur ein einziges Mal in Wochen. In Spielen keinerlei Absturz und ansonsten auch nicht.

Kann es sein, dass wenn man selber Werte optimiert hat, dass es dann eher nicht auftritt ?
Oder wieso soll das _bei mir_ nicht/extrem selten sein, wenn es ein angebliches allgemeines "Ampereproblem" sein soll ?
Ich mein, ich tüftel jetzt schon lange rum und bin teilweise selber erstaunt wie stabil das alles läuft.


Was ich allerdings in letzter Zeit etwas anders gemacht habe: Ich schaue kaum(fast gar nicht) youtubevideos. Komm da gerade nicht zu.

Will nix heißen.
Wie oft kam schon ein Schnellschuss, ein Problem an XY liegt vor und hinterher war's was ganz einfaches, Anderes.

Ich halte aber mal meine Ohren offen, falls sich da irgendwas anbahnen sollte.
So lange verfahre ich nach dem Motto: never change a running system.  Bleibe erst mal bei meinen Treiberversionen. 
Wer weiß, was man da verschlimmbessert. 


edit: Hab vorsichtshalber mal ne Windows Updatepause eingelegt. Hab ja Win 10 Pro.
Sicher, is sicher. Wer weiß woher das kommt.


----------



## owned139 (9. Januar 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> es handelt sich eher um eine ausnahme, keine regel. Edelhamster hat ja nicht mal eine NV-GPU!


Sind aber ganz schön viele Ausnahmen.


----------



## Pilochun (9. Januar 2021)

@deady1000 
Ich habe buntes flackern und so 0,5 Sekunden Black Screens mit einer GeForce RTX 3090 Suprim X, LG OLED55CX9LA und 2m Oehlbach Black Magic MKII hdmi 2.1 Kabel. 
Alles sehr unregelmäsig, kaum reproduzierbar, 3D und Desktop, dann hilft nur ein Neustart. 
g sync kann ich aber schon mal ausschliessen.
Hab da 4K @ 120Hz, RGB, 10bpc und Dynamischer Ausgabebereich Voll im Verdacht, oder die Hdmi 2.1 Schnittstelle insgesamt. Der Ferhnseher ist ja auch nicht unproblematisch.
Werde es mal mit n 1,5m Kabel testen, aber dafür müsste ich erst noch umräumen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2021)

Pilochun schrieb:


> oder die Hdmi 2.1 Schnittstelle


Da gab's doch früher schon mal irgendwelche Problemberichte, wegen hardwarefehler in Verstärkern ?
Irgendwas mit HDMI ?

Ich nutze auch ausschließlich Display Port.
Hab keine Probleme.


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Bildschirm schwarz


Nee, datt kenn ich nich. Is mir unbekannt die letzten Wochen(seit ich Ampere nutze).

edit: Wisst ihr was ? Ich schmeiße Testweise einfach mal n paar Youtubevideos an. Mal schaun, was passiert ... 

Wann tritt das denn am meisten/schnellsten bei euch auf ?

Ich mein ... ich hab ja Ampere. Und wenn es bei mir nicht auftritt, könnte man ja mal versuchen was gegen zu checken, um der Sache näher zu kommen.


Hm ... shice ... auf die Schnelle stürzt nix ab. 
Ich kipp mir jetzt mal n Kaffee ein, mach einige Tabs auf in Chrome und schaue mir youtubevideos an. Mal schaun, ob ich die Kiste nich aus kriege. 

Soo ... probieren wir das doch mal zu forcieren, zum Wohle der Wissenschaft.
Hab mal 3 Launcher gestartet(kein Spiel), eine ganze Reihe Tabs mit Seiten im Hintergrund in Chrome laufen und schaue nun youtubevideos. Mal gucken ...
Erst mal n Kaffee.  


edit:

Empfehle zum Kaffee dieses Video  : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63WU6sL_tgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pilochun (9. Januar 2021)

@ChrisMK72
Ja da gibt es Problemberichte. Hätte auch lieber gern n zusätzlichen Display Port am TV, aber die Hersteller sind leider alle zu geizig mal n DP zu verbauen.
​


----------



## owned139 (9. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> edit: Wisst ihr was ? Ich schmeiße Testweise einfach mal n paar Youtubevideos an. Mal schaun, was passiert ...
> 
> Wann tritt das denn am meisten/schnellsten bei euch auf ?
> 
> Ich mein ... ich hab ja Ampere. Und wenn es bei mir nicht auftritt, könnte man ja mal versuchen was gegen zu checken, um der Sache näher zu kommen.


Komplett random. Hab das manchmal ne ganze Woche gar nicht und dann random kickts rein. Das letzte mal hatte ich Reddit, PCGH, HW Luxx und 3 YouTube Videos offen. Beim Scrollen in Reddit war ein YouTube Video zusehen und dann zack, Treibercrash.
Es passiert ca 1-3x die Woche  und ich nutze den Rechner täglich mehrere Stunden.

Habe das auch erst seit dem Windows 10 Update auf 20H4 oder so?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Januar 2021)

hatte immer wieder kurze hänger bei War Thunder, weil die karte 240FPS+ ausspuckte, anstelle VSYNC 75...  habt ihr mal probiert max FPS auf einen festen wert zu setzen?


----------



## Guffelgustav (9. Januar 2021)

Wie gesagt, ich hatte zwei Wochen Ruhe nachdem ich den Treiber mit ddu sauber de- und wieder installiert habe. 
Dann kam es aus dem Nichts wieder. Auf dem Desktop und plötzlich freeze, blackscreen und Lüfter drehen kurz auf. Dauert alles gefühlt ca 10-15 Sekunden und ich lande wieder auf dem Desktop -> alles wieder normal.
Der klassische Fehler in der Ereignisanzeige zum Nvidia Treiber bleibt zwar aus, dafür Kernel-Fehler mit passender ID zur GPU. Treiber sowie afterburner bleiben auch wie davor, kein Reset der Settings.
Ich hatte das allerdings auch mit meiner 1080Ti, weshalb ich eher auf ein Problem der Treiber und evtl Windows Update tippe.
Bei beiden GPUs (1080Ti und 3080) hat eine saubere Installation des Treibers mit DDU für Ruhe gesorgt - zumindest zeitweise.


----------



## owned139 (9. Januar 2021)

Persönlich glaube ich, dass es an Windows 10 20xx liegt in Verbindung mit dem NV Treiber. Hatte mit 19xx diesbezüglich keine Probleme.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Januar 2021)

Also das mit den Ausnahmen lese ich jetzt seit zwei Monaten. Fakt ist, dass sich immer mehr Leute melden, die die gleichen Probleme haben und das sind nicht die Probleme, die es am Anfang von Ampere gab, wo die Karten unter Last abgestürzt sind, sondern das sind eher Probleme, die im 2D-Betrieb auftreten und nicht nur zum Treibercrash, sondern oft zum Totalabsturz ohne Log-Event führen und vor allem bei mir schon zu massiven Problemen während Zoom-Konferenzen geführt haben. Eine Katastrophe.

Zocken ist 100% möglich, aber sobald es in den 2D-Modus geht und die Karte runtertaktet passieren 'Dinge'. Provisorisch kann man auf "Maximale Leistung" stellen, aber dann säuft die Karte im Idle statt 15W direkt mal 100W und das kann es echt nicht sein.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Zocken ist 100% möglich, aber sobald es in den 2D-Modus geht und die Karte runtertaktet passieren 'Dinge'. Provisorisch kann man auf "Maximale Leistung" stellen, aber dann säuft die Karte im Idle statt *15W *direkt mal 100W und das kann es echt nicht sein.



du meinst 30W, oder?


----------



## Pilochun (9. Januar 2021)

Schon Traurig, alles was ich hier an Problemen lese, wollte Nvidia eigentlich schon mit dem 456.71 WHQL Hotfix beheben.


> der unter anderem Display-Flackern, Aussetzer und Crashes in Spielen behebt.


PCGH News
Hab noch "Hoffnung", dass es nur der schlechte Treiber ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2021)

So ... zurück von meinem Test(eigentlich teste ich ja schon den ganzen Tag, da es ja auch beim normalen Surfen auftreten soll).
Auch mit 3 verschiedenen launchern im Hintergrund, 10 Tabs im Chrome, youtubevideos schauen ...

... ich würde sagen, mein Ergebnis ist: Perfekt !

Kein einziger Hakler, oder nur ein einziges Flackern. Nix.

Superstabil und supersmooth. So wie ich es will und mag.

Nun teste ich ja nicht rum, um zu sagen: "_Hey Leude, mein System is geil !_" (Protz! Angeb'!  ) , sondern um ne Möglichkeit für Probleme zu suchen, gerade weil es wohl bei mir auch nicht aufzutreten scheint.

Von daher check ich noch mal eben ein paar Daten ab, *wo denn Unterschiede* sein könnten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder irgendwas mit Mainboardsachen ? OnBoardsound vielleicht ? Ich nutze z.B. eine externe USB Soundkarte.

Was soll denn der Unterschied sein, warum's bei mir total smooth/perfekt läuft ?
Ampere isses ja ganz eindeutig.

Und ich surfe teilweise den ganzen Tag.
No Blackscreen. Kein Flackern. Nix.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Januar 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> du meinst 30W, oder?


Nein, ich meine schon 15W, warum?

Hier in HwInfo mal die Graphen.
Bei Idle 210MHz ist der Verbrauch 15-16W.
Beim Hochtakten gehts auf ~1700MHz und ca 95W.

RTX 3090 FE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ChrisMK72 Eventuell Ryzen und die Boards... du hast ja einen Intel, wie ich deine Signatur entnehme.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Ich hatte das allerdings auch mit meiner 1080Ti


Hatte ich auch nicht mit 1080Ti, früher.
Die Basis ?


deady1000 schrieb:


> Eventuell Ryzen und die Boards... du hast ja einen Intel, wie ich deine Signatur entnehme.


Tritt es vermehrt mit Ryzen auf ?
Hatt denn noch jemand z.B. ne 3080 und n Intel System, wo es diese Probleme nicht gibt ?

( Nutzt ja scheinbar kaum noch jemand Intel  )

edit: Evtl. isses ja wieder nur n doofer Treiberfehler ? Muss erst mal die PCGH News lesen, jetzt.
Mein Treiber(460.79) scheint aber gut zu funzen, den ich da oben erwähnt habe.


MSI Afterburner nach wie vor 4.6.3 Beta 4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr sehen könnt, an der max GPU Temp: Bin den ganzen Tag am Surfen.

Läuft.


edit: Nutze ein FPS Limit von 100. Vielleicht schützt das ja vor irgendwas. Z.B. durch irgendwelche merkwürdigen Sachen zu hohe fps von 100000 
Who knows ?


----------



## wtfNow (9. Januar 2021)

Rechner ist seit 9 Uhr an und im gemischten (2D) Einsatz, mit 461.09 hatte ich bisher keinen Blackscreen.
Mal abwarten...


----------



## owned139 (9. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @ChrisMK72 Eventuell Ryzen und die Boards... du hast ja einen Intel, wie ich deine Signatur entnehme.


Hab die selbe CPU und auch Blackscreens/crashes.

@ChrisMK72 habs auf ausbalanciert und die Nvidia Einstellungen auf default, ansonsten gleich.
HW-Beschleunigung im Webbrowser aktiv? Welche Auflösung und Hz fährst du?


----------



## deady1000 (9. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Tritt es vermehrt mit Ryzen auf ?
> Hatt denn noch jemand z.B. ne 3080 und n Intel System, wo es diese Probleme nicht gibt ?
> 
> ( Nutzt ja scheinbar kaum noch jemand Intel  )


Zumindest habe ich bisher, wenn ich drauf geachtet habe, nur Ryzen-Systeme gesehen, aber wie du schon sagst, mittlerweile sind die state-of-the-art und ein Ryzen5000 / Ryzen3000 ist unter den Ampere-Nutzern sehr weit verbreitet.


----------



## Guffelgustav (9. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch nicht mit 1080Ti, früher.
> Die Basis ?


Bei beiden GPUs ein x570 Ace + 3700x, falls du das meinst.
Allerdings war das mit der 1080Ti bis Mitte/Ende November (meine ich) kein Thema.
Den Unterbau kann ich also auch ausschließen.
Für mich muss das etwas mit dem Treiber oder Windoof zu tun haben. Das sind die einzigen Dinge, die sich im Vgl zur problemfreien Zeit geändert hatten.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Januar 2021)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Rechner ist seit 9 Uhr an und im gemischten (2D) Einsatz, mit 461.09 hatte ich bisher keinen Blackscreen.
> Mal abwarten...


Danke für den Hinweis, den Treiber hatte ich übersehen. Meiner war noch von Mitte Dezember. Dann will ich den erst mal testen!!

Sorry ich hatte mich bis vorhin auf diesen Treiber bezogen.

Version:     460.89  WHQL
Freigabedatum:     2020.12.15

Hoffentlich ist es jetzt behoben mit diesem:

Version:     461.09  WHQL
Freigabedatum:     2021.1.7


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Für mich muss das etwas mit dem *Treiber oder Windoof* zu tun haben.


Das liegt glaube ich auch am nächsten.

So ... schließe meine Tests dahingehend erst mal ab, da weiterhin keine Probleme.


edit:
Hast du mal die Kombi gecheckt ?
460.79 + MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4

Funzt super bei mir.


----------



## Pilochun (9. Januar 2021)

Ich hab auch noch einen Intel im Einsatz, (duckundwegrenn),
teste gerade noch das kürze HDMI Kabel, noch keine Probleme, aber die Stunde der Wahrheit ist morgen 6 Uhr früh.

Selbe Einstellungen wie ChrisMK72, bis auf vertikale synchronisation und Texturfilterung Trilineare Optimierung


----------



## wtfNow (9. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, den Treiber hatte ich übersehen. Meiner war noch von Mitte Dezember. Dann will ich den erst mal testen!!


Heißt noch nicht viel aber ich melde mich wenn der Fehler wieder auftritt.
Waren zuvor so 2-4 crashes pro 10 h surfen wenn ich schätzen müsste.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> aber wie du schon sagst, mittlerweile sind die state-of-the-art und ein Ryzen5000 / Ryzen3000 ist unter den Ampere-Nutzern sehr weit verbreitet.


Ja, das muss also nix heißen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> es handelt sich eher um eine ausnahme, keine regel. Edelhamster hat ja nicht mal eine NV-GPU!


Er hat eine 3080 du Spezialist....



owned139 schrieb:


> Persönlich glaube ich, dass es an Windows 10 20xx liegt in Verbindung mit dem NV Treiber. Hatte mit 19xx diesbezüglich keine Probleme.


Ich hab da auch so meine Vermutung, 20H2 vor allem scheint ziemlich Buggy zu sein. Habt Ihr mal an den HAGS Mode gedacht?


deady1000 schrieb:


> und vor allem bei mir schon zu massiven Problemen während Zoom-Konferenzen geführt haben. Eine Katastrophe.


Das ist richtig fies wenn man während ner beruflichen Videoschalte abschmiert....


----------



## deady1000 (9. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist richtig fies wenn man während ner beruflichen Videoschalte abschmiert....


Ja allerdings, ich muss nächsten Donnerstag ne Präsentation vor 20 Leuten halten und da wollte ich eigentlich schön mit Nvidia Broadcast meine Stimme und die Webcam filtern, aber wenn die Probleme jetzt mit dem neuen Treiber immer noch vorhanden sind, dann nehme ich den alten Laptop... echt ärgerlich das ganze. Da kauft man sich ne arschteure Grafikkarte und der PC macht nur noch Probleme im 2D-Betrieb. Zocken geht wie gesagt wunderbar.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch so meine Vermutung, 20H2 vor allem scheint ziemlich Buggy zu sein. Habt Ihr mal an den HAGS Mode gedacht?


Ist bei mir deaktiviert. War auch glaube ich so voreingestellt. Aber ja, momentan muss man an alles denken, was irgendwie hardwarebeschleunigt ist und die GPU aufm Desktop zerschießen kann.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mal an den HAGS Mode gedacht?


Hab ich extra *aus*, da es mir noch zu neu ist und eine mögliche Quelle für Fehler.
Kosten/Nutzen war für mich nicht ausreichend, wenn auf der anderen Seite Probleme/Abstürze stehen, als Möglichkeit.


edit: Nutzt denn einer mit den Problemen die Kombi ? 460.79 + MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4


----------



## Pilochun (9. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Hab ich extra *aus*, da es mir noch zu neu ist und eine mögliche Quelle für Fehler.


Guter Einwand, sehe gerade in GPU Z steht auf ON, wo könnte man es zum testen ausschalten, hab im Treiber nix gefunden.
EDit: Windows Einstellungen\System\Anzeige\Grafikeinstellungen


----------



## deady1000 (9. Januar 2021)

Gerade wieder einen Freeze gehabt, musste Reset drücken.
Firefox-Hardwarebeschleunigung war an, HAGS war aus, "Maximale Leistung" war aus.

Version:     461.09  WHQL
Freigabedatum:     2021.1.7

Joa... Mist ne...


----------



## Guffelgustav (9. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> edit: Nutzt denn einer mit den Problemen die Kombi ? 460.79 + MSI Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4


Jap, hier, ich ich ich   
Mit 460.79 hatte ich es sogar mit 463 Beta 4 und der 462 (1080Ti).

Habe eben mal die Driver-History durchgeschaut.
Der letzte Treiber der meines Wissens nach noch ohne Probleme lief, das war noch mit der 1080Ti, war Version 457.30.
Damals auch noch mit einer Voll- und keiner Betaversion vom Afterburner (462).
Beta nutze ich erst seit der 3080. Fehler trat damals aber auch mit der Vollversion auf, kann man also eigentlich ausschließen.

Je mehr Details ich betrachte, desto stärker geht der Fokus auf Treiber und Windows:
- 2 GPUs mit verschiedenen Architekturen
- Unterbau und generell Rest des Systems ist gleich geblieben
- Monitor samt Kabel und Anschluss sind gleich geblieben
- UV/OC kann, zumindest bei der 1080Ti auf jeden Fall, ausgeschlossen werden

Was hat sich geändert?
- Neue Nvidia Treiber
- Neues Windows Update
- neues BIOS, aber kann das der Übeltäter dafür sein? Letztendlich haben das auch Leute mit Intel


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Januar 2021)

bei mir sind fast durchgehend chrome(twitch) und FF geöffnet. kein einziger absturz seit jahren


----------



## deady1000 (9. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Was hat sich geändert?
> - Neue Nvidia Treiber
> - Neues Windows Update
> - neues BIOS, aber kann das der Übeltäter dafür sein? Letztendlich haben das auch Leute mit Intel


BIOS ist unwahrscheinlich, da ich auf ein BIOS von September 2019 zurückgeflasht hatte und das gleiche passierte. Tippe auch auf Treiber oder Windows Update, denn das 20H2 hatte ich erst nach dem Einbau installiert und davor waren mir keine Probleme erinnerlich.

Ist es problemlos möglich von 20H2 (Oktober) auf 2004 (Mai) zurückzugehen ohne Datenverlust und ohne Kompatibilitätsprobleme?

Ach Mist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Jap, hier, ich ich ich
> Mit 460.79 hatte ich es sogar mit 463 Beta 4 und der 462 (1080Ti).



"Gut" in dem Sinne, dass wir dieses somit auch ausschließen können.

Intel hat's auch ?
Können wir dann auch n Haken dran machen.

Win ?
Hab aber auch die neue Version drauf, also eigentlich auch eher nicht !? 

Was kann es sein ?
Treiber glaub ich fast auch nicht mehr, da ich ja eine Version nutze, wo es bei anderen damit Fehler gibt und bei mir nicht.

wtf ?

Bin grad etwas ratlos.

Irgendwas mit dem gesynce ?
Nutze einen "richtigen" gsync Monitor, also nach alter(teurer) Bauart, inkl. dem hardwaremodul drin und habe keine Probleme.
Andere mit richtigem gsync Monitor(inkl. Modul, also nicht diese g-sync compatibel) auch mit solchen Problemen ?

Frag mich nur, warum das bei mir nicht auftritt, trotz teils gleicher Treiber, ähnlicher hardware, neuem Windoof.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (9. Januar 2021)

G-SYNC compatible hier. aber nur 75FPS, weil 38" und so!
vllt betrifft es nur kleine monitore? xD


----------



## Pilochun (9. Januar 2021)

Pilochun schrieb:


> @deady1000
> Ich habe buntes flackern und so 0,5 Sekunden Black Screens mit einer GeForce RTX 3090 Suprim X, LG OLED55CX9LA und 2m Oehlbach Black Magic MKII hdmi 2.1 Kabel.
> Alles sehr unregelmäsig, kaum reproduzierbar, 3D und Desktop, dann hilft nur ein Neustart.
> g sync kann ich aber schon mal ausschliessen.
> ...


Hab jetzt das 1,5m Kabel getestet es gab in 4 Stunden kein buntes flackern oder Black Screens mehr.
Lag wohl am zu langen Kabel und den schlechten Verstärkern bei HDMI 2.1
Bei 4K @ 120Hz, RGB, 10bpc und Dynamischer Ausgabebereich Voll wird ja maximal 2 Meter empfohlen, schade das es bei mir nicht geht. Alternative gibt es noch längere HDMI Glasfaser Kabel, allerdings recht teuer.

Man könnte noch ycbcr444 oder ycbcr422 testen und auf 8bpc stellen, aber möchte man das. Geht ja immer Bild Qualität flötten.


----------



## owned139 (9. Januar 2021)

Hatte im NV-Forum gelesen, dass der Blackscreen auch nur bei hohen Hz Zahlen auftreten soll. Einige schrieben davon, dass 60 Hz das Problem ebenfalls beseitigen.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Januar 2021)

@Pilochun Ich glaube das Flackern in deinem Fall hat nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun. Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Pilochun (9. Januar 2021)

owned139 schrieb:


> Hatte im NV-Forum gelesen, dass der Blackscreen auch nur bei hohen Hz Zahlen auftreten soll. Einige schrieben davon, dass 60 Hz das Problem ebenfalls beseitigen.


Das liegt ja an der höheren Übertragungsrate bei mehr Hz, welche das Kabel eben nicht schafft.


----------



## pietcux (9. Januar 2021)

Gsync compatible Probleme treten eigentlich nur in game auf, nicht im 2D Bereich. Ich muß bei meinem BenQ EX3203R nach jedem Nvidia Treiber update mein Profil mit CRU neu importieren und dann den Treiber neu starten. Sonst hab ich flackern und Blackscreens. Klappt jedoch immer und schnell.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2021)

Pilochun schrieb:


> Hab jetzt das 1,5m Kabel getestet es gab in 4 Stunden kein buntes flackern oder Black Screens mehr.
> Lag wohl am zu langen Kabel und den schlechten Verstärkern bei HDMI 2.1
> Bei 4K @ 120Hz, RGB, 10bpc und Dynamischer Ausgabebereich Voll wird ja maximal 2 Meter empfohlen, schade das es bei mir nicht geht. Alternative gibt es noch längere HDMI Glasfaser Kabel, allerdings recht teuer.
> 
> Man könnte noch ycbcr444 oder ycbcr422 testen und auf 8bpc stellen, aber möchte man das. Geht ja immer Bild Qualität flötten.


Hör auf, was ich damit schon Ärger hatte. Sync, HDR 4k mit 60Fps und hoher Bit Tiefe.Ein Graus.


----------



## wtfNow (10. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Gerade wieder einen Freeze gehabt, musste Reset drücken.
> Firefox-Hardwarebeschleunigung war an, HAGS war aus, "Maximale Leistung" war aus.
> 
> Version:     461.09  WHQL
> ...


Ich auch gerade nach 15h das erste mal mit neuem Treiber 5 sek schwarzen Bilschirm gehabt


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Januar 2021)

Pilochun schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch einen Intel im Einsatz, (duckundwegrenn),



Aber wenn es bei dir nur wegen des Kabels war und du der andere, der auch das Problem hatte, mit Intel, wäre die Möglichkeit Ryzen/Intel ja wieder am Start !?
Oder gibt es noch viele Weitere die ebenfalls von dem Problem betroffen sind, aber Intel Basis nutzen ?

Ein allgemeines "Ampere-Problem" sehe ich natürlich weiterhin nicht.


----------



## owned139 (10. Januar 2021)

@Pilochun hatte ein anderes Problem als wir. Bei mir flackert der Bildschirm nicht, sondern der NV-Treiber stürzt ab und wird wiederhergestellt.


----------



## CL90 (10. Januar 2021)

Moin! Gibts schon Listen oder Erwartungswerte bei den 3080 karten?
Ich hab meine jetzt undervolted auf 850mV und den Takt auf 1930Mhz limitiert. 
Die Karte hält den Takt dauerhaft, wird etwa 65°C warm. 
Kann man das in etwa von allen Karten erwarten? Denn ein Freund bekommt seine nicht so niedrig gevolted.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## ric84 (10. Januar 2021)

Hat jemand von euch schon die "rezizebar" Funktionalität mit einer RTX testen können? Bei MSI gibts derzeit nur ein Beta Bios fürs Board,, warte auf  ne stabile Version.


----------



## DaHell63 (10. Januar 2021)

Ich kann es zwar auf meinem X570 Gigabyte Master aktivieren...hat aber null Auswirkung.
R9 3900X/RTX 3070.
Bevor Nvidia das nicht im Treiber bereitstellt wird auch nicht viel gehen.
Ich habe es auch wieder deaktiviert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

Richtig, ohne angepassten NV Treiber kann es nicht gehen derzeit, das probieren kann man sich sparen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Januar 2021)

CL90 schrieb:


> *Erwartungswerte* bei den 3080 karten?
> Ich hab meine jetzt undervolted auf 850mV und den Takt auf 1930Mhz limitiert.
> Die Karte hält den Takt dauerhaft, wird etwa 65°C warm.
> Kann man das in etwa von allen Karten erwarten?


Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, ob es solche Listen für Erwartungswerte gibt, da ich immer selber einfach herumtüftel. Kennt jemand sowas ?

Der ein, oder andere hier im Thread hat ja schon tolle Ergebnisse gezeigt, auch zuletzt wieder. 

Konkret zu deiner Frage/Aussage würde ich eher verneinen, dass grundsätzlich immer 1930 MHz bei 0,85v stabil laufen. Jede einzelne Karte ist leicht anders.

Würde tendenziell(aus den Erfahrungen meiner Tüfteleien) etwas weniger Takt nennen, bei diesem Undervolting.
Der Bereich 1800-1850MHz wäre glaube ich schon realistischer/stabiler anzupeilen.
Dort in dem Bereich würde ich herumexperimentieren, in verschiedenen Spielen, ob's stabil bleibt, oder n Absturz gibt.
(Und die Werte dann dementsprechend anpassen)

Is aber nur meine unbedeutende 08/15 Zocker Schnellschussmeinung.
Gibt's da weitere Meinungen zu ?
(Hier gibt's schließlich Leute mit mehr Erfahrung/Ahnung was das angeht, wo ich die Frage hinziele  )


----------



## deady1000 (10. Januar 2021)

CL90 schrieb:


> Moin! Gibts schon Listen oder Erwartungswerte bei den 3080 karten?
> Ich hab meine jetzt undervolted auf 850mV und den Takt auf 1930Mhz limitiert.
> Die Karte hält den Takt dauerhaft, wird etwa 65°C warm.
> Kann man das in etwa von allen Karten erwarten? Denn ein Freund bekommt seine nicht so niedrig gevolted.
> ...


Ja doch, von der Spannung her sind 825-850mV stabil machbar, aber die 1930MHz sind hier eher ein leichtes Problem. Man könnte auf 3% Takt verzichten und auf 1860MHz runtergehen, weil die wiederum auch mit 800-825mV (also noch weniger) gut laufen. Ab 1900Mhz nimmt der Spannungsbedarf sprunghaft zu und lohnt sich daher eigentlich nicht, ansonsten muss er halt höher volten, ist dann eben so. Effizientes Undervolting findet im Bereich unterhalb von 1900MHz statt und nicht mehr darüber. Das wäre nämlich eher Overclocking ohne großartige Ansprüche an die Effizienz.

@ChrisMK72 Wow, da waren wir fast zeitgleich.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Man könnte auf 3% Takt verzichten und auf 1860MHz runtergehen, weil die wiederum auch mit *800-825mV* (also noch weniger) gut laufen


Ich würde da lieber noch leicht vorsichtigere Werte nennen, wenn es für jedes Spiel und jede Karte gelten soll, als Anhaltspunkt, wenn ich auch an die totalen Entry level Modelle denke.

Ab 1850 MHz aufwärts wär' ich schon langsam vorsichtig, ob das mit geringer Spannung noch stabil is, in jeder Lage, mit jeder Karte.

Grundsätzlich würde ich lieber n Tick mehr Spannung und n Tick weniger Takt vorschlagen, um eher auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

Also eher _Richtung_ 0,85v und 1800 MHz, als Richtung 0,80v und 1900 MHz.
Wir sprechen ja über eine allgemeine Richtung, nicht für für die besseren FEs, oder OC Karten. 

Oder wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## deady1000 (10. Januar 2021)

0,85V sind bei 1800MHz zu viel. Also sicher ja, aber mMn deutlich drüber. Man kann damit anfangen zu testen, aber mit Optimierung wird man tiefer gehen können bzw mit gleicher Spannung deutlich mehr Takt erreichen. 0,80V sind hingegen bei 1905MHz natürlich viel zu wenig, zumindest wenn man die Karte voll belastet.


----------



## CL90 (10. Januar 2021)

Danke an euch beide erstmal!



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja doch, von der Spannung her sind 825-850mV stabil machbar, aber die 1930MHz sind hier eher ein leichtes Problem. Man könnte auf 3% Takt verzichten und auf 1860MHz runtergehen, weil die wiederum auch mit 800-825mV (also noch weniger) gut laufen. Ab 1900Mhz nimmt der Spannungsbedarf sprunghaft zu und lohnt sich daher eigentlich nicht, ansonsten muss er halt höher volten, ist dann eben so. Effizientes Undervolting findet im Bereich unterhalb von 1900MHz statt und nicht mehr darüber. Das wäre nämlich eher Overclocking ohne großartige Ansprüche an die Effizienz.
> 
> @ChrisMK72 Wow, da waren wir fast zeitgleich.



Ok. Also es scheint so als ob es bei mir stabil läuft in dieser Config. Spiele jetzt seit 3 Tagen diverse Spiele, Hab Benchmarks des 3D marks laufen lassen und den TimeSpy Stresstest.
Abstürzen tut es in richtung 2Ghz. Ich hab noch nicht genau ermittelt ob es oberhalb der 1980Mhz oder der 1960Mhz schon instabil wird. 
Im Grunde hatte ich mir gedacht, wenn beim Oneshot Setting bereits gut läuft brauche ich ja nicht umbedingt Stunden investieren um vielleicht 20Mhz mehr rauszuholen.

Wie testet ihr die Stabelität? Vielleicht mache ich ja etwas weiter oder fange mal an den Speicher gleichzeitig zu übertakten.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Januar 2021)

Besorge dir zB 3D-Mark bei Steam und lasse den Timespy Extreme im Stresstest für 20-30 Minuten durchlaufen, bis die Karte richtig schön heiß ist. Wenn da nix abstürzt sollte die Karte eigentlich stabil sein. Bei zu niedriger Spannung bzw zu hohem Takt wird die sich wahrscheinlich deutlich früher melden. Ansonsten hilft nur Zocken, Zocken, Zocken. Du siehst ja dann, wenn die Games crashen oder der Treiber abstürzt oder kurzzeitige Blackscreens auftreten.

3DMark gabs letztens auf Steam mit 86% Rabatt.
Mal drauf achten. Den Vollpreis muss man eigentlich nicht bezahlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten auf MMOGA, da kaufe ich auch sehr häufig und das ist sehr sicher und legit.
Kostet da aktuell auch nur 3,19€ per Paypal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__





						3DMark kaufen, 3D Mark Software Steam Key - MMOGA
					

3DMark Steam kaufen - 3DMark umfasst alles, was Gamer zum Benchmarking und Vergleichen der PC-Leistung benötigen, mit dedizierten Tests für alle PC-Typen




					www.mmoga.de


----------



## pietcux (10. Januar 2021)

Hatte mit dem 460er absolut keine Probleme und mit dem 461.09er jetzt auch nicht. Wie gesagt, ich lade immer mit CRU ein passendes Profil nach Treiberwechsel und starte den Treiber neu. Ich nutze Geforce Experience.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Januar 2021)

CL90 schrieb:


> Wie testet ihr die Stabelität?


Ich ähnlich wie du, wie's mir erscheint. *Zocken*.  

Verschiedene Spiele, aber auch über längere Zeit, z.B. jedes Spiel 30-60 Minuten, für's erste, was natürlich am besten geht, mit Spielen, die man eh grad gerne zockt und dann auch regelmäßig speichert, falls es mal n Freeze gibt.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute,
ich nutze die 3080 FE, und habe mich an Igor's Beitrag zur hohen Vram Temperatur zurückerinnert:








						Geforce RTX 3080: GDDR6X wird über 100 Grad warm und kann das aushalten
					

Alles im Rahmen? Bei der Founders Edition der Geforce RTX 3080 erhitzt sich der GDDR6X-Speicher anscheinend auf über 100 Grad Celsius.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Ich frage mich jetzt ob das problematisch ist bzw eventuell auf Dauer wird, meine FE läuft mit Stock PT, Vram habe ich jedoch auf +250 gesetzt. GPU Temperatur bei Last liegt bei maximal 69-70 Grad, ich weiß jedoch nicht ob und inwiefern sich daraus Rückschlüsse auf die Vram Temperatur schließen lassen.
Ist mein Vram OC ohnehin zu niedrig als dass das eventuell besorgnisserregend wird oder wäre es vielleicht sogar besser Vram nicht zu übertakten?


----------



## KaterTom (10. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> ich weiß jedoch nicht ob und inwiefern sich daraus Rückschlüsse auf die Vram Temperatur schließen lassen.


Gar nicht. Gerade wegen solcher Berichte über die hohe V-RAM Temperaturen lasse ich meinen lieber @ stock laufen. Das die Karte ein paar Jahre durchhält ist mir wichtiger als Benchmark Rekorde oder 3 FPS mehr beim Spielen.


----------



## Blackman2106 (10. Januar 2021)

CL90 schrieb:


> Danke an euch beide erstmal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie schon gesagt, am besten zocken, CP, Metro, Witcher3 usw .
Must  halt schauen, das die GPU voll ausgelastet wird und nicht durch nen  Fps Limiter oder ähnlichem eingebremst wird. ( das verfälscht dann das Ergebnis) 
Welche Auflösung benutzt du?


----------



## OmasHighendPC (10. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Ich würde da lieber noch leicht vorsichtigere Werte nennen, wenn es für jedes Spiel und jede Karte gelten soll, als Anhaltspunkt, wenn ich auch an die totalen Entry level Modelle denke.
> 
> Ab 1850 MHz aufwärts wär' ich schon langsam vorsichtig, ob das mit geringer Spannung noch stabil is, in jeder Lage, mit jeder Karte.
> 
> ...


Genau so seh und mach ich das! Ein Afterburner-Profil muss bei mir in ALLEN Situationen 100% stabil sein. CP 2077 hat mich gezwungen, alle Profile nach oben anzupassen, d.h. die Spannung bei einer bestimmten Frequenz etwas anzuheben.  Diese Profile werde ich nun behalten, für immer, oder bis mich ein neues Game (oder vielleicht andere Umstände wie neue Treiber oder neue Hardware) zwingen, erneut die Spannungen etwas anzuheben.
Meine TUF 3090 will für 1700 MHz 0.762 V, für 1800 MHz  0.806 V, für 1920 Mhz 0.875 V.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich nutze die 3080 FE, und habe mich an Igor's Beitrag zur hohen Vram Temperatur zurückerinnert:
> 
> 
> ...


Bei der FE wäre ich vorsichtig damit, ich finde die 80/90er teils grenzwertig beim Speicher, vor allem die passiv gekühlten Module auf der Rückseite sind so eine Sache bei der 90er. Mal sehn was da die Zeit sagt, schwer seriös einzuschätzen.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Besorge dir zB 3D-Mark bei Steam und lasse den Timespy Extreme im Stresstest für 20-30 Minuten durchlaufen, bis die Karte richtig schön heiß ist.


Ich würde eher denb Port Royal Loop empfehlen, da RT auf den Karten meistens nochmal nen Zacken mehr Spannung brauch.


----------



## Guffelgustav (10. Januar 2021)

Betrifft das mit den hohen Temps des Speichers nur die FEs oder kann das auf die Custom-Modelle genauso umgemünzt werden?
Würde ungern für etwas mehr Takt meinen Speicher in den Tod schicken   
Gibt es denn irgendeine Möglichkeit die Temps auszulesen oder von der ausgelesenen GPU-Temp darauf zu schließen? Vermutlich nicht ne?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Januar 2021)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab's bei den FEs bauartbedingte Hotspots(explizite, einzelne Stellen, die hauptsächlich problematisch sein könnten, theoretisch).
Kann man nicht mit allen Customs vergleichen.

Denke die hier vorherschenden +500(501)MHz für 3080er sollten da bei gut belüfteten Gehäusen kein Problem darstellen(Customs).

Ganz nebenbei würde man problematische Temps bemerken, da wir diese Temps zwar nicht auslesen können, die Riegel aber wohl doch Sensoren für interne Überwachung besitzen, die im Fall der Fälle ein Drosseln einleiten würden(edit: war das bei 110 Grad für GDDR6X ?), ähnlich wie bei einer CPU, wenn die Temps zu hoch werden, um Schäden zu vermeiden, was kein Freifahrschein bedeuten soll, für 24/7 Betrieb, wenn man denkt sein Gehäuse kriegt nicht gut Frischluft.

Ich hab für mich entschieden, dass ich die +501MHz drauf lasse, da mein Case zu den sehr gut belüfteten zählt und dazu die TUFs auch noch n extra Speicherkühler haben.
Meine 80er hat dazu auch nur Riegel auf der Hauptkühlerseite und nicht wie die 90er auch noch hinten.
Bei letzterer würde ich wohl @stock lassen, im Zweifelsfall.

Muss jeder selbst abwägen, was er für sein Case(und seine Karte) meint.

edit: Natürlich nur meine eigene, unbedeutende 08/15 Zockersicht.
Im Zweifelsfall jemand fragen, der sich damit auskennt. 

edit2: Kann grad nich nachsehen. Bin unterwegs. (Handytippelei  )


----------



## blautemple (10. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich würde eher denb Port Royal Loop empfehlen, da RT auf den Karten meistens nochmal nen Zacken mehr Spannung brauch.



Port Royal ist ein Witz von der Last. Selbst der normale Time Spy wird schneller instabil. Der absolute Worst Case war bisher Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Port Royal ist ein Witz von der Last. Selbst der normale Time Spy wird schneller instabil. Der absolute Worst Case war bisher Cyberpunk 2077.


Beim UV hat der bei mir deutlich besser getriggert.


----------



## ric84 (10. Januar 2021)

Die Gigabyte 3070 läuft bei mir selbst in CP2077 auf volle Hütte grad mal mit rund 60°C, geil  . UV gibts ja auch noch. Das "Curve UV" im Afterburner ist ja mal geil gemacht, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Auf meiner alten Maxwell Karte hatte ich sowas per Bios Mod anpassen müssen. Auch wenn ich keinen Bock mehr auf Nvidia hatte, dennoch ist die Karte nicht schlecht! AMD kann eben derzeit nicht liefern, wirklich  schade.


----------



## deady1000 (11. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt ob das problematisch ist bzw eventuell auf Dauer wird, meine FE läuft mit Stock PT, Vram habe ich jedoch auf +250 gesetzt. GPU Temperatur bei Last liegt bei maximal 69-70 Grad, ich weiß jedoch nicht ob und inwiefern sich daraus Rückschlüsse auf die Vram Temperatur schließen lassen.


Hast du mal gebenchmarkt was es dir bringt? VRAM-OC würde ich aktuell überhaupt nicht machen. Erstens kann man die Temperaturen nicht überwachen und VRAM spielt eine wichtige Rolle für die Lebensdauer. Außerdem wird der Speicher schon ab Werk ziemlich am Limit gefahren. Bei der RTX3090 läuft er mit 19,5Gbps und mit Biegen und Brechen kann man ihn soweit ich weiß auf ca 20,5Gbps bringen, wo man sich dann kurz vor der Crashgrenze befindet. Das wären dann ca 5,1% mehr Bandbreite, aber zu welchem Preis? Man weiß ja nicht wie heiß der VRAM dabei läuft. Igor sprach mal von der sogenannten Bröselgrenze. Also mir wäre das einfach zu heiß unter Luft. VRAM-OC kannste machen, wenn dir das Risiko egal ist oder wenn du einen Wasserblock draufschraubst, der dann auch den VRAM temperaturtechnisch weiter runterbringt.

Würde es einfach nicht empfehlen, wenn es denn jetzt nicht unbedingt sein muss.
Lieber die GPU übertakten, denn die hält alles aus.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Aufklärung!
Ich habe btw gesehen dass Nvidia hier ab der Oktoberrevision offenbar ohnehin eigenständig Thermalpads hinzugefügt hat (siehe https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvid...vision-der-3080-Founders-Edition-ein-1360599/), ich habe meine Karte Anfang Dezember gekauft, daher bin ich in der Hinsicht wohl sicher.
Trotzdem habe ich das Vram OC rausgenommen, und in synthetischen Benchmarks wie FireStrike Ultra gibt es keinen Unterschied was den GPU Score betrifft, also sehe ich auch keinen Grund weshalb ich hier, obwohl es vermutlich dauerhaft sicher ist, Vram OC betreiben sollte.
Meine letzte GPU (GTX 980ti) hat sich nach 5 Jahren plötzlich verabschiedet, ich tippe mal es lag am Vram. Auch wenn ich die 3080 wohl ohnehin maximal 3 Jahre nutzen werde.


----------



## Anilman (11. Januar 2021)

rtx3090 evga icx3
1.8ghz bei 0.85 habe ich stabil

1.8ghz bei 0.825 schmiert es bei spielen mit der zeit ab

aber in stresstests läuft alles einwandfrei....
Selbst bei 1.8 at 0.8v

das  bloße anheben des pt und offset 50-100mhz lohnt sich halt echt nicht fürs zocken....


----------



## deady1000 (11. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe btw gesehen dass Nvidia hier ab der Oktoberrevision offenbar ohnehin eigenständig Thermalpads hinzugefügt hat (siehe https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvid...vision-der-3080-Founders-Edition-ein-1360599/), ich habe meine Karte Anfang Dezember gekauft, daher bin ich in der Hinsicht wohl sicher.


Das ist interessant, gut zu wissen.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Trotzdem habe ich das Vram OC rausgenommen, und in synthetischen Benchmarks wie FireStrike Ultra gibt es keinen Unterschied was den GPU Score betrifft, also sehe ich auch keinen Grund weshalb ich hier, obwohl es vermutlich dauerhaft sicher ist, Vram OC betreiben sollte.


Ja, dann hat es eh nur Nachteile. Ich will aber nicht ausschließen, dass es Ausnahmen gibt, wo man dann die 5% Mehrleistung evtl messen kann. Sicherlich für "jetzt" aber unnötig das zu tun, wo die Karte doch ohnehin schon mit unter den schnellsten am Markt ist. Man kann ja später immer noch übertakten.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Januar 2021)

Wird der Vram eigentlich immer gleich heiß in Spielen?
Also quasi egal ob ich The Witcher 3 in 4K @max spiele oder nur CS:GO? Weil so wie ich das gesehen habe taktet der Vram laut MSI Afterburner immer zwischen 405 Mhz im IDLE und 9500 Mhz in Spielen.


----------



## Richu006 (11. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wird der Vram eigentlich immer gleich heiß in Spielen?
> Also quasi egal ob ich The Witcher 3 in 4K @max spiele oder nur CS:GO? Weil so wie ich das gesehen habe taktet der Vram laut MSI Afterburner immer zwischen 405 Mhz im IDLE und 9500 Mhz in Spielen.


Denke der wird schon je nach Belastung und Auslastung wärmer odee weniger warm. Der gpu takt alleine sagt ja auch nix über den Verbrauch btw. Seine temperatur.

Aber ich verstehe den VRAM/RAM takt sowieso nicht so 100%... weil eigentlich sind RAM ja Speicher... quasi wie eine SSD. Aber dann müssten da doch schreib/leseraten massgebend sein und nicht der takt. 
Eine SSD kann man ja auch nicht übertakten. Vielleicht kann mir das bei Gelegenheit hier ja gleich einer etwas erklären auch wenns etwas OT ist xD


----------



## deady1000 (11. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wird der Vram eigentlich immer gleich heiß in Spielen?


Mein Arbeitsspeicher taktet zb immer auf 100%, dennoch sehe ich in HwInfo, dass er beim Rendern/Encodieren/Aufnehmen deutlich wärmer wird als im Idle. Mit dem Takt hat das nichts zu tun, eher mit der Last durch vermehrte Zugriffe. Beim VRAM wird das ähnlich sein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Januar 2021)

Man sollte natürlich die Punkte FE/Customs und 3090/3080 auch nicht _ganz_ außer Acht lassen.
Dazu die jeweiligen eigenen Besonderheiten, wie z.B. sehr gute Luftkühlung im Gehäuse/der GPU.

Allgemein für alle Karten würde ich da keine Aussage machen.

_Für mich_ seh ich einfach kein Problem mit +501MHz, da ja die 3080 eh schon mal @ stock leicht geringer Taktet, beim Speicher, als die 3090@stock und meine 3080 TUF OC in dem Bereich was die Speicherriegel angeht, sehr gut is, kühlungstechnisch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iGIiFfUwLs:417

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fOpaPPCUDA:240

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fOpaPPCUDA:625

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegenüber der 90er isses also im Grunde nur ne 250MHz Übertaktung.

Ich mag auch einfach optisch da gern 10000MHz stehen sehen. 
Ob das was bringt ?  Mir egal.
Es is bei mir einfach so. 

Wenn ich meine GPU Temps ansehe und mit anderen luftgekühlten 3080 vergleiche, stehe ich auch immer sehr gut da, allgemein, was für die Kühlung bei mir spricht. Wenn ich also die ganzen Dinge zusammenzähle, kann ich das bei mir gut mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, mit der ganz leichten Speicherübertaktung.


Wenn ich *eine allgemeine Empfehlung aussprechen sollte, **für alle*(inkl. schlechter belüftete Gehäuse und FEs): Lasst es @ stock.


edit: Selbst wenn ich zu den getesteten Temps der 3080 TUF OC 20 Grad C° drauf rechne, hab ich nach oben hin, zum bedenklichen Bereich, immer noch _sehr viel_ Platz.
Könnte da dann noch mal 20 Grad C° drauf packen, bevor's in den kritischen Bereich geht.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wird der Vram eigentlich immer gleich heiß in Spielen?
> Also quasi egal ob ich The Witcher 3 in 4K @max spiele oder nur CS:GO? Weil so wie ich das gesehen habe taktet der Vram laut MSI Afterburner immer zwischen 405 Mhz im IDLE und 9500 Mhz in Spielen.


Nein auf keinen Fall. Je mehr Bandbreite gefordert wird und je mehr Module belegt sind, umso höher der Verbrauch und damit natürlich die Temperatur. Zudem heizt das Inetrface dann noch zusätzlich ein.

787mv, trotzdem 350Watt. Die Lüfter rasten völlig aus weil der Speicher heizt wie blöde. Mit dem IR messe ich so schon an die 90 Grad an der Backplate!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich würde die GPU mit dem Setting so laufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Richu006 schrieb:


> Denke der wird schon je nach Belastung und Auslastung wärmer odee weniger warm. Der gpu takt alleine sagt ja auch nix über den Verbrauch btw. Seine temperatur.
> 
> Aber ich verstehe den VRAM/RAM takt sowieso nicht so 100%... weil eigentlich sind RAM ja Speicher... quasi wie eine SSD. Aber dann müssten da doch schreib/leseraten massgebend sein und nicht der takt.
> Eine SSD kann man ja auch nicht übertakten. Vielleicht kann mir das bei Gelegenheit hier ja gleich einer etwas erklären auch wenns etwas OT ist xD


Kopierrate ist der ausschlaggebende Wert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 787mv, *trotzdem 350Watt*. Die Lüfter rasten völlig aus weil der Speicher heizt wie blöde. Mit dem IR messe ich so schon an die 90 Grad an der Backplate!


Das Beispiel is echt interessant.
Trotz volle Pulle Lüfter scheinen die Temps ziemlich hoch zu liegen im Verhältnis der core-volt dazu(67 Grad C° Coretemp erreiche ich sonst nie).

Wie kommt _das_ denn ?

Welches Modell is das ? 3080 FE ?
Das käm mit den Temps schon eher hin.

Aus technischer Sicht interessiert mich das.
Is das irgendein "Anno Spiel" ?
Könnte man die Situation(mit _den_ Volt so ein Verbrauch) rekonstruieren ?

Würd' mir das Spiel glatt zu Testzwecken mal holen.

Mit 6,5GB scheint die Belegung ja auch gar nicht so dolle zu sein, wenn das stimmt, was ich da sehe, im screenshot.


Gurdi schrieb:


> je mehr Module belegt sind, umso höher der Verbrauch



Oder is das ne andere Karte ?

Also _so_ eine Situation is bei mir noch nie aufgetreten, mit so einem Verbrauch und Temps des Speichers(bzw. dadurch hochdrehende Lüfter).
Wäre mal spannend zu checken, ob ich das auch nachstellen könnte.
Mag es sein, dass es da irgendwelche Spezialfälle gibt ?


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2021)

3090 Founders. Age of Empires Definitv Edition 5k Auflösung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (11. Januar 2021)

Danke.


----------



## Blackman2106 (12. Januar 2021)

Ein Temp.Sensor beim Vram wäre schon nicht schlecht gewesen ( was für uns auslesbar wäre). Ich glaube mit der Wakü braucht man sich da aber keine Gedanken zu machen....oder? Meine Karte wird nie über 40° heiß und die Backplate wird nicht mal lauwarm. Ich hab den Speicher auch mit +500 am laufen.


----------



## Richu006 (12. Januar 2021)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Ein Temp.Sensor beim Vram wäre schon nicht schlecht gewesen ( was für uns auslesbar wäre). Ich glaube mit der Wakü braucht man sich da aber keine Gedanken zu machen....oder? Meine Karte wird nie über 40° heiß und die Backplate wird nicht mal lauwarm. Ich hab den Speicher auch mit +500 am laufen.


Würde Sagen ja... aber wenn die Backplate nichtmal lauwarm wird, dann ist die vermutlich nicht thermisch angebunden. Hast du Wärmeleitpads bei den hinteren Vrams und bei den Spannungswandlern unter der Backplate? Normalerweise sollte die ja dann schon zumindest warm werden.

Also die Backplates bei meinen GPU's wurden immer heiss... trotz Wasserblock auf der Vorderseite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Mag es sein, dass es da irgendwelche Spezialfälle gibt ?





Gurdi schrieb:


> 90 Founders. Age of Empires Definitv Edition 5k Auflösung



Das Game scheint in mancherlei Hinsicht schon speziell zu sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHTrKX32HRc:86

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich warte da mal auf einen Sale, da ich dafür nicht unbedingt mehr 20€ ausgeben möchte. 

Finde es aber interessant, dass sie das 20 Jahre alte Teil noch mal richtig aufgemöbelt haben.
Auch wenn es noch die alten Nachteile zu haben scheint, was Wegfindung(festhängen an anderen Einheiten, lange Reihe bilden usw.) angeht.
Für n 10er würd' ich aber mal reingucken.


Fänd's auch spannend, wie es bei einer Custom 80er _*nicht FE*_ aussieht.
Gerade wegen des Design. Riegel nur auf der Hauptkühlerseite(bei 90er ja auch hinten drauf) und auch nicht den Hotspot der FEs(und auch mehr Platz möglich, da breitere Platine).

Letztere wurden zwar etwas nachgebessert, mit WLPs seitens Nvidia, nachdem Igor da n einfachen Mod für gemacht/gezeigt hat, welcher wohl was bringt, aber die Stelle(Hotspot) bleibt grundsätzlich natürlich so, wie sie is. Die FEs sind ja recht kompakt kurz gehalten(Platine), im Gegensatz zu so manchem Custom Modell.
Da sind die Bauteile alle recht nah schön kuschelig zusammen, damit die auch nicht frieren. 



Zu folgendem erst mal danke an Igor(Igor'sLab) !
(Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.)

Hier kurz die Stelle angeteasert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QNR9EtMFaQ:418

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und hier noch mal mit Messung(auch für Wasserkühlung interessant):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QNR9EtMFaQ:1612

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Manchmal is ne einfach luftgekühlte TUC OC auch im Vorteil.
Den Aufbau und die Temps hab ich ja weiter oben schon beschrieben, dank der Videos von Gamers Nexus und Hardware Unboxed.

Jetzt wäre ein Test dahingehend natürlich nett. Dafür würde ich meine eigene Lüfterkurve deaktivieren und die ab Werk wieder laufen lassen, für den Test. Hab auch n Infrarot Tempmesser.

Aber wie gesagt ... hoffentlich kommt bald irgendein Sale für "Age of Emp- def. ed.", obwohl das nach Weihnachten ja etwas dauern könnte. 
20€ isses mir jetzt nicht unbedingt wert.

Obwohl ... mal eben was checken ....

Ui ... was seh ich denn da ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guffelgustav (12. Januar 2021)

Anlässlich der Sorge um den VRam habe ich mal ein bisschen getestet und es gibt neue Bildchen!   
Ich habe mal verglichen, was die +500Mhz auf den Speicher bewirken. Karte lief, wie gewohnt, bei 0.8v mit 1800Mhz. Hab mir bei der Gelegenheit auch mal 3dMark gegönnt. Danke an dieser Stelle an @deady1000 für den Link vor ein paar Seiten. Hätte sonst wohl nicht bei der entsprechenden Seite geschaut und für 3€ ist das ja echt ein Schnapper 

Division 2:
Speicher @Stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Speicher +500Mhz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Port Royal:
Speicher @Stock 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Speicher +500Mhz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cyberpunk 2077 (PCGH-Bench):
Speicher @Stock 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Speicher +500Mhz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte, dass das Speicher-OC wenigstens etwas Bewegung in die Sache bringt. 
Vor allem, weil mir +500Mhz jetzt auch nicht wenig vorkommt. Gut, die Karte würde auch +1000 mitmachen.
Das hatte ich mal aus Jux getestet als die frisch hier ankam. Das wäre dann aber auch kein 24/7 Setting, das ich frei von Bauchschmerzen benutzen würde. Aber selbst dann wäre das Leistungsplus wohl non-existent 
In Port Royal sind es 0,3%, Division 2 knappe 0,8% und in CP2077 kann man es als Messungenauigkeit bezeichnen.

Fazit:
Ich lasse meinen Speicher @Stock und beschäftige mich die Tage mit einem UV-Profil bis max. 300W. Schaue dann mal, ob ich damit ein Ergebnis erreiche, was mir mehr gefällt als das jetzige 24/7-Profil mit 0.8v. Aber Speicher-OC bringt (aktuell) leider absolut garnichts. Zumindest in den zwei Games und der Benchmark bestätigt das ja noch zusätzlich.
Natürlich sieht es schön aus, wenn im AB 10.000Mhz angezeigt werden. Mein Case ist auch sehr gut belüftet (P600s, 3x140er vorne rein), aber ich denke mir, warum das Risiko eingehen, sei es noch so gering, wenn es sowieso nichts bringt? 

Sorry für die erneute Bilderparty. Wenns zu viel wird, sagt es mir.
Ich habe eindeutig zu viel Gefallen am Testen und Auswerten gefunden.
Die Zeit im Homeoffice machts dann natürlich nicht einfacher diesem Drang zu widerstehen


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2021)

Wenn du deinSetting gefunden hast,beteiligedich doch gerne am Ampere/BigNavi Benchmarkthread.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Januar 2021)

Guffelgustav schrieb:


> es gibt neue Bildchen!





Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Natürlich sieht es schön aus, wenn im AB 10.000Mhz angezeigt werden.


Darum geht's doch ! 


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Ich habe eindeutig zu viel Gefallen am Testen und Auswerten gefunden.


Nein, nein. Das passt schon so.  

Auch schön es mal bestätigt zu bekommen, dass wohl im Normalfall das Speicher OC in dem geringen Rahmen im Grunde ... *nix* ... bewirkt.

So kann es jetzt jeder(außer ich  ) mit einem Schulterzucken @ stock lassen.


Der Spezialfall oben interessiert mich aus technischer Sicht trotzdem, warum, wieso, weshalb es Fälle geben kann, welche die Speicherriegel scheinbar extra fordern.
Aber ok ... ich hab halt auch Spaß am Testen. 


(Hab grad mal mein IR Messgerät herausgekramt. Seitenscheibe nehm ich noch ab für den Test)


----------



## Blackman2106 (12. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Würde Sagen ja... aber wenn die Backplate nichtmal lauwarm wird, dann ist die vermutlich nicht thermisch angebunden. Hast du Wärmeleitpads bei den hinteren Vrams und bei den Spannungswandlern unter der Backplate? Normalerweise sollte die ja dann schon zumindest warm werden.
> 
> Also die Backplates bei meinen GPU's wurden immer heiss... trotz Wasserblock auf der Vorderseite.


Hab ne 3080, die hat hinten eh nix


----------



## Guffelgustav (12. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du deinSetting gefunden hast,beteiligedich doch gerne am Ampere/BigNavi Benchmarkthread.


Bin da eben kurz drüber geflogen und werde da auch gerne mitmachen.
Kann da sicherlich einige Daten beisteuern und mich austoben.
Aber eine Sache erschließt sich mir nicht:
Jeder postet seine Ergebnisse und Settings.
Im gesammelten Dokument findet man jedoch nur die Punkte/FPS in den Benchmarks/Games.
Hier sollte zumindest die Leistungsaufnahme dokumentiert sein, wie ich finde.
Denn sonst vergleiche ich im Extremfall eine 3080 Strix mit 480W-Vollgas gegen eine x-beliebige 3080 mit 370W oder gar weniger.
Hab zwar gelesen, dass das maximale PT als Idee im Raum stand, aber alle Posts danach haben das ebenfalls nicht geliefert. Der Peak würde ja schon ausreichen, um das zumindest etwas einordnen zu können.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch und fass das nicht negativ auf!
Ich finde die Idee von dem Thread und einem Community-Bench richtig gut 
Nur sollte das dann wirklich vergleichbar sein.
Wenn man nämlich die Leistungsaufnahme der User hätte, könnte man bspw. auch innerhalb einer Bandbreite schauen, welche Performance bei einem bestimmten "Verbrauch" zu erwarten ist (nur so ne Idee die mir gerade kam) 

Einfach bei allen Benchmarks nebenher CapFrameX laufen lassen und die Leistungsaufnahme per Screenshot am Ende einfügen. Dann hat man den Peak über alle Benchmarks.
Wenn selbst ich das für jeden einzelnen Bench hinbekommen hab, schafft das auch jeder andere User


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Age of Empires Definitv Edition 5k Auflösung


Soderle ...

Hab mal Gecheckt, wie's bei mir mit der 3080 TUF OC aussieht, in dem Game, bei 5k Auflösung.

Grundsätzlich hab ich dafür natürlich etwas vorbereitet, die Idle Temps gemessen mit dem Infrarot Tempmesser, zum Vergleich.
Auch Screenshots von aktuellen Idle Einstellungen/Werten, wie natürlich auch während des Spiels und am Ende vor und nach Testende, mit average/max Werten.

Erst mal Umgebungstemperatur im Wohnzimmer is 21,8 C°.


*Vor Start* Idle Temps gemessen, direkt auf der GPU:

Rückseite/Backplate:
- vorderes Drittel Richtung Slotblende 29,6C°
- Mitte 29,6 Grad C°
- hinterer Bereich der Backplate vor der Öffnung, wo hinten die Kühler durchpusten: 27,0 C°

Glücklicherweise hat meine TUF OC im Kühler in der Mitte einen offenen Bereich zwischen dem vorderen und hinteren Hauptkühlerbereich, genau wo die Speicherriegel/Speicherkühler sitzen, wo ich mit dem Infrarotthermometer schön genau reinmessen kann, wenn ich sehr nah dran halte, um den Messkreis möglichst punktgenau zu verkleinern.
Da also direkt am Speicherbereich: 27.0 Grad C°

Nun *ein paar Bildchen*   im Spoiler:


Spoiler



Vorbereitung und checken der Werte vor Messung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Vorbereitung check Einstellungen und Aktivieren der Werkslüfterkurve(Performance BIOS):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um 5K für das Spiel freizuschalten, Änderung in den Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ! Nun kann's endlich losgehen ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spieleinstellungen zum Testen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Spiel warmlaufen lassen, bevor dann eine größere Kampagne geladen wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gespanntes Lauschen Richtung Lüfter(Drehzahl) und wiederholtes Messen der Temps beim Speicher, damit ich nicht versehentlich was wegbrutzel.  

So ... nun wird's ernst:

Kampagne laden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm .... ganze Zeit laufen lassen. Nix passiert. Noch mal checken ob die Auflösung stimmt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo ... stimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Lüfter dreht unnormal hoch(es bleibt sehr, sehr leise bei ca. 53% Umdrehung um 1000 Umdrehungen.

Während des Spiels immer wieder die Temps mit Infrarotthermometer gemessen, im Bereich des Speichers(von unten/Mitte reingemessen) und der Backplate.

Temps waren letztendlich direkt beim Speicher 39,0 Grad C°.
Rückseite Temps:
- vorderer Bereich, Richtung Slotblende 40,6 Grad C°
- Mitte 42,4 Grad C° (auch Bereich um GPU Chip von hinten)
- hinterer Bereich, Richtung Öffnung für die Lüfter 39,0 Grad C°.


Ich konnte (zum Glück) keine Auffälligkeiten nachstellen, mit Age of Empires def. ed. in 5k.

Noch ein paar Werte direkt vor Ende des Tests:

dies hier etwas schwer zu lesen, weil noch auf 5k direkt vor Testende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann Spiel beendet, direkt umgeschaltet wieder auf native Auflösung WQHD, damit man die Werte danach besser lesen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tja .... konnte solch eine Auslastung mit meinen 24/7 Settings, die ich nutze, nicht hervorrufen.
Weder die 350 Watt, noch die 6,5 GB Speichernutzung.

Schade.

Hab's versucht.

Anscheinend is mein System gegen sowas immun. 



Fazit:

Keinerlei Probleme, auch nur im entferntesten.
Im Gegenteil: Schön kühle Temps(auch direkt am GDDR6X Speicher gemessen) mit meinen Settings für 24/7 Betrieb.

Alles easy.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2021)

Eine RTX 3060 12GB wird wohl kommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Januar 2021)

Wow. 12GB ? Schön ! Könnte was für meinen Kumpel sein in 2-3 Jahren.
(Als Ersatz für seine jetzt GTX 1660 Super)


----------



## RavionHD (12. Januar 2021)

Inno3D hat schon Custommodelle gezeigt:








						Inno3D announces GeForce RTX 3060 series starting at 329 USD - VideoCardz.com
					

THE WAIT IS OVER FOR INNO3D GEFORCE RTX 3060 TWIN X2 / OC AND ICHILL X3 RED Hong Kong – January 12, 2021 – INNO3D, a leading manufacturer of pioneering high-end multimedia components and innovations today announced the INNO3D NVIDIA® GeForce RTX™ 3060 TWIN X2 / OC and iCHILL X3 RED adds to the...




					videocardz.com
				




Preis: 329 Dollar

Wenn die Verfügbarkeit stimmt wird man damit alle GTX 1060 Käufer abräumen (die meistverwendete GPU auf Steam), ich tippe mal auf RTX 2080 Leistung mit 12GB Vram, für 329 Dollar echt toll.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Januar 2021)

Für 150€ gebraucht _später_, noch besser.


----------



## TheOpenfield (12. Januar 2021)

Joa. 12GB, well done NV ^^
Aber schon echt lahm das Ding.


----------



## Guffelgustav (12. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wenn die Verfügbarkeit stimmt wird man damit alle GTX 1060 Käufer abräumen (die meistverwendete GPU auf Steam), ich tippe mal auf RTX 2080 Leistung mit 12GB Vram, für 329 Dollar echt toll.


Im Prinzip eine schöne Karte.
Nur werden das am Ende auch ca. 400€ bis 500€ sein, je nach Custom-Modell.

Was bin ich froh, dass ich so unglaublich unvernünftig war und das schon hinter mir hab


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Januar 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Aber schon echt lahm das Ding.


Sag das mal meinem Kumpel, der jetzt endlich auf GTX 1660 Super zocken kann. Bis vor kurzem noch 1060.

Natürlich: _für mich_ wäre die auch zu lahm.

It depends. 


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Nur werden das am Ende auch ca. 400€ bis 500€ sein, je nach Custom-Modell.


Weshalb ich meinte, das wird in 2-3 Jahren eine nette Alternative, für GTX 1660 Super Nutzer.
Man kann auch heute noch in 1080p zocken. 
(allgemein)


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2021)

Hmm das kannibalisiert ein wenig das LineUp wie ich finde.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Januar 2021)

Gut vorzustellen, dass einige, die eine 3070 im Auge hatten, nun mit einer 3060 zufrieden sind.
_Gigantisch_ werden die Unterschiede auch wieder nicht sein. Vor allem bis WQHD.


----------



## Guffelgustav (12. Januar 2021)

Aber bis WQHD reichen im Prinzip auch die 8GB, dafür eben mehr Leistung.
Finde es auch verstörend, dass eine 3060 mit 12GB kommt, aber bis zum Ende des LineUp nur die teuerste und vermeintlich für Prosumer gedachte Karte mehr Speicher hat.
Lieber mal schauen, dass man das liefern kann, was man im Portfolio hat.
So gibt es eine weitere Karte, die potentiell für das untere Ende der Preisspanne etwas bietet, aber genauso jedes Schaltjahr 3 Karten bei Händler gelistet sind.
Der vermeintlich attraktive Preis ist sowieso Käse.
Wurde nicht vor 1-2 Tagen gewarnt, dass Preise für Hardware anziehen werden aus diversen Gründen?


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2021)

Ich geh davon aus dass dann auch die 70er und 80er ein Upgrade erfahren werden.Die 12GB ab Mittelklasse werden zusammen mit den 12GB der Konsolen wohl absehbar einen neuen Standard definieren.


----------



## deady1000 (12. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Eine RTX 3060 12GB wird wohl kommen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm das kannibalisiert ein wenig das LineUp wie ich finde.


Ja, völlig seltsamer Move von Nvidia. Kann das absolut nicht nachvollziehen.
Wozu braucht eine RTX30*60* 12GB?
RTX3070- und RTX3080-Käufer dürften sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> RTX3080-Käufer dürften sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen


Nope. Immerhin haben die GDDR6*X*.


----------



## pietcux (12. Januar 2021)

Mit dem Speicherinterface gehen wohl nur 6 oder 12 Gb. Und 6 GB traut sich selbst Nvidia nicht mehr. So what!


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Nope. Immerhin haben die GDDR6*X*.


Was dir dann nur leider nichts bringt wenn die kommenden Titel für die NextGen Konsolen mehr Speicher belegen verpufft das X im nichts.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. Januar 2021)

Ich spiele nicht Konsole, sondern PC. 
Und man glaubt's kaum, da kann man die meisten Grafikeinstellungen selbst verändern.

PS: Weckt mich, wenn das erste Spiel meine 3080 wegen der 10GB zum Ruckeln bringt. 
(Voraussichtlich 2025)


----------



## TheOpenfield (13. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Natürlich: _für mich_ wäre die auch zu lahm.


Geht mir eher darum, dass die für den angepeilten Preis zu stark beschnitten wurde. Eine 3060 Ti hat 35% mehr Shader, kostet lediglich 25% mehr.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (13. Januar 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> kostet _*lediglich*_ 25% mehr


Für viele sind aktuell über 500€ dafür, weit, weit zu viel.
Und viele werden auch von einer 3060 nur träumen.

Zumindest noch das ein, oder andere Jährchen.

Bis vielleicht n Kumpel vorbeikommt und einem eine schenkt.
Oder was auch immer.

Shice.
Geht's uns gut.


edit:

Interessanter Blick auf die verschiedenen "Kosten"(Leistungstechnisch) der verschiedenen RT Bereiche, wie Schatten, Denoising, GI, Reflexionen usw. :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TENcL4N8B1Q:1352

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



RT Schatten scheinen recht "günstig" zu sein.


----------



## deady1000 (13. Januar 2021)

Moin, melde mich bezüglich der Blackscreens/Freezes/Crashes im 2D-Betrieb, die bei einigen RTX3000-Usern auftreten. Ich habe NBB kontaktiert, die Fehler exakt beschrieben und um Kontaktaufnahme mit Nvidia gebeten. Die Antwort kam nun heute und man sagte mir folgendes:



> Dem Hersteller ist der von Ihnen genannte Fehler bereits bekannt und laut den uns vorliegenden Informationen, arbeitet NVIDIA bereits an einem Update und wird dieses schnellstmöglich zur Verfügung stellen.



Somit sollte dort hoffentlich bald mal eine Lösung kommen.

Ich hatte jetzt auch gestern per Windows-Update das neue Qualitätsupdate KB4598242 installiert, aber es brachte keine Besserung. Auch eine komplette Treiberlöschung mit DDU und Clean-Installation von "461.09  WHQL" konnte die Probleme nicht entfernen. Die einzig "funktionierende" aktuelle Möglichkeit ist das Einstellen des Modus "Maximale Leistung" in den Energieoptionen.

Gemeldet hatte ich mich bei NBB, um später, falls es nicht zu einer Lösung kommen sollte, Gewährleistungsanspruche, im Zeitraum >3 Monate nach Kauf, geltend machen zu können, da nun dokumentiert ist, dass die Probleme schon von Anfang an bestanden.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Moin, melde mich bezüglich der Blackscreens/Freezes/Crashes im 2D-Betrieb, die bei einigen RTX3000-Usern auftreten. Ich habe NBB kontaktiert, die Fehler exakt beschrieben und um Kontaktaufnahme mit Nvidia gebeten. Die Antwort kam nun heute und man sagte mir folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja bemerkenswert wie einfach du damit NV quasi ein zugeständnis abegrungen hast.
Das könnte @PCGH_Raff evtl. interessieren.


----------



## DaPopCOH (13. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich geh davon aus dass dann auch die 70er und 80er ein Upgrade erfahren werden.Die 12GB ab Mittelklasse werden zusammen mit den 12GB der Konsolen wohl absehbar einen neuen Standard definieren.


die konsolen haben aber nicht 12 gb vram sondern 12 gb gesamtspeicher  /ram+vram) oder irre ich mich?


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich geh davon aus dass dann auch die 70er und 80er ein Upgrade erfahren werden.Die 12GB ab Mittelklasse werden zusammen mit den 12GB der Konsolen wohl absehbar einen neuen Standard definieren.


Die Konsolen haben 16GB (Ram und Vram).
Am PC hast Du zumeist 8/10/12/16GB Vram und  16/32GB Ram.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Januar 2021)

Gibt es denn mehr als eine Handvoll Leute mit 2D-Problemen?

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

Nutzen effektiv aber lediglich 12GB für den Vram. Die anderen brauch das System und die anderen Daten, quasi deren Systemram. Ein Spiel auf der Konsole benötigt nicht soviel Hauptspeicher wie ein PC.

Die Entwickler nehmen sowas mit Kusshand, es ist ein riesen Aufwand Vram einzusparen.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gibt es denn mehr als eine Handvoll Leute mit 2D-Problemen?
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Gibts  denn mehr als ne Handvoll Leute mit ner Karte


----------



## deady1000 (13. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gibt es denn mehr als eine Handvoll Leute mit 2D-Problemen?


Mehr als eine handvoll Leute auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht gibt es eine Hard- und Software-Konstellation wo es auftritt. Ich konnte da noch kein Muster erkennen, aber es gibt einige Leute, die exakt die gleichen Probleme beschreiben und alle sind sich in einer Hinsicht einig: Es passiert nicht beim Zocken.



			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/geforce-graphics-cards/5/408152/-/
		




			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/geforce-graphics-cards/5/405129/-/
		




			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/game-ready-drivers/13/426491/-/


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nutzen effektiv aber lediglich 12GB für den Vram. Die anderen brauch das System und die anderen Daten, quasi deren Systemram. Ein Spiel auf der Konsole benötigt nicht soviel Hauptspeicher wie ein PC.


Das stimmt nicht, die Series X z.Bsp. kann abzüglich OS nur insgesamt 13,5 GB nutzen. Davon sind 10GB schneller angebunden.
Realistisch gesehen sind da nicht mehr als 6-8GB drin für Vram. Spiele benötigen dort genauso das was am PC als Ram reserviert wird.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Spiele benötigen dort genauso das was am PC als Ram reserviert wird.


Nichtmal ansatzweise, wofür auch?


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nichtmal ansatzweise, wofür auch?


Ein Spiel besteht aus mehr als nur Texturen.
Jegliche Assets, Logik uvm wird im Ram abgelagert.

Die Last Gen Konsolen haben 8GB Ram, mehr als 2-3GB Ram stand ihnen effektiv jedoch nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

Das hat aber nicht einmal ansatzweise den Umfang wie an einem PC.Eine Konsole kommt mit wenigen GB an Systemspeicher völlig ohne Probleme zu Rande, der Rest wird von der Platte gestreamt in den Hauptspeicher. Man kann auch auf einer Konsole nicht mal gerade raustabben oder so, das heißt alle Ressourcen können voll belegt werden.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das hat aber nicht einmal ansatzweise den Umfang wie an einem PC.Eine Konsole kommt mit wenigen GB an Systemspeicher völlig ohne Probleme zu Rande, der Rest wird von der Platte gestreamt in den Hauptspeicher. Man kann auch auf einer Konsole nicht mal gerade raustabben oder so, das heißt alle Ressourcen können voll belegt werden.


Wir reden nicht von dem was z.Bsp. Windows im Ram belegt, also kein Systemspeicher oder Ähnliches.
Ram benötigt eine Konsole was das Spiel angeht nahezu genauso wie am PC, ich rede von jeglichen Assets, Logik, Physik usw welches irgendwo gelagert werden muss.

Die Last Gen Konsolen mit 8GB Ram haben effektiv auch nur maximal zwischen 2-2,5 GB Vram nutzen können, da der Rest mit normalen Spieldateien bzw OS gelagert war.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2021)

Das kannst du so aber nicht vergleichen. Eine Konsole arbeitet nach folgendem Schema (Grob)
-Texturen/Grafiken so gut es geht rein laden
-Elementater Spieldateien in dem Ram(Logik, Phyik, etc.)
-Rest, Festplatte. Von dort wird dann dynmisch gestreamt. 

Bei den aktuellen Konsolen wird man die 10GB also voll hauen mit Grafiken und Texturen. Das bisjen Sound, KI usw hat keine nennenswerte Größe. 
Das meiste an RAM am PC wird auch mit Texturen und Grafiken vollgestopft.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kannst du so aber nicht vergleichen. Eine Konsole arbeitet nach folgendem Schema (Grob)
> -Texturen/Grafiken so gut es geht rein laden
> -Elementater Spieldateien in dem Ram(Logik, Phyik, etc.)
> -Rest, Festplatte. Von dort wird dann dynmisch gestreamt.
> ...


Texturen packst Du in den Vram. Der Rest der gesamten Logik in den Ram. Deine These entspricht halt auch nicht der Realität welche wir jahrelang gesehen haben, sonst hätten bereits die PS4/Xbox One mehr als 2-2,5 GB effektiv Vram nutzen können. Microsoft hat auf der Series X sogar nur 10 GB schnell angebunden, was klar verdeutlicht dass das das Maximum für Texturen bzw Vram als solches ist. Raytracing erhöhrt zusätzlich noch Ram und Vram Bedarf.
Effektiv wird der Vram Bedarf bei maximal ~8GB liegen wenn das Spiel entsprechend aussieht, was man btw auch aktuell sieht, z.Bsp. nutzen weder PS5 noch XSX das High Resolution Pack in Watch Dogs Legion, was mit 10GB problemlos realisierbar ist.


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo ihr Superhelden (:

Ich würde gern eure Meinung haben..
Meine Suprim X 3080 habe ich ja dauernt im Silent Bios.

1860 | 0,850 | +700 Speicher |  P-Limit auf MAX = 116%

Säuft 300-350 Watt in CP2077 @4K

Okay.. gestern mit etwas OC getestet .. 2000 | 1.000 | +900 Speicher | P-Limit auf MAX = 116%

Hat mir ganze 4 FPS mehr gebracht in CP2077
Der gleiche Bildschirm.
Nur mit ESC pauseiren, raustabben - OC eingeben und wieder hinein ins Spiel..

Dafür hat die Karte schon 400-440 Watt aus der Dose gezogen..
*Yepp, 4 FPS gleich 100-120 Watt mehr !*

Kann ich die 4 FPS behalten aber irgendwie den Verbrauch drücken? xD


----------



## RavionHD (14. Januar 2021)

Die Suprim kühlt die 400-440 Watt wohl, aber damit verbraucht Deine GPU alleine mehr als meine GPU/CPU Kombo.
Ich glaube das lohnt sich einfach nicht, ich habe mein OC mittlerweile auch entfernt, Speicher OC scheint ja absolut nichts zu bringen, weder in Spielen noch in synthetischen Benchmarks, und Core Clock würde ich so weit erhöhen wie das Stock PT das noch zulässt, jede PT Erhöhung macht die GPU im Verhältnis um einiges ineffizienter.
Mich stört da auch weniger der Stromverbrauch, ich spiele keine 5 Stunden täglich, das merkt man kaum, aber eher die Hitze die das Teil verursacht wenn man ordentlich übertaktet, im Sommer wird das dann sicher noch sehr viel unangenehmer.


----------



## Blackman2106 (14. Januar 2021)

Speicher OC mal weg und PL auf 100%. Guck mal ob's weniger Saft zieht. Ist einfach Wahnsinn was du da verbrennst


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. Januar 2021)

@RavionHD Yep, Verbrauch ist mir eig. egal - aber die du sagst - ich mag es auch kühl und vor allem wenn ich an dem Sommer denke - möchte ich keine Sauna im Zimmer haben..

Karte kühlt gut - nur 65% Lüfter reichen um sie unter 80°C zu halten (:


----------



## Richu006 (14. Januar 2021)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Kann ich die 4 FPS behalten aber irgendwie den Verbrauch drücken? xD



Evtl.. mit etwas undervolting mit Übertaktung? Wie viel Spannung ligt an in cp77 bei dem maximalen takt?

Ich zb. Habe ein oc profil 2050mhz bei 1 volt. Glaube da blieb der Verbrauch in cp77 unter 400 Watt (bin aber nicht mehr ganz sicher) 

Ich lasse meine strix ansonsten bei 1V die 480 Watt power limit ausfahren. In einigen spielen erreicht sie die auch. In anderen auch mal nur so 320 bis 350 Watt 
Ist zimlich unterschidlich.


----------



## deady1000 (14. Januar 2021)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Superhelden (:
> 
> ...
> 
> Kann ich die 4 FPS behalten aber irgendwie den Verbrauch drücken? xD


Du müsstest halt die 2000 MHz mit weniger als 1.000mV laufen lassen.
Viel Glück. 


RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich glaube das lohnt sich einfach nicht


This. Es lohnt sich nicht - ist einfach so.

Klar, es wird Leute geben, die sagen 4FPS sind es wert, aber naja...


----------



## Guffelgustav (15. Januar 2021)

@amer_der_erste 
Wir haben beide die gleiche GPU.
Ich habe ja Speicher OC sowie 0.8v | 1800Mhz vs 1v |  >2000Mhz verglichen.
Das Ende vom Lied, wie du auch selbst festgestellt hast:
So ein hoher Verbrauch lohnt sich einfach nicht. 
Leistungsaufnahme, Temps und Lüfterdrehzahl steigen stark für ca. 10FPS im Bestfall.

Wenn du nicht ganz auf den 0.8v fahren willst, weil dir dann der Takt zu niedrig ist, mach dir doch ein Setting bei um die 0.85v-0.9v.
Das dürfte immer noch ein wesentlich besseres Gesamtpaket liefern als 430W, 75° und 2.000RPM.
Speicher OC kannst du komplett rausnehmen, es sei denn, du bist den ganzen Tag am Benchen?
In Games siehst du 1-2 FPS für ein hohes OC auf dem Speicher. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach einfach garnicht.


----------



## amer_der_erste (15. Januar 2021)

@Guffelgustav 

Oh noch ein Suprim'ler (:

Ja, habe von Anfang an ein Profil mit 1860 Mhz auf 0,85v.

Dabei bleibt sie extrem leise so dass ich sie bei WQHD nicht raushöre. 

Bei 4K hört man die Karte dann ein wenig wenn man ganz nah ran geht. 

Für mich die beste Karte die ich kaufen konnte (:


----------



## deady1000 (15. Januar 2021)

Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, 1860/0.85 schafft eine MSI 3080 Ventus OC auch ohne Probleme und die konnte man anfangs für 699€ bekommen. Gut, optisch ist die Suprim X sicher schöner und was die Lautstärke angeht bin ich mir nicht mal sicher. Die Modelle sind alle Triple-Fan und Dual-Slot.

Die Unterschiede hat man da nur im BlingBling, beim Werks-OC und bei der Stromversorgung, die einem aber nichts bringt, wenn man es nicht auf Stock-OC oder >350W-OC abgesehen hatte. Aber alles gut, schöne Karte.


----------



## Rorschach123 (15. Januar 2021)

Betreibt hier einer eine 3090 mit dem 500W EVGA Bios? Welche Leistungsspitzen gibt es da? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Duvar (15. Januar 2021)

Da wird einem ja schlecht wenn man liest was hier abgeht  
Saugen echt brutal die Dinger selbst mit UV.
Ich hab derweil die 6900XT auf ca 6800XT Stock Niveau getuned bei 150W TGP. Kann dieses Setting lautlos mit 550RPM fahren und das noch bei guten temps.


----------



## Rorschach123 (15. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Da wird einem ja schlecht wenn man liest was hier abgeht
> Saugen echt brutal die Dinger selbst mit UV.
> Ich hab derweil die 6900XT auf ca 6800XT Stock Niveau getuned bei 150W TGP. Kann dieses Setting lautlos mit 550RPM fahren und das noch bei guten temps.


Ach wieso, die 3090 knallt ja maximal 480W raus  geht doch noch. Heizkosten sparen


----------



## Richu006 (15. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Da wird einem ja schlecht wenn man liest was hier abgeht
> Saugen echt brutal die Dinger selbst mit UV.
> Ich hab derweil die 6900XT auf ca 6800XT Stock Niveau getuned bei 150W TGP. Kann dieses Setting lautlos mit 550RPM fahren und das noch bei guten temps.


Naja... kauft man sich eine teure GPU für viel Geld um sie dann mit der Leistung einer "billigeren" GPU lsufen zu lassen? Finde ich auch bisschen am Ziel vorbei.

Mich stören 480 Watt Leistungsaufnahme zb. Überhaupt nicht.

Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Blackman2106 (15. Januar 2021)

Bei Spielen die selbst mit UV mehr als 80 Fps Rennen, hau ich dann noch ein Limiter rein und prompt sinkt der Verbrauch nochmal beachtlich nach unten. Für mein Simracing optimal und die Karte läuft bei 35°.


----------



## Richu006 (15. Januar 2021)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Bei Spielen die selbst mit UV mehr als 80 Fps Rennen, hau ich dann noch ein Limiter rein und prompt sinkt der Verbrauch nochmal beachtlich nach unten. Für mein Simracing optimal und die Karte läuft bei 35°.


Solche Leute werde ich nie verstehen...

Für mich, wie wenn man sich ein Ferrari kaufen würde. Und den auf 80 kmh drosselt... und sich dann darüber freut, wie viel Benzin er jetzt gespart hat. Und weil 80 km/h ja genügen.


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Solche Leute werde ich nie verstehen...
> 
> Für mich, wie wenn man sich ein Ferrari kaufen würde. Und den auf 80 kmh drosselt... und sich dann darüber freut, wie viel Benzin er jetzt gespart hat. Und weil 80 km/h ja genügen.


Du musst es ja auch nicht verstehen. Das kann doch jeder so handhaben wie er möchte


----------



## Blackman2106 (15. Januar 2021)

Du verstehst das falsch, bzw hab ich das falsch geschrieben. Wenn ich meine Karte frei laufen lasse, hab ich in ACC zwischen 90-145 Fps und diese Sprünge sind bei längerem Racing merkbar und deshalb der Limiter. Zudem rennt eine Karte ohne UV viel schneller ins PL als eine die angepasst ist. Und so ein italienisches Pferd würde ich schon von Grund auf nie fahren


----------



## Duvar (15. Januar 2021)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> Ach wieso, die 3090 knallt ja maximal 480W raus  geht doch noch. Heizkosten sparen


Ja im Winter noch gut vllt, aber der Todessommer kommt bald^^

Bzgl der billigeren Karte, die ist kaum langsamer als die teurere, aber es ist einfach nur geil eine richtig effiziente GPU zu haben, die noch brachiale Power auf die Straße bringt und dabei nicht die Bude aufheizt, ggü Stock habe ich etwa 10% geopfert, im Gegenzug dafür aber zig anderer "Vorteile" bekommen. Ich bin happy so und du mit 500W, ist doch auch gut^^


----------



## Heisenberg23 (15. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Solche Leute werde ich nie verstehen...
> 
> Für mich, wie wenn man sich ein Ferrari kaufen würde. Und den auf 80 kmh drosselt... und sich dann darüber freut, wie viel Benzin er jetzt gespart hat. Und weil 80 km/h ja genügen.



Alles eine Frage der eigenen Bedürfnisse. Bei mir ist das ganz stark vom Spiel abhängig. Bei fast allem was aus Ego/third person gespielt wird bin ich auch ein Verfechter von mehr FPS=immer besser. 

Bei Games wie Anno oder Civ hab ich aber auch n Limiter drin, weil für mich einfach nicht der Mehrwert gegeben ist zwischen Civ auf 90 oder 144. Ja, zwischen 60 und 90 seh ich tatsächlich noch den Mehrwert bei dem Game, aber wie gesagt: Alles im Auge des Betrachters. Ich behaupte mal den meisten würd nichtmal der Unterschied zwischen 30 und 90 FPS auffallen.

Und hey, sollte der Ferrari auf 80 gedrosselt effizienter arbeiten könnte ich das da auch nachvollziehen. Nur genau hier hinkt der Vergleich: Du erreichst keine konkurrenzfähigen Effizienzwerte mit nem Ferrari auf diese Weise, mit ner GPU schon.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (15. Januar 2021)

zudem sollte man des Pferd nicht auf 80Kmh drosseln, dass ist ja blödsinn, sondern auf 5liter auf 100Km


----------



## Rorschach123 (15. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Solche Leute werde ich nie verstehen...
> 
> Für mich, wie wenn man sich ein Ferrari kaufen würde. Und den auf 80 kmh drosselt... und sich dann darüber freut, wie viel Benzin er jetzt gespart hat. Und weil 80 km/h ja genügen.


Bin da komplett bei dir, undervolting bleibt für mich schwer nachzuvollziehen. Würde immer versuchen die maximale Leistung rauszuziehen, deshalb ist es auch die 3090 Strix geworden (mit dem höchstmöglichen Powertarget) und keine sparsamere Karte, ein beschränktes Powerlimit ist auch immer eine Limitierung der Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja im Winter noch gut vllt, aber der Todessommer kommt bald^^


Meine Grafikkarte tötet den Planeten.


----------



## arthur95 (15. Januar 2021)

hallo Leute,
hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem ASUS Online Shop!
Konnte mit Glück dort eine 3070 TUF um 620 Euro bestellen! Die Karte war zwar lagernd und  "sofort verfügbar". Leider hatte ich wohl Pech und für meine war keine mehr da, sodass die Bestellung in eine Vorbestellung übergegangen ist.

Weiß wer wie lange das dauern kann? 1-2 Wochen? oder 1-2 Monate? ;( 
ASUS selbst hat dazu keine Informationen!


----------



## Rorschach123 (15. Januar 2021)

@arthur95 Wieso hast du bei einem Ryzen 3900X nur 3000er Ram? Dein FCLK sollte doch bei 1800 sein, also um es 1:1 laufen zu lassen bräuchtest du 3600er. Hast du das mal gecheckt?


----------



## arthur95 (15. Januar 2021)

Rorschach123 schrieb:


> @arthur95 Wieso hast du bei einem Ryzen 3900X nur 3000er Ram? Dein FCLK sollte doch bei 1800 sein, also um es 1:1 laufen zu lassen bräuchtest du 3600er. Hast du das mal gecheckt?



War zwar nicht meine Frage aber,

Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich hatten den Ram bereits aus meinem alten i7 7770k System und ich behaupte das Mehr das ich für schnelleren Ram gezahlt hätte, würde sich nie und nimmer in der Mehrleistung widerspiegeln!
Abgesehen hat er relativ gute Timings (CL15-17-17-35)
Auch in den Benchmark-Vergleichen ist mein System jetzt m.M.n. konkurrenzfähig 
(https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ZXBRa2WnzW6mJ0Dlgsv9UX_-zPKvA7ivt84n/pubhtml#)

Und in Spielen habe mit meiner momentanen Konstellation genug fps !


----------



## Richu006 (15. Januar 2021)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Zudem rennt eine Karte ohne UV viel schneller ins PL als eine die angepasst ist. Und so ein italienisches Pferd würde ich schon von Grund auf nie fahren



Ich habe nichts gegen Undervolting...
Solange man keine Performance einbussen hat, bin ich absoluter verfechter von UV... meine strix ist auch undervoltet. Aus eben genau diesem Grund. 

Aber ich reize auch undervoltet die 480 Watt aus. Einfach mit etwas höherem takt 

Aber ja ihr habt schon recht ich muss das nicht verstehen.
Mir ist das auch egal.

Ich reagierte ursprünglich auf den Post von Duvar, welcher ja meinte, das einem hier übel wird, wenn man diese Power Limits so anschaut.


----------



## DaPopCOH (15. Januar 2021)

ich hab jetzt endlich meinen wakü block für meine evga 3090 ftw ultra bekommen. läuft soweit gut, auch unter vollast  bei max OC dauerhaft unter 50 grad.. backplate cooling  mit ram cooler klappt auch, wird jetzt nur noch handwarm.

allerdings sind mir beim bios flashen  ein paar sachen aufgefallen:

das 500w bios von evga zieht keine 500 watt, sondern nur 420/430.
das 520 watt bios zieht ein bisschen mehr, aber auch hier scheint irgendwas nicht zu stimmen, bei 440 watt ist schluss.

hab dann mal ein bisschen recherche gemacht und einige bios versionen geflasht.
funfact: flasht man das 366 watt bios der xc3 ultra drauf, zieht sie mehr, beziehungsweise lässt sich leichter übertakten.

ich werd mal sehen ob ich mir demnächst mal das 1000 watt bios hole, um zu checken wa die karte wirklich ziehen kann, wenn man sie lässt.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Mir ist das auch egal.
> 
> Ich reagierte ursprünglich auf den Post von Duvar, welcher ja meinte, das einem hier übel wird, wenn man diese Power Limits so anschaut.


so ist das hier halt. das ist ein mecker forum hier......
in anderen foren holen sich die leute einfach ihre karten und testen aus was geht. einfach aus spaß an der technik.
hier wird halt viel  kritisiert und rumgeheult.....
am besten geht man garnicht drauf ein.....das ist nicht hardware extreme, sonndern meckern extreme


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2021)

Ach, das ist halt Duvar, der hyped immer das was er sich gerade gekauft hat. Die Aussagen sollte man nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## DaPopCOH (15. Januar 2021)

@blautemple 

was zieht die strix bei dir bei max OC?


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2021)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> @blautemple
> 
> was zieht die strix bei dir bei max OC?


Maximal sind es ziemlich genau die 480W. Im Schnitt aber eher so 460 bis 470W.


----------



## Richu006 (15. Januar 2021)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> @blautemple
> 
> was zieht die strix bei dir bei max OC?


Die zieht das was sie sollte. 480 Watt. Zumindest bei mir.
Also nicht immer. Nur wenn sie ins Power Limit rennt. In einigen spielen zb. Limitiert nämlch nicht das Power Limit, dann kannst du auch nicht sehen wie viel die Karte ziehen würde.

Aber wenn ich zb. Mit furmark teste. Geht sie ins Power Limit. Und das ist irgendwo um 470 bis 480 watt herum.


----------



## DaPopCOH (15. Januar 2021)

hm, irgendwas ist da wohl faul mit dem evga bios......
welche spannung habt ihr denn angelegt?

und hat schonmal jemand das bios hier getestet?








						EVGA RTX 3090 VBIOS
					

24 GB GDDR6X, 1395 MHz GPU, 1219 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ChrisMK72 (15. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ach, das ist halt Duvar, der hyped immer das was er sich gerade gekauft hat.



Yep.

Find's ganz gut, wenn er mal andere Sichtweisen aufzeigt und manchmal ganz leicht übertrieben den Leuten ironisch den Spiegel vor's Gesicht hält, wie diese verschiedenen Extremlager halt abgehen.
Dabei wechselweise AMD, Nvidia und Intel.
Jeder kriegt dabei mal sein Fett weg. 

Man kann ihm aber zugute halten, dass er sich echt mit der Materie befasst und auskennt, was die Tüfteleien angeht.

Ich weiß noch sehr gut, wie er meine 5GHz allcore(9900k, der jetzt 4,8GHz läuft) Screenshots auf die Schüppe genommen hat und mich so lange getrietzt hat, bis ich mich mal doch genauer mit den Werten befasst habe.

Heute habe ich ein total klasse System, superstabil, kühl und leise, mit mehr als genug Leistung(für WQHD, was mein Ziel war) und dabei noch entspanntere 24/7 Settings, insgesamt.
CPU, Speicher + 3080.

Danke Duvar, du Krümelmonster, für die Ideen + Anregungen. 
 

Macht doch auch Spaß an den Werten herum zu tüfteln.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Solche Leute werde ich nie verstehen...
> 
> Für mich, wie wenn man sich ein Ferrari kaufen würde. Und den auf 80 kmh drosselt... und sich dann darüber freut, wie viel Benzin er jetzt gespart hat. Und weil 80 km/h ja genügen.


Kompaktess Silentsystem z.B.? Mit seinen zwei Terroristen Zuhause kann sich @Duvar wohl auch nicht mal gerade so nen Chiller und Co. offen hinstellen. Große Chips lassen sich in der hinsicht oft besser undervolten. Ein kompakter Laptop mit HighEnd komponenten ist auch eine andere Ingenieurskunst als ein 5x5m Desktopsystem.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Aber ich reize auch undervoltet die 480 Watt aus. Einfach mit etwas höherem takt


Das ist ja kein undervolting, das ist fixieren einer Spannung. Alles über 900mv ist kein UV bei Ampere.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Januar 2021)

Persönlichkeitsentwicklung beginnt mit der Hinterfragung bisheriger Denkmuster und dem Vorsatz, seinen Geist zu öffnen. Aber was weiß ich schon.

BTT: Ich hadere immer noch mit mir. Ende Februar ist Stichtag. In Anbetracht der derzeitigen Aufpreise überlege ich sogar, mir gleich eine RTX 3090 zu kaufen. Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist die Tatsache, dass die Karten angeblich so knapp und teuer sind, weil es überall an Materialien fehlt. Wieso ist dann die 3090 so (relativ) gut verfügbar und preisstabil?


----------



## Richu006 (15. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein undervolting, das ist fixieren einer Spannung. Alles über 900mv ist kein UV bei Ampere.


wer definiert diese grenze von 900mv? 

@ Stock läuft meine 3090 so um 1080 bis 1090mv? Wenn ich diese Spannung auf 1000 reduziere ist das doch eindeutig ein Undervolting (weniger Spannung als  @Stock)! auch wenn nur ein sehr schwaches.

Aber ja man kann es ja eigentlich nennen wie man möchte^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2021)

NaJa ab 900mv reißt du unter korrekter Auslastung ja bereits die Standard TDP, teils sogar deutlich.
Eine hochgezüchtete Custom legt sicher höhere Werte an in der Regel, aber ib das nun unter Untervolting fällt sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (15. Januar 2021)

UV macht schon sinn wenn keine Leistung verloren geht, also Optimieren ist das Stichwort.

nur als Beispiel;

meine CPU lief stock  allcore 4,7ghz bei ~1,285v und ca85°C, bei 5,0Ghz waren es sogar 1,38v und teils über 95°C
jetzt mit UV liegt ne Spannung von ~1,25v bei 5,0Ghz und nur noch 65-68°C sind zwar immer noch gute 105W  in Cinebench und keine 95W wie Intel das gerne hätte aber naja.

bei der GPU hab ich ne fix Spannung von 0,975v bei 2040Mhz eingestellt, sind max GPU Power 280W bei 3DMark
beim zocken komme ich somit auf ~ 65°C und nen tackt von 2010Mhz
stock lag das bei 1,050v und 1965Mhz bei 80-83°C etwa 360W

also kann man schon sagen, mit weniger Spannung sind durchaus höhere Tacktraten möglich, eben "optimiert".

Alles auf stock rennen zu lassen und sich über einen lauten Rechner beschweren ist aber auch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## big-maec (15. Januar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Wieso ist dann die 3090 so (relativ) gut verfügbar und preisstabil?


Schau dir die Preise von den älteren Karten an. Die sind im Moment auch wieder leicht gestiegen. Warte noch auf eine gute Gelegenheit bei den älteren Karten aber so wie das aussieht, wird das erst mal nichts.


----------



## Xaphyr (15. Januar 2021)

Auf welche bist du denn noch scharf?


----------



## deady1000 (16. Januar 2021)

Stock: 100% Performance, 350W
OC: 105% Performance, 450W
UV: 95-99% Performance, 270-300W

Jedem doch das was er bevorzugt. Nüchtern betrachtet macht UV einfach mehr Sinn. Zwischen 2000MHz und UV-Taktraten liegen oft nicht mal 150MHz bzw 7%.


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Stock: 100% Performance, 350W
> OC: 105% Performance, 450W
> UV: 95-99% Performance, 270-300W
> 
> Jedem doch das was er bevorzugt. Nüchtern betrachtet macht UV einfach mehr Sinn. Zwischen 2000MHz und UV-Taktraten liegen oft nicht mal 150MHz bzw 7%.


Zeig mal den max Verbrauch deines UV mit Port Royal pls^^
Die 6900XT ist bei mir echt in falschen Händen, hab bis jetzt keine Sekunde gespielt, außer 3D Mark und surfen sieht das Teil net^^ Hätte lieber ne günstigere Karte. Hier mit max CPU UV (hab auch minimal höhere Scores mit den 150W), ist aber schon eine Umstellung für mich, will wieder back zu Team Green. MPT+AMD Treiber, kommt mir alles etwas überladen vor, weiß nicht was 50% des Gedönst  im Treiber überhaupt ist, muss mir später mal nen Vid reinziehen wie bzw was man da überhaupt alles einstellen sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weiß der Score ist für NV Verhältnisse low.

Bin einfach kein Gamer mehr, war mal vor Jahren, glaub selbst ein RTX 3060 oder 6700XT wäre too much für mich.
Mid life crisis.


----------



## big-maec (16. Januar 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Auf welche bist du denn noch scharf?


GTX 1660 Super.


----------



## deady1000 (16. Januar 2021)

@Duvar:

Ich habe zwei Profile.
Einmal 0,825V - 1830MHz und einmal 0,850V - 1905MHz.

Ich hab jetzt nur testweise PortRoyale angehauen. Habe nix verschönigt oder irgendwie Case geöffnet etc etc. Außerdem nur PCIe3.0 bei meinem Board und ich habe die ganzen Werte im MSI-Afterburner-Overlay nicht genullt. CPU nicht übertaktet. Lüfter nicht getunt. Das bitte alles beachten. Das ist hier kein Benchmark, sondern Alltags-Setup.

*GIFS:*
------------


			https://i.giphy.com/media/nu26G1tvV26ekPAjUj/giphy.webp
		




			https://i.giphy.com/media/J6om3f0ymvhbDPjayw/giphy.webp
		

------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FPS-Unterschied sind auf den ersten Versuch 4,22%, wie gesagt, ist sicher mehr drin. Ihr braucht jetzt nicht eure Scores auszupacken. Fans aufdrehen usw kann ich auch noch. ^^

Und Overclocking ist das ja auch noch nicht wirklich. Könnte auch auf 0,900V-1,000V hochgehen und dann mehr Leistung rausholen, aber das ist nicht mein Ziel.


----------



## Duvar (16. Januar 2021)

Heftig wie +25mV schon reinhauen. Bleib mal lieber bei 0.8V^^
Vllt biste dann bei geilen 250W^^


----------



## deady1000 (16. Januar 2021)

Ja, ab 850mV gehts steil bergauf.

*EDIT:*
Leute, scrollt mal durch diesen Thread.
Da sind zig Leute mit Ampere, die sich in jüngster Vergangenheit über 2D-Crashes beschweren.



			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/game-ready-drivers/13/425911/geforce-46109-game-ready-driver-feedback-thread-re/
		


Ganz ehrlich, die Treiber sind noch komplett im Beta-Stadium für viele Ampere-User.
Warum wird das nicht adressiert? Das betrifft wirklich viele.

Betrifft übrigens alle Treiber, auch den neusten (461.09 von 2021_01_07).

zB:


> Santo_01
> 
> Now I have 4th card from RTX 30x0 series and it's exactly 4th card that has "2D Crash". Occasional freeze/black screen when browsing web with HW acceleration enabled or using clients like EPIC Games Launcher. No crash in 3D (now I have 3060 Ti from EVGA).





> Ouail98
> 
> Same thing, rmad my ventus 3070 for a suprim 3070. Exact same issue with 2d apps using hardware acceleration. No other issues in games, not a single black screen while gaming.





> ivoivanovd
> 
> After this update my RTX 3080 starts crashes in youtube... And add a low fps in games.





> iamdevlinph
> 
> Frequent "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered." error. Will rollback to previous version.





> jmucci87
> 
> It's weird, I can go days without getting this error and then I'll get it non stop one day. For me it was happening a lot if I was on Youtube with Firefox and had VLC Player running something else.





> svansiclen
> 
> Various Crashes Zoom shared screen stops displaying after a few minutes. Black screen and hard crash of desktop, had to force reboot with power button.





> Dragolax
> 
> Getting random black screens on RTX 3090 just drops then comes back only why browsing the internet.





> Spectalys
> 
> Drivers 460.09 freezes the computer when using adobe premiere pro. RTX 3080, W10 Pro 64b





> OK_WHATNOW
> 
> this driver hard crashed my PC - freeze and then reboot. same as the previous December 20 update on my other pc. Have had to roll back to 457.30. X570 System on 5950x. RTX 3070. Crash was in Windows desktop, not in gaming. No crashes prior to updating this driver earlier today.





> adamov84
> 
> Black screen issue still present, crashes 'randomly' with event ID 4101 "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered." with HW accelerated non-game apps like browsers/VLC/probably many others - RTX 3070, w10 20H2, i-9900k, 2x144hz 1080p monitors, gsync off, hags off





> aroman_ro
> 
> After installing it, I've got a BSOD just by trying to watch a Netflix movie. Video card 3090, 4K monitor, HDR mode. It's the first time I've got a BSOD with this video card.





> vasot03
> 
> Nvidia i am so angry with you !!! I have bought an Asus 3070 Dual OC (which was overpriced by the way) and since then and i am getting crashes even during browsing with Edge i have tried everything and what is sure is that your drivers are TRASH especially for your latest generation of cards. This is a disgrace to your costumers you should have never released RX 3xxxx series without good drivers !! Some guys said to me to to try to undervolt or underclock my card to make it more stable because your stupid drivers suck


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Da sind zig Leute mit Ampere, die sich in jüngster Vergangenheit über 2D-Crashes beschweren


Ich schwör : Hab seit der letzten Diskussion darüber nicht einen einzigen Crash gehabt. Weder in 2D noch in 3D.
Ich zocke ja viel, bin aber auch viele Stunden nur am Surfen(jetzt auch grad wieder Pi mal Daumen seit 4 Stunden) und zuletzt hab ich auch wieder mehr Youtube geguckt, wegen einem lets play zu einem Spiel was mich interessiert hat(Pathfinder Kingmaker).
Dazu schaue ich noch sehr gern Netflix(eine der wenigen Extras, die ich mir gönne).

Nixus Nullus Abstürzus. Nada.

Ich sage nicht, das findet nicht statt, was du da sagst ! Ich frage nur: Gibt es bei denjenigen andere Gemeinsamkeiten im System, warum es bei denen Abstürzt, ja auch mit gleicher Treiberversion wie ich nutze und bei mir nicht ?

Mag's mein "uraltes" PCIe3 Board sein, warum ich immun bin ?
Mag's der 9900k sein ?
Mag's die Kombo starkes Netzteil, entspannte 24/7 Settings sein ?

Isses weil ich als letzter Zocker übrig bin, der keine Wasserkühlung nutzt ? 

Ich weiß es nicht.

Wäre mal interessant, ob du da irgendwelche Gemeinsamkeiten im Restsystem ausmachen könntest, wenn's Probleme gibt, denn ein allgemeines _Ampereproblem_ kann ich ausschließen, da es bei mir nicht auftritt.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich die Treiber sind völlig broken *für manche Leute*.


Aber ganz offensichtlich eben nicht _für alle_ Fälle.

Also was is der Unterschied ?


----------



## Guffelgustav (16. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Heftig wie +25mV schon reinhauen. Bleib mal lieber bei 0.8V^^
> Vllt biste dann bei geilen 250W^^


So in etwa ist das bei mir.
0.8v 1800Mhz und ich habe im Schnitt zwischen 220-250W, je nach Game.
Temps max. 60° bei einer wirklich lautlosen 3080.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja, ab 850mV gehts steil bergauf.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Leute, scrollt mal durch diesen Thread.
> ...


Ich habe vor einer Woche ja formatiert und seitdem Ruhe mit dem Treiber-Crash in 2D-Anwendungen.
Hoffentlich bleibt es auch dabei. BlueScreens hatte ich allerdings auch damals nicht.
Bei mir waren es immer Freezes und dann ging es nach ein paar Sekunden wieder normal weiter.
Echt ärgerlich, dass der Treiber solche Probleme bewirkt und man das Gefühl hat eine defekte GPU zu haben.
Hoffe, dass sich das bald erledigt hat und alle ihre GPUs genießen können


----------



## deady1000 (16. Januar 2021)

Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust schon wieder zu formatieren. Mache das zwar in der Regel schon so 1-2x pro Jahr aber mein System läuft bis auf die verdammte Graka im 2D-Betrieb echt smooth und ist sehr aufgeräumt. Fürchte aber, dass ich es demnächst doch mal in Angriff nehmen muss, wenn es nicht besser wird mit einem neuen Treiber oder mit einer Stellungnahme von Nvidia.

Und wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht, dann geht die Karte in die RMA bzw das Netzteil gleich mit. Ist doch echt nicht mehr feierlich. 

Bin immer schon am "Strg + S" spammen beim Schreiben mit Word + Browser. Mir ist die Kiste vorhin beim Arbeiten einfach wieder abgeschmiert - typische Symptome die alle anderen auch beschreiben und die ich ja schon kenne.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Januar 2021)

@deady1000 Sagtest du nicht, Nvidia wäre da bereits dran ?
Drücke dir die Daumen dass einfach ne neue Treiberversion raus kommt(schnell), die dein Problem wie durch Geisterhand löst. 
Vielleicht kommst du ja um's neu machen drumherum.


Guffelgustav schrieb:


> So in etwa ist das bei mir.
> 0.8v 1800Mhz und ich habe im Schnitt zwischen 220-250W, je nach Game.
> Temps max. 60° bei einer wirklich lautlosen 3080.


btw: Hört sich sehr gut an ! Schön, schön.


----------



## Guffelgustav (16. Januar 2021)

Kann natürlich sein, dass es bei mir demnächst wieder auftritt.
Ich hatte letztes Mal schon 2 Wochen meine Ruhe und dachte es wäre weg....dann kams wieder 
Also zu 100% kann ich es nicht ausschließen, dass das Formatieren nutzlos war.
War aber sowieso nötig, daher für mich jetzt kein zusätzlicher Aufwand.
Würde mich aber sehr ärgern, wenn der Fehler wieder auftaucht.


----------



## pietcux (16. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Nixus Nullus Abstürzus. Nada.


Ich kann nur das gleiche bestätigen, habe Null Probleme mit meinem System.
R5/5600X, ROG STRIX B550-I Gaming MB 2*8 GB Ballistics @ XMP 3000Mhz, RTX3800 Strix OC @ 0,825V.
Nix aufregendes, aber zu Allem bereit.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> *EDIT:*
> Leute, scrollt mal durch diesen Thread.
> Da sind zig Leute mit Ampere, die sich in jüngster Vergangenheit über 2D-Crashes beschweren.


Nicht nur das, offenbar wurde auch an der Überwachung des GDDR6X geändert, was zu niedrigerer Leistung bzw. weniger OC Spielraum führen kann:








						NVIDIA 461.09 Driver on a 3090 and the secret memory PerfCap
					

Something changed with this driver and my ability to overclock the memory on my 3090. I believe they changed the thermal limit of the memory, reducing it significantly.  With previous drivers, I was able to run my memory at 10350mhz under full stress-test load.  With the new driver, I pretty...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, offenbar wurde auch an der Überwachung des GDDR6X geändert, was zu niedrigerer Leistung bzw. weniger OC Spielraum führen kann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mich wundert das man den vorher schon so heiß werden lassen hat. Was ich gemessen hatte, fand ich durchaus bedenklich teilweise.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mich wundert das man den vorher schon so heiß werden lassen hat. Was ich gemessen hatte, fand ich durchaus bedenklich teilweise.


Naja, die Speichertemps waren innerhalb der Spec bei den Tests. Andererseits war wenig Spielraum bei schlechter Belüftung.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Naja, die Speichertemps waren innerhalb der Spec bei den Tests. Andererseits war wenig Spielraum bei schlechter Belüftung.


Ja toll bei Furmark 30min lang im klimatisiertem Raum......
Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Karten sich auf Dauer damit verhalten. Der kommende Sommer wird interessant.


----------



## deady1000 (17. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der kommende Sommer wird interessant.


Da bin ich auch gespannt. Vorher werde ich aber definitiv auf Wasser umbauen. Eine 3090 mit Luftkühlung wird bei 30-34° Raumtemperatur sicher langsam Probleme bekommen. Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass einige die auf >400W betreiben... Auweia. Da werden einige Karten im Hochsommer während einer exzessiven Gamingsession sterben.


----------



## DaPopCOH (17. Januar 2021)

natürlich sterben die nicht.......die takten dann halt runter.


----------



## owned139 (18. Januar 2021)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> es handelt sich eher um eine ausnahme, keine regel. Edelhamster hat ja nicht mal eine NV-GPU!



[Ampere] Chrome/Edge may experienece random TDR while browsing [3195894]



			https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/game-ready-drivers/13/425911/geforce-46109-game-ready-driver-feedback-thread-re/


----------



## FreitaMa (18. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja, ab 850mV gehts steil bergauf.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Leute, scrollt mal durch diesen Thread.
> ...



Habe momentan auch bei Netflix permanent komplette Abstürze, dass sich der PC direkt selber rebootet.


----------



## Anilman (18. Januar 2021)

Beim amd 5xxx system einfach KEINEN oc machen alles stock.aktuell ist jeder bios Beta.

heute bios update auf agesa 1.2.0 und oc ging nicht mehr stabil deswegen alles auf stock laufen lassen.

die leute mit den problemen sind wahrscheinlich viele mit amd systemen also ryzen 5xxx

ich habe mit dem aktuellen treiber gezockt und es lief bisher normal ich habe das aktuellste schon seit release drauf 461.09?!

am pc gibt es sooooo viele mögliche ursachen aber das was es meistens ist ist das OC


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Januar 2021)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> natürlich sterben die nicht.......die takten dann halt runter.



Man kann aber besser dramatisieren, mit "Die Karten sterben". Sonst funktioniert doch Angst machen/Meckern nicht.

Manche schreiben halt gern BS.
Gerade gern in letzter Zeit über Ampere.
Lass die Meckerer meckern.

Ich hab ne absolut stabile Ampere und keinerlei Probleme. Kann nix dafür dass manche Leute halt Müllsysteme haben, oder Fehler einbauen, indem sie da mit Wasserkühlung rumbasteln, mehr gewollt, als gekonnt, oder ihr Ryzen-OC nicht im Griff haben und sagen die Ampere stürzt ab.

Dann suchen sie die Fehler im Ampere-Treiber, obwohl andere genau den gleichen Treiber nutzen, ohne jegliche Probleme.


Null Abstürze(Tage-/Wochenlang nicht) und es läuft supersmooth. 
Hab sogar recht kühle Temps und dazu noch leise(luftgekühlt bei ca. 1500 Umdrehungen 3080 TUF OC). Tolle Karte, meine Ampere. 


Aber über sowas kann man ja nicht meckern. 

Is halt Mecker-PCGH hier.
Normal.


----------



## KaterTom (18. Januar 2021)

Man muss ja auch nicht jeden neuen Treiber direkt drauf klatschen. Lieber erstmal im 3dcenter Treiber Thread mitlesen, wie sich der  Treiber so schlägt.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, offenbar wurde auch an der Überwachung des GDDR6X geändert, was zu niedrigerer Leistung bzw. weniger OC Spielraum führen kann:


Die Leute, die sich darüber beschweren sollen lieber froh sein, dass Nvidia sie davor bewahrt, ihre teuren Karten zu schrotten.


----------



## owned139 (18. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Dann suchen sie die Fehler im Ampere-Treiber, obwohl andere genau den gleichen Treiber nutzen, ohne jegliche Probleme.


"Ich hab den Fehler nicht, also existiert er nicht"
Sorry Chris, aber nur weil du keine Abstürze hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es nicht am Treiber liegt.
Zumal es mittlerweile in der Fehlerliste des Treibers auftaucht und es einfach zu viele sind, die exakt das gleiche Problem haben.


----------



## Richu006 (18. Januar 2021)

Also ich hatte auch Treiber Abstürze beim Surfen/Youtube schauen... und zwar als ich an meiner Volt/Takt Kurve herum "optimiert" habe.

Meine Kurve war unter Volllast absolut Stable. Hatte in keinem Game auch nur das geringste Problem. Aber beim Surfen etc. Hatte ich so alle 2 Tage einmal ein Treiber Absturz.

Habe dann die Taktraten welche da jeweils so anliegen etwas beobachtet. (Da ligt ja nicht der volle Takt an, da fast keine Auslastung vorhanden ist)
Dann habe ich in der Spannungs/ Takt Kurve genau in dem Taktbereich die Spannungen etwas angehoben (ohne die max Werte zu verändern)

Seit dem (ca. 3 Wochen) hatte ich kein einnziger Absturz mehr.

Evtl. Ist einfach bei vielen Karten die Stock Kurve unter halblast Spannungstechnisch etwas knapp. Und deshalb die vielen Abstürze. Aber ist nur so eine Vermutung von mir.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Januar 2021)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch nicht jeden neuen Treiber direkt drauf klatschen. Lieber erstmal im 3dcenter Treiber Thread mitlesen, wie sich der  Treiber so schlägt.


Genau!



KaterTom schrieb:


> Die Leute, die sich darüber beschweren sollen lieber froh sein, dass Nvidia sie davor bewahrt, ihre teuren Karten zu schrotten.


Das stimmt natürlich einerseits, andererseits ist so eine grundsätzliche Änderung drei Monate nach Release, nachdem alle Tests erschienen sind, auch etwas unschön. Man möchte meinen Nvidia hätte schon vor dem Launch die Karte ordentlich getestet, besonders so etwas Triviales wie Temperatur der Speicherchips. Zumal die Chips alle mit einem Sensor ausgestattet zu sein scheinen.
Dadurch wirkt der Launch noch etwas überhasteter als er es ohnehin bislang schon tat und dieses Mal wirklich einschneidender als die ersten Maßnahmen.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Evtl. Ist einfach bei vielen Karten die Stock Kurve unter halblast Spannungstechnisch etwas knapp. Und deshalb die vielen Abstürze. Aber ist nur so eine Vermutung von mir.


Die Abstürze treten aber auch bei Taktraten auf, wo die Kurve überhaupt nicht mehr greift bzw was anzeigt geschweige denn, dass man da was verändern könnte.

Ich werde jetzt Windows plätten. Habe alles gesichert und ge(7)zippt. Hoffe in ein paar Stunden sieht alles wieder aus wie vorher und die Abstürze sind weg, allerdings sind meine Erwartungen relativ niedrig.  Naja mal schauen.


----------



## owned139 (18. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt Windows plätten. Habe alles gesichert und ge(7)zippt. Hoffe in ein paar Stunden sieht alles wieder aus wie vorher und die Abstürze sind weg, allerdings sind meine Erwartungen relativ niedrig.  Naja mal schauen.


Drücke dir die Daumen. Bei mir hat es allerdings nichts gebracht.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Januar 2021)

Okay wow Leute. Just beim Löschen der EFI-Partition (Bootloader) vom "alten Windows10" während des Windows10 Installationsassistenten hat sich mein Bild gefreezed und es hängt. Habe sonst noch nix gelöscht, nur halt die Bootpartition und jetzt frage ich mich ob ich überhaupt noch weitermachen soll.

Vielleicht ist das bei mir auch ein Hardwaredefekt?!

Wie man die Partition wiederherstellt weiß ich. Man das fuckt mich gerade echt ab. Ich hab Windows sicher schon kp 30-50x installiert und sowas ist noch nie passiert.


----------



## Richu006 (18. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Die Abstürze treten aber auch bei Taktraten auf, wo die Kurve überhaupt nicht mehr greift bzw was anzeigt geschweige denn, dass man da was verändern könnte.



Dann evtl. Die tiefste Spannung etwas anheben? Bei mir sprigt der takt beim surfen zwischendurch für eim bruchteil einer sekunde hoch. So auf 1860mhz (asus strix) vorallem in diesem Bereich habe ich die Spannung etwas angehoben. Bei mir hats jedenfalls geholfen


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2021)

Wenn die Karte dabei abschnürt gehört die zurückgeschickt. Da würde ich mich auf keine Diskussion einlassen.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Januar 2021)

So, Bootpartition ist neu erstellt. Windows läuft wieder.
Ja keine Ahnung... ich schätze, dann muss ich jetzt ne RMA starten? 
Irgendwie kann ich halt nicht glauben, dass die Karte kaputt sein soll.
Zocken geht doch 100%. Irgendwie macht das alles keinen Sinn. 

Vielleicht war es jetzt bei der Neuinstallation ja doch der RAM... ?
Mega verwirrend gerade.


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2021)

Während der Windows Installation werden nur absolute Basis Treiber initialisiert. Aufgrund der Grafikkarte sollte da nichts crashen. Wenn du dir sicher bist das es nichts mit den anderen Komponenten zu tun hat würde ich definitiv eine starten.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn du dir sicher bist das es nichts mit den anderen Komponenten zu tun hat


Ich bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher. Natürlich kann es auch was anderes sein, aber nichts macht so richtig Sinn.

- Netzteil: macht keinen Sinn im Idle, ist außerdem fast neu
- CPU: nicht übertaktet
- RAM: übertaktet, aber Probleme traten auch @stock auf, keine Probleme beim Zocken/Rendern, warum soll der plötzlich Probleme machen... außerdem gibt's da normalerweise Bluescreens & Logs und keine Soft-Resets
- Graka: wahrscheinlich Problem im Low-Performance-State, keine Probleme unter Volllast
- Mainboard: ?? kein Plan, warum
- SSDs/HDDs: würden Fehler/Log machen

Bin echt unsicher was ich machen soll.
RMA ist bei einer RTX3090FE sicher auch nicht einfach mal eben so gemacht.

Ich schätze ich mache die Neuinstallation jetzt einfach doch und gucke was passiert.
Dann kann ich wenigstens sagen Windows war mal platt. Schaue dann weiter.


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> - RAM: übertaktet, aber Probleme traten auch @stock auf, keine Probleme beim Zocken/Rendern, warum soll der plötzlich Probleme machen... außerdem gibt's da normalerweise Bluescreens & Logs und keine Soft-Resets


Resets sind eigentlich häufig ein Zeichen für instabilen Ram. Ich hatte mit nicht ganz stabilen Ram Settings schon häufig mal solche Probleme. Ich würde also vllt auch noch mal da ansetzen. Also am besten den Ram wirklich mal runter auf 2133MHz setzen und gucken was passiert. Es bringt ja am Ende nichts an mehreren Punkten gleichzeitig anzusetzen


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2021)

Ja so ein harter Reboot kann durchaus von CPU/Ram kommen. Vor allem wenn derSOC nicht mitspielt.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Januar 2021)

Hm, ja, ist irgendwie auch einleuchtend...
Ich beobachte das weiter. System ist neu aufgesetzt, BIOS-Defaults und bisher alles ohne Probleme. Werde mir einfach diese RAM-WaKü-Blöcke kaufen, dann läuft der 20°C kühler und dann rennt die Kiste hoffentlich wieder problemlos.

Was mich nur wundert ist, dass die Probleme nur im Idle auftreten.
Warum schmiert die Kiste nicht beim Zocken ab?


----------



## Richu006 (18. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hm, ja, ist irgendwie auch einleuchtend...
> Ich beobachte das weiter. System ist neu aufgesetzt, BIOS-Defaults und bisher alles ohne Probleme. Werde mir einfach diese RAM-WaKü-Blöcke kaufen, dann läuft der 20°C kühler und dann rennt die Kiste hoffentlich wieder problemlos.
> 
> Was mich nur wundert ist, dass die Probleme nur im Idle auftreten.
> Warum schmiert die Kiste nicht beim Zocken ab?


Ist doch genau was beim Nvidia treiber steht.

Was passiert wenn du die ganze Karte 100mhz untertaktest...

Einfach beim core clock = -100mhz. Bleiben die Abstürze bestehen?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2021)

Spiekt aus dem Sleepmode evtl. Das kann sowohl auf GraKa also auch auf CPU zutreffen.


----------



## blautemple (18. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hm, ja, ist irgendwie auch einleuchtend...
> Ich beobachte das weiter. System ist neu aufgesetzt, BIOS-Defaults und bisher alles ohne Probleme. Werde mir einfach diese RAM-WaKü-Blöcke kaufen, dann läuft der 20°C kühler und dann rennt die Kiste hoffentlich wieder problemlos.
> 
> Was mich nur wundert ist, dass die Probleme nur im Idle auftreten.
> Warum schmiert die Kiste nicht beim Zocken ab?


Wie problematisch die Ram Temperatur im Grenzbereich werden kann habe ich wieder gemerkt, als ich den wassergekühlte 3090 für diverse Tests gegen eine luftgekühlte 6900XT getauscht habe. Vorher völlig stabile Settings sind nach längerer Last auf einmal abgestürzt. Mit leicht entschärften Settings läuft es dann wieder.

Ich muss den neuen Ram unbedingt wieder unter Wasser setzen ^^


----------



## deady1000 (18. Januar 2021)

Bei mir isses wahrscheinlich dann genau so:

- starkes RAM-OC, immer schon recht nah an der Grenze, aber noch stabil
- neue GPU mit enormer Abwärme und Zero-Fan-Mode
- Gehäuseinnentemperatur geht steil
- RAM wird heiß
- Crash

Leichte Besserung, wenn GPU-Lüfter läuft.

Warum es beim Zocken nicht abschmiert... kein Plan... vielleicht, weil mein Airflow im Gehäuse dabei generell besser wird.

Mal gucken, ich brauche einfach die RAM-Kühler und gut ist.
Dann laufen die Riegel nämlich statt auf mittlerweilse bis zu 58°C endlich mal wieder auf 35-40°C.


----------



## pietcux (18. Januar 2021)

Du hast die CPU wassergekühlt? Dann setze doch mal die Gehäuse Lüftung auf permanent mindestens 50% auch die Lüfter an dem Radiator. Und deaktiviere den Zero Fan mode der RTX3090.  Dann weht auch immer ein Lüftchen um dein RAM.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Januar 2021)

Das hab ich doch alles. Völlig unfähig bin ich ja nicht.  
Zero-Fan hatte ich schon vor Wochen deaktiviert, weil ich die RAM-Temps im Auge hatte.
Und meine Gehäuselüfter laufen immer ein bisschen.


----------



## pietcux (18. Januar 2021)

Manchmal sind es die einfachsten Sachen, die einem das Leben schwer machen. Hätte ja sein können.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Januar 2021)

Okeee, hatte jetzt seit mehreren Stunden nach der Windowsinstallation keine Probleme. War gerade noch am Installieren von Software etc. Gerade habe ich dann MSI Afterburner 4.6.2 geöffnet, fuhr mit der Maus über den grafischen Hardware Monitor und Bäm, nach 2 Sekunden Blackscreen + Soft-Reset.

Alles war neu installiert. Nix im Treiber geändert außer 144Hz/fix/GSync-off. MSI Afterburner und HwInfo Profile hatte ich aber importiert.

BIOS war zurückgesetzt, komplett auf Defaults, RAM auf 2133MHz und ca 44°C oder so. Kann also mMn weder vom RAM, noch vom NT kommen und auch nicht von Windows.

Müsste dann doch irgendwas mit dem Treiber, MSI Afterburner, HwInfo oder der Kombination aus allem zu tun haben.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2021)

Evtl. lässt das Monitoring dein System abstürzen.


----------



## owned139 (19. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Okeee, hatte jetzt seit mehreren Stunden nach der Windowsinstallation keine Probleme. War gerade noch am Installieren von Software etc. Gerade habe ich dann MSI Afterburner 4.6.2 geöffnet, fuhr mit der Maus über den grafischen Hardware Monitor und Bäm, nach 2 Sekunden Blackscreen + Soft-Reset.


Klingt für mich nach einer defekten Karte. Meine crasht nur bei aktivierter HW-Beschleunigung in Chrome. Habs deaktiviert und seitdem keinen einzigen Crash mehr gehabt.


----------



## wtfNow (20. Januar 2021)

Nur mal so nebenbei, Nvidia hat die Preise erhöht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malker (20. Januar 2021)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, Nvidia hat die Preise erhöht:


auch gerade gesehen. Und immer noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Januar 2021)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, Nvidia hat die Preise erhöht:


Über 90% der Karten sind eh nicht UVP-gebunden und gehen nach Angebot/Nachfrage raus. Das wird sich allerdings auf die Preise der FEs auswirken, die es ja ausschließlich zur UVP gibt. Aber naja 20€ machen den Braten jetzt auch nicht fett (bzw 50€ bei der RTX3090).

------

Andere Frage:

Wie sieht es eigentich mit "Resizable Bar Support" bei Ampere aus?
Mein X470-Board unterstützt das jetzt zum Glück auch. 

Ok, habs schon:



> *Resizable BAR für die GeForce-RTX-3000-Serie*
> 
> *Nvidia* selbst hat sein Pendant zu AMD Smart Memory Access auf der diesjährigen digitalen CES 2021 angekündigt und *will Resizable BAR noch bis Ende Februar mit der Markteinführung der GeForce RTX 3060 über den GeForce-Treiber freischalten.*











						GeForce RTX 3000: MSI unterstützt Resizable BAR auf Nvidia Gaming Ampere
					

MSI schaltet Resizable BAR für Grafikkarten der GeForce-RTX-3000-Serie auf Mainboards mit Chipsätzen für AMD und Intel frei.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## blautemple (20. Januar 2021)

Ende Februar kommt der Treiber und Anfang März die vBios für die GPUs


----------



## deady1000 (20. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Anfang März die vBios für die GPUs


Da muss noch ein vBIOS geflasht werden? 
Ok. Naja wird dann halt gemacht ne. ^^


----------



## Arikus (20. Januar 2021)

wtfNow schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, Nvidia hat die Preise erhöht:


Na da ist ja dann der Käufer meiner 3090 FE noch glücklicher, hatte die für 1530€ inkl Versand weiterverkauft.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Januar 2021)

*RTX 3090 FE Kühler von EKWB endlich bestellbar.*

Leider ist der Preis unnormal hoch und die Lieferung sei erst Anfang März.
Naja hab erstmal vorbestellt - Entscheidung steht noch aus.
Will das Ding eigentlich unbedingt haben, weil optisch mega geil, sicher auch hochwertig und nur Single-Slot.



Spoiler








__





						Search results for: 'EK-Quantum Vector FE RTX 30'  – EK Webshop
					

EKWaterBlocks Shop offers you complete assortiment for water-cooling of your PC. Only EK and EK confirmed quality products.




					www.ekwb.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Übrigens, dieser Block im Speziellen habe eine sog "Hybrid-Backplate-Kühlung" (semi-aktiv). Vom vorderen Teil über den gesamten V-Ausschnitt, sei der Kühlkörper mit der Backplate gekoppelt und die Backplate werde dadurch effektiv gekühlt. Durch die rippige Backplate werde des Weiteren auch eine Kühleffekt erreicht. Sehr pfiffige Lösung mMn.


----------



## Duvar (21. Januar 2021)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Yep.
> 
> Find's ganz gut, wenn er mal andere Sichtweisen aufzeigt und manchmal ganz leicht übertrieben den Leuten ironisch den Spiegel vor's Gesicht hält, wie diese verschiedenen Extremlager halt abgehen.
> Dabei wechselweise AMD, Nvidia und Intel.
> ...


Hab ja nen 3440x1440 100Hz Monitor, habe die FPS auf 96 limitiert und das Game Visage angeschmissen mit voller Auflösung und maximierten Grafiksettings...
GPU verbraucht keine 100W dabei^^ (96 FPS sind viel zu viel für das Game eigentlich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hier 150W TGP Profil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ja mal vergleichen mit euren Konkurrenzkarten^^


----------



## pietcux (21. Januar 2021)

Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Duvar (21. Januar 2021)

Chris hat doch einiger solcher Vergleiche gemacht mit seiner 3080 und seinen Wunsch FPS, ist doch nicht schädlich jetzt das Gegenstück dazu zu sehen. Ggf könnt ihr ja auch mal eure Superposition UV Resultate posten mit Verbrauchsangabe.

In den Reviews wird leider nicht mit solch einem Grad der Optimierung getestet.


----------



## pietcux (21. Januar 2021)

Ach so.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als MP3 Player braucht die RTX3080 30Watt.


----------



## Duvar (21. Januar 2021)

Nicht schlecht hier die 6900XT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Als MP3 Player braucht die RTX3080 30Watt.


Meine 3090 verbraucht im Idle 15-16W. Hatte das schon hier im Thread gezeigt.
Warum säuft deine 3080 30W im Idle?

Jetzt sogar irgendwie nur 12-14W, lol.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Duvar schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht hier die 6900XT:


Und was zum Geier soll das sein?
8MHz Memory-Clock und 0MHz GPU-Clock??


----------



## DARPA (21. Januar 2021)

Ach hat nV jetzt auch so nen Overlay. Interessant.


----------



## Duvar (21. Januar 2021)

GPU schläft halt wie der Ryzen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apropos Overlay hier noch eins damit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Januar 2021)

Aber wie kann sie sich denn komplett auf 0MHz abschalten, wenn sie noch ein Bild mit 60-144Hz anzeigen soll? Also bei Ryzen verstehe ich ja, wenn sich von 16 Kernen 14-15 Kerne im Idle abschalten, aber wie kann sich eine GPU so hart runtertakten und noch ein flüssiges Bild produzieren?

Cool natürlich mit dem Verbrauch von nur 6W im Idle. Das ist schon gut.


----------



## Duvar (21. Januar 2021)

Weisst du wv Kerne die GPU hat? Wenn eine davon nur minimal taktet, hast du im Schnitt 0MHz^^

Nee keine Ahnung 

Finde es nur cool, dass mein 500W Netzteil easy reicht, selbst wenn ich stärker übertakte. Bei max OC CPU+GPU steigts aber aus...


----------



## pietcux (21. Januar 2021)

Bei mir schwankt der idle Verbrauch auch manchmal sind es unter 20 Watt. Aber ich verwende ja auch das Nvidia Overlay. Jedes Tool kompiliert seine Werte anders.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (21. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Meine 3090 verbraucht im Idle 15-16W. Hatte das schon hier im Thread gezeigt.
> Warum säuft deine 3080 30W im Idle?


meine nimmt sich auch 25-30W in idle, und das ist auch gut so und bleibt so


----------



## pietcux (21. Januar 2021)

So ab 25 Watt laufen die Dinger stabil.....
Btw,  hat schon jemand den GeForce 461.33 Hotfix ausprobiert?


----------



## openSUSE (21. Januar 2021)

Duvar schrieb:


> Weisst du wv Kerne die GPU hat? Wenn eine davon nur minimal taktet, hast du im Schnitt 0MHz^^
> 
> Nee keine Ahnung


Liegt in der Aufgabe der Display Engine bzw Display Core Next 3.0 und deren möglichkeit das Bild aus der "MALL" (Memory Access At Last Level) darzustellen. Tatsächlich sind dafür (NUR DAFÜR!) keinerlei Shader aktiv.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Januar 2021)

Ok um mal zu berichten wegen Problemen unter Halblast bei Videos etc. in Google Chrome.
Ich dachte ja seit ich die Spannungen etwas angehoben habe wäre das Problem erledigt.

Aber gerade vorhin ist der Treiber wieder einmal mitten in einem Youtube Video abgeschmiert. seit ca. 3 Wochen allerdings nun das erste mal wieder. Keine Ahnung wo das Problem ligt. der Treiber mag irgendwie die "Hardware beschleunigung" in Google Chrome nicht.


----------



## pietcux (21. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ok um mal zu berichten wegen Problemen unter Halblast bei Videos etc. in Google Chrome.
> Ich dachte ja seit ich die Spannungen etwas angehoben habe wäre das Problem erledigt.
> 
> Aber gerade vorhin ist der Treiber wieder einmal mitten in einem Youtube Video abgeschmiert. seit ca. 3 Wochen allerdings nun das erste mal wieder. Keine Ahnung wo das Problem ligt. der Treiber mag irgendwie die "Hardware beschleunigung" in Google Chrome nicht.


Probier mal den 461.33 Hotfix, eventuell behebt der ja dein Problem.








						Nvidia GeForce-Treiber Download
					

Die GeForce-Treiber unterstützen sämtliche aktuellen Nvidia-Grafikkarten. Deutsch, Freeware, kostenloser Download!




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Richu006 (21. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Probier mal den 461.33 Hotfix, eventuell behebt der ja dein Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werde ich testen. Aber das Problem ist da eigentlich nicht bei den "fixed" problems drauf.
Ich schalte wohl einfach mal noch die Hardware beschleunigung aus für 1-2 Monate bis dann gibts dann vielleicht entsprechend nützliche Updates.

Ich wollte es nur mal hier schreiben. Weil diese Probleme haben ja einige.

Ich habe letztens hier empfohlen die Spannungen etwas zu heben. 

Hatte seither keine Probleme mehr... bis heute!. Also muss ich mich hier korrigieren.


----------



## pietcux (22. Januar 2021)

Meine RTX3080 steckt in einer reinen Gaming Kiste. Ausser einem Music Player von Sony ist auf dem Rechner nix, kein Office, keine Fotobearbeitung, nur Launcher und Spiele. Da kann dann auch nichts groß verstellt sein.  Ich surfe mit Chrome, ist die Hardware Beschleunigung automatisch an oder aus?
Ach ja Windows Defender und Geforce Experience sind aktiv bzw installiert.


----------



## GladiusTi (22. Januar 2021)

Gigabyte liefert nun für seine z390 Boards auch BAR Support mit dem nächsten Bios-Update. Sicherlich interessant für einige.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich surfe mit Chrome, ist die Hardware Beschleunigung automatisch an oder aus?



Standardmässig ist die bei Chrome an.

Ich habe die gestern ausgeschaltet. Bis jetzt keinen Unterschid gemerkt xD


----------



## Aemkeisdna (22. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ach so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo finde ich denn das Overlay?


----------



## DARPA (22. Januar 2021)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn das Overlay?


Laut Screenshot wird es mit Alt+R aktiviert

(übrigens gleiche Tastenkombi wie bei AMD )


----------



## pietcux (22. Januar 2021)

Aemkeisdna schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn das Overlay?


Allerdings kommt es von Geforce Experience.


----------



## deady1000 (22. Januar 2021)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Gigabyte liefert nun für seine z390 Boards auch BAR Support mit dem nächsten Bios-Update. Sicherlich interessant für einige.


Jo, die machen das jetzt quasi überall rein wo es geht. Die X470er bekommen es auch oder haben es schon.

EDIT
So bei meinem X470er:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthropos (22. Januar 2021)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Gigabyte liefert nun für seine z390 Boards auch BAR Support mit dem nächsten Bios-Update. Sicherlich interessant für einige.


Danke für den Hinweis!  
Hast du ggf. eine Quelle? Ich versuche gerade noch mehr Infos zu bekommen, finde aber u.a. nur Meldungen zu Asus, MSI und EVGA, aber nicht zu Gigabyte.


----------



## GladiusTi (22. Januar 2021)

Habe ich direkt vom Bios Team als Antwort bekommen auf Anfrage.


----------



## owned139 (23. Januar 2021)

GladiusTi schrieb:


> Gigabyte liefert nun für seine z390 Boards auch BAR Support mit dem nächsten Bios-Update. Sicherlich interessant für einige.


Wie siehts mit Asus aus?


----------



## GladiusTi (23. Januar 2021)

owned139 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Asus aus?


Kann ich nicht sagen, da musste mal Asus kontaktieren. Hab mich logischerweise aus eigenem Interesse nur bei Gigabyte erkundigt.


----------



## HisN (23. Januar 2021)

owned139 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Asus aus?



Kommt wohl drauf an welche Boards Du da meinst.
Mein Threadripper-Board (Zenith II Extreme) hat auch gerade (am 20.) ein entsprechendes Beta-Bios bekommen.
Aber Du musst ja gar nicht hetzen.
Nvidia verspricht den passenden Treiber für Februar und das passende vbios frühestens im März.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## owned139 (23. Januar 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Kommt wohl drauf an welche Boards Du da meinst.


Welches könnte ich wohl meinen?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Januar 2021)

nice

"Added monitoring of GDDR6X Memory Junction Temperature on NVIDIA RTX 30-series."









						Versions History | HWiNFO
					

Upcoming cahnges and version history of HWiNFO 32/64. Latest version, Upcoming changes and Full version history.




					www.hwinfo.com


----------



## deady1000 (26. Januar 2021)

Moin, ich wollte mich nur nochmal bezüglich der Blackscreens und Random-Reboots melden. Seit der Windowsneuinstallation und dem Ausbau meiner 4xUSB3.0-Erweiterungskarte, sowie dem Umstecken der PCIe-Soundkarte von oberhalb der RTX3090 nach ganz unten übers Netzteil, hatte ich bisland nicht einen einzigen Crash/Blackscreen/Reboot.

Es lag also wohl doch nicht an der Karte oder den Treibern, bzw... zumindest nicht was die aktuelle Version angeht. Es gab ja letztens wohl im Treiber einen Hotfix für die Instabilitäten in den Browsern bei Youtube.

Jedenfalls ist bei mir jetzt alles komplett weg. Alles rockstable schon seit 3 Tagen und ich hatte zuvor mindestens 2 Crashes pro Tag, wenn nicht deutlich mehr. RAM läuft momentan auf 3600MHz/CL16. Ich bekomme jetzt RAM-Wasserkühler und dann werde ich den wieder auf 3800MHz hochziehen, wenn er wieder kühler läuft - aktuell isser mir etwas zu warm.

Meiner Vermutung nach müsste es eines der folgenden Dinge gewesen sein:

- überhitzende Soundkarte direkt über der heißen Grafikkarte
- defekte USB-Erweiterungskarte (Strom per Molex, evtl lag hier ein Problem vor, Kurzschluss/Wackelkontakt???)
- Irgendwas Windows-Treiber-Software-mäßiges was mit der Neuinstallation behoben wurde

Konnte das vorher nicht testen, da ich zunächst meinen kompletten Mainboardkäfig im Case um einen Slot anheben musste. Jetzt wo die Soundkarte diskret nach ganz unten passt bleibt sie dort. Die 4xUSB3.0-Erweiterungskarte benötige ich nicht mehr und die bleibt nun draußen. Der mittlere PCIe-Slot bleibt natürlich auch frei, da ich der Grafikkarte sonst die Lanes abgrabe.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> nice
> 
> "Added monitoring of GDDR6X Memory Junction Temperature on NVIDIA RTX 30-series."
> 
> ...


Coole Sache!

Das hier ist im Desktop-Idle im Zero-Fan-Modus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriav (26. Januar 2021)

ramkühler für was? 200mhz sind unsinn und bringen gar nichts.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> ramkühler für was? 200mhz sind unsinn und bringen gar nichts.


Chill. Mein RAM wird unter Volllast bis zu 65°C warm und da wird mein 3800MHz-OC gefühlt teilweise instabil. Ich will den auf 40°C runterbringen, da er dort noch etwas mehr OC-Potential hat. B-Dies mögen es unter 50°C am liebsten. Außerdem mache ich es auch zu mindestens 50% der Optik wegen.

Und zum Thema 200MHz bringen nix...
Das sind 5,6% Mehrleistung beim RAM und nochmal 5,6% Mehrleistung beim Infinity-Fabric.
Klar bringt das was.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (26. Januar 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> nice
> 
> "Added monitoring of GDDR6X Memory Junction Temperature on NVIDIA RTX 30-series."
> 
> ...


Gleich mal getestet mit der 3090:
schon in der relativ anspruchslosen G-sync Pendulum Demo steigt die Temperatur auf 82° und bleibt da.
SOTTR Benchmark mit meinem 825 mV Sparprofil GPU max 67°, Speicher max 92° bis Ende des Benchmarks.
Mit Leistungsprofil 975 mV; GPU max 76° und Speicher 96°.
Und das nur in ein paar Minuten Benchmark. Wer weiß, wo das in einer längeren Spiele Session hin geht.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Januar 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> nice
> 
> "Added monitoring of GDDR6X Memory Junction Temperature on NVIDIA RTX 30-series."
> 
> ...


Na das is ja mal nice! Vielleicht merke ich nun etwas von meiner Backplate Kühlung!


----------



## Blackman2106 (26. Januar 2021)

Werd heut Abend auch gleich mal testen. Fast 100° ist schon fett


----------



## gloriav (26. Januar 2021)

Vollkommen im Rahmen


----------



## Richu006 (26. Januar 2021)

Ok die Dinger werden schon gut warm! habe eben mal erst 20 minuten Furmark laufen lassen zb Wasser vorheizen. und im anschluss direkt den Benchmark von Shadow of the tomb raider durch gelassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand vielleicht zum vergleich eine Asus Strix ohne gekühlte Backplate mit Wasserkühlung? würde mich echt interessieren xD

meine Strix läuft mit 2050mhz bei 1 Volt... Power Limit wäre 480 Watt... wurde aber wie man sieht während dem benchmark nie erreicht.


----------



## blautemple (26. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ok die Dinger werden schon gut warm! habe eben mal erst 20 minuten Furmark laufen lassen zb Wasser vorheizen. und im anschluss direkt den Benchmark von Shadow of the tomb raider durch gelassen.
> 
> 
> Hat jemand vielleicht zum vergleich eine Asus Strix ohne gekühlte Backplate mit Wasserkühlung? würde mich echt interessieren xD
> ...


Jo, hier. Ich werde das nachher mal testen.


----------



## Blackman2106 (26. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Vollkommen im Rahmen


Im Sinne des Herstellers auf jeden Fall, aber auf lange Sicht nicht förderlich. Da die meisten aber eh nach zwei Jahren was neues kaufen, ist's eh egal. Nur für die, die sowas länger nutzen wollen, kann's mal dumm enden. ( Zweit und Drittkäufer zum Beispiel).


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Januar 2021)

Mir ist heute mitgeteilt worden dass meine 3090 am Weg zu mir sei... als ich dann auf der HP vom Händler nachgesehen hab viel mir auf dass die Karte gar nicht mehr im Sortiment ist... so gut wie alle 3090er Karten bis auf 1 Modell sind raus geflogen??? Weiss jemand woran das liegen kann?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Januar 2021)

welcher Händler denn?


----------



## Arikus (26. Januar 2021)

Das ist bei einigen Händlern normal, Mindfactory und Alternate machen das z.B. auch so.

Sobald wieder Karten von dem Typ vorrätig sind, ist die Seite wieder da.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wollte gerade Fragen was das für Hammer UV reaktive schläuche sind!... bis ich merkte das es nur aufgemalt ist xD


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Januar 2021)

www.brack.ch ... hab gesehen dass dort auch jetzt "ausverkauft" steht. Normal steht da wenn was im Verzug ist zum Beispiel -17 oder so. Mit nem Datum wann die nächsten Bestellungen rein kommen sollen und wie viele es sind.. Bei der Reverb G2 steht da derzeit jetzt eben -17 Stück...

Nur die ASUS TUF Geforce RTX3090 O24G ist jetzt komplett ausgegraut.... kann man auch nicht mehr vorbestellen etc...


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ok die Dinger werden schon gut warm! habe eben mal erst 20 minuten Furmark laufen lassen zb Wasser vorheizen. und im anschluss direkt den Benchmark von Shadow of the tomb raider durch gelassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seit wann sieht man die Mem Temp bei den NV Karten?
66 Grad halte ich für recht niedrig bei der Wattage.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Seit wann sieht man die Mem Temp bei den NV Karten?
> 66 Grad halte ich für recht niedrig bei der Wattage.


Seit neustem HW info Update


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2021)

Auch gerade gelesen bei IgorsLab, super Sache vor allem für Leute die Ihre Karte umbauen ein wichtiger Wert.


----------



## deady1000 (26. Januar 2021)

__





						[Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen
					

Welche Temperaturen hat dein Ram so im Betrieb, Flo? Ich hab da überhaupt keinen Anhaltspunkt.  Also aktuell wird er so um die 45-50°C im Idle warm, beim Zocken gehts rauf auf 55°C+ und wenn die CPU richtig arbeitet, sprich, ich streame/nehme etwas auf, rendere oder komprimiere etwas, dann hab...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				






Spoiler






deady1000 schrieb:


> So Leude,
> 
> RAM-Umbau war leicher als gedacht. Zum Glück sind meine Riegel Dual-Rank, denn das bedeutet, dass beide Seiten lediglich von Wärmeleitpads zusammengehalten werden. Ich habe Videos gesehen, wo Leute die kahle Seite ohne Speicherchips mit einer Rasierklinge freischneiden mussten - das war bei mir nicht notwendig. Mit einem Fön und viel Geduld war alles gar kein Problem. Das ältere Kit war deutlich schwieriger zu lösen als das neuere, dafür gingen beim neueren die Kleberückstände auf den Chips kaum ab, während bei den alten gar nichts davon haften blieb. Naja, schlimm war das alles aber nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## blautemple (26. Januar 2021)

@Richu006 
Wärmer wird es nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gespielt habe ich Shadow of the Tomb Raider in UHD max Settings solange bis die Temperatur nicht mehr angestiegen ist. Ich würde mal sagen, all zu viel scheint die aktive Kühlung der Backplate nicht zu bringen.

Ich nutze aktuell folgenden Block:
Corsair Hydro X Series XG7 RGB 30-Series, RTX 3070/3080/3090 Strix ab € 179,90 (2021) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## deady1000 (26. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, all zu viel scheint die aktive Kühlung der Backplate nicht zu bringen.


Wieso? 65°C sind besser als 100°C und komplett kalt bekommst du die Chips auch nicht. Zumal du ja auch gar nicht weißt welche Chips bei dir wärmer werden, vorne oder hinten. Ich wäre zufrieden, wenn die Chips möglichst unter 90°C blieben. Kann nachher mal testen was meine FE anzeigt.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2021)

Naja SOTR ist aber auch kein Bandbreiten-Killer. Hau da mal was ordentliches rein


----------



## blautemple (26. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wieso? 65°C sind besser als 100°C und komplett kalt bekommst du die Chips auch nicht. Zumal du ja auch gar nicht weißt welche Chips bei dir wärmer werden, vorne oder hinten. Ich wäre zufrieden, wenn die Chips möglichst unter 90°C blieben. Kann nachher mal testen was meine FE anzeigt.


Ich habe aber auch nur eine passive Backplate und die Temperatur praktisch gleich wie bei @Richu006 mir der aktiven Backplate.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja SOTR ist aber auch kein Bandbreiten-Killer. Hau da mal was ordentliches rein


Schon klar, es ging mir auch erstmal nur um den Vergleich. Ich heize gerade mit Furmark, da geht der Speicher auf 72 Grad, aber ich lasse das noch etwas laufen um zu gucken ob er nicht doch noch steigt.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2021)

Borderlands ab 5k ist lustig, das geht gut aufs Interface.


----------



## blautemple (26. Januar 2021)

So sieht es bei Furmark aus, schlimmer geht es nicht. Da knallen konstant 480W durchs PCB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackman2106 (26. Januar 2021)

Nur mal kurz Metro angespielt, max 56°.


----------



## blautemple (26. Januar 2021)

Aktuell lasse ich mal noch Furmark mit 350W laufen, da kühlt der Speicher gut ab...
So sieht es bei normalen 350W aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der bleibt konstant bei 64 Grad mit ganz kurzen Ausreißern auf 66 Grad. Also alles entspannt.

Edit: Huch, meine Werte sind sogar mit Speicher OC entstanden. Effektiv lagen 10500Mhz an.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2021)

Furmark ist nicht ideal um den Speicher aufzuheizen, aber das  sieht schon ganz solide aus bei dir.


----------



## Eyren (26. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Na das is ja mal nice! Vielleicht merke ich nun etwas von meiner Backplate Kühlung!


Da freu ich mich doch mal. Direkt mal vergleichen 

-Richu aktiv mit Wasser
-Eyren passiv mit Cu-Finnen 
-Jemand mit 3090 Stock


----------



## Richu006 (26. Januar 2021)

Ok sieht tatsächlich zimlich identisch aus mit meinen Werten. Dann könnte man sich die Kühlung der Backplate in der tat schenken.

Die 2-3 grad machen den Bratten nicht weg.

Aber ich lasse meine Backplate trotzdem so xD ich mags, wenn man sich nicht daran fie Finger verbrennt.
@blautemple wie ist denn so deine VRM temperatur?


----------



## blautemple (26. Januar 2021)

@Richu006 
Bei dem Test mit 480W maximal 52 Grad.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> @Richu006
> Bei dem Test mit 480W maximal 52 Grad.


ok 1 zu 1 meine Werte... eben nochmal 20 minuten furmark laufen lassen.

VRM Max 52 grad, Speicher hast mich sogar übertroffen xD erreichte 78 grad xD im maximum.

Habe dann festgfestellt mit etwas mehr druck auf die Wärmeleitpads hinten könnte ich die Temperatur etwas senken... Habe einmal noch von Hand die Backplate etwas runter gedrückt. dann ging die Temperatur der Speicher runter auf 72 grad, Sprich etwas mehr Druck auf die Backplate würde etwas helfen.

Aber ganz ehrlich auch 72 Grad machen den Bratten nicht weg. 

Das kann man sich schenken!

War trotzdem einen Interessanten Test! Danke dir @blautemple


----------



## Eyren (26. Januar 2021)

Hab jetzt nur gaaanz fix 1x Timespy durchlaufen lassen.

61°C als Maximalwert. 

Ich teste später mehr zocke aber grade nebenbei mit Freunden und benchr nur nebenher mal wenn Raucherpause ist.


----------



## blautemple (26. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> ok 1 zu 1 meine Werte... eben nochmal 20 minuten furmark laufen lassen.
> 
> VRM Max 52 grad, Speicher hast mich sogar übertroffen xD erreichte 78 grad xD im maximum.
> 
> ...


Jo, die Werte sind ja in jedem Fall meilenweit von irgendwelchen Grenzwerten entfernt. Aber echt erstaunlich dass die aktive Kühlung der Backplate scheinbar so gar nichts bringt. Wie ist denn bei dir die Wassertemperatur? Bei mir lag die am Ende bei ca 29 Grad.

Viel interessanter würde ich die Werte der luftgekühlten Karten finden. Da sollte der Speicher ja doch ein Stück wärmer werden.


----------



## Eyren (26. Januar 2021)

So also einmal alle Benchmarks(Timespy,Timespy Extreme,Port Royale, Firestrike, Firestrike Extrem, Firestrike Ultra) ohne Pause dazwischen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Speicher geht maximal auf 66°C bei 27°C Wasser. Backplate ist mit passiven Kühlkörpern "gemoddet"


----------



## Richu006 (26. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Jo, die Werte sind ja in jedem Fall meilenweit von irgendwelchen Grenzwerten entfernt. Aber echt erstaunlich dass die aktive Kühlung der Backplate scheinbar so gar nichts bringt. Wie ist denn bei dir die Wassertemperatur? Bei mir lag die am Ende bei ca 29 Grad.
> 
> Viel interessanter würde ich die Werte der luftgekühlten Karten finden. Da sollte der Speicher ja doch ein Stück wärmer werden.


Kommt drauf an wo ich messe... ich habe diverse Wasser Temperatur Sensoren. Der kühlste Punkt ist direkt nach dem MoRA da ist die Temperatur stets unter 30 grad. Meist so 28-29°C... der Wärmste Punkt ist direkt nach der GPU da ist das Wasser bis 5 grad wärmer. Meist so um 32°C herum.

Ja schon noch interessant. Unter Lufr dürften die temperaturen höher sein.


----------



## blautemple (26. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo ich messe... ich habe diverse Wasser Temperatur Sensoren. Der kühlste Punkt ist direkt nach dem MoRA da ist die Temperatur stets unter 30 grad. Meist so 28-29°C... der Wärmste Punkt ist direkt nach der GPU da ist das Wasser bis 5 grad wärmer. Meist so um 32°C herum.
> 
> Ja schon noch interessant. Unter Lufr dürften die temperaturen höher sein.


Ich meine natürlich die Wassertemperatur direkt vor der GPU.


----------



## Richu006 (27. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich meine natürlich die Wassertemperatur direkt vor der GPU.


Vor der gpu dürfte das Wasser 29-30  grad sein. Weil die cpu heizt ja fast nichts. Im Vergleich

Ich denke wir zwei bewegen uns in fast allen Temperaturen in sehr ähnlichem Bereich.

Weis eigentlich jemand welche temperatur denn gemessen wird bei den vram? Ist das ein durchschnits wert? Oder der höchste gemessene Wert? Bei AMD ist es glaube ja immer der höchste gemessene Wert.


----------



## deady1000 (27. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Habe dann festgfestellt mit etwas mehr druck auf die Wärmeleitpads hinten könnte ich die Temperatur etwas senken... Habe einmal noch von Hand die Backplate etwas runter gedrückt. dann ging die Temperatur der Speicher runter auf 72 grad, Sprich etwas mehr Druck auf die Backplate würde etwas helfen.


Wolltest du den Block nicht mit der Backplate verschrauben?
Ist das aktuell nur draufgelegt/"-geklebt"??

Bin schon sehr gespannt wie gut der hintere VRAM bei meinem künftigen Block gekühlt wird. EK nennt das Design "Hybrid Backplate". Die hätten nicht einfach nur das RTX3080FE-Design in größer gebaut, sondern wirklich für die RTX3090FE und ihren Speicher optimiert, indem sie ihre Backplate mitkühlen. Auf Facebook oder Youtube habe ich außerdem von einem Mitarbeiter gelesen, dass sie die Materialien und die Verarbeitungsqualität nochmal gegenüber dem RTX3080FE-Block verbessert hätten.









						EK-Quantum Vector FE RTX 3090 D-RGB - Silver Special Edition
					

This is a Special Edition Silver EK water block enclosure engineered for the latest NVIDIA® GeForce® RTX ™ 3090 Founders Edition graphics cards. The cooling engine is the evolution of the 2nd generation EK® Quantum Vector GPU water blocks. This water block enclosure is only compatible with...




					www.ekwb.com


----------



## blautemple (27. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Vor der gpu dürfte das Wasser 29-30  grad sein. Weil die cpu heizt ja fast nichts. Im Vergleich
> 
> Ich denke wir zwei bewegen uns in fast allen Temperaturen in sehr ähnlichem Bereich.
> 
> Weis eigentlich jemand welche temperatur denn gemessen wird bei den vram? Ist das ein durchschnits wert? Oder der höchste gemessene Wert? Bei AMD ist es glaube ja immer der höchste gemessene Wert.


Unter "Junction" würde ich zumindest den heißesten Wert verstehen.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Wolltest du den Block nicht mit der Backplate verschrauben?
> Ist das aktuell nur draufgelegt/"-geklebt"??


So wie ich das verstehe geht es um die Backplate an sich.


----------



## deady1000 (27. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe geht es um die Backplate an sich.


Achso, ja aber das wäre dann doch voll der Konstruktionsfehler seitens des Wasserblock-Herstellers.


----------



## Richu006 (27. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wolltest du den Block nicht mit der Backplate verschrauben?
> Ist das aktuell nur draufgelegt/"-geklebt"??



Der Block ist mit der Backplate verschraubt.

Es geht um die Backplate selbst. 

alphacool nutzt dicke 2mm Wärmeleitpads unter der Backplate und die reichen auch nur "gerade so" das speicher und Backplatte knapp kontakt machen. 
(Schon beim montieren hätte ich mir da etwas mehr druck gewünscht)
Wenn ich nun von Hand etwas druck draufgebe, kann ich diese 2mm etwas zusammen drücken auf vielleicht so 1.5mm. (Geschätzt, weis nicht wie viel es tatsächlich ausmacht)

Und das brachte tatsächlich ca. 5-6 grad Kühlere Speicher temperaturen.

Ich könnte die Backplate aubschrauben und die Distanzhalter etwas kürzen. Das hätte den selben Effekt. 

Aber da due temperaruren ja weit weg sind von problematisch, tue ich mir den Aufwand wohl nicht an.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Achso, ja aber das wäre dann doch voll der Konstruktionsfehler seitens des Wasserblock-Herstellers.



Das Problem ist. Das die Backplate nur ganz aussen verschraubt wird. Und meine war nach leicht nach aussen gekrümmt. Wie gesagt schon beim montieren ist mir aufgefallen das die Distanz zwischen Speicher und Backplate selbst. Ca. 1.9mm beträgt. Was schon zimlich viel ist.

Als grober Fehler würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Im Normalfall hat die Backplate nur eine passive Kühlwirkung. Da macht das sicher kein grosser unterschid ob 1mm oder 2mm pads.

In meinem Fall mit aktiver Backplate Kühlung wären 1mm pads natürlich schicker gewesen.

Vielleicht schleife ich beim nächsten umbau die Distanzhalter 1mm ab und wechsle auf 1mm pads. Das dürfte helfen. Aber ja. Eigentlich ists sowieso nur Spielerei.


----------



## Arikus (27. Januar 2021)

Für die 3080 FE gibt es noch keinen Weg, die Speichertemps auszulesen oder?
GPU-Z hat da nichts drin und von HWInfo liest man, dass NVidia die Sensordaten nicht offen ausgibt.

Igor hatte da wohl ein spezielles Entwicklertool, daher ist auch alles andere unkenntlich gemacht und nur die Speichertemp zu sehen.

Die Backplate von meinem ALC FE Block wird schon sehr warm.


----------



## gloriav (27. Januar 2021)

Habe mir jetzt mal den Gratis 3d mark gesaugt. Kann mir wer sagen warum da 2115mhz stehen dann darunter 1965mhz?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Generelles Ergebnis ist das im Rahmen? Was hat man da normal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (27. Januar 2021)

Arikus schrieb:


> Für die 3080 FE gibt es noch keinen Weg, die Speichertemps auszulesen oder?
> GPU-Z hat da nichts drin und von HWInfo liest man, dass NVidia die Sensordaten nicht offen ausgibt.
> 
> Igor hatte da wohl ein spezielles Entwicklertool, daher ist auch alles andere unkenntlich gemacht und nur die Speichertemp zu sehen.
> ...


Du brauchst die neuste hw info Version.... dann müsste das auch bei dir funktionieren


----------



## deady1000 (27. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal den Gratis 3d mark gesaugt. Kann mir wer sagen warum da 2115mhz stehen dann darunter 1965mhz?


Naja das obere ist halt der maximal eingestellte Boost in der Clock-Curve und das untere ist der gemessene durchschnittliche Takt. Manchmal sind die Zahlen identisch, wenn der obere Wert sich noch im machbaren Rahmen befindet, aber bei dir isser halt 2115MHz und das kann halt keine Karte auf Dauer halten, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## gloriav (27. Januar 2021)

Mit 600 Watt sollte es gehen💩


----------



## Heisenberg23 (27. Januar 2021)

Nachdem man nun die Speicher Temp mit HW nachvollziehen kann hätte ich schon Lust mal zu schauen wie hoch ich den Speicher bei meiner 3090 bekomme und vor allem was für Temperaturen dadurch entstehen.

Mal so in die Runde, was nutzt ihr aktuell zum Testen von Stabilität/Temperatur vom Speicher? @Gurdi schrieb schon Borderlands 3 5k haut rein, sonst noch Erfahrungen?


----------



## Richu006 (27. Januar 2021)

Heisenberg23 schrieb:


> Nachdem man nun die Speicher Temp mit HW nachvollziehen kann hätte ich schon Lust mal zu schauen wie hoch ich den Speicher bei meiner 3090 bekomme und vor allem was für Temperaturen dadurch entstehen.
> 
> Mal so in die Runde, was nutzt ihr aktuell zum Testen von Stabilität/Temperatur vom Speicher? @Gurdi schrieb schon Borderlands 3 5k haut rein, sonst noch Erfahrungen?


Meine speicher wurden bis jetzt am heissesten bei 20 min Furmark mit 480 Watt... nämlich 78 grad

Mehr hab ich noch nicht hin bekommen. Hab aber auch sonst nicht so viel gezockt


----------



## Arikus (27. Januar 2021)

Ich habe bislang nur Time Spy genutzt, um zu schauen, was und ob es etwas bringt. Anschließend Cyberpunk mit RTX und DLSS, da werden alle Bereiche der GPU genutzt, Auslastung ist da auch konstant bei 100%.

Und ob die Kurve bei weniger Auslastung passt zeigt mir WoW, bei einem Framelimit von 100fps (Freesync 100Hz) taktet die 3080 runter auf 1500 MHz und verbraucht weniger als meine vorherige 1080 TI.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich doch mal. Direkt mal vergleichen
> 
> -Richu aktiv mit Wasser
> -Eyren passiv mit Cu-Finnen
> -Jemand mit 3090 Stock


Ja, 3090 FE 96°C Stock, bis zu 100°C bei OC (egal ob mit oder ohne Mem OC) bei Metro E im Stand und 21°C Raumtemp..


----------



## deady1000 (27. Januar 2021)

Heisenberg23 schrieb:


> Mal so in die Runde, was nutzt ihr aktuell zum Testen von Stabilität/Temperatur vom Speicher? @Gurdi schrieb schon Borderlands 3 5k haut rein, sonst noch Erfahrungen?


Warum sollte man den auf Stabilität testen wollen?
OC bringt praktisch keinen Leistungszuwachs und @stock, wie man ihn halt auch betreiben sollte wird er schon stabil laufen, daher verstehe ich die Frage nicht. Der Speicher bei Ampere läuft doch bereits an der Kotzgrenze, was willste da noch übertakten und für 5% mehr Bandbreite, praktisch keinen FPS-Vorteil und dafür irgendwie +20% Temperatur, würde ich hier kein Fass aufmachen, weil es absolut unnötig ist.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja, 3090 FE 96°C Stock


Ok, das ist ja recht hot. Naja egal. Wenn er intern unter 100°C bleibt ist ja theoretisch alles im Rahmen. Kann aber irgendwann schlechter werden, wenn Sommer ist oder wenn die Wärmeleitpads altern. Würde aber jetzt erstmal ruhig bleiben. Der Speicher wird das wohl aushalten, sonst hätte Nvidia die Karte anders designt.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ja, 3090 FE 96°C Stock, bis zu 100°C bei OC (egal ob mit oder ohne Mem OC) bei Metro E im Stand und 21°C Raumtemp..


Da hab ich ja dann korrekt gemessen damals mit dem IR hier im Thread.  Das bedeutet der Ram war bei mir schon über 105Grad in Age of Empires und Borderlands trotz undervolting, krass.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Ok, das ist ja recht hot. Naja egal. Wenn er intern unter 100°C bleibt ist ja theoretisch alles im Rahmen. Kann aber irgendwann schlechter werden, wenn Sommer ist oder wenn die Wärmeleitpads altern. Würde aber jetzt erstmal ruhig bleiben. Der Speicher wird das wohl aushalten, sonst hätte Nvidia die Karte anders designt.


Die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern wie lange. Gebraucht würde ich die Teile nicht kaufen in ein oder zwei Jahren. Wenn ich die Werte hier von der Founders sehe bin ich recht froh die wieder verkauft zu haben. Mehr als 95 Grad ist zuviel meiner Meinung nach. Alles bis dahin kann man gerade so noch aktzeptieren.
Ich empfehle auch den undervoltern hier dringend die Temperatur des Speichers im Auge zu behalten, in meinem Artikel hatte ich den Speicher auf der TUF gemessen, bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen wie einige sie hier anpreisen wird dieser massiv heiß!


----------



## Richu006 (27. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern wie lange. Gebraucht würde ich die Teile nicht kaufen in ein oder zwei Jahren. Wenn ich die Werte hier von der Founders sehe bin ich recht froh die wieder verkauft zu haben. Mehr als 95 Grad ist zuviel meiner Meinung nach. Alles bis dahin kann man gerade so noch aktzeptieren.


Ist halt jetzt echt schwer zu sagen.
100 grad klingen erstmal schon nach viel. Aber man hat keinen Vergleich mit älteren Karten oder so.
Sprich es fehlen Erfshrungswerte.

Die temperatur wird ja im innern gemessen, sprich im Silizium selbst. Würde man aussen messen wären die tenperaturen wohl einiges Kühler.

Silizium selbst bat ja ne Schmelz temperatur von 1414 grad. Und davon ist man noch seht weit entfernt.

Angeblich nehmen die chips erst so ab 130 grad schaden. Also ist man auch bei 100 grad noch absolut safe.

Mangels vergleichs werten finde ich es schwer da schlüsse auf die Lebensdauer ziehen zu können.


----------



## gloriav (27. Januar 2021)

lezte tun hier so als hätten sie mehr Ahnung als die leute die die karten gebastelt haben.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2021)

Ab 105 Grad greift das throtteling, bei 110-115 fangen die Chips an Hopps zu gehen. Erfahrungswerte gibt es bereits von den Navi Karte, dort hat der GDDR auf sehr schlechten Karten wie der TUF auch die 100 geknackt, das ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen.Weder für Wandler und schon garnicht für den Speicher. Ich kann nur davon abraten die Komponenten darüber zu betreiben.Die eigentlichen Grafikchips sind da viel solider, die können einiges ab.

Der Hauptgrund für eine defekte GraKa ist auch der Speicher. Das massive aufheizen und das anschließende Abkühlen tuen diesem nicht gut.


----------



## Richu006 (27. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ab 105 Grad greift das throtteling, bei 110-115 fangen die Chips an Hopps zu gehen. Erfahrungswerte gibt es bereits von den Navi Karte, dort hat der GDDR auf sehr schlechten Karten wie der TUF auch die 100 geknackt, das ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen.Weder für Wandler und schon garnicht für den Speicher. Ich kann nur davon abraten die Komponenten darüber zu betreiben.Die eigentlichen Grafikchips sind da viel solider, die können einiges ab.
> 
> Der Hauptgrund für eine defekte GraKa ist auch der Speicher. Das massive aufheizen und das anschließende Abkühlen tuen diesem nicht gut.


Interessant wären eher Vergleichswerte mit Zb. Einer 1080TI

Die läuft heute noch problemlos. Wäre jetzt eben interessant zu sehen ob da die Speicher so viel Kühler waren. 

Leider wird sich das erst in zukunft zeigen. Wir reden in 5 Jahren nochmal drüber. Wenns bis dann nur noch Wassergekühlte 3090 er gibt. Und keine luftgekühlten founders mehr. Ja dann werden die Speicher zu warm


----------



## OmasHighendPC (27. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich empfehle auch den undervoltern hier dringend die Temperatur des Speichers im Auge zu behalten, in meinem Artikel hatte ich den Speicher auf der TUF gemessen, bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen wie einige sie hier anpreisen wird dieser massiv heiß!


d.h. zu empfielst dringend, bei einer Ampere die Speichertemperatur zu messen? Oder anders ausgedrückt: kann ich eine solche Karte nicht einigermassen risikolos nutzen, OHNE zusätzliche Installation entsprechenden Messgerätes?
meine Situation: ich undervolte und der Chip meiner TUF 3090 wird kaum wärmer als 65 Grad. Die Lüfter laufen bei ca. 60-70%. Der RAM läuft auf Standard-Takt.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2021)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> d.h. zu empfielst dringend, bei einer Ampere die Speichertemperatur zu messen? Oder anders ausgedrückt: kann ich eine solche Karte nicht einigermassen risikolos nutzen, OHNE zusätzliche Installation entsprechenden Messgerätes?
> meine Situation: ich undervolte und der Chip meiner TUF 3090 wird kaum wärmer als 65 Grad. Die Lüfter laufen bei ca. 60-70%. Der RAM läuft auf Standard-Takt.


Ich hatte bei der TUF auf den Speicherframe mit Sensor gemessen,dazu hatte ich die Karte stark undervoltet und die Lüftersteuerung auf automatisch belassen.Diese drehten dann nur mit 1000Umdrehungen.
Die TUF hat eine sehr gute Lösung für die Speicherkühlung mit diesem Frame,da dieser aber nicht direkt am Kühlblock hängt,ist ein gewisser Luftdruck nötig damit der Frame überhaupt noch Luftzug bekommt.

Bei deinen Umdrehungen ist das kein Problem. Mit weniger  als 1200 sollte man die TUF aber nicht betreiben.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da hab ich ja dann korrekt gemessen damals mit dem IR hier im Thread.  Das bedeutet der Ram war bei mir schon über 105Grad in Age of Empires und Borderlands trotz undervolting, krass.


Weißt du, welcher der Chips am wärmsten wird? Der unterste, nahe des PCIe Kontakt?



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ok, das ist ja recht hot. Naja egal. Wenn er intern unter 100°C bleibt ist ja theoretisch alles im Rahmen.


Das war über HWiNFO ausgelesen. Müsste also intern sein.
Edit: Ist intern: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/threads/hwinfo-v6-42-released.7016/#post-28586


----------



## deady1000 (27. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





deady1000 schrieb:


> EKWB-Block für die Karte steht noch aus. Lieferung kann aber noch dauern.








						[Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen
					

Zum Glück sind meine Riegel Dual-Rank  Double-Sided != Dual-Rank. Danke dir für den Bericht, genau dasselbe hab ich auch vor. Werde mich an die Anleitung halten:   Hier hat er noch einen tollen Tip, auch zwischen den Kühlhälften oben am Rand WLP aufzutragen:  Da ich auch Double-Sided Module...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Weißt du, welcher der Chips am wärmsten wird? Der unterste, nahe des PCIe Kontakt?


Ja die bei den PCIe Kontakt, dort hatte ich die höchste Temp gemessen.


----------



## Eyren (28. Januar 2021)

Geht doch bei den ganzen Überlegungen zum VRam auch eher um die rückseitigen. 

Vorne rum liegt der VRam immer irgendwo mit im Kühlkreis egal ob WaKü oder LuKü.  Schau ich mir aber dann die Backplates an kann ich die Bedenken schon verstehen,  2mm Alu/Cu sind je nach PC Aufbau einfach mal nix. Und hier sehe ich WaKüs sogar noch gefährdeter als Luft. 

Die meisten Leute mit Wakü drücken doch mit 600rpm die Luft durch einen Radiator,  da kommt an der GPU nur noch ein Hauch an. Nun hast du noch die schnöde backplate nicht direkt im Hauch und denkst dir dank WaKü kannst richtig Dampf auf die Karte geben.

Und ich glaube nicht das die Spezifikation sagen das die RAMs permanent mit >105°C gegrillt werden sollen und können. Da geht es wohl eher um teilbelastungen, sonst würden die Hersteller kein throttling einbasteln sondern direkt damit werben das deren VRam mit höherem OC Takt läuft weil hey 115°C ist ja noch i.o laut Datenblatt....


----------



## Blackman2106 (28. Januar 2021)

Deshalb seh ich das Problem eigentlich nur auf Seite der 3090 und die 3080 ist eigentlich fein raus


----------



## EddyBaldon (28. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die TUF hat eine sehr gute Lösung für die Speicherkühlung...


Die Spreu vom Weizen trennt sich bei den Customs teils doch deutlich. Gerade im Hinblick auf einige Chinakracher.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das war über HWiNFO ausgelesen. Müsste also intern sein.
> Edit: Ist intern: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/threads/hwinfo-v6-42-released.7016/#post-28586


Wobei hwinfo die Sperrschichttemperatur ausliest und dort 100° noch akzeptabel wären.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die bei den PCIe Kontakt, dort hatte ich die höchste Temp gemessen.


Ist sicher auch vom Boardlayout abhängig.  Meine 3090 mit Suprim BIOS zeigt sich unter Luft bei 450 Watt und max. OC von der ausgesprochen kühlen Seite. Genau wie dort:









						MSI GeForce RTX 3090 SUPRIM X review
					

MSI offers a super over-engineered GeForce RTX 3090 SUPRIM X edition graphics card. Tweaked to the max, huge power delivery, and a card that remains shockingly silent for a product in this enthusiast ... Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR)




					www.guru3d.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vram ist mit 80° offensichtlich gut gekühlt und mit deutlich unter 70° geht es auch der GPU sehr gut.



Eyren schrieb:


> Geht doch bei den ganzen Überlegungen zum VRam auch eher um die rückseitigen.
> 
> Vorne rum liegt der VRam immer irgendwo mit im Kühlkreis egal ob WaKü oder LuKü.  Schau ich mir aber dann die Backplates an kann ich die Bedenken schon verstehen,  2mm Alu/Cu sind je nach PC Aufbau einfach mal nix. Und hier sehe ich WaKüs sogar noch gefährdeter als Luft.


Genau. Es nutzt nix mal eben nen Wakü Block draufzupappen. Das Gesamtkonzept muss stimmen.


----------



## Richu006 (28. Januar 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt was HWinfo da genau anzeigt.
Erstens findet man fast kein unterschid von den 3080 vs die 3090 er... trotzdem das die 3090 da eigentlich massiv wärmer werden müsste. Da Rückseitige Speicherchips.

Zweitens habe ich selbst meine Backplate ja aktiv gekühlt. Und habe hier ja verglichen mit einer nicht aktiv gekühlten. Und wir haben fast 1 zu 1 die selben Werte gemessen. 

Entweder bringen die Speicherblöcke die Energie verdammt gut übers PCB abgeleitet (besser als über ne gekühlte Backplate) oder aber ich weis nicht was HW info genau misst. 

Sonst müsste man da doch fast ein Unterschid messen können?


----------



## EddyBaldon (28. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> ...ich weis nicht was HW info genau misst.


Angezeigt wird die in allen Vrams gefundene, höchste Sperrschichttemperatur.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Januar 2021)

NVIDIA no longer lists GeForce RTX 30 Founders Edition in Europe? - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 30 Founders Edition As discovered by our readers and members of the press, NVIDIA is no longer listing Founder Edition graphics cards in European stores.  We have checked every store and this indeed appears to be the case, with one exception. NVIDIA does not sell cards through...




					videocardz.com
				





Edit: war nur kurzzeitig weg


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2021)

Das passiert doch häufiger. Keine Ahnung warum auf einmal alle so verwundert darüber sind


----------



## deady1000 (28. Januar 2021)

Solange man nicht sagen kann welche Chips oder welcher Chip denn genau am heißesten wird, kann man doch gar nicht ableiten, dass es ein Problem auf der Rückseite gibt. Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe sind die angezeigten Temperaturen bei 3080 und 3090 im Grunde die gleichen. Also wer weiß, ob sich die heißesten Chips sich nicht auf der Vorderseite befinden? 



Eyren schrieb:


> Und hier sehe ich WaKüs sogar noch gefährdeter als Luft.
> 
> Die meisten Leute mit Wakü drücken doch mit 600rpm die Luft durch einen Radiator, da kommt an der GPU nur noch ein Hauch an. Nun hast du noch die schnöde backplate nicht direkt im Hauch und denkst dir dank WaKü kannst richtig Dampf auf die Karte geben.
> 
> Und ich glaube nicht das die Spezifikation sagen das die RAMs permanent mit >105°C gegrillt werden sollen und können. Da geht es wohl eher um teilbelastungen, sonst würden die Hersteller kein throttling einbasteln sondern direkt damit werben das deren VRam mit höherem OC Takt läuft weil hey 115°C ist ja noch i.o laut Datenblatt....


Das finde ich schon leicht paranoid. Ich habe noch von keinem Wasserblock gehört, wo die Backplate heißer wird als die Backplate bei einem Luftkühler. Sterbende VRAMs wurde ich bei wassergekühlten Karten auf keinen Fall erwarten. Und selbst wenn man, wie du sagst, massiv übertaktet, dann übertaktet man ja in der Regel eher den Core, was den VRAM herzlich wenig interessiert. Wer natürlich meint den Ampere-VRAM hart übertakten zu müssen, der braucht sich halt auch nicht zu wundern, wenn der Speicher tatsächlich irgendwann stirbt.


----------



## Richu006 (28. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Solange man nicht sagen kann welche Chips oder welcher Chip denn genau am heißesten wird, kann man doch gar nicht ableiten, dass es ein Problem auf der Rückseite gibt. Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe sind die angezeigten Temperaturen bei 3080 und 3090 im Grunde die gleichen. Also wer weiß, ob sich die heißesten Chips sich nicht auf der Vorderseite befinden?



Das ist eben auch genau das was ich interessant finde... Wieso die 3090 und 3080 er fast die selben Temperaruren haben. 

Vei ner 3080 mit einem schönen Kühler welcher auch die Vrams gut kühlt. Evtl. Sogar mit Wasserblock, müssten doch die Speicher wesentlich kühler bleiben. Als bei einer 3090 mit Wasserblock (ohne aktive Backplate Kühlung).

Aber das tun sie irgendwie nicht. Die Temperaturen bewegen sich immer im ähnlichen Rahmen


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Geht doch bei den ganzen Überlegungen zum VRam auch eher um die rückseitigen.
> 
> Vorne rum liegt der VRam immer irgendwo mit im Kühlkreis egal ob WaKü oder LuKü.  Sc


Das kann man pauschal nicht beantworten. Manche Kühler haben eine einzelne, einteilige Coldplate für GPU und RAM. Dadurch kann die Abwärme der GPU die Speicherkühlung negativ beeinflussen.
Da pro GDDR6X Modul etwa 3W Abwärme abgeführt werden muss, braucht es dafür keine aufwändige Kühlung. Eine einfache Backplate sollte locker reichen.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Das ist eben auch genau das was ich interessant finde... Wieso die 3090 und 3080 er fast die selben Temperaruren haben.


Du betrachtest das zu pauschal, daher klingt die Aussage merkwürdig. Gibt es baugleiche 3080 und 3090 mit gleichen Temps?

Edit:





EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Wobei hwinfo die Sperrschichttemperatur ausliest und dort 100° noch akzeptabel wären.


Du hast recht, ohne weitere Info können wir mit dem absoluten Wert wenig anfangen.


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2021)

VRam und die VRMs geben eine beträchtliche Menge der Abwärme direkt an das PCB und bei wassergekühlten Karten hat das PCB entsprechend mehr Kapazität frei.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das passiert doch häufiger. Keine Ahnung warum auf einmal alle so verwundert darüber sind


Joa, jetzt sieht man sie wieder


----------



## Arikus (28. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Das finde ich schon leicht paranoid. Ich habe noch von keinem Wasserblock gehört, wo die Backplate heißer wird als die Backplate bei einem Luftkühler.



Das könnte auch weniger mit dem GPU Block zu tun haben, sondern viel eher mit dem Problem, das auch bei den Mainboard Spannungswandlern bei einer WaKü besteht. Der Luftzug bzw die Luftverwirbelung vom CPU Kühler fehlt, da die CPU in der Regel bei einer wassergekühlten GPU auch mit Wasser gekühlt wird.

Bei meinem alten Phenom II System musste ich eine Umlenkhaube bauen, damit ich die Luft vom Hecklüfter auf die Spawakühler lenken konnte. Den Phenom II hatte ich aber auch mit 6x 4.1 GHz @1,475V übertaktet und die Spawas wurden dadurch auch sehr heiß.

Ich muss heute Abend mal dran denken, die HWInfo Version zu aktualisieren, dann sollte ich bei der FE auch die VRAM Temps sehen können. Anschließend werde ich die Lüfter im Deckel mal umdrehen und auf die Backplate richten, statt rausblasen zu lassen.


----------



## Eyren (28. Januar 2021)

Arikus hat es verstanden 

Natürlich reicht in einem normalen System die Backplate. Und ja auch mit WaKü-Block hat die Backplate grundsätzlich abgesehen von minimalen Matetialunterschieden die selbe Kühlwirkung wie beim Luftgekühltem Modell.

Das gesamte System spielt da eher eine Rolle.  

Nehmen wir mal mein System. Ich habe genau einen Lüfter welcher mit 600rpm Luft in meinen Tower 900 befördert. Und den auch nur weil meine spawas nach dem Gehäuse Wechsel satte 10°C mehr hatten als zuvor. Im Carbide 540 schoben noch 3 Lüfter in der Front durch den Radiator rein und 1er hinten raus.  Im Tower konnte ich endlich alle Lüfter verbannen was mir optisch soviel mehr zu sagt.  Aber nunja dementsprechend stiegen die Temperaturen und das hatte nix mit paranoid zutun. 

Und genau so ist es einfach Fakt das eine Grafikkarte kühler bleibt wenn ich in der Front auf Höhe der Graka einen Lüfter mit 3000rpm drauf blasen lasse als mit 600rpm.

Und wofür baut man sich eine WaKü? Richtig in den meisten Fällen um die vorhandenen Lüfter langsamer drehen zulassen. 

Und nein ich sage nicht das jedes WaKü System nun den Hitzetod stirbt. Würde trotzdem die Temperaturen kritischer sehen als in einem 1600rpm airflow System.

Wie gesagt bezogen auf die RAMs auf der Rückseite.


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Arikus hat es verstanden
> 
> Natürlich reicht in einem normalen System die Backplate. Und ja auch mit WaKü-Block hat die Backplate grundsätzlich abgesehen von minimalen Matetialunterschieden die selbe Kühlwirkung wie beim Luftgekühltem Modell.
> 
> ...


Ich habe eine Wasserkühlung mit einem externen Mo-Ra 420. Im Gehäuse befindet sich nichts mehr das Abwärme erzeugt, dementsprechend habe ich im Gehäuse quasi Raumtemperatur und meine 3 Gehäuse Lüfter im Define 7 erzeugen nur noch ein laues Lüftchen bei knapp 300rpm, aber da die Temperatur im Innenraum so gering ist reicht das völlig aus


----------



## Richu006 (28. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Arikus hat es verstanden
> 
> Natürlich reicht in einem normalen System die Backplate. Und ja auch mit WaKü-Block hat die Backplate grundsätzlich abgesehen von minimalen Matetialunterschieden die selbe Kühlwirkung wie beim Luftgekühltem Modell.
> 
> ...



Stimmt aber nur bei internen Wasserkühlungen. 

Mit nem externen Radi sieht die situation noch mal ganz anders aus.

Auch wenn die Lüfter im Gehäuse dann langsamer drehen bleiben die Ram ubd Spawas etc. Trotzdem Kühler als mit Luftkühlung. Einfach weil sich das Gehäuse im innern überhaupt nicht mehr aufheizt.

Wenns im Gehäuse nur noch 23 grad ist? Bleiben die Ram auch ohne grossen Luftfluss kühler als mit 35 grad im Gehäuse mit viel Airflow.


----------



## deady1000 (28. Januar 2021)

Ja natürlich sind wassergekühlte Systeme eher von niedrigem Airflow betroffen als luftgekühlte Systeme, weil die Betreiber mit niedrigeren Drehzahlen arbeiten. Man darf aber auch nicht die Menge der Lüfter unterschätzen. Bei mir sind es insgesamt 8 Stück im Gehäuse. Aber es ist völlig paranoid zu glauben, dass ne wassergekühlte Karte oder deren Backplate in einem Gehäuse mit niedrigem Airflow wärmer wird als eine luftgekühlte Karte in einem Gehäuse mit höherem Airflow.

Erstmal hat man in der Regel seine Radiatoren sowieso im Push verbaut, sodass immer noch etwas Luft durchs Gehäuse zieht, was meistens allemal ausreichend ist. Zweitens ist in der Regel auch viel mehr Platz im Gehäuse, weil kein riesiger Tower-Kühler im Weg steht und auch die Grafikkarte ist deutlich schmaler. Die Komponenten stehen nicht so gedrungen aneinander und Luft kann ungehindert durchströmen. Drittens heizt sich eine wassergekühlte Grafikkarte selbst unter Last kaum bedeutend auf, bzw die Hitze wird direkt fortgeleitet, sodass auch eine Backplate grundsätzlich viel kühler bleiben sollte als bei luftgekühlten Karten - auch wenn dort mehr Airflow herrschen möge.

Das bisschen Gepuste hinten auf die Rückseite ist ohnehin nicht kriegsentscheidend. Wie hier schon gesagt wurde ist es viel wichtiger, dass das PCB ansich deutlich runtergekühlt wird, da es auch Wärme von den VRAMs aufnehmen und abführen kann. Außerdem fällt ja auch der großteil der Aufheizung des Cores, der SpaWas und des vorderen Speichers weg, wenn man vernünftige Blöcke verwendet.

Zu guter Letzt halten die VRAMs hohe Temperaturen auch einfach aus. Ihr tut alle so, als würden die Karten keine 2 Jahre überleben. Das ist doch Quackes.

Für mich ist die ganze Diskussion etwas für...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (28. Januar 2021)

Ich habe sowohl Mora als auch 360er+280er also ja auch ich kühle mit genügend Fläche und Wasser.

Und im Gehäuse hast du nix mehr was Abwärme erzeugt? Hast du das Mainboard im Schuhkarton neben dem Gehäuse?

Nur ein leeres Gehäuse mit 3 Lüftern drin? Wobei nein selbst die Lüfter müssen außerhalb vom Gehäuse sein denn ein Lüfter produziert ebenfalls Abwärme......

Und solange du nicht alles, auch backplate und fullcoverblock für dein Mainboard in Benutzung hast erzeugst du genauso Wärme wie jeder andere auch.

Aber wie du selber sagst 3 Lüfter mit 300rpm sorgen für Bewegung.  Bei mir ist es halt ein 140er mit 600rpm.


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl Mora als auch 360er+280er also ja auch ich kühle mit genügend Fläche und Wasser.
> 
> Und im Gehäuse hast du nix mehr was Abwärme erzeugt? Hast du das Mainboard im Schuhkarton neben dem Gehäuse?
> 
> ...


Was soll in meinem System Abwärme erzeugen? CPU, GPU und Ram sind unter Wasser und die Abwärme wird damit quasi vollständig aus dem Gehäuse geschafft. Die restlichen paar Watt kriegen die Lüfter bei 300rpm locker aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Richu006 (28. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl Mora als auch 360er+280er also ja auch ich kühle mit genügend Fläche und Wasser.
> 
> Und im Gehäuse hast du nix mehr was Abwärme erzeugt? Hast du das Mainboard im Schuhkarton neben dem Gehäuse?
> 
> ...



Richtig... und deshalb habe ich nen full cover cpu Wasser block und auch die Backplate der gpu aktiv Wasser gekühlt.

Die restliche abwärme von RAM und Mainboard ist absolut vernachlässigbar.
Wie gesagt meine Gehäusetemperatur ist 1-2 grad über Raumptemperatur. Ob dus glaubst oder nicht xD.

Und dies obwohl ich im moment nur 2 Lüfter mit niedriger Drehzahl laufen habe im Gehäuse


----------



## Eyren (28. Januar 2021)

Sage ich doch.

Natürlich schaffen die Lüfter das,wenn möglich wahrscheinlich sogar bei 100rpm.

Aber zwischen "es gibt keine abwärme" und "ich schaffe die Wärme raus" gibt es nun einmal einen Unterschied.

Solange ich für einen minimalen airflow sorge ist doch alles gut. Habe nie etwas anderes behauptet. 

Aber ganz ohne geht es halt eben nicht bzw. sichtbar schlechter als mit.

Ich habe auch nirgendwo behauptet das irgendein Bauteil bei Benutzung einer WaKü sich bis hin zur Kernschmelze aufheizt.

Aber trotzdem habe ich mit mehr Luftbewegung niedrigere Temperaturen auf passiv gekühlten Bauteilen als bei Windstille.

Wollt ihr mir wirklich erzählen eure spawas haben 23°C wenn ihr CB20 laufen lasst und alle Lüfter abschaltet?


€dith sagt:

Mich interessieren keine Lufttemperaturen im Gehäuse.  Mich interessieren die passiv gekühlten Bauteile nur darauf bezieht sich mein geschwurbsel. Langsam glaube ich wir reden an einander vorbei.

Ich gebe euch doch recht das man nicht viel benötigt um die minimale Abwärme in den Griff zubekommen. Je nach Gehäuse und Aufbau 1-3 Lüfter mit minimal Drehzahl.  Hauptsache Bewegung.


----------



## Richu006 (28. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Sage ich doch.
> 
> Natürlich schaffen die Lüfter das,wenn möglich wahrscheinlich sogar bei 100rpm.
> 
> ...


Meine Spawas sind aktiv Wassergekühlt :p

Nee ich weis schon was du sagen willst.

Aber es ist falsch zu denken, das jemand mit Luftkühlung da bessere temperaturen hätte, weil er ja gezwungenermassen mehr Airflow im system hat!

Eine Wasserkühlung (vorallem mit externem Radiator) bringt 95% der abwärme einfach viel viel besser aus dem Gehäuse als die beste Luftkühlung der welt!


----------



## Arikus (28. Januar 2021)

Mit den heutigen überdimensionierten Spawas auf dem Mainboard werden die auch nicht mehr so warm und DDR4 ist ohne hartes OC auch kein nennenswerter Punkt mehr. Die max 15W vom X570 Chipsatz bei mir rechne ich da auch mal nicht mit rein (laut HWInfo auf 65°C).

Trotzdem bleibt da immer noch die sehr warme Backplate und die würde sich über einen Luftstrom freuen.
Ich habe noch einen ungenutzten Temperatursensor am AE6, den werde ich mal mit einem kleinen Tropfen Wärmeleitpaste auf die Backplate setzen und schauen.
Ich denke in so ca 30 Minuten kann ich das machen.


----------



## blautemple (28. Januar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Mich interessieren keine Lufttemperaturen im Gehäuse.  Mich interessieren die passiv gekühlten Bauteile nur darauf bezieht sich mein geschwurbsel. Langsam glaube ich wir reden an einander vorbei.
> 
> Ich gebe euch doch recht das man nicht viel benötigt um die minimale Abwärme in den Griff zubekommen. Je nach Gehäuse und Aufbau 1-3 Lüfter mit minimal Drehzahl.  Hauptsache Bewegung.


Ich glaube auch das wir aneinander vorbeireden. Mir geht es im Prinzip nur darum, das bei einer Wasserkühlung mit externem Radiator und eingebundener CPU und GPU nur noch sehr wenig Komponenten im Gehäuse sind die nennenswerte Abwärme abgeben und sich so aufheizen können. Aber klar etwas Luftstrom braucht man trotzdem, da reicht aber, wie schon gesagt, ein ganz leichter Hauch von nichts


----------



## Blackman2106 (28. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch das wir aneinander vorbeireden. Mir geht es im Prinzip nur darum, das bei einer Wasserkühlung mit externem Radiator und eingebundener CPU und GPU nur noch sehr wenig Komponenten im Gehäuse sind die nennenswerte Abwärme abgeben und sich so aufheizen können. Aber klar etwas Luftstrom braucht man trotzdem, da reicht aber, wie schon gesagt, ein ganz leichter Hauch von nichts


Mein Radi ist auch extern und dazu hab ich auch kein Seitenteil dran und dementsprechend sind auch die Temps der Bauteile sehr niedrig. Mein PC steht unter nem Tisch und da sieht ihn eh kaum einer. Optik ist mir mittlerweile egal, funzen muss er und schön kühl sein


----------



## deady1000 (28. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es bei meiner 3090FE während einer Gamingsession aus.
Schwankt zwischen 80°C und 85°C. Teilweise werden auch Spikes von 90°C-92°C erreicht.  Naja, ist halt so. Mache mich jetzt deshalb nicht verrückt. Die Karte wird daran nicht verrecken. Und was mich betrifft, die wird sowieso bald auf Wasser inkl Hybrid-Backplate umgebaut, sodass das auf schätzungsweise 50-60°C runtergehen wird.

Aber jetzt mal im ernst, macht euch nicht verrückt.
Die Chips halten diese Temps locker aus und das ist noch weit unter der Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das ist eben auch genau das was ich interessant finde... Wieso die 3090 und 3080 er fast die selben Temperaruren haben.
> 
> Vei ner 3080 mit einem schönen Kühler welcher auch die Vrams gut kühlt. Evtl. Sogar mit Wasserblock, müssten doch die Speicher wesentlich kühler bleiben. Als bei einer 3090 mit Wasserblock (ohne aktive Backplate Kühlung).
> 
> Aber das tun sie irgendwie nicht. Die Temperaturen bewegen sich immer im ähnlichen Rahmen


Die Ram Chips heizen sich meist nicht unbedingt deswegen auf weil diese selbst soviel Verlustwärme haben, sondern meist weil diese über leistungsführenden Leiterbahnen sitzen.

Von daher ist das nicht verwunderlich, die Ampere nuckeln gut am PCI Ex., vor allem mit Übertaktung.
Am heißesten werden auch genau diese Chips bei den Karten. Da spielt es eine eher untergeordnetet Rolle wo der Chip sitzt, das ist auch der Grund warum man auf den Amperekarten den Vram recht problemlos rückseitig montieren kann.

Wie @blautemple schon sagt, wenn die Platine aufnahmefähig ist, reduziert das die Temps schon deutlich. Das Gesamtkonstrukt ist dabei entscheidend. Deswegen sind auch gerade die Founders Karten da mit recht hohen Temps unterwegs, sehr kleines, voll gepacktes PCB. Kein Wunder dass keiner der Bordpartner das Design adaptiert. Es ist schwierig umzusetzen, teuer und sehr aufwendig zu kühlen.




deady1000 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal im ernst, macht euch nicht verrückt.
> Die Chips halten diese Temps locker aus und das ist noch weit unter der Schmerzgrenze.


Wie gesagt, bis 95 gilt als unkritisch. Mehr würde ich nicht empfehlen dauerhaft zu betreiben. Bis 100 kann man evtl. noch ein Auge zudrücken, darüber ist dann aber wirklich essig und geht deutlich auf die Lebensdauer.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (28. Januar 2021)

Bin froh, dass man das jetzt messen kann mit HWInfo. Liegt bei mir bis jetzt (PC2077 und Unigine Heaven, alles unter Luft und keine Extrakühler) bei max. 88 Grad. Werde diesen Wert jetzt auf jeden Fall etwas im Auge behalten.


----------



## Arikus (28. Januar 2021)

So, habe jetzt etwas Cyberpunk gezockt, VRAM temp bei 60°C, Backplate bis zu 55°C.

Im Grunde alles im Rahmen.

Furmark würde da noch weiter heizen, aber ich "spiele" ja nicht Furmark, sondern normale Spiele.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (28. Januar 2021)

Arikus schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt etwas Cyberpunk gezockt, VRAM temp bei 60°C, Backplate bis zu 55°C.
> 
> Im Grunde alles im Rahmen.


das nenn ich mal Understatement


----------



## big-maec (29. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal im ernst, macht euch nicht verrückt.
> Die Chips halten diese Temps locker aus und das ist noch weit unter der Schmerzgrenze.


Ist echt gewagt so eine Prognose für die Zukuft abzugeben.  Bis jetzt gibt es dazu noch keinerlei Erfahrungswerte. Deine Glaskugel möchte ich haben.


----------



## Richu006 (29. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Ist echt gewagt so eine Prognose für die Zukuft abzugeben.  Bis jetzt gibt es dazu noch keinerlei Erfahrungswerte. Deine Glaskugel möchte ich haben.


Nee er hat theoretisch schon recht.

Wir wissen gar nicht wie es bei älteren nvidia GPU's aussah. Da diese Daten nie zugägnlich waren.

Und hätte Nvidia oder HWinfo (weis nicht genau wer da "schuld" ist) nicht jetzt diese Daten von den Speicher temperaturen öffentlich zugägnlich gemacht, würde es ja auch keine Sau interessieren.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bis 95 gilt als unkritisch. Mehr würde ich nicht empfehlen dauerhaft zu betreiben. Bis 100 kann man evtl. noch ein Auge zudrücken, darüber ist dann aber wirklich essig und geht deutlich auf die Lebensdauer.


Dürfte ich fragen, woher diese Informationen stammen?


Edit: Micron selbst gibt eine Betriebstemperatur von 0 bis +95°C. Jetzt ist die Frage, wie der ausgelesene Wert von HWiNFO darauf anwendbar ist.


----------



## EddyBaldon (29. Januar 2021)

Betriebstemperatur ist nicht die Sperrschichttemperatur.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Januar 2021)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Betriebstemperatur ist nicht die Sperrschichttemperatur.


Und wie stehen die in Relation?


----------



## EddyBaldon (29. Januar 2021)

Hier der Auszug aus einem Intel Datasheet. Die rein technische Sperrschichttemperatur von Silizium wird allgemein bei 150° berichtet.

Das ist dann immer der Punkt ab dem es "nach Strom riecht".


----------



## big-maec (29. Januar 2021)

Bei Micron ist aber die OP.-Temp 0C-95°C angegeben.


----------



## EddyBaldon (29. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> ...die OP.-Temp


Das ist die Betriebstemperatur ( Package inside )


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dürfte ich fragen, woher diese Informationen stammen?
> 
> 
> Edit: Micron selbst gibt eine Betriebstemperatur von 0 bis +95°C. Jetzt ist die Frage, wie der ausgelesene Wert von HWiNFO darauf anwendbar ist.











						GDDR6 Speichertemperaturen verständlich erklärt und nachgemessen - macht AMD alles richtig? | Grundlagen | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
					

Die ganzen Irrungen und (Ver)wirrungen um den urplötzlich aufgetauchten Wert der Speichertemperaturen bei AMDs aktuellen Grafikkarten führen bei vielen Anwendern verständlicherweise zur Verunsicherung.




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Januar 2021)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Hier der Auszug aus einem Intel Datasheet. Die rein technische Sperrschichttemperatur von Silizium wird allgemein bei 150° berichtet.


130°C steht in deinem Screenshot. Das ist zwar interessant, aber möglicherweise zu ungenau, wenn es um GDDR6X im Speziellen geht.



Gurdi schrieb:


> GDDR6 Speichertemperaturen verständlich erklärt und nachgemessen - macht AMD alles richtig? | Grundlagen | Seite 2 | igor´sLAB
> 
> 
> Die ganzen Irrungen und (Ver)wirrungen um den urplötzlich aufgetauchten Wert der Speichertemperaturen bei AMDs aktuellen Grafikkarten führen bei vielen Anwendern verständlicherweise zur Verunsicherung.
> ...


Danke für den Link. Aber auch Igor schrieb, er weiß nicht genau wie der Wert verwendet wird.

Worauf bezieht sich der Wert den Micron angibt?


----------



## deady1000 (29. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Ist echt gewagt so eine Prognose für die Zukuft abzugeben.  Bis jetzt gibt es dazu noch keinerlei Erfahrungswerte. Deine Glaskugel möchte ich haben.


Guck dir mal die ASUS TUF 5700XT an. Die hat soweit ich weiß überhaupt keine Kühlung des VRAMs und da läuft der bei 110°C ins Throttling. Und da scheint ASUS ja sehr zuversichtlich zu sein, dass die Karten die Gewährleistungsfrist überleben. Dagegen sind 80-92°C bei der 3090FE doch ein Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Blackman2106 (29. Januar 2021)

Zum Glück hab ich 4 Jahre Garantie auf meine Karte 
Obwohl ich nicht glaube, das ich sie länger als 1-2 Jahre nutzen werde....


----------



## Richu006 (29. Januar 2021)

Ich denke viele Unterschätzen diese Speicher enorm...

Wir reden hier von "Gaming" Grafikkarten. Die wenigsten werden 24/7 365Tage im Jahr mit Volllast durch zocken.

Viel mehr werden die GPU's im Schnitt vielleicht 2-3h ausgelastet pro Tag.

Im Gegenzug gibt es Krypto Miner. Da laufen die Karten 24/7 unter Volllast durch.

Wenn also die Karten der Miner schon 1-2 Jahr alt werden. Dann dürften die Karten im normalen Gaming Bereich locker 10 jährig werden ohne Probleme. Auch mi 95 grad Junction Speicher temperatur während dem gaming!

Und da einige miner seit 4 Monaten mit ihren 3080 er durch minern, ohne das ihre Speicher durch gebrannt sind, bin ich guter Dinge das die Karten ohne Probleme 3-4 jährig werden dürften.

Klar Ausnahmen und defekte gpu's gibts immer, aber die grosse Masse dürfte das nicht betreffen.


----------



## deady1000 (29. Januar 2021)

Jau, an die Miner habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Klar, die geben ihrem Speicher 24/7 richtig was zu knabbern und in diesen Rigs stecken die oft dicht an dicht und da dürfte sich so eine Backplate auch ordentlich aufheizen. Gutes Argument. Damit sollte sich die Diskussion jetzt eigentlich erledigt haben.


----------



## big-maec (29. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug gibt es Krypto Miner. Da laufen die Karten 24/7 unter Volllast durch.


Die Karten laufen da nicht unter Vollast und am Powerlimit. Bei Berechnung ist die Auslastung niedriger. Meine kommt da gerade mal auf 75% Power. Im Gegenzug läuft die dann aber bei maximalen Takt.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2021)

Miner betreiben Ihre Karten in der Regel stark undervoltet, zudem ist eine konstante Belastung eigentlich gut für eine Komponente. Dem Speicher tut aufheizen/abkühlen mehr weh. Hinzu kommt das Mining Rigs offen stehen und die Lautstärke absolut wurscht ist. Da wird die Kühlung der Karte einfach aufgeballert.

@Birdy84 Man muss eben ein wenig adaptieren können.








						Simpler Pad-Mod für die GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition senkt die GDDR6X-Temperatur um satte 8 Grad | igor´sLAB
					

Ich hatte es ja unlängst bereits im Artikel "GDDR6X am Limit? Über 100 Grad bei der GeForce RTX 3080 FE im Chip gemessen!" thematisiert, dass das heißeste Modul dieser Grafikkarte im Gaming-Loop um…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Zitat:


> Dass, die Speichertemperaturen zu Stabilitätsproblemen führen, wurde mir bereits aus Miner-Kreisen bestätigt und auch der Umstand, dass man die Karten komplett auf Wasserkühlung umbaut, weil es vor allem die Bereiche neben der GPU sind, die problematisch werden können und nicht die GPU selbst.


----------



## Richu006 (29. Januar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Die Karten laufen da nicht unter Vollast und am Powerlimit. Bei Berechnung ist die Auslastung niedriger. Meine kommt da gerade mal auf 75% Power.


Schau dir mal die Speicher temperaturen an während dem mining.

Mining ist wie Prime 95 für die Speicher. Auch wenn die gpu selbst vielleich nicht 100% Power ausfährt. Werden die Speicher da wärmer als in jedem Gaming Szenario. 
Und das vorallem 24/7.

Und die Karten laufen da bei einigen sehr wohl unter Volllast. Ist immer auch Einstellungssache.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich denke viele Unterschätzen diese Speicher enorm...
> 
> Wir reden hier von "Gaming" Grafikkarten. Die wenigsten werden 24/7 365Tage im Jahr mit Volllast durch zocken.


Auf der anderen Seite wissen wir, dass Nvidia OC über den AB nicht als Ausschluss der Garantiebetrachtet, aber gleichzeitig mit einem der letzten Treiber das Übertakten des Speichers einzuschränken scheint. Außerdem betreibt Nvidia die Module nur unterhalb Microns Spec. Das kann zwar auch Gründe abseits der Temperatur haben, aber im Summe ergibt sich doch ein gewisses Bild.



Gurdi schrieb:


> @Birdy84 Man muss eben ein wenig adaptieren können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn sich der Speicher schon mutmaßlich nahe der Maximaltemperatur bewegt, sollte man genau prüfen, was die gemessenen Werte bedeuten. Und auch in dem Artikel kann Igors nicht konkret feststellen, wie kritisch die gemessenen Temperaturen sind. Und wir wissen auch nicht genau (oder?), ob Igors Messwerte mit denen von HWiNFO identisch sind.


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

Hat hier wer eine gigqabyte 3080 und kann mir eine leise lüfterkurve zeigen? das Teil ist viel zu aggressiv. und wenn ich was umstellen will geht das mega schief. bzw der lüfter geht zick zack von 0 auf 800rpm durchgehend.


----------



## KaterTom (29. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> bin ich guter Dinge das die Karten ohne Probleme 3-4 jährig werden dürften.


Das beruhigt mich kein bisschen. Ich möchte die Karte nach diesen 4 Jahren auch noch guten Gewissens verkaufen können.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite wissen wir, dass Nvidia OC über den AB nicht als Ausschluss der Garantiebetrachtet, aber gleichzeitig mit einem der letzten Treiber das Übertakten des Speichers einzuschränken scheint. Außerdem betreibt Nvidia die Module nur unterhalb Microns Spec. Das kann zwar auch Gründe abseits der Temperatur haben, aber im Summe ergibt sich doch ein gewisses Bild.
> 
> Wenn sich der Speicher schon mutmaßlich nahe der Maximaltemperatur bewegt, sollte man genau prüfen, was die gemessenen Werte bedeuten. Und auch in dem Artikel kann Igors nicht konkret feststellen, wie kritisch die gemessenen Temperaturen sind. Und wir wissen auch nicht genau (oder?), ob Igors Messwerte mit denen von HWiNFO identisch sind.


Da wirst du nichts genaues bekommen, bis vor kurzem konnte man es nichtmal auslesen.
Es geht ja auch nicht um 2-3Grad hier, wichtig ist eben das man darauf achtet den Speicher nicht über die genannten Grenzen dauerhaft zu betreiben wenn man ein Interesse an einem langen Leben der Karte hat. Wie genau sich das alles auf Dauer auswirkt, kann niemand seriös beantworten und hängt auch nicht nur vom Soeicher selbst ab, sondern auch von der Verabeitungsqualität der Platinenhersteller.


----------



## Richu006 (29. Januar 2021)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich kein bisschen. Ich möchte die Karte nach diesen 4 Jahren auch noch guten Gewissens verkaufen können.


Na das kann man heute bei keinem Gerät mehr. Sobald die Garantie abfelaufen ist, gibt es keine Garantie für den Käufer bei Privatkauf.

Das muss sich der Käufer aber bewusst sein. Und ist nicht dein Problem.

Ich habe auch schon ein iphone nach 2 Jahren verkauft. 3 Wochen später rief mich der Käufer an, es wäre defekt.

Nun ja bei mir hat das Gerät immer funktioniert. Bei ihm ja auch noch 3 Wochen.
Evtl lies er es auch fallen. Oder was weis ich? 
Das kann immer passieren. Nicht nur bei einer GPU. 

Deshalb würde ich sowas auch nie gebraucht kaufen.

Aber muss ja jeder selbst Wissen. Privatkauf ist immer ein bisschen Risiko


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Januar 2021)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080(Ti) 20GB allegedly tested - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 (Ti) 20GB A Chinese content creator “Big hardware player” has allegedly got access to an engineering sample of the GeForce RTX 3080 with 20GB. According to the screenshot that has been posted by the leaker, the graphics card was manufactured by Colorful, the subsystem ID...




					videocardz.com


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

Ist doch nur eine 3080 mit 20gb für was braucht es da benches


----------



## OmasHighendPC (29. Januar 2021)

Die Haupt-Message für mich in dieser ganzen Diskussion um die VRAM-Temperaturen ist, die Lüfter der Grafikkarte unter Last flott drehen zu lassen, auch wenn der Chip nur 60 Grad hat. Sprich: 'Quiet-Bios ade!' Bei mir sind das jetzt ca. 1700 bis 2000 rpm. Darüber hinaus mache ich mir keine Gedanken was die Langlebigkeit betrifft, sondern geniesse einfach die unglaubliche Performance meiner Ampere.


----------



## pietcux (29. Januar 2021)

Meine RTX3080 TUF OC hatte gestern bei The Division 2 in einer 3 Stunden Session ein Average vo 89° und ein Max von 102°. UV auf 0,825Volt framecap auf 70fps. Cpu 72° GPU 65°.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (29. Januar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Und wir wissen auch nicht genau (oder?), ob Igors Messwerte mit denen von HWiNFO identisch sind.


Das wiederum hatte ich ja geschrieben. Sie sind es. Sie müssen es ja auch sein


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Januar 2021)

FormatC schrieb:


> Das wiederum hatte ich ja geschrieben. Sie sind es. Sie müssen es ja auch sein


Der Chiefmaster himself!
In deinem Artikel habe ich keine Erwähnung von HWiNFO gefunden, was mich auch wundern würde, da dein Artikel vor der Einführung dieses Features entstand. Danke für die Bestätigung.
Also noch mal zusammengefasst: HWiNFO zeigt ein Temperatur, bei der wir (inkl. Igor) davon ausgehen, dass ein dauerhafter Betrieb unter 110°C in Ordnung ist. Richtig?
Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand erklären kann, wie das mit den 95°C von Micron zusammenhängt, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Meine RTX3080 TUF OC hatte gestern bei The Division 2 in einer 3 Stunden Session ein Average vo 89° und ein Max von 102°. UV auf 0,825Volt framecap auf 70fps. Cpu 72° GPU 65°.


Performance oder Silent BIOS?
Heute Abend steht bei mir das selbe Spiel an. Werde mal messen was der RAM der 90er TUF OC da so macht.
102° finde ich schon ziemlich heftig...


----------



## deady1000 (29. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Meine RTX3080 TUF OC hatte gestern bei The Division 2 in einer 3 Stunden Session ein Average vo 89° und ein Max von 102°. UV auf 0,825Volt framecap auf 70fps. Cpu 72° GPU 65°.


Na also, es betrifft auch die guten Customs.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die Chiefmaster himself!


Die? Stirb?


----------



## gloriav (29. Januar 2021)

Wo kann man den gpus gut verkaufen außer auf Ebay/kl da sind mir echt zu viele bunte vögel unterwegs. Der erste wollte gleich nach London . Kein bock auf sowas.


----------



## Anthropos (29. Januar 2021)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Werde mal messen was der RAM der 90er TUF OC da so macht.


Perfekt. Da schließe ich mich an. Habe die Karte auch, allerdings mit dem ALC-Block unter Wasser. Da können wir mal vergleichen!


----------



## deady1000 (29. Januar 2021)

FormatC schrieb:


> Das wiederum hatte ich ja geschrieben. Sie sind es. Sie müssen es ja auch sein


Igor, wir bitten nochmal um ein kurzes Video bezüglich der neuen HwInfo-Auslesung. Panik angebracht oder übertrieben? Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Expertise!


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Die? Stirb?


Uups. So war das nicht gemeint.

Edit:





deady1000 schrieb:


> Igor, wir bitten nochmal um ein kurzes Video bezüglich der neuen HwInfo-Auslesung. Panik angebracht oder übertrieben? Vielen Dank schon mal für deine Expertise!


Da braucht es eigentlich kein Video zu, nur eine kurze Erklärung, wie man die Werte einordnen kann.
1. Angabe Micron: +95°C maximale Betriebstemperatur
2. Sensorwerte: 92-104°C laut HWiNFO bzw. dem nicht öffentlichen Nvidia Toolkit
3. Igors maximal 110°C "Bauchgefühlwert" auf Basis von Aussagen von Boardpartnern, denen aber auch angaben vom Hersteller fehlen (laut Igor).


----------



## pietcux (29. Januar 2021)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Performance oder Silent BIOS?
> Heute Abend steht bei mir das selbe Spiel an. Werde mal messen was der RAM der 90er TUF OC da so macht.
> 102° finde ich schon ziemlich heftig...


Es läuft das Quiet Mode Bios, Frage womit liest man das Log File am besten aus? Ich hab auch mit etwas weniger gerechnet.


----------



## KaterTom (29. Januar 2021)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Die Haupt-Message für mich in dieser ganzen Diskussion um die VRAM-Temperaturen ist, die Lüfter der Grafikkarte unter Last flott drehen zu lassen, auch wenn der Chip nur 60 Grad hat


Ja eben, ist ja auch eine Möglichkeit. Werde ich heute Nachmittag mal probieren, muss jetzt erstmal weg.


----------



## deady1000 (29. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Es läuft das Quiet Mode Bios, Frage womit liest man das Log File am besten aus? Ich hab auch mit etwas weniger gerechnet.


Bei HwInfo? Mit Excel geht das gut. Du müsstest in HwInfo nur die Trennzeichen anpassen, damit Excel das korrekt in Spalten trennt . Alternativ kannst du das auch noch nachträglich konvertieren mit Notepad++ (kann evtl lange dauern je nach Log-Größe) oder mit einem Pythonskript (sehr schnell). Komma zu Semikolon, dann müsste es in Excel richtig dargestellt werden.



Spoiler





```
file = "DEINE_DATEI.CSV"
file2 = str("Excel_") + str(file)

with open(file) as f:
    contents = f.read()
    contents1 = contents.replace(',',';')
    f.close()

with open(file2, 'w') as f:
    f.write(contents1)
    f.close()
```




Sieht dann so aus (vorher/nachher):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann manchmal passieren, dass der dir hier und da statt einem Wert ein Datum ausgibt. Das kann man dann fixen, indem man noch Punkt zu Komma konvertiert. Wäre dann:



Spoiler





```
file = "DEINE_DATEI.CSV"
file2 = str("Excel_") + str(file)

with open(file) as f:
    contents = f.read()
    contents1 = contents.replace(',',';')
    contents2 = contents1.replace('.', ',')
    f.close()

with open(file2, 'w') as f:
    f.write(contents2)
    f.close()
```







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Es läuft das Quiet Mode Bios, Frage womit liest man das Log File am besten aus? Ich hab auch mit etwas weniger gerechnet.


Danke für die Info. Ich betreibe meine Karte immer im Performance-Modus. Die Lautstärke stört mich nicht, da ich beim zocken immer ein Headset auf habe.
Die GPU selbst habe ich dabei bisher noch nie über 65° bekommen und war da auch sehr froh drüber... 

Bin dann nachher ja mal gespannt. Vermutlich machen wir uns aber wieder mal umsonst verrückt.


----------



## Richu006 (29. Januar 2021)

Finde ich irgendwie gerade inrteressant. 
Gurdi und ich haben bereits am 20. Dezember einmal drüber diskutiert, wieso nvidia wohl diese Temperaturen nicht rausgeben möchte?

Ich habe mich damals gefragt, Wieso Nvidia eigentlich nie VRAM temperaturen preis gibt?



Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Kühler drehen auf wenn der Speicher zu heiß wird,die Telemetrie verwendet diesen Wert als auch.Zock mal was geschmeidiges in 5k wo hoher Speichertransfer stattfindet,da rastet dann so manches Modell aus.
> 
> Die NV Gpu´s haben auch eine Art HotSpot wie AMD,diesen verwendet aber ebenfalls nur die Telemetrie,ein Zugriff von Außen ist nicht möglich.
> 
> Man lässt diese beiden Werte nicht auslesen weil Sie nicht schön aussehen,keiner freut sich wenn sein Speicher bei 100 Grad brutzelt oder dieGPU eine TJ von 95Grad hat. Es glaubt doch keiner hier ernsthaft das die GPU bei 400Watt gerade mal 65 Grad erreicht im Die....



Und ja Gurdi du hattest ja soo recht xD.

Nun geben sie die Daten Preis. Und alle wundern sich über die hohen Temperaturen, genau so wie du es gesagt hast


----------



## deady1000 (29. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Und ja Gurdi du hattest ja soo recht xD.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Man lässt diese beiden Werte nicht auslesen weil Sie nicht schön aussehen,keiner freut sich wenn sein Speicher bei 100 Grad brutzelt oder dieGPU eine TJ von 95Grad hat. Es glaubt doch keiner hier ernsthaft das die GPU bei 400Watt gerade mal 65 Grad erreicht im Die....


So sieht es aus!  Macht euch nicht bekloppt Leute.
Hätten wir die Auslesetools nicht, dann würde keiner etwas merken.
(Außer den Leuten, wo es halt die TJunction erreicht und es spürbar drosselt.)


----------



## Arikus (29. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Bei HwInfo? Mit Excel geht das gut. Du müsstest in HwInfo nur die Trennzeichen anpassen, damit Excel das korrekt in Spalten trennt . Alternativ kannst du das auch noch nachträglich konvertieren mit Notepad++ (kann evtl lange dauern je nach Log-Größe) oder mit einem Pythonskript (sehr schnell). Komma zu Semikolon, dann müsste es in Excel richtig dargestellt werden.


Oder man ändert einfach in Excel beim Einlesen das Trennzeichen auf ","
Dann kann man die Datei direkt in Excel einlesen.


----------



## Birdy84 (29. Januar 2021)

Genau, deswegen versuch ich mit meinen Fragen Kontext für diese Werte finden.


----------



## deady1000 (29. Januar 2021)

Arikus schrieb:


> Oder man ändert einfach in Excel beim Einlesen das Trennzeichen auf ","
> Dann kann man die Datei direkt in Excel einlesen.


Mein letzter Stand war, dass genau das eben nicht geht und man dafür die Systemsprache auf Englisch stellen müsste, weil die Einstellung, die du beschreibst fehlt und das ist fast umständlicher als die Datei zu bearbeiten.

Also ich habe mir schon was dabei gedacht. 









						Kurztipp: Trennzeichengetrennte CSV Datei mit Komma statt mit Semikolon - So arbeiten wir morgen.
					

wir zeigen Ihnen, wie Sie eine Trennzeichengetrennte CSV Datei mit Komma statt mit Semikolon anlegen.




					so-arbeiten-wir-morgen.de
				












						Trennzeichen ändern beim Erstellen einer CSV-Datei
					

Hallo, ich möchte aus einer Excel-Tabelle eine CSV-Datei erstellen, um diese dann in ein anderes Programm zu importieren. Mein Problem: Wenn ich im Excel anwähle "speichern unter" und dann eine der



					answers.microsoft.com


----------



## EddyBaldon (29. Januar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand erklären kann, wie das mit den 95°C von Micron zusammenhängt, bin ich zufrieden.


Da dort die 95° als Tc ohne weitere Erklärung angegeben sind, wird das eher schwierig. Normaler Weise wird zwischen Ta ( Ambient Temp. ) und Tc ( Case Temp. ) unterschieden. So interpretiert dürfte es im Gehäuse also nicht wärmer als 95° werden.

Das erspart uns ne Menge Lüfter... 

Oder die Angabe ist in Fahrenheit ( 35° C ) , dann brauchen wir mehr Lüfter.  

Im Ernst: Mit Case ist nicht das PC Gehäuse gemeint, sondern das Chip-Package.


----------



## pietcux (29. Januar 2021)

Ich schau mir das mal an. Auf meinem Arbeitslaptop importiere ich andauernd .csv files nach Excel mit der standard import Funktion. Dann sollte das hier auch gehen.


----------



## SFT-GSG (29. Januar 2021)

Also mit Standardsettings kommt meine Karte in Port royal auf 100C° Vram. Jetzt frage ich mich, welche Pads igor @FormatC da genau draufgeklatscht hat. Ultrasoft-Pads 3mm....aber ich finde die nirgends, jedenfalls nicht als 3mm version.

Müsste ich die auf meiner 3090 nur hinten auf der Backplate verbauen oder auch vorne, das hab ich nicht so ganz gerafft und steh ein wenig auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## pietcux (29. Januar 2021)

Und e voila, klappt wunderbar. Wall of data!
Nach 1:47 Stunden hatte ich demnach 102° bei 74° GPU Temp. Die Lüfter der GPU waren auf 1749/1745 rpm.  GPU Memory Clock 2375,5


----------



## deady1000 (29. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Und e voila, klappt wunderbar. Wall of data!
> Nach 1:47 Stunden hatte ich demnach 102° bei 74° GPU Temp. Die Lüfter der GPU waren auf 1749/1745 rpm.  GPU Memory Clock 2375,5


Wie haste das jetzt gemacht? Ging es ohne Bearbeitung der Datei bzw Umstellen der Systemsprache? Nur aus Eigeninteresse.


SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich, welche Pads igor @FormatC da genau draufgeklatscht hat. Ultrasoft-Pads 3mm....aber ich finde die nirgends, jedenfalls nicht als 3mm version.


Ich glaube er hat erwähnt, dass das irgendwelche sehr dicken und nachgiebigen Industrie-Pads sind, die zwar etwas schlechter leiten, aber dafür deutlich besser anliegen und sich anpassen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Es läuft das Quiet Mode Bios, Frage womit liest man das Log File am besten aus? Ich hab auch mit etwas weniger gerechnet.


Die TUF hat genrell ein gutes Modell um den Speicher zu kühlen, zudem entlastet der separate Frame die GPU Temperatur. Dieser separate Frame, ist aber wie damals die Kühlung via Baseplate darauf angewiesen dass ein gewisser "Mindestdurchsatz" vom Lüfter erreicht wird.


deady1000 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus!  Macht euch nicht bekloppt Leute.
> Hätten wir die Auslesetools nicht, dann würde keiner etwas merken.
> (Außer den Leuten, wo es halt die TJunction erreicht und es spürbar drosselt.)


Außerhalb von Stock Karten, baut ja auch mancher seine Karte um und würde gerne sein Mounting testen ehe er "Blind" seine Karte röstet. Allein dafür sind solche Werte schon essenziell, auch ermöglichst dies einen bessere Vergleich der Partnermodelle. Verrückt machen sollte sich keiner, aber es schader auch nicht Dinge langfristig auf der Rechnung zu haben.


SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Also mit Standardsettings kommt meine Karte in Port royal auf 100C° Vram. Jetzt frage ich mich, welche Pads igor @FormatC da genau draufgeklatscht hat. Ultrasoft-Pads 3mm....aber ich finde die nirgends, jedenfalls nicht als 3mm version.
> 
> Müsste ich die auf meiner 3090 nur hinten auf der Backplate verbauen oder auch vorne, das hab ich nicht so ganz gerafft und steh ein wenig auf dem Schlauch.


Auf einer 90er hast du bereits Pads auf beiden Seiten. Da wirst du nicht viel dran machen können, die BP ist eh schon übersättigt also bringen mehr Pads da auch nichts. Anders sieht es aus auf der 3080 Founders.

Spiele wie Divison, die UE Engine in hoher Auflösung oder generell sehr Geometrielastige Szenarien sind ideal um die Speichertemperatur zu testen. Wichtiger als Belegung, ist der Speichertransfer. Das heizt auf.


----------



## pietcux (29. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wie haste das jetzt gemacht? Ging es ohne Bearbeitung der Datei bzw Umstellen der Systemsprache? Nur aus Eigeninteresse.


Auf dem Firmelaptop ist Office 365 die Kiste läuft auf US-English da US Konzern Kompatibilität grade bei Excel Datum und dergl. Das HWINFO.CSV wurde gleich mit einem Excel Symbol angezeigt. Draufgeclickt und offen war das Ganze.


----------



## Arikus (29. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Stand war, dass genau das eben nicht geht und man dafür die Systemsprache auf Englisch stellen müsste, weil die Einstellung, die du beschreibst fehlt und das ist fast umständlicher als die Datei zu bearbeiten.
> 
> Also ich habe mir schon was dabei gedacht.


Ich hau mir bei der arbeit öfter Logfiles in Excel zum automatischen Auswerten, die meisten sind auch einfach mit Komma getrennt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So funzt das immer bei mir.
Damit die Zahlen mit . als Dezimaltrennzeichen auch als solche erkannt werden, kann man unter "Datei -> Erweitert" Trennzeichen vom Betriebsystem übernehmen den Haken raus und dann einfach darunter Komma und Punkt tauschen.
Damit tauscht Excel auch gleich bei der Eingabe über den Num Block das Komma zum Punkt und man kann weiterhin bequem Zahlen über den Num Block eingeben.

Wobei die Einstellung bei mir Standard ist, da ich eh alles in Englisch machen muss.


----------



## pietcux (29. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dieser separate Frame, ist aber wie damals die Kühlung via Baseplate darauf angewiesen dass ein gewisser "Mindestdurchsatz" vom Lüfter erreicht wird.


Also wäre es besser das Performace Bios zu verwenden? Oder eine eigene Kurve welche mehr so auf 2200 rpm geht unter Last? Wäre doch super, wenn man die Lüfter gegen den RAM junction Wert regeln lassen könnte.


----------



## deady1000 (29. Januar 2021)

@Arikus @pietcux So hat jeder seine Methode.


----------



## pietcux (29. Januar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @Arikus @pietcux So hat jeder seine Methode.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.csv hat bei mir Excel als Standard zugewiesen.


----------



## SFT-GSG (29. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf einer 90er hast du bereits Pads auf beiden Seiten. Da wirst du nicht viel dran machen können, die BP ist eh schon übersättigt also bringen mehr Pads da auch nichts. Anders sieht es aus auf der 3080 Founders.


Naja, dann brauch ich die Karte erstmal nicht auseinander bauen. Schade das man den Speicher nicht undervolten kann. Das Design von dem Backstein gefällt mir ganz gut, darum will ich da eigentlich kein Wasser drauf setzen. Also bleibt nur Lüfteraufdrehen?


----------



## OmasHighendPC (29. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Also wäre es besser das Performace Bios zu verwenden? Oder eine eigene Kurve welche mehr so auf 2200 rpm geht unter Last? Wäre doch super, wenn man die Lüfter gegen den RAM junction Wert regeln lassen könnte.


Genau. Ich habe bisher eine manuelle Lüfterkurve benutzt (mit Performance Bios), mit maximal ca. 1700 rpm. Die vergesse ich jetzt und lasse die Karte selber die Lüfter regeln. So drehen sie je nach Setting bis zu 2200 rpm. Bei der TUF ist das für mich immer noch angenehm. So richtiges 'Silent Gaming' werde ich mit dieser Karte NIE mehr machen.

Die VRAM Übertaktung habe ich wieder eingestellt (+500 im AB). Weil die Temp bei mir bis jetzt nie über 90 Grad gegangen ist und der RAM Takt hier scheinbar keinen grossen Einfluss auf diese Temperatur hat. Aber evt. werde ich diese RAM Übertaktung auch bald definitiv rausnehmen.
Nachtrag: Bei mir machen die +500 VRAM-Takt ca. 2 Grad mehr bei der VRAM Temperatur. Wenn es die Temperatur ist, die den Chip killt, und nicht der Takt, dann wäre das also kein Problem (ausser man ist schon an der Grenze zur Kernschmelze ...).


----------



## deady1000 (29. Januar 2021)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Naja, dann brauch ich die Karte erstmal nicht auseinander bauen. Schade das man den Speicher nicht undervolten kann. Das Design von dem Backstein gefällt mir ganz gut, darum will ich da eigentlich kein Wasser drauf setzen. Also bleibt nur Lüfteraufdrehen?


Erstmal sollten die Lüfter in PortRoyale sowieso etwas höherdrehen. Manuelles Hochballern würde wahrscheinlich jetzt auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel bringen. Mach dir deine Karte jetzt nicht madig. Die Temperaturen sind doch noch okay. Habe PortRoyale selbst noch nicht getestet, aber das höchste was ich gesehen habe waren 92°C unter Last. Behalte es einfach ein wenig im Auge und wenn du siehst es geht über 95°C, dann kannste halt mehr Lüfter reinmachen, aber normal sollte die Karte da auch von selbst drauf reagieren. Sie wird sich schon nicht selbst grillen, ohne die Lüfter voll auszureizen. So dämlich wird Nvidia die Karten nicht eingestellt haben.

Nvidia hat den Wert aus gutem Grund versteckt. Jetzt machen sich alle Sorgen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (29. Januar 2021)

ich verlinke mich nicht selbst, hatte aber ja eine News genau zu diesem Thema mit HWInfo, wo ich diese Temperaturen verglichen habe. NVAPI ist NVAPI. Oops


----------



## sunburst1988 (29. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 2h The Division 2 in DualQHD im Performance-BIOS bekomm ich diese Temps.
Damit kann ich echt leben 

Scheinbar sollte man die Karten aber dann doch etwas aggressiver kühlen...


----------



## pietcux (29. Januar 2021)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welches Gehäuse hast du und wie kühlst du?


----------



## Anthropos (30. Januar 2021)

Habe die letzten Stunden mal mit meiner Asus TUF 3090 ein paar Temperatur-Tests gemacht.

Karte ist unter Wasser auf einem ALC-Block und wird zusammen mit der CPU (i9-9900K, 5Ghz @1,29V) in einem internen Custom-Loop gekühlt. (360er, 280er & 420er) Case ist das Be Quiet Dark Base 900Pro Rev. 2. Front und Top sind für besseren Airflow gemodded.

Ich habe mit zwei Pumpen/Lüfter-Profilen getestet.
"Performance-Profil": Pumpe und Lüfter sind durchgehend auf Anschlag. (Auch um einen stärkeren Airflow an die Backplate zu bekommen.)
"Quiet-Profil": Mein 24/7-Profil, welches ich normalerweise verwende, wenn ich die Karte undervolte. (So leise wie möglich mit Wassertemperatur von max. 40 °C.) 
[Kann natürlich nicht mit einem MORA-Loop konkurrieren!]


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ferner wurde mit drei GPU-Profilen getestet:
UV-Profil: 1.800 Mhz @813mV; +250 Memory
Stock-Profil: selbsterklärend
OC-Profil: +150 Clock / +500 Memory

Nachfolgend die Ergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunburst1988 (30. Januar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse hast du und wie kühlst du?


Ein be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 mit voller Lüfterbestückung durch 140er Silent Wings 3.

Also rein gehen: 3x vorne, 1x unten
Raus gehen 3x oben, 1x hinten

DIe Raumtemperatur wird um die 20° gelegen haben. Habe ich jetzt aber nicht gemessen.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2021)

Wie gesagt, Panik ist nicht angebracht. Aber manche Designs erzeugen Temps 100+ das sollte man nicht ignorieren.Ab 105 gehen die Karten selbstständig in den Ausratsmodus.


----------



## EddyBaldon (30. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ...Ausratsmodus.


Soso...


----------



## deady1000 (30. Januar 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Habe die letzten Stunden mal mit meiner Asus TUF 3090 ein paar Temperatur-Tests gemacht.


Autsch trotz WaKü 90-100°C auf dem Speicher? Aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue... Wie kommst du auf so hohe Wassertemperaturen mit den drei fetten Radiatoren?

Kauf dir doch mal ne vernünftige Pumpe. Deine aktuelle scheint ja gar nicht klarzukommen. Aktuell hast du nur unter Performance einigermaßen ne Chance und man sieht ja einen krassen Unterschied zwischen beiden Profilen. Du brauchst mehr Durchflussel mMn. Ich empfehle eine Aquastream mit Aqua-Inlet. Damit wärst du zumindest bezüglich des Durchflusses auf der sicheren Seite und trotzdem silent. Und mach mal lieber die Fronttür auf, das wirkt bei dem Case Wunder.

PS: Und mach das Speicher-OC weg. Bringt nix und ist bei den Temps auch nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## EddyBaldon (30. Januar 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Habe die letzten Stunden mal mit meiner Asus TUF 3090 ein paar Temperatur-Tests gemacht.


Unter Wasser? GPU 55°? Tj über 100°? Und das das bei nur 350 Watt? Da stimmt die Wärmeableitung von den Chips so was von gar nicht. Ich habe mit dem Suprim Bios bei 450 Watt ! unter Luft die GPU bei 66° und Tj bei 80°. 






						NVIDIA Ampere Laberthread
					

Mit 600 Watt sollte es gehen💩




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				






deady1000 schrieb:


> PS: Und mach das Speicher-OC weg. Bringt nix und ist bei den Temps auch nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen.


Ja, helfen tut VRAM OC den Framerates zunächst mal nicht. Allerdings meine ich feststellen zu können, dass bei harte ingame Drops irgendwie besser abgefedert werden. Und da sich bei mir mit +600 die Tj nicht ändert lasse ich das leichte VRAM OC bestehen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. Januar 2021)

Für alle Bauchgefühl-Fehlinterpreter:
Ich muss manche Dinge auch mal umschreiben, alles kann man nicht exakt wiedergeben, was eigentlich nicht wiedergegeben werden sollte. Ab 105 °C kommt es zu ersten Fehlern (warum wohl hat NV meinen Pad Mod in die MP übernommen?), ab 110 °C throttelt der Bock (Mining) extrem , ab 115 °C ist der Ofen aus. Deutlich genug?


----------



## pietcux (30. Januar 2021)

Ich sag mal, wenn ich im Winter schon 102° C erreiche, was soll erst im Hochsommer bei 15°  plus an Innenraum Temperatur passieren. Daher zieht mein Mini ITX System heute noch vom LianLi TU150 in ein altes 74L LianLi PC-V1000L um. Das sollte die Lage komplett entschärfen und auch dauerhaft leiser zu betreiben sein. Wie gut, dass ich zu faul war den alten Tower zu verkaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EddyBaldon (30. Januar 2021)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ab 105 °C kommt es zu ersten Fehlern (warum wohl hat NV meinen Pad Mod in die MP übernommen?), ab 110 °C throttelt der Bock (Mining) extrem , ab 115 °C ist der Ofen aus.


105° Tc oder Tj und wo nachzulesen?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (30. Januar 2021)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> 105° Tc oder Tj und wo nachzulesen?


Der GDDR6X ist Tjunction, das hat mit der GPU nichts zu tun. Zurückgegeben wird der höchte Wert durch die NVAPI, also in den meisten Fällen das Modul über den Tracks zwischen NVDD und GPU.

Ich verlinke meine Artikel generell nicht in Fremdforen, das gehört sich nicht. Meine Homepage kann man recht einfach finden. Da stehts bei den News


----------



## openSUSE (30. Januar 2021)

FormatC schrieb:


> Für alle Bauchgefühl-Fehlinterpreter:
> Ich muss manche Dinge auch mal umschreiben, alles kann man nicht exakt wiedergeben, was eigentlich nicht wiedergegeben werden sollte. Ab 105 °C kommt es zu ersten Fehlern (warum wohl hat NV meinen Pad Mod in die MP übernommen?), ab 110 °C throttelt der Bock (Mining) extrem , ab 115 °C ist der Ofen aus. Deutlich genug?


Bei Standardtakt.
Bei OC VRam können sich die "ProblemTemps" auch leicht nach unten verschieben.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIVHP1qpu7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2080 ti oc 15% langsamer als die 3080 oc. 280 Watt vs 300-350 Watt.  Irgendwie ist Ampere doch eine null Nummer. Zum Geld machen Taugens aber.


----------



## Blackman2106 (31. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt's das ganze nochmal in 4K? Ich seh die 3080 persönlich als gute Karte ab WQHD. Zudem werden die wenigstens 2080ti Besitzer auf die 3080 gewartet haben. Mit UV läuft die 3080 auch sparsamer bei gleichem Takt im Video usw.... Dann können wir auch bei den Preisen anfangen, aber all das wurde schon 100tausend mal durchgekaut.  Ich bin von der 1080ti auf ne 3080 gewechselt und spiel in 5120x1440 und bin begeistert von der Leistung ( und nein, ich hab kein VRam Problem).


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Blackman2106 schrieb:


> Gibt's das ganze nochmal in 4K? Ich seh die 3080 persönlich als gute Karte ab WQHD. Zudem werden die wenigstens 2080ti Besitzer auf die 3080 gewartet haben. Mit UV läuft die 3080 auch sparsamer bei gleichem Takt im Video usw.... Dann können wir auch bei den Preisen anfangen, aber all das wurde schon 100tausend mal durchgekaut.  Ich bin von der 1080ti auf ne 3080 gewechselt und spiel in 5120x1440 und bin begeistert von der Leistung ( und nein, ich hab kein VRam Problem).


Ich finde die Karten taugen nur in 4k. sieht man ja oft genug das eine kleine 6800 die 3080 oft genug einholt in Wqhd wenn übertaktet. Komm mir nicht mit 3080 übertakten die 4% sind Unsinn und bringen nichts.  Habe ich ja selber alles gemacht.  

Das Vram Problem, welches keines ist, ist auch nur Forengequatsche von den" selbsternannten Vollprofis". Da gebe ich dir recht auch in 5k kein Problem mit allen Games getestet die ich habe. Überhaupt macht die Auflösung nicht soviel beim Vram aus wie viele Grafikeinstellungen.

Preise sind super 3080 um 1100 verkauft ohne handeln ohne irgendwas via Überweisung. Würde ich zwar nicht machen aber ja


----------



## Blackman2106 (31. Januar 2021)

Übertakten bringt ja nix, läuft ja so schon permanent ins PL. Meine Karte läuft mit 0,9V bei 1965MHz und das in jedem Game stabil. Dabei verbraucht sie auch je nach Spiel 20-40 Watt weniger als Stock. Für Spiele die weniger anspruchsvoll sind, hab ich noch ein Sparsetup.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Bei mir bringt es was aber ich habe einen guten Chip 825mv 1905 mhz stabil. Übertakten ist aber eh nur auf den Core 100-175 je nach spiel aber 100 sind überall Stabil und 500+ Mem. Macht 4-5% im Bestfall! Ballert halt 360 Watt raus. Erinnert mich stark an Vega. Viel Luft für nichts. Nvidia braucht wieder eine Pascal Gen die war doch der Hammer.


----------



## owned139 (31. Januar 2021)

Meine 3090 TUF OC (quiet Bios) nach einer Session Division 2 und COD Cold War 4K:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Case ist ein Phanteks P500A mit 6 Lüftern.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

1700rpm ist ja auch nicht leise. Gibt es eine Amperekarte, die nicht laut ist unter Luft?


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Bei mir bringt es was aber ich habe einen guten Chip 825mv 1905 mhz stabil. Übertakten ist aber eh nur auf den Core 100-175 je nach spiel aber 100 sind überall Stabil und 500+ Mem. Macht 4-5% im Bestfall! Ballert halt 360 Watt raus. Erinnert mich stark an Vega. Viel Luft für nichts. Nvidia braucht wieder eine Pascal Gen die war doch der Hammer.


Vega wurde ja selbst in den Tests falsch übertaktet. Wenn man es richtig macht war gerade die RX56 eine der Karten wo oc mal wieder Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Trotzdem eine Katastrophe gegenüber Pascal. Auch wenn die Hardware an sich lecker war mit HBM. Aber Ampere ist nichts anderes als Nvidias Vega in meinen Augen. Vega konnte durchaus effizient sein, wenn nicht am Limit betrieben, ausgesprochen effizient sogar.

Aber die Pascal Karten haben das nicht erlaubt da schon 1 Jahr am Markt und einfach unfassbar schnell und gleichzeitig effizient zu der Zeit.

Das Gleiche ist mit Ampere passiert glaube ich, RDNA 2 hat Nvidia überrascht. Also schnell vorher auf den Markt werfen und hochgezüchtet.

Die Karten haben sich getauscht, aberwitzig. Rdna 2 gleicht eher Pascal(Hohe Taktraten, Gaming Arch) und Ampere eher Vega. 

Hopper und Rdna 3 werden sehr interessant. AMD will ja die Leistung nochmal verdoppeln, was der Wahnsinn wäre da 4k 144hz tauglich dann. Was Nvidia da heraus zaubert. Man darf gespannt sein.

Wäre AMD nicht so konkurrenzfähig müsste Nvidia Ampere nur in 7nm/5nm neu auflegen und auch mit 2.4 ghz takten fertig ist eine neue Gen. Aber da AMD verdoppeln will, wird es sehr spannend. Nvidia hat, was die Geschichte zeigt IMMER ausnahmslos! Eine extrem schnelle Generation gebracht, wenn AMD so nah kam.

Pascal war dann halt ja seht her Leute der Gaming-Markt gehört uns. Absolut konkurrenzlos damals.   

Preise kannst halt vergessen aber wir werden kaufen


----------



## owned139 (31. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> 1700rpm ist ja auch nicht leise. Gibt es eine Amperekarte, die nicht laut ist unter Luft?


Find die jetzt nicht wirklich laut. Unter Last wird sie hörbar, aber nicht lauter als die Caselüfter unter idle.
Von allen meinen Karten ist sie mit Abstand die leiseste.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Ich will gar nichts hören beim Gamen, deswegen habe ich jetzt meine vertickt. Zocke mit Dt 880 Kopfhörern, aber wenn ich jagen bin(RDR2) ist halt nicht immer was los und da höre ich es und es nervt so weit das ich undervolted habe und PT auf 50% gesetzt habe. 1300mhz  . Leistung ist noch gut und leise aber es nervt trotzdem. Das ich sowas überhaupt machen muss.

Stock zocken ist undenkbar damit. Scheiß versoffene Karte.


----------



## owned139 (31. Januar 2021)

Ich frag mich ernsthaft, wie du das "gar nichts hören" erreichen willst. Hab mir extra Noctua Caselüfter gekauft und selbst die sind bei 600 RPM hörbar.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Meine neue Karte hat 31 Dezibel Stock ungefähr so. Ich habe be quiet shadow wings oder wie die heißen höre null außer auf max rpm.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (31. Januar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> 1700rpm ist ja auch nicht leise. Gibt es eine Amperekarte, die nicht laut ist unter Luft?


Doch, das IST schon ziemlich leise, und btw: ich kann mich an keine Karte erinnern, die ich in den letzten 20 Jahren im case hatte,  die unter Luft leiser war als meine TUF 3090.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

1700rpm sind nicht leise für dein Empfinden vielleicht aber leise ist was anderes. 1300rpm ja dann kann man davon reden.


----------



## blautemple (31. Januar 2021)

Wasserkühlung und gut ist


----------



## OmasHighendPC (31. Januar 2021)

@gloriav: 'Leise' unter Last würde ich persönlich auch nie erwarten bei einem Highend Gaming PC. Da wird einfach viel Abwärme produziert, die irgendwie abgeführt werden muss. Wenn ich die Hand aussen an meinen Case halte, dann kommt da ziemlich was an Wärme raus, nicht erst seit Ampere. Wenn die Lüfter leiser drehen, nimmt der Flow ab und die Wärme im Case steigt. So einfach ist das. 
Und noch was: Wirklich leise unter Last ist für die meisten Anwender absolut unnötig, da der Gaming-Sound die Lüftergeräusche meist deutlich übertönt. 
Mehr sage ich nicht zu diesem Thema. Denn diese Dinge sollten eigentlich jedermann klar sein.


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Ich weiß, hatte ja vorher auch kein 360 watt monster....wie gesagt Problem gelöst.


----------



## pietcux (31. Januar 2021)

So und womit hast du dein Problem gelöst? Vermutlich mit dem Kauf einer AMD Karte?


----------



## Blackman2106 (31. Januar 2021)

Zum Glück weiß man ja nicht vorher, was man(n) kauft  und was sowas verbraucht.   
Ich reg mich auch bei jeder Wartung bei Mercedes über meinen AMG auf, das er zu viel verbraucht


----------



## gloriav (31. Januar 2021)

Am 17.9 war ja vorher nicht viel mehr kaufbar. Hat mir aber knapp 400€ eingebracht also passt das schon. Ich habe mich niemals über den verrbauch beschwert. Aber gut noch ein kind. Vergleicht einen merceds mit einer lächerlichen Grafikkarte für Videospiele.


----------



## Blackman2106 (31. Januar 2021)

Ich werde nicht länger darauf eingehen und dich wie eins meiner Kinder ansehen


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2021)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Doch, das IST schon ziemlich leise, und btw: ich kann mich an keine Karte erinnern, die ich in den letzten 20 Jahren im case hatte,  die unter Luft leiser war als meine TUF 3090.


Also in der aktuellen PCGH Print macht schon die 3080 mit dem selben Kühler 2,3 Sone.


----------



## pietcux (31. Januar 2021)

Ja wenn sie auf 2000 oder mehr upm kommen sind die Lüfter durchaus hörbar. Mit UV und guter Gehäuse Lüftung sollten die TUFs im angenehmen Bereich bleiben.


----------



## blautemple (31. Januar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also in der aktuellen PCGH Print macht schon die 3080 mit dem selben Kühler 2,3 Sone.


Die Tuf hat 2 Bios und wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind die Werte mit dem deutlich lauteren Performance Bios entstanden.


----------



## Rolk (31. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Tuf hat 2 Bios und wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind die Werte mit dem deutlich lauteren Performance Bios entstanden.


Was werkseitig eingestellt ist wird getestet. Silent-Bios und 1700 rpm passt halt auch nicht so recht zusammen. Es ist nicht vergleichbar, aber ich eier gerade mit einer übertakteten Karte bei 1100 rpm herum.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Januar 2021)

Ich fand die TUF weder störend und schon gar nicht laut. Das ist eigentlich eine sehr gute Karte.


----------



## Anilman (31. Januar 2021)

Hab bei meiner rtx 3090 evga xc3 bei the medium
Memory temp 95c im schnitt 105c im peak gehabt
825mv 1800mhz lüfter wurden nicht verstellt.


----------



## deady1000 (1. Februar 2021)

Ich weiß nicht ob's hier schon gesagt wure aber die PCGH-Umfrage von Januar 2021 hat mich jetzt doch ganz schön erstaunt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








						HardwareData: Marktanteile für CPU/GPU
					

PCGH führt Umfragen bei seiner Community durch und präsentiert hier die Ergebnisse aus dem Vormonat. So ergeben sich unter anderem CPU- und GPU-Marktanteile in einer High-End-Community.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Zetta (1. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> 1700rpm ist ja auch nicht leise. Gibt es eine Amperekarte, die nicht laut ist unter Luft?


MSI SUPRIM X. Aber kriegste nicht unter 2000 Euro. Hätte ich nicht schon meine TUF würde ich die Suprim holen. Wobei ich erstmal die Red Devil 6900 XT testen möchte.


gloriav schrieb:


> Ich will gar nichts hören beim Gamen, deswegen habe ich jetzt meine vertickt. Zocke mit Dt 880 Kopfhörern, aber wenn ich jagen bin(RDR2) ist halt nicht immer was los und da höre ich es und es nervt so weit das ich undervolted habe und PT auf 50% gesetzt habe. 1300mhz  . Leistung ist noch gut und leise aber es nervt trotzdem. Das ich sowas überhaupt machen muss.
> 
> Stock zocken ist undenkbar damit. Scheiß versoffene Karte.


Gibs zu. Du wolltest nur scalpen. Freu dich über deinen Gewinn und hör auf Unsinn zu labern.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob's hier schon gesagt wure aber die PCGH-Umfrage von Januar 2021 hat mich jetzt doch ganz schön erstaunt.


War das im Vormonat nicht ähnlich? Da kann man sehen wo einiges vom Urlaubsgeld geblieben ist.^^


----------



## Richu006 (1. Februar 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> War das im Vormonat nicht ähnlich? Da kann man sehen wo einiges vom Urlaubsgeld geblieben ist.^^


Naja es ist die vernünftigste GPU im Nvidia Line up.
Genügend Leistung (mehr als jede andere GPU) und genügend Speicher.
Ist also ein "no brainer"

Das heisst aber auch das nvidia mehr 3090 als 3080 ausgeliefert an normale Endkunden hat.
Was wiederum heisst, der grösste Teil aller 3080 en steht bei minern zuhause.

Weil ich glaube nicht das nvidia mehr 3090 als 3080 produziert hat.


----------



## RotheMan (1. Februar 2021)

Ghetto Mod wäre für mich immer die erste Variante bei einer zu lauten Karte. Evtl. vor dem Verkauf mal ausprobieren, kostet ja nicht die Welt


----------



## Birdy84 (1. Februar 2021)

gloriav schrieb:


> Bei mir bringt es was aber ich habe einen guten Chip 825mv 1905 mhz stabil.


Das ist krass. Hast du Metro Exodus in UHD und max Details inkl. RT getestet?


----------



## gaussmath (1. Februar 2021)

FormatC schrieb:


> Das wiederum hatte ich ja geschrieben. Sie sind es. Sie müssen es ja auch sein


Weißt du, wie die Entwickler bei HWiNFO auf die Funktion-ID gekommen sind? Das ist ja quasi ein unmögliches Unterfangen...


----------



## Gast1666645802 (1. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Weißt du, wie die Entwickler bei HWiNFO auf die Funktion-ID gekommen sind? Das ist ja quasi ein unmögliches Unterfangen...


Warum wohl schweige gerade ich darüber so hartnäckig? Weil es keinen was angeht 
Es zeigt aber auch, dass niemand meine Artikel liest, bzw. die Bilder mal genauer anschaut... Hat auch Vorteile


----------



## gaussmath (1. Februar 2021)

FormatC schrieb:


> Weil es keinen was angeht


Weil es keinen was angeht, hast du den Devs von HWiNFO einen Tipp gegeben?!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (1. Februar 2021)

Weil das alles Confi zu sein scheint


----------



## ryev (1. Februar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das ist krass. Hast du Metro Exodus in UHD und max Details inkl. RT getestet?


muss ich mal doof fragen, weil ich ähnliche werte fahre: reicht der time spy stress test nicht?  die 20 durchläufe. härtere settings im afterburner sind mir nämlich vorher immer abgeschmiert. 0,865v bei 1905mhz liefen dann durch und haben auch weitere zockerei anstandslos ausgehalten (ewig lange mass effect andromeda und star citizen bisher)


----------



## Birdy84 (1. Februar 2021)

ryev schrieb:


> muss ich mal doof fragen, weil ich ähnliche werte fahre: reicht der time spy stress test nicht?  die 20 durchläufe. härtere settings im afterburner sind mir nämlich vorher immer abgeschmiert. 0,865v bei 1905mhz liefen dann durch und haben auch weitere zockerei anstandslos ausgehalten (ewig lange mass effect andromeda und star citizen bisher)


Es gibt keine doofen Fragen...
Ich kann keinen Vergleich zu Timespy ziehen. In meinen Spieletests hat sich Metro als anspruchsvollstes Spiel gezeigt. Laut PCGH ist Anno 2070 noch eins der Spiele, was den höchsten Verbrauch verursacht.


----------



## ryev (1. Februar 2021)

na, metro exodus steht eh noch auf meiner ewig langen liste noch zu zockender games


----------



## deady1000 (1. Februar 2021)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> @gloriav: 'Leise' unter Last würde ich persönlich auch nie erwarten bei einem Highend Gaming PC. Da wird einfach viel Abwärme produziert, die irgendwie abgeführt werden muss. Wenn ich die Hand aussen an meinen Case halte, dann kommt da ziemlich was an Wärme raus, nicht erst seit Ampere. Wenn die Lüfter leiser drehen, nimmt der Flow ab und die Wärme im Case steigt. So einfach ist das.
> Und noch was: Wirklich leise unter Last ist für die meisten Anwender absolut unnötig, da der Gaming-Sound die Lüftergeräusche meist deutlich übertönt.
> Mehr sage ich nicht zu diesem Thema. Denn diese Dinge sollten eigentlich jedermann klar sein.


Ich denke man muss bei leise und laut auch differenzieren.
Natürlich drehen auch die Lüfter eines wassergekühlten Systems etwas auf, wenn Karte und CPU plötzlich zusammen +450W ins Wasser drücken, aber mit ausreichend Radiatorfläche und einer großen Anzahl von hochwertigen Lüftern bedeutet das vielleicht, dass die Drehzahl von silent 300-450rpm auf 900-1000rpm raufgeht, was eher einem tiefen 'Säuseln' gleichkommt als dem hochfrequenten Lärm, der entsteht, wenn eine luftgekühlte Grafikkarte ihre kleinen Fans aufballert. Außerdem bleibt die wassertemperaturgesteuerte Lüfterdrehzahl auch weitgehend konstant und man hat keine störenden Pegelwechsel.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Naja es ist die vernünftigste GPU im Nvidia Line up.


So kann man es mit der RTX3090 auch auslegen.  

Ne aber mal ohne Witz, zur UVP sind die Grafikkarten alle OKAY.
RTX3080 wäre für 699€ auch sehr gut gewesen, RTX3070 für 499€ auch super.

RTX3090 für 1499€ ist natürlich deutlich teurer, wahrscheinlich für viele absolut unnötig und man muss auch fragen ob man überhaupt mehr als 10GB wirklich braucht (und nicht nur glaubt zu brauchen). Dennoch sind 1499€ für so eine fette Karte mit Zukunftssicherheit, den besten Features, der Leistungskrone und vor allem diesem fetten und teuren Kühler schon in Ordnung. Man muss sie ja nicht kaufen.

Ich kann hingegen bei keinen dieser Karten gutheißen, dass man die für >200€+ UVP noch kauft.
Hätte ich nie im Leben gemacht. Vorher hätte ich meine wassergekühlte GTX1080, die übrigens aktuell als Backup für schlechte Zeiten oder einen Verkauf der 3090, im Keller liegt, behalten bis sie auseinander fällt. Die RTX3090FE war halt angesichts der Lage ein relativ gutes Angebot.


----------



## Blackman2106 (1. Februar 2021)

ryev schrieb:


> muss ich mal doof fragen, weil ich ähnliche werte fahre: reicht der time spy stress test nicht?  die 20 durchläufe. härtere settings im afterburner sind mir nämlich vorher immer abgeschmiert. 0,865v bei 1905mhz liefen dann durch und haben auch weitere zockerei anstandslos ausgehalten (ewig lange mass effect andromeda und star citizen bisher)


Time Spy hat nix mit Stabil zu tun! 
Bester Test ist immer zocken und da haut Metro Exodus halt ordentlich rein.  Witcher3 hab ich auch am Anfang genutzt.


----------



## deady1000 (1. Februar 2021)

Es gibt bei 3DMark bzw Time Spy Extreme auch einen Stresstest-Modus, wo er dir in 20 Loops / 10 *20 Minunten* ununterbrochen Last auf die Karte legt. Am Ende sagt er dir wie stabil die Kiste gelaufen ist und ab 97% Framestabilität gilt der Test als bestanden. Mehr ist natürlich besser.

Ich denke wenn man den Test (ggf mehrfach) macht bekommt man schon gute Anhaltspunkte für die Stabilität der Karte. Ansonsten, klar, Zocken auf extremen Grafikeinstellungen ist natürlich das beste was man machen kann. Aber manchmal will man sich ja auch mal auf's Spiel konzentrieren und hat keine Lust sich eventuell mit einer instabilen Karte rumzuschlagen und eventuell einen Crash zu bekommen.


----------



## Richu006 (1. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt bei 3DMark bzw Time Spy Extreme auch einen Stresstest-Modus, wo er dir in 20 Loops / 10 Minunten ununterbrochen Last auf die Karte legt. Am Ende sagt er dir wie stabil die Kiste gelaufen ist und ab 97% Framestabilität gilt der Test als bestanden. Mehr ist natürlich besser.
> 
> Ich denke wenn man den Test (ggf mehrfach) macht bekommt man schon gute Anhaltspunkte für die Stabilität der Karte. Ansonsten, klar, Zocken auf extremen Grafikeinstellungen ist natürlich das beste was man machen kann. Aber manchmal will man sich ja auch mal auf's Spiel konzentrieren und hat keine Lust sich eventuell mit einer instabilen Karte rumzuschlagen und eventuell einen Crash zu bekommen.


Dieser Test sagt nichts über die "Stabilität" der Karte. 

Sogar der normale Bemchmark ist besser geeignet. Ich hatte häufig den Fall das die erste Szene(die auch beim Stress Test im Loop ist) durchgelaufen ist. Und dann die 2 Szene abgeschmiert ist!

Der Test vergleicht die FPS mit jedem run. Und sagt wie gleichmässig deine FPS sind über die Zeit.
Daran kann man merken ob man ihn eine thermische Limitierubg rennt oder so. 
Aber das hat nichts mit der stabilität der gpu zu tun.


----------



## pietcux (1. Februar 2021)

Zum Belastungstest nehme ich Prime95 plus Furmark mit hohen Settings. Wenn das ne Stunde durchläuft ist es ziemlich sicher, dass die gewählten Einstellungen auch funktionieren.


----------



## deady1000 (1. Februar 2021)

Das ist eher ein Benchmark für Netzteil und Kühlung, quasi der übelste Worst-Case. CPU und RAM würde ich aber eher separat testen und nicht alles gleichzeitig. FurMark belastet außerdem kaum den VRAM. Ist eher geeignet, wenn man gerade am Übertakten ist und auf die schnelle gucken will was laufen könnte.


----------



## pietcux (1. Februar 2021)

Ja übelster Worst Case für das Gesamtsystem.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (1. Februar 2021)

Für mich waren die 3dmark Stresstests nicht schlecht, um stabile Settings zu finden. Musste dann einfach die Spannung in den einzelnen Profilen noch ganz wenig anheben, um auch in den Games immer stabil zu sein. Aber da muss jeder seinen eigenen Weg finden. Man kann auch mal etwas einstellen und dann gamen bis es crasht. Dann korrigieren und nochmals probieren, usw. bis es stabil ist. Möglicherweise zwingt einen dann nach Wochen oder Monaten, ein neues Game plötzlich, die Einstellungen wieder anzupassen. Ich hab das mit Cyberpunk erlebt.


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> FurMark belastet außerdem kaum den VRAM


Furmark belastet den Ram thermisch wie Hölle. Es gibt keine Applikation in der der VRam heißer wird.


----------



## ryev (1. Februar 2021)

gibt's eigentlich inzwischen hinweise, warum der idle-verbrauch sich so unterscheidet? oftmals liest man ja "liegt an auflösung und refresh der monitore" oder "war schon bei der 1000er reihe ein problem" usw.
bin noch nicht dahintergekommen, warum meine 3090 im idle bei 35 watt steht. wenn die bildschirme im idle in den standby gehen, droppt es auf 25 watt. warum erreichen wir nicht die 8 watt wie big navi?  ist der speicher schuld?


----------



## Richu006 (1. Februar 2021)

ryev schrieb:


> gibt's eigentlich inzwischen hinweise, warum der idle-verbrauch sich so unterscheidet? oftmals liest man ja "liegt an auflösung und refresh der monitore" oder "war schon bei der 1000er reihe ein problem" usw.
> bin noch nicht dahintergekommen, warum meine 3090 im idle bei 35 watt steht. wenn die bildschirme im idle in den standby gehen, droppt es auf 25 watt. warum erreichen wir nicht die 8 watt wie big navi?  ist der speicher schuld?


Das kann wohl zig Gründe haben....
Einfach pc ausschalten/Energie sparen, wenn nicht gebraucht und meine GPU benötigt kein messbaren Strom mehr xD


----------



## ryev (1. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Einfach pc ausschalten/Energie sparen, wenn nicht gebraucht und meine GPU benötigt kein messbaren Strom mehr xD


wenn ich mal nen energieberater brauche melde ich mich bei dir


----------



## deady1000 (1. Februar 2021)

ryev schrieb:


> gibt's eigentlich inzwischen hinweise, warum der idle-verbrauch sich so unterscheidet? oftmals liest man ja "liegt an auflösung und refresh der monitore" oder "war schon bei der 1000er reihe ein problem" usw.
> bin noch nicht dahintergekommen, warum meine 3090 im idle bei 35 watt steht. wenn die bildschirme im idle in den standby gehen, droppt es auf 25 watt. warum erreichen wir nicht die 8 watt wie big navi?  ist der speicher schuld?


Also meine idelt bei 14-15W rum. Monitor läuft auf fix WQHD/144Hz/GSync-AUS.


----------



## pietcux (1. Februar 2021)

Warum Gsync aus?


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2021)

Meine 3090 Strix verbraucht sowohl am UHD 120Hz Fernseher als auch am WQHD 144Hz Monitor zwischen 25 und 30W.


----------



## deady1000 (1. Februar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Warum Gsync aus?


Weil ich bei 144Hz kein störendes Tearing bemerke und somit den Grund nicht sehe weshalb ich es aktivieren sollte und weil ich es teilweise als störend empfinde, wenn die Monitor-Refreshrate zb bei Ladebildschirmen, Fensterwechseln oder anderen Situationen absackt, denn da sehe ich tatsächlich oft das Flimmern in einem bestimmten Hz-Bereich ("G-Sync flicker"). Auch bemerke ich manchmal, dass die Refreshrate ansich einfach unkonstant ist und das hab ich halt bei fix-144Hz überhaupt nicht. Bin da einfach irgendwie sensibel für.

Daher ist das ein Feature, welches ich absolut nicht benötige. Sehe keinen Vorteil bei mir. Ist vielleicht eher für Leute interessant, die oft im Bereich von 35-50 FPS zocken und das G-Sync-Flimmern nicht bemerken. Tearing war vielleicht früher bei 60Hz ein großes Problem, aber bei 144Hz sehe ich davon eigentlich nichts. Daher mache ich das aus. Mein nächster Monitor bräuchte das auch nicht, würde es sowieso abschalten.

Kann meinen Monitor auch auf 165Hz einstellen, aber das habe ich bislang nicht dauerhaft gemacht. Meine alte GTX1080 hatte dabei auf dem Desktop nie komplett runtergetaktet. Die RTX3090 schafft es jetzt allerdings, wie ich gerade sehe. Lasse es jetzt vielleicht mal testweise an, denn sind ja immerhin knapp 15% Steigerung.


----------



## pietcux (1. Februar 2021)

Ich bin meist unter 100 fps unterwegs.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (1. Februar 2021)

Tach Leute, Asus hat scheinbar heute wieder die Preise für Grafikkarten erhöht. Die 3090 Strix z.B. ist jetzt für 2119,90€ im Asus Shop gelistet.


----------



## deady1000 (1. Februar 2021)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> Tach Leute, Asus hat scheinbar heute wieder die Preise für Grafikkarten erhöht. Die 3090 Strix z.B. ist jetzt für 2119,90€ im Asus Shop gelistet.


Hammer.  

Aber ok... ist ja die weiße... guter Deal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						ASUS USA
					

ASUS is a leading company driven by innovation and commitment to quality for products that include notebooks, netbooks, motherboards, graphics cards, displays, desktop PCs, servers, wireless solutions, mobile phones and networking devices. ASUS ranks among BusinessWeek’s InfoTech 100 for 12...




					store.asus.com


----------



## openSUSE (1. Februar 2021)

Werstehe ich nicht.
Warum ist denn "Die Weiße" auch die teuerste obwohl die Farbe deutlich schlechter thermisch geeignet ist? 
tss Boltzmann sollte Asus mal besuchen.


----------



## ryev (1. Februar 2021)

weil weiß fancy ist. gibt ja auch leute, die sich weiße autos kaufen.


----------



## pietcux (1. Februar 2021)

ryev schrieb:


> weil weiß fancy ist. gibt ja auch leute, die sich weiße autos kaufen.


Naja weiße Autos sind erstens besser zu sehen als schwarze und zweitens im Innenraum etwas kühler. kann also rationale Gründe haben.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (1. Februar 2021)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Werstehe ich nicht.
> Warum ist denn "Die Weiße" auch die teuerste obwohl die Farbe deutlich schlechter thermisch geeignet ist?
> tss Boltzmann sollte Asus mal besuchen.





ryev schrieb:


> weil weiß fancy ist. gibt ja auch leute, die sich weiße autos kaufen.


Weisse Autos sind thermisch die besten, jedenfalls was die Wärme-/Sonnenstrahlung im Sommer betrifft.


----------



## ryev (1. Februar 2021)

und wenn die sonne durchs seitenfenster auf die weiße graka knallt, wird sie nicht so schnell warm


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Februar 2021)

Bescheidene Frage zum _undervolting.._

Wie gehts nun "richtig"?


gewünschten mhz auf die gewünschte Spanung ziehen dann alle Punkte rechts davon runter ziehen, bestätigen
positives Offset eingeben, dann bewegen sich alle linken "Punkte" auch nach oben - mhz mit richtiger Spannunt "treffen" dann alle Punkte rechts davon runter ziehen?


----------



## deady1000 (2. Februar 2021)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bescheidene Frage zum *undervolting..*
> Wie gehts nun "richtig"?
> 
> gewünschten mhz auf die gewünschte Spanung ziehen dann alle Punkte rechts davon runter ziehen, bestätigen



Ne um Gottes Willen, viel zu viel Arbeit.  

Anders herum. Die komplette Kurve soweit runterziehen, bis der Maximalwert mindestens 15MHz unter deinem gewünschten Takt ist und dann einen Punkt bei deiner gewünschten Spannung auf deinen gewünschten Takt ziehen. Habe dazu mal ein Video hochgeladen (dauert weniger als 30 Sekunden).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aIXdDsmJRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## arthur95 (2. Februar 2021)

Nvidia liefert anscheinend seit Anfang Jänner keine Chips mehr an die Partner: 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1356580146522677254

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2021)

Na wenn irgendjemand auf Twitter das sagt wird es schon stimmen


----------



## arthur95 (2. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Na wenn irgendjemand auf Twitter das sagt wird es schon stimmen


naja das ist Harukaze, der hat schon einige Sachen vorhergesagt/geleakt also muss nicht stimmen aber and den Haaren herbei gezogen ist es auch nicht!
Nvidia-Karten sind ja noch weniger verfügbar als AMD, und das heißt schon was


----------



## deady1000 (2. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> naja das ist Harukaze, der hat schon einige Sachen vorhergesagt/geleakt


Wer? Wer soll das sein?
Der hat gerade mal knapp 1500 Follower.

Ich kann mir auch 5 Accounts erstellen und 5 verschiedene Vorhersagen machen und irgendwas wird schon treffen. Bin ich dann ein Leaker? 

Aber für PCGH wird's schon reichen.
Gleich wird ne News draus.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2021)

Dasselbe Drama gab es doch erst vor ein paar Tagen als Nvidia mal kurz die Ampere Karten aus dem Store genommen hat...


----------



## arthur95 (2. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wer? Wer soll das sein?
> Der hat gerade mal knapp 1500 Follower.
> 
> Ich kann mir auch 5 Accounts erstellen und 5 verschiedene Vorhersagen machen und irgendwas wird schon treffen. Bin ich dann ein Leaker?
> ...


Warum gibt es dann deiner Meinung nach kaum Grafikkarten?
(Launch war ja im September) und die Lage wird  ja derzeit noch schlimmer!
ChineseNewYear ist erst, also das kann es nicht sein.


----------



## sunburst1988 (2. Februar 2021)

Ich würde ja auf's Mining tippen.

Seitdem ich meine Karte habe verfolge ich das Thema aber ehrlich gesagt auch kaum noch.


----------



## deady1000 (2. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es dann deiner Meinung nach kaum Grafikkarten?


Es gibt ja Karten, nur gehen die schon seit längerem direkt an den Kunden und sind niemals "lagernd". Man kann also nur nicht-lagernde Ware bestellen und hoffen, dass irgendwann was kommt. Außerdem erleben wir gerade einen neuen Miningboom, die Coins steigen enorm an Wert und die Karten scheinen sich alle momentan sehr gut zu eignen. Und es gibt natürlich momentan extrem viele Menschen, die ins Home-Office gehen, viel mehr Zeit zuhause haben und anfangen aufzurüsten zu zocken. Diese Leute sind auch seit einem Jahr nicht in den Urlaub gefahren und haben evtl 1000-3000€ mehr auf der hohen Kante, sodass ein neuer PC oder zumindest eine überteuerte Grafikkarte locker drinsitzen.


----------



## arthur95 (2. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Karten, nur gehen die schon seit längerem direkt an den Kunden und sind niemals "lagernd". Man kann also nur nicht-lagernde Ware bestellen und hoffen, dass irgendwann was kommt. Außerdem erleben wir gerade einen neuen Miningboom, die Coins steigen enorm an Wert und die Karten scheinen sich alle momentan sehr gut zu eignen. Und es gibt natürlich momentan extrem viele Menschen, die ins Home-Office gehen, viel mehr Zeit zuhause haben und anfangen aufzurüsten zu zocken. Diese Leute sind auch seit einem Jahr nicht in den Urlaub gefahren und haben evtl 1000-3000€ mehr auf der hohen Kante, sodass ein neuer PC oder zumindest eine überteuerte Grafikkarte locker drinsitzt.


stimmt aber eigentlich müsste sich die Lage ja seit September halbwegs verbessern oder?
Weil ja immer mehr Leute versorgt werden! Aber derzeit sieht es ja gerade ganz anders aus.
Die bereits seit Herbst bestehende Lage wurde nach Weihnachten nochmals deutlich schlechter. Das sieht man auch an den Preisen, die waren vor Weihnachten deutlich günstiger (auch bei nicht lagernde Ware) Die Händler wissen ja grob wieviel reinkommt bzw. mit wieviel neue Karten zu rechnen ist. Ich glaube die sehen, das kaum noch was kommt--> deshalb die nochmals erhöhten Preise, egal wo (MF,NBB, Alternate etc.)
Die Pandemie ist schon da, aber keiner braucht fürs Homeoffice eine  3060ti/3070/3080/3090


----------



## deady1000 (2. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Weil ja immer mehr Leute versorgt werden! Aber derzeit sieht es ja gerade ganz anders aus.


Haste mal in die Hardware-Surveys geschaut? Es gibt sehr viele Ampere-Karten, die bereits im Umlauf sind.



arthur95 schrieb:


> Die Pandemie ist schon da, aber keiner braucht fürs Homeoffice eine 3060ti/3070/3080/3090


Ne ich sag, die Leute kaufen sich natürlich Gaminghardware zum Zocken, weil sie jetzt mehr Zeit haben. Ich sage mal 1-2h fallen doch allein täglich weg, weil man nicht zur Arbeit fahren muss, mit allem drum und dran. Außerdem ist den Leuten einfach langweilig, weil sie nur in der Bude hocken und keine sozialen Kontakte treffen.


----------



## arthur95 (2. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Haste mal in die Hardware-Surveys geschaut? Es gibt sehr viele Ampere-Karten, die bereits im Umlauf sind.


das bestreite ich ja nicht, deshalb wundert es mich ja das es sich nicht langsam einpendelt, wie gesagt es wird ja derzeit noch schlimmer.

Und wegen dem kolportierten Komponenten-Mangel, warum sind dann AMD-Karten halbwegs (auch Mondpreise) verfügbar (MF, sehr viele lagernd) 
Ist da die Nachfrage geringer oder ist es wirklich der Mining-Boom wo RTX Karten attraktiver erscheinen.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2021)

Bei den Konsolen ist es dasselbe. Alles was im Ansatz was mit Gaming zu tun hat ist völlig ausverkauft.


----------



## arthur95 (2. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bei den Konsolen ist es dasselbe. Alles was im Ansatz was mit Gaming zu tun hat ist völlig ausverkauft.


stimmt, aber RX 6000 ist eigentlich überall lagernd, wenn auch zu Mondpreisen.
Eine RTX 3080 kann ich momentan nichteinmal um 1400 Euro kaufen, also bei echten Händlern.

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob das jetzt der Mining-Boom ist oder NV ev. Produktionsprobleme hat, was für den Timeout im Jänner sprechen würde. Ev. wurde die Produktion angepasst versbessert.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2021)

arthur95 schrieb:


> stimmt, aber RX 6000 ist eigentlich überall lagernd, wenn auch zu Mondpreisen.
> Eine RTX 3080 kann ich momentan nichteinmal um 1400 Euro kaufen, also bei echten Händlern.
> 
> Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob das jetzt der Mining-Boom ist oder NV ev. Produktionsprobleme hat, was für den Timeout im Jänner sprechen würde. Ev. wurde die Produktion angepasst versbessert.


Nvidia hat um mehrere Faktoren größere Verkaufszahlen als AMD. Gerade im internationalen Markt, du musst dir nur mal die Steam Zahlen anschauen...


----------



## arthur95 (2. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nvidia hat um mehrere Faktoren größere Verkaufszahlen als AMD. Gerade im internationalen Markt, du musst dir nur mal die Steam Zahlen anschauen...


Stimmt auch, aber ich nehme an das wissen NV, und deshalb haben die sicher größere Produktionskapazitäten als AMD. Nebenbei fertigt ja AMD mit dem gleichen Kontingent ja noch die KonsolenChips und Ryzen. Also so ein großes Kontingent haben die auch nicht.
Was ebenfalls für Produktionsprobleme spricht, AMD möchte ja Teile zu Samsung verlagern, wenn die noch frei wären, wieso nutzen die dann nicht Nvidia, wenn es an der Produktionskapazität hängt?!


----------



## gloriav (2. Februar 2021)

Zetta schrieb:


> MSI SUPRIM X. Aber kriegste nicht unter 2000 Euro. Hätte ich nicht schon meine TUF würde ich die Suprim holen. Wobei ich erstmal die Red Devil 6900 XT testen möchte.
> 
> Gibs zu. Du wolltest nur scalpen. Freu dich über deinen Gewinn und hör auf Unsinn zu labern.


Wenn es so wäre, würde ich es zugeben was interessiert mich was wer denkt? Ich kann verkaufen was ich will und zu einem Preis zu dem wer bereit ist das zu bezahlen? Wo ist das Problem?


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das ist krass. Hast du Metro Exodus in UHD und max Details inkl. RT getestet?


Nein da ich nicht in UHD spiele.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ne um Gottes Willen, viel zu viel Arbeit.
> 
> Anders herum. Die komplette Kurve soweit runterziehen, bis der Maximalwert mindestens 15MHz unter deinem gewünschten Takt ist und dann einen Punkt bei deiner gewünschten Spannung auf deinen gewünschten Takt ziehen. Habe dazu mal ein Video hochgeladen (dauert weniger als 30 Sekunden).
> 
> ...



Schau mal ..
Meine kurve geht flacher von "0-100" ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Deine geht *extrem steil hinauf..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann jemand erklären was hier technisch gesehen besser ist .. ?!
Meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben eine flache Kurve sei besser..*


----------



## deady1000 (2. Februar 2021)

@amer_der_erste

Würde sagen ist völlig egal.
Beim Gaming geht die Karte in den P0-State (sagt man das so?) und da boostet sie halt zum höchsten Punkt. Bei mir dann zB auf 1860MHz und 0,825mV. Was da vorher auf der Kurve steht ist irrelevant, denn entweder sie taktet rauf oder sie geht halt in den Idle. Ein Mittelding gibt's eigentlich nicht. Auf dem Desktop geht meine Karte auf 210MHz runter und darauf hat die Kurve eh keinen Einflusss.

Also kann sein, dass jetzt jemand kommt und sagt eine flache Kurve sei besser, aber ich persönlich werde bei meiner jetzt nicht rumfummeln, nur damit die Kurve besser aussieht. 

Letztendlich kann die Karte mit einer flacheren Kurve im Bereich unterhalb des Maximaltaktes höher takten, falls sie sich denn da aufhält. Aber keine Ahung wo das relevant ist. Wenn die Auslastung steigt taktet sie ja sowieso hoch. Kann aber sein, dass eine flache Kurve irgendwie effizienter ist, weil sie unter Umständen nicht hochtakten muss, aber das muss mal jemand testen, der zuviel Zeit hat. ^^


----------



## Richu006 (2. Februar 2021)

Eine Flache Kurve bringt etwas beim OC... wenn man die Karte am limit betreibt. Und ein nur schwaches undervolting drauf gibt (oder eher gesagt weg nimmt xD)

Wenn man dann trotzdem einmal knapp ins Power limit rennen sollte, kann die Karte 1-2 steps zurück und taktet immer noch recht hoch.

Ich selbst habe so eine Kurve um 2070mhz herum.

Bei "echtem" Undervolting, wird man allerdings nie mehr ins Power Limit kommen. 

Dann dürfte die Kurve zimlich egal sein!


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Februar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Zum Belastungstest nehme ich Prime95 plus Furmark mit hohen Settings. Wenn das ne Stunde durchläuft ist es ziemlich sicher, dass die gewählten Einstellungen auch funktionieren.





pietcux schrieb:


> Ja übelster Worst Case für das Gesamtsystem.


Aber nur was Leistungsaufnahme und Belastung der Kühlung angeht. Durch den dynamischen Takt von CPUs und GPUs ist eine Prüfung mit Mischlast zusätzlich erforderlich. Besonders Grafikkarten steigen schnell aus, wenn sie unter niedriger Last (zu) hoch takten.
Beispiel, meine 3090 schafft nur einen Taktoffset von +55Mhz bei 400W PL. Begrenze ich den maximalen Takt bei 1950Mhz (, indem ich dort die Taktkurve "abschneide"), schafft die Karte ein Offset von +135Mhz.


----------



## EddyBaldon (4. Februar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Besonders Grafikkarten steigen schnell aus, wenn sie unter niedriger Last (zu) hoch takten.


Das kann man gar nicht genug betonen. Synthetische Tests sind nur ein zusätzliches Hilfsmittel.

Mein Setup für stabiles und maximales 3090 ingame OC:

Pmax: Gibt das BIOS vor. Powerlimit? Na und? Dafür ist es ja da.
Fmax: Die Kurve wird ab 2.100 MHz glattgezogen. Der GPU bleibt die Dynamik erhalten, wüste Peaks entfallen.
Vcore: Gibt das BIOS vor. Voltagelimit? Na und? Dafür ist es ja da. Bei OC,  Finger weg von der Kurve. Die GPU soll sich nehmen was Sie braucht.

Maximale ingame FPS-Leistung = Alternieren zwischen Powerlimit und Voltagelimit. Kommt das Temperaturlimit: Kühlung verbessern.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Februar 2021)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Maximale ingame FPS-Leistung = Alternieren zwischen Powerlimit und Voltagelimit. Kommt das Temperaturlimit: Kühlung verbessern.


Nach den Messungen von PCGH sorgt selbst ein leicht niedrigerer, dafür aber stabiler, Takt für mehr Leistung als 1-2 Taktstufen mehr, die aber durch das Powerlimit schwanken.


----------



## pietcux (4. Februar 2021)

Mir ist auch klar, dass man nur im Spiel hinterher weiß ob man mit den ermittelten Werten richtig liegt. Hab jedoch nicht viel Zeit für solche Geschichten. Daher höre ich mich um was ihr so einstellt und übernehme leicht  konservativ was für mich passt. Bisher laufen alle Spiele fehlerfrei.


----------



## EddyBaldon (4. Februar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Hab jedoch nicht viel Zeit für solche Geschichten.


Völlig ok. Viele verfahren nach dem Motto: "S´ bast scho".  Ich hingegen bin ein Perfektionist gegen den der schlimmste Pedant ein Pfuscher ist.   



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Nach den Messungen von PCGH sorgt selbst ein leicht niedrigerer, dafür aber stabiler, Takt für mehr Leistung als 1-2 Taktstufen mehr, die aber durch das Powerlimit schwanken.


Habe ich gesehen. Das Problem ist, dass bei Ampere P/F/U sehr dynamisch und vor allem lastabhängig geregelt wird. Zur Faktenfindung helfen statische Lasten leider wenig und ingame sind homogene Vergleiche eher schwierig. Die von vielen gemiedenen Spannungs- und Frequenzspitzen sind in Games wo es szenenbedingte Framedrops gibt, deutlich hilfreich. Ich würde inzwischen sogar so weit gehen zu sagen, dass je mehr Base- und Headroom man der GPU lässt, je besser und dynamischer reagiert sie in solchen Fällen.

Ich durchleuchte nun seit zwei Wochen meine 3090 mit forensischer Akribie und darf momentan sagen, dass sich zwei Methoden abgezeichnet haben wie mit Ampere vorzugsweise umgegangen werden kann.

Entweder moderates UV um mit einigen Frames vom Limit entfernt verhältnismäßig viel Wattpower zu ersparen

oder

OC ( ohne Hardwaremods an dieser Stelle  ) um das letzte Frame maximal dropfest herauszuholen. Und dafür gibt es nur eine einzige Methode: Power, Power und nochmals Power. Limits dabei geben nur die Temperaturen und die Stromstärken der Spannungswandler. An harten Grenzen würde ich, G. S. Ohm sei Dank, bei identischer Leistung immer einer höheren Spannung und einem proportional kleineren Strom den Vorzug geben.


----------



## pietcux (4. Februar 2021)

Also mein Umzug vom TU150 in den PC-V1000L hat die Memory J Temperatur von max 102° auf max 86° gesenkt average war 79° die GPU lief mit max 57° bei average 52°. Das alles während 3,5 Stunden TD2 WQHD Ultra Settings. Sieht mir sehr gut aus.


----------



## Arikus (5. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @amer_der_erste
> 
> Würde sagen ist völlig egal.
> Beim Gaming geht die Karte in den P0-State (sagt man das so?) und da boostet sie halt zum höchsten Punkt. Bei mir dann zB auf 1860MHz und 0,825mV. Was da vorher auf der Kurve steht ist irrelevant, denn entweder sie taktet rauf oder sie geht halt in den Idle. Ein Mittelding gibt's eigentlich nicht. Auf dem Desktop geht meine Karte auf 210MHz runter und darauf hat die Kurve eh keinen Einflusss.
> ...


Da gibt es sehr wohl ein Mittelding. In Cyberpunk liegt meine Karte bei 2130 MHz, durchgehend, in anderen Spielen werden sogar die 2160 MHz gehalten. In WoW sind die FPS allerdings durch Freesync auf 100 FPS limitiert, da hab ich bei meiner Karte nur 1500 bis 1800 MHz.
Mit dem steilen Setting springt sie viel öfter in den max Bereich.



EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Das kann man gar nicht genug betonen. Synthetische Tests sind nur ein zusätzliches Hilfsmittel.
> 
> Mein Setup für stabiles und maximales 3090 ingame OC:
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Kurve auch für OC angepasst und die Spannung reduziert.
Nimmt sich die Karte beim OC was sie will, bin ich schneller im Powerlimit und der Takt geht nicht so hoch.


----------



## Richu006 (5. Februar 2021)

Arikus schrieb:


> Da gibt es sehr wohl ein Mittelding. In Cyberpunk liegt meine Karte bei 2130 MHz, durchgehend, in anderen Spielen werden sogar die 2160 MHz gehalten. In WoW sind die FPS allerdings durch Freesync auf 100 FPS limitiert, da hab ich bei meiner Karte nur 1500 bis 1800 MHz.
> Mit dem steilen Setting springt sie viel öfter in den max Bereich.



Du sprichst hier auch nicht von einem undervolting! Du sprichst von einer optimierten Kurve (wahrscheinlich sogar mit OC). Das ist nicht das selbe

Eine untervoltete Karte geht in Cyberpubk auch nur auf den maximal festgelegten Takt. Zb. 1860mhz... genau so wie in jeden anderen Game.

Einzig wenn keine oder nicht genügend Last anliegt würde sie noch weiter runter takten. 
Es gibt aber nur idle und max takt. Dazwischen gibt es da nichts!

Falls einmal der maximal takt aufgrund von Power Limit nicht mehr gehalten werden kann, dann wäre das undervolting zu schwach und man müsste mit Spannung/takt noch weiter runter.


----------



## deady1000 (5. Februar 2021)

Arikus schrieb:


> In Cyberpunk liegt meine Karte bei 2130 MHz, durchgehend, in anderen Spielen werden sogar die 2160 MHz gehalten.


Ja, mit ~400W+ und maximalem OC. Da ist eine flache Kurve natürlich hilfreich. Wir betreiben hier aber Undervolting mit einer gewissen Maximalspannung und einem Maximaltakt, damit die Karten rund 20-30% effizienter laufen. Da isses völlig Schnuppe was vor oder nach ebendiesem Takt mit der Kurve passiert, denn es wird auf genau diesen Takt bei genau dieser einen Spannung geboostet - das ist ja der Sinn daran.


----------



## deady1000 (5. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gerade mal einen Timespy Extreme Benchmark gemacht, um mal zu messen wieviel Unterschied zwischen 1800MHz und 1905MHz liegt.









						I scored 9 370 in Time Spy Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				












						I scored 9 657 in Time Spy Extreme
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe während der Tests mit HwInfo per Hotkey-Log den Stromverbrauch gemessen.

*1800MHz bei 825mV*
317,3 Watt im Durchschnitt unter Vollast (-9,8%)
10 012 Punkte (-3,76%)
31,55 Punkte pro Watt (+6,73%)

*1905MHz bei 850mV*
351,9 Watt im Durchschnitt unter Vollast (+ 10,9%)
10 403 Punkte (+3,90%)
29,56 Punkte pro Watt (-6,31%)

Es tut sich nicht so wahnsinnig viel von der Skalierung her, aber der Stromverbrauch ist zumindest niedriger. Beides ist aber grunsätzlich noch Undervolting, wobei die 850mV auch schon die 350W erreichen und das ist ja schon mehr oder weniger normal... müsste mal gucken was @stock passiert.


----------



## MourDog (5. Februar 2021)

Gerade von Alternate ne Mail bekommnen, hab am 24.10 bestellt. Hat wer von euch auch eine bekommen?



> leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihnen derzeit den von Ihnen bestellten Artikel "Asus10GB D6X RTX 3080 TUF GAMING" nicht liefern können. Aufgrund der Vielzahl an Vorbestellungen, die zeitlich vor Ihrer Bestellung datieren, und den äußerst geringen Stückzahlen, die wir nur unregelmäßig geliefert bekommen, ist mit einer Lieferung an Sie nicht in den kommenden Monaten zu rechnen.


----------



## Arikus (5. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Du sprichst hier auch nicht von einem undervolting! Du sprichst von einer optimierten Kurve (wahrscheinlich sogar mit OC). Das ist nicht das selbe
> 
> Eine untervoltete Karte geht in Cyberpubk auch nur auf den maximal festgelegten Takt. Zb. 1860mhz... genau so wie in jeden anderen Game.
> 
> ...


Lies mal genau, 1860 MHz sind immer noch über dem, was die Karte bei WoW mit FPS Limit braucht und das bei UWQHD mit allem auf max.
Die meiste Zeit ist sie bei mir bei 1500 MHz und ca 140W.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja, mit ~400W+ und maximalem OC. Da ist eine flache Kurve natürlich hilfreich. Wir betreiben hier aber Undervolting mit einer gewissen Maximalspannung und einem Maximaltakt, damit die Karten rund 20-30% effizienter laufen. Da isses völlig Schnuppe was vor oder nach ebendiesem Takt mit der Kurve passiert, denn es wird auf genau diesen Takt bei genau dieser einen Spannung geboostet - das ist ja der Sinn daran.



Den Sinn von Undervolting verstehe ich schon, ich habe meine Kurve so gestaltet, dass ich das maximal mögliche bei max Power habe, wenn ich es auch brauche. Wie das Beispiel mit Cyberpunk, da sind es btw 320W und keine 400+.
Aber wenn die Karte nur halb ausgelastet wird, dann kann man sie mit einer flachen Kurve zu noch weniger Verbrauch bringen, als mit einer steilen UV Kurve.

Ich hatte auch Undervolting mit max 1900 MHz ausprobiert und auch eine steile Kurve genutzt. Da ist die Karte bei WoW zu 90% auf 1900 MHz geblieben und nur kurz auf 1200 MHz runter. Mit der flachen Kurve liegt sie, wie oben geschrieben, meiste Zeit bei 1500 MHz und braucht weniger, als bei UV mit 1900 MHz.


----------



## deady1000 (5. Februar 2021)

Ah okay, das macht Sinn. Also wenn die Karte nicht unter Volllast läuft sehe ich es ein. Guter Punkt.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Februar 2021)

MourDog schrieb:


> Gerade von Alternate ne Mail bekommnen, hab am 24.10 bestellt. Hat wer von euch auch eine bekommen?


Krass, da wartet man 4 Monate und dann sowas.


----------



## owned139 (6. Februar 2021)

Ka, obs schon hier war, aber NV hat die Blackscreens/Treibercrashes in Webbrowsern gefixt: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...cing-geforce-hotfix-driver-46151-released-25/


----------



## Richu006 (6. Februar 2021)

Arikus schrieb:


> Lies mal genau, 1860 MHz sind immer noch über dem, was die Karte bei WoW mit FPS Limit braucht und das bei UWQHD mit allem auf max.
> Die meiste Zeit ist sie bei mir bei 1500 MHz und ca 140W.
> 
> 
> ...


also prinzipiell... gibt es dieses Szenario ja nur, wenn du mit etwas die fps limitierst. Ansonsten gibt es kein "werden nicht gebraucht*

Entweder limtiert die GPU oder die CPU... wenn du ein einfaches Last Szenario hast, dann hast du halt einfach 500+ fps... aber die Hardware wird ausgefahren, wenn du sie nicht limitierst.

Und wenn du die FPS limitierst, ja das kann natürlich sein, das da eine besser passende Kurve dann weniger strom braucht, aber das kommt bei mir eigentlich fast gar nicht vor. 

Also ja ich betreibe sowieso kein undervolting, Ich fahre meine Karte bis an die 480 Watt aus... ich habe nur ein sehr dezentes UV damit ich nicht ins Power Limit renne trotz 480 Watt.
und habe deswegen auch eine flachere Kurve.

Trotzdem gibt es bei mir fast nur Idle (keine Last, desktopbetrieb) da dümpelt der takt bei 200 bis 410mhz rum. Oder ich starte eine Anwendung, dann geht der Takt auf 2050- 2100mhz, viel dazwischen gibt es da eigentlich nicht.


----------



## EddyBaldon (6. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn man GA102 freien Lauf lässt, gibt der Chip auch richtig Gas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Februar 2021)

@EddyBaldon Das ist wohl so. Bei welchen Leistungsdaten war das?

- Spannung
- Takt
- Leistungsaufnahme

Also für Benchmarks lohnt sich das harte Übertakten auf alle Fälle. Ich persönlich benötige es aber aktuell nicht. Vielleicht mache ich nochmal einen Benchmark, wenn mein Wasserblock da ist.  Bis 400W kann man die RTX3090FE ja prügeln.


----------



## EddyBaldon (6. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Bei welchen Leistungsdaten war das?
> 
> - Spannung
> - Takt
> ...


Das ist kein hartes OC. Weder Shunt- noch Voltagemod, noch irgendwelche Spezialitäten. Lediglich Pmax lt. Suprim-BIOS und 150/600. Ein reines standard Gaming-Setup. Alles unter Luft. Hier die gewünschten Daten.


450 Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




350 Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (6. Februar 2021)

@EddyBaldon

Äh, ja... für mich sind 450W hartes OC.  
Und Memory hab ich überhaupt nicht angerührt.

Ich kann irgendwie nicht erkennen wohin die boostet.
2175MHz als Maximum, aber wo ist sie im Benchmark?


----------



## EddyBaldon (7. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @EddyBaldon
> 
> Äh, ja... für mich sind 450W hartes OC.
> 
> Ich kann irgendwie nicht erkennen wohin die boostet.


420 W bis 450 W sind die Standardspecs des Suprim-BIOS. Die Strix OC geht z. B. von Hause aus bis 480 Watt.

Hartes OC ist für mich ein Fremd-BIOS und/oder Hardwaremods bzw. Stickstoff etc.. Hier ist ein 1.000 Watt BIOS für die EVGA:









						EVGA RTX 3090 VBIOS
					

24 GB GDDR6X, 1395 MHz GPU, 1219 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Hatte ich kurz zum Testen drauf, denn die NCP303151A vertragen 50A Dauer und 80A Peak. Brachte nur ein paar Frames mehr, jedoch durchaus Tropfen auf der Stirn. Spieltrieb eben.



			https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NCP303151A-D.PDF
		


Wenn man sie lässt, boostet sie out of the box ohne jede Bastelei an Chips und Kurven, wunderschön automatisch und eben auch bis hoch zu knapp 2,2 GHz. Mit echter Strommessung sind dann am Oskar schon mal Peaks von bald 700 Watt zu sehen. Das ist auch der Grund warum User von Instabilitäten berichten. Da machen dann die Netzteile schlapp.

Eigentlich hatte ich noch nie eine derart unkomplizierte Grafikkarte.


----------



## deady1000 (7. Februar 2021)

Sind die Preise der 3090er in den letzten Tagen irgendwie durch die Decke gegangen??
Das ist ja völlig geisteskrank. Wenn ich so grob überschlage... lieferbar ab 2149€ und dann gibt es die meisten Modelle ab 2249-2349€, hoch bis 2929€. 



			https://www.alternate.de/Grafikkarten/RTX-3090
		




			https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/16073F101350014.html


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Sind die Preise der 3090er in den letzten Tagen irgendwie durch die Decke gegangen??
> Das ist ja völlig geisteskrank. Wenn ich so grob überschlage... lieferbar ab 2149€ und dann gibt es die meisten Modelle ab 2249-2349€, hoch bis 2929€.
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist wirklich unfassbar, es wird tatsächlich noch teurer als vorher....


----------



## pietcux (7. Februar 2021)

Also lasst uns mit den Karten, die wir haben pfleglich umgehen.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Februar 2021)

muss sagen ne 3080 Strix OC im Fractal Meshify C sieht schon leicht lustig aus.









						Fractal Design Meshify C (FD-CA-MESH-C-BKO) ab € 96,74 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Fractal Design Meshify C (FD-CA-MESH-C-BKO) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: N/A • Intern: 2x 3.5" (quer, Laufwerksschienen), 3x 2.5" • Front I/O: 2x USB-A 3.0 (5Gb/s), 1x Mi… ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## blautemple (7. Februar 2021)

Ich: Wie viel Undervolting Potenzial hat die 3090 wohl?
3090: Ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2021)

Brutal was die Karte selbst bei unter 900mv noch zieht. Du fährstaber natürlich auch immer strammen Takt.


----------



## blautemple (7. Februar 2021)

In dem Shot ist der Verbrauch sogar recht niedrig. Der ging hoch bis ca 415W 

Die mehr als 5000 Shader fordern halt ihren Tribut.


----------



## Duvar (7. Februar 2021)

Und wir armen AMDler müssen uns mit sowas zufrieden geben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ganze PC unter 100W nice^^
Hier ist aber selbst 450W GPU only anscheinend normal 

Hier die Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS Leistungsgrenze nicht auf dem Bild erkennbar ist auf -10%


----------



## blautemple (8. Februar 2021)

Ich habe nicht umsonst eine starke Wasserkühlung. Da hat es auf die Lautstärke praktisch keinen Einfluss was die GPU verbraucht


----------



## deady1000 (8. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich: Wie viel Undervolting Potenzial hat die 3090 wohl?
> 3090: Ja.


Ich checke deinen Beitrag nicht. Du sagst irgendwas mit UV und dann postest du ein Bild wo die Karte knapp 400W verbrät und sagst das war noch niedrig und sie ginge oft auch bis auf 415W? Also technisch gesehen ist das eventuell UV, aber normalerweise spricht man von UV, wenn es sich irgendwie effizienztechnisch lohnt und man den Stromverbrauch bedeutend senken kann. Wenn du in deinem Szenario 100MHz und 100mV runtergingest, könntest du wahrscheinlich knapp 30% Stromsparen.

Also knapp 2GHz bei unter 900mV sind wahrscheinlich schon okay, aber ob ~400W oder 450W/480W macht dann den Braten auch nicht mehr fett. UV ist für mich ne deutliche Senkung der Leistungsaufnahme unter 320W bei der RTX3090, eigentlich eher im Bereich von 280W oder so. Bis 370W ist es Stock bzw Auto-OC und alles drüber, ist OC (je nach Custommodell halt werksseitiges OC).

Letztendlich sind alle Karten gleich. Hier und da ne minimal andere Spannungsversorgung, wo dann die ein oder andere Karte im Extrembereich vielleicht 50MHz mehr schafft als andere und halt ein 8-Pin-Stecker mehr für extreme Leistungsaufnahmen oberhalb von 400W. Ansonsten ist das ganze absolut nichts besonderes. Sind alles die gleichen Chips. Mit entsprechender Kühlung und einer passenden Chipgüte kann das jede Karte, wenn man genug Saft drauf gibt und betet, dass sie stabil bleibt.

Also ich kann's nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Entweder man fährt die Karte sparsam und optimiert hin zum Sweetspot oder man knallt volles OC rein. Das Mittelding da (1995MHz / 400W) ist nix halbes und nix ganzes. Kannste die Karte besser @stock betreiben. Denke da wird sie ja auch bei knapp 2GHz rauskommen und sich auch noch an die 350-370W halten.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Denke da wird sie ja auch bei knapp 2GHz rauskommen und sich auch noch an die 350-370W halten.


Das hängt schwer von der Auflösung ab, in 4k sicher nicht.


----------



## EddyBaldon (8. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Entweder man fährt die Karte sparsam und optimiert hin zum Sweetspot oder man knallt volles OC rein.


Genau meine Rede. 

: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/nvidia-ampere-laberthread.576747/post-10659691


----------



## blautemple (8. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Kannste die Karte besser @stock betreiben. Denke da wird sie ja auch bei knapp 2GHz rauskommen und sich auch noch an die 350-370W halten.


Das will ich sehen. In 4k wirst du da eher zwischen 1500 und 1600MHz rumhängen 

Ansonsten war das auch eher eine Machbarkeitsstudie.


----------



## arthur95 (8. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Sind die Preise der 3090er in den letzten Tagen irgendwie durch die Decke gegangen??
> Das ist ja völlig geisteskrank. Wenn ich so grob überschlage... lieferbar ab 2149€ und dann gibt es die meisten Modelle ab 2249-2349€, hoch bis 2929€.
> 
> 
> ...


ja weil es noch schlimmer wird und das wissen die Händler:





__





						GeForce-RTX-30-Serie: Liefersituation wird sich noch verschlechtern - Hardwareluxx
					

GeForce-RTX-30-Serie: Liefersituation wird sich noch verschlechtern.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




Zitat von Alternate.NL:

_"Sowohl von den Herstellern als auch von NVIDIA haben wir leider die Nachricht erhalten, dass sich die Lieferfähigkeit der Karten der RTX 3000-Serie im ersten Quartal 2021 weiter verschlechtern wird. Dies ist auf die schlechte Verfügbarkeit von Rohstoffen und NVIDIA-Chips zurückzuführen, aber auch auf das chinesische Neujahrsfest, das eine vorübergehende Schließung von Fabriken verursacht."_

_" Dies bedeutet, dass die Chance eines RTX 3080, insbesondere für neue Bestellungen, praktisch gleich Null is__t. Der RTX 3070 und der RTX 3090 werden in kleinen Mengen geliefert. Die Verfügbarkeitschancen für den RTX 3060 Ti sind insbesondere bei den beliebten Modellen ebenfalls sehr gering. "_

Was ich nicht verstehe, wenn 3090 kommen warum dann keine 3080? Alleine die Nachfrage?
Es müsste ja logischerweise mehr 3080 anfallen, auch benötigt die viel weniger Speicher bzw. überhaupt Rohstoffe?!

(übersetzt mit Google-Translate)


----------



## blautemple (8. Februar 2021)

Die 3080 hat laut Steam eine Verbreitung von 0,63% während die 3090 nur auf 0,22% kommt. Zusätzlich dürfte die 3080 bei Minern viel beliebter sein als die 3090.

Quelle: https://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/Steam-Hardware-Software-Survey-Welcome-to-Steam


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2021)

Miner interessiert nur die Geschwindigkeit vom Speicher,das Teil könnte auch 4GB haben.


----------



## deady1000 (8. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Februar 2021)

Irgendwie ist es schon ein unangenehmes Gefühl dass der Speicher stellenweise 102 Grad warm wird, ich tippe mal Nvidia wird wissen was sie dabei machen wenn der Throttle erst ab 110 Grad beginnt und dass man entsprechende Dauertests vollzogen hat. Wie geht ihr mit der Situation um?


----------



## deady1000 (8. Februar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr mit der Situation um?


Habe bei meiner Karte noch nie mehr als 92°C gesehen und in den letzten Tagen waren es bei HwInfo eigentlich im Maximum trotz Volllast am Ende des Tages nur so 84-86°C. Also da mache ich mir gar keine Sorgen. Trotzdem kommt ein Wasserblock drauf, wenn er dann geliefert wird.

102°C sind ja offensichtlich von Nvidia toleriert, sonst hätten sie, wie du schon sagtest, das Throttling niedriger angesetzt oder überhaupt die Chips schonender getaktet/gevoltet. Wird schon passen. Wenn du bedenken hast, dann klopp einen Wasserblock drauf.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Habe bei meiner Karte noch nie mehr als 92°C gesehen und in den letzten Tagen waren es bei HwInfo eigentlich im Maximum trotz Volllast am Ende des Tages nur so 84-86°C. Also da mache ich mir gar keine Sorgen. Trotzdem kommt ein Wasserblock drauf, wenn er dann geliefert wird.
> 
> 102°C sind ja offensichtlich von Nvidia toleriert, sonst hätten sie, wie du schon sagtest, das Throttling niedriger angesetzt oder überhaupt die Chips schonender getaktet/gevoltet. Wird schon passen. Wenn du bedenken hast, dann klopp einen Wasserblock drauf.


Die 3090 FE scheint aufgrund des viel größeren Kühlers jedoch bessere Mem Temperaturen zu haben.
Aber Du hast natürlich Recht, hoffen wir dass Nvidia sich dabei was gedacht hat, wäre ja sonst komisch wenn in 1-2 Jahren die GPU's alle wegsterben.


----------



## blautemple (8. Februar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es schon ein unangenehmes Gefühl dass der Speicher stellenweise 102 Grad warm wird, ich tippe mal Nvidia wird wissen was sie dabei machen wenn der Throttle erst ab 110 Grad beginnt und dass man entsprechende Dauertests vollzogen hat. Wie geht ihr mit der Situation um?


So wie ich das sehe hast du 3 Optionen:
1. damit leben
2. die Karte verkaufen
3. auf Wasserkühlung

Ich wüsste genau welchen Weg ich gehen würde


----------



## RavionHD (8. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe hast du 3 Optionen:
> 1. damit leben
> 2. die Karte verkaufen
> 3. auf Wasserkühlung
> ...


Das ist anhand Deiner Signatur ersichtlich.

Ich werde wohl damit leben, ich werde unten am Gehäuse sobald mein USB 3.0 Adapter erscheint einen weiteren Intake Lüfter installieren der direkt Luft Richtung GPU bläst installieren und hoffen dass die Temperatur dadurch wenigstens auf unter 100 gelangt, eine dreistellige Zahl ist einfach auch psychologisch etwas belastbar, auch wenn es laut Nvidia im Rahmen liegt.


----------



## pietcux (8. Februar 2021)

Wozu brauchst du den USB Adapter? Mit Y-Kabeln kann man mehere Lüfter an einen Lüfter Anschluss hängen. Die haben, wenn es PWM Lüfter sind, dann alle die gleiche Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Eyren (8. Februar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Das ist anhand Deiner Signatur ersichtlich.
> 
> Ich werde wohl damit leben, ich werde unten am Gehäuse sobald mein USB 3.0 Adapter erscheint einen weiteren Intake Lüfter installieren der direkt Luft Richtung GPU bläst installieren und hoffen dass die Temperatur dadurch wenigstens auf unter 100 gelangt, eine dreistellige Zahl ist einfach auch psychologisch etwas belastbar, auch wenn es laut Nvidia im Rahmen liegt.


Vlt. Wäre ja auch ein passivmod etwas für dich? Habe mir diese Kühlkörper auf die backplate geklebt:



			https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B07KXSK13F?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image
		


Gibt's in verschiedenen Farben und finde ich optisch sogar recht hübsch. Leider habe ich keinen Vergleich zu vorher/nachher aber wenn es nix bringt hast du nur 8€ für den versuch gezahlt.

Falls die frage kommt ich habe so 70°C auf dem vram bei last aber das System ist auch in einer WaKü.


----------



## blautemple (8. Februar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Vlt. Wäre ja auch ein passivmod etwas für dich? Habe mir diese Kühlkörper auf die backplate geklebt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die 70 Grad liegen aber nicht an den mini passiv Kühlern. Die kannst du wieder abnehmen und du wirst nicht ein grad mehr auf dem VRam haben


----------



## Eyren (8. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die 70 Grad liegen aber nicht an den mini passiv Kühlern. Die kannst du wieder abnehmen und du wirst nicht ein grad mehr auf dem VRam haben


Hab ich ja indirekt eingeräumt das es wohl eher an der WaKü liegt.  

Wäre trotzdem interessant ob eine backplatekühlung etwas bringt. Da fehlts mir irgendwie noch.


----------



## blautemple (8. Februar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Hab ich ja indirekt eingeräumt das es wohl eher an der WaKü liegt.
> 
> Wäre trotzdem interessant ob eine backplatekühlung etwas bringt. Da fehlts mir irgendwie noch.


Ich habe weiter vorne im Thread mit meiner stink normalen Backplate quasi die gleichen Speicher Temperaturen wie @Richu006 und der hat auf der Backplate zusätzlich einen Ram Kühler verbaut. Das bringt bei der 3090 also absolut null.


----------



## Heisenberg23 (9. Februar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die 3090 FE scheint aufgrund des viel größeren Kühlers jedoch bessere Mem Temperaturen zu haben.


Kann hier meine Temps beitragen. Hab ne 3090 FE. Frischluft bekommt sie von zwei Noctua 140er, Abtransport findet über den im Deckel montieren Arctic liquidfreezer II 360 statt.Hab die Mem Temps jetzt mal in verschiedenen Szenarien beobachtet.

Spitze waren es bis jetzt 104C. Ansonsten hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es stark aufs Spiel ankommt. RDR2 kommt nach 1h auch auf seine 100C. Cyberpunk kommt auch relativ schnell auf seine 100-102 C. Das waren glaub ich meine höchsten Werte, bei meinen anderen Games komm ich so auf 92-96C ca. Auflösung ist 4k, denke das hat auch Auswirkungen auf die Temps. 

Karte läuft im Regelfall mit 1740 Mhz auf 750mV. Mit OC kam ich auf die 104C, mit 1920mhz bei 875mV (kommt beim VR zocken zum Einsatz).


----------



## KaterTom (9. Februar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr mit der Situation um?


Bei meiner 3090 ist es so, dass alles was die GPU kühler hält, auch die Temperatur des VRAMs senkt.
Ich nutze dafür voltage Curve + Framelimiter. Gerade der Framelimiter bringt nochmal richtig was, um die VRAM Temperaturen zu senken. Überlege dir mal, wieviel FPS du wirklich brauchst und ob der Einsatz eines Framelimiters für dich infrage käme.


----------



## Snoopy69 (9. Februar 2021)

Hab am 28.01. endlich meine 3090 Strix OC erhalten (bestellt am 25.09.2020 bei CP)
Die rennt schon besser, als die 3090 FTW3 Ultra (die ich hier auch noch hab), aber die Spulen der FTW3 sind wesentlich leiser bei zb BF5

Im Nachhinein ärgere ich mich, das tolle Angebot am 17.09.2020 verpasst zu haben - Strix OC für 1.615€ 
Aber 1.699€ ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Heisenberg23 (9. Februar 2021)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Bei meiner 3090 ist es so, dass alles was die GPU kühler hält, auch die Temperatur des VRAMs senkt.


Hast du eine Custom und wenn ja welche? Bei meiner FE macht zumindest das manuelle Hochstellen der Lüfter keinen großen Unterschied auf die Mem Temperatur verglichen mit den Auswirkungen auf die Chip Temperatur. Die ist bei Mem Temps von 102C gerade mal bei 65C (in Cyberpunk mit 1740Mhz/750mV, 50% Lüfter). 

Wohlgemerkt sind das die Werte nach 2h zocken, die Temperatur des Speichers erreicht bei mir immer relativ schnell 92C, das Wachstum danach wird immer langsamer. 

Aber auch nur mit meinem 24/7 UV Werten. Wenn beim VR Spielen knapp 400 Watt da durchgehen geht das auch relativ schnell das man die 100C sieht. Chip hat dann so 72-73C und die Lüfter gehen ordentlich hoch. 

Gerade verglichen mit Karten wie der Asus TUF steht die FE hier anscheinend echt nicht gut da. Hart finde ich, dass auch einige Customs schon schnell die 100 knacken. Schon klar, alles innerhalb der Spezifikationen. Aber nur 10C Spielraum bis zum throttle klingen iwie wenig. 

Und die Langzeit Haltbarkeit muss doch auch drunter leiden. Egal wie dieser Speicher konstruiert sein soll, es ist doch physikalisch nicht vermeidbar das durch hohe Temperaturen bzw durch den Prozess des Aufheizens und wieder Abkühlens jedes Material schneller verschleißt oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## KaterTom (9. Februar 2021)

Gigabyte RTX 3090 Eagle OC.


----------



## Snoopy69 (9. Februar 2021)

Heisenberg23 schrieb:


> Und die Langzeit Haltbarkeit muss doch auch drunter leiden. Egal wie dieser Speicher konstruiert sein soll, es ist doch physikalisch nicht vermeidbar das durch hohe Temperaturen bzw durch den Prozess des Aufheizens und wieder Abkühlens jedes Material schneller verschleißt oder irre ich mich da?


Ist richtig!


----------



## zotac2012 (9. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Habe bei meiner Karte noch nie mehr als 92°C gesehen und in den letzten Tagen waren es bei HwInfo eigentlich im Maximum trotz Volllast am Ende des Tages nur so 84-86°C. Also da mache ich mir gar keine Sorgen.


Von daher kann ich nur empfehlen ein undervolting Profil zu erstellen, man hat nur minimal weniger FPS und dafür deutlich bessere Temperaturen, weniger Watt-Verbrauch und der Speicher freut sich auch! 
*Screen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (9. Februar 2021)

Mit welchem Programm lässt du dir die Werte ingame anzeigen? Ist ja offenbar nicht der AB?


----------



## Blackout27 (9. Februar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es schon ein unangenehmes Gefühl dass der Speicher stellenweise 102 Grad warm wird, ich tippe mal Nvidia wird wissen was sie dabei machen wenn der Throttle erst ab 110 Grad beginnt und dass man entsprechende Dauertests vollzogen hat. Wie geht ihr mit der Situation um?



Ich habe die GPU untervoltet aber die Lüfterkurve so angepasst, das die Lüfter nicht niedriger drehen trotz kühlerer GPU. Soweit ich es bisher ausgelesen habe, sind die Ram Chips bei mir unter Spielelast bei um die 85 - 90 Grad.
Damit kann ich gut leben.

Auf der anderen Seite, sind die Ram Chips eben so ausgelegt. ob die nun 85 oder 105 Grad warm werden sollte nicht das Problem sein. Fürs Bauchgefühl sind Werte unter 90 Grad aber natürlich immer besser. So geht es mir jedenfalls 


Heisenberg23 schrieb:


> Kann hier meine Temps beitragen. Hab ne 3090 FE. Frischluft bekommt sie von zwei Noctua 140er, Abtransport findet über den im Deckel montieren Arctic liquidfreezer II 360 statt.Hab die Mem Temps jetzt mal in verschiedenen Szenarien beobachtet.
> 
> Spitze waren es bis jetzt 104C. Ansonsten hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es stark aufs Spiel ankommt. RDR2 kommt nach 1h auch auf seine 100C. Cyberpunk kommt auch relativ schnell auf seine 100-102 C. Das waren glaub ich meine höchsten Werte, bei meinen anderen Games komm ich so auf 92-96C ca. Auflösung ist 4k, denke das hat auch Auswirkungen auf die Temps.
> 
> Karte läuft im Regelfall mit 1740 Mhz auf 750mV. Mit OC kam ich auf die 104C, mit 1920mhz bei 875mV (kommt beim VR zocken zum Einsatz).



Wo liegen deine Ram Tamps wenn due GPU untervoltet ist? Rein von dem Setup sind unsere Karten ja identisch, auch wenn deine ein paar Mhz höher taktet bei 0,75V ^^

Ein RDR2 besitze ich für den PC nicht daher die Frage. Bei mir sind es wie gesagt als ich geschaut habe so um die 85 Grad gewesen. Spitze war ~90 Grad. Besitze die RTX3090 FE allerdings auch erst seit ein paar Tagen.


----------



## zotac2012 (9. Februar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Mit welchem Programm lässt du dir die Werte ingame anzeigen? Ist ja offenbar nicht der AB?


Doch ist der MSI-Afterburner mit HWinfo64! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Februar 2021)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Von daher kann ich nur empfehlen ein undervolting Profil zu erstellen, man hat nur minimal weniger FPS und dafür deutlich bessere Temperaturen, weniger Watt-Verbrauch und der Speicher freut sich auch!


UV-Profil hab ich und den Speicher rühre ich nicht an. Unter 95°C lässt mich das alles total kalt. Glaube dem Speicher ist es auch relativ egal ob 70°C oder 90°C. Ab 100°C kann man langsam mal drüber nachdenken an einer Lösung zu arbeiten, aber darunter sehe ich noch keine Notwendigkeit hier zu handeln.


----------



## Heisenberg23 (9. Februar 2021)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Wo liegen deine Ram Tamps wenn due GPU untervoltet ist?


Sorry, ich habe mich etwas kompliziert ausgedrückt. Die 92-96C sind die Speicher  Temperatur mit UV. Stock oder gar OC geht das ganz schnell an/über 100C


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2021)

Wenn ihr die Mem Temps wirklich an die Spitze treiben wollt dann geht das nur durch eine möglich hohe Auflösung, in UWQHD sind die Temps bei mir auch dauerhaft unter 100 Grad, in 5K jedoch (z.Bsp. in The Witcher 3 nach gut 15 Minuten sind es gut und gerne mal 102 Grad).

0.93V Undervolting brachte bei mir nichts was Temps angeht, ich denke da muss man mindestens auf 0.85V setzen.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2021)

Also wenn ich versuche meine zu Undervolten dann gehen da max minus 32mV sonst stürzt mir das Game ab.
Läuft aber auch unter Luft bei 1900-1950mhz.
Btw: Spiele in 4k mit (Raytracing in den games die es denn haben) denke das lastet die GPU auch etwas intensiver auslastet als jetzt WQHD oder andere kleineren Auflösungen.


----------



## zotac2012 (9. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> UV-Profil hab ich und den Speicher rühre ich nicht an. Unter 95°C lässt mich das alles total kalt. Glaube dem Speicher ist es auch relativ egal ob 70°C oder 90°C.


Ja was soll der Speicher auch sonst machen, ist ja kein Lebewesen sondern nur ein Bauteil! 


deady1000 schrieb:


> Ab 100°C kann man langsam mal drüber nachdenken an einer Lösung zu arbeiten, aber darunter sehe ich noch keine Notwendigkeit hier zu handeln.


Ich möchte ja auch niemanden zu etwas zwingen, daher habe ich ja geschrieben, ich kann es nur empfehlen, was der einzelne User daraus macht oder wie diese sich Verhalten, das muss jeder selbst wissen.

Mir ist es wichtig, dass meine Grafikkarte nicht zu heiß wird, daher strebe ich immer Werte deutlich unter 70°C an und mit meinem undervolting Profil erhitzt sich der Speicher bis max. 82°C, meist bleibt auch drunter, je nach Game.

Aber die Unterschiede zwischen den Default Werten und den undervolting Werten, was GPU-Temperatur, Speicher-Temperatur und den Watt-Verbrauch betrifft, sind schon erstaunlich. Der Leistungsverlust in FPS gemessen mach in den Games ca. 3-5 FPS, da ich eh nur in UHD 4K Game und die FPS dann wegen VSync auf 60 FPS cappe, spüre ich den Leistungsverlust nicht einmal!

Aber selbst wenn ich VRR nutzen würde, wäre es mir auch egal, ob ich jetzt 80 oder 83-85 FPS habe, dass macht keinen Unterschied. Merken würde es man vermutlich nur dann, wenn man ansonsten konstant die 120 bzw. 144 FPS hätte und man immer darunterbleiben würde, aber das erreicht man bei den tripple A Games in UHD sowieso nicht.

Habe dazu auch mal ein Video mit The Witcher 3 gemacht, da kann man gut sehen, das sich UV schon lohnt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=88eWCgGwnYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also wenn ich versuche meine zu Undervolten dann gehen da max minus 32mV sonst stürzt mir das Game ab.
> Läuft aber auch unter Luft bei 1900-1950mhz.


Ich habe hier mal ein Video bezüglich der Erstellung eines Undervolting Profiles über den MSI-Afterburner und dem Curve Editor gemacht, was die Einstellungen und Vorgehensweise betrifft, vielleicht hilft es Dir!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qkLs_Dug_UU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2021)

Danke für das Video aber so Ähnlich habe ich das auch schon versucht vlt brauch meine 3090 einfach mehr Voltage.
Bzw. ich möchte halt auch einen Möglichst hohen Takt .


----------



## zotac2012 (9. Februar 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Danke für das Video aber so Ähnlich habe ich das auch schon versucht vlt brauch meine 3090 einfach mehr Voltage.
> Bzw. ich möchte halt auch einen Möglichst hohen Takt .


Dann würde ich 0,900 oder 0,950 Volt versuchen, da solltest Du einen Takt deutlich über 1900 MHz schaffen, was ja dann zumindest dem Default Wert entspreche würde. Natürlich hängt UV genauso von der Chip-Güte ab, wie OC, es bleibt wie immer eine Silicon Valley Lotterie!

Aber klar ist auch, allein nur ein hoher Takt bedeutet nicht gleich deutlich mehr FPS, dann müssten ja die Grafikkarten von AMD in Form der RX 6800XT / 6900XT mit Ihren 2800 bis 3000 MHz die Nvidia Ampere Grafikkarten in Grund und Boden stampfen!


----------



## EddyBaldon (9. Februar 2021)

Dass HWI nun die VRAM Temp anzeigen kann ist wie man sieht mehr Fluch als Segen. Alle machen sich nun wegen der Speichertemperaturen verrückt. Dabei tritt der VRAM bei Temperaturüberschreitung genauso automatisch in die Bremse wie die GPU. 

Das technische Grafikkartendesign ist allein verantwortlich den Unterschied zwischen 85° und 100°. Meine MSI 3090 bleibt zum Glück auch bei 450 Watt für Luftkühlung eher lauwarm. Insoweit also durchaus eine Empfehlung.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (9. Februar 2021)

@ Zotac probier es mal so, dann ist die Curve schöner. 1. Curve Editor öffnen und den Punkt bei der gewünschten Spannung anklicken. 2. Core Clock bis auf die gewünschte Frequenz nach rechts schieben 3. Alle folgenden Punkte in der Curve markieren (Shift + linke Maustaste) und auf den selben Wert nach unten ziehen.


----------



## zotac2012 (9. Februar 2021)

Bugs-Bunny1 schrieb:


> @ Zotac probier es mal so, dann ist die Curve schöner.


Habe ich gerade mal gemacht, auf die Schönheit der Curve habe ich bisher noch nicht geachtet! 

Sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann auch gleich mal in Cyberpunk 2077 getestet, funktioniert auch, aber mehr wie 1770 MHz darf ich der Curve im Curve Editor nicht geben, da ja die Grafikkarte bis zu zwei Boost-Stufen, also 30 MHz hochtaktet, denn alles über 1800 MHz führt bei meiner Grafikkarte in Cyberpunk 2077 sonst zum Absturz.

Hat so auch einwandfrei funktioniert, aber Cyberpunk 2077 scheint schon etwas besonderes zu sein, was die Empfindlichkeit bei UV angeht, wie aber auch bei der Speicherauslastung, die immer wieder mal die 10.000 MB knacken kann [hier im Screen sind es nur um die 7.000 MB!], die ich sonst in keinem Spiel bisher so gesehen habe. 

*Screen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher ist eigentlich Cyberpunk 2077 ideal zum Testen auf Stabilität für UV geeignet, wenn das Profil hier durch geht, dann habe ich in keinem anderen Szenario ein Problem gehabt!


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Februar 2021)

Hi Jungs, wie heißt der Parameter in HwInfo für die Temp des Speichers?


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2021)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hi Jungs, wie heißt der Parameter in HwInfo für die Temp des Speichers?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Februar 2021)

Hier nach 30 min Warzone 1440p
Renderscale auf 110% im Game gestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut so von den Memory Temps?
Karte ist UV 1850 MHz @ 0,85 mV


----------



## RavionHD (10. Februar 2021)

82 Grad sind sehr gut, wobei ich in Warzone auch relativ niedrige Temps habe, trotz UWQHD. Versuche mal via DSR in 4K-5K, am Besten ein Spiel wie The Witcher 3 oder Metro Exodus.


----------



## Nathenhale (10. Februar 2021)

Oder Cyberpunk falls vorhanden .


----------



## deady1000 (10. Februar 2021)

Schnell sein!

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition | Notebooksbilliger

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition | Notebooksbilliger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (10. Februar 2021)

Hänge leider in diesen komischen Warteraum


----------



## deady1000 (10. Februar 2021)

Und alle weg. 
Mal in ~5 Tagen gucken wieviele neue Rezensionen es gibt.
Aktuell 26 und 12.


----------



## Mydgard (10. Februar 2021)

Aus Interesse: Zu welchem Preis hat nbb die Founders denn verkauft? Zum Founders Preis wie von nvidia vorgegeben? Also 699/1499?


----------



## blautemple (10. Februar 2021)

Notebooksbilliger ist der offizielle Reseller für Nvidia, dementsprechend in der UVP. Also 719€ für die 3080 und 1549€ für die 3090


----------



## deady1000 (10. Februar 2021)

Mydgard schrieb:


> Aus Interesse: Zu welchem Preis hat nbb die Founders denn verkauft? Zum Founders Preis wie von nvidia vorgegeben? Also 699/1499?


Ja. Ich hab meine da für 1499€ bekommen. Die UVPs wurden aber jetzt von NV leicht angehoben. Kann sein, dass die jetzt 20-50€ teurer sind.


----------



## blautemple (10. Februar 2021)

Das ist nur eine Anpassung an die wieder angehobene Mehrwertsteuer.


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Schnell sein!
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Founders Edition | Notebooksbilliger
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Founders Edition | Notebooksbilliger


Gibt es einen Bot, der das prüft?


----------



## deady1000 (10. Februar 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Bot, der das prüft?


Joa, sicherlich. Ich hab ein selbstgeschriebenes Python-Skript aufm RaspberryPi, welches Änderungen alle 3 Minuten loggt und mich per Email benachrichtigt. ^^ Kann auch nachträglich immer gucken was los war, da eine HTML-Datei bei einem Treffer gespeichert wird. Mache das aber nur aus Eigeninteresse. Ist ganz hilfreich für Artikel, die man möglichst früh bestellen möchte. Konnte so auch den Wasserblock von EK relativ sofort bestellen.

PS: Das Skript schlägt immer noch permanent an. Irgendwie ist bei NBB immer noch bzw wieder der Warteraum online. Ist von Browser zu Browser unterschiedlich?


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. Februar 2021)

Ich komme an dem Warteraum nicht mal vorbei. Denke da ist ein Service abgeschmiert.


----------



## Snoopy69 (11. Februar 2021)

Hab vorgestern meine 3090 Strix OC auf Wasser mit „StrixSky-Kühlung“ umgebaut. Halb Strix (BP), halb Byksky (Block) 
Es war zwar eine BP beim Block von Byksky dabei, aber ich hatte keine Lust nochmal die eklige Schaum-WLPads von den Chips zu kratzen (gehen nicht zerstörungsfrei runter). Außerdem hab ich mit der Strix-BP einen höheren Anpressdruck, wegen dem Kreuz (ist mir der Byksky-BP nicht verwendbar)

Der Byksky ist zwar nicht mein Wunsch-Block (ich mag kein AcrylGlas), aber kühlen tut er super. Soll auch nur übergangsweise zum AqC-Block dienen

Nur der GPU-Temperatur-Sensor scheint zu tief auszulesen. Denn 4°C GPU bei 4°C Wasser kann nicht sein. Mit der 2080Ti hatte ich minimal 8-9°C bei 4°C Wasser

Unter Luft konnte ich max. +150MHz mehr geben. Jetzt unter Wasser + „etwas anderem BIOS“ gehen jetzt max. +270Mhz
Für Gaming kaum der Rede wert. Für Benchmarking ein kleiner Meilenstein...

Evtl. probiere ich noch die 4.100 zu knacken...
Falls jmd Lust hat hier mitzumachen, bitte nur nach Anleitung einstellen








						[Sammelthread] - Offizieller Nvidia RTX 3080Ti - 3090+Ti Overclocking und Modding Thread - MIT Hall Of Fame
					

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde :wink:  Vorwort: Vor 6 Jahren hab ich mal den OC Thread für die 290(X) erstellt und hab mir gedacht, ich mach jetzt mal einen 3090 Thread. Mit 18 Stunden vorm Launch bin ich etwas früh dran für den Thread, aber dann ist auch schon alles bereit:coffee: Ich geh sowieso...




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (11. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Hab vorgestern meine 3090 Strix OC auf Wasser mit „StrixSky-Kühlung“ umgebaut. Halb Strix (BP), halb Byksky (Block)
> Es war zwar eine BP beim Block von Byksky dabei, aber ich hatte keine Lust nochmal die eklige Schaum-WLPads von den Chips zu kratzen (gehen nicht zerstörungsfrei runter). Außerdem hab ich mit der Strix-BP einen höheren Anpressdruck, wegen dem Kreuz (ist mir der Byksky-BP nicht verwendbar)
> 
> Der Byksky ist zwar nicht mein Wunsch-Block (ich mag kein AcrylGlas), aber kühlen tut er super. Soll auch nur übergangsweise zum AqC-Block dienen
> ...



Ist die Backplate nicht länger als das PCB und der Kühlerblock? Sieht das nicht merkwürdig aus?

Und 4°C wassertemperatur zockst du mit Jacke und Handschuhen? Wo hast du denn dein Rechner stehen? Also ich habe so 20-21° Raumtemperatur. Kälter wird das Wasser nicht xD


----------



## deady1000 (11. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Und 4°C wassertemperatur zockst du mit Jacke und Handschuhen? Wo hast du denn dein Rechner stehen? Also ich habe so 20-21° Raumtemperatur. Kälter wird das Wasser nicht xD


Irgendwann, wenn ich mal ein Haus baue, mache ich ne Bohrung durch die Außenwand im PC-Zimmer, hänge einen Radiator wettergeschützt draußen auf und leite das Wasser da durch.   PC ausstatten mit externen Schnellverbindern und im Winter muss dann Frostschutzmittel reingemischt werden.


----------



## Richu006 (11. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Irgendwann, wenn ich mal ein Haus baue, mache ich ne Bohrung durch die Außenwand im PC-Zimmer, hänge einen Radiator wettergeschützt draußen auf und leite das Wasser da durch.   PC ausstatten mit externen Schnellverbindern und im Winter muss dann Frostschutzmittel reingemischt werden.


Das wäre denkbar unklug, wenn du nicht alles Isolieren möchtest... Stichwort Kondenswasser.

Und im Sommer wäre es Kontraproduktiv, weil draussen wärmer als im isolierten Haus.

Deshalb frage ich mich ja wie Snoopy das gelöst hat?


----------



## blautemple (11. Februar 2021)

Ich tippe mal auf Chiller und "Fenster auf". Dauerhaft wird das so nicht laufen.


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2021)

Er hat einen Chiller ja.


----------



## Snoopy69 (11. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ist die Backplate nicht länger als das PCB und der Kühlerblock? Sieht das nicht merkwürdig aus?
> 
> Und 4°C wassertemperatur zockst du mit Jacke und Handschuhen? Wo hast du denn dein Rechner stehen? Also ich habe so 20-21° Raumtemperatur. Kälter wird das Wasser nicht xD


Ja, die BP ist länger, als die BP von Byksky. Aber der Block ist nur übergangsweise drin, bis was von AqC kommt. Aber steht ja schon oben auch noch, warum ich die Strix-BP genommen hab

Die 4 Grad waren bei offenem Fenster und Chiller. Mit dem offenen Fenster kann ich den ganzen Tag bei 4 Grad Wasser ohne Kondensation benchen


deady1000 schrieb:


> Irgendwann, wenn ich mal ein Haus baue, mache ich ne Bohrung durch die Außenwand im PC-Zimmer, hänge einen Radiator wettergeschützt draußen auf und leite das Wasser da durch.   PC ausstatten mit externen Schnellverbindern und im Winter muss dann Frostschutzmittel reingemischt werden.


Gute Idee, solange nichts einfriert 




blautemple schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Chiller und "Fenster auf". Dauerhaft wird das so nicht laufen.


Stimmt genau 
„Fenster auf“ soll der Kondensation vorbeugen. Hab dennoch alle halbe Stunde nachgeguckt. Da war nicht mal der Hauch einer Kondensation

Ich mach das schon mehr als 13 Jahre so und kann sagen, dass in der Richtung etwas Erfahrung hab 

Für den Alltag hab ich noch den Mora, der seit über einem Jahr im kühlen Kniestock steht. Jetzt bei den Minusgraden hab ich Max 20 Grad Wasser


----------



## Gurdi (11. Februar 2021)

RT funzt seit heute auch auf NV GPUS in Godfall wenn es jemand zockt


> Ray-tracing is enabled for users using NVIDIA cards 20XX and up. Ensure that NVIDIA drivers are at 461.09 or newer along with Windows update version 19041 or newer.


----------



## Snoopy69 (12. Februar 2021)

Gestern ging noch bissl was 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Februar 2021)

Mydgard schrieb:


> Aus Interesse: Zu welchem Preis hat nbb die Founders denn verkauft? Zum Founders Preis wie von nvidia vorgegeben? Also 699/1499?


Ja, 1499€. Hatte zwei Tage vorher eine Eagle OC für 200€ mehr, mit der ich ansonsten zufrieden war. NBB hat sich auf keinen Deal eingelassen, also haben sie die Eagle OC zurück bekommen.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es schon ein unangenehmes Gefühl dass der Speicher stellenweise 102 Grad warm wird, ich tippe mal Nvidia wird wissen was sie dabei machen wenn der Throttle erst ab 110 Grad beginnt und dass man entsprechende Dauertests vollzogen hat. Wie geht ihr mit der Situation um?


Meine hat auch schon 102°C bei Metro Exodus erreicht. Mit angepasster Spannungskurve (mit niedrigerer maximal Spannung als Stock), 400W PL und FPS Limit bei 117 bleibt die Karte bei maximal 96-98°C. Die Temperatur ist aber stark vom Spiel abhängig. Solange die Karte nicht drosselt, mache ich mir keine Sorgen.
Bin auf den Sommer gespannt, wenn die Umgebungstemperatur 10°C höher ist.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2021)

Hier weil ich euch so sehr mag:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGNhYaXNZGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## deady1000 (12. Februar 2021)

Einfach mal gratis PCIe4.0 freigeschaltet bekommen - auf dem X470er.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (12. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Einfach mal gratis PCIe4.0 freigeschaltet bekommen - auf dem X470er.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommst du darauf? Da steht immer das max das die Grafikkarte supported und nicht das was supported wird. Bei meinem System mit dem 10900K steht da auch 4.0


----------



## deady1000 (12. Februar 2021)

Da stand immer PCIe 3.0 und seit dem letzten Update PCIe 4.0.  
Vielleicht patchen die das gerade rein. Auf ASUS-Boards lief das ja auch schon.


----------



## blautemple (12. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Da stand immer PCIe 3.0 und seit dem letzten Update PCIe 4.0.
> Vielleicht patchen die das gerade rein. Auf ASUS-Boards lief das ja auch schon.


Schau mal unter GPU-Z.


----------



## deady1000 (12. Februar 2021)

Ja schon geschaut und mit 3DMark nachgemessen. Nach wie vor nur PCIe3.0x16-Speed. Vielleicht kommt das Feature aber bald. Jetzt wird ja auch demnächst Resizable Bar freigeschaltet (das kommt definitiv für mein Board). Vielleicht hängt das zusammen und es kommt zeitgleich. Jedenfalls sieht es in CPU-Z definitiv anders aus und PCIe4.0 stand da in der Ebene "Mainboard" noch nie bei mir. Das ist neu.


----------



## blautemple (12. Februar 2021)

Bei meinem 10900K mit Z490 stand das schon immer da und da kommt definitiv niemals PCIe 4.0.
Aber gut, wir werden es sehen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Februar 2021)

Yo, 

siehe da.. Bios Update für mein Z490 Tomahawk.. Re Size Bar für 3xxx Karten aktiv. Hab ich dadurch mehr Leistung? (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (13. Februar 2021)

Es fehlt noch der Nvidia Treiber und das Bios Update für die Grafikkarte. Der Treiber kommt mit Release der 3060 am 25.2. und die vBios für die Karten sollen laut Nvidia ab Anfang März von den Herstellern verteilt werden.


----------



## pietcux (13. Februar 2021)

Weiß man schon welche Spiele davon profitierten werden?


----------



## Anthropos (13. Februar 2021)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Bios Update für mein Z490 Tomahawk.. Re Size Bar für 3xxx Karten aktiv.


Danke für den Hinweis. Eben mal für mein Board geschaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Resizable-Bar gibt sogar bereits seit 19.01. Vollkommen an mir vorbei gegangen. Werde das morgen mal ausprobieren! 

Edit:


> blautemple schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es fehlt noch der Nvidia Treiber und das Bios Update für die Grafikkarte. Der Treiber kommt mit Release der 3060 am 25.2. und die vBios für die Karten sollen laut Nvidia ab Anfang März von den Herstellern verteilt werden.


OK! Den Spielverderber-Kommentar habe ich zu spät wahrgenommen. Dann halt erst Anfang März! 
Ist aber schon mal gut zu wissen, dass es an meinem Board-Hersteller nicht scheitern wird!


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2021)

Ohne Bios für die Karte, wird da nicht viel passieren bei dir.


----------



## deady1000 (15. Februar 2021)

It's funny because it's true. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. Februar 2021)

Hatte garnicht daran gedacht, dass die Graka auch ein neues BIOS für res. Bar braucht. Hoffe, dass das im März klappt


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Februar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Weiß man schon welche Spiele davon profitierten werden?


Für Nvidia ist mWn nichts öffentlich bekannt, auch im Vergleich zu AMD.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Februar 2021)

geht ab

"This upgrade is so extensive, it will require a Ray Tracing capable GPU as the minimum spec"









						DEEP SILVER AND 4A GAMES ANNOUNCE METRO EXODUS PC ENHANCED EDITION AND REVEAL MORE DETAILS FOR PLAYSTATION 5 AND XBOX SERIES X|S UPGRADE — 4A Games
					

4A Games and Deep Silver announce the Metro Exodus PC Enhanced Edition, reveal details about new Ray Tracing features for PlayStation 5 and Xbox Series X|S and PC, and give info on Mac and Linux versions of Metro Exodus.




					www.4a-games.com.mt


----------



## DARPA (15. Februar 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> geht ab
> 
> "This upgrade is so extensive, it will require a Ray Tracing capable GPU as the minimum spec"


Oh interessant. Bin gespannt wie das dann läuft.

Mit RT Ultra verkommt die 6900XT jetzt schon zur FHD Karte. Und dann hab ich immer noch Spitzen über 400 W ASIC gesehen. RT heizt auf Navi einfach übel.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9e1GVT0tFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Richu006 (16. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Der Hotspot, der kein Hotspot ist...
Weil die VRAM den ja massiv übertreffen.

Sind dann nicht eher die VRAM der "Hotspot"?


----------



## deady1000 (16. Februar 2021)

Kein Plan wie Igors Karte auf 106°C VRAM kommt. Meine kommt da nicht mal im Ansatz hin. Nie höher als 92°C.


----------



## Richu006 (16. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Kein Plan wie Igors Karte auf 106°C VRAM kommt. Meine kommt da nicht mal im Ansatz hin. Nie höher als 92°C.


Kommt natürlich auf die Last an. Und die Kühlung

Meine kommen Wassergekühlt und bis zum Anschlag übertaktet (+1500mhz) 
Beim Ether minen auf max 86°C

Beim Zocken werden sie so 70°C


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Kein Plan wie Igors Karte auf 106°C VRAM kommt. Meine kommt da nicht mal im Ansatz hin. Nie höher als 92°C.


Auflösung. Steht doch oben drin, Witcher 3 UHD, vorgewärmt 22 Grad Raum.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Februar 2021)

In The Witcher 3 5K komme ich nach 15-20 Minuten auch auf 102 Grad.


----------



## Heisenberg23 (16. Februar 2021)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit mal beim VR spielen drauf geachtet. Da knack ich mit sogut wie jedem Spiel die 100C Marke in der Spitze und im Schnitt liegt die Memory Junction bei 96C schätz ich. Wohlgemerkt undervoltet, noch nicht mal Stock. 3090 FE @1740MHZ-0,75V.

Interessant finde ich das die stock Lüfterkurve das alles noch entspannt nimmt. Erst wenn länger eine Temp von iwas über 100 dauerhaft anliegt drehen die Lüfter auf, auch wenn der Chip noch iwo bei 65 C rumdümpelt.


----------



## deady1000 (16. Februar 2021)

Heisenberg23 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich das die stock Lüfterkurve das alles noch entspannt nimmt. Erst wenn länger eine Temp von iwas über 100 dauerhaft anliegt drehen die Lüfter auf, auch wenn der Chip noch iwo bei 65 C rumdümpelt.


Das ist der Knackpunkt. Die 3090FE geht ja in seltensten Fällen über 50% Luftergeschwindigkeit und beachtet die VRAM-Temperatur eigentlich gar nicht. Von daher ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass man hier höhere Werte ausliest. Wenn man die Lüfter manuell hochregelt, dann bleibt es natürlich auch kühler.


----------



## Heisenberg23 (17. Februar 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Die 3090FE geht ja in seltensten Fällen über 50% Luftergeschwindigkeit und beachtet die VRAM-Temperatur eigentlich gar nicht.


Das stimmt pauschal nicht. Kommt halt auf das Spiel und die Auflösung an. Bei mir dreht die Karte in vielen Games auch nur mit 30-40% Fan speed. Sobald der Speicher ackert gehen die Lüfter aber auch mal auf 60% obwohl die Chip Temperatur niedrig ist. 

Hätte ich eine Custom Fan Curve nur auf Basis der Chip Temp würd der Speicher hier wahrscheinlich noch heißer als er eh schon läuft. Und mit stock settings läuft der thermisch schon mitunter hart am Limit. "Schönwetter" Szenarien sind für das Problem hier uninteressant. Solange du in deinen Games maximal 92C siehst ist es ja auch kein Problem. Ich seh bei meinen Spielen aber regelmäßig höhere Temperaturen. 

Gerade bei der Combi Undervolting + Anpassen der Lüfter Kurve sollte man darauf achten das durch die reduzierte Abwärme des Chips die Lüfter nicht zu niedrig laufen und der Speicher auch unter Last ordentlich gekühlt wird.


----------



## Eyren (17. Februar 2021)

Vergiss es. Wenn du die Vram Temperatur als Problem siehst wird dir gesagt du seist paranoid und Nvidia wisse schon was die machen.

Ich aufjedenfall freu mich auf die kommenden Änderungen mit der Hotspot Temperatur.  Bin zwar durch mit dem Umbau auf Wasser und Temps passen soweit alle aber immer schön wenn man seine Hardware ein wenig überwachen kann.


----------



## blautemple (17. Februar 2021)

Die neue Hwinfo64 Beta mit dem Hotspot Wert ist da. Sieht bei mir aber ganz gut aus würde ich sagen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (17. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die neue Hwinfo64 Beta mit dem Hotspot Wert ist da. Sieht bei mir aber ganz gut aus würde ich sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe mal das selbe Szernario durch gespielt... Mein Wasser ist +- 3°C  wärmer, am Ende habe ich aber fast überall die selben Delta Werte.

15 Minuten Furmark laufen lassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoopy69 (17. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die neue Hwinfo64 Beta mit dem Hotspot Wert ist da. Sieht bei mir aber ganz gut aus würde ich sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieviel Unterschied zw. Hotspot und normal GPU?


----------



## Richu006 (17. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Wieviel Unterschied zw. Hotspot und normal GPU?


steht doch alles da? musst doch nur lesen?


----------



## zotac2012 (17. Februar 2021)

Wie wird denn diese Hotspot-Temperatur ermittelt, auf was bezieht sich diese Temperatur denn genau? 

*Screen:* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (17. Februar 2021)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Wie wird denn diese Hotspot-Temperatur ermittelt, auf was bezieht sich diese Temperatur denn genau?
> 
> *Screen:*
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das richtig Verstehe, ist der Hotspot, der heisseste Punkt auf/in dem Chip... 
Anscheinend ist die GPU Temperatur selbst eher so ein Mittelwert aus vielen verschiedenen Werten, während der Hotspot quasi den heissesten Messwert vom Chip darstellen dürfte. Oder irgend so etwas









						Auch die NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3000 Serie besitzt eine Hotspot-Temperatur! Erste Messungen und der Vergleich mit AMD | igor´sLAB
					

Sagen wir es mal so: es hätte uns eigentlich alle verwundert, wenn NVIDIA diesen Hotspot-Messwert nicht auch nutzen würde. Nur ist die nutzbare Schnittstelle für die gängige Drittanbietersoftware…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Snoopy69 (18. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> steht doch alles da? musst doch nur lesen?


Übersehen   
Mal schauen, wie hoch die Temperatur bei mir geht. Der Sensor meiner Strix geht jedenfalls total falsch - egal in welchem Temperaturbereich


----------



## Richu006 (18. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Übersehen
> Mal schauen, wie hoch die Temperatur bei mir geht. Der Sensor meiner Strix geht jedenfalls total falsch - egal in welchem Temperaturbereich


Wieso? Was zeigt er denn an? 
Ich habe ja auch eine strix, meine Werte scheinen plausibel


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2021)

Meiner zeigt nur im Idle totalen Quatsch an. Da bin ich immer 2 Grad unter Wassertemperatur und dementsprechend bei Systemstart sogar unter Raumtemperatur 
Unter Last passt es dann aber wieder.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Meiner zeigt nur im Idle totalen Quatsch an. Da bin ich immer 2 Grad unter Wassertemperatur und dementsprechend bei Systemstart sogar unter Raumtemperatur
> Unter Last passt es dann aber wieder.


Möglich das ein Offset angewendet wird für die Telemetrie oder aber die Werte von HwInfo nicht absolut korrekt interpretiert werden derzeit. Der Wert scheint mir immer noch etwas niedrig zu sein.


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Möglich das ein Offset angewendet wird für die Telemetrie oder aber die Werte von HwInfo nicht absolut korrekt interpretiert werden derzeit. Der Wert scheint mir immer noch etwas niedrig zu sein.


Das lässt sich halt schwer einschätzen, aber eig wüsste ich nicht warum die Werte nicht plausibel sein sollten.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Februar 2021)

Ich hätte dem HotSpot sp 5-10 Grad höher verortet.


----------



## Richu006 (18. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hätte dem HotSpot sp 5-10 Grad höher verortet.


Naja der eigentliche "Hotspot" ist bei nvidia ja auch der Speicher...

Der "Hotspot" ist dagegen ja schon richtig kalt xD


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hätte dem HotSpot sp 5-10 Grad höher verortet.


Und warum? Einfach nur "Gefühl" lasse ich hier nicht gelten


----------



## Gurdi (18. Februar 2021)

Wegen der hohen Speichertemperatur und der hohen Leistungsaufnahme kommt mir der Wert nicht so recht plausibel vor. Andereseits sind die Chips ja sehr groß und die Packdichte vergleichsweise niedrig gegen die 7nm Radeons.


----------



## blautemple (18. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wegen der hohen Speichertemperatur und der hohen Leistungsaufnahme kommt mir der Wert nicht so recht plausibel vor. Andereseits sind die Chips ja sehr groß und die Packdichte vergleichsweise niedrig gegen die 7nm Radeons.


Aber was hat die Speichertemperatur und die Leistungsaufnahme mit dem Hotspot Wert zu tun? Die 5700XT hat eine deutlich geringere Leistungsaufnahme als eine 6900XT und trotzdem ist die Differenz zwischen Hotspot und der "normalen" GPU Temperatur ähnlich. Da dürfte, wie du schon sagtest, die Fertigung eine deutlich wichtigere Rolle spielen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Februar 2021)

Naja Leistungsaufnahme spielt immer eine Rolle dabei, der Speicher und das Interface liegen um den Chip.

Hauptpunkt beim Thema HotSpot dürfte aber Packdichte sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Februar 2021)

klingt ja erstmal ganz gut









						NVIDIA announces Crypto Mining Processor series, GeForce RTX 3060 driver will limit mining performance - VideoCardz.com
					

NVIDIA announces Crypto Mining Processor (CMP) HX series NVIDIA announces its GPUs designed for crypto mining. NVIDIA Crypto Mining Processor, Source: NVIDIA NVIDIA has just announced a new series of products designed specifically for cryptocurrency mining. The new series is in response to the...




					videocardz.com
				





wird aber sicherlich recht schnell nen workaround geben




und btw Kimi hatte mal wieder Recht


----------



## Snoopy69 (19. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wieso? Was zeigt er denn an?
> Ich habe ja auch eine strix, meine Werte scheinen plausibel


Bei zb 30°C Wasser nur 29°C GPU @ idle 
Bei der 2080Ti waren es 4-5°C mehr @ idle

Sieht unter Last aber auch nicht anders aus
Die Temperatur ist viel zu nah an der Wassertemperatur

Am Sensor von Wasser kann es nicht liegen,
denn sonst müssten 3 Geräte bei mir falsch gehen (inkl. einem teueren Präzisionsthermometer)


blautemple schrieb:


> Meiner zeigt nur im Idle totalen Quatsch an. Da bin ich immer 2 Grad unter Wassertemperatur und dementsprechend bei Systemstart sogar unter Raumtemperatur
> Unter Last passt es dann aber wieder.


Wie bei mir...


Gurdi schrieb:


> *Möglich das ein Offset angewendet wird* für die Telemetrie oder aber die Werte von HwInfo nicht absolut korrekt interpretiert werden derzeit. Der Wert scheint mir immer noch etwas niedrig zu sein.


Hatte ich in HWluxx auch mal geschrieben. Hat mir aber keiner geglaubt 


btw: 
Habe noch eine 3090 FTW3 Ultra, die gerne auch mal 80°C anzeigt
Will garnicht wissen, wie hoch da Hotspot ist


----------



## Gurdi (19. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Hatte ich in HWluxx auch mal geschrieben. Hat mir aber keiner geglaubt


Naja ich mein die Werte sind ja durchaus plausibel. Der CHip hat viel Fläche zum Abgeben, da ist ein Delta von 15 Grad auf jeden Fall schlüssig. Andereseits sind die Chips auch recht schepp die Samsung da produziert.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die neue Hwinfo64 Beta mit dem Hotspot Wert ist da. Sieht bei mir aber ganz gut aus würde ich sagen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie bitte hast du das gemacht mit der Anzeige bei langen Wörtern?
Wenn ich, wie in deinem Fall „GPU Memory Junction Temperature“ angebe,
haben alle Abkürzungen (zb „Wasser“) ein ewig langes, leeres Feld, bis die Ziffern kommen. Und die stehen genau unter den Ziffern von „GPU Memory Junction Temperature“. Maßgeblich ist bei mir der längste Text. Verstehst du, was ich meine?

Daher verstehe ich nicht, wie du das gemacht hast, dass bei dir Text und gleich danach die Ziffern erscheinen


Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja ich mein die Werte sind ja durchaus plausibel. Der CHip hat viel Fläche zum Abgeben, da ist ein Delta von 15 Grad auf jeden Fall schlüssig. Andereseits sind die Chips auch recht schepp die Samsung da produziert.


„Schepp“ also schief?
Dass ich eine Temperatur unterhalb von Raumtemperatur und Wasser angezeigt bekomme, hat damit wohl nichts zu tun. Wäre sie 4-5°C darüber bei idle, wäre das plausibel

EVGA ist glaube, einer der wenigen Hersteller, der ohne „Minus-Offset auskommt
Man kann bei anderen Herstellern auch Marketing vermuten. „Kühlere“ Karten (obwohl sie es in Wirklichkeit vielleicht nicht ist) verkaufen sich besser. Aber nur eine Vermutung


----------



## Richu006 (20. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> EVGA ist glaube, einer der wenigen Hersteller, der ohne „Minus-Offset auskommt
> Man kann bei anderen Herstellern auch Marketing vermuten. „Kühlere“ Karten (obwohl sie es in Wirklichkeit vielleicht nicht ist) verkaufen sich besser. Aber nur eine Vermutung


also meine Werte wirken durchaus plausibel, wobei schon zimlich kühl muss man Sagen. Aber dachte eigentlich es könnte sogar Stimmen, weil der Chip bietet ja schon zimlich viel fläche.

Im Idle so 1-3 grad über Wasser Temperatur, unter Max Last bei 480 Watt so 20 Grad über Wassertemperatur

kontrollieren ob und wie genau das Stimmt kann mans natürlich nicht


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Februar 2021)

20 Grad normale GPU über Wasser oder Hotspot GPU über Wasser?


----------



## Richu006 (20. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> 20 Grad normale GPU über Wasser oder Hotspot GPU über Wasser?


die "normale" GPU Temperatur.

Die Hotspot Temperatur ist dann noch einmal 12°C  höher


----------



## Richu006 (21. Februar 2021)

Falls es noch andere gibt, welche zb, in Google Chrome Treiber Probleme hatten...
Nvidia hat einen Hotfix Driver 461.51 veröffentlicht, welcher unter anderem genau dieses Problem anging.

Ich war ja einer der unglücklichen, mit immer Random Treiber abstürzen. ich habe den Treiber nun seit 2 Tagen am laufen, und seither keine Abstürze mehr. Es betrifft bei mir auch andere Anwendungen wie zb. Dofus, oder das insta 360 Studio. Da hatte ich immer in unregelmässigen Abständen so treiber Abstürze.
Bis jetzt läuft nun alles wie es sollte!

Ich will es mal nicht verschreien evtl. ists auch Zufall, ich hatte teils Wochenlang keine Abstürze.

Aber wen jemand auch so Probleme hat, empfehle ich einmal den neuen Treiber, sieht bis jetzt echt vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Snoopy69 (22. Februar 2021)

Wie haben sich die Abstürze bemerkbar gemacht? Lief WIN10 da noch?


----------



## Richu006 (22. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Wie haben sich die Abstürze bemerkbar gemacht? Lief WIN10 da noch?


Ja win 10 lief noch.

Sie machten sich bemerkbar in dem meine Monitore immer so 2-3 sekunden kurz schwarz wurden. 
Manchmal stürzte auch noch die Google chrome app dabei mit ab (nicht immer)

In der Ereignissanzeige gabs dann immer die Aufzeichnung "der Treiber von nvdll...(irgendwas) reagiert nicht mehr und wurde neu gestartet"

Deshalb bin ich ja sicher, dass das Problem von der GPU resp. Vom.GPU Treiber kommt (kam)


----------



## Snoopy69 (22. Februar 2021)

Brachte es eine Besserung, wenn du die Hardwarebeschleunigung  deaktiviert hast? Manche Browser haben da Probleme


----------



## Richu006 (22. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Brachte es eine Besserung, wenn du die Hardwarebeschleunigung  deaktiviert hast? Manche Browser haben da Probleme


Ja brachte es... und war auch mein "Workaround" bis vorgestern.

Aber ganz ehrlich ich kaufe doch nicht nen 5000 euro pc mit neuster Hardware, und muss dann überall die Hardware beschleunigubg deaktivieren? 
Ich bin froh hat Nvidia nun entlich das Problem behoben. Und hoffe das ich zukünftig die HW beschleunigung wieder nutzen kann. 
Bis jetzt läufts Fehlerfrei


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Möglich das ein Offset angewendet wird für die Telemetrie oder aber die Werte von HwInfo nicht absolut korrekt interpretiert werden derzeit. Der Wert scheint mir immer noch etwas niedrig zu sein.


Temperatursensoren haben einen Arbeitsbereich, in dem sie sehr genau sind. Bei den genannten Komponenten wird dieser sicherlich auf Höhe der kritischen Temperaturen sein, die im normalen Betrieb auftreten. Daher ließen sich die Ungenauigkeiten bei Raumtemperatur erklären.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Temperatursensoren haben einen Arbeitsbereich, in dem sie sehr genau sind. Bei den genannten Komponenten, wird dieser sicherlich auf Höhe der kritischen Temperaturen sein, die im normalen Betrieb auftreten. Daher ließen sich die Ungenauigkeiten bei Raumtemperatur erklären.


Ja klar. Ich will ja nicht sagen das es anders ist, aber manchmal verwenden die Hersteller Offsets damit die Steuerungen filigraner agieren oder aber auch einfach um Werte etwas schöner darzustellen. Grundsätzlich sind die Temperaturen aber weitestgehend schlüssig.


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. Februar 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Temperatursensoren haben einen Arbeitsbereich, in dem sie sehr genau sind. Bei den genannten Komponenten wird dieser sicherlich auf Höhe der kritischen Temperaturen sein, die im normalen Betrieb auftreten. Daher ließen sich die Ungenauigkeiten bei Raumtemperatur erklären.


Im Prinzip hast du ja Recht, aber mein Sensor zeigen völligen Blödsinn an. Auch im üblichen Arbeitsbereich
Ich halte mich einfach an Hotspot und gut ist...

Als die Strix noch auf Luft lief, hatte ich schön einen Verdacht, dass der Sensor zu wenig anzeigt. Seit Umbau auf Wasser hab ich die Bestätigung, dass die normaler Tempanzeige Blödsinn anzeigt


Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja klar. Ich will ja nicht sagen das es anders ist, aber manchmal verwenden die Hersteller Offsets damit die Steuerungen filigraner agieren *oder aber auch einfach um Werte etwas schöner darzustellen*. Grundsätzlich sind die Temperaturen aber weitestgehend schlüssig.


Das war auch mein Gedanke...
Hab auch meinen Gedanken zum Namen „Ampere“ (erzeugt viel Abwärme)  
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Name bewusst so gewählt wurde

Auf jeden Fall werden die Ampere-User im Hochsommer ihren „Spaß“ haben


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast du ja Recht, aber mein Sensor zeigen völligen Blödsinn an. Auch im üblichen Arbeitsbereich
> Ich halte mich einfach an Hotspot und gut ist...
> 
> Als die Strix noch auf Luft lief, hatte ich schön einen Verdacht, dass der Sensor zu wenig anzeigt. Seit Umbau auf Wasser hab ich die Bestätigung, dass die normaler Tempanzeige Blödsinn anzeigt


Wenn das wirklich so krass ist, könnte man deswegen schon mal den Asus Support bemühen.


----------



## Siriuz (23. Februar 2021)

Wie warm wird die 3080 eigentlich so? Meine Asus 1080 Turbo ist auch eher eine kleine Heizung.


----------



## Richu006 (23. Februar 2021)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wie warm wird die 3080 eigentlich so? Meine Asus 1080 Turbo ist auch eher eine kleine Heizung.


Kommt stark aufs Modell, Kühler, Power Limit und Auslastung an.

In sachen "Heizwirkung" ist vorallem die Energieaufnahme entscheidend... 
Da werden @stock 350 watt zu buche schlagen... eine Asus strix geht bis 480 Watt...

Die Speicherblöcke werden dabei bis 110°C warm (dann drosseln sie) 

Die chips varieren denke ich um 50 bis 80°C je nach Modell


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. Februar 2021)

Seit gestern "schürfe" ich bei "2miners"...
Kaum läuft "gminer", schon hat der RAM mehr als 90°C (bis zu 100°C)

*@ stock mit Luft laufen zu lassen und quasi fast unmöglich, weil "gminer" ohne Limit durchgehend 480W aus der Karte zieht *
Habe sie auf 280W PL limitiert, bei avg 980MHz GPU und 1.313MHz RAM (hat damit immer noch 90°C)
GPU liegt im Moment bei 52°C (Hotspot 64°C)


----------



## pietcux (23. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Seit gestern "schürfe" ich bei "2miners"...
> Kaum läuft "gminer", schon hat der RAM mehr als 90°C (bis zu 100°C)
> 
> *@ stock mit Luft laufen zu lassen und quasi fast unmöglich, weil "gminer" ohne Limit durchgehend 480W aus der Karte zieht *
> ...


Mal ernsthaft, lohnt sich das für dich wirklich bei den hohen Stromkosten in Deutschland?


----------



## Richu006 (23. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Seit gestern "schürfe" ich bei "2miners"...
> Kaum läuft "gminer", schon hat der RAM mehr als 90°C (bis zu 100°C)
> 
> *@ stock mit Luft laufen zu lassen und quasi fast unmöglich, weil "gminer" ohne Limit durchgehend 480W aus der Karte zieht *
> ...


Wie viel MH/s erreichst du? Und kühlst du mit Wasser?

Ich meine mit t-Rex 
Undervoltet
300 bis 310 Watt verbrauch 
1550mhz core takt 
Und +1500mhz (maximum was geht) speichertakt.
Und erreiche so 125MH/s

Speicher temperatur 84-86°C 

Mit Wasser gekühlt.


pietcux schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, lohnt sich das für dich wirklich bei den hohen Stromkosten in Deutschland?


Also für mich lohnt es sich bis jetzt ganz ordentlich. Ich habe vir 14 Tagen begonnen und bis jetzt 0.11 Ether geschürft (rund 150 Euro je nach Kurs)
Strom gebraucht für ca. 20 Euro


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. Februar 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, lohnt sich das für dich wirklich bei den hohen Stromkosten in Deutschland?


Seit gestern 26€ (Stromkosten noch abziehen)

Musst halt täglich schauen, ob es sich lohnt. Aber derzeit definitiv! 
Aber vergiss diese "Rechner", die man so findet. Die rechnen irgendwie komisch




Richu006 schrieb:


> Wie viel MH/s erreichst du? Und kühlst du mit Wasser?
> 
> Ich meine mit t-Rex
> Undervoltet
> ...


Momentan sind es mit den beiden 3090 ca. 220MH/s (kurzzeitig auch mal 250)
Die Strix OC wird mit wasser geühlt. die FTW3 Ultra läuft mit Stockkühler

Zwischen der Strix mit Wakü und der FTW3 mit Luft, gibt es quasi keinen Unterschied bei der RAM-Temp beim Mining. Auf der BP der Strix bläst ein120er direkt drauf (RAM-Temp 86°C). Die BP der FTW3 wird garnicht direkt angepustet und hat 90°C beim RAM

Ohne den Lüfter auf der Strix-BP wäre ich wohl auch bei 90°C


----------



## Richu006 (23. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Seit gestern 26€ (Stromkosten noch abziehen)
> 
> Musst halt täglich schauen, ob es sich lohnt. Aber derzeit definitiv!
> Aber vergiss diese "Rechner", die man so findet. Die rechnen irgendwie komisch
> ...



Ok ja deckt sich ungefähr mit meinen Werten. 
Ich habe meine Backplate auch aktiv gekühlt... trotzdem werden die speicher 86°C

Aber ok habe auch das maximaül mögliche Speicher OC drauf 

Ich möchte auch ne 2e 3090... zum minen... aktuell lohnt sich das echt krass gut


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. Februar 2021)

Wieviel OC denn?
Habe derzeit +1.200MHz (laut Anzeige in AB 10.792MHz). Aber irgendwie bringt mehr nicht mehr MH/s
Liegt wohl daran, dass das PL bei 280W liegt. Will aber nicht weiter rauf, weil ich denke, dass 280-290W der sweetspot ist für die 3090

Und ja, lohnt sich derzeit total...
K.A. warum ich Depp solange damit gewartet hab. Beim derzeitigen ETH/BTC-Kurs könnte ich ca. 200€ Pro Woche machen 

Im Moment ist ein "Mining-Sammler" (Sammelthread) ausserhalb von PCGH geplant. Aber das muss noch abgesegnet werden. Oder gibt es hier in PCGH schon einen?


----------



## Richu006 (23. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Wieviel OC denn?
> Habe derzeit +1.200MHz (laut Anzeige in AB 10.792MHz). Aber irgendwie bringt mehr nicht mehr MH/s
> Liegt wohl daran, dass das PL bei 280W liegt. Will aber nicht weiter rauf, weil ich denke, dass 280-290W der sweetspot ist für die 3090
> 
> ...


Ich fahre mit +1500mhz hat sich gut bewährt... vielleicht gehe ich sobalds wärmer wird auch etwas runter. Aber 125 mh ist ein recht guter Wert. Die 3090 wird ja sonst mit 120MH/s angegeben.

Ja ich habe mich auch lange dagegen "gewehrt" erstens weil ich unwissend war. Und davon ausging das man damit die gpu killt (ein Vorurteil was viele haben). Und zweitens weil ich dachte es rentiere sich nicht.

Aber dann informierte ich mich bisschen besser. Und warf die Geldmaschine vor 2 Wochen an.

Hatte schon mal 180 Euro. Aber durch die letzten Kursabstürze ists etwas gesunken.

Rentiert sich aber immer noch.


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. Februar 2021)

Ja, einfach laufen lassen, solange es sich rentiert
+1.500 hab ich mich nicht getraut, weil ich dachte, dass es unstabil wird. Hat es was bei der RAM-Temp ausgemacht?

Schwanken die MH/s bei dir auch so manchmal?


btw:
Nach der ersten Auszahlung (müsste spätestens am Donnerstag sein) hab ich vor "Awesome Miner" (die Software) auszuprobieren, weil das Ding automatisch zum profitabelsten Pool springt

Ausserdem versuche ich herauszufinden, ob man was machen kann, dass die "Minings-Jobs" automatisch gekillt werden, wenn es sich garnicht lohnt (also Stromkosten = den Einnahmen) und automatisch startet, wenn es sich wieder lohnt. Das wäre perfekt


----------



## Richu006 (23. Februar 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ja, einfach laufen lassen, solange es sich rentiert
> +1.500 hab ich mich nicht getraut, weil ich dachte, dass es unstabil wird. Hat es was bei der RAM-Temp ausgemacht?


bei mir läufts jedenfalls stabil... 
ja macht schon so 4-6 grad aus



Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Schwanken die MH/s bei dir auch so manchmal?


Wenn ich den Pc nebenbei nutze, dann ja... Aber sobald ich nichts mehr mache zb. in der Nacht laufen die 125MH's absolut gleichmässig durch. An meinem PC

Die 125MH's sind allerdings dann meine "reportet" Hashrate. Also die Hahrate welche mein PC theoretisch im "miner" berechnet

Die Tatsächlich anliegene Hashrate am Pool variert aber auch bisschen hoch und runter. Im Durchschnitt über 24h gemessen komme ich aber recht gut auf meine "reportet" Hashrate von 125MH's



Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ausserdem versuche ich herauszufinden, ob man was machen kann, dass die "Minings-Jobs" automatisch gekillt werden, wenn es sich garnicht lohnt (also Stromkosten = den Einnahmen) und automatisch startet, wenn es sich wieder lohnt. Das wäre perfekt


Das kann man so nicht direkt sagen, Ausser du nimmst deine geminten Ether immer direkt raus und lässt sie in Euro auszahlen. Dann zahlst du aber jedes mal Gebühren.

Ich zb. Lasse meine Ether noch bisschen als Ether in meinem Wallet. Diese unterliegen dann natürlich den Kursschwankungen, und können sowohl im Wert steigen alls auch Fallen.

Sprich, bricht nun der Ether Kurs komplett zusammen... dann würde meine Rechnung nicht mehr aufgehen, da meine geschürften Ether ja wertlos wären, und ich könnte im Worst Case Szenario nichtmal mehr die Stromkosten decken.

Im Best Case Szenario steigt der Ether Wert noch an... und meine bereits geminten Ether werden noch wertvoller... Dann hat sich das minen Doppelt gelohnt.

In Wahrheit wird vermutlich etwas dazwischen rauskommen.


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. Februar 2021)

Ich denke, das Wichtigste ist, dass man nicht panisch wird und alles (nicht) verkauft. Ich vertraue BTC und ETH zig mal mehr als FIAT-Währungen, die beliebig "gedruckt" werden können

Und wenn Politiker, Medien schlecht über Kryptowährungen reden/schreiben, weiss man, dass BTC, ETH etc wahr und ernst genommen wird (kann zudem ja auch eine bewusste Falschmeldung sein, um selbst fett einzukaufen)

Hab Julian gestern abonniert...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SNtgXtcnt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NuSphere83 (23. Februar 2021)

Derzeit fallen doch aber die Kurse recht stetig. Klar ist es immernoch mehr als das doppelt seit Dezember (ETH stand Ende dez bei 600eur).

aber alleine in letzten 2 Tagen sind es knapp 350eur weniger (1600 -> 1250). Heute waren es 213eur Wertminderung.

Beim BTC sieht es ähnlich aus. Nur da reden wir von 5335eur Wertminderung am heutigen Tag.

sieht so aus, als bekommen einige nun kalte Füße. Bin gespannt ob das anhält.

Nachtrag:

Ich will das keineswegs schlecht reden, und sicherlich hätte ich es ähnlich getan, wenn es sich rentiert - warum nicht. Nur langsam sollte man vorsichtig sein, denn wenn das noch ein paar Tage anhält, werden um so mehr die Währung ihres Vertrauens abstoßen um Verluste zu vermeiden.

Das führt nur um so mehr dazu, dass der Kurs fällt. Das könnte spannend werden


----------



## Richu006 (23. Februar 2021)

NuSphere83 schrieb:


> Derzeit fallen doch aber die Kurse recht stetig. Klar ist es immernoch mehr als das doppelt seit Dezember (ETH stand Ende dez bei 600eur).
> 
> aber alleine in letzten 2 Tagen sind es knapp 350eur weniger (1600 -> 1250). Heute waren es 213eur Wertminderung.
> 
> ...


Ja der Kurs ist gefallen. Wie gesagt habe auch ich etwas geld "verlooren" allerdings Geld das ich aus dem nichts erhalten habe. Und deshalb schmerzt mich das nicht gross.

Dazu kommt das mining die letzten 2 Tage rentabel war wie niemals zuvor. 
Ich habe noch nie so viel ether geschürft bekommen wie die letzten 2 Tage. 
Das ligt ganz einfach dran das durch den übermässigen Verkauf. Die Transaktionskosten auf einen neuen Höchstwert gestiegen sind.

Und dieses Geld wird direkt an die Miner verteilt.

Der grössere Mining reward hat zumindest bei mir bis jetzt den Kurs abfall beinahe kompensiert.

Allerdings wird der reward die nächsten Tage bestimmt wieder sinken. Wenn die Abverkäufe sich wieder normalisiert haben. 
Dann wird sich zeigen ob sich mining noch rentiert.


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. Februar 2021)

NuSphere83 schrieb:


> Derzeit fallen doch aber die Kurse recht stetig. Klar ist es immernoch mehr als das doppelt seit Dezember (ETH stand Ende dez bei 600eur).
> 
> aber alleine in letzten 2 Tagen sind es knapp 350eur weniger (1600 -> 1250). Heute waren es 213eur Wertminderung.
> 
> ...


Gut für mich, da ich dann möglichst weit unten einsteigen kann 
BTC hat in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder Korrekturen von 40% gehabt (einmal sogar glaube 70%)
Sieh es als Chance irgend wo unten einzusteigen...

Denn „das alte High ist das neue Low“ 

Ich mag seine Videos (der Typ ist 100 Mio schwer)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12PI_4lC78s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Februar 2021)

Ich spiele derzeit Wolfenstein 2 in 5120x2160, also quasi einer 30% höheren Pixelmenge als 4K, und da kommt die Vram Temperatur schon ins Schwitzen, 102 Grad im Schnitt, vereinzelt für einige Sekunden aber auch 104 Grad.

Ich habe mich damit aber abgefunden, der Nvidia Support hat mir geschrieben dass 100-110 Grad im erwartbaren Bereich liegen.
Sollte mal tatsächlich irgendwas kaputt werden soll laut Nvidia im worst Case die Garantie das abdecken.

Ich werde die Karte sowieso keine 5 Jahre behalten und in 2-3 Jahren ersetzen, aber ich lasse mich dadurch nicht mehr beunruhigen.


----------



## Richu006 (25. Februar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit Wolfenstein 2 in 5120x2160, also quasi einer 30% höheren Pixelmenge als 4K, und da kommt die Vram Temperatur schon ins Schwitzen, 102 Grad im Schnitt, vereinzelt für einige Sekunden aber auch 104 Grad.
> 
> Ich habe mich damit aber abgefunden, der Nvidia Support hat mir geschrieben dass 100-110 Grad im erwartbaren Bereich liegen.
> Sollte mal tatsächlich irgendwas kaputt werden soll laut Nvidia im worst Case die Garantie das abdecken.
> ...


Ja andere packen auch die 110°C die Speicher sind schon ein echter Hotspot... aber man liest wenig von sterbenden Ampere Karten... denke die Medien wären voll damit, wenn da ein Problem vorliegen sollte... Wenn man denkt wie dieses "Stick-Drift" Problem der Ps 5 breitgetreten wird.

Denke wenn die Ampere Karten übermässig sterben sollten, dann wäre dies bereits aufgefallen.


----------



## big-maec (26. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ja andere packen auch die 110°C die Speicher sind schon ein echter Hotspot... aber man liest wenig von sterbenden Ampere


Der Temperaturbereich ist neu deshalb noch viel zu früh um darüber eine Vernünftige Aussage zu treffen. Erstmal abwarten und schauen was passiert.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Februar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Der Temperaturbereich ist neu deshalb noch viel zu früh um darüber eine Vernünftige Aussage zu treffen. Erstmal abwarten und schauen was passiert.


Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt nichtmal überzeugt, ob das so neu ist.

Es ist das erste mal überhaupt, das die Endbenutzer diese Speichertemperatur, In den Sperrschichten, auslesen können.

Schaut man nur chip temperaturen an. Bewegen sich die ampere Karten auf gängigem Niveau. 
Wenn HWInfo die speichertemperaturen nicht zugänglich gemacht hätte, würde niemand es merken, es würde niemand davon reden!

Wer sagt mir denn das nicht auch die Speicher meiner 1080ti bereits an die 100°C ran kamen? Es wusste vielleich einfach keiner?

Klar das ist alles reiner spekulatius. Aber ich vertraue da Nvidia schon. Und denke die Wissen was sie tun.


----------



## big-maec (26. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wer sagt mir denn das nicht auch die Speicher meiner 1080ti bereits an die 100°C ran kamen? Es wusste vielleich einfach keiner?


Deine Aussage ist recht spekulativ und basiert auf keinerlei Daten.

Das man die Temperaturen jetzt auslesen kann liegt wohl eher daran, daß man in einem Tempereaturbereich liegt wo es einfach wichtig ist, das ganze zu kontrollieren und im Notfall einzugreifen. Ich schrieb ja schon abwarten und trinken mal schauen was Micron da kreiert hat und wie Nvidia es umgesetzt hat.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ehrlich gesagt nichtmal überzeugt, ob das so neu ist.
> 
> Es ist das erste mal überhaupt, das die Endbenutzer diese Speichertemperatur, In den Sperrschichten, auslesen können.
> 
> ...


Man konnte vorher schon provozieren das der Speicher überhitzt, gemerkt hat man das dann an den ausrastenden Lüftern. Ne einfach IR Pistole wie ich sie verwendent habe, hat auch schon klar angedeutet wo da die Reise hin geht.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Februar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist recht spekulativ und basiert auf keinerlei Daten.



Ich zitiere mich da mal selbst.





Richu006 schrieb:


> Klar das ist alles reiner spekulatius. Aber ich vertraue da Nvidia schon. Und denke die Wissen was sie tun.





big-maec schrieb:


> Das man die Temperaturen jetzt auslesen kann liegt wohl eher daran, daß man in einem Tempereaturbereich liegt wo es einfach wichtig ist, das ganze zu kontrollieren und im Notfall einzugreifen. Ich schrieb ja schon abwarten und trinken mal schauen was Micron da kreiert hat und wie Nvidia es umgesetzt hat.



Nee diese temperaturen sehen wir, weil Leute von HWinfo sich dahinter geklemmt haben.

Gänge es nach Nvidia wüssten wir wahrscheinlich bis heute nix von diesen Temperaturen.

Die Freigabe kam wohl nicht von Nvidia selbst


----------



## deady1000 (27. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Denke wenn die Ampere Karten übermässig sterben sollten, dann wäre dies bereits aufgefallen.


Denke ich auch. Wenn das ein großes Problem wäre, dann wären jetzt nach ca einem halben Jahr schon einige abgeraucht, die bei besonders schlechten Temperaturverhältnissen laufen und ständig throtteln.


----------



## big-maec (27. Februar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich da mal selbst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das die Temperaturen jetzt auslesbar sind, liegt wohl auch daran das es jetzt einfacher ist, die Werte auszulesen. Wäre das früher möglich gewesen wäre das in HWinfo auch schon gewesen.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Wenn das ein großes Problem wäre, dann wären jetzt nach ca einem halben Jahr schon einige abgeraucht, die bei besonders schlechten Temperaturverhältnissen laufen und ständig throtteln.


Natürlich sollen die Karten nicht kaputtgehen, deswegen betreibt man ja den ganzen Aufwand.


----------



## Richu006 (27. Februar 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Das die Temperaturen jetzt auslesbar sind, liegt wohl auch daran das es jetzt einfacher ist, die Werte auszulesen. Wäre das früher möglich gewesen wäre das in HWinfo auch schon gewesen.
> 
> 
> Natürlich sollen die Karten nicht kaputtgehen, deswegen betreibt man ja den ganzen Aufwand.


ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass man sich dahinter geklemmt hat, weil es evtl. interessant war. diese Temperaturen zu sehen, vorallem bei den 3090 Karten.

Weil Leute basteln Backplate kühler etc. Da wuchs evtl das Bedürfnis diese Temperaturen zu sehen. Mich selbst haben sie ja auch ziemlich interessiert, aus genau diesem Grund.

Aber was haben wir daraus gelernt? 

Die Temperaturen sind allesamt sehr hoch, egal ob 3080 (nur einseitig Speicher) oder 3090... 
Ebenfalls kann man die Backplate kühlen so viel man will, man gewinnt nichtmal allzu viel.

Trootzdem denke ich, dass auch schon ältere Speicherblöcke sehr heiss wurden, es hat sich nur nie jemand darum geschert! 

Wie gesagt, das weis man alles nicht! sind nur spekulationen.

Jedenfalls kann man kein übermässiges sterben von Ampere Speichern feststellen.

Im Unterschid zb. zu Turing, Wo anfangs die Foren gefüllt waren mit "sterbenden" GPU berichten!

siehe zb. hier!








						Die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti leidet offenbar an erhöhter Ausfallrate (6. Update) - Hardwareluxx
					

Die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti leidet offenbar an erhöhter Ausfallrate.




					www.hardwareluxx.de
				




da hat man an den GDDR6 Speichern aussen auch Temperaturen von 84 bis + 90 grad gemessen. 
Und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, das Die Temperature im innern nochmal gut 10 bis 20 grad höher ausfällt.
Also hatte man auch da evtl. bereits Speicher mit 100°C +

Und wie gesagt... da hat man sehr früh aufs Problem aufmerksam gemacht! 

Bei Ampere hört man gar nichts von solchen Problemen! 
Die "Probleme" gibts eigentlich nur in den Köpfen, derjenigen welche die Speicher Temperaturen auslesen und sich dann sorgen machen.


----------



## DARPA (27. Februar 2021)

Die User, denen die Temperaturen egal sind, werden sie in den meisten Fällen gar nicht erst auslesen.
Die User, welche gerne optimieren, geben die Sensoren nützliche Infos.

Beide User Gruppen sollten unterm Strich zufrieden sein.


----------



## Railworker (28. Februar 2021)

Ich stelle mal eine sehr allgemeine Frage, im moment herscht ja bekanntlich mangel an GPU's, ich selbst bin am Laptop nur noch mit einer Intel HD 630 unterwegs da sich meine GTX 1060 Max Q verabschiedet hat, sieht nach Speicherproblemen aus und am Wochende habe ich noch meinen Rechner von 2013 mit Steinalt I5, GTX 760 und 8GB DDR3 unter oder warens knapp 2000 Mhz Ram oder sowas. 

Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage wieso brauchen User, die bereits eine RTX 2070 und aufwärts haben, die schon stärker als die Konsolen Xbox X Series und PS5 sind, unbedingt eine RTX 3000 Karte bzw. eine RX 6000 Karte ? 

Danke für die Beantwortung  der Frage, weil ich verstehs nicht.


----------



## big-maec (28. Februar 2021)

.


Railworker schrieb:


> Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage wieso brauchen User, die bereits eine RTX 2070 und aufwärts haben, die schon stärker als die Konsolen Xbox X Series und PS5 sind, unbedingt eine RTX 3000 Karte bzw. eine RX 6000 Karte ?


Je höher die Auflösung und FPS und Details, desto größer die GPU. Schau mal in die Hardware Datenbank dann sieht man, welche Richtung der Hardwareanspruch geht.






						HardwareData: Marktanteile für CPU/GPU
					

PCGH führt Umfragen bei seiner Community durch und präsentiert hier die Ergebnisse aus dem Vormonat. So ergeben sich unter anderem CPU- und GPU-Marktanteile in einer High-End-Community.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## AbuMegatron (28. Februar 2021)

Soo meine 3080 FE ist bald da falls Hermes die nicht verliert... 

Habe von bequiet ein Kabel zum anschließen bekommen... Aber das ist für meinen Aufbau viel zu kurz! Habe die neuen Kabel einen Namen bzw. Wie finde ich da was längeres? (min. 1m besser 1,5) meine gpu wird außerhalb meines Rechners an der Wand montiert. wo finde ich was passendes? 

Und wisst ihr, ob es GPU Wandhalterung gibt?, hätte einfach was selbst gebastelt, aber falls was schickes auf dem Markt existiert, dann würde ich vllt. Einfach das nehmen.


----------



## Eyren (28. Februar 2021)

Railworker schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal eine sehr allgemeine Frage, im moment herscht ja bekanntlich mangel an GPU's, ich selbst bin am Laptop nur noch mit einer Intel HD 630 unterwegs da sich meine GTX 1060 Max Q verabschiedet hat, sieht nach Speicherproblemen aus und am Wochende habe ich noch meinen Rechner von 2013 mit Steinalt I5, GTX 760 und 8GB DDR3 unter oder warens knapp 2000 Mhz Ram oder sowas.
> 
> Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage wieso brauchen User, die bereits eine RTX 2070 und aufwärts haben, die schon stärker als die Konsolen Xbox X Series und PS5 sind, unbedingt eine RTX 3000 Karte bzw. eine RX 6000 Karte ?
> 
> Danke für die Beantwortung  der Frage, weil ich verstehs nicht.


Nun ganz häufig aus Spaß.  Es ist halt schön neue Technik zu besitzen und zu testen.

Ich glaube zu verstehen worauf du hinaus willst. Ja meistens ist der Mehrwert durch neue Hardware kaum bis gar nicht gegeben und dennoch werden die Teile gekauft wie geschnitten Brot. 

Es ist halt auch ganz oft ein "Haben wollen" Gefühl. Oder wie oben bereits gesagt das Interesse am Testen,benchen und tweaken.

Ich mein... Ja also mein World of Warcraft läuft auch ganz gut ohne 3090, 3900x und WaKü. An den Spielen liegt es bei mir definitiv nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Nun ganz häufig aus Spaß.  Es ist halt schön neue Technik zu besitzen und zu testen.
> 
> Ich glaube zu verstehen worauf du hinaus willst. Ja meistens ist der Mehrwert durch neue Hardware kaum bis gar nicht gegeben und dennoch werden die Teile gekauft wie geschnitten Brot.
> 
> ...


Kann ich unterschreiben, mein Genre ist abseits von TWW eh recht genügsam (Strategie)


----------



## DaPopCOH (28. Februar 2021)

das interessante ist ja auch,  wenn sich jemand ein neues auto kauft, oder auto tuning macht oder sich neue möbel kauft, hintergfragt das keiner.
bei hardware muss man sich da aber immer rechtfertigen. und das in einem hardware forum...


----------



## Richu006 (28. Februar 2021)

Railworker schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal eine sehr allgemeine Frage, im moment herscht ja bekanntlich mangel an GPU's, ich selbst bin am Laptop nur noch mit einer Intel HD 630 unterwegs da sich meine GTX 1060 Max Q verabschiedet hat, sieht nach Speicherproblemen aus und am Wochende habe ich noch meinen Rechner von 2013 mit Steinalt I5, GTX 760 und 8GB DDR3 unter oder warens knapp 2000 Mhz Ram oder sowas.
> 
> Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage wieso brauchen User, die bereits eine RTX 2070 und aufwärts haben, die schon stärker als die Konsolen Xbox X Series und PS5 sind, unbedingt eine RTX 3000 Karte bzw. eine RX 6000 Karte ?
> 
> Danke für die Beantwortung  der Frage, weil ich verstehs nicht.


Na weil auch eine 3090 eigentlich noch nicht genügend ist... Ich habe ein 4K 144HZ Monitor.

Und möchte deshalb auch in 4K mit 144FPS zocken... Auch eine 3090 reicht in den meisten Triple AAA nichtmal Ansatzweise aus. Ich kaufe deshalb einfach das beste was man kaufen kann, um meinem Ziel möglichst nahe zu kommen.


----------



## RavionHD (4. März 2021)

Neues zur 3080ti:








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Rumored To Get 12 GB GDDR6X Memory Rated at 19 Gbps, Will Feature Hash Rate Limiter To Counter Crypto Miners
					

NVIDIA's GeForce RTX 3080 Ti is expected to feature 12 GB GDDR6X memory & hash rate limiter to counter cryptocurrency miners.




					wccftech.com


----------



## HisN (4. März 2021)

Railworker schrieb:


> wieso brauchen User, die bereits eine RTX 2070 und aufwärts haben, die schon stärker als die Konsolen Xbox X Series und PS5 sind, unbedingt eine RTX 3000 Karte bzw. eine RX 6000 Karte ?



Weil selbst die 5 FPS einer 3090 einfach zu wenig sind?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch nie aufgefallen, dass man die Leistung einer Graka nicht nur in FPS sondern auch in Bildqualität umsetzen kann? Da ist dann auch die Auflösung egal^^
Besser geht immer.
Die einen können das, wollen das, brauchen das, und den anderen ist der Pixelbrei egal.


----------



## Snoopy69 (4. März 2021)

Aber zockst ja nicht mit 5fps... 
Ausserdem kommt es stark aufs Genre an. Bei schnellen Spielen achtet keiner auf den Marienkäfer auf dem Grashalm in 50m Entfernung, der gerade eine Blattlaus melkt 

Ist vielleicht nicht das Optimum, aber ich nutze NV Experience. Da stelle ich den Schieberegler so ein, dass es angenehm läuft (ohne auffällige Rucker). Mit der 2080Ti war 4K mit schönen Details nicht möglich. Da war 1440p Pflicht


----------



## Pilochun (5. März 2021)

Pilochun 9. Januar 2021


Pilochun schrieb:


> Ich habe buntes flackern und so 0,5 Sekunden Black Screens mit einer GeForce RTX 3090 Suprim X, LG OLED55CX9LA und 2m Oehlbach Black Magic MKII hdmi 2.1 Kabel.
> Alles sehr unregelmäsig, kaum reproduzierbar, 3D und Desktop, dann hilft nur ein Neustart.
> g sync kann ich aber schon mal ausschliessen.
> Hab da 4K @ 120Hz, RGB, 10bpc und Dynamischer Ausgabebereich Voll im Verdacht, oder die Hdmi 2.1 Schnittstelle insgesamt. Der Ferhnseher ist ja auch nicht unproblematisch.
> Werde es mal mit n 1,5m Kabel testen, aber dafür müsste ich erst noch umräumen.



Nach 2 Monaten bin ich dem Problem etwas nähergekommen. Das kürze Kabel hat ein wenig geholfen, dafür Weiß ich nun wann das Flackern auftritt und wie ich es eher schlecht als recht beheben kann.

Wenn der Fernseher per Remote ausgeschaltet wird oder per Windows Monitor ausschalten ausgeht, und nach einer Weile wieder eingeschaltet wird tritt dieses Flackern auf, verstärkt durch eine höhere Temperatur im HDMI Kabel. (folding@home).
Beim zocken, wenn der Fernseher nicht ausgeht, auch kein Flackern.
Um das Flackern zu beheben muss nun das HDMI Kabel kurz von der Grafikkarte getrennt und wieder verbunden werden. Ich hoffe es kommt da bald mal n fix, egal ob TV oder VGA





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LTZSa3ongbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaPopCOH (6. März 2021)

ist jetz vllt nich die eleganteste lösung, aber der speicher bleibt jetz kühl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARPA (9. März 2021)

Erinnert ihr euch noch an Quantum Break? Das Teil hat immer noch mächtige Anforderungen an die Graka.

Kann das mal jemand mit ner 3090 testen? Als Steam Version mit DX11.

Auflösung UHD, maximale Details, Upscaling deaktiviert (!)

Was macht die so an fps im Anfangsbereich? Mit der 6900XT OC sind es ca. 40


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. März 2021)

Ich habe bei meiner 3090 FE die Backplate entfernt und Küpferkühlkörper auf den Speicher geklebt. Läuft jetzt etwas besser und stabil bei ca. 110 MH/s im Mining mit Gminer.

Eine AIO ist auch bestellt, aber die kühlt nur die Vorderseite und ich erhoffe mit dabei einfach einen geringeren Geräuschpegel bei Volllast. Der Lüfter nervt einfach.

Ich würde mich gerne an das Thema Undervolting für die Karte rantasten, aber ich finde generell nur Anleitungen für OC im Bereich Gaming. Ich müsste doch einfach nur mein aktuelles OC fürs Mining im Kurveneditor beobachten und dann leicht die Kurve begradigen und schauen ob alles stabil läuft oder?


----------



## pietcux (10. März 2021)

Dieser Thread ist voll von Posts über Undervolting. Musst nur etwas suchen.


----------



## Richu006 (10. März 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meiner 3090 FE die Backplate entfernt und Küpferkühlkörper auf den Speicher geklebt. Läuft jetzt etwas besser und stabil bei ca. 110 MH/s im Mining mit Gminer.
> 
> Eine AIO ist auch bestellt, aber die kühlt nur die Vorderseite und ich erhoffe mit dabei einfach einen geringeren Geräuschpegel bei Volllast. Der Lüfter nervt einfach.
> 
> Ich würde mich gerne an das Thema Undervolting für die Karte rantasten, aber ich finde generell nur Anleitungen für OC im Bereich Gaming. Ich müsste doch einfach nur mein alkltuelles OC fürs Mining im Kurveneditor beobachten und dann leicht die Kurve begradigen und schaueb ob alles stabil läuft oder?


Wie warm werden denn deine Speicher nun?

Also undervolting fürs mining ist einfach... die Kurve einfach auf einem tiefen wert begradigen.

Zb. Bei 0.75v alles punkte dahinter runterziehen. 

Fertig.

Bei mir sieht es etwa so aus.

meine Speicher sind safür bis zum Anschlag auf +1500mhz übertaktet und ich erreiche stabile 125MH/s dabei


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. März 2021)

Danke für die Info, werde ich asap anwenden. Die Temperatur kann ich gerade nicht auslesen (oder kann man das mit einem Tool?), habe mir erst einen Infrarotmesser bestellt. Die Backplate wurde halt richtig heiß, deswegen sah ich die Maßnahme schon als sinnvoll an und das Ergebnis ist jetzt zumindest in der Miningstabilität zu sehen. Ich poste die Temps, sobald ich das Messgerät habe


----------



## Richu006 (10. März 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, werde ich asap anwenden. Die Temperatur kann ich gerade nicht auslesen (oder kann man das mit einem Tool?), habe mir erst einen Infrarotmesser bestellt. Die Backplate wurde halt richtig heiß, deswegen sah ich die Maßnahme schon als sinnvoll an und das Ergebnis ist jetzt zumindest in der Miningstabilität zu sehen. Ich poste die Temps, sobald ich das Messgerät habe


Mit der neusten Version von HW Info kannst du due VRam temperatur auslesen... 

Aber Warnung vorne weg, sie sieht nur mässig schön aus! Ich erreiche zb. 86°C mit meinen settings bei maximalem Speicher OC.

Wenn du es sogar in der Mining Leistung siehst, rannte dein Speicher womöglich ins thermale limit, das wären meines Wissens 110°C


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. März 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Mit der neusten Version von HW Info kannst du due VRam temperatur auslesen...
> 
> Aber Warnung vorne weg, sie sieht nur mässig schön aus! Ich erreiche zb. 86°C mit meinen settings bei maximalem Speicher OC.
> 
> Wenn du es sogar in der Mining Leistung siehst, rannte dein Speicher womöglich ins thermale limit, das wären meines Wissens 110°C


108°C


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> 108°C


Mining oder Gaming?


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. März 2021)

Beim Mining.


----------



## Richu006 (10. März 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> 108°C


Habe ich schon fast erwartet. Weil du sagtest man siehts in der Mining Leistung.

Du wolltest doch ein Wasserkühler verbauen? Der wird helfen!

Die meiste wärme der Speicher wird übers PCB abgegeben und nicht über die Kühlung an den chips selbst.

Wenn du also die Vorderseite besser kühlt bekommst werden auch deine Speicher kühler!


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. März 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon fast erwartet. Weil du sagtest man siehts in der Mining Leistung.
> 
> Du wolltest doch ein Wasserkühler verbauen? Der wird helfen!
> 
> ...


Alles klar, dann bin ich mal gespannt und werde berichten, sobald irgendwann mal die AIO Wakü angekomme und verbaut ist.


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2021)

Schlechte Nachrichten:








						Chinese Cryptocurrency Miners Allegedly Bypass NVIDIA's GeForce RTX 3060 Hash Rate Limiter, Delivers Up To 50 MH/s
					

Chinese modders have bypassed NVIDIA's hash rate limit for cryptocurrency mining on the recently released GeForce RTX 3060 graphics card.




					wccftech.com


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. März 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, hab noch 4 Stück bei mir liegen und habe nur auf so einen Mod gewartet


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Nice, hab noch 4 Stück bei mir liegen und habe nur auf so einen Mod gewartet


Wie bist Du an 4 Stück gekommen bzw um wieviel hast Du diese gekauft?


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. März 2021)

3 Stück für 600€ und eine für 670€. War schnell bei Mindfactory und Alternate. Alles per F5 drücken und kaufen. Und ich habe nur die Modelle mit 3 Lüftern gekauft.
Ich werde aber wohl nur zwei Modelle behalten, da die anderen beiden nicht so gefragt sind und bei Ebay in der Masse verkauft werden.

Nachtrag: Es scheint mir jetzt auch auf den ersten Blick nur der Octopus Algorithmus zu sein und nicht DaggerHashimoto. Ich warte erstmal ab und lass die Grakas schön verpackt liegen.


----------



## Richu006 (10. März 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war von Anfang an klar.


----------



## hwk (10. März 2021)

Ich will echt nicht meckern oder sowas, ja das ist der Ampere Laberthread, aber gehört diese Mining Topic wirklich hier rein?
ich finde ja irgendwie nicht, falls doch ignoriert mich einfach


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. März 2021)

hwk schrieb:


> Ich will echt nicht meckern oder sowas, ja das ist der Ampere Laberthread, aber gehört diese Mining Topic wirklich hier rein?
> ich finde ja irgendwie nicht, falls doch ignoriert mich einfach


Bisher ist das viel beim Thema Ampere. Beschaffung, Nutzung und OC.


----------



## Richu006 (10. März 2021)

hwk schrieb:


> Ich will echt nicht meckern oder sowas, ja das ist der Ampere Laberthread, aber gehört diese Mining Topic wirklich hier rein?
> ich finde ja irgendwie nicht, falls doch ignoriert mich einfach


Ich kann verstehen, wenn einem das nichts sagt. 
Trotzdem gehörts finde ich hier rein. 
Ich zb. Bin auch Gamer ubd hatte bis vor kurzem noch überhaupt nichts mit mining am hut. Und habe meine 3090 auch nicht dafür gekauft. 
Trotzdem lasse ich mein Karte nun während den idle Zeiten minen.

Jede Ampere Grafikkarte ist bestens dafür geeignet (ausser die neue 3060)
Und ich finde Mining gehört bei den Ampere Karten genau so dazu wie das gaming. 

Kann man natürlich sehen wie man will.

Aber ich finde diese "miner sibd so böse" Haltung auch nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt.

Miner sind genau so Kunden wie jeder Gamer auch (einige machen auch beides... ich zb.)


----------



## Eyren (11. März 2021)

Ja der kleiner Heimanwender Miner wie Richu tut niemandem weh.

Kann dich da auch total verstehen.  Warum nicht nebenbei mit der Hardware etwas Geld verdienen.  Hat ja nun einmal was gekostet.

Bei Rhetoteles sehe ich das ganze schon wieder kritischer.  Grundsätzlich alles dein Ding und ich möchte niemanden verurteilen aber habe dennoch die Meinung das in der heutigen zeit es mehr als ärgerlich ist wenn jemand 4 Grafikkarten in der Ecke liegen lässt weil man momentan nicht den maximalen Gewinn damit erzielen kann.

Wenn du sie wenigstens benutzen würdest oder weiter verkaufen 😉


----------



## MOD6699 (12. März 2021)

Derzeit gibt es wieder reihenweise 3060 zu kaufen in den gängingen Onlineshops


----------



## IICARUS (13. März 2021)

Habe gesehen das 3080 Grafikkarten die 450 Watt ziehen können auch 3x 8Pins haben.
Meine hat nur 2x8 Pins und so wie es aussieht, hat Gigabyte deshalb das Bios auf 370 Watt fest gesetzt.
(AORUS GeForce RTX™ 3080 XTREME WATERFORCE WB 10G)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



STOCK bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GIGABYTE AORUS RTX 3080 XTREME als Beispiel hat normal 370 Watt und max. 450 Watt.
Besitzt aber auch 3x 8 Pins als Stromversorgung.
VGA Bios Collection: Gigabyte RTX 3080 10 GB | TechPowerUp

Der Witz ist, ich könnte bestimmt auch dieses Bios bei mir drauf ziehen, nur dann würde die Grafikkarte bis zu 450 Watt über nur 2x8 Pins ziehen.

Sofern ich das Video von Roman richtig verstehen, sollt es aber auch gehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQZa-FsvlOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Frage ist aber dann immer noch, ob ich überhaupt eine höhere Leistung anlegen kann, denn bei +130 MHz GPU macht die Grafikkarte dieses OC nicht mehr mit und 3DMark bricht den Test ab. Den VRam hingegen kann ich problemlos auf +1000 MHz setzen. Aber über 350 Watt bin ich bisher noch nicht gekommen, daher habe ich bisher auch die 370 Watt was als Maximum bei mir sein soll nicht knacken können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möglich das sich dann mit einem anderem Bios dann auch nichts mehr tut oder habe ich da ein Denkfehler?


----------



## HisN (13. März 2021)

Nein, die Grafikkarte teilt (sehr wahrscheinlich) die 450W auf die 3 Stecker auf, d.h. Deine Graka würde dann nur (450/3)*2 ziehen.
Also noch weniger als mit dem Original-Bios.

Für die Leute, die "nur" 2-Stecker Grafikkarten haben bringen Bios-Files erst ab gut 600W Punte. Da man sonst meistens unterhalb dessen rauskommt, was das Original-Bios leisten kann.


----------



## blautemple (13. März 2021)

EKWB hat endlich das Problem mit dem Spulenzirpen beim Strix Block gelöst. Die Lösung waren am Ende 8mm anstatt 7mm Schrauben für die Backplate.

Die Kühlleistung von dem Block ist echt brutal. So sieht es unter Furmark aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wassertemperatur beträgt 30 Grad und die Wärmeleitpaste ist stinknormale Kryonaut. 15 Grad Delta bei der Abwärme ist extrem gut würde ich sagen.


----------



## IICARUS (13. März 2021)

Das habe ich auch schon mit meiner Wassergekühlten 3080 Grafikkarte auch schon feststellen können. Mit 30 °C Wassertemperatur komme ich auch auf 39-40 °C. Mehr als 41 °C habe ich bisher noch nichts sehen können.

Glaube Furmark war auch irgendwas zwischen 41 und 42 °C.
Bei mir ist aber der Wasserkühler bereits ab Werk (Gigabyte) drauf.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2021)

Unglaublich was ihr für Hammer Temps habt bei dem Verbrauch.


----------



## IICARUS (13. März 2021)

Ich war selbst sehr positiv überrascht.

Meine 2080 Super erreicht mit Wasserkühlung 43-46 °C und für die Temperaturen, die ich jetzt anliegen habe,  musste ich LM verwenden. Mein Kühler ist aber mit meiner neuen Grafikkarte original von Werk aus verbaut und ich habe da selbst nichts dran gemacht.

Das ganze hängt aber von der Wassertemperatur ab, denn um 30 °C unter Last zu erreichen muss schon eine bestimme Größe des Loops mit ausreichend Kühlfläche vorhanden sein. Zumindest um dennoch niedrige Drehzahlen erreichen zu können. Denn mein Rechner ist selbst mit Last immer noch mit etwa 500 U/min +/- aller Lüfter lautlos.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. März 2021)

Ob Jensen nächtse Woche die 3080Ti und oder die 3070Ti ankündigen wird?

Könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass er AMD wieder in die Parade fahren will.


----------



## Case39 (15. März 2021)

Oh ha!









						Flaschenhals bei NVIDIA und DirectX 12? MSI GeForce RTX 3090 SUPRIM gegen MSI Radeon RX 6900XT Gaming X und die eigenen Treiber | igor´sLAB
					

Dem heutigen Beitrag muss ich zunächst einmal einen kleinen Absatz als Vorwort voranstellen, denn ich will dem Ganzen den Hauch der Sensation nehmen. Trotzdem muss man darüber schreiben und man muss…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## Richu006 (15. März 2021)

Case39 schrieb:


> Oh ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stört mich eigentlich wenig... ich kaufe doch keine neue gpu für eine cpu mit 4 oder weniger Kerne. Zumal eine 3080 sowieso erst ab WQHD+ Sinn macht.

Ich Spiele mit meiner 3090 jedenfalls in 4K und da ist die Karte fast immer den Radeons voraus. 
Was jetzt also im 200+fps bereich in 720p mit meiner GPU passieren würde, kratzt mich herzlich wenig


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. März 2021)

Miningbremse auf der 3060 nun wohl wirklich umgangen


----------



## Rhetoteles (15. März 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Miningbremse auf der 3060 nun wohl wirklich umgangen


Jup https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...treiber-470-05-moeglich.601744/#post-10699756


----------



## HisN (15. März 2021)

hihi, mit einem Treiber den Nvidia selbst bereitstellt ... geil gemacht.


----------



## Eyren (15. März 2021)

Na Nvidia ist halt top 😀

Immer Kundenorientiert und hilfsbereit.


----------



## Richu006 (15. März 2021)

Naja was habt ihr erwartet? 

Ich habe es schon vorher gesagt und sage es gerne noch einmal! Denkt ihr Nvidia (oder auch AMD) schert sich darum wer dessen GPU's kauft?

denen ist doch scheiss egal ob es ein Gamer, oder ein Miner ist! Verkauft ist verkauft, solange die Karten weggehen wie warme semmel, und die Käufer auch bezahlen, ist für NVidia alles in Ordnung!

Das ganze "oooh wir sind für die Gamer da, und bauen jetzt extra eine "Hash Bremse" ein, ist nichts weiter als irgend ein marketing geschwafel, wo sie einfach als "die Guten" da stehen möchten!


----------



## -THOR- (15. März 2021)

Case39 schrieb:


> Oh ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde das Thema schon kritisch.

Im Endeffekt betrifft es eben die Performance im CPU limit. Wann und ob das eintritt hat nicht nur was mit der Hardware zu tun, sondern auch mit dem Spiel und den Settings.

Wer in nem Shooter möglichst viele FPS erreichen will, der wird fast immer seine Grenze im CPU limit und nicht im GPU limit finden. Gerade in Zeiten von DLSS.


Wie auch immer. Ich habe eine 3060ti kombiniert mit einem i7 6700K.
in manchen Open World Spielen komme ich durchaus in ein leichtes CPU limit. Wenn Raytracing dabei ist sogar noch stärker.

Watch Dogs Legion mit RT war bisher mein Worst Case. Hier musste ich auf 50 FPS limitieren und ein paar CPU intensive Settings zurückdrehen, damit die Microruckler im CPU limit verschwinden.

Wenn meine CPU jetzt mit ner AMD Karte mal eben 20% mehr FPS liefern könnte wäre das schon irgendwo ärgerlich.

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Berichterstattung Wirkung zeigt und Nvidia vielleicht noch Performance herausholen kann. Hat ja schließlich dann jeder was davon... 10-20% mehr performance im CPU limit kann mal eben den Unterschied von zwei CPU Generationen oder den Wechseln von einem i5 auf einen i7/i9 ausmachen.


----------



## Rhetoteles (16. März 2021)

Gut das Thema Flaschenhals gab es schon beim Release der 3090 und da wurde bei vielen Tests geschrieben, dass man quasi immer bei anspruchsvollen Spielen in ein CPU Limit reinrennt. Wurde glaub auch hier bereits genannt. Von daher kann man die Karten noch nicht komplett ausfahren. Vielleicht mit der Generation der CPUs der kommenden Jahre.

Nachtrag: Es kommt auch auf die Auflösung an, soweit ich mich erinnere. Bei UHD sollte das nicht passieren, sondern eher bei FullHD.


----------



## Rhetoteles (16. März 2021)

Stand heute Morgen sind alle RTX 3060 ausverkauft


----------



## blautemple (16. März 2021)

Was hoher Durchfluss nicht so alles bringt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Süße 14 Grad Delta bei über 480W Verbrauch.


----------



## -THOR- (16. März 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Gut das Thema Flaschenhals gab es schon beim Release der 3090 und da wurde bei vielen Tests geschrieben, dass man quasi immer bei anspruchsvollen Spielen in ein CPU Limit reinrennt. Wurde glaub auch hier bereits genannt. Von daher kann man die Karten noch nicht komplett ausfahren. Vielleicht mit der Generation der CPUs der kommenden Jahre.
> 
> Nachtrag: Es kommt auch auf die Auflösung an, soweit ich mich erinnere. Bei UHD sollte das nicht passieren, sondern eher bei FullHD.




Es ist aber schon ein Unterschied, ob man ins CPU limit rennt, weil die GPU so leistungsstark ist, oder ob man im CPU limit performance im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz verliert.

Das eine hat mit dem anderen erstmal überhaupt nichts zu tun. Du vermischt hier zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.


Das CPU Limit Problem hat man grundsätzlich immer wenn neue, schnellere GPUs released werden. Ist doch völlig normal. Wenn das CPU limit einer CPU und einem Spiel bei 150 FPS liegt, die alte GPU schafft 120 FPS, die neue 170 FPS, ja dann rennt man mit der neuen GPU ins CPU limit. Logisch. Das ist erstmal nix negatives, sondern einfach der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die neue GPU sehr schnell ist bzw. die CPU für diese FPS Regionen zu langsam.


Darum gehts aber überhaupt nicht. Hier gehts darum, dass es im CPU Limit performanceunterschiede zwischen AMD und Nvidia gibt.
Das sollte idealerweise nicht der Fall sein! Zumindest darf es keine größeren Abweichungen geben, weil dann hat entweder der eine Hersteller im Grafiktreiber was falsch gemacht oder der andere etwas verdammt richtig.


----------



## deady1000 (23. März 2021)

Heute ne Mail von EKWB bekommen, der 3090 Special Kühler ist jetzt erst ab Ende nächster Woche im Lager und dann bekomme ich das Ding wohl erst nach Ostern. Warte jetzt schon seit dem 20.01 auf das Teil.  Hatte noch jemand den Kühler bestellt?

Achja und die RTX3090FE war heute wieder mehrfach zur UVP verfügbar zwischen ca 10 Uhr und 13 Uhr.

Gespeichertes HTML:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (24. März 2021)

Ihr könnt ja mal reinschauen:





						[PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] Borderlands 3 (GPU)
					

Borderlands 3 - "Sanctuary"     Engine: Unreal Engine 4 im optimierten Gewand (Direct X 12) Besonderheiten: Von Hand optimiert, sehr gute Performance Detaileinstellungen: Maximal, native Renderauflösung Benchmarkszene: GPU-lastiges Innenareal DRM-Plattform: Steam oder Epic Savegame lässt sich...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Wenn das Ganze einigermaßen ankommt, werde ich noch mehr Titel aus dem GPU Parcour umsetzen.


----------



## Richu006 (25. März 2021)

Eigentlich würde ich ja besser nichts sagen... das würde die chance erhöhen für mich, eine GPU zu ergattern.

Böse Zungen behaupten, das es ab morgen bei Digitec 3090 en und später auch andere GPU's ab Lager zu bestellen gibt. 

Also alle schweizer, welche noch eine GPU möchten. Morgen ist eure Chance dazu.

Ich werde jedenfalls mein Glück versuchen eine zu bestellen. 
Möge meine F5 Taste mir und allen welche es versuchen morgen Glück bringen xD


----------



## OmasHighendPC (26. März 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich ja besser nichts sagen... das würde die chance erhöhen für mich, eine GPU zu ergattern.
> 
> Böse Zungen behaupten, das es ab morgen bei Digitec 3090 en und später auch andere GPU's ab Lager zu bestellen gibt.
> 
> ...


Das hat Digitec selber auf Ihrer HP angekündigt. Heute ab 12.00 ... waren 200 Stück, ca 10 verschiedene Customs, um 12.05 waren alle weg, zu Preisen zwischen ca. Fr. 2150.- und 2600.-.  Und .... Glück gehabt? ...


----------



## Richu006 (26. März 2021)

OmasHighendPC schrieb:


> Das hat Digitec selber auf Ihrer HP angekündigt. Heute ab 12.00 ... waren 200 Stück, ca 10 verschiedene Customs, um 12.05 waren alle weg, zu Preisen zwischen ca. Fr. 2150.- und 2600.-.  Und .... Glück gehabt? ...


Ich konnte zumindest eine bestellen... eine strix. Aber ob ich die wirklich erhalte, glaube ich erst wenn ich sie sehe.

Mir kanns zum Glück zimlich egal sein. Ich habe ja schon eine. Die zweite wäre für mein Bruder.


----------



## Gouvi (28. März 2021)

Suche auch noch nach den optimalen Settings für meine 3080. Generell hab ich wohl nicht die beste Karte ( Gigabyte 3080 Gaming OC) und etwas Probleme mit dem Kühlhalten unter Luft. Letzte Messungen waren bei 0,856 und 1875 im Afterbruner. Timespy lief, aber der Metro Bench ist beim 9. Durchgang abgestürzt. muss ich also wohl noch hoch.
Generell hab ich nicht die besten Temperaturen: Im Metro-Bench geht er trotz UV auf 73-74 Grad bei 65 % Lüfterdrehzahl. In Pubg im normalen Spiel sogar bis auf 80+ (trotz nur Auslastung von etwa 80-85 %) was mich sehr irritiert. Scheinbar heizts da mehr als in jedem Benchmark.

Und ich habe nach wie vor trotz aktueller Afterburner Version Probleme mit ständig aufdrehenden Lüftern. Ich habe sie auf 40% im Idle. GPU-Z zeigt mir das auch an, aber dennoch springen sie ständig zwischen 0 und entsprechender RPM hin und her. Und möchte ich im Idle weniger RPM übernimmt er zwar die z.B. 20% Drehzahl  in der Lüfterkurve und GPU-Z(wird dort angezeigt), die Lüfter bleiben aber bei 0 (ebenfalls auch in GPU-Z ersichtlich)


----------



## HisN (28. März 2021)

OK, es geht los. Die ersten vBios mit BAR-Support kommen.

Galax


			http://www.szgalaxy.com/Areas/__ZH_GB__/Download/3090_update.exe
		


Gainward


			http://www.gainward.cn/Download/3090_update.exe


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2021)

Hier gibt es noch ein paar: 








						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090, RTX 3080, RTX 3070, RTX 3060 Ti Get Resizable BAR vBIOS Support From GALAX & Gainward
					

NVIDIA AIBs have started rollong out BIOS for GeForce RTX 3090, RTX 3080, RTX 3070, RTX 3060 Ti graphics cards with Resizable BAR supooirt.




					wccftech.com


----------



## HisN (28. März 2021)

Läuft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (28. März 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Läuft
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und wie viel bringt es in der Leistung? 
Mich interessiert kein "enabled" Sticker...  mich interessiert die Mehrleistung. Und ob es negative Seiten gibt. 

die ersten Tests waren irgendwie ernüchternd, was ich so gelesen habe


----------



## HisN (28. März 2021)

Du, die ganzen Benches werden Dir alle einschlägigen Seiten nachliefern. Das brauch ich nicht machen^^
Mich interessiert das nicht.
Mir war nur wichtig das es geht, bzw. meine Hardware-Bios-Kette soweit läuft, das ich den Sticker bekomme.
Der Benefit davon wird sich früher oder später einstellen.
Und nach 3 Minuten kann ich Dir keine "negativen" Seiten nennen. Was erwartest Du da von mir? *gg*


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2021)

Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist, soll es 1-2 % ausmachen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JdVoKci1PrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier mal ein Video wo es ausgetestet wurde:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tdmAEYcs1rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weitere Videos sind auch auf YouTube  zu finden.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2021)

Ohne Video:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis mit dem längeren P2 ist übrigens BAR:OFF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pietcux (29. März 2021)

Muss da eventuell noch ein neuer Nvidia Treiber kommen, um das richtig zu nutzen?


----------



## Richu006 (29. März 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Ohne Video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok danke...
Schon zimlich ernüchternd... da bringt eigentlich jedes kleine OC mehr.

Naja mal abwarten. Denke für ein Abschliessendes Urteil ists noch zi früh.

Aber ist jetzt nicht das killerfeature, dass ich unbedingt haben muss. Da spare ich mir glaub erstmal das VBios update xD


----------



## Gurdi (29. März 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Du, die ganzen Benches werden Dir alle einschlägigen Seiten nachliefern. Das brauch ich nicht machen^^
> Mich interessiert das nicht.
> Mir war nur wichtig das es geht, bzw. meine Hardware-Bios-Kette soweit läuft, das ich den Sticker bekomme.
> Der Benefit davon wird sich früher oder später einstellen.
> Und nach 3 Minuten kann ich Dir keine "negativen" Seiten nennen. Was erwartest Du da von mir? *gg*


Bei den Radeons verkürzen sich damit je nach Spiel die Ladezeiten auch teils massiv,konntest du da eine Veränderung bemerken? Vor allem bei ACO merkt man es sehr deutlich.


----------



## blautemple (29. März 2021)

Resizable Bar wird über eine White List gezielt freigeben und AC Odyssey steht da nicht drin


----------



## Gurdi (29. März 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Resizable Bar wird über eine White List gezielt freigeben und AC Odyssey steht da nicht drin


Stimmt,hatte ich vergessen. Würde mich aber interessieren ob in den Games wo es aktiv ist sich eine Besserung einstellt. Also in ACO liegen bei mir Welten zwischen SAM_on/off bei den Ladezeiten.

Auch WatchDogs und CP profitieren deutlich.


----------



## blautemple (29. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Stimmt,hatte ich vergessen. Würde mich aber interessieren ob in den Games wo es aktiv ist sich eine Besserung einstellt. Also in ACO liegen bei mir Welten zwischen SAM_on/off bei den Ladezeiten.
> 
> Auch WatchDogs und CP profitieren deutlich.


Hast du da vernünftige Daten für? Ich höre da zum ersten Mal von und mit der 6900XT ist mir absolut nichts in der Richtung aufgefallen.


----------



## Gurdi (29. März 2021)

Man kann es im Vergleichsogar deutlich sehen, lade mal ACO ohne SAM und schau wie sich der Vram in Zeitlupe füllt und dann mit SAM im Vergleich ist das Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## blautemple (29. März 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Man kann es im Vergleichsogar deutlich sehen, lade mal ACO ohne SAM und schau wie sich der Vram in Zeitlupe füllt und dann mit SAM im Vergleich ist das Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


Ich habe keine 6900XT mehr da. Kannst du nicht mal Messdaten dazu anfertigen? Ich höre da aktuell zum ersten Mal von.

@PCGH_Raff 
Hast du da was für mich?


----------



## Gurdi (29. März 2021)

Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt,diese Woche wirds wieder eng bei mir aber über Ostern könnte es evtl. klappen.


----------



## deady1000 (30. März 2021)

Gibt einen neuen GeForce-Treiber!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon News was mit Resize BAR ist?


----------



## Anthropos (30. März 2021)

Also für die Asus 3090 TUF OC ist noch kein Bios-Update online.


----------



## deady1000 (30. März 2021)

News - Resizable BAR: Erste Partner verteilen BIOS-Updates für GeForce RTX 3000
					

Heute hat sich ASRock gemeldet. Hat mir ein Link zum BIOS geschickt. Man muss nur ganz runter scrollen. Ggf. sind Eure ASRock Boards auch dabei.  https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z390 Phantom Gaming 6/index.asp#BIOS   Danke Dir, für mein Z370 Pro4 gibt es da nun auch ein BIOS. Allerdings sind die...




					www.computerbase.de
				




Hier geht es wohl schon:






						NVIDIA Resizable BAR Firmware Update Tool | NVIDIA
					






					nvidia.custhelp.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Neue Liste von Nvidia:

*GeForce RTX 30 Series Resizable BAR Supported Games
As of March 30th, 2021*

Assassin's Creed Valhalla
Battlefield V
Borderlands 3
Control
Cyberpunk 2077
Death Stranding
DIRT 5
F1 2020
Forza Horizon 4
Gears 5
Godfall
Hitman 2
Hitman 3
Horizon Zero Dawn
Metro Exodus
Red Dead Redemption 2
Watch Dogs Legion

Bin gespannt was es in Cyberpunk2077 bringt. 
Mehr Leistung kann man hier gut gebrauchen.


----------



## blautemple (30. März 2021)

Für ResBar einmal hier entlang:




__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/mgfm1f

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zotac2012 (1. April 2021)

So lange das Feature nicht auch für alle Z370/Z390 Mainboard nachgeliefert wird, ein völlig uninteressantes Feature für viele. Es nutzt einem ja nichts, wenn ich die Grafikkarte mit dem neuen VBios flashe und das Mainboard bekommt kein Update, zumindest bei Intel.

Und anstatt ASUS immer mehr die Preise anzieht, sollte man sich doch mal mehr um den Kunden und Service bemühen, das was ASUS hier abliefert ist an miesem Service nicht mehr zu überbieten. Dabei wäre es doch so einfach, schickt die entsprechenden Mitarbeiter, die für Bios Updates mit neuen Implementierungen zuständig sind, doch einfach mal für ein paar Wochen zur Konkurrenz von Asrock und Gigabyte. Dort können sie dann lernen, wie man Resizable BAR bei einem der genannten Mainboards implementiert!


----------



## Richu006 (1. April 2021)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> So lange das Feature nicht auch für alle Z370/Z390 Mainboard nachgeliefert wird, ein völlig uninteressantes Feature für viele. Es nutzt einem ja nichts, wenn ich die Grafikkarte mit dem neuen VBios flashe und das Mainboard bekommt kein Update, zumindest bei Intel.



Naja... man kann schon froh sein, wenn sie die Treiber für z490 noch nachliefern.

Z 370/390 sind halt nun nicht mehr aktuelle Generationen. 
Und "das Feature" war auch nie angekündigt für diese Platformen.

Ich verstehe die Hersteller das sie da nicht bock haben auf älteren Boards noch nachzuarbeiten. Das verursacht für sie nur Kosten ohne das sie was davon hätten.

Es wird wohl kaum jemand noch ein z390 Board kaufen, nur weil sie noch ReBAR ins Bios patchen.

Ich hätte sogar verstanden wenn es erst mit der aktuellsten Generation läuft.


----------



## dollti (1. April 2021)

Viele z390 Boards haben doch ein neues Bios bekommen, wo es funktioniert. Asrock z390, MSi z390 mals als Beispiel.


----------



## Anthropos (1. April 2021)

dollti schrieb:


> Asrock z390, MSi z390 mals als Beispiel.


Gigabyte auch, schon Mitte Januar.


----------



## deady1000 (1. April 2021)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> So lange das Feature nicht auch für alle Z370/Z390 Mainboard nachgeliefert wird, ein völlig uninteressantes Feature für viele.





Richu006 schrieb:


> Naja... man kann schon froh sein, wenn sie die Treiber für z490 noch nachliefern.


Ich wollte gerade sagen. Es ist schon ziemlich nett, dass die das überhaupt noch für ältere Generationen freigeben. Bei mir zb mit meinem Zen2 (vor Zen2+ und Zen3) und X470-Board (vor X570) hätte ich definitiv nicht damit gerechnet, dass da ein Update kommt, nachdem eigentlich schon im letzten Jahr mehr oder weniger angekündigt wurde, dass jetzt für viele Boards endgültig Feierabend ist.

Naja, einen 5900X bekommt man aktuell ohnehin nicht und ein X570-Board hätte ich mir jetzt eh nicht mehr gekauft. Wahrscheinlich war das auch ein Grund, warum es jetzt für "alle" freigegeben wird. Sonst hätte es auch nur ein kleiner exklusiver Kreis nutzen können, weil man schlicht nicht an die Hardware rankommt. Wahrscheinlich haben AMD und Nvidia Druck gemacht.

Also zu guter Letzt... man nimmt was man kriegen kann.
Gratisperformance ist immer toll.


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2021)

Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist, hat nur Asus seine 370/390 Chipsätze mit keinem Update versehen. Für den 490er haben sie aber ein Update rausgebracht. Kann es auch nutzen, weil ich aktuell auch ein MSI Z390 Board verbaut habe.


----------



## Eyren (2. April 2021)

Also bisher hab ich mich meist negativ geäussert über Raytracing aber...

Ich hab mir heute Control im sale gegönnt und das holt mich so richtig ab. Wo ich bei CB2077 noch genörgelt habe bin ich bei Control einfach baff. Das Licht, die Schatten, die Spiegelungen, diese gesamte Atmosphäre.

Einfach der Wahnsinn.

Und das schönste ist, auf geschmeidige 60fps gelockt. Nicht einmal DLSS ist von Nöten um die zu halten.

Ja hier sieht selbst ein Nörgler wie ich die Vorteile der Technik.


----------



## deady1000 (2. April 2021)

Dabei ist DLSS bei Control sogar ziemlich gut. 
Kannst ja spaßeshalber mal auf 8K/60FPS zocken mit DLSS-Ultraperformance. ^^


----------



## Eyren (2. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Dabei ist DLSS bei Control sogar ziemlich gut.
> Kannst ja spaßeshalber mal auf 8K/60FPS zocken mit DLSS-Ultraperformance. ^^


Scheinbar bin ich da etwas zu blöde für.

Hab nun DSR x4 aktiviert und fahre damit eine 6880x2880 Auflösung (Hab nur einen 3440x1440 Monitor)

Diese Auflösung wird in Control aber nur im Rahmenlosen Fenster übernommen und dann mit einer Renderauflösung von 2680xirgendwas oder so wenn ich DLSS aktiviere.

Und tschuldige aber das sieht grausam aus. Die Gesichter der NPC´s verlieren jegliche Konturen alles sieht matschig und verschwommen aus. Da hab ich das Gefühl ich zocke auf meinem geliebten 386er Commander Keen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Also bisher hab ich mich meist negativ geäussert über Raytracing aber...
> 
> Ich hab mir heute Control im sale gegönnt und das holt mich so richtig ab. Wo ich bei CB2077 noch genörgelt habe bin ich bei Control einfach baff. Das Licht, die Schatten, die Spiegelungen, diese gesamte Atmosphäre.
> 
> ...


RT ohne Fuddelfix ist auch wirklich eine ansehnliche Sache. Schade das die Leistungskosten noch derart hoch sind.


----------



## deady1000 (2. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Scheinbar bin ich da etwas zu blöde für.
> 
> Hab nun DSR x4 aktiviert und fahre damit eine 6880x2880 Auflösung (Hab nur einen 3440x1440 Monitor)
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht genau wie man das einstellt. 

Hab ich persönlich auch noch nie gemacht und es war auch eher ein Scherz. Glaube damit es wirklich gut aussieht brauchste auch einen nativen 8K-Monitor, sonst bringt es nichts. Ganz davon ab, würde das Spiel dabei auf WQHD gerendert und dann auf 7680x4320 hochskaliert werden. Also Details sollten eigentlich schon gut vorhanden sein.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IiFbahWaqk:682

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. April 2021)

hey,

ich wollte mal meinen 3080-Treiber aktuallisieren.
Aktuell drauf ist der 461.40 .. gibt es nen "besonders" empfehlenwerten / gut laufenden welchen ich wählen sollte..?
Oder einfach den letzten (465.89) Schinken drauf und fertig?


----------



## IICARUS (3. April 2021)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Oder einfach den letzten (465.89) Schinken drauf und fertig?


Wieso nicht? Meine 3080 läuft damit problemlos.


----------



## deady1000 (3. April 2021)

Letzten Game-Ready-Treiber drauf und gut ist. Macht soweit ich es erlebt habe und nichts Gegenteiliges gehört habe keine Probleme. Wahlweise mit GeForce Experience bzw dem entsprechenden Beta-Programm, falls du die Zusatzfeatures und Ingame-Features nutzt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. April 2021)

Super Danke.
Ich update 4x im Jahr ca. den Treiber außer ein niegel-nagel-neues Games braucht unbedingt den neuesten Treiber .. dann lade ich halt den (:

Gute Nacht Jungs.


----------



## Eyren (3. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau wie man das einstellt.
> 
> Hab ich persönlich auch noch nie gemacht und es war auch eher ein Scherz. Glaube damit es wirklich gut aussieht brauchste auch einen nativen 8K-Monitor, sonst bringt es nichts. Ganz davon ab, würde das Spiel dabei auf WQHD gerendert und dann auf 7680x4320 hochskaliert werden. Also Details sollten eigentlich schon gut vorhanden sein.
> 
> ...


Gut das mit den 8k hatte ich jetzt auch weniger geplant aber DSR wollte ich wirklich mal mit dlss testen.

Die 3090 läuft mit UV und 60fps cap in 3440x1440 nicht voll ausgelastet. Da wären halt noch massig Reserven. 

Aber irgendwie Gewinne ich immer mehr den Eindruck das dlss nicht mit 21:9 klar kommt. 

So oft habe ich bereits gehört das man "teilweise ein besseres Bild"  bekommt und ich hab dann mit DSR+dlss Nostalgie Pur wenn Commander Keen durch das älteste Haus rennt.

Kann aber auch an Control im speziellen liegen. Wie bereits oben erwähnt kann ich die DSR Auflösung nur im rahmenlosen Fenster nutzen.

Vlt. find ich ja mal Spaß dran es in anderen Spielen zu testen jetzt wo ich gesehen habe das Raytracing etwas bringen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2021)

NVIDIA PCI-Express Resizable BAR Performance Test - 22 Games, 3 Resolutions, RTX 3090, 3080, 3070, 3060 Ti
					

PCI-Express Resizable BAR, pioneered by AMD, seems to be a magic bullet for unlocking additional double-digit FPS gains. NVIDIA finally released their implementation for GeForce Ampere cards. In our PCIe BAR review, we test the feature on RTX 3090, 3080, 3070, and 3060 Ti in 22 games, at Full...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## pietcux (6. April 2021)

Hast du mal TD2 mit deiner Radeon mit und ohne RBAR getestet?


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Hast du mal TD2 mit deiner Radeon mit und ohne RBAR getestet?


Ich schau mal nachher in mein Archiv.


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2021)

Hab leider nur mit RBar derzeit. Ich hatte den 5900er schon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (6. April 2021)

Mal ein etwas anderer Kühler für die Strix:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (7. April 2021)

Jo, bei mir isses jetzt auch soweit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Melde mich dann mal später. ^^
Gibt einiges zu tun.

*EDIT:*

Sooo, fertig - mehr oder weniger.

Habe dusseligerweise vergessen mir zwei neue Schlauchanschlüsse zu bestellen. Zwar habe ich mir damals beim RAM-Umbau direkt neue Winkeladapter gekauft, aber nicht an die Schlauchanschlüsse gedacht. Jetzt musste ich den RAM nochmal abstöpseln und der läuft jetzt vorerst wieder mit Luft, allerdings trotzdem mit den massiven Wasserblöcken, also nicht schlimm.

Die Backplate wird spürbar kalt. Sie ist intern mit Wärmeleitpaste direkt an den Wasserblock, am Wassereinfluss, gekoppelt und kann dort ihre Wärme abgeben. Eine äußerst elegante Lösung für den hinterseitigen Speicher.

Es handelt sich um einen SingleSlot-Kühler.
Muss jetzt erstmal ne Slotblende suchen, weil dahinten jetzt wieder so viel frei ist. 

Hier mal ne kleine Bilderstrecke.
Anmerkung, die Folien der Pads habe ich natürlich nach dem Foto abgezogen. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorläufiges Ergebnis, bis die neuen Anschlüsse für den RAM da sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Benchmark Port Royale:*_









						I scored 13 913 in Port Royal
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




*Graphics Score - 13913*

_SPEICHER WAR NICHT ÜBERTAKTET._

Clock frequency
    2,085 MHz (1,395 MHz)
Average clock frequency
    2,010 MHz
Average temperature
    46 °C

Mehr sitzt erstmal nicht drin, weil ich schon komplett am Powerlimit von 400W (114%) klebe. Könnte noch ein bisschen optimieren, damit mehr Takt bei gleicher Spannung rumkommt und mal schauen wie stabil der Chip bleibt, aber ansonsten ist das das Ende der Fahnenstange. Kann sich aber sehen lassen. 4,33% schneller als der Durchschnitt mit dem gleichen System und die Temperaturen von Chip und Speicher sind wirklich sexy.

Wer es schneller braucht, benötigt einen dritten Stromstecker und >400W. ^^
Achso und eventuell wäre noch PCIe 4.0 von Vorteil für die letzten Prozente.


----------



## Richu006 (8. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir isses jetzt auch soweit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Hat schon was dieser Kühler mit founders...

Vorallem weils mal etwas anderes ist! 

Leistungsmässig wollte ich halt die strix haben.

Aber optisch ists echt sehr schick mit diesem Block!


----------



## big-maec (9. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir isses jetzt auch soweit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,
kannst du noch Berichten wie groß der Temperaturunterschied bei dir @Stock ist, so vorher nachher. 
Hat sich was geändert in Bezug auf Spulenfiepen ?

EDIT: Mit wieviel/welchen  Radiatoren würde mich auch noch Interessieren, falls vorhanden ?


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

@deady1000 Richtig schicker Kühler


----------



## pietcux (9. April 2021)

Hat was von einer Dampfmaschine, schick!


----------



## deady1000 (9. April 2021)

Vielen Dank. 




big-maec schrieb:


> kannst du noch Berichten wie groß der Temperaturunterschied bei dir @Stock ist, so vorher nachher. Hat sich was geändert in Bezug auf Spulenfiepen ?


Danke für die Erinnerung, das wollte ich noch sagen.

Das leichte Spulenfiepen, welches auch ich bei der FE hatte ist mit dem neuen Block komplett weg. Das gleiche Phänomen hatte ich damals auch mit meiner KFA2 GTX1080 EXOC, die nach dem Umbau auf Wasser auch plötzlich nicht mehr fiepte. Also zu dem Punkt, ungelogen, eine hörbare Verbesserung. Wobei das Fiepen bei der 3090FE auch gar nicht sooo krass war, also ich hatte schon deutlich schlimmeres. Und die Karte war generell auch nicht laut. Von der Akustik her hat sich der Umbau weniger gelohnt, würde ich sagen. Dafür habe ich es nicht gemacht.

Temperaturen kann ich dir sagen.

Im Idle immer so 1-4°C unterhalb der Wassertemperatur [sic!] und unter Last, was ich zumindest bei den Benchmarks gesehen habe, waren es mit OC und mit 400W-Power-Limit durchschnittlich 46°C, mit Maximalwerten von 48°C, bei max 36°C Wassertemperatur. Wenn man nicht das komplette OC reinknallt ist es natürlich entsprechend kühler.

Zur "Memory Junction Temperature", die ging gestern laut HwInfo während 4h Gaming zu keinem Zeitpunkt über 60°C.

Wasser = wird automatisch gehalten zwischen 30-36°C
GPU-Idle = 1-4°K unter Wassertemperatur
GPU-Last = 9-11°K über Wassertemperatur, bei sehr langen Sessions evtl maximal 50°C
Memory-Gaming = 9-30°K über Wassertemperatur, je nach Dauer, Maximum bei ca 60°C
Memory-Mining* = maximal 80°C, getestet mit NiceHash // vorher waren es 105°C nach <1 Minute

* Mining hatte ich an Ostern zum ersten Mal getestet. Nicht zu empfehlen ohne WaKü. Speicher wird übelst heiß, bzw limitiert nach kurzer Zeit. Beim Gaming hatte ich aber nie mehr als 94°C oder so, wo ich jetzt maximal noch 60°C erreiche.

Und hier nochmal die Idle-Temps, wie gesagt, irgendwie absurd. Der RAM ist aktuell nicht in den Kreislauf angeschlossen und normalerweise ist der so 1-2°K oberhalb des Wassers unterwegs und der Ryzen macht sowieso immer was er will. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der Block kühlt echt gut. War aber auch eine Wärmeleitpad-Orgie.
Wegen des Speichers muss man sich keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## Richu006 (9. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Temperaturen kann ich dir sagen.
> 
> Im Idle immer so 1-4°C unterhalb der Wassertemperatur [sic!] und unter Last, was ich zumindest bei den Benchmarks gesehen habe, waren es mit OC und mit 400W-Power-Limit durchschnittlich 46°C, mit Maximalwerten von 48°C, bei max 36°C Wassertemperatur. Wenn man nicht das komplette OC reinknallt ist es natürlich entsprechend kühler.



Das ist physikalisch schon nicht möglich... wäre dann ein Zauberblock.

Dann ligt irgendwo ein messfehler vor. 

Oder es werden absichtlich etwas tiefere temperaturen angezeigt als tatsächlich anliegen. Diesen verdacht hatte ich nun schon häufiger bei Ampere.

Aber du kannst nicht mit einer Wasserkühlung ein Teil unter Wassertemperatur kühlen. Die minimal erreichbare Kühltemperatur ist jeweils die Wassertemperatur!!

Ausser du hättest peltierelemente oder so verbaut. Aber das hast du ja nicht xD

Edit: ausser du hast die gpu direkt hinter dem Radiator angeschlossen. Und den Wassertemperatursensor zb. Hinter der cpu am wärmsten Punkt im Kreislauf, dann könnte es bei grosser cpu Auslastung zb. Prime 95 durchaus dazu kommen das die (gemessene) Wassertemperatur da hinter dee cpu 2-3 grad wärmer wäre.

Aber im normalfall und vorallem in idle ist das definitiv nicht möglich


----------



## deady1000 (9. April 2021)

Ich halte es auch für "unwahrscheinlich", aber ich kann nur sagen, es steht da. 
Guck in meine Signatur, es wird ja live ausgelesen, ich sehe es in HwInfo und im Afterburner.
Monitoring kommt nach wie vor von der Karte selbst.

Kann es mir auch nicht erklären.

EDIT: Ich halte jetzt mal ein Thermometer ins Wasser. ^^

EDIT2:
Monitoring-Wasser = 29,6°C laut Aquasuite
Thermometer-Wasser = 28.2°C im Ausgleichsbehälter
GPU = 27°C

Naja ich könnte bei der Aquasuite ein Offset einstellen und es "eichen"... mache ich mal.
Die GPU bleibt aber weiterhin deutlich drunter.

Das ist jetzt quasi geeicht. Offset -1,2°K.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Richu006 schrieb:


> Aber du kannst nicht mit einer Wasserkühlung ein Teil unter Wassertemperatur kühlen. Die minimal erreichbare Kühltemperatur ist jeweils die Wassertemperatur!!


Ist mir klar. ^^


Richu006 schrieb:


> Edit: ausser du hast die gpu direkt hinter dem Radiator angeschlossen. Und den Wassertemperatursensor zb. Hinter der cpu am wärmsten Punkt im Kreislauf, dann könnte es bei grosser cpu Auslastung zb. Prime 95 durchaus dazu kommen das die (gemessene) Wassertemperatur da hinter dee cpu 2-3 grad wärmer wäre.


Nein.
420er, 240er, Pumpe (mit Monitoring), GraKa, RAM, CPU --> 420er...

Die Pumpe ist vor der GPU und sollte die niedrigsten Temperaturen im Kreislauf messen.
Die GPU ist ~2°K drunter, obwohl ich schon die Wassertemperatur nach unten korrigiert habe. 

Vielleicht trickst Nvidia wirklich bei den Messungen.


----------



## Richu006 (9. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich halte es auch für "unwahrscheinlich", aber ich kann nur sagen, es steht da.
> Guck in meine Signatur, es wird ja live ausgelesen, ich sehe es in HwInfo und im Afterburner.
> Monitoring kommt nach wie vor von der Karte selbst.
> 
> ...



Dann wird vermutlich einfach die angezeigte Gpu temperatur nicht stimmen. Resp. Errechnet sich irgend nen bullshit. 
Weil was die GPU temperatur genau ist, weis ja sowieso keiner (Irgend ein durchschnittswert oder eine Berechnung verschiedener Messpunkte im die). 
Evtl. Wird sogar etwas geschummelt und ein offset eingefügt, damit die Werte schöner aussehen.
Anders kann man das jedenfalls nicht erklären.

Aber viel interessanter ist sowieso der hotspot, welcher die höchste gemessene temperatur darstellen sollte. 
Und der ist vermutlich nicht unterhalb der Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Dann wird vermutlich einfach die angezeigte Gpu temperatur nicht stimmen. Resp. Errechnet sich irgend nen bullshit.
> Weil was die GPU temperatur genau ist, weis ja sowieso keiner (Irgend ein durchschnittswert oder eine Berechnung verschiedener Messpunkte im die).
> Evtl. Wird sogar etwas geschummelt und ein offset eingefügt, damit die Werte schöner aussehen.
> Anders kann man das jedenfalls nicht erklären.
> ...


Ich vermute das die Amperekarten einen Offset verwenden, die Temperaturen sind teils recht abwegig für die Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## Eyren (9. April 2021)

Ach das ist der Neid Gurdi....

60°C bei 2std. 460W dauerbeschallung sind normal für 3x90mm Lüfter....

Oder so....


----------



## big-maec (9. April 2021)

@deady1000
Hi,
wenn die Temp Werte relativ ungenau sind, könnte man noch durch zusätzliche Temperatursensoren wie den Temperatursensor inline G1/4 die Überwachung verbessern. Ich weiß ja nicht welche Geräte du über die Aquasuite betreibst, bei mir ist es nur der Durchflußsensor High Flow Next. Der bietet aber schon die Möglichkeit über den internen und einen zusätzlichen externen Temperatursensor die Temperaturen zu erfassen. Messe hier vor dem Radiator und dann nochmal nach dem Radiator.


----------



## Richu006 (9. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ach das ist der Neid Gurdi....
> 
> 60°C bei 2std. 460W dauerbeschallung sind normal für 3x90mm Lüfter....
> 
> Oder so....


Nein ich habe selbst auch eine 3090... und mir erschien die temperatur auch schon immer nierdig.

Und wie erklärst du dir bitte Idle temperaturen unter Kühlwasser temperatur? Da ist offensichtlich das dieser Wert zu tief angezeigt wird!


----------



## Eyren (9. April 2021)

Schnucki ich glaub du hast da etwas falsch verstanden.

Ich wollte Gurdi Neid unterstellen und bezweifel ebenso die Temperaturen.

Also dieses Spaß und so.... Ach egal


----------



## deady1000 (9. April 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> wenn die Temp Werte relativ ungenau sind, könnte man noch durch zusätzliche Temperatursensoren wie den Temperatursensor inline G1/4 die Überwachung verbessern [...] Messe hier vor dem Radiator und dann nochmal nach dem Radiator.


Könnte ich schon machen. War eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden mit der Messung. Glaube persönlich eher, dass die Messung an der Karte nicht stimmt, weil Temperaturen von RAM und CPU, sowie der Pumpe (auch damals mit dem Haswell schon), immer sehr plausibel waren. Einzige komisch ist jetzt, dass die Karte jetzt kälter als das Wasser sein soll und das ist schon unglaubwürdig. ^^

Bin aber auf jeden Fall der Meinung, dass der Block, unabhängig vom Monitoring her, sehr leistungsstark ist. Die Verarbeitung ist 1A und das Konzept auch sehr durchdacht.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Und wie erklärst du dir bitte Idle temperaturen unter Kühlwasser temperatur? Da ist offensichtlich das dieser Wert zu tief angezeigt wird!





Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich vermute das die Amperekarten einen Offset verwenden, die Temperaturen sind teils recht abwegig für die Leistungsaufnahme.


Würde auch vermuten, dass Ampere bei den Karten einiges beschönigen möchte. Fängt bei den versteckten Speichertemperaturen an und geht weiter über unplausible GPU-Temperaturen unter Volllast bei manchen Karten trotz >>400W-OC und wird spätestens sichtbar, wenn man die Karte mit einem guten Kühler weiter runterbringt, als es Nvidia wohl erwartet hätte.

Das ist auch keine Messtoleranz mehr Leute. Ich habe ja schon, nach "Eichung" mit einem Thermometer, 1°K abgezogen und trotzdem sagt mir das Monitoring, dass die Karte bei 27°C idelt und das Wasser 30°C warm ist. Ich hocke hier auch nicht im Kühlraum, sondern bei 21°C und die Gehäuselüfter säuseln vor sich hin, sprich die Karte wird jetzt auch nicht passiv aggressiv gekühlt oder so.

Wie dem auch sei. Vorhin kamen die neuen Anschlüsse und das Build ist fertig geworden. Bisschen problematisch ist, dass der RAM-Einlass durch die kompakte Bauweise quasi direkt über dem GraKa-Auslass sitzt. Daher musste ich das vertikale Terminal mit dem horizontalen austauschen. Der Schlauch macht jetzt ne ordentliche Beugung, geht aufgrund der Steifigkeit aktuell nicht besser. Könnte aber auch schlimmer aussehen das Ganze. ^^

Gehäusebeleuchtung an / aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (9. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei. Vorhin kamen die neuen Anschlüsse und das Build ist fertig geworden. Bisschen problematisch ist, dass der RAM-Einlass durch die kompakte Bauweise quasi direkt über dem GraKa-Auslass sitzt. Daher musste ich das vertikale Terminal mit dem horizontalen austauschen. Der Schlauch macht jetzt ne ordentliche Beugung, geht aufgrund der Steifigkeit aktuell nicht besser. Könnte aber auch schlimmer aussehen das Ganze. ^^
> 
> Gehäusebeleuchtung an / aus:
> 
> ...



Genau bei so engen Biegungen eignen sich Hardtubes besser. Ich nutze deshalb lieber Hardtubes bei kompakten Verhältnissen. Da kann man ne 180 grad Biegung mit Radius 1cm machen ohne Probleme. Das kann schlauch niemals.


----------



## big-maec (9. April 2021)

Ja, sieht jetzt ziemlich gut aus. Der Wasserkreislauf  mit GPU, Ram und CPU so dicht hintereinander. Funktioniert das so ohne Probleme?


----------



## deady1000 (9. April 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Ja, sieht jetzt ziemlich gut aus. Der Wasserkreislauf  mit GPU, Ram und CPU so dicht hintereinander. Funktioniert das so ohne Probleme?


Ja, warum? Was soll passieren? ^^ Meine Pumpe läuft lautlos mit 130 l/h (36 ml/s) und kann im Bedarfsfall bis auf 200 l/h (56 ml/s) aufdrehen. So schnell bekommt die Hardware das Wasser gar nicht aufgeheizt, dass sich da irgendwas verändern würde.

@Incredible Alk hatte mir das mal mit der Wärmekapazität von Wasser, der Durchflussgeschwidigkeit, usw, vorgerechnet, dass extreme Hardware in Reihe das Wasser, gemessen davor und danach, um vielleicht 2-3°K aufheizt. Also da passiert eigentlich gar nichts, wenn man ne anständige Pumpe benutzt und keine AIO-Möhre.

Ich hatte früher auch immer versucht abwechselnd Radiator und Hardware zu kombinieren, damit immer kaltes Wasser rankommt, aber letztendlich ist das kompletter Quatsch. Die Radiatoren kühlen stetig das Wasser und die Hardware erhitzt es. Es fließt aber so schnell durch die Kühlkörper, dass da erstmal gar nicht viel passiert. Bis der Kreislauf mal messbar wärmer wird dauert es schon ein paar Minuten.


----------



## blautemple (9. April 2021)

Also bei ca 100l/h ist das Wasser unter Last beim zocken mit ca 650W Verbrauch schon gut 5 Grad wärmer nachdem es durch die gekühlten Komponenten ist und wieder in den externen Mo-Ra geht. Das macht sich dann schon bemerkbar.

Bei 300l/h sieht es anders aus. Da ist es etwas mehr als 1 Grad.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Hat hier jemand ein PCI Ex. 4.0 System und nutzt RBar?


----------



## Eyren (9. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ein PCI Ex. 4.0 System und nutzt RBar?


Meiner einer.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Meiner einer.


Könntest du bitte mal den PCi Express featuretest vom 3D Mark laufen lassen bitte.


----------



## Blackout27 (9. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir isses jetzt auch soweit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß damit 
Für mich die bisher schönste wassergekühlte RTX3090!
Deine Temperaturen sind jedenfalls ein Traum und das das Spulenfiepen ebenfalls verschwunden ist   
Oh man da bin ich gleich wieder etwas traurig meine RTX3090 abgegeben zu haben :/

Weißt du denn warum das Spulenfiepen mit dem Kühler vermindert / verschwunden ist?


----------



## HisN (10. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Könntest du bitte mal den PCi Express featuretest vom 3D Mark laufen lassen bitte.



26GB/sec




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2021)

Danke @HisN


----------



## Eyren (10. April 2021)

Entschuldige Familie und Schlaf haben mich aufgehalten.

Wenig verwunderlich bin auch bei rund 26GB/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (10. April 2021)

Würde mich mal Interessieren, könnt Ihr den PCI Test mehrmals in Abständen durchführen. Bei mir kamen bei 10 Test zwischenzeitlich unterschiedliche Werte raus. Würde gerne wissen ob das nur bei mir so ist.






						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

Probier mal die gleichen Settings mit Soc Spannung auf default .   Dann lande ich noch schneller im PL und verliere sogar Punkte  Die Spannung für den soc ist so weit gesenkt wie es stabil geblieben ist




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2021)

big-maec schrieb:


> Würde mich mal Interessieren, könnt Ihr den PCI Test mehrmals in Abständen durchführen. Bei mir kamen bei 10 Test zwischenzeitlich unterschiedliche Werte raus. Würde gerne wissen ob das nur bei mir so ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal ist das nicht, meine runs waren konstant.

@Thread: Hat noch jemand einen auf PCI Ex. 4.0 ohne Rbar?


----------



## pietcux (10. April 2021)

Ich hab sowas, werde gleich mal nen run machen.


----------



## pietcux (10. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also PCIE 4.0 ohne RBAR


----------



## deady1000 (10. April 2021)

Naja Unterschied von ca 3,5%. Man könnte es fast als Messtoleranz bezeichnen. ^^ Hat es denn einen messbaren FPS Impact oder nur in diesem Benchmark in der Bandbreitenmessung?


----------



## pietcux (10. April 2021)

In manchen Games ist der Unterschied wohl wahrnehmbar.


----------



## deady1000 (10. April 2021)

Achso, es ging ja um RBAR. Ja das hat einen Impact. Aber liegt es nur an der Bandbreite oder hat es noch andere Auswirkungen? Es gibt ja Spiele, wo der Unterschied im Bereich von >5-7% liegt,  also mehr als 3DMark misst.

Oder betrifft das eher PCIe3.0 mit On/Off? PCIe4.0 ist ja auch schon so schnell.


----------



## Eyren (10. April 2021)

So hab mal gegen getestet 10x rBar on@PCIe 4.0 und 10x rBar off@PCIe 4.0

alsso im Benchmark merkt man nüschts.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (10. April 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> So hab mal gegen getestet 10x rBar on@PCIe 4.0 und 10x rBar off@PCIe 4.0


Danke, habe das Problem gefunden liegt an dem Profil in der Radeon Software, wenn man die Profileinstellung wechselt. 
Die Profileinstellung in der GeForce Experience Software dürfte das Problem nicht haben. Kann ich aber leider nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2021)

So danke an alle für die Werte zur Bandbreite. Generell scheint es so, das die NV Karten immer etwas langsamer im theoretischen Durchsatz am Slot sind. Meine Auswertungen mit der eGPU kommen zu dem selben Ergebnis.
 SAM/rBar scheint den Durchsatz positiv zu beeinflussen, wenn auch nur minimal.


----------



## CSharper (11. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen, eine Frage gibt es für die Asus TUF RTX 3090 eigentlich auch schon eine aktiv gekühlte Backplate? Bin mir am Überlegen die RTX 3090 an den Mora zu schliessen, der noch rumliegt..


----------



## deady1000 (11. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Generell scheint es so, das die NV Karten immer etwas langsamer im theoretischen Durchsatz am Slot sind.


Was wäre denn der erwartbare Wert? 32GB/s?

Viele PCIe4.0-SSDs erreichen auch nicht das, was sie in der Theorie leisten sollten. Das liegt nicht an der Schnittstelle oder an der Unterstützung, sondern am Speicher, der noch keine 32GB/s, sondern eben nur 26GB/s packt. Hier besteht wohl aktuell noch das Limit von GDDR6X oder einem anderen Glied in der Kette.

Und der aktuell messbare Unterschied zwischen PCIe 4.0x16, 3.0x16, sowie 3.0x8 ist auch verschwindend gering. Vom subjektiven Ergebnis mal ganz abgesehen. Da würde man ohne jegliches Monitoring wahrscheinlich gar nichts bemerken. Es geht eher um die theoretisch mögliche Bandbreite der Schnittstelle und da ist PCIe4.0 eben zukunftssicher. Es schafft ja auch mehr als mit PCIe3.0x16 möglich wäre. Hier käme man nämlich nicht auf 26GB/s oder 32GB/s, sondern nur auf ca 16GB/s. Ist in der Praxis aber kaum relevant, da es faktisch nichts außer den Benchmarks gibt, die das erreichen. Wir wissen doch alle, dass die Schnittstelle allein noch keinen schnellen Speicher garantiert.









						NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 PCI-Express Scaling
					

NVIDIA Ampere finally brings PCI-Express 4.0 support to the high-end graphics market. The new interface promises twice the bandwidth of PCI-Express 3.0. We've setup an AMD Ryzen 3900XT system to test how various PCIe generations and lane widths affect gaming performance.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## HisN (11. April 2021)

CSharper schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, eine Frage gibt es für die Asus TUF RTX 3090 eigentlich auch schon eine aktiv gekühlte Backplate? Bin mir am Überlegen die RTX 3090 an den Mora zu schliessen, der noch rumliegt..



Referenz? Ja
Nicht Referenz: Das wird wohl nix^^

Ref








						Nvidia 3080 / 3090 Ref (aktive Backplate)
					

Bykski Wasserkühler für 3090 und 3080 Karten im Referenz Design mit aktiver Backplate N-RTX3090H-TC




					ezmodding.com
				




Strix









						Asus ROG Strix 3080 / 3090 (aktive Backplate)
					

Asus ROG Strix 3080 / 3090 (aktive Backplate) in RTX 3000, GPU-Kühler, Wasserblöcke




					ezmodding.com
				




Das sind die mir bekannten "aktiven", wenn man von den Heatpipe-Verbundenen z.b. von AC absieht oder vom FE-Block von EKWB, die auch nicht wirklich "aktiv" ist, sondern nur an den passenden Stellen den Hauptkühler berührt.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass Du auch im Luxx die Frage gestellt hast. D.h. Du kannstest die Kühler schon.
Sorry für meinen Beitrag.


----------



## Richu006 (11. April 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Referenz? Ja
> Nicht Referenz: Das wird wohl nix^^
> 
> Ref
> ...


Die asus tuf ist keine Referenz Karte... die haben ein eigenes PCB

Und für die tuf habe ich noch kein Block mit aktiver Backplate Wasserkühlung gefunden. Müsstest also wohl selbst Hand anlegen und etwas DIY mässiges machen... oder drauf verzichten. Soo viel bringt eine aktiv gekühlte Backplate nicht.


----------



## CSharper (11. April 2021)

Okay hmm, wäre toll, wenn EK noch welche rausbringen würde.


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn der erwartbare Wert? 32GB/s?
> 
> Viele PCIe4.0-SSDs erreichen auch nicht das, was sie in der Theorie leisten sollten. Das liegt nicht an der Schnittstelle oder an der Unterstützung, sondern am Speicher, der noch keine 32GB/s, sondern eben nur 26GB/s packt. Hier besteht wohl aktuell noch das Limit von GDDR6X oder einem anderen Glied in der Kette.
> 
> ...


Es geht wie gesagt um den theoretischen Durchsatz, auf dem Leistungsniveau macht das keinen relevanten Unterschied. Es ist aber eine interessante Feststellung.


----------



## deady1000 (12. April 2021)

CSharper schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, eine Frage gibt es für die Asus TUF RTX 3090 eigentlich auch schon eine aktiv gekühlte Backplate? Bin mir am Überlegen die RTX 3090 an den Mora zu schliessen, der noch rumliegt..





CSharper schrieb:


> Okay hmm, wäre toll, wenn EK noch welche rausbringen würde.











						EK-Quantum Vector TUF RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi
					

This is the 2nd generation Vector GPU water block from the EK® Quantum Line, designed for graphics cards based on the latest NVIDIA® Ampere™ architecture. For a precise compatibility match of this water block, we recommend you refer to the EK Cooling Configurator.




					www.ekwb.com
				





			https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-quantum-vector-tuf-rtx-3080-3090-d-rgb-nickel-acryl-waek-2007.html
		


Nimm doch einfach diesen Block und fertig. Wenn die Karte wassergekühlt ist, dann ist auch der Speicher auf der Rückseite ein gutes Stück kühler, weil das PCB eine Menge Wärme aufnehmen kann und die Karte ansich von unten viel weniger heizt. Diese ganzen aktiven Backplates sind schön und gut, aber letztendlich bei einer wassergekühlten Karte wohl kaum notwendig. Wenn der Speicher den mittleren 90er Temperaturbereich nicht verlässt kann man doch schon sehr zufrieden sein.

Hat jemand eine wassergekühlte 3090 ohne Spielerei auf der Rückseite und könnte bitte seine Temperaturen vom Speicher nennen? Würde mich echt mal interessieren.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2021)

hohe 80er


----------



## Richu006 (12. April 2021)

Ich habe meine Backplate aktiv gekühlt, ubd wir haben hier mal Vergleiche gemacht, selbe Karte, selbe Einstellungen. Wir konnten kein Unterschid in den VRAM temperaturen feststellen.

Sprich aktiv gekühlte Backplate kann man sich wohl schenken.

Es ist nice to have aber nicht notwendig.

Meine VRAM erreichen 90°C voll übertaktet +1500mhz beim crypto minen.

Beim zocken erreichen sie ca. 70°C


----------



## deady1000 (12. April 2021)

Na siehste. Also bei luftgekühlten Karten kann man es inkl Austausch der originalen Wärmeleitpads evtl in Betracht ziehen und bei wassergekühlten Karten ist es unsinnig. Hab ich mir gedacht. Danke.


----------



## blautemple (12. April 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Backplate aktiv gekühlt, ubd wir haben hier mal Vergleiche gemacht, selbe Karte, selbe Einstellungen. Wir konnten kein Unterschid in den VRAM temperaturen feststellen.
> 
> Sprich aktiv gekühlte Backplate kann man sich wohl schenken.
> 
> ...


Jo, wir haben das damals verglichen. Ich müsste mal die Beiträge raussuchen, die Frage kommt ja öfters auf ^^


----------



## CSharper (12. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> EK-Quantum Vector TUF RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi
> 
> 
> This is the 2nd generation Vector GPU water block from the EK® Quantum Line, designed for graphics cards based on the latest NVIDIA® Ampere™ architecture. For a precise compatibility match of this water block, we recommend you refer to the EK Cooling Configurator.
> ...





Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Backplate aktiv gekühlt, ubd wir haben hier mal Vergleiche gemacht, selbe Karte, selbe Einstellungen. Wir konnten kein Unterschid in den VRAM temperaturen feststellen.
> 
> Sprich aktiv gekühlte Backplate kann man sich wohl schenken.
> 
> ...





blautemple schrieb:


> Jo, wir haben das damals verglichen. Ich müsste mal die Beiträge raussuchen, die Frage kommt ja öfters auf ^^




Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Aber mit welchen Backplates habt ihr das getestet? So wie ich das sehe, hat EKWB mit ihren Backplates die ersten richtig aktiven Backplates. Damit meine ich, dass da wirklich auch Wasser durchfliesst.


----------



## HisN (12. April 2021)

Bei den von mir gelinkten fließt auch Wasser durch und die sind nicht von EKWB.
Im Luxx reden sie von 12° Unterschied zwischen passiv und aktiv (Selbstbau) an den VRAMs.


----------



## Richu006 (12. April 2021)

Ich habe einen Alphacoom Block. Und die Backplate aktiv gekühlt mit einem "Ram" Kühler, welchen ich auf die Backplate geschraubt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Backplate selbst bleibt so relativ kühl. Sie wird unter maximal Last 480 watt 30 min maximal handwarm.

Allerdings nutzt Alphacool 2mm Pads zwischen Backplate und VRAM ich könnte mir vorstellen, das man noch paar grad rausholen kann, mit weniger Abstand und dafür dünneren Pads.

Aber hey beim mining mit max oc, erreiche ich maximaö 90°C (im silizium) das ist ein mehr als guter Wert, und ich sehe deshalb kein Bedarf da nachzubessern.

Die meiste wärme der VRAM wird sowieso übers PCB abgegeben. Deshalb auch die nur kleine differenz.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wer es schneller braucht, benötigt einen dritten Stromstecker und >400W. ^^


Über den Microfit Stecker sind bis zu 600W noch innerhalb der Spec.


----------



## deady1000 (12. April 2021)

CSharper schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Aber mit welchen Backplates habt ihr das getestet? So wie ich das sehe, hat EKWB mit ihren Backplates die ersten richtig aktiven Backplates. Damit meine ich, dass da wirklich auch Wasser durchfliesst.


EKWB hat richtige wassergekühlte Backplates, das stimmt. Die Dinger wären dann quasi passend zu den entsprechenden Kühlern. Soweit ich weiß hat die hier im Forum aber noch keiner und ich denke so richtig sinnvoll ist der Aufpreis auch nicht zu einer herkömmlichen ~20-30€ Backplate ohne aktive Kühlung.

Der FE-Kühler von der 3090 ist "semi-aktiv"-gekühlt, durch Kopplung an den Kühler.

Die Kollegen hier haben das aber mit herkömmlichen Backplates getestet.
Daher auch die Aussage:
Wenn die Karte wassergekühlt ist, dann brauchste dir keine Sorgen um den Speicher zu machen.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Über den Microfit Stecker sind bis zu 600W noch innerhalb der Spec.


Ja, die FE hat nur den neuen 1x12-Pin und darf von sich aus bis zu 400W ziehen. Ob da mit einem anderen BIOS noch mehr ginge, weiß ich nicht, aber hier wird dann auch irgendwann die Frage sein, was die Spannungsversorgung auf dem PCB mitmacht. Würde es daher nicht testen wollen. Da sind die Karten von ASUS etc sicherlich geeigneter.

Ich kenne keine andere RTX3090 die diesen Stecker verwendet.
Die Customs mit mehr als ca 350-370W haben eigentlich alle 3x6-Pin.
Hoffe allerdings, dass der sich durchsetzt. Ist sehr einfach reinzustecken und sieht gut aus.


----------



## Siriuz (14. April 2021)

Immer noch keine 3080. Und die Preise werden immer höher. Weiß jemand wann und ob sich was ändert?


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2021)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Immer noch keine 3080. Und die Preise werden immer höher. Weiß jemand wann und ob sich was ändert?


Es gibt doch 3080 Grafikkarte zu kaufen... zu welchem Preis ist eine andere Sache... Ebay ist voll mit Angebote...


----------



## Blackman2106 (14. April 2021)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Immer noch keine 3080. Und die Preise werden immer höher. Weiß jemand wann und ob sich was ändert?


Diese Frage wird dir niemand seriös beantworten können. Ich kann mich gut an Ende letztes Jahr erinnern, wo es viele Fachleute (!) gab, die meinten wartet noch mit dem Kauf einer neuen Graka, nächstes Jahr fallen die Preise wieder......Pustekucken ! Bin froh, das ich im Dezember einfach zugeschlagen habe. Jetzt kostet meine 3080 Waterforce schon locker 600-800€ mehr


----------



## Eyren (14. April 2021)

Ich würde auch nicht mit einem schnellen Preisverfall rechnen.

Keine Ahnung ja die Preise tun wirklich weh momentan aber auch die alte Hardware ist momentan sehr viel Geld wert und dank mining kann man die neue Graka mit ein wenig Glück in wenigen Wochen ab bezahlen. 

Ich wollte auch erst warten aber 1840€ für eine SuprimX waren dann doch zu verlockend.  Noch einen tausender für die olle VII bekommen und nun werkelt die 3090 für 800€ in meinem System.

Ha! von wegen Nvidia ist zu teuer!

(Man muss sich das nur alles Schönrechnen)

Wobei ich manchmal ein wenig traurig bin wenn ich sehe das meine olle VII jetzt bis zu 2k bringt bei ebay und die 5700xt meiner Frau nur zum Email abrufen genutzt wird......


----------



## deady1000 (14. April 2021)

Die Preise für GraKas werden weiter hoch bleiben und eher steigen. Solange Mining so viel Gewinn brint, braucht man nicht auf eine bessere Tendenz hoffen. Habe gestern spaßeshalber nochmal NiceHash angeworfen. Schwankt zwar leicht, aber das ist kein Witz. Und das hier war bei 300W Power-Limit, sprich ca 72€/Monat Energiekosten, aber das rechnet sich ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2021)

NiceHash berechnet auch in ETH und rechnet dann nur in Bitcoin um und mit Ethereum wird sich demnächst einiges ändern.








						Ethereum-Mining: Ist 2022 Schluss mit Mining? Der Merge droht
					

Miner geben nicht auf! Ethereum-Mining ist nicht mehr so profitabel wie vor dem großen ETH-Update (EIP 1559) – aber profitabel genug. Noch!




					www.computerbild.de
				




Aber es stimmt schon, aktuell lohnt es sich sehr.


----------



## Richu006 (14. April 2021)

Aber 500+Euro macht man monatlich mit ethereum auch nicht. Mit ethereum macht man im Moment ca. 12 dollar/tag. Also rund 10 euro.

Gibt im Monat 300 Euro. Und keine 500+ ich frage mich wie nicehash auf diese Berechnung kommt?

Wenm das stimmt, wechsle ich auch auf nicehash xD. Ich mine aktuell direkt ethereum. Und komme niemals auf so ein hohen Betrag. Ich komme auf besagte 300 im Monat


----------



## deady1000 (14. April 2021)

Es schwankt hin und her.
Gebe zu, das war ne leicht geschönte Momentaufnahme, weils so krass aussah. ^^
Aber grundsätzlich auch nicht ganz fernab der Realität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

OK LOL.
Aktuell >570€/Monat auf NiceHash mit 300W RTX3090.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Aber 500+Euro macht man monatlich mit ethereum auch nicht. Mit ethereum macht man im Moment ca. 12 dollar/tag. Also rund 10 euro.


Und das wird ja auch immer weniger, weil die Schwierigkeit immer weiter ansteigt und ETH hier schon sehr hoch angestiegen ist. Was NiceHash anzeigt, sehe ich auch nicht realistisch an. Denn sie schürfen auch mit Ethereum.


----------



## deady1000 (14. April 2021)

Um fair zu bleiben, es geht auch teilweise wieder stark runter. Jetzt isses wieder eher unter 300€/Monat. NiceHash berechnet das sehr fluktuierend. Wichtig ist aber, man bekommt die mBTCs ja direkt ausbezahlt. Von daher, obs realistisch ist oder nicht, man bekommt sie definitiv. Mal schneller, mal langsamer. Hängt immer von der Ausschüttung ab. Kenne mich persönlich damit überhaupt nicht aus.

Hier mal mit Monitoring.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Von daher, obs realistisch ist oder nicht, man bekommt sie definitiv. Mal schneller, mal langsamer.


Nein du bekommst immer das ausbezahlt, was dir alle 4 Stunden gutgeschrieben wird und nicht was als Prognose dabei stand. Aber 300 Euro für eine 3090 im Monat sind schon eher realistisch.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. April 2021)

@deady1000 Setz mal in der Spannungskurve im MSI AB bei 725 oder 731mv den Takt fest mit Strg+L, damit müsste die Karte noch effizienter werden, weil sie dann deutlich unter 300W bleiben sollte.


----------



## deady1000 (14. April 2021)

Nein ich meine, du siehst ja rechts, wieviele Bitcoins du aktuell gesammelt hast (unpaid balance). Die bekommt man ja definitiv. Diese Prognose ist quasi ne aktuelle Geschwindigkeitsangabe, schon klar. Manchmal gehts halt schneller, mal langsamer. Glaube bei mir schwankt es jetzt auch immer weniger. Liegt wohl an der Mining-Dauer.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> @deady1000 Setz mal in der Spannungskurve im MSI AB bei 725 oder 731mv den Takt fest mit Strg+L, damit müsste die Karte noch effizienter werden, weil sie dann deutlich unter 300W bleiben sollte.


Welchen Takt sollte man den einstellen?

Das ist meine aktuelle Kurve plus Limit auf 300W. Er geht dann meist auf ca 1700MHz und ca 0,800V:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hängt immer von der Ausschüttung ab. Kenne mich persönlich damit überhaupt nicht aus.


Hängt immer davon ab wie viele Blöcke gefunden und abgearbeitet werden konnten und das wird mit der Schwierigkeitsstufe die ständig weiter ansteigt weniger werden.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Nein ich meine, du siehst ja rechts, wieviele Bitcoins du aktuell gesammelt hast (unpaid balance).


Ja genau, die werden am Ende auch ausbezahlt und du hast ja eine Zeit die ablaufen muss, bis das, was du bereits zusammen, hast dir, wieder gutgeschrieben wird. Alles andere was dir als Statistik am Tag/Woche und Monat angezeigt wird, ist nur eine Prognose die aufgrund deiner aktuellen Datenrate in etwa berechnet wird.


----------



## Richu006 (14. April 2021)

Ja 300 euro im monat sind realistisch... und entspricht dem was ich auch ca. bekomme... bin seit 2.5 Monaten dabei und habe jetzt Ethereum im Wert von 850 CHF (770 Euro) 

Ist schon nice... meine halbe 3090 ist bereits bezahlt nur mit bisschen minen lassen über Nacht
I


----------



## deady1000 (14. April 2021)

In meinem Arbeitszimmer sind es gerade 22°C und die Heizung ist aus.
Wassertemperatur stabil zwischen 38-39°C, alle 7 Lüfter auf 900rpm.
Am PC kommts hinten schön warm raus, Lautstärke erträglich, Temperaturen im grünen Bereich.
Finde geht voll klar.  

Was ist besser? 
Für Heizung bezahlen oder mit Heizung Geld verdienen?


----------



## t670i (14. April 2021)

NiceHash mined BTC oder? Das scheint ja aktuell deutlich profitabler als ETH zu sein? Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Richu006 (14. April 2021)

t670i schrieb:


> NiceHash mined BTC oder? Das scheint ja aktuell deutlich profitabler als ETH zu sein? Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Glaube ich nicht bitcoin mining ist komplett unrentabel.

Nicehash mint meines Wissebs ethereum, du bekommst sie einfach anstatt in ether in bitcoins ausbezahlt.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2021)

t670i schrieb:


> NiceHash mined BTC oder? Das scheint ja aktuell deutlich profitabler als ETH zu sein? Oder sehe ich das falsch?


BTC kannst mit Grafikkarten nicht schürfen, dazu musst ASIC Mining Hardware haben. NiceHash berechnet die Blöcke auch nicht mit BTC, es wird hier auch mit ETH geschürft und wird dann am Ende nur in BTC ausgezahlt.


----------



## t670i (14. April 2021)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Das war eigentlich auch mein letzter Stand. Mich wunderte nur die BTC Angabe in dem Screenshot vom NiceHash Miner.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2021)

Ja, aber in dem CMD Fenster, der dabei geöffnet wird, sieht man wieder ein ETH Pool der genutzt wird. Die Auszahlung geschieht nur in BTC.


----------



## deady1000 (14. April 2021)

@Birdy84 

Habe die Kurve nochmal angepasst bzw deutlich vereinfacht, stumpf undervoltet...

0,731V, fix aufgrund der Kurve
1605MHz, keine Schwankungen mehr
ca 270W, kein Power-Limit mehr notwendig

Mining-Leistung unverändert, 30W bzw 10% effizienter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2021)

UV ist besser als das PW, habe ich auch versucht und bei mir geht UV auch besser und schwankt dann nicht hin und her. 

Übrigens können Schwankungen auch davon herkommen, wenn von der Aquasuite detailliert was im Desktop angezeigt wird. Kostet anscheint auch Grafikleistung, sich ständig was anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @Birdy84
> 
> Habe die Kurve nochmal angepasst bzw deutlich vereinfacht, stumpf undervoltet...
> 
> ...


Ja, so in etwa meinte ich das. Du brauchst allerdings nicht die Kurve ändern. Wenn du einen Punkt auf der Kurve anwählst, dann Strg+L drückst und übernehmen, hält die Karte den eingestellten Takt fix. Kommt aber im Endeffekt das gleiche bei raus. Mit 725mV sollte sie noch etwas sparsamer werden. Der Takt, den sie dabei erreicht, ändert den Verbrauch kaum merklich.

Zu Nicehash: Man mined irgendwelche Coins und wird in BTC dafür bezahlt. Das hat Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## deady1000 (14. April 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Du brauchst allerdings nicht die Kurve ändern. Wenn du einen Punkt auf der Kurve anwählst, dann Strg+L drückst und übernehmen, hält die Karte den eingestellten Takt fix.


Jau du hast recht. Warum sagt einem das keiner?   
Ist ja voll die gute Methode um einen festen Wert zu wählen.
Ich hatte bisher immer die komplette Kurve runtergezogen.


----------



## Siriuz (14. April 2021)

Macht es überhaupt Sinn mit einer GPU (1080 asus turbo) zu minen? Angenommen, würde jeden Tag mit meinen Settings so 12h minen - Sinn?


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2021)

Du müsstest 24 Stunden laufen lassen um 2,77 Euro am Tag Gewinn zu machen.








						Nvidia GTX 1080 Mining-Rechner ⛏️ | minerstat
					

Nvidia GTX 1080 kann eine Hashrate von 35.16 MH/s und einen Stromverbrauch von 160 W beim Mining von ETH (Ethash) erreichen, was einen Gewinn von ca. 1.45 USD pro Tag bringt. Erfahren Sie mehr über Hashrates, Verbrauch, Schwierigkeit und Profitabilität des Minings von 376 verschiedenen Coins mit...




					minerstat.com


----------



## t670i (14. April 2021)

Das kannst du ganz einfach rechnen.
https://www.cryptocompare.com/minin...nsumption=140&CostPerkWh=0.36&MiningPoolFee=1

Deine 1080 müsste etwa 32Mh/s machen.


----------



## Siriuz (14. April 2021)

t670i schrieb:


> Das kannst du ganz einfach rechnen.
> https://www.cryptocompare.com/mining/calculator/eth?HashingPower=32&HashingUnit=MH/s&PowerConsumption=140&CostPerkWh=0.36&MiningPoolFee=1
> 
> Deine 1080 müsste etwa 32Mh/s machen.


Puuuh. Das lohnt sich ja kaum. Da würde es mir mehr weh tun, wenn die Karte plötzlich kaputt geht, die ist ja auch schon 4 Jahre alt. Der Unterschied zu Ampere ist ja immens.

Hatte Dezember die Möglichkeit auf eine 3090 von Zotac für 1,4k. Hätte ich wohl fast schon raus, wahnsinn.

Irgendwelche Geheimtipps unter GPUs die man für lau 4-5 kaufen kann und sich lohnt gibs nicht?


----------



## deady1000 (14. April 2021)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Macht es überhaupt Sinn mit einer GPU (1080 asus turbo) zu minen? Angenommen, würde jeden Tag mit meinen Settings so 12h minen - Sinn?


Lade dir doch mal NiceHash runter, stelle bei energy cost 0.30€ ein und sieh nach was er dir an profitability (Stunde/Tag/Monat) ausgibt. Wird nicht so wahnsinnig viel sein. Wahrscheinlich so 2€/Tag bzw 60€/Monat, wenn du rund um die Uhr durchballerst.

Gibt auch einen Rechner dafür:




__





						NiceHash - Leading Cryptocurrency Platform for Mining and Trading
					






					www.nicehash.com
				




Empfehlen würde ich es nicht für die paar Euro.
Es lohnt ja kaum mit einer einzelnen RTX3080/3090.


----------



## Richu006 (14. April 2021)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Geheimtipps unter GPUs die man für lau 4-5 kaufen kann und sich lohnt gibs nicht?


Nein gibts leider nicht, Angebot und Nachfrage haben das nämlich geregelt. Wenns das gäbe, dann wären die alle bei meinem Kollegen, der dreht sowieso seit nem Monat komplett durch und kauft alle GPU's welche, irgendwie mining fähig sind. Mittlerweile betreibt er ein mining rig mit 12 GPU's. 

Und er ist bestimmt nicht der Einzige!


----------



## deady1000 (14. April 2021)

Wenn man es mit einem spitzen Bleistift durchrechnet und einen geeigneten Platz für das Rig hat, ist das aktuell echt ein rentables Geschäftsmodell. Leider - muss man für viele Gamer sagen.

Das lustige ist, ich habe bis vor wenigen Jahren in einem Studentenwohnheim gewohnt, wo wir keine Nebenkosten zahlen mussten. Hatte Mining damals nicht auf dem Schirm, bzw es war halt auch nicht so wirklich rentabel wie aktuell. Wenn ich da jetzt noch wohnen würde... ich hätte auch alles eingebaut was geht. 

Andererseits... ich würde mich erst jetzt mit dem Full-Cover-Block trauen zu minen. Damals meine GTX1080 wäre mir viel zu schade gewesen. Der Speicher war nicht so gut gekühlt mit dem Block.


----------



## Richu006 (14. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wenn man es mit einem spitzen Bleistift durchrechnet und einen geeigneten Platz für das Rig hat, ist das aktuell echt ein rentables Geschäftsmodell. Leider - muss man für viele Gamer sagen.
> 
> Das lustige ist, ich habe bis vor wenigen Jahren in einem Studentenwohnheim gewohnt, wo wir keine Nebenkosten zahlen mussten. Hatte Mining damals nicht auf dem Schirm, bzw es war halt auch nicht so wirklich rentabel wie aktuell. Wenn ich da jetzt noch wohnen würde... ich hätte auch alles eingebaut was geht.
> 
> Andererseits... ich würde mich erst jetzt mit dem Full-Cover-Block trauen zu minen. Damals meine GTX1080 wäre mir viel zu schade gewesen. Der Speicher war nicht so gut gekühlt mit dem Block.


Naa der schuss könnte trotzdem in die Hosen gehen. Mein Kollege hat jetzt 20k bezahlt für seine 12 Karten + Netzteile und co.

Er hat 4x 3090, 6x3080 und noch 2x 2080 ti's... 

aktuell gänge es wohl so 5-6 Monate bis er das Geld wieder drin hat.

Danach beginnts rentabel zu werden. Und am Ende kann er evtl. Sogar noch gpu's verkaufen. 

Aber evtl. Wirds schon im juni unrentabel, weil sie da bei Ethereum etwas umstellen. 

Evtl übersteigen dann die stromkosten bereits die einnahmen. 

Dazu käme dann, das die gpu Preise vermutlich zusammen brechen werden, sobald dann alle miner ihre gpu's loswerden wollen... bis dann bliebe er aber noch auf 10k Kosten sitzen.

Wenm dazu noch der ether kurs zusammenbricht, bleibt er komplett auf den kosten sitzen. Und muss noch teure stromrechnungen zahlen xD

Es ist halt reine spekulation.

Die momentane rentabilität ist halt genau so wie die Kurse nur eine Momentaufnahme.

Es kann rentieren, aber es besteht ein gewisses Risiko auch Geld in den Sand zu setzen.

Ich bleibe wohl bei meiner alleinigen 3090 welche ich eigentlich zum zocken gekauft habe. Ich mine wenn ich den pc nicht benutze, Nehme was ich kriegen kann, im worst case verliere ich maximal bisschen Stromkosten.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (14. April 2021)

*Neuerungen in GeForce Experience 3.22



Performance-Panel & automatische GPU-Optimierung mit nur einem Klick*

Das neue „Performance“ Panel hat die Betaphase verlassen und kann nun verwendet werden, um deine GPU zu überwachen und auf dem Bildschirm anzuzeigen.  Für Desktop-Grafikprozessoren der RTX 30er- und RTX 20er-Serie gibt es einen neuen automatischen Tuner, der mithilfe eines fortschrittlichen Scanningalgorithmus die besten Übertaktungseinstellungen findet und dein GPU-Tuning-Profil für dich verwaltet. Du erreichst dieses Panel, indem du [ALT+Z] drückst und auf die Kachel „Performance“ klickst.


----------



## Siriuz (15. April 2021)

Bin mir echt am überlegen mir ein komplett System zu finanzieren (3k), mit dem zu minen, müsste nach 8-9 Monaten alles wieder drin haben.  bin so verzweifelt.


----------



## deady1000 (15. April 2021)

Ja, aber ist glaube ich zu spät. Die Blase platzt noch in diesem Jahr würde ich sagen.


----------



## Richu006 (15. April 2021)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Bin mir echt am überlegen mir ein komplett System zu finanzieren (3k), mit dem zu minen, müsste nach 8-9 Monaten alles wieder drin haben.  bin so verzweifelt.





deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ist glaube ich zu spät. Die Blase platzt noch in diesem Jahr würde ich sagen.


Das die krypto Blase platz wage ich zu bezweifeln. Evtl. Pendeln sich die coins nach einer Korrektur wieder ein. 

Aber trotzdem bist du vermutlich etwas spät dran. Weil mit dem nächsten ethereum "update" das im juni stattfinden soll, werden die transaktionsgebühren (Haupteinnahmequelle der miner) gestrichen. Man rechnet mit rund 50% weniger Ertrag beim minen.

Das alles ist zwar stand heute rein spekulativ.

Aber dann rentiert es sich strompreis technisch nicht mehr.

Wenn du zocken willst, kannst du dir natürlich trotzdem nen Rechner kaufen. Und den minen lassen, solange es sich rechnet.

Aber rechne nicht damit, das du den 100% amortisiert bekommst mit mining. Dafür gibts nämlich keine Garantie


----------



## deady1000 (15. April 2021)

Ach bei den Coins sind fast ausschließlich Zocker drin, die das schnelle Geld machen wollen. Sobald hier einmal ein signifikanter Drop kommt, gibt es aufgrund von Stop-Loss eine Kettenreaktion und alle steigen zeitgleich aus und die langsameren und vor allem kleineren Player verlieren alles. Irgendwas wird jedenfalls bald passieren. Die Politik ist auch schon hinterher da irgendwas einzufädeln und sei es ein Gesetz, was dem Bitcoin massiv schadet. Die wollen eine eigene digitale Währung und haben keinen Bock auf eine dezentrale Währung, wo man keine Kontrolle über die Menschen und ihre Finanzen hat.

Kann schon sein, dass der BTC die 100K noch erreicht, aber irgendwann gehts steil bergab. Wann das passiert kann keiner sagen, aber dass es passiert ist mal so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## deady1000 (15. April 2021)

Bei NBB tut sich was bei den RTX3000FEs.

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/nvidia+geforce+rtx+3090+founders+edition

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/nvidia+geforce+rtx+3080+founders+edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t670i (15. April 2021)

Ausverkauft ^^


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2021)

Ist nichts Neues, sobald was lieferbar ist, ist es sehr schnell leer gekauft.

Als ich meine 3080 Grafikkarte kaufen konnte, waren genau 5 Stück über Mindfactory zu kaufen und keine 10min später waren alle weg. Hätte ich nicht direkt gekauft, hätte ich keine mehr bekommen. So richtig Bedenkzeit hatte ich daher nicht und obwohl der Preis nicht günstig ausgefallen ist, liegt der Preise für die selbe Grafikkarte heute noch höher.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (16. April 2021)

Bios mit Resizable Bar Support für Asus Z370 ist raus


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2021)

Stimmt, für das ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO, was ich zuvor verbaut hatte ist auch ein Bios erschienen.


----------



## Anthropos (16. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Bei NBB tut sich was bei den RTX3000FEs.


Werden die FE eigentlich noch zu UVP verkauft oder wurden da auch die Preise erhöht?


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2021)

Über Nvidia kannst ehe keine Grafikkarten kaufen, da sie keine lagernd haben.


----------



## Anthropos (16. April 2021)

Ja, schon klar. Ich weiß, dass die in D über NBB vertrieben werden. Aber die wurden dort doch zum UVP verkauft. (Jedenfalls war das in Oktober/2020 noch so.) Meine Frage ist, ob das immer noch so ist?


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2021)

Ja gut, dass kann ich dir jetzt nicht beantworten.
Zumindest habe ich dort bisher noch gar keine FE zum Kaufen gesehen.


----------



## blautemple (16. April 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar. Ich weiß, dass die in D über NBB vertrieben werden. Aber die wurden dort doch zum UVP verkauft. (Jedenfalls war das in Oktober/2020 noch so.) Meine Frage ist, ob das immer noch so ist?


Jo, wenn mal was kommt ist das zur UVP verfügbar.


----------



## deady1000 (16. April 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Werden die FE eigentlich noch zu UVP verkauft oder wurden da auch die Preise erhöht?


FEs werden nur über NBB und nur zur UVP verkauft. Die UVP ist seitens Nvidia zum Jahresbeginn bei der RTX3090 um 50€ und bei der RTX3080 um 30€ angehoben worden. Ansonsten, ja, UVP. Meine kostete 1499€ zzgl 7,79€ Versand Anfang Dezember.


----------



## blautemple (16. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> FEs werden nur über NBB und nur zur UVP verkauft. Die UVP ist seitens Nvidia zum Jahresbeginn bei der RTX3090 um 50€ und bei der RTX3080 um 30€ angehoben worden. Ansonsten, ja, UVP. Meine kostete 1499€ zzgl 7,79€ Versand Anfang Dezember.


Das waren nur die Anpassungen an die MwSt


----------



## deady1000 (22. April 2021)

I scored 18 802 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




GPU-Score: 21 516 Punkte
Geht für ne FE klar oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. April 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> I scored 18 802 in Time Spy
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}
> ...


Ja ab da ist meist Essig, mit Wasser wie bei dir geht mit Feintuning vielleicht noch an die 22k.
Ist das MaxOC oder ein nutzbares OC Profil?


----------



## deady1000 (23. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist das MaxOC oder ein nutzbares OC Profil?


Das ist das höchste Core-OC, was ins PowerLimit passt. Letzteres ist das größte Problem. Wenn meine Karte 600W ziehen dürfte, dann wäre mehr drin.  Beim Speicher ginge noch einiges. Den habe ich bei weitem nicht gemaxt. Also stabil ist das schon mehr oder weniger.


----------



## deady1000 (29. April 2021)

Die RTX3090FE war heute wieder für so 10 Minuten auf NBB verfügbar.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siriuz (29. April 2021)

Alterscam verkauft die 3060TI mittlerweile für ganze 999,99€


----------



## deady1000 (8. Mai 2021)

Eth-Mining geht heute wieder richtig ab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (9. Mai 2021)

Ich habe den China Block mit aktiver Backplate bekommen.
Keine gedruckte Anleitung
Beiliegende Singleslotblende passt nicht.
Kein Y Kabel für die RGB Anschlüsse

Aber wohl nie in einem HEDT System getestet worden. Die verwixxte Backplate ist 3mm zu hoch, bzw. hätte eine 2x2cm Aussparung gebraucht um an meinen RAMs vorbei zu kommen.
Ich kotze im Strahl.
Ein Glück nutze ich keine Hardtubes und ein 2. x16 Slot ist vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


16k Differenz zur passiven Backplate am Vram.
Vorher 86, jetzt 70 Grad Max.


----------



## Richu006 (9. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Eth-Mining geht heute wieder richtig ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ether mining explodiert gerade... mache aktuell einfach mal die doppelte menge an ether, als sonst.

Die Transaktionskosten bei ether sind vermutlich gerade explodiert.


----------



## OmasHighendPC (9. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> 16k Differenz zur passiven Backplate am Vram.
> Vorher 86, jetzt 70 Grad Max.


da werde ich wirklich etwas neidisch ... ich habe hier 88-90°, 24/7 wohlgemerkt  (aber alles in mir drin weigert sich, auf WaKü umzustellen)


----------



## deady1000 (9. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> 16k Differenz zur passiven Backplate am Vram.
> Vorher 86, jetzt 70 Grad Max.


70°C ist echt kühl, aber auch recht aufwändig. Meine EKWB FE kommt auf max 80°C beim Mining und 60°C beim Zocken. Wie hast du deine Maximaltemperatur gemessen? Mal NiceHash/Mining angemacht?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2021)

Hat hier jemand ne RTX 3070?


----------



## HisN (9. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> 70°C ist echt kühl, aber auch recht aufwändig. Meine EKWB FE kommt auf max 80°C beim Mining und 60°C beim Zocken. Wie hast du deine Maximaltemperatur gemessen? Mal NiceHash/Mining angemacht?


Einfach nur nach dem Zocken auf den höchsten Sensorwert in GPU z geschaut.
Die 86 Grad waren allerdings im Winter


----------



## Schori (9. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ne RTX 3070?


Womit kann ich behilflich sein?


----------



## deady1000 (9. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Einfach nur nach dem Zocken auf den höchsten Sensorwert in GPU z geschaut.
> Die 86 Grad waren allerdings im Winter


Jetzt interessiert es mich aber schon und ich denke die anderen ggf auch. ^^

Willste nich mal HWiNFO heranziehen, es die Max-Werte (GPU Memory Junction Temperature) loggen lassen und nach 20 Minuten Mining mit NiceHash mal auslesen? Kannst den NiceHash-QuickMiner nehmen. Damit kannste es problemlos auf die Schnelle testen. Zocken allein ist ja kein dramatisches Szenario für den VRAM. Mining schon eher. 






						NiceHash - Leading Cryptocurrency Platform for Mining and Trading
					






					www.nicehash.com


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Womit kann ich behilflich sein?


Was nutzt du für ein Setting, welche Zotac hast du? Twin Edge oder Holo?


----------



## Schori (9. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was nutzt du für ein Setting, welche Zotac hast du? Twin Edge oder Holo?


Hab die Twin Edge OC im PC aus der Signatur.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Hab die Twin Edge OC im PC aus der Signatur.


Ahh gut die kenne ich. Saubere Spannunhsversorgung haben die Karten. Nutzt du die Out of the Box oder was hast du für ein Setting (UV, OC). Bei mir lief die Karte so bei 75 Grad +13 TJ also so um die 90Grad.


----------



## deady1000 (9. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei mir lief die Karte so bei 75 Grad +13 TJ also so um die 90Grad.


Wie bitte? 
Rechnet man das neuerdings so?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> Rechnet man das neuerdings so?


Naja Edge ist doch irrelevant.


----------



## Schori (9. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ahh gut die kenne ich. Saubere Spannunhsversorgung haben die Karten. Nutzt du die Out of the Box oder was hast du für ein Setting (UV, OC). Bei mir lief die Karte so bei 75 Grad +13 TJ also so um die 90Grad.


Afterburner OC scanner betrieben + 1200 MHz Vram Takt lief so regelmäßig um die 2 GHz in Cyberpunk 2077. Im 3Dmark timespy gibt's ca. 13700 Punkte.
Hab heut dann mal ein bisschen uv betrieben und nun läuft sie mit 925mV mit +1000 MHz Vram Takt. Spare so ca. 30W und die Karte ist leiser. Im timespy hab ich ca. 13400 Punkte.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Afterburner OC scanner betrieben + 1200 MHz Vram Takt lief so regelmäßig um die 2 GHz in Cyberpunk 2077. Im 3Dmark timespy gibt's ca. 13700 Punkte.
> Hab heut dann mal ein bisschen uv betrieben und nun läuft sie mit 925mV mit +1000 MHz Vram Takt. Spare so ca. 30W und die Karte ist leiser. Im timespy hab ich ca. 13400 Punkte.


UV würde mich interessieren. Die Zotac ging dabei ziemlich gut eigentlich, bei mir ging 900mv bei 1955 Core + 900Vram.


----------



## Schori (9. Mai 2021)

Ich teste es die Woche aus.


----------



## HisN (9. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt interessiert es mich aber schon und ich denke die anderen ggf auch. ^^
> 
> Willste nich mal HWiNFO heranziehen, es die Max-Werte (GPU Memory Junction Temperature) loggen lassen und nach 20 Minuten Mining mit NiceHash mal auslesen? Kannst den NiceHash-QuickMiner nehmen. Damit kannste es problemlos auf die Schnelle testen. Zocken allein ist ja kein dramatisches Szenario für den VRAM. Mining schon eher.
> 
> ...



Erinnert mich so an Miner. Ist eigentlich gar nicht mein Ding. 
Mach ich für Dich wenn ich dazu komme.

Pfft... Erst mal ne Ausnahme im Virenscanner nötig? Alter was ich nicht alles für Dich mache^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Pfft... Erst mal ne Ausnahme im Virenscanner nötig? Alter was ich nicht alles für Dich mache^^


Im Grunde ein gutes Zeichen. ^^ 
Gibt Viren die Quasi ein verstecktes NiceHash verwenden und damit minen.

Na also, bis zu 82°C VRAM-Temperatur beim Mining. Das kannste dann als absoluten Maximalwert nehmen. Wüsste nicht welche Last das toppen könnte. Ist genau wie bei mir.

Danke für den Test!


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2021)

@HisN 
Wenn du etwas Langeweile hast kannst du noch die original Wärmeleitpads von Bykski tauschen, die sind leider totaler Schrott. Da sollten dann noch mal weitere 15 bis 20 Grad auf dem Speicher drin sein.


----------



## HisN (10. Mai 2021)

Krass. Hast Du zufällig nen Link zu Vernünftigen?

Allerdings muss dann das Terminal wieder ab


----------



## Richu006 (10. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Im Grunde ein gutes Zeichen. ^^
> Gibt Viren die Quasi ein verstecktes NiceHash verwenden und damit minen.
> 
> Na also, bis zu 82°C VRAM-Temperatur beim Mining. Das kannste dann als absoluten Maximalwert nehmen. Wüsste nicht welche Last das toppen könnte. Ist genau wie bei mir.
> ...



Als absoluten max Wert könnte man jetzt noch +1500mhz OC auf den Speicher geben. Dann gehts vermutlich stark Richtung 90°C xD

Ich bin jedenfalls seit 3 Monaten so am minen und erreiche gerade so 90°C aufm Speicher mit +1500mhz

Bis jetzt läuft sie noch


----------



## deady1000 (10. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> @HisN
> Wenn du etwas Langeweile hast kannst du noch die original Wärmeleitpads von Bykski tauschen, die sind leider totaler Schrott. Da *sollten dann noch mal weitere 15 bis 20 Grad auf dem Speicher drin sein.*


Wenn die Ausgangstemperatur bei 100°C oder drüber läge, dann würde ich das nicht grundsätzlich anzweifeln, aber wenn er wassergekühlt bereits auf 82°C runtergekommen ist (was ein erwartbarer Wert bei wassergekühlten 3090ern mit Backplate-Kühlung ist), dann wird er lediglich mit besseren Wärmeleitpads nie im Leben noch weitere "15-20°" runterkommen. Sehr realitätsfremde Aussage mMn. ^^ Es wäre schon ein kleines Wunder, wenn er auf 70°C runterkommen würde. Und wir sprechen hier immer noch von maximaler Last, sprich Mining-Szenario (zum Testen).

Ich will erstmal eine RTX3090 sehen, die auf dem Speicher beim Mining mit NiceHash (moderat übertakteter VRAM, +700-1200MHz) unter 75°C kommt. Dafür bräuchte es schon eine extreme aktive Kühlung der Backplate mit einer Wassertemperatur vermutlich <18°C.

Also ich glaube an dieser Stelle erstmal gar nichs, bevor ich das nicht gesehen habe und es vor allem glaubhaft gemessen wurde. Und wie gesagt, testen bitte mit Mining und nicht beim Gaming. Beim Gaming sind wassergekühlt auch 60°C nicht das geringste Problem.


----------



## Richu006 (10. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Dafür bräuchte es schon eine extreme aktive Kühlung der Backplate mit einer Wassertemperatur vermutlich <18°C.



Vermutlich nichtmal mit optimalster Kühlung und besten Wärmeleitpads kommt man dahin.

Wir sprechen hier ja von den wärmsten Temperaturen IM Silizum drin. Die wärme dürfte auch mit optimalstem Kühler/Vram Kontakt nicht schnell genug vom silizium abgeführt werden. Um da nochmal 15 bis 20°C rauszuholen.


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wenn die Ausgangstemperatur bei 100°C oder drüber läge, dann würde ich das nicht grundsätzlich anzweifeln, aber wenn er wassergekühlt bereits auf 82°C runtergekommen ist (was ein erwartbarer Wert bei wassergekühlten 3090ern mit Backplate-Kühlung ist), dann wird er lediglich mit besseren Wärmeleitpads nie im Leben noch weitere "15-20°" runterkommen. Sehr realitätsfremde Aussage mMn. ^^ Es wäre schon ein kleines Wunder, wenn er auf 70°C runterkommen würde. Und wir sprechen hier immer noch von maximaler Last, sprich Mining-Szenario (zum Testen).
> 
> Ich will erstmal eine RTX3090 sehen, die auf dem Speicher beim Mining mit NiceHash (moderat übertakteter VRAM, +700-1200MHz) unter 75°C kommt. Dafür bräuchte es schon eine extreme aktive Kühlung der Backplate mit einer Wassertemperatur vermutlich <18°C.
> 
> Also ich glaube an dieser Stelle erstmal gar nichs, bevor ich das nicht gesehen habe und es vor allem glaubhaft gemessen wurde. Und wie gesagt, testen bitte mit Mining und nicht beim Gaming. Beim Gaming sind wassergekühlt auch 60°C nicht das geringste Problem.


Doch, die Pads von Bykski sind wirklich verdammt schlecht.
@Esenel hat das bei sich getestet.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Doch, die Pads von Bykski sind wirklich verdammt schlecht.


Dagegen habe ich nichts gesagt und das widerspricht auch nicht meiner Aussage. Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe. Was waren denn die Ausgangstemperaturen von @Esenel und was waren die Endtemperaturen nach dem Austausch der Pads? Und zu guter Letzt, was war die Last?

Kann ja sein, dass er vorher zB 85°C hatte und nach dem Austausch 65°C. Wenn er das aber nur beim Gaming getestet hat, dann ist das aber nach wie vor schlecht. ^^ Du kannst dieses Temperatur-Delta nicht auf alles mögliche übertragen. Wie @Richu006 sagte, die Temperatur entsteht tief im Speicher im Silizium. Die bekommst du kaum vernünftig weggekühlt, wenn eine ordentliche Last anliegt, zumindest nicht mit normalen Wassertemperaturen.

Ich garantiere dir, <80°C beim Mining wird verdammt schwer und da helfen auch die besten Pads nichts. Über Gaming brauchen wir nicht reden. Da kommen die wenigsten mit einem Wasserblock über 65°C.

Und darum ging es ja. @HisN hatte jetzt 82°C beim Mining. Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit Temperaturen, von denen du jetzt möglicherweise ausgehst. Kannst bei diesem Wert grob 20° abziehen und dann bist du etwa bei den Gaming-Temperaturen.


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Dagegen habe ich nichts gesagt und das widerspricht auch nicht meiner Aussage. Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe. Was waren denn die Ausgangstemperaturen von @Esenel und was waren die Endtemperaturen nach dem Austausch der Pads? Und zu guter Letzt, was war die Last?
> 
> Kann ja sein, dass er vorher zB 85°C hatte und nach dem Austausch 65°C. Wenn er das aber nur beim Gaming getestet hat, dann ist das aber nach wie vor schlecht. ^^ Du kannst dieses Temperatur-Delta nicht auf alles mögliche übertragen.
> 
> Ich garantiere dir, <80°C beim Mining wird verdammt schwer und da helfen auch die besten Pads nichts. Über Gaming brauchen wir nicht reden. Da kommen die wenigsten mit einem Wasserblock über 65°C.


Ich habe dienen Beitrag schon genau gelesen.
Die Ausgangssituation war halt mit den Bykski Pads und der aktiven Backplate.

Getestet wurde beim Mining, also die Höchstlast. Die genauen Temperaturen weiß ich gerade aber auch nicht mehr. Nach dem Tausch der Pads lag sie aber beim Mining bei ca 60 Grad.


----------



## deady1000 (10. Mai 2021)

Ok und nach welchem Zeitraum? Wie hoch war die Wassertemperatur? Kann sein, finde ich aber schwer glaubhaft.


----------



## Richu006 (10. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe dienen Beitrag schon genau gelesen.
> Die Ausgangssituation war halt mit den Bykski Pads und der aktiven Backplate.
> 
> Getestet wurde beim Mining, also die Höchstlast. Die genauen Temperaturen weiß ich gerade aber auch nicht mehr. Nach dem Tausch der Pads lag sie aber beim Mining bei ca 60 Grad.


Hast du mal den Link zum testbericht?... ich habe soeben die letzten Posts von @Esenel durchgesucht. Habe nichts gefunden wo er solch ein Test oder so temperaturen postet.

Ich habe auch bisschen mühe zu glauben Tenperaturen von 60°C beim minen auf dem vram zu sehen.

Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Link zum testbericht?... ich habe soeben die letzten Posts von @Esenel durchgesucht. Habe nichts gefunden wo er solch ein Test oder so temperaturen postet.
> 
> Ich habe auch bisschen mühe zu glauben Tenperaturen von 60°C beim minen auf dem vram zu sehen.
> 
> Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


Ne, das war nicht hier im Forum. Falls er sich bis dahin nicht gemeldet hat kann ich heute Abend nach Feierabend noch mal die Ergebnisse raussuchen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2021)

Das hast du häufig mit den Pads, die Hersteller verbauen da teils richtig Müll.
Auf der Suprim die sind auch Schrott.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2021)

Habe schon zwei Bykski Kühler verbaut und ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass die Pads so schlecht sind. Klar die besten sind sie nicht und es schadet auch nicht die Pads gegen bessere auszutauschen.

Mit meiner aktuellen verbauten Grafikkarte habe ich selbst nichts umbauen müssen und die Gigabyte erreicht so bereits sehr gute Temperaturen, daher ist sie noch im originalen Zustand.

Meine 3080 erreicht mit den VRam im Games um die 50°C und mit Mining umd die 70-72°C.
Aber mit +1500 MHz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wassertemperatur bei etwa 29°C.

EDIT: Sind im Grunde aber nur +1250, weil die Miningsoftware hier den VRam um 250 MHz runter taktet lässt und ich dann mit +1500 MHZ auf 10750 MHz komme. Ohne diese Software hätte ich mit +1500 MHz 11000 MHz anliegen. Stock sind ja normalerweise 9500 MHz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umbergardensharp (10. Mai 2021)

LENOVO Gaming PC Legion T5, R7-3700x, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, RTX 3070, Schwarz (90RC007RGE) online kaufen | MediaMarkt
					

LENOVO Gaming PC Legion T5, R7-3700x, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, RTX 3070, Schwarz (90RC007RGE) ➨ jetzt online kaufen und weitere Pro




					www.mediamarkt.at
				




Hab ich in nem anderen Thread gefunden und gib's aktuell so zu kaufen. Wenn man dringend ne GraKa braucht bekommt man ne 3070 + System zum Preis einer 3070 allein aktuell (so grob).


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe schon zwei Bykski Kühler verbaut und ich kann nicht bestätigen, dass die Pads so schlecht sind. Klar die besten sind sie nicht und es schadet auch nicht die Pads gegen bessere auszutauschen.
> 
> Mit meiner aktuellen verbauten Grafikkarte habe ich selbst nichts umbauen müssen und die Gigabyte erreicht so bereits sehr gute Temperaturen, daher ist sie noch im originalen Zustand.
> 
> ...


Die Pads auf meiner LC sind auch mal zur Abwechslung halbwegs brauchbar, hat mich dennoch nicht davon abgehalten da mal nen BGA Kühler zu montieren und der Karte LM zu spendieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2021)

Bei den 3090er Grafikkarten ist es schlimmer, weil diese auf der Rückseite auch noch VRams verbaut haben. Früher habe ich mit meiner 2080S mit LM eine Temperatur von etwa 37-39°C in Games erreicht. Spitzen gingen aber auch kurz auf 41-42°C.

Meine neue 3080 erreicht dieselben Temperaturen und daher habe ich die Grafikkarte im originalen belassen. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass diese Grafikkarte zum Zerlegen komplizierter ist und mir nicht genau bekannt ist wie diese Lecksicherung konkret verbaut ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit zwei Tagen spiele ich die neue Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition und dieses Spiel scheint bezüglich des RT die Grafikkarte gut auszulasten, denn damit bin jetzt bis auf 43-44°C gekommen und ich konnte es auch an der Wassertemperatur ersehen, die statt auf 29-30°C auf 31,x°C gekommen ist.

Die anderen Temperaturen sind mit Games ok.
Hier mal ein Beispiel mit dem MSI Kombustor unter Stock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich mit meiner vorherigen 2080 Super nur die Temperatur der Spannungswandler ersehen konnte und mit einer 2080 von MSI davor nur die GPU-Temperatur. Aus diesem Grund konnte ich früher gar nicht prüfen was die Pads so genau ausgemacht haben. Nur bei der 2080 Super von Asus konnte ich kein Unterschied der Pads mit den Spannungswandler ersehen, da ich dort neben der Pads des Kühler später welche von Arctic verbaut hatte.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2021)

Längst überfällig dass die Karten vernünftige Monitorwerte ausgeben.
55TJ bei dem Verbrauch ist doch absolut green.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2021)

Finde ich auch und bin auch voll zufrieden. 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Längst überfällig dass die Karten vernünftige Monitorwerte ausgeben.


Wurde aber früher gerne weggelassen, denn die niedrigeren Werte sehen immer besser aus. Das ganze sieht jetzt bei mir sehr niedrig aus, aber auch nur weil alles Wassergekühlt ist.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2021)

Hab noch ein paar Werte gesammelt, die sind aber auf dem Lappi und der ist auf Reisen. Reiche ich mal nach bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Schori (10. Mai 2021)

@Gurdi 
habe heute mal etwas rumgespielt vorher den Grafiktreiber mal noch zurückgesetzt und nun ohne OC/UV, 13644 Punkte im 3DMark bei ~70°C ~1850RPM

Afternurner OC Scanner Profil - 70°C bei ~1900RPM 220W (3DMark 14075)

900mV, 1950MHz GPU, +900MHz Vram - instabil

900mV, 1950MHz GPU, +800MHz Vram - instabil

900mV, 1935MHz GPU, +800MHz Vram - stabil (3DMark 13944)

900mV, 1935MHz GPU, +1000MHz Vram - 68°C, ~1660RPM, 205W - stabil (3DMark 13985)

900mV, 1935MHz GPU, +1100MHz Vram - 68°C, ~1660RPM, 205W - stabil (3DMark 14022)

900mV, 1935MHz GPU, +1200MHz Vram - 68°C, ~1700RPM, 205W - stabil (3DMark 14053)

Noch wurde nur mit dem 3DMARK getestet.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> habe heute mal etwas rumgespielt vorher den Grafiktreiber mal noch zurückgesetzt und nun ohne OC/UV, 13644 Punkte im 3DMark bei ~70°C ~1850RPM
> 
> Afternurner OC Scanner Profil - 70°C bei ~1900RPM 220W (3DMark 14075)
> ...


Die meisten 70er lieben die 920-925mv, sehr gute Chips machen 900mv bei 1955-1985Mhz.

Zum testen der Temperatur verwende ich stets den TS Extrem im Belastungstest. Meine Karte ist aber auch in einem GPU Case dann, also HotBox. Wenn du 1200 auf dem Vram machen kannst, dann kannst du froh sein. Das schaffen nur sehr wenige Karten (wirklich stabil!)

Die 70er kann man auch im Gegensatz zu den 80er und 90er schön undervolten ohne dabei Leistung zu verlieren. Höher als 1985-2000 boostet eh keine Karte out of the Box.


----------



## Schori (10. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die meisten 70er lieben die 920-925mv, sehr gute Chips machen 900mv bei 1955-1985Mhz.
> 
> Zum testen der Temperatur verwende ich stets den TS Extrem im Belastungstest. Meine Karte ist aber auch in einem GPU Case dann, also HotBox. Wenn du 1200 auf dem Vram machen kannst, dann kannst du froh sein. Das schaffen nur sehr wenige Karten (wirklich stabil!)
> 
> Die 70er kann man auch im Gegensatz zu den 80er und 90er schön undervolten ohne dabei Leistung zu verlieren. Höher als 1985-2000 boostet eh keine Karte out of the Box.


Der VRAM läuft auch mit 1300 MHz mehrere Stunden mit Cyberpunk stabil, (dann aber ohne Chip-OC) ich habe bei den aktuellen GraKa Preisen aber lieber einen Sicherheitspuffer drin.
Mit 925mV kratzt die Karte an den 2 GHz aber 1. merkt man das kaum in FPS und 2. gings mir primär um die Lautstärke. Der Kühler der Twin Edge ist zwar überraschend gut aber alles andere als Silent.

Ich werde die Tage auf jeden Fall nochmal etwas rumspielen und hier die Ergebnisse posten falls gewünscht.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn du 1200 auf dem Vram machen kannst, dann kannst du froh sein. Das schaffen nur sehr wenige Karten (wirklich stabil!)


Zumindest mit FireStrike lief es bei mir mit +1500 MHz VRam auch problemlos durch.








						I scored 33 792 in Fire Strike
					

Intel Core i9-9900K Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				



(1375 MHz x4 = 5500 x2 = 11000 MHz)


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Zumindest mit FireStrike lief es bei mir mit +1500 MHz VRam auch problemlos durch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja anderer Speicher, die 1200 bezogen sich jetz auf die 3070/3060, wobei die 3060 in der Regel aufgrund der schlechteren Platinen meist ne gute Ecke weniger schafft (800-1000).Benchmark stabil ist auch nicht wirklich stabil, da wird der Vram kaum gefordert in der Regel.


----------



## claster17 (10. Mai 2021)

Ich denke mal, dass Ethereum-Mining ein äußerst effektiver Stabilitätstests für den Speicher ist.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2021)

claster17 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass Ethereum-Mining ein äußerst effektiver Stabilitätstests für den Speicher ist.


Ja stimmt schon, aber obwohl der Speicher hier mit 100% ausgelastet wird, liegt die Leistungsaufnahme mit UV sehr niedrig. Bekomme meine 3080 auf 220 Watt runter und würde ich noch 200 MHz GPU-Takt heruntersetzen, dann würde ich sogar auf 200 Watt kommen.

In Games mit Lastwechsel könnte ggf. derselbe Takt dann instabil werden. Die neuen Amper Grafikkarten sollen hier auch kein Grafikfehler ausgeben, wenn der VRam zu stark übertaktet ist, dann Taktet einfach die Grafikkarte um 50% niedriger. Daher sollte, wenn z.B. Test mit 3DMark laufen auch das OSD des Afterburner mit laufen, damit der Takt mit eingesehen werden kann.

Habe fürs Mining ein extra Profil mit dem Afterburner angelegt und einmal hatte ich es für ein Spiel vergessen umzustellen und das Spiel lief dann auch. Nur war die Spannung dazu zu niedrig und die Grafikkarte hat einfach 50% runter getaktet. Normalerweise erreicht meine Grafikkarte an die 300-340 Watt im Schnitt und an die 40-42°C in Games, mit Mining sind es nur 220 und etwa 33°C.

EDIT

Hier mal ein kleiner Test...

1. Bild mit aktuellem Profil mit laufendem Mining aufgenommen.​VRam Takt liegt aber 250 MHz niedriger, weil die Software was ich dazu nutze von sich aus 250 MHz runter taktet, daher komme ich mit +1500MHz nicht auf 11000 MHz, sondern nur auf 10750 MHz. In meinem Fall nutze ich direkt ETH und kein NiceHash.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Bild mit Game und demselben Profil.​Der GPU-Takt ist der selbe, aber der VRam wird auf 5000 MHz runter gesetzt, weil die Spannung dazu zu niedrig ist. Stock wäre 9500 MHz und mit  ausreichend Spannung wäre ich mit +1500 MHz bei 11000 MHz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorherige Generationen wären instabil geworden oder das Spiel wäre abgestürzt und es hätte ggf. auch Grafikfehler gegeben. Mit Mining hingegen wird der VRam Takt mit diesem UV problemlos gehalten. Aus diesem Grund ist auch ersichtlich das trotz 100% Auslastung des VRams die Leistungsaufnahme gering ausfällt.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2021)

Es  gibt eine neue Afterburner Beta Version:








						MSI Afterburner 4.6.5 (Beta 4) Download
					

MSI Afterburner 4.6.2 Download - Today we release an updated this Stable revision of Afterburner, this application successfully secured the leading position on graphics card utilities.




					www.guru3d.com
				





> MSI Afterburner 4.6.4
> 
> Added voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON RX 6700 XT series graphics cards
> Added experimental support for Intel 11th generation CPUs
> ...



Mit den 3000er Grafikkarte hat sich zumindest der Bereich um den VRam zu übertakten vergrößert. Bei der GPU bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, da mir nicht bekannt ist was max. zuvor ging. Bei dem Vram konnte ich aber nicht mehr als +1500 MHz darauf geben und nun geht es bis 2000 MHz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2021)

Wobei die Beta3 (Forums-Post von Unwinder) für 99% der Leute uninteressant ist.
Er entfernt auf Druck von MSI ein paar Lokalisationen aufgrund vom Beef zwischen den Asiatischen Nationen.
Das ist alles.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2021)

Ich sehe für mich jetzt nur den Vorteil des VRam OC, was nun etwas mehr geht.
Ansonsten sehe ich auf meine Grafikkarte und auf mein Gebrauch bezogen kein Unterschied.


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Krass. Hast Du zufällig nen Link zu Vernünftigen?
> 
> Allerdings muss dann das Terminal wieder ab


Also ich hab die hier auf meiner 1080 Ti: https://geizhals.de/thermal-grizzly-minus-pad-8-tg-mp8-120-20-10-2r-a1279325.html


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich sehe für mich jetzt nur den Vorteil des VRam OC, was nun etwas mehr geht.
> Ansonsten sehe ich auf meine Grafikkarte und auf mein Gebrauch bezogen kein Unterschied.


Das war halt schon in der Beta2 drinne. Deshalb der Zusatz von mir zur Beta3.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Mai 2021)

Die Beta hatte ich jetzt nicht installiert, nur die 4.6.3 Stable (Final).


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Mai 2021)

LHR Karten jetzt offiziell

"This driver version is required for GeForce RTX 3080, RTX 3070, and RTX 3060 TI graphics cards with LHR, which ship starting late May, 2021."

allerdings gilt es wohl nicht für die 3090

GA102 basierte Karten werden da wohl weiterhin rar bleiben

aber bei GA104 und GA106 könnte es aufwärts gehen


Jetzt sogar offiziell im Blog.









						A Further Step to Getting GeForce Cards into the Hands of Gamers | NVIDIA Blog
					

GeForce products are made for gamers — and packed with innovations. Our RTX 30 Series is built on our second-generation RTX architecture, with dedicated RT Cores and Tensor Cores, delivering amazing visuals and performance to gamers and creators. Because NVIDIA GPUs are programmable, users...



					blogs.nvidia.com


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2021)

Das wird jetzt erstmal nochmal Druck auf die Preise machen.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Mai 2021)

> We’re reducing the hash rate of newly manufactured GeForce RTX 3080, 3070 and 3060 Ti graphics cards so they’re less desirable to miners.


I see what you did there.  

Die perfekten Miningkarten kommen jetzt ohnehin erst noch:

RTX3070Ti-8GB-GDDR6X // 35% mehr Bandbreite als 3070
und
RTX3080Ti-12GB-GDDR6X // 20% mehr Bandbreite und 2GB mehr als 3080.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2021)

Die 3070Ti wäre theoretisch Miners Liebling, schneller Speicher, recht moderater Preis (in der Theorie)


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2021)

Mining lohnt sich langsam auch nicht mehr so sehr.
Das Ganze hat damit zu tun, da viele am Schürfen sind und sich der Pool die Einnahmen teilen und der Schwierigkeitsgrad auch sehr stark angestiegen ist.








						Ethereum Schwierigkeit grafiken
					

Ethereum Durchschnitt schwierigkeit des Tag grafiken




					bitinfocharts.com


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mining lohnt sich langsam auch nicht mehr so sehr.
> Das Ganze hat damit zu tun, da viele am Schürfen sind und sich der Pool die Einnahmen teilen und der Schwierigkeitsgrad auch sehr stark angestiegen ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Aufn Kryptomarkt is eh gerade Schlachtfest

vllt wars das jetzt erstmal wieder mit dem Boom



deady1000 schrieb:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Die perfekten Miningkarten kommen jetzt ohnehin erst noch:
> 
> ...


die beiden Karten hamm die Bermse aber auch


----------



## deady1000 (19. Mai 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> die beiden Karten hamm die Bermse aber auch


Ist das so? Wer sagt das? Die RTX3090 bekommt es wohl auch nicht.
Wieso leitet man her, dass die RTX3070Ti und RTX3080Ti automatisch betroffen wären?
Oder gab es eine offizielle Stellungnahme? Wohl kaum.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2021)

Der Boom kommt erst im Juli mit dem EIP-1559.
Zumindest was das Mining mit Ethereum betrifft.


----------



## deady1000 (19. Mai 2021)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Aufn Kryptomarkt is eh gerade Schlachtfest


Ja weil Elon Musk mal einen schlechten Tag hatte. ^^
Soll der Bitcoin ruhig mal wieder auf 20k droppen.
Dann kann man wieder einsteigen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elon Musk muss nur einmal tweeten:
"War'n Scherz, wir akzeptieren wieder Bitcoin für Tesla-Käufe."
Und dann Verdoppelt sich der Kurs wieder.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2021)

Ja aber das bezieht sich eher auf Bitcoin und Bitcoins haben direkt mit den Grafikkarten nichts zu tun.
Selbst NiceHash schürft in ETH und zahlt dann nur in BIC aus. ETH kann aber auch direkt geschürft werden und dann gibt es noch einige andere Coins die mit Grafikkarten geschürft werden können.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Boom kommt erst im Juli mit dem EIP-1559.
> Zumindest was das Mining mit Ethereum betrifft.


Was das Mining betrifft wird es sogar unattraktiver, da Miner nur noch von Trinkgelder verdienen können wenn Transaktionen bevorzugt abgearbeitet werden. An der eigentlichen Transaktion verdient man nix mehr. Lässt sich zwar nicht voraussagen welchen wert die Trinkgelder annehmen aber Mining als solches wird unattraktiver.

Im Gegenzug steigt nur der Wert von Eth da der Bestand mit jeder Transaktion kleiner wird.

Die Währung und das schürfen nicht zusammenwerfen, dann begreift sowieso keiner mehr was.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ist das so? Wer sagt das? Die RTX3090 bekommt es wohl auch nicht.
> Wieso leitet man her, dass die RTX3070Ti und RTX3080Ti automatisch betroffen wären?
> Oder gab es eine offizielle Stellungnahme? Wohl kaum.


Igor hat mal darüber berichtet.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja weil Elon Musk mal einen schlechten Tag hatte. ^^
> Soll der Bitcoin ruhig mal wieder auf 20k droppen.
> Dann kann man wieder einsteigen.


wenns so weiter geht is es in paar Stunden soweit xD

Und es liegt eher an der chinesischen Regierung


----------



## Richu006 (19. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja aber das bezieht sich eher auf Bitcoin und Bitcoins haben direkt mit den Grafikkarten nichts zu tun.
> Selbst NiceHash schürft in ETH und zahlt dann nur in BIC aus. ETH kann aber auch direkt geschürft werden und dann gibt es noch einige andere Coins die mit Grafikkarten geschürft werden können.



Naja schau mal die Kurse von Ether und co an...

Kryptos korrelieren stark zusammen...

Fällt Bitcoin, fallen alle anderen auch. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Boom kommt erst im Juli mit dem EIP-1559.
> Zumindest was das Mining mit Ethereum betrifft.


Nee dann dürfte der spuk so langsam ein Ende finden..
 Man rechnet mit ca. 50% weniger Einnahmen für Miner, sobald das Update kommt.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Nee dann dürfte der spuk so langsam ein Ende finden..
> Man rechnet mit ca. 50% weniger Einnahmen für Miner, sobald das Update kommt.


Das war auch in diese Richtung von mir gemeint.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja weil Elon Musk mal einen schlechten Tag hatte. ^^
> Soll der Bitcoin ruhig mal wieder auf 20k droppen.
> Dann kann man wieder einsteigen.
> 
> ...


Das ging schnell:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__





						t3n  – digital pioneers | Das Magazin für digitales Business
					

News + Artikel für die digitale Wirtschaft. Das führende deutschsprachige Medium rund um die Themen eBusiness, Zukunftstechnologien und digitales Arbeiten.




					t3n.de
				











						Bitcoin: Leichte Erholung bei Kryptowährung – Elon Musk stoppt Crash mit Tweet
					

Ist der Crash schon wieder vorbei? Bitcoin, Ethereum und andere Kryptowährung...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## pietcux (20. Mai 2021)

Ich finde es besorgniserregend,  mit welchem Unfug heutzutage Kurse von Währungen oder Aktien manipuliert werden. Elon hat pups gemacht, 30 Milliarden vernichtet....


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Ich finde es besorgniserregend,  mit welchem Unfug heutzutage Kurse von Währungen oder Aktien manipuliert werden. Elon hat pups gemacht, 30 Milliarden vernichtet....


Das ist in meinen Augen reine Marktmanipulation, da hängt sicher auch noch Insiderhandel mit dran.


----------



## pietcux (20. Mai 2021)

Also China wird das für China beenden. Und der gute Elon muss auch irgendwann anfangen aufzupassen was er tut. Sonst greifen die US Behörden ihn irgendwann einfach ab und setzen ihn auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## DaPopCOH (20. Mai 2021)

ich teste grade den waterblock von bykski mit aktiver backplate.
erster eindruck:
die blöcke von denen sind irgendwie nich die schönsten, aber funktionieren und auch wichtig: sie sind verfügbar....
temperaturen muss ich noch austesten, aber nach einer runde heaven und superposition war die cpu temp max. 53°C und der speicher max. 49°C, was ich erstmal ok finde.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Mai 2021)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> die blöcke von denen sind irgendwie nich die schönsten, aber funktionieren


Meiner Meinung nach ist es Geschmackssache, denn mir gefallen die Blöcke sehr gut.


----------



## DaPopCOH (20. Mai 2021)

für mich zuviel plexi. aber ja klar, ist natürlich geschmackssache.


----------



## Nathenhale (20. Mai 2021)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> für mich zuviel plexi. aber ja klar, ist natürlich geschmackssache.


Es gibt die Ohne Backplate auch in einer POM variante.


----------



## DaPopCOH (20. Mai 2021)

ja und den golf 3 gibts auch in gold und als cabrio  
spass bei seite, mir gings ja grade um die aktive  backplate, ich hätte zur optik garnix sagen sollen.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2021)

Die Lösung ist auf jeden Fall besser, als diese eine Heatpipe die z.b. Aquacomputer verbaut in seinen "aktiven" Backplates, die nur mit einem O-Ring (während der Montage) in Position gehalten werden.

Wir hatten ja den Mining-Test gemacht. Jetzt beim Zocken sehe ich gerade mal 58° auf den VRAMs nach einigen Stunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Jetzt beim Zocken sehe ich gerade mal 58° auf den VRAMs nach einigen Stunden.


Das ist normal bei quasi allen wassergekühlten 3090ern.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2021)

Hmm.. vorher hab ich da 86° gesehen mit Wakü und passiver Backplate.
Also bei mir ist da DEFiniTiV ein Unterschied.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Mai 2021)

Ja aber beim Mining doch wohl.

VRAM-Temps 3090:

Luft
Mining: 105-110°C
Gaming: 85-95°C, bei manchen mehr

Wasser
Mining: ~80°C
Gaming: ~60°C

--- 

86°C auf dem VRAM beim Gaming mit WaKü kann nicht sein - viel zu viel.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> 86°C auf dem VRAM beim Gaming mit WaKü kann nicht sein - viel zu viel.


Klar kann das sein. Mal hohe Auflösunge verwendet?


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klar kann das sein. Mal hohe Auflösunge verwendet?


Nicht mit Wasserkühlung. Auch bei einer 3090 nicht. Die höchsten Temperatur die ich jemals beim zocken gesehen habe war ca 70 Grad. Und ja das war in 4K mit alles. 86 Grad ist für eine wassergekühlte 3090 beim zocken viel zu viel.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klar kann das sein. Mal hohe Auflösunge verwendet?


Aha und Gaming mit hohen Auflösungen bringt dann den VRAM einer wassergekühlten Karte, die unter Volllast beim Mining nur bei 80°C läuft plötzlich auf 86°C oder was?  Das Spiel und die Auflösung möchte ich sehen. Ein Spiel was den VRAM einer wassergekühlten Karte von normalen 60°C plötzlich auf 86°C bringt.

Bringste jetzt auch noch den Beweis oder ist das wieder nur sone Aussage, die du in den Raum wirfst und dann tun wir alle so als wäre nichts gewesen?

Wahrscheinlich Witcher 3 auf 16K.
Ich glaub's dann wenn ich es sehe.
PS: Der Miner im Hintergrund bleibt dabei aber aus, ne.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2021)

hab ich wohl ne besondere 3090 mit Wakü^^
Ich kann ja auch nur sagen, was die Sensoren melden, und schauen wie die Abdrücke bei den PADs sind.

Und immer daran denken, ich sitze nicht bei 17" im Keller, sondern bei mir hat das Zimmer gerne mal fast 30°. Mein Wasser ist also immer deutlich wärmer als bei den ganzen Superfreaks die ihre Benchmarks mit 20° Wassertemp machen. Siehe Screenshot in #6143 mit 28° Zimmertemp. Und wir sind noch weit vom Hochsommer entfernt.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

Meine Founders war in 5k schon weit über 100 Grad, ohne rückseitige Kühlung sind 80 Grad da nichts ungewöhnliches.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Bringste jetzt auch noch den Beweis oder ist das wieder nur sone Aussage, die du in den Raum wirfst und dann tun wir alle so als wäre nichts gewesen?


Du stellst doch seine Werte in Frage, nicht ich.


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Founders war in 5k schon weit über 100 Grad, ohne rückseitige Kühlung sind 80 Grad da nichts ungewöhnliches.
> 
> 
> Du stellst doch seine Werte in Frage, nicht ich.


Du kannst aber die luftgekühlten Werte nicht mit Wassergekühlten Karten vergleichen. Die 86 Grad sind für Wasserkühlung ungewöhnlich heiß. Das sollte so eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2021)

Hast Du 10° kühleres Wasser, sind auch die VRAMs entsprechend kühler.


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Hast Du 10° kühleres Wasser, sind auch die VRAMs entsprechend kühler.


Joa gut wärmer als 30 Grad wird das Wasser bei mir nie. Dafür säuft bei mir die Karte in dem Szenario halt 480W.


----------



## DaPopCOH (20. Mai 2021)

also  messwerte von über 70 grad hatte ich vorher definitiv.  da ich den werten von hwinfo jetz nich so wirklich  vertraue vielleicht mal ein praxisbeispiel:
meine backplate war (mit frontseitiger wakü und üblicherweise 4k auflösung) so heiss dass man sie nicht mehr anfassen konnte/wollte.
das waren gefühlt jedenfalls mehr als 50 grad.
mit meiner selbergebauten backplate kühlung mit ramkühlern konnte man sie locker wieder anfassen und jetzt wird sie maximal handwarm.
da die tatsächliche temperatur innen natürlich ungleich wärmer ist als auf der backplate kann man ja ungefähr abschätzen was für temperaturen da so herrschen.


darüber ob die werte jetzt in wahrheit 10 grad höher oder niedriger liegen kann man sich streiten. fakt ist vorher heiß, jetzt kalt


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Joa gut wärmer als 30 Grad wird das Wasser bei mir nie. Dafür säuft bei mir die Karte in dem Szenario halt 480W.


Und mein Wasser ist fast immer wärmer als 30°.


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Und mein Wasser ist fast immer wärmer als 30°.


Alles gut, ich glaube dir die Werte ja auch, ich finde sie halt nur ungewöhnlich hoch. Selbst bei 40 Grad warmen Wasser sind die Werte noch sehr hoch.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2021)

Ah ... Spagetti-Schlauch.
Keine 200L Durchfluss^^


----------



## blautemple (20. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Ah ... Spagetti-Schlauch.
> Keine 200L Durchfluss^^


Du weißt doch selbst dass das keinen großen Einfluss auf den Durchfluss hat ^^


----------



## deady1000 (20. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du kannst aber die luftgekühlten Werte nicht mit Wassergekühlten Karten vergleichen. Die 86 Grad sind für Wasserkühlung ungewöhnlich heiß. Das sollte so eigentlich nicht sein.


This.

Hier wird permanent alles durcheinander geworfen.

Minung und Gaming
Luft und Wasser
VRAM und GPU

Meine Wassertemperatur ist auch auf ca 34-39°C beim Gaming eingestellt, da meine Lüfter erst ab 34°C aufdrehen. Nix mit 17°C und Keller.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Founders war in 5k schon weit über 100 Grad, ohne rückseitige Kühlung sind 80 Grad da nichts ungewöhnliches.


Wen interessiert ne luftgekühlte Founders beim 5K-Cherrypicking-Szenario (Witcher 3 nehme ich an)? Keine Sau.
Wir sprechen von einer wassergekühlten Karte bei 4K beim Gaming (≠ Mining).

Wasser ≠ Luft

Und damit ist die Argumentation bereits gestorben.
Warum stellt man sich hier immer absichtlich dümmer als man ist?

Es ist höchst unnormal, dass eine RTX3090 mit *Wasserblock* beim *VRAM* beim *Gaming *deutlich wärmer wird als 60°C.

Eine Luftgekühlte? Ja.
Beim Mining? Ja.
Mit Cherrypicking durch ewiges Suchen auf 5K, bis man was gefunden hat? Vielleicht 70°C.
86°C? Da klemmt was.

PS: @HisN, deine Schläuche sind aber wirklich ziemlich dünn. Denke aber auch, eher optisch. ^^


----------



## Schori (20. Mai 2021)

Hab jetzt noch etwas mit meiner RTX 3070 Twin Edge OC rumgespielt.

Undervolting auf 900 mV, 1920 MHz, +1000 MHz VRAM und 190W in der Spitze laufen auch nach einigen Stunden zocken stabil.
Bereits 15 MHz mehr GPU Takt sorgen nach ca. einer Stunde für Abstürze. Alternativ kann man das VRAM OC um 100 MHz reduzieren.
Mit 925 mV sind 1950 MHz +1000 MHz VRAM stabil, saugen aber um die 205 W.
Bei 950 mV läuft die CPU regelmäßig ins Limit (220 W) und taktet trotz Einstellung nicht höher als 1980 MHz, inkl. +1000MHz VRAM.

Ich lasse die Karte jetzt mit 1920 MHz, +1GHz VRAM laufen. Macht in Cyberpunk 2077 1-2 FPS zum 950 mV Profil aus, spart aber 30 W ein was vor allem der Lautstärke zu gute kommt (300-400 RPM weniger).


----------



## deady1000 (20. Mai 2021)

@Schori Und wieviel FPS hast du relativ zur Auto-Kurve?


Schori schrieb:


> Bei 950 mV läuft die CPU regelmäßig ins Limit (220 W) und taktet trotz Einstellung nicht höher als 1980 MHz, inkl. +1000MHz VRAM.


Würde 950mV eher nicht mehr als UV bezeichnen, wenn die GPU (nehme ich mal an) sogar noch ins Limit rennt. ^^ 1950-1980MHz sind auch genau genommen schon ordentliches OC für die Karte. Die hat einen offiziellen Boostclock von 1725MHz. Alles drüber ist OC. Typisches Undervolting ist eher so 787-850mV.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hier wird permanent alles durcheinander geworfen.


Du verallgemeinerst halt immer alles, Wasser ist nicht gleich Wasser, da kann ein Mora dran hängen oder eine 240er AIO usw.

80 Grad bei den Settings die HISN gerne fährt, der doch eher puristisch veranlagt ist, scheinen mir schlicht nicht unplausibel mit den Werten die ich gemessen hab und das war noch lange bevor du eine Karte hattest oder überhaupt HwInfo was ausgespuckt hat.

Wenn man die Temperaturen beim Mining hinbekommt, dann geht das auch mit anderweitiger Auslastung. Du musst einfach nur genug Polygone auf den Schirm zaubern und mit verlaub 5K ist Standardsetting bei mir mit einfacheren Titeln wegen dem QHD Panel, da muss die 6800Xt auch durch.




Schori schrieb:


> Hab jetzt noch etwas mit meiner RTX 3070 Twin Edge OC rumgespielt.
> 
> Undervolting auf 900 mV, 1920 MHz, +1000 MHz VRAM und 190W in der Spitze laufen auch nach einigen Stunden zocken stabil.
> Bereits 15 MHz mehr GPU Takt sorgen nach ca. einer Stunde für Abstürze. Alternativ kann man das VRAM OC um 100 MHz reduzieren.
> ...


Meine Suprim loopt gerade 900mv bei 1950/8000. Sieht bisher gut aus.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2021)

Meine Wassergekühlte 3090 mit passiver Backplate hat 86° auf den Sensoren angezeigt bei deutlich über 30° Wasser beim zocken, vor dem Wechsel auf den aktiven Backplate-Block von Byski. Und beim Minen immer noch über 70° danach.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Meine Wassergekühlte 3090 mit passiver Backplate hat 86° auf den Sensoren angezeigt bei deutlich über 30° Wasser beim zocken, vor dem Wechsel auf den aktiven Backplate-Block von Byski.


Luft + Gaming // 86°C
Normal.



HisN schrieb:


> Und beim Minen immer noch über 70° danach.


Wasser + Mining // >70°C
Normal.


----------



## HisN (20. Mai 2021)

Dann is ja alles gut^^


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Würde 950mV eher nicht mehr als UV bezeichnen, wenn die GPU (nehme ich mal an) sogar noch ins Limit rennt. ^^ 1950-1980MHz sind auch genau genommen schon ordentliches OC für die Karte.


900-950mv sind ein deutliches UV auf einer 3070 Custom.
1935-1980 sind standard Taktraten der ausgewachsenen OC Modelle.

Die 70er schafft es halt wirklich sparsam zu sein ohne Takt einzubüßen im Gegensatz zu den größeren Modellen.


----------



## Nathenhale (21. Mai 2021)

Also meine 3090 Fe hatte im Uhrzustand bei 4k Gaming fast immer an die 100C Vram Temp. Nach umbau auf Wasser ( Passive Backplate) ca 90C und beim Mining läuft sie mit 105C (kurz vor ich drossle) . Also ja ich freue mich schon wenn die aktive Backplate von Byksiki separat zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Luft + Gaming // 86°C
> Normal.



Wieso Luft+ Gaming?

Er schrieb doch zitat: "meine WASSERGEKÜHLTE 3090 mit passiver Backplate"

Also nix mit Luft!

Da sind 86°c schon zimlich hoch. Abr kann ja evtl. Auch sein, das die VRAM nicht ausschlieslich wegen der aktiven Backplate so viel Kälter sind. 

Es wurde ja auch der Kühlerblock vorne gewechselt, vielleicht, war der andere Block vorher einfach Banane montiert, oder hat sonst schlecht gepasst. Oder zu dünne Wärmeleitpads oder was weis ich.

Fakt ist, dass die VRAM die meiste wärme übers PCB abgeben, und deshalb bringt eine aktive Backplate normalerweise viel weniger als man im ersten Moment annehmen möchte.

86°C sind deshalb auch zimlich viel für eine Wassergekühlte 3090 beim zocken. 

Aber wie oben gesagt kann das schon stimmen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen.


----------



## deady1000 (21. Mai 2021)

Ok, dann bin ich froh, dass meine Karte 30 Grad kühler läuft.
Ich kann das alles nicht bestätigen.

90 Grad beim Gaming und 105 Grad beim Mining... um Gottes Willen... diese Temps hatte ich unter Luft nicht mal mit dem FE Kühler auf dem VRAM. Naja, was weiß ich.

Meine kommt nicht über 60 beim Gaming und nie über 80, selbst beim Mining.
Scheinbar ist der EKWB Kühler einfach besser als der Rest.
Muss ja, wenn es bei den anderen Kühlern so heiß wird.


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2021)

Oder Deine Backplate liegt gut im Luftstrom von irgendwas^^


----------



## Richu006 (21. Mai 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Oder Deine Backplate liegt gut im Luftstrom von irgendwas^^


Die Backplate hat gar nicht so eib grossen Einfluss auf die VRAM temperatur. 
Sieht man schon alleine daran, dass die 3080 er auch bei passiv gekühlten Backplates keine nennenswerten Unterschiede zu den 3090 in den VRAM temperaturen aufweisen.

Wie gesagt die meiste Wärme wird übers PCB abgegeben, kühlst du auf der einen seite mit genügend Kontaktflächen das PCB gut runter
Brauchrs keine aktive Backplate mehr.

Bei mir konnte ich jedenfalls kein nennenswerten Unterschid feststellen.

Hab letztes mal Testweise die Backpplate Kühlung abgehängt. Die VRAM wurden 3°C wärmer.  Als mit Backplate Kühlung.

Gefühlt sind es welten. Ohne Backplate Kühlung verbrennt man sich die Finger an der Backplate, 
Mit Kühlung wird sie noch knapp handwarm. 
Aber an den VRAM temperaturen ändert sich quasi gar nix... die 3°C kann man sich eigentlich schenken!

Edit: 
Ok ich habe 2mm Pads bei der Backplate, evtl. Kann man mit dünneren oder besseren Pads da mehr rausholen!


----------



## deady1000 (21. Mai 2021)

Ja, der Großteil der Wärmeenergie wird durch das PCB absorbiert, welches indirekt durch den Kühler (über GPU, Spannungsversorgung und VRAM) gekühlt wird. Deshalb sind die VRAM-Temps bei den meisten wassergekühlten 3090ern auch ohne aktive Backplate-Kühlung deutlich niedriger und kaum unterschiedlich untereinander. Über die Backplate allein passiert nicht unheimlich viel. Den relevanten Effekt hat der Wasserblock.


----------



## Eyren (21. Mai 2021)

Also mit OC und jetzt so 3-4 Stunden zocken(Outriders) bekomm ich den VRam auf 66°C bei 26°C Wassertemperatur. 

Dabei stelle ich zwei Dinge fest:

-800rpm sind zu laut.
-meine Wohnung ist mit 23.7°C zu warm.

Ach so und ja meine backplate hat weiterhin nur passive Klebekühler.


----------



## DaPopCOH (22. Mai 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also ja ich freue mich schon wenn die aktive Backplate von Byksiki separat zu kaufen gibt.


ist das in planung? ich hab beide blöcke  und wüsste jetzt auf den ersten blick nicht wie das anschlusstechnisch gehen sollte, außer man designed die aktive backplate komplett neu oder denkt sich irgendeinen abgefahrenen adapter aus.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Mai 2021)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> ist das in planung? ich hab beide blöcke  und wüsste jetzt auf den ersten blick nicht wie das anschlusstechnisch gehen sollte, außer man designed die aktive backplate komplett neu oder denkt sich irgendeinen abgefahrenen adapter aus.


Laut dem Support von EZ Modding schon, man muss ja nur das Terminal Tauschen.


----------



## Schori (23. Mai 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> @Schori Und wieviel FPS hast du relativ zur Auto-Kurve?
> 
> Würde 950mV eher nicht mehr als UV bezeichnen, wenn die GPU (nehme ich mal an) sogar noch ins Limit rennt. ^^ 1950-1980MHz sind auch genau genommen schon ordentliches OC für die Karte. Die hat einen offiziellen Boostclock von 1725MHz. Alles drüber ist OC. Typisches Undervolting ist eher so 787-850mV.


Meinst du zum Auto-OC? Da hab ich in Cyberpunk 2077, selbst mit +1 GHz VRAM, nur 1-2 FPS mehr.
Der beste Kompromiss ist bei mir 900 mV, 1920 MHz & +1 GHz VRAM.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Juni 2021)

Die ersten LHR 3060 sind bei MF eingetroffen.

Sind auch gleich mal nen stüück günstiger (wenn auch immernoch viel zu teuer xD)


----------



## Snoopy69 (12. Juni 2021)

Meine 3090 Strix OC hatte bis gestern ca. 100 Grad RAM bei Mining - bei echten 49 Grad Wasser!!! 

Die 3090 FTW3 Ultra (im selben Raum) hatte 102 Grad RAM bei 100% Lüfter

Die Raumtemperatur mit den Beiden war bei ca. 35 Grad (800W @ 24/7 ist schon heftig)

Musste daher dringen umstellen...
Jetzt haben beide Karten 92 Grad RAM. Aber die BPs bekommen noch einen Kühler mit doppelseitig, klebender WLFolie. Bis gespannt, was es bringt. Andernfalls kommt die FTW3 über den Sommer in den Keller zum Minen

BTW:
Bei der FTW3 kann man gut beobachten, dass 100% Lüfter minimal Hashrate kostet, wenn ich auf 300W limitiere. Bei 95% ist alles ok


----------



## deady1000 (12. Juni 2021)

Naja bei 2x400W und 35°C Raumtemperatur.

Warum übertaktest du die Dinger denn auch beim Mining? Ist doch total unwirtschaftlich. Pack die  jeweils auf ~270W und gut ist. Dann grillst du zum einen deine Karten nicht und zum anderen hast du irgendwie 33% Strom gespart.

49°C Wasser ist auch übel.
Da hätte ich langfristig schon Bedenken bezüglich der Schläuche und der Pumpe. ^^
Würde immer <39°C anpeilen.


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Juni 2021)

Ich weiss - hab Wakü ja schon recht lange. Aber solche Temperaturen erst seit Kurzem


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2021)

Mit Mining geht mein VRam mit meiner 3080 Grafikkarte auch auf 70-72°C.
In Games nur auf ca.50°C bei einer Wassertemperatur von 30°C.

Habe aber ein Mora um solch eine Wassertemperatur zu erreichen.
Verwende aber UV, denn fürs Mining brauchst du nicht solch einen hohen GPU-Takt und dann kann die Spannung sehr niedrig auf etwa 730mv gehalten werden. Dadurch sinkt auch die Leistungsaufnahme ab.

Ich nutze aber kein Mining mehr und das seit ein paar Wochen, da sich meiner Meinung nach mit dem eigenen PC nicht mehr lohnt. Früher hatte ich am Tag an die 0,0056 ETH bis 0,0062 ETH und momentan sind es nur noch an die 0,0026 ETH. Bedeutet, mein Rechner müsste doppelt so lange laufen bis ich denselben Betrag von 0,05 ETH erreiche.

Muss ich auch nicht, an Mining habe ich insgesamt die letzten Monate 490 Euro reinbekommen, von der RMA meiner defekten Grafikkarte 870 Euro und so hat mich meine 3080 Grafikkarte am Ende nur 190 Euro gekostet. Bringt auch nichts mit den momentanen Preise ein Defekt der Hardware zu riskieren, denn dann hat man auch nichts davon.

Mein Rechner habe ich auch fürs Gaming aufgebaut und nicht zum Schürfen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2021)

Die Temps auf dem Speicher sind echt nicht mehr schön, selbst undervoltet brutzelt der bei mir mit über 90 Grad rum auf der neuen Karte....


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Juni 2021)

Um die 700mV hab ich auch, da PL etwas unter 300W liegt.


@IICARUS

Bei der 3080 müsstest du schon unter 0,001ETH/Tag liegen, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt. Deine Entscheidung nicht mehr zu minen ist dennoch völlig ok. Denn niemand weiß, wie es mit ETH weiter geht

Ende Februar (ab da mine ich erst) war schon geil, da kam ich auf 0,01 ETH/Tag mit einer 3090  


@Gurdi

Die FTW3 mint seit gestern Abend im kühleren Keller bei 82 Grad RAM mit 90% Lüfter 

Aber ein dauerhafter Zustand soll es nicht bleiben


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juni 2021)

Also meine 3090 Fe mit dem bykski Kühler und einer Wasser temp von 35c kommt beim gaming auf max 90c . Beim Mining je nach settings auf 100c oder 110c


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Juni 2021)

Das ist heftig... 
Gibts für die FE keine aktive BP?

Ich will es die Tage mal mit diesen Blöcken probieren (der Obere für die Strix. Der Untere für die FTW3)


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Juni 2021)

Es gibt schon eine bis jetzt aber nur als ganzen Kühler und noch nicht als Upgrade für meinen . Dieser soll aber irgendwann noch kommen laut ezmodding


----------



## Xaphyr (13. Juni 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Das ist heftig...
> Gibts für die FE keine aktive BP?
> 
> Ich will es die Tage mal mit diesen Blöcken probieren (der Obere für die Strix. Der Untere für die FTW3)


Wo hast du die denn her?


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Juni 2021)

Der Große (200x100x25) von Conrad (über eBay) und den Kleinen (150x93x15) von Amazon (oder AliExpress - billiger, aber längere Lieferzeit)









						Fischer Elektronik SK 42 100 SA Strangkühlkörper 1.2 K/W (L x B x H) 200 x 100  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Fischer Elektronik SK 42 100 SA Strangkühlkörper 1.2 K/W (L x B x H) 200 x 100 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




sourcing map Kühlkörper mit kreuzförmigen Kerben für LED und Netzteil 150 x 93 x 15mm Schwarz 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08J82664X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_KPPZPP2STDVTA6M0KK60

Kann jedoch erst morgen gucken, ob der Große auf die Strix passt


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Bei der 3080 müsstest du schon unter 0,001ETH/Tag liegen, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt. Deine Entscheidung nicht mehr zu minen ist dennoch völlig ok. Denn niemand weiß, wie es mit ETH weiter geht


Bin kein Fan von Dauerbetrieb und vorher musste ich 10 Tage bis 0,05 ETH (ethermine) laufen lassen, jetzt sind es 20 Tage. Bedeutet auch der doppelte Stromverbrauch und die Grafikkarte ständig im Dauerlast laufen zu lassen ist auch nicht so gesund. Wenn die Grafikkarte dann defekt geht, hat man auch nichts verdient. Mir ging es auch nur, um etwas den Aufpreis wieder rein zu bekommen. Da ich mittlerweile eine Rückzahlung aus der RMA meiner defekten 2080S bekommen habe, bin ich mit nur 190 Euro (RMA + Mining= Rest 190 Euro) meinerseits gut weggekommen.

Da möchte ich mein Glück auch nicht weiter aufs Spiel setzen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2021)

Also wenn ich eine Karte mit einer TBP von 320 Watt schon um 100Watt absenke und der Speicher immer noch bei über 90 Grad brutzelt dann ist da in meinen Augen irgendwie was falsch gelaufen.


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Juni 2021)

Welche WLPads benutzt du? Da soll es ja teilweise extreme Unterschiede geben

Was auch sehr viel bei zu hohen RAM-Temps bringt, sind Kupferplättchen (zu finden bei eBay oder AliExpress). Der Aufwand ist aber nicht ohne. Man bekommt sie in 0,1mm-Abstufungen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lIInwbEhJr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Welche WLPads benutzt du? Da soll es ja teilweise extreme Unterschiede geben
> 
> Was auch sehr viel bei zu hohen RAM-Temps bringt, sind Kupferplättchen (zu finden bei eBay oder AliExpress). Der Aufwand ist aber nicht ohne
> 
> ...


Interessanter Ansatz, seine TJ hat er sich damit aber zerschossen.


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Juni 2021)

TJ???


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> TJ???


GPU HotSpot. 22Kelvin Delta sind schon übel bei gerade mal 250Watt.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also wenn ich eine Karte mit einer TBP von 320 Watt schon um 100Watt absenke und der Speicher immer noch bei über 90 Grad brutzelt dann ist da in meinen Augen irgendwie was falsch gelaufen.


Auf 100 Watt wirst du keine 3080 und 3090 bekommen.

Mit meiner 3080 war die unterste Grenze 742mv und bin damit auch 220 Watt gekommen, darunter hat sich nicht mehr gelohnt, da dann auch die Hashrate zu stark abgesunken ist. Jemand der seine 3090 Grafikkarte auch aufs unterste UV gesetzt hat, kam sogar nicht unter 300 Watt.

Meine 3080 hat Stock 320 Watt gezogen und nur 85 MH/s erreicht. Mit nur 1500 MHz (GPU-Takt) und VRam (Ram OC) auf 11.000 MHz kam ich auf 104 MH/s.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juni 2021)

Ich schrieb um 100Watt absenken, nicht auf 100Watt absenken.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2021)

Ja stimmt... lesen und verstehen sind zwei Paar Schuhe...


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Auf 100 Watt wirst du keine 3080 und 3090 bekommen.
> 
> Mit meiner 3080 war die unterste Grenze 742mv und bin damit auch 220 Watt gekommen, darunter hat sich nicht mehr gelohnt, da dann auch die Hashrate zu stark abgesunken ist. *Jemand der seine 3090 Grafikkarte auch aufs unterste UV gesetzt hat, kam sogar nicht unter 300 Watt.*


Ich schau morgen mal, wie weit meine Strix runtergeht. Aber es glaube einiges unter 300W möglich


----------



## Anthropos (13. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Temps auf dem Speicher sind echt nicht mehr schön, selbst undervoltet brutzelt der bei mir mit über 90 Grad rum auf der neuen Karte....


Welche Karte denn? Komm da bei dir nicht mehr mit, dachte du hättest eine AMD aus der aktuellen Gen. verbaut.


----------



## Snoopy69 (14. Juni 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz, seine TJ hat er sich damit aber zerschossen.


Hast du bis zum Ende geschaut? Er hat es gefixt. Die Plättchen waren etwas zu dick


----------



## Richu006 (14. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin kein Fan von Dauerbetrieb und vorher musste ich 10 Tage bis 0,05 ETH (ethermine) laufen lassen, jetzt sind es 20 Tage. Bedeutet auch der doppelte Stromverbrauch und die Grafikkarte ständig im Dauerlast laufen zu lassen ist auch nicht so gesund. Wenn die Grafikkarte dann defekt geht, hat man auch nichts verdient. Mir ging es auch nur, um etwas den Aufpreis wieder rein zu bekommen. Da ich mittlerweile eine Rückzahlung aus der RMA meiner defekten 2080S bekommen habe, bin ich mit nur 190 Euro (RMA + Mining= Rest 190 Euro) meinerseits gut weggekommen.
> 
> Da möchte ich mein Glück auch nicht weiter aufs Spiel setzen.



Naja wenn die Karte hops geht, hast du ja trotzdem Garantie, denn weder dauerbetrieb, noch mining schliessen eine Garantie aus.

Meine strix 3090 läuft seit 4 monaten 24/7.. mit +1500mhz vram OC. Zwischem 86 und 94°C (je nach Raumtemperatur) 

Und ja vor paar tagen dachte ich es hätte mir nem vram durchgebraten.

Aber war wohl Fehlalarm und nen Fehler von Star citizen... jedenfalls konnte ich den Feher nicht rekonstruieren. 

So lange ich gewinn mache, lasse ich weiter laufen für den Fall der fälle eines defekts hätte ich ja Garantie, die ich aber hoffentlich nicht benötigen werde.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2021)

Ich muss es zumindest nicht mehr haben, aber ansonsten hast du natürlich auch recht.


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0frNP0qzxQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Richu006 (15. Juni 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Emm du bist 2 Monate zu spät! Das war ein April scherz, wenn auch ein sehr gelungener wie ich finde

Wobei ja die ganze rtx 3000 reihe als reiner Aprilscherz betrachtet werden kann.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Juni 2021)

Ich finde, immer noch aktuell 
Hinter dem Namen "Ampere" steckt eine gewisse Wahrheit (viel Strom)


----------



## blautemple (14. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mal wieder neues Spielzeug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackout27 (14. Juli 2021)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Optimierung einer RTX3060? 

Habe mir heute spontan eine bestellt und würde mich mal dafür interessieren, wo der Sweet Spot bei der Karte liegt.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2021)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit der Optimierung einer RTX3060?
> 
> Habe mir heute spontan eine bestellt und würde mich mal dafür interessieren, wo der Sweet Spot bei der Karte liegt.


Ja, hab mehrer gehabt. Der Sweetspot der Karte ist einfach PL auf Maximum und max. OC was meist so um die 2,05- 2,1Ghz ist. Die Karte steigt kaum im Verbrauch dadurch und die Mehrleistung steht absolut im Verhältnis. Der Speicher macht meist etwas weniger als auf einer 70er wegen der minderwertigen Platinen, da kann man so mit 700-1000 kalkulieren, meist die Mitte.

Wenn du jetzt kein absolutes Brot und Buttermodel geholt hast, sind die Kühler meist eh völlig oversized und stecken das easy weg.


----------



## Blackout27 (14. Juli 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja, hab mehrer gehabt. Der Sweetspot der Karte ist einfach PL auf Maximum und max. OC was meist so um die 2,05- 2,1Ghz ist. Die Karte steigt kaum im Verbrauch dadurch und die Mehrleistung steht absolut im Verhältnis. Der Speicher macht meist etwas weniger als auf einer 70er wegen der minderwertigen Platinen, da kann man so mit 700-1000 kalkulieren, meist die Mitte.
> 
> Wenn du jetzt kein absolutes Brot und Buttermodel geholt hast, sind die Kühler meist eh völlig oversized und stecken das easy weg.



Ob es ein Buttermodel ist weiß ich noch nicht, besitzt aber nur 1 Lüfter  

Hast du die Karte auch mal untervoltet? Karte sollte morgen kommen, da kann ich dann auch selbst mal etwas testen


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2021)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Ob es ein Buttermodel ist weiß ich noch nicht, besitzt aber nur 1 Lüfter
> 
> Hast du die Karte auch mal untervoltet? Karte sollte morgen kommen, da kann ich dann auch selbst mal etwas testen


Nein das lohnt schlicht nicht bei den dicken Kühlern.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. August 2021)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Ampere Spezialisten 

Heute kam meine EVGA RTX3060 und allgemein eine gute Karte. Stock ist sie allerdings etwas laut daher habe ich sie etwas Untervoltet und die Lüfterkurve angepasst. Seitdem ist stille  

Allerdings ist mir etwas aufgefallen und ich weiß nicht genau warum die Karte das macht.
Folgendes:

Ich habe die Karte bei 0,850V mit 1875Mhz laufen. Sofern die Karte voll ausgelastet wird (kein FPS Limit) taktet sie auch genau mit dem Werten.
Sobald Sie aber begrenzt wird, durch G+Sync FPS Werte oder wenn ich einfach das Game per Einstellung auf 60/120Fps limitiere und diese dann erreicht werden, steigt die Spannung auf 1,081V was zu höheren Temperaturen / Lüfterspeed führt. Sobald die Fps um 1 sinkt, springt Sie wieder auf 0,850V und alles ist super.

Meine RTX3090 hatte das Problem nicht oder ich hatte es nicht mitbekommen.

Hat jemand eine Idee warum die karte trotz UV auf ihre maximal Spannung ansteigt sobald sie nicht voll ausgelastet wird?

Edit :

Problem gelöst


----------



## HisN (11. August 2021)

Und was wars?
Ich finde lustige Probleme, die mit "Problem gelöst" abgeschlossen werden, immer sehr informativ für das Forum^^


----------



## HisN (11. August 2021)

Edit:  Eintrag von dem Typ auf den sich mein Gemoser bezieht wurde entfernt.  

Hilft nur den Leuten nicht, die zu beschränkt sind sie zu verstehen, und das sind in der Regel nicht die von Dir gemeinten TEs.
Denen darfst Du ruhig die Lösung Mundgerecht vorkauen, damit Du auch mal auf Beiträge kommst, die keine Flames sind.
DAS wäre mal ein Fortschritt in den Foren.

Das tolle an solchen Leuten wie Dir ist ja, das sie sich nicht zu blöd sind sowas rauszuhauen, obwohl 3/4 ihrer 4 Beiträge Flames sind. Wie peinlich ist das denn?
Dich interessiert es NULL hier Leuten zu helfen, Du bist hier nur um Stress zu verbreiten.
Wahrscheinlich 10. Account, weil 9 andere schon gebannt wurden, und Du es einfach nicht raffst^^

4 Beiträge in 45 Minuten seit der Konto-Erstellung und drei davon für die Tonne. Du bist echt der Hecht im Karpfenteich. Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. August 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Und was wars?
> Ich finde lustige Probleme, die mit "Problem gelöst" abgeschlossen werden, immer sehr informativ für das Forum^^



War unterwegs und wollt es nur schnell beenden bevor sich jemand noch die Mühe macht und mir helfen will 

Es lag am Msi Afterburner bei der Spannungskurve. Die Werte wo man die MHz eintragen stimmten zwar, aber die andere Kurve (für was auch immer diese ist) war bei 1,07-1,08 extrem hoch eingestellt. Dadurch ist die Karte immer bei 1,081V gelandet. 

Habe die Werte zurück gesetzt und nochmal von vorne alles eingetragen. Jetzt geht es und die Karte läuft auf max. 0,85V bei 1875Mhz. 

Bringt Ram OC eigentlich was? Habs noch nicht groß getestet und finde dazu aber wenig im Netz ob es sich überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Bringt Ram OC eigentlich was? Habs noch nicht groß getestet und finde dazu aber wenig im Netz ob es sich überhaupt lohnt.


Die 60er skalieren nur marginal mit dem Vram, die meist eher einfachen Platinen (wie auf deiner EVGA anzutreffen) erlauben meist einen Offset von etwa 600-800Mhz.


----------



## GamingX (11. August 2021)

die preise fallen, wer noch eine 3060Ti sucht, ist hier richtig, auch wenn immer noch überteuert, aber günstiger als in der vergangenheit










						8GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 3060 Ti (1-Click-OC) LHR Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16) - RTX 3060 Ti | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce RTX für Gaming von KFA2 | 8GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 3060 Ti (1-Click-OC) LHR Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16) :: Lagernd :: über 110 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## Blackout27 (11. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 60er skalieren nur marginal mit dem Vram, die meist eher einfachen Platinen (wie auf deiner EVGA anzutreffen) erlauben meist einen Offset von etwa 600-800Mhz.



Habe der Karte mal +500Mhz spendiert fürs gute Bauchgefühl ^^ 
Sind vielleicht 1-3 Fps mehr, wenn überhaupt. 

Was ich bemerkenswert finde, GPUZ sagt bei dem Verbrauch maximal 160 Watt nach dem optimieren. Meist kullert die Karte bei um die 140 Watt. Ich weiß aber nicht wie genau die Werte von GPUZ sind.


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

Die Werte von GPUZ sind akurat. Eine 60er kannst du eigentlich einfach bis aufsmaximum übertakten mit den größeren Kühlern, das führt weder zu nem sonderlich größeren Verbrauch noch zu höhere Lautstärke.Deine EVGA ist da natürlich etwas limitierter.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Werte von GPUZ sind akurat. Eine 60er kannst du eigentlich einfach bis aufsmaximum übertakten mit den größeren Kühlern, das führt weder zu nem sonderlich größeren Verbrauch noch zu höhere Lautstärke.Deine EVGA ist da natürlich etwas limitierter.



Ja 20cm kurz. Mit dem Settings läuft sie aber wirklich gut und sehr sparsam. Maximal 68 Grad (79 Grad Hot Spot) bei ruhiger Lüfterdrehzahl. 
Ich habe immer mit Spulenfiepen zu kämpfen, nicht so laut aber da mein PC genau neben mir steht immer leicht hörbar ohne Sound. Mit dem UV ist das Problem komplett weg


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2021)

Die 60er sind wirklich runde Karten,ohne Ecken und Kanten und damit etwas langweilig, aber gut zu übertakten,sparsam,leise und flott mit satten 12GB.


----------



## Blackout27 (11. August 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 60er sind wirklich runde Karten,ohne Ecken und Kanten und damit etwas langweilig, aber gut zu übertakten,sparsam,leise und flott mit satten 12GB.



Nachtrag von GPUZ, sind maximal 130 Watt bei 1875Mhz/8000Mhz  

Im Grunde so fix wie meinen GTX1080TI Founders Edition. In älteren spielen läuft die 3060 ein paar Fps schlechter, in neueren Games ein paar höher. Verbrauch knapp 90 Watt weniger. 

Aber ja meine 3090 hat mehr Spaß gemacht ^^


----------



## deady1000 (3. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (3. September 2021)

BROADCAST habe ich jetzt nicht installiert, aber habe aufgrund deines Beitrages gesehen, dass es ein neuen Treiber gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (3. September 2021)

Nvidia Broadcast ist echt super. Ich habe ein sehr beschissenes Mikrofon und die Software holt da echt ungeahnte Qualitäten und Geräuschunterdrückung heraus. Auch in Videokonferenzen, oder für OBS-Recording inkl Webcam, ist der virtuelle Greenscreen genial. Kann Nvidia Broadcast nur empfehlen, wenn man Mikrofon und/oder Webcam pimpen möchte.  Außerdem kann an auch die Tonausgabe entstören, was ebenfalls in Web-Konferenzen hilfreich ist, wenn die anderen es mit ihren Mikrofonen und Nebengeräuschen nicht auf die Kette bekommen oder wenn man sich Vorträge/Vorlesungen mit störenden Hintergrundgeräuschen anhört. Ein Klick und man hört nur noch die klare Stimme.

Nvidia hat da echt gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## GamingX (4. September 2021)

schnell kaufen, bevor ausverkauft









						8GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 3060 Ti EX (1-Click-OC) LHR Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16) - RTX 3060 Ti | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce RTX für Gaming von KFA2 | 8GB KFA2 GeForce RTX 3060 Ti EX (1-Click-OC) LHR Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16) :: Lagernd :: über 340 verkauft :: 24 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## deady1000 (4. September 2021)

689€ für 8GB.


----------



## GamingX (4. September 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> 689€ für 8GB.


besser als 1300 euro für eine 3080 mit nur lächerlichen 10 GB,


----------



## pietcux (6. September 2021)

In beiden Fällen ist die RAM Menge doch gar nicht wichtig. Das Runde muss ins Eckige...es zählt nur ob man am Bildschirm mit der Gaming Leisung zufrieden ist. Meine RTX 2060 Super hat auch 8GB. Nvidias Treiber sorgt schon für eine gute Performance mit dem was da ist.


----------



## deady1000 (6. September 2021)

Das stimmt. Man weiß ja vorher was man braucht und was nicht. Ich würde jedoch im „zu Ende gehenden“ Jahr 2021 keine 8GB-Karte mehr für knapp 700€ kaufen.


----------



## TausendWatt (6. September 2021)

Hat jemand ne Asus Tuf 3080 mit dem original Kühler hier? Welche memory junction temp habt ihr im Silent Bios? Bei mir sinds 93 Grad in days gone, bf v.
Will nur abschätzen ob ich da im Toleranzbereich einer TUF bin,  da in diversen Tests von der guten Kühlleistung des VRams die Rede ist…


----------



## deady1000 (7. September 2021)

TausendWatt schrieb:


> da in diversen Tests von der guten Kühlleistung des VRams die Rede ist…


Haste da mal ne Quelle?


TausendWatt schrieb:


> Welche memory junction temp habt ihr im Silent Bios?


Hat das BIOS einen relevanten Einfluss auf die VRAM-Temperatur?


TausendWatt schrieb:


> Welche memory junction temp habt ihr im Silent Bios? Bei mir sinds 93 Grad in days gone, bf v.


93°C sind besser als 95°C und besser als 105° und besser als 110°C.  


deady1000 schrieb:


> Meine FE erreichte aufm Speicher durchschnittlich auch so 80°C [in Spielen] und im Maximum hab ich vielleicht mal 92-94°C gesehen. Jetzt mit dem EKWB-Block sind es maximal 60-64°C [in Spielen].


Gilt heute immer noch. Ich finde die 93°C nicht besonders "gut", wenn meine FE, die auch rückseitig mit Speicher bestückt ist, gleich kühl und eher kühler war. Ist aber auch eigentlich egal. 93°C sind voll im Rahmen. Gibt Leute, die in jedem Spiel mit >105°C rumrennen.  Du kannst ja die Pads wechseln, aber ich denke mal deshalb fragst du auch überhaupt hier im Thread oder? Um zu gucken, wie heiß die anderen werden. Ich würde mir da jetzt nicht all zu viel versprechen. Ist auch die Frage, ob sich das lohnt, da gute Pads auch was kosten und am Ende bringt es dir vielleicht 5°. Ich würde es so lassen, die Quelle von Sensor-Quelle von HWiNFO in den Afterburner importieren und dort den akustischen Alarm auf 100°C setzen. Wenn der reinkickt, mal ne kurze Spielpause machen.  Alternativ einfach den Wasserblock besorgen, denn dann kämst du auf maximal ca 60°C runter.

Mit 93°C bist du aber im entspannten Mittelfeld.





__





						EK Water Blocks EK-Quantum Vector TUF RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Acryl
					

Full-Block-Wasserkühler von EK Water Blocks, für ASUS TUF RTX 3080 und 3090-Grafikkarten, transparenter Acrylglas-Deckel, Kühlkörper aus vernickeltem Kupfer, integrierte und adressierbare RGB-LED-Beleuchtung




					www.caseking.de
				







__





						EKWB EK-Quantum Vector TUF RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Acryl, Wasserkühlung nickel
					

Der EK-Quantum Vector TUF RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB ist ein Vector-GPU-Wasserblock der zweiten Generation aus der EK Quantum Line, der für ASUS TUF RTX 3...




					www.alternate.de
				











						EK-Quantum Vector TUF RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi
					

This is the 2nd generation Vector GPU water block from the EK® Quantum Line, designed for graphics cards based on the latest NVIDIA® Ampere™ architecture. For a precise compatibility match of this water block, we recommend you refer to the EK Cooling Configurator.




					www.ekwb.com


----------



## TausendWatt (7. September 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hat das BIOS einen relevanten Einfluss auf die VRAM-Temperatur?
> 
> 93°C sind besser als 95°C und besser als 105° und besser als 110°C.
> 
> Mit 93°C bist du aber im entspannten Mittelfeld.




Das Silent Bios hat ein andere Target Temp und die Lüfter drehen langsamer, somit wird wohl der Vram Bauart (Kühlfinnen) bedingt auch deutlich Wärmer. Hab nur immer wieder in diversen Foren gelesen dass die VRam Finnen ne super Leistung bringen sollen. Wollte mich eigentlich nur vergewissern, dass sie so läuft wie von Asus gedacht. 93 Grad sind im Vergleich mit anderen Lösungen bzw. Berichten natürlich ein relativ guter Wert.


----------



## IICARUS (7. September 2021)

Bei meiner 2080 Super lag der Unterschied nur darin das mit Silent die Lüfter erst mit 55°C anliefen und mit dem Performers Mode, die Lüfter nicht ausgingen und ständig mitliefen. An der Leistung der Grafikkarte hat es nichts geändert.


----------



## TausendWatt (7. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei meiner 2080 Super lag der Unterschied nur darin das mit Silent die Lüfter erst mit 55°C anliefen und mit dem Performers Mode, die Lüfter nicht ausgingen und ständig mitliefen. An der Leistung der Grafikkarte hat es nichts geändert.


Hier macht es nen kleinen Unterschied. 50 Mhz in etwa und die temps sind besser im Performance Modus, dafür drehen die Lüfter etwas schneller, etwa 200-300RPM. Werde wohl im Perf. Modus bleiben. Die Lautstärke ist noch ok, mit UV sollte da noch einiges gehen:


@Performance Modus nach ca. 2h zocken. Memory und Chip sind deutlich Kühler…



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (7. September 2021)

Könnte auch an den besseren Temperaturen liegen, denn die Grafikkarten skalieren auch mit zunehmender Temperatur immer um 15 MHz weiter runter. Meine Grafikkarte taktet deshalb auch nicht ganz so weit runter, da sie Wassergekühlt nicht über 43-46°C kommt.


----------



## TausendWatt (7. September 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Könnte auch an den besseren Temperaturen liegen, denn die Grafikkarten skalieren auch mit zunehmender Temperatur immer um 15 MHz weiter runter. Meine Grafikkarte taktet deshalb auch nicht ganz so weit runter, da sie Wassergekühlt nicht über 43-46°C kommt.


Stimmt, Takt hängt von der Temp ab. Nun ich denke mal sie läuft wie sie soll. Jetzt bekommt sie noch bissel UV.


----------



## pietcux (8. September 2021)

So hab mal HWINFO laufen lassen RTX3080 TUF OC Performance BIOS Watch Dogs Legion WQHD RT max DLSS max 
GPU power max 325 Watt 
GPU Rails max 240 Watt
max Temp 61,2 Grad
max GPU Junction 86 Grad
max GPU Hot Spot 72,5
der PC war die ganze Zeit sehr leise


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2021)

WatchDogs ist keine gute Anwendung für Temperaturmessungen.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. September 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> WatchDogs ist keine gute Anwendung für Temperaturmessungen.


Zwar nicht Perfekt da es aber Last auf CPU wie GPU verursacht ist es mal ein guter anhaltspunkt.


----------



## pietcux (9. September 2021)

Ich nehme gerne WDL weil ich da nicht viel machen muss. Ich lass einfach ein Auto fahren und gut. So ist das Spiel wenigstens als Gaming Last Simulator gut. Den Vorspann fand ich gut, danach geht mir das Gameplay ziemlich gegen den Strich.


----------



## deady1000 (9. September 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> WatchDogs ist keine gute Anwendung für Temperaturmessungen.


Naja Benchmarks sind auch keine guten Spiele.


----------



## James_Ford (15. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUzcmtMQ2rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Amd komplett deklassiert. Dachte die sind gleich.


----------



## Nathenhale (15. September 2021)

James_Ford schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ne 6900xt(ca 6 % schneller als ne 6800xt)kann man vielleicht mit einer 3080ti vergleichen. uvp 1000€ 6900xt 3080ti 1200€.
Aber eine Karte die uvp technisch bei 650€ angesetzt ist mit einer Karte die 1200uvp hat ist nen bissle so als würde ich sagen meine 3090 Deklassiert eine 3070 . Ach ne kostet ja auch nur das 3 Fache.


----------



## Gurdi (15. September 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ne 6900xt(ca 6 % schneller als ne 6800xt)kann man vielleicht mit einer 3080ti vergleichen. uvp 1000€ 6900xt 3080ti 1200€.
> Aber eine Karte die uvp technisch bei 650€ angesetzt ist mit einer Karte die 1200uvp hat ist nen bissle so als würde ich sagen meine 3090 Deklassiert eine 3070 . Ach ne kostet ja auch nur das 3 Fache.


Meine 6800XT frisiert beide


----------



## Micha0208 (19. September 2021)

@Gurdi : Du hast die 6800XT aber wahrscheinlich nur über Kontakte bekommen, oder?

PS: Ich frage nur weil ich nicht viel mehr wie UVP ausgeben möchte und bei den AMD Drop`s scheinbar keine Chance habe...


----------



## Gurdi (19. September 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> @Gurdi : Du hast die 6800XT aber wahrscheinlich nur über Kontakte bekommen, oder?
> 
> PS: Ich frage nur weil ich nicht viel mehr wie UVP ausgeben möchte und bei den AMD Drop`s scheinbar keine Chance habe...


Einfach Glück gehabt, am Relasetag bei Alternate angerufen, stumpf ein Modell angesagt und bekommen.


----------



## IguanaGaming (20. September 2021)

James_Ford schrieb:


> Amd komplett deklassiert. Dachte die sind gleich.


11% Unterschied in 1440P und 20% in 4K nennst du bei 1200€  gegen über 650€ UVP "deklassiert" ? mkay, wenn du meinst. Dank Mining und Chipmangelkrise liegen die beiden aber auch nur 1300€ zu 1550€ auseinander. Würde mich trotz alledem für die 4GB Vram größere 6800XT entscheiden.

*edit*
übrigens bei Computerbase liegt die 6800XT im Perzentil Bereich des Grafikkarten Index Benchmark Parcours, keine 10% hinter der 3080Ti und in WQHD sogar keine 5% - komplett deklassiert .... man schaue sich übrigens auch mal die 3090 an.   https://www.computerbase.de/thema/g...amm-performancerating-perzentil-fps-2560-1440


----------



## Eyren (20. September 2021)

Bringt nix da Ergebnisse zu posten oder zu erklären.

Diese Leute haben sich für eine Marke entschieden und leben in ihrer eigenen kleinen Welt. Die Mitbewerber sind somit unfähig und da gibt es keinen diskussionsbedarf.


----------



## TausendWatt (20. September 2021)

Nun ist der Glaubenskrieg  im Labberthread ausgebrochen. Gibts noch ne Ecke wo man sich vernünftig unterhalten kann?


----------



## IguanaGaming (20. September 2021)

Das hat nix mit Glaubenskrieg zu tun, als wie mit Richtigstellung der Fakten. Wenn ich im AMD Sammelthread behaupten würde die 6900XT zerstört und deklassiert in jedem Game die 3090/3080Ti, würdest du dies wohl auch als bullshit Aussage richtigstellen. Oder wollt ihr hier nur das hören was ihr hören wollt.

Wobei vor mir ihn ja @Nathenhale mit einer 3090 auch schon berichtigt hatte. Hat nicht wirklich was mit Glaubenskrieg zu tun. Oder gehsde mit der Aussage von James Ford konform ? dann bist du derjenige der hier den "Glaubenskrieg" forciert.

*edit*
Oder darf ich mich hier als "AMD" User nicht im "Nvidia" Thread beteiligen ? Seine Aussage und das HUB Benchmark Video geht doch um Ampere oder nicht ? Im Thread Titel steht zumindest was von Ampere.

Wir können gern als Fakt und Diskussionsgrundlage hernehmen, das eine 2080Ti die Gen. zuvor, eine 5700XT (wäre dann aber Offtopic da Turing) mit fast 40% Unterschied unter 1440P "deklassiert" hat. Wobei wenn man da au den Aufpreis von über 100% hernimmt ....

Aber nicht bei der jetzigen Generation und vor allem nicht bei nur 10% Unterschied und bei nem fast doppelten UVP Preis.


----------



## TausendWatt (20. September 2021)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Glaubenskrieg zu tun, als wie mit Richtigstellung der Fakten. Wenn ich im AMD Sammelthread behaupten würde die 6900XT zerstört und deklassiert in jedem Game die 3090/3080Ti, würdest du dies wohl auch als bullshit Aussage richtigstellen. Oder wollt ihr hier nur das hören was ihr hören wollt.
> 
> Wobei vor mir ihn ja @Nathenhale mit einer 3090 auch schon berichtigt hatte. Hat nicht wirklich was mit Glaubenskrieg zu tun. Oder gehsde mit der Aussage von James Ford konform ? dann bist du derjenige der hier den "Glaubenskrieg" forciert.
> 
> ...


Jetzt holst du erst mal tief Luft und lässt für 1-2 Min alles sacken.

1. Was heisst hier ihr? Nicht alle über einen Kam scheren, nur weil 1 verwirrter meint seine unreflektierte Meinung heraus zu brüllen!
2. Nein, ich renne nicht in jedem Thread i-welchen Glaubenskrieger hinterher und stelle alles richtig!
3. Hat keiner für AMD Nutzer Zutritts Verbote ausgesprochen!
4. Und Nö, ich diskutiere nicht mit dir über iwlche Ergebnisse und werde hier nun keine Längenvergleiche anstellen. 99% der User  ist bekannt dass die Karten auf Augenhöhe agieren, mit Schwächen und Stärken auf jeder Seite, mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen. 
Darüber hinaus hat sowas im Grunde nicht direkt was im Nvidia/AMD Labberthread zu suchen, außer man man möchte einen speziellen Bezug zu NVidia/AMD Karten besprechen, für alles andere gibt es die Benchmark Threads.

Den Fanbois bzw.  den  Foren(quäl)geistern hinterher zu rennen und wo es nur geht drauf zu dreschen, ist Teil des Problems. Wenn ihr euch immer von sowas triggern lässt, würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen, ob ich ne falsche Beziehung zwischen meinem Selbstwert und meiner Hardware habe.
Darüber hinaus gibt es auf der roten Seite genau die gleichen Akteure. Ich verstehe nicht warum man überhaupt versucht jemanden immer die Hardware madig zu machen, soll doch jeder damit Spaß haben, was ihr/ihm besser gefällt.


IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Oder gehsde mit der Aussage von James Ford konform ? dann bist du derjenige der hier den "Glaubenskrieg" forciert.


Ohje, das bleibt jetzt mal unkommentiert


----------



## IguanaGaming (20. September 2021)

Weis nicht wo dein Problem ist über Dinge zu diskutieren die faktisch net stimmen. Beziehst du diese Einstellung auch bei allem anderen in deinem täglichen sozialen Gebrauch. Wenn ich sage die Sonne ist blau und die Erde ist flach, stellst du sowas auch nicht richtig. So wie alles andere was im Grunde Fakt ist. Gibt kein Menschengemachten Klimawandel obwohl die Wissenschaft seit mehr als 50 Jahren gegenteiliges sagt. Diskutierst bei all sowas dann auch nicht oder wie ? 

Vor allem lass ich mir von dir ganz sicher nicht sagen zu was ich mich äußern sollte oder nicht und nicht nur bei seiner Aussage oben zum Thema Ampere und der vermeintlichen Deklassierung einer 6800XT gegenüber der 3080Ti. Klar könnte man das einfach auch so stehen lassen und sich sagen was für ein Blödmann, aber genau das ist das Problem unserer Zeit. 

Dummen und ignoranten die Bühne zu überlassen und das hier grad ist nur im kleinen. Wir sind hier zum diskutieren und zum austauschen im Forum, solang dies auf einer vernünftigen Art und Weise geschieht, sehe ich da kein Problem drin mich dahingehend auch darüber zu äußern.

Wenn du magst können wir uns aber dahingehend ruhig weiter im Kreis drehen oder du akzeptierst einfach mal meine Meinung und die Antwort zur seiner Aussage und labberst net irgendeinen Müll von "Glaubenskrieg". 

Weil es gibt da draußen Leute die nicht so informiert sind und glauben dann den bullshit un sagen sich halt, jo stimmt wohl doch das AMD der letzte Rotz ist, wenn wegen 20% Leistungsunterschied in 4K  das schon bestätigt wird.



TausendWatt schrieb:


> Ohje, das bleibt jetzt mal unkommentiert


jo besser ist, glaub wir sind hier dann auch durch wir beide


----------



## TausendWatt (20. September 2021)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Weis nicht wo dein Problem ist über Dinge zu diskutieren die faktisch net stimmen. Beziehst du diese Einstellung auch bei allem anderen in deinem täglichen sozialen Gebrauch. Wenn ich sage die Sonne ist blau und die Erde ist flach, stellst du sowas auch nicht richtig. So wie alles andere was im Grunde Fakt ist. Gibt kein Menschengemachten Klimawandel obwohl die Wissenschaft seit mehr als 50 Jahren gegenteiliges sagt. Diskutierst bei all sowas dann auch nicht oder wie ?
> 
> Vor allem lass ich mir von dir ganz sicher nicht sagen zu was ich mich äußern sollte oder nicht und nicht nur bei seiner Aussage oben zum Thema Ampere und der vermeintlichen Deklassierung einer 6800XT gegenüber der 3080Ti. Klar könnte man das einfach auch so stehen lassen und sich sagen was für ein Blödmann, aber genau das ist das Problem unserer Zeit.


Äpfel und Birnen. Abstruse Herleitungen die du da konstruierst. Wie kommt man von Hardware und Forentrollen zu Gesellschaftsprobleme/Klimaprobleme?



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Wenn du magst können wir uns aber dahingehend ruhig weiter im Kreis drehen oder du akzeptierst einfach mal meine Meinung und die Antwort zur seiner Aussage und labberst net irgendeinen Müll von "Glaubenskrieg".


Witzig, Wasser predigen, Wein trinken und so. Meine ist für dich nicht akzeptabel oder diskutabel, deine hingegen Gesetz? Das ist übrigens wenn man schon auf Gesellschaftskritik überleitet, dass größere Übel...



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Wir sind hier zum diskutieren und zum austauschen im Forum, solang dies auf einer vernünftigen Art und Weise geschieht, sehe ich da kein Problem drin mich dahingehend auch darüber zu äußern.
> 
> jo besser ist, glaub wir sind hier dann auch durch wir beide


Ja dann beginne doch mal sachlich und vernünftig darüber zu diskutieren. Von oben herab ein ihr, wir und du impliziert mit i-welchen Unterstellungen ist alles andere als sachlich und vernünftig. Deshalb sind wir nun tatsächlich auch durch. Du musst weiter für Recht und Ordnung im Forum sorgen.

Edit:
Interessant, dass du dich gleich so getriggered bzw. angesprochen fühlst, wenn das Stichwort  "Glaubenskrieg" nur ausgesprochen wird. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass ich mich evtl. auf James und die daraus resultierende Diskussion bezog ? Also das große und ganze...


----------



## Nathenhale (20. September 2021)

Also von meinem Stattpunkt aus:
Falls es im moment wirklich so ist das man eine 6800xt nur bekommt für Preise von rund 1300€ und eine 3080ti wirklich bei 1500€ anfängt. Dann gibt es für mich eigentlich keine Frage zur welcher GPU ich greifen würde. (3080Ti)
Aber rein auf die UVP geschaut spielt die 3080ti ja in einer ganz anderen Liga als ne 6800xt .


----------



## IguanaGaming (20. September 2021)

@Nathenhale wenn man Wert auf bessere RT Leistung legt, dann sind die 250€ Aufpreis im Moment wohl nicht verkehrt. Ansonsten liegen beide Karten im Grunde fast gleich auf und muss sich dann je nachdem auf was man eher Wert legt, bessere RT Leistung oder 4GB mehr Vram, entsprechend entscheiden. Bei nem UVP Preis von 650€ stellt sich dann aber glaub nicht wirklich mehr die Frage.

Wobei derjenige der das Geld hat, wird sich über die 550€ Aufpreis dann auch net wirklich verrückt machen. Mir wäre es den Aufpreis nicht wirklich Wert, selbst wenn eine 3080Ti nur 200€ mehr Kosten würde. Und mit AMD FSR gibt es mittlerweile auch eine ebenbürtige DLSS Technik und geht dann wohl auch nur noch darum von welchem Spiel es unterstützt wird, was die Entscheidungsfindung des jeweiligen Herstellers angeht.


----------



## pietcux (20. September 2021)

Ihr streitet doch eh über die Vergangenheit. Kann man nicht mehr ändern. 2022 kommen die neuen Karten. Und wer dann objektiv für sich das Beste kauft, findet sich dann im jeweiligen Labertread gut aufgehoben. Dieser Thread ist eigentlich schon fast so tot wie der Turing Labertread. 
Also ruhig bleiben, Alles ist gut und wird bald noch besser....


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2021)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Und mit AMD FSR gibt es mittlerweile auch eine ebenbürtige DLSS Technik und geht dann wohl auch nur noch darum von welchem Spiel es unterstützt wird, was die Entscheidungsfindung des jeweiligen Herstellers angeht.


Bitte was? FSR ist neuerdings ebenbürtig zu DLSS? Kann man natürlich so sehen, ist dann aber Quatsch.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. September 2021)

Die 6800XT hätte ein richtiger Preis-/ Leistungskracher sein können, aber nicht in der aktuellen Situation.
Die 3080Ti hat einen schweren Stand zwischen der 3080 und 3090. Die geringe Mehrleistung gegenüber der 3080 gepaart mit nur 2GB mehr VRAM, sind ein Problem, da sie preismäßig näher an der 3090 ist. So, wie sie preislich einsortiert ist, soll sie vermutlich 3090s verkaufen.


----------



## IguanaGaming (20. September 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bitte was? FSR ist neuerdings ebenbürtig zu DLSS? Kann man natürlich so sehen, ist dann aber Quatsch.


Wäre nett wenn du dies noch etwas besser begründen und erläutern könntest ? Also die Videos die ich gesehen habe waren für mich überzeugend, gerade im Hinblick auf Riftbreaker oder auch Anno1800. Mal schauen was sie bei Farcry 6 rausholen werden und finde das Leistungsplus, gerade auf schwächeren Karten wunderbar. HUB hat auch mittlerweile ein Video zum Input Lag Vergleich rausgebracht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ajK3netvv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zDJxBykV1C0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TausendWatt (20. September 2021)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die 3080Ti hat einen schweren Stand zwischen der 3080 und 3090. Die geringe Mehrleistung gegenüber der 3080 gepaart mit nur 2GB mehr VRAM, sind ein Problem, da sie preismäßig näher an der 3090 ist. So, wie sie preislich einsortiert ist, soll sie vermutlich 3090s verkaufen.


Ich denke, der Zweck ist es den Ausschuss zu vergolden und im Hinblick auf die geringere VRAM Ausstattung die üppige Marge aufrecht zu erhalten. 12 Chips weniger bei Preisen in nahezu gleicher Schlagweite...


----------



## IICARUS (20. September 2021)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn du dies noch etwas besser begründen und erläutern könntest ? Also die Videos die ich gesehen habe waren für mich überzeugend, gerade im Hinblick auf Riftbreaker oder auch Anno1800. Mal schauen was sie bei Farcry 6 rausholen werden und finde das Leistungsplus, gerade auf schwächeren Karten wunderbar. HUB hat auch mittlerweile ein Video zum Input Lag Vergleich rausgebracht.


Dann helft doch mal den zwei User, die hier nach Hilfe suchen. 


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/fidelityfx-probleme-in-cyberpunk-2077.608895/
		


Ganz davon abgesehen ist es unpassend hier pro und kontra einzustellen, da hier niemand danach gefragt hat!
Denn wer sich für Nvidia entscheidet, wird seine Gründe dazu haben. Nicht immer fällt solch eine Entscheidung bezüglich der 5% mehr Leistung ab.

Ganz davon abgesehen wird DLSS auch noch weiter entwickelt.
Nvidia DLAA: DLSS wird in Elder Scrolls Online zur reinen Kantenglättungs-Technik


----------



## Nathenhale (20. September 2021)

So sehr ich AMD auch mag , zu DLSS haben sie im moment noch keine Wirkliche Gegner.
FSRR ist cool besonders weil es eigentlich auf allen Karten läuft. Aber Qualität Technisch liegt es dann doch noch etwas hinter DLSS. Und ich meine es gibt im moment sogar noch mehr spiele mit DLSS als mit FSRR.


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2021)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn du dies noch etwas besser begründen und erläutern könntest ? Also die Videos die ich gesehen habe waren für mich überzeugend, gerade im Hinblick auf Riftbreaker oder auch Anno1800. Mal schauen was sie bei Farcry 6 rausholen werden und finde das Leistungsplus, gerade auf schwächeren Karten wunderbar. HUB hat auch mittlerweile ein Video zum Input Lag Vergleich rausgebracht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das Ergebnis bei Avengers sieht dann für dich gleich aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich ist das noch ein sehr großer Unterschied.


----------



## IguanaGaming (20. September 2021)

Ok bei der Brücke und den Stahlträgern gebe ich das zu, aber der Rest sieht für mich wunderbar und gleichwertig aus, wie auch die Ergebnisse unter Anno1800 oder auch dem neuen Riftbreaker, vom Rest der Games die FSR unterstützen gar nicht erst zu reden. Aber auch vor allem das Leistungsplus der Games die RT und FSR unterstützen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPIvk8-Vle8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wkUE69W9tt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TausendWatt (20. September 2021)

Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass es auch positve Beispiele gibt, in denen FSR gleichwertig aussieht und dlss in nur ganz minimalen Details vorne liegt. Wir werden sehen, wie FSR in ein paar Monaten/Jahren ggü. DLSS sich schlägt. Es wäre zu wünschen, dass ein offener Standard für alle zugänglich ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ML1jyUrhfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. September 2021)

Bildvergleiche bei denen es auf Details ankommt, anhand von YT Videos zu erstellen und bewerten, ist reichlich suboptimal.
Unterm Strich bleibt festzuhalten, dass DLSS potenziell sogar besser aussehen kann als nativ, was bei FSR aktuell unmöglich ist.


----------



## IguanaGaming (20. September 2021)

Mag vielleicht sein das DLSS in einigen Szenen und Games besser abschneidet als FSR. Schade das @TausendWatt nicht auch noch den Screenshot vom nativen Ausschnitt der Boxen gepostet hat, denn da sehen diese genauso aus wie mit FSR, auch wenn sie mit DLSS klar besser aussehen.

Aber mal ehrlich achtet man wirklich beim zocken auf solche Details wie bei den Stahlträgern oder dem Screenshot mit den oben geposteten Boxen ? und das Leistungsplus nimmt man trotz alledem gern mit, vor allem dann wenn es mit FSR nicht schlechter aussieht wie nativ.


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2021)

FSR ist halt unterhalb von UHD nicht benutzbar während DLSS selbst in FHD noch gut aussieht.
Das ist besonders ironisch weil FSR sich als "Brot und Butter"-Upscaler versteht, aber genau das nicht liefern kann.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. September 2021)

IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich achtet man wirklich beim zocken auf solche Details wie bei den Stahlträgern oder dem Screenshot mit den oben geposteten Boxen ? und das Leistungsplus nimmt man trotz alledem gern mit, vor allem dann wenn es mit FSR nicht schlechter aussieht wie nativ.


Das muss man letztlich für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## TausendWatt (20. September 2021)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, mir sind solche Details wichtig. Auch wenn Gameplay und Story an erster Stelle stehen, bin ich Grafikfetischist. OB nun FSR oder DLSS ist nur die Frage, welches mich besser anspricht. In dem Fall Grün.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2021)

TausendWatt schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, mir sind solche Details wichtig. Auch wenn Gameplay und Story an erster Stelle stehen, bin ich Grafikfetischist. OB nun FSR oder DLSS ist nur die Frage, welches mich besser anspricht. In dem Fall Grün.


Als Grafikfetischist müsste die Antwort lauten, keines von beiden.


blautemple schrieb:


> FSR ist halt unterhalb von UHD nicht benutzbar während DLSS selbst in FHD noch gut aussieht.
> Das ist besonders ironisch weil FSR sich als "Brot und Butter"-Upscaler versteht, aber genau das nicht liefern kann.


Naja, gut würde ich dass jetzt auch nicht mehr nennen. Das Ergebnis bei beiden hängt mehr vom verwendeten Panel und der Ppi ab, als von der verwendenten Technik selbst.
Auf meinem Convertibel liefert beides brauchbare Ergebnisse, auf meinem 32 Zöller sieht beide bescheiden aus.


----------



## TausendWatt (20. September 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Als Grafikfetischist müsste die Antwort lauten, keines von beiden.


touche 

Ich denke es ist klar was ich meine. Wenn Upscaler, dann den der es schöner macht.


----------



## Gurdi (20. September 2021)

TausendWatt schrieb:


> touche
> 
> Ich denke es ist klar was ich meine. Wenn Upscaler, dann den der es schöner macht.


Klar DLSS ist überlegen, eine große Zukunft sehe ich aber aufgrund der mannigfaltigen, alternativen Ansätze ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## deady1000 (20. September 2021)

Was geht hier ab Leute.
Das ist ein Nvidia Laberthread.

Friendly Reminder:
Den AMD vs NV Fight machen wir in der News-Sektion.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (29. September 2021)

Hey Guys. Ich bin jetzt ebenso im erlauchten Club der 3080 Besitzer eingetreten. Da ich meine 5700xt nitro für das doppelte des Kaufpreises wieder verkauft habe, waren es tatsächlich nur 400 Euro Aufpreis zur 3080. Das wäre unter "normalen" Bedingungen auch nicht besser drin gewesen.

Kann jemand was zu Gaming z trio von MSI sagen?


----------



## IICARUS (29. September 2021)

Zu der Grafikkarte kann ich nichts zu sagen, auch weil meine Gigabyte 3080 Wasser gekühlt ist, aber soviel das ich mit Games und der Grafikkarte sehr zufrieden bin. Klar in Benchmark wäre ich mit einer 68/6900XT schneller gewesen, aber mein Monitor hat echtes G-Sync und war damals mit knapp 1000 Euro auch nicht billig und so habe ich auf mein G-Sync nicht verzichten wollen. DLSS und RT war nur zweitrangig, aber finde ich dennoch gut, es mit dabei zu haben.

In meinem Fall hatte ich ein Aufpreis von nur 190 Euro.

Denn im Grunde hatte ich nicht vor auf eine neue Grafikkarte umzusteigen, aber meine 2080S ging Anfang des Jahres defekt und ging so in die RMA. Habe dann meine 3080 inkl. Wasserkühler ab Werk für 1549 Euro (Mindfactory) bekommen. Danach habe ich eine Rückzahlung aus der RMA bekommen und meine Grafikkarte habe ich fast 3 Monate lang auch Minen lassen und so hat mich meine Grafikkarte am Ende ca. 190 Euro aus eigener Tasche gekostet.

In diesen Sinn hatte ich mit meinem Pech am Ende Glück, da ich wieder eine neue aktuelle Grafikkarte verbaut habe. Übrigens hätte mich ein Wasserkühler mindestens ca. 150 Euro gekostet und ich musste auch selbst nichts umbauen und so habe ich auch gar keine Probleme mit der Herstellergarantie. Aus diesem Grund war der Neupreis zwar etwas happig, aber dadurch das bereits ein Wasserkühler verbaut war, ging es noch in Ordnung.

Diese Grafikkarte gab es auf Mindfactory vor ein paar Wochen, als die Preise niedriger lagen, für 1349 Euro zu kaufen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (29. September 2021)

Die Gaming z Trio gabs bei Saturn für 1350. Kranker Preis für nen Stück Elektronik, aber was will man machen... soll ja alles wieder schlimmer werden.


----------



## deady1000 (29. September 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu Gaming z trio von MSI sagen?


Untervolten! Sparst ein Viertel des Energieverbrauchs und verlierst praktisch keine Leistung, bei deutlich niedrigerer Temperatur und Lautstärke. Speicher-Temperatur nach 30 Minuten Zocken mal mit HWiNFO auslesen und bei genügend Headroom (unter ~90°C) den Speicher übertakten.

Übertakten bringts bei Ampere aktuell einfach nicht. Die Karten sind schnell genug und fangen nur an noch mehr zu saufen, als sie ohnehin schon tun.


----------



## pietcux (29. September 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hey Guys. Ich bin jetzt ebenso im erlauchten Club der 3080 Besitzer eingetreten. Da ich meine 5700xt nitro für das doppelte des Kaufpreises wieder verkauft habe, waren es tatsächlich nur 400 Euro Aufpreis zur 3080. Das wäre unter "normalen" Bedingungen auch nicht besser drin gewesen.
> 
> Kann jemand was zu Gaming z trio von MSI sagen?


Willkommen im Ampere Club. Pass gut auf die Karte auf, die muss 5 Jahre halten.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (29. September 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Willkommen im Ampere Club. Pass gut auf die Karte auf, die muss 5 Jahre halten.


Echt bist du da so pessimistisch? Ich denke das wir das hochpreisige ähnlich wie bei Baumaterialien nicht wieder los werden. Aber deine Aussage impliziert ja, dass es keine Grakas mehr zu kaufen geben wird.


----------



## pietcux (29. September 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Echt bist du da so pessimistisch? Ich denke das wir das hochpreisige ähnlich wie bei Baumaterialien nicht wieder los werden. Aber deine Aussage impliziert ja, dass es keine Grakas mehr zu kaufen geben wird.


Soll nur heißen,  dass es wichtiger die Karte gut zu behandeln, weil man nicht mal eben so an der nächsten Ecke eine neue bekommt. Die generelle Verfügbarkeit wird wohl noch lange schlecht bleiben. Diesmal hab ich noch nur 6 Wochen mit 100 Euro Aufpreis gebraucht bin mal gespannt wie es beim nächsten Generationswechsel abgeht...


----------



## deady1000 (30. September 2021)

pietcux schrieb:


> Pass gut auf die Karte auf, die muss 5 Jahre halten.


Macht euch auf einiges gefasst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5N8bmZ8umM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pietcux (30. September 2021)

Ausserdem schön die Finger weg von New World...


----------



## pietcux (30. September 2021)

Na ich werde heute mal wieder ein paar Stunden The Division 2 zocken. Zu zweit. Ist für mich nach wie vor eines der besten Spiele überhaupt. Und Coop, it just works.


----------



## Nathenhale (1. Oktober 2021)

Hallo an alle, weiß jemand ob die Karten (3090 z.b) den Displayport alt Modus unterstützen?
Ich mochte meinen ZenScreen an den Displayport meiner 3090 hängen (Displayport auf USB C) Die 3090 müsste also Power und das Bildsignal übertragen . Danke


----------



## deady1000 (1. Oktober 2021)

Die RTX2080Ti konnte das über VirtualLink (USB-C) definitiv.


Spoiler






> Trotzdem ist der Virtual Link schon heute nutzbar. Theoretisch lässt er sich als reiner Bildausgang für Monitore nutzen, da er den Alternate Mode mit vier HBR3-Lanes beherrscht, sprich ein Displayport-1.4-Signal ausgeben kann. Via USB 3.1 lassen sich externe Medien in Form von USB-Sticks und Festplatten beziehungsweise SSDs anschließen. Wer keinen USB-Stecker mit Schnellladefunktion am PC hat, kann dank USB Power Delivery (max. 27 Watt) sein Smartphone im Nu aufladen.











						Geforce RTX 2080 (Ti) & RTX 2070: Virtual Link mit USB-C schon jetzt nutzen
					

Nvidias Turing-Grafikkarten in Form der Geforce RTX 2080 Ti, RTX 2080 und RTX 2070 sind die ersten Modelle, die mit dem Virtual Link ausgestattet sind. Der Anschluss nutzt eine USB-Typ-C-Buchse, kann aber noch viel mehr, als bloß ein USB-3.1-Signal zu übertragen. Zum einen lassen sich...




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				






Ob die RTX3090 das ohne VirtualLink (USB-C) kann, weiß ich leider nicht.

Sehr gute Frage auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Hallo an alle, weiß jemand ob die Karten (3090 z.b) den Displayport alt Modus unterstützen?
> Ich mochte meinen ZenScreen an den Displayport meiner 3090 hängen (Displayport auf USB C) Die 3090 müsste also Power und das Bildsignal übertragen . Danke


Das wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Nathenhale (1. Oktober 2021)

Dann macht das halt weiterhin mein USB c am Schluss  Gehäuse . Lustig das , das geht . Da muss ja dann das Bild von der GPU wieder zurück zum mb damit das , dass an den USB c Header weitergeben kann . Wäre Mal lustig mit l dat zusmessen welche latency da entsteht .


----------



## GamingX (1. Oktober 2021)

heute gab es eine Gigabyte 3070 Ti für 729 Euro bei einem bekannten seriösen Onlineshop, habe es um einen halbe Minute verpasst,

gut, ich hätte zwecks weiterverkauf eh gametechnisch nchts davon gehabt, nur finanziell.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (2. Oktober 2021)

Ich wollte mal an die 3080 Besitzer fragen ob meine ersten Gehversuche des undervoltings so ok sind. 
0,8V bei 1800MHz. Die Karte verbraucht dabei 250 bis 260 Watt bei max 62°C. Die Lüfter drehen dabei max bis 1200 RPM und sind damit nicht zu hören.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal an die 3080 Besitzer fragen ob meine ersten Gehversuche des undervoltings so ok sind.
> 0,8V bei 1800MHz. Die Karte verbraucht dabei 250 bis 260 Watt bei max 62°C. Die Lüfter drehen dabei max bis 1200 RPM und sind damit nicht zu hören.


Das ist in der Regel der Sweetspot der Karten.


----------



## deady1000 (2. Oktober 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal an die 3080 Besitzer fragen ob meine ersten Gehversuche des undervoltings so ok sind.
> 0,8V bei 1800MHz. Die Karte verbraucht dabei 250 bis 260 Watt bei max 62°C. Die Lüfter drehen dabei max bis 1200 RPM und sind damit nicht zu hören.


Das gilt auch ca für jede RTX3090. Genau richtig so.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2021)

Nutzt hier jemand NiceHash?


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Oktober 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nutzt hier jemand NiceHash?


Ja ich, und bin bis jetzt sehr Zufrieden damit , die gebühren sind O.K. Und es ist schnell und leicht eingerichtet.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Oktober 2021)

Habe ich mal zum Test 2 Tage laufen lassen, war soweit ganz ok.

Aber später habe ich direkt ETh geschürft. War dann in Verbindung mit Coinbase und dessen PayPal Auszahlung etwas einfacher und die Gebühren sind auch ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. Oktober 2021)

Gibts da eigentlich eine Anleitung wie man das einrichtet?


----------



## Anthropos (14. Oktober 2021)

Mal eine Anregung:
Könnte nicht ein Mining-Sammelthread eröffnet werden in denen solche Fragen und Diskussionen primär stattfinden?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ja ich, und bin bis jetzt sehr Zufrieden damit , die gebühren sind O.K. Und es ist schnell und leicht eingerichtet.


Schürfst du damit BC?


IICARUS schrieb:


> Aber später habe ich direkt ETh geschürft.


Kann ich NiceHash auch auf ETH umstellen?


Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Mal eine Anregung:
> Könnte nicht ein Mining-Sammelthread eröffnet werden in denen solche Fragen und Diskussionen primär stattfinden?


Fänd ich auch sinnvoll


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Oktober 2021)

NiceHash Mined ETh du wirst nur in Bitcoin bezahlt.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> NiceHash Mined ETh du wirst nur in Bitcoin bezahlt.


Danke, für interessiert mal die Werte einer 70Ti. Die 100Grad auf dem Speicher sind schon irgendwie lächerlich für so eine Karte, keine Ahnung was die da wieder für Schrottpads draufgemacht haben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (14. Oktober 2021)

Mining ist halt sehr Speicher Intensiv.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Mining ist halt sehr Speicher Intensiv.


Das ist mir ja durchaus bekannt, aber ich finde es nicht sonderlich angemessen. Das geht besser auf ner 8GB Karte.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Oktober 2021)

Meine 3080 bringt 102 MH/s mit OC Vram.
Ohne OC mit dem VRam sind es an die 85 MH/s.

GPU hatte ich mit UV auf 742mv runtergedreht, sodass ich dann ein Takt von 1500 MHz und 220 Watt anliegen hatte. Speicher ging mit meiner Wakü auf 72°C hoch. Aber Mining betreibe ich seit einigen Monate nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine 3080 bringt 102 MH/s mit OC Vram.
> Ohne OC mit dem VRam sind es an die 85 MH/s.
> 
> GPU hatte ich mit UV auf 742mv runtergedreht, sodass ich dann ein Takt von 1500 MHz und 220 Watt anliegen hatte. Speicher ging mit meiner Wakü auf 72°C hoch. Aber Mining betreibe ich seit einigen Monate nicht mehr.
> ...


Ja bin jetzt ne Weile im Hotel, da kann ich die Kiste auch mal minen lassen ein paar Tage.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Oktober 2021)

Bin kein Freund von 24/7 Betrieb und damals habe ich es auch nur gemacht, um die Kosten der Grafikkarte wieder rein zu bekommen. Damals hat es am Tag 0,0054 bis 0,0065 ETH bekommen. Heute sind es nur noch um die 0,0018 ETH. Um direkt ETH zu Minen muss 0,05 innerhalb 10 Tage oder 0,01 innerhalb 14 Tage zusammen kommen und für 0,05 ETH habe ich etwa 9-10 Tage gebraucht. Hat dann etwa 80-120 Euro, je nach Kurs gebracht.

Heute müsste ich für 0,05 ETH die doppelte Zeit dafür einrechnen.

Meine Grafikkarte hat mich am Ende inkl. Rückzahlung aus der RMA + Mining nur 190 Euro gekostet und daher belasse ich es dabei. Denn wenn mir was an meinem Rechner defekt geht, habe ich auch nichts mehr dran gewonnen.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Oktober 2021)

Mein Rechner und die 3090 laufen jetzt dann seit gut 8 Monaten 24/7 durch.

Bis jetzt ist keine Veränderubg in Temperaturen oder etwas auszumachen.

Mein Speicher läuft mit kuschligen  90°C seit Tag 1.

Aber ja mittlerweile ist der reward überschaubar geworden. 

Ende Monat hab ich mein Ethereum dann zusammen. Evtl höre ich dann auch auf.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Oktober 2021)

Mit solch ein Dauerbetrieb stellt sich die Frage nicht, ob was defekt geht, sondern wann.

Deshalb habe ich mein Glück nicht zu sehr ausreizen wollen. Mein Rechner habe ich mir auch nicht fürs Mining zusammengebaut, sondern für Games. Aber damals im Februar waren die Grafikkarten unverschämt teuer, daher kam es mir auch zugute, dass es mit der Grafikkarte so gut mit Mining klappte.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit solch ein Dauerbetrieb stellt sich die Frage nicht, ob was defekt geht, sondern wann.
> 
> Deshalb habe ich mein Glück nicht zu sehr ausreizen wollen. Mein Rechner habe ich mir auch nicht fürs Mining zusammengebaut, sondern für Games. Aber damals im Februar waren die Grafikkarten unverschämt teuer, daher kam es mir auch zugute, dass es mit der Grafikkarte so gut mit Mining klappte.


Habe ich eigentlich auch Gedacht... lustigerweise, ist jetzt etwas kaputt gegangen! Nämlich mein Rog Swift Pg27 UQ Monitor... 
Obwohl die Monitore das einzige sind, was nicht 24/7 gelaufen ist, sondern ganz normal immer nach 10 min in Standby ging bei nicht verwenden.
Das hat also schon fast etwas ironisches^^

Naja es wird sich zeigen. Ich bin nicht sicher ob 24/7 Betrieb der Hardware wirklich schadet. Ich meine es sind immer gleichbleibende Temperaturen, fast keine schwankungen. 

Wenn man sein Rechner zum Zocken braucht hat man sonst, ja gerne einmal ein kalter Rechner, 10 Min später volllast und 2h später wieder ein kalter Rechner. Man hat also viele Kalt/Warm wechsel. Und ich bin nicht sicher ob das fast schädlicher ist, als 24/7 immer genau der selbe Zustand.

Die einzigen Mechanischen komponenten, welche durch die 24/7 Nutzung evtl abnutzungserscheinungen bekommen, sind die Wasserpumpe und alle Lüfter. Allerdings habe ich noch nie ne d5 kaputt gekriegt und Lüfter, naja nötigenfalls werden die halt einmal ersetzt. 

Die GPU wird spätestens mit der RTX4000 Generation so oder so wieder ersetzt. Die muss also sowieso nur 2-3 Jährig werden bei mir.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein Rechner habe ich mir auch nicht fürs Mining zusammengebaut, sondern für Games.


Ich auch nicht. Aber ich bin einer der sowieso alle 2-3 Jahre sein rechner ersetzt, einfach weil ich gerne neue Rechner baue, und gerne neue Hardware habe.

Ich habe zu aktuellem Kurs gut 3000 Dollar mit mining verdient (3800Dollar=1 Ethereum - 800 Dollar Strom)
Wenn ich nächstes Jahr mein PC vielleicht noch für 2k. verkaufen kann,  habe ich also 5k, welche ich in ein neuen Rechner investieren kann. Ohne einen Cent dafür zu bezahlen. Nötigenfalls lege ich noch 1-2K drauf. Und habe wieder nen aktuellen Rechner. 

So habe ich mir das asugerechnet. Und bis jetzt siehts gut aus.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. Oktober 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich auch Gedacht... lustigerweise, ist jetzt etwas kaputt gegangen! Nämlich mein Rog Swift Pg27 UQ Monitor...
> Obwohl die Monitore das einzige sind, was nicht 24/7 gelaufen ist, sondern ganz normal immer nach 10 min in Standby ging bei nicht verwenden.
> Das hat also schon fast etwas ironisches^^
> 
> ...


Ich würde dir da empfehlen mit einem Elektronik Experten zu reden. Interessanterweise altern selbst stinknormale MOSFETS/BP Transistoren durch reinen Gebrauch (Elektromigration). Und je wärmer um so schneller. Man denkt... wow die sind ja bis 85°C spezifiziert.... Egal... Ab 50°C steigt die Ausfallrate stärker.

Bei größeren ASICS ist das ähnlich.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Oktober 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich würde dir da empfehlen mit einem Elektronik Experten zu reden. Interessanterweise altern selbst stinknormale MOSFETS/BP Transistoren durch reinen Gebrauch (Elektromigration). Und je wärmer um so schneller. Man denkt... wow die sind ja bis 85°C spezifiziert.... Egal... Ab 50°C steigt die Ausfallrate stärker.
> 
> Bei größeren ASICS ist das ähnlich.


Ich habe ja nie was anderes behauptet. Natürlich altern die.

Die Frsge ist wovon geht man aus? Wie lange lebt Hardware bei normal gebrauch? 5 Jahre? 10 Jahre?
Durch mining vielleicht nur noch hslb so lane? Oder 4x weniger lang?

Alles zahlen die niemand weis!

Hardware kann kaputt gehen.  Mit oder ohne Mining. (Mein Monitor machte kein mining, und ging trotzdem kaputt) Dafür hat man ja Garantie/Gewährleistung

Meine 3090 hat vermutlich trotz mining schon einige andere 3090 en überlebt, welche kein Mining Betrieben haben.

Dazu kommt, dass meine 3090 schon fast 2x bezahlt ist. Die hat "nur"1800 gekostet, den Betrag hab ich längstens wieder drin.
Und noch wenn die 3090 hops gehen sollte, habe ich Garantie drauf.

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will. Mining war im letzten halben Jahr leider einfach ein profitables Geschäft! Wie man den GPU preisen angemerkt hat.

Es gäbe nur 1 Szenario wo ich durchs mining Verluste einfahren könnte.

Meine 3090 geht hops, nimmt durch nen Kurzschluss noch die resliche Hardware mit.
Und der Ethereum kurs bricht vollständig zusammen. (Bevor ich meine Ether verkauft habe)

Und Asus verwehrt mir die Garantie, weil ich zb, nen Wasserkühler montiert habe.

Dann wärs ein Fail gewesen.

Wobei auch da gibts immer die Chance, dass meine 3090 auch ohne mining einfach so hops gegangen wäre und meine Restliche Hardware mitgenommen hat xD

mit Mining weis man dann wenigstens woran es lag. Und hatte nicht einfach nur "Pech"


----------



## IICARUS (14. Oktober 2021)

Für mich rechnet sich Mining ehe nicht mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind in Euro etwa 5,50 €.
Davon muss ich aber noch 2 Euro für Strom abziehen und noch die Gebühren, die für die Auszahlung + dem Wechsel anfallen. Bleiben also umgerechnet nur noch etwa 3 Euro übrig.

Für 3 Euro am Tag lasse ich mein Rechner nicht Tag und Nacht laufen.
Müsste sogar meine monatliche Abschlagszahlung erhöhen, denn das Geld wäre schnell weg, aber die Nachzahlung (Strom) zum Jahren ende ganz schön hoch.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Für mich rechnet sich Mining ehe nicht mehr.


Habe ja weiter oben schon gesagt, dass es sich aktuell nicht mehr lohnt.

Ich sagte ja, mining *war *rentabel das letzte halbe Jahr.

seit dem EIP 115 update oder wie das auch immer hies, ist es aber vorbei.

deshalb höre ich dann wahrscheinlich auch auf.

aber Ich habe jetz 0.94 ether ermint. Und nun will ich das eine ethereum noch voll machen, bevor ich aufhöre. 

Auch wenn sichs nicht mehr wirklich rentiert, es geht darum am Ende sagen zu können, ich habe 1 Ethereum geschürft


----------



## IICARUS (14. Oktober 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, mining *war *rentabel das letzte halbe Jahr.


Da habe ich auch 3 Monate mitgemischt.


----------



## Richu006 (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mich lange gegen s mining gewehrt. Ich dachte auch, das ich damit die Hardware schrotte.

Ein kollege hat mich überredet. Der meinte damals, das eine ungenutzte 3090 über Nacht, das selbe wäre, wie wenn man Geld das man am boden findet einfach liegen lässt.

Und das hat schon was. 
Man weis, es ist irgendwie nicht richtig, es zu nehmen (Umwelt und co) man weis nicht wis wirklich herkommt. 
Und trotzdem wäre liegen lassen ja blöd!


----------



## HisN (14. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der neue NV-Treiber lässt ja zu, dass man die Speicher-Größe für den Cache variiert. Habt ihr daran rumgestellt und wie groß ist bei euch der Cache-Folder?

Bei mir sind es zur Zeit 1.6GB (älteste Datei ist vom Juni dieses Jahres). Scheint sogar das OS-Upgrade von 10 auf 11 überstanden zu haben der Ordner^^

Ach so ... für die Leute, die nicht suchen wollen^^

C:\Users\EUERBENUTZERNAME\AppData\Local\NVIDIA\DXCache


----------



## wr2champ (15. Oktober 2021)

Habe Shader-Cache bei mir auf Driver Standardwert gelassen. Nimmt derzeit schlanke 266 MB ein.


----------



## deady1000 (15. Oktober 2021)

@HisN Der Ordner ist bei mir gar nicht angelegt. Habe jedoch "GLCache" und der ist 500kb groß. Dann noch "NvBackend" mit 266Mb. Checke nicht was das bringen soll. Welches Game bzw welche Anwendung soll davon profitieren? Klingt nach Placebo. Habs mal auf 5GB gestellt, aber das ist doch Quatsch. ^^


HisN schrieb:


> Scheint sogar das OS-Upgrade von 10 auf 11 überstanden zu haben der Ordner^^


Du bist mit einem Threadripper 3960X auf Windows 11 gewechselt?
RIP Performance. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mg5xJtmCZbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2021)

Alles gut hier, gerade FC6 in 4K mit annähernd 100 FPS durchgespielt. Völlig ausreichend 
Ich hab auch gelesen, dass der neue Sheduler von Win11 ein paar Probleme haben soll, aber mir ist im Betrieb jetzt (im Vergleich zu Win10) nix aufgefallen.

Du zockst nur OpenGL(Vulkan)-Games? Deshalb nur der GL-Ordner.
Und jede Anwendung profitiert davon. In der Regel werden die Shader vom Game zum Game-Start oder zur Laufzeit generiert. Das gibt beim Game-Start gerne mal ein paar Minuten Wartezeit oder nervige Ruckler im Game.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pktH7tG3wL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dabei werden die Shader in diesen Ordnern abgelegt. Beim nächsten mal, wenn Du das Game startest werden die Shader einfach kurz von der SSD geholt, anstatt sie wieder neu zu generieren. Das gibt MASSIVE Zeit/Performance-Ersparnis.


Anwendungsbeispiel: Nehmen wir an, dass das Geruckel von BF5 in DX12 zum Map-Start (das wir alle hassen) von der Shader-Generierung kommt. Das würde erklären, warum es nach ein paar Minuten verschwindet. Und jetzt nehmen wir an, dass die Shader-Menge, die dabei generiert wird, so groß ist, dass die Ordner-Größe nicht ausreicht um alle Shader zu speichern. Es werden also zu jedem Map-Start ERNEUT alle Shader generiert. DAS könnte man damit umgehen, wenn es denn ein Shader-Problem wäre. 
Rein spekulativ um ein Anwendungs-Beispiel zu bringen.


----------



## deady1000 (15. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Du zockst nur OpenGL(Vulkan)-Games? Deshalb nur der GL-Ordner.


Nein überhaupt nicht. Ich habe alles mögliche and DX11 und DX12 Spielen, die ich auch aktuell komplett durcheinander spiele. Keine Ahnung warum da keine Ordner angelegt sind. OpenGL-Spiele wüsste ich jetzt aktiv überhaupt keins. Oben im MSI Afterburner steht eigentlich immer DX11/12 oder in Ausnahmefällen Vulkan. Darauf achte ich und es würde mir auffallen. Habe auch viele VR-Spiele, die auf zb Unity oder UE4 basieren. Da steht teilweise die API nicht.

Glaube, dass da kein Ordner angelegt ist, hat absolut nichts zu sagen.

Vielleicht ist der bei mir auch ganz wo anders?? Habe die Spiele alle nicht auf C:\, sondern auf anderen Platten.


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2021)

Der wird nicht bei den Spielen angelegt. Entweder im Nvidia Ordner unter Program Files oder in Appdata.

Edit: Ich glaub man kann das auch deaktivieren, aber wer macht das denn wirklich?


----------



## deady1000 (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann nur sagen wie es ist. Ich spiele viele DX11/12 Spiele und bei dem Pfad, den du nanntest, ist kein entsprechender Ordner. Evtl suche ich mal danach auf allen Platten.


----------



## blautemple (15. Oktober 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen wie es ist. Ich spiele viele DX11/12 Spiele und bei dem Pfad, den du nanntest, ist kein entsprechender Ordner. Evtl suche ich mal danach auf allen Platten.


Das würde keinen Sinn ergeben. Der Treiber wird sich ja nicht einfach so denken: „Jo den Cache haue ich jetzt Random auf irgendein Laufwerk“ ^^


----------



## deady1000 (15. Oktober 2021)

Habe meinen kompletten PC durchforstet. Auf allen Festplatten ["C","D","E","F","G","H"] sind die einzig gefundenen Ordner "DXCache" folgende:



Spoiler






> C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\INetCache\Virtualized\C\Users\username\AppData\Local\NVIDIA\DXCache\
> C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Packages\4DF9E0F8.Netflix_mcm4njqhnhss8\AC\NVIDIA\DXCache\
> C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Packages\Microsoft.LockApp_cw5n1h2txyewy\AC\NVIDIA\DXCache\
> C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Packages\Microsoft.MicrosoftStickyNotes_8wekyb3d8bbwe\AC\NVIDIA\DXCache\
> ...





Ich habe das mit einem Python-Skript gemacht, welches absolut alles findet. Da ist sonst definitiv nichts.



Spoiler





```
import os
import glob
current_dir = os.getcwd()
festplatten = ["C","D","E","F","G","H"]
for each in festplatten:
    verzeichnis = str(each + r':\\')
    print(verzeichnis)
    os.chdir(verzeichnis)
    allfiles = list(glob.glob("*"))
    find_glob = glob.glob(verzeichnis + "/**/", recursive=True) ##SUCHT NACH ORDNERN
    results = []
    for x in find_glob:
        if str('DXCache') in x:
            print(x)
            results.append(x)
            with open(r"A:\\results.txt", "a") as f:
                f.write(str(x) + "\n")
```




Was ich dann noch gemacht habe war suchen nach Pfadnamen, die "cache" und "nvidia enthalten". Da kam dann unter anderem das hier raus:



Spoiler






> C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\shadercache\2296605764\nvidiav1\
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\shadercache\2420022766\nvidiav1\
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\shadercache\2420022766\nvidiav1\GLCache\
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\shadercache\2420022766\nvidiav1\GLCache\ac3a94c2d9271d430dc665d5981895ce\
> ...





Hat auch extrem gut funktioniert die Suche, wie man sieht.


Spoiler





```
import os
import glob
current_dir = os.getcwd()
festplatten = ["C","D","E","F","G","H"]
for each in festplatten:
    verzeichnis = str(each + r':\\')
    print(verzeichnis)
    os.chdir(verzeichnis)
    allfiles = list(glob.glob("*"))
    find_glob = glob.glob(verzeichnis + "/**/", recursive=True) ##SUCHT NACH ORDNERN
    results = []
    for x in find_glob:
        if str('cache') in x and str('nvidia') in x:
            print(x)
            results.append(x)
            with open(r"A:\\results.txt", "a") as f:
                f.write(str(x) + "\n")
```




Jedenfalls gibt es keinen Nvidia-eigenen DXCache-Ordner bei mir auf dem PC wo relevante Datenmengen drin sind und trotzdem habe ich haufenweise DX11- und DX12-Spiele.


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2021)

Der 1. Pfad im 1. Spoiler ist doch der richtige ...  oder sehe ich das falsch?



deady1000 schrieb:


> @HisN Der Ordner ist bei mir gar nicht angelegt.


----------



## deady1000 (15. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Der 1. Pfad im 1. Spoiler ist doch der richtige ...  oder sehe ich das falsch?


Sorry nein, das war ein Fehler. Ist von einer alten Windows-Installation ein Überbleibsel. Ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. Aber ist definitiv falsch. Habe ich beim Editieren der Liste vergessen rauszunehmen, weil ich den "username" geändert habe. Ist aber ein alter Pfad. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OH WAIT... das ist nicht von einer alten Windows-Installation. Das ist ein Bug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe einen Umlaut im Usernamen und der hat Probleme damit. Unter diesem Pfad ist ohne Witz nur AppData, Local, NVIDIA und dann DXCache, wo tatsächlich aktuelle Dateien reingeschrieben werden.

Allerdings nur 4 Stück mit 4-16KB.


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2021)

Na dann hoffe ich, dass der Treiber bei Dir nicht auf deaktiviert steht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (15. Oktober 2021)

Siehe oben. Vielleicht hat der Nvidia-Treiber Probleme mit Umlauten im Username? xD Das wäre ja mal der übelste Bug. Da ist nämlich nur wegen DXCache ein Extra Username-Ordner mit "Ã¼" statt "ü".

omg...

Ich lösche den mal komplett auf Probe...
Mal schauen ob der den wieder anlegen will.


----------



## blautemple (15. Oktober 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Siehe oben. Vielleicht hat der Nvidia-Treiber Probleme mit Umlauten im Username? xD Das wäre ja mal der übelste Bug. Da ist nämlich nur wegen DXCache ein Extra Username-Ordner mit "Ã¼" statt "ü".
> 
> omg...


Würde mich nicht wundern. Es gibt sehr viele Programme die das nicht mögen. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Microsoft das lockt unterbindet. Die halten sich nicht an ihre eigene Best Practice Vorlagen ^^


----------



## deady1000 (15. Oktober 2021)

Und bei euch allen ist der teilweise mehrere hundert MB groß? ^^
shit ey


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2021)

Aber ist das dann MS oder Nvidia, die das verkackt? *g*
Was machen die eigentlich in den Asiatischen, Arabischen oder Ost-Europäischen Ländern die noch viel schlimmere Schriftzeichen haben^^
Da haben wir hier nicht zufällig einen User, der uns aufklären könnte?


----------



## GladiusTi (15. Oktober 2021)

2,1gb hier.


----------



## deady1000 (15. Oktober 2021)

Omg jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, ob das bei mir alles ordnungsgemäß funktioniert oder ob ich hier Performanceeinbußen habe. Ich sehe mich schon wieder Windows neuinstallieren ohne Nachnamen im Username.


----------



## blautemple (15. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Aber ist das dann MS oder Nvidia, die das verkackt? *g*
> Was machen die eigentlich in den Asiatischen, Arabischen oder Ost-Europäischen Ländern die noch viel schlimmere Schriftzeichen haben^^
> Da haben wir hier nicht zufällig einen User, der uns aufklären könnte?


Microsoft ist der Schuldige. Best Practise gibt nun mal vor das man keine Umlaute verwenden darf.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2021)

Es ist wirklich derart lachhaft einfach die LHR Sperre zum umgehen, dass ist ja schon fast peinlich.
Mit ner knappen halben Stunde Zeitaufwand läuft ne LHR Karte fast auf dem Niveu einer offenen Karte...


----------



## Richu006 (17. Oktober 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich derart lachhaft einfach die LHR Sperre zum umgehen, dass ist ja schon fast peinlich.
> Mit ner knappen halben Stunde Zeitaufwand läuft ne LHR Karte fast auf dem Niveu einer offenen Karte...


Ganz ehrlich...

Überrascht dich das etwa? 
Das war von afang an klar.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (17. Oktober 2021)

Wie hast das angestellt?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Wie hast das angestellt?


Via T-Rex Miner ETH und ERGO parallel minen. Wenn die Karte mehr als 8GB hätte, könnte ich parallel Ravencoin minen was noch profitbaler wäre. Das ganz kann man ganz einfach auf Nicehash polen, es ändert sich also quasi nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Oktober 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich derart lachhaft einfach die LHR Sperre zum umgehen, dass ist ja schon fast peinlich.
> Mit ner knappen halben Stunde Zeitaufwand läuft ne LHR Karte fast auf dem Niveu einer offenen Karte...


Wie prophezeit. Jeder, der nicht komplett naiv ist, hat das gesagt. War so klar.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Oktober 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nutzt hier jemand NiceHash?


Da war ich mal für 2 Wochen. Bin dann aber zu 2Miners gewechselt, weil Nicehash weniger auszahlt
Mittlerweile kann man sich den ETH-Payout, als BTC oder NANO (ohne Gebühren) auszahlen lassen








						How to Get Payouts for Ethereum Mining without Fees
					

miner.exe --algo ethash --server eth.2miners.com:2020 --user nano_3gyf7qnmkp4puzghqks8pn1rfxsubhpya4m5hohdeqkejdjtpwd4tkfxz6a9.RIG_ID Once mining starts, you can go to your Statistics page by entering your wallet address in the search field on 2Miners.com. Your address is also shown on the list...




					2miners.com
				




Und ja, Mining ist nicht mehr so rentabel, wie im Februar. Dennoch bin ich dabei geblieben und hab nun 2 kleine Rigs mit insgesamt 8 GPUs. Die ETHs werden ja nicht weniger. Und wenn es mal wieder abgeht, will ich nicht sagen müssen „ach, hätte ich doch gemint“. Den Fehler hab ich schon vor 10 Jahren gemacht


----------



## Richu006 (20. Oktober 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Und ja, Mining ist nicht mehr so rentabel, wie im Februar. Dennoch bin ich dabei geblieben und hab nun 2 kleine Rigs mit insgesamt 8 GPUs. Die ETHs werden ja nicht weniger. Und wenn es mal wieder abgeht, will ich nicht sagen müssen „ach, hätte ich doch gemint“. Den Fehler hab ich schon vor 10 Jahren gemacht


 Naja. Du könntest dann anstatt mining auch einfach kryptos kaufen. Kommt aufs selbe raus, 
Da kann man auch sagen, "wenns dann wieder abgeht, wäre ich vorbereitet"

So als vergleich:
Du hast jetzt das letzte Jajr durch mit 8 3090 geminert. Dann hättest du jetzt ca. 9 ethereum (ca. 30k Euro)

Die gpus hätten zur UVP gut die hälfte grkostet, also 15k

Hättest du diese 15k aber einfach in etehereum gesteckt vor 1 Jahr 

Hättest du jetzt  145kEuro.... denn Ethereum hat letztes Jahr 950% zugelegt! 

Nur durch diese zulegung wurde mining überhaupt "rentabel" aber wenn mans vergleicht, wäre ethereum einfach kaufen, immer noch das massiv bessere Geschäft gewesen!


----------



## IICARUS (20. Oktober 2021)

Ja aber auch, weil die neuen RTX 30xx Grafikkarten mehr leisten.
Hatte ich letztens ja auch ausgetestet.

Eine 2080 Super (ohne OC) von uns hat etwa 35 MH/s erreicht und meine 3080 mit OC Ram 102 MH/s.
Eine 3090 erreicht ja auch noch etwas mehr.


----------



## Richu006 (20. Oktober 2021)

Auch mit 150 MH's wären die Stromkosten im Moment nicht gedeckt, wenn man den Ethereum Preis vor von 1 Jahr nimmt.

Aktuell "verdient" man rund 7-8 Euro/tag, zum aktuellen Kurs. Mit einer 3090. Bei 3 Euro Stromkosten..

Rechnet man den Kursgewinn vom letzten Jahr auso raus, wären wir bei ca. 95 cent welche eine 3090 generieren würde. (Klar vorher war auch die difficulty niederiger usw.)

Trotzdem brauchte es diese Kurserhöhung um Ethereum für die einfachen klein miner rentabel zu machen.

Und es wäre deshalb stets auch ein ebenso rentables Geschäft gewesen einfach Ethereum zu kaufen.

Mining macht Sinn, wer sich sowieso zum Zocken eine neue GPU gekauft hat. 
Der konnte seine GPU mit mining abbezahlen.

Aber wer extra fürs mining gpu's gekauft hat, hätte auch einfach das gleiche Geld in kryptos investieren können. Und hätte mehr davon profitiert.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Oktober 2021)

Sehe ich auch so, als ich meine 3080 Grafikkarte im Februar gekauft habe, dachte ich dasselbe und habe sie 3 Monate laufen lassen. Damit habe ich zwar nicht das Geld reinbekommen um sie komplett abzahlen zu können, aber zusammen mit einer Rückzahlung aus der RMA, meiner defekten 2080 Super habe ich am Ende nur 190 Euro selbst drauf zahlen müssen.

Momentan hätte ich nach Abzüge des Stroms (ca.2 Euro am Tag) etwa ein Gewinn von 3 bis 4 Euro und dafür lasse ich mein System nicht 24/7 im Dauerbetrieb laufen. Habe auch Ende Juni das letzte Mal mit Mining was zu tun.

Im Grunde hatte ich dieses Jahr gar nicht vor, mir eine neue aktuelle Grafikkarte zu kaufen.
Das änderte sich aber als im Januar meine 2080 Super defekt ging. Im Grunde hat meine Grafikkarte den Aufpreis, was die Grafikkarte mehr gekostet hat, selbst wieder reingeholt.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Oktober 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Auch mit 150 MH's wären die Stromkosten im Moment nicht gedeckt, wenn man den Ethereum Preis vor von 1 Jahr nimmt.
> 
> Aktuell "verdient" man rund 7-8 Euro/tag, zum aktuellen Kurs. Mit einer 3090. Bei 3 Euro Stromkosten..
> 
> ...


Auf den ersten Blick hast du ja Recht. Aber...

Das investierte Geld steckt dann in ETH.
Investiert man es allerdings in die GPU und man hat zb eine ROI von 6-9 Monaten, hat man das investierte Geld wieder raus. Mit dem Unterschied, dass man nun im Plus ist (vorausgesetzt der Kurs macht das mit). Und die GPU hat nach knapp einem Jahr immer noch einen guten Restwert

Ist zwar ein blöder Vergleich, aber mit Sonnenkollektoren auf dem Dach isses doch das Selbe. Mit den zig tausend € dafür könntest du auch den Strom direkt kaufen. ROI ist bei den Dinger auf dem Dach mehrere Jahre und niemand weiß, ob der ein oder andere Anbieter morgen noch da ist, falls mal was kaputt geht. Man spekuliert also auch darauf, dass die Dinger auf dem Dach nach zb 8 Jahren komplett bezahlt sind. Solange müssen die Dinger halten, sonst wird es ein dickes Minusgeschäft

Kurz gesagt, wenn es sich nicht rentieren würde, gäbe es aktuell keiner Miner
Ich kenne Leute, die machen aktuell 3.000-5.000€/Monat Reingewinn (vor Steuerabzug)
Lohnt sich also wirklich nicht... 

Bei deiner Rechung oben gehst du von einem etwas ineffizienten Setting aus bzw. von nur einer GPU.
Bei mir ist es aktuell ziemlich genau 1/3 Strom und 2/3 Gewinn (vor Steuern)

Im knackigen Winter ist Mining noch etwas effizienter


----------



## Richu006 (20. Oktober 2021)

Das Lohnt sich schon. Aber einfach nur weil kryptos sich sowieso lohnen... wie gesagt. Rechne mal durch, wie lange du minen müsstest um auf die 145k zu kommen, ungefähr 5-6 Jahre.

Und ja danach bist du im plus.

Hättest du einfach nur kryptos gekauft, bist du bei steigenden Kursen von minute 1 an im Plus. 

Und das investierte Geld kann man in beiden situationen wieder raus nehmen. Wenn du jetzt aus 15k 145 gemacht hast, kannst du die 15k auch wieder rausnehmen.

Alles hängt von den Kursen ab. Egal ob beim mining oder beim einfachen Handeln.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich kaufe und verkaufe natürlich auch parallel zu Mining
Aber wie gesagt, das eingesetzte Geld steckt dann im Coin, während es bei Mining in der GPU steckt

Nach 6-9Mon. hast du das Geld für die GPU wieder raus, hast nebenbei ETH gemint und hast noch einen guten Restwert

Deine Rechnung hab ich auch gemacht, aber es läuft immer auf Mining heraus (parallel zu direkt investieren). Und ich würds echt nicht machen, wenn nichts dabei rumkommen würde

Und für die, die zb nur eine 3080 oder 3090 haben...
Die 3-4€/tag (Strom schon abgezogen) kann man gerne mitnehmen


----------



## Anthropos (20. Oktober 2021)

Könnte sich bitte jemand von den Minern erbarmen und einen Mining-Sammelthread eröffnen. 
(Oder lasst uns das Forum in PC Mining Hardware umbenennen.)


----------



## Richu006 (20. Oktober 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Könnte sich bitte jemand von den Minern erbarmen und einen Mining-Sammelthread eröffnen.
> (Oder lasst uns das Forum in PC Mining Hardware umbenennen.)


Es ist doch ein "Ampere" Thread.

Ampere steht schon quasi sinnbildlich für "Mining Gpu's" es war von anfang an ein krampf gpu's zu bekommen... und mining trägt da bestimmt einen nicht unwesentlichen Teil dazu bei. 

Ich finde da darf man das Thema hier auch mal ansprechen. Denn obs einem passt oder nicht. Es gehört bei Ampere dazu.

Dann sehen allfällige Ampere interessenten auch gleich.
"Ach mining ist immer noch thema nummer 1 bei den gpu's" dann kann ich getrost mal noch en halbes Jahr weiter warten.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Oktober 2021)

Bei den meisten User hier im Thema geht es nicht ums professionelles Mining... alla Rings usw., sondern eher gelegentlich mit dem Gaming Rechner etwas Mining zu betreiben und dazu ist jede Grafikkarte in der Lage. Und ob jetzt damit Gaming laufen oder Mining, macht kein Unterschied.


----------



## deady1000 (20. Oktober 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Könnte sich bitte jemand von den Minern erbarmen und einen Mining-Sammelthread eröffnen.
> (Oder lasst uns das Forum in PC Mining Hardware umbenennen.)


Ich bin auch dafür. Wäre doch auch mal ganz nett. Warum gibt's son Ding überhaupt noch nicht hier im Forum? Machen doch sicherlich einige hier oder haben zumindest ein wenig Interesse. Also, wie man es macht, mit welchen Settings, welchen Netto-Gewinn man rausbekommt, usw usw.


----------



## Snoopy69 (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich wäre auch dafür...
Oder die Interessenten kommen zu HWluxx. Dort gibt es seit paar Monaten einen großen Mining-Thread (Tipps für Settings, welche Hardware, Rig-Bau etc). So müsste man nicht zwischen mehreren Foren/Threads hin- und herswichten und die Erfahrungen werden nicht fragmentiert








						[Sammelthread] - Mining Hardware und Software Smalltalk-Thread (Kein Handel oder Fragen zum Steuerrecht!)
					

Hallo Zusammen,  da wir doch einige User haben, die Mining betreiben, würden wir gerne diesen Thread eröffnen. Natürlich gibt es noch den Kryptowährungen (kein Handel!) Thread, aber leider ist dieser für uns Miner recht unübersichtlich, da dort zu 95% über den Handel etc. gesprochen wird.  In...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Richu006 (20. Oktober 2021)

Hier





						Mining Thread
					

Auf Wunsch von vielen eröffne ich hier einmal ein Mining Thread.  Es soll hier um jegliche Themen/Fragen im zusammenhang mit Mining gehen.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (20. Oktober 2021)

Und schon ist er wieder klangheimlich gelöscht worden. Gibt es einen Grund?


----------



## blautemple (20. Oktober 2021)

Quatsch, der wurde nur unter "Sonstige Hardware" verschoben


----------



## deady1000 (21. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Der neue NV-Treiber lässt ja zu, dass man die Speicher-Größe für den Cache variiert. Habt ihr daran rumgestellt und wie groß ist bei euch der Cache-Folder?





deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen wie es ist. Ich spiele viele DX11/12 Spiele und bei dem Pfad, den du nanntest, ist kein entsprechender Ordner. Evtl suche ich mal danach auf allen Platten.





deady1000 schrieb:


> Und bei euch allen ist der teilweise mehrere hundert MB groß? ^^
> shit ey





deady1000 schrieb:


> Omg jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, ob das bei mir alles ordnungsgemäß funktioniert oder ob ich hier Performanceeinbußen habe. Ich sehe mich schon wieder Windows neuinstallieren ohne Nachnamen im Username.


Ich hab jetzt gestern echt Windows 10 neuinstalliert und diesmal den Nachnamen weggelassen. Jetzt ist der Ordner da und nach nur zwei angespielten Spielen ist der schon *329MB* groß. Habe jetzt die Einstellung auf "unbegrenzt" gesetzt. Mega dumm, dass der Treiber da anscheinend wegen des Umlauts rumgebuggt hat und den Ordner nicht richtig anlegen konnte.

Ob's jetzt wirklich daran liegt, oder an der Windows-Neuinstallation, ich habe das Gefühl, dass DCS World in VR jetzt deutlich flüssiger läuft.  Danke für den Anstoß auf jeden Fall.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (21. Oktober 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Du bist mit einem Threadripper 3960X auf Windows 11 gewechselt?
> RIP Performance. ^^



Entsprechendes Update ist heute von MS gekommen.,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karotte81 (23. Oktober 2021)

Moin zusammen, 
ich habe mal eine Frage zur Speicherübertaktung. Ich meine sogar hier die Tage gelesen zu haben, dass jmd sagte, "Speicher übertakten bringt nur was für Benchmarks, erhöht ansonsten aber nur sinnlos die Vram Temps".

Habe zwar keine Ampere GPU, aber habe die Aussage auch eher allgemein eingeordnet. 

Zu Pascal Hochzeiten habe ich überall wahrgenommen dass man den Speicher ruhig übertakten kann/soll, einfach weils bei fast jeder Karte easy möglich war. 

Was stimmt denn da nun bzw ist empfehlenswerter?


----------



## blautemple (23. Oktober 2021)

Im Prinzip gilt die Aussage auch für die alten Karten. Es gibt nur ganz wenige Karten die merklich auf Speicher OC reagieren.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (23. Oktober 2021)

Außerdem stresst es erheblich die wohl empfindlichsten Bauteile auf der Graka. Viele Grakas sterben wegen defekten VRAM. Bei Ampere kommt noch dazu das der DDR6X normal schon wärmer als DDR6 ist.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Oktober 2021)

Ob Speicher OC was bringt hängt meist stark von der Auflösung ab und in welchem Verhältnis ab Stock Speicherinterface und GPU Leistung stehen. Es gibt Karten auf denen es fast vollständig verpufft, es gibt aber auch Karten die davon mehr profitieren als von starkem GPU OC. Verallgemeinern würde ich das also nicht.


----------



## HisN (23. Oktober 2021)

Gibt auch die User mit aktiver Backplate, die sich ein bisschen mehr Leistung auf den VRAMS durchaus erlauben können. Aber ich halte dieses "blinde" ich stell mal auf +1000, weil es keine Fehler gibt, auch für etwas übertrieben, einen Blick auf die FPS und die VRAM Temperatur sollte man dabei schon riskieren.


----------



## Richu006 (23. Oktober 2021)

Es stimmt, dass viele GPU's wegem defekten VRAM sterben.

Wie viel einfluss da aber ein OC drauf hat, ist die andere Frage.

Ich sah schon, fast neue GPU's den VRAM tod sterben, ohne jegliches OC.

Und andere überleben 5 Jahre+ mit einer übertakteten Karte.

Viele Mining Karten (auch ampere) sind seit über 1 Jahr 24/7 bei maximalem vram OC (bei über 100°C) am durcharbeiten. Und leben noch.

Ein moderates OC auf dem VRAM zum zocken dürfte einer GPU also zimlich egal sein. 

Und kaputt gehen, können vram auch ohne OC.


----------



## deady1000 (24. Oktober 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich habe mal eine Frage zur Speicherübertaktung. Ich meine sogar hier die Tage gelesen zu haben, dass jmd sagte, "Speicher übertakten bringt nur was für Benchmarks, erhöht ansonsten aber nur sinnlos die Vram Temps".


Erhöht Speicher-OC bei den Karten überhaupt relevant die Speicher-Temperatur? Hat das mal einer getestet? Mein Stand ist, dass man sowieso nur Einfluss auf den Takt hat und die (Last-)Spannung  konstant bleibt. Zwar mag sich dadurch auch die Temperatur leicht erhöhen, aber wohl nicht so stark, wie wenn man zB bei einer CPU/GPU die Spannung raufknallt. Des Weiteren gibt es durch extensives Speicher-OC doch eher Artefakte oder Treiberabstürze, aber sonst passiert eigentlich nichts.

Wenn Speicher wirklich stirbt, dann wegen der Temperatur ansich, weil die Karte einfach kacke gekühlt ist und permanent auf Extremsttemperaturen gefahren wurde (zB >100°C auf Dauer). Dafür braucht man aber nicht zu übertakten. Ich glaube nicht, dass man die Karte killt, wenn man den Speicher übertaktet, aber gleichzeitig auf normale Temperaturen achtet und letztere kann man ja beobachten.

Ist wie mit den CPUs. Solange man die Temperaturen im Auge behält, kann man schon einiges an Spannung vertreten. Wenn beides sehr hoch ist, dann sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein.

----

Wer zB ne Ampere mit Wasser kühlt, kann problemlos den Speicher übertakten. Die Temperatur wird vom Kühler über das PCB gut weggekühlt, dass man am Ende schon irgendwo bei 60-80°C landen sollte. Das ist alles völlig unbedenklich. Dafür braucht man keine aktive Backplate. Wer mit Luft kühlt, sollte es sich ggf überlegen und auf die Temperaturen achten - vielleicht die Backplate irgendwie extra kühlen und vor allem die Pads austauschen.

Habe meine 3090 auf *21Gbps* übertaktet, also genau so wie die angebliche RTX3090super/Ti erscheinen soll. Die wird mMn exakt den gleichen Speicher erhalten und eben genau dieses erhöhte Werks-OC besitzen. Sind bei meiner FE *+750MHz* im MSI-Afterburner beim Speicher-Regler. Keine große Sache. Diese 21Gbps packen alle RTX3090er locker und man merkt keinen Unterschied in den Temperaturen. Der Standardwert ist *19,5Gbps* bei +0MHz, sind also kostenlose +7,7% in der Theorie. Einen Nachteil sehe ich zumindest nicht.

Was es halt bei Ampere gar nicht bringt ist GPU-OC. Das killt nur die Effizienz. Für 10%-Mehrleistung sollte man nicht die doppelte Leistungsaufnahme in Kauf nehmen. Aber gibt da auch Gegenmeinungen. Muss jeder selber wissen.



HisN schrieb:


> Gibt auch die User mit aktiver Backplate, die sich ein bisschen mehr Leistung auf den VRAMS durchaus erlauben können.


Hat mal einer Wasserblöcke ohne aktive Backplate gegen Wasserblöcke mit aktiver Backplate verglichen und das getestet? Ich glaube das macht null Unterschied. ^^ Ob du jetzt 80°C oder 60°C auf dem Speicher hast, der wird früher oder später eh praktisch am selben Punkt aussteigen. Wie hoch kommt man maximal? 22Gbps, wenn überhaupt?? Und es wurde ja auch schon darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht jedes Spiel zwangsläufig von Speicher-OC profitieren muss. Also unnötiger Aufwand an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Karotte81 (24. Oktober 2021)

Okay, gut zu wissen., wenn auch schade dass man es nicht eindeutig sagen kann. Die Temperatur des VRAM kann ich selber nicht messen. Ich habe meine GPU auch seit jeher auf ungefähr +500 laufen. 

Es ist aber ja tatsächlich so, dass die Karten ja wenn meist durch den VRAM "sterben", das hatte ich auch schonmal. 

Genutzt wird die Karte immer in 1440p oder 4K, je nach Spiel. Ich habe damals auch primär über 3DMark gebencht, da sieht man den Unterschied ja schon, aber FPS in Spielen habe ich nicht verglichen. War nur verwundert über die Aussage dass es "außer beim benchen nichts bringt", aber wie bei sovielen Sachen im Leben, kann man die wenigsten Sachen verallgemeinern.  

Und in Zeiten wo GPUs viel zu teuer sind, interessiert mich natürlich alles was der Langlebigkeit meiner Karte zuträglich ist. Ich glaub ich nehms mal raus für's Erste ^^


----------



## deady1000 (24. Oktober 2021)

Du kannst ja zB mal HeavenBenchmark oder ein Spiel deiner Wahl anschmeißen und in Echtzeit das Speicher-OC an-/ausschalten, dann schauen wieviel es bei deiner GTX1080Ti bringt. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass du hier und da ein paar FPS bekommst, besonders auf WQHD aufwärts.


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hat mal einer Wasserblöcke ohne aktive Backplate gegen Wasserblöcke mit aktiver Backplate verglichen und das getestet? Ich glaube das macht null Unterschied. ^^ Ob du jetzt 80°C oder 60°C auf dem Speicher hast, der wird früher oder später eh praktisch am selben Punkt aussteigen. Wie hoch kommt man maximal? 22Gbps, wenn überhaupt?? Und es wurde ja auch schon darauf hingewiesen, dass nicht jedes Spiel zwangsläufig von Speicher-OC profitieren muss. Also unnötiger Aufwand an dieser Stelle.



Ich hab so nen Ding, und das VRAM wird schon merklich kühler.
Ob Du nun 80 oder 60° hast, macht aus Performance-Sicht sicherlich keinen Unterschied, aber ob Du 106 oder 86° hast sehr wohl, und das ohne OC schon 
Eventuell ist es auch der Lebensdauer des Fehldesigns zuträglich.

Im CPU-Limit wird der Speicher dann richtig kühl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir hatten Tests mit Mining als Extrem-Beispiel gemacht und auch dabei bleibt der Speicher weit unter 90°.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Oktober 2021)

Mit meiner 3080 Grafikkarte auch Wassergekühlt ab Werk, ist die Temperatur auch gut bei etwa 60°C in Games und mit Mining bis auf 72°C. Wassertemperatur liegt in Games bei 30°C und mit Mining um die 28°C. Hängt ja auch von der erreichten Wassertemperatur mit ab und diese wiederum von der Fläche der verbauten Radiatoren.

Aber eine 3080 hat auch keine VRam auf der Rückseite, daher muss sie auch keine aktiv gekühlte Backplate haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Erhöht Speicher-OC bei den Karten überhaupt relevant die Speicher-Temperatur?


Ja tut es, wenn der Speicher entsprechen belastet wird. Jag mal mit Speicher OC nen 5k Polygonschwergewicht durch, aber auch beim Mining merkt man das relevant.


----------



## deady1000 (24. Oktober 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab so nen Ding, und das VRAM wird schon merklich kühler.


Ja aber die Karte ist zusätzlich eh noch wassergekühlt oder?
Es gibt viele die sagen, dass ein Wasserblock ansich auch den Rückseitigen Speicher schon deutlich unter 80-90°C bringt, weil die meiste Hitze vom gekühlten PCB absorbiert wird und eine aktive Backplate dadurch vollkommen unnötig wird. Die Ausnahme wäre, wenn man einen Luftkühler verwendet und nur die Backplate zur Kühlung gekauft wird. Aber wer macht das schon. Wenn man den Loop hat, dann packt man die Karte da auch rein.

Meine Backplate ist "semi-aktiv" gekühlt, da sie über eine relativ große Fläche (der eckige Ausschnitt der FE-Modelle) direkt mit Wärmeleitpaste an den Wasserblock gekoppelt ist und somit ihre Wärme abgeben kann. Mein Speicher ging nicht mal unter Mining-Todeslast über 80°C. Bei Karten ohne aktive Backplate kann es unmöglich 10-20° schlechter sein. Vielleicht 5°.



HisN schrieb:


> Ob Du nun 80 oder 60° hast, macht aus Performance-Sicht sicherlich keinen Unterschied, aber ob Du 106 oder 86° hast sehr wohl, und das ohne OC schon


Zeig mir mal ne wassergekühlte RTX3090, die auf >100°C Speichertemperatur kommt. 
Glaube nicht, dass es sowas gibt.


----------



## Eyren (25. Oktober 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ne wassergekühlte RTX3090, die auf >100°C Speichertemperatur kommt.
> Glaube nicht, dass es sowas gibt.


Ist doch bei einigen hier im Forum der Fall.

Und das teils sogar mit aktiver backplate. Ja natürlich alles bei "massivem" oc des speichers und mining aber heiß werden die Dinger.


----------



## Richu006 (25. Oktober 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ist doch bei einigen hier im Forum der Fall.
> 
> Und das teils sogar mit aktiver backplate. Ja natürlich alles bei "massivem" oc des speichers und mining aber heiß werden die Dinger.


Also ich komme auch auf 90°C (mining Last) bei 32°c wasser. 

Bei mir ligts vermutlich an den erstens dicken und zweitens wohl nicht sehr guten Wärmeleitpads unter der Backplate.

Aber ja da 90°C sind ja noch ok. Deshalb lasse ich das so...

Beim zocken komme ich so auf 70°C


----------



## deady1000 (25. Oktober 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ist doch bei einigen hier im Forum der Fall.
> 
> Und das teils sogar mit aktiver backplate. Ja natürlich alles bei "massivem" oc des speichers und mining aber heiß werden die Dinger.


Über 100°C trotz WaKü? Klingt absolut unnormal.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Also ich komme auch auf 90°C (mining Last) bei 32°c wasser.
> Bei mir ligts vermutlich an den erstens dicken und zweitens wohl nicht sehr guten Wärmeleitpads unter der Backplate.
> Aber ja da 90°C sind ja noch ok. Deshalb lasse ich das so...
> Beim zocken komme ich so auf 70°C


Sowas würde ich auch erwarten.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2021)

Die verbauten Wärmeleitpads sind aber teils auch wirklich eine frechheit auf den Karten.


----------



## Snoopy69 (25. Oktober 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja tut es, wenn der Speicher entsprechen belastet wird. Jag mal mit Speicher OC nen 5k Polygonschwergewicht durch, aber auch beim Mining merkt man das relevant.


Ja, Mining ist die Hölle für VRAM
Ohne VRAM-OC wird die Temperatur etwas erträglicher

Die 3080FE musste ich padmodden (hat 15-20k weniger Temperatur gebracht). Die 3090 FTW3 Ultra kommt noch klar (Lüfter Max. 95%)


Gurdi schrieb:


> Die verbauten Wärmeleitpads sind aber teils auch wirklich eine frechheit auf den Karten.


Nicht nur die Pads ansich - auch, wie diese  ab Werk angebracht wurden (zb nur halb drauf). Das ist zum Glück nicht die Regel


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ja, Mining ist die Hölle für VRAM
> Ohne VRAM-OC wird die Temperatur etwas erträglicher
> 
> Die 3080FE musste ich padmodden (hat 15-20k weniger Temperatur gebracht). Die 3090 FTW3 Ultra kommt noch klar (Lüfter Max. 95%)
> ...


Ich bin auch schwer am überlegen ob ich die Pads nicht tausche auf der 70Ti, die Temps sind mir ein Dorn im Auge. Eigentlich wollte ich die Karte aber unangetastet lassen, weil ich nicht vorhabe die sehr lange zu halten.


----------



## deady1000 (25. Oktober 2021)

Was waren das noch für schöne Zeiten, als die Speichermodule noch schön vor sich hin gebrutzelt haben und man überhaupt nichts auslesen konnte.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (26. Oktober 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Was waren das noch für schöne Zeiten, als die Speichermodule noch schön vor sich hin gebrutzelt haben und man überhaupt nichts auslesen konnte.


Nach dem Motto: "Was ich nicht weiß,  macht mich nicht heiß "


----------



## Richu006 (26. Oktober 2021)

Lustigerweise, als die 3090 auf den Markt kam habe ich hier im Forum noch genau darüber diskutiert.

Wir kamen damals zum Schluss, dass Nvidia diese temperaturen nicht offenlegt, weil diese wohl nicht schön anzusehen wären. Und sich dann Leute nur unnötigerweise darüber Sorgen machen würden.

Und es kam wie es kommen musste.

Könnte man diese Temperaturen bis heute nicht auslesen. (Und den hotspot auch nicht)

Dann wären die rtx 30k temperaturen in keinem Forum ein Thema...

Denn meine 3090 würde im mining Betrieb gerade mal geschmeidige 32°C warm werden


----------



## artorias (26. Oktober 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal ne wassergekühlte RTX3090, die auf >100°C Speichertemperatur kommt.
> Glaube nicht, dass es sowas gibt.


Hier ich 

Mit meiner 3090 Strix bin ich sogar regelmäßig auf 110°C gekommen. Volles Gehäuse,  900RPM auf den Lüftern und grottige WLPs machen es möglich. Gleichzeitig war die GPU maximal auf 60°C, wahrscheinlich auch nur, wegen des VRAM. Jetzt mit AB und vernünftigen WLPs muss ich mich schon echt anstrengen um die Speicher höher als 80°C zu bekommen.


----------



## P0werp1ay (28. Oktober 2021)

Hat hier jemand ne 3080Ti Founders Edition und betreibt diese mit ner Wakü? weil ich habe das glück gehabt einen zu bekommen und möchte die natürlich auf wakü umbauen. Habe mir da den Alphacool rausgesucht der angeblich passen soll laut Kompatibilitätslist aber vielleicht kann hier jemand was zu sagen wie der Kühler so ist


----------



## deady1000 (28. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht kommt bald ein EKWB Special Edition für die Ti. Habe so einen auf der 90er. Siehe hier. Leider recht teuer. Das In/Out-Terminal ist in mehreren Ausführungen/Richtungen im Lieferumfang enthalten und leuchtet natürlich. ^^





__





						Search results for: 'D-RGB - Special Edition rtx'  – EK Webshop
					

EKWaterBlocks Shop offers you complete assortiment for water-cooling of your PC. Only EK and EK confirmed quality products.




					www.ekwb.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (28. Oktober 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt bald ein EKWB Special Edition für die Ti.


Der für die 3080 FE passt auch auf die 3080 Ti


----------



## deady1000 (28. Oktober 2021)

Jau, du hast recht.
Also macht auch Sinn und die schreiben das sogar leicht versteckt in der Kompatibilitätsliste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind halt die gleichen PCBs mit +2 Modulen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann würde ich den Block definitiv empfehlen.









						EK-Quantum Vector FE RTX 3080 D-RGB - Silver Special Edition
					

This is a Special Edition Nickel/Black EK water block enclosure engineered for the latest NVIDIA® GeForce® RTX ™ 3080 Founders Edition graphics cards. The cooling engine is the evolution of the 2nd generation EK® Quantum Vector GPU water blocks. This water block enclosure is only compatible with...




					www.ekwb.com


----------



## IICARUS (29. Oktober 2021)

Wenn es etwas günstiger sein soll:








						BYKSKI Nvidia RTX 3080 (Ti) FE inkl. Backplate (inkl. Backplate)
					

Bykski Wasserblock für die Nvidia RTX 3080 (Ti) FE mit Backplate (N-RTX3080FE-X). Versand direkt aus Deutschland.




					ezmodding.com
				




Sind auch sehr gute Kühler.


----------



## JaniZz (2. November 2021)

Hi @All

ich wollte mal meine UV erfahrung mit meiner RTX 3080ti FE teilen.

In meinen Augen bestätigt sich auch bei dieser Karte, dass Nvidia, Ampere mit hilfe der Brechstange (Strom) an Big Navi in Benchmarks vorbei wollte.

Meine 3080ti FE läuft bei 300Watt mit nahezu identischer Leistung wie Stock, nur dass sie dabei 50Watt weniger vebraucht.
Wichtig ist natürlich eine ausreichend guter Airflow im Tower. Mein Fractal Define R6 ist bestückt mit 3x 140 zuluft vorne+unten und 2x 140 auf ein 240 Radiator abluft.

Ich habe natürlich einige Zeit in meine Afterburner Curve reingesteckt um Stabil das Optimum rauszuholen. (Metro Exodus Benchmark)

Mit diesen Werten entpuppt sich die RTX3080ti zu der Karte, die sie hätte sein müssen. Der GA102 ist in den Spannungregionen zwischen 780mv bis 850mv erst richtig effizient. Dabei Taktet Sie zwischen 1720Mhz-1840Mhz im GPU Limit.
Bis 300 Watt arbeitet der Kühler der FE unauffällig leise und kühl genug, um konstante Boost Taktraten zu erreichen

Ergebnis sind folgende Werte:

PL: 85%
Lüfterkurve Stock
max. Temp Chip: 69°C
max. Temp VRAM: 90°C
max. RPM Lüfter:  ~1700 rpm
21°C Raumtemperatur 

Mein System:
AMD Ryzen 9 5900X Custom WaKü 240 Radi
32GB 3600Mhz CL16
Tower: Fractal Define R6 gedämmt mit Staubfilter


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (2. November 2021)

Mann sollte aber nicht mit einem power Limit arbeiten. Mit dem Curie Editor im Afterburner bekommst du bessere Ergebnisse hin.

Edit hab gerade gesehen du hast ne curve drin. Wobei die eher "anders" aussehen sollte... such dir die Ziel Spannung und wähle dazu eine Frequenz die du erreichen "willst" ab dem Punkt folgt eine Gerade....
Er wird also immer den Punkt versuchen zu halten.... 
Damit reduziert du das hin und her geclocke und die Leistungsspizten. Die Karte läuft ruhiger.


----------



## TheOpenfield (2. November 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> bessere Ergebnisse


*andere Ergebnisse

Die gesamte Curve optimieren (GPU Offset oder Curve Optimizer) und das Powerlimit beschränken ist ebenfalls eine völlig legitime Option.

Um eine Lüfterkurve zu optimieren, ist das sogar besser, da die mittlere Leistungsaufnahme relativ konstant bleibt. Beim klassischen Curve-Undervolting hat man zwar konstanten Takt und Spannung, allerdings variiert die Leistungsaufnahme je nach Spiel und Auflösung enorm.


----------



## JaniZz (2. November 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Mann sollte aber nicht mit einem power Limit arbeiten. Mit dem Curie Editor im Afterburner bekommst du bessere Ergebnisse hin.
> 
> Edit hab gerade gesehen du hast ne curve drin. Wobei die eher "anders" aussehen sollte... such dir die Ziel Spannung und wähle dazu eine Frequenz die du erreichen "willst" ab dem Punkt folgt eine Gerade....
> Er wird also immer den Punkt versuchen zu halten....
> Damit reduziert du das hin und her geclocke und die Leistungsspizten. Die Karte läuft ruhiger.


Bisher habe ich wie du es beschreibst den curve Modus verwendet, nur macht man damit das eigentlich "Feature" der modernen GPU's zunichte.  Das hin und her Takten ist doch gewollt und dient der optimalen Performance in jeglicher Auslastung.

Das PT Limit ermöglicht auch bei niedrigerer Auslastung höhere Taktraten zu fahren.  So entsteht ein im Durchschnitt höhere Leistung. 

Mach ich es wie du beschreibst, Nagel ich die frequenz auf Spannung x fest und die Karte kann bei geringer Auslastung nicht mehr hoch takten und nicht ihre volle Power aus der Dose ziehen.

Das sind meine Gedanken dazu.


----------



## deady1000 (2. November 2021)

@JaniZz Du machst es etwas zu kompliziert. Das Powerlimit würde ich überhaupt nicht anfassen. Einfach auf 100% oder höher lassen. Ziehe im Afterburner die komplette Kurve mit Shift herunter und ziehe dann bei der gewünschten Spannung einen Punkt bis zur gewünschten Frequenz hoch. Apply drücken und fertig. Sieht dann wie hier aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte wird dann wie gewohnt bei ca 100MHz rumideln und bei Last geht sie auf zB 800mV und zB 1860MHz. Sie wird weder höher takten, noch niedriger, außer die CPU oder die Software bottleneckt. Die Leistungsaufnahme wird sich dann voraussichtlich irgendwo zwischen 200-300W einpendeln, je nach Spiel. Lass die Karte einfach ziehen was sie braucht, statt ihr ein Limit vorzugeben.

Die Kurven kannste beim UV vergessen. Einfach die Spannung und die Frequenz festnageln und fertig. Die Kurven sind eher hilfreich, wenn man sich im harten OC-Bereich befindet und die Karte quasi um jeden MHz-Step mit dem Powerlimit kämpfen muss. Da macht so eine Kurve Sinn. Beim UV eher nicht.

PS: Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass es dir hier um Effizienz geht. Daher wird die niedrigstmögliche Spannung festgenagelt, mit der die Karte noch einigermaßen gute Frequenzen hinbekommt. Bei Ampere sind das, wie von dir bereits festgestellt, so um die 800mV (+/- 25mV). Drüber wirds schnell ineffizient und drunter relativ instabil.

PS2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1770mHz bei 831mV und 293W sind nicht gut optimiert.
Da sind noch locker 60MHz drin bei der Spannung.
Wie gesagt, hau die Kurve weg. Die bringt nix.

Mach lieber 825mV fix und suche die stabile maximale Frequenz. Wahrscheinlich so um die 1860MHz. Das ist schneller und verbraucht etwas weniger Strom und die Karte passt sich nicht ständig der Last an, sondern fährt stabil auf diesen Werten und die Leistungsaufnahme schwankt je nach Last.



TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Beim klassischen Curve-Undervolting hat man zwar konstanten Takt und Spannung, allerdings variiert die Leistungsaufnahme je nach Spiel und Auflösung enorm.


Ist doch egal. ^^ Klar, du hast dann bei Cyberpunk deine >300W und bei anderen Spielen vielleicht nur 200W. Ist dann halt so. Besser als wenn die Karte wegen der Kurve und einem kurzen Last-Loch ab und zu in instabile Frequenzen reinschießt und das Spiel crasht. 

Nach Powerlimit würde ich nur gehen, wenn man Temperaturprobleme hat und man einen gewissen Wert wirklich nicht überschreiten will. Aber bei perfekter Kühlung würde ich immer nach Spannung gehen und dann die optimale Frequenz suchen.


----------



## TheOpenfield (2. November 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Leistungsaufnahme schwankt je nach Last.


Und wenn er genau das nicht will? Ist bei Lukü, wie oben genannt, ggf. einfacher. So holt die Karte das Maximum aus dem "Kühlbudget" (in seinem Fall bspw. ~300W für einen angenehmen Betrieb). 

Dennoch sehe ich da, wie du, noch Optimierungspotential. Entweder den Offset für die gesamte Curve ausloten oder den Curve-Optimizer anschmeißen, der gerade unten rum noch viel optimieren kann.


----------



## deady1000 (2. November 2021)

Ja aber was für Temperaturprobleme. Die Lüfter gehen auf 46% und die Temperatur peakt bei 69°C im 293W Benchmark. Mit der festen Spannung wird's auch nicht wärmer als jetzt, wenn er 825mV einstellt, sondern kühler. Die aktuelle Kurve zieht ihn ja auf 831mV und laut der Maximalwerte sogar teilweise auf 1043mV. Voll unnötig. ^^

Ich sehe da absolut keinen Grund nach Powerlimit zu gehen. Spannung festnageln und gut ist. Man muss sich schon entscheiden. Entweder Overclocking mit Kurve oder UV und dann Spannung und Frequenz manuell perfekt optimieren.

Das da ist nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes.


----------



## TheOpenfield (2. November 2021)

Den Grund hat er selbst doch genannt: 


JaniZz schrieb:


> Das PT Limit ermöglicht auch bei niedrigerer Auslastung höhere Taktraten zu fahren. So entsteht ein im Durchschnitt höhere Leistung.



Bei deiner Vorgehensweise wird die Karte in einem anderen, anspruchsvolleren Spiel eben mehr verbrauchen und dadurch ggf. lauter, als er es möchte. Und in anspruchsloseren Spielen wird die Karte, wie du schon sagst, weniger verbrauchen - nutzt dann aber das "überschüssige" Kühlpotential nicht aus, wie er es gerne hätte.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Besser als wenn die Karte wegen der Kurve und einem kurzen Last-Loch ab und zu in instabile Frequenzen reinschießt und das Spiel crasht.


Warum sollte das passieren?


----------



## deady1000 (2. November 2021)

Achso, ja zB wenn er jetzt DOTA spielt, dann wird die Karte sich natürlich auf so 1100MHz runtertakten. Die Kurve ist zwar nicht "kurvig", sondern abschüssig, aber die MHz-Steps sind ja schon noch da. Die Karte wird halt etwas gröber heruntertakten als mit Kurve. Aber runtertakten wird sie schon noch, wenn die Auslastung runtergeht und sie wird dann auch wenig verbrauchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Leistung verliert man damit nicht.
Wenn die Karte möchte, wird sie wieder voll hochtakten.



TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Warum sollte das passieren?


Naja bei seiner Kurve jetzt nicht, aber wenn die etwas höher wäre, dann könnte die Karte hier und da versuchen auf 2GHz zu klettern, wenn das Powerlimit es zuließe und das Spiel kurzzeitig wenig Last verursacht. Da steigen einige Karten schnell aus. Seine Kurve ist da jetzt nicht scharf genug.

Aber mit fixem UV kann das halt niemals passieren.
Da bleibt die Karte immer bei der gewünschten Frequenz und Spannung.

Siehe:


xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Er wird also immer den Punkt versuchen zu halten....
> Damit reduziert du das hin und her geclocke und die Leistungsspizten. Die Karte läuft ruhiger.


----------



## TheOpenfield (2. November 2021)

Es geht eher um die oberen Boost-Steps, welche je nach Last noch genutzt werden können. In Metro liegen dann bspw. die 1800@0.8V an bei 300W, in den aktuellen Assassins Creed, welche dafür bekannt sind, relativ sparsam zu sein, dann 1900@0.9V bei 300W. So wird das Powerbudget/Kühlpotential perfekt genutzt, um die maximale Leistung rauszuholen.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Naja bei seiner Kurve jetzt nicht, aber wenn die etwas höher wäre, dann könnte die Karte hier und da versuchen auf 2GHz zu klettern, wenn das Powerlimit es zuließe und das Spiel kurzzeitig wenig Last verursacht. Da steigen einige Karten schnell aus. Seine Kurve ist da jetzt nicht scharf genug.



Das ist mit dem normalen GPU-Offset relativ gut auszuloten, da die Curve genau so designt wurde, dass wenn die oberen Stufen stabil laufen, unten alles stabil bleibt. Deswegen würde ich an der Curve selbst nichts weiter optimieren abseits vom Offset, da es extrem aufwändig ist, die Stabilität zu gewährleisten (ich denke mal, darauf willst du hinaus). Ein wenig Potential ist aber auch hier vorhanden, das kann sich bspw. der Curve-Optimizer zu nutze machen. Bei meiner Turing GPU kommt hier eine sehr brauchbare Curve raus, die unten rum noch etwas mehr Offset drauflegt.

Wie gesagt, beide Methoden haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile - man muss selbst entscheiden, welches Ziel man erreichen möchte.


----------



## deady1000 (2. November 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> In Metro liegen dann bspw. die 1800@0.8V an bei 300W, in den aktuellen Assassins Creed, welche dafür bekannt sind, relativ sparsam zu sein, dann 1900@0.9V bei 300W. So wird das Powerbudget/Kühlpotential perfekt genutzt, um die maximale Leistung rauszuholen.


Ich glaube wir reden einfach von 2 verschiedenen Dingen.

Du/Ihr scheint die maximale Leistung bei dem Powerlimit rausholen zu wollen, während ich versuche auf Effizienz zu gehen. Im oben genannten Beispiel liefe Assassins Creed dann halt nicht bei 300W, sondern wahrscheinlich mit 250W oder noch weniger, natürlich auch mit etwas weniger Takt als 1900MHz, aber die 40MHz merkste wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht.

Das meine ich halt. Entweder man geht auf Effizienz oder auf Leistung. Was ihr da macht ist ein Mittelding per Powerlimit. Natürlich kann man das so machen, aber das ist kein richtiges Undervolting.


----------



## TheOpenfield (2. November 2021)

So sieht es aus. Mit deiner Methode zwingst du die Karte immer in den Effizienz-Sweetspot, was ich ebenso gut nachvollziehen kann. 



deady1000 schrieb:


> das ist kein richtiges Undervolting.


Darüber lässt sich streiten


----------



## JaniZz (2. November 2021)

schön das ich dazu eine kleine diskussion auslösen konnte, weil genau dieses Thema  ich, seit dem ich die 3080ti habe, überdenkt habe.

Meine Kurve ist mit steiegender Spannung flacher. Warum? Weil die Effiziens bei steigender Spannung und Temperatur abnimmt.
Somit kann man bei den niedrigen Spannungen mehr Offset (+300Mhz) geben, im oberen Bereich dann viel weniger (+100Mhz). Siehe Bild im Anhang. Die untere Linie ist die Stock Kurve.

Das führt dazu, dass die Karte in allen  Spannungsbereichen auf das abgestimmt ist, was der Chip hergibt.  Jeder Punkt in der Kurve ist am Cocl/Voltage optimum.

Mal ein kleines vereifachtes Beispiel, welche die Vorteile meine Methode mit FPS Limiter zeigen sollen

Ein Game im FPS Limit für 10 min
120 FPS
die GPU braucht zwischen 1700-1780 Mhz um 120 FPS zu stemmen.
PL 300Watt

Deine Methode:
GPU braucht für 1780Mhz 0,812V
next Step sind dann schon nur noch 1680 0,806V--->1620 0,750V
Deine Kurve ist stark fallend und alle Boost-Punkte hinter deinen Sweet Spot sind weit weg von dem was der Chip kann.
Was dann passiert... Entweder deine Karte nagelt einfach die 1780Mhz bei 0,812V fest beu ausreichender Auslastung, oder bei geringerer Auslastung fällt der Boost ein oder zwei Booststeps ab 1620Mhz-1680Mhz, also zu wenig um die 120 FPS zu halten. Das passiert vielleicht nur sehr kurz und deine GPU legt 90% der Zeit deine 0,812V bei 1780Mhz an. *AVG Voltage liegst du sagen wir mal dann in 10 min bei 0,810V.*

Meine Methode:
GPU braucht für 1780 Mhz 0,812V
Der nächste Step in meiner Kurve ist 1760 Mhz 0,806
Dann 1740 Mhz 0,800V--->1700 Mhz 0,793V

Nach diesen kleinen und feinen Boost Steps muss meine Karte um die 120 FPS zu halten 0,793V-0,812V verwenden. Sie schwank jetzt je nach Asslastung zwischein diesen Punkten in der Kurve und arbeitet immer im Optimalen Bereich Clock/Voltage=sehr Effizient und das FPS Limit kann immer gehalten werden. *In  den 10 Minuten AVG braucht meine Methode 0,800V  um die 120 FPS zu halten.

Das bedeutet, dass nach deine Methode die GPU im Schnitt nach 10 Minuten mehr Energie verbaucht hat (AVG Voltage 0,800vs0,810V) und die 120 FPS  werdem nicht gehalten.*


Andere Beispiel:
 Game in 10 minuten ohne FPS Limiter:

Deine Methode taktet egal in welcher Auslastung  in den 10 Minuten 1780Mhz0,812V und verbraucht dabei AVG 280Watt. FPS liegen dann AVG bei120FPS

Meine Methode taktet je nach Auslastung 1780Mhz0,812V -1900Mhz 0,900V da ihr mehr und feinere Boost Steps zur Vergügung stehen und die Kurve nach 1780Mhz nicht abgehackt wurde.
In den 10 Minuten verbraucht sie AVG 300Watt liegt aber bei den AVG FPS bei 125FPS.


So, welche Methode ist jetzt besser? 

Falls ich mich irre bitte korriegiert mich, aber mir scheint es sehr schlüssig zu sein.

Warum sonst sollten alle GPU Hersteller mit dem Powerlimit arbeiten? Weil somit im Schnitt die FPS/Watt so besser sind.

Früher (vor 2013) gab es die Boost funktion und das Powerlimit  nicht. Die Karten haben genau das gemacht ,was du mit deiner Methode machst. Takt festgenagelt auf Voltage X.
Das hat ein Grund warum sich das Weiterentwickelt hat.


----------



## deady1000 (3. November 2021)

Es stimmt ja nicht, dass die Karte bei fixer Spannung und fixem Takt immer xy Watt verbraucht. Das ist komplett abhängig vom Spiel und wie es die Karte belastet. Kann bei sehr heftiger Last über 300W steigen und bei moderater Last auch mal 180W oder so.

Und mit Verlaub, es bringt dir gar nichts, wenn die Karte bei Minderauslastung (im Downclocking) höher taktet, weil die Karte da eh nur hingeht, weil sie sich langweilt. Die Performance spielt sich nur im obersten Bereich der Kurve ab. Alles was links ist, tritt eh nur ein, wenn die Karte rumpimmelt und warum sollte sie das tun. Wenn die Karte runtertaktet, dann sind deine Spieleinstellungen kacke oder die Karte für deine Spiele der komplette Overkill. ^^



JaniZz schrieb:


> Deine Kurve ist stark fallend und alle Boost-Punkte hinter deinen Sweet Spot sind weit weg von dem was der Chip kann.


Ja. Weil es egal ist.



JaniZz schrieb:


> Warum sonst sollten alle GPU Hersteller mit dem Powerlimit arbeiten? Weil somit im Schnitt die FPS/Watt so besser sind.


Die RTX3090FE hat ein Powerlimit von 350W, welches man auf 400W anheben kann. Das ist Nvidia Ampere. Die sind mit 350W angegeben und dann ballern die auch bis dahin, mit aller Kraft - ob's was bringt oder nicht. Du hast doch selbst festgestellt, dass es oberhalb von 300W praktisch gar nichts mehr bringt (zumindest hat das nix mehr mit Effizienz zu tun). Die Hersteller wissen das zwar auch, aber um Effizienz geht es denen aktuell schlicht nicht. Um die Effizienz kümmern sich die Kunden, die Bock drauf haben. Kunden erwarten, wenn da 350W draufstehen, dass die Karte auch bis 350W ballert. ^^

Außerdem ist es für die Hersteller viel leichter die Karte in Limits laufen zu lassen. Die geben einfach 350W vor und fertig. Der GPU-Boost wird sich daran abarbeiten und den maximalen Takt einstellen. Was wäre das für eine Arbeit bei jedem Chip erstmal den Sweetspot zu finden. Zumal die ja auch die Karte für eine entsprechende Leistungsaufnahme auslegen (Spannungsversorgung und nicht zuletzt den Kühler). Daher sind Powerlimits hier verpflichtend.

Man gewinnt auch mit Sweetspot-Optimierung keine Benchmarks gegen die Konkurrenz. Darum machen die das nicht. Und klar, natürlich ist GPU-Boost inkl Powerlimit schneller als, wenn man die Karte auf 800mV festnagelt und ihr ca 250mV vorenthält. Mit 1050mV oder höher wird die mehr Leistung erbringen. Die wird aber auch hier und da 50% mehr Strom für 10% mehr Frames verballern. Muss halt jeder selber wissen.

//

Bald kommt ja die RTX3090super/Ti/wasweißich und angeblich kommt die mit 450W(?) Powerlimit. Wenn man sich die Specs anschaut wird das prinzipiell eine RTX3090 mit +2% mehr Shadern, mehr Werks-OC auf dem baugleichen Speicher (die angegebene Bandbreite erreicht eine RTX3090 auch mit etwas OC) und vor allem einem deutlich höheren Powerlimit. Das ist eben momentan für die Hersteller der einzige Weg noch Leistung rauszukitzeln.

Effizienztechnisch macht das natürlich null Sinn und man darf die Karte auf keinen Fall fix untervolten, denn sonst wäre sie wohl kaum schneller als eine RTX3090 mit dem gleichen UV. Aber so sieht es halt aktuell aus.


----------



## TheOpenfield (3. November 2021)

Da stimme ich zu. Der Boost-Mechanismus ist vieles, aber nicht auf Effizienz getrimmt (ähnlich bei den CPUs). Es wird immer versucht, innerhalb der Limits (Power+Temp) die maximalen möglichen Boost-Stufen auszunutzen.

Höhere Spannungsstufen haben effizienztechnisch *immer *das Nachsehen, da der Verbrauch bei identischer Belastung quadratisch über die Spannung skaliert. Das kann man mit einem nahezu linearen Taktanstieg niemals ausgleichen 

Und tatsächlich wird die Effizienz mit der minimal möglichen Spannung auch am höchsten sein (~1500@0.7).

Der Boost-Mechanismus ist bei aktuellen GPUs und CPUs allerdings notwendig, damit die Chips "idiotensicher" laufen. Das liegt einfach daran, dass die Belastung von Anwendung zu Anwendung extrem variiert - was damals nicht in diesem Ausmaß der Fall war.  Angefangen hat es damit, dass Privatnutzer ihre dicken GPUs mit Furmark über den Jordan geschossen haben 

Bei mir ist das recht ähnlich und auch der Grund, weshalb ich für "Undervolting" den Boost-Mechanismus im vollen Umfang benutze. Die GPU sieht bei mir neben Spielen auch Lasten, welche deutlich darüber hinaus gehen, oder auch weit darunter liegen und durch den Mehrtakt extrem profitieren bei einem absolut gesehen geringen Mehrverbrauch.


----------



## deady1000 (3. November 2021)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu. Der Boost-Mechanismus ist vieles, aber nicht auf Effizienz getrimmt (ähnlich bei den CPUs). Es wird immer versucht, innerhalb der Limits (Power+Temp) die maximalen möglichen Boost-Stufen auszunutzen.





TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Der Boost-Mechanismus ist bei aktuellen GPUs und CPUs allerdings notwendig, damit die Chips "idiotensicher" laufen.


Genau meine Rede!


----------



## JaniZz (3. November 2021)

Ok. Meine Annahme war falsch, dass bei geringeren Auslastung und fixer Spannung gleich viel verbraucht wird wie unter voller Auslastung.

Wieder was gelernt.

Btw. 0,787V für 1725 MHz ist bei mir bis jetzt sweet Spot.


----------



## Karotte81 (10. November 2021)

Und nochmal eine Frage. Ist zwar nicht ganz richtig hier, aber da ihr ja alle MSI Afterburner benutzt bzw. mit Undervolt/Übertaktung zu tun habt, könntet ihr das ja evtl wissen. Google hat mich leider nicht schlauer gemacht.

Kann man im Afterburner irgendwie die Limits bei nVidia Karten aufheben, beim GPU und Memory Clock? Mich interessiert dabei auch weniger die Limits nach oben, sondern eher die nach unten. Da stoppt bei der 1080Ti bspw. bei Memory bei -502.  Wirkt auch irgendwie wie ein willkürlicher Wert. Warum -502...wieso nicht 500...oder 499, oder 501? ^^

Kann man diesen Wert irgendwie erweitern?
Oder welches alternative Übertaktungstool kann das?


----------



## HisN (10. November 2021)

Nein, kann man nicht erweitern. 
Wenn Du das möchtest, dann müsstest Du im Guru3D-Forum einen Thread eröffnen und Unwinder (den Programmierer vom Afterburner) darum bitten das für Dich zu tun, bzw. gleich im Afterburner-Erweiterungs-Vorschlag-Thread posten.

Aber in der Regel ist er nicht aufgeschlossen gengenüber sowas^^

Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, wie ich ihn darum gebeten haben das 4GB-Limit bei der Anzeige von RAM und VRAM zu erweitern. Kam sofort ne Absage .... Die Zeit hat es dann geklärt, als immer mehr Leute auf 64-Bit-Windows umgestiegen sind, und ich nicht mehr alleine als kleiner XP-64-Bit-User dahingekrochen kam, ist dann auch irgendwann dieses Limit erweitert worden. 
Meine nächste Frage war, ob er das Limit von 32-Prozessorkernen erweitern könnte.... wieder ne Absage.


----------



## Karotte81 (10. November 2021)

Okay, hm. Ich sage dir wieso ich das wissen möchte. Als ich vor einiger Zeit mal mit dem NH QuickMiner rumgespielt habe, ist mir aufgefallen dass das Tool, wenn ich eine bestimmte Einstellung auf der Website nutze(Effizienz niedrig heißt es glaube ich), die Werte meiner Grafikkarte verändert. Und in dieser Einstellung senkt er bspw. den Speicher auf 4000Mhz ab, was ich mit dem Afterburner vorne u hinten nicht erreichen kann(man sieht die Taktrate aber im Afterburner).

Und da frage ich mich eben, wie machen die das denn, das müsste dann doch auch anders zu bewerkstelligen sein?
Zumal für AMD Karten ja im Afterburner eine Option existiert, die OC Werte auszuweiten, zwar womöglich nur nach oben, aber wenns nach oben geht, müsste es ja auch nach unten gehen.

Und da wir grad beim Thema Mining sind. Ich dachte der Speicher ist so relevant, es wird aber fast überall geraten den Speicher abzusenken, anstatt ihn schneller zu machen. Ich nicht verstehen 

PS: https://www.nicehash.com/blog/post/how-to-use-octune-with-nicehash-quickminer Müsste das nicht mit OCTune funktionieren? Habe mir das nie richtig angeschaut, da es so aussah als könnte man da viel falsches einstellen ^^


----------



## Nathenhale (10. November 2021)

Ich meine (das habe ich damals wegen meiner 1080ti und dem Powerlimit gemacht) das man die Werte einfach in einer Config datei des MSI afterburners anpassen kann.
Also in der Config kann man anpassen was max ist und was min ist.
Ob die Grafikkarte das aber erlaubt ist eine Sache des Bios (der GPU) .


----------



## deady1000 (10. November 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Und da wir grad beim Thema Mining sind. Ich dachte der Speicher ist so relevant, es wird aber fast überall geraten den Speicher abzusenken, anstatt ihn schneller zu machen. Ich nicht verstehen


Grundsätzlich ist Speicher bei Grafikkarten immer besonders gefährdet für Ausfälle und letztendlich den Tod der Karte. Geht mit Fehlern und Artefakten los und kann dann auch bis zum Exitus führen.

Aber Speicher verreckt normalerweise nicht an der Freuqenz oder an der Spannung, die man sowieso normalerweise nicht manipulieren kann, sondern letztendlich an der Temperatur und thermischer Degradation. Die Kombination aus hohen Temperaturen und hohem Overclocking ist dann die tödliche Mischung, die eine Karte dann auch mal killen kann.

Wenn man die Temperaturen auslesen und unterhalb von ~90°C halten kann, dann ist Overclocking eigentlich problemlos machbar, ohne dass jetzt eine extreme Gefahr besteht.


----------



## Snoopy69 (10. November 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Und nochmal eine Frage. Ist zwar nicht ganz richtig hier, aber da ihr ja alle MSI Afterburner benutzt bzw. mit Undervolt/Übertaktung zu tun habt, könntet ihr das ja evtl wissen. Google hat mich leider nicht schlauer gemacht.
> 
> Kann man im Afterburner irgendwie die Limits bei nVidia Karten aufheben, beim GPU und Memory Clock? Mich interessiert dabei auch weniger die Limits nach oben, sondern eher die nach unten. Da stoppt bei der 1080Ti bspw. bei Memory bei -502.  Wirkt auch irgendwie wie ein willkürlicher Wert. Warum -502...wieso nicht 500...oder 499, oder 501? ^^
> 
> ...


Wenn es eine AMD-GPU ist, ja...
Mit "MorePowerTool" kann man zb ein niedrigeres PL (oder Takte) fahren, als das BIOS hergibt. Das BIOS selbst bleibt davon unberührt. So konnte ich bei einer 6600XT ein viel niedrigeres PL fahren (höher, als normal hatte ich nicht probiert). Min-MHz ging leider nicht, wie ich wollte. Aber hier geht es ja nur um NV-GPUs

Was du machen kannst, wäre ein anderes BIOS flashen


----------



## HisN (10. November 2021)

Eventuell hat Dein Miner Cuda benutzt, das hat den Takt des Speichers bei den alten Karten gerne mal automatisch abgesenkt. Kann ich mich gut daran erinnern, an den Aufstand im Forum, wie es der Treiber wagen kann den Speichertakt zu senken^^


----------



## Snoopy69 (10. November 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Okay, hm. Ich sage dir wieso ich das wissen möchte. Als ich vor einiger Zeit mal mit dem NH QuickMiner rumgespielt habe, ist mir aufgefallen dass das Tool, wenn ich eine bestimmte Einstellung auf der Website nutze(Effizienz niedrig heißt es glaube ich), die Werte meiner Grafikkarte verändert. Und in dieser Einstellung senkt er bspw. den Speicher auf 4000Mhz ab, was ich mit dem Afterburner vorne u hinten nicht erreichen kann(man sieht die Taktrate aber im Afterburner).


Was eingestellt und angezeigt wird und was wirklich für Takte anstehen, kann komplett unterschiedlich sein


Karotte81 schrieb:


> Und da wir grad beim Thema Mining sind. Ich dachte der Speicher ist so relevant, es wird aber fast überall geraten den Speicher abzusenken, anstatt ihn schneller zu machen. Ich nicht verstehen


Das hängt von der GPU ab...
Die RTX-3000-Serie will zb bei Gminer viel Takt (ab +1.000MHz laut Afterburner)

Meine "1660 Super" will aber tatsächlich *-*502MHz laut AB


----------



## Nathenhale (11. November 2021)

Also plus 1500 Schaft meine Dank aktiver Backplate .aber spielen ist damit nur selten möglich .


----------



## Snoopy69 (11. November 2021)

Nicht, dass die „1660 Super“ besonders schlecht ist. Hängt ja auch stark von der Mining-Soft und dem BIOS ab. Während sie mit Original-BIOS 32MHs mit -502MHz macht, läuft sie einem anderen BIOS mit *35MHs* bei +1.000 und mehr MHz (Plus MHz mit Org.-BIOS und Gminer ist praktisch unmöglich)


----------



## Karotte81 (11. November 2021)

Ok, danke für die vielen Infos. Hätte ich jetzt iwie nicht gedacht dass das so schwierig sein kann. Das umschreiben in einer cfg Datei im Afterburner Verzeichnis hatte ich auch ergoogled, aber ich weiß leider nicht welche Werte ich in welcher Datei verändern muss.  

Bios umflashen.... eher nicht. So wichtig ist es dann auch nicht. Never change a running system


----------



## deady1000 (11. November 2021)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Bios umflashen.... eher nicht.


Ist seit GTX900 auch bei Nvidia gar nicht mehr so einfach oder toll, wie es früher mal war. Bei meiner GTX970 konnte ich noch alles mögliche einstellen und dann das eigens manipulierte BIOS draufflashen.

Seit der GTX1000-Reihe kann man, soweit mein Stand, höchstens noch existierende und ich glaube sogar zertifizierte BIOS-Dateien draufflashen, also gar nicht mehr großartig herumpfuschen. Es gibt dann zwar hier und da ein BIOS was geisteskranke Powerlimits erlaubt, aber man kann nicht, so wie du es vorhast, irgendwelche Baseclocks manipulieren.


----------



## Snoopy69 (11. November 2021)

Ja, das ist bei AMD einfacher


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. November 2021)

Ey ihr Experten. Gibt es bei den Amperekarten auch bei undervolting (curve editor) diese fiesen Spannungsspitzen? Habe aktuell das Problem das bei RDR2 der PC abstürzt. Also der PC freezed Ton bleibt hängen und brauch nen reset. Ist aber eigenartig. Leistungsverbrauch meiner Karte ist bei 99% Usage bei ca. 250 W. Selbst bei cyberpunk 2077 habe ich knapp 300 W und da passiert das nie....


----------



## pietcux (13. November 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ey ihr Experten. Gibt es bei den Amperekarten auch bei undervolting (curve editor) diese fiesen Spannungsspitzen? Habe aktuell das Problem das bei RDR2 der PC abstürzt. Also der PC freezed Ton bleibt hängen und brauch nen reset. Ist aber eigenartig. Leistungsverbrauch meiner Karte ist bei 99% Usage bei ca. 250 W. Selbst bei cyberpunk 2077 habe ich knapp 300 W und da passiert das nie....


Was für ein Netzteil verwendest du denn?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. November 2021)

Bequiet sp11 Gold 680w


----------



## pietcux (13. November 2021)

Da könnte der Hund begraben liegen. Jede Menge RGB, eine Wasserpumpe, die RTX3080..... Ev solltest du da mal auf 1Kw am Netzteil upgraden. Ich hab das System ohne Wakü und ohne RGB am 750 Watt Dark Power Pro 11.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. November 2021)

Ja das es evtl. an der psu liegt konnte ich mir auch denken. Allein die 12 Lüfter und das ganze rgb gedöhns müssen schon an die 30 Watt ziehen. Jedoch find ich es interessant dass bei cyberpunk nix los ist aber bei rdr2 schon, obwohl cyberpunk schon noch ne Ecke anspruchsvoller ist und auch höhere Lasten erzeugt. Ich versuche das mal zu provozieren in dem ich mal das powerlimit von den 370watt ausreize und schaue wie lange rdr2 laufen wird. Und dann lass ich es mit nem Power cap von 200 Watt laufen...


----------



## claster17 (13. November 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Bequiet sp11 Gold 680w


Was auch immer das für eine Leistung ist.

Wir hatten letztens den Fall, dass ein System mit 3090 FE und E11 750W Gold in RDR2 ausgestiegen ist, während ein sehr ähnliches aber mit E11 750W Platin munter weiterlief.


----------



## deady1000 (13. November 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ey ihr Experten. Gibt es bei den Amperekarten auch bei undervolting (curve editor) diese fiesen Spannungsspitzen? Habe aktuell das Problem das bei RDR2 der PC abstürzt. Also der PC freezed Ton bleibt hängen und brauch nen reset. Ist aber eigenartig. Leistungsverbrauch meiner Karte ist bei 99% Usage bei ca. 250 W. Selbst bei cyberpunk 2077 habe ich knapp 300 W und da passiert das nie....





pietcux schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil verwendest du denn?





xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Bequiet sp11 Gold 680w





claster17 schrieb:


> Wir hatten letztens den Fall, dass ein System mit 3090 FE und E11 750W Gold in RDR2 ausgestiegen ist, während ein sehr ähnliches aber mit E11 750W Platin munter weiterlief.


Ja, das war meins.

RTX3090FE, *beQuiet Straight Power 750W Gold* und *bei RDR2* hat permanent das Netzteil versagt. Hört sich recht klassisch an, gerade wenn es ein beQuiet Straight Power Gold ist. Bei mir kam es oftmals direkt zur kalten Abschaltung, aber Freeze wie bei dir konnte auch mal sein.

Kann man alles hier nachlesen. Bei mir half nur der Tausch des Netzteils und seitdem ist mein System auch vollständig geheilt und ich kann sogar, wenn ich wollte, hart übertakten, was vorher undenkbar war. In RDR2 kam ich selbst untervoltet kaum bis ins zweite Level.






						BQ Straight Power vs Dark Power (Pro)?? Kaufentscheidung
					

Moin,  ich habe aktuell ein BQ Straigt Power 11 (Gold) 750W Netzteil, aber es kommt in sehr fordernden Spielen, wie Red Dead Redemption 2 oder teils Hitman 3 nicht mit meiner Grafikkarte (RTX3090 mit teils heftigen Stromspitzen) klar. In den allermeisten Spielen habe ich null Probleme, aber wie...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				





deady1000 schrieb:


> Das NT schaltet sich bei gleichmäßiger Last bei 350W-400W, zB in 3DMark, nie ab, aber RDR2 haut es voll weg bei kaum 300W. Das Spiel ist völlig unnormal.



Allerdings sei gesagt, du hast ne RTX3080 und da ist ein *680W Netzteil* schon etwas klein.
Nvidia empfiehlt für die RTX3080, wie auch die höheren Modelle, ein *750W Netzteil*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichtsdestotrotz ziehen die Karten natürlich keine 750W und auch keine 680W. Das Problem ist die beQuiet Straight Power Gold Serie, die bei Ampere-Karten einfach abschalten, wenn eine gewisse Last anliegt. Mir sind solche Fälle *bei den beQuiet SP Gold-Netzteilen* zu Hauf bekannt, während die Platinum-Netzteile dies nicht zu haben scheinen.

Mir hat der Support nach längerem Hin und Her am Ende ein brandneues Platinum Netzteil zugeschickt, welches laut deren Tests letztendlich hätte funktionieren müssen (und ich glaube das auch). Ich hatte allerdings in der Zwischenzeit bereits auf ein Dark Power 1000W aufgerüstet, welches die Probleme komplett löste.

In jedem Fall wirst du dich von dem Netzteil verabschieden müssen. Das ist nicht nur nominal etwas zu schwach (damit ist beQuiet sowieso aus dem Schneider), sondern auch von der Baureihe (Energieeffizienz-Kategorie "Gold") her, meiner Erfahrung nach, absolut ungeeignet für höherklassigere Nvidia Ampere Karten, weil hier wie gesagt vermehrt von Problemen berichtet wurde, die ich selbst erlebt habe.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. November 2021)

Joar danke für die Einführung. Interessant ist das gestrige Tests bei RDR2 keinen Fehlerfall provozieren ließen. Diese Sachen hängen stark vom abgebildeten content ab. Sowas nervt mich...
Joar ich kann diese Themen erstmal in den Griff kriegen wenn ich das PL auf 200 Watt begrenze. Wenn ich dann Bock habe darf mir mein Weib zum besonderen Anlass mal ne neue PSU Schenken


----------



## deady1000 (14. November 2021)

Als kleinen Tipp:
Nimm mal dein RAM XMP komplett raus (ja, ich weiß, ist sehr langsam dann). Der beQuiet Support meinte damals, die Probleme mit meinem Gold-Netzteil träten nicht auf, wenn die das XMP rausgenommen hatten (mit deren Riegeln). Deren Erklärung war, dass bei höherer Last die Spannungsversorgung des RAM instabil werden könnte. Also das könnte irgendwie zusammenhängen - war jedenfalls deren Beobachtung. Also mach das mal testweise für ein paar Tage raus und schau ob die Kiste noch abstürzt. Es wäre einen Versuch wert.

Alternativ kannste dir einfach ein Straight Power Platinum mit >800W besorgen oder ein Dark Power oder halt eine andere Marke mit >750W. Dein aktuelles Gold mit 680W taugt nicht für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. November 2021)

Ja wenn dann wird es sowieso ein 850w seasonic prime. Also gleich was ordentliches.  Wobei ich eigentlich nie Probleme hatte mit bequiet. Wie gesagt wenn ich Bock hab dann besorge ich es dann.


----------



## Snoopy69 (14. November 2021)

Mir wurde der PC während dem Timespy-Bench bei sehr starkem OC der 3090 FTW3 Ultra hart abgeschaltet...
NT war ein Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 1000W (SSR-1000TR) gerade mal 18 Monate jung

War zu seiner Zeit das beste und teuerste 1000W-NT von Seasonic 
Probleme dieser Serie, dass Schaltung zu schnell auslöst, sind bekannt

Anderes NT (ein Corsair AXi) und gleiche OC-Settings = null Probleme


----------



## deady1000 (14. November 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ja wenn dann wird es sowieso ein 850w seasonic prime


Denk auch son bisschen schon an RTX4000 also Lovelace. Wenn die RTX4090 *550W* ziehen soll (ja ohne Witz), dann könnten 850W sehr eng werden. Meine nur wegen Zukunftssicherheit. Würde nicht mehr unter 1000W gehen, wenn auch in Zukunft High-End-Grafikkarten angepeilt werden.


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. November 2021)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Denk auch son bisschen schon an RTX4000 also Lovelace.* Wenn die RTX4090 550W ziehen soll (ja ohne Witz), dann könnten 850W sehr eng werden*. Meine nur wegen Zukunftssicherheit. Würde nicht mehr unter 1000W gehen, wenn auch in Zukunft High-End-Grafikkarten angepeilt werden.


Wird es bei OC sehr wahrscheinlich...
Die kurzen, sehr hohen Strompeaks "killen" evtl. einen stabilen Lauf


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (1. Dezember 2021)

Hi Leutz,

kurze Frage in die Runde.

Gibt es irgendwo jemand der aktuelle Erkenntnisse/neuste Benchmarks von Ampere Karten hat wo geschaut wird, was rBAR on im Vergleich zu rBAR off so bringt?

Stehe nämlich vor der Wahl bei meinem älteren z370 Board noch nen BIOS Update mit nem BETA BIOS durchzuführen, womit rBAR dann möglich wäre.
Ich scheue mich nur das BETA BIOS zu verwenden, da
1) das System 1A läuft
2) in diesem BETA BIOS alle nachfolgenden BIOS Updates inkludiert sind, die ich bisher vermied zu updaten.
 --> Zum Teil einige Microcode Updates für die CPU (vermute hier sind die ganzen Microcode updates wegen Spectre/Meltdown dabei.)

Die mit raufzuspielen würde vermutlich die CPU Leistung verringern.

Jemand ne Meinung dazu?


----------



## HisN (1. Dezember 2021)

Die Whitelist von Nvidia für Games die rBAR-Supporten ist relativ kurz.
Eventuell vergleichst Du die mal mit den Games die Du zockst, und versucht Dir darüber klar zu werden ob Du in diesen Spielen unbedingt 0-5% Mehrleistung brauchst, anstatt nach einer pauschalen Antwort zu suchen, die es leider nicht gibt. Denn die Mehrleistung ist immer noch deutlich von Auflösung und Settings abhängig.
Hier in 4K merke ich praktisch gar nix davon.
Und in Games die Ruckeln, wenn sie nachladen (z.b. die Steam-Version von Forza4), wird einfach nur die Frequenz der Ruckler beschleunigt (dafür wird die Dauer der Ruckel-Orgie kürzer^^). DAS ist was man merkt.

Man kann natürlich (wenn man möchte) auch über den Treiber rBAR-Support für alle Games forcieren.

Wenn Du sowieso im CPU-Limit hängst (da Du ja scheinbar Angst vor einer CPU-Leistungs-Minderung hast, die Dich im GPU-Limit nicht stören würde), bringt es natürlich gar nix.

Also kannst Du die Leiste dann auch noch mal abgleichen mit: Wo hänge ich überhaupt im GPU-Limit.


----------



## deady1000 (1. Dezember 2021)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo jemand der aktuelle Erkenntnisse/neuste Benchmarks von Ampere Karten hat wo geschaut wird, was rBAR on im Vergleich zu rBAR off so bringt?


Etwa wie bei AMD, aber ganz ehrlich, unabhängig von Low-Res-Benchmarks ist das alles nahezu innerhalb der Messtoleranz. Die paar FPS, wenn es überhaupt welche bringt, merkste im Leben nicht. Also jetzt wirklich. Einfach aktivieren und keinen Gedanken mehr daran verschwenden.


----------



## HisN (1. Dezember 2021)

ne, dann versenkt er ja CPU-Leistung.
Aber warst Du das nicht @deady1000 oder war es @IICARUS der gerne den Meltdown-Fix für Windows gelinkt hat, damit man keine CPU-Leistung verschenkt, wenn man kein Bock auf Sicherheit hat?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich zocke aktuell weder im gpu noch im cpu Limit. Aktuell begrenze ich ganz entspannt auf 60fps im wqhd. Das war auch eher gar nicht der Punkt auf den ich ansprechen wollte. Sondern ich war eher auf die Meinungen interessiert ob ein Update sinnvoll/lohnenswert wäre. Mein Standpunkt selber tendiert eher zu Nein.

Das einzigste Game was mich hart getriggert hätte wäre bf2042. Da wäre ich klar im cpu Limit gewesen. Nun ist das game aber in einem ziemlich desaströsen Zustand. Daher kann ich eher behaupten das sich meine geforce eher langweilt.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Aber warst Du das nicht @deady1000 oder war es @IICARUS der gerne den Meltdown-Fix für Windows gelinkt hat, damit man keine CPU-Leistung verschenkt, wenn man kein Bock auf Sicherheit hat?


Von mir jedenfalls nicht.

BF2042 läuft auch aus irgendeinem im CPU-Limit. Gab da letztens noch ein Thema mit anderen User die auch davon betroffen sind.


----------



## deady1000 (2. Dezember 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> ne, dann versenkt er ja CPU-Leistung.
> Aber warst Du das nicht @deady1000 oder war es @IICARUS der gerne den Meltdown-Fix für Windows gelinkt hat, damit man keine CPU-Leistung verschenkt, wenn man kein Bock auf Sicherheit hat?


Ich war das wohl. Naja damals war Intel-Bashing noch cool. Letztendlich war es keine große Sache. Man merkts im Endeffekt ohne FPS-Zähler sowieso nicht. Bin da mittlerweile nicht mehr so pingelig seit ich ne CPU + Grafikkarte habe, mit denen man alles aufreißen kann.


----------



## Snoopy69 (3. Dezember 2021)

Für die neuen 600W-GPUs werden 1.200W empfohlen. Die Peaks von 2.400W abkönnen müssen...


----------



## The-Spirit-of-Morpheus (8. Dezember 2021)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Für die neuen 600W-GPUs werden 1.200W empfohlen. Die Peaks von 2.400W abkönnen müssen...



Du meinst damit doch bestimmt "nur" () den *Ampere-Refresh* und NICHT die Next-Gen Nvidia-GPUs (Lovelace/Hopper), welche Beide in 5nm gefertigt werden sollen, oder? 

T.S.O.M.


----------



## Snoopy69 (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich nicht - er... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Yy4pLjPtDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cimenTo (15. Januar 2022)

Hat jemand eine TUF 3080 und kann mir seine Hotspot Temperatur eventuell bei Last nach ca. 5-10 Minuten angeben? 

Bei mir liegt die bei hohen 90 bis 100+ und die GPU Temperatur bei ca. 70 Grad. Lüfterkurve ist recht aggressiv eingestellt. Habe das Gefühl als wenn das etwas zu viel ist. Karte ist nicht übertaktet. Es ist beim Spielen, als auch beim Benchmark (Heaven) so. Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (15. Januar 2022)

Das delta klingt ein wenig viel. Möglich dass der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt. Wie alt ist die Karte? War sie schon immer so warm?


----------



## cimenTo (15. Januar 2022)

Karte ist nun ungefähr 1 Jahr alt. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich vorher nie auf den Hotspot geachtet weil die GPU Temperatur an sich ziemlich in Ordnung war und quasi immer im Bereich von 60-75 Grad je nach Anwendung ist. 

Karte sitz vertikal im Gehäuse mit 3x 120mm Intake Bodenlüftern. Wasserkühlung und obere Lüfter, sowie hinterer Lüfter sind alle rausblasend. Mir ist es vor einigen Tage aufgefallen und meiner Meinung nach ist es etwas zu hoch. Etwas entgegenwirken kann ich eben nur wenn die Lüfter fast auf Maximum laufen. Dann pendelt es sich so im Bereich zwischen 90-95 Grad ein.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (15. Januar 2022)

Hast du mal versucht die Katze Horizontal einzubauen? Manche Modelle Funktionieren nicht vertikal aufgrund der heatpipes.


----------



## cimenTo (15. Januar 2022)

Das müsste ich morgen mal probieren. Will auch ungern die Karte öffnen und die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern - auch wenn es kein Hexenwerk ist. 

Würde mich dennoch freuen wenn jemand mit einer TUF Karte seine Werte angeben könnte als Vergleich.
Danke euch.


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2022)

Meinst du die normale GPU Hotspot Temperatur oder den Vram Hotspot?


----------



## cimenTo (15. Januar 2022)

Die GPU Hotspot Temperatur. VRAM ist soweit alles einwandfrei.


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2022)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Die GPU Hotspot Temperatur. VRAM ist soweit alles einwandfrei.


Dann ist das Delta, ganz unabhängig vom Kühler, viel zu hoch. Normalerweise sollte das zwischen 10 bis maximal 15 Grad liegen.


----------



## TausendWatt (15. Januar 2022)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine TUF 3080 und kann mir seine Hotspot Temperatur eventuell bei Last nach ca. 5-10 Minuten angeben?
> 
> Bei mir liegt die bei hohen 90 bis 100+ und die GPU Temperatur bei ca. 70 Grad. Lüfterkurve ist recht aggressiv eingestellt. Habe das Gefühl als wenn das etwas zu viel ist. Karte ist nicht übertaktet. Es ist beim Spielen, als auch beim Benchmark (Heaven) so. Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen.


Hier... 65-68 Grad GPU 80-86 Grad Hotspot. Je nach Last halt.


----------



## cimenTo (15. Januar 2022)

Ja ist etwas merkwürdig. Vorallem wenn die Lüfterkurve auf AUTO steht, also die Karte die Drehzahl selbst bestimmt, dann hatte ich schon Werte über 103 Grad.

Hab mal ein Bild angehängt nach einigen Minuten Heaven. So siehts aus aktuell. Lüfter drehen schon über 90% und ich bin bei 95 Grad.


----------



## cimenTo (16. Januar 2022)

So mal eben horizontal eingebaut. Ergebnis mehr oder weniger das gleiche. Kaum Unterschied leider. Da wird wohl die Paste nicht gut sein, oder? Obwohl die GPU Temperatur ganz gut ist.


----------



## Snoopy69 (16. Januar 2022)

- Lufttemperatur im Bereich der Lufteinlässe?
- Sind die Lufteinlässe vor der Lüftern frei (nicht zugesetzt mit Flusen/Haaren)?
- stimmt die Luftführung im Case zur GPU (keine Kabel und Kram im Weg)?

Ansonsten wirklich mal die Karte zerlegen


----------



## cimenTo (16. Januar 2022)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> - Lufttemperatur im Bereich der Lufteinlässe?
> - Sind die Lufteinlässe vor der Lüftern frei (nicht zugesetzt mit Flusen/Haaren)?
> - stimmt die Luftführung im Case zur GPU (keine Kabel und Kram im Weg)?



Alles ohne Staub etc. Einlass ist nur am Boden und da habe ich vorhin mal die Lüfterkurve im BIOS etwas angehoben, aber kein Unterschied. Keine Kabel oder so im Weg.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

In so einem Fall liegt oft der Kühler nicht richtig auf und dann verfließt die WLP, besonders wenn die Grafikkarte dazu vertikal verbaut war. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn beim Zerlegen der Grafikkarte der GPU-Chip nicht ganz mit WLP versehen ist.

Hast du schonmal die Grafikkarte zerlegt und Pads ausgetauscht?


----------



## cimenTo (16. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal die Grafikkarte zerlegt und Pads ausgetauscht?



Nein, alles im Originalzustand. Ich habe schon überlegt die Paste zu erneuern, aber hab da Sorgen wenn es mal zu einer RMA kommen sollte, weil die eine Schraube am Kühler mit dem Sticker versehen ist.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

Dann frage mal beim Hersteller nach, was sie dazu meinen.
Zerlegen würde ich auch nichts, wegen der Herstellergarantie.


----------



## cimenTo (16. Januar 2022)

Ja schreibe ASUS mal eine E-Mail. Zumal ich nichts riskieren will bei einer 3080 heutzutage. Wäre fatal... 
Ansonsten probiere ich es vorerst mal mit Undervolting. Denke da sollte die Temperatur ein wenig sinken.

Denn sonst sind die Temperaturen am VRAM und an der GPU ja total einwandfrei. Ist halt der Hotspot wo es zu hoch ist meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

Hatte letztens eine Asus in der RMA und da war der Siegel nicht mehr drauf. Aber ich hatte auch kein gutes Gefühl, bis es am Ende problemlos durchlief. Asus selbst verbietet den Kühler Tausch nicht, nur ist der Siegel nicht mehr drauf, dann schauen sie genauer nach. In meinem Fall hatte ich ein Wasserkühler (selbst umgebaut) drauf.

Wenn der Hotspot höher als 10-15°C liegt, dann wird die GPU nicht mehr optimal gekühlt.
Oft liegt, wie bereits geschrieben, der Kühler nicht richtig auf.

Asus wickelt die Herstellergarantie mit Grafikkarten nur über den Händler ab.
Ich möchte dir dazu aber nichts empfehlen, warte mal ab was Asus schreibt.


----------



## cimenTo (16. Januar 2022)

Ja bin mal gespannt, habe den Support angeschrieben.

Wie gesagt Karte wurde nie geöffnet oder ähnliches. Aber ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Paste nichtmehr ordentlich verteilt ist. Will nicht dass mir der Chip weg grillt.


----------



## TausendWatt (16. Januar 2022)

@cimenTo Übrigens meine ist Senkrecht verbaut und macht keine Probleme. Versuche es doch erstmal mit Schrauben ein tick fester anzudrehen, bevor du sie zerlegst...
Asus gibt auch beim entfernen des Kühlerblocks Garantie (außer mechanische Schäden natürlich).


----------



## IICARUS (16. Januar 2022)

Wahrscheinlich reicht es bereits aus die WLP auszutauschen und schauen wie die Pads aussehen.
Mit den Pads muss man aufpassen, denn bei einem Austausch müssen die richtigen wieder verbaut werden und die muss man mit einer custom Grafikkarte selbst ermitteln. Die Pads dürfen dann nicht zu dick und auch nicht zu dünn ausfallen.

Mit den Schrauben nachziehen hilft normalerweise, aber wenn die WLP zerlaufen ist, was ich auch schon oft in Beiträge gesehen habe, dann bringt das Nachziehen nichts mehr. Das Zerlaufen der WLP passiert, wenn die Pads ungünstig drauf waren und der Kühler nicht bündig auf dem Chip auflag.


----------



## TheOpenfield (16. Januar 2022)

Bei der aktuellen Situation würde ich mir eine RMA ehrlich gesagt nicht antun wollen. Gerade weil es vmtl. ein Fünf-Minuten-Fix ist


----------



## cimenTo (16. Januar 2022)

TausendWatt schrieb:


> @cimenTo Übrigens meine ist Senkrecht verbaut und macht keine Probleme. Versuche es doch erstmal mit Schrauben ein tick fester anzudrehen, bevor du sie zerlegst...
> Asus gibt auch beim entfernen des Kühlerblocks Garantie (außer mechanische Schäden natürlich).



Habe ich bereits probiert. Die Schrauben ließen sich nicht weiterdrehen.
Hoffe dass ASUS da "kulant" ist und es nicht all zu streng sieht.

Eine RMA will ich eigentlich vermeiden, da ich die Karte nur wegen der WLP nicht einsenden möchte.
Aber sollte es so sein, und ASUS übernimmt den Austausch und die Garantie, dann muss es wohl so sein.
Ich hoffe dass in den nächsten 2 Tagen eine Antwort kommt.

Bei meiner Ersatz EVGA 1070 hatte ich nämlich die Paste mal erneuert (und auch andere Karten) aber da gab es kein Schraubensiegel.


----------



## cimenTo (16. Januar 2022)

Also ich denke das Problem ist gefunden. Der Kühler sitzt definitiv nicht 100% auf bzw. hat richtigen Kontakt.

Sobald ich in Höhe des Chips am Alugehäuse drücke sinkt die Temperatur deutlich. Das heißt dass da irgendwas schief ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Glaub da wird ein Wechsel der Paste auch nicht helfen. Geht wohl in Richtung RMA?! Eventuell neuen Kühler auf Garantie?


----------



## Drayygo (16. Januar 2022)

Moin moin. Ich will mir in den nächsten 2 Wochen eine neue GPU kaufen (Upgrade von 5700XT auf entweder 3080 oder 3080ti). Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, welches Modell, da ich bisher ausschließlich AMD GPUs mein Eigen nannte. Bei der 3080ti steht zur Auswahl (bzw. ist in meinem preislichen Rahmen): Zotac Trinity OC, Gainward Phoenix oder KFA2 SG (1-Click OC). Bei der 3080 wären im gleichen finanziellen Rahmen: ASUS TUF, Gigabyte Gaming OC, Inno3d iChill X4 LHR oder die Aorus Master von Gigabyte.
Jetzt ist die Frage, macht es Sinn, eine "höherwertigere" 3080 zu kaufen oder eine Einsteiger-3080ti?
Und mein Netzteil ist ein Dark Power Pro 11 650Watt, System aus der SIG. Laut meiner groben Einschätzung sollte das ja ausreichen (ca. 350W für die GPU, 450W GPU + Lastspitzen, bleiben 200W für den 3600er, 32GB RAM, eine 360mm AiO, 3 SATA SSDs und einer M.2 SSD) - was meint ihr dazu?

Vor der 5700XT lief eine Vega64 in dem System (ebenfalls Nitro+), die ebenfalls 330W verbraten hat.


----------



## Snoopy69 (17. Januar 2022)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Also ich denke das Problem ist gefunden. Der Kühler sitzt definitiv nicht 100% auf bzw. hat richtigen Kontakt.
> 
> Sobald ich in Höhe des Chips am Alugehäuse drücke sinkt die Temperatur deutlich. Das heißt dass da irgendwas schief ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Glaub da wird ein Wechsel der Paste auch nicht helfen. Geht wohl in Richtung RMA?! Eventuell neuen Kühler auf Garantie?


Klingt nach etwas zu dicken Pads...
Kenne ich vom repadden meiner 3080FE. Da musste ich die RAM-Pads nachpressen, bis die GPU-Temp stimmte


----------



## cimenTo (17. Januar 2022)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Klingt nach etwas zu dicken Pads...
> Kenne ich vom repadden meiner 3080FE. Da musste ich die RAM-Pads nachpressen, bis die GPU-Temp stimmte



Das wäre echt blöd wenn es ab Werk so ist. Oh man freue mich schon auf die kommeneden Tage mit Support und möglicher RMA...


----------



## Snoopy69 (17. Januar 2022)

da reicht schon ein umgeklapptes Pad, dass die Stelle dicker wird
Schon die kuriosesten Sachen gesehen. Eig. traurig, wie manche Karten ausgeliefert werden


----------



## blautemple (17. Januar 2022)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> da reicht schon ein umgeklapptes Pad, dass die Stelle dicker wird
> Schon die kuriosesten Sachen gesehen. Eig. traurig, wie manche Karten ausgeliefert werden


Das sind allerdings alles keine Probleme, die "auf einmal" auftreten, sondern wenn dann von Anfang an.


----------



## V3CT0R (17. Januar 2022)

@cimenTo:
Habe die gleiche Karte und sie wird bei mir nicht wärmer als 76°C. Da muss leider wirklich was nicht stimmen.
Hoffen wir das Besten - ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## cimenTo (17. Januar 2022)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen an alle. Mir ist es tatsächlich nicht aufgefallen bis dato, weil ich mit der reinen GPU Temperatur absolut keine Probleme hatte. Als ich mal in HWMonitor genauer nachgeschaut habe fiel mir dann eben die 100 Grad am Hotspot auf was mich verwundert hat. Und nun ist wohl klar, dass das nicht normal ist. Kühler hat wie gesagt definitiv nicht richtigen Kontakt.

Mal schauen was sich machen lässt.

PS: Antwort vom Support: Tauschen der Pads bzw. der Paste sei nicht erlaubt. Sprich RMA über Händler nötig. Da dann sage ich mal viel Spaß...


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Asus wird dir bestimmt antworten, aber direkt eine RMA mit dir werden sie sicherlich nicht vereinbaren, denn sie bestehen normalerweise darauf, die RMA nur über den Händler abzuwickeln.


----------



## cimenTo (17. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Asus wird dir bestimmt antworten, aber direkt eine RMA mit dir werden sie sicherlich nicht vereinbaren, denn sie bestehen normalerweise darauf, die RMA nur über den Händler abzuwickeln.



Ja so ist es auch gekommen. Hatte meinen Beitrag davor nochmal editiert weil zeitgleich die Rückmeldung kam. Werde nun die Karte ausbauen und meine 1070 reinwerfen. 

Gut dass ich die 1070 nicht verkauft habe.


----------



## TheOpenfield (17. Januar 2022)

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass nicht...
... einfach das Geld zurückerstattet wird (hoffe, das reicht in deinem Fall dann für ne gleichwertige GPU)
... die Karte unverändert wieder zurück gesendet wird (ebenfalls häufig der Fall, wenn sie keine zicken macht im 3D - laute Lüfter werden gerne ignoriert)

Welcher Händler? Bei MF würde ich mich beispielsweise direkt ans Forum wenden mit einer sehr detaillierten Problembeschreibung.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Lustig ist Gigybyte, früher haben sie ein Kühleraustausch erlaubt, sein neusten jedoch nicht mehr. Meine Grafikkarte hat ab Werk ein Wasserkühler darauf verbaut und im Lieferumfang war eine Tube WLP dabei... 

Auf meiner Grafikkarte und auch auf der Gigabyte, was ich für meinen Sohn auf Wasser umgebaut habe, sind aber keine Siegel vorhanden.


----------



## V3CT0R (17. Januar 2022)

Hmmm... der Hotspot ist bei mir (glaub ich) bei 98°. Memory bei 85°. GPU 76°.
Aber das müsste ich nochmals genau nachschauen.

Wenn man also so die Temps vergleicht, hat entweder meine auch einen Knacks oder deine hat eben keinen


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Welcher Händler? Bei MF würde ich mich beispielsweise direkt ans Forum wenden mit einer sehr detaillierten Problembeschreibung.


Mindfactory ist leider auch sowas für sich.

Eine RMA hat dort bei mir 3 Monate gedauert und am Ende haben sie mich mit einem Zeitwert abgestempelt. Die Grafikkarte war 1 1/2 Jahre alt, als sie von einem Moment zum anderen kein Bild mehr brachte. Zu der Zeit hatte ich noch nichts mit Wasserkühlung zu tun und die Grafikkarte daher auch im Originalzustand. Es handelte sich damals um eine MSI GTX 770 OC Grafikkarte.

Jacob war aber in einer RMA  schlimmer.

Hier hat es 4 Monate gedauert, musste zunächst 3 Wochen warten, damit die RMA überhaupt bearbeitet wurde und ich einen Rückschein bekam und am Ende musste ich sogar fast ein Anwalt dran ansetzen, weil nach 4 Monate keine Rückantworten mehr zurückkamen. Nachdem ich ein Ultimatum angesetzt hatte, kam am letzten Tag des Ultimatums ein Schreiben, wo sie mir den kompletten Kaufpreis zurückerstattet würden. Zumindest habe ich dann mein Geld komplett zurückbekommen, was diese 4 Monate warten wieder gut gemacht hat. Aber kaufen tue ich dort nichts mehr.

Jacob war aber nicht immer so schlimm, weil in einem Fall zuvor hatten sie eine RMA bereits nach 1 Monat abgeschlossen. Nur habe ich damals nur ein Zeitwert zurück bezahlt bekommen.



V3CT0R schrieb:


> Hmmm... der Hotspot ist bei mir (glaub ich) bei 98°. Memory bei 85°. GPU 76°.
> Aber das müsste ich nochmals genau nachschauen.
> 
> Wenn man also so die Temps vergleicht, hat entweder meine auch einen Knacks oder deine hat eben keinen


Mit diesen Messungen muss man immer die aktiven Temperaturen beachten und nicht was mal als max. Wert erreicht wurde oder die durchschnittliche Temperatur. Denn man muss schauen, was aktuell für eine GPU-Temperatur anliegt und wo sich die Temperatur dabei des Hotsot befindet. Oft wird der Fehler gemacht, das die max. Werte dabei beachtet werden.

Eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen GPU und Hotspot von 10-15°C ist normal. Bei 20°C ist es zwar grenzwertig, aber man kann sie noch lassen und alles darüber wird die Grafikkarte zwar nicht direkt schädigen, aber gesund ist es auch nicht.


----------



## V3CT0R (17. Januar 2022)

Oh ja, das waren sicher die Max-Temperaturen. Danke für den Input.
Isch schau kurz über Mittag die richtigen Temps an.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Früher gab es solche Temperaturausgaben nicht, so ist niemanden eine Temperatur der VRam oder des Hotspots bekannt gewesen. Wie sagt man so schön... was einem nicht bekannt ist, macht auch keinen heiß... oder so ähnlich. 

Übrigens habe ich meine aktuelle Gigabyte Grafikkarte auch über Mindfactory gekauft, weil es zu der Zeit keine große Auswahl was Grafikkarten und Preis gab. Normalerweise bevorzuge ich Alternate. Aber ich müsste mich mal erkundigen, denn Gigabyte wickelt manchmal auch mit dem Endkunden ab. Nur in Sache Grafikkarte ist es mir momentan nicht bekannt. Aber hoffen wir mal das nicht dazu kommen muss. 

Da ich meine Grafikkarte direkt mit Wasserkühler kaufen konnte, ist sie auch immer noch im Originalzustand.


----------



## cimenTo (17. Januar 2022)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Welcher Händler? Bei MF würde ich mich beispielsweise direkt ans Forum wenden mit einer sehr detaillierten Problembeschreibung.



War bei MediaMarkt im Onlineshop.

Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann würde ich es ja durchaus zumindest mit neuer Paste und neuen Pads probieren. Aber ASUS will dass die Karte eingeschickt wird. Nungut wenn mir dadurch geholfen wird und ich meine Karte weiterhin mit Garantie benutzen kann dann soll es so sein.

Eventuell ist der Kühler ja doch verzogen oder ähnliches. Will nur nicht dass beim Transport oder sonstwas die Karte beschädigt wird etc. Bin da vorallem wegen der immernoch andauernden Situation mit GPUs sehr sensibel. Denn selbst bei einer - eher unwahrscheinlichen - Rückerstattung könnte ich mir nichts gleichwertiges kaufen. Da müsste ich zumindest für eine 3080 nochmal 600-700€ drauflegen und da habe ich kein Bock drauf.

Die sollen beim Service einfach durchchecken was los ist. Hoffe halt dass es schnell und ohne Probleme geht.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Normalerweise ist da nichts verzogen und die Pads sind hierzu der Auslöser.
Gab auch mal ein Bericht, wo diese Generation zum Teil Probleme mit Pads haben soll.

EDIT: Kühler können nie 100% passend genau hergestellt werden, daher dienen Pads auch zum Ausgleichen.


----------



## Blackman2106 (17. Januar 2022)

@IICARUS  mach mal deine Karte auf und teste mal mit neuer WLP. Wenn die Temps besser werden, mach ich's bei meiner auch 
Meine hab ich übrigens bei Alternate bekommen....


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Habe schon Temperaturen zwischen 43 und 46 °C, noch besser geht nur mit LM. 

Als sie aber noch neu war, hatte ich zwischen 37 und 40 °C. Wahrscheinlich ist auch hier die WLP etwas seitlich rausgedrückt worden, da Chips nie ganz plan sind und dann sobald sie etwas austrocknen, gibt es eine Temperaturdifferenz. Hatte ich schon mit anderen Grafikkarten und das einzige, was hier geholfen hat, war LM.

Aber wegen 3-5°C werde ich meine Grafikkarte nicht zerlegen. 
Delta zwischen Hotspot und GPU-Temperatur hat sich aber nicht verschlechtert, die Differenz liegt trotzdem noch bei etwa 15°C.


----------



## Blackman2106 (17. Januar 2022)

Ja, die Karte ist wirklich top. Hab jetzt noch das Gegenstück gekauft, eine 6900XT Waterforce und die hat auch ganz gute Werte, nur 2-4 Grad mehr als die 3080. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Der Kühler der Aorus ist wirklich top.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon mit anderen Grafikkarten und das einzige, was hier geholfen hat, war LM.
> 
> Aber wegen 3-5°C werde ich meine Grafikkarte nicht zerlegen.
> Delta zwischen Hotspot und GPU-Temperatur hat sich aber nicht verschlechtert, die Differenz liegt trotzdem noch bei etwa 15°C.


LM nutze ich im Allgemeinen nicht mehr, weil sollte LM mal entfernt werden, sich dieses Zeug sehr schwer reinigen lässt. In allen meinen Fällen musste ich sogar mit Polieren nachhelfen.


----------



## Snoopy69 (17. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Gab auch mal ein Bericht, wo diese Generation zum Teil Probleme mit Pads haben soll.


Was man da zusehen bekam, ist nicht mehr normal...
Nur teilweise bedeckte Chips und sogar Pads auf denen noch die Folie drauf war 

Das hier (3080FE) war noch "harmlos". Trotzdem waren die empfindlichen Spawa´s nur teilweise bedeckt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cimenTo (17. Januar 2022)

Karte ist nun erstmal weg. Jetzt beginnt das Warten. 
Als ich gestern wie beschrieben leicht am Kühlkörper gedrückt habe, ist die Temperatur um gute 15-20 Grad gesunken. Das ist ein zu großer Unterschied. Hoffe die Packen neue Pads und Paste drauf und dann hat sich das.


----------



## Snoopy69 (17. Januar 2022)

Dauert hoffentlich nicht so lange


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Januar 2022)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Dauert hoffentlich nicht so lange


Man kann von 6 Wochen ausgehen, wenn der Händler nicht bummelt.


----------



## Eyren (20. Januar 2022)

Puh ich weiß schon warum ich am liebsten bei Amazon kaufe..... Ja mittlerweile auch Hardware.

Solang es Amazon selber ist, ist der Service unschlagbar.

RX480 nach 25 Monaten defekt?

"Oh entschuldigen sie bitte dieses Produkt führen wir nicht mehr. Ein austausch ist somit nicht möglich. Wir überweisen Ihnen den Kaufbetrag."

Ram defekt?

"Was für ein Riegel ist defekt? Entschuldigung ich kann in Ihren Einkäufen keine Lebensmittel finden."

Nach der Erklärung was ein Ramriegel ist wurde mir ein neues Set zugeschickt noch bevor der alte von mir versandt wurde.

Hab auch mal Pech gehabt und bei meiner damals zweiten RX480 Bestellung lag statt der erhofften Karte ein uralt Modell von GPU im Karton. 

Hat mich ein Telefonat und eine Email mit Bildanhängen gekostet die Karte zu tauschen. 

Also je nach Preis des Produkts zahle ich gerne 5€-100€ mehr wenn ich dafür Amazon als Verkäufer habe.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (20. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Puh ich weiß schon warum ich am liebsten bei Amazon kaufe..... Ja mittlerweile auch Hardware.
> 
> Solang es Amazon selber ist, ist der Service unschlagbar.
> 
> ...


Das trifft ganz gut auch meine Erfahrungen die ich bisher dort als Prime User gemacht habe.


----------



## cimenTo (20. Januar 2022)

Nur reden wir hier ja nicht von einem Defekt, sondern einer möglichen fehlerhaften Montage der Wärmeleitpads. Die Garantierichtlinien sind halt leider zu streng und am Ende ist es ja quasi des Benutzers eigene Schuld wenn man was vermasselt, wenn man denn offiziell selbst Hand anlegen dürfte.

Amazon würde auch hier nicht weiterhelfen können beim Wechsel der Pads bzw. würde auch wohl nicht sagen, dass man es ruhig selbst probieren soll. Und Geld zurück bringt in meinem Fall auch nicht viel. Aber ja, ich gebe euch Recht, dass Amazon sehr kulant ist bei Rücknahmen und Erstattungen.

Aber darum gehts hier nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Januar 2022)

Ganz so einfach sehe ich es mit Amazon auch nicht, denn ich hatte 2020 für meine Frau solche "_Creative Outlier Air True Wireless schweißbeständiger Kopfhörer mit Bluetooth 5.0_" gekauft. 3 Monate später war einer davon defekt und funktionierte nicht mehr. Hatte es auf Amazon gemeldet und sie verwiesen mich an den Hersteller. Denn Rest habe ich aber dann direkt mit dem Hersteller abwickeln können.

Mein Sohn kaufte sich ein Monitor von Gigabyte und auch er wurde an den Hersteller verwiesen. Sein Problem war aber, dass er die OVP für den Verkauf des alten Monitor verwendet hatte und Gigabyte die RMA nur mit der original OVP abwickeln wollte. Gigabyte war auch egal, dass keine OVP mehr vorhanden war. In diesem Sinn... uns egal schau selbst zu wie du zu solch einer OVP kommst.

Bin mir jetzt aber nicht ganz sicher, denn am Ende hat glaube ich Amazon meinem Sohn geholfen. In dem er einfach ein Monitor als Ersatz bekam und er dann seinen defekten in der OVP zurücksenden konnte.


----------



## cimenTo (4. Februar 2022)

Grafikkarte wieder da. Und Problem auch.

Sorry ASUS aber wie kann man innerhalb 1 Minute Benchmark nicht sehen, dass die Hotspot Temperatur auf 100 Grad hochgeht? Angeblich habe man kein Problem festgestellt. Absoluter Schwachsinn.

Bin aktuell im Heaven Benchmark und innerhalb der ersten Minute bin ich bei 103 Grad bei absoluter Standard Lüftersteuerung und so, als wenn man die Karte kauft und einbaut.

Habe jetzt quasi 3 Wochen gewartet um zu erfahren, dass nichts sein soll. Also nochmal einschicken habe ich ehrlich gesagt kein Bock. Der Innenkarton von der OVP ist auch nichtmehr da. Haben sie wohl entsorgt... mein Gott wie lächerlich.

Edit: Den Karton hat der nette Mitarbeiter beim Händler aufgehoben und ist wieder da.


----------



## Nathenhale (4. Februar 2022)

Classic Asus. bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Möglichkeit selber hand anzulegen.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Februar 2022)

Da würde ich auch selbst Hand anlegen...
Ist ja jetzt auch kein Hexenwerk mal kurz selbst den Kühler zu demontieren. Neue Pads und neue WLP drauf.

Voraussetztung ist das alles passt. 

Für allfällige spätere RMA's würde ich noch kurz in Bildern das Problem dokumentieren.

Falls später zb. Den vram abkackt und sie wegen des defekten Siegels nicht spuren wollen, kannst du sagen, dass du den Kühler demontieren musstest, weil sie ja unfähig gewesen wären.

Wobei Asus den Kühler wechsel ja eigentlich sogar erlaubt.


----------



## cimenTo (4. Februar 2022)

Ja ich dachte auch dass ASUS da keine Probleme mit hat. Aber der Support meinte mir, dass der Wechsel nicht erlaubt ist.

Laut dieser Liste soll es ja angeblich erlaubt sein:

Kühlerwechsel Herstellerliste

Doch wie genau sind die Angaben heute noch? Die Liste ist Jahre alt.

Ich habe euch mal paar Fotos hinzugefügt. An den Pads auf der Seite wo das PCIe Slotblech ist liegt das Pad zumindest nicht vollständig auf. Sobald ich Kühler und PCB etwas zusammendrücke, schließt sich die Lücke. Es betrifft beide Seiten des Pads. Also Anfang und Ende vom Pad. Zumindest da ist schonmal sichtbar, dass die Pads zu dünn sind. Denke zwar nicht, dass der Hotspot unbedingt damit zu tun hat, aber es ist eine deutliche Lücke die immer offen bleibt.

Ich habe mich dennoch erstmal wieder beim Support gemeldet und gesagt dass es nicht sein kann. Mal schauen was ich für eine Rückmeldung bekomme. Ätzend...einfach nur ätzend.....


----------



## Richu006 (4. Februar 2022)

Der Kühlerwechsel ist so ein Ding...
Es ist nicht direkt erlaubt. Resp. Nicht so vorgesehen von Asus, dass es jemand macht.

Es ist aber auch nicht ausdrücklich verboten. 

Im normalfall sollte es auch im RMA fall keine Probleme geben.

Aber wenn das Siegel gebrochen ist, dürften sie ganz genau hinschauen beim defekt. Ob nicht evtl. Doch ein anwenderfehler schuld ist. Resp. Ob beim umbau etwas beschädigt wurde.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

cimenTo schrieb:


> Ja ich dachte auch dass ASUS da keine Probleme mit hat. Aber der Support meinte mir, dass der Wechsel nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> Laut dieser Liste soll es ja angeblich erlaubt sein:
> 
> ...


Hatte letztes Jahr im Januar eine RMA mit einer Asus Grafikkarte wo der Siegel auch nicht mehr drauf war. Hatte meine Grafikkarte auf Wasser umgebaut. Bei mir gab es keinerlei Probleme und die RMA lief auch durch.



cimenTo schrieb:


> Denke zwar nicht, dass der Hotspot unbedingt damit zu tun hat, aber es ist eine deutliche Lücke die immer offen bleibt.


Der Hotspot hat was damit zu tun, falls der Kühler nicht richtig aufliegt und zwischen Kühler und GPU-Chip ein kleiner Spalt dazwischen ist. Diese Abweichung kann auch minimal sein, aber es reicht aus, dass sobald die WLP heiß wird flüssiger wird und wenn dann noch die Grafikkarte vertikal verbaut ist, dann kann sie mit der Schwerkraft nach unten fließen und ein Teil des Chips bleibt ohne  WLP zurück. Dann kommt es dazu, dass der Chip nicht mehr perfekt gekühlt wird und es diese hohe Differenz des Hotspots entsteht.

Bitte bei der Messung immer Live Daten beachten und keine max. Werte die mal anlagen. Es muss immer zeitgleich der Hotspot und auch die GPU-Temperatur abgelesen werden. Zum Beispiel mit einem OSD im Game.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Früher gab es diese Ausgabe gar nicht und so hat nicht jeder gemerkt, dass der Hotspot zu hoch war. Da nur die GPU-Temperatur ausgegeben wurde, ist man dann der Annahme gewesen, alles wäre gut.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Februar 2022)

Sag mal wo "drückst" du die Karte zusammen? Ich mein vielleicht hilft es schon mit Kabelbindern zu arbeiten und die Platine mit dem Kühler fester zu verbinden? Sieht zwar "russisch" aus,  aber hilft vielleicht ohne den Kühler zu demontieren?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2022)

Normalerweise reicht es auch aus die Schrauben nachzuziehen, nur sollte die WLP bereits verlaufen sein, dann ist der Chips sozusagen bereits nackig. 

Habe mal ein Bild dazu gesehen und da war der obere Teil des Chips ohne WLP und es sah so aus, als wäre dort nie WLP drauf gewesen.


----------



## cimenTo (4. Februar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bitte bei der Messung immer Live Daten beachten und keine max. Werte die mal anlagen. Es muss immer zeitgleich der Hotspot und auch die GPU-Temperatur abgelesen werden. Zum Beispiel mit einem OSD im Game.



Habe stets die aktuelle Temperatur gecheckt. Wie gesagt innerhalb einer Minute in Heaven Benchmark schon auf 90-100 Grad und beim Starten schon direkt auf 80 etc.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Hotspot hat was damit zu tun, falls der Kühler nicht richtig aufliegt und zwischen Kühler und GPU-Chip ein kleiner Spalt dazwischen ist.



Ja hab ich auch danach nochmal überlegt und das wäre dann auch logisch wenn an einer Stelle das Pad zu dick ist, und dort dann eben der Spalt ist.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Früher gab es diese Ausgabe gar nicht und so hat nicht jeder gemerkt, dass der Hotspot zu hoch war. Da nur die GPU-Temperatur ausgegeben wurde, ist man dann der Annahme gewesen, alles wäre gut.



Ja so war es bei mir. Immer nur die GPU Temperatur gesehen und dachte mir nichts dabei. Als ich dann halt 103 Grad in HWMonitor gesehen habe, dachte ich dass ich nicht richtig sehe und es definitiv nicht sein kann.

Ich warte nun nochmal auf die Rückmeldung vom Support. Ansonsten wird es wohl so kommen dass ich die Pads etc. tausche.



xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Sag mal wo "drückst" du die Karte zusammen? Ich mein vielleicht hilft es schon mit Kabelbindern zu arbeiten und die Platine mit dem Kühler fester zu verbinden? Sieht zwar "russisch" aus, aber hilft vielleicht ohne den Kühler zu demontieren?



Also bei aktuell vertikal verbauter Lage zwischen dem linken und mittleren Lüfter am Alu. Bzw. auf den Bildern Backplate und eben da am Alu zwischen Lüfter zusammendrücken. Dann ist der Spalt weg. Kabelbinder oder ähnliches habe ich provisorisch schon überlegt aber etwas schwer zu realisieren.
PS: Das einzige was möglich wäre, ist eine Art "Mini-Schraubzwinge". So kann man eben den Druck halten. 


Schrauben sind auch alle fest. Habe nochmal gecheckt. Da muss halt echt ein Pad zu dick sein. Ich vermute das Pad direkt daneben wo der Spalt ist. Glaub das ist 2-3mm dick. Aber danke ASUS dass ihr nur das BIOS geupdated habt, was nichts damit zu tun hat.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2022)

Schreib Asus erneut an und beschreibe, was vorgefallen ist.
Finde es auch doof, wie es bei dir gelaufen ist, echt ärgerlich!


----------



## cimenTo (5. Februar 2022)

Unzufriedenheits E-Mail ging auch direkt nach Abholung und Test der Karte raus. Denke Anfang kommender Woche sollte eine Antwort vom Support eintreffen, da ich bereits ein Ticket bezüglich des Pad-Tauschs offen hatte. Habe einfach auf die letzte Mail geantwortet.

Ich wollte nur neue Paste und Pads. Ich bekam ein unnötiges BIOS Update was nicht einmal als Auftrag gewünscht war, geschweige denn als Fehler dokumentiert wurde vom Händler. Lediglich Hotspot Temperatur 100 Grad - und das ist für einen Grafikkartenhersteller wohl klipp und klar verständlich und bedarf nur einen Benchmark von wenigen Minuten um es festzustellen. Bin immernoch ziemlich verärgert deswegen.


----------



## Richu006 (5. Februar 2022)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich...

Aber es würde mich halt auch nicht Wundern, wenn asus sagt, 100°C hotspot wären in der Toleranz.

Weis denn jemand ab wann die Karte beginnt zu drosseln?

Weil beim vram erreichen auch einige "founders" modelle über 100°C und da heisst es einfach. "Das ist noch OK, die sind zugelassen bis 110°C"

Genau sowas könnte ich mir auch beim hotspot vorstellen.

Das ist dann zwar ärgerlich, aber vermutlich unbedenklich. 

Um die VRAM temps zu verbessern musste man ja auch selbst Hand anlegen und die pads tauschen.


----------



## HisN (5. Februar 2022)

Von 104-106° war die Rede als Drossel-Temp


----------



## cimenTo (5. Februar 2022)

Ich habe schnell mal 103 Grad erreicht und wir haben aktuell nichtmal warme Wetter Temperaturen bzw. Sommer. Liege ich dann bei 120 Grad? 

Und der Kühler liegt nunmal nicht richtig auf, das ist Toleranz hin oder her fakt. Und genau deshalb sind meine Temperaturen um die 25 Grad höher als normal. Und ich schaffe es allein mit etwas Druck am Kühler die Temperaturen zu senken. 

Bei Last hab ich halt einen Dauerzustand von 95-100+ Grad und da glaube ich nicht, dass das für den Chip gesund ist. Speicher sollen ja dafür ausgelegt sein, aber der GPU Chip? Möglich, aber wie gesagt 25 Grad über dem, was der Kühler in der Lage ist. Das ist enorm! Also wozu unnötig Hitze verursachen wenn deutlich kühlere Werte möglich sind?


----------



## pietcux (6. Februar 2022)

@cimenTo
Also ich habe während einer Stunde The Division 2 maxed out WQHD mit der RTX3080 TUF OC folgende max Werte:
GPU Temperature                                 61.1 Grad
GPU Memory Junction Temperature  90 Grad
GPU Hot Spot Temperature                72.7 Grad
Deine Werte sind einfach zu hoch. Alles auf default settings nur sehr gut Luft  gekühlt


----------



## cimenTo (6. Februar 2022)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung. Ja so ist das leider.

Nun heißt es wohl nochmal RMA mit ausführlichen Fotos und Temperaturbeweisen sowie expliziter Bitte um Pad und Paste Prüfung/Tausch. Wenn dann wieder nichts passiert, dann kommt das Siegel an der Schraube eben ab.


----------



## Snoopy69 (6. Februar 2022)

Seit Donnerstag meine zweite, identische FTW3, aber die erste GPU aus einem Stepup... 
Mit 1.928€ recht günstig und perfekt verpackt von EVGA (makelloser FTW3-Karton) 

Das Stepup hat mit ca 3 Monaten verhältnismäßig lange (für eine 3090) gedauert. (ok, 3080 dauert auch mal 360 Tage, ohne dass sich beim Stepup was rührt 

Es gibt jedoch Leute hier, deren 3090-Stepup nach nicht mal 30 Tagen durch war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackman2106 (7. Februar 2022)

Willst du sie gleich weiter schicken an meine Adresse


----------



## Anthropos (7. Februar 2022)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> aber die erste GPU aus einem Stepup...


Wer oder was ist ein Stepup?


----------



## Snoopy69 (7. Februar 2022)

Du hast zb eine kleine EVGA-GPU und kannst innerhalb einer gewissen Frist zur 3090 FTW3 Ultra upgraden


			https://de.evga.com/support/stepup/
		


In meinem Fall war es eine 3060 XC...
Diese kostete 520€. Den Rest zu 1.928€ hab ich EVGA per Paypal überwiesen

Sieht dann im EVGA-Account dann so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit dem 06.01. haben sich allerdings die Stepup-Bedingungen und erweiterte Garantien geändert. Um zb die GPU oben zu bekommen, muss man min. eine 3070 besitzen. Die erweiterte Garantie auf 7 Jahre hat sich auf 240€ drastisch verteuert  (noch vor paar Wochen gab es 10 Jahre erweiterte Garantie für nur 49€)

Wenn dir nach 6 Jahren die GPU kaputt geht, bekommst du in der Regel eine vergleichbare GPU der neuen GPU-Generation


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

Gar kein so schlechtes Programm bedenkt man wie die Liefersituation war bzw. teilweise noch ist.

Nur die Ungewissheit wann ich denn dann mal vernünftig zocken kann wäre mir zu nervig.


----------



## Snoopy69 (7. Februar 2022)

Ja, die Wartezeiten bei einem 3080-Stepup sind extrem mit 1 Jahr

Mein Stepup dauerte ca 3 Monate. (hatte ich am 25.10. abgeschlossen). Wenige Monate zuvor bekam man die 3090 nach nicht mal 30 Tagen (pünktlich zu Weihnachten)

EVGA ist sehr kulant bei Kühler- bzw. Pad/Pastenwechsel. Solange man nichts kaputt macht. Selbst ein anderes BIOS war bisher nie ein Problem, solange eines der beiden BIOSe auf der GPU original ist (aber besser die neuen Bedingungen lesen)

Was ganz sicher garnicht geht sind LM und um den GPU-Die die Kondensatoren lackieren. Da ist die Garantie weg


----------



## Eyren (7. Februar 2022)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ja, die Wartezeiten bei einem 3080-Stepup sind extrem mit 1 Jahr
> 
> Mein Stepup dauerte ca 3 Monate. (hatte ich am 25.10. abgeschlossen). Wenige Monate zuvor bekam man die 3090 nach nicht mal 30 Tagen (pünktlich zu Weihnachten)
> 
> ...


Gut solche Dinge wie lackieren und LM sind natürlich auch "extreme" Eingriffe in das Design der Karte. Da sollte man sich auch vorher im klaren sein das die Garantie weg ist.


----------



## cimenTo (7. Februar 2022)

Bin seit November 2020 auch für die 3080 in der Warteliste. Passiert rein garnichts wenn man sich die EU Liste anguckt. Erwarte selbst bis Sommer auch nichts. Das Ding ist durch.


----------



## cimenTo (20. Februar 2022)

Kurzes Update zum Hotspot:

Eine zweite RMA ist nicht erfolgt. Der Support hat mir erklärt, dass die Hotspot Temperatur zu vernachlässigen sei und dass kein Problem vorliegt. Da ich aufgrund dieser Aussage davon ausgegangen bin, dass die Karte wieder im selben Zustand zurückkommt, habe ich auf eine zweite RMA vorerst verzichtet. Aber...

Aktuell sieht es aber so aus, dass die Karte im horizontal verbauten Zustand Werte von 85°C im GPU Hotspot hat - bei automatischer Lüftersteuerung (ca. 60-65% Lüftergeschwindigkeit). Sprich die 100 Grad erreiche ich vorerst nichtmehr. Bei höherer Lüfterdrehzahl sinkt die Temperatur sogar noch einige Grad.

Habe die Karte auf Höhe des PCI Bracket bzw. dem Pad (siehe Fotos weiter oben im Thread) etwas zusammengedrückt und gehe davon aus, dass der Kühler nun besser anliegt (evtl. wirklich verzogen gewesen) und die Paste wohlmöglich verteilt wurde. Jedenfalls ist die Temperatur seit über 20 Minuten im Heaven Benchmark konstant bei ca. 85°C und gut unter den 100°C. Die Hotspot Temperatur ist somit um die 12-15 Grad höher als die GPU Temperatur. Kein OC, keine Custom Spannung etc. Alles auf Standard.

Eine weitere Reklamation sehe ich deshalb erstmal nicht als notwendig.

Aber wie ich sehe, hat ASUS hier wohl öfter Probleme mit der Hotspot Temperatur, wie auch in anderen Threads und Foren zu sehen ist.

Zum Beispiel:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...c-blackscreen-unter-last.610859/post-10865816


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/wird-meine-asus-tuf-3090-oc-zu-laut.616455/
		










						3090 GPU Hotspot Temperature - 30c Delta.
					

Edit: It's a 3090 Strix OC  Hey guys  With the inclusion of "GPU Hotspot Temperature" in the latest HWinfo, I have noticed my 3090 Strix OC has a about a 30c Delta between load core temp and hotspot temp  72c temp, 102c hotspot temp.    Can others with 3090 show their hotspot temp with Heaven...




					www.overclock.net
				




Im letzten Link Bei der 3090 Strix ist der Chip und Kühler auch leicht angebrannt. Ist das eigentlich schlimm?

Link zum Post (auf Spoiler im Beitrag klicken für die Fotos)


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2022)

Das wird dir niemand beantworten können, denn die Preise könnten morgen bereits wieder ansteigen.
Niemand wird dieses vorhersehen können. Wenn für dich die Grafikkarte in Ordnung ist, wieso nicht?!


----------



## cimenTo (2. April 2022)

Cbsucks schrieb:


> 8GB MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Gaming X LHR Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 3060 Ti | Mindfactory.de
> 
> 
> GeForce RTX für Gaming von MSI | 8GB MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Gaming X LHR Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 1.490 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen
> ...



Wenn du UNBEDINGT eine neue brauchst, dann kommst du eh nicht drum herum. Wenn du warten kannst, dann warte. Du musst dir die Frage stellen, ob du wirklich einen Grund hast für einen Kauf. Unzufrieden mit aktueller Hardware? Defekt? Oder willst du dir einfach was neues gönnen? Preis ist eben nicht gerade toll.


----------



## cimenTo (2. April 2022)

Ok 960 ist schon echt ein altes Ding. Ich würde ggf. noch die kommende Woche abwarten und schauen was passiert. Wenn es dann wie gesagt nicht anders geht, dann wirst du wohl zugreifen müssen. Ob es die gleiche Karte dann wieder für 600€ gibt, das wird man dann sehen.


----------



## Buchseite (21. April 2022)

Ich möchte meiner Aorus Master 3090 eine neue Voltage Kurve erstellen.
Beweggrund ist die Effizienz und das Verhalten der Karte.
 Bei der Voltagekurve ist mir aufgefallen, dass es Stellen gibt wo einer Taktrate zwei  und am Ende bei 1980 Mhz 15 Spannungen zugeordnet  sind.
1. Verhält es sich so, dass die Voltage hin und her wechselt, bei einer Mhz Stufe, oder wird die erstere verwendet.?
2. Oder ist es notwendig solche Treppchen einzubauen?  

Ich möchte eine Kurve erstellen die bei der gesamten Bandbreite eine Voltageabsenkung erreicht?
Hatte einen festen Punkt gestern unter 3D Mark Stresstest ausprobiert. 0,85 V bei 1845 Mhz. =99,6 % Rating mehr FPS als Stock.
Bei Stock hatte sie eine Durschnittsfrequenz von 1765 Mhz. So lief sie anfürsich auf 99,1 Prozent Rating.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2022)

Nachdem das Problem (siehe Video) von Jay´s Freund bei einem Kollegen von mir ebenfalls aufgetaucht ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand von euch auch schon davon betroffen war. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQG153s1NIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. April 2022)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Ich möchte meiner Aorus Master 3090 eine neue Voltage Kurve erstellen.
> Beweggrund ist die Effizienz und das Verhalten der Karte.


Willst du nicht erstmal die Ursache deines geschilderten Problems herausfinden, bevor du eine zweite Baustelle aufmachst?





						RTX 3090 Aorus Master Firmwareupdate durchführen
					

Auf was für einen Wert ziehe ich die 850 mV. Bei 865 mV und 1935 mhz ist er ja abgeschmiert. Powertarget kann ich auf 105 Prozent ziehen. Ich wollte 1000 mV auf 1920 mhz probieren und dann 3 D Mark Timespy laufen lassen.....




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				






Painkiller schrieb:


> Nachdem das Problem (siehe Video) von Jay´s Freund bei einem Kollegen von mir ebenfalls aufgetaucht ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand von euch auch schon davon betroffen war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magst du das Thema nicht mal in zwei Sätzen zusammenfassen, anstatt uns ein 17 Minuten Video vorzusetzen?


----------



## Buchseite (21. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Willst du nicht erstmal die Ursache deines geschilderten Problems herausfinden, bevor du eine zweite Baustelle aufmachst?


Ich denke meine Vorgehensweise ist der Schlüssel zum Problem, da es anderen auch geholfen hat.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2022)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Ich möchte meiner Aorus Master 3090 eine neue Voltage Kurve erstellen.
> Beweggrund ist die Effizienz und das Verhalten der Karte.
> Bei der Voltagekurve ist mir aufgefallen, dass es Stellen gibt wo einer Taktrate zwei und am Ende bei 1980 Mhz 15 Spannungen zugeordnet sind.
> 1. Verhält es sich so, dass die Voltage hin und her wechselt, bei einer Mhz Stufe, oder wird die erstere verwendet.?
> ...


In deinem anderen Thema habe ich dir bereits beschrieben, wie diese Kurve sich verhält. Dadurch dass du unterschiedliche Lasten erreichst, wirst du auch unterschiedliche Temperaturen erreichen und je nach Last und Temperatur muss auch immer eine andere Spannung anliegen. Daher ist diese Kurve schon bedacht so gesetzt. Die Zeiten, wo bestimmte Spannungen im Bios gesetzt wurden, sind bereits seit den Pascal Karten vorbei.



Buchseite schrieb:


> Ich denke meine Vorgehensweise ist der Schlüssel zum Problem, da es anderen auch geholfen hat.


Ist es nicht, weil eine Grafikkarte mit Stock bereits so laufen muss, dass es keine Probleme gibt. Du suchst auch gar nicht nach der Ursache und versuchst blind darauflos zu gehen und baust dir noch weiter Fehlerquellen ein. Denn das Ganze, was du vorhast, kann mit zu wenig Spannung zusätzlich zu Probleme führen.

Habe dir bereits geschrieben, dass du mal dein System neu  aufsetzten sollst, damit ein Softwareproblem ausgeschlossen wird. Das Ganze kannst auch auf einer separaten Festplatte machen, um deine Systemplatte nicht direkt platt machen zu müssen und hast du dann immer noch Probleme, solltest du mal den Gigabyte Support anschreiben.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Nachdem das Problem (siehe Video) von Jay´s Freund bei einem Kollegen von mir ebenfalls aufgetaucht ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand von euch auch schon davon betroffen war.


Was für ein Problem ist es genau.
Habe jetzt keine Lust dazu extra ein Video zu schauen, der dann noch auf Englisch ist, dessen Sprache ich kaum verstehe.

*################ EDIT #################*


Buchseite schrieb:


> ...


Mittlerweile habe ich auch gelesen, dass manche Gigabyte Grafikkarten bezüglich den RGB Support im Zusammenhang mit der RGBFusion Software Probleme bereiten können und deshalb hat Gigabyte nun auch zu deiner Grafikkarte diesen Monat erst eine neue Firmware dazu rausgebracht.

Zu meiner Grafikkarte gab es auch solche eine Firmware.

Obwohl ich keine Probleme habe und meine Grafikkarte läuft mit Stock, genauso wie die Grafikkarte was im System meines Sohnes verbaut ist, habe ich mich dazu entschieden diese Firmware auch mit drauf zu spielen. Die Firmware ist innerhalb 5min drauf gespielt und dessen EXE-Datei muss nur mit Adminrechte gestartet werden. Nach einem Neustart ist dann auch schon alles erledigt.

Diese Firmware hast du auch in deinem Thema verlinkt bekommen.


----------



## Buchseite (21. April 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist es nicht, weil eine Grafikkarte mit Stock bereits so laufen muss, dass es keine Probleme gibt. Du suchst auch gar nicht nach der Ursache und versuchst blind darauflos zu gehen und baust dir noch weiter Fehlerquellen ein. Denn das Ganze, was du vorhast, kann mit zu wenig Spannung zusätzlich zu Probleme führen.
> 
> Habe dir bereits geschrieben, dass du mal dein System neu aufsetzten sollst, damit ein Softwareproblem ausgeschlossen wird. Das Ganze kannst auch auf einer separaten Festplatte machen, um deine Systemplatte nicht direkt platt machen zu müssen und hast du dann immer noch Probleme, solltest du mal den Gigabyte Support anschreiben.


Das sie Stock problemlos laufen sollte, das ist richtig. Viele haben aber das Problem mit dem Blackscreen wegbekommen, indem sie die Karte etwas reduziert haben. Jede Karte ist nicht gleich Karte. Belastungstests besteht die Karte ja. Anders testen die Hersteller auch nicht. Ich gebe eben nicht sofort auf, und probiere weiter. Das ist mein Gusto.  Es sind ja nur hganz wenige Ausfälle. Habe eben wieder eine schöne Kurve gemacht, die läuft schön sanft und bringt mir wieder über 200 Punkte als Stock mehr und die Karte läuft sparsamer als Stock.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2022)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Das sie Stock problemlos laufen sollte, das ist richtig. Viele haben aber das Problem mit dem Blackscreen wegbekommen


Es gibt nicht viele, es gibt dich und ein paar andere die ggf. Probleme haben und egal was für Hardware verbaut wird, es wird immer Leute geben, wo es nicht so gut läuft. Dennoch ist dein Ansprechpartner dazu der Hersteller und nicht wir. Gibt es ein Problem, muss sich der Hersteller darum kümmern! 

Habe dir schonmal geschrieben, dass du auf Plattformen wie z.B. Foren auch Leute finden wirst, die irgendwelche Probleme haben, weil Leute auf solche Plattformen nach Hilfe suchen. Deshalb findest du ein paar Leute mit einem Problem, aber die ganzen zig Tausende, die keinerlei Probleme haben, findest du dort nicht!

Du hast eine neue Grafikkarte und keine alte, die keine Herstellergarantie mehr hat und irgendwie noch laufen soll. Gibt es Probleme, hat sich daher auch der Hersteller darum kümmern! Was du machst, ist einfach nur Murks, weil du gar nicht weißt, was du da tust! Denn wüsstest du, was du tust, würdest du nicht uns fragen!


----------



## Buchseite (21. April 2022)

Also ich möchte ja nicht persönlich werden, aber solange doe Moderation mir das Cchreiben hier nicht untersagt, werde ich das auch nicht tun. Und wenn es stört kannste ja den Ignore Button drücken., oder den Beitrag nicht kommentieren.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2022)

Buchseite schrieb:


> Also ich möchte ja nicht persönlich werden, aber solange doe Moderation mir das Cchreiben hier nicht untersagt, werde ich das auch nicht tun. Und wenn es stört kannste ja den Ignore Button drücken., oder den Beitrag nicht kommentieren.


Wenn dir gewisse Antworten dazu nicht passen, ist es dein Problem. 
Wieso solltest du hier nicht schreiben dürfen?


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Magst du das Thema nicht mal in zwei Sätzen zusammenfassen, anstatt uns ein 17 Minuten Video vorzusetzen?


Kann ich gerne auch machen.  
Dachte nur die Original-Quelle ist euch lieber.

Aufgrund eine UEFI-Updates des Boards lieferte die Grafikkarte (EVGA RTX 3080 Ti FTW3) kein Bild mehr. Laut Jay ist dafür das UEFI-Update verantwortlich, was scheinbar tief im Kern etwas am Handling der DisplayID ändert. Probleme mit der DisplayID existieren seit Oktober 21. Allerdings war scheinbar nicht bekannt, das auch ein UEFI-Update aus dem Jahr 2022 dieses Problem ebenfalls auslösen kann. Auch das einspielen des alten UEFI löst das Problem nicht.

Lösung war ein Update der Nvidia DisplayID Firmware: 





						NVIDIA GPU Firmware Update Tool for DisplayID | NVIDIA
					






					nvidia.custhelp.com


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2022)

Ist es jetzt nur auf EVGA Grafikkarten bezogen? Denn mit meiner  "_Gigabyte Aorus GeForce RTX 3080 Xtreme Waterforce WB_" Gragikkarte habe ich keine Probleme. Mein Monitor ist per DP angeschlossen und mein Fernseher (UHD) per HDMI.


----------



## Painkiller (21. April 2022)

Nein, es ist nicht nur EVGA betroffen. Jay konnte das mit einer ASUS TUF 3080Ti reproduzieren. Scheinbar sind alle 3080Ti´s und 3060 betroffen, da alle auf die gleiche DisplayID setzen. Ob 3070, 3080, 3090 und Ti-Devirate auch davon betroffen sind, weiß ich nicht. Auf der Nvidia-Help Page werden explizit bisher nur 3080Ti und 3060 genannt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. April 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne auch machen.
> Dachte nur die Original-Quelle ist euch lieber.


Danke, zumindest als Zusatz ist das praktischer.
Ich kannte das Problem bislang nicht.
Ich habe/ kenne nur das Problem, dass man die Ausgabeschnittstelle fürs Booten nicht gewählt werden kann. So versucht meine Karte unter bestimmten Umständen, das UEFI auf der Index auszugeben.


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2022)

Es gibt manche Mainboards, da kommt es darauf an, ob CMS on oder off ist.

So wird dann mit ON auf HDMI ausgegeben und mit OFF auf DP. Mit meinem Board (Edge Z690) zum Glück nicht, aber mit einem Z390 MSI Edge war es selbst mit meiner Grafikkarte so. Mit einem Asus Hero Z390 war es auch nicht der Fall. Mit dem Edge Z390 war es etwas nervig, weil nach einem Bios Reset damals CSM ON gesetzt war und ich dazu immer mit dem Fernseher erst auf OFF stellen musste. Mittlerweile setzen aber die Board (je nach Bios Version) bereits auf OFF, weil sie auf Windows 11 vor eingerichtet werden.

Auch auf diesem besagten Edge Z390 wird mittlerweile mit neuer Bios Version jetzt auf OFF gesetzt, da es auch auf Windows 11 vorbereitet wurde. Habe ich letztens sogar mit Absicht darauf gezogen, damit ich für den Rechner meiner Tochter einfacher Windows 11 einrichten konnte und dazu im Bios nach dem Update nichts mehr selbst umstellen musste.


----------



## HisN (23. April 2022)

Wobei sich das ja über lang oder kurz von alleine lösen wird, sobald sich endlich auch der letzte von CSM verabschiedet haben dürfte. Bei mir auch kein Problem. 2. Monitor an DP macht das Bios. Fernseher an HDMI ist mein Arbeitsmonitor.


----------



## pietcux (12. Oktober 2022)

Meine Asus  RTX 3080 TUF OC taktet ingame häufig nicht mehr über 210 Mhz. Hab es bei verschiedenen Games getestet. Hab schon den aktuellen Treiber auf Version # 516.94 zurückgesetzt, hat aber nur kurz geholfen. Das Problem ist mir schon vorher manchmal begegnet habe es jedoch immer mit einem Game Neustart beheben können. Die Karte läuft @ stock, der Rest des Systems auch. Könnte das auf einen Hardware Defekt hindeuten?


----------



## Nathenhale (12. Oktober 2022)

Schmeis mal den Treiber per DDU herunter und Installiere ihn neu. Ist sowas wie MSI Afterburner im einsatz ? Wenn Ja, dann da mal auf Resset drücken wo möglich ist irgendwo im Afterbruner gesetzt das er Start up ein OC anliegen soll.

Wie sehen den die Temperaturen wärend dem Spielen Aus ?


----------



## pietcux (12. Oktober 2022)

Die Temperaturen sind ok, GPU 50-60 Grad, Cpu etwas höher. Hab die Karte grad im 2. großen System eingebaut um mal unter W10 zu testen.  OC hab ich nicht eingeschaltet, werd ich dann später im ursprünglichen System mal ansehen. Und zum Schluss auch noch mit DDU drüber gehen. Jedenfalls hab ich noch Garantie bis zu 28.10.22, puh. 
Danke schonmal für deine Antwort.


----------



## Zetta (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube die hatten nur ein paar Master und ich habe eine ergattert. YEEEESH!!!


----------



## Richu006 (12. Oktober 2022)

Soo also mein EKWB Strix Wasserblock mit aktiver  gekühlter Backplate und meine 4090 Strix sind bestellt. Die verfügbarkeit scheint dann doch relativ gut zu sein. konnte zumindest ohne Probleme bestellen.
Gekostet hat die GPU  2380 CHF


----------



## pietcux (12. Oktober 2022)

Die RTX3080 läuft jetzt unter W10 auf einem R7 2700@C6H mit perfekten Taktraten auch bei mehrmaligem Rebbot von System.  Allerdings deutlich langsamer so um 20%. Alte Platform halt.
Die RTX2060S aus dem obigen System wiederum läuft perfekt im I5/12600K @ stock, 4x8GB @ 3000 Mhz Asus Z690 TUF System unter W11.
Beide Systeme haben den neuesten Stand von Windows und Nvidia.
Hat noch jemand eine Idee warum die 3080 im I5 System zickt?
Edit: Hab grad gesehen, dass man für resizeBar ein VBios update braucht. Das will ich dann mal machen.
Hab nämlich resizeBar nach einem BIOS update auf dem Mainboard natürlich eingeschaltet. Daher der Stress.
Edit: brauchte kein neues Vbios, nach dem erneuten Umzug an ihren Stammplatz läuft alles wieder wunderbar. Scheinbar war es ein PCIE slot Kontaktproblem. Also ich hatte seit gut einem Jahr nichts mehr an der Konfiguration geändert.


----------



## tonystarketh (12. Oktober 2022)

Zetta schrieb:


> Ich glaube die hatten nur ein paar Master und ich habe eine ergattert. YEEEESH!!!


Hast du eine Bestätigung bekommen? 
Bei mir lief auch alles durch mit Paypal, nur keine Email, weder von Paypal noch von NBB.


----------



## Zetta (12. Oktober 2022)

tonystarketh schrieb:


> Hast du eine Bestätigung bekommen?
> Bei mir lief auch alles durch mit Paypal, nur keine Email, weder von Paypal noch von NBB.





tonystarketh schrieb:


> Hast du eine Bestätigung bekommen?
> Bei mir lief auch alles durch mit Paypal, nur keine Email, weder von Paypal noch von NBB.


Habe die Master mit Amazon Pay bezahlt, wo es direkt von meinem Bankkonto abgezogen wird. Das ist bei NBB am schnellsten, habe ich herausgefunden. Da die Amazon Pay Bezahlung oberste Priorität bei denen hat. Hat mit der Kundendienst mal geschrieben. PayPal geht evtl. nicht so schnell?


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich will eigentlich warten was AMD als Antwort bringt. Aber es juckt mich doch schon stark in den Fingern auf den Kauf button zu drücken.

OT:
Ich habe trage auch eine Leder Jacke bekommt man da eigentlich Rabatt wenn man das angibt beim Kauf ?


----------



## blautemple (13. Oktober 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Soo also mein EKWB Strix Wasserblock mit aktiver gekühlter Backplate und meine 4090 Strix sind bestellt. Die verfügbarkeit scheint dann doch relativ gut zu sein. konnte zumindest ohne Probleme bestellen.
> Gekostet hat die GPU 2380 CHF


Schmeiß das Bild besser raus. Da steht deine Nachname drin


----------



## Richu006 (13. Oktober 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Schmeiß das Bild besser raus. Da steht deine Nachname drin


Ist sowieso im falschen Thread gelandet. Sollte in den Ada laberthread xD 
Aber Danke für die info. Wobei
Ist ja nicht so schlimm. Hab nix zu verbergen.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. Oktober 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ist sowieso im falschen Thread gelandet. Sollte in den Ada laberthread xD
> Aber Danke für die info. Wobei
> Ist ja nicht so schlimm. Hab nix zu verbergen.


Ist eine ganz ungute einstellungen.
Im Internet gilt so wenig wie möglich preisgeben. 
( Ich könnte da auch einiges besser machen).


----------

